# JEDDAH | Jeddah Tower | 1000m+ | 3281ft+ | 167 fl | On Hold



## malec

Rody69 said:


> information:Five contractors were invited to offer proposals for the Kingdom Tower and a short list of three firms submitted final offers for the tower construction. The Saudi Bin Laden Group (SBG) whose offer was the most attractive in terms of price, quality and schedule was chosen for the project.
> *With a total construction area of over 500,000 square meters, the soaring Kingdom Tower will be a mixed-use building featuring a Four Seasons hotel, Four Seasons serviced apartments, first class office space, luxury condominiums and an observatory that will be higher than the world’s current highest observation deck. The overall construction cost of the tower is SR4.6 billion ($1.2 billion) and the overall estimated cost of the entire Kingdom City project is anticipated to be SR75 billion ($20 billion).
> *


A diagram comparing a 1000m version of Kingdom Tower to other supertalls:









Source: Gizmodo, http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/4/2011/08/building-comparison-gizmodo.jpg


New renderings (as of August 1st 2011):




























The observation platform at approximately 675m+































































Source: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture - http://smithgill.com/#/news/kingdom_tower_announcement/


Architect's article:


> *Kingdom Tower - Jeddah, Saudi Arabia
> 
> At over 1,000 meters (3,280 feet) and a total construction area of
> 530,000 square meters (5.7 million square feet), Kingdom Tower will
> be the centerpiece and ﬁ rst construction phase of the $20 billion
> Kingdom City development in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia, near the Red
> Sea.
> 
> Expected to cost $1.2 billion to construct, Kingdom Tower will be a mixed-use building featuring a luxury hotel, ofﬁ ce
> space, serviced apartments, luxury condominiums and the world’s highest observatory. Kingdom Tower’s height will
> be at least 173 meters (568 feet) taller than Burj Khalifa, which was designed by Adrian Smith while at Skidmore,
> Owings & Merrill.*
> 
> AS+GG’s design for Kingdom Tower is both highly technological and distinctly organic. With its slender, subtly
> asymmetrical massing, the tower evokes a bundle of leaves shooting up from the ground—a burst of new life that
> heralds more growth all around it. This symbolizes the tower as a catalyst for increased development around it.
> The sleek, streamlined form of the tower was inspired by the folded fronds of young desert plant growth. The way
> the fronds sprout upward from the ground as a single form, then start separating from each other at the top, is an
> analogy of new growth fused with technology. While the design is contextual to Saudi Arabia, it also represents an
> evolution and a reﬁ nement of an architectural continuum of skyscraper design. The three-petal footprint is ideal for
> residential units, and the tapering wings produce an aerodynamic shape that helps reduce structural loading due to
> wind vortex shedding. The Kingdom Tower design embraces its architectural pedigree, taking full advantage of the
> proven design strategies and technological strategies of its lineage, reﬁ ning and advancing them to achieve new
> heights.
> 
> The result is an elegant, cost-efﬁ cient and highly constructible design that is at once grounded in built tradition and
> aggressively forward-looking, taking advantage of new and innovative thinking about technology, building materials,
> life-cycle considerations and energy conservation. For example, the project will feature a high-performance exterior
> wall system that will minimize energy consumption by reducing thermal loads. In addition, each of Kingdom Tower’s
> three sides features a series of notches that create pockets of shadow that shield areas of the building from the sun
> and provide outdoor terraces with stunning views of Jeddah and the Red Sea.
> 
> The great height of Kingdom Tower necessitates one of the world’s most sophisticated elevator systems. The
> Kingdom Tower complex will contain 59 elevators, including 54 single-deck and ﬁ ve double-deck elevators, along
> with 12 escalators. Elevators serving the observatory will travel at a rate of 10 meters per second in both directions.
> Another unique feature of the design is a sky terrace, roughly 30 meters (98 feet) in diameter, at level 157. It is an
> outdoor amenity space intended for use by the penthouse ﬂoor.
> 
> The area surrounding Kingdom Tower is known as the Kingdom Tower Waterfront District. Designed by AS+GG,
> the 23-hectare Waterfront District provides a cohesive and pedestrian-friendly setting for the magniﬁ cent
> Kingdom Tower while creating a pleasant neighborhood experience nestled along the Kingdom City lakefront. The
> Kingdom Tower Waterfront District encompasses a high-end shopping mall and additional development parcels
> that accommodate commercial and high-density residential uses, ofﬁ ces, two luxury hotels and high-quality open
> spaces, including the central Tower Plaza. A serene waterfront promenade connects Kingdom Tower, the various
> development parcels, the open space areas and the mall together. The result is an exciting mixed-use area that
> offers a concentrated and comprehensive experience including vibrant shopping, entertainment and open-space
> amenities. The Waterfront District also provides an array of connections to other areas within Kingdom City’s overall
> master plan, designed by HOK Architects.
> 
> The Waterfront District is subdivided into 13 development parcels, the largest of which are the Kingdom Tower
> parcel of about 90,000 square meters and the mall parcel of about 65,000 sm. Smaller mixed-use parcels of between
> 5,000 sm and 10,000 sm are arranged in two development precincts, North and South, each with its own unifying
> palette of materials. The parcel sizes vary depending on the density of each site; the larger sites are farther away
> from Kingdom Tower, with the smaller sites stepping closer to the tower, creating the effect of an architectural
> amphitheater around the structure. Views of Kingdom Tower from throughout the District—including the sensitively
> designed 20- to 60-story buildings around the tower—are spectacular. The buildings closest to the tower are of lower
> heights, ensuring that the outer buildings also have access to views of Kingdom Tower.


Source: http://smithgill.com/media/pdfs/Kingdom_for_web4.pdf


The site: *Set of photos showing the construction site by the end of 2011 / beginning of 2012* (official construction start scheduled for 1st of January 2012)









Source: Azam, user of the aqarcity forum


----------------------------------------------------------------------------


Old Rendering:










In July this was posted on the Saudi forum:



Rody69 said:


> Exploring urban issues facing 21st century, *The Mile High Tower offers a fresh perspective on an idea that has been debated by architects for a century"1 mile =1600 M:banana: *. Exploding land values, growing populations and expanding economies are placing extraordinary burdens on many culturally rich, but land deprived Asian regions. In response to these pressures we have proposed a vertical city. In conceiving the tower as a vertical city, the design team has integrated technological, architectural and urban planning strategies into a single structure that breathes with urban complexity. The scale of the building and the scope of the program force the reevaluation of current skyscraper precedents for form, purpose, infrastructure, transportation, structure, and sustainability.
> 
> Architecture and engineering have traditionally treated structure as static—the building frame was constructed to be strong and heavy enough to resist all anticipated loads. The Mile High Tower proposes a lighter, dynamic structural system that actively responds to forces placed upon it. Controlled by wind detecting sensors, stabilizing aileron-like fins run the length of the tower frame and modulate their position to control resonant motion and building drift.
> 
> The separation of the structural frame and the building envelope enhances the quality of the interior space by providing an abundance of natural light and ventilation. Equipped with wind generators, photovoltaic panels, a heliostat, and sewage treatment facilities, the tower attains a high degree of sustainability with minimal environmental impact.
> 
> Approaching the tower as a theoretical project has proven liberating, freeing the design team to seek new solutions to technical problems, to find creative approaches outside the present financial climate, and to implement environmentally sustainable strategies that will enhance the next generation of ultra-high rise buildings. Our paradigm is the human body. This near-future tower incorporates structural and climatic systems that, like the human body, respond dynamically and efficiently to forces placed upon them.
> 
> Pickard Chilton company have done the skyscraper design, plus other specialized engineering firms for structural, infrastructure and traffic design, cost and time planning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my first thread is the best one for this month:lol:
> just joking....





Rody69 said:


> sorry guys that what I got tell now,but hopefully I'm gonna got more images soon from inside the "company" and I'll post it straight away>>
> BTW the 3rd image it's comparing between the mile tower and the twin tower in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia ,because the design has done by the same company "Pickard Chilton"





Rody69 said:


> I have some points to clear out:
> *)this "monster" is not standing alone, there is two other towers connected to it at the hight of 170 M by two bridges. ( these two towers will give this huge tower some kind of stability. "you can check that in the 3rd image"
> *)Kingdom holding group retained HOK to do the master plan for the project and the soil test in the location,and they approved a super tall in the project.
> *)estimates that the total investment potential that will be generated by this project will be in excess of SR 55 billion:
> -around 15 % from that number for the super tall land mark ,around SR 8 billion= $ 2 billion.
> -SR 400 million for the water canal(5 Km) around the project land "from the red sea on the west to the Abhur creek on the south of the project location"and the result for that is a new island on the north of abhur creek well change the map of Jeddah,and it will help the natural life in abhur creek.
> *)SR 42 billion "$ 11 billion" several commercial towers, residential units, retail space, office space, a beach resort, hotels and an education campus.
> I hope this informations well clear some of your inquiries





Now we get this:



*Kingdom Company (KHC) Announced Bechtel as the Chosen Company to Supervise the Construction of the Massive Jeddah Project, Investment Value Estimated at SR50 billion*
(17/09/2007)

Project Master plan received by Pickard Chilton

Click To Enlarge Kingdom Holding Company, Chaired by HRH Prince Alwaleed bin Talal bin Abdulaziz Alsaud, announced today Monday 17th September 2007, that Bechtel (BEKtl) company was chosen to supervise and develop the real estate project in Jeddah. Bechtel company was chosen out of seven other companies that were in a competitive bid to supervise and develop the Jeddah project.

Bechtel is a global engineering, construction and project management company with more than a century of experience on complex projects in challenging locations especially in Saudi. Privately owned with headquarters in San Francisco, they have 40 offices around the world and nearly 40,000 employees.

Kingdom Holding Company received the Jeddah Project Master plan from Pickard Chilton, reputable and renowned designers who have designed some of the world’s significant and recognizable buildings, including Kingdom Center recognized by its iconic tower.

The Jeddah project, one of the major real estate projects planned by Kingdom Holding Company, and other projects in Riyadh, has an area of 5.3 million square meters and is located in the city's northern area on the Red Sea coastline, which is a strategic area for the development of this project. The investment value of the project is estimated at SR50 billion upon completion, comprising of a *colossal sky scraper* with a surrounding area for other facilities (residential, commercial, construction of a five star hotel and offices). The residential area will be 1.5 million square meters, the size of the commercial area will be 470,000 square meters, education vicinity with an area of 150,000 square meters and the size of the offices area will be 800,000 square meters. The remaining lands will be utilized for leisure facilities, tourism and the construction of four star hotels.

Furthermore, there are plans for the development of a diplomatic quarter on the Jeddah land. The site plans for the land were developed by HOK, a Canadian company that has world wide recognition. The project will also connect the Red Sea coastline of the area to Sharm Obhur, an environment of natural beauty. KHC is also currently in cooperation with the Jeddah municipality and other administrations to ensure that all the appropriate requirements are met for the success of the project. KHC is known for the high quality of their real estate projects that have won international awards.












http://kingdom.com.sa/index.asp?id=73&prlsid=33


----------



## NoAllegiance

*...*

....Wow.....just wow. 





wow. 



This is crazy.


----------



## Spaulding97

So how many storeys is this gonna be??


----------



## Zicyx

Wow, i have heard of this plan before but always thought it was just a vision and it will stay a vision. But now it looks like this is actually a serious plan!


----------



## malec

And by the way, comparing the height of the tower in the model to the entire masterplan and also google earth, that tower is definitely around a mile high.
These images do the explanation:


----------



## Namu

The model is like 3ft higher than the surrounding buildings. This thing would be looming over everyone.....probably will feel like its following you hno:


----------



## wjfox

malec said:


> 1600m


*faints*


----------



## Elius

Oh boy. And they used to compete over a couple dozen of meters once...


----------



## AshMat

Jesus, that is absolutely mental.


----------



## building demolisher

i dont trust that will be constructed

obviously!!!


----------



## Zicyx

Wow i just realized that this is tower is actually twice as high as Burj Dubai:nuts:


----------



## xXFallenXx

:drool:
i think i just had a seizure.


----------



## Gaeus

I heard Chuck Norris is the secret Architect behind this project. He will also be the only Engineer and the Interior Designer. He will be the only one that will construct this building so that he will get all the money. He will steal all Saudi Arabia's Oil Reserves if this will not be approve.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Oh my god!? Twice the height of Burj Dubai!? I can't believe they are serious with this!

This will be amazing if it comes to fruition. I have doubts, as I'm sure others do, but then alot of people doubted the Burj at first!:banana:

Good on you guys! Get it built! I will certainly visit!


----------



## -Corey-

WOW 1600 meters..


----------



## vader11

This certainly looks better than burj!:banana:


----------



## Escoto_Dubai2008

It will be amazing if they build the tower.


----------



## irving1903

frank loyd wrights design for a mile high tower was much better !


----------



## khoojyh

taller and taller.


----------



## mikeleg

This tower is 3 times higher than Burj Dubai now :eek2::eek2::eek2:!!!


----------



## NEWUSER

^^ already done, see previous posts.


----------



## cbotnyse

NEWUSER said:


> ^^ already done, see previous posts.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15454333&postcount=35

is that the only one, or did I miss one? I'd like to see it compared to some completed supertalls like the Sears Tower and other older buildings.


----------



## aliendroid

This has always been a bad idea, imagine you have to transport goods from wherever they are made to the tower, then you have to transport them up the tower using a lot of energy. Imagine pumping water to the top floors and moving people constantly up and down. This building will require more electrical power then all the cities in saudi arabia combined already, it's a pipe dream. The middle east should start preparing for life after oil, because these countries have little resources otherwise, even if they aggressivly diversify in industry, they are going to be hurting when the oil age is over.


----------



## jlh630

Xelebes said:


> A mile is 5280 ft, there is an extra foot in the title.


If this is the "Mile High Tower," the title needs to be changed. A mile is 5280 ft, which is 1609 m, not 1600.


----------



## NEWUSER

cbotnyse said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15454333&postcount=35
> 
> is that the only one, or did I miss one? I'd like to see it compared to some completed supertalls like the Sears Tower and other older buildings.


Yah that's the one i was referring too.. I think it pointless to put it next to the sears tower because as it is, it dwarfs Burj Dubai and makes it look like a midget...


----------



## NEWUSER

I agree with you about the amount of energy needed to move people... Nevermind even people.. The energy it will require for workers (constructing it) to work with oxygen masks beyond 1000 meter level... Nonetheless, i think 


aliendroid said:


> This building will require more electrical power then *all the cities in saudi arabia combined*


is *far fetched*.


----------



## NEWUSER

jlh630 said:


> If this is the "Mile High Tower," the title needs to be changed. A mile is 5280 ft, which is 1609 m, not 1600.


Don't worry the thread will eventually be closed anyway, chances of this tower being built is slim to none.

And for the record everyone can count, who cares about a 9.3 meter difference!


----------



## Canadian74

I will believe this when it's built.


----------



## Xelebes

NEWUSER said:


> I agree with you about the amount of energy needed to move people... Nevermind even people.. The energy it will require for workers (constructing it) to work with oxygen masks beyond 1000 meter level... Nonetheless, i think
> 
> is *far fetched*.


They will not need oxygen masks at that altitude, unless this is on a high plateau like where Denver or Lhasa is located.


----------



## Hollie Maea

If one more person talks about oxygen masks at 1000 meters I'm going to rip out my hair. Come on guys don't be ridiculous.


----------



## rossie1977

i have been 4,000 metres up the alps and didn't need a oxygen mask. Didn't see anyone gasping for air either in the restaurant built at the top of the mountain :lol:

back on topic, this is just mad, would love to see it built though


----------



## Green Jello

YES PLEASE!!!

We had enough of this ignorant crap in the Al Burj thread.

Hmmm....maybe there is some connection with fantasy buildings that will never happen and ignorance of basic science. :lol:


----------



## malec

In fact, I'll close it now and reopen it when more news comes out


----------



## CoolSaudi

This was posted a few minutes ago in the Saudi forum.


Rody69 said:


> anyway,the same guy who's working for the KHG sent me this images.and I don't have to say much,the photos are enough
> -this is the master plan for the project:
> 
> 
> -this is a view for the canal:
> 
> 
> 
> _the tower's marina:
> 
> 
> and as he told me the work is gonna starts as soon as "Bechtel" will finish their office in Jeddah witch is suppose to be on the first days of February
> btw,this rendering is by HOK so it must be with a good dimensions


----------



## ZZ-II

wow, impressive! but the tower doesn't look like 1600m in the renders....more like 1000


----------



## Qatar Son 333

yes it looks like it but its acctully 1600m ! 1MILE !!!!!! that out does the 1kilometers !!

great work jeddah you might aswell become better than dubai !


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Different sources of the large project.*

http://www.kingdom.com.sa/index.asp?id=63&invid=23

http://ikuwait.blogspot.com/2007/10/tallest-building-in-world.html

http://dotsson.blogspot.com/2007/10/saudi-arabia-building-worlds-tallest.html

http://kingdom.com.sa/index.asp?id=73&prlsid=33










SOURCE: http://urbanity.es/foro/showthread.php?t=3187

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mile_High_Tower


----------



## ZZ-II

is there any date for construction start yet?


----------



## Cidade_Branca

I like it. Its amazing project.


----------



## the sock

what sort of materials are they going to use for this build, would it be a muilti use tower or anything else. world record stair climb for the future?


----------



## webeagle12

it will get build, when fish rides a bicycle


----------



## G.ramos

OMG!! too much!


----------



## Kailyas

Really great building.....................


----------



## highup

this project has as much chance of being built as
the americans building a 250 mile tower to access the
international space station by elevator!


----------



## xXFallenXx

^^ didnt you hear?
We're building that next week.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

^^ WTF stop trolling this thread guys ! malec yes this is the final design


----------



## the sock

the footings would have to be so deep.


----------



## mcdonnell77

The foundations would have to go to the earths core.


----------



## Annibale

What is Jeddah?


----------



## TheGlobalizer

Annibale said:


> What is Jeddah?


It's on the planet right next to Dagobah. It's where Yoda's vacation house is.

:nuts:


----------



## Annibale

Is Yoda supposed to move to this tower?


----------



## Brendan

deleted


----------



## redbaron_012

Hmmm? years ago men went to space in a rocket...now they say...hey man..the lifts over there!


----------



## ZZ-II

Annibale said:


> Is Yoda supposed to move to this tower?



of course, he'll own the top 20 floors!!


----------



## beyond 1000

mcdonnell77 said:


> The foundations would have to go to the earths core.


Wouldn't that melt the foundation though? The reason this building may not be built soon is that they haven't found out how to build a foundation that could stand the heat from the earth's core. 

In all seriousness, such a project is not out of reach within the next 10 years and maybe sooner. Only time will tell. There has to be some serious progress to want to build so high to get Jeddah on the international map as the U.A.E. did with BD. 

If they front the ca$h then they will build it. Oil money can easily pay for this since such a project in itself is not economically viable. 

I hope they build it as a monument to engineering achievment. If they wanted and achieved to land on the moon, they can build up a mile.

Go Jeddah!


----------



## Anberlin

Ahhhh. It's stunning! Looks much better than Al Burj. BUILD IT!


----------



## firulais2005

Build it!.... lol NAWT! j/k


----------



## malec

beyond 1000;17074846The reason this building may not be built soon is that they haven't found out how to build a foundation that could stand the heat from the earth's core.
[/QUOTE said:


> You can't be serious. No foundation will need to go that deep, not even for a 10 mile high tower


----------



## Wezza

Annibale said:


> What is Jeddah?


It's a type of cheese.......... :lol:


----------



## paw25694

crazy.. lol


----------



## TowerJunkie

A building this tall is technically feasable as of now. Not to mention the price tag or the time it would take to complete. It seems to me Arabs are inspiring visionaries as well as very serious builders. It just might happen.


----------



## Msradell

Citystyle said:


> ESB was made of steel, Burj is a near solid concrete mass. You cant compare the two.


? ? This is partly what I said, we've changed technology and gone backwards. Yes, ESB is made of steel and blocks of stone (are any of the new buildings even considering stone? NO). All over changes and techniques and we've gone backwards as far as build time goes, so what did we gain by changing technology?

Also in general it seems like overseas buildings (especially in Dubai, etc.) go up much faster than buildings in the United States. I'm sure OSHA, unions, politicians, etc. are major factors in the time it takes to construct a building in the United States.


----------



## CrazyDave

Actually the reason large scale construction projects take so long to get started in the States. Is because there is always so much opposition from people living in the area. 
It's always; Not in my Backyard!!!


----------



## Dallasbrink

Buildings dont go up as fast in America because City Councils decide wether a sky scrapper is going to be an eye sore or not on the cites sky line, which is why you would never see crap like this of that sore erection in Dubai be built in the states. Also most of Americas Major cities have to deal with FAA Regulations on how high towers can be built. American Cities care about need and looks not records. Right now it looks like America doesn't need a crap shoot like this.


----------



## AltinD

^^ So you are saying that the vanilla boxes in US city skylines are the definition of taste and good look? 

And who with a sane mind will think that only USA has height restrictions or regulations and in other cities/countries supertalls just pop-up randomly without any studies done. :nuts:

Speaking of Dubai: Airport restrictions have shifted the location of the next World tallest, has cancelled a 600 - 700 meters planned tower, and have reduced the height by more then one third to at least 2 already announced architectural masterpieces.


----------



## malec

Thing is, the US would probably stop a project like burj dubai going through, but a project like "the universe" would also be stopped.


----------



## Msradell

Dallasbrink said:


> Buildings dont go up as fast in America because City Councils decide wether a sky scrapper is going to be an eye sore or not on the cites sky line, which is why you would never see crap like this of that sore erection in Dubai be built in the states.


? ? Actually the general opinion is that many of the building in Dubai are cutting edge architecture, not eyesores. They also do a lot more cutting edge construction technology than we do. We don't build islands to put buildings on, nor do we consistently break records for concrete pumping etc. All we do it sticks spires on top of buildings to make everyone think they're tall (freedom tower for example which is almost 1/3 spire). About the only cutting edge building being built in the United States right now is the Chicago Spire which will set records for concrete pumping and for elevator length!


----------



## malec

^^ That's the thing. Dubai gets some cutting edge stuff but also the opposite end of things like the big ben replica, "the universe" and so on.


----------



## sam-whit-kid

Msradell said:


> We don't build islands to put buildings on, nor do we consistently break records for concrete pumping etc.


would you want the us to be recognised for pumping the mot concrete? the us is already known as one of the biggest polluters so im not sure mass concrete pumping will look very goodhno:


----------



## Spandex

But with a city like Dubai, having hundreds, even thousands of PRO-PREP-U/C-T/O towers on its schedule it would be impossible NOT to have some crap there in between....just look at other cities, who have maybe 10 x 250m+ buildings (and they are few), are you telling me that all of them are masterpieces?? no! and if only one one of them is a complete crap that would translate into maybe 100 towers in dubai being shitty. Dubai is simply building every aspect of our architectural modern day culture times 10, so we should, as scraper fans, be very thankful for witnessing such a construction mania, at such a pace, in such a condensed aeria.

haleluja


----------



## Gattberserk

Msradell said:


> About the only cutting edge building being built in the United States right now is the Chicago Spire which will set records for concrete pumping and for elevator length!



Agree with this... CS is the only way that show that American didnt play cheat... Although its not the world tallest building, but at least we are impressed by the full structural height and not spire height u see...


----------



## Dallasbrink

it comes to a point where so many beautiful towers saturate the market, and its like being in a room filled with super models. It gets old and boring rather quickly. I love the designs in Dubai, I just feel that they are reacting to quickly to a population boom that may or may not be coming.


----------



## nezzybaby

Msradell said:


> ? ? This is partly what I said, we've changed technology and gone backwards. Yes, ESB is made of steel and blocks of stone (are any of the new buildings even considering stone? NO). All over changes and techniques and we've gone backwards as far as build time goes, so what did we gain by changing technology?
> 
> .


Yes stone is the way of the future, the egyptions had the right idea with that, we're all so naive using this ridiculous substance concrete, i mean ok it's considerably stronger in compression than stone, considerably easier to build with, easy to reinforce with steel, cheap, massively available, new mixes and materials make it even stronger, why would we use such a useless material???


----------



## Msradell

nezzybaby said:


> Yes stone is the way of the future, the egyptions had the right idea with that, we're all so naive using this ridiculous substance concrete, i mean ok it's considerably stronger in compression than stone, considerably easier to build with, easy to reinforce with concrete, cheap, massively available, new mixes and materials make it even stronger, why would we use such a useless material???


Concrete stronger than stone in compression? Okay maybe true for sandstone, shale etc. but not true for granite. Besides if you read my post you'll see that I was just stating that with all our new technology build times have gone backwards. I wasn't making a statement on economics etc.


----------



## nezzybaby

^yeah and a computer takes longer to build than an abacus, doesnt make it in any way inferior at all.


----------



## malec

Thread reopened since there is an article. I thought this was dead because of the airport


----------



## Príncipe

Saudi plans tallest tower

DUBAI: Kingdom Holding Company, controlled by Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, *plans to invite bids before July for contracts to build the world's tallest tower in Saudi Arabia.*

The Mile High tower, which could reach 1,600m in height, is to be built in Jeddah and may cost up to $10 billion (BD3.78bn), London-based Middle East Economic Digest said in its latest issue, citing a source close to the project.

Dubai's Emaar Properties is currently building the Burj Dubai, which it says will be the world's tallest building.

The Mile High tower could be twice as tall as the Burj Dubai, the report said.

http://www.gulf-daily-news.com/Story.asp?Article=209707&Sn=WORL&IssueID=30341


----------



## decks67

i really dont think they will build this tower, its a bit ahead of its time


----------



## ZZ-II

yes, maybe it seems to be a bit too early to build 1600m tall but since it is possible to build...why not


----------



## bizzybonita

they can build it but the time is unknown...


----------



## andisart

W-O-W!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:

It's all going so fast....... first Burj Dubai was a SHOCKER to top the WTB by 300m, then Al Burj / now Nakheel Tower bursting through the 1km mark

And now THIS!!!!!!!!!???????????!!!!!!!!!

1 F***ING MILE????????? 

Someone pick me up from the floor..........


----------



## *UofT*

This would definetly put Jeddah on the map.


----------



## andisart

I counted the floors of the highest side tower, it's around 90 floors, so I guess 450- 500 meters. That makes the Kingdom Tower around 1000-1100 meters as a guess


----------



## Guest89

LOL this would take 50 years to build maybe 50 years Minimum. They dont have the workforce, the infrastructure for this is too big... if The new airport in Dubai takes 25-50 years to finish, this would take double that!

Pretty cool vision though!


----------



## andisart

I'm pretty confident this is much further than a vision. I expect this to be constructed. 

I LOVE IT! great pinnacle, great masterplan, amazing side towers


----------



## Captain Kimo

:drool:


----------



## helghast

leetroy said:


> why did you guys change the title can you please change it back to 1609


its not going to be 1609m, so there no point in putting it back


----------



## Sdare

^^ you're gonna change your signature anyway, whether if its will be 1609m or 701


----------



## germantower

When they begin construction on this tower THEN i might be excited, but until now it are just plans, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## mattbennett13590

Cheezdoodles said:


> Still looks plain boring to me.



so did the twin towers in NY, but they became an icon (even though people thought it was an eyesore at first).
I think it is an awesome building.


----------



## Guest89

WHO will go and live there?? Nobody would go to Saudi Arabia. With all the laws and the terrorism issue. So why bother with this? Maybe they can get the folks who live in the dessert to live there. I know its kinda harsh comment but Saudi Arabia?? Jeddah? Are you kidding? Even with this there I would be scared and skeptical to visit such an unstable place, and if I can find it on the map. So they can dream on, but I am not certain from where are they going to fill all of these buildings when everybody is flocking to Dubai. 

Dubai- The business capital of the region.


----------



## CoolSaudi

Guest89 said:


> LOL this would take 50 years to build maybe 50 years Minimum. They dont have the workforce, the infrastructure for this is too big... if The new airport in Dubai takes 25-50 years to finish, this would take double that!
> 
> Pretty cool vision though!


hey for your info..

Hyder Consulting and Arup are the consultors and the project manger is Bechtel and project architect is Pickard Chilton. so do u still think that all those big names will be involved in just a "Vision"?? :bash::bash:


----------



## Guest89

To build the tower yes, its possible, and it will get built, but for a whole complex with this size... where are people going to come from? Where are workers going to come from? Hey if I am still alive when this is finished, I will be glad to visit someday.


----------



## germantower

^^ Foster was involved in the "tokyo millenium tower" project, and was it built?


----------



## Guest89

Thats my point, Saudi Arabia? One of the most hostile regions, with the harshest laws. I am sorry, I see this as a vision. The tower is possible to build, but i doubt the whole complex will, they can build it, but I don't think people will find this particular region attractive, especially with all the bad news coming out of there.


----------



## CoolSaudi

Guest89 said:


> WHO will go and live there?? Nobody would go to Saudi Arabia. With all the laws and the terrorism issue. So why bother with this? Maybe they can get the folks who live in the dessert to live there. I know its kinda harsh comment but Saudi Arabia?? Jeddah? Are you kidding? Even with this there I would be scared and skeptical to visit such an unstable place, and if I can find it on the map. So they can dream on, but I am not certain from where are they going to fill all of these buildings when everybody is flocking to Dubai.


 
What an ignorant statement??hno: This only proves to me how uneducated you are !! The population of Jeddah is almost the same as the population of the the whole UAE!!


----------



## Sdare

^^ things are changing though!


----------



## germantower

^^ but they all must have homes currently, places for work, cultural facilities etc. but who will move to Jeddah to use this NEW created space? I have nothing against Jeddah but i am realistic thinking and everything says to me THIS WON`BE BULD!


----------



## Guest89

I meant for people coming from outside (other countries).Not local people. In Dubai that is possible since thankfully there are no bombings, no violence and no negative media coverage. Which makes it 1000 times more attractive than Saudi Arabia. And only because I don't know your country well enough other than harsh laws and media covering terrorist attacks there, doesnt make me uneducated. Just stating the facts. I see this as the glass half empty, you see it as half full. Simple as that. Nobody will GO there to live from outside countries. People are skeptical, I like to be an optimist, but now i am a realist! That project is a big waste of money, if it was the tower... Go ahead build it, but a whole complex is just too much, good luck finding people to fill these buildings in Saudi Arabia. Just doesnt sound too appealing to me, but again its just me.


----------



## womfalcs3

WOW looks very nice up close. Thanks Saudi Guy.


----------



## buildmilehightower

^^ I can't even tell if you're being sarcastic or serious, so is it really 2km planned tower or not?


----------



## SirAdrian

sarcastic, but i noticed it too in the models.


----------



## helghast

SpaceScraper said:


> I do not think any of the three towers - Nakheel Harbour, 1 Dubai, Anara -still waiting for construction to start will be completed as scheduled. It seems that Dubai has extended itself financially as much as it can. See http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=a4sAgqSD_LIA&refer=home for the complete article.
> 
> While Dubai's economic model ``has proved successful to date, cumulative liabilities are currently rising faster than investments are able to generate returns,'' Moody's senior vice president in Dubai, Philipp Lotter, said in the report. This ``necessitates a clear understanding of wider implicit federal support when rating key government-backed corporation.''
> 
> Moody's expects a ``high level'' of support from Abu Dhabi for the ``most important'' publicly-owned companies in the U.A.E., Tristan Cooper, Moody's Middle East sovereign analyst, said in the report.
> 
> A spokesman for the Abu Dhabi government declined to comment on whether the emirate would assist its neighbor in meeting its debt obligations.


1 Dubai already has a contractor and soon will be U/C, the financial problem is effecting the Nakheel tower and not the Anara as well as the one dubai. and also the developer is acquiring land, so as soon as they finish its going to be U/C


----------



## Nout

Wow the building is standing there so proud as a sharp knife surrounded by armies of other talls and supertalls. Looks as a briliant peace of masterwork.


----------



## gohorns

SirAdrian said:


> That's the 2km Jeddah Tower, but we're not interested in that.


That got a laugh from me...you are a funny man SirAdrian


----------



## helghast

buildmilehightower said:


> What's the tower circled in red?


its either a tower or a monument of some sort.
its all the way on the right. its not very tall, so u might not notice it
http://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1060360tg5.jpg


----------



## Asunarocks

Many thanks for the location pic jh1 :bow:.


----------



## Saudi guy

womfalcs3 said:


> Oh so it's in Ubhur? That'll sure drive property prices up. I'd buy land now.


too late:lol:


----------



## steppenwolf

Amazing... it actually looks like one of these megalomaniac projects is proposing to employ some urban design skills! From the looks of the pictures there appear to be some genuine streets, with buildings on each side, some open spaces that are actually enclosed by buildings rather than being sprawling and non defined... there even appears to be a density of buildings that might allow people to walk arounf the city from place to place. Lets hope it doesnt become another sprawling mass of car parks, highways, shopping malls and isolated towers. Lets hope the city they build here will not be dependent on oil, air conditioning, cars and will be sustainable to some extent... or as sustainable as a massive construction project in a desert can be!?


----------



## gho

steppenwolf said:


> Lets hope it doesnt become another sprawling mass of car parks, highways, shopping malls and isolated towers. Lets hope the city they build here will not be dependent on oil, air conditioning, cars and will be sustainable to some extent... or as sustainable as a massive construction project in a desert can be!?


Its being built in Saudi Arabia, I dont think there too big on all this sustainability and moving away from oil thing. Not in there national interests.


----------



## Locke

I would say that that is another model of the tower that is behind the cityscape model, probably a larger hero model.


----------



## choyak

The diagram showing Taipei 101, Petronas, ESB and Kingdom Tower is incorrect. Petronas is not that high compared to Taipei 101. The spire on Petronas goes approximately to the roof of Taipei 101. 

I was wondering if the top of this tower going to be like that? It appears as if a pole is holding up the nose cone!!

I am wondering why this is called Kingdom Tower, I thought Kingdom Tower was on the right side of the diagram in Riyadh with like 90 floors???


----------



## jh1

^
^
I don't think it's an official name , I mean some of the local newspapers here in Saudi called it " The Jeddah Tower " . it's just a working title for the press and public .

I hope it goes up to a mile high ( as there were Rumors tow years ago ) so we can call it the Mile High Tower or The Mile Tower , that'll be cool : D


----------



## kasy boy

this tower is for 1- saudis 2- GCC 3- middle east 4- asia- 5 world... ... IF YOU GOT MONEY YOU CAN HAVE 100KM TOWER.. MONEY MONEY MONEY... SHOW ME THE MONEY ...


----------



## Sentient Seas

This seems a little out there... not an incredibly realistic proposal. Then again I can't really doubt people's tall skyscraper craving out there...


----------



## JohanSA

This is so ridiculous.... build big tower - install earth killing aircon - people will come - but people are soooooo stupid ...... I prefer my beautiful 3rd world city with some of the best weather and natural beauty in the world...


----------



## Senju

I assume it will take like 5 minutes to get to the top area. If so, that is 5 minutes up and 5 minutes down which means you spend 10 minutes a day in a dam elevator (if you buy one of the upper condos). That would be over an hour a week of your life in the elevator. It would not be so bad if the the elevator would run outside on the side of the building but as I see it they are all in the middle. I can just see a family fighting on who has to go down the bottom floor to buy a gallon of milk.


----------



## larven

A stunning design, far cleaner in form than the overcomplicated Burj Dubai. Will be perfect as a centerpiece for the wider development around it. By far the best design I've seen for any of the would be pretenders to BD's crown.


----------



## Locke

The Burj Dubai overcomplicated? I'd say it's more the case that this tower is undercomplicated, not that that is a bad thing, the KISS does have it's merit.

All the same, I fully expect that Dubai will top this tower in some form or another, they are not going to take having their thunder stolen for the next 10 years lying down I think!


----------



## Rody69

From (KHC) website:

*King Abdullah Inaugurates the Two Huge Projects: Kingdom City & Tallest Tower in the World in Jeddah*
(12/10/2008)

King Abdullah, Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques unveiled and inaugurated the two colossal projects of Kingdom City in Jeddah and Kingdom Tower in Jeddah in the presence of HRH Crown Prince Sultan Bin Abdulaziz, HRH Prince Khaled Alfaisal Governor of Makkah Province, HRH Prince Alwaleed bin Talal Chairman of Kingdom Holding Company (KHC) and Eng. Adel Muhammad Faqih, Mayor of Jeddah and other members of the royal family.

The unveiling of the designs and plans of the tower that will adorn the city of Jeddah and will be over 1,000 meters high, was held at the opening of a major international architectural exhibition “Towards the First World” in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia on Saturday 11th October 2008. KHC was the main sponsor of this historical event. KHC’s two projects: Kingdom City and Kingdom Tower were the highlight of the exhibition with a major presentation. It was the first time the design for Kingdom City and the iconic Kingdom Tower were revealed publicly. During the event, King Abdullah and Prince Alwaleed toured KHC’s exhibition of the master plan and designs of the project with a total investment of more than SR100 billion.

HRH Prince Alwaleed commented: “KHC has many grand investments in real estate in Saudi Arabia and this is one of them. We are extremely delighted at the unveiling of the designs and plans of KHC’s iconic Kingdom City and Kingdom Tower projects in the city of Jeddah by the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques, King Abdullah bin Abdulaziz which will signify KHC’s contribution in placing Saudi Arabia at the forefront of the first world and reaffirming KHC as one of the world leading real estate developers.” King Abdullah has previously inaugurated the Kingdom Tower in Riyadh during which Prince Alwaleed presented the King with the awards that Kingdom Centre had received: the Best New Skyscraper of the Year 2003 for Kingdom Tower and The Innovative Design & Construction of a New Project 2003 for Al Mamlaka Mall.

Engineer Talal Al Maiman, Executive Director for Development and Domestic Investments and a member of KHC’s Investment Committee commented: “Through the continuous guidance of HRH Prince Alwaleed, KHC uses its resources to their utmost potential to lead to outstanding achievements and to make future visions a reality through leading and challenging projects. I have all the confidence that the return on investments of these projects will be very rewarding, God willing as KHC’s projects have been in Riyadh. ”

Organized by the City of Jeddah, the exhibition features sixteen projects currently planned for the Makkah and Jeddah regions. Kingdom Tower is part of the Kingdom City development which will be one of the largest and most comprehensive real estate projects to be built in Saudi Arabia located at Obhur, North of the creek of Jeddah and the mountains to the east. Prominently located on a prime site, the master plan, encompassing*7.1 square kilometers (1750 acres)*. Kingdom City in Jeddah is 20 km from the old city of Jeddah near King Abdulaziz International Airport. The area that comprises of buildings is 23 million square meters includes commercial, residential, institutional, educational, entertainment, retail and hotel facilities. The centerpiece of the development will be the landmark Kingdom Tower. Kingdom City is expected to house 80,000 residents and accommodate 250,000 visitors who will enjoy its facilities; lakes, canals, water sports and other leisure activities.

*Kingdom Tower’s timeless beauty derives from its simplicity and purity of form. The tower will rise from a large retail and conference centre podium to 1,000+ meters in height –the tallest building in the world – and include five-star hotel accommodations, office space and luxury residences that encompass dramatic, sweeping views of the Red Sea, Obhur Creek and the mountains to the east. Essentially triangular in plan, Kingdom Tower is conceived as a graceful, sculptural form that reflects not only the unique character of Jeddah but also the sky, water, and land from its taut glass skin.*

http://www.kingdom.com.sa/en/MC_PR_NewsDetails.asp?p=3&ID=191


----------



## germantower

Lol about the content in post number 462. 

"No tower current or under construction will exceed 2.300 ft."

Good that Burj Dubai already is 2393,45 feet tall or (730m).

and.

"Construction workers will be lifted by helicopter to the top."

What an exxagerated sentence.

This and everything else around this tower seems to me like a big "attention *****"


----------



## erbse

The construction of skyscraper phalusses always has been a competition of "attention whores".


----------



## germantower

^^ i know erbsenzähler BUT to use wrong numbers is somethibngs *puke*!


----------



## xXFallenXx

Cidade_Branca said:


> Prince al-Walid bin Talal is currently planning to build a tower in a new city near the Red Sea town of Jeddah that is literally a mile high. At 5,250 ft. and a cost of approximately $10 million, it will double the size of any competitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No tower current or under construction will exceed 2.300 ft. Construction workers will be lifted by helicopter to the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in http://dailyyeah.com/tag/jeddah-tower/


Damn it's gonna be cheap! :banana:


----------



## AltinD

erbsenzaehler said:


> The construction of skyscraper phalusses always has been a competition of "attention whores".


And jealousy over other's achievement has always been part of lazy bum loser's psychic.


----------



## goschio

AltinD said:


> And jealousy over other's achievement has always been part of lazy bum loser's psychic.


Don't think anyone is jealous. Many countries are much richer than Saudi Arabia but do not show their wealth. Look at Norway or Switzerland. The people there enjoy a high quality of live. That is way more important than erecting symbols of decadency.


----------



## spikeshamz

The position of the city seems like Manhattan..


----------



## skyboi

It's fun to look at things on display though , that's why people love to go to Las vegas .Dubai is like Las vegas only bigger and with better looking skylines


----------



## AltinD

goschio said:


> Don't think anyone is jealous. Many countries are much richer than Saudi Arabia but do not show their wealth. Look at Norway or Switzerland. The people there enjoy a high quality of live. That is way more important than erecting symbols of decadency.


Read my comment, I didn't say "the have not" 


... plus, despite how it looks like to the "stuck in own unchanged world", everything is done to secure and/or maintain a decent quality of life for the citizens.


----------



## jaja3000jaja

xXFallenXx said:


> Damn it's gonna be cheap! :banana:


Im guessing that person meant to put it as 10 billion


----------



## buildmilehightower

cidade branca posted some outdated info and seemed like he found about the tower few hours ago. No problemo.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

WOW! Unbelievable!!! It is kinda sad at same time because a while ago, people tend to get really excited about having world's next tallest building... Now, more and more world's tallest buildings are getting built or planned... I think people might be less appreciated like old days since it is becoming very common to having tons of world's tallest buildings around the world. It is seem like it is all about ego not building the character for any city around the world. At same time, it will be interesting to see this huge tower to get built.


----------



## Naija

Guys don't think for a second this madness will end anytime soon cos even more mind boggling buildings are in the works.. The existing ones being build now or in concept will be tiny compared to future ones.. I really dont think there is a limit to what technology can achive. Read article below

The X-Seed 4000 is the tallest building ever fully envisioned, meaning that the designs for construction have been completed.

The X-Seed 4000 "was never meant to be built," says Georges Binder, managing director of Buildings & Data, a firm which compiles data banks on buildings worldwide. "The purpose of the plan was to earn some recognition for the firm, and it worked."[1]

Its proposed 4,000 metres (13,123 ft) height, 6 km (3.7 mi) wide sea-base, and 800 floor capacity could accommodate five hundred thousand to one million inhabitants.

It was designed for Tokyo, Japan by the Taisei Corporation in 1995[2] as a futuristic environment combining ultra-modern living and interaction with nature.[3]

Unlike conventional skyscrapers, the X-Seed 4000 would be required to actively protect its occupants from considerable air pressure gradations and weather fluctuations along its massive elevation. Its design calls for the use of solar power to maintain internal environmental conditions.

A sea-based location and a Mount Fuji shape are some of this building's other major design features — the real Mount Fuji is land-based and is 3,776 m (12,388 ft) in height, nearly 224 m (735 ft) shorter than X-Seed 4000.

Some estimate that the cost to construct the X-Seed 4000 structure may be somewhere between US$300-900 billion, in 2006 dollars.[4]


----------



## Capn Jef

OLD NEWS, OFF TOPIC.

I guess this thread just invites it.


----------



## Method101

skyboi said:


> It's fun to look at things on display though , that's why people love to go to Las vegas .Dubai is like Las vegas only bigger and with better looking skylines


lol, you can go to dubai and sit there and look at the "better looking skylines" all you want, but at least for now, I would prefer a vacation to vegas anyday


----------



## Shortest Skyscraper

Are there any better, high quality renders of the building from all sides (East, West, South, North, Up, Down)?


----------



## jh1

Shortest Skyscraper said:


> Are there any better, high quality renders of the building from all sides (East, West, South, North, Up, Down)?


not yet .. hno:


----------



## Senju

Method101 said:


> lol, you can go to dubai and sit there and look at the "better looking skylines" all you want, but at least for now, I would prefer a vacation to vegas anyday


First of all, this building is in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. Not Dubai which is a completely different country and location. I advise you to educate yourself before you comment on these forums.

Also, at this time, Saudi Arabia does not process a Tourist visa. You have to have a business visa to enter the country. So I guess you better go ahead had head to Vegas.


----------



## gohorns

^^ I thought they started issuing (limited) tourist visas?


----------



## bizzybonita

video for KT Model

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0yDAMt6_3c&eurl=http://senju-supertalls.blogspot.com/


----------



## SilentStrike

I dont really like this. It's just... Too tall. It looks bad. Sometimes I even think Burj dubai is too tall cus of the lower surrounding buildings. But with this tower the difference is just too big.


----------



## Ramses

Stop talking and start building this tower! :happy:


----------



## SilentStrike

Ramses said:


> Stop talking and start building this tower! :happy:


I wouldn't be expecting this thing to ever get build. If you are... it'll prolly be done by like 2030, when we will be able to construct buildings much cooler and taller with faster techniques.


----------



## hg.barragan

Saudi guy said:


> if any wrong tell me!




no mamesssssss, me cago en lo calzones


----------



## Rody69

*the project will start soon*

The company announced operating losses worth 14.7 billion riyals in 2008 .. Alwaleed bin Talal:
The continuation of the "Kingdom" in a sign of their financial strength and a reflection of the volume of investment opportunities in our national economy
Albesili Abdullah of Saudi Arabia

Prince Alwaleed bin Talal bin Abdul Aziz Al-Saud, chairman of Kingdom Holding Company, the consolidated financial results for the year ended December 31 (December) in 2008, where the company had operating losses worth 14.7 billion riyals, the company pointed out that an increase in the reservation, made an additional 15 billion riyals Km_khass to compensate for the decline in investments.

, "Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, in a statement released yesterday during a press conference held yesterday at the headquarters of the" Kingdom "The global crisis did not affect projects in the" Kingdom "ongoing," We are continuing our investments, *and will soon announce the start of two giants of Jeddah and Riyadh. " Prince Alwaleed said that the continuation of the company's projects in a sign of financial strength and a reflection of the size of the investment opportunities available in the Saudi economy.*

Prince Alwaleed said "the entire world suffers the current crisis, the UK and the company has investments in various countries, especially in the U.S. market, which started this financial crisis, and thus lower the value of our investments in these markets, so we are taking a huge allocations this year."

Following are more details:

Prince Alwaleed bin Talal bin Abdul Aziz Al-Saud, chairman of Kingdom Holding Company on the consolidated financial results for the year ended December 31 (December) 2008. Where the company had operating losses worth 14.7 billion riyals

The company noted that the increase in the reservation made additional 15 billion riyals Km_khass to compensate for the decline in investments.

, "Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, in a statement released yesterday during a press conference held yesterday at the headquarters of the" Kingdom "to the global crisis did not affect the Kingdom of the ongoing projects and said," Our investment and ongoing, and will soon announce the launch of two giants of Jeddah and Riyadh. "

Prince Alwaleed said "the whole world is suffering from the current crisis, and that the Kingdom has investments in various countries, especially in the U.S. market, which was launched by this financial crisis, and thus lower the value of our investments in these markets, so we are taking a huge allocations this year, and Praise God, we have a variety of different investments have not been affected by all of the same amount, and otherwise we are confident that, God willing, this crisis will recede and that the market will recover. "

Prince Alwaleed said, "We do not underestimate the scale of the financial crisis are a severe crisis, but let us remember that most of the losses resulting from the decline in stock prices and investment due to the global crisis, while the actual project on the ground is a giant projects, and thank God, and ongoing projects at the forefront of real estate investments in each of the cities of Riyadh and Jeddah. "

The Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques, King Abdullah bin Abdul Aziz, may prefer to finally unveil, and the launch of two Saudi city of Jeddah and Kingdom Tower Jeddah during the course of major development projects primarily in the area of Mecca, "about the first world," in October (October) 2008.

Prince Alwaleed bin Talal Chairman of Kingdom Holding Company, during the press conference held yesterday at the headquarters of the company. Photo: Ahmed applies

On the question of the "economic" on the decrease in the share of Kingdom Holding in Samba Financial Group, Savola Group, said that Saudi Prince Alwaleed after holding the shares have had multiple investments, including the local, regional and global, noting that the company's investment activity requires the realignment of the shares from the terms of reducing its stake in some local and international companies and increase in other companies.

On these operating losses, said Prince Alwaleed, "the actual operating loss of $ 14.7 billion riyals, representing less than 20 per cent of the company's capital, and the world is now going through a severe financial crisis has not faced since 1929, and there are local and global companies have been affected by the crisis, and we are working to re - and re-balance the direction of the company, and reiterate here that, even with the loss of the Kingdom Holding Company announced that the companies are strong. "

*Prince Alwaleed said, "a Jeddah and Riyadh giant projects, which announced earlier they will work through them very soon*, and therefore the company can afford the losses and start a new page of the projects coming in the UK and to consider investment opportunities to seize the local, regional and global levels."

In a question about some of the companies affected by the financial crisis and coming to the demobilization of its staff, said Prince Alwaleed said: "Nothing in our account for the demobilization of personnel, the company is a small number of UK staff and assure that it does not intend to embark on such a step, and there are many companies have been disbanded and that its staff due to considerations of each company and the scope of its operations, while Vohdd regarding our future that we continue to Tusaatna, and it was here that this time is one of the best times to start real estate projects, due to a drop in prices of construction materials and labor, and real estate projects in Jeddah and Riyadh, which the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques, the foundation stone will not end soon and may continue to work four or five years, and during this time are likely to be the financial crisis is over, and we, have used the opportunity to build and prepare for the future. "

On the possibility of a merger or Asthomat by the Kingdom Holding Company Prince Alwaleed, the company previously worked on the composition of three mega-mergers and strong in the Saudi market, indicating that the company is always working to seize opportunities for companies as large and powerful, even with the operational loss, which represents less than 20 per cent of the capital.

The Chairman of Kingdom Holding Company said the company does not limit its investments in a specific situation, the focus will be locally and regionally, and Alakarian giant projects in Jeddah and Riyadh, and they will be announced in the near future on the executive steps for the two projects.

In a question concerning the low rate of Kingdom Holding shares in the stock market in Saudi Arabia, Prince Alwaleed said recently: "The share price decline is due to the financial markets reflected the decline in general and, therefore, we are a part of this global system, and I expect that this would be temporary, and certainly when the markets improve This will have positive effects on the share price. "

He added: "We hope to be in 2009 in the stability and balance in the global economy, and we are working in our power to achieve the wishes of the contributor Saudi Kingdom Holding, which is a mix and a reflection of what is the situation in the local, regional and global levels."

The "size of Kingdom Holding Company, if this were not the great force and capital to the situation differed greatly, but the company recorded operating losses of up to 14.7 billion riyals in the year, however, continue investment in development projects locally and is still looking at investment opportunities for regional and global, this is a sign categorically that it's extremely strong, and the reflection of the situation to occur as a result the global and local levels. "

On the banks to finance the projects, Prince Alwaleed said, "banks into custody during the recent period in giving loans to companies strong, but they still give loans to projects guaranteed returns and prominent, and we do not deter us especially when the funding to engage in a meaningful and secure investments such as real estate sector, for example, we have a Saudi real estate is a very vital area of the economy, owing to the increased demand for housing units by the Saudi society, and it was here that the mortgage would be supportive of further stimulate the property, and discussed the Kingdom Holding Company and shareholders, many banks to enter with them as partners in the projects, and thus the funding does not come only from banks ".

On the vulnerability of the hotel sector in the world of the global financial crisis, said Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, the crisis has affected the hotel sector is limited, adding that the hotel industry would return to the previous position after the global financial situation improves.
http://www.aleqt.com/2009/01/21/article_186834.html


----------



## leetroy

thx for the good news bro


----------



## buildmilehightower

does that article mention anything about the towerr specifically?


----------



## Rody69

buildmilehightower said:


> does that article mention anything about the towerr specifically?


I think this is more than enough 



Rody69 said:


> *Prince Alwaleed said, "a Jeddah and Riyadh giant projects, which announced earlier they will work through them very soon*


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Unbelievable, great news!!! History is written and a treu competitor of Nakheel Tower :banana: :banana: :banana: waiting with great tension!


----------



## buildmilehightower

Not degrading this tower but I have strong feeling NHT will be higher than this one... But I love tower too.


----------



## ZZ-II

don't forget burj mubarak in Kuwait ^^


----------



## Rody69

^^^ exactly


----------



## bizzybonita

It Gone be the Boom


----------



## buildmilehightower

ZZ-II said:


> don't forget burj mubarak in Kuwait ^^


and...

Al Jaber Tower, Kuwait (1852m but this maybe cancelled)
Murjan Tower, Bahrain (1022m)
Mubarak al-Kabir Tower, Kuwait (1001m)


----------



## SilentStrike

lol, burj dubai looks like a midget compares to this tower


----------



## Msradell

buildmilehightower said:


> and...
> 
> Al Jaber Tower, Kuwait (1852m but this maybe cancelled)
> Murjan Tower, Bahrain (1022m)
> Mubarak al-Kabir Tower, Kuwait (1001m)


I'm not sure which of these towers was actually planned to be built and which were pie in the sky proposals. I'm sure the Al Jaber Tower wasn't actually planned to be built like many others it was just somebody's pipe dream, it certainly would have stretched construction technology just to discuss it. The other two are probably feasible but again maybe not practical. Submit


----------



## buildmilehightower

^^ I think the top two are old ones, maybe gone...

but I'm optimistic on the Mubarak al-Kabir Tower getting built.


----------



## the sock

yer pie in the sky ( pardon the pun ).


----------



## Imre

bad news:

Kingdom Tower project put on hold

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/546235-kingdom-tower-project-put-on-hold


----------



## The other Dude

"This follows similar moratoriums on Dubai's 1km Nakheel Tower, the 415m Chicago Spire, and Moscow's 612m Rossia Tower."

lol find the mistake (easy)


----------



## Banjalučanin1

DinoVabec said:


> I like how this tower looks so smooth...Very aerodinamic...And futuristic...


Agree


----------



## dashalvin

Nice bldg indeed!


----------



## helghast

Rody69 said:


> ^^^ and what's about in this one?


these are not to the right scale


----------



## Rody69

^^ get me the right scale if you can please


----------



## thefreestyler

i wish this digging machine to coming in jeddah for the kingdom tower.:lol::lol::lol:

The photo[the largest digging machine in the world] was taken from germany when it was moving to some other place

its features :

* The machine is 95 meters high and 215 meters long (almost 2.5 football 
fields in length)

* Weight is 45,500 tons (that's equivalent to a bumper to bumper line of 
jeeps 80 miles long)

* It took 5 years to design and manufacture at a cost of $100 million

* Maximum digging speed is *10 metres per minute* 

* Can move more than 76,000 cubic meters of coal, rock, and earth per 
day.


----------



## DARWIN PAIVA

i think that all this global competition of who builds the tallest is so absurd and stupid.


----------



## the sock

what a massive digger ,you need a big plot to start with lol.


----------



## Jizzy

Saudi guy said:


> if any wrong tell me!


daaaaaaaaamn!


----------



## germantower

most people forget that theese BIG babies are currently nothing more than PROPOSALS! The only one shown in the above diagram which is reality as we knolw is the Burj Dubai. All the others have to start real construction etc.. I will be first impressed when i see real construction photos of this an other big towers, till then everything is just on papers.


----------



## helghast

^^ exactly, its all talk. until we see a pic that clearly shows its U/c


----------



## Rody69

helghast said:


> ^^ exactly, its all talk. until we see a pic that clearly shows its U/c


you gonna got that on the first half of June.guaranteed 
btw, I like your new signature  
Adrian Smith is the best architecture of this decade (in my opinion)


----------



## jh1

I made this based on the advertisement of the company (by comparing Kingdom Tower to Burj Dubai ) :


----------



## delores

you do wonder why? why such a big tower?. Its more a case of envy and trying to keep up with the ' jones' than any real legitimate reason for need of office space.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

^^^^

Wow SH*T this tower is way to high :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :lol:!

Look the Freedom Tower :lol: :lol: :lol: its like a little mouse.

This is to stunning to believe in, my brains refuse to believe it.


:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Alargule

gabjp said:


> Say welcome to the new era of star-wars buildings.


Indeed. One wonders when the Jedi will come out...:lol:


----------



## buildmilehightower

lol. I don't know why we're suddenly drawing diagrams of skyscraper comparisons kingdom tower.


----------



## the sock

because its fun to imagine the difference in them.


----------



## Onn

Buyckske Ruben said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Wow SH*T this tower is way to high :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :lol:!
> 
> Look the Freedom Tower :lol: :lol: :lol: its like a little mouse.
> 
> This is to stunning to believe in, my brains refuse to believe it.
> 
> 
> :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


Well it's strange, the Freedom Tower was supposed to be the world's tallest building at one time. :lol:

The Kingdom Tower is definitely tall, that's for sure. I'll be interested to see what comes of it. It's definitely a "Star Wars" era building. In fact, most of the world is turning into Star Wars in a matter of a couple decades. It's really quite remarkable how much design has changed, and building tall is in.


----------



## leetroy

true


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

Will this tower go ahead during the economic crisis or will it be postponed? The reason I am asking is because theres not a lot of investors now.


----------



## OmegaScrapers

*NUUUB*



OEincorparated said:


> ^^ What you piss yourself or something. This thing is way to tall, why not just let Barg Dubai have the WTB title for a little while before going for a 1K tower.


No, i went shopping for new pants :cheers:
what do u think?


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

..


----------



## TomL-1991

OmegaScrapers said:


> Brb, getting new pants


*sighs* ... good humour is lost on some people! hno:


----------



## Rody69

guys chill,the guy is joking!!



TomL-1991 said:


> *sighs* ... good humour is lost on some people! hno:


you know,you are the first one to see (in this forum) from Bradford..I'm here at the moment (for few weeks) it's a really nice little place,and I think Bradford is going to look much better in the near future..
by the way, what's going on this "westfield" project between the city center and little Germany??...


----------



## TomL-1991

Rody69 said:


> you know,you are the first one to see (in this forum) from Bradford..I'm here at the moment (for few weeks) it's a really nice little place,and I think Bradford is going to look much better in the near future..
> by the way, what's going on this "westfield" project between the city center and little Germany??...


Hey there! :wave: i must say i'm quite suprised you think its nice! I do too, but thats because it's my home.. We're very freindly and kind people but i'm afraid to say the city centre, is a dump! The Westfield shopping centre which was gonna encompass most of broadway and such, has now been but on hold... it's becoming dangerously close to being cancelled infact, as a lot of the tennants have backed out. Little Germany had some cool low-mid rises going up, the likes of Gatehaus for instance but that's seemed to have come to a halt with the property slump.

Heres the link to the Bradford city centre regeneration thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=246487&highlight=
Theres also a website for the project, it's got some cool designs of what it'll be like
http://uk.westfield.com/bradford/

Hope you enjoy your stay in Bradford! go see the Imax  It's the best thing we've got to offer!
Anyway, I better stop talking about Bradford or i'll get my wrists slapped for being off topic!


----------



## Rody69

TomL-1991 said:


> Hey there! :wave: i must say i'm quite suprised you think its nice! I do too, but thats because it's my home.. We're very freindly and kind people but i'm afraid to say the city centre, is a dump! The Westfield shopping centre which was gonna encompass most of broadway and such, has now been but on hold... it's becoming dangerously close to being cancelled infact, as a lot of the tennants have backed out. Little Germany had some cool low-mid rises going up, the likes of Gatehaus for instance but that's seemed to have come to a halt with the property slump.
> 
> Heres the link to the Bradford city centre regeneration thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=246487&highlight=
> Theres also a website for the project, it's got some cool designs of what it'll be like
> http://uk.westfield.com/bradford/
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay in Bradford! go see the Imax  It's the best thing we've got to offer!
> Anyway, I better stop talking about Bradford or i'll get my wrists slapped for being off topic!


:lol:
thanks for the linkes :cheers:
by the way,,
I really liked the Imax and the TV museum kay:


----------



## Rody69

whatta a weekend!!!
as I said before,the great news is in the summer :cheers:



*
UPDATE​*
*Emaar is the developer for kingdom city and tower, and they have started working on:
-master planning. 
-traffic study. 
-environment and updating market research.
-ground works *


*13 June 2009*

Prince Alwaleed: "The alliance between Kingdom Holding Company & EMAAR is strategic"


*Prince Alwaleed bin Talal bin Abdulaziz Al-Saud, Chairman of Kingdom Holding Company, on behalf Jeddah Economic Company signed a joint venture with Mr. Mohammed bin Ali Al Abbar, Chairman of EMAAR Properties on behalf of EMAAR. 

The signing was attended by Kingdom Holding's Board and Investment Committee members, Eng. Talal Al Maiman, Executive Director for Development and Domestic Investments, and Mr. Shadi Sanbar of Kingdom Holding, CFO and Mr. V.K Gomber CEO of EMAAR.
The signing took place at Kingdom Company offices in Riyadh.
Prince Alwaleed commented: "The alliance between Kingdom Holding Company & EMAAR is strategic".*

*EMAAR are in charge of developing and supervising the construction of Jeddah Kingdom City land and Kingdom Tower, the highest in the world. *EMAAR was selected by Kingdom Holding Company from 5 other international developers, for their previous proven experience in the development of mega projects, their knowledge of the area and social setup. *EMAAR was able to bring together an experienced team within a week from the signing to work on the development, master planning, traffic study, environment and updating market research and commencement of ground work. Furthermore, the preliminary license was obtained and the EMAAR team is working closely and in co-ordination with the Jeddah municipality*. 

Engineer Talal Al Maiman, commented: "Through the continuous guidance of HRH Prince Alwaleed, KHC uses its resources to their utmost potential to lead to outstanding achievements and to make future visions a reality through leading and challenging projects. I have all the confidence that the return on investments of these projects will be very rewarding (God willing), as KHC's previous projects have been in Riyadh."

In October last year, King Abdullah, Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques unveiled and inaugurated the two colossal projects of Kingdom City in Jeddah and Kingdom Tower in Jeddah in the presence of HRH Crown Prince Sultan Bin Abdulaziz, HRH Prince Khaled Alfaisal Governor of Makkah Province, Prince Alwaleed and Eng. Adel Muhammad Faqih, Mayor of Jeddah.

The unveiling of the designs and plans of the tower that will adorn the city of Jeddah and will be over 1,000 meters high, was held at the opening of a major international architectural exhibition "Towards the First World" in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. KHC was the main sponsor of this historical event. 

KHC's two projects: Kingdom City and Kingdom Tower were the highlight of the exhibition with a major presentation. It was the first time the design for Kingdom City and the iconic Kingdom Tower were revealed publicly. During the event, King Abdullah and Prince Alwaleed
toured KHC's exhibition of the master plan and designs of the project *with a total investment of more than SR100 billion ($ 28 billion).*

King Abdullah had previously inaugurated the Kingdom Tower in Riyadh during which Prince Alwaleed presented the King with the awards that Kingdom Centre had received: the Best New Skyscraper of the Year 2003 for Kingdom Tower and The Innovative Design & Construction of a New Project 2003 for Al Mamalaka Mall.

*Kingdom Tower is part of the Kingdom City development which will be one of the largest and most comprehensive real estate projects to be built in Saudi Arabia located at Obhur, North of the creek of Jeddah and the mountains to the east. Prominently located on a prime site, the master plan, encompassing 7.1 square kilometers. Kingdom City in Jeddah is 20 km from the old city of Jeddah near King Abdulaziz International Airport. The area that comprises of buildings is 23 million square meters includes commercial, residential, institutional, educational, entertainment, retail and hotel facilities. The centerpiece of the development will be the landmark Kingdom Tower. Kingdom City is expected to house 80,000 residents and accommodate 250,000 visitors who will enjoy its facilities; lakes, canals, water sports and other leisure activities.*

*Kingdom Tower's timeless beauty derives from its simplicity and purity of form. The tower will rise from a large retail and conference center podium to and include five-star hotel accommodations, office space and luxury residences that encompass dramatic, sweeping views of the Red Sea, Obhur Creek and the mountains to the east. Essentially triangular in plan, Kingdom Tower is conceived as a graceful, sculptural form that reflects not only the unique character of Jeddah but also the sky, water, and land from its taut glass skin.*

Zawya 
Aleqtisadiyyah

:banana::banana::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::banana::banana:



zawya said:


> EMAAR was able to bring together an experienced team within a week from the signing to work on the development, master planning, traffic study, environment and updating market research and *commencement of ground work*. Furthermore, the preliminary license was obtained and the EMAAR team is working closely and in co-ordination with the Jeddah municipality.


 so Emaar started the ground work already


----------



## Rody69

to Mr Mod :lol: 
con you do something with the title??


----------



## giovani kun

fantastic news  can't wait


----------



## patrykus

Rody69 said:


> so Emaar started the ground work already


So we are waiting for pictures  btw, the fact that emaar is now at this project means it now become quite serious one.



>


Hell, from that render it looks like it will be at least something around 1300m high :cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

How many floors will it have?


----------



## GulfArabia

REMOVE THIS THREAD FROM THE PROPOSED !!!!! :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

CrazyAboutCities said:


> How many floors will it have?


no official number yet as far as i know...but you can expect 200 + ^^



but indeed, now we need some pics of the site


----------



## malec

Emaar?
Haven't they put on hold, or almost put on hold pretty much all their projects?


----------



## *UofT*

Wow if this Kingdom City project goes through, the entire area of Jeddah/KAEC would be equivalent to a major economic financial center :nuts:


----------



## *UofT*

malec said:


> Emaar?
> Haven't they put on hold, or almost put on hold pretty much all their projects?


Emaar also has the contract to King Abdullah Economic City, and that's going fine?


----------



## patrykus

malec said:


> Emaar?
> Haven't they put on hold, or almost put on hold pretty much all their projects?


Haven't they build most expensive project on earth in recent years? If there is any developer that can do that, that is the one.


----------



## King of Construction

If you type in Kingdom Tower or Jeddah or something like that on Google you get alot of news search results, that it'll be build. Probably that means it's for real now, if you hear something on this forum it can just as good be a rumour but if alot of news sites/papers are reporting about it, most be true it's going under construction. But maybe mods should wait a bit with putting it on U/C section until groundbreaking and stuff starts.


----------



## binhai

Yeah, probably just put App until we see pics, then they can change it to Prep.


----------



## GeoDude

awesome! i've been waiting to see if this project was going to take off. i like the redesign too. its sleek new look is timeless.


----------



## Soroban

*Emaar to build 1.1km tall tower*
Angela Giuffrida 

Last Updated: June 14. 2009 12:00AM UAE / June 13. 2009 8:00PM GMT Emaar Properties has won the contract to build a tower higher even than its own Burj Dubai, at present the world’s tallest building. 

In a deal worth 100 billion Saudi riyals (US$26.6bn, Dh98bn), Kingdom Holding chose Emaar from a list of five bidders to build the *1,100m *tower and surrounding Kingdom City in Jeddah, according to a statement on the Kingdom website yesterday.

“The alliance between Kingdom Holding Company and Emaar is strategic,” said Prince Alwaleed bin Talal bin Abdulaziz Alsaud, the chairman of Kingdom Holding.

“Emaar was selected ... for its previous proven experience in the development of mega- projects, its knowledge of the area and social set-up.”

The Kingdom City development will be one of the largest and most ambitious projects to be built in Saudi Arabia.

With Kingdom Tower as its centrepiece, the development will be spread over 23 million square metres and will be modelled on a design similar to Emaar’s Downtown Burj Dubai community, including a mixture of residential, commercial and entertainment facilities. 

Kingdom City is expected eventually to house 80,000 people.

In a report released yesterday Jones Lang Lasalle, the property consultant, said Saudi Arabia’s property market would be the strongest in the region over the next one to two years.

Emaar, which is the largest developer in the UAE, is nearing completion on the 818m Burj Dubai, with an expected opening in September. The company is also developing the King Abdullah Economic City in Saudi Arabia.

From: http://www.thenational.ae/article/20090614/NATIONAL/706139834/1010


----------



## Imre

malec said:


> Emaar?
> Haven't they put on hold, or almost put on hold pretty much all their projects?


right, almost everything ON HOLD in Dubai but Saudis still have some money

*Emaar to develop mega Saudi project *


Reuters
Published: June 14, 2009, 00:04


Riyadh: Saudi-based Kingdom Holding Co said on Saturday it has appointed Emaar Properties as lead developer of a large property project that will feature the world's tallest tower.

Emaar will be in charge of developing and supervising the construction of Jeddah Kingdom City land and Kingdom Tower, said an e-mailed statement from Kingdom Holding, which is 95 per cent owned by billionaire Prince Al Waleed Bin Talal.

"Emaar was selected... for their previous proven experience in the development of mega projects, their knowledge of the area and social setup," it said. 

The project, with a total investment of at least 100 billion riyals (Dh100 billion), will be located in the Red Sea port city of Jeddah, Kingdom Holding added.

http://www.gulfnews.com/business/Real_Estate_Property/10322573.html


----------



## harsh1802

^^ Yup. Just read this.

This is going to be awesome!


----------



## Onn

The taller the better, I just want to see this thing really get built. This is a real supertall tower. It would be an accomplishment that all human beings could be proud of.


----------



## spectre000

This will be an amazing engineering accomplishment when built. Compared to the Burj Dubai with its setbacks and tall spire, KT just tapers all the way up. The lower floors are going to have to withstand some very heavy loads. 

I wonder how far it will sway from side to side at the top? Lots of interesting challenges for the builders.


----------



## GulfArabia

remooooooove it from the proposed !!!! :banana::banana::banana:
:cheers:


----------



## patrykus

Imre said:


> right, almost everything ON HOLD in Dubai but Saudis still have some money


Exactly, because, when dubai in these days borrows money from more reasonable abu dhabi to safe their bigest projects, saudis is still country with economy well based on oil, and they still have a hell of a lot of it :lol: So last thing they did need was a proper developer, and now they have it. Good sign for that project.


----------



## DennisS

So, who lives in Jeddah? I'd like some pictures!


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Some links form this historical moment !!!

http://blogs.thenational.ae/crane_c...ound-up-emaar-to-build-saudis-11km-tower.html

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/biz/ins...09/June/business_June588.xml&section=business

http://ae.zawya.com/Story.cfm/sidZAWYA20090614033603/Emaar to Build World's Tallest Tower in Saudi /

http://www.bi-me.com/main.php?id=37860&t=1&c=35&cg=4&mset=

http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-5530-emaar_to_build_1km_tower_no_timeframe_given/










KHC chairman HH Prince Alwaleed bin Talal bin Abdulaziz Al Saud shakes hands with Emaar chairman Mohammed Ali Al Abbar. 

:banana: :banana: :banana:


:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## King of Construction

Some info about Jeddah, it has 3.4 million inhabitants, and it has a few high buildings + the highest fountain in the world : King Fahd's Fountain:









It also has a 235m- tall tower the National Commercial Bank 

I don't know about other high towers, but Kingdom Tower would be like 4 times as high as their highest tower right now. Will probably look sort of like the Taipei 101 in Taipei.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Question... is the height of 1100m the end. Or is the height unknown and could it be even 1450m or something like that?


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Buyckske Ruben said:


> Question... is the height of 1100m the end. Or is the height unknown and could it be even 1450m or something like that?


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Rody69 said:


> from Abhur exhibition



:banana: :banana: :banana: 



:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Rody69

Buyckske Ruben said:


> Question... is the height of 1100m the end. Or is the height unknown and could it be even 1450m or something like that?


I don't know from where did the U.A.E media get this number!!!
the final height is still secret!!!!!and take it from me: the minimum proposed height is much higher than 1100m


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Rody69 said:


> I don't know from where did the U.A.E media get this number!!!
> *the final height is still secret!!!!!and take it from me: the minimum proposed height is much higher than 1100m *


^^^^

:master::master::master:

Rody 69 You are the men for the right info... that what a tought to. The gonna be a very big baby ladies and gentlemen :hammer: .


This is a crazy day :banana: :banana: :banana:


:cheers: its gonna dwarf everything.


----------



## spectre000

GulfArabia said:


> remooooooove it from the proposed !!!! :banana::banana::banana:
> :cheers:


It's not under construction yet, and probably won't be for another year or two. There's a lot of work still to do.


----------



## buildmilehightower

We had this before, this project can pause again sometime in the future.


----------



## no_gods

mg:

Fantastic news!

I'm crying in front of my computer.


----------



## Tom_Green

It`s not expensive to fly from Frankfurt to Jeddah.

If they build the tower i will go their two times. Once it reaches 800-1000m and when it`s completed. 

That`s a promise, i will keep. 

Now let`s build it


----------



## Jungle_surf

ohh my God
I could not imagine when this was really realised...Definitely the world eyes would baffled saw this building


----------



## the sock

this height would be mindblowing , i cant wait.


----------



## AmericanSkyscraper22

if they do build this, i pray they change the render


----------



## Riyadhi

*Emaar says not in tallest tower deal with Saudis*

DUBAI, June 14 (Reuters) - Dubai developer Emaar Properties (EMAR.DU) denied on Sunday that it was in a deal with Saudi Arabia's Kingdom Holding 4280.SE to supervise and develop a large project that will feature the world's tallest tower.

Emaar shares surged 7.18 percent a day after Kingdom Holding Co said it had appointed the Dubai-based developer for the project, with a total investment of at least 100 billion riyals ($26.7 billion).

"Emaar ... will not invest in any projects of this sort," it said in a statement emailed to Reuters.

Emaar said it has signed a deal with a firm it identified in the Arabic-language statement as Jeddah Economic Company, adding that according to the agreement it "would only offer management services for a real estate project against a fee".

An Emaar spokeswoman did not have an immediate comment.

Kingdom Holding, owned by billionaire Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, said on Saturday in an emailed statement that Emaar would be in charge of developing and supervising the construction of the Kingdom Tower.

Emaar is currently constructing the world's tallest tower, Burj Dubai, in the emirate -- a regional trade and tourism hub.


----------



## jh1

^
^
this is the official statement by KH : Kingdom Holding Chooses EMAAR as Developer of Kingdom City & Kingdom Tower Jeddah
(13/6/2009)


----------



## spectre000

Riyadhi said:


> *Emaar says not in tallest tower deal with Saudis*


Maybe someone jumped the gun. I do find it stange that a Dubai company currently building the world's tallest building, would build a new one for a neighboring country. This may take a few days or weeks to play out.


----------



## Rody69

The whole thing is clear!!
Emaar said " they are *managing and doing services against fees*" 
and they said: "Emaar ... will not *invest *in any projects of this sort," 
and kingdom Holding said " Emaar is the *developer *for kingdom city and tower" (notice they didn't say partner or investor)

so Emaar basically saying " Emaar is not an *investor *in this project, it's managing and offering services against paid fees". (in two words *a paid job* )

and I think they made this statement to avoid the "clamour" caused by some questions.
for example this one  (sorry malec :devil: )



malec said:


> Emaar?
> Haven't they put on hold, or almost put on hold pretty much all their projects?


so they "might" don't need anyone (specially the customers from any delayed project) to think they stopped some of their "own" project to invest in other project in a different country.it's butter to show that you have been offered a paid job (specially at the current financial situation).
that's my opinion and it could be wrong


----------



## 3tmk

seems some intraregional politics are in effect? The Burj Dubai has a reputation to uphold, its companies too. But that's besides the point.

The fact is, if they do manage to build this thing, and I still can't believe it, then they'll have to create some sort of monument to the engineers, designers and construction workers, because this looks to be even crazier than the Burj Dubai.


----------



## malec

Rody69 said:


> The whole thing is clear!!
> Emaar said " they are *managing and doing services against fees*"
> and they said: "Emaar ... will not *invest *in any projects of this sort,"
> and kingdom Holding said " Emaar is the *developer *for kingdom city and tower" (notice they didn't say partner or investor)
> 
> so Emaar basically saying " Emaar is not an *investor *in this project, it's managing and offering services against paid fees". (in two words *a paid job* )
> 
> and I think they made this statement to avoid the "clamour" caused by some questions.
> for example this one  (sorry malec :devil: )
> 
> 
> 
> so they "might" don't need anyone (specially the customers from any delayed project) to think they stopped some of their "own" project to invest in other project in a different country.it's butter to show that you have been offered a paid job (specially at the current financial situation).
> that's my opinion and it could be wrong


I think you're right


----------



## Soroban

^^ Yes!!!!!

Reuters was wrong and issued a correction

*UPDATE 2-Emaar says not investing in Kingdom project
Sun Jun 14, 2009 2:20pm EDT*
(Adds additional details)

DUBAI, June 14 (Reuters) - Dubai developer Emaar Properties EMAR.DU denied on Sunday that it was *investing* in a development by Saudi Arabia's Kingdom Holding 4280.SE that will feature what would be the world's tallest tower.

Emaar shares surged 7.18 percent a day after Kingdom Holding Co said it had appointed the Dubai-based company for the project, with a total investment of at least 100 billion riyals ($26.7 billion).

"Emaar ... will not invest in any projects of this sort," it said in a statement emailed to Reuters.

Emaar said it has signed a deal with a business it identified in the Arabic-language statement as Jeddah Economic Company, adding that according to the agreement, it "would only offer management services for a real estate project against a fee."

An Emaar spokeswoman did not have an immediate comment.

Kingdom Holding, owned by billionaire Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, said on Saturday in an emailed statement that Emaar would be in charge of developing and supervising the construction of the Kingdom Tower.

Emaar is currently constructing the world's tallest tower, Burj Dubai, in the emirate -- a regional trade and tourism hub.

Prince Alwaleed, chairman of Kingdom Holding has signed the deal on behalf of *Jeddah Economic Company *with Emaar Chairman Mohamed Alabbar, Kingdom said in its statement on Saturday.

Saudi Arabia, the largest Arab economy, launched the two large projects in the Red Sea port city of Jeddah in October. They include the construction of a tower that will be more than 1,000 metres (yards) high.

The kingdom needs 1 million houses by 2014 to meet the needs of its growing population, and the shortages in residential, commercial, retail and hospitably property in Riyadh, Jeddah, Mecca, Medina and the Eastern Province, HSBC said in a report earlier this month. [ID:nL7654994] (Reporting by Inal Ersan and John Irish, Editing by Maureen Bavdek) 

FROM: http://www.reuters.com/article/rbssFinancialServicesAndRealEstateNews/idUSLE10500520090614


----------



## spectre000

^^ Oh man, watch for Emaar's stock to dive tomorrow.


----------



## Imre

*Emaar denies Kingdom Holding deal to develop world's tallest tower *

By Sunita Menon, Staff Reporter 
Published: June 15, 2009, 08:02

Dubai: Emaar Properties on Monday issued a denial that it had made any deal with Saudi Arabia's Kingdom Holding Company on developing the world's tallest tower with a total investment of at least 100 billion riyals ($26.7 billion). 

Kingdom Holding, owned by billionaire Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, said on Saturday in an emailed statement that Emaar would be in charge of developing and supervising the construction of the Kingdom Tower. 

The news saw a surge in Emaar’s shares rise up to to 7.8 per cent. 

In a statement issued to Reuters, the Dubai based properties said that it will not invest in any projects of this sort. 

Emaar is currently constructing the world's tallest tower, Burj Dubai, in the emirate - a regional trade and tourism hub. 

http://www.gulfnews.com/business/Real_Estate_Property/10322927.html


----------



## Sardamov

dl


----------



## helghast

^^ there talking about the tower itself. Emaar probably got the deal for the development around the tower


----------



## BinDubai

there is very slight chance for this tower to become a reality how ever the deal regarding managing and providing services is true. the tower was just a media speculation. 

from a personal point of view i don't that this tower will ever get built because of the impossible return on investment in the saudi market specially in a huge investment like this.

the kingdom is not a business/trade nor a tourism hub.


----------



## Rody69

BinDubai said:


> there is very slight chance for this tower to become a reality how ever the deal regarding managing and providing services is true. the tower was just a media speculation.
> 
> from a personal point of view i don't that this tower will ever get built because of the impossible return on investment in the saudi market specially in a huge investment like this.
> 
> the kingdom is not a business/trade nor a tourism hub.


I'm not going to argue with you,because it looks that you don't know any thing farther than you back yard 
you were talking about "the impossible return on investment in the Saudi market specially in a huge investment like this"
I don't know how did you get this, but maybe because you think that the whole world is working on the Dubai example.
Saudi needs 1.2 million unit by 2014, Jeddah needs 405,000 units by 2014, with a "slightly" difference in the Saudi market.
the need here is LOCALLY, we are not building what ever you think just for "foreigners" to come and use it as a "vacation house", actually when you know that Jeddah's population is 4.8 million (2008) (Is it almost the U.A.E population??) and 60% of that population is under the age of 30 (2008) you'll understand the differences between the Saudi market and what ever example in your head.


----------



## top speed

BinDubai said:


> there is very slight chance for this tower to become a reality how ever the deal regarding managing and providing services is true. the tower was just a media speculation.
> 
> from a personal point of view i don't that this tower will ever get built because of the impossible return on investment in the saudi market specially in a huge investment like this.
> 
> the kingdom is not a business/trade nor a tourism hub.


:bash::bash::bash:

I'm sure I will be building the city of the Kingdom and Kingdom Tower before the end of the year and knew the market and the Saudi economy strong, the strongest Arab and enjoy the support of the government and the city of Jeddah, arriving on the development of large projects of all types of infrastructure and the towers and the subway and the development of the Corniche،What is the relationship between tourism tower 
!! The development of strong demand and successful investment in Saudi Arabia, as well as some Saudi investors in Dubai will go to Saudi Arabia because of the economic weight and safety in Saudi Arabia, and he knows all of the Controlling 
On the economy of Dubai and probably will collapse without the support of the government in the global crisis


----------



## giovani kun

^^ let's not fight and wait for some official news from both sides to clarify all the details


----------



## Riyadhi

BinDubai said:


> there is very slight chance for this tower to become a reality how ever the deal regarding managing and providing services is true. the tower was just a media speculation.
> 
> from a personal point of view i don't that this tower will ever get built because of the impossible return on investment in the saudi market specially in a huge investment like this.
> 
> the kingdom is not a business/trade nor a tourism hub.


Actually that's not true at all...

I just came across this article which talks about the Saudi real estate sector being the *highest *on return of investments in the world,

http://www.alaswaq.net/articles/2009/06/15/24800.html


----------



## Imre

*Esca asks Emaar to come clean *

By Nadia Saleem, Staff Reporter
Published: June 15, 2009, 23:51


Dubai: The Emirates Securities and Commodities Authority (ESCA), the country's stock market regulator, has instructed the Dubai Financial Market (DFM) to demand a full explanation from Emaar Properties on its reported agreement with Kingdom Holding, according to a report by WAM news agency.

On Sunday evening, Emaar denied reports that it would be developing Kingdom Holding's Dh100 billion project. 

This project would encompass the tallest tower in the world and surpass Emaar's own project, Burj Dubai. Kingdom Holding had made an announcement on Saturday night. Emaar, however, did say that it would be providing management services for the project. 

The ESCA has asked for more details of the agreement. These details include the type of agreement, its value and its anticipated impact on Emaar's revenues. 

In a statement issued yesterday, the regulator stressed that all listed companies were obliged to disclose any information about their status and activities.

Emaar's stock yesterday closed 5.74 per cent lower at Dh3.94 after surging 7.18 per cent to Dh4.18 on news of the contract in Jeddah. 

"That shows that they were involved in it [project] but later, maybe due to some reasons, it would not have gone through and they just simply denied it at a later stage. "The delay from Emaar's side definitely creates some doubts," a market analyst told Gulf News.

Emaar declined to further explain the statement to Gulf News when reached for comment. "They should have acted sooner. It was a question on our minds. It gave a negative sentiment for traders," said a DFM trader who requested anonymity. 

Meanwhile, Haissam Arabi, CEO of Gulf Mena Alternative Investments, commended Emaar for releasing the information. "For them [Emaar] to come out [with a statement], actually shows good governance that they've reacted to it so that people are not misled," Arabi said. 

However, he said that it was not in Emmar's best interests for its stock to take a beating as it did yesterday. The UAE and Saudi government officials held talks in Riyadh yesterday to diffuse a situation on the border where a massive pile up of trucks created 25 kilometre trail in what has been referred to as a mere customs issue, days after the UAE withdrew from the GCC Monetary Union.

http://www.gulfnews.com/business/Markets/10323235.html


----------



## Rody69

Rody69 said:


> ^^^
> 
> The whole thing is clear!!
> Emaar said " they are *managing and doing services against fees*"
> and they said: "Emaar ... will not *invest *in any projects of this sort,"
> and kingdom Holding said " Emaar is the *developer *for kingdom city and tower" (notice they didn't say partner or investor)
> 
> so Emaar basically saying " Emaar is not an *investor *in this project, it's managing and offering services against paid fees". (in two words *a paid job* )
> 
> and I think they made this statement to avoid the "clamour" caused by some questions.
> for example this one  (sorry malec :devil: )
> 
> 
> 
> so they "might" don't need anyone (specially the customers from any delayed project) to think they stopped some of their "own" project to invest in other project in a different country.it's butter to show that you have been offered a paid job (specially at the current financial situation).
> that's my opinion and it could be wrong


I think I was nearly right 

*Emaar replies to ESCA's clarifications (on Al-Arabiya tv) *
the video by zawya






it's funny they used (exactly) my analysis word by word!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Soroban

Emaar explains its position on agreement with Jeddah Economic Company 
2009-06-16 20:54:51
WAM Dubai, 16th June 2009 (WAM) -- Emaar Properties today sent a letter to the Dubai Financial Market clarifying its position on its agreement with Jeddah Economic Company.

The clarification signed by its Chairman Mohammed Alabbar says : ''We refer to your letter dated 15 June 2009 in respect of the aforementioned agreement.

Emaar has entered into an agreement with Kingdom Holding Company (KHC), acting on behalf of the Jeddah Economic Company (the Company) for the development management of a large real estate project in Jeddah, currently planned to include a *one kilometre Kingdom Tower (the Tower). *The agreement only stipulates providing Emaar resources for the management of the development process relating to the Project and there is no requirement for Emaar to invest in this project.

The consideration received by Emaar is dependent on the resource cost incurred by Emaar and to the total development value for the Tower. Emaar is also entitled to an incentive fees if the project returns are above a specified threshold. As the project is currently at the feasibility and master plan review stage, the level of income currently cannot be envisaged. Such income level will be dependent on the development strategy utilised by the Company in respect of the planned development. We shall provide such information subsequent to finalisation of such strategy by the Company.

The agreement currently signed by Emaar is conditional upon a number of other additional agreements to be finalized between Emaar and the Company. In view of all the required agreements not having been finalised as yet, no announcement was made by Emaar in respect of this agreement. However, KHC announced the transaction on 13th June 2009 *without informing Emaar.* :nuts::nuts::nuts:

We endeavour to comply with all regulatory requirements for a listed entity and therefore would have announced the details subsequent to finalisation of all agreements and terms of the agreements.'' WAM/TF 

From: http://www.wam.ae/servlet/Satellite..._E_Layout&parent=Query&parentid=1135099399852

WOW :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## giovani kun

it looks like it will take some years to have all this sort out ..until they reach a proper and feasible design


----------



## top speed

المملكة القابضة ستضخ 400 مليون دولار في العام الأول
الميمان لـ"العربية" : مدة مشروعي مدينة وبرج المملكة 10 سنوات




دبي – الأسواق.نت 

قال العضو التنفيذي للتطوير والإستثمارات الإقليمية في شركة المملكة القابضة طلال الميمان إن شركة "إعمار" ليست مطورا في مشروعي مدينة المملكة وبرج المملكة في جدة إنما توفر خدمات إدارة تطوير المشروع .

وأوضح الميمان في تصريح لقناة "العربية" ضمن برنامج "غداء عمل" اليوم الأربعاء 17-6-2009، إن الشركة وقعت عقد خدمات مع "إعمار" تقوم بموجبه الأخيرة بالإشراف والتنسيق على سلسلة الخدمات التطويرية كاملة ، وقامت بمنحها هذا العقد بناءا على خبراتها وإدارتها مشروعا مماثلا في دبي.

ولفت إلى أن "إعمار" ستقوم بالإستشارات الفنية والتسويق وتقديم المشورة المتعلقة بالبنية التحتية وإدارة المشروع.

وأضاف أن الإستثمار الكلي في المشروع سيكون 100 مليار ريال، وستكون مدته 10 سنوات، على أن تقوم المملكة القابضة بضخ 1.5 مليار ريال (400 مليون دولار) خلال العام الأول من المشروع.

وأشار إلى أن المملكة القابضة تمتلك 40% من شركة جدة الاقتصادية التي تمتلك كامل المشروع، وهناك شريكان هما سمو البخش يمتلك 40% وعبد الرحمن الشربتلي الذي يمتلك 20%. 

وأوضح أن "إعمار" ليست مستثمرة في مشروعي مدينة المملكة وبرج المملكة ، مؤكدا أن البيان الذي نشر على موقع السوق السعودي بهذا الخصوص كان يجب أن يكون اكثر وضوحا.

وردا على سؤال لـ"العربية" حول إرتفاع أسعار الأراضي المجاورة لمشروع مدينة المملكة بعد صدور الخبر على موقع البورصة، نفى الميمان هذه الإشاعات، مؤكدا انه لو تم ذلك لقامت الشركة ببيع الأراضي. 

ولفت إلى أن المشروع يعد من أرقى المشاريع في العالم ويوفر كافة الخدمات الطبية والسياحية والتعليمية لقاطنيه في المستقبل، كما أنه سيقوم بربط البحر الأحمر بشرم أبحر ما يؤدي إلى التخلص من المشكلة البيئية التي تواجهها المنطقة. 

وعن صيغ الإستثمارات في المشروع، قال الميمان إنه عند إكتمال المشروع ستبلغ التكلفة الإجمالية 100 مليار ريال. وأضاف أن الحصول على التمويل سيتم من خلال عدة قنوات منها: إجتذاب رؤوس أموال جديدة وتمويلات المقاولين والإقتراض عبر طريقين : الاقتراض التقليدي أو إصدار الصكوك وهو خيار تدرسه اللجان المالية في الشركة ، هذا إلى جانب المبيعات المسبقة التي ننتظر الإنتهاء من قانون الرهن العقاري للبت فيها.

Google translation


Kingdom Holding, will pump 400 million dollars in the first year 
Almiman of the "Arab": a period of two cities and Kingdom Tower 10 years 




Dubai - the market. Net 

Executive member for development and regional investment in Talal's Kingdom Holding Company Almiman "reconstruction" is not developed in the draft tower and the city of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia in Jeddah, but it provides management services to develop the project. 

The Almiman in a statement to the channel, "Arabic" in the "working lunch" on Wednesday, 17-6-2009, the Company signed a service contract with the "reconstruction" whereby the latter to supervise and coordinate a series of developmental services in full, and the granting of this contract based on their experience and management a similar project in Dubai. 

He pointed out that the "reconstruction" will be consulting, marketing and technical advice on infrastructure and project management. 

He added that total investment in the project would be 100 billion Saudi riyals, and the duration will be 10 years, the Kingdom Holding to pump 1.5 billion riyals (400 million dollars) during the first year of the project. 

He pointed out that the Kingdom Holding Company owns 40% of the Jeddah Economic Corporation, which owns the entire project, and there are partners Albkhc HH owns 40% and the Abdel Rahman Sharbatly, who owns 20%. 

He pointed out that the "reconstruction" is not invested in the draft tower and the city of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, stressing that the statement posted on the Saudi market in this regard should have been more pronounced. 

In response to a question of "Arab" on the high prices of land adjacent to the project after the Saudi city of Khobar on the Stock Exchange, Almiman denied these rumors, saying that if he were to sell the company land. 

He pointed out that the project is one of the finest projects in the world and provide all medical services, tourism and education to the residents in the future, and it will link the Red Sea in Sharm El-sailing which would lead to the elimination of the environmental problems facing the region. 

Formulas and invest in the project, said Almiman that upon completion of the project cost would total 100 billion riyals. He added that access to funding will be through several channels, including: attracting new capital and borrowing funds and contractors in two ways: the traditional borrowing or the issuance of instruments, an option being studied by the financial company, as well as advance sales, which are waiting for completion of the mortgage law for decision

http://www.alaswaq.net/articles/2009/06/17/24849.html


----------



## buildmilehightower

for what reason has Kingdom Tower rating gone from 4 stars down to 3?


----------



## ZZ-II

does that really matter for you?


----------



## helghast

Emaar selected for 1 km high Saudi tower
http://www.khl.com/magazines/intern...152/Emaar-selected-for-1-km-high-Saudi-tower/


----------



## spectre000

helghast said:


> Emaar selected for 1 km high Saudi tower
> http://www.khl.com/magazines/intern...152/Emaar-selected-for-1-km-high-Saudi-tower/


Thanks for the non-news. Next time look at the previous posts and you will see this "announcement" is not true. :bash:


----------



## helghast

^^ yeah sorry, i noticed it after i posted it


----------



## krkseg1ops

Apologies accepted Admiral Ozzell :evil:


----------



## buildmilehightower

ZZ-II said:


> does that really matter for you?


very much does...


----------



## binhai

^^you must not have many important things to do in your life...

great tower, I'm really impressed that this is actually going to be built, its an amazing design, really signifies the true rise of the Middle East as an economic powerhouse.


----------



## ro-nin

jh1 said:


>


The guy in white came out from my dreams...:drool:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Une société belge pour construire la plus haute tour du monde?*

Le groupe belge de construction Besix a l'intention de briguer le contrat pour la gestion et la construction de la Kingdom Tower en Arabie Saoudite. Si ce gratte-ciel voit effectivement le jour, il s'agira du premier bâtiment de 1.000 mètres de haut au monde. C'est ce qu'écrit De Tijd lundi.

Les plans des Saoudiens sont impressionnants. Ce méga-projet de la Jeddah Kingdom City et de la Kingdom Tower ambitionne de créer 23 millions de mètres carré de commerces, bureaux et habitations, sur un terrain de 530 hectares, tout près de l'aéroport international de Jeddah. Son prix est estimé à 26,6 milliards de dollars. La pièce maîtresse du projet, ce sont les tours de 1.000 mètres de haut, un gratte-ciel en forme d'aiguille.

Besix est l'un des rares groupes de construction actifs sans interruption depuis les années 60 au Moyen-Orient et y jouissant d'une réputation irréprochable. Le groupe belge (détenu à 50% par le groupe égyptien Orascom Construction) peut également présenter les meilleures références: en décembre sera inauguré à Dubaï le Burj Dubaï, le plus haut bâtiment au monde avec ses 818 mètres. (belga) 

06/07/09 08h20

link: http://www.7sur7.be/7s7/fr/1536/Eco.../2009/07/06/Besix-vise-la-Kingdom-Tower.dhtml


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Scary


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Google translation
The Belgian construction group Besix's intention to seek the contract for the management and construction of the Kingdom Tower in Saudi Arabia. If this skyscraper was indeed the day, it will be the first building of 1,000 meters high in the world. This is what De Tijd (Financial newspaper) says on Monday. 

Saudi plans are impressive. This mega-project of the Jeddah Kingdom of the City and Kingdom Tower aims to create 23 million square meters of shops, offices and homes, on land of 530 hectares, near the international airport of Jeddah. Its price is estimated at $ 26.6 billion. The centerpiece of the project, the towers 1000 meters high, a skyscraper-shaped needle. 

Besix is one of the few construction groups active without interruption for 60 years in the Middle East and enjoys a good reputation. The Belgian group (50% owned by the Egyptian group Orascom Construction) may also present the best references in December will be inaugurated in Dubai the Burj Dubai, the tallest building in the world with its 818 meters. (belga)


----------



## buildmilehightower

^^ is it saying that and hiding the word (at least) 1000m? or that it will be 1000m exact? Obviously I think its at least 1000m.


----------



## SirAdrian

It says 1000m, if you're referring to the Belgian article. Not _at least_.


----------



## aceflamingo23

thats a cool tower


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Saudi guy said:


> Finally works has began removing debris and flattening the ground!!!:banana:
> you can see at the south obhur the dust floating above the creek!
> *8/8/2009*
> Full Size


Preparation works are underway.


----------



## Kazurro

Are they cleaning the land? So, it's confirmed it will be built? I've suposed there were not any contractor yet for the tower...


----------



## ZZ-II

no_gods said:


> I'm living near a mountain, which is 1600 meters high. It's pretty difficult to realize that this tower will be as tall as this mountain.


this tower won't be 1600m tall. probably "only" arround 1000m.


----------



## krkseg1ops

^^ did you mean habitable floors up to 1000m? :cheers:


----------



## patrykus

ZZ-II said:


> this tower won't be 1600m tall. probably "only" arround 1000m.


only if you mean that 1200 or 1300 is "arround" 1000


----------



## ZZ-II

krkseg1ops said:


> ^^ did you mean habitable floors up to 1000m? :cheers:


would be nice but i don't count on it


----------



## WiGgLz01

what a beautiful design! and they are actually serious about it! i really cant wait to see this one completed.

so what is the possibility that it will be made to surpas 1 mile?


----------



## iSORROW

these r the tallest proposed building


----------



## WiGgLz01

whoa that al jabeer tower, is it still a proposal or is it cancelled?


----------



## ZZ-II

it's a vision...and won't be build.


----------



## iSORROW

only the first 1 was approved which may get built around 2016 to 2020


----------



## Coinpeace

wow this building got approved? thats pritty big!


----------



## WiGgLz01

ZZ-II said:


> it's a vision...and won't be build.


hno:
oh well


----------



## iSORROW

WiGgLz01 said:


> hno:
> oh well


trust me, that alone would cost as a much as the city of silk, let alone the poor fireman who has to egstingush the fire on the top floor.


----------



## Coinpeace

isnt that 2nd one the mile high tower from chicago?


----------



## WiGgLz01

so is this going to have an observation deck?


----------



## antovador

Coinpeace said:


> isnt that 2nd one the mile high tower from chicago?


Yes it is. I think in a few decades it could be buildable.


----------



## ZZ-II

a mile high tower is buildable already today....it's only a matter of Time ....and of course a matter of money .


----------



## WiGgLz01

ZZ-II said:


> a mile high tower is buildable already today....it's only a matter of Time ....and of course a matter of money .


well hopefully they will build it in a very appropriate place in the world. and have a very good design because it would be a huge milestone to reach a mile tall.


----------



## Parisian Girl

I wonder how long to build this??


----------



## helghast

well considering the burj dubai started work in 2003 ( ground work's) and will be completed sometime in 2010. so i'd say the Kingdom tower would take at least 9 years give or take a few. but you also have considered delays, which most likely will happen


----------



## Parisian Girl

Yep, I agree, we're looking at a decade here at the very least no doubt. 

One thing is for sure, Burj Dubai will have a long reign at the top no-matter what comes along over the next few years..:cheers:


----------



## Avian001

IF this tower actually rises to 1600 meters, it begins to push the practical heights of buildings!

_First:_ Airplanes flying higher than 10,000 feet (just twice the height of the Jeddah Kingdom Tower) require _pressurized cabins_. And while that's not really necessary for human breathability - since you can stand on a mountain that high without oxygen masks - it will be a practical barrier to buildings that high.

It's mostly because people will likely be making multiple daily trips from the top to the base of the tower. Long term effects of multiple rapid pressure changes over a period of months or years have never been studied. It may not be a hazard but we don't know yet. It might be that the tops of buildings that high will have to be pressurized at great expense.

_Second:_ A tower the height of Jeddah Kingdom might be built as a challenge to our technology. But if more than one or two of these size towers are built, companies will rapidly examine the bottom line. And I suspect that it will never be economically practical to build anything like it again, especially in cities where land is cheap.

The only economic justification for buildings that high is that land costs are also colossally high. And this just isn't the case in Dubai or Jeddah.


----------



## ibib

^^^^Lands are extremely expensive in Riyadh, Jeddah, Makkah and Dubai. Saudi Arabia needs to build more than 5 million housing units before 2020 to accommodate the high-growing population. It is estimated that the population of 28 million will reach 80 million by 2020. I know it sounds crazy, but it is true.:nuts:


----------



## MarioGutiérrez

These Middle east rich people don't know where to spend their money. I hope they continue spending it on buildings and crazy (but not impossible) projects.


----------



## ibib

MarioGutiérrez said:


> These Middle east rich people don't know where to spend their money. I hope they continue spending it on buildings and crazy (but not impossible) projects.


^^^^:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## jh1

*could this be the one ?*



jh1 said:


>





Riyadh Sun said:


> SOM's new tower in mystery location
> The tower integrates programmatic and building systems into a structure of proven technology which uses familiar structural concepts in a new way. The radial geometry of the plan and elongated conical form have a powerful singularity and represent a crystalline geometric order containing 290,000 m2 of primarily residential program area. This vertical community is supplemented by limited amounts of office, hotel, service apartment and ancillary amenity areas including retail, a school, prayer area, and post office.
> 
> The form is the result of an iterative series of analytical structural exercises to optimise the tower for strength and wind performance. A single tapering conical concrete wall spreads outwards towards the perimeter, which in turn supports cantilevered floors containing the program. Intermittent, multi-story high setbacks occur at amenity floors to facilitate wind disruption, which in combination with the tessellated shape, reduces vortex shedding.
> 
> The hollow core exploits the natural stack effect to benefit the project. Like traditional wind towers, the spire captures natural forces generated by temperature differentials between the interior and exterior, and between high and low. Depending on the outside temperatures, a positive stack effect (drawing air in for top exhaust), or reverse stack effect (top draw for low exhaust), or double stack effect (drawing air at the midpoint to exhaust at the top and bottom) would provide cooler air to naturally ventilate the building. In addition to the benefits of natural ventilation, air velocities produced by the stack effect would drive wind turbines to generate energy for the building.
> 
> Other sustainable design features include high level wind turbines and solar collection arrays at the uppermost 200m for energy generation, no dedicated air-conditioning of internal atria, water recovery and conservation, heat recovery, tempered transitional spaces, a building form that minimises solar exposure, high performance facades, and efficient exterior shading.
> 
> 
> :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


what do you think ?


----------



## jh1

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=12653


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Yes... i think thats the tower :banana: :banana: :banana:.

I'm sure of it! Well 1001m is dramaticly lower than first visioned. So...
this tower will be beaten by the Nakheel Tower that will at least +1200m.


----------



## Blue Flame

I'm not complaining about 1001 meters in a nice design. That sounds pretty tasty to me!


----------



## patrykus

^^ Yes it has some vary interesting concepts, but its laughable that they have said 1000+ and came out with 1001m  And also the design is quite clever because its always easer to build tower that is almost empty inside :lol: but i like it anyway, standing inside that huge atrium would be insane... i hope that news is true and it will go in jeddah :cheers:


----------



## no_gods

That's insane


----------



## DennisS

^^ This is looking pretty incredible! SOM is just the company for such a building


----------



## steve1young

I have to admit that I wasn't very interested in this building because from the outside it seemed rather uninspired, but now that I've gotten to learn more about the inside (thank you, JH1!), I'm a HUGE fan! Remarkable design!!


----------



## Tom in Chicago

nice find


----------



## AvanGard

Buyckske Ruben said:


> Yes... i think thats the tower :banana: :banana: :banana:.
> 
> I'm sure of it! Well 1001m is dramaticly lower than first visioned. So...
> this tower will be beaten by the Nakheel Tower that will at least +1200m.


I am not so sure. This one looks nothing like the one initially presented. Its similar as far as shape goes. Both are cone looking. But the base and interior structure is completely different. The likelihood is that this SOM project is an entirely different tower.

Oh and the location of Kingdom Tower is no mystery.






I guess it could be an updated version but I still think its a new tower.


----------



## Man_in_the_mirror

mg:I feel myself smaller and smaller every day.That building is damn huge!:master:


----------



## DennisS

^^ A central core consisting of at least 17 elevators etc. and about 570 meters high, starting from 212,9 meters is resting on one floorplate without any support... That will be one hell of a structural problem! 

Come on, build it!!


----------



## The Engineer

Good plan such a big atrium. Think about the CCTV tower in Beijing when fire broke out. It acts as an enormous shimney.


----------



## ibib

:banana:It looks great, but I'd rather wait to see the whole three designs they were talking about. The 1001m on the other hand is really funny:lol:
^^I like the light reflection technique shown here, it's very impressive.^^


----------



## RandomNameTag

1001 meters? Now THAT seems much more realistic than the 1600 + I've been hearing earlier. Its height difference relative to the Burj Dubai would be about the same height difference that the Burj Dubai is to the Shanghai Tower.


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

1,000 metres seemed really high, until I realised it is as high as this mountain (above the lake)!








(from travelblog.org)
which is here

the renders on the last page look interesting with the mirrors and large atrium. should be interesting if it gets built.
btw what does 'OTB' mean?


----------



## SA BOY

multiplex and probably the best builder of high rise in the world. Dubai, asia, London, Oz and now they have been bought by Brookfiled look for them to hit US market big time .mate get out of retirement ville melbourne and look at what multis have done and where they have done it. 
In Dubai they are the kings of fast jack up construction


----------



## OEincorparated

Crazy tall!


----------



## iownyou

is this thing going to happen or what?


----------



## mr impossible

iownyou said:


> is this thing going to happen or what?


 If hell freezes over 100 times, it will have a 4% chance.


----------



## Fizmo1337

Good odds, I'm looking forward to see it rising!!


----------



## iownyou

mr impossible said:


> If hell freezes over 100 times, it will have a 4% chance.


haha so that means yes?
when will ground breaking start?


----------



## GulfArabia

*Builder of tallest tower aims higher still*

*"The builders of the Burj Khalifa are already lining up to secure multibillion-dollar contracts on the planned 1.1km Kingdom Tower in Saudi Arabia, the most likely successor to the title of tallest tower in the world."

Let the race Begin !*

http://www.thenational.ae/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100104/BUSINESS/701049910/1042

:banana:


----------



## adry_betis

..........pfffffff... what's gonna be next??


----------



## DinoVabec

adry_betis said:


> ..........pfffffff... what's gonna be next??


Bridge to the Moon...


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Besix the Belguim firm that helpt to build the Burj Khalifa (Burj Dubai) is in the running to build the next level of vertical city's !!!

http://www.tijd.be/nieuws/ondernemingen_diensten/Besix_mikt_op_Kingdom_Tower_.8205055-431.art


----------



## dark_shadow1

adry_betis said:


> ..........pfffffff... what's gonna be next??


This?


----------



## ooh

SA BOY said:


> multiplex and probably the best builder of high rise in the world. Dubai, asia, London, Oz and now they have been bought by Brookfiled look for them to hit US market big time .mate get out of retirement ville melbourne and look at what multis have done and where they have done it.
> In Dubai they are the kings of fast jack up construction


I don't question Multiplex's influence around the world, nor their ability as a global operation to build such a monster.

My point is that it was Multiplex AUSTRALIA that was mentioned, and yes, Multiplex AUSTRALIA have predominently experience building retirement villages and low-level (sub 200m) high rise.

Get off your soap boxes and actually read what I was saying before making remarks. If it was posted that Multiplex were bidding fair enough, but it was specific to thew Australian branch, who have little to no experience as an individual sector is building anything or this magnitude.

And Melbourne is far from retirement ville thanks chap - highest residential floor in the world, with another 2 highrise / supertalls currently under planning stages. Not quite New York/Dubai/Hong Kong, but not retirement ville either.


----------



## nxthenx

MEED:

A joint venture of the local El-Seif Engineering & Contracting and Belgium’s Six Construct has now joined the three other contracting groups that were shortlisted in September by the project’s client, Saudi investment firm Kingdom Holding.A joint venture of the local El-Seif Engineering & Contracting and Belgium’s Six Construct has now joined the three other contracting groups that were shortlisted in September by the project’s client, Saudi investment firm Kingdom Holding.


----------



## Ønland

dark_shadow1 said:


> This?


It will look like this ??


----------



## AltinD

^^ No, that's a totally different visionary thing


----------



## Desparye

I don't like it. A mile is visionary, but doesn't really seem practical. What can you even do with a mile high tower? :l


----------



## spectre000

Desparye said:


> I don't like it. A mile is visionary, but doesn't really seem practical. What can you even do with a mile high tower? :l


A taller tower means more office space, hotel rooms, apartments, condominiums, etc. Might not be practical. Certainly a dozen 100m towers could do the work of one Kingdom Tower, but that wouldn't be very fun.


----------



## AvanGard

spectre000 said:


> A taller tower means more office space, hotel rooms, apartments, condominiums, etc. Might not be practical. Certainly a dozen 100m towers could do the work of one Kingdom Tower, but that wouldn't be very fun.


Although large scale vertical development is expensive in the long run is more sustainable than having tenths or hundreds of small high-rises. Utilities are more effectively managed and land around such supertalls can be used in more creative and useful ways.
The funny thing is that if we create entirely vertical cities with skyscrapers from +400m we could probably reclaim 50% or more of the currently occupied land.


----------



## WiGgLz01

They need to revert back to the second design, this new one is terrible hno:

Other than that, I hope they make a kilo-tall soon


----------



## ibib

The Middle East's Tall Towers; where are they now?

Over the past decade a number of high-rise towers have been announced across the GCC, with each slated to become focal points or record breakers in their respective countries. With the official launch of the world's tallest tower, the 800+ metre Burj Dubai, AMEinfo.com takes a look at some of the other announced landmark towers and sees how far these have progressed. 


*The Kingdom Tower, Saudi Arabia

Nakheel Tower, Dubai

The Doha Convention Centre and Tower, Qatar

The Burj Mubarak al-Kabir, Kuwait

The Pentominium, Dubai*


*Nakheel Tower, Dubai*

Nakheel Tower, previously called Al Burj, was a project that was showcased by master-developer Nakheel. Design plans supposedly showed the tower to be more than 1km tall, at 1,050 metres, which would be higher than the Burj Dubai, built by rival Emaar. The tower was first planned to be the centrepiece of the Palm Jumeirah in 2003, but its proposed location was moved several times, ultimately to a plot near Jumeirah Lake Towers. However, the project was put on hold in January 2009 due to financial problems and according to some reports was subsequently cancelled in December 2009 in the wake of the Dubai World debt standstill. 

_Status: On hold_

*Burj Mubarak al-Kabir, Kuwait*

Part of the Madinat al-Hareer 'City of Silk' project in Kuwait, the Burj Mubarak al-Kabir skyscraper is planned to top out at 3,284 feet, or 1,001 metres, in order to reflect the Arabian fairy tale One Thousand and One Arabian Nights. The building will include seven vertically-stacked 30-storey 'neighbourhoods', including apartments, offices, and hotels. Linking the neighbourhoods will be several four-storey 'town squares'. Work on the tower has progressed slowly. It was originally slated to be completed in 2016.

_Status: In development_


*Doha Convention Centre and Tower, Qatar*

The Doha Convention Centre and Tower is a 105-storey, 500m glass tower designed to be built on the Corniche by Qatari Diar Real Estate Investment and Development Company. The mixed-use tower, which will reach 105 storeys, will be home to a hotel with 300 guest rooms, 80 serviced apartments, and 300 residential apartments. The Convention Centre, adjacent to the tower, will provide 100,000 square metres of convention space. 

_Status: On hold_

*Kingdom Tower, Saudi Arabia*

The Kingdom Tower is a skyscraper to be built in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia which was initially proposed to reach a height of one mile (1,600m). However its final design was believed to be closer to 1,400m. The tower, which was being developed by Prince Al-Waleed bin Talal's Kingdom Holding Company, was expected to involve an investment of up to $10bn. Three architects have been shortlisted to prepare the concept design for its planned 1-kilometre-tall Kingdom Tower. 

_Status: Under tender_

*Pentominium, Dubai*

The Pentominium, a residential building under construction in Dubai Marina, will be the tallest all-residential building in the world upon completion and currently has the highest projected height of any residential building under construction, according to Aedas, the project designers. The 124-storey tower aims to provide the "most luxurious apartments in the world", and its developer, Trident, has secured deals with Rolls Royce, Azimut yachts, Tiffany, Swarovski, and Bang & Olufsen to provide various design elements and amenities.

_Status: In development_ 

Jeff Florian, Senior Reporter
http://www.ameinfo.com/220283.html


----------



## Tom_Green

Let`s hope they will build it, we will get many updates during the construction and they will make it more easy to get visas for KSA. I am 100% sure that i would visit it, when it`s completed.


----------



## WiGgLz01

People can climb mt rainier w/o oxygen and its 14,410ft. After a while your body gets used to it as well, because more red blood cells are created to process the lesser amount of oxygen. Mt Everest climbers have to wait at base camp for two weeks just so the red blood cells can build up.


----------



## evany

WiGgLz01 said:


> People can climb mt rainier w/o oxygen and its 14,410ft. After a while your body gets used to it as well, because more red blood cells are created to process the lesser amount of oxygen. Mt Everest climbers have to wait at base camp for two weeks just so the red blood cells can build up.


in other words that means that is possible to breath in over 1 mile high???in the sky??


----------



## FlyFish

evany said:


> in other words that means that is possible to breath in over 1 mile high???in the sky??


Yes, people have actually climbed Everest without supplimental oxygen. 5,000 ft won't be very noticable for healthy people. You would only find yourself getting out of breath faster under exertion. Once your body became acclimated you wouldn't notice it al all.


----------



## kitayabi

parinacota in chile is at an altitude of 4400 meters, current technology doesn't let us build that high.


----------



## _Mort_

evany said:


> in other words that means that is possible to breath in over 1 mile high???in the sky??


How old are you ? Do you know that your question is pathetic?


----------



## Moby_

doesn anyone know when they plan to start building?


----------



## WiGgLz01

^^march or so? thats when someone said they would start the driving the pillings. we should see the final design any day now.


----------



## runstad matt

WiGgLz01 said:


> Isn't that strange, I just realized that the current worlds tallest and the next worlds tallest (if a kilo tall isn't built this decade) are designed by the same person


@WiGgLz01,

The land entitlement and permitting process is as convuluted in Dubai as it is here in Seattle. You saw what a pain it the a$$ it was getting the light rail parcels, including ROW. IMHO cities like NYC, Tokyo, Shanghai, HK, even LA and San Francisco would be better suited for a 1KM+ supertall, but we'll most likely see one or two built in the middle east first. 

Before the end of this decade we can probably expect to see three 1KM+ built (Kuwait Jeddah, and Dubai), but before 2030 I envision a few dozen around the world. We can also expect to see several more 700m+ in Asia, especially China.


----------



## luci203

runstad matt said:


> IMHO cities like NYC, Tokyo, Shanghai, HK, even LA and San Francisco would be better suited for a 1KM+ supertall.


LA and San Francisco are in a very dangerous earthquake zones, and in New York, a +1Km supertall would only F#&K up the skyline... :shifty:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ Last time I checked when LA and SF had big earthquakes and their towers still standing. 1KM towers will be fine there.


----------



## Mr. Fitz

Yeah but if one came during construction it'd be bad.


----------



## luci203

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ Last time I checked when LA and SF had big earthquakes and their towers still standing. 1KM towers will be fine there.


Right, but you know the cost?

The same tower, in LA or SF is much more expensive than New York or Chicago. :gossip:


----------



## WiGgLz01

runstad matt said:


> @WiGgLz01,
> 
> The land entitlement and permitting process is as convuluted in Dubai as it is here in Seattle. You saw what a pain it the a$$ it was getting the light rail parcels, including ROW. IMHO cities like NYC, Tokyo, Shanghai, HK, even LA and San Francisco would be better suited for a 1KM+ supertall, but we'll most likely see one or two built in the middle east first.
> 
> Before the end of this decade we can probably expect to see three 1KM+ built (Kuwait Jeddah, and Dubai), but before 2030 I envision a few dozen around the world. We can also expect to see several more 700m+ in Asia, especially China.


i see, and also by 2030 cities over here in the US should have a few of them in the 600m range. at least i hope so...


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

luci203 said:


> Right, but you know the cost?
> 
> The same tower, in LA or SF is much more expensive than New York or Chicago. :gossip:


The cost is vary depending on the location, permits, fees, construction, etc.


----------



## RandomNameTag

Didn't someone say that the final design would be shown before the end of January? The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## WiGgLz01

^^ The suspense is killing me!!








i love how childish them two are, mythbusters is probably the best tv show from discovery. dirty jobs is good too

anywho, i am really really psyiced to see the design. and minute it could be released.


----------



## luci203

CrazyAboutCities said:


> The cost is vary depending on the location, permits, fees, construction, etc.


On the "etc." you left out one of the most important factor. Earthquakes. (and taifuns, but is not the case of US). 

Is one thing to build a supertall to resist a 6.5 earthquake in a "calm area" like New York, and other thing to build-it in LA, with a structure to resist a 8.5 earthquaqe. Keep in mind that the higher you go, all earthquake's effects are multiplied. 

On the esthetic side, a +1km high tower, would ruin any NA skyline, so keep them in the gulf area.


----------



## Guitars

:lol:Madness..... Pure madness :banana:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

luci203 said:


> On the "etc." you left out one of the most important factor. Earthquakes. (and taifuns, but is not the case of US).
> 
> Is one thing to build a supertall to resist a 6.5 earthquake in a "calm area" like New York, and other thing to build-it in LA, with a structure to resist a 8.5 earthquaqe. Keep in mind that the higher you go, all earthquake's effects are multiplied.
> 
> On the esthetic side, a +1km high tower, would ruin any NA skyline, so keep them in the gulf area.


For "etc." part, I meant different types of fees/costs to get everything to get build in one cost. The cost is vary depending on location, fees, and labors. Engineering is included that focus on earthquakes or any natural disasters as well. 

Here in Seattle, Space Needle can handle up to 9.1 earthquake which is known as one of world's strongest structures. We are getting off topic here. Let's get back to the topic.


----------



## Moby_

what is the tower design right now?
is this it (from page 2, this thread) ?


----------



## WiGgLz01

^^that was the original


----------



## kitayabi

I hope the new design is better then this


----------



## WiGgLz01

Yeah the first design is better than the one right now, the only good one was the blue spike and that wasn't anything spectacular. I would expect that it would be as good as the burj khalifa, they're both by the same guy..


----------



## kitayabi

WiGgLz01 said:


> Yeah the first design is better than the one right now, the only good one was the blue spike and that wasn't anything spectacular. I would expect that it would be as good as the burj khalifa, they're both by the same guy..


I just gope they get rid off the ugly side towers


----------



## damian89

runstad matt said:


> @WiGgLz01,
> Before the end of this decade we can probably expect to see three 1KM+ built (Kuwait Jeddah, and Dubai), but before 2030 I envision a few dozen around the world. We can also expect to see several more 700m+ in Asia, especially China.


I don't belive that ever will be more than few 1km towers. Why build them if you can have many smaller towers at the same costs.


----------



## WiGgLz01

^^I think that too, people will make a few just to say they did and then after a couple of them it isn't as amazing to do.


----------



## Colkadome

The final design does not look like that...


----------



## malec

What's with the constant posting in this thread when there's no news whatsoever?


----------



## WiGgLz01

Because we are all anticipating news


----------



## Joy Machine

was at a tour of thornton tomasetti in chicago and they said this is moving. but they wouldn't say where it was or give any details. just a quick rendering. thats about all they are releasing....


----------



## Joy Machine

also the rendering they showed did not have the two side buildings. the main tower was nearly the same but had some slight differences


----------



## gohorns

^^ Yeah I don't think later sketches show the side buildings. Those aren't likely to be a part of the tower structure...unless...well we'll see soon I hope.


----------



## Joy Machine

well the difference was...im guessing the rendering was recent. it wasnt a sketch, it looked pretty polished and there were what appeared to be like 4 dividing spaces. it wasnt as solid as what we are seeing from the last image. it looked really good actually.


----------



## gohorns

^^ Hmm...I hope it looked better than the renderings we saw some months back, which was relatively plain. I cannot figure out who did those renderings when they hadn't even picked the firm to design the tower. Would love to see the new renderings though..since you are saying they're good


----------



## Joy Machine

im also wondering if there is a height drop or if they are keeping that super secret. all it said was Kingdom tower 2000+ feet.


----------



## gohorns

^^ Wish you had taken some pics my friend


----------



## WiGgLz01

Darn, "only" 2000ft


----------



## kitayabi

it will be a major let down if it doesn't reach a 1km high


----------



## lotec

kitayabi said:


> it will be a major let down if it doesn't reach a 1km high


yeah exactly. Why even bother if they can only get 800m - 900m </sarcasm>

:|


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

Eagerly awaiting the design and height.
Should be good coming from AS & GG.

Not sure if this was AS's design while he was still at SOM but it most likely was.
I could definately live with something close to this.
1001 would be good but a height increase would be bonus too ... 



:cheers:


----------



## WiGgLz01

This is incredible news that Adrian Smith is going to design the next worlds tallest building xD


----------



## helghast

*Chicago architects, Smith and Gill, selected to design kilometer-high tower, which would be world's tallest building, in Saudi Arabia*

http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune...ign-kilometerhigh-tower-in-saudi-arabia-.html


----------



## Myster E

helghast said:


> http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune...ign-kilometerhigh-tower-in-saudi-arabia-.html


Good news! Off topic but what an absolutely ignorant and arrogant comment from that negative brainwashed idiot. Western women visiting? How about rephrasing that to women of the world. An utter trailer park hillbilly.


----------



## GulfArabia

hope we seen it up soon


----------



## patrykus

^^ I'm actually so impatient that i keep wondering how long it would take to design such a tower for them, half a year? maybe more? Unless they've started some time ago, witch may be the case since we've seen design of SOM witch was one of design competitor.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Kingdom Holding and Emaar select US firm Smith and Gordon Gill.

:nuts: :nuts: :nuts: 

:banana: :banana: :banana:

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

Wednesday, 17 Mar 2010MEED reported that Saudi investment firm Kingdom Holding has selected US based Adrian Smith & Gordon Gill Architecture as the architect and is asking contractors for revised prices for the construction contract for its 1 kilometer high tower on the outskirts of Jeddah.

Smith & Gill has been selected after Kingdom shortlisted the US based firm and the Chicago office of Skidmore, Owings & Merrill for the role at the end of last year. US based architects Pickard Chilton; in partnership with UK based Hyder Consulting had also submitted a proposal for the scheme but dropped out of the contest in the middle of last year.

According to sources close to the project, Smith & Gill has been selected for the design but a formal contract has not yet been finalized. With an architect on board, Kingdom Holding has asked contractors to submit revised prices for the contract to build the record breaking tower.

Last year it received bids from South Korea’s Samsung Corporation with Dubai based Arabtec Construction, the local El Seif Engineering & Contracting and Belgium’s Six Construct, Australia’s Multiplex and the local Saudi Binladin Group.

Dubai based Emaar Properties is managing the development of the tower for Kingdom Holdings. Emaar is also managing the entire 23 square kilometers Jeddah Kingdom City, which will be built around Kingdom Tower.

The Burj Khalifa was designed by SOM before Adrian Smith left the firm to set up Smith & Gill. The tower was also built by three firms that are bidding for the contract to build the kilometer tall tower. A JV of Samsung, Six Construct and Arabtec was awarded the construction contract in late 2004.

Kingdom’s tower will also be more than 400 meters taller than Saudi Arabia’s tallest building, the 577 meters tall Makkah Clock Royal Tower, which will be finished in August this year. It is being built by another bidder for the Kingdom tower scheme, SBG. Construction on 70 of the hotel’s 76 stories has now been completed.

(Sourced from MEED)


Link: http://steelguru.com/news/index/MTM...aar_select_US_firm_Smith_and_Gordon_Gill.html


----------



## WiGgLz01

Yesss!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldWorldResident

The roof will be at 799,5 meter and the total height 1001 meter?

200 meter of NOTHING ??

Reminds me of the Eifel Tower. But in 1889 a 200 meter high contruction was a challenge, today it isn't. Even the construction of a mile high tower wouldn't be a big challenge, only its funding would.

IMO this building is just a big phallus and I still hope they never build it, but sooner or later they will.

If they build it, at least I hope they choose a design, which will set new ecological standards. Otherwise this building will be a kind of crime against humanity. Just think of all the good things you could do with all those billions of dollars hno:


----------



## yangkhm

How can they build this thing in the world????????


----------



## ZZ-II

why not?


----------



## CrazyDave

OldWorldResident said:


> The roof will be at 799,5 meter and the total height 1001 meter?
> 
> 200 meter of NOTHING ??
> 
> Reminds me of the Eifel Tower. But in 1889 a 200 meter high contruction was a challenge, today it isn't. Even the construction of a mile high tower wouldn't be a big challenge, only its funding would.
> 
> IMO this building is just a big phallus and I still hope they never build it, but sooner or later they will.
> 
> If they build it, at least I hope they choose a design, which will set new ecological standards. Otherwise this building will be a kind of crime against humanity. Just think of all the good things you could do with all those billions of dollars hno:


 Actually building a mile high Tower today would be a very big challenge. The cost of getting materials up the Tower beyond 600 Meters becomes very costly.
With BD they jacked up this part of the Tower, that's why they were able to do it. 
Also, getting the Elevator System planned out and built would be a nightmare.


----------



## WiGgLz01

Actually to answer your question about the top 300m or so, that will be wind turbines. Not on the out side, but inside a lattace of some sort to keep the design pretty to the top.


----------



## Effer

Don't mean to be pessimistic, but this building is never going to see the light of day.


----------



## nezzybaby

WiGgLz01 said:


> Actually to answer your question about the top 300m or so, that will be wind turbines. Not on the out side, but inside a lattace of some sort to keep the design pretty to the top.


Interesting, I'm always impressed with this kind of insider information, I wish you'd tell us a little more though, like what the hell the building will look like? Are you a personal friend of Adrian Smith?

.... or did you just pull that information out of your ass?


----------



## WiGgLz01

nezzybaby said:


> Interesting, I'm always impressed with this kind of insider information, I wish you'd tell us a little more though, like what the hell the building will look like? Are you a personal friend of Adrian Smith?
> 
> .... or did you just pull that information out of your ass?


well if you read the first post then you would know there is renewable energy plants at the top (wind, as in wind turbines) and all of the designs have no turbines on the outside, so no i am not pulling this out of my ass


----------



## krkseg1ops

Effer said:


> Don't mean to be pessimistic, but this building is never going to see the light of day.


They said it too about the Burj. Any second thoughts?


----------



## nezzybaby

WiGgLz01 said:


> well if you read the first post then you would know there is renewable energy plants at the top (wind, as in wind turbines) and all of the designs have no turbines on the outside, so no i am not pulling this out of my ass


The first post was from 2007, it is now 2010, Adrian Smith has just been announced as the architect for this project, and the first renders may be released soon. We have no information at all other than this. Everything we have seen so far is from previous designs and/or speculation.


----------



## raymay

Jeddah will turn into another Dubai.

Al mada towers


----------



## Effer

krkseg1ops said:


> They said it too about the Burj. Any second thoughts?


Dubai was and is having a building boom. Jeddah on the other hand ain't. More realistically, they should consider building a pair of 500m towers.


----------



## helghast

OldWorldResident said:


> ... i am one of those skyscraper lovers. But "higher" is not the equivalent of "better". Good architecture comes up with its requirements.


Really ? Because if you think about, higher is actually better (with good architecture obviously).Going vertical helps the environment (not trying to sound like en environmentalist) and brings more value to land, etc. But what i don't get is : "Good architecture comes up with its requirements" Yes, it has it's requirements. But i don't understand why you said that, when we haven't even seen the official render....


----------



## OldWorldResident

helghast said:


> Really ? Because if you think about, higher is actually better (with good architecture obviously).Going vertical helps the environment (not trying to sound like en environmentalist) and brings more value to land, etc. But what i don't get is : "Good architecture comes up with its requirements" Yes, it has it's requirements. But i don't understand why you said that, when we haven't even seen the official render....


Like 120 years ago the people thought higher is better and first of all they were right. The higher they build, the more space they created and the more efficient they build. That was the beginning of the highrises. But this calculation has its limits. The higher you build the more lifts you need, which lowers the available space, just to give one argument. The most effective buildings have like 60 stories. (thats what a study says i read some time ago. unfortunately i can't find it.) So 80 or 100 stories might still be fine, but those who say that a 200 story building is a efficient building do not have the faintest idea.



> And for you OldWorldResident. If you really want to find porpouse in constructing such a tower you can put this different way: that they will build this to attract worlds attention, becouse, lets be honest, this is the only reasonable porpous. Just look at the burj khalifa, i think it did its job, it made dubai recognasible brand, right?


So here you have a point. They build burj khalifa to increase tourism and thats fine for me. I like it though it's a huge hothouse in a desert. But this "residential shortage" argument really gets me upset.

Ok lets stop here and let us wait what will happen.


----------



## helghast

OldWorldResident said:


> Like 120 years ago the people thought higher is better and first of all they were right. The higher they build, the more space they created and the more efficient they build. That was the beginning of the highrises. But this calculation has its limits. The higher you build the more lifts you need, which lowers the available space, just to give one argument. The most effective buildings have like 60 stories. (thats what a study says i read some time ago. unfortunately i can't find it.) So 80 or 100 stories might still be fine, but those who say that a 200 story building is a efficient building do not have the faintest idea.


The argument about the lifts and available space is not much of an argument. because most that all that has been figured out ( for the most part). Elevators have been advancing so rapidly for the past 10 years that a 200+ story skyscraper could be possible without the lost of valuable space. It's been said by many architects. It's all about the economics. And it's not so much of the space that keeps buildings from not going 200 floors' high. it's also the structural systems. if Bill Baker of SOM did not invent a new structural system, the Burj Khalifa wouldn't be possible. I do see many more tall buildings using this new structural system. just becuase how effective it is with both floor space and dealing with wind,etc. It's been said by the most recognized architect (Adrian Smith) for tall buildings, that a Mile high is possible with today's engineering. i really don't think you understand what your talking about. for one, about the floor space and elevators. because if you where truly a person that had interest in skyscrapers. you would know that there has been Major advancements in elevator technology. which helps with the whole situation of not much occupiable space.


----------



## patrykus

^^ So you really do believe that they will build it to avoid the problem of residential shorteges? residential shorteges on a desert? And the best option is to build 1km tall tower?

Well, never mind, some strict facts about how right you are about lifts impact on floor area:

old wtc (single tower): hight: 415m, floor area: 350 000 square meters
burj khalifa: hight: 828m, floor area: 464,511 square meters.

I think that ends discution.


----------



## spectre000

patrykus said:


> ^^ So you really do believe that they will build it to avoid the problem of residential shorteges? residential shorteges on a desert? And the best option is to build 1km tall tower?
> 
> Well, never mind, some strict facts about how right you are about lifts impact on floor area:
> 
> *old wtc (single tower): hight: 415m, floor area: 350 000 square meters
> burj khalifa: hight: 828m, floor area: 464,511 square meters.*
> 
> I think that ends discution.


Those figures are way off,

From CTBUH, 

Burj Khalifa: 
gross floor area 309,473 m² / 3,331,249 ft² 
usuable floor area 232,105 m² / 2,498,439 ft² 

As for the original WTC towers, they were 4.4 million sq ft (408,000 sq m)usuable space.


----------



## Fury

Hi all.



OldWorldResident said:


> ... i am one of those skyscraper lovers. But "higher" is not the equivalent of "better". Good architecture comes up with its requirements.


Hi Old.
I think higher is better - just my opinion for no other reason than I am a skyscraper lover. That being said I agree from an architecture point of view higher doesn't mean better. IMO the BK has it all. I hope the design for this project will do it's planned height justice and coming from Smith I'm confident it will.



spectre000 said:


> Those figures are way off,
> 
> From CTBUH,
> 
> Burj Khalifa:
> gross floor area 309,473 m² / 3,331,249 ft²
> usuable floor area 232,105 m² / 2,498,439 ft²
> 
> As for the original WTC towers, they were 4.4 million sq ft (408,000 sq m)usuable space.


Hi Spectre.
Going by the figures I have that number doesn't include the podium. The common misnomer is to call the 3 base tiers the podium and there are another 186,000 sq. m. in the base tiers. 
I have :
Tower 279,000
Base 186,000
Total 465,000
As for the "usable" number - I would like to know how they arrive at that figure.

Of course because the BK has a complex series of setbacks and tapers to a point it doesn't have the area of the old WTC towers. Don't get me wrong - I loved the twins but structures as tall as this project is will most likely taper down as well.

I hope we get a design to drool over soon.


:cheers:


----------



## spectre000

The old twin towers were 208 ft x 208 ft, 43,264 sq ft x 110 floors = 4.795 million sq ft. Now that's impressive. 

I can't wait to see what Adrian Smith comes up with. The BK is great, but to me it's a little too needle-like.


----------



## patrykus

^^ It probably won't be as needle-like as burj, but still needle, for sure. Just remind yourself proposed SOMs design for kingdom tower, also pre-designs shows needle-like tower. I must say though that i would like something different from needle too. When everybodys hated the old nakheel tower design i kind of liked it. When really high tower is wide too, the impression of the size is even bigger :cheers:


----------



## WiGgLz01

The nakheel tower, now I am sorry to be so graphic, but to me it looks too chode-ey u know?


----------



## nxthenx

So this is confirmed now that they're going for a design & build delivery. Expect 2 years delay and 2 years more to start actual enabling works :bash::bash:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

_The contract was initially tendered out as a DB contract. In Q1 2010, the contract type was changed into construction. JV of Hyder Consulting and Arup is the project consultant. Bechtel is the PMC, and Adrian Smith and Gordon Gill Architecture is the project architect. 

In March 2010, Kingdom Holding selected Adrian Smith and Gordon Gill Architecture as the project architect for the project. 

*14 April 2010 was the bids submission deadline for the construction contract. *


compleet article...
http://nextbigfuture.com/2010/04/burj-al-meel-mile-high-skyscraper.html_


----------



## patrykus

^^ No, after Samsung droped bid, it was extended to April 28, so tomorrow is the day. 

btw there is some on topic article on meed, but I'm not a subscribber so I can't read it.

http://www.meed.com/sectors/construction/real-estate/bid-deadline-extended-for-worlds-tallest-tower-contract/3005912.article


----------



## nxthenx

^^

*Bid deadline extended for world’s tallest tower contract*

Bidders have until 28 April to respond following two week extension

The bid deadline for the contract to build the 1-kilometre Kingdom tower on the outskirts of Jeddah has been extended until the 28 April.

The original bid deadline was 14 April, but the submission date has been delayed by two weeks to give bidders more time to prepare.

The prospective bidders include South Korea’s Samsung Corporation with Dubai-based Arabtec Construction, the local El-Seif Engineering & Contracting and Belgium’s Six Construct, the local Saudi Oger, and the local Saudi Binladin Group (SBG).

US-based Adrian Smith & Gordon Gill Architecture has been selected as the architect for the project.

Dubai-based Emaar is managing the development of the tower for the local Kingdom Holding. Emaar is also managing the 23-square kilometre Jeddah Kingdom City, which will be built around the Kingdom Tower.

Kingdom’s tower will be more than 400 metres taller than Saudi Arabia’s tallest building, the 577-metre tall Makkah Clock Royal Tower, which will be finished in August this year. It is being built by another bidder for the Kingdom tower scheme, SBG. Construction on 70 of the hotel’s 76 storeys has now been completed.

If the Kingdom Tower project goes ahead, the tower will replace Emaar’s Burj Khalifa in Dubai as the world’s tallest building (MEED 7:4:10).


----------



## nxthenx

Buyckske Ruben said:


> _The contract was initially tendered out as a DB contract. In Q1 2010, the contract type was changed into construction. JV of Hyder Consulting and Arup is the project consultant. Bechtel is the PMC, and Adrian Smith and Gordon Gill Architecture is the project architect..._


_

I understand that since the beginning KH & Emaar had no preconceived idea on procurement method for project._


----------



## mightygoose

ok who is going to build it then?


----------



## korea2002

*Korean Press Released(2010.4.29)*

Arabtec-Samsung Consortium give up Kingdom Tower's Construction.

삼성물산, 사우디 세계 최고층 '킹덤타워' 입찰 포기


발주처 요구 조건 맞지 않아"...1100m 높이, 부르즈칼리파보다 200m 높아

삼성물산 건설부문이 주요 해외 프로젝트로 적극 추진해 왔던 사우디아라비아 세계 최고층 빌딩 '킹덤 타워'의 입찰을 포기한 것으로 확인됐다.




29일 건설업계와 외신에 따르면 삼성물산은 사우디아라비아의 투자회사 킹덤홀딩이 사우디 제2의 상업도시 제다에 건설키로 한 1100m 높이의 킹덤타워 프로젝트 입찰에 참여하지 않기로 했다.




이 초고층 빌딩은 사업비 15억 달러 규모로 올 초 완공된 아랍에미리트(UAE) 두바이의 부르즈칼리파(828m) 보다 더 높은 세계 최고층으로 지어질 예정이어서 그동안 주목받아왔다.




삼성물산은 부르즈칼리파를 비롯해 말레이시아 페트로나스타워와 대만의 타이페이101빌딩 등 세계 초고층 건설 사업에 주력해와 이번 입찰 불참은 의외라는 게 업계 반응이다.




UAE 최대 건설사인 아랍텍과 컨소시엄을 구성해 수주전에 참가한 삼성물산은 지난해에 이어 이번 달 초에도 입찰 제안서를 제출하며 적극적 행보를 보였다. 그러나 발주처의 요구 조건이 맞지 않자 결국 불참키로 했다. 발주처인 킹덤홀딩은 개인 재산이 130억 달러(한화 15조원)에 달하는 알왈리드 빈 탈라 사우디 왕자가 최대주주인 투자회사다.




삼성물산 관계자는 "부속 건물을 추가로 지어야 하는 등 조건이 맞지 않아 결국 포기하기로 했다"며 "다른 사우디에서의 사업 추진에는 지장이 없을 것"이라고 말했다.




삼성물산 컨소시엄이 입찰 포기 의사를 밝힘에 따라 사우디 업체인 엘세이프 엔지니어링과 손을 잡은 벨기에 베식스, 사우디 현지기업인 오게르·빈라딘이 수주 경합을 벌이게 됐다.




한편 킹덤타워의 시행과 설계는 부르즈칼리파에 참여했던 업체들이 선정됐다. 설계는 미국 시카고 소재의 '아드리안 스미스 앤 고든 길'이 맡기로 정해졌으며 시행사로는 UAE 최대 개발업체인 이마르 프로터티즈가 참여한다.


Samsung Corporation, Saudi Arabia the world's tallest 'Kingdom Tower' bid up 


Client did not meet the requirements "... 1100m high, 200m higher than BOURGES Khalifa 


Samsung Corporation, the construction sector as a major international projects have been promoting the Saudi Arabia, the world's tallest building 'Kingdom Tower confirmed that the bid was abandoned. 




29 days, according to the construction industry and Foreign Investment Company of Samsung Saudi Arabia Kingdom Holding, the commercial city of Jeddah in Saudi Arabia Part 2 will measure a height of 1100m Kingdom Tower project has decided not to participate in the bidding. 




The project cost $ 1.5 billion high-rise building completed earlier this year as the United Arab Emirates (UAE) Dubai BOURGES Khalifa (828m) will be higher than the world's tallest being built in the meantime has been noted. 




Samsung BOURGES Khalifa, as well as the Petronas Towers in Malaysia and Taiwan, including Taipei 101 Building, the world focused on high-rise construction projects and the bid to attend the industry's reaction is surprising. 




Sign up to UAE United Arab Tech Construction sujujeon participated in the consortium last year, followed by Samsung choedo this month to submit proposals and the move was positive. When he did not fit the Client's requirements, but eventually decided to attend. Kingdom Holding, a private property Cause of order 130 billion (15 trillion won Hanwha) alwalrideu nearly empty Tala Saudi prince bought up shares in the owner investment. 




Samsung official said, "to be able to build additional buildings, such conditions do not match the end decided to give up" and "any other business in Saudi Arabia will not affect the promotion," he said. 




Samsung consortium bidding for shutting down the doctor gave up and holding hands in Saudi engineering firm elseyipeu besikseu Belgium, Saudi local businessmen have been looking into contention ohgereu, binradinyi weeks. 




The Kingdom Tower, the design of the trial and who participated in BOURGES Khalifa was named companies. Design of Chicago, the United States' Adrian Smith & Gordon Road was determined to leave the UAE include sihaengsa yimareu pro teo Tease up the developer to participate. 





oh no! Burj Khalifa's Construction team gave up.


----------



## patrykus

Well, if not them some else will do the job. But whats more interesting in that news is the height: 



korea2002 said:


> 29 days, according to the construction industry and Foreign Investment Company of Samsung Saudi Arabia Kingdom Holding, the commercial city of Jeddah in Saudi Arabia Part 2 *will measure a height of 1100m* Kingdom Tower project has decided not to participate in the bidding.


Shall we change the title of thread?


----------



## korea2002

patrykus said:


> Well, if not them some else will do the job. But whats more interesting in that news is the height:
> 
> 
> 
> Shall we change the title of thread?


uhm... see later... I think we should not change height of Kingdom Tower's Thread title before Exact Height release.

Press represents Falsity & Truth.


----------



## korea2002

*this news's Point*

Factor of Samsung Consortium's Bid

Samsung-Arabtec Consortium don't operate Tower Development and Expansion of Kingdom City(Neighborhood of Kingdom Tower-Urban Development-Kingdom City All District).... because Samsung can work only Main Tower's Development and can't contract Neigborhood Development(except Main tower)... Samsung said this is orginally not Real Contract and Kingdom city including Neigborhood(2,3 stage Development) will take many time and Construction Money...
this is same that Incheon Tower's Co-workers(Samsung and Hyundai) will develop Songdo International City 6,8 District(151 Incheon Tower & Songdo Landmark city) including 151-stories Tower....

Finally,Samsung cancelled Kingdom City's Main-Contraction because of Extreme Developer's Requirements.


----------



## korea2002

*and Two Consortiums...*

After Samsung=Arabtec Consortium gave-up Tower's Contract,two Consortiums remain...

Final Contract's Candidates
Saudi El-seif Engineering & Belgium Besix Consortium

Saudi Ogre & Binladin Group(SBG) Consortium

Osama Binladin(Famous Arab Celebrity) participate in Stock Financial Committee of Binladin Group.

is height 1100m?


----------



## patrykus

Well, nothing official, and nothing serious, but still something. Posted on saudi forum:



Rody69 said:


> ^^ I don't know what's going on,and don't take me Serious
> but I saw two big buses belong to (Saudi Oger) this evening (around 4:30 P.M) with more than 30 engineer looking employees.were standing next the main gate on the site fence, and some of them were carrying a survey equipments!!
> few days and "I hope" we will hear something


Bids deadline expired on April 28, so we should get some official news soon..


----------



## steppenwolf

I say build a proper high density, flexible, real, sustainable and green city instead with parks, individual buildings, streets, native plants, neighbourhoods, schools instead, without the tower. It will be better in the long term and will get the city a lot more attention internationally.


----------



## steppenwolf

25 Examples of Good Urban Design

It’s not necessarily the billion-euro development, star-architect-designed gallery or shiny new ferris wheel that makes locals feel good about their town. Monocle believes that the measure of a city is more about everyday wonders – pavements, well-designed schools, punctual transport – rather than one-off, grand projets. Here’s our list of the top 25 urban elements that make the city.


1) Airport road Singapore

It’s remarkable how many cities pay so little attention to the key arteries leading to and from their major transport hubs.

As first impressions count for everything, getting this right goes a long way towards making residents feel happy they’re home and potential investors pull out their checkbooks. Singapore understands the business of first impressions better than any other city. Its ultra-lush landscaping from Changi is testimony to this.

2) Street clocks Prague, Czech Republic

Sometimes you don’t have a piece of Swiss watchmaking strapped to your wrist. On these occasions, time-keeping is made so much easier if there are well-maintained street clocks.

In Prague there is no excuse for running late. The streets are filled with elegant clocks fixed on top of tall, slender poles. Some clock faces are back-lit, allowing them to double as street lamps, while others have route-finding features attached.

3) Bike lockers, Chicago, USA

For many Chicago commuters the landmark of the $500 milliom (€371 million) Millennium Park is the bicycle station quietly tucked away in a corner. The two-level McDonald’s Cycle Center provides indoor storage for 300 bicycles, lockers and private showers with towel service. Built with federal funds, the park sold the naming rights to McDonald’s last year, which will cover the station’s operating costs for the next 50 years.

4) Outdoor cinemas Athens, Greece

The Athenians know how to do cinema, but eschew velvet seats, popcorn and surround sound for the simple sophistication of gravel under foot, the scent of honeysuckle and jasmine, cold Mythos, sunflower seeds and moonlight. On sweltering summer nights, book your canvas director’s chairs in one of Athens’s 60 or so Therini Kinematografi and join the cicadas experiencing the stars beneath the stars.

5) Trams Various cities, Europe

There’s something quite magical about watching trams in Barcelona, Strasbourg or Frankfurt glide silently along beds of grass as they do their city circuit. Where possible, this attractive combination of efficient public transport and inspired landscaping should be standard as part of the urban fabric.

6) Well-designed apartments Steinhausen, Switzerland

The high-rise gets the Swiss treatment. In Steinhausen, Switzerland, architectural firm Scheitlin-Syfrig + Partner has designed minimalist apartment blocks constructed from red cedar wood. While other cities continue to build Identikit 1970s-inspired blocks, these point to an alternative and more satisfying direction for apartment living.

7) Urban landscaping Melbourne, Australia

Whether it’s for skating, cycling, jogging or simply taking a stroll at dusk we always hunt out a bustling riverfront. Melbourne brings the focus back towards its waters with the new Birrarung Marr park located on the north bank of the Yarra river, adjacent to Federation Square. With landscaping by Taylor Cullity Lethlean and Paul Thompson, heritage-listed elms and native flora are brought right back into the city — something Monocle thinks can only be a good thing.

Child’s play Tokyo, Japan

Japanese convenience-store Lawson is diversifying with new brands Natural Lawson, Lawson 100 and Lawson Plus. The latest is Happy Lawson in Tokyo’s Nihonbashi district, which is aimed at parents of small children. This child-friendly conbini sells food, toys and books and offers up to two hours of childcare.

9) Summer houses Copenhagen, Denmark

The rise of all-inclusive package tours in the 1970s almost killed off the garden allotments that are a fixture in cities across Europe. With three weeks in the Canaries affordable to the masses, a patch of vegetables surrounded by a few apple trees and a tiny house no longer looked so attractive. Today, the concept of grow-your-own and holidaying closer to home has made garden allotments the height of modernity and Copenhagen’s sturdy little colony houses a benchmark for sustainable community planning.

10) Green space projects New York, US

Until recently, few people thought of the High Line, an abandoned subway track snaking through the West Side of Manhattan 9 meters above the ground, as anything other than ruins. Now the 2.4km of track is set to become an elevated park, spanning Chelsea and the Meatpacking District. Developers are already starting to move into the area – expect more apartments, restaurants and offices to appear shortly.

11) Fire station Gelsenkirchen, Germany

Every city could use an iconic fire station – the simple things done well mark out a great urban environment. Designed by Boge Lindner Architects, this fire station can be found at Gelsenkirchen, in the north of Germany. The two-storey building features a modernist design, black concrete exterior and glass paneling. The gym, bedrooms and roof patios add a domestic touch.

12) Public loos Tokyo, Japan

The public lavatories at Tokyo’s Omotesando Hills center prove that even the humblest of amenities deserve attention from the world’s top architects. Designed by Tadao Ando with an opaque glass front, they glow like a lantern at night and more than hold their own in a street lined with buildings by famous architects.

13) Wi-Fi hot spots Málaga, Spain

We’ve had enough of running around cities trying to find a Wi-Fi hotspot. Call this a business town? That’s why we salute Málaga and its ambitions to become the most Wi-Fi enabled city in the world. With the help of telecoms company FON España, it plans to have free access in over 80 per cent of the city by the end of the year.

14) Perfect park I Stockholm, Sweden

Nestled in the heart of Stockholm but somehow slightly removed at the same time, Djurgården is a bit of country in the city with the added attraction of a zoo, restrained theme park, stately residences and cosy cottages. At once wild and perfectly manicured, it’s the best park we know for an after-work picnic, a Saturday afternoon in the long grass or an evening stroll in late September.

15) A modernist mall Miami, USA

If malls are going to continue to be a feature of sprawling suburbs then they should take inspiration from the best. Bal Harbour Shops north of Miami continues to win awards for its great management and tenant mix — Bottega Veneta, Saks, Tod’s and Chloé. Launched in 1965, it has become a modernist masterpiece by preserving its typography, fountains and art. With its abundance of greenery and outdoor concept (no air-con in the common spaces) it was eco-chic long before the term was invented.

16) City swimming Copenhagen, Denmark

Taking a dip in cool waters is one of the loveliest ways to shake off those frustrating, chaotic city days. The Kastrup Sea Bath in Copenhagen, designed by White Architects, is a soothing wooden structure featuring a long jetty that culminates in a gentle arc-shaped swimming and diving platform.

17) Perfect park II London, UK

London has lots of parks but none is as beautiful as Regent’s Park, designed by the architect John Nash in 1811. There are over 166 hectares of boating lakes, nature reserves, rose gardens and football pitches. But we love it for an early morning jog when it can feel like you have a huge slice of London all to yourself – well, apart from the camels, monkeys and kangaroos nodding at you from their enclosures in adjacent London Zoo.

18) Covered market Barcelona, Spain

There is nothing quite as inspiring as doing your weekly shopping at a local, colorful and chaotic city market. Barcelona gets it right again with the Santa Caterina market, recently refurbished with a riotous design by Benedetta Tagliabue and Enric Miralles.

19) Police boxes Tokyo, Japan

No matter where you are in central Tokyo, you’re never far from the nearest police box, or koban. Manned by at least two policemen, the koban is community policing in action – the place to go in emergencies or simply for directions. Look out for the police issue Bridgestone bikes and the koban sign with kawaii (cute) mouse Pi-Po, the mascot of the Tokyo Police.

20) Cosy high street Sydney, Australia

Sydney’s not blessed with many great shopping areas – witness what’s become of poor Double Bay. But the mini high street of Plumer Road is a beacon. The low red-brick buildings have a welcoming post-school buzz when children gather to buy sweets and mums pull up in BMW X5s to pick up roast chicken for their dinner tables in Vaucluse. At weekends locals walk down to grab coffees and papers. Plumer Road works because it’s compact and has all the shops and services you need.

21) Signage Berlin, Germany

As we’re not getting any younger and taxi drivers tend not to be from the city they happen to be driving in, the easier it is to read the numbers on the outside of a building the better. Berlin ( In fact many German cities) make illuminated numbers a standard feature on offices, apartment blocks and single family residences. In our dream city, we’d make it part of the building code and enforce it rigorously.

22) Railway station Filisur, Switzerland

There’s no excuse for suburban platforms to be unwelcoming places to wait for a connection to the city center. For authorities short on design inspiration, a trip on the Rhätische Bahn between Chur and St Moritz is a good place to start. The tiny station at Filisur shows what can happen when you reduce a project to the essentials – good materials, superior construction and smart design. The wood, concrete and steel structure fits perfectly with the Alpine setting but would work as well in the suburbs of Busan.

23) Street seating Barcelona, Spain

Every city needs functional, high-quality seating from which to watch the world go by. Monocle is a fan of Barcelona’s robust and iconic benches. Find these scattered throughout the city’s streets and public squares and take time out to enjoy the view.

24) Bridge Paris, France

With its undulating pathway and 12m-wide plaza suspended above the Seine, the Simone de Beauvoir footbridge in Paris, designed by Feichtinger Architects, joins the recently redeveloped Bercy district on the Right Bank to the Bibliothèque Nationale de France on the Left, offering a scenic and relaxing way to experience the city.

25) Seamless integration Tokyo, Japan

Japan is leading the way in imaginative mixed-use developments. One of the latest is Tokyo Midtown, a €2.23 billion retail, office and apartment complex. Along with carefully selected restaurants and fashion stores – no tacky chains here – it also offers first-rate food shopping and a 24-hour supermarket. There’s a cultural element too, in the Suntory Museum, and a design exhibition center.

This survey is excerpted from issue five of Monocle magazine.


----------



## patrykus

*Six Construct bags Dh6bn contracts:*
[...] We decided to enter the Saudi market last year and are tendering for two major projects. One is the Kingdom Tower in Jeddah, which is expected to be the tallest building in the world when completed. The project will be located in Kingdom City and Kingdom Holding is its developer. *We have to submit our tender on May 2* and are bidding in partnership with El Seif Engineering, a local contractor in Saudi. Other bidders include Saudi Oger and Saudi Binladin Group while Arabtec recently pulled out of the bid. Emaar Properties is the project manager. The other project we are bidding for is Ras Al Zour, which will be one of the biggest desalination plants in the world. [...]

http://www.business24-7.ae/companies-markets/construction/six-construct-bags-dh6bn-contracts-2010-04-28-1.237540

They are playing with those dates, and we still have no information about bids result hno:


----------



## patrykus

At last some fresh news from meed.com:

*Contractors submit revised bids for kilometre-tall Kingdom Tower:*

Three groups have submitted fresh prices for Jeddah tower...

http://www.meed.com/sectors/construction/real-estate/contractors-submit-revised-bids-for-kilometre-tall-kingdom-tower/3006129.article?referrer=RSS


----------



## patrykus

Holy crap!! Really, I don't know what to think about it.. I just find some pics on arabic board (not ssc subforum). I don't know if this can be considered creditable but it looks how it looks, like they are started allready with soil testing ! Well just look for yourself.

Posted by a-z-a-m on aqarcity.com:









full size (4000x3000)









full size (4000x3000)









full size (4000x3000)









full size (4000x3000)









full size (4000x3000)



Anyway, person that posted it also said:



> هذه بعض الصور التي اخذتها من موقع "برج المملكة"
> وتظهر فيها المعدات التي ستستخدم في اختبار التربه وحفر بعمق يصل الى 200 متر
> حسب افادة المهندس بالموقع وهذا يستغرق فتره ليست بالقصيره قد تصل الى 3 اشهر او اكثر
> اترككم مع الصور وللتأكد فقط عليكم بزيارة الموقع


From google translate it looks like they will make 200m deep tests, and it will take around three months time.

HERE is direct link to thread.

It would be REALLY NICE if somebody would confirm that news, or go to the site and check for himself.


----------



## binhai

wow patrykus you are great at finding news wherever the source! you should be a mod


----------



## Rody69

@ patrykus:
yup,I confirm it :lol:
I went there 10 days ago,and I saw the busy site, with several buses belong to Saudi Oger,and almost 20 - 30 engineers with equipments,and I wrote about it here at the time.
then I went there yesterday,I was shocked to see that they have started testing the soil in different areas of the site,and with the number of the people and trucks on the site (witch is around 7 Km long by 4 Km in width) and I saw some of them building a small (site camp) for the workers!! (around 4-5 units).
I'm going there again tomorrow or the the day after to snap some photos


----------



## bizzybonita

good news


----------



## patrykus

BarbaricManchurian said:


> wow patrykus you are great at finding news wherever the source! you should be a mod


Haha.. I can't see big chances for that to happen 



Rody69 said:


> I'm going there again tomorrow or the the day after to snap some photos


And thats exacly, what i wanted to hear  This is realy crazy. I said week ago that maybe there will be some activity on site after half year of choosing contractor. And they are testing soli allready, wich means after three months they could actually start works on foundations :cheers:


----------



## patrykus

*Contractors submit revised bids for Kingdom Tower:*

MEED reported that at least 3 contracting groups submitted revised prices on May 2 for the 1 kilometer Kingdom Tower on the outskirts of Jeddah.

According to sources close to the project, the confirmed bidders include the following groups, El Seif Engineering & Contracting and 6 Construct, Saudi Binladin Group, Saudi Oger.

The project client, local investment firm Kingdom Holding, originally asked the contractors to submit their final lump sum prices in March. *Kingdom said that it plans to award the contract by the end of May.*

US based Adrian Smith & Gordon Gill Architecture was selected to design the 1 kilometer tower in March. Dubai based Emaar Properties is managing the development of Kingdom Tower, as well as the surrounding 23 square kilometers Jeddah Kingdom City for the local Kingdom Holding Company. If Kingdom Tower goes ahead, it will be almost 200 meters taller than Emaar's 828 meters Burj Khalifa in Dubai.

Kingdom Tower will also be more than 400 meters taller than Saudi Arabia's tallest building, the 577 meters tall Makkah Clock Royal Tower, which is scheduled for completion in August this year.

source: steelguru.com


It's rather strange, that they are testing soil allready since they haven't even choose the main contractor.


----------



## Fury

Hi Pat.

It is likely the foundations will be done by a different contractor than the tower. That's how the BK went. They may have already awarded the foundation contract. Regardless there is usually a geotechnical consulting firm hired to design the foundation and it is them who contract out the soil testing and analysis.

Anyway seeing soil testing rigs on location is great news. This project has for some time looked to be the best candidate for the next WTS out of the proposals that are out there (only 3 reasonably legit including this one). Now with the architect and manager chosen, along with main contractor soon this project appears ready to take off.

Can't wait ... 

:cheers:


----------



## patrykus

Fury said:


> Hi Pat.
> 
> It is likely the foundations will be done by a different contractor than the tower. That's how the BK went. They may have already awarded the foundation contract. Regardless there is usually a geotechnical consulting firm hired to design the foundation and it is them who contract out the soil testing and analysis.


Ofcourse, i knew that. But i thought that main contractor will hire each company to the particular job.


----------



## patrykus

Company responsible for soil testing is Arab Center for Engineering Studies (ACES).

source: http://www.aqarcity.com/t931794.html


----------



## DinoVabec

Damn, I wanna see how will this baby look like...


----------



## RandomNameTag

DinoVabec said:


> Damn, I wanna see how will this baby look like...


Yeah, I can't believe its gone this far without public knowledge of what the building will look like.


----------



## Fury

Hi all.



patrykus said:


> Ofcourse, i knew that. But i thought that main contractor will hire each company to the particular job.


Hi Pat.
If the main contractor is for the tower only they will hire all the subs for the tower. If there is a main contractor for the foundations they will get all the subs for the foundation work. 

I'm not saying you don't know - I'm just saying there may be a foundation contractor in place and it may be them who ordered the soil testing.

:cheers:


----------



## patrykus

^^ I thought rather about something like: main contractor hire foundation contractor, then foundation contractor hire soil testing contractor. I thought it would be reasonable that main contractor was supervisor of the whole tower project. But in this case you're probably right.


----------



## Fury

Hi Pat.
I don't know for sure. What I do know is for the BK project, a foundation contractor (and the subs they used) did all the work from 2003 to 2005 when the main tower contractor joint venture took site possesion of the tower raft. A project manager supervised the whole project.

:cheers:


----------



## patrykus

Rody69?


----------



## K.S.A

ibib said:


> People, is there any update on this tower. Can anyone living close check the location?


Hi ibib 

They're still in soil test.


----------



## Aashiq

Woah imagine if they actually build this.


----------



## RandomNameTag

I heard Jeddah broke an all time record yesterday. Temperatures in the shade exceeded 50 C. Now that is hot!


----------



## KillerZavatar

if they build this they need really good ingenieurs for the sandstorms and heat i guess


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

I would have expected some news on the main tower contractor being chosen by now. May 2nd was when six construct put in their bid and I believe they were the last of the 3 groups.

Waiting ... impatiently ... :lol:

:cheers:


----------



## speedy1979

RandomNameTag said:


> I heard Jeddah broke an all time record yesterday. Temperatures in the shade exceeded 50 C. Now that is hot!


I have an Inova LED flashlight that gets that hot after a few minutes. I had to turn it off and put it down. I could no long hold it without burning my hand. I can't even begin to image living in place where the air gets that hot.:nuts:


----------



## patrykus

Fury said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I would have expected some news on the main tower contractor being chosen by now. May 2nd was when six construct put in their bid and I believe they were the last of the 3 groups.
> 
> Waiting ... impatiently ... :lol:
> 
> :cheers:


Yeah, this saudi guys likes to play with us a lot. They say one, and do opposite. They announced, they will award contractor at the end of may, but still nothing is announced. What cheers me up is that they may start works on foundations on month or two, so sooner or later they will have to announce something.


----------



## GulfArabia

patrykus said:


> Yeah, this saudi guys likes to play with us a lot. They say one, and do opposite. They announced, they will award contractor at the end of may, but still nothing is announced. What cheers me up is that they may start works on foundations on month or two, so sooner or later they will have to announce something.


or maybe they started already LOL :lol:


----------



## patrykus

^^No way  At least that is quite certain. It has been said they suppouse to work on soil testing for 3 or more months. So the nearest date they could eventually start with foundations is August. But for this there was no official news as well.


----------



## KillerZavatar

if they start to build it will take decades to finish


----------



## patrykus

^^ Well not really decades. I don't remember where I red this but I'm sure they said the city will be ready around 2020 or something, but the tower would be finished even before that. I don't know how real this predictions could be but I think 10 years is probably max for 1000m tower.


----------



## GulfArabia

it has taken 4 years for Bruj Khalifa to finish

i bet 6 years for this one


----------



## patrykus

GulfArabia said:


> it has taken 4 years for Bruj Khalifa to finish


You mean after fundations done? Burj has started in 2004 with foundations, and still isn't complately done (office bit is still under preparation).


----------



## KillerZavatar

GulfArabia said:


> it has taken 4 years for Bruj Khalifa to finish
> 
> i bet 6 years for this one


yes the visible process from starting to rise to topped out won't be too long.


----------



## K.S.A

^^ This info of Wikipedia:
*In March 2010, Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture were selected as architects.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mile-High_Tower


----------



## patrykus

Another update from aqarcity forum. This time no pictures. Just information about some helicopter full of egineers seen landing on the kingdom tower site. Heres exactly what Sultan said ( translated by google):



sultan said:


> Peace, mercy and blessings of God forum members
> Landed on a helicopter carrying a number of engineers in the Kingdom of the Kingdom Tower project and the time it landed about 10 am
> I hope to have news about it let us know all of you greetings


Good to see they keep going forwarld with this project :cheers:


----------



## SNAEK

^^
also i heard yesterday the owner of this project got a huge profits this year
and he tended and insisted to did it soon,"BUT" :bash: we heard that ALOOOOT :blahblah:


----------



## Rody69

Al waleed is not the owner "alone" any more,after increasing the project size from $ 13.1 B to $27 B .
the project's owner now is (Jeddah economical company)
which owned by:
-40% Samaual Bakhsh.
-40% Kingdom Holding.
-20% Abdul Rahman Shurbatly.


----------



## SNAEK

well , that interesting 
but what take them so long to start :?


----------



## Rody69

the site had a mental activity last Tuesday and Wednesday,but I couldn't figure out what was going on exactly (2 Helicopters,dozens of buses and cars,engineers...etc)


----------



## ibib

AGAIN :lol:


----------



## helghast

well I don't mind it being postponed (again). I just want to see what the design look's like. Knowing it's being designed by Smith+Gill it has to be good!


----------



## tonyoz

Great Scott!!! :cheers:


----------



## spectre000

Any news is good news.


----------



## K.S.A

well news, we hope see any thing in site :cheers:


----------



## brucele

*hi*

I am so pleased to pay a visit and achieve something useful here, please contact us if you have special interest in sports shoes by login in our web:Nike Dunk SB, thank you so much for your attention!


----------



## SNAEK

so , r there gonna be one mile tower and km tower ..?


----------



## Parisian Girl

helghast said:


> well I don't mind it being postponed (again). I just want to see what the design look's like. Knowing it's being designed by Smith+Gill it has to be good!


Totally agree. I'm just dying to see the design too myself. Then come what may..


----------



## SNAEK

^^

me too

after they had another companies , and expansing the budget , the design would be huge


----------



## patrykus

Again news from a-z-a-m from aqarcity.com



> Still, the study of the soil did not end it in stages and is now the third phase
> For the information of the study has been to the foundations of the tower for the first phase and the second was under the supervision of the Arab Company for engineering study and is working under the supervision of Emaar UAE
> As for the big rigs are belong to another company and also operates under the supervision of Emaar Properties of UAE, and the project is still going through stages on creating a great site at the completion of all tests
> 
> About the work of cleaning the site is a contractor Hussein Qaisi had initially worked to clean up the site and now complete them, has been entrusted to him boot process excavation of the channel marine depth of 2-3 meters ((and then received by a company specializing digging marine channels)), which will pass from the South West of the site to be up to the tower site and then moving to the west, according to testimony that he believed the contractor will receive the initial plans after the month of Ramadan


*source:* http://www.aqarcity.com/t1109174-3.html#post4792132


btw I think now we definitively need someone to take some pictures of the site. A lot of action is going on. And I think this project now is about 80% certain :cheers:


----------



## helghast

Since there already doing soil testing,etc. I'm surprised they haven't released any design's or concept's or anything lol


----------



## patrykus

^^ It has been told lately that podium has been redesigned (hence new bids for the contractors), so it seems until now it was still under designing/consulting stage, but since they going to choose contractor for *revised* tower design, I geas it is final design now and soon they will show it.


----------



## KillerZavatar

i have the feeling if it gets build, it takes 10 years from now at least till its actually finished.


----------



## krkseg1ops

I'm getting a feeling in 10 years time a 1km tower will not be such a feat we imagine today


----------



## Will737

krkseg1ops said:


> I'm getting a feeling in 10 years time a 1km tower will not be such a feat we imagine today


Give it 30-50 to be a reality.


----------



## ibib

*‘Tallest tower’ deal set for Eid*
Published: Tuesday, August 31, 2010

By Angela Giuffrida www.thenational.ae

The contract to build what would be the world’s tallest building is expected to be awarded after the Eid holidays, with at least three international contractors vying to construct the 1.1km-tall Kingdom Tower in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia.


The 110 story Sears Tower is the tallest building in North America. Tannen Maury / Bloomberg News
Six Construct, a Belgian company that helped to build the Burj Khalifa, and its Saudi partner, El Seif Engineering Contracting, are vying for the project against Australia’s Multiplex Construction and Saudi BinLadin Group, one of the biggest construction companies in the region.

This is the third time in a year that the companies have bid for the contract after they were asked to revise their offers to account for a fall in construction costs and a reduction in the size of the building’s podium.

Arabtec Construction, the UAE’s largest construction company, and its South Korean partner Samsung, which also helped build the Burj Khalifa, initially made an offer for the project but pulled out this year for “various reasons associated with the requirements”, Tom Barry, the chief executive of Arabtec, said in April.

“We gave our new bid recently … They are now negotiating with about three contractors and said the contract could be awarded after Eid,” said a senior member of staff at one of the contenders, who asked not to be named.

Saudi Oger, a major Saudi contractor, placed a bid in April, but it is unclear whether the company is still competing for the project. A senior executive at the firm could not be reached for comment yesterday.

The Burj Khalifa, developed by Dubai’s Emaar Properties, is the world’s tallest building.

It took more than five years to build after encountering a delay of about a year and opened on January 4 with a huge fireworks display that was broadcast across the world.

The tower, which has more than 160 floors and includes an Armani Hotel, is the centrepiece of Downtown Dubai, a development with an estimated value of Dh73.4 billion (US$19.98bn).

Kingdom Tower has been in the works for a number of years as part of the $26.6bn Kingdom City, a large project on the outskirts of Jeddah being developed by Kingdom Holding, the business conglomerate owned by the Saudi Prince Alwaleed bin Talal bin Abdulaziz Al Saud.

Emaar was hired last summer as a development consultant for Kingdom City, which will spread over 23 million square metres and is expected to be modelled on a design similar to Emaar’s Downtown Dubai community, including a mixture of residential, commercial and entertainment facilities. The development is expected eventually to house 80,000 people.

If the latest round of negotiations for the Kingdom Tower deal ends successfully, the contract will be among the biggest to be awarded in the Gulf within the past two years.

Although Saudi Arabia’s construction sector is among the most active in the Gulf, with dozens of contractors from the UAE seeking work there, progress on many projects has dragged because of a shortage of bank lending, while contracts have been slow to come to fruition.

Still, there are signs that the sector has turned a corner, with construction spending forecast to hit $50bn this year, up from $43bn last year, as the government tries to ease a housing shortage and revamp infrastructure, according to a report last month by the kingdom’s National Commercial Bank (NCB).


----------



## spectre000

ibib said:


> *‘Tallest tower’ deal set for Eid*
> Published: Tuesday, August 31, 2010
> 
> By Angela Giuffrida www.thenational.ae
> 
> The contract to build what would be the world’s tallest building is expected to be awarded after the Eid holidays, with at least three international contractors vying to construct the 1.1km-tall Kingdom Tower in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> The 110 story Sears Tower is the tallest building in North America. Tannen Maury / Bloomberg News
> Six Construct, a Belgian company that helped to build the Burj Khalifa, and its Saudi partner, El Seif Engineering Contracting, are vying for the project against Australia’s Multiplex Construction and Saudi BinLadin Group, one of the biggest construction companies in the region.
> 
> This is the third time in a year that the companies have bid for the contract after they were asked to revise their offers to account for a fall in construction costs and a reduction in the size of the building’s podium.
> 
> Arabtec Construction, the UAE’s largest construction company, and its South Korean partner Samsung, which also helped build the Burj Khalifa, initially made an offer for the project but pulled out this year for “various reasons associated with the requirements”, Tom Barry, the chief executive of Arabtec, said in April.
> 
> “We gave our new bid recently … They are now negotiating with about three contractors and said the contract could be awarded after Eid,” said a senior member of staff at one of the contenders, who asked not to be named.
> 
> Saudi Oger, a major Saudi contractor, placed a bid in April, but it is unclear whether the company is still competing for the project. A senior executive at the firm could not be reached for comment yesterday.
> 
> The Burj Khalifa, developed by Dubai’s Emaar Properties, is the world’s tallest building.
> 
> It took more than five years to build after encountering a delay of about a year and opened on January 4 with a huge fireworks display that was broadcast across the world.
> 
> The tower, which has more than 160 floors and includes an Armani Hotel, is the centrepiece of Downtown Dubai, a development with an estimated value of Dh73.4 billion (US$19.98bn).
> 
> Kingdom Tower has been in the works for a number of years as part of the $26.6bn Kingdom City, a large project on the outskirts of Jeddah being developed by Kingdom Holding, the business conglomerate owned by the Saudi Prince Alwaleed bin Talal bin Abdulaziz Al Saud.
> 
> Emaar was hired last summer as a development consultant for Kingdom City, which will spread over 23 million square metres and is expected to be modelled on a design similar to Emaar’s Downtown Dubai community, including a mixture of residential, commercial and entertainment facilities. The development is expected eventually to house 80,000 people.
> 
> If the latest round of negotiations for the Kingdom Tower deal ends successfully, the contract will be among the biggest to be awarded in the Gulf within the past two years.
> 
> Although Saudi Arabia’s construction sector is among the most active in the Gulf, with dozens of contractors from the UAE seeking work there, progress on many projects has dragged because of a shortage of bank lending, while contracts have been slow to come to fruition.
> 
> Still, there are signs that the sector has turned a corner, with construction spending forecast to hit $50bn this year, up from $43bn last year, as the government tries to ease a housing shortage and revamp infrastructure, according to a report last month by the kingdom’s National Commercial Bank (NCB).





I hope we'll finally see the contract awarded, as well as some new renders released.


----------



## ZZ-II

damn, i really hope they'll build it. a 1000m Tower is my dream


----------



## krkseg1ops

I read somewhere here that it got revised to 1.1km


----------



## Handbanana

krkseg1ops said:


> I read somewhere here that it got revised to 1.1km


That happened a long time ago. This hasn't been the mile high tower for awhile. Something about the soil not being able to safely support a tower of that size.


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

Some news is good news ...

When does EID end there ? Looking for some sort of timeline to go by ... 

There seems to be little snipits of info coming out at big intervals that get my hopes up - then nothing ...

Lets get some indication of a general contractor chosen this time.

There has to be a SOM design chosen some time ago and now revised with a smaller podium for the contractors to bid on.
Release it already so we can all either drool or bitch - or at least discuss it. :nuts:

I wonder if a foundation general contractor has already been chosen ?

How about some site pics ? Anybody from Jeddah in here ?

Lets build this thing ... 

:cheers:


----------



## helghast

Handbanana said:


> That happened a long time ago. This hasn't been the mile high tower for awhile. Something about the soil not being able to safely support a tower of that size.


It wasn't just the soil...



helghast said:


> Smith also talks about the kingdom tower having a lot of false starts. like proposing it at a mile. which they found out wasn't feasible. and even at a Kilometer wasn't efficient....
> 
> 20:27 is really where he start's to talk about the competition for the tower.
> http://blip.tv/file/3639996


----------



## helghast

delete


----------



## GulfArabia

EID ends 4 days after the month of Ramadan

today is the 27th

7 or 8 days left.


----------



## DinoVabec

Fury said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Some news is good news ...
> 
> When does EID end there ? Looking for some sort of timeline to go by ...
> 
> There seems to be little snipits of info coming out at big intervals that get my hopes up - then nothing ...
> 
> Lets get some indication of a general contractor chosen this time.
> 
> There has to be a SOM design chosen some time ago and now revised with a smaller podium for the contractors to bid on.
> Release it already so we can all either drool or bitch - or at least discuss it. :nuts:
> 
> I wonder if a foundation general contractor has already been chosen ?
> 
> How about some site pics ? Anybody from Jeddah in here ?
> 
> Lets build this thing ...
> 
> :cheers:


You sound like you'll take things in your hands and build this damn thing..

We're with ya man..:cheers:


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

Hi Dino.

If they let me use their money ... - I would git 'er done ...:lol:

:cheers:


----------



## DinoVabec

Fury said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Hi Dino.
> 
> If they let me use their money ... - I would git 'er done ...:lol:
> 
> :cheers:


:lol: We all would..We all would..

:cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

i would even be happy with nice renders and more details on the project yet. or at least a confirmation that its still in the investors thoughts at the moment


----------



## boschb

DinoVabec said:


> :lol: We all would..We all would..
> 
> :cheers:


if everybody on the forum donated a bunch they could get it done!:lol:


----------



## woofy natako

Note: there is a deference between
Jeddah Kingdom tower & MIle high tower
all of them in jeddah
But Mile high tower is about 1600 M high and 550 floors &
Jeddah KIngdom tower is about 1250 M 311 Floors

the Jeddah kingdom tower estimated to finish in 2020 .
but mile high tower no any info about it's completion date.

any info I am ready . but later.


----------



## boschb

^^ wtf? the mile high tower is now the Jeddah tower, there the same thing arent they :lol:


----------



## giovani kun

boschb said:


> ^^ wtf? the mile high tower is now the Jeddah tower, there the same thing arent they :lol:


 No in each one of us there's a mile high tower.. so it's not the same


----------



## patrykus

Kingdom tower = mile high tower. Name has been changed due to high reduction.

Unless Bin talal plans to build two towers over 1km high :lol:


----------



## GulfArabia

well ... there is this other tower:


----------



## SirAdrian

Instead we should save money for our large *2020 SSC Jeddah Trip*, where many forumers will come together to visit the new world's tallest structure.


----------



## patrykus

^^ First they (Saudis) have to let you in :lol:


----------



## HK999

patrykus said:


> ^^ First they (Saudis) have to let you in :lol:


just convert to islam before you travel to SA. then, back home "convert back" lol. or if you are an atheist / agnostic like me, you don't have to do anything at all. only problem is when you get inspected by the saudi religious police ... you know if you are circumcised or not lol. :lol: i know it's easier said than done...


----------



## GulfArabia

you can go to jeddah, non-muslims can enter there, i know alot of american living in saudi

check here to see how they live:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/I-lived-on-a-compound-in-Saudi-Arabia/103694049667688?ref=search


----------



## patrykus

^^ It's no matter of religion. As far as I know it's almost impossible to get tourist visa for common people outside Saudi Arabia. The only visa you can get is bussiness (if someone hired you to work in SA first or you have been invited for some bussiness event or something similar), religious visa (for the muslim pilgrims), cargo visa, and visa for people visiting family in SA.

So saying that everybody can go to Saudi is going a bit to far I think


----------



## GulfArabia

^^ your also very right


----------



## DinoVabec

Holly shit!

Christmas came earlier this year..

:banana:


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

would be great, but i don't believe it until i will see photos from the site...


----------



## ibib

^^^^Yeah, if you read Alwalid's book, you'll know that he's gonaa do it.
(The articles say within the next three weeks. People in Jeddah, please keep close eye on location, don't let us wait for long, as we already waited for sooo long):bash:


----------



## ibib

Let's hope they'll come out with a better design


----------



## Parisian Girl

*Kingdom Holding to build world's tallest tower*

_*Announcement expected in three weeks; tower is part of $20bn project in Jeddah*_

By Reuters | Published Thursday, October 21, 2010

Saudi-based Kingdom Holding Company plans to build the world's tallest tower as part of a project worth 75 billion riyals in the city of Jeddah, a newspaper report said on Thursday.

*Alsharq Al-Awsat newspaper, citing Kingdom's Chairman Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, said the company will officially announce the project at a press conference in three weeks.*

The skyscraper will be at the centre of the mixed-use project, which will stretch over 3.5 million square metres of land, the newspaper added.

It also said Kingdom Holding plans another development in the capital city of Riyadh with an estimated investment value of 25 billion riyals. It will include a park, a hotel and other entertainment elements, as well as 10,000 residential units.

Kingdom Holding, the investment firm of the Saudi billionaire prince, posted a 52.6 per cent rise in third-quarter earnings on Monday, driven by higher investment returns.

Kingdom, 95-per cent owned by the nephew of Saudi ruler King Abdullah, has stakes in some of the world's top companies the most valuable of which is Citigroup.

The world's tallest building at present is Dubai's 828-metre Burj Khalifa, developed by Emaar Properties.

_Emirates 24|7_



Now lets wait and see how it goes :cheers:


----------



## Asunarocks

Oh VERY nice! I bet the guessing game as to the final height will go on for a fair while hehe. Once the projest is offically anounced will the status at the top of the page change then or not until work on site begins? 
Second question (if anyone knows) will construction begin now or is this the stage where they issue contracts (ie there still a long wait till dirt starts moving?)


----------



## Parisian Girl

_An artist's impression of the mile-high Kingdom Tower in Jeddah. Kingdom Holding said yesterday that the project, announced in early 2008, is still on track.

* Image Credit: Supplied picture_

^^ :lol: _Gulf News_ have got Nakheel Tower in the frame. 

Don't you just love this kind of mindless, lazyass journalistic drivel! :lol: 



> The tallest tower in the world when completed, already informally dubbed the mile-high tower, will be double the height of Dubai's Burj Khalifa, which is currently the world's tallest man-made structure.


Hopefully this is the one thing they are right about though! :happy:


----------



## CrazyDave

Can some one post an English version of this text - Thanks


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

Good news. Perhaps we will also see a design in 3 weeks.

opcorn:

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## helghast

*Alwaleed Picks Burj Khalifa Architect Adrian Smith to Design Kingdom Tower*

Kingdom Holding Co. has awarded the design contract for its mile-high Kingdom Tower in Jeddah to Adrian Smith & Gordon Gill Architecture, Dubai-based Gulf News reported, citing an official it did not identify.

The development of the tower is being managed by Emaar Properties PJSC, the United Arab Emirates’ biggest real-estate company by market value, the newspaper said, citing the official. Emaar is the developer of Dubai’s Burj Khalifa, currently the world’s tallest tower and which the Kingdom Tower will overtake.

Adrian Smith designed Burj Khalifa when he was working for Skidmore Owings & Merrill, Gulf News said.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...ect-adrian-smith-to-design-kingdom-tower.html

CTBUH has Smith as the Architect
http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/?do=building&building_id=2


----------



## Kynareth

I don't think Gulf News are right about height, I suspect it to be 1001 m (just a little more than a 1 km).
And I hope they will make a better design since old are too simple for me (it looks like a GIANT needle).


----------



## Dubai_Steve

When is a realistic completion date?


----------



## GulfArabia

companies who submitted a bid all called it a (1100 meter tower) so who knows


----------



## helghast

Dubai_Steve said:


> When is a realistic completion date?


I'd say at-least 6/8 years. If nothing goes wrong.
2016/2018


----------



## KillerZavatar

what is the probable design they will go with now?


----------



## DinoVabec

*'Mile-High Tower' in Jeddah to go ahead says official source*


Plans are still in motion for the world's tallest man-made structure - the Kingdom Tower -an anonymous source told Gulf News yesterday. The UAE newspaper claims its unnamed official source said: "The Kingdom Tower in Jeddah is one of the many huge real estate projects Kingdom Holding plans to develop. Jeddah Al Eqtisadiah, a subsidiary of Kingdom Holding, has signed an agreement with the Emaar Group of the UAE to develop a city and the huge tower in Jeddah." 
*If the skyscraper was to be seen through to completion it would eclipse the Burj Khalifa as the world's tallest building at an incredible 1.6km high.* Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture was entrusted with the design of the tower in March this year, with Smith drawing on his experience designing the Burj Khalifa in Dubai.

The Kingdom Tower is part of a massive project for Kingdom Holding Company (KHC), which intends to generate an extensive development on an area of over 23million sq m in northern Jeddah. Offering a mix of commercial, residential, retail and educational facilities, the project will also include a new infrastructure network including a bridge across Obhur Creek.

Reports suggested that the project was put on hold due to the global economic crisis, a claim that KHC was quick to refute. An estimated cost on the KHC website is placed in excess of SR55bn, however external reports have seen this figure rise to an estimated SR100bn.

www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## KillerZavatar

I'm pretty sure that the official high won't be stated until the construction is already in a full run. It was similar with Burj Khalifa. But rather it will be 1100m or around 1600m will be made clear when the final design is shown in good renders and stuff. At the moment i think everything over 1000m is just awesome and i am ok with either size and will not be disappointed when its in the end "only" 1100m tall


----------



## DinoVabec

KillerZavatar said:


> I'm pretty sure that the official high won't be stated until the construction is already in a full run. It was similar with Burj Khalifa. But rather it will be 1100m or around 1600m will be made clear when the final design is shown in good renders and stuff. At the moment i think everything over 1000m is just awesome and i am ok with either size and will not be disappointed when its in the end "only" 1100m tall


Yeah, we'll know much more when we see renders...


----------



## KillerZavatar

so when construction is meant to start in 3 weeks we gotta see the final things and a website finally going up before i hope. The last render in golden was kinda nice though and i wouldnt mind if it stays the render. I hope they make the building not look too unique from every side and stuff. i think it's massive size is so major especially in that region. I mean it's like the first building over 250m and it will define everything in that city. And i hope the construction timeline for the project is not too slow. it would be nice to see this tower completed in 2018 or earlier. If it was finished in 2016 we would have a new record holder every 6 years since Petronas in 1998


----------



## KillerZavatar

GulfArabia said:


> Newspapers in saudi still say : +1km


btw i meant this render.


----------



## DinoVabec

^^ Somewhere in this thread is proposed design for this tower..Much better that this golden one...That's the one I would like to see...


----------



## KillerZavatar

Saudi guy said:


>


i only know this other design. i remember it being around here for quite a long time when i wasn't yet a member and this one was also used on skyscraperpage.com: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=82759


----------



## DinoVabec

^^ No, not this one.. I'm gonna find it, just a second..


----------



## DinoVabec

Here it is..



Fury said:


>


----------



## KillerZavatar

i like the design a lot. its funny though how the roof is smaller then in Burj Khalifa 

edit: they should make an office high up and not at the borrom though  would still be amazing to live in this building wow


----------



## DinoVabec

KillerZavatar said:


> i like the design a lot. its funny though how the roof is smaller then in Burj Khalifa
> 
> edit: they should make an office high up and not at the borrom though  would still be amazing to live in this building wow


Yeah..I wonder if the new design is goin' to be better than this..


----------



## KillerZavatar

for sure is that it will be a pyramidlike structure though, i mean that slowly goes towards a pinnacle i think. but yeah we will see i hope the design comes out in the next days


----------



## the sock

we all wait with baited breath now .


----------



## KillerZavatar

the sock said:


> we all wait with baited breath now .


and i really wonder when construction will be planned to end. It's awesome to see the project finally rolling. i hope construction will start in 3 weeks and not be pushed to another date


----------



## GulfArabia

ok, only 2 days have passed .. 19 days more left


----------



## helghast

http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune...-be-built-repeat-after-me-chicago-spire-.html




DinoVabec said:


> Here it is..


That is SOM's design.


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

Yes the render I posted some time ago is a SOM vision. I was just saying I wouldn't have a problem if it was close to this.

Also, it is possible it is an AS design done while he was still at SOM.

I agree with Killer that anything over 1000 meters will be bitchin.
1600 would be more bitchin tho ... :lol:

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## krkseg1ops

Dude, if they started a real mile high tower, that'd be the most amazing thing of the 21st century! Go Saudi!


----------



## KillerZavatar

Fury said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Yes the render I posted some time ago is a SOM vision. I was just saying I wouldn't have a problem if it was close to this.
> 
> Also, it is possible it is an AS design done while he was still at SOM.
> 
> I agree with Killer that anything over 1000 meters will be bitchin.
> 1600 would be more bitchin tho ... :lol:
> 
> :cheers:
> Ray.


1600m would easily make Burj Khalifa look like a baby highrise. And yeah that would be bitching



krkseg1ops said:


> Dude, if they started a real mile high tower, that'd be the most amazing thing of the 21st century! Go Saudi!


Most amazing thing yet. but the 21st century is long and if it really is 1600m tall i still have my doubts that it will stay the tallest building on earth for more than 25 years. Maybe not even 10


----------



## GulfArabia

Kuwait is planning one, and we are still waiting for china


----------



## DinoVabec

I'm so glad we're this generation which will see architecture goin' above 1000 m for the first time..


----------



## KillerZavatar

DinoVabec said:


> I'm so glad we're this generation which will see architecture goin' above 1000 m for the first time..


it's just the beginning


----------



## GulfArabia

KillerZavatar said:


> especially in that region. I mean it's like the first building over 250m and it will define everything in that city.


 there are over 6 towers under-construction that are taller than 200m and other super talls.. oldest one is: 




















Jeddah Fountain, is *the tallest water fountain in the world*. Located in the coast of Jeddah, west coast of Kingdom of Saudi Arabia. The fountain jets water *312 metres (1,024 ft) above the Red Sea.* It was donated to the city of Jeddah by King Fahd, hence its name. The fountain is visible throughout the entire vicinity of Jeddah. The water it ejects can reach a speed of 375 kilometres (233 mi) per hour with a weight exceeding 18 tons. It was constructed between 1980 and 1983 and began operating in 1985. The fountain uses saltwater taken from the Red Sea instead of freshwater. It uses over 500 spotlights to illuminate the fountain at night.

On Wednesday, 17th February 2010, Othar Lawrence (USA), Red Bull Air Force Sky Diving base-jumper (35 years), achieved a unique global record through a historic leap along King Fahad fountain on Red Sea Corniche, in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia.

On 27th March 2010, the fountain's lights were turned off in a support for Earth Hour 2010.

:cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

i also totally forgot about the lamar towers. but still even with another supertall this giant will be far out of reach and define the skyline for its own. Even more extreme than Taipei 101 does

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?p=5026388
this thread has the designs and news short for an overview


----------



## KillerZavatar

also, i wonder if other skyscrapers are planned together with this project directly next to the main building, since it's a big empty plot they have, considering i looked at the right place on google earth


----------



## GulfArabia

^^ Alwaleed has good taste, and he has the best people designing the tower for Jeddah. i trust that its going to be "21st century" Hopefully


----------



## KillerZavatar

DinoVabec said:


> I seriously hope that design would be something ultra modern, ecological, something that says "21st century"...


ala greenland plaza.

but i think they will stay to the round form that keeps getting thinner to the top like either a drop or a needle. but at the moment its not important how they built it but that they built it


----------



## antovador

Hope this building will not like the Makkah stalinist one. Harbour Tower was a good example of islamic style with "21st century" style.


----------



## krkseg1ops

It's in preparations now


----------



## GulfArabia

*World Architecture News
*

'Mile-High Tower' in Jeddah to go ahead says official source



*Plans are still in motion* for the world's tallest man-made structure - the Kingdom Tower -an anonymous source told Gulf News yesterday. The UAE newspaper claims its unnamed official source said: "The Kingdom Tower in Jeddah is one of the many huge real estate projects Kingdom Holding plans to develop. Jeddah Al Eqtisadiah, a subsidiary of Kingdom Holding, has signed an agreement with the Emaar Group of the UAE to develop a city and the huge tower in Jeddah."

If the skyscraper was to be seen through to completion it would eclipse the Burj Khalifa as the world's tallest building at an incredible 1.6km high. Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture was entrusted with the design of the tower in March this year, with Smith drawing on his experience designing the Burj Khalifa in Dubai.

The Kingdom Tower is part of a massive project for Kingdom Holding Company (KHC), which intends to generate an extensive development on an area of over 23million sq m in northern Jeddah. Offering a mix of commercial, residential, retail and educational facilities, the project will also include a new infrastructure network including a bridge across Obhur Creek.

Reports suggested that the project was put on hold due to the global economic crisis, a claim that KHC was quick to refute. An estimated cost on the KHC website is placed in excess of SR55bn, however external reports have seen this figure rise to an estimated SR100bn.


picture used:







​


----------



## KillerZavatar

krkseg1ops said:


> It's in preparations now


but we still dont have a final design. =/


----------



## GulfArabia

New roumers in Saudi says *1180 - 1280 meters+ 

1?80*


----------



## Makkawi.Pk

^^
:nono:


----------



## KillerZavatar

GulfArabia said:


> New roumers in Saudi says *1180 - 1280 meters+
> 
> 1?80*


that would be an awesome size i think


----------



## DinoVabec

Time is goin' too slow..


----------



## KillerZavatar

DinoVabec said:


> Time is goin' too slow..


it will be slow when construction is in process, right now its pretty interesting to wait for final renders and project details and when completition is supposed to complete


----------



## KillerZavatar

GgOoOoGgLlEe said:


> I have a bad feeling that they will cancle this project somewhy hno:


yeah i have the same doubts and fears. i really hope they stick to the 3 week date and dont push it to a later date like twice and then cancel the whole thing. But i think very soon we will actually find out how this is going to end


----------



## GulfArabia

the designs are ready, its just that Al Waleed wants to announce it at the time he wants...


with in 2 weeks now


----------



## huizer

I wonder how long it'll take to build this.


----------



## GulfArabia

huizer said:


> I wonder how long it'll take to build this.


kingdom holding wants the tower finished in 70 months

and kingdom city within 120 months


----------



## Mom44

Greaaaat one!


----------



## Eastern37

Would be great if they build it that fast 

Also building a whole city in 10 years, that sounds pretty optimistic to me!


----------



## Mom44

Eastern37 said:


> Would be great if they build it that fast
> 
> Also building a whole city in 10 years, that sounds pretty optimistic to me!


I'm Sure My Friend It's will Be Very Fast 
You KNow Why ??
I will answer

It's For the saudi Billionare ( prince alwaleed bin talal )
He Can Move Every Thing easily by his great fortune !!^^^^


----------



## Eastern37

Lets hope so! :lol:


----------



## KillerZavatar

GulfArabia said:


> kingdom holding wants the tower finished in 70 months
> 
> and kingdom city within 120 months


so let's say they start this November, then it will be finished September 2016
that means Burj Khalifa will hold its title for at least 6 years

edit: cause im stupid


----------



## patrykus

droneriot said:


> And we all know how that went.


Because of crisis, we all know that. We probably will have to wait long time before anything over 400m will be proposed again for Duba hno:


----------



## Fury

Hi all.



AltinD said:


> A birdy told me that the tower will have 154 floors and a main structure height of 614 meters, followed by a spire section.
> 
> The design is heavily influenced by BK with a central cone-shapped section and three wings that tappers with the height. The other considered design by SOM was also similar. The tower is referred internally as the 1 km tower, however the birdy couldn't see the top height.
> 
> As per design the piles should go up to a depth of 40 - 50 meters, however the results of the site tests were negative.


Hi Altin.

OOOH - your a wealth of great info ...

So they haven't picked a design yet. This doesn't bode well for the rumoured construction start this week.

Soil tests negative. I'm presuming you mean 40 to 50 meter (skin friction I presume) piles will need to be longer. Another strike against construction starting right away.

Hopefully I'm not correct.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## AltinD

^^ No, the design from AS&GG was chosen, but it happened some weeks back and that of SOM was the other contender. 

As for the piles, yes ... that's what birdy heard apparently.


----------



## KillerZavatar

AltinD said:


> ^^ No, the design from AS&GG was chosen, but it happened some weeks back and that of SOM was the other contender.
> 
> As for the piles, yes ... that's what birdy heard apparently.


what exactly was the as&gg design?


----------



## DinoVabec

True, but I can't believe it will have less floors than BK...:lol: That's kinda FAIL...But if design surprise us, and I think it will, that wont be that bad then..


----------



## helghast

AltinD said:


> ^^ No, the design from AS&GG was chosen, but it happened some weeks back and that of SOM was the other contender.
> 
> As for the piles, yes ... that's what birdy heard apparently.


By any chance does this Birdie know the function of the tower ? Or If the "spire section" will be partially enclosed like the Burj ? Or more Importantly, Will it still take the Title ?


----------



## GulfArabia

spire section

will have things like turbines solar cells (something like that) - power

my birdy goes higher =p


----------



## ibib

My birdy is telling me we should wait


----------



## AltinD

helghast said:


> By any chance does this Birdie know the function of the tower ? Or If the "spire section" will be partially enclosed like the Burj ? Or more Importantly, Will it still take the Title ?


1. Irrelevant 
2. Believed so
3. If you mean taller then BK: Of course


----------



## KillerZavatar

AltinD said:


> 3. If you mean taller then BK: Of course


i think he meant it because of the spire and like you said the spire and all designs we had from this tower were an official part of the structure and therefor the tip will measure the official height.  i really hope the 70 month range is true though, it would be epic to have a tower taller then burj khalifa by 2016 already


----------



## krkseg1ops

I hope this will be a true mile high tower


----------



## KillerZavatar

krkseg1ops said:


> I hope this will be a true mile high tower


would be awesome, but it's only a dream, it most likely will not happen for this project


----------



## Eastern37

krkseg1ops said:


> I hope this will be a true mile high tower


^^ mile high probably not, kilometer high hopefully.


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

Still nothing about this project on AS and GG's site. To be expected I guess. 

I liked the SOM vision design and have a sneaking suspicion it's an AS design. Being SOM never got it and AS/GG did I'm sure it will be spectacular.

Hope we get to see it soon ... and some creditable height numbers too ...

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## Kynareth

Translated by GulfArabia (page 67 of this thread):
'The announcement of the official launch in building real estate project that includes a skyscraper highest in the world will be in 3 weeks, did not give more details about the subject, which noted that this will be announced at a press conference soon.'
I'm still hoping it will be annouced this week.


----------



## KillerZavatar

So this is AS+GG's design? Maybe still changed, but this one is the one they released i believe


Fury said:


>


----------



## DinoVabec

^^ I think that's SOM's design...But I would love to see this one built...


----------



## GulfArabia

^^ the render is't the one for jeddah. and its really *UGLY*

*Hight is = 1?80* and just like Burj Khalifa, they will keep it a secrete, al we know it ts +1km


----------



## spectre000

Can someone confirm this is the future location of KT? Right about where the words "Saudi Arabia" are. I just want to be certain. Thanks!


"The Jeddah land site is located in the city's northern area, on northern side of the Obhur Creek and the Red Sea, an area known for its natural beauty and beach facilities. It comprises more than 2 million square metres. It is approximately 20 minutes driving distance from the city centre of Jeddah and 5 minutes north west of the King Abdul Aziz airport. The site consists of relatively level open land which is presently undeveloped. The immediately surrounding area is developed with private residences and club facilities on the waterfront which borders the site on the west and south. The project has acquired adjacent sites to provide access to Obhur creek and the Red Sea." From Kingdom Holding Company's website.


Image from Google Earth.


----------



## ibib

Yes, it is within that area


----------



## spectre000

ibib said:


> Yes, it is within that area


Thanks so much!


----------



## Fury

Hi all.



KillerZavatar said:


> So this is AS+GG's design? Maybe still changed, but this one is the one they released i believe


Hi Killer.

That is the SOM vision - not specifically for any project. I bet it was done by AS when he was with them but I'm not sure of that.

I would be happy if this was the design for the Kingdom Tower - I like it.
But since AS / GG won it won't be that design. I would think Altin's birdie has some inside info.

Hopefully they just release it already ...
Also hopefully the piling revision won't take too long.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## KillerZavatar

I hope the birdie has some inside information and this project really gets its go this week. But i still dont know because we get like no more new information at all. they really keep the whole thing secret.


----------



## jamesbaig

Wow i just realized that this is tower is actually twice as high as Burj Dubai


----------



## DinoVabec

I think this tower will be "the last one"...I doubt we will see anything taller soon...1 km mark will be passed (I think that was most of the motivation..World tallest building and above 1 km), there will be years and years needed to project and build anything taller...


----------



## Blue Flame

Maybe, but I think that before 2050 there will be a building more than a mile high. The desire to build higher will always exist, and I think people will always try to beat the record. There is no height limit. If there is enogh money, and enough ego (which there always is :lolanything can be built.


----------



## KillerZavatar

DinoVabec said:


> I think this tower will be "the last one"...I doubt we will see anything taller soon...1 km mark will be passed (I think that was most of the motivation..World tallest building and above 1 km), there will be years and years needed to project and build anything taller...


with the current development i wouldn't be too sure about it. You see the current development in China and world wide the number of skyscrapers increases more and more.
for supertalls the current world count looks like this as an example:
2006:31
2007:35
2008:38
2009:42
2010:54
2011:73
2012:94
(skyscraperpage data)
it will be only a matter of time untill a building even higher than Jeddah is build and especially after it is build in 2016 or even later there will most likely be similar big projects thought off.


----------



## GulfArabia

Bahrain's (_Murjan Tower 1_) : *1022* Meters (200 floors)
Kuwait's (_Burj Mubarak_) : *1001* Meters
Dubai's (_Nakheel Tower_ : Al-Burj) : *-1400* Meters
Jeddah's (_Kingdom Tower : Burj Al-Mamlakah_) : *1?80* Meters , (Mile High Tower) : *1600* Meters [same project]

thats the current available 3000ft+ proposals, & they all have the money for it


----------



## KillerZavatar

GulfArabia said:


> Bahrain's (_Murjan Tower 1_) : *1022* Meters (200 floors)
> Kuwait's (_Burj Mubarak_) : *1001* Meters
> Dubai's (_Nakheel Tower_ : Al-Burj) : *-1400* Meters
> Jeddah's (_Kingdom Tower : Burj Al-Mamlakah_) : *1?80* Meters , (Mile High Tower) : *1600* Meters [same project]
> 
> thats the current available 3000ft+ proposals, & they all have the money for it


for the money, i would say it looks dark for nakheel for the next few years. the other two projects are proposed to be a long term construction for more than 10 years i think. i think one of them was even planned to be build for 20 years if im not mistaken. I think the next over 1000km building might be even in China ater Jeddah of course.


----------



## Kynareth

I think that we need new materials to build higher than 1 mile (I'm not an expert but steel and concrete are just too heavy in my view).
I see future construction industry using carbon nanotubes(graphen) and materials like titanium dioxide nanoparticles.
Something like space elevator can't be build just using steel and concrete.


----------



## Mom44

Your Birdy I s surely wrong !!! hhhhhhhhh

because the prince alwaleed bin talal his ambition is tooo greeaaat !!! more than you imagine!!
sothat I think the height is : 1300 M & 300 F

any idea ??


----------



## Mom44

GulfArabia said:


> ^^ the render is't the one for jeddah. and its really *UGLY*
> 
> *Hight is = 1?80* and just like Burj Khalifa, they will keep it a secrete, al we know it ts +1km


You're right
they will keep it secretly !!


----------



## Mom44

Any News Guys ????


----------



## Kynareth

Mom44 said:


> Any News Guys ????


You are really impatient man.


----------



## DinoVabec

I agree there will always be desire to build higher...But then, we need new materials, new technology to build that high...I wonder if we'll see the project where an engineers will say "not possible"...


----------



## spectre000

Do planes take off/land at King Abdul Aziz airport from the south, north, or both? From the north the flight paths seem very close. KT looks to be about 5.5 km NW of the airport, but only about 2 km west of the flightpath.


----------



## kiki4j

great!,It make me surprised!


----------



## GulfArabia

They will be building a new airport (most pilgrims come though this one) it should be a little more to the north


----------



## helghast

On hold ?

http://www.zawya.com/projects/project.cfm/pid260208080028?cc


----------



## Pablobegood

Kynareth said:


> I think that we need new materials to build higher than 1 mile (I'm not an expert but steel and concrete are just too heavy in my view).
> I see future construction industry using carbon nanotubes(graphen) and materials like titanium dioxide nanoparticles.
> Something like space elevator can't be build just using steel and concrete.


But carbon nanotubes don't work wit compression but high resistance to traction. Therefore it's useless in this kind of self-supporting megastructures. Basically carbon nanotube is a cutting edge carbon fiber.


----------



## Msradell

helghast said:


> On hold ?
> 
> http://www.zawya.com/projects/project.cfm/pid260208080028?cc


Assuming that's accurate which it certainly should be it appears so! Certainly an interesting development.


----------



## AltinD

Put on hold because there are problems with the initial pile design, which failed during the latest testing? Problems that might lead to the redesing of the piles? :dunno:


----------



## GulfArabia

this site wasn't updated, and like us, they don't know


----------



## Kynareth

Pablobegood said:


> But carbon nanotubes don't work wit compression but high resistance to traction. Therefore it's useless in this kind of self-supporting megastructures. Basically carbon nanotube is a cutting edge carbon fiber.


I 'm thinking about strengthening the concrete and other materials by carbon nanotubes, arranged in properly way.
I don't know how but I assume that when they're properly arranged they can be as well resistant to compression and traction.


----------



## AltinD

Carbon fiber was already used to strengthen the lower part of the Burj Khalifa structure.


----------



## speedy1979

AltinD said:


> Carbon fiber was already used to strengthen the lower part of the Burj Khalifa structure.


Was it used in the concrete as reinforcement or was it used to encase the concrete?


----------



## KillerZavatar

i really hope those on hold rumors won't be confirmed though. i guess we will see very soon


----------



## DinoVabec

KillerZavatar said:


> i really hope those on hold rumors won't be confirmed though. i guess we will see very soon


Damn...I think we're gonna have to wait a bit more...


----------



## GulfArabia

there are no roamers, that website posts what it finds int he news, the last thing on the news about this tower is what al waled announced. one week left to know for sure.


----------



## AltinD

speedy1979 said:


> Was it used in the concrete as reinforcement or was it used to encase the concrete?


The former, it was done halfway through the construction.


----------



## jh1

an old animation , from the Saudi forum :



arch.ahmad said:


> Hey guys I am not sure if you already have seen this video before. However, I think it's worth to share it here.


----------



## Mom44

jh1 said:


> an old animation , from the Saudi forum :


Great Video !!!! Hope it be soon !!

we must wait 

it's worth waiting !!!^^thanks JH1


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

OK - not sure what this design from AS is for but the guy who took these pics had some vids of "Kingdom City" site from a year ago as well. (nothing to see - no activity at all - and no mention of any relation to the pics)

These are from May of this year. Altin did say it was a 3 lobed design that was chosen ...

Could it be the KT design ?

Draw your own conclusion ...

Picasa - Hisham Fouad









I could certainly live with this if it turns out to be the KT design. 
Discussion ... thoughts ...?

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## Eastern37

^^ It does match the description that has been given and it looks great  Lets hope it is!!


----------



## ibib

Fury said:


>


Isn't he Adrian Smith (Adrian Smith & Gordon Gill)??









^^ Adrian Smith


----------



## GulfArabia

IT DOES MATCH !!! *:O*

Edit: { both building and guy }


----------



## ibib

^^OK, so now we know it's a 3-lobed building design with Adrian Smith holding it in the last picture (He likes that black shirt).:lol:


----------



## Kynareth

I like the last design.


----------



## GulfArabia

Fury said:


> Hi all.
> 
> OK - not sure what this design from AS is for but the guy who took these pics had some vids of "Kingdom City" site from a year ago as well. (nothing to see - no activity at all - and no mention of any relation to the pics)
> 
> These are from May of this year. Altin did say it was a 3 lobed design that was chosen ...
> 
> Could it be the KT design ?
> 
> Draw your own conclusion ...
> 
> Picasa - Hisham Fouad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could certainly live with this if it turns out to be the KT design.
> Discussion ... thoughts ...?
> 
> :cheers:
> Ray.


i wonder what the cladding will look like


----------



## AltinD

To me too it matches the desription I heard, also the extended legs on the ground/lower levels.


----------



## DinoVabec

I have to say I like what I see..:banana:


----------



## جوهر الروح

يا عيني على الشغل الاحترافي


----------



## jh1

it looks like as if it's something from the future .
"Me likey" kay:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

ibib said:


> Isn't he Adrian Smith (Adrian Smith & Gordon Gill)??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Adrian Smith


Jip, they are in the project for a long time...

Its confirmed by many newspapers like Chicago Tribune.



March 24, 2010

Report: Chicago architects, Smith and Gill, selected to design kilometer-high tower, which would be world's tallest building, in Saudi Arabia.










" The planned Saudi tower would rise to a height of at least 3,281 feet and would house a mix of uses, previously identified as a hotel, offices and high-end residences. MEED's report said the Saudi investment firm, Kingdom Holding Co., had asked contractors to submit revised prices for the tower now that the company has selected an architect. "

link: http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune...ign-kilometerhigh-tower-in-saudi-arabia-.html


----------



## Mom44

hope is the real design !!


----------



## KillerZavatar

but no news on construction yet


----------



## Nonoka

I don't like the design.


----------



## GulfArabia

the date in the pics (*18 5 2010*) is kinda along time ago, i'm sure the design is now much better and more detailed, can't wait for the official renders


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

I really like this design a lot. That remind me of Frank Lloyd Wright's proposed a mile high tower (never built) back in the 50's. Both towers look much similar in shape. I hoped to see something similar to Frank Lloyd Wright's work to get built... Now this, let hope it will ever get built!


----------



## Rody69

about kingdom tower,I have heard (from someone who gave the information since 2006 and he works in KHC)it's going to be more like a stretched three corners pyramid towards the sky,with what "appears to be" two spares !! (or two horns as he told me ) the first one reaches 1000 m and the other one to 1?80m :cheers:
who knows it might be between 1080 and 1180..for me I prefere *1111 m*


----------



## GulfArabia

> the first one reaches 1000 m


dude thats what i had in mind when i saw the render XD *NICE*!


----------



## Rody69

^^ yeah that's why I was suprisedwhen I saw Fury's photos :lol:
anyway..
he said (the guy who works for KHC) he's not sure if that would be the final design, altough he heard something about changing the extrior cladding (|I don't know if he meant the color or the material:dunno:


----------



## Igor

> *ITS OFFICIAL !! CONSTRUCTION WILL START IN 3 WEEKS !!!!!*


^^ Construction has not begun?


----------



## GulfArabia

Rody69 said:


> ^^ yeah that's why I was suprisedwhen I saw Fury's photos :lol:
> anyway..
> he said (the guy who works for KHC) he's not sure if that would be the final design, altough he heard something about changing the extrior cladding (|I don't know if he meant the color or the material:dunno:


they should make the cladding *RED* :banana: as in the red sea


----------



## KillerZavatar

igor said:


> ^^ Construction has not begun?


not as we know yet. this week we heard about possible problems, something about the piling or material can't really remember, but nothing got to us on the official way


----------



## KillerZavatar

Rody69 said:


> about kingdom tower,I have heard (from someone who gave the information since 2006 and he works in KHC)it's going to be more like a stretched three corners pyramid towards the sky,with what "appears to be" two spares !! (or two horns as he told me ) the first one reaches 1000 m and the other one to 1?80m :cheers:
> who knows it might be between 1080 and 1180..for me I prefere *1111 m*


so it would look like this render? : http://b.imagehost.org/view/0528/DSCN3337


----------



## Rody69

KillerZavatar said:


> not as we know yet. this week we heard about possible problems, something about the piling or material can't really remember, but nothing got to us on the official way


I finish work at 12:30 am..Im gonna try to give the site a look


----------



## Rody69

and as I know...
AL-Waleed is in London (the re-openning of the Savoy) ..so it's impossible to lunch the project without him.


----------



## GulfArabia

he can launch it from there  or just come back home for a day
the world is tiny village today.. image how tiny it is for someone like him


----------



## Rody69

if I got my own 747 and A 380,tho whole world is going to be next door for me :lol:


----------



## HK999

love the height, the proposed design not so much... i'll take shanghai tower any day :cheers2:


----------



## KillerZavatar

and still no real news on start of construction  it makes me afraid this project will again delay for a long time


----------



## MUHA

*Besix: we expect Binladin to win Kingdom Tower*

Besix: we expect Binladin to win Kingdom Tower


The Belgian contractor in the running for the world’s tallest tower contract has said it expects its Saudi-based competitor to win the deal.


Dubai-based firm Besix in partnership with El Seif Engineering & Contracting, is up against the Saudi Binladin Group for the 1-km high ‘Kingdom Tower’ in Jeddah, and is hoping to hear back from the decision-makers soon.

The contractors, which are both renowned for their flagship projects, were actually meant to find out which firm had been awarded the contract in September, but as yet as still waiting.

Speaking about the firm’s geographical expansion plans, Philippe Dessoy, general manager of subsidiary firm Six Construct, told Construction Week: “For more than a year we have been looking at Saudi Arabia.

"We put a tender together for the Kingdom Tower, and we’re on the shortlist with Binladin, but I expect the job to go to Binladin.”

That said, the GM of the Burj Khalifa builder, and firm responsible for Abu Dhabi’s recently-completed Sheikh Zayed Bridge, did add that he hoped to win a contract in Saudi by the middle of next year.

“We hope to win a project in Saudi as soon as possible, but we don’t expect anything for another few months. We hope to have a project before summer next year.”

With more than 200 floors, Kingdom Tower will stand higher than the Burj Khalifa, which is currently the world's tallest man-made structure at 828m.

Last year, developer Emaar, also responsible for the Burj Khalifa, was selected by Kingdom Holdings Company (KHC) to supervise construction of the tower and surrounding city development, estimated to cost a massive US$40 billion to build.

In September, the two contractors competing for the project had to revise their prices due to changes to the design.

Source


----------



## eddeux

the design is nice. I have a feeling that this tower will be pleasant to the eyes at night. I mean, it will look like a beam of light puncturing the sky. How cool is that?


----------



## Julito-dubai

...one cousin knocks down skyscrapers, the other one is building them (referring to the Binladin Group, once called Bin Laden Group). Change is good for family business !


----------



## Handbanana

^^
Well if that's not irony, I don't know what is.


----------



## DinoVabec

200 floors, huh? :| :sly:


----------



## KillerZavatar

so it seems to take some more time before it starts


----------



## iamtheSTIG

When will this building be approved already?!?! It's starting to confuse me lol


----------



## GulfArabia

insider source says the project will be launched any day now :banana:



> مصادرنا الخاصة تؤكد ان المشروع سينطلق والمؤتمر الصحفي سيوضح ذلك قريبا
> 
> 
> مبروك ياهل جدة
> كل عام وانتم بخير


http://www.tmleek.com


----------



## ZZ-II

lets hope the best :cheers: . I really can't wait


----------



## Lahmacun

i hope they built a 1600 meters high skyscraper.Dubai had some plans of 2 km +


----------



## GulfArabia

Dubai didn't have plans of a 2 km skyscraper


----------



## DinoVabec

Lahmacun said:


> i hope they built a 1600 meters high skyscraper.Dubai had some plans of 2 km +





GulfArabia said:


> Dubai didn't have plans of a 2 km skyscraper


I know what Dubai had... Just a big vision to place whole city in one tower...

But hey..You never know what the future brings..:cheers:


----------



## GulfArabia

i'm talking about the past, but who knows, if Dubai wants to break the record 2km is too short


----------



## Kynareth

That is what he's talking about: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1193257 - not working link
[EDIT] I can't find this topic now but here is what wikipedia says about it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dubai_City_Tower

But it won't be built anytime soon. When we are able to build something that tall, we'll probably have better projects.


----------



## 645577

:cheers::banana::bash:^^:lol::nuts:cool...


----------



## iamtheSTIG

Thats *MENTAL!!!* 
Im surprised the tectonic palte its on wouldn't start to sink :lol:


----------



## eddeux

GulfArabia said:


> i'm talking about the past, but who knows, if Dubai wants to break the record 2km is too short


Dubai will strike back once immediately after Kingdom Tower is built. Dubai must always have the tallest tower in the world, and especially the tallest in the ME. So Kingdom Tower will be surpassed one-two years after construction by a mega tower. 2km is all that's needed.


----------



## Eastern37

^^ i believe that dubai will retake the tallest at some point in time, but definitely not 1-2 years after this is completed.


----------



## Mom44

patrykus said:


> ^^Don't you know that Saudis are to lazy to take pictures? Most of their projects gets one, two at the most, updates per year. Maybe abral al bait is one exception..


lazy ???? Abraj al - bait ?? 

First : YOu MUst REspect the laws of Skyscrapercity
second : WE Have lot's of projects faster than abraj albait and have more updates !!

before you talking chech them up !!!!

ooooooh that sleepy post ~~!!:bash:


----------



## boschb

patrykus said:


> ^^ I believe they have ditial cameras in Jeddah. they just don't bother going out of their air conditioned cars to take pictures for some hobbysts


i dont believe you have ever posted a pic yourself? there are plenty of pics on the Saudi forums



> Is this realistically going to be built as the mile high tower? :0


uh did you mean that literally?


----------



## Pablobegood

patrykus said:


> Don't you know that Saudis are to lazy to take pictures? Most of their projects gets one, two at the most, updates per year. Maybe abral al bait is one exception..





patrykus said:


> I believe they have ditial cameras in Jeddah. they just don't bother going out of their air conditioned cars to take pictures for some hobbysts


oh, please....ban this idiot :bash:


----------



## RandomNameTag

Pablobegood said:


> oh, please....ban this idiot :bash:


I actually agree with Patry. It's December, it's no longer the hot season. It should be known what exactly is going on at the site. Then there's Rody69, who kept on talking of taking photographs, but ends up leaving and not posting anything. It's rediculous!hno:


----------



## Eastern37

^^ While I agree as well, projects like this that aren't close to a city don't get many updates because people aren't driving/walking past on there way to work like other projects in say, New York, London or Shanghai. Don't forget not every one is a skyscraper nerd like us, so just be happy with what updates we get.


----------



## patrykus

Mom44 said:


> lazy ???? Abraj al - bait ??
> 
> First : YOu MUst REspect the laws of Skyscrapercity
> second : WE Have lot's of projects faster than abraj albait and have more updates !!
> 
> before you talking chech them up !!!!
> 
> ooooooh that sleepy post ~~!!:bash:





Pablobegood said:


> oh, please....ban this idiot :bash:


Jesus Christ :lol:




boschb said:


> i dont believe you have ever posted a pic yourself? there are plenty of pics on the Saudi forums
> 
> 
> uh did you mean that literally?


Actually the the last update on this thread has been posted by me. I digged it up from some arabian board even though I can't say a single word in arabic. Still it was like maybe half year back... //correct, it was least but one




Eastern37 said:


> ^^ While I agree as well, projects like this that aren't close to a city don't get many updates because people aren't driving/walking past on there way to work like other projects in say, New York, London or Shanghai. Don't forget not every one is a skyscraper nerd like us, so just be happy with what updates we get.


Well maybe you are partialy right, but there is many posts like "yes I went by the site today, many actions going on", or "I've seen the site nothing new" but it seems nobody can take a single pic...

Well then, Ithought I could provoke arabian society to prove how strong their support is for ssc. I still hope they will


----------



## Mesch

patrykus said:


> Well then, Ithought I could provoke *Jeddan *society to prove how strong their support is for ssc. I still hope they will


Fixed. The country is large with many cities, not everyone lives in Jeddah.
& BTW - the citizens of KSA are called _Saudi _Arabian and not Arabian.


----------



## Kynareth

Unfortunately we don't have many people from Jeddah here so we can't count on them too much. But I'm sure that when the true construction starts, Arabian folk will start posting photos. That would be just too interesting not to take pictures.


----------



## helghast

Great find Fury! 


Fury said:


> Hi all.
> 
> OK - not sure what this design from AS is for but the guy who took these pics had some vids of "Kingdom City" site from a year ago as well. (nothing to see - no activity at all - and no mention of any relation to the pics)
> 
> These are from May of this year. Altin did say it was a 3 lobed design that was chosen ...
> 
> Could it be the KT design ?
> 
> Draw your own conclusion ...
> 
> Picasa - Hisham Fouad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could certainly live with this if it turns out to be the KT design.
> Discussion ... thoughts ...?
> 
> :cheers:
> Ray.


 From looking at the first picture, I've noticed there seems to be some kind of helipad. Notice the renders on the left hand side. It show something similar to the helipad on the burj al arab. Even the model shows something extruded outwards at around 600m+/-. So what else could it be ?



Fury said:


> I could certainly live with this if it turns out to be the KT design.
> Discussion ... thoughts ...?
> 
> :cheers:
> Ray.


 Same here :cheers: But I think the only difference will see in the design is the base. But who know's, it's still early.


patrykus said:


> New bids for 1.1km-high tower
> 
> 
> A senior member of staff at one of the contenders, who asked not to be named, said the *size of the building’s podium had been reduced.*
> 
> *source:* thenational.ae


----------



## KillerZavatar

it was supposed to be under construction last month, what happened?


----------



## Fayez

KillerZavatar said:


> it was supposed to be under construction last month, what happened?


they said that they're going to start in 3 weeks, then they did some soil testing in these three weeks,so I think they had a problem in the soil test !! hno:


----------



## GulfArabia

testing happened before these weeks


----------



## Soroban

Fury said:


> Hi all.
> 
> OK - not sure what this design from AS is for but the guy who took these pics had some vids of "Kingdom City" site from a year ago as well. (nothing to see - no activity at all - and no mention of any relation to the pics)
> 
> These are from May of this year. Altin did say it was a 3 lobed design that was chosen ...
> 
> Could it be the KT design ?
> 
> Draw your own conclusion ...
> 
> Picasa - Hisham Fouad
> 
> 
> I could certainly live with this if it turns out to be the KT design.
> Discussion ... thoughts ...?
> 
> :cheers:
> Ray.


Hummmmmmmm

Lanco Hills Signature Tower 








India Tower:


----------



## patrykus

^^ My vote for the last one, others are out of competition


----------



## boschb

so because all towers three sided, and thin they are similar
it seems that the burj khalifa is the same, i guess this is the best way to build tall?


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

Hi Boschb.
The 3 lobed design allows more window area and gives the best views unobstructed by the other lobes. Perhaps THE best design for residential buildings.

Hi Helghast.
I would like if that is the KT design. It is from a while ago so it may be one of the proposals that could be revised considerably. Or it could just be another great AS vision though it looked like it was being presented to someone.
As for the heipad - it does look like it alright but I would be reluctant to say it will be included on the actual structure. Its location on the side like that would make taking off and landing from it - dangerous at best.

Altin had some not so good news on the failed soil tests for the planned pile/barette program. This means a new foundation plan must be drawn up.
This matter may mean changes to the main design though not necessarily.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## krkseg1ops

^^ You're right, such helipad landing would be only for top pilots because of the horizontal wind blows. Besides, I'd rather have it on the top of the spire


----------



## Fayez

GulfArabia said:


> saudi population now is 27 million with 60% under 18 of age, and its going to double to 60 million in less than 10 years, plus saudi is in need with more than 1.5 million house units per year. so why not build a new city (kingdom city, KAEC + 7 more economic cities under construction + 40 new universities 10 giants are under construction) + one really huge skyscraper kingdom tower


guys, he was right  :-

*the Riyadh’s population has significantly expanded from some 150,000 in 1960 to over 5 million today and is expected to exceed 10 million by 2021*
:nuts:

*source*: 

http://www.cityscapeintelligence.com/cityscape-riyadh-to-focus-on-regions-transformation-into-modern-hub


----------



## KillerZavatar

so no recent information on this? is it still prep? or did the hold it because there were problems with soil testing?


----------



## Fayez

KillerZavatar said:


> so no recent information on this? is it still prep? or did the hold it because there were problems with soil testing?


cityscape riyadh is after 4 days, let's hope they didn't start yet because they want to show the project in the cityscape showroom !!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Fayez

*I made this video myself, everyone must see it:* :banana:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBI5i3orZq8&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## KillerZavatar

fayzoon said:


> *I made this video myself, everyone must see it:* :banana:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBI5i3orZq8&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


only that it's not really under construction, yet. but nice video


----------



## Fayez

KillerZavatar said:


> only that it's not really under construction, yet. but nice video


kingdom tower will be under construction soon, they can't stay silent... hno:


----------



## KillerZavatar

fayzoon said:


> kingdom tower will be under construction soon, they can't stay silent... hno:


but they pretty much are at the moment. i pray that the problems they are facing are soon solved


----------



## gabrielesky

The BigBen is beautiful.


----------



## gabrielesky

The Pisa's tower is more beautiful.


----------



## Kynareth

gabrielesky said:


> The Pisa's tower is more beautiful.


What have you registered for ?


----------



## no_gods

ark972 said:


> www.skyscraper.ucoz.net


stop this shit :bash:


----------



## GulfArabia

“Kingdom Holdings paid $2 million for the land and I think they paid ... will be the second tallest building in East Africa after Kenya's Times Tower. ...

http://www.monitor.co.ug/News/National/-/688334/1070252/-/ck244hz/-/


----------



## krkseg1ops

^^ This isn't topic-related


----------



## Munwon

Good to see new development in Africa, but I want to know about Kingdom Tower!!!


----------



## Fayez

tomorrow ... they will start the cityscape riyadh and I think the big show issssss tomoooooorrrooow!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Munwon

fayzoon said:


> tomorrow ... they will start the cityscape riyadh and I think the big show issssss tomoooooorrrooow!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


I hope you will be there with a camera in hand!


----------



## GulfArabia

*Cityscape Riyadh is the Perfect place for the Kingdom Tower announcement*


----------



## Fayez

Munwon said:


> I hope you will be there with a camera in hand!


me too ,but riyadh is almost 400 KMS away from me,but don't worry we will be able to see the project on TV !!!


----------



## Munwon

fayzoon said:


> me too ,but riyadh is almost 400 KMS away from me,but don't worry we will be able to see the project on TV !!!


Thats good to know!! I've waited sooo long for this project...


----------



## boschb

this is so exciting, i feel like a little kid on Christmas eve. :cheers2:


----------



## KillerZavatar

i really pray that the Cityscape thing actually pushes this project into U/C. it's time that it gets started  no more problems, no delays, just rising above the world please ~


----------



## Scrapernab2

December 13th is just about over...


----------



## krkseg1ops

...and I still don't see any updates from Cityscape!!!


----------



## Fayez

KillerZavatar said:


> the only one bumping this thread was a bot. thats kinda sad... i really hope this year it gets started


*june 2011* oke:


----------



## Eastern37

:cheers2:


----------



## KillerZavatar

fayzoon said:


> *june 2011* oke:


only guessed because then is the cityscape thing in Jeddah and it would make sense. Or is it confirmed that it will start then, finally?


----------



## patrykus

^^ No its not, fayzoon is overreacting as usual.


----------



## ibib

*Getting real*
by Orlando Crowcroft on Jan 9, 2011 

It is never easy getting accurate information about ongoing projects in Saudi Arabia, and Jeddah’s kilometre-high Kingdom Tower is no exception.

There were rumours towards the end of 2010 that an announcement on the progress of what is due to be the world’s tallest building by a fair margin would be forthcoming, but it was not, and calls to the developer Emaar came to nothing.

Meanwhile, the architecture firm that is alleged to be designing the 1,000m-high tower – Smith and Gill – not only said that there was no news about the project when contacted by Construction Week, but they refused to confirm they were involved in the project at all.

Indeed, it is telling that if you type ‘Kingdom Tower Jeddah’ into Google, you are presented with a whole host of pictures of Dubai’s kilometre-high Nakheel Tower, an ill-fated project that was shelved in the wake of the financial crisis.

Not only do we know nothing about Saudi’s supertall, we do not even know what it looks like.

I reflected on all this at the end of last year during a conversation with a Dubai-based architect who worked on the Burj Khalifa. He said that while people are often keen to talk about how the architects overcame the engineering challenges of building taller than ever before, few consider the commercial factors.

What makes the Burj successful – indeed, possible – he pointed out, was not people flocking to buy flats or hotel suites within it, but the 2 km2 of retail, leisure, residential and hospitality that surround it.

It is Dubai Mall, the Address Hotel and the thousands of tourists that visit these attractions daily that are paying for the Burj, not Giorgio Armani.

The designers of the Nakheel Tower, Woods Bagot, said something similar when I met them last summer. As one of the firm’s engineers commented, it was theoretically possible to build a tower as high as you like; it was paying for it that was the problem.

GCC governments may find it easier to find several billion dollars than most, but they are unlikely to front the cash without any prospect of commercial payback.

In light of this, it is not a surprise that information has been so lacking on the Kingdom Tower because – and this could come back to haunt me – I do not think it will ever get built.

Even with the limited amount of information we have about the project, it is impossible to conceive of how it could mirror the success of the Burj Khalifa, and thereby pay for itself.

As anyone who has been to Jeddah will tell you, the idea of a Jeddah Mall, replete with starry-eyed tourists lining up to have their photographs taken in front of the world’s tallest tower, is not just implausible, it is laughable.

As for top-end business hotels, Saudi Arabia’s draconian visa policies will continue to bar most from outside the Kingdom from filling the rooms, and domestic business travel can only go so far.

A brief walk around Downtown Dubai, with its mix of European, American, Indian, Pakistani and Chinese tourists and residents, shows who is paying for the Burj Khalifa, and not even 36-million Saudis – a majority of those not rich businessmen – can mirror that in commercial terms.

People will argue that with its young population, growing construction industry and monumental state coffers, Saudi Arabia can do anything it sets its sights on, but at the end of the day somebody has to pick up the tab for something as costly as the world’s tallest tower.

Indeed, the limited progress on sites such as Sports City, where a majority of the consultants were let go last year, shows that Saudi Arabia’s construction industry is not invincible at the end of the day. 
Perhaps next week, next month, even next year, when plans are made public and work begins, I will have to eat my hat.

But for now, in a country that has KAUST, the KAFD, two iconic tall towers and eye-wateringly rich rulers, the proposed Kingdom Tower is one trophy project too many. 

Orlando Crowcroft edits Architect Middle East.

Source: http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-10669-getting-real/


----------



## spectre000

^^ All very good arguments. It's hard to imagine hajj-bound tourists supporting a multi-billion dollar tower. If supertalls were guaranteed commercial successes, the world would be full of them. But they aren't. There have only been 50+ supertalls completed so far. Some successful, but many failures as well.

I think this one will still be built. Ego's and bragging rights are still part of human nature.


----------



## Munwon

This article is one man's opinion.... nothing more nothing less. I will wait untul Altin's little birdy talks. Skyscrapers in the long run make tons of money. Its the quick profit that people equate with failure, take the Empire State Building. When it opened people wrote it off as a clossal waste of money dubbing it the "Empty State Building".


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

A well written article - for once...
Even though the guy is not optomistic that it will be built he doesn't fill the paragraphs with a bunch of negativity and thinly veiled hate.

As Spectre posted there are valid aurguments against this project. The one that sticks out in my mind is the visa policy. Unless they loosen the restriction on tourists it is hard to see how this could be a succesfull project. Although not necessarily a reason not to build it, it normally is a major factor in proceeding. I say normally because the monarchy factor is very different than the rest of the world in regards to construction.

I am a bit perturbed over AS and GG's refusal to confirm any involvment in the project. I can see the reason for that before the architectural firm is chosen - but after they have won the contract ? I see no reason for this unless perhaps the articles from nearly a year ago were erroneous ...

Anyway... I remain optomistic that it will be built and designed by AS and GG.
Perhaps hopefull is a better term if for no other reason than the fact I am a skyscraper lover.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## TXSkyWatcher

Hope you are right Fury, I'd love to see it built as well!


----------



## Fayez

ibib said:


> *Getting real*
> by Orlando Crowcroft on Jan 9, 2011
> 
> It is never easy getting accurate information about ongoing projects in Saudi Arabia, and Jeddah’s kilometre-high Kingdom Tower is no exception.
> 
> There were rumours towards the end of 2010 that an announcement on the progress of what is due to be the world’s tallest building by a fair margin would be forthcoming, but it was not, and calls to the developer Emaar came to nothing.
> 
> Meanwhile, the architecture firm that is alleged to be designing the 1,000m-high tower – Smith and Gill – not only said that there was no news about the project when contacted by Construction Week, but they refused to confirm they were involved in the project at all.
> 
> Indeed, it is telling that if you type ‘Kingdom Tower Jeddah’ into Google, you are presented with a whole host of pictures of Dubai’s kilometre-high Nakheel Tower, an ill-fated project that was shelved in the wake of the financial crisis.
> 
> Not only do we know nothing about Saudi’s supertall, we do not even know what it looks like.
> 
> I reflected on all this at the end of last year during a conversation with a Dubai-based architect who worked on the Burj Khalifa. He said that while people are often keen to talk about how the architects overcame the engineering challenges of building taller than ever before, few consider the commercial factors.
> 
> What makes the Burj successful – indeed, possible – he pointed out, was not people flocking to buy flats or hotel suites within it, but the 2 km2 of retail, leisure, residential and hospitality that surround it.
> 
> It is Dubai Mall, the Address Hotel and the thousands of tourists that visit these attractions daily that are paying for the Burj, not Giorgio Armani.
> 
> The designers of the Nakheel Tower, Woods Bagot, said something similar when I met them last summer. As one of the firm’s engineers commented, it was theoretically possible to build a tower as high as you like; it was paying for it that was the problem.
> 
> GCC governments may find it easier to find several billion dollars than most, but they are unlikely to front the cash without any prospect of commercial payback.
> 
> In light of this, it is not a surprise that information has been so lacking on the Kingdom Tower because – and this could come back to haunt me – I do not think it will ever get built.
> 
> Even with the limited amount of information we have about the project, it is impossible to conceive of how it could mirror the success of the Burj Khalifa, and thereby pay for itself.
> 
> As anyone who has been to Jeddah will tell you, the idea of a Jeddah Mall, replete with starry-eyed tourists lining up to have their photographs taken in front of the world’s tallest tower, is not just implausible, it is laughable.
> 
> As for top-end business hotels, Saudi Arabia’s draconian visa policies will continue to bar most from outside the Kingdom from filling the rooms, and domestic business travel can only go so far.
> 
> A brief walk around Downtown Dubai, with its mix of European, American, Indian, Pakistani and Chinese tourists and residents, shows who is paying for the Burj Khalifa, and not even 36-million Saudis – a majority of those not rich businessmen – can mirror that in commercial terms.
> 
> People will argue that with its young population, growing construction industry and monumental state coffers, Saudi Arabia can do anything it sets its sights on, but at the end of the day somebody has to pick up the tab for something as costly as the world’s tallest tower.
> 
> Indeed, the limited progress on sites such as Sports City, where a majority of the consultants were let go last year, shows that Saudi Arabia’s construction industry is not invincible at the end of the day.
> Perhaps next week, next month, even next year, when plans are made public and work begins, I will have to eat my hat.
> 
> But for now, in a country that has KAUST, the KAFD, two iconic tall towers and eye-wateringly rich rulers, the proposed Kingdom Tower is one trophy project too many.
> 
> Orlando Crowcroft edits Architect Middle East.
> 
> Source: http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-10669-getting-real/


*june 2011* :soon: 
in *june 2011* you all will say you were right !!! :bash:


----------



## Kynareth

Let's hope, Hope is the only that's left.


----------



## krkseg1ops

Let's put this thread locked until June 2011 then :lol:


----------



## no_gods

lol, in b4 "end of the year"


----------



## Fayez

in june 2011 there will be a very big show about construction in Jeddah which called cityscape Jeddah,so everyone ask himself/herself. *will they make the big show of this big project only a few months before?*

of course not !!! :bash:


----------



## bradthecdn

*Hello, few questions*

I have this assignment on hand which requires to be built in c. 
It is a kind of schedule that we have to keep and maintain for the whole year of our labs and training, and placement office. 
According to my calculation it will have round about 35000 records. 
Which data structure should I use?


----------



## bradthecdn

*Hi, few questions*

Bit of history for you 1st - C was invented inside the 70s by Dennis Ritchie, by the 80s it had turn out to be really well-known and a book (known as the C programming language) was published by Ritchie and Kernighan which acted as an informal standard (known as K&R C.) Throughout the 80s ANSI were working towards a formal standard, which appeared in 1989 called C89. Some finetuning was done in 1990 and a new standard, C90 was published. 

All good - until 1999, when another version of the standard was published, called C99. Why is this a problem? Well whilst compilers implement C90, none implement the whole of the C99 standard. You, may be thinking that C99 isn't all that important then - wrong, C99 allows us to do things such as declare variables throughout the code and use the C++ (//) style comment... but whilst many compilers do support these, none promise to support all aspects of the standard. I have often wondered why. 

As an aside, there is some work towards a new standard, not sure if/when it will be released though - its informally called "C1x"


----------



## bradthecdn

*Hi, few questions*

Hello! 
How to create a form with . pdf and . doc reader? like a library. . . 
I want to open the . pdf and . doc files on the form. 
I work on Visual Studio C++ (CLR).


----------



## bradthecdn

*Hi, few questions*

Hi 

I'm trying to decide which book to get. I have chosed two, Absolute C++ by Walter Savich and C++ Primer. Anybody know if one is better than the other? 

Any aid on this would be well appreciated. Thanks. 

Danny20


----------



## Fayez

Hey everyone, I discovered now that kingdom holdings company (the builder of kingdom tower) is the builder of 
Makkah Clock Royal Tower Hotel which is u/c.

Source:http://www.tallestbuildingintheworld.com/building_id_124_Makkah+Clock+Royal+Tower+Hotel.php

And this tower will be completed at mid-2011.

Source:http://www.ausbt.com.au/hong-kong-to-get-world-s-tallest-hotel-in-march

And at mid-2011 the cityscape Jeddah showroom will be opened.

Source:http://www.cityscapejeddah.com/

So, we had a very big chance to change this thread to u/c in June 2011 :banana:


----------



## patrykus

^^ :gossip: shhhh, that suppose to be keep in secret hno:


----------



## ibib

fayzoon said:


> Hey everyone, I discovered now that kingdom holdings company (the builder of kingdom tower) is the builder of
> Makkah Clock Royal Tower Hotel which is u/c.
> 
> Source:http://www.tallestbuildingintheworld.com/building_id_124_Makkah+Clock+Royal+Tower+Hotel.php
> 
> And this tower will be completed at mid-2011.
> 
> Source:http://www.ausbt.com.au/hong-kong-to-get-world-s-tallest-hotel-in-march
> 
> And at mid-2011 the cityscape Jeddah showroom will be opened.
> 
> Source:http://www.cityscapejeddah.com/
> 
> So, we had a very big chance to change this thread to u/c in June 2011 :banana:


Sorry to disappoint you, but the information on that website is wrong. Kingdom Holdings have a share in the project but the builder of the clock tower is Bin Laden Group.


----------



## Mesch

fayzoon is so freakin annoying.


----------



## Soroban

fayzoon said:


> So, we had a very big chance to change this thread to u/c in June 2011 :banana:


U/C ?????? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Maybe, to prove it's prep.


----------



## Fayez

Mesch said:


> fayzoon is so freakin annoying.


:bash:


----------



## Kynareth

This page is full of stupid comments, lets write some more and the last page will be 86


----------



## KaZantiP

Any foto?


----------



## GulfArabia

i lol at every page, ^^ does anyone have a foto ?


----------



## Fayez

Oh! ,Everyone should take it easy and wait a couple of months ...


----------



## boschb

fayzoon said:


> Oh! ,Everyone should take it easy and wait a couple of months ...


how about we close this thread for the next couple of months so we can stop 
reminding ourselves about this thing, this is just a thread of anticipation, not
a thread of information lol its just a waste to think about this tower every day


----------



## Fayez

boschb said:


> how about we close this thread for the next couple of months so we can stop
> reminding ourselves about this thing, this is just a thread of anticipation, not
> a thread of information lol its just a waste to think about this tower every day


Don't ever disappoint because the royal family of Saudi Arabia saw and accepted the project,so it can't be rejected ...


----------



## porkperson

I don't care if they build it in a random tiny town.


We must. have. higher. towers.
There are never enough.


----------



## جوهر الروح

ايش اخر الاخبار مرت3 شهور 
مو 3 اسابيع الحقونا بالاخبار


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ What about english?


----------



## Kynareth

the higher = the better ?
not exactly I would say, but it is something in this


----------



## boschb

fayzoon said:


> Don't ever disappoint because the royal family of Saudi Arabia saw and accepted the project,so it can't be rejected ...


haha true enough but you cant trust everything they say :lol:


----------



## Fayez

boschb said:


> haha true enough but you cant trust everything they say :lol:


No, they must do what they say , and the construction will start on June 2011 trust me :cheers:


----------



## Fayez

joshsam said:


> ^^ What about english?


He said: it supposed to start in 3 weeks but, now 3 months already gone without any news.

I say: wait until June 2011 :banana:


----------



## KillerZavatar

fayzoon said:


> He said: it supposed to start in 3 weeks but, now 3 months already gone without any news.
> 
> I say: wait until June 2011 :banana:


let's not bump this thread further for said reason


----------



## ibib

How do you Transport 5,500 kgs up 2,717 ft at 18 Meters per Second?


DUBAI, UAE, January 25, 2011 /PRNewswire/ -- This is a question for the elevator engineers at the Burj Khalifa, Dubai, UAE. Here are a few interesting facts they have told us about the elevators in the world's tallest building:

- The Burj Khalifa's elevators have the world's longest travel distance
from lowest to highest stop

- It is the first mega-rise to have elevators with specially programmed,
permit-controlled evacuation procedures

- At 5,500 kg capacity, the firemen/service elevator is the world's
tallest service elevator

- 54 lifts have been installed in the tower

- The double deck cabin elevators are the fastest in the world

- The speed of the cabin is 18 m/sec (40 mph)

If you think these facts are impressive, hold your breath for the development of the Mile-High Tower, a skyscraper proposed for construction in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. At one mile tall, it will be the tallest building ever built to date.

Significant investment in the built environment has propelled the Kingdom to regional pole position in terms of project spend. Investment in sustainable smart buildings is predicted to hit US$39bn over eight years, while long-term government strategic development plans demand adherence to sustainable building construction and performance codes. The core and its vertical transportation system are a tall building's fundamental element, and the most costly to change after construction.

With this in mind the need for a dedicated vertical transportation conference in Saudi Arabia has never been greater.

Dr. Andy Davids, Director at Hyder Consulting Middle East, will review the elevator market's progression to date in the Middle East and discuss the journey still to come at IQPC's Vertical Transportation Saudi Arabia event, taking place from the 28 February - 1 March 2011 at the J W Marriot in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia.

Dr. Davids will discuss the challenges in the design and construction of the elevator systems in several of the world's tallest buildings, including, Emirates Towers and the Burj Khalifa. He will also review innovative vertical transportation technologies adopted for the super-tall CMA Tower, King Abdullah Financial District (KAFD), and explain the vertical transportation requirements for next generation super-tall buildings planned for the Middle East and China.

At IQPC's Vertical Transportation Middle East Summit, taking place on 28 February - 01 March 2011 at J W Marriot, Riyadh, KSA is where experts will discuss the latest vertical transportation technologies, methodologies, engineering solutions and working practices to maximise ROI and effectively deliver sustainable projects within budget. The summit will provide an exclusive opportunity to network and cement business partnerships with master planners, developers and contractors.



Source: http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...717-ft-at-18-meters-per-second-114537114.html


----------



## ibib

Meeting the vertical transportation challenges in Saudi Arabia


The need for a dedicated vertical transportation (VT) conference in Saudi Arabia has never been greater.

Significant investment in the built environment has propelled the kingdom to regional poll position in terms of project spend. Investment in sustainable smart buildings is predicted to hit US$39bn over eight years, while long-term government strategic development plans demand adherence to sustainable building construction and performance codes.

With that in mind,* Vertical Transportation Saudi Arabia, 27 February – 2 March, 2011, has partnered with Saudi Council of Engineers (SCE) *to deliver high level content on the impact of VT on building efficiency optimisation – from installation, operation, management and life-cycle maintenance.

As Saudi Arabia builds to meet the socio-economic requirements for continued growth, can you afford not to be involved?

Come and debate the hot topics of the day at Vertical Transportation Saudi Arabia. Knowledge share, educate, benchmark, network and build business relationships with your industry peers.



Source: http://www.verticaltransportsaudi.com/Event.aspx?id=392290


----------



## droneriot

The staff should just close this thread until there are actual news. Better than letting this silliness continue endlessly.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Fury said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Hi Fayzoon.
> 
> 1- We all want to see this project move forward.
> 
> 2 - The sources you post say nothing about this project moving ahead and furthermore have nothing to do with this project.
> 
> 3 - The tallestbuildingintheworld site either hasn't been updated in a year or just has many errors. The CTBUH no longer recognizes 4 official heights and their under construction list has many entries that are incorrect.
> 
> 4 - While Cityscape Jeddah may very well have a stand for this project, that in and of itself is no assurance if or when the project will begin.
> 
> I think the info on the soil test failure warranted a re-think of the foundation design and/or a total project re-design. The foundation design was only preliminary anyway as the final design would be done after the soil test info could be used. There are probably other circumstances affecting the decision to put the project on hold as well (read - money) considering bids are being tendered again.
> 
> :cheers:
> Ray.


amen

:lock: until new info i would say


----------



## _Mort_

runstad matt said:


> +2



+3


----------



## minba

_Mort_ said:


> +3


+4 Just close this thread, its a no go hno:


----------



## DinoVabec

Or somebody just kidnap fayzoon and drop him in the mountains..


----------



## Pablobegood

DinoVabec said:


> Or somebody just kidnap fayzoon and drop him in the mountains..


+10000000000


----------



## Fayez

Pablobegood said:


> +10000000000


-100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 :lol:

*Sorry* ,just playing with *kids* :banana:


----------



## Fayez

at *june 2011 *everyone here will know what am talking about


----------



## Mesch

DinoVabec said:


> Or somebody just kidnap fayzoon and drop him in the mountains..


lol, that's creative but yeah +3.


----------



## KaZantiP

GulfArabia said:


> From the saudi thread today : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=65435531#post65435531


Its only one foto of all the thead about this prodect. Now its on-hold? very interesting


----------



## anmolksharma

indeed very interesting...


----------



## KillerZavatar

but still let's not bump this thread so much more. Let's just wait till June and then we can talk further on this project, for now it's on ice till then and if it starts then or not we will see.

:lock:


----------



## Fayez

KillerZavatar said:


> but still let's not bump this thread so much more. Let's just wait till June and then we can talk further on this project, for now it's on ice till then and if it starts then or not we will see.
> 
> :lock:


that's right :applause:


----------



## Fayez

Mesch said:


> lol, that's creative but yeah +3.


+4 and +5 then? :wallbash:


----------



## DinoVabec

KillerZavatar said:


> but still let's not bump this thread so much more. Let's just wait till June and then we can talk further on this project, for now it's on ice till then and if it starts then or not we will see.
> 
> :lock:


Don't tell me you believe to fayzoon...I say we should let it open, be quiet, let fayzoon talk to himself and wait for some reliable news from somebody who know what he talkin' about..:cheers:
That's all from me for now..


----------



## Pablobegood

^^ Agreed +1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## KillerZavatar

DinoVabec said:


> Don't tell me you believe to fayzoon...I say we should let it open, be quiet, let fayzoon talk to himself and wait for some reliable news from somebody who know what he talkin' about..:cheers:
> That's all from me for now..


haha i didnt say i believe him, but yeah i just say maybe something could happen then, but until then its for sure that nothing will happen. so guessing if it will or not is pointless until then^^


----------



## jcruze057

Saudi guy said:


> if any wrong tell me!


1.6km tall? that is really tall:nuts:


----------



## lookinflowers

:nuts: mmm i can i see a better render?


----------



## Fayez

jcruze057 said:


> 1.6km tall? that is really tall:nuts:


al-burj is already canceled ,but mubarak tower I don't think so :cheers:


----------



## Fayez

Pablobegood said:


> ^^ Agreed +1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


hey, don't be a real kid ,grow up


----------



## Supaplex

jcruze057 said:


> 1.6km tall? that is really tall:nuts:



Jessus Christe, Its epic winnnnn!!!!!!


----------



## Ervin2

The 1600m one looks really ugly


----------



## Mesch

^^ it's not the final design. actually, it's hardly a render.


----------



## Genzyme

pushing the limit of construction technology? how can the base support so much weight?


----------



## KillerZavatar

Genzyme said:


> pushing the limit of construction technology? how can the base support so much weight?


that's why after soil testing it went quiet over construction i guess


----------



## DinoVabec

Genzyme said:


> pushing the limit of construction technology? how can the base support so much weight?


It's not only the base..There's core which goes through the base in the ground..That's like the "spine" of building..


----------



## charles54

wheres it being built? any sign of construction?


----------



## KillerZavatar

charles54 said:


> wheres it being built? any sign of construction?


http://maps.google.com/

search for: 21.723596,39.091022

there it is supposed to be i think


----------



## DinoVabec

*Denial by Architecture: Mile-High Tower OK’d in Saudi Arabia*
April 6, 2011










Government opens fire on civilians in Yemen. 12 killed in protests over Quran burning in Afghanistan. At least 173 dead in Syria in clashes against the government. While the Middle East is, almost categorically, being wracked by unrest and protests, the most powerful counter-revolutionary power is proceeding like it’s still 2003.

A tower twice the hight of the Burj Khalifa has been given the green light in Jeddah. UPDATE: Reps from Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture categorically deny the design featured above. Futhermore, “AS+GG is NOT involved in the design of a ‘mile-high’ building.” The plot thickens!

Here are the rumors: “Kingdom Tower” will be one mile high. It will contain almost 12 million cubic feet of space. It will be part of a larger urban development built to house about 80,000 people, at a cost of almost 30 billion dollars. Using your average elevator, it would take 12 minutes to reach the zenith.

The Saudis have tapped Emaar, the developer who controls most of the UAE’s construction industry, to handle the project. They’ve also selected an alumni of the Burj Khalifa project, ex-SOM staffer Adrien Smith (of Adrien Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture), to design the tower. UPDATE: “Please note that Kingdom Tower has NOT been announced, and all press accounts of Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture’s involvement with the project are based on anonymous, unofficial sources. We do not confirm any of the reports.”

Is this one of those sad, cinematic moments in which someone who’s undergone a trauma tries to cling onto the remainder of what they once had in an attempt to fend off reality?






http://www.architizer.com


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
finally some news. it's nice to hear this project still has a go and i wonder what will be the final design although i'm afraid it ends up smaller or will still need years of preparation and things


----------



## boschb

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> finally some news. it's nice to hear this project still has a go and i wonder what will be the final design although i'm afraid it ends up smaller or will still need years of preparation and things


i hope you realize that this is old news


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

Sigh ...
I was hoping for some concrete news ...

Nothing new here:
- The renders we have seen of both the mile high (ancient news) and the 1+ km. are denied by As and GG.
- The project has not been anounced and As and GG involvement is only rumour.

Thanks anyway, for posting Dino.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## helghast

^^ maybe this ?

Link: http://www.zawya.com/projects/project.cfm/pid260208080028?cc
* *Q2 2011 - Work expected to resume*


----------



## KillerZavatar

helghast said:


> ^^ maybe this ?
> 
> Link: http://www.zawya.com/projects/project.cfm/pid260208080028?cc
> * *Q2 2011 - Work expected to resume*


damn i hope so


----------



## Lawcheehung

Just heard news SA has given it the OK?  

Khalifa couldn't hold the record for long


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

More news.

Jeddah’s Kingdom Tower, World’s Tallest Building Given the Go Ahead
Published: Thursday, April 7, 2011 with 1 Comments

By Louie Helm www.singularityhub.com

Bigger is better. At least, that’s what they’re saying about their skyscrapers in the Middle East these days. And for the new Kingdom Tower going up in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia, they appear to be right. 


The View from atop Kingdom Tower might just outweigh any troubles they might come across during construction.
Once completed, this tower will be the tallest man-made structure ever created — a staggering 1 mile high (1,600 meters) and covering a massive 3.5 million square meters. This is double the height of the current tallest man-made structure, the Burj Khalifa in Dubai.

A building like this even being seriously considered is an excellent sign of things to come for future technology. Specifically, the advances needed to create this kind of structure are cutting edge enough to require advances in design, materials, and new construction techniques that could revolutionize several aspects of modern architecture and design. But as I discuss later, there remain several potential stumbling blocks to it’s construction and operation as well.

Currently, many people in the know are skeptical of the plan. Several have dismissed it as “unrealistic”, “impractical”, or simply “unnecessarily tall”.

The official building plans call for the tower to cover a massive 3.5 million square meters, approximately 20 kilometers north of Jeddah city centre. A city will be constructed around the tower sprawling over an additional 23 million square meters as well. The $26.6 billion project will be able to accommodate 80,000 people and have hospitality facilities catering as many as 1 million visitors too.

Of course, problems are destined to arise and can already be foreseen. Being the tallest building in the world is never easy. The next tallest, the Burj Khalifa, while only half the size, has experienced multiple construction delays due to electricity issues and elevators problems.

Even if the elevator system runs smoothly, getting people from the bottom, up top, and back down again in an efficient manner will be an epic feat. A mile is an unfathomable distance to ride in an elevator. Just imagine if you had to wait for it as it stopped on every floor on it’s way down to pick you up? Or if the elevator got packed before you could get in. With the average elevator traveling at 150 meters per minute it would take around 12 minutes to get from bottom to top. High speed elevators seem to be the way to go as they can travel 500 meters in just one minute.

This sort of elevator apparently is just as comfortable to ride in as the normal elevators despite the high speeds. This is fast enough to be able to go from bottom to top in roughly 5 minutes. These elevators are already being used in the Taipei Financial Center and the Burj Khalifa.

Also, despite what a marvel of technology the tower is, what sort of effect will it have on its surrounding area? The desert location will need all construction materials and disposable resources shipped in and the resulting transportation costs will waste more resources and cause more environmental damage than if this project had been constructed in a larger, more established urban center. It’s an extravagant creation and one can only hope the tradeoffs are worth it for the future residents and surrounding areas.

Many have had their doubts about the project and there will be many obstacles, but the builders are still optimistic. Although, this optimism was all before the recent turmoil in the Middle East. Whether or not that will have an effect on the tower’s construction remains to be seen. The ongoing state of the Saudi Arabian government’s control is probably the biggest question mark hanging over the project right now.

So even though some may see the construction of these super-high towers as only a glorified race to the top by some of the world’s richest men, I think you still have to admire the gusto of the project. They aren’t trying to eke out a new world record by building their new tower a tiny bit taller than the last. Instead, they’re straight doubling the current record.

Also, remember that the Burj Khalifa was completed less than 18 months ago. Hmm… building sizes doubling every 18 months? Doesn’t that sound like exponential growth to any of you? No no no… just kidding! Though encouraging in it’s own right, it’s certainly not a trend we should extrapolate into the future. Construction is not an information technology (yet!). Materials and design advances over the past decade have allowed us to imagine grand projects like this, which seemed almost unimaginable only a few short years ago. Still it may be several years until Jeddah Tower is fully constructed, if ever.. But with the project supposedly still given the go ahead, we definitely have some exciting developments in “exponentially increasing” building size to look forward to.

http://http://burj-khalifa.eu/construction-technology/jeddah%e2%80%99s-kingdom-tower-world%e2%80%99s-tallest-building-given-the-go-ahead



While I think the 'mile high' is a remnant from an earlier version of this proposal, some news is encouraging. The more recent km. + proposal would be great to see moving forward. Don't get me wrong, a mile high project would be better, I just think something around a km. is what's happening.
Hope I'm wrong ... 

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## patrykus

Fury said:


> While I think the 'mile high' is a remnant from an earlier version of this proposal, some news is encouraging. The more recent km. + proposal would be great to see moving forward. Don't get me wrong, a mile high project would be better, I just think something around a km. is what's happening.
> Hope I'm wrong ...
> 
> :cheers:
> Ray.


Wich just prooves these "news" are not news at all. There is no new information in this article. Just some facts we knew for long time allready. I don't think we can treat it as any sign of project going forward. Wird thing is just that the "KT have a Go" like articles just started to poping up lately. This may be due to the fact that internet magazines always like to rewrite (very often fake) news.

Lets hope we will hear something concrete soon. It is said it should be resumed in Q2 so we should hear something soon.


----------



## KillerZavatar

I also think one-mile is unlikely, maybe the tower may not even reach 1000m which would still make it the tallest structure ever. And whatever size it will be i just hope it will happen and not end being an all time on hold


----------



## krkseg1ops

I hope you are right in that any tower is being started soon!


----------



## minba

KINGDOM TOWER: Paid for by the oil the Europeans and Americans learned the locals to pump up from the underground. Kingdom Tower then designed by the Europeans and build by the Europeans and Americans :lol:


----------



## Mesch

..


----------



## Locke

Miami High Rise said:


> I don't think anyone posted this article yet:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1375790/Saudi-Royal-family-plans-mile-high-building.html
> April 12, dailymail.co.uk
> I'm sure it's just the same news
> 
> Edit, oh yeah I've definitely seen that already, anyway I like the render it shows in the comparison diagrram the best, where it has the two buildings next to it connected to it.


1.6km seems to be the height here, which, suffice to say, is frakkin huge.

luv it!


----------



## worldwar2boy

Lol, this tower is going to be twice as big as Burj Khalifa in Dubai, which is the tallest structure now 

This will be the first 1KM+ tower, I think we're going towards a futuristic world, like you see in SF movies. I think we will see towers of 3KM+ in 50 years from now.


----------



## Westyguy

What are the chances of this actually being built? I'm a little skeptical myself.


----------



## Mesch

^^ +1.


----------



## tesseract

It is possible that we will see a milehigh in RSA but definitely not in this decade. And I have a nice sum that i am willing to put on bet, if there is anyone who is ready to take the risk.


----------



## nezzybaby

tesseract said:


> It is possible that we will see a milehigh in RSA but definitely not in this decade. And I have a nice sum that i am willing to put on bet, if there is anyone who is ready to take the risk.


Well, a conservative estimate for the amount of time it would take to build a mile high tower is 10 years, and they haven't started yet, so I'd say that's a fairly safe bet.


----------



## kiwi4life

just watch....this thing will be built by the time the 2020s come, alot can happen in the time it takes to get there in terms of technology, economy etc.


----------



## OptomistOne

Notwithstanding some healthy scepticism from other posters on this thread, I strongly suspect that this tower will get built. 

Firstly, this is partly a "trophy" project by the ruling Saudi Royal Family, not a private company which needs to have a rock solid business case before financing is approved. So no pesky investors, planners or objectors to worry about.

Secondly, last year the Saudis earnt the best part of $500 billion in oil receipts, the vast majority of which is controlled by, you guessed it, the same Saudi Royal Family, so even $30 billion spread over 10 years is pretty much peanuts, and;

Finally, the Saudi Royal Family are not fools - they know how much cheap oil is left for extraction within their kingdom and have seen the success Dubai has with attracting foreign tourists, so this is a big investment for their future when the oil starts to run low. And because it is not being built in Mecca, means no potentially tricky religious considerations to stifle the rich Western tourist inflows.

I would say that if it is officially announced in June, then its gunna get built...


----------



## mrfusion

I don't think a 1.6km tower is going to happen, serve no purpose at all. 

No one will want to live that high anyway, if the building caught fire, and you have to run downstairs, it will take you 4 hours, you might as well just jump down.


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^Well there is no use for all the skyscapers in Dubai either, still they got build.
Maybe will find out how much our current materials en technologie can take. Maybe when building it they sudenly decide this is impossible and then top it of early or leave it as a ruin because oil ran out or...

Lets just wait...


----------



## flares

Miami High Rise said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1375790/Saudi-Royal-family-plans-mile-high-building.html
> .


I like the bleeding obvious caption 'Visitors will use elevators to get to the top' 

No, I thought I might take the stairs...


----------



## mrfusion

^^ I am quite interest to know what are the sales like in all these tall building in Dubai, the sales will be very low, but what about the top few floor of each building, did they actually get sold, anyone live in these top floor (even only for a couple of days).


----------



## Fayez

I think nobody here knows about this ..

http://www.smh.com.au/world/milehigh-building-gets-approval-20110417-1djg4.html


----------



## Fayez

Now the news said that it was RECENTLY APPROVED !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMBpfTftLA0


----------



## SoulvisionQ1

I'm all for skyscrapers and mega tall ones at that, however with a ridiculous price tag of $28.5 billion dollars... why don't they spend that money on lowering the unemployment rate in SA from the high of 10% what it is now. Create some new industry or technology, not just build a bigger *****.

I agree that this is an old fashioned way of thinking, not to mention a waste of resources and available credit.


----------



## Yaghuth

the $28.5 billion dollars is for the development of the Kingdom City , not just the tower


----------



## Fayez

We r not sure yet if it's a tower or a city ..


----------



## Rody69

no ,they have specified that in the Saudi press many times..it's the total investments in the whole project (Kingdom City+Kingdom Tower) "Estimated"


----------



## Mesch

SoulvisionQ1 said:


> I'm all for skyscrapers and mega tall ones at that, however with a ridiculous price tag of $28.5 billion dollars... why don't they spend that money on lowering the unemployment rate in SA from the high of 10% what it is now. Create some new industry or technology, not just build a bigger *****.
> 
> I agree that this is an old fashioned way of thinking, not to mention a waste of resources and available credit.


Absolutely agreed. Bless you. :applause:


==



OptomistOne said:


> Notwithstanding some healthy scepticism from other posters on this thread, I strongly suspect that this tower will get built.
> 
> Firstly, *this is partly a "trophy" project by the ruling Saudi Royal Family, not a private company which needs to have a rock solid business case before financing is approved.* So no pesky investors, planners or objectors to worry about.


Kingdom Holdings is the company behind the project. True, the company was founded by a Prince but he's pretty much built it from scratch with little to no help from his family.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

Will Saudi Arabia gradually become a less 'closed' country in the future?


----------



## krkseg1ops

omg totally misplaced post  del


----------



## Rody69




----------



## AUTOTHRILL

Very cool video! The prospect of a mile high tower going up is *insane!*


----------



## KillerZavatar

that video felt like dubai


----------



## Fayez

I think the name will be *kingdom mile tower*


----------



## stary 64

*skyscraper*

yay more supertall towers. but wish it was in quatar::bash:


----------



## KillerZavatar

fayzoon said:


> I think the name will be *kingdom mile tower*


untill the final height is actually approved i dont think they will give it that name when they are so likely to have to make it shorter to make it feasable


----------



## Naif Saudi

*When construction would begin *


----------



## Fayez

Naif Saudi said:


> *When construction would begin *


We aren't so sure yet. but we expect to start in june 11 ..


----------



## KillerZavatar

fayzoon said:


> We aren't so sure yet. but we expect to start in june 11 ..


we expect it? i would rather say we dream for it and when it actually will start without more relays we will be as happy as we are surprised x)


----------



## TheUrbanDeveloper

*APPROVED: Saudi Arabia’s Mile High Tower*

Riyadh-based Kingdom Holding Company, controlled by Al-Waleen bin Talal, the nephew of the Saudi Arabian King Abdullah, has reportedly received approval for an ambitious proposal to build a $US17 billion “Mile-High” tower to be known as Kingdom Tower.

Located in Obhur, about 30 kilometers north of Jeddah on the Red Sea’s eastern coast, the 1,600m high tower – nearly double the height of the world’s current tallest tower, Burj Khalifa in Dubai – has been designed by a consortium of mega-structure experts, including Emaar (Development Managers), Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill (Lead Architects) and a consortium of Arup and Hyder Consulting (Engineering Consultants). Bechtel are believed to be appointed contractors, however there is speculation that their involvement has been terminated.

The Kingdom Tower will exceed Dubai’s plans for the kilometre-high Nakheel Harbour and Tower, the construction of which was put on hold after the GFC.

The project is reported to involve the construction of a 23 square kilometer city around the Kingdom Tower that can accommodate up to 80,000 residents and approximately 1 million visitors, according to The Age Newspaper. The total cost of the project is estimated at $US30 billion.

According to an announcement made by members of the Saudi royal family this week, the tower will comprise a floor area of 3.53 million square meters and include hotels, offices, apartments and a shopping centre.

Source: http://www.theurbandeveloper.com/2011/04/20/approved-saudi-arabia%E2%80%99s-mile-high-tower/


----------



## droneriot

Looks like the same bit of fake news that's been buzzing around for a week now.


----------



## patrykus

Yes, it starting being really annoying visiting this thread just for another repost of the same fake information hno:


----------



## ibib

droneriot said:


> Looks like the same bit of fake news that's been buzzing around for a week now.





patrykus said:


> Yes, it starting being really annoying visiting this thread just for another repost of the same fake information hno:


^^ I know what you mean guys;:lol: and in few days, they will announce the opening celebration!


----------



## patrykus

Could you share with us what makes you so certain about opening celebration ?


----------



## Fayez

*Already on the wekipedia* : In April 2011 several news agencies report that the plan has been approved and that the building will cost almost 30 billion US dollar.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mile-High_Tower


----------



## Mesch

lol, Wikipedia.


----------



## patrykus

Well, all wikipedia says is true:

"several news agencies report that the plan has been approved and that the building will cost almost 30 billion US dollar."

They just didn't add that all these agencies quotes after one fake news produced by some saudi press agency that didn't even give any source of its information. Constructionweekonline mention this:

"The $30bn Kingdom Tower will be located in Obhur, just outside of the port city of Jeddah, The Saudi Gazette said in its report, *without revealing the source of the information*."

I hope that will stop people from reposting this crap. 

Btw, I think article from constructionweekonline is most accurate from that recent "news bubble". Heres the link:

http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-11887-ksa-approves-plan-for-worlds-tallest-building/


----------



## KillerZavatar

never quote wikipedia but look at their sources if they are accurate and right now i would say there is no other trustful source then time. so let's wait till something real official gets announced


----------



## Ajaypp

Hmmm, while I am hoping that this one does get built, I am keeping a healthy pinch of salt handy for the time being.

That said, this project already seems to have competition from Qatar, according to this report in Construction World, which states that Ezdan Real Estate is planning to build the "world's tallest building". I am not sure how big the company is, perhaps some of our members from the Mid-east can shed some light on how credible this is. Thanks!


----------



## krkseg1ops

"Ezdan reported a net profit of $33*million* in 2010."

Doesn't look to me like a competitor to Kingdom Holding


----------



## Fayez

We can't say that *ALL* of these news are *LIES* ,So we just need a little bit more patience and it must be started *soon* ...


----------



## GTR11

fayzoon said:


> *Already on the wekipedia* : In April 2011 several news agencies report that the plan has been approved and that the building will cost almost 30 billion US dollar.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mile-High_Tower


I can change Wikipedia to say it costs 30 million or 300 billion, use real sources not Wikipedia, 

Wikipedia is just for referencing


----------



## Fayez

GTR11 said:


> I can change Wikipedia to say it costs 30 million or 300 billion, use real sources not Wikipedia,
> 
> Wikipedia is just for referencing


1. I know that anyone can change it on wikipedia 

2. We r not talking about if it's 30 billion or 30 trillion, we r talking about if it's going to be built or not ..

3. I copied this from wikipedia because it says that several newspapers announced that it was approved and this is real .. :tongue:


----------



## Fury

opcorn:


----------



## CULWULLA




----------



## Fayez

CULWULLA said:


>


:lol:


----------



## KillerZavatar

next month we know if fayzoon was right with his optimism about the restart on June 11th for the cityscape. let's all cross our fingers that they really do, although i'm also sceptic :cheers:


----------



## Fayez

KillerZavatar said:


> next month we know if fayzoon was right with his optimism about the restart on June 11th for the cityscape. let's all cross our fingers that they really do, although i'm also sceptic :cheers:


*june 11th* I'm waiting for it ..


----------



## Kynareth

fayzoon said:


> *june 11th* I'm waiting for it ..


We're all waiting. But there's a small hitch, I'm not sure if the final project looks like a tremendous toothpick, I will be happy about it...
Burj Khalifa is a masterpiecie of art and architecture, it's also the highest building in the word and will stay as one for at least 7 more years. This one looks too simple to be the tallest, biggest building made by humanity.hno:
Anyway I still want it to be built :cucumber:


----------



## Rody69

^^ I was asked to stay away from this thread,by my friend who works in (KHC). but I couldn't resist :lol:
this is not the final design for the tower,although..once a "very" similar  design was posted at some point here at this forum.and BELIEVE me it's going to be THE master of all master pieces 

@ Faizon:
for me I don't think it's going to be declared in CityScape-Jeddah,because at the 15 th of June (KHC) is going to finish it deal with Zain to buy Saudi Zain.So I guess Q4 2011 will be more realistic date to lunch the project


----------



## patrykus

^^Are you talking about this:











or this: ?













The first one is by S&G so that could be the one you are talking about since they won the design contract. Or is it not?


----------



## Rody69

^^ I don't know :lol:
but the first one looks very beautiful  :cheers2:


----------



## DinoVabec

Awesome..Rody, you helped a lot.. Thanks..


----------



## Mesch

I knew he was talking about the first one! 
Thanks Rody, that's the best piece of information we got in months. (hope it's true)

any idea when it will be announced if not in CityScape Jeddah?


----------



## patrykus

Mesch said:


> that's the best piece of information we got in months.


^^ Well that's what we suspected long time allready, but good to know this project is still alive, and the possible start date. It surely will save a lot of nerves around here :cheers:


----------



## Rody69

@ Mesch:
all he told me it's some times after Eid ( the Eid day this year sometimes between 2-4 SEP),so that's why I said "So I guess Q4 2011 will be more realistic date to lunch" :lol:


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

Some news is better than none - even if it is a bit hazy ... - thanks Rody. 

Pat, both those designs are probably from Adrian Smith (just a guess). The first is, as you said, after he moved to start AS & GG - the second while he was still at SOM.

I posted both of them.
- The 3 lobed design I found from a guy who also had pics of the site. He had the long distance shots of the site area labelled Kingdom Tower, but the pics of the model had no label. There is some showing AS holding the model while giving a presentation to a dozen or more people - some obviously Arab (they were dressed in the traditional white sheet thing - sorry, I don't know the name of it). As I posted then - it may or may not have anything to do with this project (although I kinda think it does).
- The SOM vision, as it is called, only looks close to some of the earlier renders we have seen. I posted it because of that, saying - maybe this is it ?

Let's also bear in mind these are both for a km.+ high structure - not the mile high. We've seen the few drawings of the mile high that are obviously very preliminary. IMO this project, once it moves ahead, will be just over a km. - not near a mile. I hope I'm wrong, but I don't see the preverbial mile high for some decades yet.

I will be more than happy to see the 1,000 meter height record broken with this project. 

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## Fayez

Cityscape Jeddah will be the best place to show the project !! if it won't be this will be a very big mistake hno:


----------



## AnthonievanVliet

*Not confirmed by Adrian Smith, so we have to wait and HOPE...*

I found online Adrian Smith denies involvement of the Tower design just recently, and no official confirmations yet. But... The plan is so beautiful and spectacular I assume good news will arrive this year. We however should absolutely have the confirmation of the Kingdom Construction holding, or the Saudi government. If so, it will be breaking news, and making headlines worldwide.. Just imagine the view from 1600 meters above ground-level, it's sheer science fiction...Wow... We hope and pray the magnificent Jeddah Kingdom Tower Project will get the _official_ green light soon, it will be the 8th wonder of the world!

Anthonie (netherlands)


----------



## KillerZavatar

AnthonievanVliet said:


> I found online Adrian Smith denies involvement of the Tower design just recently, and no official confirmations yet. But... The plan is so beautiful and spectacular I assume good news will arrive this year. We however should absolutely have the confirmation of the Kingdom Construction holding, or the Saudi government. If so, it will be breaking news, and making headlines worldwide.. Just imagine the view from 1600 meters above ground-level, it's sheer science fiction...Wow... We hope and pray the magnificent Jeddah Kingdom Tower Project will get the _official_ green light soon, it will be the 8th wonder of the world!
> 
> Anthonie (netherlands)


can you provide the source you got the information from? also welcome to the boards


----------



## AnthonievanVliet

*Sure, no problem! here is what I found!*

*Here is the URL I found for you. http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=16408
Not exactly what we want to hear, since we all want positive confirmation.. All we can do is wait. I am sure the project will come sooner or later, Saudi Arabia has enormous financial reserves, and building this tower will be a brilliant move, and it will turn Jeddah into a world-class tourist destination. It might be the beginning of ecological vertical building, vertical has the future, bigger = better!
*


----------



## AnthonievanVliet

*This architect is another building contender!*

*

http://www.civicarts.com/

This might be another very interesting contender to build Jeddah Kingdom Tower, Erik Kuhne Associates, the designer of Burj Mubarak al Kabir. Taller = Better!*


----------



## patrykus

^^ It's still the same news. They just deny that they are working on mile-high-desing. For me its confirmation that the Kingdom Tower won't be mile high, but it doesn't prove S&G are not working on Kingdom Tower. All they say all the time is that they *cannot confirm* theirs involvement in the project. Thats quite vegue statement, but I take it as they just secure theirs image if the project from whatever reason couldn't be realised.


----------



## Fayez

today is *May 11th* ,only one month left for *June 11th*.

and it will be like a year to me hno:


----------



## KaZantiP

its will be 1600 m?


----------



## patrykus

^^ Although I would love it to be, most likely it won't.


----------



## Fayez

we're not sure yet, it's a matter of time we should wait ..


----------



## AnthonievanVliet

*I hope it will be 1600 meter (at least!) Solving the stifness problems at the top can be achieved by using light-weight concrete, (done by replacing steel rebar by kevlar or even carbon rods -more expensive-) or the more simple building approach: building the entire top of steel, the way they did it at Burj Khalifa. Anyway I'll keep my fingers crossed for mid-june, and pray there will be no new crisis (the debt crisis is now treatening the fiscal stability of Europe, and any crisis is unwanted and a risk for the great building plans...Hope for the best!! Anthonie the Netherlands *


----------



## Fayez

yes it can be a 1600m !! because it's Saudi Arabia what we're talking about where the GDP is almost half a trillion$ and Saudi people are just 18 millions.So, there will be a lot of money out of needed and they can spend it on projects like this ..


----------



## Epu

Super tall !


----------



## boschb

fayzoon said:


> yes it can be a 1600m !! because it's Saudi Arabia what we're talking about where the GDP is almost half a trillion$ and Saudi people are just 18 millions.So, there will be a lot of money out of needed and they can spend it on projects like this ..


dude, never, one mile will never happen, (unless some one is really bad with money)


----------



## Fury

Hi all.



boschb said:


> dude, never, one mile will never happen, (unless some one is really bad with money)


Hi Boschb.

One mile will certainly happen ...

:lol: - I know what you meant ... You just said what most of us here are thinking. 

This project won't be a mile. The press releases (that don't really say anything) are confusing the Kingdom Tower project with a mile high vision that just happens to be from the same country. This project will be over a km. - how much remains to be seen when it moves ahead (say 1050 meters - my guess). I was going to say if and when it moves ahead, but I do think it will happen - sometime ...

I will be more than happy to see a km. high structure built here.

That being said, a mile high project will happen in the coming decades - hopefully in my lifetime.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## KillerZavatar

yeah i prefer a realistic 1000m project or even only 900m, than a mile high project that always gets pushed back because of problems and stuff


----------



## patrykus

Fury said:


> This project won't be a mile. The press releases (that don't really say anything) are confusing the Kingdom Tower project with a mile high vision that just happens to be from the same country.


Not quite. That was always the same project, and the same developer. First we saw the vision called Mile Heigh Tower. It was said to be one mile tall. Then they changed the name to Kingdom Tower, relased new pre-desing, and announced it will be "over 1 km", which all combined obviously means they lowered the height from mile.

Media just stick to the Mile Height Tower name, because its more catchy I suppose, but its the same project at the end of the day.


----------



## Fayez

Fury said:


> Hi all.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Boschb.
> 
> One mile will certainly happen ...
> 
> :lol: - I know what you meant ... You just said what most of us here are thinking.
> 
> This project won't be a mile. The press releases (that don't really say anything) are confusing the Kingdom Tower project with a mile high vision that just happens to be from the same country. This project will be over a km. - how much remains to be seen when it moves ahead (say 1050 meters - my guess). I was going to say if and when it moves ahead, but I do think it will happen - sometime ...
> 
> I will be more than happy to see a km. high structure built here.
> 
> That being said, a mile high project will happen in the coming decades - hopefully in my lifetime.
> 
> :cheers:
> Ray.


Yes, over 1 km is pretty cool,but it may be a mile just for 1 reason .. because King Abdullah (the king of Saudi Arabia) is Prince Al-Waleed's uncle while Al-Waleed is the owner of the kingdom holdings (the builder of this tower) .So, this will support the project so much !!!


----------



## Fury

Hi all.



patrykus said:


> Not quite. That was always the same project, and the same developer. First we saw the vision called Mile Heigh Tower. It was said to be one mile tall. Then they changed the name to Kingdom Tower, relased new pre-desing, and announced it will be "over 1 km", which all combined obviously means they lowered the height from mile.
> 
> Media just stick to the Mile Height Tower name, because its more catchy I suppose, but its the same project at the end of the day.


Hi Pat.

I stand corrected ... 



fayzoon said:


> Yes, over 1 km is pretty cool,but it may be a mile just for 1 reason .. because King Abdullah (the king of Saudi Arabia) is Prince Al-Waleed's uncle while Al-Waleed is the owner of the kingdom holdings (the builder of this tower) .So, this will support the project so much !!!


Hi Fayzoon.

You are correct - there is lots of money about.
I do hope your right on the mile high - I will remain sceptical untill I see it.
As I already stated - I will be happy to see the next WTS here. Even, as Killer posted, 900 meters would be good.
Some credible news that the project is moving forward would be better right now - the height will obviously be top secret to start with.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## BE0GRAD

I hope this never gets built!


----------



## KillerZavatar

STR said:


> Just for fun, I made a quick model and uploaded a diagram to SSP. For those without access to the pending approval section, here it is.
> I went with 1100m, per the recent rumors.


is it already uploaded to the SSP diagrams? cant seem to find it. there is "mile-high tower" only for jeddah, they should rename it to kingdom tower one day.

edit: found your post there comparing it to NYC buildings, very cool, but still cant find it on the diagrams


----------



## STR

Like I said, it's in the "pending approval" section, which requires you to have an illustrator account on the main site, not the forum.


----------



## KillerZavatar

STR said:


> Like I said, it's in the "pending approval" section, which requires you to have an illustrator account on the main site, not the forum.


well its fucking epic, you shall get an illustrator account then if you are so good at making these .


----------



## Fayez

*TOMORROOOOOOOOOOOOOWW !!!!!!!! * :speech::speech::speech:

http://www.cityscapejeddah.com/


----------



## KillerZavatar

fayzoon said:


> *TOMORROOOOOOOOOOOOOWW !!!!!!!! * :speech::speech::speech:
> 
> http://www.cityscapejeddah.com/


i was waiting for you to post here . you must be exited, im not that much because im still sceptital, but i really hope it might change in the following weeks again  will you provide us with newest informations the next days?


----------



## spectre000

I haven't found Kingdom Holding Company on Cityscape's list of exhibitors. That can't be good. Emaar, whose a partner on the project, will be there. But they're showcasing their own projects. No mention of Kingdom Tower...


----------



## KillerZavatar

spectre000 said:


> I haven't found Kingdom Holding Company on Cityscape's list of exhibitors. That can't be good. Emaar, whose a partner on the project, will be there. But they're showcasing their own projects. No mention of Kingdom Tower...


:badnews:


----------



## patrykus

^^ Better edit your post, or fayzoon may actually do it :lol:

Rody already told us that the project is on, and it most likely will be shown to the public at the end of the year. There was nothing to expect now. As long as Rodys informations are correct I'm happy with what we have at the moment.

btw STR, the desing you made diagram of, will never be build. If you want make diagram of most likely design try this instead:


----------



## Fayez

patrykus said:


> ^^ Better edit your post, or fayzoon may actually do it :lol:
> 
> Rody already told us that the project is on, and it most likely will be shown to the public at the end of the year. There was nothing to expect now. As long as Rodys informations are correct I'm happy with what we have at the moment.
> 
> btw STR, the desing you made diagram of, will never be build. If you want made diagram of most likely design try this instead:


sorry, but what I mint is that this cityscape is the best place for *the announcement of the approval only* not for *the beginning of the construction* and if they won't do it that would be a big mistake .. and that's all !!


----------



## KillerZavatar

fayzoon said:


> sorry, but what I mint is that this cityscape is the best place for *the announcement of the approval only* not for *the beginning of the construction* and if they won't do it that would be a big mistake .. and that's all !!


if they announce it they better show some renders and models again, but still they werent listed for the cityscrape so its rather unlikely then but we will see maybe on of these days they make a special announcement still.


----------



## krkseg1ops

I've been wondering about the status of this project and I thought to myself that after Cityscape ends and we see no sign of the Mile High Tower, this should be changed to either 'vision' or 'cancelled' alltogether.


----------



## Fayez

almost *5 hours* left ..


----------



## _Mort_

fayzoon said:


> almost *5 hours* left ..


And ... ? NOTHING ? :deadthrea


----------



## Fayez

_Mort_ said:


> And ... ? NOTHING ? :deadthrea


Actually, YES .. nothing at all hno:

and by the way,I think it won't be soon also :weird:

but, there must be an end for all of this waiting .. and this END won't be the cancelation for SURE !!


----------



## KillerZavatar

fayzoon said:


> Actually, YES .. nothing at all hno:
> 
> and by the way,I think it won't be soon also :weird:
> 
> but, there must be an end for all of this waiting .. and this END won't be the cancelation for SURE !!


fayzoon im with you. you know im sceptical about it, but with the hope i'm on your side. i still think this project can be the next record holder for the tallest and i hope by the end of the year we get some more preparation progress and next years actually foundation and maybe the start of building up


----------



## fordgtman1992

Arent there more days left of Cityscape?


----------



## Fayez

until 13 June ..


----------



## DinoVabec

I didn't wanted to be party breaker when you guys started countdown, so I didn't said anything..

But now I can't resist to say "I TOLD YOU SO" that there's not gonna be anything on the cityscape..

Freakin' annoying fayzoon with his freakin' "wait until june 11th"..
I can't believe you actually made people believe you and wait for that freakin' Cityscape..

I wouldn't be surprised if you are the guy who predicted the end of the world and made people believe that..


----------



## EuropeanChancellor

I told you so... The Sheikhk isn´t a dumbass, he would not spend such a bich cashpile just for a monument :nuts:hno:


----------



## Westyguy

So is this thing cancelled or delayed or what?

Do I keep my hopes up?


----------



## clemenzapop

fayzoon said:


> Actually, YES .. nothing at all hno:
> 
> and by the way,I think it won't be soon also :weird:
> 
> but, there must be an end for all of this waiting .. and this END won't be the cancelation for SURE !!


i hope so


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

Locke said:


> Yeah cos Dubai is really regretting have the Burj Khalifa
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> NOT!


I think he was talking about pointless mega projects that are essentially for image and arguably a waste of money. Look at Dubai now. Is it really what it was meant to be?


----------



## nezzybaby

Locke said:


> Yeah cos Dubai is really regretting have the Burj Khalifa
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> NOT!


The building which was designed to be called the Burj Dubai but when all Dubai's main contractors went bankrupt and were bailed out by Abu Dhabi was renamed coincidentally after the Emir of Abu Dhabi.

I bet Dubai is really proud of having his name on their world record. Instead of being a monument to their ambition it's become a monument to their failure.


----------



## krkseg1ops

Agreed, they wish they hadn't even started that tower now!


----------



## Fury

Hi all.



nezzybaby said:


> The building which was designed to be called the Burj Dubai but when all Dubai's main contractors went bankrupt and were bailed out by Abu Dhabi was renamed coincidentally after the Emir of Abu Dhabi.
> 
> I bet Dubai is really proud of having his name on their world record. Instead of being a monument to their ambition it's become a monument to their failure.





krkseg1ops said:


> Agreed, they wish they hadn't even started that tower now!


What are you guys talking about ??

Because of its name change it's a failure or they wish they never built it ?

:lol::lol: Oh brother ....

Abu Dhabi may have bailed out Dubai but not the BK.
It just happened to be built during this rocky time - it's not the reason for it .....


----------



## Miami High Rise

You forgot the :cheers:


----------



## GulfArabia

dubai and abu dhabi are in the same country ! same people ! even saudis are proud of this building

its not like london bailing Sydney.


----------



## adam_uk

please tell me there are not building this, but if there are hooooooooooooooooo go boy.


----------



## Fury

Hi all.



Miami High Rise said:


> You forgot the :cheers:


Hi Miami.

No ... I didn't.
I didn't think the comments warranted a hi or a cheers. :lol:

Back on topic.
Hoping for some good news soon on this project.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## Locke

AUTOTHRILL said:


> I think he was talking about pointless mega projects that are essentially for image and arguably a waste of money. Look at Dubai now. Is it really what it was meant to be?


Not yet but even if you don't get everything done it's still better than not trying at all. As someone who has been to Dubai past and present it is undoubtedly a better place now. You know it's easy to dismiss mega projects as just vanity etc, and maybe to an extent they largely are, but they are still at the end of the day beneficial projects for their given cities. Dubai is better off with the Burj Khalifa, and more likely than not the same will hold true here.


----------



## liyucmh

wow so quickly the tower out!!


----------



## KillerZavatar

this project better hurries to keep the all 6 years another world'S tallest rhythm we have since 98 xD


----------



## Soroban

This is vision.

Never be built.

:lock:
Close thread


----------



## Fayez

we should wait something *SHOULD* be soon ..


----------



## Daireon

but we've been waiting for...how many YEARS? I mean I want this to get built so hard! but lets be honest, it's only been rumors and promises. I'm getting quite skeptical about this one hno:


----------



## EuropeanChancellor

Personally I would like to see U/C for example Crystal Island... I mean something architecturaly remarkable with economical reason... And 1 mile high tower in the middle of the desert and in a city with no global significance... Ewww hno:


----------



## boschb

SA should just terraform it self into a Rain Forest, or do something similar to Mazdar city instead of building this weird spike onto earth. :lol:


----------



## patrykus

from sa subforum:



Rody69 said:


> Q4 is I said before.. September to be accurate
> the Master plan is kinda different, and it mostly done by Omrania & associates.


so september it is. Let's hope for the best. Also there are rumors in saudi thread it will be taller than 1000m but I'm not sure if any of this may be serious.


----------



## Miami High Rise

In September it will be December....


----------



## KillerZavatar

Miami High Rise said:


> In September it will be December....


so true


----------



## patrykus

droneriot said:


> I could easily be wrong, I just have this nagging gut feeling that I've heard this before.


Well it does look pretty serious now:



























































































The only think now I would like to see are some pics from the location of the tower...


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

^^^^

Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture, an American company, will be overseeing the design and development of the Kingdom Tower.


link: http://burj-khalifa.eu/featured/saudi-royal-family-building-a-mile-high-tower-literally


----------



## Jan

Here is the architects source: http://smithgill.com/#/news/kingdom_tower_announcement/


----------



## kanye

So, let's update first post in this thread?: )


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

^^^^

Much thanks Jan .

With that prove, there is no doubt enymore, this tower (see renders above) will be build ! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## DennisS

Holy Shit!  What a great design!!


----------



## droneriot

Yeah, the design is pretty neat, with the exception of that horribly out of place platform that's attached to it. I hope they do away with it.


----------



## DonDragon

Soon Burj Khalifa will loose his world record to JEDDAH MILE TOWER :cheers: :banana:


----------



## erbse

Truly impressive visualizations. I like the scifi look of the Kingdom Tower better than that of Burj Dubai. But that helipad looks indeed ridiculous, I say screw it.


I updated the first post of this thread with the fresh renderings. I didn't expect this would come along.
But I'll only believe it if they start piling, pouring concrete etc. for it.


----------



## EUSERB

This is my favorite tower from now on,no questions asked


----------



## jh1

so it's official now ... hurray :banana: !


----------



## droneriot

erbse said:


> But I'll only believe it if they start piling, pouring concrete etc. for it.


That's exactly my thought. People in this thread have gotten their hopes up so many times in the past, only to be disappointed when once again nothing happened, I'm going to remain sceptical until I see actual work being done on the tower.


----------



## avatar1

del


----------



## EUSERB

1600  its called mile high tower


----------



## patrykus

droneriot said:


> That's exactly my thought. People in this thread have gotten their hopes up so many times in the past, only to be disappointed when once again nothing happened, I'm going to remain sceptical until I see actual work being done on the tower.


From the information we have got trough all these years and based on the investors who was to put money on it somehow I always was prety sure this will be build some day. Why wouldn't they if they really want? It's not another fake project to rise land prices. It's prety obvious to me. While it may have delays because of many reasons it finally will be build. And since they engaged worlds top class architect to the project desing I'm sure they are not going to waste allready spent money. The contract with binladin, builders of mecca clock tower, just sums it all up.


----------



## Munwon

Speechless....


----------



## steve1young

Love the design, especially the horizontal grille-like indentations. The base is beautiful. I even like the heliport. The design for it is kick-ass.


----------



## droneriot

It looks more like an observation deck than a helipad. See the close-up in the third render.


----------



## Prince Valium

DAMN!! 
...is that even possible to build?? 

does anyone know, how hight the observation deck / helipad will be?


----------



## KillerZavatar

so i was browsing SSC and wondering why so many bumped this thread again and i thought nah let's go in there and tell these guys not to have so much false hope and then those renders jumped right into my face. wow. that just made my day. Also the renders are amazing, great to see they keep the design they had before.

also: wasnt Burj Khalifa's cost at about a billion already, how can this building cost not much more at all?


----------



## Emarati2009

DonDragon said:


> Soon Burj Khalifa will loose his world record to JEDDAH MILE TOWER :cheers: :banana:


soon = how many years ? :lol:


----------



## Prince Valium

...quote from http://burj-khalifa.eu/featured/saudi-royal-family-building-a-mile-high-tower-literally:

"The Kingdom Tower will be twice the size of this tower, the Burj Khalifa..." i mean, WTF??? 

this is megalomaniac..


----------



## DonDragon

steve1young said:


> Love the design, especially the horizontal grille-like indentations. The base is beautiful.* I even like the heliport*. The design for it is kick-ass.


That is not only a heliport but an outstanding observation deck.


----------



## KillerZavatar

i think the height will be between 1000m and 1200m. i dont think it is in fact becoming one mile high.

i think fayzoon jizzed in his pants today


----------



## KillerZavatar

DonDragon said:


> That is not only a heliport but an outstanding observation deck.


on floor 157!


----------



## Munwon

KillerZavatar said:


> i think the height will be between 1000m and 1200m. i dont think it is in fact becoming one mile high.
> 
> i think fayzoon jizzed in his pants today


:lol: don't tell fayzoon!


----------



## KillerZavatar

Munwon said:


> :lol: don't tell fayzoon!


haha he saw this thread already xD. but damn this stuff is amazing, so soon they will even start?


----------



## Rody69

Emarati2009 said:


> soon = how many years ? :lol:


his soon is 65 months starting from now...or 63 months from the time the constructions start


----------



## KillerZavatar

Rody69 said:


> his soon is 65 months starting from now...or 63 months from the time the constructions start


so the construction is supposed to start in two months, wow

so when it really would be topped out at the end of 2016 we would have a 6 year new title holder since 1998


----------



## spectre000

Wow! I love the design. I guess we'll have a new sticky on the supertall U/C forum. "New World's Tallest", man that's got an awesome ring to it. :banana:


----------



## The_Dude

If anybody happens to read Inhabitat you might have spotted an article on this published today...
http://inhabitat.com/adrian-smith-gordon-gill-announces-it-will-design-the-mile-high-kingdom-tower-in-dubai/

See how many errors you can spot, beginning with the bloody headline.


----------



## Rody69

extra information:


Five contractors were invited to offer proposals for the Kingdom Tower and a short list of three firms submitted final offers for the tower construction. The Saudi Bin Laden Group (SBG) whose offer was the most attractive in terms of price, quality and schedule was chosen for the project. 
*With a total construction area of over 500,000 square meters, the soaring Kingdom Tower will be a mixed-use building featuring a Four Seasons hotel, Four Seasons serviced apartments, first class office space, luxury condominiums and an observatory that will be higher than the world’s current highest observation deck. The overall construction cost of the tower is SR4.6 billion ($1.2 billion) and the overall estimated cost of the entire Kingdom City project is anticipated to be SR75 billion ($20 billion).
*


----------



## KillerZavatar

The_Dude said:


> If anybody happens to read Inhabitat you might have spotted an article on this published today...
> http://inhabitat.com/adrian-smith-gordon-gill-announces-it-will-design-the-mile-high-kingdom-tower-in-dubai/
> 
> See how many errors you can spot, beginning with the bloody headline.


http://inhabitat.com/insane-mile-high-kingdom-tower-given-green-light-by-saudi-arabia/

another article that has renders of the old Dubai proposal but it clearly says Jeddah, Saudi Arabia xD

^^

500.000 square meters isnt that less than burj khalifa, lotte tower and shanghai tower? werent some of these even by 600.000, not to talk about the mecca thing that is even bigger in terms of width and stuff


----------



## Dancing Banana

^^ i guess its more spire than "tower"


----------



## Henkka

An outdoor observation deck at that height? And with party glass floor? Sweet. But as said, observation deck looks a bit out of place.

With out the observation deck this would be one great tower now it's just a good one with a subtle reminiscene to Wright's The Illinois.


----------



## zapor1

Holy **** is all I can say.


----------



## HiJazzey

patrykus said:


> From the information we have got trough all these years and based on the investors who was to put money on it somehow I always was prety sure this will be build some day. Why wouldn't they if they really want? It's not another fake *project to rise land prices.* It's prety obvious to me. While it may have delays because of many reasons it finally will be build. And since they engaged worlds top class architect to the project desing I'm sure they are not going to waste allready spent money. The contract with binladin, builders of mecca clock tower, just sums it all up.


Actually, I suspect raising land prices is what this tower is really about.
He could build his vanity tower anywhere in Jeddah: the corniche, downtown etc..
But he isn't, he's building it in Obhur. Obhur is a beach community just north of Jeddah. There, beachfront land is extremely expensive, whilst plots inland are largely worthless.


----------



## abuabu

Can anyone make a diagram showing the Burj next to the jeddah tower? i really want to see the height difference.


----------



## Axel_F

According to the renders it looks like we saw the final design months ago in the hands of Adrian Smith. I cannot find the photos but someone posted the photos with Adrian Smith in spring this year. Anybody know about the photos?

Amazing renderings btw.


----------



## Victhor

woooow, just readed about this in a spanish newspaper: http://www.elpais.com/articulo/cultura/futuro/edificio/alto/mundo/elpten/20110802elpepucul_6/Tes
But I can't believe it, are there any recent pics of the plot?, if they have announced it I guess they have already started excavations or foundations works in secret, because these works could last 2 years and they use to begin with it even when there's not a final design.


----------



## abuabu

nevermind found one. http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/4/2011/08/building-comparison-gizmodo.jpg


----------



## Kanto

OMG, this tower is enormous :eek2: I just hope it doesn't end like most of such mega ambitious projects ........ in a trash bin :dunno:


----------



## ZZ-II

i'm totally speechless . Fantastic News!

and the new design is simply great, much better than the original design i think 

Can't wait to see it rising into the sky...and reaching the 1000m mark


----------



## Kanto

Thank you for the diagram, it looks awesome :banana2:


----------



## Salloum

IT HAS BEEN APPROVED TODAY! LOOK AT THE NEWS!!!


----------



## KillerZavatar

cant wait for someone drawing a new skyscraperpage diagram


----------



## erbse

Nice diagram comparing a 1000m Kingdom Tower to some others:









Source: Gizmodo, http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/4/2011/08/building-comparison-gizmodo.jpg




Henkka said:


> With out the observation deck this would be one great tower now it's just a good one with a subtle reminiscene to *Wright's The Illinois*.


Exactly my thoughts. Frank Lloyd Wright proposed "The Illinois" in 1956 already.
This concept was miles ahead of its time (being the first proposed mile-high tower) - and absolutely unrealistic for the 50s of course.
But it looks like the architects of Kingdom Tower got "a little" inspiration here:









Source and more info about this decades old pipe dream: http://www.johncoulthart.com/feuilleton/2006/03/26/enormous-structures-–-i/


----------



## oracle

I really DON'T like the design, but the height sure is awesome. 

Can't believe it will cost only $1.2bn to build it....imagine this in NYC, it would be several times more.


----------



## Kanto

1,2 billion ?!?!?!?!? :eek2: 1WTC is 417m tall and it costs 3,1 billion :eek2: Out of what will this tower be built? Out of paper or tin foil? :doh:


----------



## KillerZavatar

building in new york and building in jeddah is of course different from the price. new york labor is more expensive, the safety regulations are more extreme and the materials are more expensive too i suppose


----------



## Dequal

What's up with that helipad-tumor thingy. Burj-al-Arab much?


----------



## Axel_F

KillerZavatar said:


> building in new york and building in jeddah is of course different from the price. new york labor is more expensive, the safety regulations are more extreme and the materials are more expensive too i suppose


Skyscrapers in NYC using steel. Thats expensive (and in the current resource market). In the middle east they using very much ("cheap") concrete. And you are right - indian and pakistani workers are cheaper than workers from new york and in the middle of the desert you can build a skyscraper easier than in an city with high density.


----------



## Kanto

KillerZavatar said:


> building in new york and building in jeddah is of course different from the price. new york labor is more expensive, the safety regulations are more extreme and the materials are more expensive too i suppose


By safety regulations you mean both work safety regulations and building safety regulations, right?

In my opinion it would be a critical mistake if they would underestimate the need for building a redundant building. 9/11 has taught us that a building must be redundant more than anything else. I just hope they will keep that in mind. I'd hate to see such a beautiful building in danger of being destroyed :dunno:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Dequal said:


> What's up with that helipad-tumor thingy. Burj-al-Arab much?


its an observation deck


----------



## meh_cd

Well, I guess I'm kind of glad that The Illinois is getting built in one form or another.


----------



## KaZantiP

They begin in two months???


----------



## desertpunk

Well, if the Wall St. Journal says it's true then it has to be true! 

*WSJ*



> COMMERCIAL REAL ESTATEAUGUST 2, 2011
> Saudi Set for World's Tallest Tower
> By SUMMER SAID
> 
> 
> RIYADH—Saudi Arabia's Kingdom Holding Co., run by billionaire Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, said its associate firm, Jeddah Economic Co., had signed a 4.6 billion Saudi riyal ($1.23 billion) deal with Bin Laden Group to build the world's tallest tower in Jeddah.
> 
> The planned tower, which will soar to more than 1,000 meters (3,281 feet), will include a hotel, serviced apartments, luxury condominiums and offices and will occupy an area of 500,000 square meters (5.38 million square feet), Kingdom Holding said in a statement on the Saudi bourse website.
> 
> "This project will provide sustainable profits to Kingdom Holding shareholders," Prince Alwaleed said at a news conference in Riyadh. It "has been in discussion since four years because of our emphasis to have it very economically viable ... this project is very feasible for the shareholders, and everybody is satisfied with the potential returns."
> 
> *Construction on the Kingdom Tower, which will take 63 months to complete, is expected to start soon, Prince Alwaleed said.* banana He said finances for the tower are in place, without giving any further details.
> 
> The tower would top Dubai's 828-meter (2,717-foot) Burj Khalifa, which currently is the world's tallest building. Kingdom's project will be part of the more than 5.3-million-square-meter (57-million-square-foot) Kingdom City, north of Jeddah, which overlooks the Red Sea and Obhur Creek andis expected to cost $20 billion.
> 
> "It's ambitious and in planning phase for a while. The critics will say it's unnecessary when resources may be deployed for other much needed development and infrastructure," said Saud Masud, financial analyst at regional investment bank Rasmala. "However, as a symbolic undertaking, this project may carry merit. Saudi is the largest economy in the Middle East with a need for socioeconomic advancement and development. The tower may reflect inspiration to that effect."
> 
> Kingdom Holding said it had signed a shareholder agreement under which Bin Laden Group would take a 16.63% stake in Jeddah Economic Co., which will build the tower. Kingdom will own 33.35% in Jeddah Economic, while 33.35% will be held by Abrar International Holding Co. and 16.67% by investor Abdurrahman Sharbatly.
> 
> Bin Laden Group is the largest construction firm in Saudi Arabia and is owned by the Bin Laden family, which in the 1990s distanced itself from Osama Bin Laden.
> 
> Chicago-based Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture led an interdisciplinary team that designed the tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agence France-Presse/Getty Images
> Saudi Prince Alwaleed bin Talal speaks next to a model of the world's tallest tower, to be built in Jeddah.
> 
> "Building this tower in Jeddah sends a financial and economic message that should not be ignored. It has a political depth to it to tell the world that we Saudis invest in our country," Prince Alwaleed said.
> 
> Prince Alwaleed, who owns 95% of Kingdom Holding, has focused his investments on banks, hotels and media companies, building sizable stakes in firms such as Citigroup Inc., News Corp., Apple Inc. and Time Warner Inc. News Corp. owns Dow Jones & Co., publisher of The Wall Street Journal.
> 
> Over the past couple of years, the prince, who has been the Middle East's wealthiest businessman over the past 20 years, has again started seeking investors and acquisitions around the world after keeping a low profile in the aftermath of the global financial crisis.
> 
> In April, Kingdom and Bahrain Telecommunication Co., or Batelco, signed a nonbinding term sheet to buy a 25% stake of the Saudi unit of Kuwait-based Mobile Telecommunications Co., better known as Zain, for about $1.2 billion. The two companies have until the end of August to conduct due diligence for the deal.
> 
> In May, Kingdom said it and its chairman invested $400 million in Swiss commodities trader Glencore International PLC's initial public offering. The transaction represented 3.6% of the value of Glencore's subscriptions.
> 
> ---


What fun! :cheers:


----------



## Kanto

Somebody wake me up. I must be dreaming :eek2: I thought the Burj Khalifa would rule the world for as long as the ESB did.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Sorry not sure if it's a repost but wanted to jump on and say it's also one of the sub-headlines on MSN now.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4398824...llest-building-coming-saudi-arabia/?GT1=43001


----------



## jh1

^^^ from the above link :


----------



## erbse

Well, that's the same that people said about the Eiffel Tower in Paris. It still looks pretty lonesome in the cityscape, yet everybody adores it.
The same might go for Kingdom Tower.

I think they shouldn't even try to create some sort of artificial skyline around it, like Dubai does.
It'd rather look ridiculous and destroy the ultimate dominating impression this giant behemoth leaves. They could build more skyscrapers in some distance.


----------



## guy4versa4

DonDragon said:


> Soon Burj Khalifa will loose his world record to JEDDAH MILE TOWER :cheers: :banana:


not queit soon maybe in 7-10years


----------



## azn_man12345

erbse said:


> Well, that's the same that people said about the Eiffel Tower in Paris. It still looks pretty lonesome in the cityscape, yet everybody adores it.
> The same might go for Kingdom Tower.
> 
> I think they shouldn't even try to create some sort of artificial skyline around it, like Dubai does.
> It'd rather look ridiculous and destroy the ultimate dominating impression this giant behemoth leaves. They could build more skyscrapers in some distance.


You make a good point, with the letting it dominate thing. But I still stand by what I say :/


----------



## GAJ1992

erbse said:


> Well, that's the same that people said about the Eiffel Tower in Paris. It still looks pretty lonesome in the cityscape, yet everybody adores it.
> The same might go for Kingdom Tower.


AW, come on, the Eiffel tower is a masterpiece no other tower looks as beautiful as the Eiffel tower.. you can go taller but neither classier nor better looking than the Eiffel tower.. 
I'm sorry man but while kingdom is gonna look good, its not going to look nearly as good as the Eiffel tower.


----------



## guy4versa4

eiffil tower is iconic..but the most beautiful?nooooo


----------



## GAJ1992

erbse said:


> It's the observation platform at approximately 640m.


Reminds me of star wars. :cheers: opcorn:

watch once the tower is finished UFO's are gonna land there.. lololol.


----------



## williamchung7

I have to share this news to taiwan-city forum.


----------



## GAJ1992

guy4versa4 said:


> eiffil tower is iconic..but the most beautiful?nooooo


examples of what's better looking, STANDING ALONE, than the Eiffel tower.


----------



## guy4versa4

this kingdom tower is the best building design!


----------



## GAJ1992

[{x}] said:


> I don't think so, because then there's only a 200m difference between a "supertall" and a "megatall" or whatever.
> 
> Hypothetically, the definitions could be revised - skyscraper could be expanded to denote anything up to 500m, supertall could include everything from 500m - 999m, and megatall anything 1000m+ (until 2000m...then we'd need an ultratall or hypertall category)
> 
> Wow, even talking about inventing and redefining words shows how important this building will be!


how about sexytall :naughty:


----------



## guy4versa4

GAJ1992 said:


> examples of what's better looking, STANDING ALONE, than the Eiffel tower.


edit


----------



## erbse

^ Please stop it. :| Eiffel Tower is out of competition here. Its proportions are unrivaled, especially by kitsch like Abraj Al-Bait. This is not the thread for such comparisons.



GAJ1992 said:


> AW, come on, the Eiffel tower is a masterpiece no other tower looks as beautiful as the Eiffel tower.. you can go taller but neither classier nor better looking than the Eiffel tower..
> I'm sorry man but while kingdom is gonna look good, its not going to look nearly as good as the Eiffel tower.


I didn't say the Kingdom Tower rivals Eiffel Tower or would be better, not in any way.
Please read carefully. I only compared the effect Kingdom Tower has on the cityscape, like Eiffel Tower has. It's dominating. That's all.


----------



## ckm

Where in Obhur is this thing? Obhur has been mostly urbanized.

What are they going to do with all the villas and beach clubs along the coast? I mean, it would be quite stupid to have the highest building next to the sea but the access to the sea itself blocked with private properties (as it is now).


----------



## korea2002

*Detailed Image*

http://smithgill.com/media/pdfs/Kingdom_for_web4.pdf


----------



## Kanto

Well, in my opinion it should be like this:

100m-199m=highrise
200m-299m=skyscraper
300m-599m=supertall
600m-999m=ultratall
1000m and 1000m+=megatall


----------



## erbse

^ 600m-999m=megatall and 1000m and 1000m+=gigatall would be more favourable.


By the by, just read this 2007 post from the 1st page:


irving1903 said:


> frank loyd wrights design for a mile high tower was much better !


Looks like someone heard your prayers :smug:


----------



## TrabaSMThin05

^^1000 & 1000+= The hell I broke my neck. XD


----------



## xJamaax

Wow!We might get another one in few years' time?RIP Burj Khalifa for the title.:lol:


----------



## Dove21

How high ist the chance that it will realy built?


----------



## ZZ-II

Quite high , almost 100% i would say .

I wonder how many usable floors the tower will have


----------



## K.S.A

^^ great great tower :banana::banana:


----------



## Kanto

I almost feel sorry for the poor Burj Khalifa. It was made with the sole purpose of being world's tallest and now it is about to be beaten by the Kingdom Tower. I bet that many people in Dubai will need psychological help to learn to live with this


----------



## ZZ-II

The Burj Khalifa wasn't build to be the World's Tallest forever ^^.


----------



## Saudi guy

I assume sailors in this part of the Red Sea do not need to own a GPS XD seriously Saudi media must make a daily coverage for the construction, Abraj albait updates were done mostly by individual photographers!


----------



## Kanto

ZZ-II said:


> The Burj Khalifa wasn't build to be the World's Tallest forever ^^.


Yeah but I expected it to be the tallest for a few decades and I bet it's creators did as well. This Kingdom Tower will make all other skyscrapers look like ants :uh:


----------



## Scrapernab2

I love this design! It appears to be a combination of 1) India tower 2) Burj Kahlifa and 3) The Shard

Three great designs in the tallest on Earth! Awesome


----------



## Kynareth

Yes! Dreams came true!! This Tower is pure awesomness, it's dreamlike!! I so so like it and believe it will be built. Applaud to architects. Thread about this building will be soon most visited on whole Skyscrapercity.


----------



## Kanto

^^ I 1000% agree with you. It will be a pleasure to watch history being made :banana2:


----------



## Jex7844

Please leave the Eiffel Tower alone! Gustave Eiffel's masterpiece was built in 1889 at a time where Jeddah didn't even exist!It was at the time the World's tallest tower in the world, but now we're in 2011, a different era where technology & materials have improved so much. The Eiffel Tower 122 years later is more than ever the World's most iconic tower & will probably be forever because of its History...Height is not everything...! I wish for you guys that Kingdom Tower gets as famous as the Eiffel Tower, for some reasons, I'm not quite sure (cf Burj Khalifa, it does not seem to passionate people anymore...), only time will tell.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Kingdom Tower is an amazing project, as a architecture lover, I can't wait to see it taking shape, but I feel like saying: " what a megalomaniac scheme..."
Such a gigantic project might take much longer than expected, who knows what the economic market will be like in the years to come...

I found a french article today, here it is:



> *Le prince saoudien Alwaleed bin Talal vient de valider le projet de construction de la plus haute tour du monde, selon Reuters. Surnommée Kingdom Tower, elle sera située à Djeddah, en Arabie Saoudite, et mesurera plus d’un kilomètre de hauteur.*












http://yahoo.lavieimmo.com/insolite...onde-mesurera-plus-de-1-km-de-haut-12477.html


----------



## VozdraRajvosa

mg:mg::eek2::eek2: 

this is amazing, just amazing, a fix for concrete junkies, thats for sure

good luck to Jeddah


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

erbse said:


> It's the observation platform at approximately 640m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture - http://smithgill.com/#/news/kingdom_tower_announcement/


Really insane pics !!!!!!!!!!

Soooo beautiful :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

some more info 


"Encased in the new spire’s glimmering façade will be a Four Seasons hotel, Four Seasons serviced apartments, Class A office Space, luxury condominiums and the world’s highest observatory. 

59 elevators using the world’s most high-tech systems will be installed to provide ease of access, with 54 single-deck and 5 double-deck systems. 

The residential aspect has influenced the three-petal footprint of the design with tapering wings introducing an aerodynamic shape to reduce structural loading due to wind vortex shedding. 

All three sides of the Kingdom Tower sport a series of notches which form specifically engineered areas of shadow designed to fall on the outdoor terraces facing the city and Red Sea."


more... http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=17218


----------



## ko bee

I couldn't believe Burj Khalifa would be built. And now it's the same with Kingdom tower  Where's the limit? For me, it seems with present technology and materials it'll be world tallest building for a long long time. But I hope it's not the last stage of this race


----------



## AvanGard

ZZ-II said:


> Quite high , almost 100% i would say .
> 
> I wonder how many usable floors the tower will have


To me it looks like a large portion of the top will not be usable.

So the question is really how much: 200, 250 or 300 m ?


----------



## jh1

Jex7844 said:


> Gustave Eiffel's masterpiece was built in 1889 at a time where Jeddah didn't even exist


Jeddah is quite an ancient city (we're talking BC here )  



> I found a french article today, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://yahoo.lavieimmo.com/insolite...onde-mesurera-plus-de-1-km-de-haut-12477.html


lol, they took the same poster that I scanned some years ago . you can see my name along with "SkyscraperCity" written on it :lol:


----------



## KillerZavatar

CULWULLA said:


> quick comparison diagram


this pretty much shows for me that it is possible and now i understand why its floor size isnt that big. it litterally has not a bigger base then burg khalifa its just taller but that doesnt give that much more space. also seeing in this diagram makes me realize that it is of course a challenge but it just has to be possible.


----------



## SirAdrian

At first i was unimpressed, but then i took a closer look at the bigger renders and now i'm truly fascinated - this could become breathtaking. The podium is gorgeous too! I just hope it won't stand in such a desert like environment as the BK, but something closer to a real urban cityscape. Renders often cheat in this regard.


----------



## KillerZavatar

SirAdrian said:


> At first i was unimpressed, but then i took a closer look at the bigger renders and now i'm truly fascinated - this could become breathtaking. The podium is gorgeous too! I just hope it won't stand in such a desert like environment as the BK, but something closer to a real urban cityscape. Renders often cheat in this regard.


http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=751&lat=21.7256168216&lng=39.0907287598&t=k

this is the location. keep in mind that around Kingdom Tower are other skyscrapers planned for the same project. zoom out to see the surroundings

i just realised this building will be like next to the airport, how is that possible? no height regulation?


----------



## Bass

Sure it's an impressive building, but what attracts me about skyscrapers is an urban skyline. One pinnacle in the desert is not urban, and therefore I'm much more fascinated by the Empire State Building or the London Shard than by these phallic super symbols.


----------



## ciaobellaxo

Just read about this online tonight. Bloody magnificent! :bow:


----------



## Fayez

if the advertisement was in cityscape jeddah (2 months ago) it would be more awesome
but anyway, it's going to start soon


----------



## KillerZavatar

FTV said:


> 1000 meters or more ?


at least 1000m


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.vienna.at/in-saudi-arabien-soll-1000-meter-turm-entstehen/news-20110804-12091950

this news (german) also talks about a rival project in shanghai (1228m). I think that news is about bionic tower though, which is just a vision of a couple of years ago. but strange that news come up with it again, without recent information.


----------



## Kanto

^^ Well, after the announcement that the Kingdom Tower was approved nothing can surprise me :uh:


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> http://www.vienna.at/in-saudi-arabien-soll-1000-meter-turm-entstehen/news-20110804-12091950
> 
> this news (german) also talks about a rival project in shanghai (1228m). I think that news is about bionic tower though, which is just a vision of a couple of years ago. but strange that news come up with it again, without recent information.


The person which wrote this article has no notion about anything i guess . 

Bionic Tower currently in planning...good joke


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> The person which wrote this article has no notion about anything i guess .
> 
> Bionic Tower currently in planning...good joke


yes it was forgotten about 5 years ago


----------



## droneriot

Everyone can be a journalist. Actual fact-checking is not a necessary requirement as long as the story _sounds good_...


----------



## Kanto

^^ 1000% true. In fact often journalists who spread bull shit are more successful than those who spread the truth. That's rather sad :dunno:


----------



## FloripaNation

oilmanjr said:


> Here is the final plan:
> 
> Highrises: 100-199m
> Skyscrapers: 200-299m
> Supertalls: 300m-599m
> Ultratalls: 600m-999m
> Mastertalls: 1000m+ (These towers catch any type of Pokemon without fail)



1000-2000m+ Ultra Mega Turbo Boost Tsunamitalls....:nuts::nuts::lol::lol:


----------



## Kanto

^^ Seriously folks, in a few centuries we'll run out of uber status describing words. What will our descendants call the next height class then? :nuts::dunno:


----------



## zapor1

Maybe eventually some height classes will be obsolete since people won't build that low anymore?


----------



## Kanto

^^ This is true. After all, the Pyramids were built as supertalls, but now they are only highrises :dunno:


----------



## AvanGard

FloripaNation said:


> 1000-2000m+ Ultra Mega Turbo Boost Tsunamitalls....:nuts::nuts::lol::lol:


Supertalls should be up to 1000m I think after that...

"Titan Class Skyscrapers" 

Lets be honest, we not going see a lot of skyscrapers reaching 1000m - let alone above that mark.


----------



## krkseg1ops

Orbitalls?


----------



## KillerZavatar

so the building will start construction in 2 months. i wonder how many months we will see foundation work, since those have to be very large i guess


----------



## Miami High Rise

http://www.constructionweekonline.c...craper-expert-says-2km-tower-is-now-possible/



> Skyscraper expert says 2km tower is now possible
> 
> *It is structurally feasible to build a tower that is twice the height of Jeddah’s 1km-tall Kingdom Tower, according to the chairman of the Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat.*
> 
> Speaking to Middle East Architect, Dr Sang Dae Kim, said: “With the Kingdom Tower we now have a design that reaches around 1km in height. Later on, someone will push for 1 mile, and then 2km.” He continued: “At this point in time we can build a tower that is 1km, maybe 2km. Any higher than that and we will have to do a lot of homework.”
> 
> Yet Kim believes that it is impractical to build a 2km-high tower. He added, “In terms of practicalities, we don’t need to built at 2km. At this height you have to provide a large percentage of elevator space and this is impractical. But someone with a lot of money might still want to do it.” He pointed out that building at such height will incur many structural challenges. “There might be constraints for the structural engineering –we don’t know many things. When you go up to one of two kilometres, we don’t have much information surrounding the wind conditions.” Kim also noted that there may be issues with floor lean due to the shortening of columns over time.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^

continued:



> Yet Kim believes that it is impractical to build a 2km-high tower. He added, “In terms of practicalities, we don’t need to built at 2km. At this height you have to provide a large percentage of elevator space and this is impractical. But someone with a lot of money might still want to do it.”
> 
> He pointed out that building at such height will incur many structural challenges. “There might be constraints for the structural engineering – we don’t know many things. When you go up to one of two kilometres, we don’t have much information surrounding the wind conditions.”
> 
> Kim also noted that there may be issues with floor lean due to the shortening of columns over time.


----------



## droneriot

2km may seem far off now, but if it _can_ be built it _will_ be built, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## speedy1979

I can't wait to find out what kind of materials will be used in this towers construction. Carbon fiber encased concrete. Perhaps?


----------



## FloripaNation

Monstertalls...:hehehhe


----------



## [{x}]

I'm still really excited about this!!

What do you guys think of the helipad? Like it? Or not? I personally think it should be scrapped but maybe we will have futuristic helicopters in the future that look like spaceships that will add to the aesthetics of the...

sorry I'm still thinking Coruscant  they should scrap the helipad.


----------



## yankee fan for life

Can someone tell me how the hell is this building is only going to cost 1.3 billion dollars and the freedom tower witch by the way is half this building size is 3 billion .


----------



## Delo

yankee fan for life said:


> Can someone tell me how the hell is this building is only going to cost 1.3 billion dollars and the freedom tower witch by the way is half this building size is 3 billion .


Cheaper labour?


----------



## nomarandlee

Video interview

http://www.wttw.com/main.taf?p=42,8,80,32&pid=VlC48yYaG9ap2oa_hzO6lhAHJaha_Z8w

August 4, 2011 - Architect Adrian Smith - Chicago Tonight Video - WTTW

We talk with Chicago architect Adrian Smith, who, along with his firm, has been picked to design the world's tallest building -- to be built in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Fayez

what a wonderful interview !!


----------



## Fury

Hi all.



yankee fan for life said:


> Can someone tell me how the hell is this building is only going to cost 1.3 billion dollars and the freedom tower witch by the way is half this building size is 3 billion .


Hi Yankee.

In short - it isn't IMO.

For some reason a lowball figure is thrown around.
The BK number is 1.5 billion. I have totals at 3.78 from before inauguration.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

As these figures are from an earlier/lower revision for the structure, when completed it will be more like 4 to 4.5 billion. 
That doesn't include any of the foundation costs (for the main structure) or any of the design phase costs which could easily be another half billion.
So from 1.5 claimed to 5 in reality - these figures are in USD.

Yes the labor is much cheaper than in North America but this project will probably be well over 5 billion - substantially more if it was being built in NA.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## jh1

nomarandlee said:


> Video interview
> 
> http://www.wttw.com/main.taf?p=42,8,80,32&pid=VlC48yYaG9ap2oa_hzO6lhAHJaha_Z8w
> 
> August 4, 2011 - Architect Adrian Smith - Chicago Tonight Video - WTTW
> 
> We talk with Chicago architect Adrian Smith, who, along with his firm, has been picked to design the world's tallest building -- to be built in Saudi Arabia.


found it on youtube :


----------



## oilmanjr

How can such a sandy waterfront piece of real estate ever provide a stable foundation for this tower?


----------



## azn_man12345

That was a really good video that jh1 posted ^.^


----------



## Jay

Shouldn't this money be used to help the millions of starving people in this region, or does that make too much sense...?

not a bad looking building though


----------



## fordgtman1992

That video shows evidence towards 1100 meters. Adrian Smith says it will be "a little over twice the height of Sears Tower."

Sears Tower: 527m
Multiplied by 2: 1054m
Plus a a little more: ????m

It wont be a mile high, but at least it will be more than 1050m.

And the video says it is 50 floors more than the Burj Khalifa:

Burj Khalifa: 163 habitable floors/209 total floors
Plus 50: 213 floors/259 floors


----------



## Senju

Yes. That was a very good video and interview. He did not color coat it but just very straight talk. Great Stuff.


----------



## bnk

I am glad that A Smith still calls the Sears Tower the Sears Tower.


----------



## bizzybonita




----------



## KillerZavatar

fordgtman1992 said:


> That video shows evidence towards 1100 meters. Adrian Smith says it will be "a little over twice the height of Sears Tower."
> 
> Sears Tower: 527m
> Multiplied by 2: 1054m
> Plus a a little more: ????m
> 
> It wont be a mile high, but at least it will be more than 1050m.
> 
> And the video says it is 50 floors more than the Burj Khalifa:
> 
> Burj Khalifa: 163 habitable floors/209 total floors
> Plus 50: 213 floors/259 floors


Sears Tower official height however wouldn't even reach 900m. and he said a little taller than twice. so i think he really means antenna height which is great, by that it's between 1050m and 1100m

also. it's more slender than Burj Khalifa, very interesting fact, which also explains the floor area thing. however it's larger at the base.

"you have no parking under the tower" i wonder how big parking areas around have to be then though


----------



## Kanto

So now the Saudi's gonna have the tallest building and the biggest building. Saudi Arabia seems to be the new country of skyscrapers :master:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Kanto said:


> So now the Saudi's gonna have the tallest building and the biggest building. Saudi Arabia seems to be the new country of skyscrapers :master:


"new country of skyscrapers". nah they might have the tallest, but compared to other countries they have very very least countries. Still this building will show new solutions to new problems and help for the construction of future buildings. And this building will be a masterpiece of a building.


----------



## oilmanjr

Kanto said:


> Saudi Arabia seems to be the new country of skyscrapers :master:


How do you figure? Just because they might have the new tallest?


----------



## Kanto

^^ The new tallest (KT) and the new biggest (Abraj) :cheers:


----------



## erbse

jh1 said:


> found it on youtube


In that interview it's said the skyterace will be at the 157th level, if I got that right.

And it was once intended as a helipad, but pilots didn't want to face the risk of landing there. So they transformed it into an observation platform featuring a glass floor.


----------



## Fayez

Kanto said:


> ^^ The new tallest (KT) and the new biggest (Abraj) :cheers:


and the world's largest clock , the world's highest clock , the skyscraper with the biggest hole in the world (kingdom centre) :banana:


----------



## KillerZavatar

fayzoon said:


> the skyscraper with the biggest hole in the world (kingdom centre) :banana:


but not the tallest skyscraper with a hole :nuts:


----------



## Fayez

KillerZavatar said:


> but not the tallest skyscraper with a hole :nuts:


yes 3rd tallest with a hole


----------



## Imre

*Kingdom aims to overtake Burj Khalifa as tallest tower in 5 years*

*Kingdom Tower will feature a Four Seasons hotel, luxury condominiums and offices*

By APPublished Sunday, August 07, 2011 










The investment company headed by Saudi billionaire Prince Alwaleed bin Talal says it plans to complete the world's tallest tower in just over five years time.

The Kingdom Holding Co did not say Sunday when work would begin on the Kingdom Tower.

The $1.2 billion tower will be roughly two-thirds of a mile (1 kilometer) high. It is part of a $20 billion mega project on the outskirts of the Red Sea city of Jiddah.

The tower will be built by the Saudi Binladen Group construction conglomerate. It will cost $400 million and feature a Four Seasons hotel, luxury condominiums and offices that encompass around 5.4 million square feet.

http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...-tallest-tower-in-5-years-2011-08-07-1.411790


----------



## Mesch

Am I the only who thinks they could've done better than the Four Seasons?


----------



## yankee fan for life

This building is the new tower of babel.


----------



## HiJazzey

Mesch said:


> Am I the only who thinks they could've done better than the Four Seasons?


It's between them and Movenpick. I don't think al-Waleed will give the hotel management to anyone outside the Kingdom Holdings stable.


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

I see this project will have as much secrecy, incorrect news articles, and outright bullshit from the developer as the BK ...

First the 1.23 billion cost claim (which is close to one quarter of reality) and now this ... - 5 years to completion ... :lol::lol:

The foundation work is still being tendered. It could be a few months before it begins and it could take a year to do the piling, pour the raft and let it cure some.

That leaves less than 4 years to complete the project ... :nuts:
It may not even be topped out 5 years from now and will take a few years after that to complete.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## Kynareth

There is no way the cost will be 1,23 bln $. It will surely be over 4 bln $, it just too big and on too difficult terrain. Also I doubt they'll build it before 2017.


----------



## Kanto

^^ I 1000% agree with you, those 1.23 billions are a lie. This will beat the Burj Khalifa both in the title of world's tallest building and in the title of world's most expensive trophy. But even though it is just a trophy dedicated to their wealth I, as a skyscraper lover, still love it :banana2::dunno:


----------



## Innsertnamehere

the four seasons was a great decision. maybe its just me being bias, as four seasons originated in Toronto. :lol:


----------



## jh1

^^ well, it doesn't surprise me that alwaleed went with the four seasons, after all he owns it (much of it at least) .
I belive the only four seasons in the kingdom is the one in Riyadh in kingdom tower .


----------



## Fayez

it might be 1.23b $ cause the building is thin and has a fat base which is the only fat thing in the tower .So, it hasn't to be a surprise when you consider the design of the tower itself !! and don't forget about what happened at the soil testing and I think that this is the reason they didn't make it a mile tall


----------



## The-Real-Link

Thanks very much for posting such a great interview! So much better than the typical how much $ and how tall only typical questions. The interviewer did a great job in getting right to the point and asked some indepth questions. Good job for Adrian and nice to see a video finally.


----------



## HiJazzey

The financial aspects of this deal are interesting:

SBG paid SR 1.5 bln in cash for a 16.63% share in JEC. The other investors contributed SR 7.3 bln in assets (ie land) , giving a total capital of SR 8.8 bln .

JEC signed a SR 4,6 bln contract with SBG to construct the tower. It intends to fund it with SR 1.5 bln in cash and the rest through bank loans and project income (ie strata sales / rental income).

Essentially then, SBG is building this tower on their own dime. 

references:

http://www.kingdom.com.sa/ar/MC_PR_NewsDetails.asp?p=3&ID=825
http://www.tadawul.com.sa/wps/porta...3gxCL9SAJqCrJdFQEq9qha/?ANNOUNCEMENT_NO=22541


----------



## Kanto

fayzoon said:


> it might be 1.23b $ cause the building is thin and has a fat base which is the only fat thing in the tower .So, it hasn't to be a surprise when you consider the design of the tower itself !! and don't forget about what happened at the soil testing and I think that this is the reason they didn't make it a mile tall


Well, 1WTC isn't fat either and it's 3.1 billion. I know that workforce in Asia is a lot cheaper than in the US, but then again, 1100m is a lot more than 417m :dunno:


----------



## yankee fan for life

kingdom tower needs to be in a separate category this building is beyond a supertall.


----------



## ZZ-II

I personally would favor Megatall for 600-999m towers an Ultra or Hypertall for towers above 1000m . but that's just my small mind .

back to topic: i hope the current Financial Crisis won't stop this project


----------



## GulfArabia

yes, we need a new forum for 600+


----------



## Dirty new yorker

What will be the first stages in prep work for this tower?


----------



## oilmanjr

^^ Making a sand castle replica on the site so all the workers can see what they have to build.


----------



## Yaghuth

fayzoon said:


> and the world's largest clock , the world's highest clock , the skyscraper with the biggest hole in the world (kingdom centre) :banana:


i know bigger "holes" .. some even in Riyadh itself :lol:


----------



## Dirty new yorker

oilmanjr said:


> ^^ Making a sand castle replica on the site so all the workers can see what they have to build.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Fury

Hi all.



Dirty new yorker said:


> What will be the first stages in prep work for this tower?


Hi Dirty.

Surveying
Setting up de-watering
Excavation
Piling

Just a generic list that barely scrapes the surface per se. Projects have such varying plans that do things in such different order, the only thing for sure is that surveying will be very near the top of the list.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## HiJazzey

Yaghuth said:


> i know bigger "holes" .. some even in Riyadh itself :lol:


Riyadh is a hole :nuts:


----------



## Ajaypp

Fury said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Hi Yankee.
> 
> In short - it isn't IMO.
> 
> For some reason a lowball figure is thrown around.
> The BK number is 1.5 billion. I have totals at 3.78 from before inauguration.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/magicalsnap201108062013.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> As these figures are from an earlier/lower revision for the structure, when completed it will be more like 4 to 4.5 billion.
> That doesn't include any of the foundation costs (for the main structure) or any of the design phase costs which could easily be another half billion.
> So from 1.5 claimed to 5 in reality - these figures are in USD.
> 
> Yes the labor is much cheaper than in North America but this project will probably be well over 5 billion - substantially more if it was being built in NA.
> 
> :cheers:
> Ray.


I tend to agree with Ray on this. Typical cost for a super tall in the US or Europe tends to over $ 800/ SF whereas a tall building tends to cost around $ 600/SF. Although India does not have many super talls yet to compare against, I understand some of the new tall buildings coming up there are being contracted at around $ 150 - 250/SF. The Saudi cost levels should be between the two, but closer to the former due to similarities in labor and material costs, say around $ 300 - 400.

That said, considering the sheer complexity of this building, especially its foundations and logistics, I would think that the final costs will be far in excess of the $ 1.5 Billion currently contracted out at. The Kingdom Tower will be breaking new ground in a lot of areas, and that usually means that cost estimation will be more an informed guess than pure science.


----------



## Ajaypp

ZZ-II said:


> I personally would favor Megatall for 600-999m towers an Ultra or Hypertall for towers above 1000m . but that's just my small mind .
> 
> back to topic: i hope the current Financial Crisis won't stop this project


Lol, I do hope that this is just a hiccup and not a "crisis"! I agree with ZZ that we need a new set of categories for the tallest buildings. Super-tall encompasses 300-1000 m, that is a range of 200%!


----------



## Deriner

so when will construction start ?


----------



## droneriot

The rumour mill says December 2011.


----------



## Dirty new yorker

droneriot said:


> The rumour mill says December 2011.


That doesn't sound to assuring, but you never know...


----------



## no_gods

Markets are running so bad right now. What are the consequences for this tower?


----------



## Kanto

^^ Definitely nothing good. However, the extend of this is still debatable, after all, Saudi Arabia is having the best year of all times with the war in Libya.


----------



## Dirty new yorker

Kanto said:


> ^^ Definitely nothing good. However, the extend of this is still debatable, after all, Saudi Arabia is having the best year of all times with the war in Libya.


Valid point! Aside from oil flow, which has actually dropped alot by the barrel, productivity in SA is great


----------



## GulfArabia

Dirty new yorker said:


> Valid point! Aside from oil flow, which has actually dropped alot by the barrel, productivity in SA is great


unlike dubai, the government is not financing the tower, its a private company (alwaleeds "kingdom" company)..


----------



## Dirty new yorker

GulfArabia said:


> unlike dubai, the government is not financing the tower, its a private company (alwaleeds "kingdom" company)..


Yes but economy does influence individuals and private wealth. I'm sure alwaleed will not be affected much any how.


----------



## Dirty new yorker

GulfArabia said:


> unlike dubai, the government is not financing the tower, its a private company (alwaleeds "kingdom" company)..


Dubai's government/ nakheel's large investments in Dubai are in a deep pit. Now nakheel's investing in a 10 billion debt restructure. Now not even credit can save them. I hope this doesnt happen to Jeddah (alwaleed) seeing that he is supposed to throw in around $20 billion into the entire project.


----------



## walrus357




----------



## Miami High Rise

.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingdom_Tower
.


----------



## HiJazzey

Dirty new yorker said:


> Dubai's government/ nakheel's large investments in Dubai are in a deep pit. Now nakheel's investing in a 10 billion debt restructure. Now not even credit can save them. I hope this doesnt happen to Jeddah (alwaleed) seeing that he is supposed to throw in around $20 billion into the entire project.


$20 bln is the estimated value of the entire "Kingdom City" project. The tower itself costs far less. Also, in my previous post I mentioned that KHC are not funding the construction of the tower. They are merely providing the land. The only investors putting cash in are SBG. The rest of the financing will come from loans which the banks would be happy to make since they'd use the land bank as a security.


----------



## Miami High Rise

What a waste of time


----------



## erbse

You're talking about this diagram eh? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Mile-High_Tower_comparison_diagram.jpg


There should indeed be an updated version. Otie is our best guy when it comes to great diagrams I think.


----------



## zapor1

@Above, that actually looks really nice...


----------



## KillerZavatar

Oranje Tower


----------



## Kanto

LOL, Kingdom tower in Netherlands. That's cool :hilarious


----------



## Nolt

*"Construction is expected to start no later than December 2011"*

Is this true? or will it start in October?


----------



## Pablobegood

October or December...quite tha same to me. In fact, right now what's really important to me is a guy/guys with a camera bringing regullar updates to this forum when construction begin :soon:


----------



## kiwi4life

this is gonna be the best project in the world, i can not wait untill this project gets started....this means a new future in technology and skyscraper construction. Right on Saudi!! keep it strong!. will someone be able to take and post pictures on the internet of this monster?


----------



## Effer

AnthonievanVliet said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6167837252/in/photostream
> 
> *Here is Jeddah Kingdom Tower shown in it's full glory if it were to be build in the Netherlands. The TV tower on the left is 150 meters (400 feet) tall. The sheer size of Kingdom Tower would add magic beauty to the landscape here.. We Dutch should learn to think like our Saudi friends do. I hope construction starts soon in Jeddah! *



:lol: :lol:


----------



## Naif Saudi

Pablobegood said:


> October or December...quite tha same to me. In fact, right now what's really important to me is a guy/guys with a camera bringing regullar updates to this forum when construction begin :soon:



*Do not worry 

I will bring you updates soon :nuts:*


----------



## spectre000

Naif Saudi said:


> *Do not worry
> 
> I will bring you updates soon :nuts:*


Can't wait!


----------



## xAbd0o

:banana: good for SA. So when is construction expected to start?


----------



## KillerZavatar

xAbd0o said:


> :banana: good for SA. So when is construction expected to start?


beginning of october :cheers:


----------



## Otie

*Otis to leverage Burj experience on Kingdom Tower*



> Otis Elevators plans to leverage its experience working on the Burj Khalifa when it comes to bidding on the contract for the Kingdom Tower, the president for the South Asia Pacifica and Gulf Area said.
> 
> Having won a number of contracts in Saudi Arabia in recent years, Pierre Dejoux said that it would ‘definitely’ be bidding for the Kingdom Tower contract when the tender was released.
> 
> “For sure, we’re interested. We’ve got the experience of the Burj Khalifa and it’s the same architect, so for sure we’ll leverage on this experience for the Kingdom Tower. It’s important to have this experience to be in a position to get these iconic projects,” he told MEP Middle East.
> 
> “But, we’re still in the early stages, it’s too early to speak, but for sure, we’re interested in the Kingdom Tower.”
> 
> Otis expects to see about $200m generated from the Middle East in 2011, with $100m of that coming from Saudi Arabia alone.
> 
> However, he added that having overcome the challenges posed by the Burj Khalifa, and having set new records during its construction, he expected Otis to have an advantage when the time came to bid on the tender.
> 
> “Otis has 80% of the tallest buildings in the world. Before the Burj Khalifa, we have done the Shanghai Financial Centre and the Petronas Tower in Malaysia. Recently, we got the tallest tower in Seoul, it’s about 555m,” Dejoux said.
> 
> “Every time (we get a new project) we design specific elevators. We’ve got specific know-how and we’ve got high-rise speciality. So every time, this is a challenge.”
> 
> “In the Burj Khalifa, we’ve done unique elevators, we’ve broken records. We’ve got the fastest super double-decker doing 10m/s, travelling up to the observatory desk. For that we designed a special elevator specifically for the Burj Khalifa,” he added.


----------



## Otie

*Kingdom Tower: Can it be done?*



> The resemblance to the current title-holder of the World’s Tallest Tower, Burj Khalifa, was one of the most striking aspects of the designs of the Kingdom Tower that were put into circulation following the announcement that the hyper-tall building is to be built.
> 
> Although there are still details to be filled out, including its vaunted final height, it is clear that the building will take more than a world record off its Dubai cousin.
> 
> If Kingdom Tower becomes the first building in the world to broach the 1,000m mark, it will herald a new era of construction and set a challenging new benchmark for future towers to aim at. But it will be one that will rely on Burj Khalifa for its foundation.
> 
> *The first two phases of construction are the building of the tower* – over 50 hectares – *and the construction of the infrastructure for the entire development. The third phase*, according to Kingdom Holding, *is yet to be finalised*; one of many tantalising bits of mystery around the project.
> 
> While the final height remains a mystery there are a few clues to how high it will eventually reach. AS+GG has leaked some choice titbits since being revealed as its architects including that it will have 50 more storeys than Burj Khalifa and that it will be twice as high as the Taipei 101 in Taiwan – a tower, which at 509m, was the world’s tallest barely a decade ago.
> 
> Whether it is 1,001m or 1018m tall, Kingdom Tower is destined to raise the bar yet again for both the design and the construction of super tall structures.
> 
> Add on the fact that it has to be finished within five years – the same time it took to put up the Burj Khalifa – it is safe to say building a tower beyond 1km is going to test the very limits of what is possible for man and machine.
> 
> Fortunately, according to the people tasked with working out how it will be built, the good news is the wheel does not need to be re-invented this time – although it may have to turn a lot faster.
> 
> As ever, building high means starting at the very bottom and the *Kingdom Tower is set to be one of the deepest ever attempted*. Buried in the flood of press releases and news stories released last week was the announcement that the* tender process for the foundation work was already underway*.
> 
> Those that have been following the project closely say that *the foundations were one of the major factors in determining the building’s final height.* Some have speculated that plans for a mile-high version of the tower were abandoned after the soil of the Kingdom City location failed to take the massive pilings required after a series of tests earlier this year.
> 
> Instead it is likely that the *60m deep, 7,500m2 foundation* will be based on the Burj Khalifa’s – *a scaled-up high density, low permeability concrete mat made to hold back the corrosive effects of salt water from the Red Sea*.
> 
> The more the plans for Kingdom Tower solidify, the more likely that Burj Khalifa will be used as a blueprint.
> 
> In the years to come, Dubai’s landmark will serve as useful reference point, which did not exist seven years ago. With the tender out, companies are working on the technicalities of meeting the five-year schedule.
> 
> “We are already working on it,” confirms Jens Bawidamann of Putzmeister, the company that poured the foundation and pumped concrete to an elevation of 606m for Burj Khalifa.
> 
> Like many others, Putzmeister will be hoping that its experience on that project will hold it in good stead. Cameron Bellman of BASF (the company that developed its admixture, the appropriately titled Glenium SKY) for Burj Khalifa, explains that his company would not need major breakthroughs to cope with the heat and height.
> 
> “The DNA would be the same and the concrete technology exists to deliver the high strength needed. Certainly a Putzmeister or Schwing could cope with the pumping,” he says. “But much will depend upon the raw materials locally available to the ready-mix producer.”
> 
> If the plans demand going beyond the limitations of the ready-mix and pumps, he points out that the Burj Khalifa could again provide a solution: “I know Samsung considered using a platform at 400m for secondary pumping. But due to the mix rheology this was not required and the concrete was pumped the 606m through one line at the base of the tower.”
> 
> Ironically one of the major hurdles will be building the infrastructure required to support the project, says one of the contractors on the Burj Khalifa.
> 
> “The major problem we aced during the construction was the logistics. The higher you go, the more problems you face,” says Philippe Dessoy, general manager at Besix.
> 
> Even in an oil-rich state like KSA the realities of constructing a sustainable building in a cash-strapped world also have to be taken into consideration.
> 
> “I don’t know (when work will be begin). It will be interesting to see, everything that is happening in the news at the moment could have an effect,” says Bawidamann alluding to the reports of financial distress in the global markets.
> 
> According to Andy Smith of Hyder Consulting, it is the prickly issue of ROI that is the limitation of building at such height: “The thing to do is build it in a series of sub-problems and it becomes possible. The question is how patient is a developer and how quickly can we turn a building around.
> 
> “The materials to build twice as high as the Burj Khalifa exist: they’re not even at the cutting edge. The secret is to choose pieces of the puzzle you can reliably deliver and put them together.”
> 
> In the hands of architects
> The Kingdom Tower may have been described as “highly constructible” by AS+GG partner Gordon Gill, but the design and build of a 1km-tall tower will be far from simple. One of the main issues is wind load, which increases with height.
> 
> Commenting on the solution of Kingdom Tower, Gill said: “The three-petal footprint is ideal for residential units, and the tapering wings produce an aerodynamic shape that helps reduce structural loading due to wind vortex shedding.”
> 
> Bart Leclercq, head of structures for WSP Middle East, believes that the design of Kingdom Tower provides a sound aerodynamic solution.
> 
> “The shape of the building is quite stiff in itself – it’s the same footprint as Burj Khalifa. The taper reduces the wind load at the top. Because it changes shape every few floors, the wind loads go round the building and won’t be as extreme as on a really solid block. There will be local disturbances, so it’s a really good design from an aerodynamic perspective.”
> 
> He points out that building at such height will incur many structural challenges. “There might be constraints for the structural engineering – we don’t know many things. When you go up to one or two kilometres, we don’t have much information surrounding the conditions.”
> 
> For leclercq, the technical limit at the current time is 1 mile. “I truly believe that 1 mile – 1.6km – is within range. Over that, it may be possible if there are improvements in concrete quality. But 2km is too big a figure – it’s just a step too far at the moment,” says Leclercq.
> 
> DSA Architects managing director Steve Kelshaw is similarly cynical on the feasibility of a 2km tower. “I don’t know why people would want to build something 2km tall. From a developer’s perspective that can’t be feasible. Just to think about that is mind blowing and I can’t see it happening in my lifetime.”
> 
> Kelshaw also states that extremely tall towers may struggle to attract tenants. “Is the market there? Are there people that want to work and live at that height? That is an unknown market. Getting people to work and live in such a tower will be a challenge in itself,” he argues.
> 
> Yet Leclercq disagrees and says that there will be always be a desire to build and occupy the tallest building in the world: “Is there such as thing as too high? I think mankind is always going to be challenged by finding the next frontier.”


----------



## Jay

I actually really like the new cylindrical design, the old design is ok too but not quite as cool.


----------



## patrykus

^^ som's design (cylindrical one) is not the chosen one.

sometimes I think most people just come here to watch pictures, and not even read a word of description


----------



## KillerZavatar

great article, thanks for posting


----------



## Fayez

guys,did you notice that the only 2 topped out megatall buildings (600m+) are in the middle east now :
1. burj khalifa (828m)
2. clock tower (601m)

and kingdom tower is the coming one (there must be a name for 1000m+ tall) ..

and I think that the middle east might be a good challenger for the tallest supertalls in the future !!


----------



## reecebowker

can someone please post some picture of the site ?


----------



## EuropeanChancellor

fayzoon said:


> guys,did you notice that the only 2 topped out megatall buildings (600m+) are in the middle east now :
> 1. burj khalifa (828m)
> 2. clock tower (601m)
> 
> and kingdom tower is the coming one (there must be a name for 1000m+ tall) ..
> 
> and I think that the middle east might be a good challenger for the tallest supertalls in the future !!


LOL why shoudl be another section for just one tower? And yeah, almost every beautiful supertall in middle east is empty, besides abraj which is hideous, but the only supertall needed.


----------



## Kanto

fayzoon said:


> guys,did you notice that the only 2 topped out megatall buildings (600m+) are in the middle east now :
> 1. burj khalifa (828m)
> 2. clock tower (601m)
> 
> and kingdom tower is the coming one (there must be a name for 1000m+ tall) ..
> 
> and I think that the middle east might be a good challenger for the tallest supertalls in the future !!


That's cool. It means that the arabic world is again the home of the tallest skyscrapers. That is nothing new, it was like this for centuries with the Pyramids of Giza :cheers:


----------



## Miami High Rise

Now it's the pyramids of compensation :lol:


----------



## patrykus

Kanto said:


> That's cool. It means that the arabic world is again the home of the tallest skyscrapers. That is nothing new, it was like this for centuries with the Pyramids of Giza :cheers:


^^ well to be 100% actual pyramids weren't build by arabs


----------



## Kanto

^^ That's true, though they were built on territory that would be occupied by arabs later :cheers:


----------



## Fayez

by egyptians (Arab)


----------



## patrykus

egyptians weren't arabs back then


----------



## Dirty new yorker

Nope, they were


----------



## Dirty new yorker

*Weren't


----------



## Mesch

^^ and still aren't.


----------



## xAbd0o

patrykus said:


> ^^ well to be 100% actual pyramids weren't build by arabs





Kanto said:


> ^^ That's true, though they were built on territory that would be occupied by arabs later :cheers:


It was designed, and so on by us and built by a mixture of slaves, Egyptians, Jews and so on.



patrykus said:


> egyptians weren't arabs back then





Dirty new yorker said:


> Nope, they were


And until today, most Egyptians are not Arabs. Mainly Arabs in Egypt are located in Sinia and we call them badiun, we have Nubians in the souths and Berber in the east and the vast majority are Copts (Egyptians in Greek) we are only define as Arabs b/c of the language genetically we're still Egyptians  (according to a research by local university)


________________________________

Anyways can we get back to topic now?


----------



## Kanto

xAbd0o said:


> It was designed, and so on by us and built by a mixture of slaves, Egyptians, Jews and so on.


And maybe by aliens too :hilarious


----------



## xAbd0o

Kanto said:


> And maybe by aliens too :hilarious


Why not? the almighty us, enslaved aliens :laugh: the world is terrified from our ancient slaves. Don't worry people just like we did it before we'll do it again once they come for revenge :yes:


----------



## Azmat

Mesch said:


> ^^ and still aren't.


+1

Only 27% of the Egyptian population carry the "Arab gene" also known as hJ. There are more people who carry the Arab gene in Israel than in Egypt. It's a common misconception that Copts equals Christian. All Egyptians are Copts, our ancestors were Coptic Christians who converted to Islam. The population of Egypt was much greater than the population of Arabia and therefore it is impossible that they somehow came and settled in Egypt and replaced the natives. Coptic equals Egyptian, so technically Coptic Christian means Egyptian Christian.


----------



## Mesch

^^ The name Copts itself was given to the people of Egypt by the conquering Caliphs.


----------



## Fayez

this thread became about Egypt not kingdom tower !! :madwife:


----------



## Get Smart

Otie said:


> Otis to leverage Burj experience on Kingdom Tower


This is a mistake, all elevator and escalator contracts should be given to japanese, swiss, or german companies, maybee even south korean. Otis elevator from america are not the best in the world, the one in burj dubai aldready have had technical failure and problems. My workplace have otis elivators, and from experience i can tell you they break down regularly. The escalator is also always shut down for repairs. They are cheap and nasty, and very bad value for money. Sure in a prestige project like this otis may have higher grade designs, but companies like mitsubishi will be better choice


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

Hi Get.

I disagree.
Any manufacturer, be it elevators or otherwise, make high end and low end models. Perhaps your workplace needs to spend more money ? As for the BK issue, I haven't heard any details on what actually happened. It may have had nothing to do with the elevators themselves. It could have been a multitude of diffierent problems - I think I heard something about electrical.

As for Otis verses the other brands, I think it's a chevy verses ford thing in automobiles. They both make great units and they both make the odd lemon now and then.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## Rody69

Fury said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Hi Get.
> 
> I disagree.
> Any manufacturer, be it elevators or otherwise, make high end and low end models. Perhaps your workplace needs to spend more money ? As for the BK issue, I haven't heard any details on what actually happened. It may have had nothing to do with the elevators themselves. It could have been a multitude of diffierent problems - I think I heard something about electrical.
> 
> *As for Otis verses the other brands, I think it's a chevy verses ford thing in automobiles. They both make great units and they both make the odd lemon now and then.
> *
> :cheers:
> Ray.


I agree but chevy have the best lemon of all time :lol:


----------



## Get Smart

Fury said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Hi Get.
> 
> I disagree.
> Any manufacturer, be it elevators or otherwise, make high end and low end models. Perhaps your workplace needs to spend more money ? As for the BK issue, I haven't heard any details on what actually happened. It may have had nothing to do with the elevators themselves. It could have been a multitude of diffierent problems - I think I heard something about electrical.
> 
> As for Otis verses the other brands, I think it's a chevy verses ford thing in automobiles. They both make great units and they both make the odd lemon now and then.
> 
> :cheers:
> Ray.


I hear what you say, and i am glad you mention chevy and ford, what i am saying is that the japanese, swiss and german elevators and escalators are more like merc, bmw, lexus, completly different ( and higher ) league. On such prestice projects the better product should get the vote, not the cheaper otis


----------



## Rody69

Get Smart said:


> I hear what you say, and i am glad you mention chevy and ford, what i am saying is that the japanese, swiss and german elevators and escalators are more like merc, bmw, lexus, completly different ( and higher ) league. On such prestice projects *the better product should get the vote, not the cheaper* otis


you got a point here.
but lets be honest, Otis is a well known and respected company in it field,which make me think that they must proposed something realistic,safer and "doable" for them to be chosen.
and again, I might be wrong (simply,the cheapest bid has won) who knows.

regards
ps: why is your get smart video is no longer available on youtube?


----------



## KillerZavatar

this thread went hell off topic, but if its true what they say, it may change with latest news very soon.


----------



## reecebowker

construction start tomorrow ?


----------



## SirAdrian

reecebowker said:


> construction start tomorrow ?


God Fayzoon willing, yes.


----------



## krkseg1ops




----------



## Mesch

SirAdrian said:


> God Fayzoon willing, yes.


:lol:


----------



## Fayez

Mesch said:


> :lol:


If you understood what he mint tell me .. hno:


----------



## TheZoolooMaster

This project simply isn't sensible because it will bring no satisfactory returns on its own. I for one don't think the world is ready for another Dubai.


----------



## Mesch

Again, as pointless as the project might be, Jeddah is NOT another Dubai.


----------



## Kanto

^^ Well, to me they seem to be quite similar. Dubai is an oil trophy gallery of the past and Jeddah is an oil trophy gallery of the future :dunno:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Kanto said:


> ^^ Well, to me they seem to be quite similar. Dubai is an oil trophy gallery of the past and Jeddah is an oil trophy gallery of the future :dunno:


hno:


----------



## danish.m

*Never Underestimate anything*


----------



## Naif Saudi

*1/10/2011

1 October










Today in the morning I visited Tower site

Although it is too far from my house

Does not have any equipment to work*
































*Nothing in the land







*


----------



## xAbd0o

:cheers2: thanks, maybe b/c it's weekend?


----------



## KillerZavatar

doesnt look like groundbreaking will be in the next days, so i guess it's december instead


----------



## defolts

It will be interesting if this gets built. I would like to see something like this but a little bit shorter in Chicago or NY, Dubai has its place but Quietly the Chinese are building much better building overall Moscow is no slouch either.


----------



## reecebowker

thats a shame, but it is a really big building. I can imagine the amount of preparation this site needs. so we will just have to wait.


----------



## Fayez

they didn't say in the 1st of October .. they just said in the 4th quarter of 2011 (from 1st of October to 31st of December) *and that's all ..*


----------



## no_gods

lol in decembre: it will be in june


----------



## Msradell

Okay it appears that there are two threads not providing information on this project this one and this one: Kingdom Tower preparation  would one of the moderators please have one of them closed. hno:


----------



## fordgtman1992

There is more than 1 thread for many of the supertall projects, its just normal


----------



## pkalein

Msradell said:


> Okay it appears that there are two threads not providing information on this project this one and this one: Kingdom Tower preparation  would one of the moderators please have one of them closed. hno:



you can check other one is regional thread and this one is international


----------



## Msradell

pkalein said:


> you can check other one is regional thread and this one is international


I realize that but if they were combined all of the information for the project would be in one place which would make it much easier to follow. Burj Dubai only had one thread for that very reason! :nuts:


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

Hi Msradell.

The BK has always had 2 threads and still does.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## droneriot

How come they can't even get the 388m Diamond Tower or the 350/301m Lamar Towers built, but propose a building three times as tall?


----------



## Kanto

^^ Because of a massive ego boosted by oil money :hahano:


----------



## Mesch

droneriot said:


> How come they can't even get the 388m Diamond Tower or the 350/301m Lamar Towers built, but propose a building three times as tall?


Umm, different investors? Different companies? Who's "they" anyways?

Also - Lamar Towers are already under construction.


----------



## droneriot

Yeah, "under construction", constructing one whopping floor every couple of months. The construction speed they put on display equals nothing getting built.

The bottom line is that Jeddah obviously isn't a place where supertalls get built. They get proposed, maybe even started for a few floors, but ultimately end up being forgotten. There's a pattern here.


----------



## KillerZavatar

the location is different though, the towers you meant are planned in the city center as stand alone projects. kingdom tower is on the edge of the city and developping a whole city. but for the heck of it a tower like this has high chances to die or dry out in any city. i guess its just waiting and seeing what happens i wouldn't put my hand in the fire for either "its getting built" or "no chance" at this moment :lol:


----------



## droneriot

I'm mostly just disappointed that those other projects seem to be on hold indefinitely. It makes me think that Jeddah just isn't a very attractive business location, at least for businesses willing to lease supertalls.


----------



## KillerZavatar

droneriot said:


> I'm mostly just disappointed that those other projects seem to be on hold indefinitely. It makes me think that Jeddah just isn't a very attractive business location, at least for businesses willing to lease supertalls.


yeah thats true and building Kingdom city with several supertalls in this project while Jeddahs current tallest building (beside the supertall fountain :lol is under 200m seems kind of wrong in many ways. hno: but i try to optimistic, because of the articles we have read seem quite optimistic about the project. it's just hoping right now :nuts:


----------



## Mesch

^^ +1 (to both your posts)

And what's wrong with Jeddah's supertall fountain?


----------



## HiJazzey

Progress on Lamar is decent when you think it only really got started this year.
Diamond tower is not a "landmark project" by any means.

But the main point is correct. Jeddah isn't well suited for supertall developments. The current lot of luxury residential developments on the corniche will saturate the market as it is. The class A office market is small and caters to clients who mainly require small office space. To put things in perspective, the Headquarters project is currently the largest office development, and it's GLA is only 75,000 square meters.


----------



## wahana

Woow. its so great. can taouch the sky and cloud..


----------



## Fayez

the builder is Binladen group who have built Abraj Al-bait (the biggest complex in the world) in 4 years .So, don't worry about lamar or any thing else ..


----------



## Kanto

^^ That's true. Considering it's gigantic size Abby was built really quickly :cheers:


----------



## Eastern37

^^ Whats up with this whole name changing/shortening thing? Use their proper names! :cheers:


----------



## Kanto

^^ C'mon pal, it's just an innocent joke, no shortening, just a joke :hahano:


----------



## Mesch

Abby is nice though. I actually like it!


----------



## KillerZavatar

Mesch said:


> ^^ +1 (to both your posts)
> 
> And what's wrong with Jeddah's supertall fountain?


well its cool, but i mean its not made of concrete and cranes so it wasn't that hard of a deal to begin with 



fayzoon said:


> the builder is Binladen group who have built Abraj Al-bait (the biggest complex in the world) in 4 years .So, don't worry about lamar or any thing else ..


true. but there are two things you have to consider.
1. the demand for that hotel was there in Mecca. It's a hotel for a city that has millions of tourists, so it made sense to built it.
2. The speed was damn amazing, but it was only possible because its a wide project, on a project like this you can start building on several places at ones, but you cant start building on a higher place, so building up is harder than building side by side. And not to think about the totally different problems of different heights.

But that are just my two cents and don't get the wrong idea, I love the building in Mecca, damn it's one of the most amazing projects i have seen going up lately on here, but i just think its a bit harder to compare


----------



## ddss

I think it would be much nicer if it was a 500m building surrounded by 300m buildings and shorter. This will look so out of place, but it looks nice.


----------



## Fayez

^^ no it's the opposite , look at burj khalifa downtown .. burj khalifa is the only supertall in the area which makes it look unique like a father with his sons :bowtie: .. and the same here


----------



## anugrah84

wow.. I can't imagine how tallest this tower soon ^^


----------



## Kanto

fayzoon said:


> ^^ no it's the opposite , look at burj khalifa downtown .. burj khalifa is the only supertall in the area which makes it look unique like a father with his sons :bowtie: .. and the same here


I 1000% agree with you. A single gigantic building surrounded only by shorter buildings is the best skyline possible :drool:


----------



## Dirty new yorker

Agreed as well


----------



## AnthonievanVliet

*Thanks everyone for updating on Jeddah Kingdom Tower!*

*A lot of thanks to everyone to keep us up to date about the Kingdom Tower. I think the economic woes and economic mismanagement here in Europe is causing all the uncertainty wich is not good for the great Tower. 

Let's hope stock-markets calm down, the double dip recession prevented and best of all: a beginning of the construction of Jeddah Kingdom Tower. Hope for the best!!*


----------



## WTCNewYork

Has anyone heard of Frank Lloyd Wright's mile high tower he proposed back in the 50's? It never got built, and I think the Kingdom Tower may have a similar outcome.


----------



## azn_man12345

But was The Illinois over seriously proposed? I always thought it was just a vision. Either way, that thing is a good bit taller then Kingdom Tower and was proposed in a time when the technology to build it wasn't as good or ready as it is now.

I don't really like this tower and the sheer absurdity of it's height, but I do think it is a very real possibility.


----------



## fordgtman1992

azn_man12345 said:


> But was The Illinois over seriously proposed? I always thought it was just a vision. Either way, that thing is a good bit taller then Kingdom Tower and was proposed in a time when the technology to build it wasn't as good or ready as it is now.
> 
> I don't really like this tower and the sheer absurdity of it's height, but I do think it is a very real possibility.


The Illinois was 100% designed, from every exterior detail to every interior detail. I think it was the technological barrier that kept it from being built. Its still the tallest building to ever be fully designed


----------



## Mesch

Let's hope this one doesn't receive the same fate!


----------



## diehardbisdak

Re: Observation Deck....one disadvantage though, it does have a 360 degree view


----------



## fordgtman1992

Mesch said:


> Let's hope this one doesn't receive the same fate!


Well we know that it _can_ be built, so it is already passed that barrier


----------



## Kanto

I'm usually a pesimist but I still think this could be built because it isn't that much more ambitious than Burj Khalifa was :dunno:


----------



## Fayez

^^ let's wait a little bit more and see


----------



## Fury

Hi all.



fordgtman1992 said:


> The Illinois was 100% designed, from every exterior detail to every interior detail. I think it was the technological barrier that kept it from being built. Its still the tallest building to ever be fully designed


Hi Ford.

That's news to me. All I've been able to find over the years are some elevation drawings and the odd floorplan besides the exterior drawings that everyone has seen. I saved every one I could find, of course.

I do agree it was more than a vision, but I have never seen anything even hinting that the design process had encompassed every exterior and interior detail.

I'm not trying to call you out Ford, I would welcome a source to more drawings and info, though. I have been interested in the Illinois for decades now. 

Hi Fay.
Good to hear you've aquired some patience since some of your first posts in this thread. 

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## fordgtman1992

Fury said:


> Hi all.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ford.
> 
> That's news to me. All I've been able to find over the years are some elevation drawings and the odd floorplan besides the exterior drawings that everyone has seen. I saved every one I could find, of course.
> 
> I do agree it was more than a vision, but I have never seen anything even hinting that the design process had encompassed every exterior and interior detail.
> 
> I'm not trying to call you out Ford, I would welcome a source to more drawings and info, though. I have been interested in the Illinois for decades now.
> 
> Hi Fay.
> Good to hear you've aquired some patience since some of your first posts in this thread.
> 
> :cheers:
> Ray.


Gosh it could take forever to find the source I got it from. I read it years and years ago and I somehow remember it. I definitely could be wrong, but Im pretty sure thats what I read. I think it may have been in a book I saw at a bookstore


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

Hi Ford.

That's cool.
We can only hope after the BK at a half mile, and this project is built, we will see a mile high in our lifetime. 

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## Fayez

^^ a mile is for sure  4 kilometers like x-seed tower is my ambition !!!


----------



## KillerZavatar

i dont see the need for a mile high skyscraper in any city, but can imagine that the future of skyscrapers may be a mixture of skyscraper and observation tower, maybe offices up to ~600m and above that a very long spire with observation deck, communication stuff etc. it just seems to be more useful and actually we see this kinda things already. a lot of the tallest buildings, except maybe Shanghai Tower and a few others, the spire does take a lot of space in the top part. if this concept is becoming more and more current we should think about a third group beside skyscraper and tower at one point. :cheers:


----------



## STR

FYI, the current design height is 1007m.


----------



## fordgtman1992

STR said:


> FYI, the current design height is 1007m.


Source?


----------



## SirAdrian

fordgtman1992 said:


> Source?


STR :lol:


----------



## Volksraad

Let's wait and see...


----------



## STR

fordgtman1992 said:


> Source?


Smith+Gil architects. I dont recall the number of floors, but it was around 150 with an average floor height of 4m and a mechanical floor height of 6m. The top 300m of the building will be unoccupied.


----------



## krkseg1ops

Sounds fishy.


----------



## STR

You're confusing my information for the bucket of fish heads on your desk. Now,I don't know why you have a bucket of fishheads, but I'm not one to judge. So while I can't fix your odor problem, I can give you proof. Tom in Chicago saw the same document I did, but he actually took pictures.

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=5447156&postcount=371


----------



## spectre000

^^ Awesome news! Thanks for the height confirmation. Seems like we can update the title thread then. :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

1007m is a great height. cant wait to hear what roof height will be


----------



## STR

Top floor is around 680m. 1/3 of the height will be unoccupied. The outdoor platform is located on roughly the top floor.


----------



## azn_man12345

1007, while insanely tall isn't quite the number I was expecting. It seems like they ended up with 1007 just for the sake of passing 1000m but not really wanting or caring to go further. I thought it would've been closer to 1100m after Adrian Smith said "about twice the height of the Sears Tower" in the video posted not too long ago. I was actually betting on 1111m. Oh well. That much more information about the building means that much closer to it being a reality. :cheers:


----------



## STR

You shouldn't have been that surprised. You've already seen the SOM design, and that proposal was 1001m. What _should _surprise you is what the original Smith+Gill proposal looked like. They have a giant 3m tall model of their winning design in the lobby of their office. I should have a photo tomorrow.


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

Awesome news STR.

I said from the start - I will be happy with any height over a km. Hell, any height that will make it the next WTS will be exciting.

I wonder if the design is similar to the pics I posted here, a year ago ? They are close to the news release pics a few months ago.

Try and get a good shot of the drawing Tom took 2 shots of, if you can.

Ceremonial groundbreaking on 12 01 01. Although that has no bearing on actual foundation work, it is great news none the less.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## STR

No, it's a much earlier version than what you posted.


----------



## Fayez

I think Mr.Adrian Smith said :"almost double the height of sears tower which is .. *2*527 = 1054m+* .So, it's not 1007m !!


----------



## patrykus

No, it's 442,3m x 2 = 884,6m so 1007m is even more than "a little bit" more than twice the sears.


----------



## Fayez

So why do you think he said that when we just knew that it's more than 1000m ???


----------



## STR

fayzoon said:


> I think Mr.Adrian Smith said :"double the height of sears tower and a little bit more which is .. *2*527 = 1054m+* .So, it's not 1007m !!


You are very wrong.


----------



## Fayez

^^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqP5DjCx2r0

@ 1:35


----------



## STR

I think you're missing the point here. Let's switch places for a second. Imagine you spent a fair amount of your weekend in the office that _designed _this building. You were surrounded by diagrams and models and renders. Some of those diagrams had clearly marked dimensions on them. Just one number was used for the height. No ambiguity whatsoever.

Then, on Monday, you find out another person was in the same place, and took pictures of some of the diagrams you saw. 

Then some random guy on the internet tells you that you must have been mistaken and cites an old youtube video as his only proof. What are you going to think? Are you going to change your mind? No, you aren't.


----------



## Fayez

^^ Sorry, but no need for all of this .. what I'm talking about is ..

simply,twice the height of sears tower = what? .. even if it's not the final height !!

he said 2*442 and I said 2*527 there are a difference between the height and the top floor 

and that's all


----------



## KillerZavatar

OFFICIAL height of sears tower: 442m

and even if the official height was different he just said it as a figure, its twice the height of sears tower means its about 1000m. because sears tower is around 450m or 500m if you will


----------



## Fayez

^^ prince al-waleed himself said that it will be MORE THAN 1000m . Then, how would it be 442*2 (LESS THAN 1000m) while the architect said that it will be as twice the height of sears tower. So, the question now is .. What is the EXACT height of sears tower (not the roof) ??? [remember it must be > 500m]

I've got it 527m from wikipedia :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willis_Tower

Sorry, maybe you two thought I was meaning the roof !!

I think everyone have got my idea after this ..


----------



## Mom44

waiting for your nice comment !!

:cheers:

I'm sure this tower going to be th 8th miracle of the world

the project will begin soon ! espically the owner is billioner :nuts:


----------



## Mom44

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73pfD-lNxJI&feature=related

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingdom_City_(Jeddah)



Owner : Kingdom Company 

Developer : Eamaar Properties

Architect : Adrian D. Smith, Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture, Chicago, USA

Management : CB Richard Ellis

Estimate Completion : 2016-2017 almost


http://www.preconstruct.com/newsblog/index.php/2011/08/02/worlds-tallest-tower-to-the-kingdom-tower-jeddah/


Nice picures ( L3yoonkm ) :


























look at sky terrace OMG:nuts:






















Done:banana:


----------



## Mom44

oops !! sorry for Dublicating


----------



## reecebowker

we should at least keep an update on what the site looks like


----------



## Fayez

^^ +1


----------



## Young Investor

fayzoon said:


> IMAGINE if they say the construction was delayed to 3 more years :lol::lol::lol:


Hello,

Fayzoon you're from Saudi Arabia,you should know the man behind this project,Prince Al Walid Bin Talal Bin Abdelaziz Al Saoud is not a small time-All Talk-wannabe-businessman,His Highness has a tremendous Financial Firepower,often nicknamed as the "arabian warrren buffett" although he owns only 16% of the project,if his highness wants this KM high tower to go through,it will,one example is the 300M Tower built In Riyad 12 or 13 years ago I believe

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al-Waleed_bin_Talal

HH is'nt a "roi du pétrole" he started his company Kingdom holding with US$15000 according to him and He's renown for his investment prowess


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6HJJs8ZUBE&feature=related

I hope people here will feel more confident about the financing side after my post ,I'm new but I've been following this thread since a while......thanks for your hard work and Greetings from France!!!!


----------



## KaZantiP

When it will be prep and start of constraction?


----------



## reecebowker

KaZantiP said:


> When it will be prep and start of constraction?


NO ONE KNOWS !!!!!!


----------



## phamhuonghoi

Mom44 said:


> http://www.up-00.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done:banana:


Looks like Bitexco Financial tower in Ho chi minh city.



saigon2020 said:


>


----------



## Fayez

Young Investor said:


> Hello,
> 
> Fayzoon you're from Saudi Arabia,you should know the man behind this project,Prince Al Walid Bin Talal Bin Abdelaziz Al Saoud is not a small time-All Talk-wannabe-businessman,His Highness has a tremendous Financial Firepower,often nicknamed as the "arabian warrren buffett" although he owns only 16% of the project,if his highness wants this KM high tower to go through,it will,one example is the 300M Tower built In Riyad 12 or 13 years ago I believe
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al-Waleed_bin_Talal
> 
> HH is'nt a "roi du pétrole" he started his company Kingdom holding with US$15000 according to him and He's renown for his investment prowess
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6HJJs8ZUBE&feature=related
> 
> I hope people here will feel more confident about the financing side after my post ,I'm new but I've been following this thread since a while......thanks for your hard work and Greetings from France!!!!


I was JOKING :doh:


----------



## timo9

ktrat 3lihoum l3a9a


----------



## anakngpasig

reecebowker said:


> we should at least keep an update on what the site looks like


+1


----------



## nezzybaby

Here you go:


----------



## reecebowker

nezzybaby said:


> Here you go:


idiot


----------



## Mesch

Mom44, these pics are old. we've seen them all.


----------



## Fayez

nezzybaby said:


> Here you go:


Do we have to laugh or what ?

:stupid:


----------



## Mesch

I say we laugh.


----------



## patrykus

reecebowker said:


> idiot


If it does not look more or less like on that pic, prove it 


although it probably looks more like that there:


----------



## Fayez

patrykus said:


> If it does not look more or less like on that pic, prove it
> 
> 
> although it probably looks more like that there:


Then ? ..


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

11 08 06 (my dates are YY MM DD)
The site is on the right. The actual location of the KT will be off shot to the right but you get the idea of what the site looks like.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

11 10 01



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

These are from my collection. Credit to the photogs because of watermarks, otherwise there would be none - WAY too many pics of all the projects I watch to record the photog for each pic ...:nuts:

Nezzy and Pat aren't far off the mark, are they ...
These are shots of the actual virgin desert though. 
(I shouldn't say virgin, there was some soil testing done in May '10 and what looked like some pile testing in Oct '10 by Soletanche Bachy. 

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## reecebowker

I am so excited for a new worlds tallest to rise, I remember watching the burj kalifa when it was first rising


----------



## ZZ-II

reecebowker said:


> I am so excited for a new worlds tallest to rise, I remember watching the burj kalifa when it was first rising


Yeh, that were great times


----------



## tim1807

^^:lol: it wasn't 40 years ago.


----------



## ZZ-II

tim1807 said:


> ^^:lol: it wasn't 40 years ago.


No, just a few years ....but still a great time


----------



## Mesch

tim1807 said:


> ^^:lol: it wasn't 40 years ago.


:laugh:


----------



## JovenD55

Hopefully they have awesome water features.......preferably made by WET


----------



## Mesch

Water features are haraam.


----------



## HiJazzey

^^

Then you should tell the king to turn off the fountain


----------



## Kanto

^^ What's a haraam? :dunno:


----------



## Mesch

HiJazzey said:


> ^^
> 
> Then you should tell the king to turn off the fountain


He can't. It's the tallest (and biggest?) monument of Najdization to have ever been constructed in Hejaz.


----------



## xAbd0o

Mesch said:


> Water features are haraam.


:lol::lol:


----------



## Fayez

Mesch said:


> Water features are haraam.


don't spread lies ,Mesch


----------



## Rody69

Mesch said:


> He can't. It's the tallest (and biggest?) monument of Najdization to have ever been constructed in Hejaz.


Mesch what happened to you man?!! you weren't like that at all :lol:
and since when water features are haraam? :nuts::lol:


----------



## Ed007Toronto

Love the helicopter landing deck.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Ed007Toronto said:


> Love the helicopter landing deck.


its an observation thing, no heli pad


----------



## Mesch

Rody69 said:


> Mesch what happened to you man?!! you weren't like that at all :lol:
> and since when water features are haraam? :nuts::lol:


Nothing happened. One of my first posts here in SSC was dedicated to advocating the federalization/decentralization of the country.


And if the water features are going to be as "elaborate" as the ones in BK downton, then yes, they're haraam. According to the retarded beardos that run the country at least. Anyways, I was just pointing out how unrealistic the location of this project is.


----------



## inno4321

Kingdom tower asked to "SAMSUNG C&T" TECHNICAL advisor.
SAMSUNG C&T is main builder company of IBD of Seoul.:banana:


----------



## iJosh

so glad that this project is starting soon
how long is it going to take to finish this building? 8 years?
and the base looks ENORMOUS


----------



## Varghedin

Do you think one would be able to see the Mecca Abraj Al Bait clocktower from the top of this one?


----------



## trimetileno

Varghedin said:


> Do you think one would be able to see the Mecca Abraj Al Bait clocktower from the top of this one?


:lol:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Varghedin said:


> Do you think one would be able to see the Mecca Abraj Al Bait clocktower from the top of this one?


hno:


----------



## Fayez

Varghedin said:


> Do you think one would be able to see the Mecca Abraj Al Bait clocktower from the top of this one?


very good information , the distance between them is just 52 miles , so anyone will be able to see it ..


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

With the height of the Ground in Mecca being 330m over the sea level on the site of Abraj Al Bait. And at the top of the spire the height is 601m this makes for a total height of 931m so you should see it very well. 

And the view will be very interesting and probably spectacular. and the area in between slopes neatly up towards the Abraj Al Bait so it wont be obscured by hilltops in between at all nearly. So all u need is very clear, and non hazy weather.

But the height of the observation deck and the total height of The Kingdom tower aint concrete yet. Would be very cool if Kingdom Tower get an observation floor where u actually look slightly down on the spire of the Abraj Al Bait tower.

And if they stick to the numbers that are rumored now the top of the Kingdom Tower will be 76m taller than the top of the Abraj Al Bait tower 

This got a little complicated i guess. so i made a sketch of it



Both of the great drawings and scale lines are from Skyscraperpage.com
editing was done by me

Drawing of Kingdom Tower by S-T-R

Drawing of Makkah Royal Clock Tower Hotel by Ka777

can be viewed in larger scale here http://imageshack.us/f/841/kingdomtowerandmeccaroy.png/


----------



## HiJazzey

There are actually mountains in the way, but those two monstrosities are so tall you might actually see one from the top of the other:


----------



## Varghedin

Wow, awesome posts by Infernal Elf and HiJazzey, thanks! I would imagine it would be quite wicked to see the Kingdom Tower rise from the upper windows of Abraj Al Bait.


----------



## KillerZavatar

i dont think its possible to see that far even on a clear day. also the world is round so the horizon is a bit different and the mountains act like they are taller.


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

Thanks for providing even more data and very detailed info on the heights in the terrain HiJazzey.

you got good point there Killer Zavatar, but i still think it might still be possible. 

according to this article http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/01/15/how-far-away-is-the-horizon/

U can see 112.8 kilometers over flat terrain from a height of 1000 meters. And if we apply all the formulas in that article, i think we can calculate this pretty good with all the hills taken in account. If someone feels up to the task.


----------



## KillerZavatar

but that area is pretty dry and sandy, i think over the distance it will all blur out.


----------



## lezgotolondon

will be great to see 2 skyscrapers on such distance, unfortunately one of the is the mecca tower which is very ugly.

Jeddah tower is very beautiful! but I can't see the point of this skyscraper in jeddah


----------



## KillerZavatar

i can imagine seeing both buildings from the mountain in the middle on a very clear day, but seeing one building from the other one may be hard


----------



## lezgotolondon

KillerZavatar said:


> i can imagine seeing both buildings from the mountain in the middle on a very clear day, but seeing one building from the other one may be hard


I saw an imagine of a clear day when you can see Brescia from the other side of the Padan Plain(from a mountain) it's more than 80 km


----------



## Kanto

The air over there is very dry and while sand storms are common in a desert I kinda doubt they will reach a sufficient height to obscure the vision between Kingdom Tower and Abby. I'm optimistic and I think those two giants will be able to see each other :banana2:


----------



## Fayez

^^ with a telescope ,of course


----------



## KillerZavatar

fayzoon said:


> ^^ with a telescope ,of course


yeah thats a different thing, how small would it be over the distance? but damn if they really can see each other that would be legen...

:cheers:

edit: ...dary


----------



## xAbd0o

Damn, will you be able to see the pyramids in Giza? That would be disastrous for our tourism industry :uh:


----------



## Tom_Green

Who cares if we can or not can see the tower. It`s difficult as in NK to get a visa for a western non muslim tourist. 

I would really like to come and visit the tower when completed.


----------



## Jex7844

So, the final height is 1007m, right? I thought it would be around 1500/1600m, I'm a bit disappointed...lol I'm kidding, 1007m is truly amazing & I just can't wait to see it rising, it's going be a very long construction phase but very fascinating as well. I'm curious to see its foundations, likely to be gigantic .


----------



## Kanto

Tom_Green said:


> Who cares if we can or not can see the tower. It`s difficult as in NK to get a visa for a western non muslim tourist.
> 
> I would really like to come and visit the tower when completed.


You mean to get visa to visit the country or to get visa to visit Mecca? I know they don't want non-muslims in Mecca but iirc the rest of the country isn't restricted in such a way. Though I dunno so correct me if I'm wrong :dunno:


----------



## patrykus

^^ Entering Mecca is restricted for non-muslims, which means you may be citizen of saudi arabia and still won't be allowed to the city unless you are muslim.

Other thing is that Saudi Arabia as a country actually doesn't give tourist visas for foreigners. Only exception is visas for muslim pilgrims. So another words: if you are muslim you can visit country and Mecca if you're not you can't actually visit Saudi Arabia at all.

There are other types of visas for non-muslims, like business visas which you can only get if some Saudi company will invite you for any occasion. Or transit visa if you work in transit.

Tom Green is wrong because it is actually easier to visit North Korea since there are regular trips organized for non-US tourists. So I for example would have no problem going for a trip to nk but I will never be allowed to visit sa. Not a very welcoming country one may think.


----------



## Kanto

^^ That's rather discriminating. It's sad that the new world's tallest building will be in such a country hno:


----------



## inno4321

4npower said:


> that religion is the root of all evil hno:


^^ i like richard dokinson. :lol: But sometimes human needs illusion. especially for anthropoid.


----------



## 4npower

inno4321 said:


> ^^ i like richard dokinson. :lol: But sometimes human needs illusion. especially for anthropoid.


 

Richard Dawkins....And sometimes human needs to grow the hell up and face reality. We all live our lives the way we do because of the bed we have MADE FOR OURSELVES...


----------



## reecebowker

only a couple more weeks till construction starts


----------



## Basrawii

4npower said:


> I guess i should act the same way towards all the Muslims that live in my country right? hno: But instead my Muslim neighbor and i take turns sitting by each others pool at night smoking cigars and drinking fine liqour :cheers:. We've talked about the issue many times and i even let him read my earlier post and his exact words are "thats why i left the country years ago to come to america so i could give my wife and children the life they deserve and still practice my religion in peace". He hates ignorance just as much as i do which is why we get along so well i suppose. unfortunately he runs into ignorance daily in america as well. He tells me that whenever i want to go visit the towers, he will take me and i won't have to worry about a thing.
> *HIS wife looks pretty hot in a bikini BTW :lol:*


Yaw.. stop looking at our brother's wife....:bash: Only muslims are allowed to look at each other you know. :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II

reecebowker said:


> only a couple more weeks till construction starts


I really hope so .


----------



## Fayez

Let's wait silently and see .. :gossip:


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

There should be an influx of equipment and materials to the site some weeks before construction begins.

Some site pics would help tell us when we are getting closer.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## reecebowker

Fury said:


> Hi all.
> 
> There should be an influx of equipment and materials to the site some weeks before construction begins.
> 
> Some site pics would help tell us when we are getting closer.
> 
> :cheers:
> Ray.


this should be right, we should update with pictures every two days to see when we are getting closer.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

Shall it be a megatall?


----------



## ZZ-II

Yes.

I personally would call 1000m+ towers something like 'Ultratall', 'Gigatall' or anything else


----------



## Otie

Screenshots of CTBUH's Poster Preview


----------



## pingyao

When you see that image above it makes you realise just how ridiculously tall this thing is.


----------



## the sock

all that height but only 150 floors


----------



## KillerZavatar

the sock said:


> all that height but only 150 floors


150+ floors. im pretty sure it will reach 200 floors


----------



## The-Real-Link

Thanks very much for those posts regarding the potential to see Mecca's clock tower from Jeddah! Found that most informative. If it's ~50 miles, I'd imagine it's highly reasonable that you could see at least the tip of the clock tower from KT's observation deck. 

That diagram looks awesome! I still wonder just how final the figures are but even if we're only still around 160 floors, that's still crazy. I'd imagine at least a little more to be usable though since this is almost 200m higher than BK.

Edit - whipped this up pretty fast. Presumes a roughly 60 mile view in each direction. Totally estimated and all that so don't take it as official . Just a rough approximation.

Where the roads cross at the lower right in the circle is Mecca (right at the top of the "h" in Jeddah I think - the map isn't zoomed in enough to show the city name). So, regarding the comment about the pyramids - not a chance!


----------



## Fayez

KillerZavatar said:


>


OMG !! XD


----------



## The-Real-Link

KT is just begging us forumers to defy classification . "You can take your ratings and shove them!"


----------



## xAbd0o

@KillerZavatar's pic, wouldn't be awesome if that was an actual skyline?


----------



## RandomNameTag

I wonder if the mods here will discuss putting this new category of skyscrapers up, now that the CTBUH is using it officially. Seems really cool, although "Hypertall" would have worked better IMO.

I wonder, would that term be reserved for building over 1 Km in height like this one? I could see it happening only if more 1 k's are built.


----------



## Fayez

guys ,don't you think that BK and KT had almost the same design and shape ,why? there must be a reason .. what I just thought is that this shape is related to the height, isn't it? !!!


----------



## WTCNewYork

LucasOWTC said:


> It's highly unlikely that the U.S. build a megatall in the next 20-30 years at least.


Why do you say that? 30 years is a long time from now. I don't see why the US wouldn't have a 2000 ft.+ building by then.


----------



## LucasOWTC

I say this because the era of great architectural visions in the U.S. is over.

A 2000 foot or taller makes no economic sense to the Western world and no demand signs for this.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

haikalcool2u said:


> why they dint put the observation deck at the top of the tower?


You mean like this?









http://www.eclipseawards.com/happinessdelivered.asp?ID=26

And they could even spin it and all and it would be so cool! :nuts:


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

fimiak said:


> Perhaps you don't know how a kingdom works? The Saudis can make their own decisions on what to do with their money. I consider their ambition and wealth a gift to architectural progress for architecture fans across the world.



You mean like Versailles? I guess you forgot what happened afterwards.


----------



## nezzybaby

LucasOWTC said:


> I say this because the era of great architectural visions in the U.S. is over.
> 
> A 2000 foot or taller makes no economic sense to the Western world and no demand signs for this.


Interesting you should say they won't build one for so long, when they only abandoned the Chicago Spire because of the recession. That would be complete by now otherwise, and 610m tall.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_Spire


----------



## Kanto

LucasOWTC said:


> It's highly unlikely that the U.S. build a megatall in the next 20-30 years at least.


I on the other hand think that it is nearly impossible that the US won't build a megatall in the next 20 or 30 years :banana2:


----------



## Fayez

archikind said:


> What About The construction ? Has it started yet or On hold ???
> Please update me!!


definitely, it will start in the next few weeks (maybe 1 week) :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

fayzoon said:


> definitely, it will start in the next few weeks (maybe 1 week) :cheers:


well i think we will at least hear news about the project in january and if we are lucky we see finally workers moving towards the side and starting preparation :cheers: but i wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## patrykus

Yeah, as far as I remember it was always about groundbreaking ceremony. So I wouldn't be surprised if we'd have to wait couple months more for actual construction to start. But hey, lets hope for the best :cheers:


----------



## RandomNameTag

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eclipseawards.com/happinessdelivered.asp?ID=26
> 
> And they could even spin it and all and it would be so cool! :nuts:


Looks like something out of the Jetsons.


----------



## RandomNameTag

LucasOWTC said:


> I say this because the era of great architectural visions in the U.S. is over.
> 
> A 2000 foot or taller makes no economic sense to the Western world and no demand signs for this.


It dosen't make any since in Saudi Arabia/Dubai either. At least China and South Korea have the population density to support the huge skyscrapers they're building.


----------



## archikind

fayzoon said:


> definitely, it will start in the next few weeks (maybe 1 week) :cheers:


Are U sure?? 
Can u give me a link for confirmation , if u dont mind ??


----------



## xAbd0o

Kanto said:


> They were built as a monument and a tomb for pharaoahs but this is off topic so could you plz explain what you meant with your previous post and stop giving me a pyramid quiz? :doh:


Well pyramids were graves for kings and they had to add few stones every time they build a new pyramid to tell the different between each other. If all of them are the same size we wouldn't be able to tell the different until you go inside and hope there is something you understand.

Also someone mentioned this :


> They were built to reach the sky so that the pharaoh could be closer to the gods


^^ that may be true as in Khufu's pyramid they found a high chamber. While in the step pyramid chambers were underground.

Okay sorry and get back to topic.


----------



## xAbd0o

fayzoon said:


> definitely, it will start in the next few weeks (maybe 1 week) :cheers:


:banana: can't wait to see this beauty rise


----------



## GunnerJacket

LucasOWTC said:


> I say this because the era of great architectural visions in the U.S. is over.


By this I assume you mean most development in the States will be cost-conscious and therefore lack the extravegance of many supertalls, correct? While there is some merit to that philosophy I think it sells architecture in general short, and I also think that market cycles in the US will be decidedly shorter and more dynamic than times in the past. Thus, 20-30 years out is a very long way to presume terms, especially for a country that's still growing quite strongly. 

Increased urbanity is coming to the States one way or the other, and there remains enough wealth and vision for someone to call for something inspiring, even if it doesn't exude the pomp and flair of many current supertalls. Tall =\= visionary or beautiful, necessarily.


----------



## JD47

Kanto said:


> I on the other hand think that it is nearly impossible that the US won't build a megatall in the next 20 or 30 years :banana2:


Yeah the US will build them but they wont build as many as they are building or planning on building in the Middle East and to be honest there is know need for them in the US.
The US has so many office towers anyway.
Is it something like 50 storeys is the average floor height in an average US office block.


----------



## Makkawi.Pk

Tepes said:


> Except China and the US are building their megatalls in high-density megacities, because they are very useful and maybe even cost-effective economically. Arab rulers are building them for showing off, there is plenty of empty space around Jeddah or Dubai to build smaller buildings that would be more cost-effective, leaving the money to be used on more useful things for the general population.


Its not about cost effectiveness, its about breaking records.


----------



## Lion007

It would be skyscraper of all skyscrapers.:cheers:


----------



## Jay

JD47 said:


> Yeah the US will build them but they wont build as many as they are building or planning on building in the Middle East and to be honest there is know need for them in the US.
> The US has so many office towers anyway.
> Is it something like 50 storeys is the average floor height in an average US office block.



Well to be honest 50 storeys is not tall by US standards and as far as the middle east goes I think you mean China and Korea, Dubai and Doha's tallest buildings were canceled because of the recession, the only massive tower (maybe) going up in the middle east is that one in Saudi Arabia, but as far as future megatalls, I would look to the east orient. 

I don't think anyone can say anything about the US, it's too early


----------



## JD47

Jay said:


> Well to be honest 50 storeys is not tall by US standards and as far as the middle east goes I think you mean China and Korea, Dubai and Doha's tallest buildings were canceled because of the recession, the only massive tower (maybe) going up in the middle east is that one in Saudi Arabia, but as far as future megatalls, I would look to the east orient.
> 
> I don't think anyone can say anything about the US, it's too early


Yeah thats my point. The US has so many buildings over 50 storeys so how many megatalls would they need. There is something like 200 skyscrapers in Chicago and New York alone I think


----------



## Lion007

Saying: Nothing is out of reach


----------



## LucasOWTC

GunnerJacket said:


> By this I assume you mean most development in the States will be cost-conscious and therefore lack the extravegance of many supertalls, correct? While there is some merit to that philosophy I think it sells architecture in general short, and I also think that market cycles in the US will be decidedly shorter and more dynamic than times in the past. Thus, 20-30 years out is a very long way to presume terms, especially for a country that's still growing quite strongly.
> 
> Increased urbanity is coming to the States one way or the other, and there remains enough wealth and vision for someone to call for something inspiring, even if it doesn't exude the pomp and flair of many current supertalls. Tall =\= visionary or beautiful, necessarily.


You need to understand one thing...

Today, the US / Canada will never build a super high skyscraper with the intention of wanting to show the rest of the world, something like ''Hey! Look at me, I reached the highest point'', this is the stuff of emerging Asian countries who want to gain visibility, the U.S. has already passed that stage.

America doesn't need the world visibility (it already has plenty of it).

These buildings will only occur if there is demand and satisfactory financial return, and with these criteria, we will not see a 2000 foot taller for many, many years, probably decades.


----------



## Kanto

^^ I'm afraid you're wrong hno:

A, more world visibility is always esential and I'd say very esential even for world's country no. 1 (which is the US)

B, technology progress moves quickly and shows no signs of slowing down so I bet that in a decade or two megatalls will be as economicaly feasible as today's supertalls.

So I stand by my opinion that we'll see megatalls in the US soon. Though not the world's tallest building. I think that for at least a decade the arab world will hold this title. With Burj Khalifa and the Kingdom Tower the oil rich arab countries have shown that they don't care the slightest about function. they want only height, height and more height. That's why I think both the US and China and South Korea will have huge troubles taking the title outta the arabs' hands :cheers:


----------



## Lion007

I would like to know, how high would be skyscraper year 2500.:nuts::lol:


----------



## JD47

LucasOWTC said:


> You need to understand one thing...
> 
> Today, the US / Canada will never build a super high skyscraper with the intention of wanting to show the rest of the world, something like ''Hey! Look at me, I reached the highest point'', this is the stuff of emerging Asian countries who want to gain visibility, the U.S. has already passed that stage.
> 
> America doesn't need the world visibility (it already has plenty of it).
> 
> These buildings will only occur if there is demand and satisfactory financial return, and with these criteria, we will not see a 2000 foot taller for many, many years, probably decades.


I thought that the US wanted to build big just to show off to the world.
I thought that was what the spike in Washington was for or that arch in St Louis. I could be wrong.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Makkawi.Pk said:


> Its not about cost effectiveness, its about breaking records.


This particular project or megatalls in general? I do hope you don't mean the latter.



Lion007 said:


> It would be skyscraper of all skyscrapers.:cheers:


I'm questioning whether or not it would count as a skyscraper. Not only is not designed for occupancy as a traditional building, but it's intentionally mimicking a natural mountain almost exclusively for activity to occur on the exterior. Tallest man-made structure? Sure. A skyscraper? Not by my measure, seeing as it's more a mound than a building.


----------



## GunnerJacket

LucasOWTC said:


> Today, the US / Canada will never build a super high skyscraper with the intention of wanting to show the rest of the world, something like ''Hey! Look at me, I reached the highest point'', this is the stuff of emerging Asian countries who want to gain visibility, the U.S. has already passed that stage.
> 
> America doesn't need the world visibility (it already has plenty of it).


Perhaps, but it's not "America" that would be pursuing this project. It would be a particular developer, and he/she/they might need to do something to garner attention to lure clients, visitors, establish iconic status. Bellagio would be practically unknown if not for the fountains, for instance, and by many accounts the proposals for the Spire in Chicago included taller options to increase the profile of its brand. 

I agree there is less honus among developers in the States to pursue height for heights sake or largesse in skyscraper design, but my point is that innovative design need not require megatall height and that buildings here are still given some regard for unique character and iconography (a la that resort proposal in Miami). Given the right conditions and the right personality (like a Trump) and you may well see such innovation in the US sooner than you think.


----------



## haikalcool2u

i mean like this


----------



## ADCS

JD47 said:


> I thought that the US wanted to build big just to show off to the world.
> I thought that was what the spike in Washington was for or that arch in St Louis. I could be wrong.


Those projects came from a time when the US had a much different relationship with the rest of the world compared to what it has now.


----------



## haikalcool2u

or like this


----------



## Fayez

archikind said:


> Are U sure??
> Can u give me a link for confirmation , if u dont mind ??


see post #2764 in the 139th page


----------



## WTCNewYork

JD47 said:


> I thought that the US wanted to build big just to show off to the world.
> I thought that was what the spike in Washington was for or that arch in St Louis. I could be wrong.


The big spike in Washington is the Washington Memorial, so I don't think it was built to really show off.


----------



## philipx

In fact,kingdom tower is not much taller than shanghai tower,you know,KT's roof height is just about 650m,and its location is very desolate,so i'm not expect to see this building in 2017.


----------



## philipx

I hope the towers like KT can built in nyc or Tokyo,or some other big cities.


----------



## philipx

And I also dont satisfy the height is not as tall as a mile high which of former plan.So i'm not so intrested in this tower.I still like shanghai tower most.


----------



## Kanto

philipx said:


> I hope the towers like KT can built in nyc or Tokyo,or some other big cities.


A so tall building in NYC would be awesome :drool:


----------



## philipx

Kanto said:


> A so tall building in NYC would be awesome :drool:


If 15 penn plaza will stand beside ESB,I think such a 1000m tower near one 57 or build it in downtown is a good idea.I hope 15
penn can get built,though it makes ESB look short,but ESB also made Chrysler building looks small.


----------



## Jay

philipx said:


> If 15 penn plaza will stand beside ESB,I think such a 1000m tower near one 57 or build it in downtown is a good idea.I hope 15
> penn can get built,though it makes ESB look short,but ESB also made Chrysler building looks small.


15 penn is shorter than the ESB


----------



## philipx

Jay said:


> 15 penn is shorter than the ESB


But ESB's roof of main part is only 320m,the part above the observation of 86th floor is slender,so it makes ESB looks shorter than 15 Penn plaza.


----------



## Fayez

philipx said:


> And I also dont satisfy the height is not as tall as a mile high which of former plan.So i'm not so intrested in this tower.I still like shanghai tower most.


Oh nooo !! please be more interested hno:


----------



## krkseg1ops

patrykus said:


> Btw I think some of this machines may be pilling rigs in which case we could move it to U/C already. But we need more detailed pics to determine if those are really pilling rigs and not for example slurry walls equipment.


Isn't piling preparations? I thought foundation rebars were the first thing to be considered U/C.


----------



## krkseg1ops

ZZ-II said:


> Preperations started on Nakheel Tower also, but with this tower i've a better feeling .


What do you mean preparations for Nakheel Tower? Has that not been cancelled a long time ago? Last pictures from the site (by Imre) indicated zero movement on that site.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Amazing news. I never thought there would be anything this day, i thought they would slowly start like at the end of january or maybe even febuary if at all. was hoping for some news maybe when the new date will be, but never expected such good news, amazing :cheers:



krkseg1ops said:


> What do you mean preparations for Nakheel Tower? Has that not been cancelled a long time ago? Last pictures from the site (by Imre) indicated zero movement on that site.


he meant that in the past the project started and wasnt cancelled before it started, but then went downhill from there, but for this project he thinks it won't end like that


----------



## HK999

Great news! Btw does somone else have problems accessing the CTBUH homepage? Apparently it has been hacked or something... I always get redirected to a site named "Paseroper.in".


----------



## KillerZavatar

HK999 said:


> Great news! Btw does somone else have problems accessing the CTBUH homepage? Apparently it has been hacked or something... I always get redirected to a site named "Paseroper.in".


yeah same here, saw it this morning and was quite annoyed :bash:


----------



## Ajaypp

patrykus said:


> Btw I think some of this machines may be pilling rigs in which case we could move it to U/C already. But we need more detailed pics to determine if those are really pilling rigs and not for example slurry walls equipment.


Those do look more like hydraulic augers than trench cutters. I think I can see a white Kelly bar which indicates a piling rig. That said, let's wait for better pics. The foundations for a building of this scale will need a lot more equipment. 

Awesome news anyways, BK watch out!


----------



## ZZ-II

krkseg1ops said:


> What do you mean preparations for Nakheel Tower? Has that not been cancelled a long time ago? Last pictures from the site (by Imre) indicated zero movement on that site.


Sure, it's cancelled. But they did site preperations already and some soil testing i believe. It was cancelled before they fully started.
And i don't think the same thing will happen to this project .


----------



## krkseg1ops

Ok. I got ya. For a second I thought we were going to observe the construction race between the 1km behemoths!


----------



## KillerZavatar

krkseg1ops said:


> Ok. I got ya. For a second I thought we were going to observe the construction race between the 1km behemoths!


haha i wish :nuts:


----------



## Fayez

the architect said : it will start in Jan. So, it must be started or will start very soon after seeing these pics .. 

:righton::righton:


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

Happy New Year all.
Great start to the year.
Some more shots that will help determine where this action is in relation to the actual KT site would be good.



krkseg1ops said:


> Isn't piling preparations? I thought foundation rebars were the first thing to be considered U/C.


Hi krk.
There are differing opinions on that.
The forum interpretation is just one of them.
IMHO anything beyond the planning phase is the beginning of the construction phase. This starts with surveying, before any dirt (sand) is moved.



ZZ-II said:


> Sure, it's cancelled. But they did site preperations already and some soil testing i believe. It was cancelled before they fully started.
> And i don't think the same thing will happen to this project .


Hi ZZ.
Many of the barretts for the foundation were (are) completed on the NT project. A shame work has stopped.
I agree, the financial situation for this project is much more promising.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## Fayez

To everyone ..

HAPPY NEW YEAR + HAPPY NEW HEAR = HAPPY YEAR HERE

:lol:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Fury said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Happy New Year all.
> Great start to the year.
> Some more shots that will help determine where this action is in relation to the actual KT site would be good.


Happy new year ray! i have to agree that this start is probably one of the best news we could have imagined on this forum. What we have to hope now is that everything works as planned and there wont be problems so big that construction has to be stopped like it happened before to this project with the soil testing. But i'm sure with this being the first step we will hear lots more surrounding this project in the next weeks.



> Hi krk.
> There are differing opinions on that.
> The forum interpretation is just one of them.
> IMHO anything beyond the planning phase is the beginning of the construction phase. This starts with surveying, before any dirt (sand) is moved.


i am pretty happy with the way the forum handles the inbetween time as "preparation" and then at some point it becomes U/C



> Hi ZZ.
> Many of the barretts for the foundation were (are) completed on the NT project. A shame work has stopped.
> I agree, the financial situation for this project is much more promising.
> 
> :cheers:
> Ray.


the financial situation on NT was too bad either at the first glance, before the whole dubai bubble bursted. But yes right now the situation looks quite good, although we cant be sure about anything, this monster projects always have to face problems we havnt thought of before.

and cheers, Ray! :cheers:


----------



## Fayez

Please change it to U/C .. the works are started .. this is from the website of the KT and naif's pics are in there .. not official but it must be the real start 

http://www.kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/Preparations-underway-in-Jeddah.html


----------



## castletower

fayzoon said:


> Please change it to U/C .. the works are started .. this is from the website of the KT and naif's pics are in there .. not official but it must be the real start
> 
> http://www.kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/Preparations-underway-in-Jeddah.html


Hi fayzoon,

That post is mine as I created the site in order to have a better structured information hub about the development of the Kingdom Tower. So don't take it as official.

I tried to get in contact to get an interview from someone at the KT but without success yet.


----------



## ZZ-II

At least we can change the title to PREP now


----------



## KingdomTower

ZZ-II said:


> At least we can change the title to PREP now


 yeah :cheers:


----------



## Kanto

From what I understand about the forum rules what we see now is still prep, not u/c yet :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Kanto said:


> From what I understand about the forum rules what we see now is still prep, not u/c yet :cheers:


yes but few days ago it was still desert. So it is finally prep :cheers:


----------



## krkseg1ops

once this hits the construction section, amount of posts here will increase fivefold


----------



## 4npower

krkseg1ops said:


> Holy crap, Audi bought Saudi Arabia?? :shocked:


The parent company maybe :lol:


----------



## JD47

When is construction going to begin and anyone have any pics of the site.


----------



## patrykus

Damn people gets more and more lazy these days hno:


----------



## Pablobegood

Whe should buy a recreational vehicle to *Imre *so he can live next to the site and take all pictures we need :|


----------



## AnthonievanVliet

*Heavy machinery on the spot! This pic will inspire you all!*

*As I posted earlier the past year, this quick photoshop rendering of me gives you all an imprsssion of what Jeddah Kingdom Tower might look like if it were build here in Holland. The TV tower on the left is 147m tall, and with the Jeddah Kingdom Tower this drive would have been far from ordinairy...I hope you folks will all keep to be inspired, I guess this month will see the actual piling to start at the building site! Warmest greetings from Holland! Anthonie

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6167837252/
*


----------



## SSCBob

Perhaps we could all email the Prince to put up a live webcam at the construction site -- in the interest of garnering publicity for his project. I'm sure he can somehow scrape up the cash.


----------



## WTCNewYork

I don't think I like this building.. it sort of looks like it was designed for nothing but pure height


----------



## azn_man12345

WTCNewYork said:


> I don't think I like this building.. it sort of looks like it was designed for nothing but pure height


Lol sort of?


----------



## WTCNewYork

azn_man12345 said:


> Lol sort of?


Haha I mean not to point out the obvious or anything but it just doesn't have too much going for itself besides the height.


----------



## reecebowker

come on, we need some pics to confirm :/


----------



## Spider-Man22

when there will be more pictures?


----------



## KingdomTower

*قال إن منحنى التعلم تم في إمارة دبي
الأمير الوليد: تكلفة "المملكة" أقل من برج "خليفة" بـ270 مليون دولار*​





قال رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة "المملكة القابضة" السعودية الأمير الوليد بن طلال إن معدّل تكلفة المتر المربع في برج المملكة سيكون أرخص منه في "برج خليفة" لتنخفض التكلفة الإجمالية بمبلغ 270 مليون دولار، لأنّ منحنى التعلّم تمّ في إمارة دبي المجاورة للسعودية. وهذا أمر مهمّ.

ولفت إلى أنه تمت دعوة 10 شركات لتقديم مناقصات خاصة بالمشروع، وفي مرحلة ثانية قلّصنا العدد إلى شركة واحدة هي «مجموعة بن لادن»،:banana: *وبدأت الأعمال في الأول من يناير 2012*. لا بدّ أيضاً من أن تعلم بأنّ المقاول أصبح كذلك شريكاً لنا في هذا المشروع، مشيراً إلى أن المبلغ المتّفق عليه هو 4.6 مليار ريال، وفقاً لصحيفة "الشرق" السعودية.

وقال إنّه ليس بالإمكان تطبيق قواعد برج شُيّد في آسيا مثلاً. كذلك فإنّ شركة "إعمار"، التي بنت برج خليفة، عملت معنا بصفة استشارية. كما أنّ واحداً من مصمّمَي برج خليفة، وهو غوردون جيل، هو مصمّم هذا البرج. إذاً فقد استفدنا من خبرتهم في دبي، حيث اعتمدنا كلّ الإيجابيات التي لديهم وأعدنا النظر في سلبيّات مشروعهم وبذلنا كل ما في وسعنا لنتفاداها.

وأوضح "من منظور استثماري برج خليفة بيع بالكامل، وحصل المطوّرون على أموالهم. إذاً المالكون الجدد هم من لم يتمكّنوا من إيجاد مستأجرين. كما أنّ أعمال الفندق هناك على أحسن ما يرام. إذاً المشكلة هي أنّ دبي تعرّضت لأزمة فائض خاصة بها، تضاف إليها الأزمة التي أصابت القطاعات المصرفية العالمية في العام 2008، كما يضاف إليها أيضاً مُضاعِف جديد للأزمة الاقتصادية التي تواجهها دول عديدة حول العالم كاليونان وإيطاليا وغيرها. كلّ تلك العوامل ألقت بثقلها على كاهل السوق العقارية في دبي. إذاً نعم، نحن ندرك مشكلاتهم، ولكنّ وضعنا مختلف، فجدّة تفتقر أساساً إلى العرض، وبالتالي لا خطر الآن من حصول فائض. ما نتوقّعه هو أن يلقى المشروع طلباً كبيرا من داخل السعودية، وعلى الصعيد الدولي".

وقال إن السعودية أشبه بحوتٍ ضخم وتضمّ 20 مليون نسمة، بالإضافة إلى 7 ملايين مغترب، أي أنّ مجموع مغتربينا يفوق عدد سكّان بقية منطقة الخليج. السعودية هي مركز القوة والثقل والعمق والمعرفة الاقتصادية.

وزاد "ننفّذ هذا المشروع لأنّ معدّل عائده الداخلي ممتاز، فنحن رجال أعمال في النهاية. ولكن على الصعيد المحلّي، مشروع كهذا في السعودية، في الوسط التجاري لثاني أكبر مدينة في البلاد، يقوده إلى جانب فرد من أفراد العائلة المالكة، ثلاثة أفراد من المجتمع المحلّي لجدّة، هو بكلّ تأكيد مشروع وطني. أما على الصعيد العالمي، فهو يؤمن للسعودية حضوراً بارزاً وجريئاً على الساحة الدولية".

وحول المساهمين في قناة العرب التي يعتزم الأمير الوليد إطلاقها قال "الآن أنا أتولّى الاستثمار في قناة «العرب» بمفردي. فهذا الاستثمار مدروس للغاية وينطوي على مخاطر، لذا فإني لن أدعو المستثمرين لمشاركتي الآن. سأقدم على هذا الاستثمار بمفردي، وعندما أثبّت أنّ المخاطر قابلة وتبلغ نسبة مقبولة، عندئذ يُحتمل أن أدعو الآخرين للانضمام إليّ. وفي هذا الإطار، فإنّ محطة بلومبيرغ التي ستدعم قناة العرب لها الخيار في أن تتملّك مستقبلاً حصة بنسبة تراوح ما بين 5 و10 %، وقد وضعت حدّاً أقصى للاستثمار في القناة".

*ولفت إلى أنه يتم العمل على أن يكون 12/12/12، "ولكننا لسنا متمسّكين كثيراً بهذا التاريخ. مع أنّه رقم جميل، أليس كذلك؟ تماماً مثل رقم 1000متر".*
http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2012/01/05/186474.html

*Google Translation:* 

*The learning curve was in the Emirate of Dubai
Prince Alwaleed: the cost of "The Kingdom" less than Tower "successor" with $ 270 million*
Chairman of the Board of Directors of the "Kingdom Holding" Saudi Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, the average cost per square meter in the Kingdom Tower will be cheaper than in the "Burj Dubai" to lower the total cost of $ 270 million, because the learning curve was in the neighboring emirate of Dubai to Saudi Arabia. This is important.

He noted that 10 companies were invited to submit tenders for the project, and in the second stage we have reduced the number to one company is «Bin Laden Group», *began business in the first of January 2012*:banana:. Must also be aware that the contractor has also become our partner in this project, pointing out that the agreed amount is 4.6 billion riyals, according to the newspaper, "The Middle" Saudi Arabia.

It was not possible to apply the rules of tower built in Asia, for example. Also, the company "Emaar" that girl Burj Khalifa, has worked with us in an advisory capacity. Also, one of the designers of Burj Dubai, which is Gordon Gill, is the designer of the tower. If you have benefited from their experience in Dubai, where we have adopted all the positives that they have and a rethinking of the negative aspects of their project and have done everything in our power to avoid it.

He explained, "from the perspective of an investment Burj sold out, and got developers on their money. If the new owners are not able to find tenants. The work of the hotel there are very good. If the problem is that Dubai was the crisis of the surplus of their own, add to the crisis that hit sectors of the global banking in 2008, and added it is also a multiple of a new economic crisis faced by many countries around the world such as Greece, Italy and others. all these factors weighed heavily on the shoulders of the real estate market in Dubai. If yes, we are aware of their problems, but our situation is different, his grandfather lacked a basis to offer, and therefore no danger now of a surplus. What we expect is to deliver a project of great demand in Saudi Arabia, and at the international level. "

He said that Saudi Arabia is like a huge and searches of 20 million people, in addition to 7 million expatriates, ie that the total Mgtrbina than the rest of the population of the Gulf region. Saudi Arabia is the center of power, weight and depth of knowledge and economic development.

He added, "we implement this project because the rate of return procedure is excellent, we are businessmen in the end. But at the local level, such a project in Saudi Arabia, in the commercial center for the second-largest city in the country, led to the individual members of the royal family, three members of the community to the grandmother, is certainly a national project. At the global level, he believes Saudi Arabia prominent and bold presence in the international arena. "

And about the contributors to the Arabian Canal, which intends to Prince Alwaleed launched "Now I assume the investment in the channel« Arabs »on my own. This investment thoughtful and extremely risky, so I will not invite investors to join me now. I will make on this investment alone, and when shown that the risks are The ratio is acceptable, then likely to invite others to join. In this context, the station, Bloomberg, which will support channel Arabs have the option to own the future stake of up ranged between 5 and 10%, has set a ceiling for investment in the channel. "

*He pointed out that it is work to be 12/12/12, "but we do not adhere to much of this history. With that beautiful figure, is not it? Just like the number 1000 meters."*


----------



## reecebowker

so does any of that confirm that it has started ?


----------



## xAbd0o

^^ it says that the work on the site has started at the beginning of 2012. So it's in prep phase for definite, no?


----------



## patrykus

> ولفت إلى أنه يتم العمل على أن يكون 12/12/12، "ولكننا لسنا متمسّكين كثيراً بهذا التاريخ. مع أنّه رقم جميل، أليس كذلك؟ تماماً مثل رقم 1000متر".


And what does that sentence mean (especially that date)? The google translation doesn't make any sense :|



> He pointed out that it is work to be 12/12/12, "but we do not adhere to much of this history. With that beautiful figure, is not it? Just like the number 1000 meters."


----------



## xAbd0o

Reading that alone it makes no sense but with the previous paragraph. I think they meant to say that the prince is going to open his new channel "The Arabs" on the 12/12/12 but they're not that keen to open it on that date though they are aiming to open it on that date b/c it's a nice set of numbers just like 1000m :nuts: yeah whatever nothing worth mentioning.


----------



## Naif Saudi

*Kingdom Tower
Really very great news and thank you dear

The first of January of 2012 : :nuts:
Start in the tower :nuts:


12/12/12 :
Opening date of the news channel*


----------



## Westyguy

What needs to happen for this thread to get moved to the other section? Anyone know?

I mean as far as definite construction of Kingdom Tower is concerned?


----------



## KillerZavatar

Westyguy said:


> What needs to happen for this thread to get moved to the other section? Anyone know?
> 
> I mean as far as definite construction of Kingdom Tower is concerned?


the ony thing we need is good quality photos of the site so we have visual proof of what exactly has started. be patient, i'm sure the title will be changed soon to either prep or U/C :banana:


----------



## erbse

I'll only change the Status to Prep if someone provides *crystal clear evidence there's actually something going on* at the site of KT.

Anyway, as long as it's in its preparation phase, this project will remain in the Proposed section.


----------



## giovani kun

Alrayyan said:


> *THIS IS DEFINITELY PREP !*
> 
> 
> :banana:


I agree it's Site Prep for at least 1 year


----------



## xAbd0o

^^ if the guy that patrykus posted his comment is correct then next month it will be U/C as the comment states that the site prep is going to take ABOUT 2 months.


----------



## KillerZavatar

oh wow straight to U/C would be awesome :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## trimetileno

They are only in ground testing, not making the hole.


----------



## patrykus

xAbd0o said:


> ^^ if the guy that patrykus posted his comment is correct then next month it will be U/C as the comment states that the site prep is going to take ABOUT 2 months.


Yeah, I think if we would like to be 200% sure we can wait two months before moving it to U/C but the whole situation is quite vague.

On one hand, the guy is telling us (and we can clearly see this on pics) that the pilling is proceeding and he doesn't mention anything about if those are test piles or anything. So I would assume those are regular piles for the tower.

But on the other hand he says that "actual" foundation construction will begin in two months when bin lading will take over the site.

And there is that chemical treatment for the ground.. What the hell is that ? :nuts:


All we know for sure is:

1. All the works that now goes on are for the tower.
2. Pilling for the tower started (actual foundation, eventually test piles - but no information about that)
3. Definite foundation construction will start in two months.
4. We can expect fresh update from the guy soon :cheers:

So the status of this tower is up to moderators. 

When I see pilling rigs and piles construction I would say U/C, but let them decide.


----------



## xAbd0o

I think the piling is for the soil treatment chemicals.


----------



## CULWULLA

i would say site prep. this is going to be a great ride watching this monster rise from the desert,much like watching the mighty BK.
wont see much construction till probably 12months.lots of piling and foundation stuff will go on for months.


----------



## patrykus

xAbd0o said:


> I think the piling is for the soil treatment chemicals.


^^ I would love to read thorough explanation of the whole process if someone is knowledgeable enough, cause this is the first time I hear about something like this and can't imagine how concrete piles would be used for some ground chemical treatment. Maybe there is someone to enlighten us all.


----------



## xAbd0o

Crap sorry I miss understood. He said they have been digging bases to treat the soil with chemicals.


----------



## 4npower

Jeez!! I love reading pages of people complaining where this thread should be and what to call the progress..prep, u/c, soil test, blah-blah-blah. Honestly does it really mean this much to you guys as to where the thread is located or what the progress is. Its up to the Mods as to when to move it but honestly i dont care as long as i stay subscribed and can check back from time to time to see the progress....well and great pics.
So guys just sit back, have a drink :cheers:, and gain some patience!! You won't miss anythinghno:. Oh and let the MODS decide when to move the thread and stop filling the thread with pages of the same posts.

Thanks and to the people that are fortunate enough to live close.....keep the pictures coming of the progress.


----------



## krkseg1ops

patrykus said:


> ^^ I would love to read thorough explanation of the whole process if someone is knowledgeable enough, cause this is the first time I hear about something like this and can't imagine how concrete piles would be used for some ground chemical treatment. Maybe there is someone to enlighten us all.


Chemical grouting is supposedly one of the best ways to strengthen poor soils such as sands. By injecting chemicals they will most of all increase load capacity. I don't know if they are drilling holes for the piles or for the injection but now I understand why the soil test for a mile tower project had failed. It really is a hardcore decision to built such a monolith in that location.


----------



## krkseg1ops

Soil Stabilization

Here is a nice link that explains a lot.


----------



## patrykus

^^ Very interesting. I wonder if those tanks are for the chemicals used in the process. That would be a lot of chemicals to pump in


----------



## patrykus

This is what I found for chemical grouting. The procedure looks like this:










And all starts to make sense now. I wouldn't be surprised if this is exactly what is being done here. They first dig the pile base, and then use it to deliver chemicals on multiple levels simultaneously. This obviously counts as site preparation.

btw I just reminded myself that soil stabilization methods are commonly used for whole range of tunnels constructions, just somehow it didn't get to me it may be used for a skyscraper construction :cheers:


----------



## KingdomTower

^^Thank you *patrykus*kay:


----------



## korea2002

*Facts*

Now,R.C.D Preparing works for Kingdom Tower has started!


----------



## Naif Saudi

danish.m said:


> _Congratulations to the people of Kingdom Of Saudi Arabia _


*:nuts:

Really thanks dear

:nuts:*


----------



## HK999

I hear foreigners (actually tourists, not only businessmen) are allowed to visit Jeddah. Is that true? If so, that would be great.


----------



## KingdomTower

HK999 said:


> I hear foreigners (actually tourists, not only businessmen) are allowed to visit Jeddah. Is that true? If so, that would be great.


^^All people are allowed to visit Jeddah (tourists,businessmen,muslims, christians,...... and so on)


----------



## patrykus

^^ Since when? Can you post any source? I just googled after this and seems like nothing have changed.


----------



## Vito Corleone

Wigz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am friends with an excellent paper modeller, and the other day I asked if he would make the Kingdom Tower. He is a bit of a perfectionist so he said that he would consider it, only if I can come up with sections and floor plans. Are there any detailed architectural plans for this building that have been released yet? If so, can I get a look at them?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance
> 
> Nic


Unfortunately, a lot of the details about this project are still confidential and I seriously doubt if any of the companies involved will release any technical drawings. I guess someone will have to dig up some drawings the hard way, just like what was done with Burj Khalifa.


----------



## Wigz

shame  oh well, it was worth the shot


----------



## SirAdrian

Eastern37 said:


> ^^ Pentimonium isn't cancelled its on hold


Technically maybe, but i think most of us consider the 516m Pentominium dead. Damn shame.


----------



## Kanto

^^ That's true. Maybe it'll end like the Metlife North Building in NYC, topped out where they run outta money but I really doubt it'll ever be completed to it's full height


----------



## trimetileno

nice 400 m spire....


----------



## reecebowker

SirAdrian said:


> Technically maybe, but i think most of us consider the 516m Pentominium dead. Damn shame.


after the work they have already put into the building, I don't think it will be cancelled, they will find the money some how I am sure


----------



## Mesch

trimetileno said:


> nice 400 m spire....


These two posts are worth re-posting it seems:



Rody69 said:


> which "GIGANTIC SPIRE" are talking about?!!
> do you call this little cute spire gigantic? :lol: (look at the spire which appears clearly in this render)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless it's going to shoot up when the construction reaches this part, to reach *1?51m* :|
> 
> :cheers::cheers:





krkseg1ops said:


> http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/2497/96958a9c9381959fe2e1e2e.jpg
> 
> You can also see the short spire clearly in this photo, marked with distinctive colours of the spire and (probably) the facade. Also, am i seeing light coming out of the windows just below the base of the spire? Will it mean walkable area or rooms?


----------



## giovani kun

:lol: cute and little


----------



## Naif Saudi

*January 19*


*I went today to the tower site Unfortunately No entry and imaging , it is clear that in the very discreetly , I spoke with the security guard at the gate of the project , He said they are working on the underground rail columns and also i see a number of foreign engineers as they entered the land of the project and I saw some cars carrying equipment and workers *

I'm sorry if the translation is accurate​


----------



## Sani Ramic

Naif Saudi said:


> *January 19*
> 
> 
> *I went today to the tower site Unfortunately No entry and imaging , it is clear that in the very discreetly , I spoke with the security guard at the gate of the project , He said they are working on the underground rail columns and also i see a number of foreign engineers as they entered the land of the project and I saw some cars carrying equipment and workers *
> 
> I'm sorry if the translation is accurate​


your translation is nice  no problem with it. it's nice to hear some work going on. maybe we'll see the tower rising till December 2012


----------



## Naif Saudi

*^^
Thank you dear *


----------



## Dan Hochhaus

- To the rendering above the clouds at #3206:
Fascinating impression, but doesn't appear realistic to me. I doubt that the original picture was taken at below 1000 meters - these clouds look like cumuli, that easily reach up to over 4 km. Most likely this was taken at the travelling height of long distance flights, so Kindom Tower would be way out of proportion... here constructions workers would need oxygene masks indeed, plus extra clothing against the extreme low tempreratures. 

- To the worldstallest-diagram at #3217:
in the 2000's: +64m or +17% .... very remarkable
in the 2010's: +159m or +36% ... sheer insane! Even the 2000 leaders Petronas Towers and (then) Sears Tower have fallen from the list!

But of course this is like comparing apples and pearns, as the latter is just foreseen. In 2020, some candidates might be cancelled, put on hold or finished with reduced height. On the other hand, increases are possible as well, and for other new projects, the time window for construction start is also open until circa 2014, so that they can be finished in the 2010's. 

In the end it might depend on Kindom Tower as new word's tallest, that the CTBUH calculations become reality.


----------



## Jay

Naif Saudi said:


> *^^
> Thank you dear *



Your English translation is very good but calling people dear in English is a little strange in this instance. Just letting you know. 

Cheers


----------



## Jay

reecebowker said:


> after the work they have already put into the building, I don't think it will be cancelled, they will find the money some how I am sure



Not too sure about that, Chicago was supposed to build a supertall (waterview tower) and now it's going to be a midsize skyscraper.


----------



## richardlord

please built this one!


----------



## patrykus

Jay said:


> Your English translation is very good but calling people dear in English is a little strange in this instance. Just letting you know.
> 
> Cheers



Lets just say every time he says that, he reminds me that guy


----------



## austinsteev1

Wigz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am friends with an excellent paper modeller, and the other day I asked if he would make the Kingdom Tower. He is a bit of a perfectionist so he said that he would consider it, only if I can come up with sections and floor plans. Are there any detailed architectural plans for this building that have been released yet? If so, can I get a look at them?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance
> 
> Nic


I would also like to see the same drawings. i am a professional architectural model builder and would love to do a full detail model of this magnificent structure.


----------



## skyperu34

What a beautiful render the last one from the air!


----------



## ZZ-II

Sani Ramic said:


> maybe we'll see the tower rising till December 2012


More like early 2013 i guess


----------



## SirAdrian

Naif Saudi, thank you for keeping us posted!


----------



## trimetileno

Mesch said:


> These two posts are worth re-posting it seems:


We will see it in 2016...


----------



## KaZantiP

When will be foto. Last it was on 155 page


----------



## Jex7844

Is financing secured...? It definitely is a gorgeous/stunning project, but given the economic climate, I find it hard to beleive that such a gigantic tower is gonna happen...time will tell.


----------



## Eastern37

^^ I wouldn't worry about money on this one   (which is good)


----------



## HK999

Jex7844 said:


> Is financing secured...? It definitely is a gorgeous/stunning project, but given the economic climate, I find it hard to beleive that such a gigantic tower is gonna happen...time will tell.


There's no such thing as a financial crisis in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Spider-Man22

new photos?


----------



## Ed007Toronto

Interesting project.


----------



## DJW_GT

HK999 said:


> There's no such thing as a financial crisis in Saudi Arabia.


Try telling that to Nakheel :lol:


----------



## AnthonievanVliet

Naif Saudi said:


> *January 19*
> 
> 
> *I went today to the tower site Unfortunately No entry and imaging , it is clear that in the very discreetly , I spoke with the security guard at the gate of the project , He said they are working on the underground rail columns and also i see a number of foreign engineers as they entered the land of the project and I saw some cars carrying equipment and workers *
> 
> I'm sorry if the translation is accurate​


*Dear Naif, thanks for great info! At least there is some activity on the site right now, hopefully the big groundbreaking starts soon! Your translation is perfect, thanks! Anthonie (Netherlands)*


----------



## kiwi4life

Hey guys. Anyone able to help me here or give me advice. I'm a Carpenter from Canada with experience in formwork, I'm looking to go oversees. And I see this project as a major experience and learning curve in this industry, I really really would love to help do formwork on this project, I would work major hours too. Can any one help me find a job there??????


----------



## Rody69




----------



## KillerZavatar

^^

thats actually a bad sign, that would make the idea of a small spire invalid :bash:


----------



## Rody69

its not the floor plan.. this is to show the express transportation system (express elevator) plus the the core shape..
any way, *I think* that the last inhabitable floor wont be above 750-800, after that we have the alternative energy generators and for some other mechanical needs and then the spire??!!!


----------



## KillerZavatar

Rody69 said:


> its not the floor plan.. this is to show the express transportation system (express elevator) plus the the core shape..
> any way, *I think* that the last inhabitable floor wont be above 750-800, after that we have the alternative energy generators and for some other mechanical needs and then the spire??!!!


yes i think so too. considering burj khalifa is quite similar in design and it shares the same architects, so i think inside it may also be similar. :cheers:


----------



## Spider-Man22

http://www.kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/


----------



## _Mort_

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> 
> thats actually a bad sign, that would make the idea of a small spire invalid :bash:


This tower is one big spire.


----------



## AnthonievanVliet

*It might as well be indicating the separation between concrete and steel*



Rody69 said:


> its not the floor plan.. this is to show the express transportation system (express elevator) plus the the core shape..
> any way, *I think* that the last inhabitable floor wont be above 750-800, after that we have the alternative energy generators and for some other mechanical needs and then the spire??!!!


*Dear Rody, thanks for adding the info! As I look at your image it comes to my mind this drawing might be the part of the tower that's concrete and the part that's steel. Constructing this high makes the use of steel on the top needed. Burj Khalifa comprises of ± 600m concrete, and the remaining part 218 meter of steel. Steel is lighter, stiffer than concrete, and resists bending stresses, so it makes sense the top of Jeddah Kingdom Tower is constructed in a similar way. I agree the highest floors are maybe between 750 and 850 meters. The Tower is a stunning masterpiece of architecture! *


----------



## Ajaypp

Rody69 said:


> its not the floor plan.. this is to show the express transportation system (express elevator) plus the the core shape..
> any way, I think that the last inhabitable floor wont be above 750-800, after that we have the alternative energy generators and for some other mechanical needs and then the spire??!!!


Good one, Rody. The KT uses the 'sky lobby' concept that is the most efficient for supertalls. It also allows for the vertical zoning of tall buildings allowing vertically stacked mixed use. Do we have a use mix diagram for the KT?


----------



## trimetileno

AnthonievanVliet said:


> *Dear Rody, thanks for adding the info! As I look at your image it comes to my mind this drawing might be the part of the tower that's concrete and the part that's steel. Constructing this high makes the use of steel on the top needed. Burj Khalifa comprises of ± 600m concrete, and the remaining part 218 meter of steel. Steel is lighter, stiffer than concrete, and resists bending stresses, so it makes sense the top of Jeddah Kingdom Tower is constructed in a similar way. I agree the highest floors are maybe between 750 and 850 meters. The Tower is a stunning masterpiece of architecture! *


It is a masterpiece of ENGINEERING, not architecture. There are no arquitects calculating the structure.


----------



## Msradell

trimetileno said:


> It is a masterpiece of ENGINEERING, not architecture. There are no arquitects calculating the structure.


+1 ! If it wasn't for Engineers nothing that architects designed would stand up.:lol:


----------



## kamranyeezy

KillerZavatar said:


> But only future can tell :cheers:


of course


----------



## castletower

Truth is, I can't see a competition either between the two. But we shall see. While I give a 90% chance for the Kingdom Tower to be finalized, right now I give only 10% chance to the Azerbaijan Tower to be finalized at the proposed height of 1,050 meters.

But we need to give it some time and see.


----------



## Rody69

AnthonievanVliet said:


> Dear Rody, thanks for adding the info! As I look at your image it *comes to my mind this drawing might be the part of the tower that's concrete* and the part that's steel. Constructing this high makes the use of steel on the top needed. Burj Khalifa comprises of ± 600m concrete, and the remaining part 218 meter of steel. Steel is lighter, stiffer than concrete, and resists bending stresses, so it makes sense the top of Jeddah Kingdom Tower is constructed in a similar way. I agree the highest floors are maybe between 750 and 850 meters. The Tower is a stunning masterpiece of architecture!


that's possible, hence this's the elevators system diagram..
on the other hand, I agree with you on the rest :cheers:



Ajaypp said:


> Good one, Rody. The KT uses the 'sky lobby' concept that is the most efficient for supertalls. It also allows for the vertical zoning of tall buildings allowing vertically stacked mixed use.* Do we have a use mix diagram for the KT?*


I hope I would be able to provide the forum with that before one of the "Chicagoans" :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## reecebowker

we need some photos :/


----------



## Lion007

I read in newspaper, as they started to build it. Is this true?


----------



## Arch

Msradell said:


> +1 ! If it wasn't for Engineers nothing that architects designed would stand up.:lol:


If it wasn't for the Architect's vision, Engineers would have nothing to do! I'd rather be an Architect dreaming up fantastic buildings, than an Engineer crunching boring numbers.


----------



## Kanto

^^ Not really. An engineer with his/her knowledge of physics could design a building however an architect couldn't build a building without an engineer so I think engineers are more important than architects :cheers:


----------



## Spider-Man22

when will update?


----------



## KillerZavatar

Spider-Man22 said:


> when will update?


i think the tower site has preparation going on so its updating all the time, but we will not see what was done until we see photos of users. :cheers:


----------



## Arch

Kanto said:


> ^^ Not really. An engineer with his/her knowledge of physics could design a building however an architect couldn't build a building without an engineer so I think engineers are more important than architects :cheers:


Its not just about the knowledge to build it. You need the creativity and vision but more importantly the procurement and design responsibility lies in the hands of the architect. They are the ones that negotiate the contracts and prepare all the necessary documents for the project. Its the architect that runs the show, not the engineer. The engineer calculates all the necessary structural elements and may suggest reasons why a design would need to be altered and so on.
S4 is a load of crap like bob lazar and the rest of you ufo huggers, just because you want to believe it doesn't make it true! :lol:


----------



## Kanto

^^ LOL, I'm not a Bob Lazar supporter, in fact I think Bob Lazar is nothing more than a hoaxer who is telling a facinating sci-fi story. The S-4, Papoose lake location I have in my profile is just a joke :hilarious


----------



## trimetileno

Arch said:


> Its not just about the knowledge to build it. You need the creativity and vision but more importantly the procurement and design responsibility lies in the hands of the architect. They are the ones that negotiate the contracts and prepare all the necessary documents for the project. Its the architect that runs the show, not the engineer. The engineer calculates all the necessary structural elements and may suggest reasons why a design would need to be altered and so on.
> S4 is a load of crap like bob lazar and the rest of you ufo huggers, just because you want to believe it doesn't make it true! :lol:


Architects only make drawings of the tower. Enginners builds the tower.


----------



## Spider-Man22

Construction started Unknown (scheduled)
Estimated completion Unknown


----------



## Lion007

Kingdom Tower got a concurence. Which tower will be build before?


----------



## Eastern37

trimetileno said:


> Architects only make drawings of the tower. Enginners builds the tower.


Architects: Come up with the design, make the design functional, make the project happen...

Engineers: Work with the architect to make the sure the building will be strong and how it will be built.....

Builders: Build it....


----------



## Fayez

Adrian smith said : it WILL start in Jan. and now we are in Feb. So, it must be U/C by now ,isn't it ?


----------



## KillerZavatar

fayzoon said:


> Adrian smith said : it WILL start in Jan. and now we are in Feb. So, it must be U/C by now ,isn't it ?


well preparation started in january. so well it started in january and he wasnt wrong. :cheers:


----------



## Jay

fayzoon said:


> Adrian smith said : it WILL start in Jan. and now we are in Feb. So, it must be U/C by now ,isn't it ?


wouldn't there be news of it though? unless i missed something..


----------



## t3x

If preparations have started, shouldn't this be in the Under Construction Thread?


----------



## Kanto

^^ Nope, buildings in preparation are still located in the proposed section :cheers:


----------



## xJamaax

I somehow dont like the shape of it. It could have been something like WFC in Shanghai.


----------



## Fayez

we still don't know what's going on in the site of the project !!! ........ something should appear soon ..


----------



## archikind

So whats the latest news??
any pics??


----------



## Sani Ramic

we should send a SKYSCRAPERCITY Satellite into the cosmic for this one


----------



## AnthonievanVliet

fayzoon said:


> Adrian smith said : it WILL start in Jan. and now we are in Feb. So, it must be U/C by now ,isn't it ?


*Dear Fayzoon, I agree on this one. Building projects are always delayed and never completed in time. But... if in april,may still no huge construction work is going on there might be some worry.. by the way, before piling starts I believe the whole foundation has to be dugged out, only then the boreholes can be drilled and filled with rebar reinforced concrete. So my ""hunch"" is the great start of everything will be a massive excavation operation and the use of huge cofferdams because the soil is of such poor quality. This poses extra problems, extra delays, but no doubt the project will go on, the wonder will rise up towards the sky! Anthonie (Lelystad Netherlands)*


----------



## patrykus

This Rody guy :lol: He just vaguely mentioned in his post in saudi section the tower will be taller than we thought for some time now. Believe me, it wasn't easy to get it from him but he eventually gave me vague hint that the express elevator on the diagram he posted lately goes up to more than 550m. Taking that information and the fact that this elevator goes to the half of the towers total height we can easily calculate the tower may be even above 1100 meters mark :cheers:


----------



## azn_man12345

^If so, I hope for it to be 1111m. That number seems quite magical


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

patrykus said:


> Hi there. While I couldn't wait for the next news I started to lurking around and here's set of pics and infos I found.
> 
> Most importantly I found pics :cheers: And apparently preparations for the project last longer that we thought, since first pics are two months old allready. The construction/preparations are divided into stages and one of the forumers on aqarcity where I found pics explained it, but unfortunately he did it in Arabic and not everything is so crystal clear as we would want it to be. I really would appreciate if anybody with proper language skill would translate what he said properly. Here's his post from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's google translation:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm especially courious of that "hemical treatment of the soil" thing...
> Anyways from the information we got and pics which clearly shows pilling works I would say this should go straight to the U/C.
> 
> Oh, and the pics, enjoy :cheers:
> all images are curtesy of Azam, user of the aqarcity forum. They were taken on various days of november.
> 
> *7.11.12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Large format (2592x1944)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Large format (2592x1944)*
> 
> *21.11.12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Large format (2592x1944)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Large format (2592x1944)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Large format (2592x1944)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Large format (2592x1944)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Large format (2592x1944)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Large format (2592x1944)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Large format (2592x1944)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Large format (2592x1944)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Large format (2592x1944)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Large format (2592x1944)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Large format (2592x1944)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Large format (2592x1944)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Large format (2592x1944)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Large format (2592x1944)*


OK, some extra pics !!!   



Naif Saudi said:


> *January 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went today to the project site
> 
> 
> Congratulations to start work
> :dance:
> 
> I have seen a number of equipment and the number of employment...:nuts::nuts:
> 
> 
> :banana::banana::banana::banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment from a remote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gateway Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KillerZavatar

some more recent photos would be amazing :cheers:


----------



## archikind

simply awesome pics !!


----------



## Fayez

Am just waiting for any more ..


----------



## KillerZavatar

fayzoon said:


> Am just waiting for any more ..


fayzoon, you should totally get in your car and drive the 1400km just to take some photos for us all :cheers:

:lol:


----------



## Hut_17

When it will be finished?


----------



## pilspaus

euhm, why are they building a 1000+m tower in the middle of nowhere or am i seeing that wrong, amazing though they take it up to such hights, middle east for the extremes ^^


----------



## KillerZavatar

pilspaus said:


> euhm, why are they building a 1000+m tower in the middle of nowhere or am i seeing that wrong, amazing though they take it up to such hights, middle east for the extremes ^^


from urban population and metro population jeddah can be compared to Berlin. So Jeddah is quite a big city, it has more inhabitants than dubai. a building of this site is needed nowhere, yet can it bring publicity and also brings demand with it. The reason buildings like this are built in cities like jeddah and dubai is that the investors hope that such a building will also sell itself due to the surrounding area. This is not one building, yes has several smaller projects next to it which all will sell in higher prices because prestige projects like this get the prices up, this would not be possible in new york, where the prices are already high and it wouldnt really increase the demand. Also these cities do have a much lower cost in building. Think about it, Burj Khalifa costs half as much as 1WTC did. When you consider all these things, it finally makes a bit more sense, yet its still crazy and out of mind, but it starts sounding possible


----------



## GTR11

this tower is only bigger than burj khalifa because the top point is extended, from the pics I see their is no livable area beyong 800-810 meters.


----------



## Eastern37

^^ And you think that there is liveable space in BK's spire? The highest liveable floor in BK is around 620m........so this IS a lot taller in any term......


----------



## Joze SA

That building is sick :O Over one kilometer... terrific!!
just when I thought I had seen everything
Congratulations


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

More pics and other material...

Construction of piles and barrettes for the Kingdom Tower.

We have just won our first contract in Saudi Arabia. *It concerns a preliminary trial involving two piles and two barrettes, at depths of 45 and 75 m*, for the Kingdom Tower in Jeddah (this tower will be taller than the tallest building in the world: The Burj Khalifa Tower in Dubai). 

These piles and barrettes have been fitted with Osterberg cells that are already being used on the test barrettes for the Nakheel Tall Tower (Dubai) and the Gazprom Tower (Saint-Petersburg).



















link: http://www.bachy-soletanche.com/SBF/sitev4_uk.nsf/webNews/65973D84EBB002B3C12577EB004642D3





























*YOUTUBE VIDEO:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqP5DjCx2r0

Adrian Smith Talks About Kingdom Tower (the tallest in the world).


----------



## KillerZavatar

amazing, so piling will start soon? :cheers:


----------



## KingdomTower

^^These are old pictures except these two pics


Buyckske Ruben said:


> More pics and other material...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link: http://www.bachy-soletanche.com/SBF/sitev4_uk.nsf/webNews/65973D84EBB002B3C12577EB004642D3


 by the way, Thank you for new information:cheers:


----------



## patrykus

Guys this is old stuff. The article from soletanche is dated 08/05/2010 (they even mention nakheel tower as alive project  ) I'm just not sure about these two photos. But I think I've seen them in this thread some time ago. Buyckske Ruben please just new stuff here. And if I am mistaken please tell us where did you get that pictures from, and how old are they?


----------



## KillerZavatar

pictures date back to 2010

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65435531&postcount=894


----------



## Spider-Man22

Buyckske Ruben said:


> More pics and other material...
> 
> Construction of piles and barrettes for the Kingdom Tower.
> 
> We have just won our first contract in Saudi Arabia. *It concerns a preliminary trial involving two piles and two barrettes, at depths of 45 and 75 m*, for the Kingdom Tower in Jeddah (this tower will be taller than the tallest building in the world: The Burj Khalifa Tower in Dubai).
> 
> These piles and barrettes have been fitted with Osterberg cells that are already being used on the test barrettes for the Nakheel Tall Tower (Dubai) and the Gazprom Tower (Saint-Petersburg).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When these pictures were taken? Today?


----------



## Spider-Man22




----------



## KillerZavatar

Spider-Man22 said:


> When these pictures were taken? Today?


october 2010.


----------



## Spider-Man22

Since then build the old version, not the new one?


----------



## Fayez

So we want to see some real construction photos :lol:

OK Naif should appear now ..


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

patrykus said:


> Guys this is old stuff. The article from soletanche is dated 08/05/2010 (they even mention nakheel tower as alive project  ) I'm just not sure about these two photos. But I think I've seen them in this thread some time ago. Buyckske Ruben please just new stuff here. And if I am mistaken please tell us where did you get that pictures from, and how old are they?


Construction Photos (Oct 10 2010)

But just posting it because some people are begging if the tower is really underway.
I think we will see new updates soon.



*World's tallest tower to begin construction in Jan.*

Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill, the Chicago-based architecture firm behind the Kingdom Tower, has confirmed that construction will start on Jeddah's 1km-high structure in January 2012.

link: http://www.constructionweekonline.c...s-tallest-tower-to-begin-construction-in-jan/


----------



## Hut_17

If started in January, to July I think there must be progress


----------



## Fayez

^^ but we just want a photo of update :rant:


----------



## Jay

so has it actually started or not? How do we not know this?


----------



## Fayez

because we don't know anybody from Jeddah who's able to help us for any update ..


----------



## ZZ-II

fayzoon said:


> ^^ but we just want a photo of update :rant:


You ask for pics almost every day....

Drive out and do it yourself, if you can't just wait until you get pics hno:


----------



## Kanto

^^ LOL, I don't think there will be many pics before it starts making an impact on the skyline :dunno:


----------



## azn_man12345

^What skyline? It's literally surrounded by sand for quite a ways around.


----------



## Kanto

^^ LOL, that might be. I must admit that I never saw a photo of Jeddah :dunno:


----------



## azn_man12345

Why don't you find one before posting then?


----------



## Kanto

^^ The part about making impact on the skyline wasn't a refference to Jeddah but to the time when people start noticing a tower :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Kanto said:


> ^^ LOL, that might be. I must admit that I never saw a photo of Jeddah :dunno:


even if you had seen photos, the plot is quite on the northern edge of the city and quite far away from the other skyscraper projects in the center.


----------



## dinopanches

amazing!


----------



## Naif Saudi

Rody69 said:


> hey everybody!!
> I had a talk with the "my source" last night..and we came across the failed soil test and the whole story came out last year..
> what actually happened through 2011 was:
> -finishing the "EIA" for the project between September 2010 and March 2011.
> -The assessment established a baseline of current site conditions; data regarding ambient air/water/soil quality, background noise levels, meteorological phenomena, and terrestrial habitats and their associated fauna and flora were collected.
> 
> In addition, finishing the detailed water circulation study and marine survey of the impact that the canal will cause on Obhur Creek.
> and according to these studies and survey's the have modified the master plan.
> so basically that what they have achieved through 2011..


*Really great news :nuts:

Dear Thank you*


----------



## Fayez

So ,how much we've gotta wait ? when will we see it rising ?


----------



## KillerZavatar

fayzoon said:


> So ,how much we've gotta wait ? when will we see it rising ?


rising? when we are lucky then in about one year i think :cheers:


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

Thanks for the info Rody.

So there was cause for a change in plans because of the studies / surveys then. Being one of the parameters of the assesment was soil quality, the previous news of the failed soil test may have some merit.

Regardless, the assesments may be normal proceedure but the results warranted changes that although aren't abnormal, they did cause delays.

That's my take on it.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## Fayez

KillerZavatar said:


> rising? when we are lucky then in about one year i think :cheers:


Sorry wrong word I think , not rising .. digging or .. making the foundation or .. just working I need anything which proves !! :nuts:


----------



## KillerZavatar

fayzoon said:


> Sorry wrong word I think , not rising .. digging or .. making the foundation or .. just working I need anything which proves !! :nuts:


well i was hoping they ARE already digging, but we just don't have any photos :cheers:


----------



## Eastern37

^^ They're not digging yet....they are doing pilling and putting the chemicals into the ground atm, which has been said a few times now!


----------



## KillerZavatar

Eastern37 said:


> ^^ They're not digging yet....they are doing pilling and putting the chemicals into the ground atm, which has been said a few times now!


i always thought piling was a part from digging, but okay thanks for the information.


----------



## patrykus

^^ more like drilling than digging


----------



## KillerZavatar

patrykus said:


> ^^ more like drilling than digging


yes i think i do understand now. see i also learn stuff on here, that's good :cheers: . But piling means that work on this project indeed has started


----------



## joshwebb

this should be in birmingham


----------



## beaky

KillerZavatar said:


> yes i think i do understand now. see i also learn stuff on here, that's good :cheers: . But piling means that work on this project indeed has started


zavatar, you were correct before. the digging of foundations involves piling. there is no need to distinguish between digging and piling when referring to this.


----------



## erbse

*Too much :blahblah: in here. Someone, deliver evidence with real photos of the site!

What's going on there?*


----------



## Fayez

erbse said:


> *Too much :blahblah: in here. Someone, deliver evidence with real photos of the site!
> 
> What's going on there?*


+1


----------



## The Shard Baby

Or piling, then digging through the ground while using the piles as the supports, then pouring the basement slabs and jump starting the core.
I have got to design something taller than this and I'm only 13.


----------



## Hut_17

joshwebb said:


> this should be in birmingham


:cheers:


----------



## Fayez

joshwebb said:


> this should be in birmingham


:nono:


----------



## The Shard Baby

joshwebb said:


> this should be in birmingham


Well the whole world should be like Birmingham!:lol:
I have an idea for the photo updates...
Somebody local to the site would install a live streaming web camera looking right towards the site and we would never complain again!


----------



## Eastern37

^^ Power source from were? And where would you put it? And it just won't happen......


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> I'm almost sure this will happen...even if the Azerbaijan tower won't be build.


yes i think so too, people will talk about the building when the height is unclear and they can build up a hype for the building when they keep it secret :cheers:


----------



## Fayez

ZZ-II said:


> I'm almost sure this will happen...even if the Azerbaijan tower won't be build.


I think Azerbaijan tower won't ever be built .. how will this building be in a country which has a GPA of only 70 billions $ and a population of almost 10 millions !! this is no a good GPA at least !!! all of this maybe a big lie :rant:


----------



## HK999

fayzoon said:


> I think Azerbaijan tower won't ever be built .. how will this building be in a country which has a GPA of only 70 billions $ and a population of almost 10 millions !! this is no a good GPA at least !!! all of this maybe a big lie :rant:


If you go by this logic the U.S. could build 100 Kingdom Towers without without wasting a breath.


----------



## Eastern37

fayzoon said:


> I think Azerbaijan tower won't ever be built .. how will this building be in a country which has a GPA of only 70 billions $ and a population of almost 10 millions !! this is no a good GPA at least !!! all of this maybe a big lie :rant:


It is supposedly being privately built...........


----------



## Fayez

HK999 said:


> If you go by this logic the U.S. could build 100 Kingdom Towers without without wasting a breath.


In the U.S their are no money *out of need* . So, why did I mention the population ?? because there are a usage of this money by the people  am not saying that as an expert or something like that .. But, that's what I think :cheers:


----------



## hater

its being financed by private investors Azerbaijan government would never waste 100 billion dollars on a project


----------



## Jay

hater said:


> its being financed by private investors Azerbaijan government would never waste 100 billion dollars on a project


They haven't spent the money yet, so they haven't wasted anything


----------



## KingdomTower

any new information about construction ??


----------



## Spider-Man22

KingdomTower said:


> any new information about construction ??


While no news...


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*The foundations are in fully progress ! *



Now. The work is started on the site. Final design of deep foundation released and the execution of pilot concrete piles is in progress in order to be tested *by applying a load of 7500 ton on one pile!*

Deep foundations used there is 2 types:

*1.Concrete piles with diameter of 1500 mm & depth = 45 m
2.Concrete barrettes 2800 x 1200 mm & depth = 85 - 120 m*

Polymer shall be used as a drilling fluid to support the excavation while drilling these piles/barrettes.

HUTA Foundations works limited company - is the deep foundations contractor there as a subcontractor from the main contractor SBG (Saudi Binladin Group).



pics:
















































(more pics and info)
LINK: http://www.engineersinside.com/projects/651-the-kingdom-tower-now-started.html


----------



## patrykus

Geat find! So they are installing test piles and barrettes. Just wonder when they will finally start with actual foundation.


----------



## KillerZavatar

oh interesting, then it will finally start soon :cheers:


----------



## SirAdrian

Interesting Ruben, thanks!


----------



## Rody69

as far as I know, these tests were done around the new year's time, when Pr AL-Waleed announced the project's execution:dunno:
and that when I hinted that *HUTA *is working on the site.
any way great find Buyckske Ruben


----------



## patrykus

yeah some of the piles has been installed already in november. So there is possibility this pictures are old. Anyways I wanted to say that we shall now wait for one of these below, unless they are on side already for some time - remember one of Naif's pics with the shape misled with the core?











this naif shot shows some large object, but that also could be just tanks with the polymer:


----------



## Rody69

hmmm...any way, I'll try clear it up within two weeks :cheers:


----------



## patrykus

Just don't forget taking one of these with you


----------



## Rody69

^^ :lol:


----------



## KingdomTower

^^:banana::banana::banana:
Thanks for update:cheers:


----------



## KingdomTower

patrykus said:


> Just don't forget taking one of these with you


:rofl:


----------



## Naif Saudi

Buyckske Ruben said:


> *The foundations are in fully progress ! *
> 
> 
> 
> Now. The work is started on the site. Final design of deep foundation released and the execution of pilot concrete piles is in progress in order to be tested *by applying a load of 7500 ton on one pile!*
> 
> Deep foundations used there is 2 types:
> 
> *1.Concrete piles with diameter of 1500 mm & depth = 45 m
> 2.Concrete barrettes 2800 x 1200 mm & depth = 85 - 120 m*
> 
> Polymer shall be used as a drilling fluid to support the excavation while drilling these piles/barrettes.
> 
> HUTA Foundations works limited company - is the deep foundations contractor there as a subcontractor from the main contractor SBG (Saudi Binladin Group).
> 
> 
> 
> pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (more pics and info)
> LINK: http://www.engineersinside.com/projects/651-the-kingdom-tower-now-started.html


:nuts: Thank you for this pictures


----------



## Jay

At least stuff has arrived to the site but I don't know if I would say work has started yet


----------



## KillerZavatar

i agree, still looks like prep to me, but i have hope that now we are at the point that it changes in near future finally :cheers:


----------



## hater

patrykus said:


> Just don't forget taking one of these with you


Lmao


----------



## patrykus

Hi guys. So the pictures are two months old as I thought. They were taken during pile testing. Now the Smith&Gill waits for the tests results from O-Cell to confirm definitely the design parameters. And then construction of piles will start. Which means sooner than later :cheers:

ps in few day lateral load test will be performed expect some pics...


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

Great find Buy.

The pics are from Nov. and Dec 2011 going by the exif data. They are still great shots and are happily added to my collection. Pics that haven't been seen before are still 'new' no matter how old - IMO.

We had news they were testing both piles and barretts a while ago, but Rody's latest info suggested they had decided on an all pile foundation.

Beyond that, the Forum the pics originated from is good stuff. There is a bunch of info on various subjects with some of it downloadable.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## Spider-Man22

What are they doing?


----------



## The-Real-Link

Just a heads up for us photographic-oriented people out there  

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13580_3-9862692-39.html

Sigma lens is a 200-500 f2.8 with a 2x extender mode built in. Yours for only $34K now $26K since that article is a bit older. Yes I think that would help with the site photos, haha. In fact, you can order them on B&H right now, haha.


----------



## castletower

Some new photos posted here: http://www.kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/New-photos-from-the-Kingdom-Tower-construction-site.html (as well as some new information about the stage of the construction).

They are taken from http://www.engineersinside.com/proj...f-o-cell-test-pile-78-0-m-depth.html#post2684 . 

Sorry for not taking the time to include the photos here, but my eyes are closing, it is 2:51 here, and I was just able to make this post.


----------



## patrykus

^^ Let me do it for you 

As castletower said, all of this pics are curtesy of admin of the site *engineersinside.com* who is working on the project. Big thanks to him, and visit his site if you're interested in civil engineering projects, there is lots of interesting articles in here. I for one find very interesting (and never heard of before) the up side down hanging monorail in germany, and automatic robotic parkings also in germany. If you are interested in that kind of stuff there is a lot in this site.

Now, to the pictures:

They are from January and February, and presents installation of 78m long test pile. 































































































































more:


----------



## Eastern37

Great pictures!  I don't think that the fact that we are watching the making of the worlds next tallest building has sunk in fully yet! But those pictures help


----------



## ZZ-II

Awesome shots! Many thx for posting


----------



## dc88

i cant believe theyre building this. i bet it wont survive a thousand years just like the tower of babel. build something monumental but will withstand the test of time..


----------



## Spider-Man22

One colonns?


----------



## Spider-Man22

I hope they do not stop, as it was with the Burj Khalifa


----------



## KillerZavatar

oh wow finally pictures from the side and not miles away


----------



## Ultros

dc88 said:


> i cant believe theyre building this. i bet it wont survive a thousand years just like the tower of babel. build something monumental but will withstand the test of time..


At least this tower will actually exist... well hopefully anyway.


----------



## ZZ-II

Spider-Man22 said:


> I hope they do not stop, as it was with the Burj Khalifa


??. Burj khalifa was never on hold...


----------



## Fayez

:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## Fayez

*NOW * should it be in the U/C stage ??


----------



## Naif Saudi

patrykus said:


> ^^ Let me do it for you
> 
> As castletower said, all of this pics are curtesy of admin of the site *engineersinside.com* who is working on the project. Big thanks to him, and visit his site if you're interested in civil engineering projects, there is lots of interesting articles in here. I for one find very interesting (and never heard of before) the up side down hanging monorail in germany, and automatic robotic parkings also in germany. If you are interested in that kind of stuff there is a lot in this site.
> 
> Now, to the pictures:
> 
> They are from January and February, and presents installation of 78m long test pile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more:



WOW :banana::banana:

Very great :nuts:




fayzoon said:


> *NOW * should it be in the U/C stage ??


*Yes I agree with you*


----------



## patrykus

fayzoon said:


> *NOW * should it be in the U/C stage ??


no


----------



## The-Real-Link

As was said, they are doing the loading tests much like when the Burj was built. I remember the old photos from early on showing the steel beams and platforms piled high with a "pyramid" of concrete blocks. 

So if this (or these) test piles meet up to the load specifications and the data is acceptable, they should start the real piling soon after, right?

I'd imagine there's still probably a month or two until they start building the real foundation at any rate, then who knows how many months until they make the mat. It won't take quite as long since less underground work (sealing / protection etc.) only needs to be done and no actual excavation for basement levels has to happen.


----------



## patrykus

^^ correct, the guy from engineersinside told us they will perform pile load test on those piles in few days :cheers:


----------



## rsepsot

When is this tower scheduled to be completed?


----------



## SirAdrian

Last time i heard, 2017. Quite ambitious considering its scale.


----------



## religionflag

SirAdrian said:


> Last time i heard, 2017. Quite ambitious considering its scale.


I say 2020, here in Saudi Arabia nothing finishes in time!

We use mars calendar


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

As with The BK, they will probably test some of the working piles in place, after the piling program begins.

So Rody's source may have been premature in conveying the foundation has already been designed. If that is the case, as Real posted, it could be a few months before piling begins. The piling program for this project will take around 4 to 6 months, raft pouring (including prep) a month or 2 , and raft curing anywhere from 3 to 6 months.

Awesome that this project is moving forward.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## castletower

I talked to the engineer from EngineersInside and he told me that currently the O-Cell test was performed. In about a month they will proceed with the execution of working piles (as I wrote it on my site)


----------



## hater

thanks for the info^^^


----------



## patrykus

Fury said:


> So Rody's source may have been premature in conveying the foundation has already been designed.
> Ray.


My understanding is that foundation has been designed. They just testing the piles to confirm the design. Anyways thats what the engeenirsinside guy told us:

http://www.engineersinside.com/projects/651-the-kingdom-tower-now-started.html#post2672

I guess if these final tests would fail they would have to modify/change the design but if no they can go forward with the current design. :cheers:


----------



## Rody69

^^ +1


----------



## Rody69

A little contribution about the "O-cell test" 



O-cell Test said:


> The O-cell is a sacrificial jack like device installed within the
> foundation unit. The O-cell is specifically engineered to offer
> negligible internal friction even with eccentric movement. The
> depth of the O-cell within the pile is set according to the test
> program requirements. A typical level for the O-cell can be
> determined where there will be equal capacity above and below to
> maximise the load that can be mobilised in the pile during the
> test.
> The O-cell is attached to the reinforcing steel cage or other
> support structure to ensure its location and depth is located
> precisely.
> After the concrete reaches a minimum strength, the test may be
> started. Separation of the pile into two elements is induced by
> hydraulic pressure applied at the cell.
> As the load is applied to the O-cell, it begins working in two
> directions; upward against upper skin friction and downward
> against base resistance and lower frictional capacity (if
> applicable), the O-cell test requires no kentledge, reaction beam
> or anchor piles.
> The test is considered complete after reaching ultimate capacity
> above or below the O-cell or upon reaching the maximum
> capacity of the O-cell.
> Instrumentation is included in each test pile/barrette for direct
> measurement of O-cell expansion, pile compression and top-ofpile/
> barrette movements. The test pile/barrette often includes
> monitoring strain gauges embedded in the shaft.
> Applications
> Bi-Directional O-cell Static Load Testing has been performed on:
> • Drilled Shafts
> • Bored Piles
> • Caissons
> • Driven Piles
> • Slurry Walls
> • Barrettes
> • CFA or Auger Cast Piles
> • Fundex piles.
> The O-cell can be used in production and non-production
> foundations. Multiple O-cells can be used and placed on the same
> plane to increase the available test capacity to virtually any load
> or several of the loading arrangements can be located at different
> levels.
> Specially constructed O-cells can be attached to driven piles or
> cast within concrete precast piles. Bi-directional O-cell load
> testing can be performed on:
> • pre-stressed concrete piles
> • steel pipe piles
> • concrete shell piles
> Advantages
> The O-cell test does not require kentledge, reaction beams or
> anchor piles, which can be very costly to transport and install.
> High loads can be applied to magnitudes not possible with any
> other static test method. Loads in excess of 100 MN are not
> uncommon, with tests in excess of 220 MN possible.
> For offshore tests, piles constructed with restricted access or
> where concrete cut-off levels are very low, the O-cell method
> may be the only load test option possible.
> The O-cell test is a full scale static loading test, just two running
> simultaneously, which measure directly the upward upper skin
> friction and downward end bearing and lower frictional


----------



## trainrover

Reinsdorf Sucks said:


> http://enr.construction.com/buildin...rlds-tallest-tower-to-future-megatallest-.asp
> 
> There is no bedrock at the site along the Red Sea, which contains a form of limestone made from decomposed coral. The foundation design calls for 270 augured piles that reach 50 to 70 m below grade, topped by a mat.


Abracadabra ... better holler out another one for that shared link too


----------



## KillerZavatar

religionflag said:


> I say 2020, here in Saudi Arabia nothing finishes in time!
> 
> We use mars calendar


the base of the tower seems to go faster than other buildings with a similar scale, i think no gigantic holes are needed like ping an has. 2017 is really too close, but i could imagine mid to late 2018 :cheers:


----------



## patrykus

^^ You should all read this article again


----------



## Fayez

too long ^^ which line do you mean ??


----------



## fast_fokker

A quick question... Why on god's earth would someone want to quote a whole post with 22 pictures on it (that have been previously posted, hence the quote) just to add 3 words at the bottom...

Unbelievable... laziness or abject stupidity?


----------



## Eastern37

fast_fokker said:


> A quick question... Why on god's earth would someone want to quote a whole post with 22 pictures on it (that have been previously posted, hence the quote) just to add 3 words at the bottom...
> 
> Unbelievable... laziness or abject stupidity?


Some people on here just don't think too much....


----------



## trainrover

Or, just like your linked film reveals, not at all ...


----------



## khoojyh

Saudi Arabia construction workers are mainly Indian?


----------



## Fayez

^^ in the whole Arabian Gulf ..


----------



## khoojyh

fayzoon said:


> ^^ in the whole Arabian Gulf ..


Oh thanks for the information, Dubai is the only middle east city I visited.


----------



## jh1

^^ South Asians in general ( Pakistanis, Indians , Bangladeshis .. etc )


----------



## speedy1979

jh1 said:


> ^^ South Asians in general ( Pakistanis, Indians , Bangladeshis .. etc )


Why is that?


----------



## ZZ-II

speedy1979 said:


> Why is that?


Workers from these countries are cheap ^^


----------



## Ajaypp

ZZ-II said:


> Workers from these countries are cheap ^^


And capable too. These folks pretty much built Dubai. And we are not talking just about construction workers but about engineers and architects as well.


----------



## krkseg1ops

Most of the projects and machinery came from European countries and the US.


----------



## illusions77

Ajaypp said:


> And capable too. These folks pretty much built Dubai. And we are not talking just about construction workers but about engineers and architects as well.


it's how the world operates now, it's a global economy demand and supply.

Damnnn this tower is freaking awesome.... i can only imagine how will the tower that will surpass this look like....


----------



## the supervisor

not only in constructions projects, in private spector the percentage of non-citizen workers is more than 93% of all workers.


----------



## trainrover

ZZ-II said:


> Workers from these countries are cheap


in addition to crummy living quarters afforded them by the realm ...


----------



## Rui Caceiro

Great tower! This one will probably be the largest tower in the world for at least a few decades! Great job!


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Why hasn't this been moved to under construction ?


----------



## Fayez

Rui Caceiro said:


> Great tower! This one will probably be the largest tower in the world for at least a few decades! Great job!


you mean tallest


----------



## Eastern37

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> Why hasn't this been moved to under construction ?


It's still only in the prep stage, probably a few months before the foundation will be under construction :cheers:


----------



## /-/_E_C_T_O_R 8§8

Hello
Does anyone knows if this model is shown an old version of kingdom tower?
Is so similar to Burj Dubai and like it was designed by Adrian Smith.
Or would be the new design?:nuts:











OLD or NEW ¿?


----------



## Taller Better

*To the twits who think that moderators cannot clearly see what tags they have put in these threads, you will find to your shock that adding racist tags results in infractions. *


----------



## vaishnavibisht

*hi*

hi
every body this is vaishnavibisht
i m from india. rafting in rishikesh


----------



## CxIxMaN

/-/_E_C_T_O_R 8§8 said:


> Hello
> Does anyone knows if this model is shown an old version of kingdom tower?
> Is so similar to Burj Dubai and like it was designed by Adrian Smith.
> Or would be the new design?:nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLD or NEW ¿?


That is one of the early Burj Dubai designs?? It almost looks like it.^^


----------



## dunefreezer

^^I think it is an old design for Kingdom Tower, cuz if you notice carefully you will see it looks like a hybrid between Burj Khalifa and Kingdom Tower (Current design). May be Adrian Smith started out with a Burj Khalifa's design since its design is really compatible with megatall heights and then he slowly evolved it.


----------



## shard97

this wont happen


----------



## FromBaghdadWithLove

cant wait to see this.


----------



## KillerZavatar

shard97 said:


> this wont happen


the chances for this to happen are pretty high at the moment :cheers:


----------



## the supervisor

hii,
I used google translator for this new fresh news I am not sure if it accurate or not :


Raise capital, "Economic Jeddah" to 8.8 billion Saudi riyals



Alwaleed: 63 months from the day you get Kingdom at the highest tower in the world













​










Prince Alwaleed bin Talal bin Abdul Aziz Al Saud, Chairman of Kingdom Holding Company, on Sunday, for pumping Bin Laden Group, Saudi Arabia Ltd. Rls 1.5 billion for a stake estimated at 16.63% stake in Jeddah, the economic owner of Jeddah giant which includes the world's tallest tower .

He explained that this comes within the first phase to create the world's tallest tower in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia, up more than a thousand meters and a total cost estimated to 4.6 billion riyals.

The Company has been awarded Jeddah Economic (Jeddah Economic Company (JEC in the February 19, 2012 m on the final authorization for the establishment of the tower. And partners include companies Jeddah Economic (JEC) both of Kingdom Holding Company increased by 33.35% and Al Abrar Global Holdings by 33.35%, which represented Smoal Bakhsh, Abdul Rahman Hassan Sharbatly by 16.67% and the Bin Laden Group, Saudi Arabia Ltd. by 16.63%.

The project is located north of Jeddah, and occupies an area of ​​5.3 million square meters, overlooking the Red Sea and Gulf of sailing. Prince Alwaleed commented saying: "63 months from the day you get Kingdom at the highest tower in the world, God willing."

Also commented Engineer Talal Bin Ibrahim Al-Maiman Chief Development Officer and local investments and board member of the Kingdom Holding Company, a member of the Board of Directors of Jeddah Economic created in 2009 for the development of Kingdom City in Jeddah: "It is the vision of His Royal Highness Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, to create the tallest tower in the world in the city of Jeddah. " He added: "The taking of partners a company Jeddah economic decision to build this giant project is just another proof of their love and their faith in investing in this beloved country."



The area of ​​the tower flat half a million square meters, consisting of Four Seasons Hotel Four Seasons Four Seasons hotel and apartments, residential apartments and offices of category A, in addition to special housing units and the highest observation tower in the world. It also includes several other facilities.

Signed a contract to build the tower with the Bin Laden Group, Saudi Arabia Ltd. to 4.6 billion Saudi riyals (1.2 billion dollars). The total cost of the project the city of the Kingdom of 75 billion Saudi riyals (20 billion dollars).

Commented Abdul Rahman Hassan Sharbatly and Mr. Bakhsh Smoal Bcolhma: "It is the completion of the Kingdom Tower will be a global tourist attractions and one of the best places attractive to live and work in the region, in addition to the development of thousands of jobs and boost the local economy."

 Engineer Talal Al Maiman: "The Kingdom Tower is the most important milestone will be a new urban civilization, and will be the main focus of this project is transformational in the city of Jeddah." The Maiman: "Our vision for the Kingdom Tower as a landmark a new addition to the status of the city of Jeddah's historic is the main crossing to Mecca," noting, saying: "The base southeast of the Kingdom Tower three will be on a straight line with the Kaaba in Mecca."

And supervised the design of the Kingdom Tower architect specialized engineering team, led by Adrienne Gordon Smith and the bulk of Smith Gordon Gill Adrian, based in Chicago, USA.

The design team includes Tomaseta Thorton Thorton Tomasetti Engineer is responsible for the design of three towers within three tallest towers in the world.

Was chosen as Smith Gordon Gill Adrian by the company after the Jeddah Economic competition included all of Pickard Chilton Pickard Chilton and Kohn Pedersen Fox Kohn Pederson Fox and Billy Clark Billy Fosters Pelli Clarke Pelli & Foster and their partners.


----------



## Naif Saudi

*Google Translation

Alwaleed: "Kingdom Tower" in Jeddah, will end after 63 months









Prince Alwaleed bin Talal Chairman of Kingdom Holding Company that the Bin Laden Group, Saudi Arabia Limited has injected 1.5 billion riyals exchange for a stake in Jeddah, the economic owner of Jeddah giant, which includes the highest tower in the world, raising the capital of Jeddah Economic from 7.3 billion riyals to 8.8 billion Real.

The share of Bin Laden in the first phase to create the world's tallest tower in Jeddah, up more than 1000 meters and a total cost estimated to 4.6 billion riyals.

Prince Alwaleed commented saying: "63 months from the day you get Kingdom at the highest tower in the world, God willing."

The area of ​​flat tower 500,000 square meters, consisting of Four Seasons Hotel and Apartments Four Seasons hotel and residential apartments and offices of the class A, in addition to special housing units and the highest observation tower in the world also includes several other facilities. The contract has been signed to build the tower with the Bin Laden Group, Saudi Arabia Ltd. to 4.6 billion Saudi riyals (1.2 billion dollars) as total cost of the project the city of the Kingdom about 75 billion riyals.*

:nuts:


----------



## Xorcist

btw...is there ANY need to build a huge, expensive, unecological, uneconomical (and, that´s really just my opinion - ugly) building like that in a vast dry desert or is it just a "mine is bigger than yours" thing...?


----------



## KingdomTower

Xorcist said:


> btw...is there ANY need to build a huge, expensive, unecological, uneconomical (and, that´s really just my opinion - ugly) building like that in a vast dry desert or is it just a "mine is bigger than yours" thing...?


you know 
I like "*mine is bigger than yours*" thing :lol::cheers:


----------



## Xorcist

^^ :nocrook:

ok...so the building makes no sense...just something for postcards...and er...:tiasd:

btw: of COURSE *MINE* is bigger than yours *rofl*


----------



## patrykus

Naif Saudi said:


> *Google Translation
> 
> Alwaleed: "Kingdom Tower" in Jeddah, will end after 63 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Alwaleed bin Talal Chairman of Kingdom Holding Company that the Bin Laden Group, Saudi Arabia Limited has injected 1.5 billion riyals exchange for a stake in Jeddah, the economic owner of Jeddah giant, which includes the highest tower in the world, raising the capital of Jeddah Economic from 7.3 billion riyals to 8.8 billion Real.
> 
> The share of Bin Laden in the first phase to create the world's tallest tower in Jeddah, up more than 1000 meters and a total cost estimated to 4.6 billion riyals.
> 
> Prince Alwaleed commented saying: "63 months from the day you get Kingdom at the highest tower in the world, God willing."
> 
> The area of ​​flat tower 500,000 square meters, consisting of Four Seasons Hotel and Apartments Four Seasons hotel and residential apartments and offices of the class A, in addition to special housing units and the highest observation tower in the world also includes several other facilities. The contract has been signed to build the tower with the Bin Laden Group, Saudi Arabia Ltd. to 4.6 billion Saudi riyals (1.2 billion dollars) as total cost of the project the city of the Kingdom about 75 billion riyals.*
> 
> :nuts:


So it seems that the output of financial meeting which took place lately was just increasing financing for the tower and as I see it project goes uninterrupted forward.


----------



## tim1807

Xorcist said:


> ^^ :nocrook:
> 
> ok...so the building makes no sense...just something for postcards...and er...:tiasd:
> 
> btw: of COURSE *MINE* is bigger than yours *rofl*


:weirdo:


----------



## Justinos

Bin Laden Group? Ehhh?


----------



## KingdomTower

^^*63 months = 5 years* :banana:
actually five years is very short period for ultra high rise building! 

BK tooks 6 years :cheers:


----------



## tikiturf

Justinos said:


> Bin Laden Group? Ehhh?


:nuts:


----------



## patrykus

^^ The very same responsible for mecca's monster...


----------



## Fayez

Photos are *indeed needed *by now !!


----------



## Xorcist

^^ why? just sand...sand...and of course sand...maybe some construction workers, but right now it must be one of the most boring places in the world...if they really build that monster, wait about 6 months...so you will see something...concrete, steel...a core....but right now? sorry....yawn....hno:


----------



## Fayez

^^ at least the prince himself said : 63 months from now !! .So, now it doesn't matter .. I just wanted to know if there are a big staff working by the pics ..


----------



## Mesch

Xorcist said:


> btw...is there ANY need to build a huge, expensive, unecological, uneconomical (and, that´s really just my opinion - ugly) building like that in a vast dry desert or is it just a "mine is bigger than yours" thing...?


Um, this is a skyscraper appreciation forum. Most of us don't care about any of that.


----------



## Kycon

*World's tallest tower to be completed by 2017*

*World's tallest tower to be completed by 2017*
by CW Staff on Apr 16, 2012 

Kingdom Holding says Jeddah's Kingdom Tower will be built in 63 months. 

Jeddah's Kingdom Tower, set to become the world’s tallest building, will be completed midway through 2017, according to the chairman of one of the major shareholders in the project.

In a statement today, Kingdom Holding's HRH Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal said that the 1,000m+ high skyscraper in the Red Sea port city would be finished “in 63 months”. The final height of the skyscraper has yet to be announced.

*If achieved, that will mean the Kingdom Tower will be completed faster than the Burj Khalifa*, according to unofficial calculations made by the team at Construction Week. Officially, construction of the Burj started in January of 2004 and finished, officially, with a grand opening ceremony in January 2010.

*That’s six years or, with a couple of extra days for leap years, 2,192 days of official construction activity; or 2.64 days per metre of completed building. If the Kingdom Tower is completed within the stated timeframe, that would equate to around 1.9 days per metre of completed building.*

If construction advances at the same rate it did for the Burj Khalifa, it will take 2,642 days, or 7.24 years for Kingdom Tower to reach 1001 metres and be complete.

Kingdom Holding also announced that construction giants and holding company the Saudi Bin Laden Group has bought a 16.63% stake in the project for $400m (SAR1.5bn).

Prince Alwaleed’s Kingdom Holding has a 33.35% stake in Jeddah Economic Company, the firm set up to build the Kingdom Tower project.

The other shareholders are Abraar International Holding Company, also with 33.35%, and Jeddah businessman Abdulrahman Hassan Sharbatly with 16.67%.

Kingdom Holding said today that the final license from Jeddah municipality to build the Kingdom Tower was formally received on February 19.

The mixed use development will have a total construction area of more than 500,000m2 and will house a Four Seasons hotel, serviced apartments, office space, luxury condominiums and the world’s highest observation deck.

Kingdom Tower will form part of the wider Kingdom City project, a 20ha, $20bn (SAR75bn) development which will include a number of other residential and commercial buildings.

On completion, Kingdom Tower will trump Dubai's 828m Burj Khalifa to become the tallest free-standing structure in the world.

It may not hold the record for long however, with an Azerbaijani firm recently announcing plans to build a 1,050m structure in the Caspian Sea nation's capital Baku.


----------



## Imre

http://en-maktoob.news.yahoo.com/photos/jeddah-s-kingdom-tower-1334565715-slideshow/


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

4npower said:


> No!! Why would they?
> The tower is only going to be 1007 meters (1 kilometer-ish) or so tall so thats only 3300 ft. A mile is 5,280ft, approx. 600 meters taller then this tower will be.
> 
> Maybe one day we will see the "mile high" tower built but not this time.


I didn't know they decided on an official height


----------



## 4npower

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> I didn't know they decided on an official height


 
They haven't!!!

Nobody will know the "official" height for about 4-5 years and that includes "they". I simply used the thread title (and even threw in "ish")which is about as official as we can get for now. I can guarantee you that it will not be 1 mile as you stated in your earlier, embarrissing post hno: 

Thanks for the come-back though :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Link

I'm more than happy with whatever they choose since it is likely an observation platform is on one of the highest floors . There's quite a bit of leeway between 1,007 meters (shown in AS+GG drawings) and 1,608 meters (roughly a mile). 1,200+ meters would be pretty cool though, haha.


----------



## comet the cat

The-Real-Link said:


> I'm more than happy with whatever they choose since it is likely an observation platform is on one of the highest floors . There's quite a bit of leeway between 1,007 meters (shown in AS+GG drawings) and 1,608 meters (roughly a mile). 1,200+ meters would be pretty cool though, haha.


ANything taller than 1100 meters would be awesome!


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

4npower said:


> They haven't!!!
> 
> Nobody will know the "official" height for about 4-5 years and that includes "they". I simply used the thread title (and even threw in "ish")which is about as official as we can get for now. I can guarantee you that it will not be 1 mile as you stated in your earlier, embarrissing post hno:
> 
> Thanks for the come-back though :lol:


:lol: I was joking/exaggerating when I said that, but it appears you thought i was serious, so go ahead and have a laugh! :lol:


----------



## Fayez

photos are truly needed by now !!!!!


----------



## Senju

fayzoon said:


> photos are truly needed by now !!!!!


How many people on this thread do you think live in Saudi A. and close by to the construction site? My guess is most pix will be from new feeds.......
In that case, could you look around the internet and update us?


----------



## KillerZavatar

Senju said:


> How many people on this thread do you think live in Saudi A. and close by to the construction site? My guess is most pix will be from new feeds.......
> In that case, could you look around the internet and update us?


there is one user here that lives in the city, but he said himself that the construction side is mostly closed, no way to get much nearer. :/


----------



## patrykus

There are more users from jeddah than Naif. But it's too far for them to drive once a month to the side. And the side is huge they can't have guards all around it. It was always huge problem with updates from soudi arabia, and especially from jeddah. Strange considering saudi is one amongst the richest in the Arabian peninsula. Others (dubai, abu dhabi, kuwait) makes hell lot better job in supporting their projects at ssc that I sometimes wish it should have been build in different country, so we could at least follow the construction by pictures. Even arabs not living in the area could help. I have found many times pictures on arabian sites. But it's really hard for me as I don't know a single word in the language. I suppose I could have missed some forum, source, site. Comon arabs! don't be lazy ass bastards


----------



## KillerZavatar

on the other hand i think we will eventually get regular updates once the core is rising


----------



## AltinD

patrykus said:


> There are more users from jeddah than Naif. But it's too far for them to drive once a month to the side. And the side is huge they can't have guards all around it. It was always huge problem with updates from soudi arabia, and especially from jeddah. Strange considering saudi is one amongst the richest in the Arabian peninsula. Others (dubai, abu dhabi, kuwait) makes hell lot better job in supporting their projects at ssc that I sometimes wish it should have been build in different country, so we could at least follow the construction by pictures. Even arabs not living in the area could help. I have found many times pictures on arabian sites. But it's really hard for me as I don't know a single word in the language. I suppose I could have missed some forum, source, site. Comon arabs! don't be lazy ass bastards


We in Dubai were not able to get any update on Burj Dubai (as it was called back then) until the foundations were completed and the tower started rising, and the site was mid-town as to speak.


----------



## patrykus

That might be due to the fact that digital cameras weren't yet that popular in 2004. Remember Nakheel Tower and the great job Imre did for it? He started updating it actually before they even started the construction :lol: I think the uae projects might also be more updated because there is more westerners leaving there. I think there is much more updates from people that immigrate there than from native habitants. They don't care, or are to lazy... I don't know...



KillerZavatar said:


> on the other hand i think we will eventually get regular updates once the core is rising


I'm pretty sure of that. Flickr will be full of pictures coming from the people usually not interested in skyscrapers and possibly not even been aware of ssc existence  But imo foundation construction should be also documented as it is one of the more interesting construction phases. What's more, it can't be compared to burj khalifa as the slab should be well visible above ground so it can be easily photographed.

But anyways what's the point in this discussion. It seems we will miss the foundation construction anyway because of poor excuses hno:


----------



## KillerZavatar

patrykus said:


> I think there is much more updates from people that immigrate there than from native habitants. They don't care, or are to lazy... I don't know...


or maybe they just don't speak english well and don't want to post in an english language forum.


patrykus said:


> I'm pretty sure of that. Flickr will be full of pictures coming from the people usually not interested in skyscrapers and possibly not even been aware of ssc existence  But imo foundation construction should be also documented as it is one of the more interesting construction phases. What's more, it can't be compared to burj khalifa as the slab should be well visible above ground so it can be easily photographed.
> 
> But anyways what's the point in this discussion. It seems we will miss the foundation construction anyway because of poor excuses hno:


i do not care too much about seeing the early stages, if tomorrow a user posts a picture of the core rising i don't care that we missed the early phases xD. aslong the project is going on and not on hold i don't need to see an update that often, although i would of course like to. :cheers:


----------



## patrykus

KillerZavatar said:


> or maybe they just don't speak english well and don't want to post in an english language forum.


Then someone should search these forums and repost here. Chinese threads are well updated even though almost all of the stuff is reposted from chinese sites.



KillerZavatar said:


> i do not care too much about seeing the early stages, if tomorrow a user posts a picture of the core rising i don't care that we missed the early phases xD. aslong the project is going on and not on hold i don't need to see an update that often, although i would of course like to. :cheers:


Well, I care. I'm sure many other's do as well.

And to make things clear. One update per month is not often. It's acceptable.

Anyways lets be serious. Imagine living in jeddah being big fan of skyscrapers as you are. Wouldn't you go to the site once a month even if it was 50km away from you if nobody else would? There is really no excuse for that.


----------



## erbse

The documentation status on this is ridiculous indeed...

Seriously, we aren't talking about some 50m-munder, but the new tallest in the world! hno:


----------



## AltinD

patrykus said:


> That might be due to the fact that digital cameras weren't yet that popular in 2004. Remember Nakheel Tower and the great job Imre did for it? He started updating it actually before they even started the construction :lol:


NOPE!

Other projects were very well updated back then. The problem was that the site was huge (when I say huge I really mean huge, like many hundreds of meters on each direction) and all boarded up and access was denied. The towers on SZR are residential and hotels with not many publicly accessed spots. 

It took the opening of the Chelsea Tower and access to the tower's roof being left open for a while, that allowed us in May - June 2005 to have a spot with a clear view of the site and to get some updates (until the suckers locked the roof door after catching me and another guy comming down from the roof :lol.

The case of Nakheel Tower was totally different. The boarded up site was much smaller, there was no digging and the board was just a net actually, and the nearby JLT towers provided an elevated platform over the site. Actually you could see the progress just by driving by on SZR.


----------



## patrykus

So you see yourself, when the site provides the access projects are well updated in uae. Not the case in jeddah though. There will be NO HOLE on the kingdom tower site, hence everything can be spotted even from far street level location. If there are guards on the gate you can take pics above the fence from any other location.


----------



## AltinD

^^ You can't take pictures over the fence, the fences are more then 2 meters tall and the boarded site of this tower is also huge, much bigger then the space to be occupied by the tower itself (as it was the case with Burj Dubai as well). Plus it is on a deserted area I recall, not easy and convinient to aproach.


----------



## patrykus

AltinD said:


> ^^ You can't take pictures over the fence, the fences are more then 2 meters tall and the boarded site of this tower is also huge, much bigger then the space to be occupied by the tower itself (as it was the case with Burj Dubai as well). Plus it is on a deserted area I recall, not easy and convinient to aproach.


Thank you very much. Now I know we live in the world of miracles. To bad they don't happen more often :lol:


----------



## AltinD

Too bad indeed et:


----------



## KingdomTower

^^Wow....fantastic :nuts:


----------



## erbse

Why even bother surrounding such a huge tower with those... dwarfs? Seriously. :yawn:

It's repeating the same failures Dubai did it seems.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

If just one of those buildings were in my city, they'd tower over everything and become a focal point! XD


----------



## The-Real-Link

Well, there has to be some attempt at human scale and a flow to the skyline. Even the Burj has surroundings of course. Now, whether it is better to have "quick" man-made jobs or "slow" progression over time can of course be debated. While I can't fault these great cities for doing the former, I feel many of us would wish the latter. Though, that would probably take a few hundred years 

It is pretty neat though that Kingdom City does have quite a large cluster of supertalls and so forth in a bit more of a grid form. It looks good and feels dense, at least to me. But again, Dubai and other cities have developed different ways due to their unique circumstances. The cluster of towers next (behind) the KT look nice. It's no NYC, but again, it seems to be a case of doing the best with what you have, which in this case, isn't much of anything at all to start from.


----------



## AnthonievanVliet

*Both great videos!*

*Fantastic CGI graphics! Nice video, and indeed it shows the older version of Jeddah Kingdom Tower, the 1 mile high design. I guess however the waterfront will be like shown here, it adds fantastic near such a Tower. And in the desert culture water symbolizes prosperity. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t90zu387Rzs

Here is a newer video, with great music, I do not know if anyone of you already posted this video here.

Don't worry about photos on the site or not... Kingdom Tower now stands where Burj Khalifa was in 2004, the financing is solid, the design ready, soil testing completed and last but not least ASGG confirms the building could start any moment now (-update of may 7th). So all is ready, all is set to begin. And keep in mind: This is in architecture what Apollo was in manned space-flight. An enormous endeavour requires enormous preparation, so it takes patience. The project will be incredible, and another one might arrive on the horizon too, the Baku Tower (slated to be completed in 2025). So lots of good things are happening in the Eastern part of the world! Warmest greetings to everyone from Holland!

*


----------



## Jay

so wait is it not actually u/c?


----------



## Fayez

^^ maybe the foundation work should be in the Prep stage !!!


----------



## The Shard Baby

When they're piling they should better be careful about not disturbing the surronding buildings foundations.


----------



## windowsoftheworld

I like the old rendering better.


----------



## patrykus

The Shard Baby said:


> When they're piling they should better be careful about not disturbing the surronding buildings foundations.


:lol: Good sarcasm is always good


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Old pics...

Wednesday, April 18, 2012 

http://kingdomtowers.blogspot.com/2012/04/kingdom-tower-construction-site.html

 but still nice :cheers:


----------



## patrykus

Yeah. We have them here posted alright. But thanks anyway :cheers:


----------



## Mesch

The Shard Baby said:


> When they're piling they should better be careful about not disturbing the surronding buildings foundations.


:lol:


----------



## Spider-Man22

why under construction?


----------



## patrykus

This is actually on little "hold" according to kingdomtowerskyscraper.com. As we know they were lately testing for the foundation configuration. Now that those tests are most likely over contractor waits for the final design from Adrian Smith.

I'm surprised nobody posted it yet. It is month old so there is hope they will start soon.


19.04.2012
*More news about Kingdom Tower construction *
According to our sources, currently work is halted on the Kingdom Tower until the final design from Adrian Smith arrives.

In the meantime though, some other news appeared about the Kingdom Tower in the press.

According to Arabian Business Kingdom Holding held a meeting with the banks to discuss financing of the project.

Another announcement was made by Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal to inform that the Kingdom Tower will be completed in 63 months from now. Here we also find out that the constructor of the Kingdom Tower - the Bin Ladin Group acquired a 16.63% stake in the project. Source: arabiangazette.com

Construction is bound to start soon, now that all permits are obtained, so we hope we will be able to supply some pictures with our next update.

Source: kingdomtowerskyscraper.com


----------



## ZZ-II

I wonder what parts of the current design will be changed.


----------



## patrykus

It doesn't say it will be changed. At least how I understand it. Just that it will be final. For example foundation design requires tests results so now that they have it they can finish foundation design. Also they maybe worked lately on details of the tower. I don't know if you guys noticed but a latest visualizations even though in high resolution tower still lacks many little details imo. Cladding for example looks like just random flat grid imposed on the structure. And so on. I don't think there will be major changes in structure shape.


----------



## Munwon

ZZ-II said:


> I wonder what parts of the current design will be changed.


Taller height I hope


----------



## patrykus

Munwon said:


> Taller height I hope


^^ Oh eventually this may be the only change for the structure :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

Munwon said:


> Taller height I hope


height is enough for me. i bet for a smaller spire and more floors. a tower with more than 200 floors would be really fantastic


----------



## GoluBoy

Yaghuth said:


> how is that any different from what US companies do Bangladesh or Vietnam or whereever , at least the workers in saudi are not underage, or as long as they are not Americans it's ok ?!
> beside , don't you people use your own prisoners as cheap labour against your own unions ?! ,, how low is that ,,
> 
> glass hows people , glass hows


I guess the difference is U.S Company's seeking opportunity to minimize fiscal outgoings in Vietnam.Persons who are employed by Arabic nations are those whom are displaced nearby.Pakistan.India.These people want to work for for money they can only dream of


----------



## fast_fokker

So I guess not much news or progress... Huh?


----------



## ZZ-II

fast_fokker said:


> So I guess not much news or progress... Huh?


You got it ^^

But i think until the end of the year we'll hear something again


----------



## patrykus

Since you guys demands teasers so here you go. This has been posted today on arabic board. Not sure if this information has any value at all but anyways here's what it says:

google translation:


> Project on the way to hear the news Atzhbwa away and soon you see cranes Not just a sense of L


oryginal:


> المشروع في الطريق لاتذهبوا بعيدا ستسمعون الاخبار وتشاهدون الرافعات قريبا
> 
> 
> 
> مجرد احساس ليس إل


Can anybody confirm if it has been translated "correctly" ?


----------



## costaveha

Until the project start groundbreaking, the design and robust information will become clear!


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

AnthonievanVliet said:


> *I agree with all of you who think the design of the Azarbaijan Tower is not the final design. Since... 6 years in the world of real estate is an eternity and a lot can happen. Jeddah Kingdom Tower changed a lot too over time. These mega-projects are iterating processes, -as often in engineering/design- but one thing is for sure: the final assault on the 1 km barrier has started right now and that is a spectacular fact. I look forward to see the Jeddah kingdom Tower rendered into the smallest details, so a photo-realistic version is available soon. Sure hard working is being done right now, Jeddah Kingdom Tower will be ready to make history in 2017! *


Only 6 year for complete finish ! Thats quite fast if you ask me :nuts: :cheers: for such a suptertall building !


----------



## lady gaga

Jay said:


> that's because of slave labor, in the US they have to pay their workers well.


Look who's talking bout slavery lol! !!!


----------



## Kanto

Jay is right. I'd rather have a 419 meter building built by sufficiently payed workers than a 1007 meter building built by workers who are treated like shit hno:


----------



## lady gaga

Treated like shit ! Oh people here are so blined.if you really want to know if workers here are treated shit then you should come to see fo


----------



## datoriprogram

There's not much pride involved with the construction if it's built by under payed workers, tbh...

If it comes to that, I hope the world will dedicate the building to the workers at least, not anything else.


----------



## Ibn_Ziyad

OH GOD ..

THIS IS SO CRAZY !!!


----------



## Vitruvio

This Project is really amazing.
We have opened a file for this project , but as there are a lot of buildings U/C in your area, would be interesting to share them with us...It's easy to open a file and Update photos or so...

Ciao e grazie...from Italy!

www.urbanfile.org


----------



## Jay

> Look who's talking bout slavery lol! !!!


Yes, I am, very observant, Saudi Arabia does use slaves to build its buildings. 




Kanto said:


> Jay is right. I'd rather have a 419 meter building built by sufficiently payed workers than a 1007 meter building built by workers who are treated like shit hno:


Funny how you don't count the spire of 1WTC but count the ENORMOUS spire of this tower in the height figure.


----------



## PinkFloyd

datoriprogram said:


> There's not much pride involved with the construction if it's built by under payed workers, tbh...
> 
> If it comes to that, I hope the world will dedicate the building to the workers at least, not anything else.


+1


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Jay said:


> Yes, I am, very observant, Saudi Arabia does use slaves to build its buildings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you don't count the spire of 1WTC but count the ENORMOUS spire of this tower in the height figure.


The spire on 1 WTC is thin, and adds 0 visual height, Kingdom towers spire is massive, and makes it look like a 1007m building, not to mention that the Kingdom tower spire is constructed like the rest of the building, it is really just an empty part of the building, compared to 1 WTC where it is a thin piece of steel sitting on the roof.


----------



## Jay

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> The spire on 1 WTC is thin, and adds 0 visual height, Kingdom towers spire is massive, and makes it look like a 1007m building


Well alot depends on how the WTC spire plays out, but propotionally, at least with the old one there was not a lot of difference compared to the building size. 

The last 250 meters of this tower are just empty spire... not saying it's not impressive, even 750 meters is beyond amazing, but still. A spire is a spire. But granted, the buildings shape does taper into a spire much better than the WTC does.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Jay said:


> Well alot depends on how the WTC spire plays out, but propotionally, at least with the old one there was not a lot of difference compared to the building size.
> 
> The last 250 meters of this tower are just empty spire... not saying it's not impressive, even 750 meters is beyond amazing, but still. A spire is a spire. But granted, the buildings shape does taper into a spire much better than the WTC does.


It looks like part of the building. I created a measurement system to deal with this. The spire must cover 50% of the area under it, and the spire must have a width of more then 30 feet/9m. The system is still WIP, but so far it has produced perfect results, click the link in my sig to see.


----------



## Mesch

Jay said:


> Funny how you don't count the spire of 1WTC but count the ENORMOUS spire of this tower in the height figure.


What enormous spire? Please review the posts below.

Btw, you realize Kanto was coming to your help right? :laugh:



Rody69 said:


> which "GIGANTIC SPIRE" are talking about?!!
> do you call this little cute spire gigantic? :lol: (look at the spire which appears clearly in this render)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless it's going to shoot up when the construction reaches this part, to reach *1?51m* :|
> 
> :cheers::cheers:





krkseg1ops said:


> http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/2497/96958a9c9381959fe2e1e2e.jpg
> 
> You can also see the short spire clearly in this photo, marked with distinctive colours of the spire and (probably) the facade. Also, am i seeing light coming out of the windows just below the base of the spire? Will it mean walkable area or rooms?


----------



## Jay

Mesch said:


> What enormous spire? Please review the posts below.
> 
> Btw, you realize Kanto was coming to your help right? :laugh:



The one in the picture I just posted. 

I know he was trying to help, I wasn't crticizing him really, just poiting out how it was funny since he is such a roof height crusader as his signature says.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Jay said:


> The one in the picture I just posted.
> 
> I know he was trying to help, I wasn't crticizing him really, just poiting out how it was funny since he is such a roof height crusader as his signature says.


You are missing the *point*


----------



## Jay

we need some pics...


----------



## MUHA

Jay said:


> we need some pics...


I wish I were in Jeddah to help


----------



## Redzio

And there's even a SSC in Jeddah?


----------



## KillerZavatar

what a company entitles U/C might for our forum standards still be preparation works, but i think we can clarify what status it shall have the next time we get recent photos =)


----------



## Redzio

^ ^The good side is rarely visible progress of work on any new pictures.


----------



## Fayez

what I just understood from this article is that "Kingdom holding company says that the works in this project still going ahead" >> but am sure they are still working on the foundation right now !!


----------



## GulfArabia

just drop the spear thing, its not going to change.


----------



## krkseg1ops

It's not just Jeddah, whole Saudi Arabia is like this. Unfortunately, it's not up to us to decide whether you are allowed to kiss on the streets or drink alcohol. So let's not discuss it here but rather admire this epic enterprise and only that :cheer:


----------



## China Hand

Looks to be about 190 floors give or take, assuming the former helipad is at floor 157.


----------



## Fayez

am sure no company can construct 2 mega projects like Abraj Al-Bait and this one at the same time >> and am sure when Abraj Al-Bait is finished ( in the near future ) this will just be the real start of this one !!


----------



## Julito-dubai

fayzoon said:


> am sure no company can construct 2 mega projects like Abraj Al-Bait and this one at the same time >> and am sure when Abraj Al-Bait is finished ( in the near future ) this will just be the real start of this one !!


I can probably name a dozen Chinese companies who can pull it off.... :nuts:


----------



## Fayez

^^ yes >> but may be they want binladin group to do it I don't know why !! but may be because it is the largest in the middle east ..


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Jay said:


> we need some pics...


We will not have one pic, because the hole site is closed for public with high fence around it!


----------



## Naif Saudi

^^Yes I saw that


----------



## STR

KillerZavatar said:


> looks like the highest floor is far below we expected it to be, only short above the observatory... hno:


I told you all that about 8 months ago. Then again, I got to see the plans in real life.


----------



## deadhead262

Better looking tower than the burj khalifa in my opinion. The middle east is in such a rush to build tall, they should tone it down a bit.


----------



## Meadows

A 1km building. Amazing!

Good luck Saudi Arabia!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

deadhead262 said:


> Better looking tower than the burj khalifa in my opinion. The middle east is in such a rush to build tall, they should tone it down a bit.


Totally agree.


----------



## CrazyDave

patrykus said:


>


 Looks Great - But the Tower will probably go through a few design changes during construction. So who knows how the final product will look at this point in the game.


----------



## ZZ-II

CrazyDave said:


> Looks Great - But the Tower will probably go through a few design changes during construction. So who knows how the final product will look at this point in the game.


Maybe smaller changes, but no complete design-change i think


----------



## dunefreezer

Yeah, I hope they don't change it. CUZ ITS SEXYY!! Im okay with minor changes that would give it more detail. It is SLEEK already.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I like this better than Khalifa. BUILD IT ALREADY!!


----------



## the supervisor

waiting fantastic news very soooooon about this project !!!!!!! that what I can say at this moment


----------



## patrykus

^^ you mean this?



Rody69 said:


> erbse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rody69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing worth the hastle to take photos for...at least not before the 7th of July
> 
> 
> 
> What's going to happen at the 7th of July? Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as far as I know..this the day when "The Saudi Bin Laden Group" supposed to start moving some equipments from Abraj AL-Bait to The Kingdom City project site
Click to expand...

I take no answer as confirmation


----------



## ZZ-II

patrykus said:


> ^^ you mean this?
> 
> I take no answer as confirmation


Can't wait to see the first real construction pics


----------



## altfuns

patrykus said:


> ^^ you mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> I take no answer as confirmation


+1


----------



## Fayez

the supervisor said:


> waiting fantastic news very soooooon about this project !!!!!!! that what I can say at this moment


without any source ?? :nuts:


----------



## Khaleejian

deadhead262 said:


> Better looking tower than the burj khalifa in my opinion. The middle east is in such a rush to build tall, they should tone it down a bit.


In my opinion, they're both beautiful towers (Burj Khalifa and Kingdom Tower). Personally, I'm not a big fan of supertall skyscrapers. I prefer something humbler and simpler. But to give credit to Dubai and Jeddah, at least they're coming up with some very beautiful proposals, which will beautify the skyline. But I agree they should tone it down a bit.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ They need them to improve their tourism industries!


----------



## patrykus

Quite obviously. It would be hard to convince anybody to visit saudi arabia with just second or third tallest. It has to be the numero uno


----------



## K.S.A

how long will waiting ?

boring boring boring


----------



## China Hand

Blue Flame said:


> Unfortunately, I think i massive amount of 3000-4000 footers won't be seen, because the cost to build is tremendous, and there is little need for buildings that tall. Granted, there could be a couple. Maybe even one above a mile, but a proliferation of buildings at that height seems pretty unlikely.


I remember reading the exact same criticisms in the 60's and 70's when talk of mile-high and kilometer-high buildings was bandied about.

Concrete tech has advanced a great deal just in the past 10 years.


----------



## China Hand

Jay said:


> Where the top floor ends, just like the WTC.


I would agree, but it's a non-scientific thing of 'feel'.

Like the 86th floor of the ESB being the top and not the dirigible mast.
The 159th floor of BK.
The 71st of the CB.

The ceiling of the top floor that is used on a regular basis, and no - making the 'ceiling' 300 metres tall does not count.


----------



## ZZ-II

K.S.A said:


> how long will waiting ?
> 
> boring boring boring


we'll see and hear something new soon enough


----------



## Hoffander

I think we are priviliged to live in times of centenial, civilizational, and economical transition. In 40 years world will be such a different place. And it will be future generations to ask us - how did Dubai look back then, how did this look, or that. We live in the dawn of a new age. Its like living in New York in 1900.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Exactly.


----------



## Bewal

> I think we are priviliged to live in times of centenial, civilizational, and economical transition. In 40 years world will be such a different place. And it will be future generations to ask us - how did Dubai look back then, how did this look, or that. We live in the dawn of a new age. Its like living in New York in 1900.


well said :cheers2:


----------



## Redzio

I have a question. How is the tower will have all the floors? Together with the technical floors?

A tower I really like. IMO is better than the Buri Khalifa  Just need some updating. They should rise along with interest around the project. I wonder what the rest of the buildings at 200-300 meters and its construction also started.


----------



## Wigz

hey all,

Ive been trying to make this absolutely magnificent structure in Minecraft, and I simply have no idea how to even begin to build it >.< Could anyone try to help? 

I made the Burj Khalifa recently, if you want to download it or drop me a diamond, here's a link 


http://www.planetminecraft.com/project/burj-khalifa-v10/


----------



## TRSB

OMG! How do I do to work in this building? Is it possible being a non-arabic civil engineer?


----------



## Msradell

TRSB said:


> OMG! How do I do to work in this building? Is it possible being a non-arabic civil engineer?


Considering the design firm is American I'm sure the engineering team for the building will be multinational. Actually the laborers will also most likely be foreigners like they are in the rest of the Middle East.


----------



## Eadfrith

ZZ-II said:


> we'll see and hear something new soon enough


That's what we keep hearing lol m))

I don't think this is happening personally.


----------



## luisgustavo

I think that this proyect is amazing and possible. Probably the proyect help to the touristic develompment of the city or country, but the construction involves many technical challenges; always existing limits for the materials and the physics.


----------



## kiwi4life

yeah. how does one get on this project.... im a Canadian apprentice carpenter and currently working with Pagnotta, a concrete formwork company that does highrises outta edmonton, im really interested in this project. can anyone help me out???? please and thanks


----------



## HiPerazngGoongf

One question, why the it stops? Its an epic dsign!?
i mean, its very modern, better than nakheel tower or other how burj khalifa...


----------



## TRSB

kiwi4life said:


> yeah. how does one get on this project.... im a Canadian apprentice carpenter and currently working with Pagnotta, a concrete formwork company that does highrises outta edmonton, im really interested in this project. can anyone help me out???? please and thanks


Doesn't Pagnotta need a civil engineer? :lol::lol:

Seriously, I work in general buildings (50-100m) in Brazil as project coordinator. Sadly, build skyscrapers isn't our priority or conditions (several tons of steel exported to China, but the convencional concrete structures is still the rule around here)...Anyway, I dream about a job in skyscrapers. Hopefully the SSC will help me out! I would go anywhere!

Back to the topic, the prep stage in these pictures is exciting! I hope it gonna be build!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

HiPerazngGoongf said:


> One question, why the it stops? Its an epic dsign!?
> i mean, its very modern, better than nakheel tower or other how burj khalifa...


I think everything was better than Nakheel Tower... :lol:


----------



## patrykus

^^ I think not many people will agree with you on that one  It wasn't beautiful imo but it was very impressive building. First of it was extremely massive building, almost as wide as burj base, and it go like that almost to the very top of it. It consisted of four separate buildings connected with sky-bridges at several levels and it has huge empty space in the middle. What's more unlike burj or kingdom tower it would reach its assumed height properly having observation deck almost at the very top of it (maybe even 1400m) not in the middle of the building like burj or kingdom. So yeah it was truly awesome structure that we most likely will never see being build.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I thought its height was the most impressive part but that's about it.


----------



## cyberurban

It's difficult to build this tower because Syria problem's complicated.


----------



## kiwi4life

TRSB said:


> Doesn't Pagnotta need a civil engineer? :lol::lol:
> 
> Seriously, I work in general buildings (50-100m) in Brazil as project coordinator. Sadly, build skyscrapers isn't our priority or conditions (several tons of steel exported to China, but the convencional concrete structures is still the rule around here)...Anyway, I dream about a job in skyscrapers. Hopefully the SSC will help me out! I would go anywhere!
> 
> Back to the topic, the prep stage in these pictures is exciting! I hope it gonna be build!


haha yeah. hey thats so cool man that you worked there....concrete is definately the way to go though. you and i seem to be looking at getting on a big project......if u ever hear anything let me know and ill let you know too....id definately love to get on this one if they continue to go through with it. doing all the formwork on the core would be freakin sweet!!


----------



## giovani kun

OK guys it should be 6 months to go till the foundation works end right ?


----------



## ZZ-II

we don't know if they've started with the foundations already. and if not, it'll take at least 1 year.


----------



## comet the cat

^^^^^^
Yeah since there's very little photos, it's hard to know anything about this tower


----------



## patrykus

There was news that bin ladin group will start moving theirs equipment on July 7. We also heard that porject currently is "on hold" since the contractor (bin ladin group) is waiting for the final foundation designs based on the tests prepared earlier. Well none of this is official, but I guess what has been done up to know was just test piles, and now they will start with actual foundation.


----------



## ZZ-II

patrykus said:


> There was news that bin ladin group will start moving theirs equipment on July 7. We also heard that porject currently is "on hold" since the contractor (bin ladin group) is waiting for the final foundation designs based on the tests prepared earlier. Well none of this is official, but I guess what has been done up to know was just test piles, and now they will start with actual foundation.


Yes, so lets hope we'll hear something in the next time


----------



## Fayez

^^ AHA >> So, maybe tomorrow there will be good news


----------



## xAbd0o

Apparently this project will be completed in 3 phases, the first two so far are define and the 3rd phase is still not defined.

First phase: The tower
Seocnd Phase: Foundation of the whole project
Third Phase: not defined as of yet.

Maybe that's what they're waiting for?


----------



## TRSB

kiwi4life said:


> haha yeah. hey thats so cool man that you worked there....concrete is definately the way to go though. you and i seem to be looking at getting on a big project......if u ever hear anything let me know and ill let you know too....id definately love to get on this one if they continue to go through with it. doing all the formwork on the core would be freakin sweet!!


Yeah sure!! Keep in touch!


----------



## patrykus

It's as I thought they simply wait for the final foundation design from Langan (www.langan.com) and as soon as they will get it foundation works begin.

This is what our respected jeddah insider Rody69 told me in one of the saudi threads:



Rody69 said:


> as far as I was told, that *everything is almost ready except some detailed plans is under reversion by Langan Int (the foundation planners)* and they had to change some of the traffic plans for the whole project which was made by HOK Arch, plus he was talking about a new system for the storms and rain water disposal which I didn't really get :lol: .
> the other thing is they are making the detailed road plans for the whole Kingdom City...



Here an article about the langan involvement:
*
Bethlehem engineering firm working on $1.2B Saudi tower*
By Brian Pedersen May 21. 2012 8:00AM 

A Bethlehemfirm has been hired to help build a 3,000-feet tall tower inSaudi Arabia.
Langan Engineering of Bethlehem is working on a proposal for Kingdom Tower, a skyscraping structure to be built in Saudi Arabia. The first phase of the Kingdom City project comprises the tower that will rise more than 3,000 feet, a 65,000-square-meter retail mall and an underground garage designed to park over 3,000 vehicles. Construction work on the $1.2 billion project is slated to begin this year.


Langan Engineering is working with Kingdom Holding Co. as the geotechnical engineer for the monstrous Kingdom Tower, a $1.2 billion structure that will rise above the oil-rich Middle Eastern nation.

The first phase of the project includes the tower, a nearly 700,000-square-foot retail mall, and an underground garage that can park more than 3,000 vehicles. Langan is also providing site and civil engineering, and transportation/parking engineering. *Langan will earn $920,000*. Construction on the tower, located in the city ofJeddah, will begin this year.

Michael Paquette, project engineer for Langan, said he is based out of theBethlehemoffice, but has found himself getting more involved with overseas projects.

"I traveled to the site and spent one month kicking off the field investigation," said Paquette, who work on the project in May of 2011. "I also studied the results and assisted in the foundation design. I'm actually involved in quite a few projects overseas."

Saudi Arabiahas similarities to theLehighValley.

"We're dealing with a very unique geology that's similar to a lot of the rocks we have in theLehighValley," said Paquette. "InSaudi Arabia, they also have limestone."

While the country has a different type of limestone, Paquette said he was able to take the knowledge he learned inBethlehemand apply it to theKingdomTowerproject. He also took into account elements of the country's environment and culture.

He said the civil engineering challenge for the tower site involved stormwater management. According to Langan, the stormwater management plan usedU.S.standards for water quality improvement prior to discharge.

For the traffic and parking planning portion, a major challenge involved incorporating a vehicular security screening station into the internal road network. Langan said it also consulted on the internal circulation of the parking structures.

"KingdomToweris actually the centerpiece of a town the Saudis would like to build," said Rosemarie Williams, business development manager for Langan. The tower will have offices, apartments and some restaurants.

"The overseas projects are definitely a growing piece of the business," said Williams.

Langan is also doing some U.S. Embassy engineering work inIndia, and previously did work inPanama, said Jason Engelhardt, senior associate at Langan.

The same corporate culture found inBethlehemis going into that Saudi project, Williams said.

In addition to the Saudi project, Williams said Langan is involved in numerous projects throughout the Lehigh Valley, including geotechnical work for the proposed hockey arena project in Downtown Allentown; geotechnical and natural resources work for the proposed Route 33 Chrin interchange in Palmer Township; and engineering work for the Bottom Dollar Food which recently opened off Stefko Boulevard in Bethlehem.

For the Bottom Dollar project, Langan helped transform a site that previously housed an abandoned industrial building, said Engelhardt
*
source: *www.lvb.com


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> Yeh . We all thought we'll get some information in august...but nothing happened


well august is not over yet, we still have half an hour time. hno:

edit: depends on the time zone of course


----------



## Oswaldo208

*tu eres loco!!!! you are crazy!!!*

because it is very close to planes hitting skyscrapers airport! : bash:

This cancellation is that building!!!


----------



## Oswaldo208

*tu eres loco / you are crazy*

skyscrapers crashing planes because it is very near the airport !

This cancellation is that building!!!


----------



## ZZ-II

i doubt that


----------



## ZZ-II

Stay english here please!


----------



## giovani kun

well looks like we're in the same situation here no updates  maybe at the end of the year we might get lucky


----------



## Fayez

^^ It's at the end of Abraj Al-Bait complex ..


----------



## dunefreezer

Man, I'm really waiting for this to move to supertalls. It really is the sexiest "Mother of all designs"....Everytime looking at it is orgasmic, not literally.


----------



## yankee fan for life

So whats the news on this megatall ?


----------



## ZZ-II

yankee fan for life said:


> So whats the news on this megatall ?


Nothing new at the moment..we all wait to hear news about an official start of construction.


----------



## KillerZavatar

or for pictures of the site hno:


----------



## patrykus

Just posted in saudi section:



> توقعات بزيادة تصل بين 35% و70%
> الاربعة الكبار يقررون البدء في مشروع الوليد بجدة الشهر القادم .. سيرفع اسعار العقار
> الجمعة 7 سبتمبر 2012 - 20 شوال 1433
> جدة- بثينة مدني
> 
> كشفت مصادر عقارية عن قرب البدء في اعمال تدشين برج المملكة في منطقة ابحر بمدينة جدة ، وقالت المصادر ان شركة بن لادن المشرفة عل البناء والشريكة به ، عمدت خلال الاشهر الماضية عددا من شركات التموين وكذلك اصدرت اوامر شراء وتنفيذ لقطاعات داخل شركاتها ، للبدء بالتنفيذ خلال الشهر القادم .
> 
> وقالت المصادر الى ان مشروع الامير الوليد سيكون القابس الذي يشعل اسعار العقار من جديد في مدينة جدة ، خاصة في منطقة ابحر والأحياء المجاورة لها ، وتوقعت مصادر عقارية ارتفاع اسعار الاراضي في تلك المنطقة بنسب تزيد عن 35% في المرحلة الاولى اضافة الى وصولها الى 70% عند انتهاء المشروع .
> 
> يذكر ان المشروع يعتبر احد اهم المعالم في الشرق الاوسط عند انتهائه ، ويقود التحالف لبنائه عدة شركات ورأسماليين كبار في السعودية ، على رأسهم شركة المملكة التي يقودها الامير الوليد بن طلال ، وشركة رولاكو التي يقودها سمؤل بخش ، شركة الشربتلي ويقودها عبد الرحمن شربتلي ، وأخيرا شركة بن لادن ويقودها بكر بن لادن .


crappy google translation:


> Forecast an increase of between 35% and 70%
> Big Four decide to start a project Waleed in Jeddah next month .. Will raise property prices
> Friday, September 7, 2012 - 20 November 1433
> Jeddah - Buthaina civilian
> 
> Sources real estate close to begin work inaugurated the Kingdom Tower in the area sailed in Jeddah, the sources said Bin Laden supervisor at construction and partner him, proceeded over the past months a number of catering companies, as well as ordering the purchase and implementation of sectors within their companies, to begin implementation during the month Next.
> 
> The sources said that the draft Prince Alwaleed will plug that ignites property prices again in the city of Jeddah, particularly in the area sail and neighborhoods have, and sources expected real estate rising land prices in the area ratios of more than 35% in the first phase in addition to its arrival to 70% when the project is finished.
> 
> The project is considered one of the most important landmarks in the Middle East when it finishes, and leads the alliance to build several companies and capitalists senior in Saudi Arabia, led by Kingdom led by Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, Inc. Rolaco led Smal Bakhsh, company Sharbatly and led by Abdul Rahman Sharbatly, and finally company bin Laden and led Bakr bin Laden.


I don't know Arabic and it is one of the worst translated languages in google translate but from what it says it's clear construction will apparently start next month. Lets hope for real this time...


----------



## Munwon

sounds promising


----------



## ZZ-II

That are really good news...let's hope it's true


----------



## Naif Saudi

Work will be start after 3 weeks :banana::banana:


----------



## jackedi07

very good news


----------



## MUHA

According to meed's article the project should be financed this quarter and work will be started in this quarter too. Money talks, $$>Towers.


----------



## Naif Saudi

Really I hope to begin work quickly ^^


----------



## KillerZavatar

yeah its time. :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> yeah its time. :cheers:


Yes, we've waited for too long now


----------



## AnthonievanVliet

*Appears to be hopeful news!*



patrykus said:


> Just posted in saudi section:
> 
> 
> 
> crappy google translation:
> 
> 
> I don't know Arabic and it is one of the worst translated languages in google translate but from what it says it's clear construction will apparently start next month. Lets hope for real this time...


*Dear Patrykus, sounds really good, maybe someone here who really knows Arabic and English (maybe you Fayzoom?) could check the Arabic text.

For the Tower to be realized the Middle-East needs peace and stability, the situation in Syria is causing a lot of instability, added the looming crisis Iran/Isreal These issues needs to be solved, PEACEFULLY to bring calmness back in this beautiful part of the world. Peace will bring succes to all Arabic nations, and not only spur the start of Jeddah Kingdom Tower, but the Silk Towers in Kuwait, and maybe the Baku Towers. And not to be forgotten the place I have visited: Dubai! As the political situation in the region and the world improves, the economics will follow, and the man-made dreams will be build. Hopefully politicians will finally become wise, to the benefit of us all... *


----------



## Fayez

^^ yeah  it says that they will begin in the next month which is October ( but it didn't say at the beginning of October ) then the text talks about the expected increases of forecast and it says that the tower builder Binladin Group getting ready to start working at the next month >> Lastly, it says that the lands prices around the project are expected to increase 35% at the beginning and to reach 70% when it's finished 

that's all what's important there ^^

and am so happy for hearing this ( but I can't be sure because it's written by someone and might be FAKE !! )

_*Source:*_ http://massdar.net/site/shownews.php?&nid=5258


----------



## castletower

An important step taken into launching Kingdom Tower: its financing is complete. (Ok, not something spectacular, but gives me more confidence towards the tower's future):
http://kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/Financing-for-Kingdom-Tower-complete.html

You can also find the news here: http://gulfnews.com/business/property/general/kingdom-tower-financing-complete-1.1079352


----------



## KillerZavatar

i am pretty confident this tower will rise, the only question is when. i am afraid next month will be like january, we wait and wait and nothing happens. if we at least had photos to judge how far preparations are going for this tower.


----------



## castletower

I tried putting my hands on some photos but to no avail. 
But I really think now that next month is indeed next month as financing is secured. But will wait and see.


----------



## K.S.A

^^ After 20 months of convincing investors, financing is finally ready for the Kingdom Tower project. Talal Al Maiman, CEO of Kingdom Real Estate Development Co. said in an interview in Shanghai that every detail about financing was discussed with investors and currently the project can move forward as there are no financial obstacles to it.

“We have all the investors, all the finance, all the money we need.” Talal Al Maiman said. This can be only good news for the project.

From other independent sources we confirmed that effective work will begin this year.

Source: http://www.kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/Financing-for-Kingdom-Tower-complete.html


----------



## KillerZavatar

i hope all these months preparations were on going and the foundation is already in a good stage so that the tower can begin to grow mid next year, but i am doubtful.


----------



## skyscraper 007

whenever they start building it its going to be really impressive


----------



## Kendrich

That will be awesome if they start this soon


----------



## Legomaniac

wow, the spire looks like 300 meters by itself :lol:


----------



## Panayanhon

Looks saudi arabia will soon break some records height, hope so.


----------



## Denjiro

Can't wait until the real construction =.=


----------



## ZZ-II

Denjiro said:


> Can't wait until the real construction =.=


Yeh , just two days until we have october...i'm very excited to see pics


----------



## Munwon

I have a good feeling it will actually start this time. When the money comes in buildings get built.


----------



## fareea

*Landtech Design*

Any bdy have Local (Saudi) contact for Landtech Design


----------



## Germain_7

China haven't built the Sky City (BSB) yet..but this Kingdom Tower will already surpass the height of that! Is this project for real?


----------



## dunefreezer

Yeah but if we were to believe what the Chinese are saying, i.e fast construction of the tower in a couple of months, that tower will stay the tallest until Kingdom Tower tops out. That's 4 years at the least.

But I think its unrealistic to expect them to complete in such ridiculously short period of time.


----------



## ZZ-II

Germain_7 said:


> Is this project for real?


This project is for real . And according to the last news they'll start construction this year


----------



## helghast

From CTBUH.

http://www.ctbuh.org/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=hCQPIyJs2U8=&tabid=53&language=en-US


----------



## Jay

So is this actually 100 percent certain? 

I thought we were gonna know already...


----------



## The-Real-Link

Of particular note, the last paragraph was pretty telling. The whole paper is a good read though!


----------



## the sock

yes but is there any pics of the piles or anything?


----------



## krkseg1ops

So far just piles of rock.


----------



## KillerZavatar

krkseg1ops said:


> So far just piles of rock.


how do you know?


----------



## fareea

Please kindly help to get a LANDTECH Consultant contact details in Saudi Arabia .... We would like to offer our product which use in Land irrigation.

Thanking you in advance for your kind cooperation


----------



## CULWULLA

ive worked out the highest floor (where spire starts) is 673m?
ob deck platform=629m?


----------



## comet the cat

If that is the case, then the spire would be a considerable amount of the building! That would be a fail.


----------



## KillerZavatar

KillerZavatar said:


> highest floor is at about 670m.


haha i wasn't far off then


----------



## KillerZavatar

_by CTBUH.org_

found this stunning render, just wish it was in a better quality. hno:

source (also a good read)


----------



## singoone

^^ :eek2: Awesome


----------



## ZZ-II

looking up a over 1000m tall Skyscraper is just crazy . We'll probably have a big party here on SSC when the first tower ( probably kingdom tower ) reaches 1000m


----------



## singoone

^^ That´s for sure. :cheers2:  It just looks so sci-fi.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Imagine cleaning the windows...


----------



## Nigel20

Great thread...what is the estimated cost of construction?


----------



## singoone

ThatOneGuy said:


> Imagine cleaning the windows...


Yeah, thats insane either. 



nigel20 said:


> Great thread...what is the estimated cost of construction?


Estimated construction cost is 1.2 billion dollars.


----------



## Nigel20

singoone said:


> Yeah, thats insane either.
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated construction cost is 1.2 billion dollars.


Wow!:nuts:


----------



## ZZ-II

News: The german firm Bauer awarded the contract to build the foundations today :banana:
According to the news Foundation work will begin in December and be completed within 10 months. 

http://www.4investors.de/php_fe/index.php?sektion=stock&ID=62650

http://wirtschaftsblatt.at/home/lif...nn-fuer-den-hoechsten-Wolkenkratzer-der-Welt-

That makes me a little bit proud because the headquarter of Bauer is just 25km away from me and my own boyfriend is working there :cheers:


----------



## Blauzahn

It is nonsense to build high rise buildings in the desert. They build it because they can and because they lack taste. Still it is a complete unsustainable waste and eventually the bubble would burst before they are completed.


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

Blauzahn said:


> It is nonsense to build high rise buildings in the desert. They build it because they can and because they lack taste. Still it is a complete unsustainable waste and eventually the bubble would burst before they are completed.


:blahblah:

Its their oil powering the gas turbines and every country should have the right to do what they want with their own money and nature reserves.

and its probably many many times more environmentally friendly that all the big wars the middle eastern countries used to occupy themselves with.

and the technology that they use to build this tower is becoming more valuable by the day, to very densely populated places of the earth with little space to build and make food on.

Fantastic news its really approaching the definite point of no return fast now. once the foundations are complete they gotta build something big and hopefully follow the plans.


----------



## KillerZavatar

both articles mention a height of 1001m and they do not say "over 1001m", however german websites are not always good known for their research on skyscraper news :lol:


----------



## patrykus

Just posted in saudi section:



Rody69 said:


> some news:
> 
> massive site works and preparations (including digging and some artificial canal works) will start late this month or no longer after mid November, followed by the foundation works


So it begins really soon :cheers:


----------



## dunefreezer

Yeaah....Exciting. This tower deserves to be built as soon as possible. When did they say the deadline is? If my memory serves right, it is 2018?....That is a long time. But I guess it a KM tower so, it will take 6 years or more.


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> both articles mention a height of 1001m and they do not say "over 1001m", however german websites are not always good known for their research on skyscraper news :lol:


Indeed .

But the project is finally starting after a long time


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> Indeed .
> 
> But the project is finally starting after a long time


yeah and in 12 months it would be ready to rise finally :cheers:


----------



## Naif Saudi

Of course this is true :nuts::nuts:


----------



## idigfla

I don't know why there are always naysayers like *Blauzahn. Any construction is good, especially ones such as this, on a showcase scale. The services and industries that are employed always benefit many!
*


----------



## tim1807

Fine to hear it will begin. Should be nice to follow the construction because there was never build something like this before.


----------



## ZZ-II

not sure, but maybe it will be similar to the Burj Khalifa construction. Just a bit taller


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> not sure, but maybe it will be similar to the Burj Khalifa construction. Just a bit taller


it would only make sense, same architects, similar design, same region. :cheers:


----------



## _Mort_

KillerZavatar said:


> it would only make sense, same architects, similar design, same region. :cheers:


same universe...


----------



## ZZ-II

_Mort_ said:


> same universe...


Yes, and an Alien friend of me who lives in Universe 12C88A told me they use the same construction methods like in our own Universe. That's fuckin' Amazing .


Joke away...i really hope they'll install a webcam so that the whole world can watch the construction like it's done in NYC at park ave or WTC !


----------



## Kanto

^^ That would be awesome. Those 6 years sound far more realistic than the 7 months of Sky City, though then again, even foundations are still no sign of a building being definitely on its way. Many buildings have been cancelled even after the foundations were laid. Though I hope this won't be the case of the Kingdom Tower :cheers:


----------



## helghast

Well we won't see anything above ground for at least another year. 

http://www.bauer.de/en/investor_relations/releases/press/2012_10_08_kingdomtower.html

http://www.ctbuh.org/News/GlobalTal...569/-Kingdom-Tower-Signs-Foundation-Deal.aspx


----------



## KillerZavatar

yeah and then probably at least another 5 years of growing.


----------



## Toetallix

That will certainly keep us going, watching it over 5 years as it surpasses the height of every single existing building/skyscraper one by one


----------



## K.S.A

^^ German company Bauer was awarded the foundation work for the Kingdom Tower. Bauer will start working on the contract which is valued at 25,000,000 euro in December and work is estimated to last 10 months.

Bauer will build 270 bored piles of 1.5 – 1.8 meter in diameter and the depth of the foundation will be 110 meters. Two BG28 and two BG40 piling rigs will be employed during the work. You can further read about it on Bauer’s official site.

On the official press release from Bauer it is mentioned that the tower will have 1,001 meters. However, we speculate that the height provided in the article might not be the final one.

http://www.kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/Bauer-to-provide-foundation-work-for-Kingdom-Tower.html


----------



## Marioma

Whats up guys 
i work by Bauer, since 5years and i can say it starts very soon
The deepest piles are ~200metres deep and over 1,8 diameter.
The foundation planning isn't soo finished.
We made pile tests with very high weight.


----------



## patrykus

Marioma said:


> The deepest piles are *~200metres* deep and over 1,8 diameter.


That doesn't seem to be consistent with the data posted on Bauer's website.


----------



## Marioma

It is planned, the final piles are not build or finally tested
but it will be 1,8-1,9
We have now some problems with some soft sediments.
Jeddah isn't the best place to build ultra high
The most problems are in the red sea. It's a concrete destructor


----------



## Marioma

http://kingdomtowers.blogspot.de/2012/04/preliminary-of-kingdom-tower.html


----------



## Spider-Man22

In October 2012, the German company Bauer received a contract to build the foundation for a skyscraper depth of 110 meters.

Bauer to provide foundation work for Kingdom Tower

German company Bauer was awarded the foundation work for the Kingdom Tower. Bauer will start working on the contract which is valued at 25,000,000 euro in December and work is estimated to last 10 months.

Bauer will build 270 bored piles of 1.5 – 1.8 meter in diameter and the depth of the foundation will be 110 meters. Two BG28 and two BG40 piling rigs will be employed during the work. You can further read about it on Bauer’s official site.

On the official press release from Bauer it is mentioned that the tower will have 1,001 meters. However, we speculate that the height provided in the article might not be the final one.
http://www.kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/Bauer-to-provide-foundation-work-for-Kingdom-Tower.html


----------



## Tom in Chicago

I have it on good authority that this is in fact under construction. . .

. . .


----------



## helghast

http://www.rha-studio.com/kingdomtower.shtml
Some new and old renders.


----------



## paprys81

From the official website:

"The Scope:
The project calls for construction of a Mile Tower which is a skyscraper in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. The height of the skyscraper is around 1600 metres. The Mile Tower is a mixed use tower includes apartments, hotels, commercial shops and malls. The skyscraper will be the tallest skyscraper in the world."

Why it says the building will be 1600m high and this thread says 1007m?  which is true?


----------



## patrykus

Lol from what "official" site did you get that from? It's not even called "Mile Tower" for years now. Back in 2008 or 07 it was originally planned (or more like envisioned) to be a mile high tower but those plans were altered with more detailed designs as early as in 2009 or 2010 if memory serves right. Name was changed to Kingdom Tower and height claimed to be no more mile but "over 1000" which we always knew was simply another way of calling massive height reduction.


----------



## paprys81

this is the website: http://kingdomtowers.blogspot.de/2012/04/preliminary-of-kingdom-tower.html

Marioma posted it 3 posts above... but thanks for solving the doubts.


----------



## patrykus

It's just someones blog. Nothing official.


----------



## fast_fokker

Marioma said:


> Whats up guys
> i work by Bauer, since 5years and i can say it starts very soon


Welcome aboard, thanks for your insight and looking forward to regular reports from you 

Cheers,


----------



## gdipasqu

Someone have access to the site to shoot some pics ? I go via the website (blog) but I didn't find any pics about the Work In Progress (digging pilling etc.) so.

Someone have the possibility to cover that ?

this is juste a question.


----------



## Marioma

no,no,no wait 
I mean it's not fact height. i dont know something about tower height or floors
i can watch whatz informations i can become


----------



## Marioma

And i post it for photos i dont watch the website (informations...
Fast-fokker yes it comes  cheers


----------



## STR

paprys81 said:


> Why it says the building will be 1600m high and this thread says 1007m?  which is true?


1007m is the correct figure. Also, check these out.



















EDIT: This is, by far, the coolest article on this building: http://www.worldofarchi.com/2012/07/kingdom-tower-test-pile-blueprints-and.html


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Imagine stepping out onto that platform, 750 meters or so above ground with nothing below you but air!


----------



## Marioma

750m? lol


----------



## lady gaga

^^yes.....:?


----------



## ZZ-II

As far as i know the plattform is at arround 650m and not 750m.


----------



## Marioma

i agree ZZ-||


----------



## the sock

650 or 750 m up .you will not notice the difference i think .its a long way down either way .


----------



## Marioma

dito agree


----------



## Taller London

forgive my stupidity but what is there to see 650 meters up ?? its a dessert all you will see is the curve of the earth which would be cool two.


----------



## patrykus

ThatOneGuy said:


> Maybe they will just finish the exterior and make it look nice without ever being finished on the inside.


:lol: lol definitely not


----------



## The-Real-Link

As much as we may think that non-profitability is the case, this is still an AS+GG building. I'd imagine that just like the Burj that while it may take a few years, this building will be profitable for the Kingdom / Jeddah eventually. But yes, vanity first, profit second in this case I'd like to believe.


----------



## Trnovo

Jay said:


> they will probably never generate income out of it


They will, but not immediately. Over the years it will all pay-off, but for now we can just admire this from our computers all around the world and guess the height of it


----------



## Legomaniac

The-Real-Link said:


> As much as we may think that non-profitability is the case, this is still an AS+GG building. I'd imagine that just like the Burj that while it may take a few years, this building will be profitable for the Kingdom / Jeddah eventually. But yes, vanity first, profit second in this case I'd like to believe.


In the case of this tower and looking at Chinese activities, i don't think this building will ever be the world's tallest. By the time they finish this one most likely China will already have a taller one. Time will tell.


----------



## ZZ-II

At the moment i don't think china will reach 1000m+....but who knows what will happen the next years.


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> At the moment i don't think china will reach 1000m+....but who knows what will happen the next years.


i think china will announce a project like that within the next 5 years :cheers:


----------



## Trnovo

KillerZavatar said:


> i think china will announce a project like that within the next 5 years :cheers:


I agree, China's gonna want that crown


----------



## ZZ-II

maybe, but it won't be build before Kingdom tower . So Kingdom Tower will hold the title as Worlds Talles Building...the only question is how long it will hold the title .


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> maybe, but it won't be build before Kingdom tower . So Kingdom Tower will hold the title as Worlds Talles Building...the only question is how long it will hold the title .


my guess would be for 5 to 10 years :cheers: but well its all just speculation :nuts:


----------



## Naif Saudi

*Just before I visited the project site, I did not find anything , Land completely free of everything
neither the equipment nor the workers

Made to walk to the middle of the land and exactly the place to be Created tower


This was picked 

Morning, Oct. 29




























































As you can see there are shafts penetrate the land

We must wait to December maybe clear some things*


Also apologize if Shi of talk is not clear
I use google translator


----------



## hater

I thought the area was fenced and now nothing


----------



## punchydj

it seems that is on hold hno:


----------



## patrykus

^^ How it can be on hold if it still haven't started yet  Naif awesome job. What we see on the pictures looks like remains of test barrettes they probably did like a half a year ago. According to the foundation company they will start on december so everything is right. I only expected some ground works for the canals as they supposed to start before the tower but apparently they still haven't started this job.

Btw Naif I'm really curious how you managed get to the center of the site? You were always saying it's fenced and with tight security everywhere.


----------



## Naif Saudi

^^ I found the gate open and does not have any one


----------



## punchydj

Naif Saudi said:


> ^^ I found the gate open and does not have any one


Is my reason that made me think that it is on hold
thank you Naif Saudi for your photos!


----------



## krkseg1ops

Shit! I was right, nothing but rocks so far. Let's wait for December.


----------



## patrykus

punchydj said:


> Is my reason that made me think that it is on hold
> thank you Naif Saudi for your photos!


If they haven't started yet they don't need to keep an eye on this huge site 24/7 now do they? I will be worried if the site will look like that in January 2013.


----------



## KillerZavatar

i was at least expecting some more preparations already


----------



## Bewal

Thank Naif! No people... so strange!


----------



## dunefreezer

What the hell....I expected more progress than that. Not the most exciting of times. But it soon will be.


----------



## the sock

lets see what christmas brings ,


----------



## no_gods

This tower is a big joke. hno:


----------



## Jay

really coming along there... oh wait.. no it's not


----------



## ZZ-II

no_gods said:


> This tower is a big joke. hno:


Why?


----------



## hater

KillerZavatar said:


> i was at least expecting some more preparations already


same 
was expecting at least some people on the site


----------



## Julito-dubai

Changsha will have its 2km tower before this one will even enter a serious construction phase....


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The tower in Changsha will be 800 something meters, not 2 km...


----------



## patrykus

The broad company (the one responsible for Sky City project) envisioned 2km version too. But there is no doubt Kingdom Tower is 100 times more serious project and it now looks like it will be next wts. As for the broad - let them build 800m version first


----------



## Sooners4Life

no_gods said:


> This tower is a big joke. hno:


Yep. Fortunately I've never believed it was actually being built so no disappointment here. This is gonna die on the vine just like Nakheel Tower. Sad to see so many people still clinging to hope after all this time. Never gonna happen, folks. Move on, nothing to see here. Literally.


----------



## STR

^You are mistaken. Work is still underway on this building. They are currently finishing up the drawings for the tower. Given the size and scope, it shouldn't be surprising that it will have taken 2 years to do the design work. Completion is still scheduled for the 2015-2017 time frame.


----------



## ZZ-II

Sooners4Life said:


> Yep. Fortunately I've never believed it was actually being built so no disappointment here. This is gonna die on the vine just like Nakheel Tower. Sad to see so many people still clinging to hope after all this time. Never gonna happen, folks. Move on, nothing to see here. Literally.


You don't know how wrong you are .

This month contracts for the foundation work have been signed! Work will start in December...so where's this a joke?


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> You don't know how wrong you are .
> 
> This month contracts for the foundation work have been signed! Work will start in December...so where's this a joke?


there is still a lot that can go wrong, but yes this project is likely to go up, probably with more delays now and then, but i am also positive that this will rise one day and hopefully rising above ground will be at the beginning of 2014 or even earlier. foundation work is supposed to start in december and take 10 months if i am not mistaken.


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> there is still a lot that can go wrong, but yes this project is likely to go up, probably with more delays now and then, but i am also positive that this will rise one day and hopefully rising above ground will be at the beginning of 2014 or even earlier. foundation work is supposed to start in december and take 10 months if i am not mistaken.


Of course things can go wrong, butat this stage i've almost no doubts it will be build.


----------



## Homie_Puan

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

CTBUH 

CTBUH 2012 Shanghai Congress - Talal Al Maiman "Kingdom Tower: The World's Next Tallest Building"

VIDEO of the tower: http://blip.tv/ctbuh/ctbuh-2012-sha...wer-the-world-s-next-tallest-building-6423597


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Naif Saudi said:


> *Just before I visited the project site, I did not find anything , Land completely free of everything
> neither the equipment nor the workers
> 
> Made to walk to the middle of the land and exactly the place to be Created tower
> 
> 
> This was picked
> 
> Morning, Oct. 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see there are shafts penetrate the land
> 
> We must wait to December maybe clear some things*
> 
> 
> Also apologize if Shi of talk is not clear
> I use google translator


The last pic is interesting you can see clearly the top of the pile !

You also see the rectangle forms in the floorplan (in the center of the slab).











And compare it to a older pic you can see it (under left).










These are the rectangle piles !

Original pic from: Naif Saudi









versus










link: http://www.worldofarchi.com/2012/07...7/kingdom-tower-test-pile-blueprints-and.html


----------



## fast_fokker

I reckon from the video above there can be little doubt that this will proceed. I am more confident now for sure.


----------



## KillerZavatar

yes i am also very confident, this project is the most realistic one to beat burj khalifa as the next tallest skyscraper.


----------



## acerx

i don't now if this was posted before but here it is for those that didn't saw it before

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftymigV1mhQ


----------



## ZZ-II

can't remember i saw this before. great video .

but i guess it has been posted already.


----------



## patrykus

This was just posted in saudi section. How did we missed that? The video is from February 2012 so the start date of the construction was planned long before bauer announced it on their website. And we were growing inpatient all this year :lol:


----------



## guy4versa

Just read a paper on world tallest supertall in equador,1.5km height...any link on it?


----------



## ZZ-II

guy4versa said:


> Just read a paper on world tallest supertall in equador,1.5km height...any link on it?


Never heard of it, probably a never build vision.


----------



## guy4versa

Tower of the sun 1.6km =
http://ecuadornews.blogspot.com/2012/11/worlds-largest-tower1600-meters-high-to.html


----------



## ZZ-II

guy4versa said:


> Tower of the sun 1.6km =
> http://ecuadornews.blogspot.com/2012/11/worlds-largest-tower1600-meters-high-to.html


Sounds more like an observation tower to me. But we're off topic now.


----------



## KillerZavatar

guy4versa said:


> Tower of the sun 1.6km =
> http://ecuadornews.blogspot.com/2012/11/worlds-largest-tower1600-meters-high-to.html


do we have a thread about that? seems like a rather new proposal. we maybe should create a thread for it, it will end up as vision most likely, but for now we might aswell talk about it in another thread. or is it an old vision?


----------



## AltinD

Thread exists already


----------



## patrykus

Yep and it's closed already  (second time this day)


----------



## KillerZavatar

AltinD said:


> Thread exists already


i wrote it before it existed though  it got created after or maybe even because of my comment haha


----------



## abukhaled

http://im30.gulfup.com/1qkh1.jpg

Tower of the sun


----------



## cilindr0

Kingdom tower is under construction right now? There is any picture?


----------



## KillerZavatar

cilindr0 said:


> Kingdom tower is under construction right now? There is any picture?


no it's not. foundation works are proposed to start next month


----------



## ecuaboy

A "picture" of the tower of the sun,you can see it here.

http://ecuadornews.blogspot.com/2012/11/tower-of-sunlatest-info-from-ecuador.html#more kay:


----------



## KillerZavatar

ecuaboy said:


> A "picture" of the tower of the sun,you can see it here.
> 
> http://ecuadornews.blogspot.com/2012/11/tower-of-sunlatest-info-from-ecuador.html#more kay:


we know...


----------



## Homie_Puan

godspeed!


----------



## Eadfrith

KillerZavatar said:


> no it's not. foundation works are proposed to start next month


We've been hearing that forever though. Its always next month.


----------



## ZZ-II

Eadfrith said:


> We've been hearing that forever though. Its always next month.


But this time it's final very sure


----------



## KillerZavatar

Eadfrith said:


> We've been hearing that forever though. Its always next month.


yes that's what happens always in all projects around the world :lol: all projects get delayed, but i am pretty sure this tower will rise, even though it may take longer than they promised.


----------



## Daireon

Is it really on prep. stage? :/


----------



## KillerZavatar

Daireon said:


> Is it really on prep. stage? :/


hard to say, it is more like after prep just waiting right now i think, but next month a contract is set for a famous german company to lay the foundation. so in december we will most likely see work finally. :cheers: so this tower should finally start rising beginning 2014 then. the foundation work is set to be going on for 10 months in total.


----------



## Fayez

^^ Yup !!


----------



## Trnovo

So is 1007 meters official or is it just a predicted height?


----------



## KillerZavatar

Trnovo said:


> So is 1007 meters official or is it just a predicted height?


i doubt it's official and i doubt we will know the final height until it is nearly topping out. i think they will keep it secret as long as they can as the developpers of Burj Khalifa did. So that they can always beat other proposals that may come soon who also raise for the crown. although it seems quite sure that Kingdom Tower won't have any opponents now who could take the crown before it. :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II

We just know it will be over 1000m tall.


----------



## KillerZavatar

however it is save to assume that it will be between 1000m and 1100m :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> however it is save to assume that it will be between 1000m and 1100m :cheers:


Yes, more than 1100m are extreme unlikely


----------



## patrykus

1007 comes from blueprints so it very well may be final. Whether it can be increased or not depends on the fact if the foundations has been over engineered to withstand tower's additional weight.

I personally have this impression for longer time now that they indeed are just playing with this "over the 1000m", because they know people will think it may be much taller while in fact what we'll get is just couple additional meters.


----------



## AltinD

^^ We don't know that. The Burj Khalifa was 113 meters shorter then what it ended up, not only when the foundations were completed but also till many of the lower levels were already built


----------



## patrykus

Foundation is still the most important. I remember reading somewhere that burj height could have been increased only because it's foundation was over-designed to withstand tower of height up to 1km or something around that number. Maybe the lower floors were over designed too? We don't know that. Maybe Fury can enlighten us. What I also find interesting (and Fury may know something about it) is whether all height options burj have had full technical documentation models etc. For instance have all height options had wind tunnel testing models made and tested? Or have this been done only for the final version? I'm asking this because we've already seen plans, 3d renders, and wind testing models of 1000m version of KT so whether all this has been prepared for all height options or just the final one of burj khalifa may be indication whether it can or can't be increased in future.


----------



## KillerZavatar

i somehow doubt that if the design stays mostly the same streching the top by 50m or 100m would change much in the tunnel testing though.


----------



## AltinD

^^ actually it does


----------



## AltinD

patrykus said:


> Foundation is still the most important. I remember reading somewhere that burj height could have been increased only because it's foundation was over-designed to withstand tower of height up to 1km or something around that number. Maybe the lower floors were over designed too? We don't know that. Maybe Fury can enlighten us. What I also find interesting (and Fury may know something about it) is whether all height options burj have had full technical documentation models etc. For instance have all height options had wind tunnel testing models made and tested? Or have this been done only for the final version? I'm asking this because we've already seen plans, 3d renders, and wind testing models of 1000m version of KT so whether all this has been prepared for all height options or just the final one of burj khalifa may be indication whether it can or can't be increased in future.


Foundations are always overenginered for height (ie weight), that's the easy part. It's the compensation for wind forces and vortexes that is more difficult to calculate and can result to foundation redesigns. 

Of course all the options were wind tested, even the redesign was made possible because of that (the setbacks on the wings). actually the wind tunnel test results showed that they could stretch it beyound the 1 km mark without additional stress to the foundations.

The lower levels were reinforced with carbonfiber strips though.


----------



## Trnovo

Well, we'll see. It will certainly take the crown, but I wonder for how long.. The future is really interesting, I imagine in 20 years 500 meters will be considered as short.. We'll have to see..


----------



## patrykus

AltinD said:


> Foundations are always overenginered for height (ie weight)


Not for additional 300m or 50% of the buildings height  They usually can add couple of floors for a regular tower. Foundation was clearly over engineered for future increases. 

I don't know if Kt will get height increase and if so how big but I'm pretty sure at the moment they are not planning anything more than 1000m. What's more it could be rather difficult to increase the height during construction without destroying towers design due to the fact that it consists of straight sloped walls going from the ground to the very top of it.


----------



## AltinD

Well, they can increase the mast ... or they can increase the height even before construction and not letting you know about it


----------



## Azrain98

The heck 1000m lol


----------



## patrykus

AltinD said:


> Well, they can increase the mast ...


Mast is also part of the straight walls. That would look wierd. Depends on how desperate they gets I guess.



AltinD said:


> or they can increase the height even before construction and not letting you know about it


That would be right about now and we just recently saw pictures of the wind test models. So if that models shows 1007 meters tower I guess nothing is going to change now unless they made several wind test models just to mislead us here :lol:


----------



## AltinD

^^ They do several tests anyway as they did with Burj Khalifa models. It's an essential part of designing supertalls (or anything that has to deal with aerodynamics)


----------



## patrykus

Several tests on same design (height)...


----------



## AltinD

^^ Yes, they do several tests on the same design (height), as they do also on several designs (height)


----------



## soltanalharbi

*Here you go guys The Pictures*

I tried to posted here but i did not know how. Please who ever can do that do so.

Here the links for the pictures from the Tower Site and what see there just came in today at 9 AM Dec 13, 2012 . 

Enjoy


http://im16.gulfup.com/oNPk1.jpg

http://im16.gulfup.com/BMSH2.jpg

http://im16.gulfup.com/JSM23.jpg


http://im16.gulfup.com/LmEU4.jpg


Enjoy


----------



## Munwon

soltanalharbi said:


> I tried to posted here but i did not know how. Please who ever can do that do so.
> 
> Here the links for the pictures from the Tower Site and what see there just came in today at 9 AM Dec 13, 2012 .
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> http://im16.gulfup.com/oNPk1.jpg
> 
> http://im16.gulfup.com/BMSH2.jpg
> 
> http://im16.gulfup.com/JSM23.jpg
> 
> 
> http://im16.gulfup.com/LmEU4.jpg
> 
> 
> Enjoy


Awesome update! I see Saudi Bauer, looks to me that they are moving in to start!!! Are you involved in the project? Keep the updates coming and Thank you!:banana:


----------



## patrykus

Thanks. Those pics are huge so resized them and reuploaded. Enjoy :cheers:


----------



## soltanalharbi

*Not really*



Munwon said:


> Awesome update! I see Saudi Bauer, looks to me that they are moving in to start!!! Are you involved in the project? Keep the updates coming and Thank you!:banana:


Not really But I own a land very close to the project (less than 200 meters) and i am waiting for this project to kicks in for quite sometime now so i can sell it. 

I am trying to be honest. 

But I will do the best I can to keep u posted with pictures.


----------



## patrykus

As promised  Seems like naysayers will have quite a surprise 



GOL2007 said:


> For me not the tower itself is the definite sign that they start the project (and will finish it) but the surrounding city to be built. As long as it is only dessert and even no infrastructure works can be seen it's clear that no tower will be built. Even if the tower needs 6 years to be built they would have to start now with the infrastructure for such a huge project. Just look at Burj Dubai and the Downtown Burj Dubai development. Both started simultaneously...





no_gods said:


> This tower is a big joke. hno:





Jay said:


> really coming along there... oh wait.. no it's not





Sooners4Life said:


> Yep. Fortunately I've never believed it was actually being built so no disappointment here. This is gonna die on the vine just like Nakheel Tower. Sad to see so many people still clinging to hope after all this time. Never gonna happen, folks. Move on, nothing to see here. Literally.


----------



## soltanalharbi

*They said more things are coming on Saturday*

They said more things are coming on Saturday. So I guess now they are preparing the stage.


----------



## CrazyDave

Well for me, I need to see pictures them breaking ground to be conviced construction has begun.


----------



## Blue Flame

patrykus said:


> As promised  Seems like naysayers will have quite a surprise


Not yet they won't. Prep may have started here, but Nakeel Tower started piling and building a foundation ring, and that's dead now. I won't believe this is going to built until it is above ground.
None the less, I think this has more promise than any other 1000+m tower out there.


----------



## Munwon

Blue Flame said:


> Not yet they won't. Prep may have started here, but Nakeel Tower started piling and building a foundation ring, and that's dead now. I won't believe this is going to built until it is above ground.
> None the less, I think this has more promise than any other 1000+m tower out there.


This tower could of died a quiet death along, long time ago. It has powerful backers behind it and the fact that machinery is on site proves that this is going ahead.


----------



## dunefreezer

Yeah, it does.

But the design is too good to be canceled. It just has to be built. Build the damn thing already. Can't wait. I remember those times I've been following Burj Khalifa's construction for more than 4 years. Can't wait for BK2 = Kingdom Tower. Will keep me more busy for the next few years.


----------



## Legomaniac

is this true? So then why is it still under the proposed section of the supertalls?


----------



## soltanalharbi

*Sorry Guys*

Sorry Guys I do not want to upset any body especially those who still have some doubts about the project. 
But I can tell you this that I am from Jeddah, Saudi Arabia and the Project will see the light by the will of God. The Money for the whole project has been already SECURED. In addition, it has been backed up by prince alwaleed and three other business mans. 

Prince alwaleed owns his own A 380 airbus , Question : Dose he needs that?

The Project is already on. 

Sorry but your doubts , It does not work with Saudi Arabia.


----------



## soltanalharbi

*This Video will explain*

This Video will explain some of the unanswered Questions.

Enjoy

http://blip.tv/ctbuh/ctbuh-2012-shanghai-congress-talal-al-maiman-kingdom-tower-the-world-s-next-tallest-building-6423597


----------



## fast_fokker

soltanalharbi said:


> First, I really put that post only because I appreciate what you guys wrote about the project and i want you to know before others as a return to your service.
> 
> Second, I can put the link that posted the news from the Tower site but unfortunately its in arabic just wait until they post their pictures and then you will have it.
> 
> By the way , the news coming from the site its self.
> 
> Any how here is the link
> 
> http://www.aqarcity.com/t3044222.html
> 
> Thanks to all of you who welcomed me


Welcome aboard. Cheers and thanks for the wonderful news.
Hope to get lots more info from you over the next few years.


----------



## ZZ-II

Many thx for the pics . So Bauer is on site already :cheers:
I've no doubts this tower will get build!


----------



## soltanalharbi

*Thank you All*

Thank you All.

Hopefully, I have the time to keep you posted at least with pictures and videos.

Enjoy the giant Tower.


----------



## patrykus

Blue Flame said:


> Not yet they won't. Prep may have started here, but Nakeel Tower started piling and building a foundation ring, and that's dead now. I won't believe this is going to built until it is above ground.
> None the less, I think this has more promise than any other 1000+m tower out there.


From the moment the construction started chances of this project failing are the same now as they will be when this tower is already halfway up. And yes, construction starts in few weeks as soon as bauer installs all it's equipment because unlike with burj khalifa there won't any huge hole here, they will start drilling foundation piles right aways from the "street" level. And since as we all know money have been secured for the project the only thing that can stop it now is something as dramatic as another world economic crisis (which stopped the nakheel tower). But since we are in the middle of one it can only get better for this project 

So yeah, naysayers can stay negative if they feel need to, but that doesn't change the fact that this thing is getting build as we speak, as predicted :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

back to prep ~

and thanks soltanalharbi for all the updates, what a start for a new member, welcome on board!


----------



## Fayez

Let's hope tomorrow we will see construction updates !! :master:


----------



## Rody69

*12.12.2012*

Saudi Bauer is on site now, a number of various machines are on the ground.

let's wait and see what the "boxing day" would bring in for us


----------



## no_gods

On these pics, it's hard to realize they are going to build a 1km tower :lol:


----------



## soltanalharbi

*hehhehheheh*



no_gods said:


> On these pics, it's hard to realize they are going to build a 1km tower :lol:


From my side I do not mind , Just please stick around.


----------



## soltanalharbi

*By The way*



no_gods said:


> On these pics, it's hard to realize they are going to build a 1km tower :lol:


By The way I like your Avatar, Please Stick around we do not want to miss u.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ haha don't worry, noone is going to abandon this thread, because now it really gets interesting :cheers:


----------



## Kopacz

Well it looks like a rather peaceful neighbourhood 
I don't want to be overly pessimistic, but it doesn't seem that in the next 10 years it will be a place worth moving to (the KT building, not the Jeddah overall).


----------



## soltanalharbi

*Well*



Kopacz said:


> Well it looks like a rather peaceful neighbourhood
> I don't want to be overly pessimistic, but it doesn't seem that in the next 10 years it will be a place worth moving to (the KT building, not the Jeddah overall).


Well it has its own beauty and unique package and it dose not have to please every body. 
Check out Diving in red sea.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Kopacz said:


> Well it looks like a rather peaceful neighbourhood
> I don't want to be overly pessimistic, but it doesn't seem that in the next 10 years it will be a place worth moving to (the KT building, not the Jeddah overall).


well a whole district is planned with this project called Kingdom City, but i think the whole development will take extremely long, however i am sure eventually more development outside kingdom city will move there because of all the new homes and work places that will come with Kingdom City. and once the main infrastructure is settled it will be easier for new things to move to this part of the city, although it is quite outside of Jeddah


----------



## ZZ-II

Until kingdom tower is finished a lots of other things arround are already build i guess.
But since it is the biggest project it has to start first


----------



## the sock

been away for a while .its good to see some progress.


----------



## NotThatGuy

Well guys ......... looks like the so much awaited moment finally came ...... World of Architecture states as official that piling works is set to start this month (the article is from Dec. 18th), it will take 10 months and the project is fully financed and won't suffer 'on hold' pauses due to lack of funds. Also, they've begun to leak first 3D structural models, plans and pile blueprints.
Have a look here and to the related articles:
http://www.worldofarchi.com/2012/07/kingdom-tower-test-pile-blueprints-and.html

Guess now the topic can be finally moved?


----------



## mtsbjm1

^^ Great Update kay:, soltan ! finally next year Kingdom Tower start becaming reality :yes: 

:cheers2:


----------



## blacktrojan3921

NotThatGuy said:


> Well guys ......... looks like the so much awaited moment finally came ...... World of Architecture states as official that piling works is set to start this month (the article is from Dec. 18th), it will take 10 months and the project is *fully financed and won't suffer 'on hold' pauses due to lack of funds.* Also, they've begun to leak first 3D structural models, plans and pile blueprints.
> Have a look here and to the related articles:
> http://www.worldofarchi.com/2012/07/kingdom-tower-test-pile-blueprints-and.html
> 
> Guess now the topic can be finally moved?


HUH??? Call me a skeptic but where did they get the money required to built this tower? :sly:

Well in any case, if it does get built, hopefully it won't have a fire that will make it crash like the Thompson Tower in the Thunderbirds episode "City of Fire" ;o


----------



## redbaron_012

Look its like this............from where I am at this is completely crazy. But I accept that the world is crazy so every one fits in. Don't go popping Champagne corks as that is not allowed ? is it ? anyway a super skyscraper was invented because everyone lived there and land price was so expensive and there is no room to spread out..........then you guys do this....?????????back to my first part...CRAZY.......


----------



## soltanalharbi

*Welcome to the Empire of Oil*



blacktrojan3921 said:


> HUH??? Call me a skeptic but where did they get the money required to built this tower? :sly:
> 
> Well in any case, if it does get built, hopefully it won't have a fire that will make it crash like the Thompson Tower in the Thunderbirds episode "City of Fire" ;o


Welcome to the Empire of Oil


----------



## DinoVabec

NotThatGuy said:


> Well guys ......... looks like the so much awaited moment finally came ...... World of Architecture states as official that piling works is set to start this month (the article is from Dec. 18th), it will take 10 months and the project is fully financed and won't suffer 'on hold' pauses due to lack of funds. Also, they've begun to leak first 3D structural models, plans and pile blueprints.
> Have a look here and to the related articles:
> http://www.worldofarchi.com/2012/07/kingdom-tower-test-pile-blueprints-and.html
> 
> Guess now the topic can be finally moved?


Piling work is announced to start this month by Bauer, but according to some insights from the site, they will keep delivering machinery and start in January. That's the latest info. Also, it won't take 10 months to fully finance the tower, tower is financed already, it will take 10 months to build foundations. :cheers:


----------



## 4npower

NotThatGuy said:


> Well guys ......... looks like the so much awaited moment finally came ...... World of Architecture states as official that piling works is set to start this month (the article is from Dec. 18th), it will take 10 months and the project is fully financed and won't suffer 'on hold' pauses due to lack of funds. Also, they've begun to leak first 3D structural models, plans and pile blueprints.
> Have a look here and to the related articles:
> http://www.worldofarchi.com/2012/07/kingdom-tower-test-pile-blueprints-and.html





DinoVabec said:


> Piling work is announced to start this month by Bauer, but according to some insights from the site, they will keep delivering machinery and start in January. That's the latest info. Also, it won't take 10 months to fully finance the tower, tower is financed already, it will take 10 months to build foundations. :cheers:






You should re-read that post. You just repeated everything he said :lol:


----------



## DinoVabec

4npower said:


> You should re-read that post. You just repeated everything he said :lol:


Oh boy. I was reading fast, and thought he said financing will be done in 10 months. My bad. Sorry. :nuts:


----------



## NotThatGuy

DinoVabec said:


> Oh boy. I was reading fast, and thought he said financing will be done in 10 months. My bad. Sorry. :nuts:


Yep, when speaking about financing, I was meaning the entire project and not the piling works only. My English phrasing is sometimes faulty, sorry :nuts:


----------



## Sooners4Life

NotThatGuy said:


> Well guys ......... looks like the so much awaited moment finally came ...... World of Architecture states as official that piling works is set to start this month (the article is from Dec. 18th), it will take 10 months and the project is fully financed and won't suffer 'on hold' pauses due to lack of funds. Also, they've begun to leak first 3D structural models, plans and pile blueprints.
> Have a look here and to the related articles:
> http://www.worldofarchi.com/2012/07/kingdom-tower-test-pile-blueprints-and.html
> *
> Guess now the topic can be finally moved?*


I'm not 100% sure on this since I'm fairly new to this site, but I'm assuming this thread will get moved into the U/C section once this project is actually, you know... UNDER CONSTRUCTION. If there was a *Set to start this month* forum, I'm sure the mods would happily move it there post-haste, but it probably would have been placed there about two years ago when construction was originally "just about to start." Apparently the mods need more than pics of a couple trucks and storage containers in a vague desert-like area to verify that construction of a kilometer-high tower is under way at a specific location in Jeddah. Crazy, I know. :|


----------



## ZZ-II

When we get pics where we can see that they started with pilling it can be moved


----------



## patrykus

^^ Exactly. It's very simple really. Rule is this: to move thread to u/c any structural part of the building must be u/c meaning that as soon as any of these "couple of trucks in vague desert-like area" start to drill this thread moves to u/c section. And that is soon :cheers:


----------



## helghast

http://vimeo.com/52086932

I'd pay $1,000 for those models lol


----------



## ThatOneGuy

One of the three wings (I love 3 winged structures) will have no setbacks for a kilometer. That will make it look huge and amazing since the design works so well with this height.


----------



## doudousouli

How many time they need to finish the foundations of the tower ?


----------



## tim1807

^^ About ten months.


----------



## K.S.A

^^ anybody in jeddah please we want pics every week from site


----------



## doudousouli

Ok thanks tim1807  so it's about a year to wait before seeing the tower starting to rise ?!


----------



## tim1807

^^ If the foundations start soon I expect it to come out of the hole in a year.


----------



## æthær

Wow, I'll be so excited if this gets built.. hope this thing on the side is an observation deck and not some silly pool, it really disturbs the beauty of this tower..


----------



## ThatOneGuy

To me it looks like a helipad, but IDK.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Probably not a helipad, considering how winds act around buildings like this. Landing a helicopter there without crashing into the spire a few metres away would require a very skilled pilot.


----------



## patrykus

Even the architect himself have said it's not a helipad.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

It was going to be a helipad, but they decided it wasn't feasible, which lead them to make it a observation deck.


----------



## China Hand

So they are driving pilings but lack of current updates means we don't know if this moves or not?


----------



## ZZ-II

China Hand said:


> So they are driving pilings but lack of current updates means we don't know if this moves or not?


Yes ^^. We don't know for sure if they started pilling already.


----------



## æthær

ZZ-II said:


> Yes ^^. We don't know for sure if they started pilling already.



Some new pics would be great :nuts:


----------



## Marioma




----------



## Marioma

But the tower will rise maybe in some month's.....


----------



## Marioma




----------



## Marioma

OLD


----------



## gincan

I find it amazing they are allowing this structure so close to the airport. In other cities such a tall building would have to be built at least 30 km away from the airport.


----------



## DinoVabec

gincan said:


> I find it amazing they are allowing this structure so close to the airport. In other cities such a tall building would have to be built at least 30 km away from the airport.


They are so full of money they could easily just build new airport 30 km away from the building.


----------



## abukhaled

DinoVabec said:


> They are so full of money they could easily just build new airport 30 km away from the building.


----------



## Rody69

*a first time on the internet render (view from the "Kingdom Tower Boulevard-west") *:cheers:













*old render but with higher resolution:
*


----------



## Crazy Dude

The entire world hopes and prays this futuristic miracle is slated for construction start in early 2013. A German contractor is hired to do the piling, but I cannot find any confirmation the drilling already started yet.﻿ We cannot wait to see this piece of desert being turned into the science-fiction wonder. The design is stunningly beautiful and the (minor) mistakes made at Burj (the Outrigger problem!) are solved in this new design. Powerful, sleek, elegant, and a tribute to all mankind! :cheers:


----------



## patrykus

At least from those two renders it doesn't look like there will be lots of tall buildings next to the Kingdom Tower.

Anyway, thanks for posting Rody


----------



## ZZ-II

Crazy Dude said:


> The entire world hopes and prays this futuristic miracle is slated for construction start in early 2013. A German contractor is hired to do the piling, but I cannot find any confirmation the drilling already started yet.﻿ We cannot wait to see this piece of desert being turned into the science-fiction wonder. The design is stunningly beautiful and the (minor) mistakes made at Burj (the Outrigger problem!) are solved in this new design. Powerful, sleek, elegant, and a tribute to all mankind! :cheers:


We know that Bauer is on site, and they're working already. Can't take very long until pilling will start.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Jesus christ, that render is amazing, it looks so unbelievably tall :nuts:


----------



## krkseg1ops

It is awesome indeed. Even though It is a sharp-edged pyramid, the sheer size of It makes me dizzy.


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> Jesus christ, that render is amazing, it looks so unbelievably tall :nuts:


Because it is .

Imo the spire looks a bit too tall here. I prefer floors going higher up.


----------



## no_gods

Half of the tower is spire hno:


----------



## Сталин

no_gods said:


> Half of the tower is spire hno:


So true.


----------



## KillerZavatar

the spire indeed is oversized, but even without the spire this building is amongst the tallest in the world, if not the tallest :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

If this ends up well, it might be a suitable tower to fill the gap left by the cancellation of Russia Tower. There are seriously not enough three-pointed star-shaped buildings in the world and this one just looks great.


----------



## _Mort_

no_gods said:


> Half of the tower is spire hno:


i think 1/3 is a spire


----------



## Cafer

Rody69 said:


> *a first time on the internet render (view from the "Kingdom Tower Boulevard-west") *:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *old render but with higher resolution:
> *


Yeah,cant wait to built :cheers:

Jeddah is also the Place where Adam´s wife Eva landed on earth when they were banned from paradise.

Adam landed somewhere in Africa ( Somalia ).And they had to wait almost 500 years for meeting again.


----------



## ZZ-II

_Mort_ said:


> i think 1/3 is a spire


~300m i believe. At least i think i read somethink like that


----------



## Redzio

By *Cristobal100*



Cristobal100 said:


>


----------



## KillerZavatar

Cafer said:


> Yeah,cant wait to built :cheers:
> 
> Jeddah is also the Place where Adam´s wife Eva landed on earth when they were banned from paradise.
> 
> Adam landed somewhere in Africa ( Somalia ).And they had to wait almost 500 years for meeting again.


lmao


----------



## KingdomTower

Rody69 said:


> *a first time on the internet render (view from the "Kingdom Tower Boulevard-west") *:cheers:


I hope for new pictures from the site :cheers:


----------



## huizer

fast_fokker said:


> Cue the individuals who will either say...
> 
> 1. These are old pictures and show nothing new, or
> 2. This does not mean the building will actually get built, or
> 3. This does not mean the building will get out of the ground, or
> 4. It's all for prestige and does not need to get built so will not get built, or
> 5. It's ugly and shouldn't get built so will not get built, or
> 6. It's not an appropriate location and shouldn't get built so will not get built, or
> 7. It looks lame and shouldn't get built so will not get built, or
> 8. It's a pipe dream and shouldn't get built so will not get built, or
> 9. It's a waste of money and shouldn't get built so will not get built, or
> 10. It's getting boring and shouldn't get built so will not get built, or
> 11. Obvious construction dangers so it shouldn't get built so will not get built, or
> 12. Blah, blah, blah...
> 
> Anyone want to add more...
> 
> Personally, I love it and will be checking this forum excitedly every day to catch each and every inch of progress the wonderful photographers like Naif Saudi, Marioma and Rody69 can bring us. Thanks guys.


how about NIMBY? :tongue2:


----------



## GerFok

@ Rody 69: Thank you for your magnificent update. We were graving for this quite a while now. Hope to see the pics of the middle of feb.


----------



## Rody69

you are welcome guys 

I'll try to arrange a regular visit with them, although I'm getting really busy these days as I just started my own company in addition to the job I have at the moment 

any way, your sweet words give the motivation to do more..
Best regards


----------



## KillerZavatar

fast_fokker said:


> Cue the individuals who will either say...
> 
> 1. These are old pictures and show nothing new, or
> 2. This does not mean the building will actually get built, or
> 3. This does not mean the building will get out of the ground, or
> 4. It's all for prestige and does not need to get built so will not get built, or
> 5. It's ugly and shouldn't get built so will not get built, or
> 6. It's not an appropriate location and shouldn't get built so will not get built, or
> 7. It looks lame and shouldn't get built so will not get built, or
> 8. It's a pipe dream and shouldn't get built so will not get built, or
> 9. It's a waste of money and shouldn't get built so will not get built, or
> 10. It's getting boring and shouldn't get built so will not get built, or
> 11. Obvious construction dangers so it shouldn't get built so will not get built, or
> 12. Blah, blah, blah...
> 
> Anyone want to add more...
> 
> Personally, I love it and will be checking this forum excitedly every day to catch each and every inch of progress the wonderful photographers like Naif Saudi, Marioma and Rody69 can bring us. Thanks guys.


such wise words from a person called_ fast fokker_


----------



## The-Real-Link

Thank you for the update.


----------



## luife100

Certainly is an impressive project, beautifull, it challenges our hability to build massive things, but, at the other hand, I can't avoid thinking in all that money involved in a proyect that, lets face it, it is not necesary. Besides the tourism that it could generate by itself, a multi 200-meters proyect could easily work as well. So then we know that the only reason that can get this proyect to the reality, is to satisfy the need to be at the top, to satisfy the human ego. And that is an unconfortable fact that implies all this proyect. 

We can say that the arrival of manhood to the moon was made by the same purposes, but to reach the sky and understand the universe looks to me much more significant than "building a tall building" despite the fact that it will be a massive task, and it will break many records.


----------



## 4npower

luife100 said:


> Certainly is an impressive project, beautifull, it challenges our hability to build massive things, but, at the other hand, I can't avoid thinking in all that money involved in a proyect that, lets face it, it is not necesary. Besides the tourism that it could generate by itself, a multi 200-meters proyect could easily work as well. So then we know that the only reason that can get this proyect to the reality, is to satisfy the need to be at the top, to satisfy the human ego. And that is an unconfortable fact that implies all this proyect.
> 
> We can say that the arrival of manhood to the moon was made by the same purposes, but to reach the sky and understand the universe looks to me much more significant than "building a tall building" despite the fact that it will be a massive task, and it will break many records.




Thank you for your input. Not sure if anybody that is following this thread gives a shit about anything you just said though hno:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Yeah, but everyone knows that's the case for this building, though.


----------



## FutureGeelong

I like Kingdom Tower and am looking forward to its construction but I do hope they make more buildings that don't rely on the spire for height... Not saying that Kingdom Tower is 'relying' on it. 

How much height will be between its highest level and spire anyway?

Other than this, I can't wait to see it get built, Melbourne needs some taller buildings!


----------



## 4npower

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^ Yeah, but everyone knows that's the case for this building, though.



Its the case for any supertall that is built these days.....no big surprise there. But i am here for one reason and that is to follow the worlds tallest and most beautiful buildings and to see architecture advances in ways that once were thought impossible. Really, who cares about the politics of why a tower is built. If that is the case then i'm sure there are many political websites out there to voice ones opinion of why a tower should be 1000m or 300m. The name of this site is skyscrapercity.com last time i checked.


----------



## chrismagadia

i wonder how long before this tower beats burj khalifa and become the tallest man-made structure


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

When this thread is going to be in U/C forum. Now we even have piling rigs at the site. So what are we waiting for this to be U/C.:bash:


----------



## ZZ-II

Riyadh Crusher said:


> When this thread is going to be in U/C forum. Now we even have piling rigs at the site. So what are we waiting for this to be U/C.:bash:


We're just waiting for the pilling machines to start drilling . That will happen very soon :cheers:


----------



## chrismagadia

Soon is the word why i have a feeling not to soon and another tower somewhere in south asia emerges as the burj beater


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

How would we able to know that the rigs has started the drilling. It is also possible that they have already started with some drillings.


----------



## patrykus

Nope Rody told us the works are scheduled to start 9th of FEB 2013. Everything before is preparation by the ssc standards. So it's very close, just not yet.


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

Hope so.


----------



## FutureGeelong

patrykus said:


> Nope Rody told us the works are scheduled to start 9th of FEB 2013. Everything before is preparation by the ssc standards. So it's very close, just not yet.


That is actually much closer than what I was expecting... really looking forward to it =)


----------



## fast_fokker

KillerZavatar said:


> such wise words from a person called_ fast fokker_


Hey thanks man


----------



## Dirkky

So, actual height, 0,50 m.
And growing up.


----------



## Crazy Dude

Is it just me﻿ or does this building not look a lot like the one WRIGHT designed called the Illinois.


----------



## ZZ-II

Crazy Dude said:


> Is it just me﻿ or does this building not look a lot like the one WRIGHT designed called the Illinois.


Yes, it has some similarities indeed. Not sure if the illinois was designed with a three-wing-footprint too.


----------



## Naif Saudi

ZZ-II said:


> if all goes right bauer will start drilling the next few days! i'm sure with the next picture update we can move this thread to the U/C section


:cheers: We are waiting Dear


----------



## FutureGeelong

Any more updates? How far off on site work are we? Have they started digging? Slab work yet?


----------



## ZZ-II

FutureGeelong said:


> Any more updates? How far off on site work are we? Have they started digging? Slab work yet?


They won't digging ^^. Foundation work should start the next few days if all goes right.


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

My God taller than BK.....


----------



## PinkFloyd

^ Yeah. With the huge spire.


----------



## ZZ-II

PinkFloyd said:


> ^ Yeah. With the huge spire.


BK has a tall spire too, so it doesn't matter


----------



## acerx

does anyone know what the temperature difference could be between the ground and 1000 m in that area?


----------



## ZZ-II

acerx said:


> does anyone know what the temperature difference could be between the ground and 1000 m in that area?


don't know, but i guess it's almost nothing.


----------



## benkenobi87

ZZ-II said:


> don't know, but i guess it's almost nothing.


not true, the temperature goes down of 1 degree every 200 mt more or less, so the top of the building will be 4/5 degrees colder than the base


----------



## Talisker

^^ The dry lapse rate is about 10 degrees C per km


----------



## cd7890

ZZ-II said:


> Yes, it has some similarities indeed. Not sure if the illinois was designed with a three-wing-footprint too.


that it was...


----------



## Fayez

acerx said:


> does anyone know what the temperature difference could be between the ground and 1000 m in that area?


almost 10 degrees ( C )


----------



## K.S.A

^^ i think 1 degree every 150 m...


----------



## acerx

wow 10 degrees is more than i expected


----------



## ZZ-II

acerx said:


> wow 10 degrees is more than i expected


Same here. I thought it would be arround 2-4 degrees


----------



## imagineer100

http://m.flickr.com/lightbox?id=8459508399

Looks like the Illinois a lot.


----------



## aphw

And India Tower is of a similar shape.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Dont expect any rise of construction above groundlevel in the coming months...



Kingdom Tower Project - Jeddah, Kingdom of Saudi Arabia

Saudi Bauer awarded the Piling Works for the Kingdom Tower (One kilometre tower).

The Kingdom Tower - to rise in the northern district of the Saudi Arabian city of Jeddah - will succeed the Burj Khalifa (also founded on Bauer piles) as the tallest building in the world. At 1,001 metres, it will be the first skyscraper in the world to break through the kilometer mark. 

The Kingdom Tower Piles shall extend to depths exceeding 100 meters.
*The works are expected to commence in January 2013 and be completed by September, 2013.*

link: http://www.saudibauer.com/en/news/News_09_2012.html

hno:


----------



## acerx

http://www.kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/New-photos-from-the-Kingdom-Tower-construction-site.html


what does it means ? there u/c?


----------



## ZZ-II

acerx said:


> http://www.kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/New-photos-from-the-Kingdom-Tower-construction-site.html
> 
> what does it means ? there u/c?


That are pics from last year. That was a test pile.
So nothing new


----------



## deusto

Amazing :bow:


----------



## Stephan23

ZZ-II said:


> That are pics from last year. That was a test pile.
> So nothing new


Shit :bash:


----------



## K.S.A

^^ last update was month ago , i hope there progress in site.....


----------



## windowsoftheworld

I like the old render better. :dunno:


----------



## HRP4Life

When do you think construction on this skyscraper will start?


----------



## maceboy

Talisker said:


> ^^ The dry lapse rate is about 10 degrees C per km


The only real historical research available is from a weather ballon in Abu Dabi which goes to 600m only. Pro rata the temperature should be about 15 degrees less at 1000 m.


----------



## acerx

What are those notches in the side walls
for? balconies ??


----------



## krkseg1ops

I don't think having a balcony on floor 150 is a good thing.


----------



## ZZ-II

Maybe it's for openings to reduce the wind load.


----------



## 4npower

krkseg1ops said:


> I don't think having a balcony on floor 150 is a good thing.





It is if you don't mind being tethered with a harness :lol:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The holes are to reduce wind stress. I think I remember hearing it in some interview with the architect.


----------



## ZZ-II

ThatOneGuy said:


> The holes are to reduce wind stress. I think I remember hearing it in some interview with the architect.


Since this tower won't have setbacks like BK it's probably necessary


----------



## doudousouli

new pics of the site ?


----------



## Gwellbeing

The competition just got more intense since Abu Dhabi and Pakistan signs deal to build worlds tallest tower in Pakistan
http://www.emirates247.com/business/economy-finance/abu-dhabi-group-property-tycoon-to-build-world-s-tallest-building-in-pakistan-2013-02-15-1.495174


----------



## ZZ-II

Gwellbeing said:


> The competition just got more intense since Abu Dhabi and Pakistan signs deal to build worlds tallest tower in Pakistan
> http://www.emirates247.com/business/economy-finance/abu-dhabi-group-property-tycoon-to-build-world-s-tallest-building-in-pakistan-2013-02-15-1.495174


Hope to hear more about that soon :cheers:


----------



## patrykus

We once have had a thread for a megatall in Karachi but that project is pretty much dead now. This may be a hoax as well but who knows...


----------



## PIA777

patrykus said:


> We once have had a thread for a megatall in Karachi but that project is pretty much dead now. This may be a hoax as well but who knows...


Well this project is backed by Bahria town and they are the best company in Pakistan when it comes to setting up little communities, if Bahria can't do it, no one else can do it in Pakistan either, they also have a 60 flr tower under construction in Karachi. Lets wait couple of days to see if we can get more details.


----------



## tim1807

Pakistan, sounds ridiculous. The tallest buildings there are the Dolmen City twins at 210m. And they are not so good looking. But still there are not many cities as big as as Karachi with a smaller skyline.


----------



## ZZ-II

i guess Bauer is working on the foundation already. so Kingdom Tower will be the WTB for a while. No other Project in that height-class is anywhere near to start construction in the near future, except Kingdom Tower!
It was clear that BK wouldn't be the tallest forever, and the same counts for KT. But it definitely will be the tallest for a while


----------



## tim1807

Indeed, if there are others, like the one in Karachi, they are years behing the Kingdom Tower in stage.


----------



## mwahmed

The tallest tower in Karachi will be tallest than every under const. building in the world, even more tallest than Kingdom tower but at first Kingdom tower will be tallest if built early.


----------



## China Hand

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> From this image ^^ it looks like the top floor will be somewhere around the 650m mark, which leaves one third of the building being nothing more than an empty spire. :nuts: The design is inspiring, but for me the true height of a building is it's top floor, anything above that is just "cheap" ostentation. The burj Kalifa already cheated us with this cheap trick, and I really don't want to see more supertalls, "cheating" their way to the top. First and foremost this is a BUILDING, and the purpose of a building is to HOUSE PEOPLE so if you claim to be building a structure that is 1000m, than I want a floor at at-least 990m, otherwise all you have is a 650m tall building, with a ridiculous antenna on top.


Yes but if you do that you get this:










Do you REALLY think it looks better this way? I don't.


----------



## 4npower

China Hand said:


> Yes but if you do that you get this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you REALLY think it looks better this way? I don't.



That would look good in NYC after you chop off 2 of it's toes.. then turn the observation deck into a big swimming pool and have a diving board at the top level and pray that the wind doesn't catch you on the way down :lol:


----------



## acerx

China Hand said:


> Yes but if you do that you get this:
> 
> Do you REALLY think it looks better this way? I don't.


It looks more like rusia tower and i like it also with no spire but in jedha a spire will fit


----------



## imagineer100

It looks like the Shard a bit like that.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

The-Real-Link said:


> Ok fine, whipped this up in Photoshop in a few minutes. The scale was locked and I just went up until the terrace is at ~1KM. As you can see even if the concept of the slanted / buttressed design held up, the tower would then have nearly a 600m spire and be 1.66x as wide...ish. IE, HUGE. But a neat comparison for sure.


^^ Get rid of that unnecessary spire and it is perfect. Who needs a gigantic pin cushion anyway. :cheers:

Oh, and also switch the observation platform to the other side. 










Now this is much better.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I personally find the design perfect as it is, the three wings and the clean design(no setbacks for 1km will be an amazing sight from below)
I don't care whatsoever for the height as long as the design matches it! And this one does :drool:


----------



## Fayez

I am expecting a *NEW DELAY !!*


----------



## ZZ-II

fayzoon said:


> I am expecting a *NEW DELAY !!*


Why? just because we've no new pics atm?


----------



## seth415

Is this building being constructed??? I think it'd be eve better than dubai


----------



## KillerZavatar

seth415 said:


> Is this building being constructed??? I think it'd be eve better than dubai


foundation works. so yeah it is being made. we are just waiting for pictures to move it :cheers:


----------



## The-Real-Link

Hey OldBlackMarble

I do like the chopped off look that you did give the bigger diagram, but that still doesn't preclude the fact that the tower would then be like, 500-600 feet wide at the base to hold the slant in check. There's a good amount of space in the current design as is. Could they fill all the units if the tower suddenly had 2-2.5x the amount of square footage (meterage)? 

I'd say but forget all that because the ob deck is at 825m so wooo! Haha.

Maybe just contact Adrian Smith and encourage him to do a redesign. For this shape though I'd argue that aesthetically it needs the spire. Just having it lopped off doesn't look right. The slant is nice though.


----------



## towerpower123

The-Real-Link said:


> Ok fine, whipped this up in Photoshop in a few minutes. The scale was locked and I just went up until the terrace is at ~1KM. As you can see even if the concept of the slanted / buttressed design held up, the tower would then have nearly a 600m spire and be 1.66x as wide...ish. IE, HUGE. But a neat comparison for sure.












http://mossandfog.com/2011/08/02/still-creeping-towards-the-heavens/


----------



## mwahmed

So the height of Kingdom tower is reduced??


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

The-Real-Link said:


> Hey OldBlackMarble
> 
> I do like the chopped off look that you did give the bigger diagram, but that still doesn't preclude the fact that the tower would then be like, 500-600 feet wide at the base to hold the slant in check. There's a good amount of space in the current design as is. Could they fill all the units if the tower suddenly had 2-2.5x the amount of square footage (meterage)?
> 
> I'd say but forget all that because the ob deck is at 825m so wooo! Haha.
> 
> Maybe just contact Adrian Smith and encourage him to do a redesign. For this shape though I'd argue that aesthetically it needs the spire. Just having it lopped off doesn't look right. The slant is nice though.


Yes, the dimensions would need to be altered. Just "blowing it up" like I did with Photoshop would not be practical. Honestly, I think one of the reasons they put such a huge spire on it, and the same with the one in Dubai, is because if it had floors all the way to the top, it would be far more expensive, both to build and maintain, more elevators required, just overall a much more complex building. I think the way it is now, they can get the world record height, which I think is the MAIN reason they are building it, without the complexity and cost. So in essence they are cheating, which is the Exact thing I don't like about it. But that's just my thing.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

towerpower123 said:


> http://mossandfog.com/2011/08/02/still-creeping-towards-the-heavens/


I have to say, on pure esthetics, the Illinois is still better looking. :cheers: Maybe at some point in the future someone will actually build it, since we've already been waiting for it for over fifty years.


----------



## unforgotten

don't expend too much of your money to build something you don't need


----------



## ZZ-II

mwahmed said:


> So the height of Kingdom tower is reduced??


Lol no, where did you get that from?


----------



## iger_uae

*the construction is expected to start in the middle of 2013 now... I guess*

*source:*

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/jeddah-s-1km-tower-be-managed-by-london-shard-firm-490393.html


----------



## ZZ-II

Bauer is on site already. I don't get why the start is middle of the year now. Maybe they mean the superstructure and not the foundation


----------



## storms991

*Shard builder plans world's tallest skyscraper in Saudi Arabia
Kingdom Tower skyscraper in Jeddah will surpass Dubai's 828m Burj Khalifa
Share 130*

guardian.co.uk, Thursday 21 February 2013 11.38 GMT

The team behind the construction of The Shard in London has landed a contract to project-manage the $1.2bn construction of the world's tallest building. Photograph: Mace/PA
The builder of The Shard skyscraper in London will be the project manager for the planned 1,000-metre-high Kingdom Tower in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia - the proposed tallest building in the world.

Mace will manage the development in a joint venture with construction consultant EC Harris, part of Dutch group Arcadis. The skyscraper will be built by the Saudi construction firm Bin Laden Group.

The tower's height is planned at almost three times the height of the Shard (at 308 metres), although by precisely how much is a secret. The structure will take over from Dubai's 828-metre Burj Khalifa as the world's tallest skyscraper.

The tower is to include a hotel, serviced apartments and luxury condominiums.

Plans were unveiled 18 months ago by Saudi billionaire Prince Alwaleed bin Talal as the centrepiece to the Kingdom City development in Jeddah, a major Red Sea port.

"One of the reasons we hired them is they are going to use the same team that was on The Shard," Waleed Abduljaleel Batterjee, chief executive of developer Jeddah Economic Company, told British trade magazine Building.

Oil-rich Saudi Arabia is undertaking multibillion-pound projects to improve its infrastructure and meet its burgeoning housing needs, spending more than £263bn in the five years to 2013.

Jeddah, the country's second-largest city with around 4 million residents, has long complained of neglect.

Firms will "start mobilising" in April and construction work should start by the middle of the year, Batterjee said.

Construction will take just over five years.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2013/feb/21/shard-builder-worlds-tallest-skyscraper


----------



## K.S.A

^^ *Shard builders Mace to project manage Saudi Arabia's Kingdom tower*.


When completed, the Kingdom tower near Jeddah will be the world's tallest building, potentially reaching a height of 1,200m , The British company that built the Shard skyscraper in London will manage the construction of the Kingdom tower in Saudi Arabia, which will be the world's tallest building when completed.

Mace, which also played a part in building the London Eye and renovating Oxford's Ashmolean Museum, has been appointed by the Jeddah Economic Company (JEC) to jointly oversee the £780m project with EC Harris, a British-based construction consultancy.

Exactly how far the Kingdom tower will rise above the sands of the Arabian desert near Jeddah is still a closely guarded secret, but JEC said it will be taller than the 830 metre Burj Khalifa, currently the world's tallest building. The company also said it would be four times as high as the 310 metre Shard, meaning it could top out at about 1,200 metres.

The Saudi Binladin group will begin construction later this year and the project should be completed in winter 2018.

The Saudi billionaire Prince Alwaleed bin Talal unveiled the plans, by American firm Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture, 18 months ago as part of a new £13bn Kingdom City development on the Red Sea coast to the north of Jeddah.
The chief executive of JEC, Waleed Abdul Jaleel Batterjee, said: "The vision of constructing the tallest tower in the world in Jeddah belongs to HRH Prince Alwaleed bin Talal. His vision is also that the project itself will set the world's sights on our beloved Kingdom of Saudi Arabia. Furthermore, the project will help create hundreds of jobs for our Saudi countrymen."

He told Building magazine that Mace was chosen because it was "going to use the same team that was on the Shard".

With a total construction area of more than 500,000 sq m, the Kingdom tower will include a five-star hotel, luxury flats, office space and the world's highest observatory, with breathtaking views of the Red Sea and the al-Sawarat mountains to the east.

Oil-rich Saudi Arabia has growing housing demands and is planning to spend about £260bn on infrastructure projects to meet its needs over the next five years.

Jeddah is the country's second largest city, with a population of 4 million. It has long complained of being neglected in favour of the capital, Riyadh, and recently had its bid to turn the old city into a Unesco world heritage site turned down.

Mark Reynolds, chief executive of Mace, said: "Kingdom tower is a project of international importance and immense ambition and we are delighted to be part of the team tasked with its delivery. As the client's project manager, I am confident we will deliver a development exemplary in innovation and approach."

source: http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2013/feb/21/shard-mace-saudi-arabia-kingdom-tower


----------



## cfredo

ZZ-II said:


> Lol no, where did you get that from?


I think those modified SSP-diagrams confused him. :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II

cfredo said:


> I think those modified SSP-diagrams confused him. :lol:


:lol:, that's possible.


----------



## KillerZavatar

like with Burj Khalifa, they will probably not tell the exact spire height until it is already far risen. the option of it still reaching above 1100m is great :cheers:


----------



## Borromini's Ghost

Awe inspiring and totally ridiculous all at the same time.

My question is:

Where do people assemble during a fire drill? In fact how do the get out with out using the lifts? That's one hell of a load of stairs :lol:


----------



## tim1807

^^Yes, such building requires a lot of everything. We will see things never done before.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Borromini's Ghost said:


> My question is:
> 
> Where do people assemble during a fire drill? In fact how do the get out with out using the lifts? That's one hell of a load of stairs :lol:


I'm not sure in any way, but if I were to guess, I'd say that the tower would be split into "fire sections", and a fire drill would simply involve "evacuate the affected sections" (even if that involves going up floors). The Y-shape footprint should make it possible to always have two alternate escape routes in the event of a fire; if one "arm" goes ablaze, the tower is designed to prevent the fire from spreading to the others. The fire drills would then rely on the core being fireproof enough to contain the fire in one wing (again due to the Y-shape, all spreading of fire from wing to wing would necessarily have to go through the core).

This again means that it would be quite unlikely for two wings to be on fire at the same time. As far as fires are concerned, the tower would be like three separate buildings, and the probability of more than one wing being on fire is small enough that fire drills would only have to revolve around a scenario of a fire in one wing. Occupants of the wing in question would have to evacuate to another wing until help arrives. A total evacuation would take hours, and possibly be done in steps to prevent clogging the staircases.

Then again, there are events requiring a full evacuation, and those would be "interesting" to organize. Luckily, the concentration of people is the greatest near the base, so the greatest portion of the occupants would also be the easiest one to evacuate. The tower is also thickest near the base, so it would be almost impossible for an event to block the escape route for all three wings and at the same time affect a lot of people. An aircraft impact, for instance, would only affect all three wings if it happened near the top (thus only trapping the relatively few people being up there). Any major event near the bottom would be likely to leave at least one escape route open.


----------



## ZZ-II

K.S.A said:


> The Saudi Binladin group will begin construction later this year and the project should be completed in winter 2018.


ok, that means there's no delay. So Saudi Binladin Group will start with the superstructure later this year. For now Bauer is working on the foundation :cheers:


----------



## seth415

I personally think it's perfect as it is. It would look dull and less magnificent without the spire. Will definitely be visiting Jeddah when the kingdom city project is finished (hopefully before I die lol)


----------



## seth415

ZZ-II said:


> ok, that means there's no delay. So Saudi Binladin Group will start with the superstructure later this year. For now Bauer is working on the foundation :cheers:


:banana:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Getting more and more excited and it's becoming one of myaourite soon-to-be-towers in the world.

So no basement, I see. (I guess with 800 meters of usable floors you don't really need a basement!)


----------



## tim1807

^^ I don't believe this tower will include parking space but that is often build underground because it looks ugly above ground imo.


----------



## The-Real-Link

I thought the design was to feature something like parking for 1,500-6,000 cars (or was it 3K)... Anyway if it is underground, I thought I read it was being handled by an ancilitory garage / deck / underground structure that is nearby, but not directly underneath, the tower. 

Probably why you don't see under-building garages anymore for projects of this magnitude due to the old WTC '93 bombing.


----------



## Augustão d2

I dream that when I see part of suppetalls in construction appear like Kingdom Tower Jeddah-U/C


----------



## Ihatemyusername

I thought the construction already started? Am I just outdated or what?


----------



## ZZ-II

Ihatemyusername said:


> I thought the construction already started? Am I just outdated or what?


Probably yes, we just need some new pics as evidence


----------



## Ihatemyusername

ZZ-II said:


> Probably yes, we just need some new pics as evidence


You're right. I actually want to go back reading, but I'm too lazy to do it now. I just wait others to post updated pics. Lol


----------



## mtsbjm1

:banana: i'm very glad this thread now on the U/C side and also the construction is steady not slow not too fast :applause:

:cheers2:


----------



## Axel_F

Great to read that it is now under construction. :banana::banana:

And very interesting interview with Prince Al-Waleed. He put much own money in this project and want to make sure that the Kingdom Tower will be rise up from the ground. It sounds like the construction of the Kingdom Tower is a matter close to his heart.


----------



## friendsofthecity

I am glad to hear about the claim it is under construction. However, I would be very much interested in detailed information regarding what supposedly to be under construction, despite somebody visit to the site. 

Can somebody point me to the Jeddah Kingdom Tower official website,please?


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

^^Here you go. .......
http://kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/


----------



## Naif Saudi

*:dance:

woooow

U/C Finally :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:

Congratulations to all after a long wait :banana::banana::banana: 

More boom oh my city JEDDAH :applause: :applause: :applause:

:banana::banana::banana:​:banana::banana::banana:​:banana::banana::banana:​*


----------



## SNAEK

cheaper ..!!
that's greaaaaaat kay:
but i hope the quality is not bad


----------



## /-/_E_C_T_O_R 8§8

mg::nuts: Here We Go Again!!!:banana:


.....but a melancholy feel to the Burj Khalifa


----------



## BrunoBA

congrats!!!!...


----------



## TGN2010

*Yes!!!* :banana:


----------



## K.S.A

^^ anybody in jeddah please we want update every week...


----------



## the man from k-town

Kingdom+tower+jeddah-arab+saudi=1001meter von AL-malarati auf Flickr

 jeddah can be proud of its new landmark and record breaker


----------



## punchydj

K.S.A said:


> ^^ anybody in jeddah please we want update every week...


Or every day!:lol:


----------



## patrykus

friendsofthecity said:


> I am glad to hear about the claim it is under construction. However, I would be very much interested in detailed information regarding what supposedly to be under construction, despite somebody visit to the site.


That sounds like a rhetorical question. What is being constructed are foundation piles for the tower, what you can clearly see on the pictures posted by Rody.


----------



## Brazuca Surfer

:applause:

Congratulations for the people in Saudi Arabia!


----------



## PommesBude

Jeddah will be an economical business hub of Saudi Arabia on Red Sea.

North of Jeddah also a new city is built

*King Abdullah Economic City* ( KAEC )


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen

PommesBude said:


>


OMG this looks like a real bad movie. Is this for real? Prince Al Waleed in his airplane on his throne? :lol: Thank god the design of the tower has better taste than the interior of his airplane. 

But besides this great news we have a new World Tallest UC! :banana:


----------



## Huskies

I wonder how much of a "height fraud" this tower will be. Not fraud as in lying, more as in.. hmm .. Take Khalifa for example. The upper 250 meters is basically nothing, and the tallest occupied floor is below 600m. This tower looks even more top narrow than Khalifa, so im expecting a lot of specs with this building to be somewhat underwhelming in comparison to the total height. So that observatory platform is at below 700m . Im guessing a couple of floors above it and then 200-300 meters of nothing... but hey it will still be the tallest!


----------



## PommesBude

Huskies said:


> I wonder how much of a "height fraud" this tower will be. Not fraud as in lying, more as in.. hmm .. Take Khalifa for example. The upper 250 meters is basically nothing, and the tallest occupied floor is below 600m. This tower looks even more top narrow than Khalifa, so im expecting a lot of specs with this building to be somewhat underwhelming in comparison to the total height. So that observatory platform is at below 700m . Im guessing a couple of floors above it and then 200-300 meters of nothing... but hey it will still be the tallest!












On Top level of Burj Khalifa Kingdom Tower is still wider


----------



## SX4

punchydj said:


> Or every day!:lol:


:banana::banana::lol::lol:


----------



## K.S.A

punchydj said:


> Or every day!:lol:


^^ every day better :lol::lol:


----------



## RoofHeightMatters

Rody69 said:


> ^^ the land in Jeddah is not sandy as you think.it's mostly granite and lime stone, specially the area where the project is.


I'm saying that earlier in this thread there were quotes/diagrams of how they would do this because *they really really do have to for this building*. Probably no one has ever put this much weight pressing down over so little area. My question is do we have any pictures of them doing this thing that they already said that they would do.


----------



## AltinD

RoofHeightMatters said:


> It was explained a couple years ago that in order to build this huge thing in the desert sand they're going to use some kind of liquid to stiffen and reinforce the sand around the piles.
> 
> Are there any photos of them beginning this, or at least testing this process?


Are you confusing it with the liquid that is put on the dug holes so the sand walls around will not collapse and fill it again? A liquid that stays in while they put inside the steal cage caisons and when they pump the concrete in, being lighter it gets out of the hole, and then re-collected for reuse in the other pile?

That's common technique used during piling here, and it does not stiffen and reinforce the ground around piles at all.


----------



## endar

the man from k-town said:


> Kingdom+tower+jeddah-arab+saudi=1001meter von AL-malarati auf Flickr
> 
> jeddah can be proud of its new landmark and record breaker





PommesBude said:


> On Top level of Burj Khalifa Kingdom Tower is still wider


congrats Jedah and SA

can't wait to see this tower completed


----------



## Prince Valium

Rody69 said:


> I was at the site today...
> piling started on Saturday, few points are finished already (I saw 5 finished points ), three concrete maker towers are ready,,plus a new giant piling machine has arrived to the site this after noon, waiting for another two to arrive on the upcoming days..
> 
> more and detailed update will be provided by me on my next visit to the site on the 28th of March...
> 
> enjoy...



...its always fascinating to me to see pictures like this... how they build such a humongeous structure out of nothing...


----------



## 1lh4m5

wow, finally this tower move in to the UC section, Congrats kay:


----------



## Arch

RoofHeightMatters said:


> I'm saying that earlier in this thread there were quotes/diagrams of how they would do this because *they really really do have to for this building*. Probably no one has ever put this much weight pressing down over so little area. My question is do we have any pictures of them doing this thing that they already said that they would do.


You've assumed and misunderstood the diaphragm wall (slurry wall) method of construction. The liquid is a bentonite (slurry) solution and is used to prevent the collapse of the surrounding earth. It is displaced by the concrete as its pumped in to the bottom of the trench. It acts in no way to strengthen the surrounding earth. You shouldn't assume things because it makes an ASS out of U and ME. hno:


----------



## Ryzdans

I hope everything goes according to plan .... 
congrats :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## patrykus

RoofHeightMatters said:


> It was explained a couple years ago that in order to build this huge thing in the desert sand they're going to use some kind of liquid to stiffen and reinforce the sand around the piles.
> 
> Are there any photos of them beginning this, or at least testing this process?



What you are referring to is process called Chemical Grouting or Soil Stabilization. And indeed I reposted one guy's post from aqarcity mentioning about them conducting this at the beginning of 2012 in order to stiffen sandy ground. I can't guarantee to you whether this info is authentic or not but you can see pictures taken at the site at this time and indeed there are lots of tanks that could contain chemicals used in the process but they as much could contain slurry for test piles that were constructed at the same time so we can't be sure whether chemical grouting really took place or was just a rumor. But IMO if they really did this it probably have happen long time ago.

Here where it's worth to start reading (pictures of the site and page later links to the thorough explanation of the process):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=525819&page=155


----------



## HoneyDaddy

malec said:


>


Sadly, this is a very bad design in many ways, from an architect's POV.


----------



## germantower

^^ Why do you think so? Can you explain yourself, please?


----------



## HoneyDaddy

germantower said:


> ^^ Why do you think so? Can you explain yourself, please?


Sure!
1. In terms of aesthetics, we can add more grace:
a) by removing right angles (e.g., just by adding simple details)
b) putting accents on the height of the lower 2/3rds (or up to the disc) by adding vertical elements, or thoroughly organising the existing terraces
c) same thing by adding 1 more color of the glass or non-transparent vertical element onto each of 3 sides (now it looks just dull)
d) replacing the lonely annex disc with a bigger one, which would circumscribe the entire building (or adding 2 more discs)
2. In terms of usability, it should be made more practical (concerning the sloped sides)
3. In terms of safery, we can add some perimeter ledges, which would also handle light features and help to shape the building silhouette at night
4. Many more (i'm tired to to explain, but other mistakes seem obvious to me)... Just let them hire a smart architect!


----------



## 4npower

HoneyDaddy said:


> Sure!
> 1. In terms of aesthetics, we can add more grace:
> a) by removing right angles (e.g., just by adding simple details)
> b) putting accents on the height of the lower 2/3rds (or up to the disc) by adding vertical elements, or thoroughly organising the existing terraces
> c) same thing by adding 1 more color of the glass or non-transparent vertical element onto each of 3 sides (now it looks just dull)
> d) replacing the lonely annex disc with a bigger one, which would circumscribe the entire building (or adding 2 more discs)
> 2. In terms of usability, it should be made more practical (concerning the sloped sides)
> 3. In terms of safery, we can add some perimeter ledges, which would also handle light features and help to shape the building silhouette at night
> 4. Many more (i'm tired to to explain, but other mistakes seem obvious to me)... Just let them hire a smart architect!






I'm glad YOUR not the Architect on this project :lol:
Feel free to link us some of your work though...I'd love to see it :nuts:


----------



## HoneyDaddy

4npower said:


> I'm glad YOUR not the Architect on this project :lol:
> Feel free to link us some of your work though...I'd love to see it :nuts:


I understand u feeling hurt, if u is the one who "designed" this. If u have some involvement on this project, I can help - no problem. Just ask for that, I don't fall for manipulative allegations...


----------



## 4npower

HoneyDaddy said:


> I understand u feeling hurt, if u is the one who "designed" this. If u have some involvement on this project, I can help - no problem. Just ask for that, I don't fall for manipulative allegations...



Just as I thought, another opinion stopping by to give just that. You can move on now...I'm sure you've got a shit ton of buildings to design and architecture "firsts" to accomplish stacked a foot high on your desk :lol:


----------



## EywaEywa

Congratulation Jeddah
Will towering Red Sea
Somehow, based on rendering, i agree that the tower design should be shocking
But, i believe, when the tower finished, we will say "wow"


----------



## seth415

c) same thing by adding 1 more color of the glass or non-transparent vertical element onto each of 3 sides (now it looks just dull)

That's the worst architectural advice i've ever read/heard

Congratulations Jeddah!!! This tower is AMAZING!


----------



## ZZ-II

HoneyDaddy said:


> Sure!
> 1. In terms of aesthetics, we can add more grace:
> a) by removing right angles (e.g., just by adding simple details)
> b) putting accents on the height of the lower 2/3rds (or up to the disc) by adding vertical elements, or thoroughly organising the existing terraces
> c) same thing by adding 1 more color of the glass or non-transparent vertical element onto each of 3 sides (now it looks just dull)
> d) replacing the lonely annex disc with a bigger one, which would circumscribe the entire building (or adding 2 more discs)
> 2. In terms of usability, it should be made more practical (concerning the sloped sides)
> 3. In terms of safery, we can add some perimeter ledges, which would also handle light features and help to shape the building silhouette at night
> 4. Many more (i'm tired to to explain, but other mistakes seem obvious to me)... Just let them hire a smart architect!


you're definitely not an architect ^^. and you hopefully will never be :lol:


----------



## Vincen1

^^ Ok, let's add some lightness to the discussion, and just bash the prince's appearance.



PommesBude said:


> The Owner of the Kingdom Tower and chairman of Kingdom Holding Company
> 
> *Prince Al-Waleed bin Talal*


It was acceptable in the 80s


----------



## Legomaniac

Congrats people! hope to this monster rise over the near the future.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

When building a tower this size, engineering problems trump architectural ones every time. Having a disk circumsising the tower, for instance, would cause the wind to really screw things up. Maybe they could have done a few things differently, but I'd wager most of the solutions we see are made that way to keep the tower standing for as long as intended, not because of aesthetics.


----------



## gdipasqu

Since how long this thread 'd switch to U/C Topic ? Oo 

AWESOMEEEEEEEEE so happy yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## friendsofthecity

Riyadh Crusher said:


> ^^Here you go. .......
> http://kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/


It is clear there is no information stating the building is under construction at the Jeddah Kingdom Tower official site. I would be much interested on why the site has not been updated recently.


----------



## patrykus

Kyll.Ing. said:


> When building a tower this size, engineering problems trump architectural ones every time. Having a disk circumsising the tower, for instance, would cause the wind to really screw things up. Maybe they could have done a few things differently, but I'd wager most of the solutions we see are made that way to keep the tower standing for as long as intended, not because of aesthetics.


^^ That's true. Towers are designed by architects and engineers working together. If the former are given free rain price of the building skyrockets and that sometimes happens like for instance beekman in new york aka organic box covered with steel - unthinkable material for cladding in most cases. And when I look at kt it's rather obvious it was designed mainly by engineers with target of maximizing height at lowest cost in mind. Three wing structure tapering towards the top, sloping walls, few decorations and very small space to height ratio leaves no illusion. For instance this tower is going to have sloping walls not because it looks good but because they will allow the use of concrete formworks that won't require serious reconfiguration during the construction hence speeding it up. So I am not surprised some people won't like it for it's aesthetics since obviously it wasn't designed to be the wonder of architecture (engineering - yes) but to be bearable for investors to just build it. You can build an expensive supertall but building expensive 1000m tower is quite an another story (probably to be or not to be for the project). Some will say it could have been build to lower height with better design but then it would lost it's purpose which no doubt is to brake record. I for one don't mind - it's enough fun to me watching kilometer tall tower rising that I can forgive it's design flaws. And lets be honest height itself makes the tower spectacular :cheers:


----------



## patrykus

friendsofthecity said:


> It is clear there is no information stating the building is under construction at the Jeddah Kingdom Tower official site. I would be much interested on why the site has not been updated recently.


I'm pretty sure this site is not official. They never posted anything exclusive and pictures they posted usually came form ssc. But even there you can read about Bauer contract to construct foundation beginning in december 2012 (they started bringing equipment at this time to the site) here:

http://kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/Bauer-to-provide-foundation-work-for-Kingdom-Tower.html


----------



## HoneyDaddy

4npower said:


> Just as I thought, another opinion stopping by to give just that. You can move on now...I'm sure you've got a shit ton of buildings to design and architecture "firsts" to accomplish stacked a foot high on your desk :lol:


U'r too prone to make quick allegations, based on nothing.
U just haven't read it carefully or didn't understand. Or u just have no idea, what it leads to, if a bldg. has sloped sides of that scale! There can be many implications. To put it in a few words, it's dangerous and expensive.
Okay, so u guys seth415 and ZZ-II, say that this is the most brilliant design ever and it's the best u can can imagine?


----------



## AltinD

^^ Are you again suggesting that there should be no slope on the outside? Come on daddy, it's not a short box we're talking here, it's a 1km plus tower, and that is practically impossible, because of the weight and wind problems ..... and you should know it

Well, you can argue that Burj Khalifa does not have slopes, but I doubt you have any high consideration for that building either.


----------



## AltinD

patrykus said:


> I'm pretty sure this site is not official. They never posted anything exclusive and pictures they posted usually came form ssc. But even there you can read about Bauer contract to construct foundation beginning in december 2012 (they started bringing equipment at this time to the site) here:
> 
> http://kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/Bauer-to-provide-foundation-work-for-Kingdom-Tower.html


As if the website name alone isn't a clear indication


----------



## patrykus

Yes it is because of the skyscraper in it (same as burjdubaiskyscraper.com), yet the guy still confused it with the official site. You think I was too kind offering further explanation?


----------



## HoneyDaddy

AltinD said:


> ^^ Are you again suggesting that there should be no slope on the outside? Come on daddy, it's not a short box we're talking here, it's a 1km plus tower, and that is practically impossible, because of the weight and wind problems ..... and you should know it
> 
> Well, you can argue that Burj Khalifa does not have slopes, but I doubt you have any high consideration for that building either.


Can be easily implemented as an imitation of slope, using one simple trick. With that done properly, it could look 90% the same, while having additional useful features. And yes, that's exactly my point: a 1km plus tower - is a very serious consideration for the developer, rather than making a :cheer: design!
BK has quite a thorough design, if we forget a rather dull implementation of the tiers. So basically you're right, it's not perfect either in the perspective of solid considerations.


----------



## smfarazm..

Hell Yeah!

:cheers: for Jeddah.


:righton: :happy:


----------



## xAbd0o

Brilliant! Can't wait for to see this baby rising. Has anyone got U/C pics?


----------



## J349

Looking good 
I'm jelly why can't we have some bigger towers here in the UK  silly old air traffic controllers lol


----------



## patrykus

xAbd0o said:


> Brilliant! Can't wait for to see this baby rising. Has anyone got U/C pics?


Rody just posted them


----------



## KillerZavatar

i am pretty sure the website was created from a member on this forum. but i cannot remember the name of the user, may even have something like kingdom tower in the name though.


----------



## patrykus

I'm not sure about kt (it very well might be), but I remember that unofficial burj khalifa site was created by the ssc member (bikes was it?).


----------



## acerx

when is the official start ceremonie? and the first stone laying?


----------



## patrykus

Ground breaking ceremony is more of an chinese tradition I think. There very well might be none, if there is one it could take place at April 1st since we had some news lately that "construction" starts that day but we know that technically it already started some time ago.


----------



## thejacko5

call me a party pooper, but i am not sure 'if you build it, they will come' will work in saudi arabia.

i find it hard to see an incentive in being there in the first place.


----------



## ZZ-II

xAbd0o said:


> Brilliant! Can't wait for to see this baby rising. Has anyone got U/C pics?


Look a few pages back


----------



## acerx

patrykus said:


> Ground breaking ceremony is more of an chinese tradition I think. There very well might be none, if there is one it could take place at April 1st since we had some news lately that "construction" starts that day but we know that technically it already started some time ago.


that's possible, i just asked because i remember a groundbreaking ceremonie of the canceled rusia tower a few years ago


----------



## gramercy

tacky as hell but still glad they're building this
gotta amuse the masses with something i guess

so, what will they have in that elongated top? i can't imagine much can be fitted in the top couple of hundred metres of this design...


----------



## deadhead262

I prefer it to the Burj khalifa even if both are pointless as hell and will never be filled.


----------



## ZZ-II

deadhead262 said:


> I prefer it to the Burj khalifa even if both are pointless as hell and will never be filled.


How do you want to know that the kingdom tower will never be filled?

You don't know it, you're just guessing...


----------



## deadhead262

ZZ-II said:


> How do you want to know that the kingdom tower will never be filled?
> 
> You don't know it, you're just guessing...


Maybe 50yrs after completion it will be. Right now its just being built for show and tourism, same as the BK. How do I know? Look how full the burj khalifa is, and it already tells you this will be empty too.


----------



## ZZ-II

deadhead262 said:


> Maybe 50yrs after completion it will be. Right now its just being built for show and tourism, same as the BK. How do I know? Look how full the burj khalifa is, and it already tells you this will be empty too.


Dubai and jeddah have different situations


----------



## seth415

Dubai was not even a city it was a desert or something


----------



## VP98

How many floors will the building have because on the top of the page on the first picture they are 190 no 165?


----------



## deadhead262

ZZ-II said:


> Dubai and jeddah have different situations


 Cities like New york, Moscow and Shanghai also take time to fill up their buildings despite having much higher demand than Jeddah. Its going to cost a ton to rent floor space in this building and why would companies waste their money where there is cheaper space right next door in a 10 story building? Instead of building all the giants, middle eastern cities should work on developing a full city and infrastructure.


----------



## ZZ-II

VP98 said:


> How many floors will the building have because on the top of the page on the first picture they are 190 no 165?


the 190 is just a guess. in real nobody of us knows how much floors this tower will have.


----------



## RoofHeightMatters

deadhead262 said:


> Maybe 50yrs after completion it will be. Right now its just being built for show and tourism, same as the BK. How do I know? Look how full the burj khalifa is, and it already tells you this will be empty too.


50 years from now the climate in arabia will be totally uninhabitable, so it's not going to matter.


----------



## 4npower

RoofHeightMatters said:


> 50 years from now the climate in arabia will be totally uninhabitable, so it's not going to matter.



You mind giving me the numbers to the Powerball lottery for the first week of August of this year :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Chrissib

This thing looks much better than this kitschy Mekka project.


----------



## AltinD

RoofHeightMatters said:


> 50 years from now the climate in arabia will be totally uninhabitable, so it's not going to matter.


Actually it is more likely that the opposite happen


----------



## AltinD

deadhead262 said:


> Maybe 50yrs after completion it will be. Right now its just being built for show and tourism, same as the BK. How do I know? Look how full the burj khalifa is, and it already tells you this will be empty too.


So tell me how empty it is, and whhich of the sections: the hotel, residences or offices .... and I am not even going to ask you how much space is occupied by each




deadhead262 said:


> Cities like New york, Moscow and Shanghai also take time to fill up their buildings despite having much higher demand than Jeddah. Its going to cost a ton to rent floor space in this building and why would companies waste their money where there is cheaper space right next door in a 10 story building? *Instead of building all the giants, middle eastern cities should work on developing a full city and infrastructure.*


Whaty is your concept of full city and infrastructure? Cause they might actually already have more then yours


----------



## AltinD

CrazyDave said:


> I'm sure the contractor or others involved in the Project are setting up a few cams for a Tower like this. Hopefully one of them is an SSC user.


There is this thing in Middle East called privacy and confidentiality, a public broadcasting webcam, is OUT OF QUESTION, so forget about it. :yes:


----------



## Doomlord_uk

w00t, glad this is now under construction! I'll be glad to follow the construction of this from the ground up, as I missed the early stages of construction of the Burj Khalifa.

Very exciting!


----------



## PommesBude

deadhead262 said:


> Maybe 50yrs after completion it will be. Right now its just being built for show and tourism, same as the BK. How do I know? Look how full the burj khalifa is, and it already tells you this will be empty too.


Saudi Arabia is a huge country with 22 million citizens,not to compare with other gulf cities or states like Qatar,Bahrain,UAE which have 3-4 million citizens.And it also have the most oil in the region.

There are also projects in* Riyadh ( Financial District )*










*King Abdullah Economic City*












Let´s play the YUSUF AMIR THEME ( Arab Money ) :banana:


----------



## deadhead262

PommesBude said:


> Let´s play the YUSUF AMIR THEME ( Arab Money ) :banana:


 Haha, good game!:lol:


----------



## skyperu34

Really great news!!!! Thanks for updating us!


----------



## PrincessTower

seth415 said:


> Dubai was not even a city it was a desert or something





deadhead262 said:


> I prefer it to the Burj khalifa even if both are pointless as hell and will never be filled.



That made me smile. What a classic! New York was not even a city it was forrest and rocks or something. :nuts: Rome wasn't built in a day, or was it?

Here are two interesting links showing that in the last 10,000 years of mankind the world's largest cities were in the middle east 80% of the time... in the desert or something. 

http://www.businessinsider.com/largest-cities-throughout-history-2013-1?op=1

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_cities_throughout_history

by the way, the world trade center took ages and ages to fill to a half way acceptable level.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Dove21 said:


> What do you think? Will/can dubai strike back with a higher tower?


Probably not. And I think it will shatter their ego.


----------



## AltinD

^^ For keeping the tallest structure (of any kind) title for a decade? :dunno:


----------



## AltinD

GulfArabia said:


>


That looks so much like the Dubai creek, although BK is not really near it, due to the DXB location and the flight paths from and into it.


----------



## GulfArabia

if your wondering about KINGDOM CITY... : old renders :


----------



## GulfArabia

AltinD said:


> That looks so much like the Dubai creek, although BK is not really near it, due to the DXB location and the flight paths from and into it.


you can see jeddah's airpot is not that far too.. the new airport (phase 1) is under construction at the moment


----------



## æthær

RoofHeightMatters said:


> 50 years from now the climate in arabia will be totally uninhabitable, so it's not going to matter.


This already tells us how much you understand of climate change.


----------



## VIP123

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=t90zu387Rzs
So Structure on top which look like helipad is not actually helipad.


----------



## abukhaled

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8586674646/in/photostream

This is a photo from the site in google earth


----------



## AltinD

VIP123 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=t90zu387Rzs
> So Structure on top which look like helipad is not actually helipad.


Nope. Wind speeds at that height makes it completely unsafe to be used as such


----------



## dc88

needle buildings are boring now..who cares if it reaches the sky, the design is bland, what happened to architecture? even the shard is better looking.


----------



## AltinD

^^ It's a three legged design, plus the Shard is more of a needle (shape wise) then this .... but yes, what happened to Architecture, why we can't design 1 km tall buildings looking like Sydney's Opera House or some Gugenheim museum. I tell you what happened: GRAVITY "happened"


----------



## AltinD

Although, I have my objections about the smooth slopes. If in BK they had to re-arrange the setbacks based on the wind-tests, I would presume we will some sslight, but noticeable changes on the design here as well. I predict the smooth slopped sides will be cut or things added to address the wind and vortexes problem.


----------



## patrykus

AltinD said:


> ^^ It's a three legged design, plus the Shard is more of a needle (shape wise) then this .... but yes, what happened to Architecture, why we can't design 1 km tall buildings looking like Sydney's Opera House or some Gugenheim museum. I tell you what happened: GRAVITY "happened"


It seems you forged about one tower once u/c in "your" city...


----------



## deadhead262

These buildings are all a bit dumb though, no need to build so tall. 2000ft should be the limit. Like the Shanghai tower.


----------



## K.S.A

^^ Senior Planning Manager needed for KT project .

Things finally start to move in the right direction with the Kingdom Tower. A job announcement was posted on a recruitment site.

The position that needs to be filled is Senior Planning Manager. If you are interested in working in one of the most exciting projects of this decade, you can submit your CV by following this link

In the near future it is expected that more positions will be available in Jeddah.

source: http://www.kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/Senior-Planning-Manager-needed-for-KT-project.html


----------



## patrykus

AltinD said:


> Although, I have my objections about the smooth slopes. If in BK they had to re-arrange the setbacks based on the wind-tests, I would presume we will some sslight, but noticeable changes on the design here as well. I predict the smooth slopped sides will be cut or things added to address the wind and vortexes problem.


I highly doubt that. They already wind-tested current design. This is the best proof that things really can be done differently from project to project.


----------



## AltinD

patrykus said:


> It seems you forged about one tower once u/c in "your" city...


How tall ... which one?


----------



## AltinD

patrykus said:


> I highly doubt that. They already wind-tested current design. This is the best proof that things really can be done differently from project to project.


They tested the BK design as well, but kept testing it and changed it while the tower was half way through construction


----------



## patrykus

AltinD said:


> They tested the BK design as well, but kept testing it and changed it while the tower was half way through construction


^^ It was significantly increased over the time so obviously they tested it many times. This starts from 1000m+ though so I think they would know already whats needed and what not. Especially with the previous experience from bk.

Oh and I meant the tallest one.


----------



## ZZ-II

AltinD said:


> They tested the BK design as well, but kept testing it and changed it while the tower was half way through construction


Yea, from 705m to 828m when i'm not wrong. That's a massive height increase during construction....but it works fine.


----------



## Le_poisson_chat

waww amazing project !!


----------



## AltinD

ZZ-II said:


> Yea, from 705m to 828m when i'm not wrong. That's a massive height increase during construction....but it works fine.


705 to 818 actually, those last 10 meters were added because of the rules by CTBUH (where the measurements starts)

.... plus, they have tested models for heights stretched to above 1 km, and they found them structurally sound AND by those tests they also revised the design by changing the setbacks on each wings. 

Those wind tunnel tests have changed the BK design considerably, and they can do the same with KT


----------



## AltinD

patrykus said:


> Oh and I meant the tallest one.


moot argument. Burj Khalifa has the same design elements as Kingdom Tower, those same elements the post I replied to, said are ignoring of good architecture


----------



## patrykus

errr... the Tallest Ever U/C aka Nakheel Tower.


----------



## thewhitestig

PommesBude said:


> The Owner of the Kingdom Tower and chairman of Kingdom Holding Company
> 
> *Prince Al-Waleed bin Talal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also owns an AIRBUS A380 as private jet



He also looks like that guy. A Bulgarian chalga music singer called Milko Kalaidjiev.


----------



## friendsofthecity

Seriously, where can I find the official website for this wonderful building?


----------



## patrykus

There is none yet. But you can be sure whenever they'll start one it will be under kingdomtower.com or kingdomtower.sa url


----------



## TowerVerre:)

If I understand it right, a 300m+ high building is called supertall, a 600m+ building is called megatall. So what kind is this it is 900m+ . Could we call it gigatall or ultratall ?


----------



## ZZ-II

TowerVerre:) said:


> If I understand it right, a 300m+ high building is called supertall, a 600m+ building is called megatall. So what kind is this it is 900m+ . Could we call it gigatall or ultratall ?


There's nothing "official" yet for towers above 1000m. But it's not unrealistic in my eyes that these towers will be called ultratall or gigatall in the future.
I personally would prefer ultratall.


----------



## Ryzdans

ZZ-II said:


> There's nothing "official" yet for towers above 1000m. But it's not unrealistic in my eyes that these towers will be called ultratall or gigatall in the future.
> I personally would prefer ultratall.


^^
I agree with ultratall.:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## HoneyDaddy

TowerVerre:) said:


> If I understand it right, a 300m+ high building is called supertall, a 600m+ building is called megatall. So what kind is this it is 900m+ . Could we call it gigatall or ultratall ?


Noooo... First of all, if we classify a thing as megasomething, then there has to be a kilosomething, and it has to be 1,000 times shorter! But with your +=300 arithmetic progression, we should have a 0m category classified as hi-rise 
I propose to call 150+m high-rises, 300+m supertalls, 600+m ultratalls. And after 10-20 yrs, when there will be at least half a dozen of 1Ks, we can simply revise this nomenclature, and change the numbers :cheers:


----------



## tim1807

Or moonscraper.

btw, HoneyDaddy, i don't believe there will be dozens of 1km towers in 2030.


----------



## AltinD

^^ He is helping designing some of them


----------



## AltinD

patrykus said:


> errr... the Tallest Ever U/C aka Nakheel Tower.


Are you saying Nakheel Tower looked like:


> Sydney's Opera House or some Gugenheim museum


----------



## patrykus

You know it's rather hard to discuss with a guy who forgets what he was responding to few posts ago


----------



## TowerVerre:)

HoneyDaddy said:


> Noooo... First of all, if we classify a thing as megasomething, then there has to be a kilosomething, and it has to be 1,000 times shorter! But with your +=300 arithmetic progression, we should have a 0m category classified as hi-rise
> I propose to call 150+m high-rises, 300+m supertalls, 600+m ultratalls. And after 10-20 yrs, when there will be at least half a dozen of 1Ks, we can simply revise this nomenclature, and change the numbers :cheers:


Yeah I know about kilo, mega, gigs, tera, peta, exa. But like we see we also can't find super in this list so I think this names don't follows science rules and are chosen really arbitrarily


----------



## patrykus

it doesn't but lets be honest here I really don't think ctbuh would ever introduce kilo or gigatalls


----------



## AltinD

patrykus said:


> You know it's rather hard to discuss with a guy who forgets what he was responding to few posts ago


Do you need a refresh? Go back and look ... though i don't keep any hope high, judging by your previous countless antics :doh:


... but since I'm generous and don't want to waste your time, here's how it went:

Post 4852 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101578239&postcount=4852
Post 4853 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101578483&postcount=4853
Post 4855 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101579907&postcount=4855
Post 4859 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101581540&postcount=4859
Post 4861 (last phrase only) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101581747&postcount=4861
Post 4865 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101584872&postcount=4865
Post 4866 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101586232&postcount=4866
Post 4876 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101602034&postcount=4876

:colbert:


----------



## HoneyDaddy

TowerVerre:) said:


> Yeah I know about kilo, mega, gigs, tera, peta, exa. But like we see we also can't find super in this list so I think this names don't follows science rules and are chosen really arbitrarily


So you just made yourself a really smart guy! Congrats, but you still have to learn to read and write carefully.


----------



## ironalbo

when will be finished???


----------



## ldavid

*This is ready to go*

For all the "nah sayers", the progress will be very fast, and very soon. 1st April is probably realitic for serious work. The primary construction company is issuing financial bonds and they are actively being sold in the market in Saudi.

The new airport has a timeline of end of 2014 - and that is on schedule or very close to it. You can see a massive number of cranes on the Airport site -- a lot of those cranes will move to the KT site (same builder - Saudi Bin Laden)

As bizzare as this sounds, the most probable cause of delay would be the availability of concrete. There is a shortage of cement in Saudi at present because of the huge number of projects being undertaken and the cement companies simply cant keep up. They are stretched to the limit.


----------



## acerx

i think that they will have enough concrete. if you look back to dubai in the times the burj was constructed 50% of dubai's today was constructed in that time so they had enough concrete.


----------



## AltinD

^^ There were shortages of concrete and steel, as well as workforce in Dubai back then, as well


----------



## Spookvlieger

Crazy they are building this. And again, in the middle of a desert :nuts:


----------



## acerx

AltinD said:


> ^^ There were shortages of concrete and steel, as well as workforce in Dubai back then, as well


shortages of workforce? a though they had enough with people from pakistan?


----------



## AltinD

^^ Mostly indian .... but yeah, there were really shortages at the peak


----------



## AltinD

joshsam said:


> Crazy they are building this. And again, in the middle of a desert :nuts:


Would you prefer it in a middle of a swamp?


----------



## patrykus

You do realize places like pudong once were (and underground still are) pretty much a swamp


----------



## AltinD

^^ Yes .... and?


----------



## patrykus

Nothing really.. it just makes your joke weak.


----------



## Spookvlieger

AltinD said:


> Would you prefer it in a middle of a swamp?


Nope, I just don't think building such a tower miles from the actual city downtown looks good. That's all.


----------



## patrykus

Actually they will build downtown along with the tower. Another thing is though that it will still look alone unless they will surraund it with forest of megatals


----------



## Azrain98

I know some people will said Kingdom Tower is overrated soon...


----------



## AltinD

patrykus said:


> Nothing really.. it just makes your joke weak.


How do you know? Are you josham? :dunno:



.... and yes, we two go a long way elsewhere in the forum, but you are right: I should have said 'a fruit garden' instead :tongue3:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Azrain98 said:


> I know some people will said Kingdom Tower is overrated soon...


Exactly, despite its amazing shape and architecture, people will simply dislike it for its location. hno:


----------



## glasscraper

So it is located to the ghost district.....:weirdo:


----------



## patrykus

AltinD said:


> How do you know? Are you josham? :dunno:


it was kinda obvious


----------



## patrykus

ThatOneGuy said:


> Exactly, despite its amazing shape and architecture, people will simply dislike it for its location. hno:


Not for location per se. More for being kinda pointless, build in a place that isn't exactly a skyscraper paradise by a nation that is known of spending large amounts for show off which this tower, lets be honest, is build for. I myself, being skyscraper fun, don't really care but there will be individuals who won't appreciate a tower that won't pay for itself directly meaning from sales of the space but (eventually) from selling everything around it.


----------



## Highcliff

what tall, huge and enormous building....









would dubai feel envy for this building?


----------



## patrykus

You people have to quit with dat thing seriously 


....


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> Would be amazing if a new WTB could start preperation before Kingdom Tower is even topped out!


It's possible without a problem, they've time until 2017 or 2018.


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> It's possible without a problem, they've time until 2017 or 2018.


yes especially with some projects popping out that actually make sense beside the rather unlikely projects we have like J220 and the one in Baku :cheers:


----------



## Ultros

It would more than likely be another somewhat tall spike-looking structure that is 1/3 spire. Not that it's necessarily a bad thing and I can understand why many designs opt for such a shape, but it would certainly be more bold to build something with an inhabitable floor nearly all the way to the maximum height of the tower.


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.ctbuh.org/News/GlobalTal...nd-the-Burj-Khalifa-Seeks-to-Do-It-Again.aspx

article is 6 pages long (nothing new about his plans though, mostly his story at Emaar. he keeps it a secret for now)

now on CTBUH News as well. hope it is not an April's joke (first article was posted before 1st of april, so this is the real deal x))


----------



## AltinD

^^ It is NOT a April Fool's joke


----------



## ZZ-II

Ultros said:


> It would more than likely be another somewhat tall spike-looking structure that is 1/3 spire. Not that it's necessarily a bad thing and I can understand why many designs opt for such a shape, but it would certainly be more bold to build something with an inhabitable floor nearly all the way to the maximum height of the tower.


Just remember the Burj Mubarak Al Kabir tower proposed for Kuwait, 1001m with far over 200 floors.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Hmm... if this building has a budget of $1.2 billion, even if it busts its budget by ten percent, it will still only be roughly half as expensive as a single B2 Spirit bomber, of which the US has built 22. Food for thought.

I am aware that the actual manufacturing cost of a B2 is less than that of the tower, but I'm speaking in averages here.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Those numbers are totally wrong, in the sense they are incomplete and refer only to a certain contract, but what do journalists know.

They also say Burj Khalifa costed 900 Million, when in reality that was the initial contract for the concrete structure only. Even that turned out more to the end, due to design change, plus there were billions more spent on other design, architectural, engineering, foundations, construction, mechanical, plumbing, electrical, fit-out, fire protection, building controls and security, cladding, landscaping, work supervising and managment fees, etc etc


----------



## patrykus

ZZ-II said:


> Just remember the Burj Mubarak Al Kabir tower proposed for Kuwait, 1001m with far over 200 floors.


Yeah, that tower was huge. In fact impractically huge. I think it was more of an concept design than the actual one they were going to pull off.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^

yeah no kidding


----------



## HoneyDaddy

KillerZavatar said:


> There are no rules of architecture for a castle in the clouds.


Those who are the wrongest in their delusions, usually have the least idea how immensely wrong they are!


----------



## Manfuha

GREAT


----------



## Tom_Green

My fear is that we will not see as many u/c pics as we have seen from the old record holder.


----------



## ZZ-II

Tom_Green said:


> My fear is that we will not see as many u/c pics as we have seen from the old record holder.


agree, that is for sure. a webcam would be cool for the site


----------



## fast_fokker

Tom_Green said:


> My fear is that we will not see as many u/c pics as we have seen from the old record holder.


Agreed, this would indeed seem to be the case.


----------



## Funfy

what for do you need a live cam, there's nothing to see


----------



## Kanto

^^ For now, but once the building will start rising there will be a lot to see :cheers:


----------



## Tom_Green

What i also fear is that the few pictures will go down in the spam around it.

I hope moderators will keep the thread clean. Discussions about the political system in SA, the reasonabelness of that project or religion bashing will appear for sure... 

How about we make two threads? One with necessary dicussion about the project and one where moderators will post only u/c pics?


----------



## krkseg1ops

Doesn't make any sense to me. Just ban people who go political here and we should be fine. Consider this as Ryugyong Hotel thread on steroids


----------



## TowerJunkie

Tom_Green said:


> What i also fear is that the few pictures will go down in the spam around it.
> 
> I hope moderators will keep the thread clean. Discussions about the political system in SA, the reasonabelness of that project or religion bashing will appear for sure...
> 
> How about we make two threads? One with necessary dicussion about the project and one where moderators will post only u/c pics?


If there are no pix on a page you can quote them from a recent one.


----------



## b3thrh

We want photos of work


----------



## vincent

why don't they just build a supertall building that is so outrageous (1 mile high or 1600m+) that no other developers in the world will dare to challenge it. It is painful to spend billions of USD dollars and then the title is stolen by someone else a few years later. 

well, i guess it is a good thing now coz skyscraper fans like us will be bored to death if there is no more competition.


----------



## 4npower

vincent said:


> i guess it is a good thing now *coz* skyscraper fans like us will be bored to death





We will never get bored to death *coz* we have the forums to read :lol:


----------



## punchydj

I think that this building is dead, we haven´t photos and any info hno:
I think that this tread maybe stay on the proposed section


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

vincent said:


> why don't they just build a supertall building that is so outrageous (1 mile high or 1600m+) that no other developers in the world will dare to challenge it. It is painful to spend billions of USD dollars and then the title is stolen by someone else a few years later.
> 
> well, i guess it is a good thing now coz skyscraper fans like us will be bored to death if there is no more competition.


I don't think you understand why skyscrapers are built.


----------



## Harryx5

Weird a under construction project that does not have photos . It makes you think.


----------



## HoneyDaddy

AUTOTHRILL said:


> I don't think you understand why skyscrapers are built.


Enlighten the local mob, if you have a unique vision!


Harryx5 said:


> Weird a under construction project that does not have photos.


An opinion that nobody can raise objections to :cheers:
I'll tell you some more, if you promise to keep my secret: (whispering) this tower does not have any concept as well, except ****-measurements


----------



## epicguy

i cant wait for it to finish!


----------



## Edil Arda

I found those: http://www.kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/New-photos-from-the-Kingdom-Tower-construction-site.html

didn't add them because it writes all rights reserved.


----------



## ZZ-II

Edil Arda said:


> I found those: http://www.kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/New-photos-from-the-Kingdom-Tower-construction-site.html
> 
> didn't add them because it writes all rights reserved.


these are from last year. they're just doing pile testing there.


----------



## RandomNameTag

b3thrh said:


> We want photos of work


This. I'm surprised by the lack of users here from SA. Only Rody69 and maybe a few others. I guess all the expats in Dubai are the reason we got lots of photos of the BK as it was beginning construction. It just sucks that we can't have regular weekly updates on the progress of this projecthno:


----------



## VIP

Harryx5 said:


> Weird a under construction project that does not have photos . It makes you think.


Indeed. The lack of info around a tower that seems to be under construction feels kind of fishy.

Specially when is set to be the tallest building in the world, and the first one to surpass the 1000 meters tall mark.


----------



## KillerZavatar

there are several reasons for only few photos.

1. saudi arabia is a big country and the cities are very very far from each other, so the only people who could give us updates regullary have to be from Jeddah itself.
2. The location of this tower is in a new zone that will be build with it. since this tower will take many years to build infrastructure comes with it, which means two things =>
a) the location is quite far away from the city center or even the city itself and
b) it is not easy to get to the location, because of said unfinished infrastructure.
3. the tower is in the earliest stages of construction. i am sure people know there is going to be a building. but i don't think many people are interested in taking pictures of cranes. Once the core is rising and people see how massive this thing actually is, then people will get motivated to actually go to the site to take pictures, until then we have to hope for a few people who can go there from time to time to keep us updated and press photos.

so just be patient, guys. this building will rise soon enough for us to see :cheers:


----------



## æthær

I agree. Assuming that a project of this scale is fake just because we haven't received any information for a few weeks is ridiculous. Be patient!


----------



## MSskyline

Besides this building too much, and will begin to rise above the ground not soon


----------



## HoneyDaddy

MSskyline said:


> Besides this building too much, and will begin to rise above the ground not soon


But we people of the Earth, the soil of which is going to support this "merveille de l'quelque chose", demand to see at least a hole in the ground! :cheers:


----------



## altfuns

HoneyDaddy said:


> But we people of the Earth, the soil of which is going to support this "merveille de l'quelque chose", demand to see at least a hole in the ground! :cheers:


Please go some page behind and you will see the holes...that picture is already there...

Cheers,
AG


----------



## Pantazi

Harryx5 said:


> Weird a under construction project that does not have photos . It makes you think.


This thread is beginning to raise a classic question of subjective idealism — If a tree falls in a forest and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound? Ah, I can remember when the air was clean, sex was dirty, and photographs were scarce — and thus historical.


----------



## Augustão d2

Prince Valium said:


> .
> 
> 
> this is the only proof that a 1km tall building is under construction?


----------



## Augustão d2

patrykus said:


> Btw Rody if you'll have the chance please do ask engineers what those small holes are for because I'm quite intrigued by them.


this is the only proof that a 1km tall building is under construction?:nuts:


----------



## 4npower

^^^^That's all he wanted to see :lol:


----------



## 4npower

Rody69(correct number?) lives somewhat close and said he would update us but I haven't seen him around since he posted the last pics a few weeks ago. I suspect that nothing exciting has changed since he posted those pics though.


----------



## Fury

Hi all.



HoneyDaddy said:


> But we people of the Earth, the soil of which is going to support this "merveille de l'quelque chose", demand to see at least a hole in the ground! :cheers:


I agree ...

The logistics notwithstanding, the foundation stage of the construction phase of any project is just as interesting as the subsequent stages IMO.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## ZZ-II

4npower said:


> Rody69(correct number?) lives somewhat close and said he would update us but I haven't seen him around since he posted the last pics a few weeks ago. I suspect that nothing exciting has changed since he posted those pics though.


Agree, we wouldn't see much changes. Probably a few more machines and more holes maybe, but nothing more.


----------



## Tom_Green

Reminds me when some people said Burj Khalifah will never be build.


----------



## AltinD

bakeware8 said:


> it will get build, when fish rides a bicycle


You're right. I'm a fish (born somewhere mid-March), and I haven't ridden a bicycle in more then a decade hno:


----------



## Highcliff

I want more proofs about this construction....:lol::lol:
please, continue to post pics...


----------



## ZZ-II

At the moment there's no really need for updates every week or so. Just too less visible progress.
It becomes interesting when pilling is finished and they're working to pour the raft foundation! From this point i want to see regular pics


----------



## ricfer10

*See layout Kingdom Tower in Google Earth¡¡*

Friends, see in detail the location of the Kingdom Tower in Google Earth and you will see the exact layout of the perimeter foundation!!: Banana:


----------



## ricfer10

*Exact location of the Kingdom Tower*

I can tell them the exact location but I can not send files aduntos. How I can do?


----------



## Damo

ricfer10 said:


> Friends, see in detail the location of the Kingdom Tower in Google Earth and you will see the exact layout of the perimeter foundation!!: Banana:


You're Right! :banana:

Here's a pic of The Kingdom Tower Site ( 21°44'0.48"N 39° 4'58.87"E )


----------



## ZZ-II

Augustão d2 said:


> this is the only proof that a 1km tall building is under construction?:nuts:


look at the other pics, you can see the drilling machines.


----------



## Kanto

Damo said:


> You're Right! :banana:
> 
> Here's a pic of The Kingdom Tower Site ( 21°44'0.48"N 39° 4'58.87"E )


ROFLMAO, that looks like a satelite photo of Area 51 :hilarious


----------



## AltinD

^^ How do you know how Area 51 looks like, or if it even exist? :laugh:


----------



## 4npower

AltinD said:


> ^^ How do you know how Area 51 looks like, or if it even exist? :laugh:




From personal experience, I can assure you, that "area 51" or Groom lake does exist. I thought we Americans have known about this for decades but maybe the conspiracy theorists are still hard at work. It's pretty run down nowadays but it is still used from time to time :lol:


----------



## Augustão d2

ZZ-II said:


> look at the other pics, you can see the drilling machines.


I also thought about that but it could be several things...


----------



## gugi182

Too much sand there's hardly a tree in sight


----------



## Chibears85

Ha, Just figure out about this building today.... 3,000 FEET?!?! Is that REALLY necessary?


----------



## Chibears85

A comparison of 1WTC, Burj Khalifa, and Kingdom Tower in NYC.


----------



## 4npower

Chibears85 said:


> Ha, Just figure out about this building today.... 3,000 FEET?!?! Is that REALLY necessary?




It's a shame they couldn't go taller :lol: I guess there is a small chance it could go a little taller... We shall see :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

i visited dubai and got two impressions. from close up it is exactly as you say, you have nicely space and fountains around it that give this building kind of an area that is all set up for this building. All the area around is pretty much perfectly depicted to present burj khalifa as an experience. You come to the area and are amazed. yet my second impression is a bit different. Looking at the city from a plane Burj Khalifa looks not linked to the city really. The cityscape of building playing with each other and naturally forming a skyline is kinda off for a bit, because of the spaces. It is hard to tell what the better set up it for such a building in my opinion, but i hope with Kingdom Tower setting up a huge area which also has several skyscrapers in it, it can combine the pros of everything.


----------



## AltinD

^^ For the second part (from the plane), that's because the city is expanding and everything will look more integrated once more of the areas around are filled up as planned.


----------



## SergioCrash

This... is.... unbelievable!!


----------



## BeLogical

AltinD said:


> You don't say that because of aesthetics, you have other subconscious reasons :tongue3:
> 
> 
> ..... and no, they will not look better in NYC. They DO NEED space around them to be fully appreciated. The setting in Dubai of BK is PERFECT, but of course without visiting one can't gasp it :yes:


 What he said was simply an opinion. You should stop harassing people whos opinions differ from yours.


----------



## hunser

The only city where this behemoth wouldn't look out of place would be Shanghai, more precisely Lujiazui with the BIG 3. And maybe in New York (Lower Manhattan [WTC], future 57th Street and Hudson Yards), Shenzhen and Hong Kong. 

I don't quite grasp the logic behind "build the tallest first and the rest (sykscrapers surrounding the tallest one) decades later". *Building tall should be a natural process.* But with Arab states it's all about ... well you know.


----------



## æthær

Everytime this thread gets a new comment I check it hoping for an update. DAMN!


----------



## Chrissib

AltinD said:


> You don't say that because of aesthetics, you have other subconscious reasons :tongue3:
> 
> 
> ..... and no, they will not look better in NYC. They DO NEED space around them to be fully appreciated. The setting in Dubai of BK is PERFECT, but of course without visiting one can't gasp it :yes:


No, I have no subconcious reasons. My opinion is that tall skyscrapers look best when they are surrounded by many smaller ones and you have a really impressive skyline instead of one tower and nothing around it. Even the Burj Khalifa and the towers in Shanghai have too much plain space used for greenery and squares around it in my opinion.


----------



## Kynareth

Preparation is really taking too long, I hope this is silence before the storm and in half a year the building process will rush towards clouds, if not then I may have doubts if this will be build, this decade at least.
Can someone please remind how much sq feet or sq metres this tower will have? I want to compare it to other tallest structures. Eventhough, still Abraj-Al bait will retain its highest floor count, having over 1 500 000 m^2.


----------



## ZZ-II

Kynareth said:


> Preparation is really taking too long, I hope this is silence before the storm and in half a year the building process will rush towards clouds, if not then I may have doubts if this will be build, this decade at least.
> Can someone please remind how much sq feet or sq metres this tower will have? I want to compare it to other tallest structures. Eventhough, still Abraj-Al bait will retain its highest floor count, having over 1 500 000 m^2.


The status isn't prep ^^. Foundation work is in full swing, so don't worry...this will get build


----------



## Eastern37

^^ That is prep


----------



## AltinD

^^ If they are doing the actual piling, then is not 'prep' anymore, is ground work.


----------



## ZZ-II

Yes, the foundation is already a part of the tower


----------



## theinvincibles2003

ssssssssssss boom!!


----------



## HoneyDaddy

Kynareth said:


> Eventhough, still Abraj-Al bait will retain its highest floor count, having over 1 500 000 m^2.


In fact, Abraj Al Bait is the largest structure ever, with its 1,575,815 m2 floor area. Dubai International Airport comes after, with 1,500,000 m2


----------



## BlueDevil-99

:yawn:
any update ...


----------



## Pilot89

Chrissib said:


> Man, they really look better in NY than in Dubai and Jeddah. :lol:


Awesome compare


----------



## Naif Saudi

*Hi All 

News shortly before from the famous Saudi newspaper

Which confirms the start of construction of the tower




Naif Saudi said:



تفاصيل جديدة :banana::banana::banana:



بترجي: بدء بناء برج المملكة بجدة بارتفاع 167 طابقًا واكتمال المشروع خلال 63 شهرًا

يطل على بحيرة صناعية ويحطم الأرقام القياسية لأعلى بناء في العالم










وائل إسلام - جدةتصوير - علي الزهراني 
الخميس 18/04/2013

أكد الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة جدة الاقتصادية المهندس وليد بترجي بداية العمل في مشروع برج المملكة بجدة والذي سيكون أعلى مبنى في العالم متفوقا على برج خليفة في إمارة دبي المبنى الأعلى حاليا بارتفاع 828م. 
وقال بترجي في تصريح لـ «المدينة» إن العمل بدأ فعليا في 1 أبريل الجاري مشيرا إلى أن الانتهاء من تشييد البرج سيكون خلال 63 شهرًا من الآن.
وأضاف م.بترجي أن بداية العمل في المشروع تفند المزاعم التي اطلقها البعض بعدم الجدية في تشييد أعلى برج في العالم على أرض جدة، وأن السبب من الإعلان عن بناء البرج الأعلى في المملكة كان بغرض رفع أسعار الأراضي في شمال أبحر فقط.
ونفى م.بترجي وجود تأخير في بناء البرج، مشيرًا إلى أن بناء أعلى بناية في العالم كان يحتاج لدراسات فنية كثيرة معقدة، قبل الشروع فيه، خصوصًا مع وجود تحديات صعبة أهمها التجاويف الأرضية الكبيرة وارتفاع منسوب المياه الجوفية، وعامل الرياح والذي يمثل عامل خطورة أكبر من الزلازل في الارتفاعات العالية.
وأشار م.بترجي إلى أن برج المملكة سيكون المعلم الأبرز في مشروع كبير هو مدينة المملكة والذي يمتد على مساحة 5 ملايين م2 شمال أبحر، ويستمر العمل فيه على مدى الثلاثة والعشرين عاما القادمة، ويوفر 150 ألف فرصة وظيفية للشباب السعودي الجاد في العمل.
وأضاف م.بترجي أن برج المملكة سيتكون من 167 طابقا بزيادة أربعة طوابق عن برج خليفة (163 طابقًا) وبارتفاع ألف متر أي أعلى من برج خليفة بما يقارب المائة وسبعين مترا، وستشغل أعلى شقق سكنية فيه الطابق 160 على ارتفاع 642م بزيادة 26 طابقا عن برج خليفة (الطابق 134)، فيما سيخصص الطابق 158 على ارتفاع 634م للزوار بينما يخصص برج خليفة الطابق 124 للغرض نفسه، وتصل مصاعد برج المملكة إلى الطابق 160 بارتفاع 642 بزيادة تقارب المائة وأربعين مترًا عن برج خليفة (504م)، وسيكون هيكل البرج خرسانيًا بالكامل عدا الثلاثمائة متر الأخيرة منه سيكون هيكلها من الحديد.
وأوضح م.بترجي أن البرج سيقسم إلى 7 أدوار تخصص للمكاتب، 7 أدوار لفندق الفورسيزونز، 11 دورا شقق سكنية يخدمها الفندق، 21 دورا تخصص للمجموعة السكنية الأولى، 11 دورا للمجموعة السكنية الثانية، 8 أدوار للمجموعة السكنية الثالثة، 19 دورا للمجموعة السكنية الرابعة، وأضاف أن أسعار الوحدات السكنية ستزيد كلما زاد ارتفاعها.
وحدد م.بترجي وقت المرحلة الأولى بأحد عشر شهرًا وهي الفترة التي تلزم لعملية حفر الأساسات العميقة، والتي تقوم بها شركة سعودي باور العالمية، كمقاول من الباطن لمجموعة بن لادن السعودية وبإشراف دار الهندسة، موضحًا أن الأساسات ستكون الأعمق في العالم إذ ستصل إلى 105م أي أطول من مبنى مكون من 30 طابقا تحت الأرض، ثم تليها المرحلة الثانية والتي تمتد إلى 8 أشهر لبناء اللبشة الخرسانية، وعندها سيظهر البرج على سطح الأرض، ثم تليها المراحل الإنشائية لهيكل البرج حتى ينتهي العمل فيه منتصف العام 2018م.










وأضاف م.بترجي أن مشروع مدينة المملكة سيحتوي بحيرة مساحتها 350 ألف متر مربع وقطر محيطها بطول 14 كلم تقريبًا بما يعادل طول شرم أبحر، مشيرًا إلى عدم اتصالها بالبحر، وأكد مراعاة الشركة المنفذة للمشروع لعدم الإضرار بالبيئة والمحافظة عليها إلى أبعد الحدود، موضحا أنه تم استخدام أعلى التقنيات في العالم لهذا الغرض.
وتابع م.بترجي أن المشروع سيحتوي على مبانٍ سكنية تبدأ من 4 أدوار وتصل إلى 100 دور، وأن المشروع سيكون خليطا بين التجاري والسكني ومتعدد الاستخدام، حيث سيشتمل على أيضا مراكز تجارية كبيرة ومخازن للبيع بالتجزئة، مضيفا أن المشروع ليس موجها لشريحة معينة من المجتمع بل يخدم الجميع. وأشار م. بترجي إلى أن مشروع مدينة المملكة سيتم ربطه بمدينة جدة من خلال كوبريين شرقي وغربي، يصب أحدهما على أطراف مدينة المملكة والآخر في قلبها.


:nuts::nuts::banana::banana:

http://www.al-madina.com/node/44745...167-طابقًا-واكتمال-المشروع-خلال-63-شهرًا.html

Click to expand...


Translated the news in points


* Actually start work on April 1 this month and will continue until 63 months to end in mid-2018
* The first phase of construction began in April and will last for 11 months where the drilling depth of up to 105 m
* The second phase starts immediately after the first phase and extends to 8 months to build concrete Allepeshh, and then the tower will be shown on the surface
* The third phase starts after 19 months to complete construction work in 2018
* Tower consists of 167 bungalows and by the increase of more than 1,000 meters
* The highest residential apartments in the tower will be 160 floor at an altitude of 642 m
* Overlooking Visitors will be on the floor 158 at an altitude of 634 m
* Concrete tower structure will be fully except the last three hundred meters it will be the structure of iron
* Elevator tower up to the maximum height is 160 floor and at an altitude of 642 m
* Kingdom City project area 5 million m 2 and completed the entire city after 23 years
* The project provides 150 thousand jobs for Saudis
* The project includes a giant artificial lake with an area of 350 thousand square meters, diameter and around 14 km long
* The project contains a large number of towers up to 100 floors
* The project will be a mix between commercial and residential, multi-use, where he also will include a large commercial centers and retail stores,

Preparative and used Google translator*


:nuts::nuts:


----------



## HoneyDaddy

Naif Saudi said:


> *
> ...
> * Concrete tower structure will be fully except the last three hundred meters it will be the structure of iron
> ...
> *


You wanted to say "steel" instead of "iron", which is a totally different, non-construction material.
I wonder, isn't this is a suitable project to use aluminium structure instead of steel? Engineers, any suggestions?


----------



## ibib

^^Check this lecture if you can, it may answer a lot of questions!


----------



## MelboyPete

I can't wait to see this mega-tall completed. Also find it curious & interesting that the tallest buildings ever to be built are only being considered/built in the Middle East ? I assume it's cost related and other countries simply can't afford to build that high without huge financial backing such as oil revenue ?


----------



## Kanto

AltinD said:


> You are planning? What are you, a high-schooler? That explains it then .....


I'm 23 years old and the reason why you insult everybody who disagrees with you is? hno:


----------



## AltinD

I'm sorry for hurting your feelings, but I am just trying to understand where things comes from


----------



## TowerJunkie

HoneyDaddy said:


> You wanted to say "steel" instead of "iron", which is a totally different, non-construction material.
> I wonder, isn't this is a suitable project to use aluminium structure instead of steel? Engineers, any suggestions?


The publication said " الحديد" which means the iron.


----------



## SergioCrash

Wonderful skycraper!


----------



## Jasonhouse

I can't wait to see this thing actually pierce the sky.


----------



## RoofHeightMatters

Topher51 said:


> Joking aside, a dozen or so 600+ meter towers have been proposed in New York and Chicago since the mid 1980's. Kingdom Tower is setting the bar so high I doubt it will ever be surpased, but any of those would have been the tallest building at the time.


There's nothing unreasonable about a 1000m building being able to be profitable if it's an actually _large_ building, rather than just a spire whose volume is mostly elevator shafts.


----------



## AltinD

^^ And do you really think making it that large would actually increase the 'revenue vs construction cost' factor? .... so yeah, there's actually something unreasonable 

... and who said most of the space is occupied by the elevator shafts?


----------



## China Hand

AltinD said:


> ^^ And do you really think making it that large would actually increase the 'revenue vs construction cost' factor? .... so yeah, there's actually something unreasonable
> 
> ... and who said most of the space is occupied by the elevator shafts?


It is an issue with 700m+ towers. 

Khalifa has one small service elevator above floor 154 where it is mostly mechanical. Top 30 floors and half are offices and the other half is mechanical. Above 160 is a ladder in a tube such as entering a submarine. 

So the issue of having a usable floor at level N is a valid one with very tall structures especially the tapered spires.

When someone gets the will and money to build a Willis Tower or WTC 1/2, but double the height size and width, I do not know if you would be happy as such structures would be overwhelming in mass.

Imagine a straight tower like the old WTC, but 1,000m tall. It would be 36422m2 in foot print, 200m on a side.


----------



## Topher51

AltinD said:


> 1. Middle East has had the title for MOST of the humanity's hhistory :yes:
> 
> 2. Office space in Burj Khalifa is the smallest of the three elements (hotel, residential, office) ... plus, the developer has already sold the space, so it doesn't matter for them if it is empty or not
> 
> 3. How long did it took The Empty State Building to fill up? ... What about the Twin Towers?
> 
> 4. So think before you speak


Do I have to go beyond stating that I was joking in my original post to make it clear the statement was made tongue in check? I guess I will add an icon next time. 

I don't consider tombs to occupiable buildings, so no, I don't agree with your arguement. If you plan to bring the Tower of Babel into the mix, then I might conceed your point. :lol:


----------



## Topher51

Kanto said:


> Thanks for clarifying. So iron is a retired structural system which was replaced by steel. I'm planning to study engineering so this is very interesting stuff for me :cheers:


Nice. I certainly enjoy it. Where are you planning to study?

Most of the projects I work on are renovations to existing buildings here in Pittsburgh. Occasionally, I will work on one that is old enough that wraught iron was used, so just becuase its retired, doesn't mean you might not ever see it. There are numerous antequated structural systems you will run into doing renovations. I enjoy it, hopefully you will too.


----------



## AltinD

China Hand said:


> It is an issue with 700m+ towers.
> 
> Khalifa has one small service elevator above floor 154 where it is mostly mechanical. Top 30 floors and half are offices and the other half is mechanical. Above 160 is a ladder in a tube such as entering a submarine.
> 
> So the issue of having a usable floor at level N is a valid one with very tall structures especially the tapered spires.
> 
> When someone gets the will and money to build a Willis Tower or WTC 1/2, but double the height size and width, I do not know if you would be happy as such structures would be overwhelming in mass.
> 
> Imagine a straight tower like the old WTC, but 1,000m tall. It would be 36422m2 in foot print, 200m on a side.


Have you considered what will be the costs to build such structures to stand? Do you think the architects went for a decreasing floorplate for aesthetic reasons? 

Two things: Structural weight, Wind load


----------



## Kanto

Topher51 said:


> Nice. I certainly enjoy it. Where are you planning to study?
> 
> Most of the projects I work on are renovations to existing buildings here in Pittsburgh. Occasionally, I will work on one that is old enough that wraught iron was used, so just becuase its retired, doesn't mean you might not ever see it. There are numerous antequated structural systems you will run into doing renovations. I enjoy it, hopefully you will too.


I plan to go to the construction faculty of the Slovak Technical University in Bratislava. As for which one of the various directions, I don't know yet, they offer many directions but I'd like it to be focused on load bearing aspects of a structure (in other words minimum art, maximum number crunching :cheers and highrise construction if that is possible :cheers:


----------



## Msradell

TowerJunkie said:


> The publication said " الحديد" which means the iron.


One thing to consider is that the direct translation may be "iron" but the material in reality may be steel. In many languages what we call steel in America may be called iron in their language. Iron, is a global term, which includes steel and many other materials.


----------



## Bewal

Rody69 thanks for the update! Do you have any information when we see the project website?


----------



## b5254

Wow, the ground work has started. The beast is rising! :banana:


----------



## comet the cat

Awesome! I think I can finally confirm for MYSELF that work has started judging by the pictures on the previous page, this celebration constitutes a dancing banana! :banana:


----------



## anakhijrah

what about construction ? ? ? I was afraid to look at


----------



## Rody69

Bewal said:


> Rody69 thanks for the update! Do you have any information when we see the project website?


there is an under-construction site for the "Jeddah Economic Company" ...it will be online soon


----------



## GOL2007

Naif Saudi said:


> * The highest residential apartments in the tower will be 160 floor at an altitude of 642 m
> * Overlooking Visitors will be on the floor 158 at an altitude of 634 m
> * Concrete tower structure will be fully except the last three hundred meters it will be the structure of iron
> * Elevator tower up to the maximum height is 160 floor and at an altitude of 642 m


Disappointing. It's basically a very thin Shanghai tower with a 300m spire on top of it. Doesn't really deserve the fuzz about it IMHO...


----------



## IFeelShort

*Penthouse*

I wonder how much the top residential units will sell for...
642m, 2106 ft., 160 floors up, sounds like it'd be a pain to go up and down all the time :nuts:


----------



## patrykus

AltinD said:


> have you seen the diagram, none has actually. We simply don't know how many floors are in total and what exactly the 167 and the 160 figures represent.


Apparently the information about the floors was published somewhere otherwise we wouldn't talk about it, right? Based on what is known we can discuss the destination of these floors and whether information is correct or up to date is completely different matter.

And before you get too cocky about it I haven't said those seven floors can't all be used for mechanics - it just *seams* too much (doesn't mean it is too much - get it?). Do you know exactly equivalent of what number of regular mechanical floors is occupied by mechanical equipment on top of burj top floors? Is it 7 floors, or maybe 5 or 4?

edit: Ha Bewal what a timing - just arrived from the movies from that movie :lol:


----------



## AltinD

^^ I actually do have the technical drawings of the steel section of BK (yes I do, official ones), but I'm too lazy to check them right now


----------



## HoneyDaddy

Bewal said:


> Sky Tower from "Oblivion":


Such a meaningless design:
1. If the bridge is that thin while not being bent, so the helipad could easily be the same or even thinner
2. The helipad is too small, hence inconvenient
3. It is not fenced enough, hence dangerous
4. The copter has no dangerous helix, hence there's no need for the bridge


----------



## romanamerican

AltinD said:


> 1. Middle East has had the title for MOST of the humanity's hhistory :yes:


LOLZ. Thank god for sarcasm.



> 2. Office space in Burj Khalifa is the smallest of the three elements (hotel, residential, office) ... plus, the developer has already sold the space, so it doesn't matter for them if it is empty or not
> 
> 3. How long did it took The Empty State Building to fill up? ... What about the Twin Towers?


I think you are missing the point he is (I think) making. Which is a comparison between building out of market supply/demand which is what happens in industrialized countries rather than for government-backed reasons. Because he was answering to a comment that was stating that the reason why such towers are built in a country rather than another is lack of capital. Which is hardly the case. And a "oh but how about x" reasoning that you did hardly disproves what he said, it is just a display of poor logic on your behalf. Which is something you didn't (but very well could) do.



> 4. So think before you speak


I think you missed that chance before commenting as well. Oh well.


----------



## SergioCrash

Oblivion? LOL


----------



## AltinD

^^ At the end of the day, the tower was build, a new district around it as well, demand was created, capital flew in, so did the people, the developer made money directly and indirectly, the goverment made money, everyone's happy ..... so where's the problem?

If the majority has to follow you people's logic, there would be no progress and we would still be in the stone age now.


----------



## patrykus

AltinD said:


> I'm too lazy to check them right now


Naturally.


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

HoneyDaddy said:


> Such a meaningless design:
> 1. If the bridge is that thin while not being bent, so the helipad could easily be the same or even thinner
> 2. The helipad is too small, hence inconvenient
> 3. It is not fenced enough, hence dangerous
> 4. The copter has no dangerous helix, hence there's no need for the bridge


Ever heard of "rule of cool"? It is like that because it LOOKS awesome, NOT because it is practical/realistic!:nuts:
In the case of the Kingdom Tower, it will be both awesome and realistic due to the fact it is not possible to break the laws of physics IRL!:lol:


----------



## AltinD

patrykus said:


> Naturally.


So you are basically calling me a liar (i.e. I do NOT have it) ? :lol:


.... Someone, also posting here, who collects all the possible pictures and information available for the last 2 WTB, got 2 or 3 of them from me back then (I actually posted in the forum one of them) so he would disagree


----------



## patrykus

Oh brother. No, I'm not calling you a liar (this time). You are doing it yourself . Lots of technical plans are available in burj thread and in historic thread made by Fury. Plans you didn't check before suggesting how many technical floors burj have.


----------



## AltinD

^^ So, let me get this clear, you are saying I am a liar because according to you, I don't actually have what I said I do, right?

As for what's really up there, both Imre and GeraldD have climbed on top of the spire of BK, and they have seen what's exactly there


----------



## patrykus

AltinD said:


> ^^ So, let me get this clear, you are saying I am a liar because according to you, I don't actually have what I said I do, right?


icard: ughh no I'm not and I didn't, nevermind..


----------



## Munwon

* The project contains a large number of towers up to 100 floors
Any other tower projects been released to the public?


----------



## Mike____

HoneyDaddy said:


> Such a meaningless design:
> 1. If the bridge is that thin while not being bent, so the helipad could easily be the same or even thinner
> 2. The helipad is too small, hence inconvenient
> 3. It is not fenced enough, hence dangerous
> 4. The copter has no dangerous helix, hence there's no need for the bridge


No one cares.. it's a damn movie ffs.


----------



## HoneyDaddy

Mike____ said:


> No one cares.. it's a damn movie ffs.


Well, KT's not. But its current design hasn't gone too far from that "oblivion" bullshit!


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ it is an observation deck that is sticking out. i wouldn't call it bullshit if you have a platform to look thru the bottom at a few points down to the earth. it is goddamn epic.


----------



## HoneyDaddy

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^ it is an observation deck that is sticking out. i wouldn't call it bullshit if you have a platform to look thru the bottom at a few points down to the earth. it is goddamn epic.


Well the problem is, they already dedicated that one for something else...


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ i must have missed that news, could you please link it to me. quite said because all these renders with it being an observation deck were simply amazing


----------



## patrykus

Well it's not going to be an observation deck as such. As far as I understand it's going to be private terrace for the owner of the palace apartment at the top.


----------



## webeagle12

I don't get it? Why is this U/C if construction hasn't even started, only prep work. At same time "Related Hudson Yards" is in PREP section even through they started working at platform which will act as foundation for the tower. This should get moved at least for now...


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen

^^

Most of us don't care, really... Not me at least.


----------



## yankee fan for life

4npower said:


> Why is no one reading the thread hno:
> 
> icard::wtf::soon:


Because it's being built in the middle of nowhere in my opinion, which in terms is gaining very little excitement if it where built in a much well know place,and also there are some that doubt this building will get built.


----------



## 4npower

yankee fan for life said:


> Because it's being built in the middle of nowhere in my opinion, which in terms is gaining very little excitement if it where built in a much well know place,and also there are some that doubt this building will get built.





I think you misunderstood my post :lol:
It gets irritating listening to people post the same questions over and over again when 90% of the time the answer is a few posts above theirs. Ever since this thread went to U/C, it has brought more people to the thread which is understandable, but the least they can do is read a page or 2 before asking a question. It's kind of like me going over to the 1WTC thread and posting a question like, when they are going to start the enclosure around the mast/spire?


----------



## Chibears85

Watch this thing get canceled like all the other megatalls proposed...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ This one has a realistic chance unlike the other pipe dreams. And there's nothing suggesting it will be cancelled.


----------



## ZZ-II

Chibears85 said:


> Watch this thing get canceled like all the other megatalls proposed...


Maybe in your dreams...

Just get it that this one is U/C already!


----------



## ZZ-II

webeagle12 said:


> I don't get it? Why is this U/C if construction hasn't even started, only prep work. At same time "Related Hudson Yards" is in PREP section even through they started working at platform which will act as foundation for the tower. This should get moved at least for now...


No, because bauer is working on the foundation already. So it's clearly U/C now.


----------



## ibib

This project reminds me of KAFD in Riyadh. It was a big enclosed area and we couldn't get enough info or pics for almost a year. However, when the towers started to raise everyone knew about progress being made.


----------



## Ni3lS

I don't know who moved this thread here in the first place, and I don't really care. However, this thread is quite inactive for being the 'next tallest in the world' and there is very little visual evidence suggesting this is under construction. I'd say judging from the images we've seen, it is still ground, excavation and prep work. I don't see why the WDN rules for prep and u/c statuses go for every single project here except this one.. One of the main reasons that this section of the forum is doing so great (especially in unique visitors and guests on a daily basis), is because of a certain reliability we provide in terms of information and building statuses (thanks to our huge community). I think it isn't smart to in some sort of way ruin this trust and reliability that others have in this website by speculating and suggesting things which aren't true or actually happening. It has happened many times in the past, we all sure remember the Dubai proposals and the Nakheel tower. People tend to get ahead of themselves by creating hypes about structures and record breaking buildings which aren't a reality as of the moment. 

I'm not saying this is not a reality, I am just saying that compared to previous and current happening projects, there is zero to nothing in terms of evidence that this is actually happening. Usually our community is on top of it with tens of posts per day in such threads (Burj Khalifa, One WTC, Shanghai Tower, etc.), not in this one. I mean, what?! The tallest structure on earth right?! This just makes me doubt things on this project. 

I think we should keep things clear and most importantly: real. My 2 cents as being a moderator of this forum and have been for almost 4 years. Now if anyone can provide us with fresh pics and info, that would be great. We can compare it to other projects in the same stage and decide if it should stay in this subforum. Anyone agree?


----------



## ZZ-II

Ni3lS said:


> I don't know who moved this thread here in the first place, and I don't really care. However, this thread is quite inactive for being the 'next tallest in the world' and there is very little visual evidence suggesting this is under construction. I'd say judging from the images we've seen, it is still ground, excavation and prep work. I don't see why the WDN rules for prep and u/c statuses go for every single project here except this one.. One of the main reasons that this section of the forum is doing so great (especially in unique visitors and guests on a daily basis), is because of a certain reliability we provide in terms of information and building statuses (thanks to our huge community). I think it isn't smart to in some sort of way ruin this trust and reliability that others have in this website by speculating and suggesting things which aren't true or actually happening. It has happened many times in the past, we all sure remember the Dubai proposals and the Nakheel tower. People tend to get ahead of themselves by creating hypes about structures and record breaking buildings which aren't a reality as of the moment.
> 
> I'm not saying this is not a reality, I am just saying that compared to previous and current happening projects, there is zero to nothing in terms of evidence that this is actually happening. Usually our community is on top of it with tens of posts per day in such threads (Burj Khalifa, One WTC, Shanghai Tower, etc.), not in this one. I mean, what?! The tallest structure on earth right?! This just makes me doubt things on this project.
> 
> I think we should keep things clear and most importantly: real. My 2 cents as being a moderator of this forum and have been for almost 4 years. Now if anyone can provide us with fresh pics and info, that would be great. We can compare it to other projects in the same stage and decide if it should stay in this subforum. Anyone agree?


i don't agree, sorry.

This project is U/C, there's no doubt. and we've pics from this month where it's clearly visible that Bauer Saudi is working on site with drilling machines. That means they're working on the foundation and that's evidence enough to me to say it's U/C.
the reason why this thread isn't that "inactive" is just the fact that we don't have the big amount of Construction updates for now. but believe me, that will change dramatic when they poured the raft foundation and the tower will start to rise...just wait 

and just remember Burj Khalifa at the beginning, there were almost no pics from the foundation too. but not long after it started to rise there were tons of pics everywhere. 

my two cents here


----------



## Rody69

Who knows what this vehicle in the middle of the previous images is used for?
:angel:


----------



## AltinD

^^ Pile load test?


BTW Ni3lS, are those pics enough for ya?


----------



## AltinD

ZZ-II said:


> and just remember Burj Khalifa at the beginning, there were almost no pics from the foundation too. but not long after it started to rise there were tons of pics everywhere.


Actually we had absolutely no pictures of the piling and the making of the raft foundation of Burj Khalifa at the time. Only the site perimeter and of the hole that was dug for the entire site.

Only after the raft was poured and the construction of the floors started, some guys found the possibility to climb the roof of a just completed tower (Chelsea Tower) and could snap some pics. A few weeks later I made it there as well. It was June or July 2005


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok




----------



## ZZ-II

thx for the pics Rody kay:.

are they from your last visit to the site a week ago or so?



AltinD said:


> Actually we had absolutely no pictures of the piling and the making of the raft foundation of Burj Khalifa at the time. Only the site perimeter and of the hole that was dug for the entire site.
> 
> Only after the raft was poured and the construction of the floors started, some guys found the possibility to climb the roof of a just completed tower (Chelsea Tower) and could snap some pics. A few weeks later I made it there as well. It was June or July 2005


i've a handful pics from pilling . but these pics are indeed quite rare.


----------



## AltinD

^^ All those pics were traced and found years later, many years later


----------



## ZZ-II

AltinD said:


> ^^ All those pics were traced and found years later, many years later


that's true indeed


----------



## KillerZavatar

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> .....


this building is Triple One, a project in Seoul, not Kingdom Tower :cheers:


----------



## droneriot

Yeah I was wondering what that was, clearly wasn't Kingdom Tower.


----------



## patrykus

Although first one oasis posted is rejected proposal for kingdom tower.


----------



## yankee fan for life

To get a perspective of this building if made will be so huge, that you could put willis/sears roof height,a top of 1 wtc pinnacle height, and this building still will be slightly bigger !


----------



## Marioma

I hear from a friend (he lives in Jeddah) that work is around the Tower
It's only a question of time....


----------



## Marioma

i found nice pictures, i dont know how new they are

http://www.google.de/imgres?biw=174...189&start=0&ndsp=53&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:0,i:112

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mdMyWyHBWi8


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ri4O1OQA2RE

http://www.google.de/imgres?biw=174...205&start=0&ndsp=46&ved=1t:429,r:29,s:0,i:171

http://www.ctbuh.org/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=Fdx2awLbk/g=&tabid=4415&language=en-GB/


----------



## Rody69

Now from the site.. (Concrete pouring started with 4 concrete trucks on site today, the amount of concrete used today is 432 m^3


----------



## Msradell

Rody69 said:


> Now from the site.. (Concrete pouring started with 4 concrete trucks on site today, the amount of concrete used today is 432 m^3


Considering a large cement truck only carries about 10m^3 of concrete, those 4 trucks are going to be awfully busy!


----------



## BlueDevil-99

Rody69 said:


> Now from the site.. (Concrete pouring started with 4 concrete trucks on site today, the amount of concrete used today is 432 m^3


thank you rody :banana2:


----------



## Munwon

Thank you Rody!!!! Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Rody69

Msradell said:


> Considering a large cement truck only carries about 10m^3 of concrete, those 4 trucks are going to be awfully busy!


they have this on the same site,just few hundreds meter away: 










the trucks they are using are with the capacity of 6 m^3.

On the other hand, I was told that this tower is going to have a huge "Slab on grade", and according to the "gantt-chart" I saw this after-noon, the works on this slab on grade will start by mid October, when deep piling and foundation works finish.


----------



## patrykus

Yes slab on the grade agrees with the information we could read in some articles around 6 months ago. According to those articles there won't be any (or much) digging on site but they will simply put a concrete slab on top of the piles above the ground level.


----------



## BlueDevil-99

from Financial Times











*The prince also revealed plans to build a “mile-high” skyscraper, topping a project he himself is backing to build a 1km-high tower in the Saudi port city of Jeddah.*

full article 
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/86aeea3c-b730-11e2-a249-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2SpHxFhqQ


----------



## 4npower

BlueDevil-99 said:


> full article
> http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/86aeea3c-b730-11e2-a249-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2SpHxFhqQ







It's always nice when you have to sign up for a weeks worth of inbox spam to read 8 news article's for freehno:


----------



## ZZ-II

Many thx for the new pics rody!

So pilling will finish already in october?
That would be so cool :cheers:
The tower will start to rise in no time


----------



## Marioma

HE IS CRAZY :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::banana:

Great


----------



## patrykus

I was surprised too that they will finish so soon, but lets be honest, bottom slab itself will take some months to construct, pour and cure. So it may eventually start rising by the end of this year but it doesn't have to.


----------



## ZZ-II

when they finish pilling in october they could pour the slab until the end of the year indeed. but i think it will start to rise early next year, sounds realistic to me.


----------



## patrykus

yup, sounds legit :cheers:


----------



## Gabriel900

Let them finish this tower first then we can start hoping and discussing a 1 mile tower ... One question does Saudi Arabia allow non Islams to visit the country for tourism?
thank you


----------



## patrykus

nope, unless you can find a tourist agency which offers planned group trips to saudi. There apparently was one in poland few years ago. Now I can't find any.


----------



## Assemblage23

Msradell said:


> Considering a large cement truck only carries about 10m^3 of concrete, those 4 trucks are going to be awfully busy!


For such massive projects, a Concrete Plant is usually built on-site or as close a possible.


----------



## Fayez

Gabriel900 said:


> Let them finish this tower first then we can start hoping and discussing a 1 mile tower ... One question does Saudi Arabia allow non Islams to visit the country for tourism?
> thank you


Saudi Arabia allow non Islams to visit the country for tourism, who said the tourism is not allowed ?:nuts:

Only in Mecca and Madinah they are not allowed Not to make the two religious cities very crowded


----------



## AltinD

patrykus said:


> nope, unless you can find a tourist agency which offers planned group trips to saudi. There apparently was one in poland few years ago. Now I can't find any.


The Saudis are currently discussing the possibility to relax the rules and allow it




Assemblage23 said:


> For such massive projects, a Concrete Plant is usually built on-site or as close a possible.


It is build on site actually


----------



## patrykus

AltinD said:


> The Saudis are currently discussing the possibility to relax the rules and allow it


5 years ago I heard the same. Tell us when they'll actually do something in that direction.

btw can't believe some Saudis still repeats the same mantra that tourism in saudi is fully allowed while we had that discussion so many times already :nuts:


----------



## Kiboko

So is there any proof this building is under construction? Or is it still in the stage of preparation?


----------



## patrykus

Yes there is a lot of proof for that.


----------



## ZZ-II

Kiboko said:


> So is there any proof this building is under construction? Or is it still in the stage of preparation?


just look on the last page, and you'll see pics


----------



## patrykus

^^ You're too kind


----------



## Muhammad Sami

Rody69 said:


> they have this on the same site,just few hundreds meter away:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Its the concrete batching plant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 123 by M. Sami, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Muhammad Sami

google images are updated :cheers:

*21 Jan 2013*


Jan 21, 2013 by M. Sami, on Flickr

*02 April 2013*








[/url] April 2, 2013 by M. Sami, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## SergioCrash

The highest!


----------



## koetaradja_HS

Marioma said:


> The Arabs don't do so, we are a international safe Destination!
> In Arabia (maybe not Dubai, Quatar, Kuwait) it is Stone Age or Middle Ages.....!
> Most of the People live in Stone Caves! A friend (woman) was in Jeddah, she have to wear all the time a headscarf, and In the Pool on the ground were the Mens....
> No Woman can go to the gym....
> When woman go out the plane the have to wear headscarfs....
> Middle Age, Mutchfundamentalism Police, No saftey, no rights for unislamic people, no human rights, no stability! Maybe it's the tallest Tower but it stands in a nohumanright country with no rights, only ISLAMIC ISLAMIC ISLAMIC! Change yours lifestyle, then you can make ads for tourism!A nice example the mekkah cllock tower, nice tower but woman all have to wear headscarfs, as a noislamic human you are scared for your life! unislamic people get killed there! Unsafe, mutch criminalism
> *Why unislamics dont can go to Mecca? Goddd
> My God, we have the year 2013, not 1368!!!!*


same as: NO ENTRY, AUTHORIZED PERSONNEL ONLY sign..
ever seen it at the office or some places other, right?


----------



## 4npower

Yaghuth said:


> prince Al Waleed has a severe case of the small ***** syndrome






It's too bad that other billionaires around the world don't suffer from the same syndrome. Boy, would we have some seriously tall skyscrapers :lol:

It does always amuse me though, that when a billionaire spends money on something that he/she doesn't need, according to others that are purely jealous of him, always resort to the "small *****" claim. Can't a wealthy person spend money on something without being accused having a small *****? I guess all the poor people around the world must have the really large *****'s right hno:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Jeddah‘s Kingdom Tower, let's GO GO GO!!!!!!!


----------



## TheTowerMan

I bet this one will be put on hold. Hopefully construction will start. If it does I doubt it will finish by 2020.


----------



## 4npower

TheTowerMan said:


> Hopefully construction will start.




Construction has already started.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

TheTowerMan said:


> I bet this one will be put on hold. Hopefully construction will start. If it does I doubt it will finish by 2020.


Exactly what people said about Burj Khalifa.


----------



## soylomass

4npower said:


> It's too bad that other billionaires around the world don't suffer from the same syndrome. Boy, would we have some seriously tall skyscrapers :lol:
> 
> It does always amuse me though, that when a billionaire spends money on something that he/she doesn't need, according to others that are purely jealous of him, always resort to the "small *****" claim. Can't a wealthy person spend money on something without being accused having a small *****? I guess all the poor people around the world must have the really large *****'s right hno:


I'm sure he got his wealth stealing the people, so he is not just a wealthy person.


----------



## HoneyDaddy

soylomass said:


> I'm sure he got his wealth stealing the people, so he is not just a wealthy person.


Everybody lies, and everybody's stealing something. You r stealing time from those that came here to read about the skyscraper. All your friends and colleagues r stealing from your expectations picture.
And if somebody tells "I'm sure ...blah-blah-blah" - he's exactly stealing reputation (even from yourself, with such allegations), wasting time of others etc. Where's your solution of the problem? You're not stealing time if: a)you provide a solution to the problem; b)you provide valuable information, worth the time spent


----------



## ZZ-II

TheTowerMan said:


> I bet this one will be put on hold. Hopefully construction will start. If it does I doubt it will finish by 2020.


you will see it on hold?
and you hope construction will start?

guy, please decide what you want :lol:


----------



## AltinD

soylomass said:


> I'm sure he got his wealth stealing the people, so he is not just a wealthy person.


Tell us more :colbert:


----------



## Fayez

Who thinks I'm right?


----------



## AltinD

^^ He was talking about Dubai all along .... I rest my case


----------



## patrykus

The main argument was about jeddah and it is thread about Jeddah's project. You still think you are in Burj Khalifa thread or what? Dubai is offtopic here.


----------



## acerx

this is such a interesting thread hno:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

acerx said:


> this is such a interesting thread hno:


What? You sad that this is interesting? I don't get it.:bash:


----------



## ZZ-II

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> What? You sad that this is interesting? I don't get it.:bash:


He mean't this thread is NOT interesting to him.


----------



## AltinD

patrykus said:


> The main argument was about jeddah and it is thread about Jeddah's project. You still think you are in Burj Khalifa thread or what? Dubai is offtopic here.


And that's what he was talking about :doh:


----------



## patrykus

^^ I see you lost it completely :lol:



To get this thread back on track.



ZZ-II said:


> too small, what we see here is just arround 22m to 23m wide (google earth). but maybe it's the shape of the inner core, who knows


I don't think that's the exact shape of the core simply because it's too soon for bottom slab. But I agree those borders most likely more or less represents the the core. Notice how there seems to be left space for the wings on three sides of that place and the rest is occupied by the equipment. I think those lines may be simply temporary borders for the location when they currently are working on piles.


----------



## AltinD

You are really a very bizarre character :rofl:


----------



## patrykus

Oh hell if that makes you feel better :lol:


----------



## AltinD

I know how to read and follow discussions, especially those I am part of


----------



## patrykus

And I know how to detect an informative post. This isn't one.



AltinD said:


> As I said .... Kids read way to much internet these days.


I tried to get this thread back on track few posts ago but I see you keep spoiling it. Can we stop now or maybe you want to spam some more?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Look at this tower in Andorra:









"I'll call it...'Mini-me.'"


----------



## HoneyDaddy

^^Yup! Nice catch! I guess it's obvious, but KT's design not really original, it's just another one "The Shard". Unlike, for example, Emirates Towers complex, which is a true paragon of style!!!
Some of KT's elements are resembling The Citadel:


----------



## patrykus

Kingdom Tower may look like shard but its design is far from it. The shard is close to rectangle in section and has no wings. It is pretty much classic building - just tapering. 










And this is Kingdom Tower.











It's more a copy of other three wings structures like Burj Khalifa or... Ryugyong Hotel, but definitely not a Shard


----------



## erbse

Please, people... This thing is still a wet desert dream - definitely not "U/C" - preparations at best. :|


----------



## patrykus

Erbse, foundation construction means u/c. There's one mod that could post something like that but I'm really surprised to see it coming from you. I thought you know rules of thread statuses. And the status of this thread should especially be clear after all the discussions we went through. It really seams that some mods don't read threads they moderate.


----------



## ZZ-II

patrykus said:


> And the status of this thread should especially be clear after all the discussions we went through.


And the pics posted by Rody. There's absolutely no doubt this tower is U/C.
It's a mega project, but it's happening right now!


----------



## erbse

Patrykus: I'm not moderating anymore. 


In addition, I haven't seen convincing evidence there's actual construction work going on. If have some, please share.


----------



## AltinD

^^ And what do you know about 'convincing evidence there's actual construction work going on'? :laugh:



.... I mean, if what's posted isn't than you certainly don't know what is.


----------



## ZZ-II

erbse said:


> Patrykus: I'm not moderating anymore.
> 
> In addition, I haven't seen convincing evidence there's actual construction work going on. If have some, please share.


Just look through the thread . You'll find enough pics from Rody which are already evidence enough. Also there were enough articles about the start.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^yes. It's U/C and piling is happening atm


----------



## KillerZavatar

Gabriel900 said:


> So any news about this tower? Like real news? :nuts:


piling and foundations take until december of the year i think


----------



## jihada

Do someone besides muslims do pilgrimage to sa?


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

KillerZavatar said:


> piling and foundations take until december of the year i think


And then the actual structure will start rising? Cool


----------



## patrykus

jihada said:


> Do someone besides muslims do pilgrimage to sa?


no that's why I wouldn't call it a tourism.



SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> And then the actual structure will start rising? Cool


Yes because because foundation piles will be ready till august 2013, then bottom slab will be constructed which probably will be done till the end of the year. And when it's done the tower can literally start rising :cheers:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

patrykus said:


> Yes because because foundation piles will be ready till august 2013, then bottom slab will be constructed which probably will be done till the end of the year. And when it's done the tower can literally start rising :cheers:


I just wanna travel in time to 2018 to see it completed :cheers:


----------



## AltinD

I doubt they will be able to complete the piling by August, especially considering the month of Ramadan is in the way, and AFAIK Saudi Arabia practically shuts down during that period.

But even without the Ramadan, I still think it can't be done. There are hundreds of piles and it is actually a time consuming job to do them. 

My prediction is late 2013 for the piling to be completed, and work on the raft to start, which means a Summer 2014 timetable for the main structure to start raising.


----------



## patrykus

Not that late. I remembered august wrong, but they will still have over two months in 2013 to work on the slab. I'd add two months for curing and it probably can start rising in around february 2013. 



Rody69 said:


> they have this on the same site,just few hundreds meter away:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the trucks they are using are with the capacity of 6 m^3.
> 
> On the other hand, I was told that this tower is going to have a huge "Slab on grade", and according to the "gantt-chart" I saw this after-noon, the works on *this slab on grade will start by mid October*, when deep piling and foundation works finish.


----------



## ZZ-II

When they start in october with the slab i guess the structure can rise early 2014.


----------



## patrykus

yup, sounds like it :cheers:


----------



## skyperu34

Thats great news! We will definitely see it rising to the sky next year!


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> ^^yes. It's U/C and piling is happening atm


That is such exciting news!


----------



## krkseg1ops

There will be people doubting its existence even if it's halfway up.


----------



## ZZ-II

krkseg1ops said:


> There will be people doubting its existence even if it's halfway up.


true, i expect that too :lol:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

krkseg1ops said:


> There will be people doubting its existence even if it's halfway up.


Well people would have to check the internet wouldn't they?


----------



## Nonoka

Wait, so when this tower will get completed and I would like to visit it, I won't have the chance to do so because of the country's visa guidelines? That sucks.


----------



## OptomistOne

Nonoka said:


> Wait, so when this tower will get completed and I would like to visit it, I won't have the chance to do so because of the country's visa guidelines? That sucks.


Yes, that is a real problem. The tower will be a symbol of modernity in a country that still (may never?) has some way to go to actually modernise, I am afraid. hno:

Stil, it will be an amazing structure.


----------



## SergioCrash

The highest building ever! It'll be in worldwide news! Can't wait for seeing this done!


----------



## Spookvlieger

Most of us can't even visit it...


----------



## alexsand

NoAllegiance said:


> ....Wow.....just wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow.
> 
> 
> 
> This is crazy.


It seems that the race between the arabs has just started


----------



## AltinD

By the time this is completed, laws might be relaxed. After all, Jeddah is the most liberal region in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## xAbd0o

joshsam said:


> Most of us can't even visit it...


It's okay though you can always see it.

1. Buy Binoculars.
2. Find a flight to Egypt or Sudan.
3. ...
4. Camp by the red sea opposite to jeddah and observe.
5. Profit!!!!


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
just tried it on google earth. after a third the distance it is already merely one pixel wide.  however it might be visible from Mecca on a clear day. There is a mountain in the way, but the pinnacle would stick over that mountain.


----------



## Kanto

^^ Being in Abby's observation deck might remove that mountain as an obstacle :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Kanto said:


> ^^ Being in Abby's observation deck might remove that mountain as an obstacle :cheers:


i did already have my view from the top of abby  from the ground there is no chance at all


----------



## K.S.A

^^ $587 million water contract signed for the Kingdom Tower

The national water company of Saudi Arabia recently signed a contract worth $587 million USD (2.2 billion rials) to supply water for the Jeddah Economic Company.

Details of the deal were made public by the Saudi Press Agency. According to the contract signed, the National Water Company will supply 156,000 cubic meters of water daily for 25 years. The amount of water that is equal to over 41 million gallons will be supplied for the whole Kingdom City project.

source: http://kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/$587-million-water-contract-signed-for-the-Kingdom-Tower.html


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

I haven't seen any pics for ages!


----------



## Shaddorry

i'm curious! there could never be enough pics!


----------



## williamandsnow

Fantastic building in the world,it becomes taller and taller,crazy world with crazy metal!


----------



## MMR21

*MEP contractors*

anyone have any idea who the mechanical contractors/subcontractors assigned are?

I know bin laden group is the concrete contractor, but what about the MEP/finishing?


----------



## patrykus

^^ MEP: Environmental Systems Design, Inc.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

how much piling have they done?


----------



## MMR21

patrykus said:


> ^^ MEP: Environmental Systems Design, Inc.


thanx for the info on the design firm, http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/08/05/idUS183427+05-Aug-2011+BW20110805

however, I was asking if any MEP main contractor/subcontractors have been announced.

any info?


----------



## patrykus

Sorry don't no ;( I think it may be still too soon to chose mep subcontractors. After all they probably have like two years time before first mep works starts. But it's just my wild guess.


----------



## the sock

do they work on this tower every day ? can we get reg pics to wet the appitite .


----------



## MMR21

patrykus said:


> Sorry don't no ;( I think it may be still too soon to chose mep subcontractors. After all they probably have like two years time before first mep works starts. But it's just my wild guess.


well usually the mechanical contractor has to be present since the beginning for providing shop drawings for the raft foundation.

I can't imagine the basement floors and lowest slab being casted without an MEP contractor on site proving sleeves and drainage piping.


----------



## patrykus

But we are talking about mep executive contractor. Mep design firm is known and probably already designed what was in their contract. So can't the raft foundation be constructed with cooperation of foundation contractor and firm responsible for mep design?

Not saying you're wrong just throwing some thoughts 

Anyway this question is best to be directed to Rody69. Apparently he is close to the main contractor. He may know more of this or maybe he can ask if he will have the opportunity. He's busy guy so pm him if he will miss this little conversation of ours


----------



## K.S.A

^^ DO have any idea about tower base wide ? burj khalifa 93 m but this tower i don't know


----------



## Tom_Green

AltinD said:


> By the time this is completed, laws might be relaxed. After all, Jeddah is the most liberal region in Saudi Arabia.


I hope so. They will get a lot of attention when the Tower starts to rise. 
The media maybe will Focus on the visa topic and that will put some pressure on the officials. 

It`s not a bad thing if tourist come to Jeddah and visit the tower. That will bring some money into the country. 
If I can visit the completed tower, I will do it.
You know me


----------



## Jarenz

Cityhall said:


>


*wow*


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

CrazyDave said:


> I hope they have a stair race in this one every year like they do at the ESB. But I really don't think it will happen.


climbing 1km* vertically on stairs would definitely be interesting. it would be like climbing a mountain except you would be inside the whole way!:nuts:

*the 'roof' may not be at 1km, but I'm pretty sure they would still have stairs right up to the top for the window cleaners.


----------



## ZZ-II

skyperu34 said:


> This skyscraper hopefully will have the fastest elevators worldwide! Hope to see updates soon, too...


You can almost count on that


----------



## krkseg1ops

Thyssenkrupp is building an elevator test tube in Rottweil, Germany. They will possibly use those in KT. Who, if not the Germans?


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^in that case, let's hope that it'll be used for the Kingdom Tower


----------



## Hmmz

MattTheTubaGuy said:


> Regarding the lifts:
> I would have thought using magnets would be the best way. No moving parts, and no maximum height due to the length of the cables (not so much of a problem with the new technology, but 1km+ of cable would be hell to deal with!)
> It would probably be able to go faster as well.


You need ropes for the counterweights, and without counterweights your elevators would consume much more energy. 

When you have a counterweight, you don't need to hoist up the full weight of the elevator car every time you go up, you just need to "tip the balance" enough for the elevator to move. 

With a counterweightless design you might be able to recover some more energy on the way down than in a counterweighted elevator, but the efficiency and economics would not be good.


----------



## patrykus

^^ Great first post. Yes, magnetic elevators concepts are around for quite some time, but I was always wondering what prevents their introduction to skyscrapers. You made it quite clear sir :cheers:

Btw in the near future shanghai tower will have the fastest elevators made by mitsubishi. They will be going with the speed of 18 meters per second or 64.8km/h (burj khalifa's elevators speed is 42km/h).


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

If the X-Seed 4000 was built I wonder how fast the elevators would have to go


----------



## krkseg1ops

So fast they would be making TIE Fighter noises and bending timespace.


----------



## AltinD

Speaking of lifts and the cables pulling them .......... http://www.economist.com/news/scien...er?fsrc=nlw|hig|6-13-2013|5888972|34413135|UK


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

Hmmz said:


> You need ropes for the counterweights, and without counterweights your elevators would consume much more energy.
> 
> When you have a counterweight, you don't need to hoist up the full weight of the elevator car every time you go up, you just need to "tip the balance" enough for the elevator to move.
> 
> With a counterweightless design you might be able to recover some more energy on the way down than in a counterweighted elevator, but the efficiency and economics would not be good.


true, didn't think about that. great first post BTW!:cheers:

Hopefully in the near future, sustainable hydrogen fusion power is developed, then energy won't be so much of a problem. 
I'm not sure, but I think space elevators wouldn't be able to use the moving cables due to the immense length (~36,000km), plus even if you make cables extremely light, they would still weigh a LOT over such long lengths! Also, because gravity changes as you go higher, a counterbalance wouldn't be as effective, although past the halfway point, the down elevator would be pulling the up elevator up (two elevators instead of an elevator and a counterbalance would make a lot of sense)
It will be interesting to see what the future brings.


----------



## Budak Melayu

^^
Amazing Project from Jeddah...hno: hno: hno:

just say .... W O W.....!!


----------



## patrykus

MattTheTubaGuy said:


> true, didn't think about that. great first post BTW!:cheers:
> 
> Hopefully in the near future, sustainable hydrogen fusion power is developed, then energy won't be so much of a problem.
> I'm not sure, but I think space elevators wouldn't be able to use the moving cables due to the immense length (~36,000km), plus even if you make cables extremely light, they would still weigh a LOT over such long lengths! Also, because gravity changes as you go higher, a counterbalance wouldn't be as effective, although past the halfway point, the down elevator would be pulling the up elevator up (two elevators instead of an elevator and a counterbalance would make a lot of sense)
> It will be interesting to see what the future brings.


All space elevators concepts uses climbers. The "rope" stays in place fixed to the ground, and robotic climbers climbs up and down on it. It's probably still more economic than magnetic elevator since there is a friction between climber and the rope, but less than a classic elevators because there is no counterweight.


----------



## K.S.A

^^ this pic make anybody optimistic and enthusiastic for this project


----------



## Daireon

All that is for construction site? wow, looks like some industrial area :lol: It indeed makes anybody optimistic


----------



## patrykus

This is concrete plant near the towers location. From there concrete is delivered for the foundation construction. 

Would be nice to have more updates or at least some spoken reports but what can we do. It's Jeddah after all.


----------



## fasszz

anybody knows why there is delay for this project?..or they just scrap it and its not gonna be built?


----------



## patrykus

There is no delay. At least none that we know of.


----------



## SergioCrash

Spiderman will be afraid of heights for the firts time...


----------



## HoneyDaddy

Similar stuff:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Where is that building and what is it called?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ he linked the wikipedia page to it. it is a quite famous building though, you might have been confused that it is U/C in the photo he posted


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^yeah...probably.


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

Prince Alwaleed happy with 1km tower progress.

Saudi billionaire Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal Bin Abdulaziz Alsaud has said plans to build the world's tallest tower in Jeddah are on schedule.
Plans were unveiled 18 months ago by Prince Alwaleed as the centrepiece to the Kingdom City development in Jeddah, a major Red Sea port.
The chairman of Kingdom Holding Company (KHC) headed the fourth board of directors meeting of Jeddah Economic Company in Riyadh were members were updated on the status on the $1.2bn 1,000m high project.
Waleed Batterjee, CEO, Jeddah Economic Company, briefed the board about progress of the piling works being done by Saudi Bauer Company.

The board also reviewed memoranda of understanding relating to infrastructure and services for the project including electricity, water and district cooling.
Board members also expressed their satisfaction of how the project is progressing and the piling works taking place as the first stage of starting the tower works.
In February, it was announced that the builder of The Shard skyscraper in London will be the project manager for the 1,000m Kingdom Tower skyscraper.
Mace will manage the development in a joint venture with construction consultant EC Harris, part of Dutch group Arcadis, and the tower will be built by Saudi construction firm Bin Laden Group.
The tower's height will exceed a kilometre - precisely by how much is a secret but the structure will take over from Dubai's 828m tall Burj Khalifa as the world's tallest skyscraper.
http://www.arabianbusiness.com/prince-alwaleed-happy-with-1km-tower-progress-505351.html


----------



## Chibears85

I just figured out that my friend lives in Jeddah, the day he is moving away from jeddah... what an opportunity we could of had to have pictures of this :/


----------



## patrykus

Finally some update people.

Just posted by Abdullah-atta in saudi section. Originally published at alriyadh.com.


----------



## Rody69

These photos are 2 weeks old , or maybe older...

I was on site today, there was a big tower crane installed, the "foot print" of the tower started to take shape (I believe that the next satellite imagery for the site is going to show this particular point). 
On the other hand, I was prohibited to take close pictures as there were marks next to finished piles and they show details about the "point" as the site engineer calls it.
I promise a good update soon...


----------



## Msradell

Rody69 said:


> These photos are 2 weeks old , or maybe older...
> 
> I was on site today, there was a big tower crane installed, the "foot print" of the tower started to take shape (I believe that the next satellite imagery for the site is going to show this particular point)....


:banana: Certainly looks like it's on the way!


----------



## DFDalton

It's an attractive design. But I'll just come right out and say it. This project is completely absurd. There is no reason other than vanity to construct such a tall tower in the middle of nowhere. It wouldn't even make financial sense to build half this tall in New York or Tokyo, where land prices are astronomically high. 

And with the proliferation of 2000+ foot skyscraper proposals around the world in even the poorest and little-known third world cities, there's little to no cache for a city to host supertall buildings anymore. They don't bring in additional tourism, spur economic or population growth, or spark foreign investment as they did even 20 years ago. Most of the new ones in the Middle East and China sit virtually empty as colosally tall white elephants. 

But I guess Prince Dickweed Al Bin Laden already owns too many jets and Ferraris and solid gold toilets. And what else is there to spend money on when the Middle East is such a perfect utopia? Certainly not on such mundane things as medical or scientific research, better schools and universities, better hospitals, improved infrastructure, etc. So the people of Saudi Arabia will be blessed with this. Oh well, I guess it's better than a new "World's Largest Mall" with a toy store and a jewelry shop and 800 empty storefronts.


----------



## Munwon

DFDalton said:


> It's an attractive design. But I'll just come right out and say it. This project is completely absurd. There is no reason other than vanity to construct such a tall tower in the middle of nowhere. It wouldn't even make financial sense to build half this tall in New York or Tokyo, where land prices are astronomically high.
> 
> And with the proliferation of 2000+ foot skyscraper proposals around the world in even the poorest and little-known third world cities, there's little to no cache for a city to host supertall buildings anymore. They don't bring in additional tourism, spur economic or population growth, or spark foreign investment as they did even 20 years ago. Most of the new ones in the Middle East and China sit virtually empty as colosally tall white elephants.
> 
> But I guess Prince Dickweed Al Bin Laden already owns too many jets and Ferraris and solid gold toilets. And what else is there to spend money on when the Middle East is such a perfect utopia? Certainly not on such mundane things as medical or scientific research, better schools and universities, better hospitals, improved infrastructure, etc. So the people of Saudi Arabia will be blessed with this. Oh well, I guess it's better than a new "World's Largest Mall" with a toy store and a jewelry shop and 800 empty storefronts.


Oh my god dude! You're absolutly right... We should all live in tailer parks and drive to Wal-mart like you. Ubanity is for losers and weirdos.


----------



## 4npower

DFDalton said:


> It's an attractive design. But I'll just come right out and say it. This project is completely absurd. There is no reason other than vanity to construct such a tall tower in the middle of nowhere. It wouldn't even make financial sense to build half this tall in New York or Tokyo, where land prices are astronomically high.
> 
> And with the proliferation of 2000+ foot skyscraper proposals around the world in even the poorest and little-known third world cities, there's little to no cache for a city to host supertall buildings anymore. They don't bring in additional tourism, spur economic or population growth, or spark foreign investment as they did even 20 years ago. Most of the new ones in the Middle East and China sit virtually empty as colosally tall white elephants.
> 
> But I guess Prince Dickweed Al Bin Laden already owns too many jets and Ferraris and solid gold toilets. And what else is there to spend money on when the Middle East is such a perfect utopia? Certainly not on such mundane things as medical or scientific research, better schools and universities, better hospitals, improved infrastructure, etc. So the people of Saudi Arabia will be blessed with this. Oh well, I guess it's better than a new "World's Largest Mall" with a toy store and a jewelry shop and 800 empty storefronts.







What's completely absurd is that you took the time to be the 718th person to let us know that this tower is pointless. I mean really, who cares? Not me. It's not my money soooo. I'm pretty sure nobody that is subscribed to this thread cares either. We just want to see towers go taller and taller. If a billionaire wants to blow his money on a worlds tallest skyscraper, then by all means go right ahead. It advances architecture limits every time one is built, plus we get to enjoy 5+ years of construction pictures and entertainment. Also, he doesn't owe a single penny of his worth to anybody else, so the "people" of Saudi Arabia need to go find some oil or buy up some land and not rely on others to get by in life.


----------



## patrykus

Rody69 said:


> I promise a good update soon...


Can't wait for that :cheers:


----------



## CACHO_RC

Finally, i hope this proyect takes speed soon...


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

This could be the inner core of the tower.


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

That's what I thought too.
Interesting that it isn't (hexagonally) symmetric. I wonder why one of the corners is shorter.


----------



## ZZ-II

Rody69 said:


> These photos are 2 weeks old , or maybe older...
> 
> I was on site today, there was a big tower crane installed, the "foot print" of the tower started to take shape (I believe that the next satellite imagery for the site is going to show this particular point).
> On the other hand, I was prohibited to take close pictures as there were marks next to finished piles and they show details about the "point" as the site engineer calls it.
> I promise a good update soon...


Great to hear rody :cheers:. Can't wait to see fresh pics


----------



## Rody69

the owners meeting (yesterday)...


----------



## Rody69

*June 16, 2013*

HRH Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal Bin Abdulaziz Alsaud, chairman of Kingdom Holding Company (KHC), headed the 4th board of directors meeting of Jeddah Economic Company in Riyadh with the board members; Mr. Abdulrahman Hassan Sharbatly, Mr. Saleh Bin Laden, Mr. Samaual Bakhsh and Eng. Talal Almaiman.

In the meeting, Eng. Talal Al Maiman, Executive Director Development and Domestic Investments, Chairman and CEO of Kingdom Real Estate Development Company (KRED), a board member of Kingdom Holding Company and Jeddah Economic Company (JEC) updated the board about the final agreement with the Four Seasons relating to operating the luxury designed hotel in the world’s tallest tower which will be more than 1000 meters high with value of SR 4.6 billion. 

Eng. Waleed Batterjee, Chief Executive Officer, Jeddah Economic Company (JEC) briefed the board about the status of the project and presented them with the progress of the piling works being done by Saudi Bauer Company. The board also reviewed Memoranda of Understanding relating to infrastructure and services for the project including electricity, water and district cooling.

Arch. Hassan Abdulrahman Sharbatly updated the board about the negotiation with the project management companies additional to the existing project engineers; Dar Alhandasah.

The Board confirmed discussion regarding all the services and infrastructure required for the site & Kingdom City Jeddah. The Board has also expressed their satisfaction of how the project is progressing and the piling works taking place as the first stage of starting the tower works.

The meeting was also attended by, Mr. Shadi Sanbar, Kingdom Holding Company board member and CFO, Mr. Mohamed Fahmy, Deputy CFO, Kingdom Holding Company, Mr. Sadik Afzal from Abrar Holding Company, Mr. Naiem Waziri of Saudi Bin Laden Group, Mr. Majid Al Toukhi, Director of Business Development & Operations, Kingdom Real Estate Development Company (KRED), Mr. Bashar Kayyali, Consultant to Kingdom Real Estate Development Company (KRED) and Mr. Fahad Bin Saad Bin Nafel, Executive Assistant to HRH the Chairman.


----------



## DAMAC




----------



## Rody69

Just left the site 

An extended detailed update will be here in few hours 

:cheers:


----------



## fast_fokker

Rody69 said:


> Just left the site
> 
> An extended detailed update will be here in few hours
> 
> :cheers:


Definitely looking forward to that, cheers and thanks for all your efforts...

:cheers:


----------



## Rody69

*Today 17.06.2013
*


----------



## Rody69




----------



## HoneyDaddy

Rody69 said:


> *Today 17.06.2013
> *


Looks like a villa construction. Warehouses construction sites in Dubai look busier than that...


----------



## Madrenergic

I'm afraid none of it really makes much sense to me. I'm not familiar with what's going on this early in the construction process. Anybody care to narrate?


----------



## Naif Saudi

Excellent update Rody69


----------



## patrykus

Madrenergic said:


> I'm afraid none of it really makes much sense to me. I'm not familiar with what's going on this early in the construction process. Anybody care to narrate?


Well there's not much to say really. All that is taking place right now is construction of foundation for the tower. Foundation consist of multiple reinforced concrete piles, some going over hundred meters deep into the ground. Those piles have a shape of a huge column and those circular elements sticking out of the ground are forms for the piles. Where you see those forms there are piles underground. To construct piles you need concrete, slurry and reinforced cages. First drilling rig drills the hole at the same time pouring slurry in so the walls won't collapse. Then steel cages are installed (you can see them lying on the ground) when they are in place, concrete is poured in and slurry goes out. Slurry is usually kept in large containers which are also visible on the pictures. Other than that you have some cranes and other usual stuff.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Rody69 said:


> Just left the site
> 
> An extended detailed update will be here in few hours
> 
> :cheers:


WOW:banana: !! Rody69 Great Pictures !!, Tower Construction Crane Up and Ready, Just needs the Cables, How did you get those close up pictures:cheers:, you must know someone working there because there's a Security fence all around the site.
Now I know this Kingdom Tower over 3,000 feet will be completed by 2020 !!:cheers: Fantastic Updated Pics and please keep getting more pics each month if you can, Thanks Rody !!


----------



## Rody69

patrykus said:


> Well there's not much to say really. All that is taking place right know is construction of foundation for the tower. *Foundation consist of multiple reinforced concrete piles*, some going over *hundred meters deep into the ground*. *Those piles have a shape of a huge column and those circular elements sticking out of the ground are forms for the piles. Where you see those forms there are piles underground*. To construct piles you need concrete,* slurry and reinforced cages*. *First drilling rig drills the hole at the same time pouring slurry in so the walls won't collapse. Then steel cages are installed (you can see them lying on the ground) when they are in place, concrete is poured in and slurry goes out*. Slurry is usually kept in large containers which are also visible on the pictures. Other than that you have some cranes and other usual stuff.




Thank you my friend..You have saved me the time and effort:lol:





ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> WOW:banana: !! Rody69 Great Pictures !!, Tower Construction Crane Up and Ready, Just needs the Cables, How did you get those close up pictures:cheers:, you must know someone working there because there's a Security fence all around the site.
> Now I know this Kingdom Tower over 3,000 feet will be completed by 2020 !!:cheers: Fantastic Updated Pics and please keep getting more pics each month if you can, Thanks Rody !!


you are welcome..and I'll do my best to keep this forum updated.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Wow...the construction site has changed significantly over the past few weeks and months. Exciting progress. Can't wait to see it rise and scrape the sky!


----------



## ZZ-II

what a massive update. great job Rody :cheers:!

work on foundation is in full swing, lots of visible activity!


----------



## K.S.A

^^ great update rody thanks a lot


----------



## ZZ-II

http://www.thenational.ae/business/...seasons-strikes-hotel-deal-with-world-tallest


----------



## KillerZavatar

looks great. it is getting there :cheers:


----------



## azn_man12345

But where are all the construction workers?...


----------



## patrykus

^^ Was wondering the same. But when you realize there is probably like 50 Celsius degrees in shadow, I really wouldn't be surprised if they are working during the night shifts only.


----------



## Munwon

looks great but..... where are the workers?


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Munwon said:


> looks great but..... where are the workers?


Munwon my friend, They were celebrating Father's Dayhno:, and true with the summer Heat as it is Hot here in the U S :cheers: Look at all the Nighttime flood light towers on the site, lol.:banana: Don't worry its gonna be built by 2020, IMO:lol:


----------



## soltanalharbi

Just to let know that now in Saudi Arabia it reached 50 Celsius degrees and it is very very hot out there. People not allowed to work between 12 to 3 PM and probably he got the pictures durning that time (and maybe also that's why he was able to take the pictures).


----------



## Munwon

Rody, How many piles have been complete?


----------



## fast_fokker

Thanks a lot for those great pics Rody69... I'm willing to bet my next 2 pay cheques that even that evidence won't silence some of the doubters on here.

Cheers and thanks again


----------



## ZZ-II

Still anyone who believes this tower is not U/C?


----------



## 4npower

ZZ-II said:


> Still anyone who believes this tower is not U/C?



There are going to be non-believers of this tower until the day it tops outhno: 
And those same people will feel the need to stop by here along the way and let us know how pointless this tower is and how ugly it is, Blah-Blah-Blah....:lol:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

People must be weird thinking this isn't U/C. How could anyone think the pictures aren't real. They should visit the site of the building so that we could prove that the building is reality.


----------



## Rody69

azn_man12345 said:


> But where are all the construction workers?...





patrykus said:


> ^^ Was wondering the same. But when you realize there is probably like 50 Celsius degrees in shadow, I really wouldn't be surprised if they are working during the night shifts only.





Munwon said:


> looks great but..... where are the workers?





soltanalharbi said:


> Just to let know that now in Saudi Arabia it reached 50 Celsius degrees and it is very very hot out there. People not allowed to work between 12 to 3 PM and probably he got the pictures durning that time (and maybe also that's why he was able to take the pictures).


it's not about the temperature or anything else, it actually was 32 C on the site yesterday, besides the law of preventing the workers to work under the direct sun light between 12-3 pm (the law*Mr soltanalharbi* was talking about) is right, but he actually didn't know that this law is valid from 1st of July to 31st of august of every year. so it's not valid....yet 

the reason is because they were on the "Lunch break" , and it was the only free time me and my friend had to visit the site..so it's just a coincidence nothing more or less  .

@Mr soltanalharbi:
I don't need to wait for the site to be empty to be able enter to the site  check my previous updates and you will see workers and engineers.


----------



## Rody69

Munwon said:


> Rody, How many piles have been complete?


I'm not sure but I think it was around 20 finished piles.


----------



## spotila

It won't matter in 5 or 6 years. The building will be done or nearly done, and we shall have a new tallest.


----------



## SergioCrash

Thanks 4 the update!


----------



## ZZ-II

Rody69 said:


> I'm not sure but I think it was around 20 finished piles.


So still alot to go


----------



## Rckr88

Great to see some pics of the site


----------



## Durbsboi

Whilst there is no denying that construction has begun, the site seems pretty dead to me and it hasnt been established properly. Maybe its just how things are done there? :dunno:


----------



## Rody69

For your review:



Durbsboi said:


> Whilst there is no denying that construction has begun, the site seems pretty dead to me and it hasnt been established properly. Maybe its just how things are done there? :dunno:





Rody69 said:


> it's not about the temperature or anything else, it actually was 32 C on the site yesterday, besides the law of preventing the workers to work under the direct sun light between 12-3 pm (the law*Mr soltanalharbi* was talking about) is right, but he actually didn't know that this law is valid from 1st of July to 31st of august of every year. so it's not valid....yet
> 
> *the reason is because they were on the "Lunch break" , and it was the only free time me and my friend had to visit the site..so it's just a coincidence nothing more or less  .
> *
> @Mr soltanalharbi:
> I don't need to wait for the site to be empty to be able enter to the site  check my previous updates and you will see workers and engineers.


----------



## Anonymous-scraperfan

The fact that this is near Mecca (where the big clock tower is), suggests that this will no doubt be well underway into early next year. At least that's my logic.


----------



## ZZ-II

Durbsboi said:


> Whilst there is no denying that construction has begun, the site seems pretty dead to me and it hasnt been established properly. Maybe its just how things are done there? :dunno:


Pretty dead? What are you talking about?

Look at all the machines, steel cages etc...


----------



## christos-greece

ZZ-II said:


> Still anyone who believes this tower is not U/C?


From the previous photos, we can say that this project not only is U/C but also i believe the major works will start soon.
About the works of this tower, will be underground levels right? I assume that will be at least 3 or 4 underground floors, levels.


----------



## patrykus

^^ There will be none  Part of the reason why people saying this site looks not very active is that there is none at the moment and most likely won't be any excavation at all. Looking at the concrete skeleton 3d models I'd say there may be some levels below the lobby/entrance but if so it's only because everything will be elevated above the ground. In short: there won't be any underground floors in this tower as strange that may sound for a kilometer tall tower 

Btw the reason why there won't be any underground floors is that they want to avoid ground water related problems.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

patrykus said:


> Well guys I'm refering to THIS article originally published at enr.com.
> 
> There you can read:
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently even concrete slab will be above ground. That is of course if nothing has changed since then.
> 
> ps. if there is any digging I guess it will happen *after* the pilling to prepare the pile connections for the slab, but it shouldn't be more than meter deep excavation if anything.


patrykus, my friend:banana:, this is good to know, and it gets better on that site that was posted then back in January, this year Check it out http://www.worldofarchi.com/2012/07/...rints-and.html This makes me believe the Kingdom Tower will get built and completed by 2020 !!:cheers:

sorry everyone, its not coming right , I'll have to try again , but its a good article about the foundation piling blueprints Layout work being done.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

I think it'll be completed at around 2018


----------



## Aurelian

First tough wich ran in my mind was:insane.So let it be, if it is what it is, not impossible.But, a an architect, i have some serious questions about some structural and functional details of this thing.


----------



## soltanalharbi

*Sorry for the misunderstanding*



Rody69 said:


> it's not about the temperature or anything else, it actually was 32 C on the site yesterday, besides the law of preventing the workers to work under the direct sun light between 12-3 pm (the law*Mr soltanalharbi* was talking about) is right, but he actually didn't know that this law is valid from 1st of July to 31st of august of every year. so it's not valid....yet
> 
> the reason is because they were on the "Lunch break" , and it was the only free time me and my friend had to visit the site..so it's just a coincidence nothing more or less  .
> 
> @Mr soltanalharbi:
> I don't need to wait for the site to be empty to be able enter to the site  check my previous updates and you will see workers and engineers.



Sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

DinoVabec said:


> As far as I know, they have to dig about one floor deep (~3-4 m?) for that foundation plate one floor thick.
> 
> Here: http://www.worldofarchi.com/2012/07/kingdom-tower-test-pile-blueprints-and.html


DinoVabec, my friend, This could be true, But IMO:lol: I see this Kingdom Tower:banana: going vertical by at least Summer Next Year 2014 !!:cheers:

My SSC Members and Friends , Click on that website in The QUOTE Please, You'll love it, Believe Me , Its gonna get Built !!


----------



## SliceFTW

Why are they still saying that Sky City is going to be the tallest? This one is clearly taller.


----------



## desertpunk

http://www.mubasher.info/TDWL/news/2353248/الأمير-الوليد-يتفقد-موقع-بناء-أعلى-برج-في-العالم-بجدة


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

^^(SliceFTW) Sky city will be finished a LOOONG time before this one!:nuts:
Usually buildings that claim they will be X tallest building in the world ignore any taller U/C buildings, but in this case, it actually WILL be the tallest until KT is complete.


----------



## desertpunk

From April: driving piles


----------



## SergioCrash

Unbeliavable!


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

MattTheTubaGuy said:


> ^^(SliceFTW) Sky city will be finished a LOOONG time before this one!:nuts:
> Usually buildings that claim they will be X tallest building in the world ignore any taller U/C buildings, but in this case, it actually WILL be the tallest until KT is complete.


I don't believe this, but apparently the Mubarak Al Kabir is U/C and will be complete in 2016 (wikipedia is unreliable)


----------



## HoneyDaddy

*MattTheTubaGuy* is right. Nowadays, only China is amongst few to trust. Mubarak tower was due 2026, not 2016. But it's highly improbable they can finish till 2026. The project seems to be canceled.


----------



## skyperu34

Great video to watch! Thanks!


----------



## MUHA

The prince visiting the site:


Ya Ghazal said:


>


----------



## AltinD

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> I don't believe this, but apparently the Mubarak Al Kabir is U/C and will be complete in 2016 (wikipedia is unreliable)


There will be no Mubarak Al Kabir. Kuwait is to busy nowdays kicking the expats out of the country


----------



## SergioCrash

I didn't understand anything of the video!


----------



## wespje1990

holy shit, now its really starts to look serious. Freaking amazing new record, a km tall is unbelieveble....


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Well it's reality now so it can't really be unbelievable


----------



## krkseg1ops

It surely can be both unbelievable and real


----------



## Tom_Green

Maybe it was posted before but is there an offical timetable for that project?

Maybe one year before it`s finished i will start to ask for a visa


----------



## KillerZavatar

yeah Burj Khalifa was already unbelievable. you stand infront of it and look up, look further up and further up and it never ends. this building will top that by another 200m :cheers:


----------



## Fayez

Fantastic Video !! .BTW , they are speaking in Arabic and they said that Prince Al-Waleed visited the tower site *to see the processes of the project which are in the Pilling stage*. So, they are not talking about planning to start, soil testing or something else !! and the project is *really U/C with no doubt* ..


----------



## SliceFTW

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> Well it's reality now so it can't really be unbelievable


Now you have to update you signatur.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

I'm only doing fully completed buildings


----------



## krkseg1ops

Very well then, I will remind you in 2019


----------



## krkseg1ops

Unless they have a secret plan to increase the height during the construction! *fingers crossed*


----------



## AltinD

MattTheTubaGuy said:


> If J220 goes ahead this year, then I wouldn't rule out an even taller one being built in the next couple of years, so it is entirely possible that Kingdom Tower will NEVER be WTB!:nuts:


Yeah right :|


----------



## 4npower

MattTheTubaGuy said:


> If J220 goes ahead this year, then I wouldn't rule out an even taller one being built in the next couple of years, so it is entirely possible that Kingdom Tower will NEVER be WTB!:nuts:





I think we all have a better chance of finding an active Volcano in our backyards then that thing getting off the ground hno: I really wish it would though...


----------



## HoneyDaddy

Gotta shoot up next month though. :colbert:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Wilz said:


> this building must be the tallest building in the world until 2030


that would suck, we all want taller buildings in shorter intervalls :cheers:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Like J220 in 2014 and Kingdom Tower in 2019, etc.


----------



## Morrov555

This tower should be finished this year!
lol, just kidding, maby it wil be done until 2020?


----------



## ZZ-II

MattTheTubaGuy said:


> If J220 goes ahead this year, then I wouldn't rule out an even taller one being built in the next couple of years, so it is entirely possible that Kingdom Tower will NEVER be WTB!:nuts:


J220 won't be taller than Kingdom Tower and since there's no other tower very near to an construction start it's not possible that KT won't be the tallest in 2020.


----------



## KillerZavatar

yeah 2020 is a sure thing, but something like 2023 is already a whole different story :cheers: a new tallest could be proposed any day in the coming years or an already proposed one could get more serious.


----------



## charles54

if this tower even begins construction within the next 5 years ( or maybe even 10) there is a good chance that other hyper-talls like the 1001m building in city of silk kuwait may begin but there isnt any other tower proposed which is taller than this....so in short it will be the tallest tower for a long time like burj khalifa.


----------



## sgollis

*Not quite all*



4npower said:


> I think we all have a better chance of finding an active Volcano in our backyards then that thing getting off the ground hno: I really wish it would though...


Of course, some of us DO have an active volcano in our backyard.......... 

Steve (on the Big Island of Hawaii)


----------



## 4npower

sgollis said:


> Of course, some of us DO have an active volcano in our backyard..........
> 
> Steve (on the Big Island of Hawaii)





Dude, you basically live on a Volcano :lol:


----------



## Wigz

Tongo said:


>


http://www.planetminecraft.com/project/kingdom-tower-by-wiggins-creative-labs/

I think I'm going to have to make a second attempt, this time with an interior and such


----------



## wespje1990

how is this UC, looks to be in a prep fase..barely.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ The underground supports are part of the building


----------



## Chibears85

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^ The underground supports are part of the building


Loads of buildings have been built to the point of being underground, and then canceled. Especially ones that are this tall.


----------



## ZZ-II

there are big cancelled projects, but that doesn't mean the same will happen to KD.


----------



## ali al-smadi

I hope not


----------



## AltinD

Chibears85 said:


> Loads of buildings have been built to the point of being underground, and then canceled. Especially ones that are this tall.


'1' is 'loads' for ya?


----------



## Chibears85

AltinD said:


> '1' is 'loads' for ya?


Not just 1 building has been canceled after underground work. I can name at least 10 that have been canceled after underground work


----------



## Kanto

Chibears85 said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to full size: http://i.imgur.com/BaE5qWa.jpg


This is the height 1WTC should have had :master:


----------



## 大哥哥夜猫子

It may be Quake/ Plain proof, but is it Gordan Freeman proof?








Also can we pls get some recent construction pics?


----------



## MUHA

Prince Alwaleed on twitter:"We dedicated Kingdom tower in Riyadh back in 2003 to our country to be the tallest in Riyadh, yet we are about to dedicate the tallest building in the world to our country by 2017 in Jeddah."

https://twitter.com/Alwaleed_Talal/status/356871793342021636


----------



## K.S.A

^^ no no impossible 2017 i think 2019 at least...


----------



## jackedi07

^^^^
I think that means that in 2017 there will already surpassed the Burj Khalifa.


----------



## ZZ-II

jackedi07 said:


> ^^^^
> I think that means that in 2017 there will already surpassed the Burj Khalifa.


That could be indeed.


----------



## WesternParadox

Yes, it would be really fast


----------



## Msradell

Gabriel900 said:


> If this tower was located in NYC, this page would be buzzing like crazy every minute with new news, pics, videos ... I think it is too quite for such an immense tower.


You have to realize that where this is being constructed is basically in the middle of nowhere! It will become the center of a new city but at the present time there is not much around it so very few people are in a position to view the construction. The lack of comments and pictures have nothing to do with interest in the project.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

At least it will be visible from Jeddah


----------



## KillerZavatar

i am interested in skyscrapers for quite a long time now, but only in the last years i actually follow the progress and the whole construction along. it will be very nice to see the tallest building on earth rise since i havn't seen Burj Khalifa rise like many older users than me :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> i am interested in skyscrapers for wuite a long time now, but only in the last years i actually follow the progress and the whole construction along. it will be very nice to see the tallest building on earth rise since i havn't seen Burj Khalifa rise like many older users than me :cheers:


Oh yes, the good old time when burj khalifa has grown. I've hundreds of construction pics :nuts:


----------



## Skyscrapers144

How is Kingdom Tower 1007 meters tall with 167 floors, YET Burj Khalifa is 828 meters tall and with 163 floors high???????? :hmm:


----------



## CNTower246810

The Kingdom Tower has a ~300 meter spire. leaving about 700 meters to accommodate the 167 floors. The floors do not reach the full height of the building.


----------



## Rody69

Ready for some new things? :rock::naughty:


----------



## mtsbjm1

yes, i can't wait for it !! 

:cheers2:


----------



## Rody69

The Master Plan of Kingdom City (the Tower here is just for illustration...*the Tower's design didn't change*:

صور المخطط العام لمدينة المملكة،شكل البرج هنا فقط للتوضيح ولم يتم تغييره.


----------



## Naif Saudi

Rody69 said:


> The Master Plan of Kingdom City (the Tower here is just for illustration...*the Tower's design didn't change*:
> 
> صور المخطط العام لمدينة المملكة،شكل البرج هنا فقط للتوضيح ولم يتم تغييره.


Enormous Pictures :nuts::nuts:

View of the tower will become more than a stunning 'through the new bridge

I hope detect designs of buildings adjacent to the tower I do not like a are similar


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

Rody69 said:


> The Master Plan of Kingdom City (the Tower here is just for illustration...*the Tower's design didn't change*:
> 
> صور المخطط العام لمدينة المملكة،شكل البرج هنا فقط للتوضيح ولم يتم تغييره.


LOL, for a second, I thought they used a model of lower Manhattan!:nuts:


----------



## ZZ-II

That,s nothing new for us


----------



## patrykus

Alright, so the new masterplan still don't show much tall towers except the kingdom city. Just by the look of it it seams there will be nothing taller than 200m in the city. Masterplan is nice but it's a little bit shame only midrises will surround The Tallest.


----------



## K.S.A

ZZ-II said:


> That,s nothing new for us


^^ you're right , nothing new hno:


----------



## K.S.A

^^ last update month ago now we want see progress in the site


----------



## Kanto

I absolutely love the master plan. The tower is so dominating in it. I hope this will be the final version of the plan :drool:


----------



## Nonoka

Kanto said:


> This is the height 1WTC should have had :master:


If 1WTC was that high, the look of the NYC skyline would be completely destroyed.


----------



## AltinD

patrykus said:


> Alright, so the new masterplan still don't show much tall towers except the kingdom city. Just by the look of it it seams there will be nothing taller than 200m in the city. Masterplan is nice but it's a little bit shame only midrises will surround The Tallest.


It's just a masterplan, it's not written in stone, all those are just placeholders so it doesn't mean much. The Dubai Marina's masterplam also didn't have any real tall tower on it, but it already has 7 supertalls.


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

Rody69 said:


> The Master Plan of Kingdom City (the Tower here is just for illustration...*the Tower's design didn't change*:
> 
> صور المخطط العام لمدينة المملكة،شكل البرج هنا فقط للتوضيح ولم يتم تغييره.


^^Can you give us your source.


----------



## patrykus

AltinD said:


> It's just a masterplan, it's not written in stone, all those are just placeholders so it doesn't mean much. The Dubai Marina's masterplam also didn't have any real tall tower on it, but it already has 7 supertalls.


The masterplan purpose is to visualize the distribution of buildings, their approximate heights, location of dominants and such. They can change the masterplan but this one is next in a row showing forest of midrises and no other dominants. 

Burj Khalifa downtown renders looked like that in 2006. No big surprises happened after that. It was more or less build to that plan.


----------



## Msradell

K.S.A said:


> ^^ last update month ago now we want see progress in the site


Strange to see a tower crane set up at this point in the construction process! I certainly don't see where they have a need for one until after they get the foundations and main slab completed.


----------



## Munwon

I love the lagoon concept surrounding the tower!


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

its probably temporarily to move stuff around until it really starts rising.


----------



## KillerZavatar

234alphaads said:


> *TOP 10 FUTURE SKYSCRAPERS*
> ...


spambots get more and more clever :lol:


----------



## Rody69

Msradell said:


> *Strange to see a tower crane set up at this point in the construction process!* I certainly don't see where they have a need for one until after they get the foundations and main slab completed.


maybe to install a 70 m long piles? 

*16.07.2013*


----------



## Rody69

patrykus said:


> *The masterplan purpose is to visualize the distribution of buildings, their approximate heights, location of dominants and such. They can change the masterplan but this one is next in a row showing forest of midrises and no other dominants.*
> 
> *Burj Khalifa downtown renders looked like that in 2006. No big surprises happened after that. It was more or less build to that plan.
> *


+10000000000000

well said and explained


----------



## Morrov555

patrykus said:


> The masterplan purpose is to visualize the distribution of buildings, their approximate heights, location of dominants and such. They can change the masterplan but this one is next in a row showing forest of midrises and no other dominants.
> 
> Burj Khalifa downtown renders looked like that in 2006. No big surprises happened after that. It was more or less build to that plan.


Hah, that's my wallpaper :>


----------



## AltinD

patrykus said:


> The masterplan purpose is to visualize the distribution of buildings, their approximate heights, location of dominants and such. They can change the masterplan but this one is next in a row showing forest of midrises and no other dominants.
> 
> Burj Khalifa downtown renders looked like that in 2006. No big surprises happened after that. It was more or less build to that plan.


Nah, it doesn't really looks like that (talking always about the buildings around)


----------



## patrykus

Rody69 said:


> +10000000000000
> 
> well said and explained


Thanks  What's up with only one pic from the last update? Something tells me you are teasing us again before the big surprise :cheers:


----------



## K.S.A

Munwon said:


> I love the lagoon concept surrounding the tower!


^^ i agree with you

*$587 million water contract signed for the Kingdom Tower* :

The national water company of Saudi Arabia recently signed a contract worth $587 million USD (2.2 billion rials) to supply water for the Jeddah Economic Company.

Details of the deal were made public by the Saudi Press Agency. According to the contract signed, the National Water Company will supply 156,000 cubic meters of water daily for 25 years. The amount of water that is equal to over 41 million gallons will be supplied for the whole Kingdom City project.

source : http://www.kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/$587-million-water-contract-signed-for-the-Kingdom-Tower.html


----------



## Fury

Hi all.



ZZ-II said:


> Oh yes, the good old time when burj khalifa has grown. I've hundreds of construction pics :nuts:


Yes, the good old times :
- I have many tens of thousands of pics ...
- (likely) more info on any building during construction than any other

We can only hope for the same with this project, but it's not bloody likely !

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## forumaniac

Im sorry... but... is it really... uc now???


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Yes...look at the title.


----------



## Rody69

Enjoy...I hope it will clear things up...
اتمنى إن هذا الفيديو يوضح بعض النقاط الغامضة على بعض الأعضاء


----------



## MUHA

Thank you Rody, looks so cool!


----------



## Rody69

K.S.A said:


> ^^ i agree with you
> 
> *$587 million water contract signed for the Kingdom Tower* :
> 
> The national water company of Saudi Arabia recently signed a contract worth $587 million USD (2.2 billion rials) to supply water for the Jeddah Economic Company.
> 
> Details of the deal were made public by the Saudi Press Agency. According to the contract signed, the National Water Company will supply 156,000 cubic meters of water daily for 25 years. The amount of water that is equal to over 41 million gallons will be supplied for the whole Kingdom City project.
> 
> source : http://www.kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/$587-million-water-contract-signed-for-the-Kingdom-Tower.html


this is not for the lagoon, this the contract to supply kingdom city and tower with portable "Drinking" water...the lagoon will be filled eather from the sea (most probably) or from recycled water.


----------



## Rody69

patrykus said:


> Thanks  What's up with only one pic from the last update? Something tells me you are teasing us again before the big surprise :cheers:


:lol: 
I'm not teasing you guys 
my next extended update is going to be in two-three weeks..

by the way the credit for that photo goes to my friend A.H who works with one of the owners..


----------



## Munwon

Anyone want to make a guess how many floors will be built by this time next year?


----------



## Daireon

Love the new renderings!!! xD :banana:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

@munwon 7?


----------



## Alargule

Rody69 said:


>


Hm. The asphalt hasn't even been poured yet and already it's showing cracks...


----------



## maceboy

Skyscrapers144 said:


> How is Kingdom Tower 1007 meters tall with 167 floors, YET Burj Khalifa is 828 meters tall and with 163 floors high???????? :hmm:


This is due to the height od the spire on kingdom tower. The highest floor level on the drawings comes out at around level 242. Hope this clears things up.


----------



## eastwestrob

Alargule said:


> Hm. The asphalt hasn't even been poured yet and already it's showing cracks...


isnt that really weird they would show that in the rendering.....:bash:


----------



## Axel_F

eastwestrob said:


> isnt that really weird they would show that in the rendering.....:bash:


Right. :lol: I think the 3d artist made this, because the "plain" street was to much dominating the rendering. So he made some "details" on the street texture.


----------



## AltinD

He also made the tower way, but waaaaaaaaaaay to short, in that same render


----------



## patrykus

The height of the tower is around 1000m on the renders so if that's waaaaay too short I'm not sure what you're expecting (or what you're drinking  ).


----------



## KillerZavatar

he meant the last render, where it is only white and has a different design. looks like 400m or something


----------



## patrykus

It comes from a single set of pictures. Why would they put different model of the tower in each take? It looks somehow "fat" on that one because camera face the "wing" which goes wide to the very top parts of the tower. I'm sure it's nothing more than a perspective thing.


----------



## AltinD

^^ I see a 828 meters tall tower everyday for 4 years now. I know how that kind of height looks from different angles and distances. Or will you (and your vast experience) be deputing that as well now :tongue3:


----------



## KillerZavatar

AltinD said:


> ^^ I see a 828 meters tall tower everyday for 4 years now. I know how that kind of height looks from different angles and distances. Or will you (and your vast experience) be deputing that as well now :tongue3:


if you are too close to burj khalifa you can't really see the whole building though unless you break your neck looking up, it just continues and continues :nuts:


----------



## AltinD

And that's a WONDERFUL feeling :cheers:


----------



## patrykus

AltinD said:


> ^^ I see a 828 meters tall tower everyday for 4 years now. I know how that kind of height looks from different angles and distances. Or will you (and your vast experience) be deputing that as well now :tongue3:


I studied information technology. I think I can make simple calculations based on proportions  

It's actually interesting how this design confuse people. Unlike burj from some angles it wont really look like a tapering building.


----------



## AltinD

A 1 km tall building will NOT look that short .... and Burj doesn't look the same from all angles too, plus the Burj has a different outline then KT


----------



## AltinD

^^ Well, the perspective does look wrong on that image, no matter what you say. Maybe one day, when you'll have the chance to witness in real life a tower taller then 250 meters, you'll understand :yes:

The furthest distance from the tower to thee edge of the city, seams to be 3 km. Now compare it with the perspective of the Burj Khalifa render that you posted earlier, that is rendered as from a similar distance, and has the same proportions as it has in real life as well.


----------



## patrykus

It was posted as part of the set of renderings here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105305472&postcount=5700

All of them are 3d if you doubt it ask the guy who posted them. Although I think it's pretty obvious.


----------



## patrykus

AltinD said:


> ^^ Well, the perspective does look wrong on that image, *no matter what you say*.


So you chose to be ignorant. No arguments will convince you? Fine, I just wish I wouldn't waste my time explaining it to you. I'll try to don't make that mistake again.


----------



## AltinD

Once again, I DO know how *a real-life tower of a similar height* looks from the distance that render is supposed to show, and it doesn't look that short, you have never got the chance, so you are not in the position to tell me otherwise.


----------



## Alargule

Wow, the discussion about the alleged height of the tower in the last drawing with the cracked asphalt has lasted for a _whole page_? :nuts:

Anyways, at least none of us can say they ever saw what a 1000+ tower looks like in real life. That's for sure


----------



## KillerZavatar

i think you both made your initial statements already clear 25 posts ago and the discussion got from related to just for the sake of proving the other person wrong. can we now continue to enjoy the beauty of witnessing the beginning of the construction of the next (or maybe even second next) tallest building in the world peacefully together :cheers:


----------



## Chibears85

AltinD said:


> :cripes:
> 
> 
> You other fail to understand what I am saying, or your ignorance and lack of real life experience in tall buildings blocks you from seeing the obvious .... *KT has been drown too short for its height, on that particular render* (once again boy: On that PARTICULAR image, not any other, not the ones you linked in your previous post)


I am not trying to start something else here, but you are being a bit ignorant to him.


----------



## patrykus

^^ Forget it I know him long enough. Killer is right everyone with at least a little common sense would understand till now so I won't continue with this. I will just end with those two pics.

Burj Khalifa seen not from three but two kilometers.










KT seen from at least two kms and still much taller.











Doesn't require much comment. If someone still can't see it I'd suggest visit the oculist or other doctor


----------



## TowerJunkie

Rody69 said:


> maybe to install a 70 m long piles?
> 
> *16.07.2013*


Night work?

Too hot??


----------



## friendsofthecity

I am a bit curious to know why there hasn't been any official website created for it yet. Indeed, I would be much interested to receive updates from there, if there is any at all as we see the project progresses.


----------



## patrykus

^^ We heard some time ago they apparently planned to make one where official updates would be posted but so far nothing happened in that matter I'm afraid.


----------



## ipaddicted

I wish this tower was going to be a bit taller.


----------



## krkseg1ops

It will be a bit taller than everyone thinks


----------



## skyridgeline

KillerZavatar said:


> J220 will not be a threat. J220 will not have any height nearly as tall to endanger Kingdom Towers height. If everything goes right J220 will be come the tallest building in the world and then Kingdom Tower gets the title afterwards from J220. i expect Kingdom Tower to end up with a height slithly taller than 1000m, maybe ~1080 is what we will get in the end


We might see a few _J330s_ within the next five years .


----------



## skyperu34

Very nice photo! Construction continues...!


----------



## K.S.A

*Works on Kingdom Tower going as planned*

The Jeddah Economic Company that was founded for the purpose of building the tower held its fourth board meeting. In it, plans related to the Kingdom City, the city that will be built around the tower, were discussed as well.

http://www.kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^that's good news.


----------



## friendsofthecity

K.S.A said:


> *Works on Kingdom Tower going as planned*
> 
> The Jeddah Economic Company that was founded for the purpose of building the tower held its fourth board meeting. In it, plans related to the Kingdom City, the city that will be built around the tower, were discussed as well.
> 
> http://www.kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/


 After visiting that link it is good news to know that things are going according to plans. 

Now, the price-tag for the construction of that building is something I am a bit sceptical of. Will $1.200.000.000 (1.2 billion dollars) be enough to construct such a massive building as KTJ? I will be waiting for an answer with all enthusiasm.


----------



## Fayez

^^ The design helped making the cost a little bit low


----------



## AltinD

fayzoon said:


> ^^ The design helped making the cost a little bit low


It's just half truths pushed by clueless people. 

THey kept saying Burj Khalifa was 900,000 million, yet that was only the initial construction cost of the main structure, and nothing else. The tower was estimated to have been build (including everything) for 4 billions


----------



## antra

AltinD said:


> It's just half truths pushed by clueless people.
> 
> THey kept saying Burj Khalifa was 900,000 million, yet that was only the initial construction cost of the main structure, and nothing else. The tower was estimated to have been build (including everything) for 4 billions


Actually the design is only one of the reasons why KT will cost much less then burj Khalifa , if you can read Arabic this link may be informative for you .

http://burnews.com/news-action-show-id-32298.htm


----------



## AltinD

^^ Saudi is cheaper then Dubai, but still that would not be the number


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

ZZ-II said:


> if it would reach 1200m i wonder if the tallest floors would be still at arround 600m


That would make the spire 50% of the buildings height.:nuts: That would be insane. I hope it is NOT the case.


----------



## patrykus

^^ I don't think you can stretch JUST the spire without destroying the design of the tower. If you stretch the spire you have to make everything else a little bit wider. Look at those renders. Those sloping walls are perfectly flat. I you would extend just the spire an noticeable angle would appear at some point destroying the effect of flat walls.


----------



## Daireon

Wow, this will be amazing !! 

:banana:


----------



## hunser

I have to admit, the tower's design is growing on me - a lot. :yes:


----------



## DinoVabec

hunser said:


> I have to admit, the tower's design is growing on me - a lot. :yes:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

the render where the Kingdom Tower pokes out of the clouds is just darn amazing!


----------



## Basrawii

so is this thing getting built or what?


----------



## KillerZavatar

Basrawii said:


> so is this thing getting built or what?


yes it is, but it will not be above ground until late next year.


----------



## Munwon

KillerZavatar said:


> yes it is, but it will not be above ground until late next year.


I thought it would start rising after the foundation is done in October.


----------



## patrykus

In october pilling should be done. Then you still need to construct and pour concrete slab on top of the piles and wait till it cures. For tower this big it sure will take some months. At least 2 or 3 I'd say.


----------



## ZZ-II

patrykus said:


> In october pilling should be done. Then you still need to construct and pour concrete slab on top of the piles and wait till it cures. For tower this big it sure will take some months. At least 2 or 3 I'd say.


Agree, early 2014 we'll see more activity when this monster starts to rise.


----------



## KillerZavatar

oh totally forgot for the moment that this monster has no under ground floors, then of course it will rise earlier :cheers:


----------



## skyperu34

The looking-up render is incredibly beautiful !!! Hope design do not suffer any change, it doesnt need it, looks too good!


----------



## AltinD

I am still not sure about the October deadline given. Those press releases are always way too optimistic. Maybe Rhody can give us some insight where they are according to plans, and what a more realistic time would be.


----------



## patrykus

The october deadline was given by Rody, not press.


----------



## ZZ-II

patrykus said:


> The october deadline was given by Rody, not press.


Probably by asking workers on site i guess


----------



## patrykus

more like he saw it on some kind of plans.



Rody69 said:


> On the other hand, I was told that this tower is going to have a huge "Slab on grade", and according to the "gantt-chart" I saw this after-noon, the works on this slab on grade will start by mid October, when deep piling and foundation works finish.


----------



## Morrov555

I don't like one thing about this tower, It's surrounded by desert, like Burj Khalifa. It's a big disadvantage for me. But the tower itself is amazing. My new favourite, beats my last fav., the Sears Tower.


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

I hope the tower U/C until completed (not on hold) :cheers:


----------



## Munwon

patrykus said:


> In october pilling should be done. Then you still need to construct and pour concrete slab on top of the piles and wait till it cures. For tower this big it sure will take some months. At least 2 or 3 I'd say.


How tall will it be this time next year you guess?


----------



## patrykus

Ok that's fun. Frankly I have no idea but lets see. Suppose they can start construction of the tower after march 2014. Also suppose the early floors will be constructed at much lower pace say 2.5 weeks per floor. So that gives as 7 floors in four months. If they start construction of the tower after February that's around 8 or 9 floors. So adding margins to this I'd say from 6 to 10 floors will be completed next year this time.

Wonder how wrong or right I will be :cheers:


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

patrykus said:


> Ok that's fun. Frankly I have no idea but lets see. Suppose they can start construction of the tower after march 2014. Also suppose the early floors will be constructed at much lower pace say 2.5 weeks per floor. So that gives as 7 floors in four months. If they start construction of the tower after February that's around 8 or 9 floors. So adding margins to this I'd say from 6 to 10 floors will be completed next year this time.
> 
> Wonder how wrong or right I will be :cheers:


seems legit. but what year the tower will be completed you guess? 2018 or 2019?


----------



## ZZ-II

G.A.M.E.R said:


> seems legit. but what year the tower will be completed you guess? 2018 or 2019?


2019 i would say


----------



## Jennette

Did anyone else read the title as "Jedi Tower" ?


----------



## æthær

Jennette said:


> Did anyone else read the title as "Jedi Tower" ?


No.


----------



## Alargule

Nope. I read it as: JEDDAH | Kingdom Tower.


----------



## KillerZavatar

yeah 2019, early 2020 is also my guess


----------



## K.S.A

^^ no update , it's boring :gaah:


----------



## ZZ-II

new pictures every 1-2 months is enough at the moment.


----------



## UjaiDidida

K.S.A said:


> ^^ no update , it's boring :gaah:


and annoying :laugh:


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

Jennette said:


> Did anyone else read the title as "Jedi Tower" ?


Nope. It's Kingdom Tower, not Jedi (star wars) Tower


----------



## Judgejudy123

Wow! Can't wait to see it finished!!


----------



## Heidal.

Can you tell me when the Kingdom tower was built first floor?


----------



## webeagle12

Heidal. said:


> Can you tell me when the Kingdom tower was built first floor?


sometimes in next 2 years


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

Heidal. said:


> Can you tell me when the Kingdom tower was built first floor?


after march 2014, I think


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
so basically when Sky City is supposed to be topped out :rofl:


----------



## ZZ-II

webeagle12 said:


> sometimes in next 2 years


Not that long. 1st quarter of next year i would say


----------



## bluedragon6411

ZZ-II said:


> Not that long. 1st quarter of next year i would say


Heard they are having a problem on the foundation due to the soil type? Is it true?


----------



## patrykus

They might have some problems during soil testing and designing. But that phase is long over, and as far as we know the foundation construction is going forward as planned.


----------



## friendsofthecity

What is the latest news about this building? It is the astonishing building I want to know much about but, little has been said about it. I hope people living in that city will update us with recent information.


----------



## Marioma




----------



## Marioma

January (































































Maybe i fly next months to Jeddah, i can take pics from site


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

patrykus said:


> They might have some problems during soil testing and designing. But that phase is long over, and as far as we know the foundation construction is going forward as planned.


So True patrykus, Our SSC Family Friend:banana:, Its going to be slow at first, the first floor could be completed by the end of Summer, 2014, and hopefully going Vertical by the end of 2014, and It will take at least 5 years to reach over 3,000 feet High of Tower and Spire construction to be Topped out in 2020 and opened in 2021, IMO:nuts:. I Believe it will be DONE , My SSC Friends:cheers:.


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

^^ 2021? are u kidding? 2019 or maybe 2020 I guess


----------



## Turbosnail

Why is this project stickied to the top - this is the first time I noticed it.. you know how you kind of ignore stickies and look down at the unstuck stuff first!!


----------



## patrykus

It's wts. Burj Khalifa was stickiet too.


----------



## KillerZavatar

so if sky city starts soon it also would need to be stickied


----------



## patrykus

Well I think only tallest u/c tower should be stickiet


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

G.A.M.E.R said:


> ^^ 2021? are u kidding? 2019 or maybe 2020 I guess


No, Not kidding G.A.M.E.R., Our SSC Family Friend:banana:, You see my friend, With the slow start of the first at least 3 floors and mostly night work during the summers and storms, I'm calculating the 167 Floors ( Most Floors ever completed that High ) IMO:nuts:, to Topped off the 3,000 Feet High Tower without the Spire in 2020, and The 300 feet plus Spire to top out in Late 2020, and the Fireworks to open the Tower on News Years Day, 2021:cheers: !! IMO, In 2021, you'll be looking for me, and saying Wow:lol: , How did you know, lol.


----------



## SergioCrash

2021... Hard to wait for...


----------



## antra

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> No, Not kidding G.A.M.E.R., Our SSC Family Friend:banana:, You see my friend, With the slow start of the first at least 3 floors and mostly night work during the summers and storms, I'm calculating the 167 Floors ( Most Floors ever completed that High ) IMO:nuts:, to Topped off the 3,000 Feet High Tower without the Spire in 2020, and The 300 feet plus Spire to top out in Late 2020, and the Fireworks to open the Tower on News Years Day, 2021:cheers: !! IMO, In 2021, you'll be looking for me, and saying Wow:lol: , How did you know, lol.


storms ?


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

antra said:


> storms ?


I'm guessing antra, Our SSC Family Friend:banana:, " Sand " storms during strong Cold or Warm Fronts ??hno:, IMO is there any other weather I should know about my friend, just curious about what kind of weather is there year round , Thanks ??:cheers:


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE

New update From Instagram


----------



## UjaiDidida

^^ wow that look promising :banana:


----------



## firoz bharmal

Whos is architect of this design ..?


----------



## ZZ-II

firoz bharmal said:


> Whos is architect of this design ..?


Adrian Smith


----------



## Pablobegood

^^ :master::master::master: THE Adrian Smith :master::master::master:


----------



## skyperu34

Big panel means serious and continuous work until the end! Thats very nice!


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> One person had almost 200 children


Ops!

LOL .. :crazy2:

That is Machine? or person !


----------



## Munwon

KillerZavatar said:


> 200? come on please...
> :nuts:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ismail_Ibn_Sharif


I was reading a Danish man was a sperm donor and fathered over a 1000 children.


----------



## 4npower

Munwon said:


> I was reading a Danish man was a sperm donor and fathered over a 1000 children.





That guys name is Quagmire and he is always saying "giggity". He is also a star actor in a tv show :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II

4npower said:


> That guys name is Quagmire and he is always saying "giggity". He is also a star actor in a tv show :lol:


:lol: 

Ok, but back to topic now


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

888 CHILDREN?!?!?!?!?!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!? WTF WHY ON THIS F***ING PLANET WOULD HE HAVE 888 CHILDREN :lol: :wtf:


----------



## Alargule

^^ Every ejaculation contains about 300 million sperm cells, I once got taught at school.

That's a lot of children.

Anyway, back to Jeddah.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> 888 CHILDREN?!?!?!?!?!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!? WTF WHY ON THIS F***ING PLANET WOULD HE HAVE 888 CHILDREN :lol: :wtf:


Bangs different women and leaves.

Also I swear I remember a time when people were talking about some sort of tower on this thread. Strange...


----------



## 4npower

^^ Yeah, we seriously need an update and something to talk about that's on topic. Until then.....Giggity :lol: :cheers:


----------



## Kleist D

IMHO this venture is pure dissipation of money without sustainable financial prudence. The Sheiks are to get above oneself. The investors will to blow through her money. A 1000 m skyscraper is not economically.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It improves land prices around the tower, though.


----------



## Alargule

Kleist D said:


> IMHO this venture is pure dissipation of money without sustainable financial prudence. The Sheiks are to get above oneself. The investors will to blow through her money. A 1000 m skyscraper is not economically.


Yeah, but it's cool though.


----------



## 4npower

Kleist D said:


> IMHO this venture is pure dissipation of money without sustainable financial prudence. The Sheiks are to get above oneself. The investors will to blow through her money. A 1000 m skyscraper is not economically.



And you care why? Without these Sheiks and the investors to blow through their money, we would be here talking about the tallest tree in the world and shrubbery that's over 10 feet high :lol:


----------



## Kleist D

Kleist D said:


> IMHO this venture is pure dissipation of money without sustainable financial prudence. The Sheiks are to get above oneself. The investors will to blow through her money. A 1000 m skyscraper is not economically.





4npower said:


> And you care why? Without these Sheiks and the investors to blow through their money, we would be here talking about the tallest tree in the world and shrubbery that's over 10 feet high :lol:



- minor domestic added value / the most building materials are foreign made= drain of money to abroad 
(well for german industry and german taxe revenue  )
- bad relationship useful areas /unuseful factory areas
- high building / construction and high operating costs
- partial atrtifically office market , high vacancy rate in local office market

Sorry for my English,if you answer,please in pennsylvanien dutch. :lol:
( I can understand it,but not whrite. )


----------



## Peteralt

Back on topic, please! Is this really happening or what? Has vertical construction actually started?


----------



## 4npower

Kleist D said:


> - minor domestic added value / the most building materials are foreign made= drain of money to abroad
> (well for german industry and german taxe revenue  )
> - bad relationship useful areas /unuseful factory areas
> - high building / construction and high operating costs
> - partial atrtifically office market , high vacancy rate in local office market
> 
> Sorry for my English,if you answer,please in pennsylvanien dutch. :lol:
> ( I can understand it,but not whrite. )




I don't care about any of that. Just like I couldn't care less about the German tax revenue. I'm here for one reason and that reason is to look at and talk about great architecture and towers that continue to go higher and higher. It's not my money(if it was, I would do the same thing) and all the stuff you listed above...well, I couldn't give a lesser shit about :lol:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Peteralt said:


> Back on topic, please! Is this really happening or what? Has vertical construction actually started?


Peteralt, Our SSC Family Friend:banana:, Its Under Construction with at least 270 Pilings going in very slowly with monthly pictures coming from Rody69, who lives near there taking pictures, But , its a Hot summer there now and Work is progressing mostly at Night with Huge Floodlights on the site, The first floor could be completed by Late Summer, 2014, with a Vertical Construction Maybe soon after, probably Late , 2014 for sure with a top off of the Spire 5 years Later IMO :cheers: I still see a 2021 opening IMO.


----------



## Kleist D

Peteralt said:


> Back on topic, please! Is this really happening or what? Has vertical construction actually started?


The dsicussion about economic effizienz is essentially and not off topic !
Only unciritical to consider images is a childish, small matter business.


----------



## antra

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> Peteralt, Our SSC Family Friend:banana:, Its Under Construction with at least 270 Pilings going in very slowly with monthly pictures coming from Rody69, who lives near there taking pictures, But , its a Hot summer there now and Work is progressing mostly at Night with Huge Floodlights on the site, The first floor could be completed by Late Summer, 2014, with a Vertical Construction Maybe soon after, probably Late , 2014 for sure with a top off of the Spire 5 years Later IMO :cheers: I still see a 2021 opening IMO.


hno:hno:hno:


----------



## friendsofthecity

Kleist D said:


> IMHO this venture is pure dissipation of money without sustainable financial prudence. The Sheiks are to get above oneself. The investors will to blow through her money. *A 1000 m skyscraper is not economically*.


 The truth mus be told, the building is not economically viable at all from many points of view. Looking at what the aims and aspirations of those who are involved with the construction plan is it's clear the building is more or less about pride than economy, most especially, looking at it from the man involved with the financing. Another thing is the location which is right at the middle of the desert, it will likely discourage people from going there en mass during the summer time.

If the project planners expect this to turn out to be another Dubai it might just be a near disappointment - as to proximity and culture of the people of that country. I think the feasibility studies were not properly done from those perspectives.


----------



## v-sun

any progress?


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Yes, piling works


----------



## Virtuoso

friendsofthecity said:


> The truth mus be told, the building is not economically viable at all from many points of view. Looking at what the aims and aspirations of those who are involved with the construction plan is it's clear the building is more or less about pride than economy, most especially, looking at it from the man involved with the financing. Another thing is the location which is right at the middle of the desert, it will likely discourage people from going there en mass during the summer time.
> 
> If the project planners expect this to turn out to be another Dubai it might just be a near disappointment - as to proximity and culture of the people of that country. I think the feasibility studies were not properly done from those perspectives.


The project is not targeting foreign but Saudi money, the building itself will not make money as per projections of most involved including the investors. The money will be made in the surrounding development which will have this tower as the center piece.


----------



## anone

yesterday afternoon..... the whole area is fenced and there are two signboards. 

first signboard









second signboard









entrance to the site with two guards.


















this is the max zoom my iphone5 can do.


----------



## patrykus

And people say this site is too far to take pictures from outside. Well apparently if one really want to he can do it even with the freaking iphone


----------



## ZZ-II

thx for the pics!


----------



## Beck Duggleby

Construction - you gotta love it!


----------



## Puppetgeneral

I think most people in the thread is talking about all kinds other news, instead having the pics of construction


----------



## Calvin Coolidge

Virtuoso said:


> The project is not targeting foreign but Saudi money, the building itself will not make money as per projections of most involved including the investors. The money will be made in the surrounding development which will have this tower as the center piece.


Build the world's tallest building as a loss leader! :lol: Clever Saudis.


----------



## Rody69

12.08.2013; 2:00 pm


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

wow, thanks for the pictures!
I'll be waiting to see the pic of the first floor next year :cheers:


----------



## Gabriel900

WOW finally pics are flowing in! it's about time
thanks Rody


----------



## Rody69

*12.08.2013; 2:00 pm
*


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

^^ are you record today? good work


----------



## KillerZavatar

rody delivers :drool:


----------



## Rody69

KillerZavatar said:


> rody delivers :drool:


:lol::lol::lol:

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Rody69

G.A.M.E.R said:


> ^^ are you record today? good work


yes, I was on site this after noon (2:00 pm M.M.T ~ 11:00 am G.M.T)


----------



## Gabriel900

Rody you are awesome .... thanks for all the vids
finally this threat is officially on


----------



## B.Eng

I always see german *BAUER* company in pilling sites.

They are building pilling machines.


----------



## ZZ-II

B.Eng said:


> I always see german *BAUER* company in pilling sites.


because they're the best :cheers:



And many thx for that massive update Rody kay:. do you have an estimate how many piles are finished as of now?


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

Rody69 said:


> yes, I was on site this after noon (2:00 pm M.M.T ~ 11:00 am G.M.T)


Rody69 some information about the progress (like how many piles have been installed etc) would be very welcomed.
By the way thanks for the update. .....


----------



## AAndreAA

*Localizzazione Torre e Video progetto* :nuts:

http://tours-tv.com/en/Kingdom-Tower


----------



## E21

ZZ-II said:


> It has started already since several months. Just read the thread title....


Alright man, come down. I was only asking a question! No need for that, is there? Hope they build this quick.


----------



## silent_dragon

christos-greece said:


> I think its time to post a diagram of the tower here. Feel free to edit the image too...
> 
> kingdom tower by christos-greece, on Flickr



It is scary looking like a spear pointing at the heavens. As if ready of attacks
from above. Maybe something in preparation in case an event might happen similar to Tower of Babel reach:


----------



## Peteralt

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> Peteralt, Our SSC Family Friend:banana:, Its Under Construction with at least 270 Pilings going in very slowly with monthly pictures coming from Rody69, who lives near there taking pictures, But , its a Hot summer there now and Work is progressing mostly at Night with Huge Floodlights on the site, The first floor could be completed by Late Summer, 2014, with a Vertical Construction Maybe soon after, probably Late , 2014 for sure with a top off of the Spire 5 years Later IMO :cheers: I still see a 2021 opening IMO.


So, I take it this is (as of now) the only serious candidate that looks like it will become the next World's tallest building, taking the title from the Burj Dubai. Correct?


----------



## Nahemah

^^ Eureka!


----------



## dahri

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!))))):dance::dance:booze::booze::tiasd:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Peteralt said:


> So, I take it this is (as of now) the only serious candidate that looks like it will become the next World's tallest building, taking the title from the Burj Dubai. Correct?


others may disagree, but Sky City is also a serious candidate to take the title from Burj Khalifa. Kingdom Tower will for sure get the tite though, since Sky City will be shorter. Sky City is under preparation currently and is designed to be 838m tall. it will be build with a faster method. so althou Kingdom Tower is in a further stage of development, Sky City if built will be completed faster than Kingdom Tower, because it is shorter and uses a faster building method.


----------



## ZZ-II

And don't forget the Azerbaijan Tower, which is getting more serious with every news about it. This may be the follower of Kingdom Tower as wtb in some year.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

or dubai city tower and lagoons tower? (wondering...)


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> And don't forget the Azerbaijan Tower, which is getting more serious with every news about it. This may be the follower of Kingdom Tower as wtb in some year.


but the question was for the next tallest building. Azerbaijan Tower does not have a chance to get finished before Kingdom Tower.


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> but the question was for the next tallest building. Azerbaijan Tower does not have a chance to get finished before Kingdom Tower.


I know. The reason why i wrote it will follow kingdom tower as next wtb


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
hopefully (=
would be great to finally have buildings have the title less than 7 years which seems to be the standard by now and burj khalifa might have that crown even longer if Sky City fails.


----------



## EmilyA

seems so crazy.so amazing!wow!


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

still confused about the height.. 1000m or 1007m ?


----------



## Rody69

G.A.M.E.R said:


> still confused about the height.. 1000m or 1007m ?


neither this or that :lol:


----------



## KillerZavatar

G.A.M.E.R said:


> still confused about the height.. 1000m or 1007m ?


like Burj Khalifa did (even in 2008, two years before finishing the height was said to be 808m, so still not the final height, but closer than the previous under 800m heights given), this building will probably not announce a final height for a couple more years. It will be the world's tallest building and to hold the title it has to stay quiet about its height as long as possible, this way the developers of projects like Azerbaijan Tower do not know how tall exactly they have to aim to get this title. :cheers: What we can be certain of however is that the height of this building will be over 1000m. and it is very unlikely that it will be above 1200m. probably at the 1050m range i would say, but above 1100m is also possible.


----------



## ZZ-II

arround 1100m is probably very likely since Baku plans to build at least 1050m tall. and i'm sure it won't stay at 1050m, probably 1100m+.


----------



## Gabriel900

I would say that this tower won't be as high as some are dreaming it will be ... around 1000m and won't surpass 1050m
That's my guess


----------



## KillerZavatar

i think Kingdom Towers design was already out before Baku announced there building. so i doubt that the size of Kingdom Tower depends on the size of Azerbaijan Tower, more likely it will be the other way around once Baku plans to seriously plan a design. Unless of course Kingdom Tower had several different heights available and can go for the bigger one once Baku announced the 1050m figure.


----------



## SX4

My guess is 1100+ Meter!!


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
maybe we should create a thread for that in the other section haha


----------



## ZZ-II

good idea, we need a threat for height guesses


----------



## AltinD

KillerZavatar said:


> like Burj Khalifa did (even in 2008, two years before finishing the height was said to be 808m, so still not the final height, but closer than the previous under 800m heights given)....


Nope, the same height 818, was in the plans since before the started the steel section on top. The 828 m final tally was just because from where CTBUH starts measuring in the structure


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
ok i was wrong, but the statement still stands that the height was kept secret a long time. do not really remember what height it was thought to be for most of the construction. 707m or something like that.


----------



## hater

ZZ-II said:


> arround 1100m is probably very likely since Baku plans to build at least 1050m tall. and i'm sure it won't stay at 1050m, probably 1100m+.



it is always possible to extend the render a little


----------



## ZZ-II

hater said:


> it is always possible to extend the render a little


Like we saw at Burj Khalifa


----------



## erkantang

They should do an outdoor deck every 200 meters or so..


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

^^^ and outdoor deck every 100m after 600m high  impossible


----------



## onewtclover

I'm guessing 1001 meters, to make it like Taipei 101. 101 floors for Taipei, 1001 meters for Jeddah!


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

^^^ It will be same with Burj Mubarak al-Kabir. Kingdom Tower must be the taller one


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE




----------



## Redzio

^^Wat?


----------



## Blue Flame

^^ Looks like Sydney skyline with the Kingdom Tower superimposed.


----------



## KillerZavatar

G.A.M.E.R said:


> ^^^ It will be same with Burj Mubarak al-Kabir. Kingdom Tower must be the taller one


sorry to bring this to you, but that tower will most likely never be built


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> sorry to bring this to you, but that tower will most likely never be built


Yes, unfortunately. The design was the best i've ever seen for such a tall building!


----------



## KillerZavatar

yeah it was amazing. i prefered Al Burj, but it is a second, even better than the Nakheel one i think :cheers:


----------



## silent_dragon

압둘라-爱- LOVE;106597436 said:


>


It looks like the scene is taken from a movie. :banana:


----------



## Puppetgeneral

Any construction sites pictures?????????


----------



## ZZ-II

Puppetgeneral said:


> Any construction sites pictures?????????


Rody took some pics not long ago. I guess the next update will be in september or october.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Rody69 said:


> 80 -90 maximum, but the good news is the core is of the tower is almost done..:cheers:
> 
> by the way,, did you notice anything here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: *the first six photos of my update is from the center point of the Tower or the core of it.*


That was taken on August 12th, 2013^^^^
Thanks So Very Much To Rody69, Our SSC Family Photo Update every 1 -2 Months:banana:, sometimes sooner, its hard getting in there and counts up too how many times he can get past the Gate:lol: , 
I say He's doing a Great Job of pictures and Rody69 could have an update by the end of September, That would be Perfect !!:cheers:


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

KillerZavatar said:


> sorry to bring this to you, but that tower will most likely never be built


really? ok, sorry for that :colgate:


----------



## onewtclover

This is under construction, so it will most likely be built.


----------



## KillerZavatar

onewtclover said:


> This is under construction, so it will most likely be built.


i was referring to another building. don't take the quote out of context


----------



## dc88

what a waste of money just to go high when you can go flat. your not running out of space! really you want to build the most magestic centerpiece?


----------



## ZZ-II

dc88 said:


> what a waste of money just to go high when you can go flat.


are you a skyscraperfan or not?


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

KillerZavatar said:


> i was referring to another building. don't take the quote out of context


Yes, very true KillerZavatar, Our SSC Family Friend:banana:, I double read the back posts and Yes, IMO, you were referring to the 1001 M. " Burj Mubarak al-Kabir " building " will most likely never be built " Onewtclover , our SSC Family Friend:banana: was a " Little " confused reading the past posts, But he's right , too, Thank God The 1007 M. " Kingdom Tower " in Jeddah at least IMO at 3,280 feet last checked Wow !! is Under Construction for sure :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

yes no doubt that this project is serious and going well without any problems. :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

dc88 said:


> what a waste of money just to go high when you can go flat. your not running out of space! really you want to build the most magestic centerpiece?


Buildings like these can improve land prices around it to let others build up more.


----------



## CrazyDave

dc88 said:


> what a waste of money just to go high when you can go flat. your not running out of space! really you want to build the most magestic centerpiece?


It's funny to see this comment like this from some one that would join a Site called SkyscraperCity.


----------



## Morrov555

CrazyDave said:


> It's funny to see this comment like this from some one that would join a Site called SkyscraperCity.


Hah, that's exactly what i thought when i saw this post.


----------



## Toetallix

I don't understand how someone would question a building like this being built, yes it's expensive, but the reality is that in the skyscraper world, the height has become competition to earn it a title, therefore a better landmark which we can all enjoy and be amazed at! And on top of that, as pointed out, having this will attract a lot of people to that area, giving a better chance of buildings actually not being left dormant or empty!


----------



## SergioCrash

dc88 said:


> what a waste of money just to go high when you can go flat. your not running out of space! really you want to build the most magestic centerpiece?


This is Skyscrapercity! What a waste of words...


----------



## K.S.A

^^ i can see the giant from mecca clock tower....:cheers:


----------



## EMPIREOFLIGHTS

I think it's awesome living in an era where these supergiants are becoming a reality.And with the internet,even from the greatest distances we can be updated on their progress. Ahhh The Illinois Mile High types may soon be a reality.


----------



## KillerZavatar

K.S.A said:


> ^^ i can see the giant from mecca clock tower....:cheers:


there is a mountain in between, but i think on a very very clear day it can be possible to see far far in the distance. in Google Earth Kingdom Tower was already only one pixel wide though when i tried it, so you may need binoculars


----------



## K.S.A

KillerZavatar said:


> there is a mountain in between, but i think on a very very clear day it can be possible to see far far in the distance. ^^in Google Earth Kingdom Tower was already only one pixel wide though when i tried it, so you may need binoculars


^^ distance between mecca and jeddah 80 km , mountains between mecca and jeddah not tall , you can see burj khalifa from 95 km but kingdom tower i think more than 100 km


----------



## ZZ-II

i took this pic last year. the alps were arround 150-170km away from me. if Kingdom Tower would stand in Garmisch Patenkirchen i could see the spire of it on a clear day maybe


----------



## egramsb

There is a simple way to calculate how far the horizon is from given height, or conversely, from how far you can see the top of a tower when standing on the ground:
1) divide the height in meters by 5
2) take the square root
3) multiply by 8. The result is the distance in km.
So for a height of 1000 m:
1) 1000/5 = 200
2) sqrt(200) = 14.14
3) 14.14*8 = 113 km
So that's how far you can see the KT.
Doing the same for the Makkah Clock Tower, say 600m, gives 88 km.
So you would be able to see the tip of one from the top of the other if they were a respectable 113+88 = 201 km apart. That is, with no mountains in between on a very very clear day.


----------



## adelaine041

EMPIREOFLIGHTS said:


> I think it's awesome living in an era where these supergiants are becoming a reality.And with the internet,even from the greatest distances we can be updated on their progress. Ahhh The Illinois Mile High types may soon be a reality.


I couldn't agree more!  :banana::banana:


----------



## BLPColombia

The construction of such projects not only contribute to the development of the cities where constructs, also contributes to the development of society and human development.


----------



## 4npower

^^ You Baltimorians and your "The city that reads" slogan :lol:


----------



## Amastroi2017

4npower said:


> ^^ You Baltimorians and your "The city that reads" slogan :lol:


Making fun of my city won't work sorry. I know my city is one of the murder capitals of the U.S. Just like I know 75% of the city is slum-like neighborhoods. 
So go ahead make fun of my city, two can play that game. Good luck offending me.:lol:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Amastroi2017 said:


> You mean 'imagine Kingdom Tower being *built *in the middle of Riyadh's skyline'.



^^
yeah since i started university and i have no english classes anymore my english is really getting worse and worse. it is a wonder people still understand what i mean to say


----------



## 4npower

Amastroi2017 said:


> Making fun of my city won't work sorry. I know my city is one of the murder capitals of the U.S. Just like I know 75% of the city is slum-like neighborhoods.
> So go ahead make fun of my city, two can play that game. Good luck offending me.:lol:





Whoa there Mr. Sensitive :lol: I wasn't making fun at all. More a jab because you were trying to "school" people from *around the world* on the correct usage of a word. And there is that Slogan.... I'm actually a season ticket holder for the Ravens, frequently ride the Metro from Owings Mills to the Inner Harbor, and would call MD home if it wasn't for their Democratic ways surrounding the ownership and possession of firearms. My wife has worked in Hagerstown for the last 5 years and a few years of my childhood was spent in Cumberland. It's just that fear of doing jail time that both my wife and I experience for simply having a licensed firearm on our person every time we visit or drive through MD hno: It's terrible to have your residents and visitors feel like victims in a city that, as you said yourself, is one of the murder capitols of the U.S. I wonder why that is?


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> why is that
> 
> being so rude, you must have had a really bad day lol


:lol::lol: KillerZavatar, Our SSC Family Friend:banana:, I Love that song, just started singing it " You Had a Bad Day " by Daniel Powder, I think that's who sings it, but anyway Love It !! Rody69, Our SSC Family Photo Update Friend:banana:, will IMO:nuts:, have more pictures of the " Kingdom Tower " at the end of this month, maybe early October I Hope:banana:, we'll see by then Our SSC Family Friends:cheers:


----------



## 4npower

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> :lol::lol: KillerZavatar, Our SSC Family Friend:banana:, I Love that song, just started singing it " You Had a Bad Day " by Daniel Powder, I think that's who sings it, but anyway Love It !! Rody69, Our SSC Family Photo Update Friend:banana:, will IMO:nuts:, have more pictures of the " Kingdom Tower " at the end of this month, maybe early October I Hope:banana:, we'll see by then Our SSC Family Friends:cheers:




Now see, why can't everyone be like this guy? He's always happy and is friends with everybody. How can ChuckScraperMiami's posts not put a smile on your face :cheers:my friend!!


----------



## antra

From the Saudi forum 



Manfuha said:


> مشروع أطول برج في العالم العمل متواصل في حفر الأساسات متوقع الإنتهاء منه في 2019


----------



## Rody69

antra said:


> From the Saudi forum


this is from the last update of mine (I mean it's old )


----------



## antra

Rody69 said:


> this is from the last update of mine (I mean it's old )


Oh sorry I didn't know that


----------



## Rody69

ZZ-II said:


> they're still doing pilling. they should finish in october or so when i'm not wrong.





ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> :lol::lol: KillerZavatar, Our SSC Family Friend:banana:, I Love that song, just started singing it " You Had a Bad Day " by Daniel Powder, I think that's who sings it, but anyway Love It !! Rody69, Our SSC Family Photo Update Friend:banana:, will IMO:nuts:, have more pictures of the " Kingdom Tower " at the end of this month, maybe early October I Hope:banana:, we'll see by then Our SSC Family Friends:cheers:




I believe that the end of November is more rational and don't ask me "Why?" :lol:

However, my next update is near, and it could be just around the corner:lol: 
I actually am thinking to take one of our "Our SSC Family Friends" for a site tour to have the biggest and the most detailed update ever....


----------



## Rody69

antra said:


> Oh sorry didn't know that


never mind buddy..it's Manfuha's mistake. and just for the record, I don't care about the photos rights as much as I care about keeping all the skyscrapers lovers from all over the world updated :big heart: :lol::lol:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
anyone else currently in Jeddah to go with you? would be cool to get very detailed updates! thanks for all your effort Rody


----------



## Rody69

^^ there's always a place for an extra one :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II

Rody69 said:


> I believe that the end of November is more rational and don't ask me "Why?" :lol:
> 
> However, my next update is near, and it could be just around the corner:lol:
> I actually am thinking to take one of our "Our SSC Family Friends" for a site tour to have the biggest and the most detailed update ever....


That sounds cool . Can't wait for the pics


----------



## christos-greece

Photo in post #6030: I dont remember seeing that crane before. I guess that it has placed nowadays...


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Msradell said:


> Strange to see a tower crane set up at this point in the construction process! I certainly don't see where they have a need for one until after they get the foundations and main slab completed.


Thanks Msradell, Our Update SSC Friend !!
Check This out Christos Greece, Our SSC Family Moderator and Friend:banana:, From July # 5711 , and Also Check out Photos in this same thread Back on August 12th, about 20 photos by Rody69 , Our SSC Family Friend:cheers: Its Under construction on the Foundation for sure !!


----------



## Pals_RGB

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> :lol::lol: KillerZavatar, Our SSC Family Friend:banana:, I Love that song, just started singing it " You Had a Bad Day " by Daniel Powder, I think that's who sings it, but anyway Love It !! Rody69, Our SSC Family Photo Update Friend:banana:, will IMO:nuts:, have more pictures of the " Kingdom Tower " at the end of this month, maybe early October I Hope:banana:, we'll see by then Our SSC Family Friends:cheers:


You must have a pretty large family i guess. :lol::lol::nuts::nuts:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

christos-greece said:


> Photo in post #6030: I dont remember seeing that crane before. I guess that it has placed nowadays...


Very True Christos Greece, Our SSC Family Moderator and Friend:banana:, Please Check Out Posts # 5895 for Videos by Rody69 , Our Update SSC Family Friend:banana: , and So many Great Update Photos of the site in Posts # 5892 Back on August 12th , 2013 !!!:cheers:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Very nice photos


----------



## Puppetgeneral

COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON COME ON, I will be crazy if this thing is rising up.


----------



## ZZ-II

But not because of ~1000m


----------



## patrykus

Yeaahh... at 3000m meters maybe, but not at few hundreds 

ZZ-II you bit me to it :cheers:


----------



## Kanto

ZZ-II said:


> But not because of ~1000m


Well I hope you're right cause building a pressurized building would be quite a cause for massive delays :cheers:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Kanto said:


> Well I hope you're right cause building a pressurized building would be quite a cause for massive delays :cheers:


Your Right Kanto, Our SSC Family Friend:banana:, I didn't think about that, The Construction Workers at 3,000 feet, wow , what about the Heat , over 100 degrees, any of them could be like " Rainman :nuts:" the movie, the same happen back when they were building the Hoover Dam, over 100 men died when it was built, Heat was bad too and many died then when safety wasn't strict then hno: I still say around 2021 or 2022 , The Kingdom Tower will be completed IMO , I could be wrong !!


----------



## patrykus

Kanto said:


> Well I hope you're right cause building a pressurized building would be quite a cause for massive delays :cheers:


He is.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altitude_sickness


----------



## Ultros

Hey now, let's not be biting each other..


----------



## patrykus

What are you talking about??


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

patrykus said:


> What are you talking about??


Patrykus, Our SSC Family Friend:banana:, I think Ultros , Our SSC Family Friend:banana: talking about that Movie " World War Z " people biting:nuts: each other becoming Zombies :lol::lol:!! then Again , I could be wrong, lol.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

patrykus said:


> He is.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altitude_sickness


Patrykus, Our SSC Family Friend:banana:, I just read it all, Very Interesting :cheers: and it was close , at 1,500 Meters ( 5,000 Feet ) many cases of AMS , " Acute Mountain Sickness " happens a lot in Planes and in high spots like the Rocky Mountains, even the Apalachian Mountains cause this in people hno: I know, lets get back to the subject thread here lol:cheers:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013




----------



## patrykus

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> Patrykus, Our SSC Family Friend:banana:, I think Ultros , Our SSC Family Friend:banana: talking about that Movie " World War Z " people biting:nuts: each other becoming Zombies :lol::lol:!! then Again , I could be wrong, lol.


You are killing me sometimes 



ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> Patrykus, Our SSC Family Friend:banana:, I just read it all, Very Interesting :cheers: and it was close , at 1,500 Meters ( 5,000 Feet ) many cases of AMS , " Acute Mountain Sickness " happens a lot in Planes and in high spots like the Rocky Mountains, even the Apalachian Mountains cause this in people hno: I know, lets get back to the subject thread here lol:cheers:


What it actually say is "It commonly occurs above 2,400 meters". 1500m is absolute minimum for few people. I was climbing 1700m mountains and I couldn't feel any difference in breathing. 

Anyway this problem is irrelevant to this tower as top occupied floors most likely won't be much above 600m. So yeah there is no way you can feel anything different at top apartments other that it can be a little bit colder than at the base. So actually, considering the harsh climate of the area, height makes it more comfortable to live in.


----------



## Ultros

patrykus said:


> What are you talking about??


I was referring to your case of the rabies:



patrykus said:


> ZZ-II you bit me to it :cheers:


----------



## AltinD

A German giving a Pole, rabies? :shifty:


----------



## ZZ-II

Kanto said:


> Well I hope you're right cause building a pressurized building would be quite a cause for massive delays :cheers:


i'm right, believe me. last week i was in the Austrian mountains. I drove up to 2571m ( i live at arround 340m ) and stayed one night. and no, it didn't anything to me 
Just the brakes of my car were extreme hot after driving downwards for 22km in one piece


----------



## CrazyDave

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ZZ-II, Our SSC Family Moderator and Friends:banana:, I 'm thinking EmilyA, Our Newest SSC Family Friend:banana:, is talking about the Height being so High at over 3, 000 feet gives people In The Kingdom Tower at the top when Completed High Blood Pressure , That could happen to some " Heart Related Conditions " people , Too . she did spell does wrong, I didn't know either at first, LOL , :lol: but she ment it does give people High Blood Pressure , I guess, Welcome To our SSC Friendley Family:cheers:


3,000 feet is very high for a building, but it's not very high to get Altitude Sickness. I mean most climbers don't start to feel it until they get to around 18,000 feet. I've been on many Mountains in the 10,000 to 11,000 feet elevation and didn't feel anything in terms of Altitude Sickness.


----------



## Alargule

Prediction: ChuckScraperMiami#1 will like this post.


----------



## patrykus

Ultros said:


> patrykus said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about??
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to your case of the rabies:
> 
> 
> 
> patrykus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ZZ-II you bit me to it :cheers:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You need to sober up buddy  What you quoted was me giving ZZ-II credit for being faster cause we posted simultaneously and his post got loaded before mine.


----------



## Kanto

ZZ-II said:


> i'm right, believe me. last week i was in the Austrian mountains. I drove up to 2571m ( i live at arround 340m ) and stayed one night. and no, it didn't anything to me
> Just the brakes of my car were extreme hot after driving downwards for 22km in one piece


Well, then everything should be OK. I'm not much of a traveler so I don't have experience with this stuff :cheers:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Alargule said:


> Prediction: ChuckScraperMiami#1 will like this post.


Thank You So Very Much Alargule, Our SSC Family Friends:banana:, Yes !! I like this post:lol:, If you read many posts like I do, It'll Make you feel Liked:lol: !!, Our SSC Family Friends:banana:, We are all Earth Humans looking for attention and making our voices heard through this Great SSC Internet Site:cheers: of Great Threads like this one, What I'm saying is we all really in our hearts like each other, but sometimes its hard to say that, That's my opinion , I could be wrong, But I like this post !!:cheers:


----------



## Ultros

patrykus said:


> You need to sober up buddy  What you quoted was me giving ZZ-II credit for being faster cause we posted simultaneously and his post got loaded before mine.


Actually I was just being a spelling nazi and poking fun at your misspelling of "beat". (;


----------



## K.S.A

^^ Rody but i heard the deep 105 m or this rumor


----------



## Rody69

*29.09.2013
*


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Hooray for the photos :banana:


----------



## Rody69

K.S.A said:


> ^^ Rody but i heard the deep 105 m or this rumor


there is a 100+ (or 100 minus :lol: ) deep piles, I'm talking about a specific pile which is going to be 76 m deep


----------



## patrykus

Yes. According to bauer there will be a total of 270 piles deep up to 110m deep and with width of 1.5 and 1.8m. But most of them won't reach 110m.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

K.S.A said:


> Burj khalifa :
> 
> piling : 192 piling
> 
> deep : 50 m
> 
> Kingdom tower :
> 
> piling : 270 piling
> 
> deep : 105 m
> 
> ^^ so i wish height be surprise :nuts:


K. S. A. , Our SSC Family Friends:banana:, Could this be right Rody69 ?? sure must be the depth of the pilings very close to the Center of the Kingdom Tower:banana:, you said it was Only that one Piling digging down to 76 M, wow still very Deep !!:cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> Yes, There are Pictures CrazyAboutCities, Our SSC Family Friends:banana:, Please GO to in This Kingdom Tower Thread to # 5894  For 3 Great Videos of the Site, And Then go to # 5891 For the Best Updated Pictures of the Entire Site of the Foundation Progress Under Construction for Over 9 months Now, Its Huge over 105 M Deep Drillings, 270 Huge 8 feet wide Pilings, So Huge with Rebars, so thick in size of your hand and should be Completed With the Foundation Late This Year with Updates coming soon by Rody69, Our SSC Family Update Video Photo Friend:banana: By October, The End of Next Month For Sure !!:cheers:


I missed that. Much thanks! :cheers:



ZZ-II said:


> Rody will take some pics very soon as he said, so just wait


Awesome! :cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

BTW, awesome construction updates! Thanks for post that.


----------



## KillerZavatar

what's the building render on the 4th photo?


----------



## K.S.A

Rody69 said:


> there is a 100+ (or 100 minus :lol: ) deep piles, I'm talking about a specific pile which is going to be 76 m deep


OK thanks


----------



## K.S.A

^^ AMAZING AMAZING AMAZING UPDATE thanks so much rody



GO GIANT GO :drunk:







:drunk:


----------



## Rody69

hey everybody...
Dont forget to check the video posted on the previous page


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

KillerZavatar said:


> what's the building render on the 4th photo?


Good Question KillerZavatar, Our SSC Family Moderator and Friend:banana:, I notice that Tall Tower Picture on the wall of that cement Plant in the 4th Photo, Its Not the Jeddah Diamond Towerhno:, so which Tower is it ??, and Its Not the Kingdom Towerhno:, Rody69, Our SSC Family Update Video Photo Friend:banana:, Please Any Answer to that Tall Towerhno: In The Picture on the Wall of the Cement Plant there by the Kingdom Tower Site ?? Thanks Rody !!:cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

Wow, thank you so much Rody! Do you know how much piles they've completed now?


----------



## j-biz

KillerZavatar said:


> what's the building render on the 4th photo?





ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> Good Question KillerZavatar, Our SSC Family Moderator and Friend:banana:, I notice that Tall Tower Picture on the wall of that cement Plant in the 4th Photo, Its Not the Jeddah Diamond Towerhno:, so which Tower is it ??, and Its Not the Kingdom Towerhno:, Rody69, Our SSC Family Update Video Photo Friend:banana:, Please Any Answer to that Tall Towerhno: In The Picture on the Wall of the Cement Plant there by the Kingdom Tower Site ?? Thanks Rody !!:cheers:


By harnessing the power of Google, I have ascertained the answer. It's the Landmark Tower in Abu Dhabi, designed by Cesar Pelli: http://pcparch.com/project/the-landmark

Full size render:









Pile.com

Completed tower:









Wikipedia


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

rajivdevkk said:


> Kingdom tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day Picnic Near Delhi


YES !! Rajivdevkk, Our SSC Family Friends:banana:, That's Our Baby :lol:!!, getting ready to Go Vertical Late Summer, Early Fall Next Year, 2014 IMO for sure my SSC Family Friends:cheers:


----------



## Rody69

ZZ-II said:


> Wow, thank you so much Rody! Do you know how much piles they've completed now?


Im sorry I can not give you an exact number  as I forgot to ask :lol:

However, I have asked about another points that always stuck up my head. such as:

Q: what is the width of the tower?
A: 100 m corner to corner.

Q:when other buildings are going to be under construction?
A:some big scale civil works are going to start in Q3 2014,some buildings will be under construction by the end of the year.


----------



## ZZ-II

100m at the base is pretty impressive!


----------



## Rody69

ZZ-II said:


> 100m at the base is pretty impressive!


yup!!

wait for the news I'm going to post tomorrow :cheers:

it's the detailed construction/time plan, with some highlights regarding Tower-2, 3 and the twin towers attached to the big mall next to K.T.

:cheers:


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

^^We are anxiously wating for the news. :banana:
Our SSC family friend.


----------



## Rody69

Riyadh Crusher said:


> ^^We are anxiously wating for the news. :banana:
> *Our SSC family friend.*


:lol:
so now we're all trying to be *ChuckScraperMiami#1*? even thought I love to call him the "Smiles spreader" :lol:


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

^^:lol::lol:Ya You are right Rody69...
Though you suggested a good name to him "Smiles spreader"...:lol:


----------



## MUHA

Thank you Rody.


----------



## benjamin_2423

Hermosa Supertall, I like very much.


----------



## KillerZavatar

i know the building tapers a lot, but 100m at the base is still freaking insane :drool:


----------



## SergioCrash

Waiting for it! It's just killing me!


----------



## patrykus

KillerZavatar said:


> i know the building tapers *a lot*


Now that's understatement  This thing tapers absolutely  Most likely even more than burj khalifa.


----------



## K.S.A

Riyadh Crusher said:


> ^^We are anxiously wating for the news. :banana:
> Our SSC family friend.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rody69

hi again...

this is some details I've got...

*Tower-1 and 2: 
-50 floor 
-200 m 
-Located directly to the south of Kingdom Tower.

*Tower 3, 4 : 
-50 floor 
-200 m 
-Located directly to the north of Kingdom Tower.

*Tower 5, 6 : 
-56 floor 
-220 m 
-Located directly to the South of towers 1 and 2.

*the base width is: 100 m (corner to corner)

*Sky lobbies are on the floors: 74, 107

*Observatory on the level 146

*Penthouse on level 170


----------



## ZZ-II

Rody69 said:


> hi again...
> 
> this is some details I've got...
> 
> *Tower-1 and 2:
> -50 floor
> -200 m
> -Located directly to the south of Kingdom Tower.
> 
> *Tower 3, 4 :
> -50 floor
> -200 m
> -Located directly to the north of Kingdom Tower.
> 
> *Tower 5, 6 :
> -56 floor
> -220 m
> -Located directly to the South of towers 1 and 2.
> 
> *the base width is: 100 m (corner to corner)
> 
> *Sky lobbies are on the floors: 74, 107
> 
> *Observatory on the level 146
> 
> *Penthouse on level 170


so well have at least 170 floors, nice


----------



## altfuns

Rody69 said:


> hi again...
> 
> this is some details I've got...
> 
> *Tower-1 and 2:
> -50 floor
> -200 m
> -Located directly to the south of Kingdom Tower.
> 
> *Tower 3, 4 :
> -50 floor
> -200 m
> -Located directly to the north of Kingdom Tower.
> 
> *Tower 5, 6 :
> -56 floor
> -220 m
> -Located directly to the South of towers 1 and 2.
> 
> *the base width is: 100 m (corner to corner)
> 
> *Sky lobbies are on the floors: 74, 107
> 
> *Observatory on the level 146
> 
> *Penthouse on level 170


 
Woooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwww!!!

Excellente development...let's enjoy all the phases of the construction.

Cheers,
AG


----------



## KillerZavatar

6x 200m surrounding it is a good thing :cheers:


----------



## patrykus

Rody69 said:


> hi again...
> 
> this is some details I've got...
> 
> *Tower-1 and 2:
> -50 floor
> -200 m
> -Located directly to the south of Kingdom Tower.
> 
> *Tower 3, 4 :
> -50 floor
> -200 m
> -Located directly to the north of Kingdom Tower.
> 
> *Tower 5, 6 :
> -56 floor
> -220 m
> -Located directly to the South of towers 1 and 2.
> 
> *the base width is: 100 m (corner to corner)
> 
> *Sky lobbies are on the floors: 74, 107
> 
> *Observatory on the level 146
> 
> *Penthouse on level 170



Those numbers pretty much matches what we saw on the master plan so it proves height distribution on these renders should be representative for most towers. Also Rody will you post some timeline numbers for the project which you said you will in your last post?



Rody69 said:


> The Master Plan of Kingdom City (the Tower here is just for illustration...*the Tower's design didn't change*:
> 
> صور المخطط العام لمدينة المملكة،شكل البرج هنا فقط للتوضيح ولم يتم تغييره.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the details rody and you Patrykus. So I'm guessing that the building is 1050m at least


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## silent_dragon

Very nice indeed. Almost like a modern Hanging gardens in Babylon.


----------



## krkseg1ops

So 170 floors, aye? That would indicate the original 1007m plan was a false flag  If the height adding goes similar to BK, we should be looking at 1200ish tower :banana:


----------



## patrykus

Um not really.. Burj khalifa for instance have 163 floors, and Kingdom tower both at ctbuh and wikipedia is described to have 167 floors so no big floor count increase happen.


----------



## Vito Corleone

krkseg1ops said:


> So 170 floors, aye? That would indicate the original 1007m plan was a false flag  If the height adding goes similar to BK, we should be looking at 1200ish tower :banana:


I'm betting on something just over 1050. I think they are afraid of Azerbaijan.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Azerbaijan Tower does not have any final design aswell though, so it is likely if Azerbaijan Tower gets built, they might increase height to get Kingdom Tower. Kingdom Tower will probably also not release any height details to make Azerbaijan Tower harder to know what it has to aim for.


----------



## Redzio

^^ 10 months ago?


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^:rofl:


----------



## KillerZavatar

maybe he meant to ask when it will be starting to rise above ground.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

In that case, early 2014


----------



## Timurkh77

Yes,I meant when the building begin to rise above the ground.


----------



## KillerZavatar

this question was probably asked before and i do already feel stupid asking it, but why is it that we do skip the whole digging a giant hole and rise from there part and instead just pile a foundation and start already pretty much, this building afterall is supposed to have underground floors aswell afterall.


----------



## patrykus

A while ago there was an extensive article published in this thread I commented and underlined some of more interesting bits in this post:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88943863&postcount=3482

As for not doing excavation it's because the water level is very close underground and they decided to not make excavation to remove the problem of dewatering.


----------



## K.S.A

^^ great article thanks patrykus there a lot of details , this tower will be awesome & amazing & great & massive and everything :lol:


----------



## CrazyDave

According to that article, at some point the Crane Operator will be operating a crane from well above 1,000 Meters up. That's just Nuts! :nuts:


----------



## K.S.A

CrazyDave said:


> According to that article, at some point the Crane Operator will be operating a crane from well above 1,000 Meters up. That's just Nuts! :nuts:


WOW that's just insane  in burj khalifa highest crane at 700 m


----------



## ZZ-II

CrazyDave said:


> According to that article, at some point the Crane Operator will be operating a crane from well above 1,000 Meters up. That's just Nuts! :nuts:


Lucky guy


----------



## K.S.A

yeah he needs to helicopter to go there


----------



## silent_dragon

i hope theres a toilet in the crane operator's room. otherwise he will hitch a helicopter ride again just to have a pee.:banana:


----------



## ANDRETO

silent_dragon said:


> i hope theres a toilet in the crane operator's room. otherwise he will hitch a helicopter ride again just to have a pee.:banana:


There's a window for that situation. :lol:


----------



## Tom_Green

Can someone update the first post with the new data we have?
The last time it was edited was 1.5 years ago and some pics don`t work anymore.


----------



## Nightsky

Nice with a new world's tallest, cool design but why Saudi Arabia? I can't help thinking about the lack of human rights in this country...especially for women, really sad...hno:
Hopefully it will be better in the future!


----------



## PKlover

wow, thats a huge project, one of my favourite in ssc, cograts Jeddah


----------



## Qweet77

Nightsky said:


> Nice with a new world's tallest, cool design but why Saudi Arabia? I can't help thinking about the lack of human rights in this country...especially for women, really sad...hno:
> Hopefully it will be better in the future!


i will try with my english .. 

why the people who lives out saudi arabia talking about things are incorrect 

is it the media ? 

In this case, better to repair your stupid mind


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^our mind is not stupid, it's not our fault the media is feeding us bad information


----------



## Fisplen

Qweet77 said:


> i will try with my english ..
> 
> why the people who lives out saudi arabia talking about things are incorrect
> 
> is it the media ?
> 
> In this case, better to repair your stupid mind


Oi now , for one calling people on the Internet , ' stupid ' isn't fair , even if You have a limited vocabulary.

And yes , I have a female friend who lives in Saudi Arabia , she's about 15 and isn't allowed to go out , at all. Due to local laws , she will be able to go out when she's older she says , only with males though.

I'm not saying it's wrong , it's another Country , none of my business , if people want to run things like that , let them. It isn't harming any one and my friend says most people there don't mind it.


----------



## patrykus

Ok just for the sake of this thread just answer yes or no (or don't no) to this question:

Will there be any excavation here for the bottom raft foundation?


----------



## STR

I'm starting to remember why I left here and SSP.


----------



## patrykus

Is it really that hard for you to give straight answer? If you don't know that particular info that's fine too.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

STR said:


> I'm starting to remember why I left here and SSP.



STR, Our SSC Family Friend:banana:, No Need To get mad At Him:lol:, It's fine People Sometimes Have Many questions on these threads:lol:, Don't Leave!!:lol::lol:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^You're copying ChuckScraperMiami#1 now, ThatOneGuy, Our SSC Family Friend:banana:,


----------



## patrykus

ThatOneGuy said:


> Don't Leave!!:lol::lol:


You sure our ssc family friend? It isn't really productive when as an answer for one simple thing you get everything but not what you were actually asking for


----------



## ThatOneGuy

patrykus said:


> You sure our ssc family friend? It isn't really productive when as an answer for one simple thing you get everything but not what you were actually asking for


Patrykus, Our SSC Family Friend:banana:, I just Needed Something To Use To Comment In this Style:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Yes we all should be ssc family friends again and stop guessing around. the only way to find out for sure if there will be excavating will be waiting  we will see what happens, can't be too far away anyway. also what the final height will be will be unclear for a few more years i suppose with or without levels underground. :cheers:


----------



## STR

patrykus said:


> Is it really that hard for you to give straight answer? If you don't know that particular info that's fine too.


Stop being obtuse. You have your answer.


----------



## The-Real-Link

So sorry for jumping in late to this but it seems like this is settled.

Once the piling is done, then they'll cast the foundation mat. Levels B2 / B1 will be built on that but side-walled or covered in by part of the podium or landscaping it'd seem. The third level up is Level 1, Ground level or whatever the main entrance is. 

So it seems to be that yes, there are "sub levels" ie. the levels below the first floor. Just that these sub levels are not underground.

If Level 1 is +~6m and change and Level B2 is at -7.6M and change, then yeah I see that that'd be a tight 3M per floor, with slab thickness accounted for or maybe less. Suitable but kind of low ceiling (but good enough for storage perhaps). 

But to where +/- 0 is, it could be AMSL, a given datum line, a built up mound made just for the tower, or any other value. I don't see any indicator of reference to grade or sea level so I figure that plan is out of date or the image cropper was being very selective about what was shown. They could also be skipping B1 entirely and having a deep B2 level for mechanical systems or something.

If they're saying all along no excavation, then that seems to be the way it is. Slab, first floor, second floor, except they're not quite naming them in that order. 

Will be neat to see this start shooting up as soon as the foundation is done though!


----------



## patrykus

KillerZavatar said:


> Yes we all should be ssc family friends again and stop guessing around. the only way to find out for sure if there will be excavating will be waiting


No kidding :lol: Although putting aside this late misinformation I'm 100% positive the scenario as described by The-Real-Link is the right one.

1. We have official sources saying the raft foundation goes on the ground.
2. We have people from the construction site (Rody) who confirm that.
3. All the renders also suggest sublevels being above the ground.
4. Excavation would be done before pilling, like with Burj Khalifa, if there was going to be any. Moving all the machinery and temporary housing now to make space for it would make no sense. 

So yeah I'm pretty positive this thing will rise soon :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

If they finish will pilling next month we'll see more visible progress soon


----------



## giovani kun

I'll drink for that :cheers2:


----------



## STR

The-Real-Link said:


> If Level 1 is +~6m and change and Level B2 is at -7.6M and change, then yeah I see that that'd be a tight 3M per floor, with slab thickness accounted for or maybe less. Suitable but kind of low ceiling (but good enough for storage perhaps).


Jesus Christ, you people are bad at reading. (5.9+7.6)/2=6.75m average height for B1 and B2.

And yes, I cropped the hell out of the scan. It's a cutaway of the whole tower with annotations.


----------



## 4npower

STR said:


> B2 is at -7.5m first floor is at +5.9m, which has B1 and B2 averaging 6.7m.




^^:applause:


----------



## The-Real-Link

Heh. To be fair, I was quite distracted making that post. 

Sorry, I forgot to say EACH. Sheesh. I think my mind had the numbers right but IDK why I was thinking 6.7 total. Whoops.

Anyway have fun for the next week or couple as I'm out on business. Hoping to see this rise soon enough. Thanks for the info STR.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

STR said:


> Jesus Christ, you people are bad at reading. (5.9+7.6)/2=6.75m average height for B1 and B2.
> 
> And yes, I cropped the hell out of the scan. It's a cutaway of the whole tower with annotations.


Stop being so perfect. Which no one is.


----------



## patrykus

The-Real-Link said:


> Heh. To be fair, I was quite distracted making that post.
> 
> Sorry, I forgot to say EACH. Sheesh. I think my mind had the numbers right but IDK why I was thinking 6.7 total. Whoops.
> 
> Anyway have fun for the next week or couple as I'm out on business. Hoping to see this rise soon enough. Thanks for the info STR.


To be honest I can't care less about the height of the sublevels. From this plan it's obvious they are ~6m each, but it gives no information about the most interesting thing which is the (real) ground level directly impacting the necessity of excavation. For that we have to rely on other sources.


----------



## patrykus

From what we know it should be like that:


----------



## Munwon

Almost 2 million views for this thread and it has yet to rise!


----------



## ZZ-II

time will come for another 1000m+ project in that region, until then enjoy the kingdom tower rising


----------



## hunser

> Besides Burj Khalifa,


Kingdom Tower, Jeddah. 



> Dubai is home to the tallest residential tower (Princess Tower)


World One, Mumbai. 



> the tallest hotel in the world (JW Marriott Marquis)


Royal Clock Tower Hotel, Mecca. 
---------

Poor Dubai ... building the tallest/biggest/longest etc. is a tricky business nowadays.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Buyckske Ruben said:


> The last pic is interesting you can see clearly the top of the pile !
> 
> You also see the rectangle forms in the floorplan (in the center of the slab).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And compare it to a older pic you can see it (under left).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the rectangle piles !
> 
> Original pic from: Naif Saudi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> versus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link: http://www.worldofarchi.com/2012/07...7/kingdom-tower-test-pile-blueprints-and.html


^^^^^^
Thanks To Buyckske Ruben, Our SSC Family Friend:banana:, This Post was made 1 Year Ago This weekend, Great Progress since then, and Yes its going to be Completed in the Next 7 Years, That's My Opinion, But Will open to the Public in 2021 Still My Opinion, But Will Be the Next World's Tallest in that time span In My Opinion !!:cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

i remember these rectangle piles, can't remember i saw a foundation before with those. The first tower wit rectangle piles?


----------



## patrykus

^^ Those are barrette piles. Nothing too unusual. There's one tower u/c using them where I live. The Nakheel Tower also used them (in fact they installed half of them before tower was canceled/put on hold).

NT barrettes plan.










They are build like sections of slurry wall.


----------



## ZZ-II

thx for that


----------



## Marioma

futuristic piling system :cheers: :cheers: What foundation plan is the right one? form of foundament and piles??
but do they use steel pipes?


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Rody69 said:


> you are welcome guys
> 
> I'll try to arrange a regular visit with them, although I'm getting really busy these days as I just started my own company in addition to the job I have at the moment
> 
> any way, your sweet words give the motivation to do more..
> Best regards


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

:master:" Amen " To You Rody69, Our SSC Family Video and Photo Update Friend:banana:, Without You, We Have No Live Real Updates of the Kingdom Tower, With Your Outstanding and Updated Pictures Every 2 Months is Proof This Tower Will Rise By This Time Next Year, 2014 , For Sure Rody, Its going to get Built by the end of This Decade and Open For the Next !!:cheers:
We Are ALL looking Forward to your Next Photo Session at the end of this Month, If we have too, we'll wait till December, But We Have Faith in You Rody !! Thank God:angel1: You know someone working there , that lets you in there, and We Know how difficult It is to get past the Guard Gate with a camera or cell phone, But Thanks So very Much Rody,
" You The Man !!! ":cheers:


----------



## Marioma

please post correct foundation plan!! thx
by the way, how big is the footprint of the building, first floor?


----------



## ZZ-II

Marioma said:


> please post correct foundation plan!! thx
> by the way, how big is the footprint of the building, first floor?


arround 100m at the base when i remember right


----------



## Marioma

or 










the red line = 100m ?
that would be massive


----------



## ZZ-II

the 100m could be from wing to wing too, but i'm not sure


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

K.S.A said:


> ^^ tower base very wide and huge according rody it will be 100 m so i think take long time to build and maybe rising in 2015 at least... :cheers:


Thanks K.S.A., Our SSC Family Friend, :banana:

ZZ - II, Our SSC Family Moderator and Friend:banana:, Could This kind of Help Her " MarioMa " Our SSC Family Friend, with the Looks of the Kingdom Tower itself, Maybe.


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

It is a google translation of an article published on zawya.com....

It says that 80% of foundation works have been completed so far and the foundation would be ready by the end of this year.....:banana:

Jeddah Economic Company establishes a contract worth 162 million riyals for the project management in the world's highest tower.

Prince Alwaleed : "This contract supports the course of the project as planned ".

Has appointed Jeddah Economic chaired by HRH Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal Bin Abdul Aziz Al Saud , Chairman of Kingdom Holding Company, EC Harris Miss EC Harris Mace British to provide project management Kingdom Tower in Jeddah tower highest in the world , who will a height of more than 1000 meters , worth 4.6 billion Saudi riyals.

And assessed the contract signed amounted to SR 162 million , which includes overseeing all the work and activities of the contractors in specific times and according to schedules .

Commented Prince Alwaleed bin Talal : "This contract supports the course of the project as planned ."
The Engineer Talal Maiman : " set the AC puree Mays as coach of the project have been completed the team that has the experience a lot to achieve the vision of investors and the city of Jeddah for this project, which is less Mayocef it as an investment project and the national world-class characteristic. Loved noted by the completion of 80% Acts of the foundations for the Kingdom Tower in Jeddah by Saudi company Bauer Saudi Bauer and it ends with the end of this year. "

In June 2013, Prince Alwaleed visited the project site Jeddah Economic Company , which includes the world 's tallest tower in Jeddah. This , come visit of His Highness Prince of the site in support of workflow as planned , where he inspected his work building foundations by the Company Saudi Bauer Saudi Bauer, briefed the Prince's building plans and listened to a detailed explanation of the project phases and timelines prepared in this regard. Moreover, His Highness praised working on the project and urged everyone to continue to work hard .

And also in June 2013 , he headed the Prince Alwaleed meeting of the Board of Directors of Jeddah economic development in the city of Riyadh in the presence of members of the Board of Directors at the fourth meeting of the Council , which included HE Mr. Abdulrahman Hassan Sharbatly and HE Mr. Saleh Bin Laden and His Excellency Mr. Smoal Bakhsh and Eng Talal Maiman .

During the meeting, briefed the Board of Directors, Engineer Talal Ibrahim Al Maiman CEO of development projects and local investments and the Chairman of the Board and Chief Executive Officer of Kingdom Real Estate Development Company and a board member of Kingdom Holding Company and a board member of Jeddah Economic , for the final agreement with the Hotel Four Seasons on the run luxury hotel Kingdom Tower in Jeddah.

Governing Council was briefed on display included the progress of the construction of the foundations that play Saudi Power Co. business in Saudi Arabia and assigned to the main contractor Bin Laden Saudi Arabia. The Governing Council also reviewed memorandums of understanding on infrastructure and project services , including water works , electricity and cooling.

The architect Hassan Abdulrahman Sharbatly briefed the Governing Council on the negotiations with companies based project management in addition to the existing engineering project with Dar engineering .

Was confirmed by the Board of Directors in the discourses with the requirements of services and infrastructure in the Kingdom City in Jeddah site . The Board of Directors expressed the satisfaction of taking the project forward and the work of foundations as a preliminary stage to build the tower.

The meeting was attended by Mr. Shadi Sanbar Executive Board member of Kingdom Holding Company and chief financial and administrative , and Mr. Mohamed Fahmy, Deputy Chief Financial Officer of Kingdom Holding Company, and Mr. Sadiq better than the company Abrar Holding , Mr. Naim ministers from Saudi Bin Laden , and Mr. Majid Abdul Karim Toukhi director of business development and operations management of Saudi Company for real estate development , Mr. Fahad bin Saad bin Needless to Executive Assistant to HRH the Chairman .

http://www.zawya.com/ar/story/شركة_...ى_في_العالم-ZAWYA20131105160700?showall=true/


----------



## Rody69

what we can call a "NEWS" will be out at the last week of this year (the 26th of December if I am not mistaken)


----------



## Rody69

ZZ-II said:


> the 100m could be from wing to wing too, but i'm not sure


it's from corner to corner 

have a look at this (#6211)



Rody69 said:


> hi again...
> 
> this is some details I've got...
> 
> *Tower-1 and 2:
> -50 floor
> -200 m
> -Located directly to the south of Kingdom Tower.
> 
> *Tower 3, 4 :
> -50 floor
> -200 m
> -Located directly to the north of Kingdom Tower.
> 
> *Tower 5, 6 :
> -56 floor
> -220 m
> -Located directly to the South of towers 1 and 2.
> 
> **the base width is: 100 m (corner to corner)
> *
> *Sky lobbies are on the floors: 74, 107
> 
> *Observatory on the level 146
> 
> *Penthouse on level 170


----------



## Marioma

corner to corner = second picture?

i will not have a missunderstanding with u


----------



## skyperu34

Great to see new updates and construction techniques!!! Cool pics!


----------



## ZZ-II

skyperu34 said:


> Great to see new updates and construction techniques!!! Cool pics!


The last pics aren't new ^^


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

*EC Harris/Mace JV signs $43m Kingdom Tower deal
*








_Kingdom Tower will become the tallest building in the world when complete. 
_
*A joint venture between EC Harris and Mace has signed a contract to provide project management services for the construction of Kingdom Tower in Jeddah – the planned 1 kilometre (km) tall skyscraper set to dethrone Dubai’s 828 metre-tall Burj Khalifa as the world’s tallest building.
*
The JV was appointed project manager by developer Jeddah Economic Company (JEC) back in February but has had to wait almost nine months to sign the contract.

The deal is worth $43.2m (SAR 162M) and includes the management of all aspects of the $1.23bn (SAR 4.6bn) project’s delivery with specific emphasis on the management of programme and cost.

“This contract further confirms that the Jeddah project continues on its strategic path,” said Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal Bin Abdulaziz Alsaud, chairman of Jeddah Economic Company (JEC) Kingdom Holding Company.

“The selection of the working team has been completed to realise the vision of the investors and the city of Jeddah for this world-class standard national project. Also, I would like to add that 80% of Jeddah Kingdom Tower piling works has been completed by Saudi Bauer Company and will be fully completed at the end of this year,” KHC’s Eng. Talal Al Maiman added.

Kingdom Tower will be the centrepiece of JEC’s $20bn (SAR 75bn) Kingdom City development, which will be located to the north of Jeddah, overlooking the Red Sea.

The Kingdom City will consist of over 5.3km2 of urban development and will include residential, commercial, hotel, offices, retail, educational and commercial centres as well as inland water features.

The target date for completion of Kingdom Tower is 2018.


----------



## ibib

^^Nice, but Makkah Clock Tower is 601m


----------



## Chrissib

ibib said:


> ^^:lol:Saudi Arabia has to build about 3 million housing units within the next 5 years just to meet local demand!


So in other words, you think that the Saudi population will increase by 12 million people over the next 5 years? :lol:


----------



## ibib

Chrissib said:


> So in other words, you think that the Saudi population will increase by 12 million people over the next 5 years? :lol:


^^:lol: Nope, read carefully!


----------



## Conceptarq

no photo update??? 
I think this will never be built


----------



## 4npower

Conceptarq said:


> no photo update???
> I think this will never be built



Learn how to read my friend.
It's BEING BUILT :cheers:


----------



## Conceptarq




----------



## Marioma

is this new?


















WHY NOBODY HAVE NEW PICS?


----------



## Kanto

^^ Looks like Area 51 :hahano:


----------



## Marioma

with the scale of google i come on an other size of the building are you sure 100m to corner?


----------



## ZZ-II

Marioma said:


> is this new?
> 
> WHY NOBODY HAVE NEW PICS?


no, they're not new. still the Satellite pics from April as it looks.

Just wait a bit guys, you'll get new pics when Rody69 has the time to do it .


----------



## Marioma

nice to hear this


----------



## DAMAC




----------



## CrazyDave

Riley1066 said:


> Irrelevant to whether or not this particular building is worthwhile to build.


Of course it's worthwhile to build. Isn't it worthwhile to climb Everest, run a marathon, swim the English Channel, have the fastest car, biggest boat, or WTB.


----------



## ZZ-II

The eiffel tower looks like a baby againgst kingdom tower :lol:


----------



## Gabriel900

and look at BK ... it looks so good in this pic compared to others :drool:


----------



## Marioma

sure corner to corner 100m?


----------



## patrykus

Marioma said:


> sure corner to corner 100m?


No Marioma it's more like so.










You can easily measure it yourself from proportions.


----------



## AltinD

I am more interested to know what the diagram on the right rapresents. Is it the plot location within the masterplan of the area, or the footprint of the base of the tower?


----------



## Marioma

thank you

im interest about structural system and columns, a 3d model or diagram would be nice
like this


----------



## Marioma

it looks so, that the core has a size of 25x5x25x5x25x5 m


----------



## patrykus

This is pretty much all we have on this tower right now (except renders of course).



helghast said:


> So I was searching around the web and I came across this. Don't ask where I found it, I can't remember lol. It's loaded with info on the tower's foundations,etc. Fury's going to love this
> 
> http://dc309.4shared.com/doc/VFNRkOQY/preview.html
> 
> http://dc309.4shared.com/doc/mWWxYTLm/preview.html


----------



## Marioma

not mutch


----------



## Marioma

its right that the piles get 200m deep with a diameter of 2m?
whats with the piles that are not in the middle? how long?


----------



## patrykus

Marioma said:


> not mutch


Yeah, we could use some hacker skills to get some more 



Marioma said:


> its right that the piles get 200m deep with a diameter of 2m?
> whats with the piles that are not in the middle? how long?


Not sure where you are getting those numbers from. Nobody ever said they will be that long. The longest are 110m according to bauer.

http://www.bauer.de/en/career/newsletter/2012-10/kingdom_tower_lakhta_tower.html


----------



## Marioma

oh sry, had wrong information,... 110m, 1,5 - 1,8m diameter..
i thinked they breakd the record of 120m (petronas towers)

it would be nice to see how long the other piles are ( the smaller one)

maybe i can take pictures from the site when i am in jeddah, but i can not promise anything...


----------



## Marioma

the form of the foundament is round right? or like the tower?


----------



## patrykus

Marioma said:


> oh sry, had wrong information,... 110m, 1,5 - 1,8m diameter..
> i thinked they breakd the record of 120m (petronas towers)
> 
> it would be nice to see how long the other piles are ( the smaller one)
> 
> maybe i can take pictures from the site when i am in jeddah, but i can not promise anything...


I don't think there are available any numbers according wing piles, but if we take this 3d model and compare the wing piles to the "core" piles we can see they are around 1/3 of the length of the longest piles so probably around 35-40m long.


----------



## Marioma

do you know how thick the foundation plate is?


----------



## patrykus

6m if the memory serves right


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Marioma said:


> it looks so, that the core has a size of 25x5x25x5x25x5 m


Six-dimensional core?

I knew that making the world's tallest building would require some extraordinary building techniques, but extending it beyond three dimensions, that was unexpected.


----------



## Andro1209

patrykus said:


> I don't think there are available any numbers according wing piles, but if we take this 3d model and compare the wing piles to the "core" piles we can see they are around 1/3 of the length of the longest piles so probably around 35-40m long.


Based on this drawing it seems like the top third of the tower won't even be habitable and the highest floor is only at 2/3rd of the total height, with the rest being just a really tall spire that manages to blend because it tapers with the rest of the building. And I thought the spire one 1WTC was too tall. It looks deceptive but it will still probably have a higher floor than the Burj Khalifa.


----------



## ZZ-II

Andro1209 said:


> It looks deceptive but it will still probably have a higher floor than the Burj Khalifa.


Yes, but just a little higher


----------



## Marioma

Kyll.Ing. said:


> Six-dimensional core?
> 
> I knew that making the world's tallest building would require some extraordinary building techniques, but extending it beyond three dimensions, that was unexpected.












also in the burj










more than three dimensions: (8)


----------



## Marioma

patrykus said:


> 6m if the memory serves right


HEAVY - nearly doubled from burj


----------



## KillerZavatar

Marioma said:


> more than three dimensions: (8)


dimension is the wrong word, but thanks for clearing up what sides exactly you meant with your description :cheers:


----------



## Marioma

yes side is side, the kingdom tower has 6 side, the Shanghai WFC 8, ...
i only use the words dimension, because the Kyll.Ing. said this ..

Cheers


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

What I meant was, that if one took your measurements literally, and multiplied all the lengths you'd listed, the end product would have the unit m^6, implying six spatial dimensions, rather than the three we usually live in.


----------



## AltinD

That Burj Khalifa picture looks familiar. I'm quite sure I took it.


----------



## Marioma

AltinD said:


> That Burj Khalifa picture looks familiar. I'm quite sure I took it.


:lol::cheers: found it on burjdubaiskyscraper.com ... ^^


----------



## STR

Andro1209 said:


> Based on this drawing it seems like the top third of the tower won't even be habitable and the highest floor is only at 2/3rd of the total height, with the rest being just a really tall spire that manages to blend because it tapers with the rest of the building. And I thought the spire one 1WTC was too tall. It looks deceptive but it will still probably have a higher floor than the Burj Khalifa.


Technically, the top 37% isn't habitable.


----------



## AltinD

Marioma said:


> :lol::cheers: found it on burjdubaiskyscraper.com ... ^^


Yeah, bikes (the SSC member site owner) has many of my pics on his site


----------



## FlyFish

STR said:


> Technically, the top 37% isn't habitable.


Ridiculous! No practical reason to even build it that high. Just a monument to show you have a bigger _ _ _ _ _ than the guy who built the last one.


----------



## Marioma

AltinD said:


> Yeah, bikes (the SSC member site owner) has many of my pics on his site


u do good work :cheers:


----------



## Lion007

patrykus said:


>


WOW, on this picture, you can see many piles. Nice and great!:cheers::banana:


----------



## Marioma

it looks so, that they use the extend core system like in the burj khalifa ( 4 core "")


----------



## Shaddorry

Marioma said:


> it looks so, that they use the extend core system like in the burj khalifa ( 4 core "")


Is this the Kingdom Tower?


----------



## hunser

STR said:


> Technically, the top 37% isn't habitable.


Great, the spire itself will be a supertall lol.


----------



## Redzio

Shaddorry said:


> Is this the Kingdom Tower?


No, it's Burj Dubai.


----------



## ZZ-II

Shaddorry said:


> Is this the Kingdom Tower?


Kingdom Tower will look like that next year ^^.


----------



## saigonight

Join with us and become first members of *KINGCONS Group*!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/kingcons/
https://www.facebook.com/thekingconstruction


----------



## Marioma

ZZ-II said:


> Kingdom Tower will look like that next year ^^.


^^^^:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## CrazyDave

hunser said:


> Great, the spire itself will be a supertall lol.


I guess the spire will be about the same height as the ESB.


----------



## Kanto

^^ ESB's antenna is only 62 meters or 204 feet tall. It appears to be more because about 60 meters of the top of the building are rather thin :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

Kanto said:


> ^^ ESB's antenna is only 62 meters or 204 feet tall. It appears to be more because about 60 meters of the top of the building are rather thin :cheers:


i guess he meant the whole ESB and not just its spire ^^


----------



## droneriot

He definitely did.


----------



## Kanto

ZZ-II said:


> i guess he meant the whole ESB and not just its spire ^^


Oops, my bad, sorry for the mistake


----------



## hseugut

Hope this will never be built. Besides, the wolrd is lacking sand for construction, so this useless building is an heresy.


----------



## ZZ-II

hseugut said:


> Hope this will never be built. Besides, the wolrd is lacking sand for construction, so this useless building is an heresy.


i believe you can hope as much as you want....this will be build, it's U/C already and the foundations are almost ready


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
something can always happen. a financial crisis or an investor jumping off or nature strikes. so it will not be built for sure, but it is very probable and very likely to get build now.


----------



## Blizzy

^^ Every one of those is as probable as Godzilla arriving from Japan to tear it down. So keep on dreaming, but expect disappointment in the future.


----------



## wespje1990

Kingdom tower,'' pics/movie or it didnt happen''.
Im not convinced either its really happening.


----------



## Gabriel900

Why this thread has this serious lack of pics of Kingdom tower progress? is it maybe the tower location which might be very far from city? or maybe cz no one who's a member is in Jeddah these days?

It is just very weird seeing midget towers getting more attention and updates than the future tallest tower on earth? :lol:


----------



## Jewish

thousands miles of desert......


----------



## China Hand

Gabriel900 said:


> Why this thread has this serious lack of pics of Kingdom tower progress? is it maybe the tower location which might be very far from city? or maybe cz no one who's a member is in Jeddah these days?
> 
> It is just very weird seeing midget towers getting more attention and updates than the future tallest tower on earth? :lol:


One would have to be in Jeddah working on this or other business, and getting photos not the easiest of tasks.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Jewish said:


> thousands miles of desert......


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

iamtheSTIG said:


> ^^what's a kindergarten?
> 
> Is it like one of those chocolate eggs with the toys inside?


Kindergarten = playschool/pre-school. It is a place where small children go while their parents are at work.


hseugut said:


> Hope this will never be built. Besides, the wolrd is lacking sand for construction, so this useless building is an heresy.


The world is lacking sand? Last time I checked, there is a whole desert of sand next to this tower!


As for no pictures, my guess is that there is bugger all to actually see at the moment.


----------



## K.S.A

wespje1990 said:


> Kingdom tower,'' pics/movie or it didnt happen''.
> Im not convinced either its really happening.


last update was *29.09.2013 * ... page 310


----------



## ibib

This reminds me of CMA building in Riyadh:lol:. Because the building was within King Abdullah Financial District mega project and no one was allowed to enter the whole project area, no news or updates about the tower were available. The construction of CMA tower started about June 2010; however, we in SSC knew about it in Nov 2010 (Six months later:uh. It was only when the tower started to raise that pictures were available (more than three pics updates every week now). 

As for Kingdom City and Tower, the problem is far worse. Kingdom City in Jeddah is way bigger than KAFD in Riyadh. Of course, no one is allowed there and the closest road is about 750 meters away from the location of the tower (the others are about 1.8 and 2.5 kilometers away!!!) . The only way to get update pictures is for someone to have connections with those inside. In other words, (and sorry to say that) but don't expect to see regular updates before the tower rises above ground.


----------



## Marioma

COME ON RODY :banana:


----------



## hqho1671

ibib said:


> This reminds me of CMA building in Riyadh:lol:. Because the building was within King Abdullah Financial District mega project and no one was allowed to enter the whole project area, no news or updates about the tower were available. The construction of CMA tower started about June 2010; however, we in SSC knew about it in Nov 2010 (Six months later:uh. It was only when the tower started to raise that pictures were available (more than three pics updates every week now).
> 
> As for Kingdom City and Tower, the problem is far worse. Kingdom City in Jeddah is way bigger than KAFD in Riyadh. Of course, no one is allowed there and the closest road is about 750 meters away from the location of the tower (the others are about 1.8 and 2.5 kilometers away!!!) . The only way to get update pictures is for someone to have connections with those inside. In other words, (and sorry to say that) but don't expect to see regular updates before the tower rises above ground.


& don't forget the project is a city inside a city and the whole kingdom city project is closed by wall thats why we can't take pics


----------



## Marioma

hqho1671 said:


> & don't forget the project is a city inside a city and the whole kingdom city project is closed by wall thats why we can't take pics


hold the camera over the wall :lol:


----------



## Kanto

^^ Looks like we gonna watch the Kingdom city via satelite images like if it would be Area 51. Seriously, why do they have to lock it down like that, what harm would it bring if we could watch the buildings rise? LOL, are they reverse engineering alien space crafts over there or what? hno:


----------



## K.S.A

Marioma said:


> hold the camera over the wall :lol:


good idea :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marioma

K.S.A said:


> good idea :lol: :lol: :lol:


how can rody take pictures? do he bribe the workers? :lol:
chuckscraper when will rody show the pictures?


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Hmm... time to find a kite photography forum and try to convince their Jeddahn (Jeddish? Jeddahic? Jedi?) members to take a trip to Kingdom City...


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Marioma said:


> how can rody take pictures? do he bribe the workers? :lol:
> chuckscraper when will rody show the pictures?


Thanks Again for waiting Marioma, Our SSC Family Female Friend :banana:, 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Yes !! Rody69, Our SSC Only Person Family Friend:banana:, Who can Get thru the Steel Gates and Fence with His Working on the Site Friend Will Give US Live Video Photos in about 10 Days to December 15th For Sure !!:cheers:
He's Coming Soon with a Christmas Gift , New Updates , and Height News !!
Don't Worry , Be Happy, Its still Under Construction, Patience Counts, With Our SSC Friend Rody69, He's The One !! :banana:!! He Will Come Soon !!:cheers:


----------



## antra

:cheers:


Kyll.Ing. said:


> Hmm... time to find a kite photography forum and try to convince their Jeddahn (Jeddish? Jeddahic? Jedi?) members to take a trip to Kingdom City...


Jeddahwi:cheers:


----------



## Jewish

Jeddaism


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Kyll.Ing. said:


> Hmm... time to find a kite photography forum and try to convince their Jeddahn (Jeddish? Jeddahic? *Jedi?*) members to take a trip to Kingdom City...


Lol.

I guess this tower does look like it would be from Coruscant.


----------



## Mesch

antra said:


> :cheers:
> Jeddahwi:cheers:


It's Jeddan in proper English. 

And you should take that trip to the Kingdom City and get us an update!


----------



## antra

Mesch said:


> It's Jeddan in proper English.
> 
> And you should take that trip to the Kingdom City and get us an update!


I'm going to Obhur this weekend so I'll try to get in and get some photos .


----------



## antra

Jewish said:


> Jeddaism


I would prefer to get Castrated than being called a Jeddaism hno:


----------



## Momo1435

Now it would be nice if somebody would have a helicopter drone thing that could fly over the site and take pictures.


----------



## ibib

Sorry guys, but this was the best pic I could findhno:










Location on google earth


----------



## marcy-g

I can't wait to see what this diagram looks like in another 10-15 years.. 
Skyscrapers are only going to get bigger and BIGGER!


----------



## Kripton

umm in the last picture Burj Khalifa seems to be shortened to appear shorter than Kingdom Tower


----------



## 4npower

Kripton said:


> umm in the last picture Burj Khalifa seems to be shortened to appear shorter than Kingdom Tower




Umm, the Burj Khalifa *is* shorter then Kingdom Tower. Wtf are you talking about :lol:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Well, according to that diagram the BK is just under 800 metres, the ICC is only 454 metres, SWFC has the original circular opening, and ESB has the same roof height as 1WTC. We need to use SSP, not whatever site that is, which always messes up the diagrams.


----------



## Kripton

L.A.F.2. said:


> Well, according to that diagram the BK is just under 800 metres, the ICC is only 454 metres, SWFC has the original circular opening, and ESB has the same roof height as 1WTC. We need to use SSP, not whatever site that is, which always messes up the diagrams.


exactly!...


----------



## L.A.F.2.

4npower said:


> Umm, the Burj Khalifa *is* shorter then Kingdom Tower. Wtf are you talking about :lol:


Insert the word "even" before shorter and you'll have what he was trying to say.


----------



## 4npower

L.A.F.2. said:


> Insert the word "even" before shorter and you'll have what he was trying to say.



Stop trying to stick up for a fellow Georgian :lol:
Seriously though, after you posted your first response, I looked at the graph numbers and understood what he was trying to say.:cheers:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Looking at his signature, I doubt he's a Georgian. :lol:


----------



## 4npower

L.A.F.2. said:


> Looking at his signature, I doubt he's a Georgian. :lol:




I'm sure your right. I was just joking anyways :lol:
I do have an old friend that I used to work with that always said he was from the MGA or in normal language, Macon, Georgia :lol:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

I figured you were alluding to Macon. It's about 2 hours north of where I live.


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE

Momo1435 said:


> Now it would be nice if somebody would have a helicopter drone thing that could fly over the site and take pictures.


Only now

But after how many years we will use the kingdom tower to see the airplanes and helicopters.:cheers:


----------



## ronok

Burj Khalifa actually 200 m shorter than Kingdom Tower??


----------



## L.A.F.2.

No, 179.


----------



## Harrington

I very much look forward to seeing this tower rise - it will be the first time that I have followed the development of a building from an empty plot of land to being the tallest building in the entire world!


----------



## Marioma

@ chuckskyscraper - female friend :lol: you are funny


----------



## Marioma

here in the forum are i think some people living in jeddah, but no pics ??


----------



## konichiwa

6 years old thread, 335 pages, close to 7,000 posts and it seems that the building is not even out of the ground yet!


----------



## 4npower

konichiwa said:


> 6 years old thread, 335 pages, close to 7,000 posts and it seems that the building is not even out of the ground yet!




Amazing, isn't it :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

konichiwa said:


> 6 years old thread, 335 pages, close to 7,000 posts and it seems that the building is not even out of the ground yet!


It's no project which gets planned, approved and build above ground a year. It will be the WTB, things need their time .
But it will rise above ground early next year!


----------



## Daxter

Wow, looks amazing!


----------



## Marioma

RODY GO ON hno: :cheers:


----------



## patrykus

Considering foundation piles were finished mid november next time we'll see an update raft foundation will most likely be well underway :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

konichiwa said:


> 6 years old thread, 335 pages, close to 7,000 posts and it seems that the building is not even out of the ground yet!


Imagine what will be happen when Kingdom Tower is above ground, many floors...


----------



## Jewish

christos-greece said:


> Imagine what will be happen when Kingdom Tower is above ground, many floors...


:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## ZZ-II

patrykus said:


> Considering foundation piles were finished mid november next time we'll see an update raft foundation will most likely be well underway :cheers:


you could be right. Digging out the piles, clearing the area and placing the rebar doesn't take very long. So maybe the big pour could happen by the end of January already. The next update will be very interesing


----------



## shoponicsdeals

i think thats very wide nearly as wide as tiapei 101 is high


----------



## [email protected]

Jewish said:


> :nuts::nuts::nuts:


nice building. whats was the approx height and floor of this awesome structure.


----------



## shoponicsdeals

its really wow image
i don't know how to take this image but it is best


----------



## ZZ-II

shoponicsdeals said:


> its really wow image i don't know how to take this image but it is best


Helicopter?


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

[email protected] said:


> nice building. whats was the approx height and floor of this awesome structure.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burj_Khalifa


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

Jewish said:


> :nuts::nuts::nuts:


In this photo, the Burj Khalifa is roughly up to the 5th mechanical floors, which is at about 500m according to the SSP diagram, so the completed Kingdom Tower will be about twice as high as what the Burj Khalifa is in this photo!:nuts:


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

the burj khalifa tall is 828 m not 500 !


----------



## Msradell

Burj Khalifa fan said:


> the burj khalifa tall is 828 m not 500 !


He was commenting on how tall it was in that picture, not how tall the completed building was! You're better off to read before you leap.hno:


----------



## Seoul_Korea

marcy-g said:


> I can't wait to see what this diagram looks like in another 10-15 years..
> Skyscrapers are only going to get bigger and BIGGER!


In 2020 until 400 m there are (only the tower u/c now, completed and prep.):

1. Azerbaijan Tower in Baku - 1.050 m (I hope)
2. Kingdom Tower in Jeddah - 1.007 m
3. Sky City in Changsha - 838 m
4. Burj Khalifa in Dubai - 828 m
5. Warisan Merdeka in Kuala Lumpur - 682 m
6. Pingan International Finance Center in Shenzhen - 660 m
7. Light Tower in Seoul - 650 m (I hope)
8. Signature Tower in Jakarta - 638 m
9. Wuhan Greenland Center in Wuhan - 636 m
10. Shanghai Tower in Shanghai - 632 m
11. Makkah Royal Clock Tower Hotel in Makkah - 601 m
12. Goldin Finance 117 in Tianjin - 597 m
13. Rose Rock IFC in Tianjin - 588 m
14. Evergrande IFC in Jinan - 560 m
15. Lotte World Tower in Seoul - 556 m
16. Doha Convention Center Tower in Doha - 552 m
17. 1WTC in New York - 541 m
18. Hyundai Global Business Center in Seoul - 540 m (I hope)
19. CTF Tianjin Tower in Tianjin - 530 m
20. Pertamina Energy Tower in Jakarta - 530 m
21. Chow Tai Fook Centre in Guangzhou - 530 m
22. Zhongguo Zun in Beijing - 528 m
23. Pentominium in Dubai - 516 m
24. Busan Lotte Town Tower in Busan - 511 m
25. Taipei 101 in Taipei - 508 m
26. Federation Tower in Moscow - 507 m
27. Evergrande IFC in Hefei - 502 m
28. Al Qud's Endowment Tower in Doha - 495 m
29. Shanghai World Finance Center in Shanghai - 492 m
30. ICC in Hong Kong - 484 m
31. R&F Tower in Tianjin - 468 m
32. Jialing Fanying Tower in Chongqing - 468 m
33. Lakhta Center in Saint Petersburg - 463 m
34. Riverview Plaza Tower A1 in Wuhan - 460 m
35. Suzhou IFS in Suzhou - 452 m
36. The Wharf IFS Tower 1 in Changsha - 452 m
37. Petronas Tower 1 in Kuala Lumpur - 452 m
38. Petronas Tower 2 in Kuala Lumpur - 452 m
39. Incheon Cheongna Infinity Tower in Incheon - 450 m
40. Nanjing Greenland Finance Tower in Nanjing - 450 m
41. Willis Tower in Chicago - 442 m
42. World One in Mumbai - 442 m
43. KK100 in Shenzhen - 442 m
44. Wuhan Center in Wuhan - 438 m
45. Guangzhou IFC in Guangzhou - 438 m
46. Dubai Towers Doha in Doha - 437 m
47. Dream Dubai Marina in Dubai - 432 m
48. Diamond Tower in Jeddah - 432 m
49. 432 Park Avenue in New York - 426 m
50. Trump International Hotel & Tower in Chicago - 423 m
51. Jin Mao Tower in Shanghai - 421 m
52. Krrish Square Tower 1 in Colombo - 420 m
53. Princess Tower in Dubai - 414 m
54. al Hamra Tower in Kuwait City - 413 m
55. Two IFC in Hong Kong - 412 m
56. Two WTC in New York - 412 m
57. 111 West 57th Street in New York - 412 m
58. LCT Landmark Tower in Busan - 411 m
59. Solomon Tower in Busan - 408 m
60. Huaguoyuan Tower 1 in Guiyang - 406 m
61. Huaguoyuan Tower 2 in Guiyang - 406 m
62. Nanjing Olympic Suning Tower in Nanjing - 400 m
63. 1 Vanderbilt in New York - 400 m
64. The Diamond in Phnom Penh - 400 m
65. China Resources Headquarters in Shenzhen - 400 m
*66.* Capital Market Authority Headquarters in Riyadh - 400 m 

:crazy: :eek2:


----------



## orion99

Its amazing that this is now being built.


----------



## AltinD

ZZ-II said:


> you could be right. Digging out the piles, clearing the area and placing the rebar *doesn't take very long*. So maybe the big pour could happen by the end of January already. The next update will be very interesing


It actually does .... especially considering that it is done by a different contractor than the one who did the piling (so you also have to add the time needed for the de-mobilizing and leaving of the former, and then the arrival and mobilizing of the later)


----------



## ZZ-II

AltinD said:


> It actually does .... especially considering that it is done by a different contractor than the one who did the piling (so you also have to add the time needed for the de-mobilizing and leaving of the former, and then the arrival and mobilizing of the later)


ok, that's a good point. But nevertheless, when the new contractor is starting the progress should be relatively fast.


----------



## patrykus

True. Especially since this not a particularly tough site from logistic point of view -> lots of space everywhere. They could transport all the necessary equipment to the site long before the former contractor is done with his job


----------



## AltinD

^^ I don't think the new contractor can get that kind of access to the site before the piling one leaves. 

Plus, digging, revealing the pile heads, breaking them, straightening and cutting the rebar, leveling the entire site, isn't as much of an easy and fast job as you guys believe.


----------



## ZZ-II

AltinD said:


> ^^ I don't think the new contractor can get that kind of access to the site before the piling one leaves. Plus, digging, revealing the pile heads, breaking them, straightening and cutting the rebar, leveling the entire site, isn't as much of an easy and fast job as you guys believe.


Just look at other projects like Wuhan greenland. It didn't took very long there. Plus at KT they don't have to dig as deep.


----------



## Elster

If this building will be built - I am nelson mandela


----------



## ZZ-II

Elster said:


> If this building will be built eventually - I am nelson mandela


They're building it right now


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Elster said:


> If this building will be built - I am nelson mandela


I guess you are dead then. How did you type this?


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

ThatOneGuy said:


> I guess you are dead then. How did you type this?


I think he came back from the dead


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Elster said:


> If this building will be built - I am nelson mandela


Hi Nelson  Welcome back!! ^^


----------



## 4npower

Guy's, he's obviously a fucking Troll hno:
Go away Elster. Or whatever your username use to be before you where banned :bash:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Nah, this just means there's WiFi in heaven.


----------



## 4npower

L.A.F.2. said:


> Nah, this just means there's WiFi in heaven.




Now that's funny, Lanier :hilarious


----------



## Gabriel900

Still no news or pics in here ... this is depressing ... they should open a thread just for pics and updates and another for random discussions!


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Gabriel900 said:


> Still no news or pics in here ... this is depressing ... they should open a thread just for pics and updates *and another for random discussions*!


There is, it's called Skybar.


----------



## Gabriel900

L.A.F.2. said:


> There is, it's called Skybar.


Well it seems Kingdom tower thread is the new *Skybar*


----------



## Sirius2.0

Anyone know the URL of the Skybar for the Kingdom Tower?


----------



## geloboi0830

No pics yet?


----------



## micrip

There are more photos of the lunar landing sites than this thing. Maybe they are so secretive cameras are not allowed near the site...


----------



## Nneznajka

people need the proof that this tower is under construction ! if not close the tread ... dont lie to us all ...


----------



## krkseg1ops

What people? Little schoolgirls like you? Scroll back few pages and you'll get both the pictures and comments. How can you be so dumb to not even bother with checking just few pages of this thread and instead you spew garbage around?


----------



## OmarBeirut

4npower said:


> ^^ It's being built because Prince Al Waleed, is about to show the world, that he is THE MAN, from the land, called the middle east. And he is boldly doing so, without "Oil Money", and I am ecstatic that I will witness this great part of our history. Everything you guys above mention about why it shouldn't or can't be built, has already been in his thoughts, many, many years ago. This Prince has pushed himself to the very top percentile of the wealthiest people of the world so I, and many other people should have faith, that he knows what he's doing. lets pretend for a second that he doesn't, is it going to affect you or me? Not in the least. Will he be homeless and completely bankrupt? Hell no. After all, if he somehow completely blows through his 30 billion dollars, he will still have Kingdom Tower to call home :lol: Not too bad huh :cheers:


So it's built for PERSONAL reasons? That doesn't sound right knowing that Prince Alwaleed is a very business savvy person and he only builds something he knows would make him a decent profit.


----------



## ArasHUN

OmarBeirut said:


> OK, I'm gonna get a lot of hate over this, but it's just my personal opinion. I just don't see a REAL reason why this tower should be built in the first place. I mean yes Saudi Arabia is a VERY wealthy place and YES it has enough money to build 20 of these things easily. BUT you do NEED a reason to build such things because an empty 1000m tower wouldn't be nice. I'm not saying that it WOULD be empty, but usually foreign companies prefer not to go to Saudi Arabia because of the social and political climate. Even the climate itself. Yes, Dubai too had no VALID reason for BK, but they did it to increase tourism and place Dubai and the UAE on the map to become a global business, trade, travel and leisure hub. With it's MORE relaxed laws it was easier for it to become so. Saudi Arabia has no tourism in terms of foreigners going there for pleasure. A mere 3-4 day business trip is the norm in SA. What I'm saying is that I don't see the point in Kingdom Tower being built because Jeddah isn't a global financial and tourism hub (in my opinion and according to my research), and to build a 1000+m tower in your city, you have to be sure that people COME to it, otherwise it's pointless. Sure this hype from building the first 1000m tower will benefit Jeddah and place it on the global map (maybe but not definitely), but people would still PREFER not to come because of Saudi Arabia's "hostile" environment towards non-muslims and foreigners. This is my PERSONAL and HUMBLE opinion on an issue. I am NOT hating and I am NOT ridiculing, all I am doing is portraying an opinion on something. Don't hate. Thank you.


I think these megatall skyscrapers aren't worth it anyway, no matter where you build it. They look good, and it's rather easy to show off with them.

As for me personally, I don't really like the KT, it's way too Burj Khalifa-esque for me. But I still hope it gets built, the more skyscrapers on the globe the better.


----------



## OmarBeirut

hqho1671 said:


> Don't forget Local tourism is big in Saudi Arabia


Since I'm not from Saudi and I only know what I hear and read, forgive my naivety, but isn't toursim in Saudi, either local or foreign, limited due to the strict islamic laws? I mean what would you DO in the tower? The observation deck would only show the vast desert, since Jeddah doesn't have a major skyline (similar to Dubai's) and the restaurants won't be different from those offered elsewhere in the Kingdom. There is no clubs or lounges. Will there be fountains similar to BK's? Any "entertainment" venues? Anyways I'm not hating, I'm just expressing a concern. I might be wrong since I don't actually live in Saudi but I have many people who do and THEY tell me it's very restrictive and not fun at all. Thank you


----------



## Gabriel900

SA needs to learn and follow the path of UAE to succeed!! Sheikhs in UAE are the smartest and hopefully El waleed of SA will learn something from the changes they made in there countries and it is then KT will get the recognition it deserves. I am not trying to be offensive, I am just talking based on what I hear and I read


----------



## FlyFish

OmarBeirut said:


> OK, I'm gonna get a lot of hate over this, but it's just my personal opinion. I just don't see a REAL reason why this tower should be built in the first place. I mean yes Saudi Arabia is a VERY wealthy place and YES it has enough money to build 20 of these things easily. BUT you do NEED a reason to build such things because an empty 1000m tower wouldn't be nice. I'm not saying that it WOULD be empty, but usually foreign companies prefer not to go to Saudi Arabia because of the social and political climate. Even the climate itself. Yes, Dubai too had no VALID reason for BK, but they did it to increase tourism and place Dubai and the UAE on the map to become a global business, trade, travel and leisure hub. With it's MORE relaxed laws it was easier for it to become so. Saudi Arabia has no tourism in terms of foreigners going there for pleasure. A mere 3-4 day business trip is the norm in SA. What I'm saying is that I don't see the point in Kingdom Tower being built because Jeddah isn't a global financial and tourism hub (in my opinion and according to my research), and to build a 1000+m tower in your city, you have to be sure that people COME to it, otherwise it's pointless. Sure this hype from building the first 1000m tower will benefit Jeddah and place it on the global map (maybe but not definitely), but people would still PREFER not to come because of Saudi Arabia's "hostile" environment towards non-muslims and foreigners. This is my PERSONAL and HUMBLE opinion on an issue. I am NOT hating and I am NOT ridiculing, all I am doing is portraying an opinion on something. Don't hate. Thank you.


Its being built to show who has the biggest cahone's. Pure and simple. It makes no economic sense, just as the Burj didn't. If these things were being built for economic reasons you would see usable space all the way or at least almost all the way to the top.....like most of the Chinese megas we see being built. This building, much like the burj, is a statement of ego and pride.

That being said, its his money....if he wants to build it, then he should go for it.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

OmarBeirut said:


> OK, I'm gonna get a lot of hate over this, but it's just my personal opinion. I just don't see a REAL reason why this tower should be built in the first place. I mean yes Saudi Arabia is a VERY wealthy place and YES it has enough money to build 20 of these things easily. BUT you do NEED a reason to build such things because an empty 1000m tower wouldn't be nice. I'm not saying that it WOULD be empty, but usually foreign companies prefer not to go to Saudi Arabia because of the social and political climate. Even the climate itself. Yes, Dubai too had no VALID reason for BK, but they did it to increase tourism and place Dubai and the UAE on the map to become a global business, trade, travel and leisure hub. With it's MORE relaxed laws it was easier for it to become so. Saudi Arabia has no tourism in terms of foreigners going there for pleasure. A mere 3-4 day business trip is the norm in SA. What I'm saying is that I don't see the point in Kingdom Tower being built because Jeddah isn't a global financial and tourism hub (in my opinion and according to my research), and to build a 1000+m tower in your city, you have to be sure that people COME to it, otherwise it's pointless. Sure this hype from building the first 1000m tower will benefit Jeddah and place it on the global map (maybe but not definitely), but people would still PREFER not to come because of Saudi Arabia's "hostile" environment towards non-muslims and foreigners. This is my PERSONAL and HUMBLE opinion on an issue. I am NOT hating and I am NOT ridiculing, all I am doing is portraying an opinion on something. Don't hate. Thank you.


I think you are right, but look at it from the other perspective. This tower and the whole city around it is built like they did in Dubai, but because of Saudi Arabia's self imposed isolation they remain empty, but extremely expensive to maintain. So they will have no choice but to open up the country and allow foreign business to invest, or let this new expensive infrastructure decay. Human beings are stubborn and once an idea gets stuck in the head, they can't change. But this huge project, once completed, will force the Saudi's to change whether some of them want to or not. I don't know what Dubai was like before the 1990's but I assume it was like Saudi Arabia, but look at it now, it is an international city. I think Dubai was the "spark" that has made the other Gulf States look at themselves and ask "What exactly are we doing with our money?" Having billions of dollars is useless if you do nothing with them. I for one am glad they are doing something with it that in my opinion will have beneficial long term effects for the country. There is a saying in the USA, "Build it and they will come." Since the ancient pyramids that statement has stayed true.


----------



## Gabriel900

And I think "religions" are the main obstacle facing any race on earth! with due respect to all religions, they are all created to maintain people under the religious leaders control nothing more! I am not saying there is no God, I am saying that the more you separate religion from politics, more any country will evolve and progress in all levels, religion didn't bring anything but blood and chaos to the world, anyhow, SA needs to relax its laws in order to attract and garner international recognition.

P.S: I am not talking abt Islam, but all religions, as well Christianity, All of them in some point in history caused bloodshed and suffering.

Peace out


----------



## 4npower

OmarBeirut said:


> So it's built for PERSONAL reasons? That doesn't sound right knowing that Prince Alwaleed is a very business savvy person and he only builds something he knows would make him a decent profit.




Yes and no, but obviously more on the no side. If you re-read my post a little closer, specifically the part where I wrote... 


4npower said:


> "This Prince has pushed himself to the very top percentile of the wealthiest people of the world so I, and many other people should have faith, that he knows what he's doing."


you'll realize, I'm saying exactly what you are. People that are self made billionaires don't generally make bad investment decisions, especially when pretty much their entire fortune has been made through investments.


----------



## ArtB

Guys, when discussing if projects of this sort should be built or not, there's a rule of thumb that has applies pretty much to all supertalls and in particular in developing cities: from a financial point of view, a supertall building is useless. As a developer, you can not make money from it within any acceptable time frame.
Unless you see it bigger and you develop the area around your supertall properly as well. And that's exactly what Emaar has done with Burj Khalifa. They don't make their money on BK itself, but on the fantastic Downtown Dubai area around it which got a lot of it's appeal from the presence of BK.

I don't see this happening with Kingdom Tower. It stands pretty much on its own with nothing remotely interesting or attractive within miles around, so it will not improve tourism or business in Jeddah. It is of no use for the local (often far from wealthy) population, so it pretty much only benefits the egos of a small few and largely contributes to the image that the world has of Saudis (i.e. that they don't know what to do with their money).

Many come with the counter argument that it shouldn't always be about money, but yes it should. If you're spending this much dough and get only very little in return, certain bells in your head should start ringing.

As an engineer, the idea of a 1km structure still turns me on though, and I'm glad I was able to work on it, even if it was only for a little while.


----------



## OmarBeirut

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> I think you are right, but look at it from the other perspective. This tower and the whole city around it is built like they did in Dubai, but because of Saudi Arabia's self imposed isolation they remain empty, but extremely expensive to maintain. So they will have no choice but to open up the country and allow foreign business to invest, or let this new expensive infrastructure decay. Human beings are stubborn and once an idea gets stuck in the head, they can't change. But this huge project, once completed, will force the Saudi's to change whether some of them want to or not. I don't know what Dubai was like before the 1990's but I assume it was like Saudi Arabia, but look at it now, it is an international city. I think Dubai was the "spark" that has made the other Gulf States look at themselves and ask "What exactly are we doing with our money?" Having billions of dollars is useless if you do nothing with them. I for one am glad they are doing something with it that in my opinion will have beneficial long term effects for the country. There is a saying in the USA, "Build it and they will come." Since the ancient pyramids that statement has stayed true.


True, Dubai hasn't always been the "center of now" as it's described now, but it has allowed foreigners to purchase property which maximized its international appeal to the mass public. On the other hand Saudi Arabia is contemplating restricting foreigners stay in the Kingdom which would truly limit its appeal to the international crowd who buy in such skyscrapers (BKs buyers are mostly Indians, Iranians and Saudis!). Read this article and you would understand my point. http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/saudi...rict-foreigners-stay-to-eight-years-1.1274695


----------



## Mesch

hqho1671 said:


> Don't forget Local tourism is big in Saudi Arabia


Local *and* GCC tourism whose citizens require no visa or passport to visit the country. The extended Muslim market alone is huge enough with 11 million pilgrims visiting nearby Mecca and Medina each year.

Don't get me wrong, I still think this is, in essence, just a big dick measuring contest but saying building the tower has absolutely no merit is a bit of a stretch. No matter how rich a person/company is, they wouldn't build something of this magnitude if it wasn't feasible (and potentially profitable) enough.


----------



## Mesch

The state of international non-pilgrim oriented tourism in the country is atrocious of course but that is unlikely to change anytime soon.



Gabriel900 said:


> SA needs to learn and follow the path of UAE to succeed!! Sheikhs in UAE are the smartest and hopefully El waleed of SA will learn something from the changes they made in there countries and it is then KT will get the recognition it deserves. I am not trying to be offensive, I am just talking based on what I hear and I read


"El waleed" (his father actually) already learnt something decades ago. Their faction in the Royal House has no say in how the country is run though so things in Saudi Arabia won't be changing to become more UAE-esque anytime soon.


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE

عسكري متقاعد;110305732 said:


>



:banana:

Saudi Forum


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The foundation is becoming recognizeable!


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

^^
this shot is circa 10 months old, according to google earth :lol:


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE

^^
you are right..


it's a last google map update


----------



## Asphaltjungle

Such vanity! This one is all about breaking the 1000 meter threshold. These towers are like measuring sticks of the ever increasing income inequality of the world. It is becoming exponential now. Soon the power elites will reach escape velocity, safely circling the globe, leaving the rest of us to choke in a polluted planet of their own making.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Go picket line some CEO's office...


----------



## Daniel_Emirates_DXB

Asphaltjungle said:


> Such vanity! This one is all about breaking the 1000 meter threshold. These towers are like measuring sticks of the ever increasing income inequality of the world. It is becoming exponential now. Soon the power elites will reach escape velocity, safely circling the globe, leaving the rest of us to choke in a polluted planet of their own making.


How many times have you watched "Elysium" or "Wall-E" ? ^^ :lol: :cheers:


----------



## 4npower

Asphaltjungle said:


> Such vanity! This one is all about breaking the 1000 meter threshold. These towers are like measuring sticks of the ever increasing income inequality of the world. It is becoming exponential now. Soon the power elites will reach escape velocity, safely circling the globe, leaving the rest of us to choke in a polluted planet of their own making.





And it's people like you that continue to cry and complain "income inequality" when the other guy goes out and busts his ass more then you, to make his life better for himself and his family. Instead of being one of those who continue to "choke in a polluted planet from the power elites", why don't you do something for yourself, and make something out of your life. You have every opportunity just like the next guy, so stop feeling sorry for yourself. You'll go through life expecting everything to be given to you, but will end up with nothing. When I see someone like Prince Al Waleed, and his success, I just want to go up to him and shake his hand and tell him good job.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
is he back in jeddah though or still in london?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
is he back in jeddah though or still in london?


----------



## æthær

Keep in mind that the more time goes by until we get another update, the more progress we will eventually see.


----------



## ZZ-II

Yes, that's true! Would be a great surprise if we would see the completed raft foundation in the next update or even more :cheers:



KillerZavatar said:


> ^^ is he back in jeddah though or still in london?


Good question, i've no notion.


----------



## wespje1990

Its just so that there can be found many links and updates to small projects all over the world that get no attention at all on this forum, while the tallest tower ''UC'' provides no link to any architect or contracter besides some vague pictures on google that only link to SSC or some cherap website that happens to sell viagra as well.

If this tower is really under construction it would be very alive on the big www., but it isnt, so its not happening or its a hoax.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

So everyone in the previous update pictures are just screwing around in the sand putting giant metal cages into the ground for fun?


----------



## wespje1990

dont troll


----------



## ZZ-II

wespje1990 said:


> dont troll


 You're the troll my friend... This tower is U/C, simply get it. The site is in the middle of a quite large empty area with a fence arround it. That's the reason why there aren't much pics until now. But when it starts to rise, which will be very soon because the foundations are as good as completed, it'll be visible from the distance and alot more pics will be available. There were almost no pics from the Burj Khalifa site too in the beginning, and now it's build .
Or do you also want to tell us Burj Khalifa doesn't exist?


----------



## wespje1990

ZZ-II said:


> You're the troll my friend...
> .


icard:


----------



## 4npower

wespje1990 said:


> Its just so that there can be found many links and updates to small projects all over the world that get no attention at all on this forum, while the tallest tower ''UC'' provides no link to any architect or contracter besides some vague pictures on google that only link to SSC or some cherap website that happens to sell viagra as well.
> 
> If this tower is really under construction it would be very alive on the big www., but it isnt, so its not happening or its a hoax.




You are just a complete idiot and a troll. If's it's all a hoax, or isn't happening, then why are you here? There is no need for you to even post in this thread, and if you do, you must be a troll :bash:
Just ignore him guys. For us folks that really know what is going on, we know that one of these trolls, escapes his bridge at least once a week:lol::cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

wespje1990 said:


> dont troll


I guess I am trolling. Poor guys on the site don't even realize that they're not building the supports for a skyscraper, but instead messing around in the ground for nothing.


----------



## Kanzyo Oliveira

Colossal! The world has never seen anything like!


----------



## Maximalist

Still hasn't.


----------



## hqho1671

People you should stop commenting until you get the updates !!


----------



## GardensByTheBay

nice tower :cheers:


----------



## skyperu34

Very interesting pictures!!! Definitively working hard in the site!


----------



## ZZ-II

skyperu34 said:


> Very interesting pictures!!! Definitively working hard in the site!


That are old pictures from several months ago. Pilling is completed already


----------



## noir-dresses

Question, and I'm sure you guys discussed this before but I most likely missed it. How deep will they go with pilling on this one?


----------



## ZZ-II

noir-dresses said:


> Question, and I'm sure you guys discussed this before but I most likely missed it. How deep will they go with pilling on this one?


 270 Piles, between 45m and 110m deep.


----------



## 大哥哥夜猫子

FFS how long have they been doing ground work for this tower now? Is the situation like the Sky City One?


----------



## KillerZavatar

It gets a bit off topic guys. . .


----------



## patrykus

Some pics would help :| Just saying...


----------



## Marioma

please stop this useless discussion, pictures will coming.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

We are passing the time before pics come


----------



## ZZ-II

Of course pics will come. I'm really interested to see at which stage they are at the moment.
Pilling is done since 21st November when i remember right. that's arround 2 months now. 
The big question is: did they pour the raft foundation already?


----------



## Chrissib

tim1807 said:


> Not when it's 300-600-900.


Isn't it at least 150m for a skyscraper, 300m for a supertall and 600m for a megatall? So the next step would be 1200m.


----------



## Ocean One

The next should be 1000m.

600-300=300
1000-600=400
1500-1000=500 

That's make sense :cheers:


----------



## erkantang

I think like 400 or 450 meters or taller should be an megatall and 600m or more a hypertall


----------



## Jewish

Ok, let me show what i think. 

People really want to see first *1+ km* tower, and just tired of the intermediate steps between *Supertall* (300 m) and *Hypertall* (1000 m). And nobody care if somewhere will be build 950m tower, everybody gonna be angry cuz of it's another nonkilometer tower^^

BUT. There is such big step between these two (between 300m and 1000m).
So, we need to put a new category between two these, ok, lets call it *Megatall*.

300m- *Boringtall*

300m+ *Supertall*

600m+ *Megatall*

1000m+ *Hypertall*


----------



## æthær

Keep in mind that the more time passes until we receive another update, the more progress we will see.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
i was hoping that for the two broad supertalls as well, but my hopes didn't last too long to turn into doubts  for this project however i still think everything is well underway even without seeing it.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Has anyone seen ChuckScraperMiami#1 anywhere? I miss his likes and comments...


----------



## tumbleweed_tx

also posted earlier on the kingowntowerskyscraper dot com website...


----------



## ajosh821

When will they finish the foundation works of Kingdom Tower?


----------



## ZZ-II

ajosh821 said:


> When will they finish the foundation works of Kingdom Tower?


Pilling is finished since november. Not sure if the raft foundation is done too already.


----------



## revpmaul

This forum feels like panning for gold. Lots of useless stuff to wade through to find the few nuggets of gold. 14 pages of great info plus 330 pages of useless chatter and childish soap operas. I am passionate about the construction process and information, not endless bickering and chatter about nothing. We might only have a raft foundation at this point and we have 344 pages. Let me propose a novel idea. Why don't we start a forum that is just about the construction of this beautiful project and nothing else.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Soap operas? Seriously?


----------



## ArasHUN

revpmaul said:


> This forum feels like panning for gold. Lots of useless stuff to wade through to find the few nuggets of gold. 14 pages of great info plus 330 pages of useless chatter and childish soap operas. I am passionate about the construction process and information, not endless bickering and chatter about nothing. We might only have a raft foundation at this point and we have 344 pages. Let me propose a novel idea. Why don't we start a forum that is just about the construction of this beautiful project and nothing else.


At the end of the day it's still a _forum_. Sure there's a lot of idle chatter but ultimately it's this one tower that ties it all together.


----------



## j-biz

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> Has anyone seen ChuckScraperMiami#1 anywhere? I miss his likes and comments...


Maybe he got fed up with everybody here hno:

I think he still posts in the Miami threads. I miss him too, though. :banana::banana::nuts:


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

I sort of agree with revpmaul here. Nothing exciting happens, and the stuff that does happen is either arguing about whether or not there is progress, reposting of old images, or silly discussions on how the tower should be classified (as if we have any say on the matter). 

Or, well, newcomers saying "wow this is tall" or the like.

I propose that this thread be temporarily locked until somebody presents news, pictures or another worthwile reason to reopen it (up-to-date news article, progress pictures, et cetera). Until we know more, all we can do is beating dead horses, extending a thread that has grown far too big already, and thus hiding the stuff we do know beyond ever-growing heaps of silliness.


----------



## BlackLukes

It depends on how you define pasta and pizza. Though there have been precursors created by the cultures we've drawn from in our history, what the Romans ate was not exactly Pizza..

And its name is Saudi Binladin Group right? But then there's Thornton Tomasetti, Langan International and non-Saudi architects. That's my point.
Let's enjoy the construction now.


----------



## patrykus

plus there are subcontractors who actually build stuff there - ie german bauer.


----------



## tigalion

IMO, this building makes more sense than BK. Saudi Arabia is the demographic giant in the region and Jeddah is already a metropolis not some little town trying so hard to be the new thing a la Dubai, Doha...

I don't get all the criticisms about the lack of international appeal. Most people are confusing Western recognition with general appeal. Did Taipei had some Western recognition before (and even after) Taipei 101? Many Westerners still mistake Taiwan for Thailand or cant locate Taipei on a map but that doesn't mean that it has no national or regional appeal. 
Another example is apartheid South Africa which built one of the best infrastructures in Africa despite the isolation. 

Jeddah is the most liberal city (I don't know the place though) in a country of 30 M people and 17 M tourists (in 2011, UNWTO). Sure, the 'tourists' go there for religious reasons but they can enjoy other things if the authorities let them. Besides, we don't build such projects for tourists but mostly for offices, retail or residential space ; there must be a demand in such a big city. 

Anyway, this thing is huge and the thought of seeing this completed in my lifetime is already arousing!


----------



## K.S.A

Roooooooooooody69 :gaah:


----------



## Fisplen

Guys I'm not being funny, but hoping for Rody to come back anytime soon is like hoping for England to win the World Cup.hno:


----------



## Conejo1

KSA have a tremendous potential when it comes to tourism since the country has a lot to offer. There is a lot of ignorance when it comes to KSA but that's mainly the fault of KSA itself.

I suggest taking a look at this thread below to see some sights of KSA that are probably unknown to 99,9% of all members here. Many of the areas pictured are not far away from Jeddah.

Somehow I cannot post URLs so I cannot link directly to it but search "The Arabian Peninsula - شبه الجزيرة العربية" on the General Photography section to see what I am talking about.

KSA is G-20 major economy member state and the economy is booming forward. Moreover KSA are among the main "trade surplus" nations in the world, and also amongst the world's largest creditor nations. The laws are bound to change but it will take some time.


----------



## Conejo1

Continuation of my last post (number 6952) since I cannot somehow write more in that post nor post any links. The tourism sector is bound to grow as well since the government has officially declared the introduction of tourism


----------



## CrazyDave

BlueBright said:


> well some of us dont like it because of it having soo much vanity height that its just cheating for height :smug:


Many Tall Towers all over the world use tall Spires for extra Height. Look what the Freedom Tower did to get the 1776 number.


----------



## Elster

K.S.A said:


> Roooooooooooody69 :gaah:


 He is preparing himself to sochi Skiing jump competition, so no updates


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Conejo1 said:


> Continuation of my last post (number 6952) since I cannot somehow write more in that post nor post any links.


Seems like this is a measure to combat spambots. We've been pretty badly plagued by them on this forum. Please excuse any inconvenience, the limit will probably be lifted once your post count goes up a little.


----------



## Maximalist

Conejo1 said:


> Continuation of my last post (number 6952) since I cannot somehow write more in that post nor post any links. The tourism sector is bound to grow as well since the government has officially declared the introduction of tourism


What does that mean in practical terms that the government has declared the introduction of tourism?


----------



## Conejo1

Kyll.Ing. said:


> Seems like this is a measure to combat spambots. We've been pretty badly plagued by them on this forum. Please excuse any inconvenience, the limit will probably be lifted once your post count goes up a little.


Thanks for that explanation. Well, this means that my next few posts will be quite hard to detect. Like some kind of encoded message.:nuts::lol: Still have the problem. Can't post links, photos nor reply to Maximalist's post.


----------



## MUHA

Just in:
Jeddah Economic City continues talks with banks
Plans to raise at least billion dollars in short-term financing

Source


----------



## BE0GRAD

Conejo1 said:


> KSA have a tremendous potential when it comes to tourism since the country has a lot to offer. There is a lot of ignorance when it comes to KSA but that's mainly the fault of KSA itself.
> 
> I suggest taking a look at this thread below to see some sights of KSA that are probably unknown to 99,9% of all members here. Many of the areas pictured are not far away from Jeddah.
> 
> Somehow I cannot post URLs so I cannot link directly to it but search "The Arabian Peninsula - شبه الجزيرة العربية" on the General Photography section to see what I am talking about.
> 
> KSA is G-20 major economy member state and the economy is booming forward. Moreover KSA are among the main "trade surplus" nations in the world, and also amongst the world's largest creditor nations. The laws are bound to change but it will take some time.


It is hardly appealing to potential tourists when there are so many restrictions vis a vis women rights and non-muslims.


----------



## BE0GRAD

ThatOneGuy said:


> I'll bet most people who don't like this building, for the country it's in, have western media-based opinions.


Or maybe they are not fond of dick-measuring projects that are characteristic for ME?


----------



## j-biz

^^ Boo!!!

We're here to marvel at this feat of human invention, are we not?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Some people don't see it as a marvel because they're too stuck-up about its location.


----------



## CityTrip

Well I don't agree with some of the above posts but, I hope this project get's built. I know that the area I live in will not have a tower that tall, considering the earthquake possibility. So on that note, I wish the best to the cities that do.


----------



## patrykus

ThatOneGuy said:


> Some people don't see it as a marvel because they're too stuck-up about its location.


Here's a thought. Maybe they do because this is the location where all vanity projects pops up. Silk city tower, burj khalifa, nakheel tower and now this are all proposed for middle east.

I myselft appreciate any megatall project simply for it's magnitude but you need to understand that for some that maybe not enough. Or are you too stuck with your opinion as well?


----------



## AltinD

^^ You have yet to tell me what's the tallest tower you have ever seen with your eyes :tongue3:


----------



## patrykus

And you have yet to tell me how many cows you have ridden.


----------



## AltinD

^^ None (although unlike me, you have never asked that in the past)... now, your turn


----------



## patrykus

I thought that will be a good hint, but obviously you didn't get it so I will ask straight. How is your question related to the context of this discussion in ANY way?


----------



## Maximalist

I would love to visit Saudi Arabia as a tourist, Insha'alla. I've visited all around the area: Turkey, Syria and Jordan. But KSA is the only country I know of that restricts visits to certain areas to people of one faith. 

I've been to a half-dozen mosques in Istanbul, even during prayer time. I've been to two mosques in Damascus, one Sunni and one Shia, and another mosque in Amman. But in KSA I can't even enter the cities of Mecca and Medina, much less the mosques. That's not an Islamic restriction, it's a Saudi restriction.


----------



## patrykus

actually you can't even enter the country unless you are invited or muslim pilgrim.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

patrykus said:


> Here's a thought. Maybe they do because this is the location where all vanity projects pops up. Silk city tower, burj khalifa, nakheel tower and now this are all proposed for middle east.
> 
> I myselft appreciate any megatall project simply for it's magnitude but you need to understand that for some that maybe not enough. Or are you too stuck with your opinion as well?


I meant as an architectural marvel. Is it not such a thing?

Don't accuse me of being stuck up because I am trying to spread the idea that all buildings' beauty should be judged equally, instead of being affected by factors such as politics or short-term usefulness. Remember, Eiffel Tower was 100% built for showing off and now it's a world icon because people forgot about that.


----------



## patrykus

The fact that you care most for architecture doesn't mean everybody have to. There's definitively much more going on for a tower than just how it looks. Besides kt is hardly an architectural marvel. To me it's more an engineering and planning marvel. I'm impressed by the fact that such a big structure can and will be build, by the fact that concrete will be for the first time pumped so high and cranes will work at height of 1km. I'm also happy to have the opportunity to see such project rising from soil testing to completion since I missed half off the burj construction. Howether the design of kt is nothing ground braking or new. I personally treat it as burj reboot (which is great for the reasons I already mentioned above)  There were some more innovative designs in architect competition stage but it apparently was more reasonable (cheaper) to chose already tried and tested design. Anyway I don't mind at all that what we get is "just" bigger burj, the construction ahead of us will still be very exciting, but I can see that some can be disapointed by another vanity tower with little function build mostly to brake the record 

Anyway to the Eiffel Tower for a moment. I have no problem if someone don't like it. If build today it would be barely noticed, BUT the two cases you are comparing are completely different. First of all Eiffel was not pretending to be a building with any function it was solely a technology demonstration structure build to prove the power of french engineering. In that way it is definitively an engineering marvel of its times. Now does the kingdom tower really do the same? It is designed by american architects and build by foreign companies. Plus it's hardly a demonstration of any technology since it's widely known (today we have very accurate simulations so we don't need to build something to prove it's possible) that towers of up to 2km height can be build. Now if saudi engineers would have develop a technology to build a 3km tower and then build it now that would be something truly admirable.


----------



## AltinD

Can we stoo with the "it's a vanity project ....... and I say this primarily because I'm not fund of the place it is being built" BS?! :|


----------



## patrykus

You can start with stoping with your own bs like asking random questions completely detached from the context


----------



## Conejo1

What stops people from not liking this project? Nobody forces them to like it. I don't see the problem. Don't like it? Too bad for you. Find another skyscraper to marvel over. Or just stop writing the same ignorant ramble over and over again.

PS: Local firms are involved and so are local technicians and architects as well.


----------



## patrykus

Conejo1 said:


> What stops people from not liking this project? Nobody forces them to like it.


I beg to differ. Just read some posts above your  



Conejo1 said:


> PS: Local firms are involved and so are local technicians and architects as well.


I said this because someone compared it to the eiffel tower which is like comparing apples and oranges really. The majority of know how for this project is of foreign origin. And saudi company that overlook the construction hire foreign company for the actual works (at least for the foundation).

But this is interesting topic so it would be nice if you could elaborate some more. Of course there will be some saudis working on this project, but I'm more interested in the saudi companies involved. Not sure what you mean by the architects. The smith&gill is american architectural firm. Also what Saudi construction/consulting companies working on the project do you know and what are they hired for?


----------



## rlw777

This IS a "vanity" project... and that has everything to do with WHERE something is built and it has nothing to do with not being fond of a country or region. Lots of cities have done vanity projects to increase the status of their city on the world stage. It's an effort to overcompensate... to try to be New York city, London, or Shanghai when you're just a fishing village in an unfavorable geographical location... that means you Dubai. Someone needs to tell these cities with low self-esteem that we like them as they are.... But that doesn't make these projects any less marvelous.


----------



## BE0GRAD

j-biz said:


> ^^ Boo!!!
> 
> We're here to marvel at this feat of human invention, are we not?


No. We are here to comment on it which doesn't necessarily mean to marvel it.


----------



## BE0GRAD

AltinD said:


> Can we stoo with the "it's a vanity project ....... and I say this primarily because I'm not fund of the place it is being built" BS?! :|


Why?


----------



## Fisplen

When this is built it will almost be as tall as the tallest mountain in Wales! 0.o Mount Snowdon at 1085 Meters.


----------



## _Mort_

^^nice info but i think that no one cares about that


----------



## Maximalist

Personally, I find it interesting that a human-made structure will be as tall as a mountain in Wales!


----------



## j-biz

^ seconded


----------



## BE0GRAD

_Mort_ said:


> ^^nice info but i think that no one cares about that


There's always someone who likes that type of info.


----------



## _Mort_

Maximalist said:


> Personally, I find it interesting that a human-made structure will be as tall as a mountain in Wales!


Yeah it's very interesting but we are waiting for news about tower not about random mountain in Wales.


----------



## patrykus

AltinD said:


> LOL, a 355 and a 328 meters tall towers were never in the Top 10 in the year 2000? :lol:


And wrong again :lol: You must have forgotten about the twins


----------



## wespje1990

^^
construction? pilling at the most....


----------



## patrykus

Dragon18 said:


> When was the last photo of construction?


We have 3 month old pictures of the fence, and about 5 months old construction photos by Rody.


----------



## KillerZavatar

AltinD said:


> LOL, a 355 and a 328 meters tall towers were never in the Top 10 in the year 2000? :lol:


yes, they were never in the top ten in that year. top ten in year 2000:

1,2: Petronas; 3:Sears, 4:Jin Mao; 5,6:WTC; 7:Citic; 8:Shun Hing; 9:ESB; 10:Central Plaza

emirates office tower is #12

however it was shortly in the top ten on place ten in the year 2001 after 9/11, but lost the place again in 2003


----------



## K.S.A

^^ *Foundation works complete*

Recently the German company Bauer contracted to lay the foundation for the Kingdom Tower finished its work the company reports.

The work involved installing very long piles deep into the desert ground. Thus 72 piles that were 1.5 meters in diameter were laid at a depth of 110 meters another 154 piles at various depths and another 44 piles of 1.8 diameters were laid 50 meters deep.

After this initial phase of the construction work is over it is expected that we will see the tower rise from the ground soon although there are no reports about the construction’s schedule. 


http://www.kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/


----------



## K.S.A

^^ *Quality control works commissioned for Kingdom Tower*

Lebanese firm, Advanced Construction Technology Services (ACTS) has been appointed for quality control works on the Kingdom Tower.

The company will be responsible for testing the half million cubic meters of concrete and the 80,000 tons of steel that will be required for the massive construction.

Advanced Construction Technology Services will set up a laboratory on the site of the construction where over 100 professionals will be deployed.

The Lebanese company which was founded in 1996 has extensive area of expertise and was also responsible for quality control at the construction of the King Abdulaziz International Airport in Jeddah. 


http://www.kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/


----------



## ZZ-II

wespje1990 said:


> ^^
> construction? pilling at the most....


pilling is finished already.....you should read the news.


----------



## FlyFish

ZZ-II said:


> pilling is finished already.....you should read the news.


"The news" lies when it suits them...

Lets see some pictures of this thing then we all might believe it is actually happening. Pictures of a fence aren't very convincing.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

FlyFish said:


> "The news" lies when it suits them...
> 
> Lets see some pictures of this thing then we all might believe it is actually happening. Pictures of a fence aren't very convincing.


Go there and take pictures yourself if you are so obsessed with them. I do absolutely trust the current press releases, these companies are very reliable. When Bauer says the piling is done, it is done. No doubt.


----------



## FlyFish

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> Go there and take pictures yourself if you are so obsessed with them. I do absolutely trust the current press releases, these companies are very reliable. When Bauer says the piling is done, it is done. No doubt.


Isn't that kind of the point I'm making? I CAN'T go there and take pictures, apparently no one can. If anyone could, someone would. For cripes sake, some nuts scaled the cranes on Shanghai Tower and got pics but no one can get pics of what's behind that fence?!? Begs the question, "why is no one getting pictures"? 

The whole thing just seems a little too super-secret. Truthfully, isn't building this thing in the first place partly a monster ego-trip? So why not have the photogs in and document it? Who hides their monster ego trip? Doesn't pass my common sense test. I'll be thrilled when/if it rises, until then I'll remain skeptical.


----------



## ZZ-II

just believe that pilling is finished. Beside the news on the internet i've a personal source which works at Bauer HQ in Germany . It's 100% right that pilling is finished. According to the last news about Doka it seems the superstructure will start to rise in april.


----------



## patrykus

Although I think that making it "officially" on hold would be good motivation for updaters. I say there should be rule out there to move any thread to proposed section and change status to on hold if there is two or three months without pictures showing construction. After all, u/c status should be proved. So if there is no prove the status should be changed.


----------



## Maximalist

Looks like the Burj Khalifa is going to have a good long run as the world's tallest building.


----------



## arianagrand

> wow guys this 1600 minter really !!!


See you later


----------



## flypgs

i hope we see more pictures


----------



## patrykus

seems like bots have learned how to overcome these new upgraded security rules


----------



## j-biz

^^ you mean sexyamanda isn't real??


----------



## patrykus

'She' might be real. Just not that hot


----------



## helghast

Not entirely sure what this site is about. I figured I'd post it anyways
http://www.jec-sa.com/


----------



## patrykus

Nice find kay: JEC is short of Jeddah Economic Company. They are partnership of several investors (including Bin Talal) developing Kingdom City. I guess the website will be mostly used for selling projects in the kc. Hopefully there will be some construction updates too there. Remember that engineer guy from Egyptian company working on test piles? I think he mentioned there will be website with construction updates made. That was quite some time ago but hopefully this is that site he was talking about :cheers:


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

*'We need to pump concrete half a MILE into the sky': Engineers puzzled by how to build the world's next tallest skyscraper.*

_.The Kingdom Tower will measure 3,280ft (1km) tall if it is built in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia to provide views of the Red Sea.
.Foundations will be 200metres deep and able to withstand salt of Red Sea.
.Engineers are currently testing materials, such as concrete and steel, out of which the massive skyscraper could be constructed.
.Once of the biggest challenges is the pouring of concrete thousands of feet off the ground - and a thin pressurised tube could be the answer._

A futuristic skyscraper measuring more than 3000ft tall is planned to be built in Saudi Arabia.
But for engineers, it’s a tall order and they are trying to work out how to construct the massive tower by testing methods of pumping wet concrete, which would need to travel half a mile skywards.
The Kingdom Tower, which is intended to be erected in Jeddah, is planned to be 3,280ft (1km) tall but there are huge challenges to be overcome in its construction, including how to build tall lifts and reduce its overall weight.










The developers of the massive tower have confirmed that a company named Advances Construction Technology Services (ACTS) has begun investigations on the materials needed to build the monster skyscraper.
They are said to be around half a million cubic metres of concrete and approximately 80,000 tonnes of steel, The Saudi Gazette reported.

The skyscraper is intended to be the centrepiece of the Kingdom City development beside the Red Sea and have 200 floors, 160 of which would be habitable.
It is estimated to cost $1.23bn and would be 568ft (173metres) taller than Dubai’s Burj Khalifa tower.
‘ACTS will also deploy special equipment to evaluate the rheological properties of concrete to ensure concrete will be pumpable to very high elevations,’ the article said.

Artists' impressions of the towering structure are pictured
The foundations of the tower will be 200ft deep and have to withstand salt water from the Red Sea, Gizmodo reported, meaning that testing the materials has to be the first item on the building agenda.
The company will looks at the strength of different high performance concretes, as well as which steel to use.
Once they have decided upon the exact materials to use, engineers will have to work out how to pour each floor on top of the last one and it is likely that teams of people will pump millions of tonnes of concrete though a thin, pressurised pipe so that it can be spread out by builders above.



















As the tube could be as narrow as six inches and gravity means that it is not easy to pump wet concrete skywards, this could be one of the most challenging pieces of the whole project.
However, a similar technique was used to build the Burj Khalifa skyscraper, which set the world record for the highest concrete pumping.

Engineers managed to deliver six million cubic feet of concrete to higher levels of the building through a single tube and this all had to be done at night so that temperatures were low enough for the concrete to set.
It is not absolutely certain that the Kingdom Tower will be built, but the tests could prove whether it would be possible to create it.
Experts have been discussing whether it is possible to build such a tall skyscraper for a few years, after the project was proposed in 2010.
Dr Sang Dae Kim, the director of the Council on Tall Buildings told Construction Weekly: ‘With Kingdom Tower we now have a design that reaches around one kilometre in height. Later on, someone will push for one mile, and then two kilometres.
‘At this point in time we can build a tower that is one kilometre, maybe two kilometres. Any higher than that and we will have to do a lot of homework.'
‘In terms of practicalities, we don't need to build at two kilometres - but someone with a lot of money might still want to do it.’

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...rs-puzzled-build-worlds-tallest-building.html


----------



## tinyslam

^^ 
So we don't know if this building is even possible yet? How hard was it to pump concrete at the top of Burj Khalifa?


----------



## M0S

Riyadh Crusher said:


> *
> It is not absolutely certain that the Kingdom Tower will be built*


*

Just when I was feeling like the dancing banana reading previous posts.

Quick question, because I find conflicting posts on google. When this thing is built, as a non-muslim, will I be able to visit? I am not "trolling", I am legitimately asking and I've read this thread for a while but still am not 100% certain of this.*


----------



## FlyFish

The great Lauren Bacall.......You just put your lips together and blow. 

Its got to be a huge effort to pump 2000 feet straight up. I read that article on another site and also wondered if this thing will even be attempted in the near future.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

If they could build Burj Khalifa this shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## ZZ-II

ThatOneGuy said:


> If they could build Burj Khalifa this shouldn't be a problem.


Yes, they did the same at Burj Khalifa. It's an ambitious project no doubt, but they can do that.


----------



## patrykus

Don't worry people. This article comes from dailymail. Hardly a construction magazine  If it wasn't possible to build it they would not even start it or stop at pile/soil testing. Meanwhile the pile foundation was done so the rest of the tower must be doable as well. I'm sure concrete pumping must be major task but I don't think it will be as challenging as the article suggest. I mean they can always spread the task of pumping the concrete to 1000 by setting several pumps every certain number of floors which in consequence would divide task of pumping concrete to 1000m to pumping concrete to say 200m times five. The rest would be just a matter of choosing the right concrete mixture that will not cure too fast before it reaches the top of the structure. In any case I'm certain those are problems engineers works on during designing stage so we are safe and there's nothing to be worried about. 




M0S said:


> Just when I was feeling like the dancing banana reading previous posts.
> 
> Quick question, because I find conflicting posts on google. When this thing is built, as a non-muslim, will I be able to visit? I am not "trolling", I am legitimately asking and I've read this thread for a while but still am not 100% certain of this.


As mentioned many times in this thread as of now NO you can't unless:

-you are on bussiness trip (invitation required)
-you have family there that you want to visit
-you are driving trough the country with a transit visa

But as non-muslim tourist you can't. The saudi government keeps saying it will relax tourism restrictions but until now I think still nothing has changed.


----------



## Jason.Choong

The dusty haze of Saudi Arabia is the pullback of all these skyscrapper.


----------



## gan4volta

I would like to see some pictures of current progress!!!


----------



## miguel perez16

^^ me too


----------



## Riyadh Crusher




----------



## dino2010

Riyadh Crusher said:


>


It's a Woman?


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

^^What...?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
his clever joke was implying the resemblance of the site plan to the internal genital organs of a female human


----------



## noir-dresses

BK set the world's record by pumping concrete 600 meters in the air to where the core finished, and the metal crown section started.


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

^^Now I got it. Indeed very clever. ;-)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mano46

I think this should be done before 2022. I have a feeling Jeddah might open to tourism by then and with Qatar 2022 WORLD CUP .. they will capitalize on it


----------



## platini03

This is a crazy project. Are there any pictures of the construction site?


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

Good Graphical Rendering.


----------



## Ultra84

platini03 said:


> This is a crazy project. Are there any pictures of the construction site?


That's not that kind of construction...:lol:


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

Kingdom City Masterplan


----------



## HoneyDaddy

Riyadh Crusher said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using WhatEve®


Really? Seriously? No way, I'm dazzled!!!


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

HoneyDaddy said:


> Really? Seriously? No way, I'm dazzled!!!


What happened....?


----------



## ZZ-II

Riyadh Crusher said:


> What happened....?


I think he just wanted to say that nobody is interested to know from which device you've send your post ^^


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

ZZ-II said:


> I think he just wanted to say that nobody is interested to know from which device you've send your post ^^


I did not write that by myself. The description comes by itself, whenever I post through an app called Tapatalk.:bash:


----------



## JaiBharat

Riyadh Crusher said:


> I did not write that by myself. The description comes by itself, whenever I post through an app called Tapatalk.:bash:


If you feel like disabling it go here.

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=230937


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

JaiBharat said:


> If you feel like disabling it go here.
> 
> http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=230937


Thanks


----------



## Tataristan

Do someone have a masterplan about the city around this tower ?


----------



## Fisplen

I know alot of us here have been wanting some form of a picture update recently, well I just found this on the SSP forum, posted yesterday, I don't know if it's recent or not, but atleast it's some proof to some people here who just don't believe this is being built.


----------



## ZZ-II

old pic. You can see them pilling on it, but pilling is finished since 21st November already.


----------



## narkuser

wow it's amazing. People often don't appreaciatte all the work behind these final results.


----------



## yousuf_md2001

dear all,

visit this below thread for latest updates and pics regarding kingdom tower.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500019&page=105


----------



## patrykus

Dear Yousuf. We know that thread very well. If there was something new posted there it would be here too. Obviously the arabic thread is lacking of updates as much as this one.


----------



## Alargule

Maybe this thread can be un-stickied then in the mean time? No point in sticking it all the way to the top when nothing of interest is taking place and 99.9% of this topic's posts are devoted to 'are there any updates yet?' prose.

And just to top it off:


----------



## patrykus

I agree. It shouldn't be stickied. It only provokes more of these questions.


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

I agree as well. Once this actually gets going, it will perpetually be in the first page anyway, just like 1WTC, Ping An, Shanghai Tower, etc.


----------



## ZZ-II

Lets hope Rody will be back soon!


----------



## Ni3lS

I agree with you guys as well. I 'unstuck' the thread for now


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

Since this structure is being built in the ME there will never be a glut of pics and info filtering out to the rest of the world. 

That being said, this remains the next WTS and first to break the 1000 meter mark. These things should merit a permanent sticky during the construction phase as it was for the BK.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## krkseg1ops

You are right with WTS status deserving stickyness but just have a look a this clusterfuck of rubbish comments on it. I think it is better to just let the thread live its own life.


----------



## patrykus

This thread being stickied only makes it worse, regardless of what wts deserves or not. And leaving it unstickied (ideally moving it to proposed) would only improve it. I mean sooner or later someone will feel provoked to post some update to move the thread up and plus as a bonus there will be much less of classic "are there new pics yet" posts  So there is absolutely no good reason to leave this thread stickied at the moment.


----------



## luci203

Fury said:


> Since this structure is being built in the *ME* there will never be _a glut of pics and info_ filtering out to the rest of the world.


You mean *SA*.

*UAE* is also in the *ME* and we do get a _glut of pics and info_.


----------



## ZZ-II

according to the news about Doka the Tower will start to rise in April. Lets hope we'll see some pics then.


----------



## Munwon

I would really like to see pictures of layers of rebar forming the thick foundation


----------



## Funfy

ZZ-II said:


> according to the news about Doka the Tower will start to rise in April. Lets hope we'll see some pics then.


I guess on April 1st ...


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

'We need to pump concrete half a MILE into the sky'.

Engineers puzzled by how to build the world's next tallest skyscraper.

The Kingdom Tower will measure 3,280ft (1km) tall if it is built in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia to provide views of the Red Sea
Foundations will be 200metres deep and able to withstand salt of Red Sea.

Engineers are currently testing materials, such as concrete and steel, out of which the massive skyscraper could be constructed
Once of the biggest challenges is the pouring of concrete thousands of feet off the ground - and a thin pressurised tube could be the answer


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ld-worlds-tallest-building.html#ixzz2vY4FyhJy


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

I wonder if they could somehow mix the concrete "in situ", for instance having a relatively small "blender" some 3-500 metres up for the concrete works really high up. It must be easier to transport water, cement and crushed rock up separately, then mix it and pump the finished concrete from there. The reduced distance from mixer to pouring would lessen the risk of concrete curing in the pipe.


----------



## abukhaled

Because RODY was the only guy who were sending photos about the project may be they sent him away to keep every thing in secret .
the other Competitors collecting every single Information about KINGDOM TOWER.
In my opinion this why RODY disappeared.


----------



## j-biz

Rody hasn't posted in _any_ thread on SSC since December 28, not just the KT thread. So he's probably just still living in the UK.


----------



## onewtclover

I'm not that surprised that this isn't stickied anymore. However, I'm actually surprised it's still on the first page. I mean, there hasn't been much "progress" recently. (I mean, I'm pretty sure there has, but we just can't see it because we don't get pictures). 

Speaking of progress, _has_ there been any work since a few months ago? It seems a little odd for there to be progress that's not documented.


----------



## King of Construction

^^

You are helping it stay there! :bash:

And now am I... :wallbash:


----------



## Jewish

King of Construction said:


> ^^
> 
> You are helping it stay there! :bash:
> 
> And now am I... :wallbash:


^^
Need help, guys?


----------



## Blue Flame

Hmm. I wouldn't be greatly surprised if when we get an update, it turns out to still be under prep/piling. Initial stages for buildings like this always seem to drag on forever.


----------



## China Hand

Blue Flame said:


> Hmm. I wouldn't be greatly surprised if when we get an update, it turns out to still be under prep/piling. Initial stages for buildings like this always seem to drag on forever.


Yes, piling and foundation work for 1km buildings will take just a little bit more time than other structures...


----------



## Gudavalli

Photos by *Malik Adnan Awan* from *January 11*


----------



## Gudavalli

^^


----------



## Gudavalli

^^


----------



## Gudavalli

^^


----------



## Gudavalli

^^


----------



## Jewish




----------



## alkhathami

KøbenhavnK said:


> ^^
> True.
> 
> I badly need an overhead view as well.
> 
> Could someone please strap a parachute on Rody and throw ham out of an airplane :lol:


Here maps of the distribution of land use in Jeddah now and in the future and is suitable for population growth














































Population growth is limited by the need to build the city of Jeddah and the second city of Saudi Arabia 's population sense of completion of projects is supposed be faster unlike small towns and villages

Land Project Kingdom City in Jeddah need licenses structures and licenses Towers form to fit services to provide ministries Z Health Services hospitals Khaddam education schools and colleges security services psp sense ministries contribute fits census within the project in addition to providing electricity, water, roads and other services to embrace her ministries projects this needs to guide projects towards census











Kingdom Tower received a building permit











The rest of the buildings within the city of the kingdom need for building permits

There are small projects take a long time in other cities, a population of small


Here is an example of a project in the city of a population equal to 10 % of the population of the city of Jeddah



















The project needs to complete 40 years in the sense completeness 2055

So what is the urgency to get Ntaij any project needs to be linked to prudence Just as money is supposed not to ignore projects linking the census projects Just as with the outside of his grandfather rival cities to attract rates of population growth, the rest of the sites in Jeddah attract a number of population growth


----------



## KillerZavatar

Wow, even a video and really good progress, thanks rody for the amazing update. Looks like all this time we were clueless everything on side went flawlessly


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Kyll.Ing. said:


> ^So the tower will grow by approximately 3.6% a year?
> 
> Yeah, seems to fit the current pace very well :tongue3:
> 
> 
> Nah, just kidding. Great to see work being underway on this! Can't wait for the more "established media" to tour the construction site. Rody made a great update, but it's hard to grasp the size of the project from those pictures. I mean, head over to (almost) any thread about supertalls in China. Their foundation pits alone seem titanic; stadium-size holes in the ground with hundreds of people running around on a mesh of rebar so massive it obscures the ground underneath, among columns big enough to count as towers in their own right. They give the impression that heaven and earth is set in motion to get a monster of a building to rise. And those are for buildings half as tall as this one. I have to say, Kingdom Tower seems a little underwhelming so far, but I'm sure that impression will be corrected as progress marches on. Now hoping for somebody to bring a quadcopter or something to the site...


Very few of these Chinese supertalls are being built in the middle of nowhere. It's really, really cheap to hold property that is nothing more than a dusty wasteland of nothingness. Whereas the plots where they build skyscrapers in cities are expensive.


----------



## HoneyDaddy

RotoSequence said:


> After six and a half years, 362 pages, and very little substance, it's nice to finally see such a definitive and substantial update. Thank you!


Although, the cam-rec seems to be made by a 6yo kid. They usually shoot the same way


----------



## uakoops

Hey if I was able to get on site there I would have been so excited I wouldn't be able to stand still either...


----------



## alkhathami

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Very few of these Chinese supertalls are being built in the middle of nowhere. It's really, really cheap to hold property that is nothing more than a dusty wasteland of nothingness. Whereas the plots where they build skyscrapers in cities are expensive.


In very small towns less than 2,500 people, or large villages allowed Towers cheap and height of 6 to 10 roles with the cost of the land the building 10 floors should not exceed the cost of any event 30 million sr because the prevailing income is equal to 10 years, the cost of land and construction
Every 10 years is equal to the cost of rental property construction of the tower and the ground
Must be available jobs provide salaries for tenants and sales
Because the salary is limited in large villages and small towns
In the big cities of the oscillating costs Towers 10 roles between 30 million to more 60 million sr 
Site staff and entered in the revival of the city determines the appropriate costs for rents equivalent to 10 years the total costs for the construction of the tower and the value of the land
Sites in a very expensive college costs depend on the income of the wealthy tenants so that rents are calculated 10 years to determine cost-effective to build a tower
These are familiar figures to calculate the cost of buildings
Reminder should not be in a rush to get quick results of the work on the project because the work associated with projects of ministries and services are available until the job fit the population growth or population target
I remember population so there is not the dreams do not fit reality


----------



## Jay

While obviously the sheer height of this thing is impressive something like the Shanghai Tower which is occupied to almost the top is just as impressive to me, plus it's in the middle of a megacity and not a desert with little else. 

Plus Saudi Arabia isn't exactly tourist friendly so I'm not sure how many people will end up visiting this thing.


----------



## Onnipotente

alkhathami said:


> In very small towns less than 2,500 people, or large villages allowed Towers cheap and height of 6 to 10 roles with the cost of the land the building 10 floors should not exceed the cost of any event 30 million sr because the prevailing income is equal to 10 years, the cost of land and construction
> Every 10 years is equal to the cost of rental property construction of the tower and the ground
> Must be available jobs provide salaries for tenants and sales
> Because the salary is limited in large villages and small towns
> In the big cities of the oscillating costs Towers 10 roles between 30 million to more 60 million sr
> Site staff and entered in the revival of the city determines the appropriate costs for rents equivalent to 10 years the total costs for the construction of the tower and the value of the land
> Sites in a very expensive college costs depend on the income of the wealthy tenants so that rents are calculated 10 years to determine cost-effective to build a tower
> These are familiar figures to calculate the cost of buildings
> Reminder should not be in a rush to get quick results of the work on the project because the work associated with projects of ministries and services are available until the job fit the population growth or population target
> I remember population so there is not the dreams do not fit reality


What the hell are you blabbering about? Stop using google translation. if you can't use even the simplest forms of English then you shouldn't be posting on this forum..


----------



## alkhathami

Onnipotente said:


> What the hell are you blabbering about? Stop using google translation. if you can't use even the simplest forms of English then you shouldn't be posting on this forum..


I do not speak English 
and 
Google does not know the English translation to my


----------



## Daireon

Is it me or construction site isn't as huge as we would expect from this building? Maybe that hole is actually not for Kingdom Tower but for some other thing.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Looks right to me. The workers look small compared to the rebar.


----------



## ZZ-II

Daireon said:


> Is it me or construction site isn't as huge as we would expect from this building? Maybe that hole is actually not for Kingdom Tower but for some other thing.


Don't worry, it is for the Kingdom Tower ^^


----------



## droneriot

Thank you very, very much, Rody. I clicked this thread on a pure hunch, not expecting anything, suddenly I see an update. Great way to start the day. 

Regarding updates for this project I had an idea, by the way, I posted it in the updates thread for the staff to read, let me know what you think:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=112053231#post112053231


----------



## patrykus

^^ I like that idea very much.

Oh and Rody, awoseme update as always :cheers:


----------



## hqho1671

يا خثعمي بالله اخرج لا تقعد تخرب الموضوع دحين بالله ايش يبغوا بعدد السكان ولا المدينة وترى الترجمة كل امها خطأ

Arabic above To alkhathami 

Thanx for updates rody & the project for the kingdom tower & city


----------



## jackedi07

From CTBUH:
:banana:
*Above-Ground Work to Start on Kingdom Tower*










Above-ground work on the 1-kilometer-tall Kingdom Tower in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia, will begin next month, according to Building Design. Construction will start on April 27 and will be managed by UK project managers EC Harris and Mace. Construction is set to take 63 months, finishing in 2019. EC Harris and Mace beat out13 rivals for the role and will ensure that the project hits its budget and construction timetable.

In December 2013, contractor Saudi Bauer completed piling work for the tower, including sinking 270 piles up to a depth of 110 meters.

Former JEC chief executive Waleed Batterjee said the UK joint bid of Mace and EC Harris was picked partly for Mace’s experience construction on the UK’s tallest building, the Shard.


Kingdom Tower will be more than three times as tall as the 304-meter Shard designed by Renzo Piano.

http://www.ctbuh.org/News/GlobalTallNews/tabid/4810/Article/1377/language/en-US/view.aspx#!


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
exactly as rody told us, great to have more confirmation :cheers: exciting times are ahead of us!


----------



## maxjd95

Great to finally see progress, but I hope they will start to build other parts of Kingdom City as well, at least the parts next to this one. Otherwise it would stand in the middle of nowhere without any buldings for scale around. But I think they have enough time to do some of the sorroundings because the tower itself is going to take some years.


----------



## ZZ-II

so where are all of our pessimists now?


----------



## mtsbjm1

^^ they gone. :lol:

:cheers2:


----------



## NewYorker2009

Rise up Kingdom Tower, rise up.

:booze::dj:

:dance:


----------



## meiwa

This is the start of a new era, megatalls will be the norm.


----------



## Elster

Well, I saw a flying pig, seemingly it's the flying pig which bring the good fortune


----------



## ZZ-II

Smiazon said:


> This is the start of a new era, megatalls will be the norm.


lets hope this tower won't be the last 1000m+ tower in the near future.


----------



## Fouz

^^ You need a lot of money. Expect that only in Middle East.


----------



## droneriot

Only the Middle East has a lot of money? Okay......


----------



## hqho1671

^^

Maybe in the near future we will hear about +1000 tower in china or dubai


----------



## CrazyDave

I hope some of the construction workers on the next faze will be on SSC for pictures/updates on a regular bases. 
What would be even more cool is if one of them buys a Drone to take pictures from all sorts of angles.


----------



## Ultros

I only see these kind of towers being built in the middle east, probably China one day too.


----------



## Maximalist

I'm sure that China will want to do it, but doubt that they have the technical know-how yet. Of course they can always buy it from outside the country.


----------



## Shaddorry

Maximalist said:


> I'm sure that China will want to do it, but doubt that they have the technical know-how yet. Of course they can always buy it from outside the country.


buying is the #1 option that keeps this economy going. China will follow, don't worry. Better yet, it will be in the next 10 years. Mark my words.:lol:


----------



## Fouz

Yet another ghost tower? ^^


----------



## Shaddorry

^^ you know the chinese they like to show off...


----------



## Fouz

I'm afraid they will have the worst recession any country has ever seen, seeing their extravagant spending. Hope they take right decisions after doing so many mistakes. hno:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

A ghost tower in a country with almost one and a half billion people?


----------



## droneriot

A lot of people means a lot of ghosts.


----------



## Shaddorry

^^ lol


----------



## JavierGuerra22

I am sorry for our world.


----------



## Jay

Fouz said:


> I'm afraid they will have the worst recession any country has ever seen, seeing their extravagant spending. Hope they take right decisions after doing so many mistakes. hno:


One of the few logical people in this thread.


----------



## Jay

ThatOneGuy said:


> A ghost tower in a country with almost one and a half billion people?


Most Chinese can't afford to live in many of the buildings that are being built, they at least need to lower prices.


----------



## RickyFebriand

dp


----------



## Amtrak96

http://www.inquisitr.com/1185560/th...april-27th-to-become-worlds-tallest-building/


> What was proposed in 2011 will become reality as The Kingdom Tower begins construction on April 27th for its bid to become the worlds tallest building. Both a residential, hotel and office building, The Kingdom Tower will be the tallest man made structure on earth as the sky scraper race continues across the globe.
> Read more at http://www.inquisitr.com/1185560/th...-worlds-tallest-building/#5dG3OSlLGmZth38S.99


----------



## ThatOneGuy

> " *Both* a residential, hotel, and office building"


Sorry, but this makes me cringe.


----------



## Legomaniac

ThatOneGuy said:


> Sorry, but this makes me cringe.


at first i was like "what?" 

then....


----------



## Tony E Architecture

Will this Tower contain a viewing platform?


----------



## ZZ-II

Tony E Architecture said:


> Will this Tower contain a viewing platform?


Yes, definitely.


----------



## patrykus

Although it most likely won't be that "landing" platform we've seen on renders.


----------



## Tony E Architecture

patrykus said:


> Although it most likely won't be that "landing" platform we've seen on renders.


Do you mean the one where the viewing platform is 'hanging' off the building structure?


----------



## patrykus

That's the one yeah. As far as we know it's going to be a private viewing deck. A part of five story sky palace at the top of the tower. A waste of potential if you ask me but hey it's not like this tower is being build completely out of economic evaluation anyway


----------



## AltinD

So, will it get sticked again now or are ghost stories more relevant? :tongue3:


----------



## ZZ-II

I think it can be stickied again.


----------



## KillerZavatar

well we also have the "latest update" thing in the title so even when stickied people shouldn't freak out when there are no new updates because they can read it in the title and that was the only reason we unstickied it.


----------



## patrykus

^^ They can read it and still ask why there are no updates for two months (I bet it would be most of the time like that). When the thread is lower naturally less people come across it and so less people ask stupid questions. IMO it is only good for this thread to leave things as they are.

Anyway I don't get why is it so important to have this thread stickied. It is construction thread so it will be up anyway when there's construction to follow.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Honestly, I don't mind it either. It's the mindset behind the removal that kind a bothering me. A kind of mindset that gives way to much credit to crap by people with ideologic and social complexes. For ..... sake, the Pentominium thread was totally removed and archieved from the proposal section despite being already 30 levels up when stalled :doh:


----------



## patrykus

AltinD said:


> ^^ Honestly, I don't mind it either. It's the mindset behind the removal that kind a bothering me. A kind of mindset that gives way to much credit to crap by people with ideologic and social complexes. For ..... sake, the Pentominium thread was totally removed and archieved from the proposal section despite being already 30 levels up when stalled :doh:


Good thing you are not mod in international section with this emotional approach. 

Pentominium was in archives for the same reason india tower, russia tower and nakheel tower are now, and chicago spire was before. It's called good moderating not social complexes.



AltinD said:


> ^^ Honestly, I don't mind it either.


Right


----------



## AltinD

Ok, let's get back at discussing balconies on residential supertalls, as well as IRL supertalls spotting :|


----------



## patrykus

Have I really discussed balconies on residential towers in threads of residential towers which have... balconies? Lol that really must have been offtopic :lol:


----------



## AltinD

I din't say (or meant) anything about going 'off-topic' :tongue3:


----------



## patrykus

Then what's your problem altin?


----------



## AltinD

messing you up


----------



## isaidso

Buyckske Ruben said:


> ^^
> 
> Details of floor slab.


Interesting that it's using the same floor slab shape that the CN Tower used in 1975.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Y-shaped floorplates are some of the most stable. Expect most future tallest towers to have them.


----------



## KlausDiggy

traveling dude said:


> "The slender structure will be more than three times bigger than Europe’s tallest building, the Shard," .........................oops.:lol::lol::lol:


Mercury City Tower is the tallest building in Europe with 339m

In St. Petersburg is a 463m Tower under construction.


----------



## DubaiM

AltinD said:


> That crap is milk-chocolate, I only eat dark one ..... and even that rarely, I do care about my health :tongue3:


I hate dark chocolate and like milk chocolate
---------------
So it will rise soon!!


----------



## AltinD

ThatOneGuy said:


> Y-shaped floorplates are some of the most stable. Expect most future tallest towers to have them.


Why, present tallest don't have them?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
burj khalifa doesn't have it?


----------



## AltinD

^^ Burj Khalifa does have it


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
haha yeah i was surprised for a moment. it certainly is the easiest way to build tall it seems so, burj khalifa worked so building a taller tower seems to inherit it to build a stable extremely tall tower, but the conventional buildings are creeping up and getting closer as well though, seeing that Zhongnan Center is extremely tall and massive as well :cheers: but it seems like the candidates for a worlds tallest will do well if they go with this structure, seems reasonable that developpers are also more likely to invest in something that already was built in a similar way. when qianhai was first announced to maybe feature a landmark tower of 800m, the only model we ever got of it seemed also to be a burj khalifa style building. So i think he has a point, it is just the cheapest way currently to get safely tall i guess. if something like sky city would ever get built that might change again though, only the future will tell, might be a phase with burj khalifa and kingdom tower as it was in the 70s with extremely tall boxes getting the worlds tallest titles.


----------



## patrykus

KillerZavatar said:


> it is just the cheapest way currently to get safely tall i guess.


Agree. 70s record holders were more than just about the height as are chinese megatalls that's why they all don't have burj like shape. That shape is perfect for impressive but still pretty much statues like burj or kt but not for practical buildings.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

AltinD said:


> Why, present tallest don't have them?


Just Burj has one.


----------



## AltinD

patrykus said:


> Agree. 70s record holders were more than just about the height as are chinese megatalls that's why they all don't have burj like shape. That shape is perfect for impressive but still pretty much statues like burj or kt but not for practical buildings.


What's practical depends on the primarily use of the tower. BK is perfect for its primarily use of hotel and residences, while a primarily office building can be made massive.


----------



## AltinD

ThatOneGuy said:


> Just Burj has one.


Just Burj is the tallest one


----------



## patrykus

Does burj have apartments in its top third section?


----------



## AltinD

The top third is mostly inhabitated (the entire top fourth)


----------



## ThatOneGuy

AltinD said:


> Just Burj is the tallest one


Yeah, but I mean out of the top 10 tallest Burj is the only one with a y-shaped plate. Many new tall proposals have them.


----------



## patrykus

AltinD said:


> The top third is mostly inhabitated (the entire top fourth)


it was rhetorical question.



ThatOneGuy said:


> Yeah, but I mean out of the top 10 tallest Burj is the only one with a y-shaped plate. Many new tall proposals have them.


I'm curious which one? i can only name kingdom tower (and Ryugyong Hotel if you count old ones too  ). There is significant difference between y-shaped plate, and y-shaped core though. Of the later I can name two proposals which began construction but none of them have extremely tapering shape with huge footprint and pointy top. Also both have lots of usable space compared to burj or kt. But they only have y-shaped core with usable space between the "wings". Basically they are different in almost any way from burj desing. 

But still the majority of megatals out there are square core+megacollumns designs including Zhongnan Center which being 300m short of kt offers twice as much space.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Wuhan Center, Chicago Post (latest design), Kingdom Tower and one or two other Chinese ones.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
you meant wuhan greenland center?


----------



## patrykus

ThatOneGuy said:


> Wuhan Center, Chicago Post (latest design), Kingdom Tower and one or two other Chinese ones.


Seems like you didn't read my post really.

Chicago one could be the only one except kt but this is more vision at this point than a real proposal.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Ah, yeah. Only a few have actual pyramidal tapering shapes. But I would still expect more towers of this shape in the future, since y plates hold wind well.


----------



## ZZ-II

Riyadh Crusher said:


> I think it is a newer pic.As you can see the installed rebar for the concrete slab.


I believe that in rodys pics they installed rebar at the core already. At this shot there's nothing yet.


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

ZZ-II said:


> I believe that in rodys pics they installed rebar at the core already. At this shot there's nothing yet.


May be you are r8...


----------



## sic!

finally some proves of construction. i am very curious about the final high. but i think we have to wait a long time till we know


----------



## patrykus

There were proves of construction here for at least a year actually


----------



## ZZ-II

sic! said:


> finally some proves of construction. i am very curious about the final high. but i think we have to wait a long time till we know


I personally don't think it will be far over 1000m.


----------



## KillerZavatar

i think it will be over 1007m and under 1100m most likely.


----------



## Limak11

Awesome! I'm waiting for some news!


----------



## Jay

This building is going to look so lonely


----------



## ThatOneGuy

For a while.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Well well, I expect it to rise above the ground by the end of this year. Bit too optimistic?


----------



## ZZ-II

Faisal Shourov said:


> Well well, I expect it to rise above the ground by the end of this year. Bit too optimistic?


 No, pessimistic ^^. It'll start to rise above ground on April 27th 2014 :cheers:


----------



## noir-dresses

Saudi Arabia to build world's tallest tower that will reach one kilometer into the sky.

http://edition.cnn.com/2014/04/17/w...ld-tallest-building-ever/index.html?hpt=hp_c4


----------



## batusay

*Saudi Arabia to build world's tallest tower that will reach one kilometer into the sky
*
Dubai -- long champion of all things biggest, longest and most expensive -- will soon have some competition from neighboring Saudi Arabia.

Dubai's iconic Burj Khalifa -- the world's tallest building -- could be stripped of its Guinness title if Saudi Arabia succeeds in its plans to construct the even larger Kingdom Tower in Jeddah -- a prospect looking more likely as work begins next week, according to Construction Weekly.

Consultants Advanced Construction Technology Services (ACTS) have recently announced testing materials to build the 3,280-feet (one kilometer) skyscraper (the Burj Khalifa, by comparison, stands at a meeker 2,716-feet, or 827 meters).

:cheers:


----------



## batusay

*Step inside the Kingdom Tower*









It is expected construction of the tower will require 5.7 million square-feet of concrete and 80,000 tons of steel.









For buildings of this stature, wind load could also put stress on the structure. To battle this, the design of the structure will change every few floors.









There are plans for a 98-feet sky terrace on the 157th floor. When completed, it will be the highest terrace in the world. 









The structure will overlook the Red Sea -- posing additional challenges to the building process. It's particularly important that the foundations -- 200 feet deep -- won't be affected by saltwater from the ocean.









Like the Burj Khalifa, the Kingdom Tower will have a flower-shaped footprint. 









The project is expected to cost $1.2 billion.









Engineers will also need to design a pump to help deliver concrete to high levels. 









According to Construction Weekly, construction will start on the Kingdom Tower -- slated to be the world's tallest at 1 km ( 3,280 feet) tall -- next week.​


----------



## VRS

i feel like see movie star wars city...


----------



## Fayez

ZZ-II said:


> No, pessimistic ^^. It'll start to rise above ground on April 27th 2014 :cheers:


Which means the sunday after the next


----------



## Gabriel900

Lets hope we will get some pics next week as construction will start!


----------



## Shaddorry

*CNN: Saudi Arabia to build world's tallest tower, reaching 1 kilometer into the sky*






> Dubai, long champion of all things biggest, longest and most expensive, will soon have some competition from neighboring Saudi Arabia.
> Dubai's iconic Burj Khalifa, the world's tallest building, could be stripped of its Guinness title if Saudi Arabia succeeds in its plans to construct the even larger Kingdom Tower in Jeddah -- a prospect looking more likely as work begins next week, according to Construction Weekly.
> Consultants Advanced Construction Technology Services have recently announced testing materials to build the 3,280-feet (1 kilometer) skyscraper (the Burj Khalifa, by comparison, stands at a meeker 2,716 feet, or 827 meters).
> 
> The Kingdom Tower, estimated to cost $1.23 billion, would have 200 floors and overlook the Red Sea. Building it will require about 5.7 million square feet of concrete and 80,000 tons of steel, according to the Saudi Gazette.
> Building a structure that tall, particularly on the coast, where saltwater could potentially damage it, is no easy feat. The foundations, which will be 200 feet (60 meters) deep, need to be able to withstand the saltwater of the nearby ocean. As a result, Advanced Construction Technology Services will test the strength of different concretes.
> 
> "Because it changes shape every few floors, the wind loads go round the building and won't be as extreme as on a really solid block," Gordon Gill explained to Construction Weekly. Gill is a partner at Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture, the design architects for the project.
> 
> Delivering the concrete to higher floors will also be a challenge. Possibly, engineers could use similar methods to those employed when building the Burj Khalifa; 6 million cubic feet of concrete was pushed through a single pump, usually at night when temperatures were low enough to ensure that it would set.
> 
> Though ambitious, building the Kingdom Tower should be feasible, according to Sang Dae Kim, the director of the Council on Tall Buildings. "At this point in time we can build a tower that is one kilometer, maybe two kilometers. Any higher than that and we will have to do a lot of homework," he told Construction Weekly.


----------



## inno4321

amazing project now begin


----------



## Msradell

Shaddorry said:


>


Here's a link to the entire story: http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/17/world/meast/saudi-arabia-to-build-tallest-building-ever/index.html?hpt=hp_c3
I really wish these national news agencies would check their stories for accuracy prior to publishing! For instance, they quote the amount of concrete required for this building in square feet instead of cubic feet! Their of course are many other examples like that in the story. In addition this building was announced several years ago and construction started what a while ago. CNN finally caught up with reality. It also would be nice if they provided a link so you could at least contact the author and help them understand terminologies to improve their writing in the future.


----------



## ZZ-II

patrykus said:


> It would be huge waste if that platform was private, thats for sure. They can call it observation deck and still make it available only to the lucky owner of the skypalace. We don't know it. And lastly all the poorly translated article reveals is "base glass" whatever that means. It doesn't specifically mention The Platform to be the observation deck. It just says it's outdoor. We'll see I guess. Hopefully this great feature will be available to everyone.


I hope there will be a few more floors above the outdoor platform. The tower doesn't look that thin at this height.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Maybe there's where the elevator shaft ends, though for sure there will be other mechanical levels accessed by stairs above that.


----------



## K.S.A

:dance::dance::dance::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Fayez

KillerZavatar said:


> I love life right now.


you're goddamn right !










it is really awesome when a new record breaker skyscraper is starting to rise

especially when it's the 1st to exceed 1km in height with a massive design like this one ..


----------



## The-Real-Link

KillerZavatar said:


> Really hard to say since they keep the final height a secret. But I think it will surely be taller than burj khalifa.


It should be easily higher than BK. If I recall, Level 163 of BK was at 610 meters but that's the topmost occupiable floor; certainly not by any tourists or such. If KT is putting their deck at 660 and topmost floor at 700m, then as was said, that's a solid 100 meters higher, give or take. a 300m spire is gargantuan but I'd argue just like the Burj, this kind of tower shape wouldn't be the same if it was just chopped off.

It may have a lot of vanity height but when your building proper is already taller than anything else, who cares?! :nuts:

Edit: Oh and I think I found a good scale for those foundations since there are few people shown or anything to relate to. It appears in bright neon yellow, that there are a couple workers inside the formwork to the far left of the structure. But, even if not, barring that, you can see wood planks that are probably used for the workers to safely walk on top of the rebar cage to the left, right, and center of the formwork. Even if we assume it's 3' wide (~1m), I was roughly gauging that that "tiny" wing we see is about 75' per side from center so 150' wide total (~45m-ish). That certainly seems to make sense for at best, two large rooms (one of either side of the central core hall like the Burj. 

I can't find any old photo notes in my Burj folder but it seems like this tower will be slightly thinner overall than the Burj. 

Maybe I'm mistaken but we can wait for more detailed information to come out then I suppose.


----------



## NeverMindPl

Well, this is a breakthrough. Can't wait to see it at an advanced stage. Good luck :cheers2:


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

One thing that makes me excited is that as the tower progresses, more picture are coming online. And more media groups(newspapers nd websites) are covering the news of it's construction with pictures.:banana:
And hopefully, more Jeddah residents would notice that this masive tower is being constructed in their neighborhood.


----------



## CrazyDave

I'm sure that once the construction is in full swing, there will be some of the construction workers finding their way the SSC.


----------



## mad1910

This is what I use to call engeneering!!!


----------



## naki

It's very good,HAHAHA!


----------



## il fenomeno

KillerZavatar said:


> I love life right now.


so true. i cried tears of joy when i saw the pictures.


----------



## ZZ-II

10 years ago a 1km tall building was so far away from reality....and now it's will become reality :cheers:


----------



## JeddahKingdomTower

KingdomTower said:


> just remaining one day to be LIVE IN :banana:
> 
> http://www.jec-sa.com/


WOW

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Gabriel900

Finally!! to be honest I am happy to see all these pics but I am not as excited as when they started Burj Khalifa!! to me both are in the same range (800m -1000m) and the first to break such a high altitude was BK! I am waiting for the next (1100m-2000m) tower, and hopefully it will be located in Dubai opcorn:


----------



## KillerZavatar

We do not even know the final height, might as well get close to 1100m in the end, after all burj khalifa started rising and we thought it was 750m or something in that range.


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> We do not even know the final height, might as well get close to 1100m in the end, after all burj khalifa started rising and we thought it was 750m or something in that range.


The old height was 725m when i remember right.


----------



## alsaif2012

http://www.jec-sa.com/#/-1/


----------



## tinyslam

^^

When I click on the link it says 9 hours until the website is live. Did you time travel lol? Or does it have to do with the time difference


----------



## JeddahKingdomTower




----------



## KingdomTower

alsaif2012 said:


> http://www.jec-sa.com/#/-1/


just remaining one hour :cheers:


----------



## Blue Flame

Wow, it really is exciting that a kilometer tall building is rising! What a treat that we all get to see this rise. :cheers2:


----------



## Munwon

Riyadh Crusher said:


> At JEC's office in Jeddah.


That model would look nice in my living room


----------



## K.S.A

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## K.S.A

^^ kingdom tower site 

http://www.kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/


----------



## Fayez

CANT WAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIT !! :mad2:


----------



## Jay

ThatOneGuy said:


> It's called jealousy/prejudice.


Not necessarily, he could just be expressing his honest opinion. I think this building looks cool but it doesn't really do more for me than the Burj or Shanghai Tower, but it's still a feat of engineering and you have to respect that.


----------



## patrykus

^^ I would argue there. Shanghai Tower introduced some design elements and construction techniques never seen before. KT, while obviously tall, doesn't introduce anything ground braking really. Even slopping walls technology was afaik first developed for india tower, which btw even though similar design-wise was still way more innovative than kt. If this tower is progress as some people want it then it is as progressive as building yourself a bigger house - in both cases it's "just" a matter of :2cents: . That being said it's still my most favorite thread right know to follow (probably along with st), but I won't lie to myself there's much more for this project then it's scale, which IS impressive


----------



## Nexus_qc

The website would look nice in 1995 :S


----------



## Dkay101

Nexus_qc said:


> The website would look nice in 1995 :S


It's called a Forum their are hundreds of them on the internet, I think the website looks just fine. What does this have to do with the Kingdom Tower anyway?


----------



## Dazon

sticky please


----------



## Samuelbuild974

dire qu'à la réunion la plus haute tour fait 49 mètre et le plus haut projet 80 mètres ><


----------



## patrykus

Dkay101 said:


> It's called a Forum their are hundreds of them on the internet, I think the website looks just fine. What does this have to do with the Kingdom Tower anyway?


I guess he's talking about this website:

http://www.kingdomtowerskyscraper.com

In which case it's worth to know it isn't official website, just a funpage.

Official is this one

http://www.jec-sa.com

And it *looks* nice, the only problem is that apparently nobody is running it


----------



## China Hand

Shaddorry said:


> A couple of months ago I passed by a scientific video on youtube, explaining that when you cross a certain height on a building, gravity and the rotation of the planet would keep the building up.


You would need to have it built of a material that could withstand the tension forces that the mass above the "Lagrange point" where N=O would place upon the structure.

Not an easy fix, though nanotubes seem promising.


----------



## tinyslam

Plus it would have to be strong enough to support it's own weight up until you reach the lagrange point.


----------



## Nexus_qc

Dkay101 said:


> It's called a Forum their are hundreds of them on the internet, I think the website looks just fine. What does this have to do with the Kingdom Tower anyway?


I mean on kingdom tower website, how you couldn't connect :lol:


----------



## boy261

*Already started?*

hey, on the website is written it would start on 27th april 14. :

http://www.kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/

Today its 29th april 14, Have they already started the construction of the tower?


----------



## Nyumba

onlyread said:


> remove kebab


Your comment will not make rise a 1000mt tower in your city


----------



## Nexus_qc

boy261 said:


> hey, on the website is written it would start on 27th april 14. :
> 
> http://www.kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/
> 
> Today its 29th april 14, Have they already started the construction of the tower?


Check previous page please 

P.S. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113583135&postcount=7491


----------



## IngMarco

wavelet8 said:


> I hate to say it, but the design does not convince me at all. It's a building to be constructed solely for its height and nothing else. From the drawings, it looks like the top 350 meters is just a massive unoccupied spire. In architecture merit, the Kingdom Tower will not come close to Burj Khalifa. At least in BK, the triangular footprint was new, they used architectural elements inspired from the Gulf, and it also looks pleasing to the eye, even if its massive spire is just as artificial. The Kingdom Tower doesn't even look good. Even if they build a 1,000 meter building, what's the point - in another few years, someone will build something taller, it's not going to end. A building should be (i) functional, (ii) economical to construct, and (iii) aesthetically beautiful. I don't see KT fulfilling any of these criteria. In fact, the whole project is only "sustainable" (still a question mark) because of the economically efficient low-rises they are constructing around the giant phallic symbol.


The chrysler building erected its spire merely for height, there was a race back then for conquering the sky of New York city. Now were witnessing the same thing three times bigger and worldwide, why should it be wrong? It's not my money being spent anyways :lol:


----------



## Gabriel900

We live in exciting times ... now this will officially start to rise, there is the tallest Azerbaijan Tower that is believed will break ground on 2015 .. it seems KT won't enjoy being the tallest for long! :cheers:
That being said .. I am waiting for Dubai to propose an even taller tower than both, maybe Dubai city tower (2400m) then let the party begin :booze:


----------



## ZZ-II

I also thought KT will have more space than BK.


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

It's really need more space, not just height, I guess..


----------



## patrykus

kt footprint is almost identical in size to the burj's, occupied floors goes less than 100m higher than in burj, the slopping shape very likely doesn't help adding more space so frankly i wouldn't be surprised if the space of those two towers would end up almost equal to each other. But hey, it's not like the owner was particularly focused on usable space when choosing this design to begin with


----------



## The-Real-Link

patrykus said:


> kt footprint is almost identical in size to the burj's, occupied floors goes less than 100m higher than in burj, the slopping shape very likely doesn't help adding more space so frankly i wouldn't be surprised if the space of those two towers would end up almost equal to each other. But hey, it's not like the owner was particularly focused on usable space when choosing this design to begin with


Rather, this footprint works well for shallow uses like residences, small offices and the like. Depends on what someone wants out of a building. But even if it's less square-foot / meter efficient than a boxy building, like you said they don't seem to care and will pay for it. If KT was strictly office use only, you'd probably see a different plan and different height.


----------



## WDMAndrewZ

Thanks for questioning my post, folks. I appreciate that as it creates controversy which will lead go better accuracy. 

Here was my source for KT GFA: http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/jeddah/kingdom-tower/2/

Possible that info is outdated.

I will look further into this and report back what I find this week.


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

Here are the figures I have for the BK.

Total area - 465,000 square meters.

Tower and Base - 279,000 square meters.

Podiums - 186,000 square meters.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## patrykus

The-Real-Link said:


> Rather, this footprint works well for shallow uses like residences, small offices and the like. Depends on what someone wants out of a building. But even if it's less square-foot / meter efficient than a boxy building, like you said they don't seem to care and will pay for it. If KT was strictly office use only, you'd probably see a different plan and different height.


This tower is pretty much attention ***** for the kingdom city project. It doesn't matter how much space does it offer. It just needs to be the tallest.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
and i am totally fine with that


----------



## DubaiM

I'm sure, that Dubai will make a 1200m+ proposal in near future. But it will be hart to beat this amazing design of KT!


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Amazing design?! Not really .. the only great thing about this tower is its height .. but in terms of design, it is not bad but it can be beaten


----------



## Gudavalli

*These are possibly from April 24th*
by Jayson Ramirez


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Loads of cranes!


----------



## bubbalo

^^Are you sure this is the tower construction? the 3rd picture is definately from Jeddah airport


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Me?


----------



## Gudavalli

bubbalo said:


> ^^Are you sure this is the tower construction? the 3rd picture is definately from Jeddah airport


Ah, I wasn't sure about that. Anyway i've deleted it now. Sorry about that.

*26th April* by William Damayo


----------



## ZZ-II

Awesome Update! They're pouring :banana:


----------



## asif iqbal

Has it started its a tiny base are we sure it's the actual site otherwise it's very weird


----------



## K.S.A

:banana::banana::banana: Awesome Update :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Maximalist

Those crane arms are so spindly it looks like a monster horror movie!


----------



## patrykus

asif iqbal said:


> Has it started its a tiny base are we sure it's the actual site otherwise it's very weird


Again it's just one wing out of three.

Awesome update btw :cheers:


----------



## weidncol

^^ Because the forum needs to look somewhat clean and him using the excessive amount of emoticons he uses just isn't needed. At least we are being polite about it.


----------



## Yellow Fever

4npower said:


> Are you serious? How the heck can you get on to someone, for using too many smilies, and doing *nothing wrong*? So what if a few people are annoyed by it. He's not violating any forum rules, and definitely not hurting anyone. Come on man :dunno::down::rant::no::nono:


we don't mind people using emoticons and smilies but using them excessively to a point that annoying other members isn't exactly what we want to see. Therefore, we kindly ask all of us please be considerate and make this forum a place that we can all enjoy. Thank you for your understanding again!


----------



## 4npower

weidncol said:


> ^^ Because the forum needs to look somewhat clean and him using the excessive amount of emoticons he uses just isn't needed. At least we are being polite about it.




I see it as the equivalent of someone complaining about your old avatar picture, your signature where you always like your own posts, or posting those stupid and annoying meme's that people often post. It's petty, and if it annoys another forumer that much, then don't read his posts or use the "block" option to not see any of his posts. I enjoy reading his posts simply because he is obviously a happy person, and I can't make it through his posts without cracking a smile. plus, he is everybody's friend :lol::cheers:


----------



## thatsnotmypuppy

Soooo - are we starting a pool on how many will sadly perish building this monstrosity?


----------



## Yellow Fever

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> Notice I Only Used one Of each, and I Really Do Understand The Problem with Too many Of The Same One, Thanks Again


Thanks, you are a good man! kay:


----------



## 4npower

thatsnotmypuppy said:


> Soooo - are we starting a pool on how many will sadly perish building this monstrosity?





Wow!! Terrible "7th post in 7 years" winner right here hno: Congratulations :down:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

thatsnotmypuppy said:


> Soooo - are we starting a pool on how many will sadly perish building this monstrosity?


The same amount that died building US icons.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> Can I use The Others like At Least one Of each


I think it would be a feasible alternative if you kept using as many as you liked, but grouped them together a little better, and separated them from the text. If you made a paragraph or two with text, and then have the smileys below, for instance, the post gets a lot easier to read.

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

Also, isn't it tiring to capitalize the first letter of every word?


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

Any bananas again in this page? Oh I think not, finally my eyes can pick a rest


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

endar said:


> wow, the tower make all megatall like a "baby" lol, @least Burj Khalifa, toddler LOL Just Kidding..
> 
> thanks naif for the info.


^^ Thanks Endar, Our SSC Friendly Family Friend:banana:, 
I Always Liked This Post From Over 3 years ago:applause::bow: It Shows The Correct Height Of The Kingdom Tower, and The 3 Year delay Since Thenhno: , It Will Be Completed In 2020, :righton:
Notice How The Kingdom Tower Website Has Changed The Finished Construction Years From 3 Years ago, First It was 2016, Then 2017, Then A Year ago 2018, Now It's 2019, By The Time The Kingdom Tower:smug: Goes Past The 2nd Floor Early Next Year , They will change The Date To 2020:lol:

Long Live The Kingdom Towerepper::rock:


----------



## Jan

I deleted some of the smilie happy postings. If some would be able to keep the usage of those to a minimum, that would be great, thanks.


----------



## MUHA

This thread should be Sticky


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

^^ Agree with it
Back to KT, I always imagine how tall with its final height


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Jan said:


> I deleted some of the smilie happy postings. If some would be able to keep the usage of those to a minimum, that would be great, thanks.


^^
Jan, Our SSC Friendly Family Founder , Administrator , Controller and Friend, You Know Me, and How Truthful I am To You For Almost 10 Years now with Jasonhouse Knows Me well too, I Do Get a Little excited , But I read Your Rules and Obey Them, The Rules Are changing everyday, But There In Your SSC Rules again Is No rule listed anywhere about Your List Of emoticons, If This Is so, get rid Odf Your emoticons List please, I'm here almost 24/ 7 since I am retired now, and I Go By The Rules You have listed here in Your SSC Forum, Again I'm just trying To Be Very Trueful Here and A Very likeable member By many SSC Moderators and SC members
Thanks Jan, and God Bless The SSC !!


----------



## KøbenhavnK

^^ You're retired!!!???
Sure could have fooled me.
Congrats for retaining an unbelievable excitement that usually vapourizes when people enter their teens.... You should go outside sometimes as well if you're in Miami


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Rody69 said:


>


^^ Very Impressive Rody69, Our SSC Friendly Family Photo Update Friend:banana:, I See in this great rendering The Man made Canal Connected To The Kingdom Tower Goes out the river to The Red Sea with a drawbridge in the Plans there, and A Future Bridge built Connecting The Kingdom City to Jeddah and Its Airport, Very Well needed:cheers:
Long live The Kingdom Tower :master:


----------



## ispan.adam

But why start every word with capital letter? 

Another question: is the weather in Jeddah the same like in Doha? A (european) friend of mine lives there, and he told us, that it's almost unbearable. Hot, humidity, no mountains just skyscrapers and sand. 


Curious nobody from Central Europe


----------



## weidncol

ispan.adam said:


> *But why start every word with capital letter? *
> 
> Another question: is the weather in Jeddah the same like in Doha? A (european) friend of mine lives there, and he told us, that it's almost unbearable. Hot, humidity, no mountains just skyscrapers and sand.
> 
> 
> Curious nobody from Central Europe


I would rather him do that than the excessive similies. Also, thank you Chuck for toning those down lately. :cheers1:


----------



## Hamad-

i hope the kingdom city have a good urban planing and standard like Dubai downtown . not a mess up area like everything in Saudi Arabia 

this tower will start the race in the gulf . waiting for something from Qatar and Kuwait


----------



## KillerZavatar

in another vbulletin forum i was at, the smileys were limited to 4 per post, so it is possible to limit it like that, but when i think about really long posts it quite hinders you as well, but then again not every sarcastic comment needs a smiley just to show that it was meant sarcasticly, especially in a really long post.


----------



## weidncol

I think a good limit would be 5-7

Edit: Horray for 666 likes! :devil:


----------



## j-biz

Y'all have got to give this thing a rest. icard:

Nobody's getting hurt.


----------



## MUHA

ispan.adam said:


> But why start every word with capital letter?
> 
> Another question: is the weather in Jeddah the same like in Doha? A (european) friend of mine lives there, and he told us, that it's almost unbearable. Hot, humidity, no mountains just skyscrapers and sand.
> 
> 
> Curious nobody from Central Europe


No, It's completely different, they are 1700 km apart. Jeddah is on the red Sea, Doha and Dubai are on the Arabian Gulf. The weather in Jeddah is better.


----------



## Gudavalli

Shall we get back on topic? 

These set of photos were taken on the same day as the last set but posting them anyway.

by Sajid Ahmed

















































































by Sherif Basiony


----------



## weidncol

Gosh, the amount of concrete pumps is baffiling. I would excpet as much with how massive this tower is, though.


----------



## Saint Maur

So, what are they currently doing, exactly?


----------



## weidncol

^^ Pouring concrete for the wings of the core; the foundation.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Does anyone know which is the above ground wing? The tallest?


----------



## Mesch

Exciting updates. :cheers:



MUHA said:


> No, It's completely different, they are 1700 km apart. Jeddah is on the red Sea, Doha and Dubai are on the Arabian Gulf. The weather in Jeddah is better.


*Persian Gulf.


----------



## j-biz

Gudavalli said:


>


Dayum that's a big core! There's a person standing just right of center for scale.


----------



## K.S.A

:banana2: amazing update :banana2:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Lion007 said:


> WOW, on this picture, you can see many piles. Nice and great!:cheers::banana:


Thanks So Very Much Lion007, Our SSC Friendly Family Friend For This Great Graph !!:applause:
^^Good 64,000 Dollar Question ThatOneGuy, Our SSC Friendly Family Friend:banana:, In The Complete Rendering Here Looks Like The 3 Wings Are Equally At The Same Height and All Are Main Entrances , Can't Really Tell Here wich Entrance Is really The Front, IMO:nuts:, Its The Parking Garage there that looks like The Front , The Small Part in the Back looks like the close to the Future Canal edge:cheers:

okay, Our SSC Friendly Family Friends:grouphug: This Time was only 1 Smiley's, I Hope Everyone Is " I'm So Happy " Gotta Love That New Song !!:lol:
And Please Any Moderator:master:, Post Sticky Thread For " SSC Limits Of Procedures " At The Top Of All Skyskyscraper Forum, Is All I Ask, Just Please do that for all of us The Real Limits of Any Smiley's, Emoticons, and Likes, The New one Our member Posted , No More than 3 Photos added By a Quoted by and again its the newest Member , That's New To Me ,Please and Thanks Very Much for your great comment which really was off topic ,you could of PM a Moderator and asked. There are at least 4 Moderators in this one thread at most times and Not one complained about me.
Only 1 New Member Started this dislikes of smiles, and It was posted here the day before, Out of over 7,000 Posts here Just in This 1 Thread, Not one member in the past 5 years complain about my smiles:apple:
Again back to the topic here, and Have a Nice Day
Long Live The Kingdom Tower:rock:
I need a cup of coffee


----------



## weidncol

I really wish this project had a Earthcam we could all see. Aerial shots of this beast would be amazing.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

patrykus said:


> I don't think there are available any numbers according wing piles, but if we take this 3d model and compare the wing piles to the "core" piles we can see they are around 1/3 of the length of the longest piles so probably around 35-40m long.


Thanks Again Patrykus, Our SSC Friendly Family Friend:banana:

This Is The Chart that was supposed to Show up in my previous post here ^^

Long Live The Kingdom Tower:cheers:

The Chart Here did Not Show up in my last post # 7638 Same page Here :nuts:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

ThatOneGuy said:


> Does anyone know which is the above ground wing? The tallest?


^^ Yes, ThatOneGuy, Our SSC Friendly Family Friend:banana:, 
Its Right There Hopefully Answers Your Good Question, I Hope It Helps You , Again The 3 Wings Looks to be Very Even At The Heights of Each wing In the Graph Chart There Post # 7640 I Believe Its one Of The Best Renderings Here :cheers:
Long live the Kingdom Tower:cheer:


----------



## ricardinho

:cheers:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Buyckske Ruben said:


> !!! Stunning video !!!!
> 
> LOOK NOW
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t90zu387Rzs&feature=related
> 
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:
> 
> 
> Its really amazing.


:righton:Thanks so very much for sharing this Video Buyckske Ruben, Our SSC Friendly Family Friend:banana:
^^Wow !! The " Best You Tube Video:dj: " for over 2 Years now of the Kingdom Tower now rendering and real Lifestyle of the Rich and Famous Tallest Tower of the World in 2020 IMO for sure:cheers:

Long live the Kingdom Tower !!


----------



## Rody69

Mesch said:


> Exciting updates. :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> *Persian Gulf.


Arabian Gulf Ya 6efla


----------



## xing lin

Imaging this tower with 4WTC's cladding :drool:


----------



## naki

http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/X38SMeHyEcI/?lvt=45&resourceId=0_07_10_28
Our Chinese news.Can you speak Chinese?


----------



## The-Real-Link

Nice raw video find, Riyadh. Looks meant for a news article to be dubbed over. But great to see more foundation work done in earnest.


----------



## patrykus

ZZ-II said:


> btw. the website isn't counting the days backwards anymore: http://www.jec-sa.com/comingsoon/index.htm
> 
> It's still not online, but it's showing that render with the clouds in a bigger version.


Huge progress they've made weeks after deadline :lol:

Well at least they posted new render. Here without clouds:


----------



## HoneyDaddy

ThatOneGuy said:


> It looks only 400 meters tall in the second render...


It's off-scale on all of them!


----------



## patrykus

^^ Not really 










It's just an illusion plus the design here is different than the final one.


----------



## HoneyDaddy

X-plain your point. Why woud the horizontal line be 702m, and hence - the width of the smallest surrounding buildings would be 71m? (your line measures 199pix, the buildings are 20pix wide)
Not a "not really"


----------



## patrykus

The horizontal line is circa 200px. On google earth you'll find that distance is 702m. So one pixel on that render is 702/200=3.51m. The tower is around 287px tall so it has 287x3.51=1007.37m. Exactly the height revealed some time ago.


----------



## HoneyDaddy

^^what exactly have you seen on Google Earth?


----------



## Pohtija

You could almost say that it's a 700 meter tower with a 300 meter spire...

I wonder... What altitude is the highest usable floor in it...?


----------



## patrykus

HoneyDaddy said:


> ^^what exactly have you seen on Google Earth?


The site shown on the renders, and spot where the tower is being constructed. If you're not sure where exactly is the tower on the google earth you can calculate it's position based on the renders. Either way you will get similar numbers.

Here is the exact location in google maps:
https://www.google.pl/maps/place/D%C5%BCedda/@21.7338688,39.0827509,689m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x15c3d01fb1137e59:0xe059579737b118db


----------



## ZZ-II

Pohtija said:


> You could almost say that it's a 700 meter tower with a 300 meter spire... I wonder... What altitude is the highest usable floor in it...?


Arround 660m when i remember right.


----------



## China Hand

Yes it has a 300m spire, but it is constructed to hold that spire aloft.
Put a 300m spire on top of ST or Ping'An and you will have problems.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Who cares about the functional height? All that matters is that it has a cool design and an amazing visual height to match it.


----------



## mCx2

Too bad,only a few millions in the arab world will see this tall structure.


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ You do know that Jeddah is open to visit for basically everybody, right? It's only Mecca that is not accessible for non-Muslims.


----------



## patrykus

GeneratorNL said:


> ^^ You do know that Jeddah is open to visit for basically everybody, right? It's only Mecca that is not accessible for non-Muslims.


^^ If by everybody you mean people traveling there for business then you're right. Try getting tourist visa though


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

*251 Floors :banana: :banana: :banana:*

*Jeddah Economic Co. to raise funds for Kingdom City project
﻿*

Jeddah Economic Co. is in talks with local Saudi banks to raise funds for the 14-billion ($3.73 billion) first phase of its Kingdom City project, says a top official.

If completed, the project’s over one kilometer tall Kingdom Tower will replace Dubai’s Burj Khalifa, 828 meters tall, as the highest in the world.

Kingdom City in Jeddah will also include mixed-use residential and commercial developments, the chief executive of the Jeddah Economic Co. said at a construction conference in Dubai.

*“The financial requirement is for 14 billion riyals to complete phase one by 2020,” *Mounib Hammoud, said at the sidelines of the conference.

“Our owners have already invested about 8.7 billion riyals into this project, which is a huge investment. The remaining will be financed and we are closing a financing deal with banks which will be announced soon.”

He added that the funding would be through local Saudi banks but did not reveal how much will be raised.

Hammoud said some funds for the project would also come from sale of land plots to other investors.

The first phase of the project is over an area of 1.4 million square meteres, centered around the Kingdom Tower. The tower is expected to be completed by 2018 and will cost the company SR6 billion, Hammoud said. Dubai’s Burj Khalifa was built by Emaar Properties for a total cost of $1.5 billion.

*“We will hand over the tower with 251 floors completed by 2018.”*

Jeddah Economic Co., is 16.63 percent owned by the Saudi Bin Laden Group, while Kingdom Holding holds a 33.35 percent stake in the venture. 

Abrar International Holding Co. also has a 33.35 percent stake while businessman Abdurrahman Sharbatly will own 16.67 percent.

Hammoud said the next phases of the project would be driven largely by market demand.

BNP Paribas is advising the company on its finances, he said, adding that the company is also looking at raising finance through the bond markets.

“We are looking at the bonds and sukuk market but this will need a structure in place, which we are working on.”

Source:Arabnews


----------



## Msradell

ThatOneGuy said:


> Who cares about the functional height? All that matters is that it has a cool design and an amazing visual height to match it.


I personally think that the functional height is what really matters. Visual height is nice but in reality is only for show. Many times designers fake the buildings over a height by adding frivolous ornamentation that contribute nothing to the design such as 1 WTC but other times like in this building the additional visual height actually contributes to the overall design of the building.


----------



## HoneyDaddy

patrykus said:


> The site shown on the renders, and spot where the tower is being constructed. If you're not sure where exactly is the tower on the google earth you can calculate it's position based on the renders. Either way you will get similar numbers.
> 
> Here is the exact location in google maps:
> https://www.google.pl/maps/place/D%C5%BCedda/@21.7338688,39.0827509,689m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x15c3d01fb1137e59:0xe059579737b118db


I know the location, I thought you know some hidden features of Google Earth. But hey, if we measure on the 5th picture (night view), taking this distance as a correct measurement (it's clearly seen on the render), we get around 750m!


----------



## patrykus

HoneyDaddy said:


> I know the location, I thought you know some hidden features of Google Earth.


Yes, the ruller 



HoneyDaddy said:


> But hey, if we measure on the 5th picture (night view), taking this distance as a correct measurement (it's clearly seen on the render), we get around 750m!


Take the distances I've used and you'll get again 1000m on that night render as well  It's one set of renders so there's one model used on all of them. It can't have different hight on each take... Unless the graphic guy was on lsd that is


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE

*KINGDOM TOWER WEBSITE
*
http://www.jec-sa.com/comingsoon/index.htm#/-1/


----------



## RotoSequence

251 floors? If only the lower ~700 meters of the towers are habitable, that would leave a bit under 2.8 meters per floor, which sounds extraordinarily low for even a modest tower, let alone a luxury one.


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

RotoSequence said:


> 251 floors? If only the lower ~700 meters of the towers are habitable, that would leave a bit under 2.8 meters per floor, which sounds extraordinarily low for even a modest tower, let alone a luxury one.


May be they have increased the number of floors as well as the habitable height. 
Mechanical floors are also included in it, but how many mechanical floors do they need 50, 60 or 70..?
I am pretty sure that it would have more than 170 habitable floors.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Shaddorry said:


> Found this online:


^^
Very Interesting Shaddorry, Our SSC friendly family friend:banana:, This is a great Rendering Display to date, and Its for real in just 5 and a half Years for sure IMO, In 2020, the " Four Seasons Hotel " open for business IMO, and The Tallest Tower in the world for at least 5 Years after that, till 2025 For Sure IMO !!!:cheers:

Long live the Kingdom Tower !!:banana:


----------



## krkseg1ops

Riyadh Crusher said:


> *251 Floors :banana: :banana: :banana:*


For the 1km tower to have 250 floors, it would have to look like this:


----------



## iamtheSTIG

I think the 251 floors isn't actually the floor count, it's just how much the total building could basically have

For example The Shard has around 71 floors to its highest floor, but right to the tip they say it has 90+ floors despite just being a spire.


----------



## ZZ-II

Counting unusable floors the total floor count could reach 200 floors or more easily. But it for sure won't have more than 200 habitable floors. I think the 170 floor number is pretty realistic.


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

Wow over 200 floors!
Just can't wait for the tower rising around 400m


----------



## The-Real-Link

Ah, much like how contractors used to say the Burj would (be) in the 200 floor range; ie. have the structural height of a 200 floor building, even though a bit less than that is actually usable and habitable space. 250 x 4m a floor is on target for typical floor heights so perhaps that article is just choosing to describe total height in a different way.

If you visit the CN tower, they'll also say a similar thing at the sky pods or decks. Such as you're at ~1,150 feet above the ground or ~360 meters or 114 building stories (when clearly a skyscraper would probably have higher than 10 foot floor to floor heights). 

The upper pod is something I always recalled mentioning being at 147 building stories (and a tad close to 1,450 feet / Sears aka Willis), give or take 30 feet or so. 

But if we've figured out the pixel measurements (good job on that btw), then sure, usable space of ~170 floors would be great even if it still ends up with a huge spire. 

Unless they've simply increased the height but for some reason like others said, with this tower I can't see them propagating it radically upwards like how the Burj went. Maybe we will be all excitedly proven wrong but yeah, I'll guess 1,100 / 1,200m, tops. 

200 floors (habitable) would be SICK, though


----------



## Maximalist

GeneratorNL said:


> ^^ You do know that Jeddah is open to visit for basically everybody, right? It's only Mecca that is not accessible for non-Muslims.


Medina is also closed to non-Muslims.


----------



## alsaif2012




----------



## ZZ-II

When has this pic been taken? Looks very recent.

It gives a great overview!


----------



## K.S.A

^^ 
amazing update :banana:
thanks alsaif2012


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Really nice photo!


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

patrykus said:


> Still putting 2 floors in 6 meters would be like


^^ Thanks Patrykus, Our Friendly Family Friend:applause:
This is Great !! 200 Floors, Same Height, Could be Done , :lol::nuts:

Long live the Kingdom Tower:banana:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

압둘라-爱- LOVE;110348794 said:


> ^^
> you are right..
> 
> 
> it's a last google map update


^^ Thanks LOVE, Our SSC Friendly Family Friend !!:lol:
There You Go , Compare The Two Updates , this one from January, 2014, the Post was, probably a lot older Photo Here ??hno::cheers:

Long live the Kingdom Tower !!:banana:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

patrykus said:


> Yes there was quite a deep hole, but the site was so vast that the depth was hardly noticeable from afar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.burjdubaiskyscraper.com/2005/01/0501.html


^^^^
Wow, Thanks again Patrykus, Our SSC Friendly Family Friend:banana:, 
So The Kingdom Tower will almost have the Same Raft Design, Its very close to what it's going to be By This Mid to Late Summer 2014 for Sure, Maybe sooner , I Hope ??hno::nuts:

Long live the Kingdom Tower !!:cheers:


----------



## Gudavalli

*May 13th* by Wa'el B. Abu Raad


----------



## The-Real-Link

Great perspective there! Now we know from history and early photos that the foundation for the Burj was all flat to the same level and built up. But here we have a ~20 foot or so deep central core hole. I wonder if they'll also be filling this up, too? The rebar for piles and layout seems to be too close to suggest any use for a "basement" level. Thus I'd go out on a guess and imagine they'll concrete the hole up, then build an equally thick rebar cage on top of the core like they're doing with the wings right now.

But hey I'm only guessing. Anyone is free to elaborate 

If they're concreting both parts, this certainly must hold some record then as one of the thickest mats for a building in history.


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

best supertall ground work this year!


----------



## ZZ-II

Almost daily updates at the moment, great!

Is there still anyone who thinks the tower will never get build?


----------



## ZZ-II

2nd wing poured :cheers: 

They're progressing fast!


----------



## DFDalton

At current rates of construction, I almost expect this to open before WTC1.

Construction of nearly all infrastructure in the U.S. seems to have slowed to an absolute crawl in the past few decades. Is it over-regulation? Union work rules designed to maximize paid labor hours? I suspect it's a little of both. 

I've started noticing as I drive around the midwest U.S. that road rebuilding projects which should have been completed in a single season now last for two or three - causing excessive disruption and unnecessary lost time and productivity. There is an intersection of 3 two-lane roads that is being widened and resurfaced around where I live that is literally into year 4 of construction! 

I am convinced a building of this scale can never be attempted in the U.S. now because it would take longer than the pyamids took to build.


----------



## weidncol

^^ You're kidding me right? 1 WTC is already largely completed and will be opening at the end of this year.


----------



## webeagle12

DFDalton said:


> At current rates of construction, I almost expect this to open before WTC1.
> 
> Construction of nearly all infrastructure in the U.S. seems to have slowed to an absolute crawl in the past few decades. Is it over-regulation? Union work rules designed to maximize paid labor hours? I suspect it's a little of both.
> 
> I've started noticing as I drive around the midwest U.S. that road rebuilding projects which should have been completed in a single season now last for two or three - causing excessive disruption and unnecessary lost time and productivity. There is an intersection of 3 two-lane roads that is being widened and resurfaced around where I live that is literally into year 4 of construction!
> 
> I am convinced a building of this scale can never be attempted in the U.S. now because it would take longer than the pyamids took to build.


Welcome to year 2007


----------



## 4npower

DFDalton said:


> At current rates of construction, I almost expect this to open before WTC1.






^^:hahaha::rofl::hahano::wtf::weirdo::weird::nuts::cheers:


----------



## DFDalton

4npower said:


> ^^:hahaha::rofl::hahano::wtf::weirdo::weird::nuts::cheers:


A "slight" exageration, of course. My point is this:

My interest in skyscrapers was born in the wake of the 9/11/01 attacks. At that time, I could scarcely imagine that in 2014 I would still be waiting to see a SINGLE BUILDING completed on the site. Surely, I thought, American resolve and pride would lead to a quick rebuilding, and that the replacements would be stunning and iconic. Instead, we get timid value-engineered compromises. Two of the four buildings may not even be complete before I die. And before a single tower is finished, the Port Authority spends so much on a memorial and museum ($1 billion) that they have to include a gift shop selling tacky trinkets to pay for it.

It's embarrassing, especially compared to this Kingdom Tower which seems to be progressing at a very quick pace. Sorry for getting off track with the comment, but I'm just amazed and a little jealous of how quickly this tower is being built.


----------



## weidncol

Tower 3 may be built before you know it 

Anyway, back on topic!


----------



## patrykus

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> bin talal would not start or even propose a tower, more than concepts, before kingdom tower is done i think, so it will still be a while if anything comes out of that.
> 
> burj mubarak probably isn't more likely that Qingdao Skycity being able to get started. i havn't heard the news, but i think it seems very unlikely for it to come back, however it would be amazing to see it coming back, it basically had a roof height up at 1000m. if they want to get taller than kingdom tower they would need to increase their building however.
> 
> nakheel tower coming back would be a dream. with dubai having such a come back and even building a 660m+ tower again, it doesn't even seem that unlikely that they try to give it another try, but really without any news this is just wild guessing as for any other dead project to come back.
> 
> Azerbaijan Tower still seems so unlikely to me, it really is hard to say if they can do it or just do it to get media attention for their project. the design is not by a big architectural firm and it seems rather unlikely. but they just keep saying stuff and assuring us that they plan to build this tower.
> 
> china is putting out a lot of towers that seem to get taller and taller by the year, with in 2008 SWFC and 2010 3 other ~450m buildings being finished. with the next wave 450m buildings seem to become a normal height for B Tier cities and 600m buildings are now coming for the big cities, starting with Shanghai Tower and CTF(although a bit smaller) nearly topped out and Ping An, Goldin Finance on the rise. Now we seem to get more proposals that are getting close to 700m or are even taller, Century Plaza is even under construction already. if this trend continues and in one wave we get a tower that is really standing out of the others, which is likely since getting the world's tallest title adds a lot of prestige, i can see a proposal coming up that has good chances to get build.


Well, I have stressed those are merely* potential* candidates. I don't think any of them have more than say 30% of chances of getting actually build, but those are the only serious proposals to beat the worlds tallest title and still not officially cancelled. I think theoretically, *if there is a will*, any of them have a fair chance of beating kingdom tower by 2030. Of course I too wouldn't be surprised if china would propose something extremely tall finally but to this moment, except some broad towers, they still haven't.

As to Mubarak tower it was more a concept design what we've seen so the height is little issue - they still would need to design it. Few years ago we heard a canadian firm was going to work on a new masterplan for the Silk City and the recent news reveals the design is ready. Also, it seems the Kuwait government passed some amendment very recently that is about to help development of the Silk City.

Here is the link to Silk City thread at ssc:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332488&page=43

And to Bin Talal. He is already making fuss about his next tower so apparently normal logic doesn't apply to him


----------



## HoneyDaddy

patrykus said:


> ...we heard a canadian firm was going to work on a new masterplan for the Silk City and the recent news reveals the design is ready.


Besides, KT's masterplan is frankly a piece of shit! The encircling buildings 440m long... - Really? Architects, I mean, seriously?!? :bash:


----------



## HoneyDaddy

I wonder, if Adrian+Gordon architects are even reading this thread... If they even care about anything except their fame?..


----------



## patrykus

You do realize the master plan is just well... a masterplan? The guy who posted it stated explicitly those renders are only to show height of certain areas of the project not designs of particular buildings


----------



## 4npower

HoneyDaddy said:


> Besides, KT's masterplan is frankly a piece of shit! The encircling buildings 440m long... - Really? Architects, I mean, seriously?!? :bash:





Do you ever have anything positive to say about anything or anyone? It's like you registered just to be a big black cloud looming over many threads. Your definitely allowed to have an opinion, but man, you are like one of the most negative people on this site hno:


----------



## patrykus

Being negative is nothing wrong as long as the criticism is constructive, but this guy is obviously here just to throw hostile posts without checking first if he can be even remotely correct.


----------



## AltinD

patrykus said:


> There are several possible candidates for next wts. Even Bin Talal himself is planning another big tower to beat himself  Or so he claims at least. Next one could be Burj Mubarak Al-Kabir. I read the news very recently the Silk City project where it is going to be located is still not dead and slowly progressing. Nakheel Tower would be another one should the firm behind it decide it's again strong enough to try with it. And lastly there is Azerbaijan Tower. Have little hope for that last one but who knows, maybe they will surprise us after all
> 
> So there are at least 4 potential towers that could beat the kingdom tower before 2030 :cheers:


Nakheel Tower is dead, nothing will happen, not this decade at least, and that provided Expo 2020 is a huge success and business in town picks up dramatically.

Mubarak Al Kabir? - Considering how Kuwait is kicking out a very considerable part of the expats and such policies are becoming prevalent by the day, a huge project to attract more foreigners is highly unlikely.


----------



## AltinD

patrykus said:


> Being negative is nothing wrong as long as the criticism is constructive, but this guy is obviously here just to throw hostile posts without checking first if he can be even remotely correct.


As an interior designer, he dislikes everything that is not perfectly square. Basically everything that would complicate his job, even if just a little


----------



## Gudavalli

*May 19th* by Irshad Ahmad

Second raft has been completed.


----------



## patrykus

You can never know what the future brings. Over 15 years is a lot of time and you can start construction in 6, 7 years and still finish it before 2030. Not to mention Nakheel tower's foundation is partially done.

As to burj mubarak al kabir anything can happen but the recent statements from the goverment seems contrary to what you've said.



> KUWAIT: The cabinet yesterday assigned its Legal Affairs Committee yesterday to amend a 2012 decree with the aim of pushing forward the establishment of the Silk City (Sabbiya) and Boubyan Island *with the aim of turning Kuwait into a financial and commercial hub.* The cabinet, chaired by the Prime Minister Sheikh Jaber Mubarak Al-Hamad Al-Sabah, said the amendment would pave way for the establishment of industrial and commercial zones, entertainment areas as well as building housing units to honor the growing housing needs of citizens. The assignment of the Legal Affairs Committee followed a briefing by Minister of State for Cabinet Affairs Sheikh Mohammad Abdullah Al-Mubarak Al-Sabah over necessary steps to push forward the development of the Silk City (Sabbiya) and Boubyan Island.
> 
> *The whole project is in line with the vision of His Highness the Amir Sheikh Sabah Al-Ahmad Al-Jaber Al-Sabah to turn Kuwait into a financial and commercial hub, *linking Mubarak Al-Kabeer port with the Silk City, Sheikh Mohammad said in a statement following the cabinet’s weekly meeting. — KUNA


----------



## ZZ-II

i really hope we'll see the next 1km+ Tower underway in the next 5-10 years. And hopefully the next tower will break the 200 habitable floors mark!
5-10 years is a long time. Did 10 years ago anyone really believe a 1km will be U/C 2014? I didn't!


----------



## Fayez

ZZ-II said:


> i really hope we'll see the next 1km+ Tower underway in the next 5-10 years. And hopefully the next tower will break the 200 habitable floors mark!
> 5-10 years is a long time. Did 10 years ago anyone really believe a 1km will be U/C 2014? I didn't!


+1


----------



## Jay

patrykus said:


> You can never know what the future brings. Over 15 years is a lot of time and you can start construction in 6, 7 years and still finish it before 2030. Not to mention Nakheel tower's foundation is partially done.


Well with that logic the Chicago Spire will definitely be built... foundations can be abandoned or turned into smaller buildings.


----------



## inno4321

ZZ-II said:


> i really hope we'll see the next 1km+ Tower underway in the next 5-10 years. And hopefully the next tower will break the 200 habitable floors mark!
> 5-10 years is a long time. Did 10 years ago anyone really believe a 1km will be U/C 2014? I didn't!


Agree. Human's knowledge increased TWO time every 10 years
Also I expect that someday substitute carbon fibers for iron beam in skyscraper. then it can be even 10~20km mega ultra tall possible
also super tall 's shape will be more diverse.


----------



## Msradell

DFDalton said:


> Construction of nearly all infrastructure in the U.S. seems to have slowed to an absolute crawl in the past few decades. Is it over-regulation? Union work rules designed to maximize paid labor hours? I suspect it's a little of both.
> 
> I've started noticing as I drive around the midwest U.S. that road rebuilding projects which should have been completed in a single season now last for two or three - causing excessive disruption and unnecessary lost time and productivity. There is an intersection of 3 two-lane roads that is being widened and resurfaced around where I live that is literally into year 4 of construction!


You sure hit the nail on the head! Construction of everything drags out forever. The reasons you cited are certainly all valid with each one of them compounding the problem. Not only as you mentioned do union work rules cause problems but government regulations that require paying prevailing wage on many projects drive the cost of these projects up considerably! America's entire construction industry has been boondoggle by the government and unions.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Enough with the "slavery" bullshit already. They are paid (though not as much as Americans) and have a choice of jobs to take.


----------



## MUHA

Gudavalli said:


> *May 19th* by Irshad Ahmad
> 
> Second raft has been completed.


WOW! What a beautiful view! Amazing work is going on and history is taking shapes! LOVE IT!


----------



## patrykus

Jay said:


> Well with that logic the Chicago Spire will definitely be built... foundations can be abandoned or turned into smaller buildings.


Seriously, can't you people read? I said there's a *possibility* one of those building can be build as there is a possibility that chicago spire can be build. I also have said none of these buildings has more than 30% of getting build in my opinion.


----------



## hamadx

3 days ago








by Elie Farhat


----------



## HoneyDaddy

AltinD said:


> As an interior designer, he dislikes everything that is not perfectly square. Basically everything that would complicate his job, even if just a little


I just _prefer_ straight interior corners. Take a look at Emirates Crown 3BR plans - it's hard to even tell what else can make it better. Then look at Pentominium's and Ocean Heights' floor plans - and dare to tell me you prefer to have a living in those pieces of shit!


----------



## DubaiM

ryanrule said:


> lol are you fucktarded? i suppose you think dubai has it right? with the slavery?


There's no slavery! The workers were not forced to work. That's their own decision to live and work in Dubai.
The Indians, Pakistani, etc. live worse than many others, but they still lhave a better life by far than in their homeland.


----------



## 4npower

ryanrule said:


> except they are indentured to the company, and have all their documentation taken from them. same for the women acting as maids and such. sexual abuse for them.





That's all in the pamphlet given out with the application for the job. Honestly, not a whole lot of people give a shit about any of that around here. I definitely don't. As long as my clothes fit nice and are comfortable, then I could care less where, how, or who they are made by. Same thing for Skyscrapers :lol:


----------



## the man from k-town

what a progress since my last visit! impressive


----------



## chinesehorse

DubaiM said:


> There's no slavery! The workers were not forced to work. That's their own decision to live and work in Dubai.
> The Indians, Pakistani, etc. live worse than many others, but they still lhave a better life by far than in their homeland.


I would say it depends on who hired them. Reading a recent National Geographic article really opened my eyes. I guess the person that hired them can choose what to do with them. Some are nice, some are slave masters perhaps?


----------



## imjustbrowsing

Gudavalli said:


> *May 19th* by Irshad Ahmad
> 
> Second raft has been completed.


BREAKING NEWS
-Giant spider attacks Kingdom Tower site!:lol:


----------



## inno4321

^^
this one remind me lotte tower


----------



## Fayez




----------



## metsfan

Soon:








JKT in center right background..


----------



## Maximalist

Hmmmmmmm... Somehow that photo makes me want to eat crab legs.


----------



## mattpugs

Makes me want to travel just to shoot photos of this city...wow


----------



## devendra1

ryanrule said:


> except they are indentured to the company, and have all their documentation taken from them. same for the women acting as maids and such. sexual abuse for them.


deaviating form the topic -
Yes I have heard stories and autobiographies of people who worked in middle east. Wanybe people are told to get good pay and when they actually go there passposts are confesticated and forced to work for lot more hours. They only come to know when they reach there. Depends on company to company and job to job. Its only for labour and low wages jobs though.

on topic -
why is it that all mega talls are so thin at top is it related to withstanding the air pressure?


----------



## Guest

Wonderful


----------



## charles54

by the next 3 to 4 years the entire site around the tower will be transformed form nothing, looks so amazing how one tower can bring so much life into that barren land


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

devendra1 said:


> on topic -
> why is it that all mega talls are so thin at top is it related to withstanding the air pressure?


If by air pressure you mean wind, then yes, that's part of the reason.

Another is weight and structural stability. As you keep piling up floors, the structural elements at the bottom of the tower have to carry more and more weight. By reducing the size of the floors as you go up, you can add more floors, since each floor weighs less. The culmination of this idea is a vertical spire, being tall and adding loads of height, for little weight.

Another reason is that you don't really want that much room further up, since all occupants require a lot of infrastructure. Keep in mind that all water, waste, electricity, goods and people will enter and leave the tower through the bottom floors, and they have to be transported up or down as usage demands. No matter where in the tower occupants or services are located, they will require a good connection to the bottom floors, to supply goods and provide transport.
Generally, you want that flow of people/goods to be reduced the further up the tower you go. A wide floor with many people will require a large transport capacity (wider/more water pipes, more elevators, thicker power cables, etc). A smaller floor will require less capacity, as fewer people will use the floor.
And here's the crux: The infrastructure built to supply any one floor, will impact all floors below it. Wide elevators to transport large crowds will need a shaft going all the way to the bottom of the tower. If you want to build a swimming pool on floor 80, the water pipes will have to pass floors 1-79, and they take up a fair bit of room along the way. But if you reduce the size of the floors further up, they need fewer elevators for transport, smaller water pipes, and they will require smaller/fewer staircases for emergency evacuation. That means less floor space below will be wasted. In short, you want to keep most of the tower's occupants as close to the ground as possible, in order to run the tower as efficient as possible.

Not that I've played SimTower a lot more than I should, or anything.


----------



## devendra1

great explanation


----------



## RaymondHood

A truly beautiful illustration.
But something tells me that the real thing won't look quite as magical.



metsfan said:


> Soon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JKT in center right background..


----------



## Fayez

RaymondHood said:


> A truly beautiful illustration.
> But something tells me that the real thing won't look quite as magical.


Does BK look as we was imagining from it's pre-construction renders ???





















Actually, it looks even better !!!


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

^^ Agree with it


----------



## AltinD

fayzoon said:


> Does BK look as we was imagining from it's pre-construction renders ???
> 
> Actually, it looks even better !!!


It looks better because 1. They redesigned the top part, making it taller which harmonized better the setbacks visually, 2. That's a crappy render


----------



## Fayez

AltinD said:


> It looks better because 1. They redesigned the top part, making it taller which harmonized better the setbacks visually, 2. That's a crappy render


Well, these 2 points had nothing to do about what I mint ..

what I mint is that the tower should look better in reality even if they didn't redesign the top part, and even if the render isn't crappy

So, are you saying that the real photo won't look better than any pre-construction render ?


----------



## patrykus

It can be like that, or exactly the opposite. Many towers turns out worse than on the renders.


----------



## Fayez

patrykus said:


> It can be like that, or exactly the opposite. Many towers turns out worse than on the renders.


not with these heights and designs


----------



## patrykus

Hopefully :cheers:


----------



## j-biz

4npower said:


> That's all in the pamphlet given out with the application for the job. *Honestly, not a whole lot of people give a shit about any of that around here.* I definitely don't. As long as my clothes fit nice and are comfortable, then I could care less where, how, or who they are made by. Same thing for Skyscrapers :lol:


Just want to point out that 4npower speaks for nobody but himself. There are many people who care.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

j-biz said:


> Just want to point out that 4npower speaks for nobody but himself. There are many people who care.


^^ Our SSC Friendly Family Friend:banana:
J-Biz , SSC has been down for the last 6 Hours look at all the Old posts here at all the forums , lol, 
I was just able to get back on here at 7:30 EST American East Coast , been down since about 11:40 am was the time the SSC Went blank for almost the while day, hno:

Long live The Kingdom Tower !!:cheers:


----------



## HoneyDaddy

j-biz said:


> Just want to point out that 4npower speaks for nobody but himself. There are many people who care.


Yah! Followers of the ancient Fetishism cult are everywhere. The amount of any cult followers is in direct proportion to the amount of mentally defective "individuals".:cheers:


----------



## Conceptarq

hamadx said:


> 3 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Elie Farhat


Oh wow! That is the central core?!!!! O.O


----------



## ZZ-II

no, that's not just the central core. It's the raft for the whole tower. The central core will be in the mittle of the wings.


----------



## AltinD

Apparently the original structural design calls for the concrete structure to go up to around 950 meters, but the contractor is pushing to revise it so the top 3 - 400 meters are made out of steel (probably from the platform up)


----------



## AltinD

..... also, apparently Abu Dhabi might be in the initial phase of drawing plans for a mile tall tower in mid-terms :shifty: :runaway:


----------



## ZZ-II

AltinD said:


> ..... also, apparently Abu Dhabi might be in the initial phase of drawing plans for a mile tall tower in mid-terms :shifty: :runaway:


huh, that sounds interesting indeed . Though it's several years away of course.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

AltinD said:


> ..... also, apparently Abu Dhabi might be in the initial phase of drawing plans for a mile tall tower in mid-terms :shifty: :runaway:


Good, so Dubai *has to* build an even taller tower :lol:


----------



## johnbgt

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> Good, so Dubai *has to* build an even taller tower :lol:


They better.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

1 mile is just incomprehensible... It won't even look real, if it's built.


----------



## patrykus

Well let's just just remind ourselves Kingdom Tower was named Mile Hight Tower once too. It obviously needs to be taller than kt but it can very well end up 1300m or 1400m just to beat the kt.


----------



## HoneyDaddy

Dream on


----------



## apaloh

HoneyDaddy said:


> Dream on


since when kingdom tower moved to sulawesi island ?:lol::lol::nuts:


----------



## Tirutotu

^^ Central Core for 500000000000000000000000000000000000000 km tower  Of Course i'am joking


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
that's, according to wolfram alpha, 500 trillion times as much as the observable universe


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Tirutotu said:


> ^^ Central Core for 500000000000000000000000000000000000000 km tower  Of Course i'am joking



It's a space elevator. Even if it sounds like science-fiction, it could be build in this century. Multiple organizations around the world are trying to invent the necessary technologies and build one


----------



## naki

Have a long time no see updatehno:


----------



## ZZ-II

naki said:


> Have a long time no see updatehno:


The longer we see no new pics the more progress we'll see in the next update


----------



## 4npower

naki said:


> Have a long time no see updatehno:




It really has only been a week or so since the last updates. Make sure you visit those pages of a week or two back. Lots of great pics that show each wing of the foundation and core being poured :cheers: These update pics will be referenced for the next several years during the climb in construction, just like that first picture of it being above the Raft or foundation. Major milestone pics to follow :cheers:


----------



## HoneyDaddy

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> that's, according to wolfram alpha, 500 trillion times as much as the observable universe


True. A bit over 568 exaUniverses tall tower! :cheers:


----------



## Tirutotu

Jokes jokes but this only jokes  this what screen shot showing is possible but probbably in 2040 +/- 10 years, i'am sorry for small mistakes in sentences 
Ok now is stupid question.
When they start montage elevaction? (windows)


----------



## droneriot

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> that's, according to wolfram alpha, 500 trillion times as much as the observable universe


Huh? That would make the observable universe 10,000 km wide...


----------



## alsaif2012




----------



## Skyline_

Space elevators that rise as high as the orbit of the Hubble Telescope, are what amateur astronomers like myself dream of!!!


----------



## KillerZavatar

droneriot said:


> Huh? That would make the observable universe 10,000 km wide...


american "trillion", not german


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

-deleted-


----------



## ZZ-II

i can see them ^^


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

^^Now the pics are appearing...


----------



## Guest

Sencillamente espectacular...


----------



## 3Ironhead3

ThatOneGuy said:


> Imagine how Adrian Smith must feel to have designed the world's two tallest buildings in a row.


Adrian Smith of Iron Maiden?!Just kidding.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Not that one, too much glass and not enough _metal._


----------



## CrazyDave

ThatOneGuy said:


> Imagine how Adrian Smith must feel to have designed the world's two tallest buildings in a row.


And this time he didn't need SOM to land the contract.
:banana:


----------



## The-Real-Link

It's sticking out quite a ways and squared off so looks like the third wing. But it'd be nice for confirmation to be sure


----------



## iamtheSTIG

Perhaps that taller bit of rebar is the start of the core?


----------



## Fayez

I really suggest this thread to be renamed to :

*JEDDAH | Kingdom Tower | 1000m+ | 3300ft+ | 170 fl | U/C
*
We are not 100% sure of the 1007m height ..


----------



## K.S.A

fayzoon said:


> I really suggest this thread to be renamed to :
> 
> *JEDDAH | Kingdom Tower | 1000m+ | 3300ft+ | 170 fl | U/C
> *
> We are not 100% sure of the 1007m height ..


+1


----------



## helghast

ThatOneGuy said:


> Imagine how Adrian Smith must feel to have designed the world's two tallest buildings in a row.


Which is what separates him from any other Architect. Name another Architect that had(at one time) four designed buildings on the top 10 tallest?


----------



## archilover

wow,this is unreal!great design!


----------



## MUHA

helghast said:


> Which is what separates him from any other Architect. Name another Architect that had(at one time) four designed buildings on the top 10 tallest?


And He is a Chicago boy after all


----------



## HoneyDaddy

helghast said:


> Which is what separates him from any other Architect. Name another Architect that had(at one time) four designed buildings on the top 10 tallest?


Adrian?.. You?..


----------



## Maximalist

CrazyDave said:


> And this time he didn't need SOM to land the contract.
> :banana:


Smith didn't need SOM, they needed him. Their work hasn't been as imaginative since he left. And let's not forget that Smith is also designing the master plan for the Astana 2017 World Expo.


----------



## ZZ-II

I wonder if the core-raft is completed already. Some pics from above would be interesting.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
no surrounding buildings make it hard to get pictures from above and looks like you can't get too close to the construction either.


----------



## Lion007

It looks wonderful!:banana::cheers:


----------



## Transhumanista

Any new pics ?


----------



## M0S

Transhumanista said:


> Any new pics ?


No man. These few days without pics lead me to believe that this tower will never happen. How could all of you have been so naive to think that this could possibly ever happen?
joking/sarcasm lol,, although some have said it seriously haha


----------



## ZZ-II

M0S said:


> No man. These few days without pics lead me to believe that this tower will never happen. How could all of you have been so naive to think that this could possibly ever happen? joking/sarcasm lol,, although some have said it seriously haha


There are still people who think it won't be build ^^


----------



## ANDRETO

ZZ-II said:


> There are still people who think it won't be build ^^


I know... they just wanna see it finished as soon as posibble, no matter what. hno:

Furthermore, pics in this área are almost imposible, construction site is in the middle of nowhere, a fence isolating the complex, no higher buildings (as someone above said) to take good photos...

Just wait and see the next upgrade set of pictures is amazing... :applause:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

We know the tower is fully financed and beginning to rise above ground. It will 100% be built as planned. All we have to do is wait!


----------



## ZZ-II

ThatOneGuy said:


> We know the tower is fully financed and beginning to rise above ground. It will 100% be built as planned. All we have to do is wait!


Lets hope Rody will take some pics in the near future :cheers:


----------



## Marioma

ZZ-II said:


> There are still people who think it won't be build ^^



yes, he dont sees the post with pictures or he's only a troll :lol:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Which gets on everyone's nerves


----------



## Maximalist

No reason to get excited. The architects are great, there's lots of money, and the will to build is strong.


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE

alsaif2012 said:


>


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Nice pic of the Y-shape


----------



## alsaif2012

Jeddah Kingdom tower


Dubai Burj Khalifah


At The start of construction of Burj Khalifa


Kingdom Tower Jeddah now


----------



## alsaif2012

My experience 
Installing images on Google earth














test 



google earth now


----------



## love-qatar

im glad that there is improvement in the construction site

Inshallah in 2 years time from now we will see it reaching the sky


----------



## Fayez

when are they ganna fill the hole in the center ??


----------



## ZZ-II

fayzoon said:


> when are they ganna fill the hole in the center ??


Since there was no real update since the beginning of June and the wings were completed already there. So i guess the raft of the core is completed already. Not sure how long it will take until they start to build the first floors. Hopefully already next month :cheers:


----------



## Виталий Михновс

I dunno guys... about all these they look beautiful. You can look for ABICONOL via the Internet


----------



## Abdullah-atta

from twitter


----------



## naki

Abdullah-atta said:


> from twitter


Whats the date?


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

Wow what a good progress, come on rise taller! :cheers:


----------



## Fayez

naki said:


> Whats the date?


https://twitter.com/kingdomtower3


----------



## Abdullah-atta

naki said:


> Whats the date?


:dunno: I don't know I just took the photo from twitter


----------



## ZZ-II

not from June it seems. the third wing isn't poured yet.


----------



## Stewp

I think this is kind of a gross example of the power a country whose economy is based completely on oil revenues has to waste resources on such an over the top construction project. Anybody could hire the best architects in the world, acquire all the resources necessary and skilled labor to build such a magnificent structure if they sat of a sea of oil. Does it really say anything about the nation itself though? It's hardly an achievement, it just shows what money can buy. 

That being said I guess it's a good experiment for the rest of the world to see how such a tall structure can be put to efficient use. :0


----------



## rlw777

Stewp said:


> I think this is kind of a gross example of the power a country whose economy is based completely on oil revenues has to waste resources on such an over the top construction project. Anybody could hire the best architects in the world, acquire all the resources necessary and skilled labor to build such a magnificent structure if they sat of a sea of oil. Does it really say anything about the nation itself though? It's hardly an achievement, it just shows what money can buy.
> 
> That being said I guess it's a good experiment for the rest of the world to see how such a tall structure can be put to efficient use. :0


Well that's one way to look at it. Not a very good one though :bash: 

They aren't building this to lose money or to show off... That would be ridiculous. It's an investment. The Burj for example was less about making money off from tenants and more built to draw more development, businesses and tourism to Dubai and it must have worked because Kingdom tower would not be under construction if it hadn't.


----------



## bigreach

^^Middle of Nowhere? Yes, But "Build it and they will come!" This has the pretty same footprint as Burj, and in the middle of nothing, but "if" ( and, all us, skyscraper fans want it to) if it does go full height, it will be like Vegas,, or Dubai, everything will blossom around it!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Joshua Dodd said:


> :hmm: It's literally in the middle of nowhere


Because they plan to build a city around it.


----------



## ZZ-II

Slugbelch said:


> ...and thanks to the Burj, cheaper to build.


cheaper and faster


----------



## rehmatorakzai

Stewp said:


> The debate is not about about whether I care that the Saudi's get their money from oil... the debate is about whether the Kingdom Tower, which I believe to be funded by oil, is a worth while investment and whether it's a good example of how to spend a nations unspent wealth.


well the use of term *OIL* over and over tells us a lot that what are you arguing about but lets just get back to the topic. 
I believe they are not crazy that they would spend billions on a project which is financially not viable for the investors or even for the Government. not one would.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Joshua Dodd said:


> :hmm: It's literally in the middle of nowhere


Dubai was in the middle of nowhere too, but now it is the middle of everywhere. If you build it they will come.


----------



## Slugbelch

ZZ-II said:


> cheaper and faster


Rememeber that first half-floor on the BK? I know Fury does. I wonder if the new BKv2.0's "hole" eliminated that?


----------



## ZZ-II

Slugbelch said:


> Rememeber that first half-floor on the BK? I know Fury does. I wonder if the new BKv2.0's "hole" eliminated that?


We'll see . They've learned alot from BK so why not.


----------



## AltinD

Stewppy-boy .... go away please, and come back after a year or so.


----------



## The-Real-Link

I thought the half-height lowest floor of BK was meant as storage? Or did they actually end up putting the ceiling of Floor B2 too low? ;p

Anyway since this is starting at or above grade, I can't imagine them having that issue here.


----------



## anhdungbk86

The tallest building in my country ís 1.102 ft 
http://skinfoodhanquoc.com


----------



## 4npower

anhdungbk86 said:


> The tallest building in my country ís 1.102 ft




1.102 ft? Holy cow, you must be a Smurf :lol:


----------



## korea2002

*when open?*

www.jec-sa.com

when open?


----------



## webeagle12

korea2002 said:


> www.jec-sa.com
> 
> when open?


when it's done


----------



## naki

korea2002 said:


> www.jec-sa.com
> 
> when open?


 Or when the crane up?


----------



## patrykus

webeagle12 said:


> korea2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> www.jec-sa.com
> 
> when open?
> 
> 
> 
> when it's done
Click to expand...

When the tower is done? hmm I think there is a slight chance :lol:


----------



## rlw777

Stewp said:


> Uhm... they are indeed building it to show off in hopes of tourists.. that's the point. Like I mentioned before tourism is increasing between arab states and not of westerners or others traveling to see these buildings partly because they just started issuing tourist visas in 2013. I guarantee however that they will soon realize all these projects would be a waste of effort as tourism will never grow to a rate enough to replace their fountain black gold.


1) Your arguing semantics with the 'show off' thing obviously my post was about this building being an investment and not just for kicks.

2) You should actually* read *about these projects and the economics involved instead of making ridiculous claims like 'Saudi Arabia is trying to replace the majority of their countries income with tourism.' 



Stewp said:


> On that note, I think it's too much of a rip off of the Burj Khalifa. :discoduck:


Burj and Kingdom tower are quite similar for a number of reasons... mostly because it's the same architect and because of structural constraints. can an architect rip off his own design?


----------



## iamtheSTIG

korea2002 said:


> www.jec-sa.com
> 
> when open?


I'm guessing you're on about the website, which noone else seems to have gathered... but sadly none of us know here (I assume), will hopefully be soon, but we don't exactly know when 'soon' is

Also I automatically try and see the tower below the clouds on that website but I never can :lol:


----------



## patrykus

Well there was a clock on the website measuring time till the website start. That clock showed 00:00:00 like two months ago and then it began going backwards for few weeks until they "updated" the site to what it is now. Hopefully that website is the only so badly managed thing in that project.

So yeah, while I can't say when will it be up, I can definitely say they use quite different definition of "soon" term that I'm familiar with


----------



## Fury

Hi all.



Slugbelch said:


> Rememeber that first half-floor on the BK? I know Fury does. I wonder if the new BKv2.0's "hole" eliminated that?





The-Real-Link said:


> I thought the half-height lowest floor of BK was meant as storage? Or did they actually end up putting the ceiling of Floor B2 too low? ;p
> 
> Anyway since this is starting at or above grade, I can't imagine them having that issue here.


I named that 2.05 meter high level (not counting the thickness of level B1 slab) the raft level. It is unused as per the plans. I'm not sure but I envision access to it through a hatch hidden away in some back closet.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## AltinD

patrykus said:


> Well there was a clock on the website measuring time till the website start. That clock showed 00:00:00 like two months ago and then it began going backwards for few weeks until they "updated" the site to what it is now. Hopefully that website is the only so badly managed thing in that project.
> 
> So yeah, while I can't say when will it be up, I can definitely say they use quite different definition of "soon" term that I'm familiar with


I have never clicked myself, but how sure we are that's an official website and not something someone else created?


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

I think it will break 1000m because if/when it does, it will reach a milestone in architecture


----------



## ZZ-II

bigreach said:


> ^^ You 2,, are respected Veterans of the SSC Forum, WOW,,, DO , You guy's really think it's gonna break 1000 Meters? I hope, too,,, but if you guys think it will,, ( You Guys know more than me!!!))) Then I'm Hopeful!!!


1000m is the plan, i'm absolutely sure they'll do it!


----------



## mareks96

They need to finish it because their plan is to build landmark of Jeddah (possibly Saudi Arabia as well) and billions of people know about it already,so if it won't be built, It will become a failmark of Jeddah. And anyway,this is just alternative project to "Mile high tower" which was supposed to be built there at a night of 1600m but then they found out the bedrock was good enough for a little more than 1000m. So my opinion is, this is gonna finish, no doubt.


----------



## Dstary

bigreach said:


> ^^ You 2,, are respected Veterans of the SSC Forum, WOW,,, DO , You guy's really think it's gonna break 1000 Meters? I hope, too,,, but if you guys think it will,, ( You Guys know more than me!!!))) Then I'm Hopeful!!!


They have to! It's a milestone for the whole mankind. One kilometer high! Will they call it megatall? Or maybe superhypertall?


----------



## Msradell

mareks96 said:


> And anyway,this is just alternative project to "Mile high tower" which was supposed to be built there at a night of 1600m but then they found out the bedrock was good enough for a little more than 1000m. So my opinion is, this is gonna finish, no doubt.


Bedrock was never a consideration and had nothing to do with the height of the building. Even as deep as they are the piles for this building don't reach bedrock. The deep large diameter piles combined with barrettes are what will support the structure. I'm sure they also could have been designed for a building 1600m tall if there hadn't been any other technological reasons.


----------



## statemaster98

That is one awesome skyscraper!

I want to go there when it's finished as world's tallest!


----------



## juba nemer

statemaster98 said:


> That is one awesome skyscraper!
> 
> I want to go there when it's finished as world's tallest!


vis a is something hard to get if you don't going for work or pilgrimge

even pilgrimge they give limited vi sa's for each country

i hope this change soon


----------



## Fayez

juba nemer said:


> vis a is something hard to get if you don't going for work or pilgrimge
> 
> even pilgrimge they give limited vi sa's for each country
> 
> i hope this change soon


30% of the population are not even Arabs


----------



## juba nemer

fayzoon said:


> 30% of the population are not even Arabs


yes i know about 10 million worker are foreigner's but they have work vis a not tourism vis a


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

Did anyone think of this. Aproximately 900 m is height above which natural object is considered mountain. So, when this tower will be finished, it could be considered first artificial mountain.:cheers:


----------



## DarkShadows1966

^^t's a mile high, so I got your point. k:


----------



## The-Real-Link

According to wiki, I thought the height was about 600m, so the Burj was technically the first manmade mountain. But 1KM in any regard is fantastic. Of course one's opinion of what is mountainous varies but 3,300 feet for a building on land is pretty darned high


----------



## alsaif2012

*Kingdom Tower Retail Mall*

_*rha-studio.com*_





































_*rha-studio.com*_


----------



## alsaif2012

*Kingdom Tower*

LOCATION
Jeddah, Saudi Arabia
CLIENT
Jeddah Economic Company
TEAM
Designed with AS+GG, Chicago as Design Director
SIZE
530,000 m² (5,704,870 ft²)
+1000m tall
The Kingdom Tower is a +1000m tall mixed-use project located as the centerpiece of the new Kingdom City development in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. The concept of the tower focuses on the design heritage and lineage actualised with the Burj Khalifa in Dubai. The design follows a three-legged parti, where the sides of the building slope and terminate at various heights, creating a shard like appearance, strong and iconic. The base of the tower was designed to be in contrast to the angular nature of the tower above. The focus was on fluidity; stepped terraces and petals form an architectural “nest” for the tower, punctuated by three sculpted lobby roofs. Each lobby features undulating geometries, continuing the concept of suppleness, rendered in Venetian Plaster.

*rha-studio.com*











*rha-studio.com*

_*Kingdom Tower*_


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

DarkShadows1966 said:


> ^^t's a mile high, so I got your point. k:


it's 1km high, not 1 mile. it used to be, but they reduced the height greatly.


----------



## erbse

That huge bland mall shown in post #8097 looks boring as f**k.


----------



## K.S.A

beautiful pics

well done alsaif2012


----------



## ThatOneGuy

erbse said:


> That huge bland mall shown in post #8097 looks boring as f**k.



Because there's no kitschoration or fake palm trees everywhere.


----------



## erbse

Well, they'll have that anyway. It's just that architecturally there isn't anything about it, it's not even simple in a beautiful way. It looks like some random 90s outskirt mall.


----------



## Xenoplas

Am I the only one who thinks that all those 800+ buildings are completely crazy and stupid? there are a lot of reasons against those giants and not many for them. I like new skyscrapers and I like them high but something like that is just ridiculous!


----------



## naki

Omega83 said:


> Very soon I'll be visiting this heavenly place


Dont forget to take upstate photos


----------



## Legomaniac

Omega83 said:


> Very soon I'll be visiting this heavenly place





naki said:


> Dont forget to take upstate photos


From us in the internet, to you.....

Pictures or it didnt happen.:lol:


----------



## alsaif2012

New Update Google Earth


----------



## Joshua Dodd

It is literally being built in the middle of nowhere? That seems bizarre to say the least. Isn't it nonsensical to build such a beast in such a desolate area?


----------



## booboomoneta

Joshua Dodd said:


> It is literally being built in the middle of nowhere? That seems bizarre to say the least. Isn't it nonsensical to build such a beast in such a desolate area?


The Burj Dubai was pretty much the same in the beginning...

^^


----------



## ZZ-II

booboomoneta said:


> The Burj Dubai was pretty much the same in the beginning...
> 
> ^^


And now look at that area :cheers:



Joshua Dodd said:


> It is literally being built in the middle of nowhere? That seems bizarre to say the least. Isn't it nonsensical to build such a beast in such a desolate area?


a whole new district of jeddah will be build arround it, so it won't be in the middle of nowhere for long.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

They could finance SSC if every one of those comments brought a dollar.


----------



## juba nemer

alsaif2012 said:


> New Update Google Earth


the pictures are from 25/5/2014 

2 months old


----------



## naki

juba nemer said:


> the pictures are from 25/5/2014
> 
> 2 months old


Oh！ My god! And where is the new one ?hno:


----------



## juba nemer

naki said:


> Oh！ My god! And where is the new one ?hno:


i think google updated his map because this was not there in the last update

but still 2 months old


----------



## phoenixboi08

Joshua Dodd said:


> It is literally being built in the middle of nowhere? That seems bizarre to say the least. Isn't it nonsensical to build such a beast in such a desolate area?


It's like 1 mi. from the international airport, and maybe 2 or so from downtown Jeddah. 

Empty land isn't the same thing as the "middle of nowhere."


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

naki said:


> Oh！ My god! And where is the new one ?hno:


Google Earth is never "up to date" and we are lucky to got such a "recent" shot. Next update of Kingdom tower could be in a year's time or more, so be happy for what we got 

Also this update shows that none of the other buildings in Kingdom City has started yet.
Anyone knows when they were supposed to start construction?


----------



## iamtheSTIG

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> Google Earth is never "up to date" and we are lucky to got such a "recent" shot. Next update of Kingdom tower could be in a year's time or more, so be happy for what we got
> 
> *Also this update shows that none of the other buildings in Kingdom City has started yet.
> Anyone knows when they were supposed to start construction?*


Have we even seen any official designs of them? Or any announcements whatsover about them?
I assume they'd want other buildings/towers to be built along with this ready for when Kingdom Tower is completed, otherwise there'd be no other reason to come here...

Also does anyone know when they're going to start on the canal/lake(s)?


----------



## droneriot

No idea, but for Burj Khalifa they didn't start the lake and landscaping before very late into the construction of the tower.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

I remember vaguely that Rody69 mentioned a while ago that some of the skyscrapers next to KT were about to start in the next months, but don't quote me on that, it's just a vague memory.

About the landscaping and canals, that will surely take some more year until they even start, as it's something that can be build within a few months.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I assume they want to finish the tower before even thinking of starting the rest, so that publicity is built and land value rises.


----------



## ZZ-II

ThatOneGuy said:


> I assume they want to finish the tower before even thinking of starting the rest, so that publicity is built and land value rises.


maybe not finish but it'll be probably be far in construction already until they start with other things.


----------



## patrykus

ZZ-II said:


> maybe not finish but it'll be probably be far in construction already until they start with other things.


This ^^ There's no point in leaving completed tower for years before everything else is done. They will probably arrange everything else so the whole city will be finishing around the same time. I guess there will be some advanced construction in the area when the tower is half finished. Like in two or three years from now.


----------



## VRS

when this baby already growth up complete on 2020 perhaps, pls remind me for reserve ticket to Jeddah for see live of this tower.


----------



## ZZ-II

VRS said:


> when this baby already growth up complete on 2020 perhaps, pls remind me for reserve ticket to Jeddah for see live of this tower.


We'll rent an A380 for the Skyscrapercity community and fly all together :lol:


----------



## alsaif2012

Kingdom Tower Jeddah


80 meters

khalifa Tower Dubai

70 meters


----------



## K.S.A

Do you know anything about tower base width ?


----------



## Abdullah-atta




----------



## Tikal

Looks like a rocket wow


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

That stupid observation deck still bothers me. It looks like a wart on an otherwise beautiful building. They could have(and still could) come up with a better design for that. I would like something that is 360 all around the building, maybe a 3-pointed "star" with the points jutting out of the "gaps" between the three "arms" of the building, or roughly in that area.


----------



## droneriot

In the render above it looks more like a (half-full) tick than a wart. I pull those out of my dog regularly.


----------



## ZZ-II

K.S.A said:


> Do you know anything about tower base width ?


at least the straigt distance between the peaks of the wings is arround 100m. maybe it'll be a little more in the end.


----------



## AltinD




----------



## OEincorparated

Insanelytall, new word.


----------



## VRS

Big spire


----------



## Tikal

I am sure any base jumper would love to get to that helipad up there...


----------



## ibib

alsaif2012 said:


>


It says the first floor will rise/appear next week.


----------



## Bligh

Wow.... this is coming along quite quickly all things considered.


----------



## ZZ-II

ibib said:


> It says the first floor will rise/appear next week.


Next week already? We need pics !


----------



## patrykus

It's getting above ground now, so no more excuses for photographers :cheers:


----------



## WonderlandPark

Amazing, first floor already.


----------



## AltinD

1 - 6: podium/lobby
7 - 13: offices
14 - 19: MEP
20 - 26: hotel
27 - 37: hotel apartments
38 - 41: MEP
42 - 67: residential
68 - 72: MEP
73 - 83: residential
84 - 94: residential
95 - 98: MEP
99 - 120: residential
121 - 125: MEP
126 - 156: .....
157: observatory
158 - 166: ???
167 - 240: concrete spire
240+: steel pinnacle


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

the tower core looks like burj khalifa !!!!


----------



## Damo

Funny to think that pretty much all buildings (even this one!) start off as bungalows


----------



## Maximalist

The journey of a thousand miles begins with the first step.


----------



## K.S.A

ibib said:


> It says the first floor will rise/appear next week.


:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Fayez

It might be renamed to " Jeddah Tower "

because the city around it is now called " Jeddah Economic City " as the project website says


----------



## Philly Bud

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> I would like something that is 360 all around the building, maybe a 3-pointed "star" with the points jutting out of the "gaps" between the three "arms" of the building, or roughly in that area.


Sounds like a good idea to me! :cheers:


----------



## stationss

really good..


----------



## GulfArabia

Philly Bud said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me! :cheers:


it will turn out like the jewish star of David.. and ever since israel's hijacking of the symbol in the name of jews and committing all kinds of atrocities .. that symbol became very unpopular in the region... so i'm sure they will do their best to avoid that....


----------



## KøbenhavnK

GulfArabia said:


> it will turn out like the jewish star of David.. and ever since israel's hijacking of the symbol in the name of jews and committing all kinds of atrocities .. that symbol became very unpopular in the region... so i'm sure they will do their best to avoid that....


If a three-pointed star looks like a five-pointed to you then I guess you mistake squares and circles as well. Stop the xenophobic crap - Half of the posts in this thread are deleted by the mods anyway.


----------



## K.S.A

Talks currently ongoing about how to pump concrete above 700m record, possibility of helicopter use . 

source : https://twitter.com/Jeddah_Tower


----------



## GulfArabia

KøbenhavnK said:


> If a three-pointed star looks like a five-pointed to you then I guess you mistake squares and circles as well. Stop the xenophobic crap - Half of the posts in this thread are deleted by the mods anyway.


a three pointed star + the towers base = a 6 pointed star.... 
i don't care personally if it has 6 points. but a lot of ppl will... regardless what u or the mods think.


----------



## Shaddorry

This was actually a picture from *June 14th*. I don't know if this has already been posted, so excuse me if it has.


----------



## boy261

Shaddorry said:


> This was actually a picture from *June 14th*. I don't know if this has already been posted, so excuse me if it has.
> 
> no apologize! share everything even twice! so little of photos here... looking forward to the next week...


----------



## DarkShadows1966

We're all hungry for new pics


----------



## Checoblett

Elevadores de Kingdom Tower a 10 mts/s
































































http://smithgill.com/work/kingdom_tower/


----------



## Rodrigo_BSB

Looks like a stalagmite.


----------



## Xenoplas

looks like a sci-fi castle :O


----------



## AltinD

K.S.A said:


> Talks currently ongoing about how to pump concrete above 700m record, possibility of helicopter use .
> 
> source : https://twitter.com/Jeddah_Tower


While in reality just thinking about redesigning the spire to be made out of steel


----------



## killerjag

Does this City Project includes rapid transit?


----------



## Daireon

And who's gonna live there?


----------



## andru04499

Does anyone know how the size of the core compares to the size of the Burj Khalifa's core?


----------



## Lion007

Wonderful project!:bow::bow::bow: Are they building just the highest skyscraper, or all of these buildings??


----------



## DominoCity

Still think of these buildings as ugly. Looks like a "Alternate Reality Hollywood Movie"-Prop. Probably Science Fiction too.


----------



## Fayez

DarkShadows1966 said:


> That happened in Singapore.
> 
> April 15, 1986 (if I'm not mistaken). 33 people died when the 6-story Hotel New World collapsed at 11:30AM local time.


15 March 1986

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collapse_of_the_Hotel_New_World


----------



## ThatOneGuy

In London they are adding 11 floors to a 1970s skyscraper. Clearly the one in Singapore was structurally deficient.


----------



## JorgeORandall

korea2002 said:


> Aerial pics from Google Earth is photographed in October,2013. So it is old Construction pics...


If they are old pics could it could we see near the first floor or second? :banana:


----------



## shrubit

Photos from April
*In pictures: History is made at Kingdom Tower*
Records already broken at new world's tallest building









JEC achieved new world records using latest technologies for high rise buildings' foundation construction - 270 piles were cast in situ reaching 105m below the natural ground level and with diametre that varies between 1.5–1.8m.









The raft is considered one of the world’s largest one-piece reinforced steel foundations with thickness ranging between 4.5–5m.









Both piles and raft are supported with anti-corrosion technologies to preserve the steel reinforcement using a constant electric current system known as the Cathodic Protection.









In addition, strain gauge instrumentation and load cells have been built-in to detect any changes in the soil and provide continuous readings about any environmental changes to the area around the foundations.


----------



## naki

No any more updates,disappointed。。。。。。。。。


----------



## Tikal

The works seems more advanced than thought


----------



## Basrawii

Is Jeddah seismically stable? Heard many times news of minor earthquakes there.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Minor earthquakes shouldn't damage or destroy anything


----------



## ZZ-II

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> Minor earthquakes shouldn't damage or destroy anything


Especially not a tower of this size.


----------



## GulfArabia

History Rising ! again...


----------



## AltinD




----------



## ANDRETO

^^ Amazing!!


----------



## alsaif2012

Large size image


----------



## AltinD

^^ Wrong/old superimposed diagram


----------



## Msradell

AltinD said:


> ^^ Wrong/old superimposed diagram


+1 I saw the exact same thing! It's the old design before they increase the number of piles and get rid of the barrettes.


----------



## K.S.A

AltinD said:


>


----------



## Highcliff

hugest foundations in the world....:cheers::cheers2:


----------



## Imster

I believe that to build a Super Skyscraper of such unprecedented height then you got to get the foundation right - I suspect that is why we are seeking such a slow development.  I am sure the tower will rise quickly and will reach a third in height by early next year. I am sure the Chinese are planning their own 1KM+ Skyscraper/s as now there seem to be 5-6 skyscrapers in the 2000+ club. Next 3000ft+ then 4000ft - in the next decade I will not be surprised if both the Middle East or China start building the coveted imaginary 1 mile Skyscraper - we are seeing a game changer in this building - Well done Saudi for being bold and brave


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

Great pile drawing Altin.

It's great to have accurate info during this foundation stage. 

Keep it coming ...

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## themovement

This reminds me of the Burj Dubai-I mean Khalifa. It's so exciting watching a tower of this size be constructed! Can't wait till it rises!


----------



## moorken

Tikal said:


> There is a high fence around so that is all you can get if you don't have a drone or something similar to take pics



I'm sure there must be at least somebody who tried to take pix with a drone!


----------



## K.S.A

where is *Rody69*


----------



## AltinD

The problem is not the fence or the drones, but that people who drive by (and took those pictures) have a mobile phone ready at hand, not a zoom camera.


----------



## patrykus

Oh why would you make such a pessimistic assumptions?

If you'd be right then it'd mean either:

a) City of jeddah is short of true skyscraper fans who would go for a huge trouble of bringing digital camera with them on the way to work to photograph worlds tallest tower rising in their neighborhood.

..or

b) City of jeddah is short of digital cameras 

btw photographic drones are getting cheaper every day. This thing below is just around 1000$.


----------



## patrykus

In my opinion the best pictures we could get right now (and affordable to most) would be to get as close to the fence and shoot pictures above the fence with some king of a "camera on a stick solution".


----------



## KillerZavatar

i always wondered if that stuff is legal. like putting a friend on your shoulders and they take photo across the fence and that stuff. i mean they put the fence there for more than just keep the dirt in, but also the eyes out don't they .


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^like a top secret base, except this isn't a base or top secret


----------



## patrykus

As long as you are outside the fence (or in the air - drones) you are not trespassing and you should be fine 

But then again this is Saudi Arabia, they have some crazy laws out there :lol:




SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> ^^like a top secret base, except this isn't a base or top secret


Plus the tower is already visible above the fence so it (the fence) doesn't make much difference anyway


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
when i was in china and saw a giant construction sites, but didn't know what it was about, i took a friend on my shoulders and she made a photo over the fence, it was at night and it felt a little bit exciting doing it, because i never was sure if it's allowed to do it


----------



## waccamatt

Does anyone know when this tower is scheduled for completion?


----------



## Shaddorry

waccamatt said:


> Does anyone know when this tower is scheduled for completion?


By 2018. They have till 2020 as a delay margin.


----------



## K.S.A

update guys ???


----------



## alsaif2012

11/08/2014



Large size image



Large size image

Large size image2


----------



## ZZ-II

Many Many thx alsaif2012 kay:

I think it's pretty clear what we see here: The first floor of the Kingdom Tower :cheers:

It's rising!


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

^^But where is the core ?


----------



## ZZ-II

Riyadh Crusher said:


> ^^But where is the core ?


They're just working on the first 2 floors. Just wait until a few floors are ready.


----------



## Shaddorry

Finally!


----------



## phoenixboi08

Well, this is exciting. I wasn't here to watch the Burj Dubai rise, so it'll be nice to participate this time around.


----------



## patrykus

ZZ-II said:


> Many Many thx alsaif2012 kay:
> 
> I think it's pretty clear what we see here: The first floor of the Kingdom Tower :cheers:
> 
> It's rising!


Yup, pictures are pretty self explanatory. Big thanks to alsaif for taking them.

That proves even pictures from that far are truly valuable here :cheers:


----------



## K.S.A

alsaif2012 said:


> 11/08/2014
> 
> 
> 
> Large size image
> 
> 
> 
> Large size image
> 
> Large size image2


thanks for update :cheers:

i can see lamar towers and the headquarters business park in pic .


----------



## FutureOfToday

Excellent to see progress like this being made!


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

is that the first floor i can see?


----------



## Aalecki

Why is this project so secretive? Culture or just trade secret?


----------



## ZZ-II

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> is that the first floor i can see?


:yes: 

The next weeks will be pretty interesting.


----------



## iKHALEDM

Aalecki said:


> Why is this project so secretive? Culture or just trade secret?


It's a trade secret!


----------



## AboMalik

patrykus said:


> Oh why would you make such a pessimistic assumptions?
> 
> If you'd be right then it'd mean either:
> 
> a) City of jeddah is short of true skyscraper fans who would go for a huge trouble of bringing digital camera with them on the way to work to photograph worlds tallest tower rising in their neighborhood.
> 
> ..or
> 
> b) City of jeddah is short of digital cameras
> 
> btw photographic drones are getting cheaper every day. This thing below is just around 1000$.



_This is just for you... Unfortunately, the maker of the video did not fly his drone anywhere near the KT this time.:lol:
_


----------



## patrykus

Great stuff. If only could someone convince him to update the construction site from time to time :cheers:


----------



## Nahemah

ZZ-II said:


> :yes:
> 
> The next weeks will be pretty interesting.


Even if so, we will miss that


----------



## AboMalik

Aalecki said:


> Why is this project so secretive? Culture or just trade secret?


It is because this side of the city is a little remote from the main city. If you check on Google maps, you will find that the huge land area of the project is surrounded to the west and south by seaside resorts. To the north and east, there are many empty land plots and new residential neighborhoods. 
North of Jeddah is where the main expansion of the city is taking place. 

In addition, there are many people in the society, unaware of the progress being made, still suspicious of the whole project. They think it is some kind of fraud to raise the price of the surrounding land.


----------



## onewtclover

I can't believe this is actually happening. I'm going to witness the rising of the tallest building in the world!


----------



## K.S.A

:cheers:


----------



## AltinD

^^ Damac is a Dubai based developer so what does that means? Or is also the nickname of some user who made that ilustration?

Regardless, what's the thing on the right?


----------



## ZZ-II

AltinD said:


> Regardless, what's the thing on the right?


Looks like a water fountain ^^


----------



## KillerZavatar

A really famous one


----------



## P2000

^^ Looks like _Jet d'Eau_ in Geneva :cheers:


----------



## patrykus

^^ nope it's the famous worlds tallest, 312m tall, King Fahd's fountain located in Jeddah City. It is currently the tallest "object" in the city so no wonder it's paired with future record breaker in that picture :cheers:


----------



## AboMalik

_Jeddah Fountain, viewed from the beautiful Palestine Street Walk.
_












ZZ-II said:


> Looks like a water fountain ^^


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

kinda looks like a tsunami about to engulf the entire area


----------



## Tikal

Is that fountain more than 300 meters high ?


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^yes


----------



## revpmaul

It is pointless to argue about "architectural value." Abraj Al Bait is an accomplishment and beautiful in it's own right, but it is also a huge mass of buildings that don't quite fit the surroundings (in my opinion). KT is a simple design, but it's slender beauty is inspiring as it reaches for the sky. Both projects, indeed all projects, make a statement and create new possibilities that are necessary for the the next inspiring project. 
Burj Khalifa made KT possible. I am excited to see what the innovations of KT make possible next!
The only thing I know for sure is that it won't be built in the western hemisphere.


----------



## AltinD

There is nothing innovative on KT's structural design. Actually it is simplier than Burj Khalifa structurally. The only novelty would be if they build the spire out of concrete and pump it that high, although is more likely the spire design will be adapted to a steel structure.


----------



## alsaif2012

21/08/2014



Large size image



Large size image



Large size image



Large size image



Large size image



Large size image



Large size image


----------



## K.S.A

:banana::banana::banana: WOW :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## shrubit

I spy some crane starter legs! Any ideas what type of cranes are going to be used??!!


----------



## patrykus

Awesome alsaif :cheers:

Anybody still think we can't watch it outside the fence?


----------



## patrykus

shrubit said:


> I spy some crane starter legs! Any ideas what type of cranes are going to be used??!!


That red tower looks like favco crane tower. Dunno about the yellow one, but it looks like a light crane most likely installed outside the tower (similar/same as the one that was on site before).


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That large mesh of rebar to the left looks like an exterior column ready to form.


----------



## ZZ-II

great progress! and thx again for the pics alsaif :cheers:

soon the tower cranes will be ready and they'll speed up alot i think.


----------



## ZZ-II

delete


----------



## alsaif2012




----------



## alsaif2012

2018 :tyty: :cheers:


----------



## OptomistOne

^^^^ Ha ha! Very good alsaif2012. Somehow I doubt that the Sydney City Council would change its height limits - but then again we can all dream. 

Still, there is an Aussie connection to the KT. If that is a Favco crane then it has Aussie heritage.


----------



## naki

alsaif2012 said:


>


It‘s means the same to PINGAN’s crane?


----------



## christos-greece

alsaif2012 said:


> Large size image


Setting up the cranes allready?


----------



## shrubit

patrykus said:


> That red tower looks like favco crane tower. Dunno about the yellow one, but it looks like a light crane most likely installed outside the tower (similar/same as the one that was on site before).


SBG(Saudi Bin Ladin Group) deals with Manitowoc, so I would assume it's a Potain. And the other red ones looks to be an aussie Favco for sure.


----------



## iamtheSTIG

That red crane looks like a beast!
I've never seen a crane with such thick beams on it, any thicker and it would be a solid structure! :nuts:

Fantastic photos, well done! Hope to see more from you soon :banana:


----------



## shrubit

Also looks like one internal core crane and two external climbing cranes?


----------



## iamtheSTIG

To me it looks like 2 red cranes either side of the core and the other one possibly being an external crane or one based more for one of the 'legs'


----------



## ZZ-II

christos-greece said:


> Setting up the cranes allready?


Yup . Massive cranes for a massive tower!


----------



## thejacko5

i dont know about those red tower sections. They look a bit different than the FF M1280D sections.


----------



## patrykus

^^ I agree, those are obviously different than favcos used at pingan, but this below is also favco. In this case m2480D.


----------



## K.S.A

alsaif2012 said:


> 2018 :tyty: :cheers:


i can't wait :tyty:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

that looks really tall in that pic


----------



## P2000

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> that looks really tall in that pic


Because it's really tall :cheers:


----------



## Kadaro

Oh of course it's being built in Jeddah, almost all high rises in Saudi Arabia are in Jeddah, Riyadh needs more Skyscrapers cause the kingdom tower looks awkward being in the suburbs :hmm:	

Anyways the quality will probably be good, Cause people from the gulf take more time building sturdy towers, while the Chinese think Speed is more important than Safety.


----------



## alsaif2012

24/08/2014




Large size image




Large size image



Large size image


----------



## DarkShadows1966

History is rising... Again :cheers:


----------



## iKHALEDM

MENA55 said:


> Oh of course it's being built in Jeddah, almost all high rises in Saudi Arabia are in Jeddah, Riyadh needs more Skyscrapers cause the kingdom tower looks awkward being in the suburbs :hmm:
> 
> Anyways the quality will probably be good, Cause people from the gulf take more time building sturdy towers, while the Chinese think Speed is more important than Safety.


Actually we (in Riyadh) have a good number of towers that is being built right now.


----------



## ZZ-II

DarkShadows1966 said:


> History is rising... Again :cheers:


Can't wait until it's rising full speed!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Strange to think that 1WTC's height from base to spire is just over half this building's height. :crazy:


----------



## CrazyDave

ThatOneGuy said:


> Strange to think that 1WTC's height from base to spire is just over half this building's height. :crazy:


Yes and 1WTC is also 1,000 feet shorter than the BK.


----------



## sylar82

What is the highest occupied floor of this building? Isn't there significant unoccupied space in the top?


----------



## ZZ-II

sylar82 said:


> What is the highest occupied floor of this building? Isn't there significant unoccupied space in the top?


The highest floor is at arround 650m when i remember right.


----------



## AltinD

The spire starts at 670


----------



## Severiano

650 isn't that high, so it looks like it will have 357m of vanity height.


----------



## ZZ-II

Severiano said:


> 650 isn't that high, so it looks like it will have 357m of vanity height.


Still the highest floors on earth. And floors at over 600m above ground are very high to me. I don't care about the unused space in the spire since it's not a spire like 1WTC for example.


----------



## korea2002

alsaif2012 said:


> 24/08/2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large size image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large size image
> 
> 
> 
> Large size image


reupload please.... I see X box......


----------



## AbidM

Thank fazrul khan: god farther of all supertall skyscrapers, without him not of these buildings would exist!


----------



## Urban Dave

alsaif2012 said:


> 24/08/2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large size image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large size image
> 
> 
> 
> Large size image


This high scaffolding there,... I think it's to set something: huge formwork to set up, first sections of the crane...


----------



## patrykus

Urban Dave said:


> I think it's to set something


They have mobile cranes for that. Though I wonder what that's that scaffolding for too.


----------



## alsaif2012

25/08/2014



Large size image





Large size image



Large size image



Large size image



Large size image



Large size image


----------



## Naif Saudi

stunning Progress :cheers:


----------



## K.S.A

stunning update ... :cheers:


----------



## skyperu34

Very really impressive update!!!! Great news for the world!!!


----------



## Kadaro

iKHALEDM said:


> Actually we (in Riyadh) have a good number of towers that is being built right now.


Thats good, i didn't go to Riyadh since 2009 anyways.


----------



## ZZ-II

Thx for the pics again . They're pouring lots of concrete it seems :cheers:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Wow...magnificent updates. The next few ones will definitely be better!


----------



## Aalecki

patrykus said:


> They have mobile cranes for that. Though I wonder what that's that scaffolding for too.


Probably light tower and observation deck.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Rise! :cheers: from now on the updates will be even more interesting and we surely will be seeing stuff even when parts are blocked by the fence, it is now tall enough for it to not matter that much anymore.


----------



## shrubit

Aalecki said:


> Probably light tower and observation deck.


No, its for temporary access to build the wing core wall auto self climbing (ACS) jump form. Anyone know what Doka ACS system SBG are using since its all 4.0m jumps instead of Burj Khalifa's 3.7m jumps? I would assume the same?


----------



## Urban Dave

Looks like there are hundred of formwork panels, and first walls are already set. 

In a few days it might rise!


----------



## HoneyDaddy

The developer, strangely enough, doesn't put any picture updates on their website.


----------



## Nahemah

I wonder if National Geographis or DiscoveryChannel make some documentary on it


----------



## Shaddorry

Nahemah said:


> I wonder if National Geographis or DiscoveryChannel make some documentary on it


Yeah me too. I wonder if the crew of NatGeo's Megastructures is already there :banana:


----------



## Fury

Hi all.



shrubit said:


> No, its for temporary access to build the wing core wall auto self climbing (ACS) jump form. Anyone know what Doka ACS system SBG are using since its all 4.0m jumps instead of Burj Khalifa's 3.7m jumps? I would assume the same?


Hi Shrubit.

Not sure what will be used here but the Doka climbing form used on the BK was capable of jumping 4.00 meters. Although most of the pouring steps were 3.20, 3.50, and 3.70 - there were some at 2.00, 3.60, and 4.00.

The only taller pour was 5.25 and that was the initial forms, not the climbing ones.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## Kadaro

Nahemah said:


> I wonder if National Geographis or DiscoveryChannel make some documentary on it


Probably will, they made a documentary on Burg Al Arab. And a a skyscraper in Shanghai.


----------



## shrubit

Fury said:


> Hi all.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shrubit.
> 
> Not sure what will be used here but the Doka climbing form used on the BK was capable of jumping 4.00 meters. Although most of the pouring steps were 3.20, 3.50, and 3.70 - there were some at 2.00, 3.60, and 4.00.
> 
> The only taller pour was 5.25 and that was the initial forms, not the climbing ones.
> 
> :cheers:
> Ray.



Thanks for your reply.

I've read that they have kept all jumps to 4.00m to reduce cost. If they do that can any current Doka system be able to handle 100+ jumps without significant wear & tear or are they implementing a new type of system to cater for KT? It will be a record for the most continuous use of a single system! 

:cheers:


----------



## HoneyDaddy

Nahemah said:


> I wonder if National Geographis or DiscoveryChannel make some documentary on it


Of course they do!


----------



## mada_amy

WEB CAM


----------



## shrubit

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> ^^
> Yes, it has been announced some months ago that DOKA will do the complete formwork logistics for Kingdom Tower
> 
> Here's the article on their website (German): http://www.doka.com/web/newsroom/press/Kingdom_Tower.de.php


Thanks for the heads up.

I knew Doka had the ACS contact, but didn't know they are providing the whole solution for KT. If I recall Meva was contacted by Samsung/Turner for the table forms, which was a crane independent system and allowed for 3 day cycles. Is the Doka floor system capable of such cycle times?

:cheers:


----------



## MUHA

Way to go Saudi, It's about time to rewrite history!


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Fig.-3-Hows-the-worlds-tallest-buildings-have-grown by brucesflickr, on Flickr


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^I bet this trend is going to accelerate at a vast speed!


----------



## Msradell

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> ^^I bet this trend is going to accelerate at a vast speed!


I doubt it. We are presently stretching technology to the limits with the new tall buildings. In addition the economics certainly don't dictate taller buildings, they are a showpiece and not financially viable. So much of the total floor space especially on the lower floors is taken up by the core that in many cases the rentable space isn't even 50% of the entire space on a floor.


----------



## iKHALEDM

Where is Abraj Al Bait tower?

it's 601!


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
it finished construction after Burj Khalifa and therefor never has been the world's tallest


----------



## JorgeORandall

Amazing Skyscraper :banana: can't wait to see it's first floor


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> YES !! Rajivdevkk, Our SSC Family Friends:banana:, That's Our Baby :lol:!!, getting ready to Go Vertical Late Summer, Early Fall Next Year, 2014 IMO for sure my SSC Family Friends:cheers:


^^^^^^^^^ RISE Baby RISE !!:banana::cheers:
Wow !! 11 Months Later, That's Our Baby Rising in just 1 - 3 Months, as Predicted almost a Year Ago, Our SSC Friendly Family Friends:banana:, By 2020, It will Be very Close to be Completed and Maybe Opened Later that Year Before Christmas, 2020 IMO :banana:!!:cheers:

Long Live The Kingdom Tower !!


----------



## GulfArabia




----------



## K.S.A

welcome back *ChuckScraperMiami#1* ...:cheers:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ RISE Baby RISE !!:banana::cheers:
> Wow !! 11 Months Later, That's Our Baby Rising in just 1 - 3 Months, as Predicted almost a Year Ago, Our SSC Friendly Family Friends:banana:, By 2020, It will Be very Close to be Completed and Maybe Opened Later that Year Before Christmas, 2020 IMO :banana:!!:cheers:
> 
> Long Live The Kingdom Tower !!


Let's hope that your predictions are correct this time, just like last time!


----------



## ANDRETO

JorgeORandall said:


> Amazing Skyscraper :banana: can't wait to see it's first floor


^^ It is already constructed!!

Check the previous two pages of the thread, and you'll see this baby growing.


----------



## Kaiser Ferdinand

Have we got any floorplanes ?


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Cityhall said:


>


^^^^^^^^^^^^ You Got to Love the Song of The Kingdom Tower, It matches the Area and the Tower Perfect !! I Still Like this old Post of " The Fantastic Music Video " !! :banana:
Thank You CityHall, Our SSC Past Friendly Family Friend with Good Taste of Music !!:cheers:

Long Live the Kingdom Tower and This is It , It's Music to your Ears !!:lol::cheers:


----------



## alsaif2012

twitter.com/a9sss_ksa


----------



## K.S.A

new tower crane now :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## K.S.A

thanks so much *alsaif2012 *... :cheers:


----------



## K.S.A

twitter.com/a9sss_ksa


----------



## Lion007

Wonderful superskyscraper.:cheers::banana:


----------



## rubydwivedi

I thought Burj khalifa, dubai was the tallest of all the buildings in the world. Thanks for updating my knowledge.

Kingdom towers 1000m jeddah :cheers:


----------



## AbidM

rubydwivedi said:


> I thought Burj khalifa, dubai was the tallest of all the buildings in the world. Thanks for updating my knowledge.
> 
> Kingdom towers 1000m jeddah :cheers:


The Burj Khalifa is 163 floors, The Jeddah Kingdom Tower is 167 floors tall. Only a 5 floor difference. I'm not amazed, I would be if it was like 50, 25 or even ten floors higher but 5? Really?(!) Plus it looks taller because of it's spire, Cause every building has to have deceiving spire (sacarsm). The spire makes it 1000m, same thing the did with WTC1 in new york to make it 1776m (so it would match their independence date.) It really doesn't impress me. Something like the sky city on the otherhand, that's impressive but it's structures looks weak.

Also can we thank Fazrul Kahn, he's a Bangladeshi architectural engineer who came up with the concept of TUBULAR design, which is now prevalent in all modern skyscrapers, even this, he is the grand farther of all skyscrapers 100 floors and above. It's his genius idea that bought us to new heights (no pun intended)


----------



## ANDRETO

^^ And the Sky City in Changsha isn't even under construction yet.

It still being just another Hypertall proposal.


----------



## rauthier

AbidM said:


> The Burj Khalifa is 163 floors, The Jeddah Kingdom Tower is 167 floors tall. Only a 5 floor difference. I'm not amazed, I would be if it was like 50, 25 or even ten floors higher but 5? Really?(!) Plus it looks taller because of it's spire, Cause every building has to have deceiving spire (sacarsm). The spire makes it 1000m, same thing the did with WTC1 in new york to make it 1776m (so it would match their independence date.) It really doesn't impress me. Something like the sky city on the otherhand, that's impressive but it's structures looks weak.
> 
> Also can we thank Fazrul Kahn, he's a Bangladeshi architectural engineer who came up with the concept of TUBULAR design, which is now prevalent in all modern skyscrapers, even this, he is the grand farther of all skyscrapers 100 floors and above. It's his genius idea that bought us to new heights (no pun intended)


thats why i want the chicago spire to be built. it may not be "taller" but a person can be higher up in it than the burj.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

AbidM said:


> The spire makes it 1000m, same thing the did with WTC1 in new york to make it 1776m (so it would match their independence date.) It really doesn't impress me. Something like the sky city on the otherhand, that's impressive but it's structures looks weak.


The tapering design leaves little rentable space up that high, so naturally they would create a spire. If they wanted usable space at such a height it would have to be a very fat building.


----------



## droneriot

AbidM said:


> The Burj Khalifa is 163 floors, The Jeddah Kingdom Tower is 167 floors tall. Only a 5 floor difference


167 - 163 = 4


----------



## GeoDude

rauthier said:


> thats why i want the chicago spire to be built. it may not be "taller" but a person can be higher up in it than the burj.


there are two observation decks currently open that are higher than the burj's. the shanghai world financial center, and the canton tower in guangzhou


----------



## ZZ-II

GeoDude said:


> there are two observation decks currently open that are higher than the burj's. the shanghai world financial center, and the canton tower in guangzhou


The Mecca Royal Clock Tower has an observation deck at 558m. Also the ST will have a higher deck than Burj Khalifa.


----------



## iamtheSTIG

The observation deck on this is going to be around 650m isn't it?

That will be incredible especially with a glass floor!


----------



## Nneznajka

wow


----------



## Gudavalli

1st September by *Jayson Ramirez*


----------



## Gudavalli

^^


----------



## Gudavalli

^^


----------



## Fouz

Woot Woot Gudavalli!


----------



## oscillation

Here will build something big!


----------



## æthær

AbidM said:


> The Burj Khalifa is 163 floors, The Jeddah Kingdom Tower is 167 floors tall. Only a 5 floor difference. I'm not amazed, I would be if it was like 50, 25 or even ten floors higher but 5? Really?(!) Plus it looks taller because of it's spire, Cause every building has to have deceiving spire (sacarsm). The spire makes it 1000m, same thing the did with WTC1 in new york to make it 1776m (so it would match their independence date.) It really doesn't impress me.



Also, the 1WTC is 541m tall, not 1776m. :nuts:


----------



## ZZ-II

it almost seems that the raft of the core wasn't poured yet on september 1st


----------



## K.S.A

WOW thanx *Gudavalli *:applause:


----------



## Munwon

Awesome updates! I was never given a straight answer but will the middle of the core where the 3 wings meet be thicker than the wings themselves? It seems not poured yet...


----------



## thejacko5

the red tower sections may belong to a wolff crane.

swiss made.


----------



## K.S.A

thanks a lot *Gudavalli *


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Probably more than 5m tall now


----------



## GulfArabia

^^2002 to go lol


----------



## KillerZavatar

GulfArabia said:


> ^^2002 to go lol


I wish


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

It should be 2018 to commemorate the topping out of the world's tallest building


----------



## Urban Dave

Formworks!!!! YES! Great to see that even in the beginning look like they are going to work 24-hour a day!


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

And how they gonna pump concrete 1000m up? There was argument about that


----------



## thejacko5

i was right, it is a wolff crane (red)


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

They would go at a rate of 1 floor per 3 days.


----------



## VacaLoca

Where will Kingdom Tower be in terms of highest occupied floor? Below is a diagram of supertall buildings in order of % of total height which is not occupied. Burj Khalifa is the biggest 'cheater', but still has the highest occupied floor in the world at 585 meter.


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## K.S.A

i would take pic from this place when completed this monster


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

VacaLoca said:


> Where will Kingdom Tower be in terms of highest occupied floor? Below is a diagram of supertall buildings in order of % of total height which is not occupied. Burj Khalifa is the biggest 'cheater', but still has the highest occupied floor in the world at 585 meter.


This is good overview. Yet, i don't understand what occupiable floor means? Floors can contain offices, apartments, observatories,.... what else? :cheers:


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

K.S.A said:


> i would take pic from this place when completed this monster


It would be great if you could provide us some more pics even before it's finished. So, that we could see some of the area along with construction site. Just keep posting....:cheers:


----------



## alsaif2012

11/09/2014



Large size























website
http://www.wolffkran.ch/

http://www.cityofcranes.com/


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

^^How tall is that wolf crane?:cheers:


----------



## K.S.A

best update ever ... :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

Awesome update!

Will there be 3 of these red cranes for each side of the core?


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

I found this Wolffkran. It's model 1250 B. It has capacity of lifting 60 tons.

Wolffkran 1250 B

Yet, i can't find hight of crane. It seems it can be composed of elements to desired hight.

img by: www.wolffkran.com


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

alsaif2012 said:


>


Yet, i don't believe they do helicopter mounting as depicted on picture. It might be on this photo just for commercial reasons...


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

:cheers:Btw, does anyone know which company is building tower? Germans?


----------



## K.S.A

*contractor* : Saudi Binladin Group .
*Developer* : Jeddah Economic Company .


----------



## ZZ-II

Ivan the Immigrant said:


> :cheers:Btw, does anyone know which company is building tower? Germans?


The fountaion piles are made by Bauer.


----------



## Rhino

This thread started in what, 2007 ? Had there been a floor constructed?


----------



## Partizany

regarding this shematisc, its about 120-130m high!




Ivan the Immigrant said:


> I found this Wolffkran. It's model 1250 B. It has capacity of lifting 60 tons.
> 
> Wolffkran 1250 B
> 
> Yet, i can't find hight of crane. It seems it can be composed of elements to desired hight.
> 
> img by: www.wolffkran.com


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Rhino said:


> This thread started in what, 2007 ? Had there been a floor constructed?


They only started piling last year, and now there is one floor built.


----------



## ZZ-II

Rhino said:


> This thread started in what, 2007 ? Had there been a floor constructed?


In 2007 this project was more like a vision, and for a 1600m tall tower. Such a big project needs time. But now they're working on the first floors over ground :cheers:


----------



## alsaif2012

14/09/2014

2 . Crane


----------



## Urban Dave

ExCaliBourBG said:


> And how they gonna pump concrete 1000m up? There was argument about that


They can mix it in some floors and pump from there, saving lot of effort to pump all concrete from ground. Also maybe they don't use pumps, they rise containers with concrete that they pour where needed.

Great to see another crane, raised very soon! :banana:


----------



## Maximalist

You can tell a building is going to be fantastic when people get this excited just about seeing cranes go up!


----------



## prince angel

wow The tallest skyscraper in the world


----------



## ZZ-II

Urban Dave said:


> They can mix it in some floors and pump from there, saving lot of effort to pump all concrete from ground. Also maybe they don't use pumps, they rise containers with concrete that they pour where needed.
> 
> Great to see another crane, raised very soon! :banana:


they'll definitely use pumps. Lifting up concrete in a container up to 500m or more doesn't really work ^^. would take way too long.


----------



## K.S.A

awesome update as usual ... :cheers:


----------



## AltinD

Urban Dave said:


> They can mix it in some floors and pump from there, saving lot of effort to pump all concrete from ground. Also maybe they don't use pumps, they rise containers with concrete that they pour where needed.





ZZ-II said:


> they'll definitely use pumps. Lifting up concrete in a container up to 500m or more doesn't really work ^^. would take way too long.


Or they just construct the spire out of steel 


... I guess wind readings on the half build structure would help to decide what to do with the top (dumper or no dumper) and with what material to do it.


----------



## Spartan_X

The density of the rebar is amazing ... logical, when you think that these ground levels of the tower will have to withstand the weight of around 167 floors above them


----------



## Isek

alsaif2012 said:


>


Lol, that's a labor union demand saying: "Give the Wolff employees a salary according to the collective labor agreement for metal industry in Germany"

Seems Wolff tries to hold down their spendings on salary for workers.


----------



## j-biz

alsaif2012 said:


> 11/09/2014


Worth reposting on the next page. It really brings the tower to life! And holy cow is it big...


----------



## Gudavalli

I thought I would post this video which was probably taken before the 2 red cranes were installed. Ignore the date in the video.


----------



## skymad

Ivan the Immigrant said:


> I found this Wolffkran. It's model 1250 B. It has capacity of lifting 60 tons.
> 
> Wolffkran 1250 B
> 
> Yet, i can't find hight of crane. It seems it can be composed of elements to desired hight.
> 
> img by: www.wolffkran.com


Max height - 95m freestanding.


----------



## shrubit

In the photo updates, you can tell that:

two luffing Wolffkran cranes will be internal jumping cranes as they don't have any jumping cages and will be in the core as they are close together
 
the luffing Liebherr on the left has a jumping cage and is relatively close to one of the wings, suggesting it'll most likely be externally climbed.
 
the hammer head trolley jib crane has no jumping cage and is placed further away, suggesting it is only temporary.



That's my guess...


----------



## ZZ-II

I can imagine a 3rd wolff crane will be installed soon. On Burj Khalifa they were also working with 3 cranes at the core.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^Wow !! K.S.A. , Our SSC Friendly Family Dreams Do Come True Friend :banana:

It's Real and The " Kingdom Tower " and The " Four Seasons Hotel and Condos will Be ready for it's Guests and Residents Starting in 2020, and Opened to The Public To See Inside in 2021 For Sure IMO :lol::cheers:



K.S.A said:


> ^^ best render for kingdom tower..... :cheers:


Good Song by Kenny Loggins  !! Google it for You Tube !!
This Is It !!:banana:, Any SSC Friendly Family Forum Members out there Still saying it will Never be Built ??hno::nuts::lol:

Long Live the Kingdom Tower and The Tallest Tower in the World Till at Least 2022 IMO !!:cheers:

^^:righton:And Happy 12th Anniversary Our SkyScraperCity.com Website !! :dance::dance:

and To Another 12 Years To Come as we see a Future Mile High Tower by 2030 For Sure IMO :cheer:


----------



## Lion007

WOW Great Progress and wonderful Skyscraper:banana::cheers::cheers1::drunk:.


----------



## revpmaul

Isek said:


> Lol, that's a labor union demand saying: "Give the Wolff employees a salary according to the collective labor agreement for metal industry in Germany"
> 
> Seems Wolff tries to hold down their spendings on salary for workers.


This seems appropriate as with BK, these projects only seem affordable when the companies that win the bids don't pay their workers a fair wage. I'm assuming that the same blue army that built BK will be imported to build KT as well.

hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^Thanks Hamadx, Our SSC Friendly Family Friend:banana:, One of My Best Video's To Date and The " Kingdom Tower " Will be Completed by 2020 and Opened in 2021 For Sure IMO :cheers:
There's No Doubt in my mind:nuts:, IMO It will be Built and Completed In Our SSC Lifetime :banana:, " This Is It :dj:" Song by Kenny Loggins and 
Happy 12th Anniversary SkyScraperCity.com Website:grouphug:



hamadx said:


>


Long Live The Kingdom Tower:master:, The Tallest Tower In The World In 2020 IMO and maybe the Tallest till 2022 At Least IMO :banana:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Thanks Again and Again Rody69, Our SSC Friendly Family First Great Real Construction Photos Friend From Exactly 18 Months Ago !!:cheers:
Thanks Rody69, We Know your out there and Keep Posting Please more Great Photos !:banana:

Also, All Our SSC Friendly Family Friends, 

^^Happy 12th Anniversary To Our Greatest SkyScraperCity.com Website and to another 12 Years to Come !!:cheers:




Rody69 said:


> the photos from my evening visit (18.03.2013) :



^^Long Live The Kingdom Tower and The Tallest Tower in The World In 2020 IMO, and The World's Tallest Tower and Structure till at least 2022 IMO !!


----------



## Gudavalli

*September 15th* by Ronald Umpad


----------



## K.S.A

taken today by *Al_brofsr*










kingdom tower in saudi forum : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500019


----------



## alsaif2012

Burj Khalifa


Big size


----------



## skylinerway

Middle east has some of the tallest towers in the world, Burj Khalifa to name one of them. Can't wait to see the final piece of the "Kingdom Tower"


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Can't wait, so excited for Kingdom Tower...


----------



## GulfArabia




----------



## Aalecki

alsaif2012 said:


>


These views make me nauseous.

But what a nice tempo with the build of the KT.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

They've finally installed some cranes!!! Yay!!!! Can't wait to see them start constructing


----------



## juan.83

This is insane, can't wait for more


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Thanks Naif Saudi, Our SSC Friendly Family World Forums Moderator and Friend !!:banana:, a Great Owner and a Future 168- 170th Level Penthouse with 1 Striaght to the top Elevator Only gfot Him and His family, Nonstop !:lol:



Naif Saudi said:


> *Google Translation
> 
> Alwaleed: "Kingdom Tower" in Jeddah, will end after 63 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Alwaleed bin Talal Chairman of Kingdom Holding Company that the Bin Laden Group, Saudi Arabia Limited has injected 1.5 billion riyals exchange for a stake in Jeddah, the economic owner of Jeddah giant, which includes the highest tower in the world, raising the capital of Jeddah Economic from 7.3 billion riyals to 8.8 billion Real.
> 
> The share of Bin Laden in the first phase to create the world's tallest tower in Jeddah, up more than 1000 meters and a total cost estimated to 4.6 billion riyals.
> 
> Prince Alwaleed commented saying: "63 months from the day you get Kingdom at the highest tower in the world, God willing."
> 
> The area of ​​flat tower 500,000 square meters, consisting of Four Seasons Hotel and Apartments Four Seasons hotel and residential apartments and offices of the class A, in addition to special housing units and the highest observation tower in the world also includes several other facilities. The contract has been signed to build the tower with the Bin Laden Group, Saudi Arabia Ltd. to 4.6 billion Saudi riyals (1.2 billion dollars) as total cost of the project the city of the Kingdom about 75 billion riyals.*
> 
> :nuts:


^^^^ 63 Months till The End !!:banana:
He's Saying , " It's Not Nuts, It's Not Insane, It's Being Built at over 1000 Meters , I Promise, it's My Money and It Will Be Completed " The End " of construction in 63 Months !!That's exactly Before Christmas Holidays December, 2019 !! and Opened in 2020 IMO, 2021 For Sure !!:cheers:
kay: Happy 12th Anniversary Our SkyscraperCity.com Website !! We are Stronger now than Ever before and growing everyday !! 
Long Live The " Kingdom Tower " and SkyScraperCity.com Wide World Web Site for another 12 Years !! :cheers:
See You All SSC Friendly Family Fantastic Forum Friends in 2026 :lol::banana::angel::smug:


----------



## polaroideyewear-baku

very fantastic


----------



## rauthier

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> Thanks Naif Saudi, Our SSC Friendly Family World Forums Moderator and Friend !!:banana:, a Great Owner and a Future 168- 170th Level Penthouse with 1 Striaght to the top Elevator Only gfot Him and His family, Nonstop !:lol:



and the *entire* reason the tower was built in the first place is revealed.


----------



## Abdullah-atta

google translate:

Company announced Jeddah Economic, developer of the Tower and Kingdom City, the arrival of higher construction cranes tower in the world (Tower Crane), and Gary installation which six lengths 618, 602, 588 402 362 meters at the project site area sailed in the north of Jeddah, in an important step over the course of the project to acquire the title of "world's tallest tower." 

These jacks giant that has been specially manufactured for the construction of the Kingdom Tower supplied by each of the company Liebherr and company Wolffkran Germanies, known as "jacks climbing", where it was designed to be able to climb the tower through the hoistway of the Interior, and to contribute to the completion of the construction work of internal and external. 

In his comment, said Munib Hammoud, CEO of the Jeddah Economic, "will become the Kingdom Tower, when completed, an important milestone in the Kingdom in general and the city of Jeddah in particular. 

Now that the completed foundation works of the tower, we moved to the stage of construction above ground, due to the size and height of the Kingdom Tower, which will exceed one thousand meters, it would require the use of the best equipment and materials and the most effective methods, is certainly lifts my company Liebherr and Wolffkran are best suited for this task. 

The longer can these six cranes, a type of Liebherr 357 HC-L, lifting 18 tons at 44 m / min to heights equivalent height of the tower. Cranes are based on the body of the building and on a small base of support stunningly, where the dimensions do not exceed 2.4 m × 2.45 m. "

This distinction does not depend on the length of cranes, but they include the latest technology in heavy lifting and to enable them to withstand the harshest weather conditions, and in particular the strong wind in the high altitude in which they operate these cranes. The operators will be appointed specialists, and licensed to run this kind of jacks. 

With the completion of the piling work, kicked off the construction work above ground in September, is expected to be completed by the end of the first ten floors of this year, God willing according to plan. 

Kingdom Tower will feature 170-storey, seven of them devoted to the Four Seasons Hotel (200 rooms), five-star, and seven other offices, and the rest Vstandhan 121 luxury apartments. 

And will include a tower 61 storeys include 318 housing units, variety and equipped with services and facilities and sports centers, sport and health club, cafes and restaurants, as well as the highest viewing platform in the world at an altitude of 644 meters, to allow visitors to the tower a unique view of the city of Jeddah and the Red Sea coast.

http://www.mubasher.info/TDWL/news/2597695/-%D9%86%D8%A7%D8%B7%D8%AD%D8%A9-%D8%B3%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%A8-%D8%AC%D8%AF%D8%A9-%D8%AA%D8%AD%D8%AA%D8%B6%D9%86-%D8%A3%D8%B7%D9%88%D9%84-%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%81%D8%B9%D8%A9-%D8%A8%D9%86%D8%A7%D8%A1-%D8%A8%D8%B1%D8%AC%D9%8A%D8%A9-%D9%81%D9%8A-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85#.VBmlpUDpfmI


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

^^Ten floors by the end of this year... :banana: :banana:


----------



## abukhaled

when will kingdom tower reach the height 829 m ?
what date approximately?
because at this point we have to celebrate .


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

It took Burj Khalifa around 4-5 years to top out. If the Kingdom Tower keeps the same pace, then I guess 2017-2019.


----------



## shrubit

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> It took Burj Khalifa around 4-5 years to top out. If the Kingdom Tower keeps the same pace, then I guess 2017-2019.



Bear in mind KT has no varying floor heights so will achieve under 3 day cycles quicker than BK did.


----------



## K.S.A

Riyadh Crusher said:


> ^^Ten floors by the end of this year... :banana: :banana:


wooow that's very fast :banana:


----------



## The-Real-Link

Thanks very much for that photo, Abdulla. For those of us in the industry or at least following as enthusiasts, we can certainly appreciate the size of everything and gauge final areas and such.



K.S.A said:


> wooow that's very fast :banana:


Nah it sounds like a good timeframe though. If it's three to five days for a typical floor, that leaves us with about a floor a week / 4 a month for the largest levels and construction ramp up time. We still have about 14 weeks left until January so 10 floors sounds entirely doable in that time.

But the good news is it looked like in part due to the size, and in part due to programming schedule, that they had to pour the foundation in parts. While they're waiting almost a month for the core mat to cure, whichever is Wing #1 for example, is probably already strong enough to be built on and formed up. This way they're not just sitting around for a month (even if construction might wait less than that for curing). But again I'm just an enthusiast - not in the industry so I can't comment fully on that.


----------



## weidncol

Crazy to think that what's built now is just the core, considering how huge it is.


----------



## ZZ-II

K.S.A said:


> wooow that's very fast :banana:


I expected even more, but also 10 floors are great


----------



## oscillation

What a giant core!


----------



## j-biz

It still blows my mind that this thing is just sitting on top of the sand. No basement!


----------



## Munwon

Will the inner core gap be filled with concrete? It looks so strange with a hole in the middle.


----------



## 4npower

j-biz said:


> It still blows my mind that this thing is just sitting on top of the sand. No basement!





It's not just sitting on top of the sand. It's anchored to the earth just like any other Skyscraper :cheers:


----------



## Gabriel900

j-biz said:


> It still blows my mind that this thing is just sitting on top of the sand. No basement!


It's MAGIC! reach: :lol:


----------



## Slugbelch

Munwon said:


> Will the inner core gap be filled with concrete? It looks so strange with a hole in the middle.


That's the pool. Diving boards on the 5th floor.

btw, thanks people for getting pics and video of its early stages. Something we rarely got to see with the pioneer Burj Dubai (I'm old school).


----------



## kozi

more than 5 years... too many years...


----------



## K.S.A

Is there damper in tower ?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

j-biz said:


> It still blows my mind that this thing is just sitting on top of the sand. No basement!


Yeah, totally...


----------



## j-biz

4npower said:


> It's not just sitting on top of the sand. It's anchored to the earth just like any other Skyscraper :cheers:





ThatOneGuy said:


> Yeah, totally...


Ok obviously I'm familiar with the jillion piles they jammed 100 meters into the ground. BUT... you have to admit it's kind of a crazy sight to see the base of this huge tower just flush with the sand. Maybe it's just because I did not follow the construction of BK.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

j-biz said:


> Ok obviously I'm familiar with the jillion piles they jammed 100 meters into the ground.


Just making sure :lol:
You never know, with these threads...


----------



## desertpunk

*Kingdom Tower buys world's tallest crane *









http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index.cfm?method=home.cat&categoryid=2014091856561



> Thursday, 18 September 2014 11:56 AM
> 
> The developers behind Kingdom Tower, which aims to become the tallest building, said they have bought the world’s highest construction crane.
> 
> The crane would be able to reach the tower’s ultimate height of 1km and lift up to 18 tonnes at a speed of 44 metres per minute, Saudi Gazette reported.
> 
> Known as a “climbing crane”, the machine is designed to extend as construction of the tower progresses. Created by Germany’s Liebherr & WolffKran, the crane would be attached to the body of the building but sit atop a narrow support tower 2.4m by 2.45m wide.
> 
> The crane also features the latest in heavy-lifting technology that allows it to withstand harsh weather conditions, in particular the strong winds common at such heights.
> 
> [...]


----------



## skyperu34

Stunning and impressive pictures!!! Since the very beginning it´s breaking records already!


----------



## shrubit

> Kingdom Tower buys world's tallest crane


Come again? How can a building buy a crane? More likely they are being leased by the structure contractors or by SBL.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^where exactly does it say that exact quote in the quote 2 posts above you?


----------



## shrubit

The title of the article above and a few other non-construction orientated news site are reporting the same. It also reports the developers 'have bought the world's highest construction cranes', which is entirely false. Construction Week Online of course is not using that phrase. http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-30174-kingdom-tower-breaks-new-world-record/



> *"Construction of the skyscraper, which will stretch to a height of more than a kilometre, is being assisted by custom-built cranes from Germany’s Liebherr & WolffKrann."*


----------



## rauthier

you know those saudis...


----------



## GulfArabia

Saudi Media is basically dumb... take it from me.. a Saudi.


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

GulfArabia said:


> Saudi Media is basically dumb... take it from me.. a Saudi.


You should see Croatian media. That's where i come from. Croatian media are so dumb, that i don't even want to talk about that....:lol:Saudis are at least smart enough to build world's tallest building. Croatians are so smart, that they can barrely put three floors together....:cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
every media is dumb... journalists have to be ready to write about any topic possible, so it is only natural they do not know specifics about skyscrapers or space or medicine or anything for that matter in detail. Just something out of a random field breaks records or gets discovered and they have to write about that thing with limited amount of time to inform themselves on these matters.


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

ThatOneGuy said:


> Yeah, totally...


Does anyone know how deep these foundations are?


----------



## ZZ-II

Ivan the Immigrant said:


> Does anyone know how deep these foundations are?


The deepest piles are 110m in the ground.


----------



## Shaddorry

ZZ-II said:


> The deepest piles are 110m in the ground.


Oh hell no! really? that's deep.


----------



## AltinD

I guess it's time for a repost:


----------



## lsjz94

It is awesome!!


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

oops, double post....


----------



## K.S.A

*Burj khalifa :*

piling : 192 piling

deepest piles : 50 m

*Kingdom tower :*

piling : 270 piling

deepest piles : 105 m 


:cheers:


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

AltinD said:


> I guess it's time for a repost:


So, it has no foundations at all? I mean, instead of foundations it has piles...? Is it really possible that building just stands on piles without foundations? There are lot of buildings in New York that have piles, but they also have foundations...Jeddah tower has only this 4-5 metres thick raft foundation besides piles, but can it be enough?
I mean, what will prevent building from bending on one side?


----------



## inno4321

I envy kingdom tower. seoul must built like a tremendous tower in seoul. china middle east amazing


----------



## minichori

anyway burj khalifa remains standing lol


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

K.S.A said:


> *Burj khalifa :*
> 
> piling : 192 piling
> 
> deepest piles : 50 m
> 
> *Kingdom tower :*
> 
> piling : 270 piling
> 
> deepest piles : 105 m
> 
> 
> :cheers:


So, Burj Khalifa has piles instead of foundations as well....What about other supertalls or even highrises in Dubai and Saudi Arabia. Do they all have piles....?


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Ivan the Immigrant said:


> So, Burj Khalifa has piles instead of foundations as well....What about other supertalls or even highrises in Dubai and Saudi Arabia. Do they all have piles....?


They are literally building on sand. What do you think? Even lowrise buildings like Dubai Mall have piles. Also it's not "instead of a foundation". Piles are, like the raft / base mat, part of a foundation.


----------



## Pablobegood

Ivan the Immigrant said:


> So, Burj Khalifa has piles instead of foundations as well....What about other supertalls or even highrises in Dubai and Saudi Arabia. Do they all have piles....?


Piles are best foundations for sand soil. It's the same concept as a beach umbrella: at the beginning you can nail the umbrella easily, but when you go deeper the stick it's harder to nail because of side friction, until a point you can't go any deeper.


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> They are literally building on sand. What do you think? Even lowrise buildings like Dubai Mall have piles. Also it's not "instead of a foundation". Piles are, like the raft / base mat, part of a foundation.


Yes, i knew they are building on sand. But i didn't know how deep that sand is going. I thought sand cannot be so deep. I thought sand is maybe 20-30 metres deep and after the sand there is a solid rock. But it seems there is not rock... How deep is send in Dubai and Jeddah?


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

^^I mean, why didn't they excavated sand until they reached solid rock, and then start building foundations on solid rock?


----------



## weidncol

Ivan - For future reference, please simply edit your previous posts rather than double posting to add on to your previous one. Thanks!


----------



## Shaddorry

Pablobegood said:


> Piles are best foundations for sand soil. It's the same concept as a beach umbrella: at the beginning you can nail the umbrella easily, but when you go deeper the stick it's harder to nail because of side friction, until a point you can't go any deeper.


London and Brussels have them too. They're also great for swampy soil.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Ivan, it's common in NYC and other areas to go directly to bedrock (stone), because it's relatively shallow. For Dubai, Jeddah, and many other areas of the world, having solid rock is not an option. The graphs I've seen show limestone and other somewhat solid material far below 400 meters / 1,300 feet down. In the Middle East, it's mostly sand and other varieties of loose stone so it's not suitable to dig that far for a foundation. 

In other words, most of the newer buildings being built have to rely upon soil friction + piles + a mat to all add together to form the foundation, not just building steel on rock strong enough.

I'd imagine nearly any tall building still has a concrete base / mat, even if it's not as thick as this. But again, a smaller mat may rest on stronger ground and need less pile or caisson work to fully compile a foundation. Here, they don't have that so different techniques have to be used.


----------



## VacaLoca

Has this been posted? 
Jeddah Kingdom Tower - 12th September 2014:


----------



## AltinD

Yes, it was


----------



## j-biz

The world's tallest trees, the California Redwoods, can grow over 100 meters tall, yet have root systems that only go down into the ground a few meters. It's about STRENGTH, not SIZE.









Wikipedia user Acroterion


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Why do the branches have to be all the way up there? Lol


----------



## alsaif2012

18/09/2014
















Full Size


----------



## K.S.A

impressive update ... 

good progress ... :cheers:


----------



## naki

great！！！come on KT!


----------



## S.T.Y AP

Powerful building!






































http://architizer.com/blog/kingdom-tower-10-facts/


----------



## S.T.Y AP

edit.


----------



## Shaddorry

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> Why do the branches have to be all the way up there? Lol


Because the leaves need to catch sunlight. If they were at the base of the tree it's size would block the tree's sunlight, which would result that the tree would die. If they would have been smaller the sunlight would have been blocked by the surrounding trees.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

S.T.Y AP said:


>


Really nice lobby!

Also, I can't wait to see that curved glass canopy. Seems to be an often overlooked detail.


----------



## Fayez

The height in the thread topic is still 1007m ? why ? 

it is 1000M+


----------



## shqipo

what is the maximum available height of 1007 meters?


----------



## MUHA

Thank you alsaif2012


----------



## K.S.A

fayzoon said:


> The height in the thread topic is still 1007m ? why ?
> 
> it is 1000M+


You're right


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

Arch said:


> The raft is not the foundation, the piles are. The raft helps spread the buildings load onto the piles evenly and ties them all together. Like the spine of a comb but flat. Piles can support extremely heavy loads because of all the friction to the surrounding earth (sand). The raft has a tiny amount in comparison. If this building had only the raft, it would be like a boat (raft) on water and sink when the load became too much.


So, beeing squeezed between piles and building, raft must have suffered tremendous pressure. I was wandering what materiel is raft built off. I guess it's concrete reinforced with lot of steel. How much steel is there in raft? And, btw, does anyone know what are piles made of...?


----------



## AltinD

^^ Everything (pile and raft) are reinforced concrete. 

And the raft is not squeezed between them, the raft transfer the load of the building to the piles beneath, just like the seating surface of the chair transfer the weight of the fatarse on top of it to the chair legs.


----------



## HoneyDaddy

Ivan the Immigrant said:


> ...I was wandering what materiel is raft built off. I guess it's concrete reinforced with lot of steel. How much steel is there in raft? And, btw, does anyone know what are piles made of...?


Wrong guess! The raft is made of depleted uranium, and the piles in any KSA building are all made of 24k gold-reinforced diamond! :cheers: (Cheers with Ice-Oil)


----------



## Shaddorry

HoneyDaddy said:


> Wrong guess! The raft is made of depleted uranium, and the piles in any KSA building are all made of 24k gold-reinforced diamond! :cheers: (Cheers with Ice-Oil)


hahaha good one


----------



## brian the real story

Man!!!what can i say...even at still foundation stage am very much excited..and when completed the excitement might kill me!!!!!!!!:carrot: :carrot: :carrot:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^Your Exactly Right KingdomTower, Our Friendly Family Knows How to count the months Friend :banana:
True , your so true, 5 Years Plus 3 Months = 63 Months, We SSC Friendly Family Friends Wish You A Merry Christmas:cheers:, 2019, " Kingdom Tower " and a Happy New Year, 2020 !! With Fireworks all around The " Kingdom Tower "



KingdomTower said:


> ^^*63 months = 5 years* :banana:
> actually five years is very short period for ultra high rise building!
> 
> BK tooks 6 years :cheers:


Happy 12 Th Anniversary Our SSC Friendly Family Friends !!
Long Live the Kingdom Tower and Long Live The SkyScraperCity.com World Wide Website For another 12 Years to see a Mile High Tower by 2030 IMO !! I Hope, !! :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II

brian the real story said:


> Man!!!what can i say...even at still foundation stage am very much excited..and when completed the excitement might kill me!!!!!!!!:carrot: :carrot: :carrot:


Foundation is done already, now the tower is rising


----------



## brian the real story

ZZ-II said:


> Foundation is done already, now the tower is rising


DAMN!!!!!!!!!i should plan a trip to jeddah this december!


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^and again when it's completed


----------



## K.S.A

last update *18/09/2014 *by *alsaif2012* ... page 437


----------



## alsaif2012

@EngAbdurhman


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^:dj::applause:2 Minutes of Relaxation Music and a Good Dance Song:check: too of the 21st Century:cheers:
Thanks to PommesBude, Our Past SSC Friendly Family Friend:lol:hno:



PommesBude said:


> :cheers:


^^Long Live the Kingdom Tower:banana: and Long Live the 12th Anniversary of Our SkyscraperCity.com World Wide Website and Many More Great Years to come !!:cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

And long live the architects and engineers that continue to make our world a more amazing place :cheers:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^^^^^ThatOneGuy, Our SSC Friendly Family Friend:banana:, I found it:lol:, The One you were just talking about, :banana:
This is Really Interesting !! 
Enjoy !!:cheers:



fayzoon said:


> ^^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqP5DjCx2r0
> 
> @ 1:35


^^^^^^
Thanks Fayzoon , Our SSC Friendly Family Friend , Great You Tube Update and Great Architect Adrian Smith Interview !!:cheers:

Long Live the Kingdom Tower and Happy 12th Anniversary SSC Website:banana: and Many More Years to Come Our SSC Friendly Family Friends !!:cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

That blue steel could be part of the climbing formwork already. I really hope it


----------



## K.S.A

awesome video ...


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

ZZ-II said:


> That blue steel could be part of the climbing formwork already. I really hope it


I was thinking the same, it looks solid and goes up pretty far. It makes sense to install the climbing formwork right after the walls of level 1 are poured


----------



## iamtheSTIG

alsaif2012 said:


> @EngAbdurhman


I think that is concrete former, the walls/boards for it can be seen towards the lower bit of the structure!

Also it's great having not updates monthly, not updates weekly, but updates pretty much daily! :banana:


----------



## ibib

المدينة الساحلية دخلت الموسوعة أول مرة عام 1980
بعد النافورة والسارية .. جدة تستعد لدخول "جينيس" بأطول "ناطحة سحاب"

سبق- جدة: تُوشك محافظة جدة على الدخول ضمن المدن العالمية ذات الارتفاعات الشاهقة من حيث المباني والمعالم، وذلك بتسجيلها للمرة الثانية في موسوعة جينيس للأرقام القياسية باحتوائها على أطول سارية عَلَم في العالم التي دُشِّنت، مساء أمس، الموافق لليوم الوطني ٨٤ للمملكة، بميدان خادم الحرمين الشريفين.

وكانت جدة قد دخلت لمنظومة الأرقام القياسية في المرة الأولى عام ١٩٨٠ بنافورتها الشهيرة على شواطئها تحت مسمّى نافورة الملك فهد كأطول نافورة في العالم بارتفاع ٣١٢ متراً, بينما حطّمت سارية العَلَم الحديثة الرقم القياسي المسجّل بطاجيكستان وقبلها مملكة الأردن لتسجل ارتفاعاً يزيد على ١٧١ متراً، في حين تصبح السارية الأعلى عالمياً ثاني أعلى ارتفاع بمحافظة جدة بعد نافورة الملك فهد.

وتترقب محافظة جدة مشروع ناطحة السحاب الأولى بها التي تتمثل في برج "الميل" أو برج الوليد الذي تمّ الإعلان عنه مسبقاً لتكون على موعد مع رقم جديد في جينيس وتسجل المبنى الاكثر ارتفاعا في العالم.

Two Guinness World Record Holders_DSC8623 - Copy by Ian Gearing, on Flickr

Google Translation

*Coastal city entered encyclopedia the first time in 1980
After the fountain and Flagpole .. Jeddah is preparing to enter the "Guinness" longest "skyscraper"*​
Sbak- Jeddah: about Jeddah province on access within the cities of the world with high altitudes and in terms of buildings and monuments, and it recorded for the second time in the Guinness Book of Records its proximity to the tallest flagpole in the world, which was launched yesterday evening, corresponding to the National Day 84 of the kingdom, to the field of server the Two Holy Mosques.

The Jeddah has entered the system records the first time in 1980 fountain famous for its beaches under the name of King Fahd Fountain tallest fountain in the world, up 312 meters, while shattered flagpole modern record Tajikistan and accepted by the Kingdom of Jordan to record a rise of more than 171 meters, while become universally Flagpole Top the second highest rise in Jeddah after King Fahd Fountain.

And waiting for the province of Jeddah project by the first skyscraper in the tower, which is "the tendency" or tower-Walid, which was announced in advance to be on a date with a new number and recorded in the Guinness building rose the most in the world.

The tower will be a portal for newborn buildings projects high-rise thereafter.

Source


----------



## 4npower

ZZ-II said:


> That blue steel could be part of the climbing formwork already. I really hope it





I'm sure it is. It has "Doka" on it and that's what they do. Also, yellow and blue seem to be their color. Awesome days :cheers:

http://www.constructionweekonline.c...dom-tower-will-set-formwork-record-says-doka/


----------



## bigreach

^^If ChuckScraperMiami, and Killer Zavatar (wally) are watching this,,(previous pg), than it,, well it, should go full height... They are savvy Veterans, and I follow there views..


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
I'm always watching, even if a proposal has tiny chances to rise :lol: but yes, look at that progress  the nonbelievers will soon be silenced. This has high chances of going up. Only weird and unfortunate circumstances can stop it now and even then burj Khalifa had problems in the dubai financial crisis and still made it to the top because it was just to big and too far into construction to fail :cheers:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^Thanks BigReach, I did read that, and Thanks again Our SSC Friendly Family Friend , and Thanks to All Our SSC Friendly Family Friends , thanks ZZ-II , a great SSC Friendly Family long time friend :cheers:



ZZ-II said:


> far taller than 1001m ?
> 
> 
> 
> yes it has . but we'v to wait until next year until we'll see it rising out of the desert.


^^ It will be the Greatest and Tallest Tower on Earth IMO for at least 3 - 5 Years for sure till 2025 IMO, 
Yes ZZ-II, We will see this amazing Spire on top of the 170 Floors Rising a lot a Little Taller than 1001 Meters, still around 1007 Meters IMO, we still should keep the Top saying there at the same Height, this could go either way, and I still say a little higher than 1001 Meters , too, I hope a lot higher, We'll see by 2019 for Sure Our SSC Friendly Family World Moderator and Friend !!:cheers:
Geese , I really need more Mocha in my coffee and A New Windows 8 and a Better stay on Letters Keyboard !! 
Long Live the Kingdom Tower and Long Live the 12th Anniversary SkyscraperCity Dot com world wide Website for another 12 Years to come !! :applause::bow::apple::lovethem:


----------



## cd7890

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^Thanks BigReach, I did read that, and Thanks again Our SSC Friendly Family Friend , and Thanks to All Our SSC Friendly Family Friends , thanks ZZ-II , a great SSC Friendly Family long time friend :cheers:
> 
> 
> ^^^^ It will be the Greatest and Tallest Tower on Earth IMO for at least 3 - 5 Years for sure till 2025 IMO,
> Yes ZZ-II, We will see this amazing Spire on top of the 170 Floors Rising a lot a Little Taller than 1001 Meters, still around 1007 Meters IMO, we still should keep the Top saying there at the same Height, this could go either way, and I still say a little higher than 1001 Meters , too, I hope a lot higher, We'll see by 2019 for Sure Our SSC Friendly Family World Moderator and Friend !!:cheers:
> ^^ Geese , I really need more Mocha in my coffee and A New Windows 8 and a Better stay on Letters Keyboard !! :lol:
> Long Live the Kingdom Tower and Long Live the 12th Anniversary SkyscraperCity:banana: Dot com world wide Website for another 12 Years to come !! :applause::bow::apple::lovethem:


if you dont stop with the similes in your posts,i will report you,just cut it out already


----------



## webeagle12

cd7890 said:


> if you dont stop with the similes in your posts,i will report you,just cut it out already


Looks like 12 year old girl posted that


----------



## 4npower

cd7890 said:


> if you dont stop with the similes in your posts,i will report you,just cut it out already





Go ahead, be childish and report him. It wouldn't be the first time. All the Moderators, including our founder, know him, and are well aware of his use of Smilies. He's actually cut back a great deal due to the complaints of a few cry babies. He's not doing anything wrong and SSC has no rules for the amount of Smilies one can use in a single post. If it bothers you that much, feel free to block him, and then you won't see any of his posts hno:
Carry on ChuckScraperMiami#1 :cheers:


----------



## 4npower

webeagle12 said:


> Looks like 12 year old girl posted that





Yeah, I guess I misspoke in my above post. I thought he was complaining about the use of Smilies, but in fact he is complaining about the use of similes. I honestly have no clue what the hell that is :lol:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^Is there a Law about Using too many Smiles , Our Moderators use more than you can Imagine and Jan , Our Administrator said I was fine with all my posts for the Over 10 Years here, I see no Problem and May God Bless you Our SSC Friendly Family Friend !!:banana::angel1::heart::cheers1::lovethem:
Thanks Naif Saudi, Our Beloved SSC Friendly Family World Moderator and Loves Smiles Friend !! 



Naif Saudi said:


> *January 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went today to the project site
> 
> 
> Congratulations to start work
> :dance:
> 
> Congratulations to start work
> :dance:
> 
> 
> I have seen a number of equipment and the number of employment...:nuts::nuts:
> 
> 
> :banana::banana::banana::banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment from a remote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gateway Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Happy 12th Anniversary Our SSC Friendly Family Friend and Many more Smiles to you always and forever , 
Long Live the Kingdom Tower and Long Live the SkyscraperCity Dot come Website !! :hug::smug: and I was also told by Yellow Fever, Our SSC Friendly Family North American Cities Moderator and Desertpunk , another Moderator , I can use Up To 10 Different Smiles at each post , and that's what I've been doing for 10 Years Of my Past over 4, 000 Posts !!

I really need a Big Pot of coffee now, Just a little excited , sorry , myy SSC Friendly family Friends !!


----------



## webeagle12

4npower said:


> Go ahead, be childish and report him. It wouldn't be the first time. All the Moderators, including our founder, know him, and are well aware of his use of Smilies. He's actually cut back a great deal due to the complaints of a few cry babies. He's not doing anything wrong and SSC has no rules for the amount of Smilies one can use in a single post. If it bothers you that much, feel free to block him, and then you won't see any of his posts hno:
> Carry on ChuckScraperMiami#1 :cheers:


Just put him on ignore list. Problem solved


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

4npower said:


> Yeah, I guess I misspoke in my above post. I thought he was complaining about the use of Smilies, but in fact he is complaining about the use of similes. I honestly have no clue what the hell that is :lol:


You didn't misspeak. What you said was perfectly valid. He just spelt it wrong, because I don't see any similes in Chuck's post...


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> great updates! this tower is rising quick :cheers: will be up a few floors in no time!


But i guess it'll take at least until the end of october until they can pour the first floor with the climbing formwork. But then this will fly up :cheers:


----------



## bigreach

^^Damn Sorry, I Posted the message that got the smile's,, I thought everyone here, with some seniority and , (well common sense), knew Chuck is the MAN!!!!! And has a certain way of expressing himself,, and making everybody feel better about themselve's, their post's, and this World... Good job,, Chuck!!!!!
Oh simile's,, that's not my expertise, that's for an English major,,


----------



## KøbenhavnK

cd7890 said:


> if you dont stop with the similes in your posts,i will report you,just cut it out already


Quite right. Smiles might lead to laughing. Perhaps even high fives, hugging and loud outbursts.

Life is much too serious for things like that. :bash:

:cheers::banana::banana::banana::cheers: :lol::lol::lol:

(It's so far between I get to act like a 12-year-old girl. I have to do it in moderation not to get carried away)


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^, They say 10 Is The Limit to Each Post, Okay, I can deal with That !!:applause::check:

You Are So Quite Right Kobenhavnk, Our SSC Friendly Family Still Laughing at Smiles and Just can't Stop Laughing Friend !!:banana:




KøbenhavnK said:


> Quite right. Smiles might lead to laughing. Perhaps even high fives, hugging and loud outbursts.
> 
> Life is much too serious for things like that. :bash:
> 
> :cheers::banana::banana::banana::cheers: :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> (It's so far between I get to act like a 12-year-old girl. I have to do it in moderation not to get carried away)


 I need More Coffee :lol:
I Love this Great SkyscraperCity Dot Come World Wide Website, 
and to Another 12 Years of Laughing at My smiles for Our SSC Friendly Family Friends
Happy 12 Th Anniversary All Our SSC Members, Moderators, Founders and Co - Founders, and Jan, Our Administrator and Friends !!
May God Bless ALL, and Long Live the Kingdom Tower , The World's Tallest from 2019 to Who Knows When !!:rock::angel1:


----------



## Checoblett

Damo said:


> I've come across this very good model of The Tower. Unfortunately it's 2.2km South of Where it actually will be. I've pointed this out in my review of the model so hopefully the modeller will shift this to where it is being built.......
> 
> Here's The Model's Web Page
> http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=b16c658cc8aed029c413061a93a175d7


Hoola! Descargué el modelo y lo reubiqué en la posición correcta, en las propiedades del modelo que viene dentro del .kmz en la barra lateral, automaticamente el modelo se pone en modo libre para reubicarlo, rotarlo, y cambiarlo de tamaño, y lo puse como se supone que quedaria, solo haria falta crear un modelo de toda la obra completa! :lol:










Saludos!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I wonder if you'll be able to see it from Sudan


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^ 7 Minutes and 50 Seconds of Sit back Relaxation Music while reading the Great Posts of Our SSC Friendly Family Friends !!
Yes :lol:, I found Ithno:, The Whole 7 Minute Version of the Greatest Song for Our Kingdom Tower, 
Your going to love this Song and Video, the 2nd one is the whole song !!
I Found It !! Play It SAM :dj::fiddle::angel1:


Enjoy and Long Live the Kingdom Tower !!


Cityhall said:


>


:heart:Long Live The Kingdom Tower and Long Live the 12th Anniversary SkyscraperCity Dot Come World Wide Website !!:cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
1000m height, then the horizon is at 112.8km away according to this website. So it is impossible to see it from Sudan, which is over 200km away. From the top of the Mecca Clock Tower however or the other way around it might be possible. there is however a mountain in the way, so i am not sure about that.


----------



## tobytobias

ThatOneGuy said:


> I wonder if you'll be able to see it from Sudan


well i doubt that, but maybe you'll able to see the tower from mecca cmiiw


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^^^ I can See your house from the Top of the Kingdom Tower !! :cheers:

Thanks xAbdOo, Our SSC Friendly Family Friend, !!




xAbd0o said:


> That's it I'm calling the SCAF and telling them to build 100s of 1k+ towers around the pyramids. Show me that smug now :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know you live in the future :laugh:


:bow::hilariousGot to Love this !! and Long Live the Kingdom Tower and Long Live the 12th Anniversary of the SkyscraperCity Dot Come World Wide Website !!:banana::apple::lovethem:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
great post, Conejo! :cheers:

Saudi Arabia is always negatively representated in western news. with projects like these and making the country more attractive for tourist, maybe the world can get a better image of the country and maybe the country can get a little more open towards the west as well. It's a long way to go, but maybe this is a great step if it indeed sparks tourism. I do not intend to spark a political discussion, just my two cents. :cheers:

This tower will just be awesome in any way!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

KøbenhavnK said:


> ^^
> Why do you like this building Bigreach. It's one big needle? :lol:


Why does anyone like the Chrysler Building? It's just a giant pencil with some gargoyles tacked on it.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
you put yourself into a dangerous position, saying this on this forum. there are people getting pretty butthurt, if you say something against their favorite building :lol:


----------



## Conejo1

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> great post, Conejo! :cheers:
> 
> Saudi Arabia is always negatively representated in western news. with projects like these and making the country more attractive for tourist, maybe the world can get a better image of the country and maybe the country can get a little more open towards the west as well. It's a long way to go, but maybe this is a great step if it indeed sparks tourism. I do not intend to spark a political discussion, just my two cents. :cheers:
> 
> This tower will just be awesome in any way!


Well, the reason why I even wrote my post is because I saw people touching on this subject and almost objecting to the fact that this historical tower is indeed being built in KSA. Of course those people know almost nothing about KSA other than what they read in the media and what they hear from various sources (often false or highly exaggerated). Personally I have seen several Western and even Arab news outlets write outright lies about KSA.

I don't want to turn this thread into something that does not concern this thread but you are indeed right about KSA not doing enough to improve its public relations let alone tourism. There are a lot of misconceptions out there and it's A LOT more complex than it appears. Not saying that KSA is perfect (far from it) but most people are really clueless and think of KSA like another Afghanistan despite being one of the richest countries out there, being a developed country (although still emerging at a fast rate) and having a pretty high HDI index (number 34). 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_Human_Development_Index

We as people are neither what many people imagine.:bash: Of course misconceptions and prejudices don't go away overnight so I don't have any high hopes for now at least but ultimately this will change too. Like anything else.

This is why I am happy about this project. People might dislike the design of the Kingdom Tower or complain about Arabs "building yet another useless tower" (forgetting that we are talking about the ME which is home to arguably the oldest civilizations on the planet and it not being "useless" economically either) or whatever some of them write but at least it is very valuable publicity and a opportunity for the government to improve those areas that you have mentioned. Especially tourism.:cheers: I am just happy about all the big projects in the country and the progress on almost all fronts. The Kingdom Tower being a major event on that list.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> you put yourself into a dangerous position, saying this on this forum. there are people getting pretty butthurt, if you say something against their favorite building :lol:


It's be hypocrisy to oversimplify someone's favourite building then get mad when it's done to your own..
I've said worse, anyway.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Even if you couldn't see the building itself, you could probably seem the lightbeams shooting up from each tower. That or just trim the mountain a bit ;p


----------



## bigreach

It is one massive needle,, but it, well, it hold's it's shape all the way,, it, as well as the Burj are true to what they are,,, they Taper,,, They don't suddenly,, stop, have a 100 meter square roof,, then throw a 100 meter needle on the top... I guess that's why this is 1 of my fav's,,, it will be mindboggling....


----------



## KøbenhavnK

^^
Down with needles!

But I'll only support you fifty percent of the way. I like spires when they are an integral part of the building.

But it's difficult to have opinions set in stone when these new megas are needles themselves  

(But GOD do I disrespect buildings like Trump in Chicago Bank of America in NY)


----------



## droneriot

You guys are the skyscraper version of trekkies. :lol:


----------



## KøbenhavnK

Yes but dress-wise we make less of a spectacle when we move through the city on our way to the annual convention.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

droneriot said:


> You guys are the skyscraper version of trekkies. :lol:



Now that you bring that up... this tower looks a bit like Commodore Decker's planet killing machine.

(The Doomsday Machine, 1967)


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^











My favorite Old Show episode.


----------



## Bohdan Astro

alsaif2012 said:


> 11/09/2014
> 
> 
> 
> Large size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> website
> http://www.wolffkran.ch/
> 
> http://www.cityofcranes.com/



I see that at the construction site two cranes Wolff 355B (not 1250B ones!) are erected ... 
Also, at present there is erected one Liebherr 357HC-L... Right?

Very interesting! Most of tallest skyscrapers were constructed using Favelle Favco tower cranes. 
It seems that tallest skyscraper will be constructed without using of these cranes. 
Instead of Favelle Favco there will be employed German cranes Wolff and Liebherr...


----------



## bigreach

KøbenhavnK said:


> ^^
> Down with needles!
> 
> But I'll only support you fifty percent of the way. I like spires when they are an integral part of the building.
> 
> But it's difficult to have opinions set in stone when these new megas are needles themselves
> 
> (But GOD do I disrespect buildings like Trump in Chicago Bank of America in NY)


^^I'm not any kind of spire liker,, the only major that looks, and to me seems "integral" on any building is Jin Mao. I mean that's Perfect.
This here, just will be "continuous" taper all they way up, I just am an awe, it's being attempted, and hope it passes Burj.

Great update,, just above Bohdan Astro..


----------



## weidncol

bigreach said:


> ^^I'm not any kind of spire liker,, the only major that looks, and to me seems "integral" on any building is Jin Mao. I mean that's Perfect.
> This here, just will be "continuous" taper all they way up, I just am an awe, it's being attempted, and hope it passes Burj.
> 
> Great update,, just above Bohdan Astro..


The Chrysler building too.


----------



## christos-greece

Kingdom Tower update diagram:
diagram by christos-greece, on Flickr


----------



## wespje1990

is the height expected to be 1008 meter definitive now?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
Not necessarily, there is a rather high chance they will keep the final height a secret until the tower is risen quite high, so other projects cannot snatch the title only few years after it is complete. Burj Khalifa was thought to be only a bit over 700m for a long time


----------



## K.S.A

wespje1990 said:


> is the height expected to be 1008 meter definitive now?


final height a secret but 1000m+ ... i hope height be 1050m at least .


----------



## burgund

Conejo1 said:


>


----------



## juan.83

How many towers there would be in the complex around kingdom tower?


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

christos-greece said:


> Kingdom Tower update diagram:
> diagram by christos-greece, on Flickr



Great diagram! I am quoting because I wanted to know if someone knows how they plan to build the steel spire section? ^^


----------



## iamtheSTIG

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> Great diagram! I am quoting because I wanted to know if someone knows how they plan to build the steel spire section? ^^


The steel spire tip will probably be assembled inside the concrete spire and then raised upwards once the concrete section is completed


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> Great diagram! I am quoting because I wanted to know if someone knows how they plan to build the steel spire section? ^^


These plans don't seem to be final yet. Originally they had in mind to build the concrete structure up to 900 meters and finish it off with steel. But that would be really surprising, so at this time we can only speculate what they will do 



iamtheSTIG said:


> The steel spire tip will probably be assembled inside the concrete spire and then raised upwards once the concrete section is completed


That's very unlikely, unless they put a round sticky spire at the top similar to the Burj. But I guess they won't


----------



## K.S.A

i so excited to see how they build the steel spire ..... :cheers:


----------



## Metroseth

I wonder if take a lift directly to the top would it cause AMS :nuts::nuts:


----------



## Teslatron

Metroseth said:


> I wonder if take a lift directly to the top would it cause AMS :nuts::nuts:


Why? This is just a 650m building with a 330 meter supertall spire on top. 
1/3 of this building is a spire. The ultimate definition of :tiasd:


----------



## Metroseth

Is there a lift to the top of the spire ?


----------



## droneriot

No. Up the spire it's stairs and ladders, I'm quite sure. Maintainance guys will have superhuman endurance.


----------



## CrazyDave

droneriot said:


> No. Up the spire it's stairs and ladders, I'm quite sure. Maintainance guys will have superhuman endurance.


If they have a Hart Attack 200 meters up the stairs they are screwed.


----------



## Joshua Dodd

I love the "It's Happening" meme


----------



## Metroseth

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> Great diagram! I am quoting because I wanted to know if someone knows how they plan to build the steel spire section? ^^


So the highest visitors can go without climbing stairs is 670m or the Skyraft ??


----------



## K.S.A

yes i think that


----------



## TheZoolooMaster

Teslatron said:


> Why? This is just a 650m building with a 330 meter supertall spire on top.
> 1/3 of this building is a spire. The ultimate definition of :tiasd:


Supertall classification isn't going to change by itself. It should start with places like this forum. If people start ranking buildings by roof height instead of spire height, step by step architectural firms will adopt it and sooner or later it will take over the industry. It's almost turning into a bit of a problem since so many developers are now using their artificial "spire height" as a marketing tool for new supertalls, see Ping An and One World Trade Centre. Remember, the Sears Tower is still taller than One World!


----------



## ZZ-II

But keep in mind that the roof height doesn't work very good at some towers. The official height should say like it is at the moment.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Please spread your roof height propaganda somewhere else, most of us are sick and tired of this nonsense debatte. Thanks.


----------



## droneriot

^^


----------



## the man from k-town

german high perfomance crane


----------



## luukardinho

So only 4 more floors than Burj Khalifa, that's odd.


----------



## K.S.A

luukardinho said:


> So only 4 more floors than Burj Khalifa, that's odd.


8 floors


----------



## KillerZavatar

AltinD said:


> ^^ Well, you registered after BK was completed


I was lurking this forum for maybe two years before I registered though, so I still should have known.  

I actually registered, because that was the time i got my plane tickets to Singapore and knew i would stay in Dubai for a few hours to see the Burj on a stop-over.



droneriot said:


> The entrances are at different heights. The 818m in the drawings was from the entrance at "ground level", the 828m was measured from the lowest entrance.


thanks, yeah so it is similar to my university then. I cannot really remember the building being on top of a slight slope though when I was there, but then again i was totally in awe and forgetting everything around me anyways when i visited it, haha.


----------



## Fury

Hi all.



KillerZavatar said:


> never heard about that before, do you have a link for me to read more about this? or can maybe explain what happened in a short way, don't want to make an offtopic discussion out of this, but am really interested in it since i didn't know about it. Is it build on a sloped gound floor? the maths building of my university has it that one side of the building has the entrance one floor above the other side, so i could imagine something like that, although in Dubai it would surprise me, since it is a rather flat terrain i would imagine.
> 
> Will there also be a similar case for Kingdom Tower as well, i think i have seen in some diagrams posted that the first floor starts at like 5m or so and at least parts of the under ground floors are above ground.


Hi Killer.
Just to elaborate on the above replies, which are correct.
The BK has 3 entrances - one on each of the 3 sides. The hotel entrance is on level 1, the residence entrance is on the ground level, and the office entrance is on the concourse level (and level B1).

Here is something I made up some years ago in regards to the council's decision to set the starting point for the 3 official measures at level B1.

CTBUH Official Measurements

(All 3 of the official measurements are measured from the finished floor at the threshold of the office entrance on level B1)

The CTBUH measures the official heights from the level of the lowest, significant, open air, pedestrian entrance.
1 - level. - The measure is taken from the top of the finished floor at the threshold of the entrance.
2 - lowest. - Even though the main office entrance is one level up, on the concourse level, the design has the entrance pavilion extending down to level B1 where there is an entrance from parking that leads to escalators that take people up to the same elevators that people who enter from the concourse level, use. This is therefore the lowest entrance.
3 - significant.
--- above grade or above pre-existing grade. - Level B1 is one of the two lower levels (three, counting the raft level). The pre-construction grade was + 2.50 meters Dubai Municipal Datum. Level B1 is +1.50 DMD so is below the pre-construction grade by 1 meter. An exception was made for this project in regards to both aspects of this point of the 'significant' criteria.
--- permits access to a primary use via elevators. - This is the case via the escalators.
---access to car park areas are not considered significant. - Another exception for this project perhaps because the water sculpture adds another use to the level other than parking.
4 - open air. - The sculpture sticks up through a large hole in the concourse level podium above level B1. This hole is quite close to the entrance allowing it to fit the open air criteria.
5 - pedestrian. - This is a tenant entrance and not just a service entrance.

I would be interested to get some info pertaining to the KT regarding datums and entrances.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## yzenith

Nice infor, Why Human keep building this useless thing


----------



## abukhaled

yzenith said:


> Nice infor, Why Human keep building this useless thing




It is not useless . Simply buy a large piece of land at a cheap price and then build the highest tower in the world then the price of the land will jump dramatically.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

4 posts from Hicksville^^


----------



## Urban Dave

>


They nearly have to make a hole in the ceiling to install the model!


----------



## AltinD

Fury said:


> I would be interested to get some info pertaining to the KT regarding datums and entrances.
> 
> :cheers:
> Ray.


I don't remember seeing entrances, just a huge plaza like plane with staircases to underground parking or something .... but i might be wrong on my observation or interpretation


----------



## burgund

It's sad that for non muslims it will be hard to see this tower


----------



## iamtheSTIG

That model is so tall, it looks like they bent the top trying to get it in the room :lol:

But the model does look fantastic!


----------



## K.S.A

burgund said:


> It's sad that for non muslims it will be hard to see this tower


it's mecca not Jeddah .

read post 8882 .


----------



## Slugbelch

iamtheSTIG said:


> That model is so tall, it looks like they bent the top trying to get it in the room :lol:


About 6 or 7 years ago I remember posting several Burj Dubai models that had the same problem. This was the only one I could find:










As KT's older brother would say: "Been there...done that."


----------



## fer_stafe87

wow nice design :cheers:


----------



## iOxides

burgund said:


> It's sad that for non muslims it will be hard to see this tower


what are you talking about ? :hmm:


----------



## skyperu34

Great photo! Even though its a model, looks super large, enormous and almost making a hole in the roof...


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

They should have made it smaller


----------



## Shaddorry

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> They should have made it smaller


No offense but... :bash: what are you still doing here? :lol: this tower is all about limits... Unless you mean the model.... It should be the model. :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II

Shaddorry said:


> No offense but... :bash: what are you still doing here? :lol: this tower is all about limits... Unless you mean the model.... It should be the model. :lol:


I guess he just meant the pic of the model on the last page and not the 1007m of the tower itself.


----------



## Bohdan Astro

It is tallest in the world skyscraper under construction.
Is there some webcam at construction site? Or, maybe, it is planned?


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

I don't think so. We would have to rely on other people taking pictures there


----------



## Nahemah

You can watch on webcam construction of chernobyl sarcophagus but not KT


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

There is simply no tall building nearby, and webcams probably aren't very popular/common in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Fayez

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> There is simply no tall building nearby, and webcams probably aren't very popular/common in Saudi Arabia.


The country which is building the tallest structure in the world webcams probably aren't very popular/common in it ?? :nuts: 










No dear, webcams are very popular/common in Saudi Arabia :lol:

but, probably the developer is planning on it in the future construction stages ..


----------



## Redzio

New Photos please


----------



## Shaddorry

Now if we had someone to do a drone-flyby we could take some nice images.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

fayzoon said:


> The country which is building the tallest structure in the world webcams probably aren't very popular/common in it ?? :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> No dear, webcams are very popular/common in Saudi Arabia :lol:
> 
> but, probably the developer is planning on it in the future construction stages ..


That was just a theory - thus I wrote _probably_. If you are right there should be a number of residents who will capture the construction once it becomes significant in the skyline.


----------



## Gabriel900

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> That was just a theory - thus I wrote _probably_. If you are right there should be a number of residents who will capture the construction once it becomes significant in the skyline.


Don't bother yourself and explain Dubai Skyscraper ... He wishes they only lack on webcams lol to be honest this tower is not a big deal since Dubai will most probably have the tallest one by 2020 which I'm pretty sure will have enough coverage to keep us entertained! 

Oh and this tower will be lucky to finish on 2020 ... I'm not a hater but more of a knowledgeable person on the matter just wait and see ... you will remember me after 5 years no doubt when this is still buzzing with heavy construction.


----------



## abukhaled

fayzoon said:


> The country which is building the tallest structure in the world webcams probably aren't very popular/common in it ?? :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dear, webcams are very popular/common in Saudi Arabia :lol:
> 
> but, probably the developer is planning on it in the future construction stages ..



Actually webcams available only in makkah and madina to show grand mosques.
while in other cities does not exist even in the capital Riyadh.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Gabriel900 said:


> Don't bother yourself and explain Dubai Skyscraper ... He wishes they only lack on webcams lol to be honest this tower is not a big deal since Dubai will most probably have the tallest one by 2020 which I'm pretty sure will have enough coverage to keep us entertained!
> 
> Oh and this tower will be lucky to finish on 2020 ... I'm not a hater but more of a knowledgeable person on the matter just wait and see ... you will remember me after 5 years no doubt when this is still buzzing with heavy construction.


We all know this project is likely to finish in 2019 or 2020, so nothing new here. Dubai will not have a taller building than Kingdom Tower finished by 2020, there is no way for it, even if Burj 2020 gets height increased to be the tallest in the world, which is unlikely and it starts next year, which we all hope, but is also not that likely, it would still be not finished by 2020, there is just no way. I doubt any of the currently proposed buildings will be the next tallest after Kingdom Tower, i think in a few years we see a new either middle eastern or chinese proposal that will eventually get built as the new tallest after Kingdom Tower, but even then Kingdom Tower will most likely not lose the title until 2025 earliest.


----------



## iKHALEDM

Actually the people of jeddah don't take care of this tower since they can't see it clearly (Not very tall yet)


----------



## KillerZavatar

additionally it is quite outside of the city. you wouldn't stumble across it, but rather have to look for the site.


----------



## Fayez

abukhaled said:


> Actually webcams available only in makkah and madina to show grand mosques.
> while in other cities does not exist even in the capital Riyadh.


these are TVcams 

webcams available only in makkah and madina ?? hno:


----------



## mwahmed

I have heard from a person that it will be 1200 meters. Not confirm about that but i am extremely worried how they will reach the tower cranes and materials on +1000 meters. Are we really that advance?


----------



## mareks96

Personally I think, just a few will know the final height until it will be built, same as burn. Btw. What is the reason it won't be original 1600m?


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

^^
1600 meters, or one mile, is about twice the height of Burj Dubai, known to be an engineering milestone. The costs to bulid taller than a kilometre must grow exponentially with every other meter added.


----------



## mareks96

Everyone knows the cost goes up along with the height, but I don't think developer of this building has financial problems, so I don't think this was a true reason.. Or was it?


----------



## BySmts

mareks96 said:


> Everyone knows the cost goes up along with the height, but I don't think developer of this building has financial problems, so I don't think this was a true reason.. Or was it?


Initially, the tower would be 1,600 meters tall, but they had to cut it back to 1000 meters because they were not sure whether the soil could carry such a tall building


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Do you know what exponentially means? I can imagine the costs for a mile high tower to be easily 10 times higher than what they are spending on Kingdom Tower (at the current state of engineering).

Oh and soil conditions were surely one of their least concerns.


----------



## iKHALEDM

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> Do you know what exponentially means? I can imagine the costs for a mile high tower to be easily 10 times higher than what they are spending on Kingdom Tower (at the current state of engineering).
> 
> Oh and soil conditions were surely one of their least concerns.


the money isn't the problem for sure! The KT has more than one owner:

kingdom Holding Company 33.35%
Saudi Binladin Group 16.63%
Abrar International Holding Company 33.35%
Abdulrahman Hassan Sharbatly 16.67%


So, I think it's not a money barrier. It's a mechanically barrier.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

...I give up.


----------



## K.S.A

mwahmed said:


> I have heard from a person that it will be 1200 meters. Not confirm about that but i am extremely worried how they will reach the tower cranes and materials on +1000 meters. Are we really that advance?


i think one crane will reach 1000m ... :nuts:


----------



## K.S.A

iKHALEDM said:


> the money isn't the problem for sure! The KT has more than one owner:
> 
> kingdom Holding Company 33.35%
> Saudi Binladin Group 16.63%
> Abrar International Holding Company 33.35%
> Abdulrahman Hassan Sharbatly 16.67%
> 
> 
> So, I think it's not a money barrier. It's a mechanically barrier.


the cost for a mile high tower is 10 bn $ or more ... and also will take 12 years or more to construct ... :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
It's all about the design. you could built a mile-high guyed mast like structure, which wouldn't be that expensive and take not long at all, It could also be a design with three massive cores and not really getting thinner towards the top, the nakheel tower approach, which might fit your estimate. Something that gets pretty thin and has a tall spire on top, even more so than Burj Khalifa and Kingdom Tower would be quite expensive, but not undoable from both price and time to construct. It just currently is not desired, since it wouldn't add that much more space for a big jump in costs and construction challenges.


----------



## mareks96

The KT is almost 200 meters higher than burj, and still 400 million cheaper... How are you gonna explain that? It doesn't quite fit into your formula...


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

mareks96 said:


> The KT is almost 200 meters higher than burj, and still 400 million cheaper... How are you gonna explain that? It doesn't quite fit into your formula...


If I clad a skyscraper in gold it's also more expensive than Kingdom Tower.

No seriously, make up your mind.
At first, we don't have the slightliest clue what KT will even cost. Projects of any size, ranging from a family home to the world's largest mega projects, are a steady process with ever-changing variables. Prices for steel, concrete, aluminium and glass are changing daily, contractors are trying to sell their services at maximum profit, delays and unforeseen events can have major influence on project costs.

To give a prime example: Berlin's new airport was supposed to open in 201*2* with estimated costs of 1.7 billion €. Due to major complications and mistakes in the project execution, the nearly finished airport could not be opened and as of today, an opening before 201*7* seems impossible. The estimated costs _so far_ are 5.1 billion € and every month the delay is causing _another_ 35 - 40 million €.
So please, don't compare absolute project costs with some targeted figures.

Also keep in mind that I was talking about costs to reach a certain height. That is in first place the costs for the superstructures of these towers, not the overall project costs.

And, I do _not_ have a formula. It's just common sense that the higher you go, the more expensive it gets.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

KillerZavatar said:


> It could also be a design with three massive cores and not really getting thinner towards the top, .


Yeah, I could see buildings with multiple cores being built when they start building taller than KT.


----------



## shrubit

mareks96 said:


> The KT is almost 200 meters higher than burj, and still 400 million cheaper... How are you gonna explain that? It doesn't quite fit into your formula...


If you have read, KT is using same height floors for every floor to keep prices down. BK used varying floor heights which resulted in higher cost. Also KT is using proven technologies whereas, BK's suppliers had to create new systems to accommodate.


----------



## ZZ-II

shrubit said:


> If you have read, KT is using same height floors for every floor to keep prices down. BK used varying floor heights which resulted in higher cost. Also KT is using proven technologies whereas, BK's suppliers had to create new systems to accommodate.


Also the shape of KT is cheaper to build and probably even faster when i remember right.


----------



## alsaif2012

14/10/2014

Side
No.1








Side
NO.2


Side
No.3


----------



## Aalecki

mareks96 said:


> The KT is almost 200 meters higher than burj, and still 400 million cheaper... How are you gonna explain that? It doesn't quite fit into your formula...


It's not finished yet so no one knows how much it will cost.


----------



## KillerZavatar

fourth floor already? wow, 10 floors by the end of the year are no question by now anymore.


----------



## Fayez

I can't see any photo al-saif help ,please


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

KillerZavatar said:


> fourth floor already? wow, 10 floors by the end of the year are no question by now anymore.


It looks to me like most of level 1 has been poured and the formwork already removed, and the rebar is reaching up to the bottom of the 3rd level. Way to go if they want to keep their schedule


----------



## iamtheSTIG

It's hard to tell the floor count, because a lot of it looks like scaffolding; but the again, most scaffolding is the same floor to ceiling height as the building itself!

So it looks like you have the raft, then 3 floors above plus the 4th under construction! I hope this is right because this is flying up :banana:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

4th under construction already? Wow I never would have guessed


----------



## ZZ-II

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> It looks to me like most of level 1 has been poured and the formwork already removed, and the rebar is reaching up to the bottom of the 3rd level. Way to go if they want to keep their schedule


agree, level 1 has been poured. now they're working on floor 2 together with installing the climbing formwork. With the 2nd floor being poured the real rising begins :cheers:


----------



## K.S.A

wow 4th fast progress :banana: ... thanx *alsaif2012 *


----------



## christos-greece

^^ 4th floor allready? WOW! Its too fast...


----------



## christos-greece

Kingdom Tower update diagram:
diagram by christos-greece, on Flickr


----------



## slowmybrosh

Yes , is too fast.
When does de building finished?


----------



## K.S.A

End 2019 ^^


----------



## Blue Flame

Vito Corleone said:


> There is no way you can fit 301 floors into 808 m. That figure had to be 201.


That wouldn't surprise me. Doesn't the Burj technically have about 200 floors if you count the mech floors in the spire?


----------



## skyperu34

1111 meters tall would be just sensational, fantastic, stunning!


----------



## HoneyDaddy

Vito Corleone said:


> There is no way you can fit 301 floors into 808 m. That figure had to be 201.


Plus, 301 floors are highly unfeasible during our stone-and-gunpowder age.


----------



## alsaif2012

[url=


----------



## alsaif2012

..


----------



## TaserC2

This tower don´t give me the exciting like the construction of the Burj Dubai. 
Maybe between 800 Meter and 1000 Meter the difference is not so exciting like the difference betweeen 500 ( Taipei ) and 800 ( Dubai ).


----------



## alsaif2012

New Update :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

"Hey guys it probably still won't be built"


----------



## iKHALEDM

The date of this picture is 13/8/2014


----------



## K.S.A

ThatOneGuy said:


> "Hey guys it probably still won't be built"


lol


----------



## Istorik2012

Сool Update!!!


----------



## The-Real-Link

Vito Corleone said:


> There is no way you can fit 301 floors into 808 m. That figure had to be 201.


Yeah probably misread on my part. 301 makes floors only 2.7 meters / about 9 feet high. Suitable enough for standard apartments / offices perhaps, but certainly not for any atriums, luxury offices, residences and so forth. Most buildings of this scale seem to use 3.x meters or 4+ meters for their full structural floor to floor height, making about 3 to 3.5 meters usable. 

201 would sound far more realistic and doable. That'd put each floor at 4 meters. Lose space due to double / triple height MEP, other luxury floors and such and yeah. 

Now since we have diagrams showing ~170F, again maybe this was just an old plan or maybe what the secret will be. Who knows?! But a building breaking 200 floors would be epic.


----------



## weidncol

Floor count doesn't mean shit, really.


----------



## 4npower

weidncol said:


> Floor count doesn't mean shit, really.






Unless it sets some sort of world record for Skyscrapers, or anything else for that matter, it kind of does :cheers:


----------



## OptomistOne

Nice to see alsaif2012's images further up the thread. This thing is starting to move along now...


----------



## Saleh93

@EngAbdurhman


----------



## naki

very cool！！！！！


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It looks like an aerial view of an 1980s sci-fi dystopian city in that last photo


----------



## ZZ-II

Great last shot! They're progressing fast with installing the formworks .


----------



## K.S.A

Saleh93 said:


> @EngAbdurhman


impressive shot *Saleh93 *...


----------



## K.S.A

@EngAbdurhman


----------



## Aalecki

These cranes will be higher than any other in history.


----------



## Lion007

Great progress. Go superskyscraper!:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Lovethephilippines

This is progressing along nicely.


----------



## Fayez

Saleh93 said:


> @EngAbdurhman


best picture so far :cheers:


----------



## alsaif2012

@abonaifalshikh

معلومه عن #مشروع #برج_المملكة_بجدة 
في تاريخ 2015 / 5 /1 م
يكون العمل شغال في الدور 21 
#برج_المملكة_جدة 
#اطول_برج_في_العالم 
#جدة #برج


@abonaifalshikh

News about the project 

The Kingdom Tower Jeddah Project
At the beginning of 05.01.2015 
Will be working on the 21st floor 



...


----------



## ZZ-II

alsaif2012 said:


> @abonaifalshikh معلومه عن #مشروع #برج_المملكة_بجدة في تاريخ 2015 / 5 /1 م يكون العمل شغال في الدور 21 #برج_المملكة_جدة #اطول_برج_في_العالم #جدة #برج @abonaifalshikh News about the project The Kingdom Tower Jeddah Project At the beginning of 05.01.2015 Will be working on the 21st floor ...


Then they've to hurry up . I hope they can do it .


----------



## iamtheSTIG

So is that the fifth of January? Or the 1st of May? :lol:

If it is January, then this will fly off! Just 11 weeks to do another ~18 floors :banana:


----------



## ibib

iamtheSTIG said:


> So is that the first of January? Or the 5th of May? :lol:
> 
> If it is January, then this will fly off! Just 11 weeks to do another ~18 floors :banana:


^^1st of May


----------



## ZZ-II

ibib said:


> ^^1st of May


Anyone stated they plan to reach 10 floors by the end of this year. 11 more in 5 months wouldn't be that much. But lets see how far they're until 31st December.


----------



## Fayez

the largest and most complicated floors are the first floors

but I expect it to be 5th of january

1st may is so far away


----------



## msquaredb

Haven't checked this thread in like a year, and I can't believe this is really happening. Its taken awhile for the reality and magnitude of this project to set in, but seeing that footprint made it much more salient.


----------



## ANDRETO

^^ Welcome back!


----------



## Gudavalli

21st October by Sami Sulthan


----------



## K.S.A

very cool .... :cheers:


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

Deleted


----------



## ziyoudi

what a tall building....


----------



## HoneyDaddy

ziyoudi said:


> what a tall building....


Seriously?
What a valuable remark!


----------



## Aalecki

Riyadh Crusher said:


> Crane operator Muhammad Niaz Pakistani with https://twitter.com/EngAbdurhman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/EngAbdurhman


What balls on this guy, those cranes sway like crazy.


----------



## Urban Dave

Nice to see so much information about this tower so early! And has rise only a few meters from ground! Wait till it's bigger, more and more updates will come!


----------



## Maximalist

Good to see the crane operator. Sometimes we lose sight of who the humans are behind these mega projects.


----------



## cd7890

Urban Dave said:


> Nice to see so much information about this tower so early! And has rise only a few meters from ground! Wait till it's bigger, more and more updates will come!


im looking toward the release of all of the floorplans,that will be great once it happens


----------



## mtb_nz

Damn that is one tall tower :banana:


----------



## K.S.A

from twitter ... 20/10/2014

sorry not clear


















@LeeRowswell


----------



## droneriot

msquaredb said:


> Haven't checked this thread in like a year, and I can't believe this is really happening. Its taken awhile for the reality and magnitude of this project to set in, but seeing that footprint made it much more salient.


"My god, they are actually building it" is a common thought of mine checking this thread, as well.


----------



## shrubit

Gudavalli said:


>


That Wolffkran is out of position, not to scale and has a jumping cage for no reason (wolffkran climbing internally/liebherr climbing externally except for one. Obviously a fake construction diorama...lol :nuts:


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

shrubit said:


> That Wolffkran is out of position, not to scale and has a jumping cage for no reason (wolffkran climbing internally/liebherr climbing externally except for one. Obviously a fake construction diorama...lol :nuts:


Go on, do a better one.


----------



## mtb_nz

HoneyDaddy said:


> Seriously?
> What a valuable remark!


Yes. It is a very tall building :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> Go on, do a better one.


And everyone knows the building isn't made of wood either:nuts: hno:


----------



## forj

droneriot said:


> "My god, they are actually building it" is a common thought of mine checking this thread, as well.


haha i am feeling the exact same way.. every time i check this site and see this in the under construction forum i think to myself, "nah there is no way".. but these latest images have proven that this thing is actually happening. what an absurd and amazing building. 

:banana:


----------



## alsaif2012




----------



## alsaif2012

*Luminous ceilings and walls*

In 2010 Light-Tech installed the world’s largest luminous ceiling at the „UNIQA-Tower“ in Vienna (Sofitel) created by the famous architect Jean Nouvel. The ceiling was designed by the famous Swiss artist PipilottiRist. The tailor-made solution of this major challenge was the starting pointfor luminous ceiling projects around the world. Meanwhile, Light-Tech has developed several light ceiling systems for different requirements indoor and outdoor and currently designs illuminated ceilings at the Kingdom Tower in Jeddah, which will become the world's tallest building upon its completionin 2017-2018.

*Archello*


PipilottiRist

http://light-tech.at/

Example 
Other lightings Towers


----------



## K.S.A

OMG so beautiful so beautiful :banana: :cheer:


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Oh god no... better stop the construction than doing _that_ to the tower hno:


----------



## Gabriel900

Now its official! The only good thing in this tower is its height! The rest especially those cheap hideous luminous ceilings makes me feel sorry for it! Unless its a Halloween prank! Please let it be a Halloween Prank :scouserd:


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

^^The illuminated ceiling design is still under design phase.These pictures are for illustration purposes only.


----------



## K.S.A

*12/9/2014*










*19/9/2014*










*17/10/2014*









@tracyjefferson


----------



## ibib

Riyadh Crusher said:


> ^^The illuminated ceiling design is still under design phase.These pictures are for illustration purposes only.


I wonder why would they do such a thing. A while ago we all enjoyed watching King's Road Tower in Jeddah. The huge led media facade by Citiled made the small tower noticeable. You can't even tell the difference as it looks exactly like regular cladding. I thought that KT would benefit from that successful idea. Why sticking with one design foreverhno:





































Source


----------



## enghas

Didn't anyone note that ?!


----------



## shrubit

Tower cranes are designed to sway and not stay rigid or else they'll snap easily especially when lifting at max capacity. Watch a timelapse video of tower cranes, you'd be surprised how much they might sway when lifting. Also probably the angle of the photo as well...


----------



## pablo2008

^^
You're right...last year I climbed to a tower crane for first time and I was pretty much impressed (and frightened) about how much it swayed (it was a LOT)...


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

I was wandering, do crane operators have parachutes? You know, in case something goes wrong...


----------



## robertitoam

Highly doubt it. It's still too low for a parachute to function well i think.


----------



## Tom_Green

Ivan the Immigrant said:


> I was wandering, do crane operators have parachutes? You know, in case something goes wrong...


No they don`t have


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

You are probably right about that. I was wandering about something else too. When we have so many cranes like here, how do crane operators avoid collision. I mean, one crane goes left, one goes right, another one goes left, and so on...Is there any traffic control between those cranes...?


----------



## CrazyDave

Ivan the Immigrant said:


> You are probably right about that. I was wandering about something else too. When we have so many cranes like here, how do crane operators avoid collision. I mean, one crane goes left, one goes right, another one goes left, and so on...Is there any traffic control between those cranes...?


 It is crazy, you look at how many Cranes are working close together in Mecca for example. And you just have to wonder how they don't hit each other occasionally.


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

Yes, little of crane to crane bumping from time to time.And i was also wandering, do they call police when they eventually hit each other.:lol:
ok, i've been little joking with this parachute thing, but it must have been not easy to operate and coordinate those cranes. They have very long front branch, which can also go up and down in case of this trolley cranes, then they have posterior branch they need to watch all the time. Cranes are placed at different heights, so operators need to watch up and down, and if we consider that cranes are swaying too, it really must have not been easy for them...


----------



## weidncol

CB radios?


----------



## shrubit

Ivan the Immigrant said:


> You are probably right about that. I was wandering about something else too. When we have so many cranes like here, how do crane operators avoid collision. I mean, one crane goes left, one goes right, another one goes left, and so on...Is there any traffic control between those cranes...?


Main contractor employs crane spotters for each crane.


----------



## Conceptarq

led facade 

35708622


----------



## iOxides

Conceptarq said:


> led facade
> 
> 35708622


omg ..if they could do this to KT it will be EPIC !:banana:


----------



## captain-gin

https://twitter.com/alsaif2012


----------



## Msradell

weidncol said:


> CB radios?


Radios yes, CB radios no. While they certainly do use radios, each crane and each spotter has one and in some cases other people to they are definitely not CB radios which are too undependable for something this critical. They use much more sophisticated radios like those used by emergency responders, much higher-priced and much more dependable. Radios are also used in many cases for conventional cranes too.


----------



## alsaif2012

27/10/2014


----------



## ZZ-II

Can't wait until it's starting to rise finally :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

well technically it already rose off the ground a few floors :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> well technically it already rose off the ground a few floors :cheers:


Just 1 or 2 floors to make the way free for the climbing formworks. The real start of the rising is missing yet . But as it seems to me it's just a matter of 1-3 weeks.


----------



## K.S.A

thanks a lot *alsaif2012 :applause: *


----------



## K.S.A

from twitter .... 27/10/2014


----------



## ThatOneGuy

So many photos and updates are coming out now, imagine when it's 10 stories up


----------



## KillerZavatar

Benjamin93 said:


> Is this the highest building currently under construction?


Yes it is! Interestingly however, it is not the tallest building that has ever been under construction :nuts:


----------



## iamtheSTIG

KillerZavatar said:


> Yes it is! Interestingly however, it is not the tallest building that has ever been under construction :nuts:


What? Care to explain? haha!


----------



## KillerZavatar

Nakheel Tower was under construction. Not rising though, they worked on the piling? ground works? foundation? when it was cancelled. I just remember the images of dead palms when it was dawning on us, that the project was not going to push thru.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Yep, Nakheel Tower was actually U/C for several weeks, if not months...


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Shame. It would have looked nice in the Dubai skyline.


----------



## Fayez

KillerZavatar said:


> Yes it is! Interestingly however, it is not the tallest building that has ever been under construction :nuts:


Nakheel tower height was meant to be 1000+ m
Kingdom tower height is meant to be 1000+ m

Nobody is sure if that one would be taller than this one, or even if this one will be taller .. but, at least one of these two monsters survived its birth stage and growing up which the other one couldn't :cheers:


----------



## K.S.A

*progress*

*17/10/2014 *... By *Tracy Jefferson* 










*31/10/2014 *... By *Tracy Jefferson*









@tracyjefferson


----------



## mishafinc

amazing


----------



## mwahmed

I have a question, can these tower cranes will really help this +1000m tower with that huge height?


----------



## Fouz

No, some other cranes will be used for higher heights.


----------



## NatFan9

I can't believe a building this tall is possible


----------



## Partizany

NatFan9 said:


> I can't believe a building this tall is possible


there is building 828m that is standing now for 5 years... why not 1007m building??


----------



## ZZ-II

NatFan9 said:


> I can't believe a building this tall is possible


Even taller is possible, it's all about money ^^


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

fayzoon said:


> Nakheel tower height was meant to be 1000+ m
> Kingdom tower height is meant to be 1000+ m
> 
> Nobody is sure if that one would be taller than this one, or even if this one will be taller .. but, at least one of these two monsters survived its birth stage and growing up which the other one couldn't :cheers:


The Nakheel tower was going to be 1400m


----------



## ZZ-II

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> The Nakheel tower was going to be 1400m


The official height was never released but 1200m+ were quite sure. For KT, i don't think it'll be taller than 1050m.


----------



## charles54

What is they lied about the height and its actually alot taller


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
That would be a dream come true to get a 1200m tall tower by this decade already :nuts:


----------



## BoomBoomPoow

rising up :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

charles54 said:


> What is they lied about the height and its actually alot taller


This would be a big and great surprise :cheers:.


----------



## Fayez

ZZ-II said:


> This would be a big and great surprise :cheers:.


you guys still discussing how tall nakheel tower, here? :lol:


----------



## K.S.A

:cheers:


----------



## alsaif2012

02/11/2014


----------



## WERDSN

nice


----------



## Maximalist

There's a long, long, way to go, but every new photo inspires more confidence that this thing will be fully built.


----------



## alsaif2012

02/11/2014


----------



## K.S.A

GO KT GO


----------



## skyperu34

Really impressive updates! Thank you so much!


----------



## Marioma

Very nice update guys..
its pretty impressive already


----------



## M0S

Lol do you guys remember just some weeks ago when we were in thirst of new updates, and had NOTHING ? Let the good times roll :banana: :banana:


----------



## ibib

K.S.A said:


> غداً سوف يحضر #الوليد_بن_طلال الى
> #مشروع #برج_المملكة_بجدة
> غداً سوف يتم مؤتمر صحفي داخل المشروع
> وسوف يتم لتقاط بعض الصور مع #المشروع
> #
> 
> https://twitter.com/abonaifalshikh


*"Tomorrow, Prince AlWaleed will visit the location of Kingdom Tower project. There will be a press conference held at the location and photo shooting*"


----------



## altfuns

Very nice...building the 5th floor or something like that...

Cheers,
AG


----------



## Fayez

ibib said:


> *"Tomorrow, Prince AlWaleed will visit the location of Kingdom Tower project. There will be a press conference held at the location and photo shooting*"


*Delightful News* :cheers:


----------



## Fayez

From now on .. no way to think about if this is going to be built or not 

for sure it's going to

But, am very sure that during the process some other company may start construction for a 1 mile high tower or something like that ~ regardless the place


----------



## Marioma

any news about the other buildings in kingdom city?

the buildings around the KT seem to be verz high as well... something around 400-500m I think ?


----------



## Shaddorry

Marioma said:


> any news about the other buildings in kingdom city?
> 
> the buildings around the KT seem to be verz high as well... something around 400-500m I think ?


yes, they were promised to be very high, impressive and futuristic.


----------



## alsaif2012

04/11/2014











http://www.okaz.com.sa/new/mobile/20141104/Con20141104732776.htm


----------



## alsaif2012

‏من قلب الحدث :
الأمير الوليد بن طلال: برج جدة ينتهي في 2018 وكل أربعة أيام من الآن يطلع دور جديد


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

alsaif2012 said:


> ‏من قلب الحدث :
> الأمير الوليد بن طلال: برج جدة ينتهي في 2018 وكل أربعة أيام من الآن يطلع دور جديد


Prince Alwaleed: Kingdom tower will be completed in 2018 and from now onwards, a new floor rising in every four days.


----------



## ZZ-II

Riyadh Crusher said:


> Prince Alwaleed: Kingdom tower will be completed in 2018 and from now onwards, a new floor rising in every four days.


So it seems the formworks are (almost) ready. Hope to the it rising until next weeks :cheers:


----------



## ibib

SOURCE


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

^^


----------



## ibib

^^It is different from the renders before. 
Some supertalls around:cheers:


----------



## ibib

لوليد بن طلال: أعلى برج في العالم يسير بوتيرة متسارعة والوصول إلى الدور السادس بنهاية العام الحالي​قال الأمير الوليد بن طلال، رئيس شركة المملكة القابضة، إن "برج المملكة" أعلى برج في العالم يسير بوتيرة متسارعة والوصول إلى الدور السادس سيكون بنهاية العام الحالي.

وفي مؤتمر صحفي بموقع المشروع بجدة أكد المهندس طلال إبراهيم الميمان الرئيس التنفيذي للتطوير والاستثمارات المحلية ورئيس مجلس إدارة والرئيس التنفيذي لشركة المملكة للتطوير العقاري وعضو مجلس إدارة شركة المملكة القابضة، استمرار الأعمال في مشروع برج المملكة حسب الجدول الزمني الموضوع، متوقعاً اكتمال المشروع في وقته المحدد، وخاصة بعد الانتهاء من أعمال الأساسات العميقة والقاعدة الخرسانية العملاقة لمشروع البرج، والبدء في مرحلة التشييد فوق الأرض، حيث من المتوقع اكتمال بناء ستة طوابق بنهاية العام الحالي.

وقال "الميمان" إن أعمال الحوائط الخرسانية الرأسية في المستوى السفلي الثالث والثاني قد اكتملت، ويجري الآن التجهيز لأعمال صب الحوائط الخرسانية الرأسية في المستوى السفلي الأول، كما يتم تنفيذ أعمال الحفر في أساسات المنطقة المحيطة بالبرج (البوديوم).

ويمتد مشروع مدينة المملكة على مساحة أرض 5.3 مليون متر مربع تدعمها بنية تحتية شاملة، والمرحلة الأولى وهي قيد التنفيذ مساحتها 1.5 مليون متر مربع، وسينشأ عليها 3.3 مليون متر مربع من الابنية الحديثة المتعددة الاستعمالات.

وأوضح الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة جدة الاقتصادية "منيب حمّود"، أن البرج سيشمل 8 طوابق إخلاء مزدوجة الارتفاع ومقاومة للحريق موزعة على طول المبنى، وسيضم البرج 58 مصعداً عالي السرعة، إلى جانب أسرع المصاعد المزدوجة في العالم (تتكون من عربتين متصلتين رأسياً) تتحرك بسرعة 12 مترا/ثانية، وتتميز هذه المصاعد بقدرتها على توليد الطاقة أثناء حركته.

ويعد برج المملكة الأعلى في العالم بارتفاع يزيد عن 1000 متر، ويتم تشييده على مساحة تبلغ 85,000 متر مربع، بتكلفة إجمالية 4.6 مليار ريال، ويضم 170 طابقاً ، خصص 7 منها لفندق فورسيزونز (200 غرفة)، وسبعة أخرى للمكاتب، أما البقية فستحتضن 121 شقة فندقية فاخرة و 61 طابقاً تشمل 318 وحدة سكنية متنوعة ومجهزة بالخدمات والمرافق، بالإضافة إلى أعلى منصة مشاهدة في العالم على ارتفاع 644 متراً.

وكانت الشركة قد أعلنت في السابق عن تثبيت أعلى رافعات البناء البرجية في العالم، بأطوال 618، 602، 588، 402، 362 مترا.​
Google translation

Alwaleed bin Talal: highest tower in the world at an accelerated pace and walking access to the sixth floor at the end of this year

Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal, Chairman of Kingdom Holding Company said, "The Kingdom Tower" the highest tower in the world at an accelerated pace and walking access to the sixth floor will be the end of this year.

At a news conference the project site in Jeddah Eng Talal Ibrahim Al Maiman, CEO of the development of domestic investment and Chairman of the Board and Chief Executive Officer of the company Kingdom Real Estate Development Company and a board member of Kingdom Holding Company, business continuity in the project Kingdom Tower according to the timetable issue, anticipated project is completed on time, and especially after the completion of the deep foundations and the base of the giant concrete tower project, and begin the construction phase above the ground, where it is expected to build a six-storey is completed by the end of this year.

He said, "Maiman" The acts of the vertical concrete walls in the lower level of the third and the second has been completed, and is now being equipped for the work of casting vertical concrete walls on the first basement level, as is the implementation of the drilling in the area around the foundations of the tower (the podium).

And extends Kingdom City project on the land of 5.3 million square meters of space supported by a comprehensive infrastructure, and the first phase is under implementation area of ​​1.5 million square meters, will be established by the 3.3 million square meters of versatile modern buildings.

He explained CEO of the Jeddah Economic "Munib Hammoud," that the tower will include 8-storey double height and resistance to the evacuation of the fire spread over the length of the building, and will include a tower 58 high-speed elevators, as well as a faster dual elevators in the world (consisting of two vehicles connected vertically) fast-moving 12 m / sec, this lifts and is characterized by its ability to generate power during his movement.

The Supreme Kingdom tower in the world, up more than 1,000 meters, and is built on an area of ​​85,000 square meters, at a total cost of 4.6 billion riyals, featuring a 170-storey, allocated 7 including hotel Four Seasons (200 rooms), and another seven offices, and the rest Vstandhan 121 apartment Luxury hotel and 61-storey include 318 housing units and are equipped with a variety of services and facilities, in addition to the highest viewing platform in the world at an altitude of 644 meters.

The company had previously announced for the highest construction tower cranes installed in the world, lengths of 618, 602, 588 402 362 meters.

SOURCE


----------



## ibib

JEC Board Holds a Press Conference at Jeddah’s Kingdom Tower Location Prince Alwaleed: “World’s tallest tower construction work picking up pace & plans to reach 6th floor by end of 2014”​









HRH Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal Bin Abdulaziz Alsaud, Chairman of Kingdom Holding Company (KHC) and board members of the Jeddah Economic Company (JEC), paid a visit to the location of the Kingdom Tower and The Kingdom City in Obhor north of Jeddah, to view work in progress on the project and observe at first hand the achievements made so far.

Prince Alwaleed commented: “World’s tallest tower construction work picking up pace and plans to reach 6th floor by end of 2014.”

Prince Alwaleed expressed his satisfaction with the progress made in accordance with the project schedule and praised the efforts made by the project team to finalize works within the specified deadline while maintaining the highest standards of quality.

At a press conference held on the occasion of the visit, guests were given an overview of the project and shown the progress that has been made in the implementation stages. Commenting, Eng. Talal Ibrahim Al Maiman, Executive Director Development and Domestic Investments, Chairman and CEO of Kingdom Real Estate Development Company (KRED), a board member of Kingdom Holding Company stated that work on the Kingdom Tower project, which will be the highest in the world at more than 1,000 meters and is being built on an area of 85,000 sqm at a total cost of SR 4.6 billion, is moving at an accelerated pace using the best and most advanced techniques.

Earlier, Prince Alwaleed headed the board of directors meeting of Jeddah Economic Company in Jeddah with the board members; Mr. Abdulrahman Hassan Sharbatly, Mr. Saleh Bin Laden, Mr. Samaual Bakhsh and Eng. Talal Almaiman.

The Kingdom City and Kingdom Tower project will be a source of pride for the Saudi people and for the citizens of Jeddah in particular. The master plan of the project is designed to build a city on an area of 5.3 million sqm supported by an advanced and comprehensive infrastructure. The first phase of the project which is currently under development consists of 1.5 million sqm which comprises of 3.3 million sqm of modern multi-purpose buildings that will reposition the city of Jeddah on the international scene of modern regional cities.

The main purpose of the project is to make available a unique business, residential and entertainment environment that provides top services for the new generation of Saudi citizens, and to be a must-visit business, entertainment, cultural, medical and educational landmark for visitors to Jeddah, as well as playing an important role in creating job opportunities for Saudi youth and contributing to fulfilling the increasing demand for residential units.

Earlier this year, JEC had announced the arrival of the biggest and tallest custom-made cranes supplied by Germany’s Liebherr & WolffKran. The enormous yellow lifting devices, known as “climbing cranes,” are designed to accompany the Kingdom Tower’s growth both externally and internally, in the latter case utilizing any of the building’s 65 interior elevator shafts to make the climb.

Commenting further, Mr. Hammoud said: “The Kingdom Tower will have 85 high-speed elevators and the world’s fastest double-decker elevators that travel at 12m/s. The elevators are designed to produce energy while moving, which contributes to energy conservation and environment protection. In addition, the tower is equipped with other services that will make it an international landmark and a global icon of Saudi Arabia’s progress, success and achievements.” 

The Kingdom Tower features 170 stories, seven stories of which will be allocated for the five-star Four Seasons Hotel offering 200 rooms and121 luxury serviced apartments, and seven stories for offices. The Tower will also have 61 stories that include 318 housing units of various types, along with amenities that include gyms, spas, cafes and restaurants, two sky lobbies and world’s highest observation decks, located on the 644 meter-height, enabling visitors to view the city of Jeddah and the Red Sea from high in the sky.

SOURCE


----------



## alsaif2012

برج المملكة بمدينة جدة هو تحفة معمارية من تصميم المعماري العالمي أدريان سميث، وسيكون أعلى برج في العالم بارتفاع 1000 متر.

Rising more than 1000 meters at the heart of The Kingdom City, the iconic Kingdom Tower will be the tallest building in the world and a source of pride for the citizens of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.


تم نشره في 28‏/10‏/2014


----------



## ibib

^^ The surroundings look quite different in the last render. Even the sea water channel is not there anymore.


----------



## alsaif2012

New Update 
Google Earth


----------



## ibib

From Riyadh News


----------



## Fayez

Wow stunning !!

So, a floor to be completed every 4 days, and 6 floors will be fully completed by the end of 2014 which is in less than 2 months from now (I expect them to reach the 10th floor or something like that by that time) .. 

I did expect that they have to work very fast but, I've got to say that this is even faster than what I've ever expected


----------



## K.S.A

WOW best page ever :banana::banana::banana:

thanks* alsaif2012 *, *ibib *, *Riyadh Crusher *


----------



## K.S.A

Riyadh Crusher said:


> Prince Alwaleed: Kingdom tower will be completed in 2018 and from now onwards, a new floor rising in every four days.


2018 illogical :weird:


----------



## iKHALEDM

K.S.A said:


> 2018 illogical :weird:


Why?


----------



## K.S.A

iKHALEDM said:


> Why?



4 years not enough


----------



## iKHALEDM

K.S.A said:


> 4 years not enough


In my point of view, it's enough because it's on the 4th floor so far and 6th floor at the end of this year. So, I thinks they have to build only not to worry about the foundation.


----------



## Fayez

iKHALEDM said:


> In my point of view, it's enough because it's on the 4th floor so far and 6th floor at the end of this year. So, I thinks they have to build only not to worry about the foundation.


6 floors completed (not started) at the end of this year. Maybe working on the 10th or even more.So, you're right 4 years from now would be enough


----------



## Munwon

When will we see them start the surrounding buildings? I'm very curious about that too.


----------



## ZZ-II

Munwon said:


> When will we see them start the surrounding buildings? I'm very curious about that too.


I guess that's still a few years away.


----------



## MUHA

4 days * 200 floors = 800 days/(365 days per year) = 2.2 years


----------



## Saleh93




----------



## K.S.A

3rd shot :drool: ... awesome angle *Saleh93 *:cheers:


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

Finally something real poping out....However, why yellow..?:cheers:


----------



## 4npower

Ivan the Immigrant said:


> Finally something real poping out....However, why yellow..?:cheers:




Doka! That's their colors, blue and yellow :cheers:


----------



## Pablobegood

Well, from now on 4 years of absolut porn :naughty:


----------



## Milanno

OMG it's already happening :cheer:

The new tower of Babel. :nuts:


----------



## ibib

Sorry, I could only find it in Arabic, From Saudi Economy channel:cheers:


----------



## ibib

From Saudi Forum



Roukaya19 said:


> Work at world’s tallest tower picks up pace
> 
> It is expected to reach 6th floor
> by the end of next month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kingdom City and Kingdom Tower project will be a source of pride
> for the Saudi people and for the citizens of Jeddah in particular.​Wednesday, 05 November 2014
> 
> JEDDAH — Work is picking up pace for the world’s tallest tower being constructed in Jeddah, and it is expected to reach 6th floor by the end of next month.
> 
> Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal, chairman of Kingdom Holding Company (KHC), and board members of the Jeddah Economic Company (JEC) paid a visit to the location of the Kingdom Tower and the Kingdom City in Obhur, north Jeddah, to assess the work in progress.
> 
> Prince Alwaleed expressed satisfaction with the progress made in accordance with the project schedule and praised the efforts made by the project team to finalize work within the deadline while maintaining the highest standards of quality.
> 
> Talal Ibrahim Al-Maiman, executive director for development and domestic investments, chairman and CEO of Kingdom Real Estate Development Company (KRED), said work on the Kingdom Tower project, which will be the highest in the world at more than 1,000 meters and is being built on an 85,000 sq. meter area at a total cost of SR4.6 billion, is moving at an accelerated pace using the best and most advanced techniques.
> 
> The project will be a source of pride for the Saudi citizens, for the people of Jeddah in particular.
> 
> The master plan of the project is designed to build a city on an area of 5.3 million sq. meters supported by an advanced and comprehensive infrastructure.
> 
> The first phase of the project comprises 3.3 million sq. meters of modern multi-purpose buildings that will reposition the city of Jeddah on the international scene of modern regional cities.
> 
> The main purpose of the project is to make available a unique business, residential and entertainment environment that provides top services for the new generation of Saudis as well as a must-visit business, cultural and educational landmark for visitors to Jeddah.
> 
> Earlier this year, JEC announced the arrival of the biggest and tallest custom-made cranes supplied by Germany’s Liebherr & WolffKran. The enormous yellow lifting devices, known as “climbing cranes,” are designed to accompany the Kingdom Tower’s growth both externally and internally, in the latter case utilizing any of the building’s 65 interior elevator shafts to make the climb.
> 
> The Kingdom Tower will have 58 high-speed elevators and the world’s fastest double-decker elevators that travel at 12 meters a second. The elevators are designed to produce electricity while moving, which contributes to energy conservation and environment protection.
> 
> In addition, the tower is equipped with other services that will make it an international landmark and a global icon of Saudi Arabia’s progress and achievements.
> 
> The tower features 170 stories, seven stories of which will be allocated for the five-star Four Seasons Hotel offering 200 rooms and 121 luxury serviced apartments.
> 
> The Tower will also have 61 stories that include 318 housing units of various types, along with amenities that include gyms, spas, cafes and restaurants, two sky lobbies and the world’s highest observation decks. Located at a height of 644 meters, the observation decks enable visitors to view the city of Jeddah and the Red Sea from high in the sky.
> 
> http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/index.cfm?method=home.regcon&contentid=20141105223429


----------



## ibib

The design shown yesterday

الحين موقعي في مشروع ومؤتمر برج المملكة بجدة الذي بيسجل اطول ناطحه سحاب بالعالم بنهاية عام ٢٠١٨ م بأذن الله تعالى by mr-abood alghamdi, on Flickr


----------



## Urban Dave

Three level formwork... AWESOME! Second tallest building in the zone are going to be around 300 m right?


----------



## Trex-md

Yessssssssssssss. Finally!


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

:cheers:


----------



## venom6

Wow nice progress! That means that the days of Burj as the highest tower on the planet are counted?


----------



## ZZ-II

venom6 said:


> That means that the days of Burj as the highest tower on the planet are counted?


Definitely :cheers:


----------



## Nahemah

But where is concrete?


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Nahemah said:


> But where is concrete?


Hm, no idea. These thick walls of level 1 must be made out of paper :|


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

As to what the Prince said - could anyone who speaks Arabic give us a short synopsis? I heard the word "Burj" several times, but that's all I got out of it.


----------



## 4npower

Nahemah said:


> But where is concrete?





Dubai Skyscraper said:


> Hm, no idea. These thick walls of level 1 must be made out of paper :|






In the very last pictures posted above, you can clearly see concrete :nuts: As the forms rise, you will start to see much more of it :cheers:


----------



## K.S.A

Urban Dave said:


> Second tallest building in the zone are going to be around 300 m right?





Rody69 said:


> hi again...
> 
> this is some details I've got...
> 
> *Tower-1 and 2:
> -50 floor
> -200 m
> -Located directly to the south of Kingdom Tower.
> 
> *Tower 3, 4 :
> -50 floor
> -200 m
> -Located directly to the north of Kingdom Tower.
> 
> *Tower 5, 6 :
> -56 floor
> -220 m
> -Located directly to the South of towers 1 and 2.
> 
> *the base width is: 100 m (corner to corner)
> 
> *Sky lobbies are on the floors: 74, 107
> 
> *Observatory on the level 146
> 
> *Penthouse on level 170


...


----------



## Shaddorry

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> As to what the Prince said - could anyone who speaks Arabic give us a short synopsis? I heard the word "Burj" several times, but that's all I got out of it.


I don't speak arabic, but what i can understand is probably universal. He talks about how dedicated he is to get this tower built. I also understand that he talks about billions of dollars, but I can't make up in which sentence he means. He also appears not to brag, but instead he is proud.


----------



## londonfai

General talk, 4 floors per week, finance is 100% covered, this project being privately financed cannot be delayed, and that the project at the end will cost ~20 billion dollars.


----------



## londonfai

The word "Burj" means tower in Arabic. He didn't mention other projects in the talk.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

I think it's not physically possible to pour 4 storeys a week.. the concrete needs to dry to a certain degree until the formwork can jump... unless they pour two floors at once :dunno:


----------



## NatFan9

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> I think it's not physically possible to pour 4 storeys a week.. the concrete needs to dry to a certain degree until the formwork can jump... unless they pour two floors at once :dunno:


Then its a good thing they're doing a floor every 4 days, or a little less than two floors a week.


----------



## londonfai

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> I think it's not physically possible to pour 4 storeys a week.. the concrete needs to dry to a certain degree until the formwork can jump... unless they pour two floors at once :dunno:


Yeah mistype obviously :lol:


----------



## ibib

penta_a said:


> هل تم الغاء المطل؟
> اخر العروض التصويرية لا يظهر فيها!
> 
> Did they cancel the observation platform?
> it's not shown on last video rendering!


It seems that way. It does not show up in any of new renders.


----------



## Fayez

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> I think it's not physically possible to pour 4 storeys a week.. the concrete needs to dry to a certain degree until the formwork can jump... unless they pour two floors at once :dunno:


a floor every 4 days*


----------



## Arch

Interesting to see the wings are separate from the core, so far!


----------



## HoneyDaddy

They will have to cancel the platform, even if they didn't do it yet. At least in it's original shape.


----------



## Msradell

HoneyDaddy said:


> They will have to cancel the platform, even if they didn't do it yet. At least in it's original shape.


Why?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

They removed the platform? Wow, that was the one thing that bothered me about the design!


----------



## Blue Flame

ibib said:


> It seems that way. It does not show up in any of new renders.
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aW5uPfHRYrc">YouTube Link</a>


In that video, are they using the theme song from Iron Man? :lol:


----------



## Nahemah

4npower said:


> In the very last pictures posted above, you can clearly see concrete :nuts: As the forms rise, you will start to see much more of it :cheers:


Ah I just would like to see some crazy concrete pouring like when they were pouring the concrete slab.


----------



## iKHALEDM

GUYS! Not 4 floors a week:bash: it's floor a week


----------



## ZZ-II

iKHALEDM said:


> GUYS! Not 4 floors a week:bash: it's floor a week


One floor every 4 days, so almost two a week.


----------



## iKHALEDM

ZZ-II said:


> One floor every 4 days, so almost two a week.


The prince in one time said every 4 days and another time said ever week. So it's in this range.


----------



## Maximalist

We could always use our advanced powers of observation and count how many days it takes to pour a floor, and then how many more days it takes to do another floor.


----------



## ZZ-II

Maximalist said:


> We could always use our advanced powers of observation and count how many days it takes to pour a floor, and then how many more days it takes to do another floor.


That will hapen for sure ^^.


----------



## ibib

^^Each floor has different height, area, and design. I think the "4 days" period is an approximation.


----------



## Fayez

^^ or the average in the scheduled work 

we can say the first 10 floors may take the longest period (perhaps a floor in almost a week)

but, the more they go up the less the floor area will be according to the design ..

Perhaps, in the highest 10 floors progresses the period to construct a floor might reach only 3 days!


----------



## martinalagui

¡¡Impresionante!! Lástima que la ciudad de Jeddah no se ve muy linda en fotos, espero que toda esta zona tenga más impulso..
¡Saludos!


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

Me too! loool


----------



## K.S.A

*Kone will provide world’s fastest elevators for Kingdom Tower*

Finnish company Kone will provide elevators that can travel at speeds of over 10 meters per second for the Kingdom Tower.

“The building will be more than 1,000 metres and* the elevator shaft will be 637 metres in one shot*,” said Henrik Ehrnrooth, the president and CEO of Kone Corporation. “It will be the highest, longest, above ground, lift shaft in the world. There will be a double decker elevator which will be the fastest in the world to cover the near half-a-mile distance. There are faster elevators in the world which are not double decker, but the speed at which these will travel will be swift and comfortable. Your ears will be able to balance and that is the compromise.”

A total of 65 KONE elevators and escalators will serve the Kingdom Tower including 21 KONE Monospace elevators, 29 Minispace elevators, 7 DoubleDeck Minispace elevatrs and 8 KONE TravelMaster 110 escalators.

The contract’s value is not disclosed but it is known that it also includes 10-year equipment maintenance.


source : http://www.kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/Kone-will-provide-world's-fastest-elevators-for-Kingdom-Tower.html


----------



## NatFan9

AbidM said:


> I don't think you should be comparing the elevation of a city in comparison to the height of skyscraper, i'm sorry to say it's sound absolutely ridiculous. Note that the atmosphere around the world is different, some cities have high humidity and have high (hot) temperatures and other things that make it necessary to have apparatus to help one breathe. Hense I am asking this question, I;m curious, would this be the case for Jeddah, would you need a mask to help you go out on the deck?... Thanks for trying to answer though, appreciate it.


True, you make a good point so I decided to do some hasty research on the subject.

The best number I could find on the difference in air pressure at the bottom vs the top is a 1.5 psi (pounds per square inch) difference. The current air pressure in Jeddah is 1015 millibars, which converts to 14.72 psi. 1.5 less than 14.72 is 13.22 psi. I decided to use Denver as a breathable air reference point since I already mentioned it, and the current air pressure there is 817 millibars, which converts to 11.85 psi, still about 1.5 psi lower than the presumed pressure at the top of Kingdom Tower.

So overall, I still don't think any sort of breathing apparatus would be needed to enter the observation deck.


----------



## KøbenhavnK

Kathmandu is at 1400 meters and I've never heard of people experiencing altitude sickness when landing there. I don't think anyone will get problems beneath 3000 meters, but people can feel dizzy when landing in La Paz or Everest base camp (both approx. 3400 meters). In terms of breathing 1000 meters is nothing.


----------



## ibib

The sides look a little bit different now. Why not just use some of the various open curves at sides as cafes, open restaurants, or even for observation and keep the uniformity of the tower intact.:cheers:

Notice the difference!
Old









New


----------



## NatFan9

KøbenhavnK said:


> Kathmandu is at 1400 meters and I've never heard of people experiencing altitude sickness when landing there. I don't think anyone will get problems beneath 3000 meters, but people can feel dizzy when landing in La Paz or Everest base camp (both approx. 3400 meters). In terms of breathing 1000 meters is nothing.


Also keeping in mind the observation deck isn't even at 1000m, its at about 600.


----------



## alsaif2012

*10/11/2014*

side 1





side 2




side 3


----------



## naki

wow，very fast!


----------



## iamtheSTIG

Looks like 6-7 floors now! 

Do they pour 2 or 3 floors at once or something? Because the last few updates we were on floor 4!


----------



## Fayez

Wow!! so, it's already on the 7th or the 8th floor !!

I was expecting them to reach the 10th floor or something like that by the end of the year but now, I think it might be significantly more than that


----------



## Fayez

May be after the last visit from the prince 

I think thay said something like increasing the working staff number to the maximum and as a result, the tower will get taller faster from now on ..


----------



## ZZ-II

the formworks are higher now no doubt, but almost impossible to say on which floor they're working right now or if they even poured a floor already. the next 2 weeks will tell us more :cheers:


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Possibly casting level 2 of the core now, and the rebar extending to level 3 - 4


----------



## K.S.A

_great progress :cheers:_


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Wow, I wonder what it will be like by end of 2015.


----------



## ZZ-II

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> Wow, I wonder what it will be like by end of 2015.


Probably 60 to 80 floors already.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^Seems like it will finish by 2018 at this rate


----------



## skyperu34

Really really nice and impressive shots! It´s finally growing up!


----------



## GulfArabia

New render looks cheap ?


----------



## alsaif2012

11/11/2014 













*big size*


----------



## Urban Dave

Very high formwork, multiple levels. Are they going to pour concrete in different floors at the same "jump" of it?


----------



## brittlee

THIS IS VERY NICE


----------



## Aalecki

To use this forum you first need to learn, just like walking. Give him a chance.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ that first post had "asdf" in the title as if he thought a title was needed to post, yet he didn't really wanted to put a title, typical human behavior. looks to me like someone, who might have seen this tower in the news, wants to join, and we are his first forum experience.  So welcome

anyways back to topic.


----------



## Urban Dave

In one week the central formwork has grown a lot and as far as they already placed lots of rebar, maybe there will be some jump of it soon!


----------



## Pohtija

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> Don't know if this one is "official":
> http://kingdomtowerskyscraper.com/


Thanks but I don't think that's it..
I remember some animation with clouds moving around kingdom tower spire... And text saying: coming soon... Or something like that...?


(edit)


HiJazzey said:


> This is the official site, and no it hasn't been updated either:
> http://www.jec-sa.com


Oh, that's it !  Thanks.

So what's up with that ? Why nothing...?


----------



## moyhomemaster

I am like! Thanks my freinds ))


----------



## KingdomTower

alsaif2012 said:


> 24/11/2014





alsaif2012 said:


> 23/11/2014


So this tower is raising up baby :banana::cheers:


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Nice update...


----------



## Aalecki

Does each one of the yellow and blue stripe count as one level? Because is so then it looks like the floors are about 2.5 meters high. You can kind of compare the floor heights to the trailers and also the workers on top of the forms.


----------



## ZZ-II

Aalecki said:


> Does each one of the yellow and blue stripe count as one level?


I don't think so


----------



## KillerZavatar

Urban Dave said:


> In one week the central formwork has grown a lot and as far as they already placed lots of rebar, maybe there will be some jump of it soon!


Ten floors by the end of this year as planned.


----------



## Spartan_X

the construction speed is phenomenal !


----------



## OptomistOne

It is sure is motoring along now. 

Pity, like some others have posted, that it will be all alone for a few years. 

It will look much more impressive when it is finally surrounded by 'baby towers' of about only 50 stories each!!


----------



## Fury

Aalecki said:


> Does each one of the yellow and blue stripe count as one level? Because is so then it looks like the floors are about 2.5 meters high. You can kind of compare the floor heights to the trailers and also the workers on top of the forms.


Let re re-post from a few pages back ...




Fury said:


> Hi all.
> 
> The levels on the jump forms don't normally correspond to the levels on the structure. They can be an indication of the pouring steps of the concrete (although not necessarily) which may not be the same heights as the structure levels.
> 
> To clarify, sometimes the levels are higher than the maximum pouring heights possible with the forms so 2 pouring steps are needed. This could very well be the case with the initial levels and various levels throughout construction.
> 
> The time to count levels is after the forms jump above the exposed concrete. With reasonable pics we will be able to make out the levels. It is then we can attempt to figure out the levels comparing with the only drawing we have that doesn't have the elevation of every level.
> 
> :cheers:
> Ray


----------



## K.S.A

*Four Liebherr tower cranes building the tallest building in the world in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia*

Liebherr tower cranes help to building the Kingdom Tower. 
Liebherr 357 HC-L luffing jib crane at approx. 1,000 m building height. 
Effective crane planning by Liebherr Tower Crane Solutions.

The very first building over 1,000 metres in height – the Kingdom Tower in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. Liebherr was awarded the order to supply four HC-L series tower cranes for the project. Current plans call for three 280 HC-L luffing jib cranes and one 357 HC-L model to be used. The experts at Liebherr Tower Crane Solutions are providing support to the contractor to ensure economical crane planning. Four Liebherr luffing jib cranes are to be used on the tallest building in the world, three type 280 HC-L 16/28 and one 357 HC-L 18/32 Litronic. Current plans provide for the cranes to use jib lengths of between 40 m and 45 m. The required lifting capacities vary between 11 tonnes and 12 tonnes at a radius of 35 m. In total six luffing jib cranes will work on the Kingdom Tower, four of which are from Liebherr.

Three Liebherr 280 HC L luffing jib cranes will build the side wings of the Kingdom Tower. These cranes will be anchored on the outside of the building and will reach hook heights of approx. 400 m.

The Liebherr 357 HC-L luffing jib crane will place the top on the building at a height of around 1000 m. To get to this height it will first have to climb up into the air by itself in the central building.

To reach these enormous heights the cranes will have to move upwards in several climbing stages. For this purpose they will be positioned on the sky terrace of the building or on various cantilever platforms mounted on the outside of the building. The tower cranes on the Kingdom Tower site will erect and dismantle each other.
The construction of the Kingdom Tower is a prestige project of international importance. The reliability of the cranes and crane logistics is a major factor in the success of the project as a whole. The good experience which the contractor has had to date with Liebherr cranes on other projects were one of the main reasons for their use on the Kingdom Tower. For example, two 280 HC L cranes worked on a project in the Saudi capital with great reliability, even on a multiple-shift basis. This project was the erection of the CMA Tower in the King Abdullah Financial District in the north of Riad.

The Kingdom Tower will be the first structure in the world to be over 1,000 m high. It will also have the highest ever visitor viewing platform at a height of 630 m. The skyscraper with 170 storeys is part of the "Kingdom City" urban development project in the north of Jeddah in Saudi Arabia.

source : http://www.liebherr.com/en/deu/latest-news/news-press-releases/detail/four-liebherr-tower-cranes-building-the-tallest-building-in-the-world-in-jeddah-saudi-arabia.html


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ I like this Prince - smart man! He's right about the sovereign funds for oil wealth. And he says the tower will be finished in 2018.


----------



## Bolkia

Hoping that one day they will stop this stupid race for -who have the tallest-
You may now that most of the skyscraper in this land are not fully using or at least usefull ... it's personal I guess


----------



## 4npower

Bolkia said:


> Hoping that one day they will stop this stupid race for -who have the tallest-




Pretty sure you joined the wrong forum then :lol:
Most of us have waited our whole lives for this race to start again since the early 1900's of NYC :cheers:


----------



## Shaddorry

4npower said:


> Pretty sure you joined the wrong forum then :lol:
> Most of us have waited our whole lives for this race to start again since the early 1900's of NYC :cheers:


TRUE, because... Well, *REAL MEN* have always, since the existence of **** sapiens, competed for the "_tallest_" :lol: haha


----------



## Gabriel900

Oh cute prince ... 2018 he says lol ... well at least they are throwing money on a tower which won't harm anyone and we have Dubai to thank for it. Next thing you know they will start digging a creek lol


----------



## Bolkia

I don't wan to build a polemic I just want to know what other peoples things about it 
You are probably most loving the architectural style of a skyscraper but for myself I want to know too why a skyscraper is build and if he will offer something to people living around
Please understand my position


----------



## Munwon

Bolkia said:


> I don't wan to build a polemic I just want to know what other peoples things about it
> You are probably most loving the architectural style of a skyscraper but for myself I want to know too why a skyscraper is build and if he will offer something to people living around
> Please understand my position


Are we using our daddy's computer again? Property values will most definitely increase around the project. Hence why they are building a city around it :bash:


----------



## K.S.A

27/11/2014 by *alsaif2012*


----------



## Jay

This tower looks like the citadel tower from Half life, not a bad thing though.


----------



## Guajiro1

^^ That's what I thought too :lol: It would be awesome if the Saudi king lived at the top of the tower. It would be the Kingdom Tower... absolute monarchy... king living at the top... think about it, it would be like a villain's lair from a movie :tongue3:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Jay said:


> This tower looks like the citadel tower from Half life, not a bad thing though.


The first thing I thought when I saw this design, but I love the Citadel's look :lol:


----------



## Doomlord_uk

Haven't been on this forum for ages; pleased to finally see something above ground for this project... Was there a lot of coverage - info, pics etc - on the design and construction of the foundations?? Would be really interesting to see. Last time I was here, they were still doing ground surveys I think!


----------



## Shaddorry

Guajiro1 said:


> ^^ That's what I thought too :lol: It would be awesome if the Saudi king lived at the top of the tower. It would be the Kingdom Tower... absolute monarchy... king living at the top... think about it, it would be like a villain's lair from a movie :tongue3:


The king's penthouse mansion.


----------



## GulfArabia

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> ^^ I like this Prince - smart man! He's right about the sovereign funds for oil wealth. And he says the tower will be finished in 2018.


oil?

he is a business man, he is not spending the government's money, the oil business is government owned, and the government is not apart of this project.


----------



## Guajiro1

Shaddorry said:


> The king's penthouse mansion.


"The King's Lair" :lol:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Kingdom Tower by Brett Jordan, on Flickr










Kingdom-Tower-Saudi-Arabia-Photo-by-Adrian-Smith-+-Gordon-Gill-Architecture by aneeshkaruvelil, on Flickr


----------



## weidncol

Poor Empire State Building :lol:


----------



## Shaddorry

*5280 feet = 1 609.344 meters*, Google says. that means if this is the true definitive height, the title needs to be adjusted. This tower is literally going *of the charts*!


----------



## (:

I do believe that is the old figure. I hope not but I'm guessing it is.


----------



## surfnasi

In the photos of the yellow boxed sections in the updates

Are they the lift wells ?

Or are they the floor plans ?

If they are the lift wells this is massive !!!!

But if they are the floor plans,

the footprint seems smallish


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Kingdom Tower by Brett Jordan, on Flickr


What is this, 2007?


----------



## ZZ-II

Shaddorry said:


> 5280 feet = 1 609.344 meters, Google says. that means if this is the true definitive height, the title needs to be adjusted. This tower is literally going of the charts!


1600m is not the final height. The tower will be arround 1000m to 1100m tall.


----------



## The-Real-Link

They could at least get the 1,250 foot figure drawn to the right point of the ESB, sheesh ;p. Yeah I do recall 1,600m for KT was the old design but due to design logistics and money it was downscaled. But still, a tower that's between 1,000-1,100 meters is fine by me!


----------



## Gabriel900

Oasis-Bangkok misleading post is old! you only need to google to figure it out.


----------



## K.S.A

today there update by *alsaif2012 *:cheers:


----------



## surfnasi

surfnasi said:


> In the photos of the yellow boxed sections in the updates
> 
> Are they the lift wells ?
> 
> Or are they the floor plans ?
> 
> If they are the lift wells this is massive !!!!
> 
> But if they are the floor plans,
> 
> the footprint seems smallish


Any comment on this ?


----------



## HoneyDaddy

Two words about 5,280ft figure:
1. Stupid
2. Impossible


----------



## krkseg1ops

Two words about your post:
1. Stupid
2. Clueless.


----------



## weidncol

surfnasi said:


> Any comment on this ?


They are worker platforms for the formwork system, which isn't necessarily the height of the floor.


----------



## The Shard Baby

ThatOneGuy said:


> What is this, 2007?





ZZ-II said:


> 1600m is not the final height. The tower will be arround 1000m to 1100m tall.


From the Wikipedia page:
In May 2008, soil testing in the area cast doubt over whether the proposed location could support a skyscraper of the proposed one mile height, and MEED reported that the project had been scaled back, making it "up to 500 metres (1,640 ft) shorter."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingdom_Tower

The picture is also from April the 12th 2011.


----------



## NatFan9

Gabriel900 said:


> Oasis-Bangkok misleading post is old! you only need to google to figure it out.


Or read the title of the thread.


----------



## alsaif2012

30/11/2014


----------



## Guajiro1

They're working really fast!


----------



## K.S.A

^^ there decrease height for red crane


----------



## Shaddorry

ZZ-II said:


> 1600m is not the final height. The tower will be arround 1000m to 1100m tall.


I thought so. I found this too awesome to be true.


----------



## surfnasi

weidncol said:


> They are worker platforms for the formwork system, which isn't necessarily the height of the floor.


Thanks,Seems like its a smallist footprint for such a massively tall skyscraper,I am enjoying watching the progess of the structure


----------



## CrazyDave

surfnasi said:


> Thanks,Seems like its a smallist footprint for such a massively tall skyscraper,I am enjoying watching the progess of the structure


That footprint doesn't look small at all to me!


----------



## j-biz

Munwon said:


> Are we using our daddy's computer again? :bash:


Munwon, please spare us your useless invective.

I for one welcome differing opinions. Otherwise, this place grows dull.


----------



## ZZ-II

CrazyDave said:


> That footprint doesn't look small at all to me!


True, it isn't. The wings are not 50m wide or so but the distance between 2 wings is arround 100m and that's alot!


----------



## Urban Dave

Any idea when will become the tallest in the world? I mean, the date when the structure will pass the Burj Khalifa.


----------



## alsaif2012

01/12/2014


----------



## surfnasi

Urban Dave said:


> Any idea when will become the tallest in the world? I mean, the date when the structure will pass the Burj Khalifa.


At the speed that which its being built,I would say it will pass the Burj Khalifa late 2016 early 2017,if you want an exact date 16th Jan 2017,will check back an see in 2 years time how far off I am :lol:


----------



## Aalecki

Those are some massive amounts of rebar. When will they start pouring floors?


----------



## Urban Dave

surfnasi said:


> At the speed that which its being built,I would say it will pass the Burj Khalifa late 2016 early 2017,if you want an exact date 16th Jan 2017,will check back an see in 2 years time how far off I am :lol:


This is your personal opinion or there has been some kind of announcement by constructors / promoter about this?


----------



## ZZ-II

Aalecki said:


> Those are some massive amounts of rebar. When will they start pouring floors?


 They already did . When i look at the last pics it seems to me the formwork of the core has risen for the 2nd time now.


----------



## K.S.A

ZZ-II said:


> When i look at the last pics it seems to me the formwork of the core has risen for the 2nd time now.












:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Urban Dave said:


> This is your personal opinion or there has been some kind of announcement by constructors / promoter about this?


How would the constructors or promoters know?


----------



## Urban Dave

^^ In construction you always have plans when different phases of the construction will be accomplished. Not always are completed in the right date but you have to plan in advance to get things ready.


----------



## Fayez

Urban Dave said:


> Any idea when will become the tallest in the world? I mean, the date when the structure will pass the Burj Khalifa.


That's such a fantastic question that I asked myself the same before but,it's too early to even think of this now

At least 2 years must be waited


----------



## 10064

Is there a diagram with the floor elevations starting at ground level out.


----------



## CULWULLA

houston we have liftoff


----------



## skyperu34

Incredible photos!!! Still at bottom but its looking very massive and huge! Really exciting!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I still don't think it's actually being built, this is just a pipe dream


----------



## Handbanana

ThatOneGuy said:


> I still don't think it's actually being built, this is just a pipe dream


And you base that opinion on?


----------



## ZZ-II

Handbanana said:


> And you base that opinion on?


 Irony 



CULWULLA said:


> houston we have liftoff


And in a few years the Eagle has landed :cheers:


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Urban Dave said:


> Any idea when will become the tallest in the world? I mean, the date when the structure will pass the Burj Khalifa.


That will be 828 methers then.

Let's say: they build 2 floors (= approx. 6 meters) a week at this moment, and can keep this pace all the time.
This means: at approx. 828 metres 140 weeks from now. So 3 years. End of 2017.


Anybody has a better guess, or more detailed info from the project?
I think everybody who follows this thread is curious...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Handbanana said:


> And you base that opinion on?


Just because


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Then what are the photographs of? 
Just a 20-story building under construction....?

People walking on the moon. Also a pipe dream for you? 


When I saw the first renders of Burj Khalifa, I assumed it was some vision for the 21st./22nd century.
But 3 years later I discoverered at was already at 200 metres...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Oh come on, surely I have made my sarcasm obvious enough.


----------



## surfnasi

Urban Dave said:


> This is your personal opinion or there has been some kind of announcement by constructors / promoter about this?


This is pretty much my personal opinion,just a guess,would like too know what other people are guessing/estimating


----------



## Aalecki

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> That will be 828 methers then.
> 
> Let's say: they build 2 floors (= approx. 6 meters) a week at this moment, and can keep this pace all the time.
> This means: at approx. 828 metres 140 weeks from now. So 3 years. End of 2017.
> 
> 
> Anybody has a better guess, or more detailed info from the project?
> I think everybody who follows this thread is curious...


Keep in mind floor plans get smaller the higher you get up so less time is required for rebar and forms.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
and more time to get stuff actually up to that point. a few weeks ago we had someone posting pictures of Burj Khalifa in each year to show how Kingtom Towers progress might be, that one might be a good indicator for when we will reach which height as well.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Aalecki said:


> Keep in mind floor plans get smaller the higher you get up so less time is required for rebar and forms.


Sure.

But much, much more time to get materials up!
Logistics become more and more complicated when the tower rises...


----------



## Maximalist

Starting to have a solid presence. This should silence most of the doubters by spring, although there will always be a few cynics who say it can't be done.


----------



## wespje1990

Oh wow that's going fast...history in the making!


----------



## wespje1990

Maximalist said:


> Starting to have a solid presence. This should silence most of the doubters by spring, although there will always be a few cynics who say it can't be done.


Its not weird there is/was a certain ammount of people with sceptisism towards this project, the claim of a 1km+ tower came along with a huge absence of any renderings/architects/developers in the recent couple of years. Thats not cinical, thats realistic.


----------



## Fayez

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> and more time to get stuff actually up to that point. a few weeks ago we had someone posting pictures of Burj Khalifa in each year to show how Kingtom Towers progress might be, that one might be a good indicator for when we will reach which height as well.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=117857059&highlight=#post117857059


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
so end of 2017, beginning of 2018 seems about correct.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Maximalist said:


> although there will always be a few cynics who say it can't be done.


When it's done: "The building was never completed, it is all just a photoshop job"


----------



## ThatOneGuy

wespje1990 said:


> Its not weird there is/was a certain ammount of people with sceptisism towards this project, the claim of a 1km+ tower came along with a huge absence of any renderings/architects/developers in the recent couple of years.


Well, that's simply not true, is it?

The renderings came out for the tower designed by Adrian Smith in 2010, all financing was gained by 2012, and the developers are the Binladen Group and the Kingdom Holding Company. We've known this before construction even began.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

ThatOneGuy said:


> When it's done: "The building was never completed, it is all just a photoshop job"


I'd like to see someone who's stupid enough to post that


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## j-biz

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> I'd like to see someone who's stupid enough to post that


People have believed crazier things.


----------



## Shaddorry

K.S.A said:


>


It actually doesn't look as skinny as on the renders...


----------



## deadhead262

Better looking than Burj Khalifa but both are pretty 'meh.' Shanghai tower is more the sort of building worthy of holding the tallest building title. 1/3 of these buildings are just fluff.


----------



## weidncol

And by "fluff" you mean a spire.


----------



## j-biz

At least this spire really means business.


----------



## londonfai

An overlap of renders of the two towers (KT,BK) would be great to give a glimpse of the finished tower.


----------



## revpmaul

*And on and on and on it goes....*

Please, people, keep the pointless chatter down or take it out of the forum. I am back to wading through pages of pointless ramblings between real updates. Thanks to everyone with real content who post.


----------



## 4npower

revpmaul said:


> Please, people, keep the pointless chatter down or take it out of the forum. I am back to wading through pages of pointless ramblings between real updates. Thanks to everyone with real content who post.






Wading through pages of pointless ramblings? What the hell are you talking about? The four posts on the last 3 pages about sarcasm and what some people will or will not believe? This thread has been full of updates lately with very little off topic chatter. You are either drunk, posted in the wrong thread, new to online chat forums, or......Ahh nevermind, congratulations on your 14th post. Now go back to being a spectator hno:


----------



## weidncol

Besides, it's my job to decide if someone is going off-topic. :lol:

Inside joke.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

deadhead262 said:


> Better looking than Burj Khalifa ...


That's a matter of taste! Personally, I like BK more.
But the higher the better. KT is spectacular. I hope many more will follow somewhere on this planet!


----------



## Abdullah-atta

3.12.2014


----------



## reecebowker

visitors observing the tower


----------



## Fayez

So, 11th floor already!!!

Come on guys, calm down you're ganna leave the construction schedule behind :nuts:


----------



## alsaif2012

*Liebherr supplies tower cranes to Kingdom Tower*
Written by Chris Sleight - 01 Dec 2014



















Liebherr has won the contract to supply four HC-L series tower cranes to the Kingdom Tower project in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia.

Three 280 HC-L 16/28 cranes and one 357 HC-L 18/32 Litronic will be supplied to the project, with jib lengths of 40 - 45 m and lifting capacities of 11 - 12 tonnes at a radius of 35 m. The 280 HC‑L luffing cranes will be used to build the side wings of the Kingdom Tower, with hook heights reaching some 400 m. The 357 HC-L will be on the main tower, with a hook height of some 1,000 m.

To reach these heights the cranes will move upwards in several climbing stages. They will be positioned on the sky terrace of the building or on various cantilever platforms mounted on the outside of the building.

According to Liebherr, the positive experience contractor Saudi Bin Laden Group has had with its cranes on other projects were one of the main reasons for their use on the Kingdom Tower. For example, two 280 HC‑L cranes were used on the CMA Tower in the King Abdullah Financial District project in the Saudi capital, Riyadh.

The Kingdom Tower will be the first structure in the world to be over 1,000 m high. It will also have the highest ever visitor viewing platform at a height of 630 m. The skyscraper with 170 storeys is part of the "Kingdom City" urban development project in the north of Jeddah in Saudi Arabia.

www.khl.com


----------



## 10064

Good work everyone. It is great to see the floor by floor info.


----------



## hem2mars

Wow! I visited this thread last year (2013). And now the construction is in progress. Very moving, I love it. :cheers:


----------



## Gudavalli

*December 4th* by Enteng Lauzon


----------



## ZZ-II

Awesome pics!


----------



## reecebowker

Great photos! thanks for the upload. Can't believe how fast this is rising.


----------



## log0008

Wow, this is amazing had to join this forum just to follow - thanks for the photos everyone - going up very fast!


----------



## K.S.A

great pics ... thanx *Gudavalli kay: *


----------



## Aalecki

There seems to be a lot of foundations around the tower. Looks like we will see some surrounding buildings going up soon.


----------



## ZZ-II

Aalecki said:


> There seems to be a lot of foundations around the tower. Looks like we will see some surrounding buildings going up soon.


Which foundations? Where?


----------



## charles54

i think hes talking about the depressions on the ground


----------



## HiJazzey

Aalecki said:


> There seems to be a lot of foundations around the tower. Looks like we will see some surrounding buildings going up soon.





ZZ-II said:


> Which foundations? Where?


I think he means this:



Gudavalli said:


>


Looks to me like foundation work on the surrounding podium and mall


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

ZZ-II said:


> Awesome pics!


YES INDEED !!!

:dance::dance::dance:


Please more update... of this historic building !


----------



## WSousa

Yes! The monument of the world!!! :banana:


----------



## shrubit

^^
Sorry, but this winged core is fking huge!!! 30m down, 970m to go! :cheers:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^At least 970m to go 



khachuy said:


> Currently the tallest building in Vietnam , my country is only 336 m ( 1,102 ft ) . But that is my pride . Hopefully his country will have more buildings rivaled with your country .


The tallest building where I live (UK) is shorter than yours (310m)


----------



## NachoMalchik

This is my opinion, and u don't have to agree with me, but this tower shouldnt be built, it has 1 kilometer and just 170 floors?? It's ridiculous!! Is just a rich man's whim, and is being built in the middle of nowhere, There isnt a city just a big desert! I dont get it, and the design is so poor.. Like I said before, u dont have to agree with me, is my personal opinion.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

NachoMalchik said:


> This is my opinion, and u don't have to agree with me, but this tower shouldnt be built, it has 1 kilometer and just 170 floors?? It's ridiculous!! *Is just a rich man's whim, and is being built in the middle of nowhere, There isnt a city just a big desert!* I dont get it, and the design is so poor.. Like I said before, u dont have to agree with me, is my personal opinion.


Obvious troll is obvious. Or did you never hear about Kingdom City, that will be build all around this tower? :lol: Or Jeddah respectively, which is just a few hundred meters from the construction area?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

NachoMalchik said:


> , u dont have to agree with me, is my personal opinion.


Your personal opinion is wrong


----------



## JmSepe

Nice updates, hoping they get the surrounding areas developed too. From that shot, it looks like a tall building in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## K.S.A

NachoMalchik said:


> This is my opinion, and u don't have to agree with me, but this tower shouldnt be built, it has 1 kilometer and just 170 floors?? It's ridiculous!! Is just a rich man's whim, and is being built in the middle of nowhere, There isnt a city just a big desert! I dont get it, and the design is so poor.. Like I said before, u dont have to agree with me, is my personal opinion.


will be there small city around this tower located north of jeddah city there : residential towers, hotels, schools, hospitals,.....
and this tower is main landmark for this new city .


----------



## The Shard Baby

shrubit said:


> ^^
> Sorry, but this winged core is fking huge!!! 30m down, 970m to go! :cheers:


Is that just the core?


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

NachoMalchik said:


> This is my opinion, and u don't have to agree with me, but this tower shouldnt be built, it has 1 kilometer and just 170 floors?? *It's ridiculous*!! Is just a rich man's whim, and is being built in the middle of nowhere, There isnt a city just a big desert! I dont get it, and the design is so poor.. Like I said before, u dont have to agree with me, is my personal opinion.


Your opinion is ridiculous :bash:


----------



## ZZ-II

The Shard Baby said:


> Is that just the core?


Just the taller structure in the middle is the core.


----------



## Fayez

Burj Khalifa : December 2005










Burj Khalifa : December 2006












On the construction scheduale :









I think not a big difference will be with this tower

next year is ganna be such a long action movie here 

God, I can't wait :smug:


----------



## shrubit

The Shard Baby said:


> Is that just the core?


Yes and no. The central structure is the core and building, the wings you see are the core with the perimeter trailing decks yet to be formed. Once the jump forms are higher, the decks will start


----------



## mafd12

:banana::banana::banana::cheers::cheers:
977m.



shrubit said:


> ^^
> Sorry, but this winged core is fking huge!!! 30m down, 970m to go! :cheers:


----------



## Gudavalli

*5th December* by Hazem Sultan


----------



## Gudavalli

*December 7th* by Amin Sharif


----------



## boy261

Gudavalli said:


> *December 7th* by Amin Sharif


----------



## boy261

is it already a highrise?


----------



## The hory

boy261 said:


> is it already a highrise?


Of course it is almost the great highrise


----------



## boy261

shrubit said:


> ^^
> Sorry, but this winged core is fking huge!!! 30m down, 970m to go! :cheers:


I would say its more than 30 metres...40m or something...
^^
^^
^^


----------



## tiagra

NachoMalchik said:


> This is my opinion, and u don't have to agree with me, but this tower shouldnt be built, it has 1 kilometer and just 170 floors?? It's ridiculous!! Is just a rich man's whim, and is being built in the middle of nowhere, There isnt a city just a big desert! I dont get it, and the design is so poor.. Like I said before, u dont have to agree with me, is my personal opinion.


To enlighten you a bet assuming you're unknowledgeable, the tower may seems it's in the middle of nowhere and that's because the land where the tower being built is so huge but the the land itself is surrounded by newly neighborhoods "Suburbs". 
If you check Google Earth you will notice that at the completion day of the tower the land will be already invaded by the city just like Burj Kalifa.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

boy261 said:


> I would say its more than 30 metres...40m or something...
> ^^
> ^^
> ^^


40? It's barely pushing 20. Look at the cabin of the crane. It's approximately as tall as the man sittning in it.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

On a competitive forum, on Dec 4th., the height was approx. 7 m (sub-terrain floors) + 29 m (above terrein).
So total approx. 36 m.

But as it is rising quickly, this 36 m. is "old news".

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=135116&page=35


I think that the postings by forum members like "alsaif2012" are reliable!


----------



## wespje1990

when will they announce the height? When the first outer-diagonal walls ar placed, it can be calculated pretty easy how tall it will be, so what would be the point of waiting? 

Are there any schedules on when they will start to built the surrounding city?


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Height was announced to be 1007 m some time ago.

Drawings prove that this is the actual design. I have no doubt that it will actually become 1007 m.

If they want to change this during the building process, they have to change the angle in the end awalls, or make stepts in it.
I don't expect so.


----------



## HoneyDaddy

wespje1990 said:


> when will they announce the height?


Not before finishing 99.9% of it. But most probably, strictly after completing 100% of the height!:tiasd:


----------



## boy261

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> On a competitive forum, on Dec 4th., the height was approx. 7 m (sub-terrain floors) + 29 m (above terrein).
> So total approx. 36 m.
> 
> But as it is rising quickly, this 36 m. is "old news".
> 
> http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=135116&page=35
> 
> 
> I think that the postings by forum members like "alsaif2012" are reliable!


great, i was close! yes it depends if you count sub-terrain height, I understand... I wonder what is the height of one floor? then it will be easier to count the current height... well soon it surpases our church in my town when i was born, height aprox 45... i would like to know about all milestones, when it will surpasses other skyscrapers...


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

boy261 said:


> ... I wonder what is the height of one floor?...


Looking at some diagrams, most standard floors are exactly 4.000 meters each.


----------



## iKHALEDM

The prince said that it will be secret. I mean the height.


----------



## kitayabi

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> Obvious troll is obvious. Or did you never hear about Kingdom City, that will be build all around this tower? :lol: Or Jeddah respectively, which is just a few hundred meters from the construction area?


I want to see this building completed its a testament to human achievement and might help to boost Saudi Arabia's global standing; but I doubt the developer will make his money back; this projects makes no logical financial sense; the demand just isn't there. Jeddah isn't a tourist centre like Dubai nor is it a financial centre like Newyork.


----------



## iamtheSTIG

Judging by the photos posted taken from the 5th and 7th, this has risen another floor! (well risen by another yellow floor anyway)


----------



## ThatOneGuy

kitayabi said:


> I want to see this building completed its a testament to human achievement and might help to boost Saudi Arabia's global standing; but I doubt the developer will make his money back; this projects makes no logical financial sense; the demand just isn't there. Jeddah isn't a tourist centre like Dubai nor is it a financial centre like Newyork.


It will help boost land value for the rest of the Kingdom City project


----------



## j-biz

^^ True that. But if KSA ever wants to really get on the international scene for anything other than oil, they're gonna have to liberalize/secularize their laws a bit.


----------



## Urban Dave

fayzoon said:


> Burj Khalifa : December 2005


The core of Burj Khalifa looks much more smaller than the one of the Kingdom Tower, or it's just muy impression?


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Difficult to see from the photo's.
For this, you need to compare the floor plans.


----------



## Fayez

Urban Dave said:


> The core of Burj Khalifa looks much more smaller than the one of the Kingdom Tower, or it's just muy impression?


It is smaller but, not that much


----------



## GulfArabia

Jeddah is the gateway to Mecca, it has the airport.... the potential is there.


----------



## dc88

how long does this gonna take to build?


----------



## cd7890

dc88 said:


> how long does this gonna take to build?


wait a few years dude,stuff takes time,i think by this time next year we could be seeing a supertall already


----------



## ZZ-II

dc88 said:


> how long does this gonna take to build?


4 to 5 years from now if nothing goes wrong.


----------



## Maximalist

Boy, people sure are impatient. "When will it be finished?" "How tall will it be?" If we knew how it ended it wouldn't be so much fun watching it go up. Just sit back and enjoy. When Michelangelo painted the Sistine Chapel, the Pope kept asking him "When will it be done?" His answer was always "When I am finished." Same thing for the Kingdom Tower. It will be done when it is finished. It will be as high as it is when they stop working.


----------



## phoenixboi08

GulfArabia said:


> Jeddah i the gateway to Mecca, it has the airport.... the potential is there.


I thought that new economic city they're building will be the major hub/gateway, or is jeddah that dominant?


----------



## Slugbelch

Maximalist said:


> Boy, people sure are impatient. "When will it be finished?" "How tall will it be?" If we knew how it ended it wouldn't be so much fun watching it go up. Just sit back and enjoy. When Michelangelo painted the Sistine Chapel, the Pope kept asking him "When will it be done?" His answer was always "When I am finished." Same thing for the Kingdom Tower. It will be done when it is finished. It will be as high as it is when they stop working.


If you followed it's older brother, the Burj Dubai, it's nothing new.


----------



## GulfArabia

phoenixboi08 said:


> I thought that new economic city they're building will be the major hub/gateway, or is jeddah that dominant?


Mecca is kinda south of Jeddah, Kingdom city is exactly north of Jeddah and the new economic city is a very few kilometres north of Jeddah a whole.

People heading to Medina (The other holy City) will have to pass thru Jeddah and the new economic city via train.


----------



## dc88

ZZ-II said:


> 4 to 5 years from now if nothing goes wrong.


thanks, just doing comparison, curious. it helps. some people here dont make sense with their critiques of other peoples questions,just because others wanna know/or are curious about something. crazy building philosophies. it doesnt help the thread.


----------



## iamtheSTIG

dc88 said:


> thanks, just doing comparison, curious. it helps. some people here dont make sense with their critiques of other peoples questions,just because others wanna know/or are curious about something. crazy building philosophies. it doesnt help the thread.


I don't understand the backlash with your question tbh, you're just curious and want to know; there was nothing with what you said that implies you're impatient about this project

In the end this is a forum where people find out information and the topic is discussed, questions are one of the key elements for people to find stuff out!


----------



## bigreach

ThatOneGuy said:


> I still don't think it's actually being built, this is just a pipe dream


^^hno: I'm with you it's been 11 months and 7 stories,,:nuts:I think it's all a desert mirage:bash:
Building's in the USA go up faster than this, and there's nothing normal about that.


----------



## Aalecki

Yeah, but no one in USA is building a 1000 meter building.


----------



## alsaif2012

11/12/2014


----------



## K.S.A

great update *alsaif2012 * :drool:


----------



## K.S.A

*progress*

11/9/2014 ... 3 months ago










11/12/2014


----------



## Shaddorry

Aalecki said:


> Yeah, but no one in USA is building a 1000 meter building.


and in the usa they don't have temperatures of 40*c in winter.:nuts:


----------



## j-biz

^^ No, but we do occasionally get into the 30s in the southern parts of the country. Anyway, I think bigreach was being sarcastic anyway. :lol:


----------



## rlw777

bigreach said:


> Building's in the USA go up faster than this, and there's nothing normal about that.


No they don't.


----------



## dibble

Maximalist said:


> Boy, people sure are impatient. "When will it be finished?" "How tall will it be?" If we knew how it ended it wouldn't be so much fun watching it go up. Just sit back and enjoy. When Michelangelo painted the Sistine Chapel, the Pope kept asking him "When will it be done?" His answer was always "When I am finished." Same thing for the Kingdom Tower. It will be done when it is finished. It will be as high as it is when they stop working.


How tall will it be?


----------



## christos-greece

Kingdom Tower diagram update:
diagram by christos-greece, on Flickr


----------



## Sukaitsuri

If the "skyscraper index" syndrom happens as usual... the next economic crisis will be in Saudi Arabia :troll:


----------



## greenwelly

Sukaitsuri said:


> If the "skyscraper index" syndrom happens as usual... the next economic crisis will be in Saudi Arabia :troll:


And right on cue, oil plumments to between $40-$60 a barrel, gotta love the skycraper index


----------



## Munwon

Its because the West and Saudi Arabia are trying to destroy the Russian economy. Don't worry when they are done oil will be back to 120$ a barrel


----------



## ZZ-II

Formworks didn't rise since the last update. Can't be long until the next jump.


----------



## kitayabi

Munwon said:


> Its because the West and Saudi Arabia are trying to destroy the Russian economy. Don't worry when they are done oil will be back to 120$ a barrel


Saudi Arabia cares very little the US Russian feud; what there trying to do is price US shale out of the market by allowing prices to fall.


----------



## Shaddorry

kitayabi said:


> Saudi Arabia cares very little the US Russian feud; what there trying to do is price US shale out of the market by allowing prices to fall.


They should do that. Life in the West is waaay to expensive!


----------



## londonfai

Actually it's targeted at Iran. that will teach them not to mess with Saudi in Iraq and Syria. Saudi can handle the price drop more than any country on earth, it's better to ruin and weed out Iran this way than a more expensive confrontation.


----------



## j-biz

^^ What?? Why would it be in Saudi Arabia's best interest to further destabilize Iran with artificially low oil prices? The decision to not restrict supply is definitely due to the unexpected American shale oil performance.


----------



## NatFan9

So what you're saying is nobody knows why oil prices are plummeting. Got it.


----------



## Guajiro1

^^ So the UAE will have skipped it?


----------



## londonfai

NatFan9 said:


> So what you're saying is nobody knows why oil prices are plummeting. Got it.


Regardless of the target, its Saudi Arabia being passive aggressive against someone or something.

Best bet is Iranian regime, makes the most sense considering the timing and method. Possible but less likely are American corporations (as a long term business decision) and/or Russia, for political reasons, specifically its support of Asad and Iranian regime.


----------



## bigreach

China has the Best economy on the planet,, they are building 500-600 meter skyscraper's everywhere,, they have western architects designing these buildings, and sadly they have underpaid laborer's building them,, But,
China has the $, they have the knowledge. It Just seems like Burj went much quicker in this amount of time.... This seem's almost fake to me.
My forum friend,, KillerZavatar (also known as wally) ,is thinking this will go full height, I just don't see it, but I'll respect the more senior forum member, and trust in him.
And if I'm wrong I'll eat 3 crows.


----------



## londonfai

bigreach said:


> China has the Best economy on the planet,, they are building 500-600 meter skyscraper's everywhere,, they have western architects designing these buildings, and sadly they have underpaid laborer's building them,, But,
> China has the $, they have the knowledge. It Just seems like Burj went much quicker in this amount of time.... This seem's almost fake to me.
> My forum friend,, KillerZavatar (also known as wally) ,is thinking this will go full height, I just don't see it, but I'll respect the more senior forum member, and trust in him.
> And if I'm wrong I'll eat 3 crows.


No, taking into account their +1 Billion population, they don't have that much $ to spend relentlessly. Even Qatar has got more fiscal liberties to spend money on projects like this. 

Also your comment, at this point, is just a wish and has no basis whatsoever.


----------



## KillerZavatar

bigreach said:


> My forum friend,, KillerZavatar (also known as wally) ,is thinking this will go full height, I just don't see it.


if they had no intend of finishing it at full height why would they have invested so much time and efford in designing the buiding and building that massive foundation. The only way i can see this building not getting to break the 1000m mark is, if we get another financial crisis, unexpected complications or corrupt investors running away lol. And even if something unexpected happens that endangers the project it might be too big to fail. Burj Khalifa had financing problems, but as an icon was pushed thru in the end, hence the rename from Burj Dubai. I mean, come on, it is above ground already. :cheers:


----------



## NatFan9

Kingdom Tower is definitely too big to fail now that its out of the ground. How bad would it look to have all this publicity around the world's first 1km tall structure and then not finish it?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
fyi, this is what it looks like when you start a 1km tall structure and then not finish it 

but we are far beyond this stage, we are rising already :cheers:


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

(off-topic here)
But I hope that the Nakheel Tower will be built, sometime...


----------



## HoneyDaddy

^^ This section shows super-improvident design! They could envisage some sky-pod, like the one on CN Tower - for media centres, sky-lobbies, observatories, ATCs etc...
I hope the architects will come to their senses, and re-think it a bit.


----------



## KillerZavatar

christos-greece said:


> Kingdom Tower diagram update:
> diagram by christos-greece, on Flickr


Amazing diagram, i hope you will update this one from time to time, will give a great chance to see the progress over time and compare with old updates :cheers:

Also for the ones, who claim that the final height can be calculated quite easily once this tower is rising for a longer time, take a look at the top of the spire. There is a seperated spire added on the slanted building design. Sure they cannot change the final height by a hundred meters. But adding 20m or 30m seems clearly possible, if they so choose to. :nuts:


----------



## Sukaitsuri

To me it's really strange that China hasn't yet a 1km+tall project under construction.

As said above, China has an extremely powerful economy, and a huge growth rate. 
Let's add that China has the ambition to become the best in every field, not only economy or army, but also fields like architecture, urbanism, transportation, high speed rail, sport (remember the 2008 olympic games?), etc

It can't be explained in a short message like that... but China has always been a country of vainness for centuries and now in the early 21st century they want to show to the world how powerful they are.


So I'm surprised they don't answer to Saudi Arabia's Kingdom Tower with a taller gigatall-skyscraper :dunno:
There has been news about "Phoenix towers" but currently it's just a proposed idea.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

^^
I believe it's just a matter of time until chinese skyscrapers will break the 1km mark. 
But let's not forget that China's east coast has very different geological conditions than the Arabian Peninsula. From what I know, earthquakes are really rare in the UAE and Saudi Arabia. China however is always in the danger of major earthquakes with great magnitude. The strong winds and tropical storms there are also a danger to tall buildings. This is why most (if not all) chinese megatalls use the supercolumn construction method and have mass dampers somewhere near the top. These technologies are still pretty new and need further research, testing etc. until a 1km+ tower can be build safely in China.
(Correct me if I'm wrong, this is just some loose knowledge I acquired over the years )


----------



## kony

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> ^^
> From what I know, earthquakes are really rare in the UAE and Saudi Arabia.


repeat that ? dont forget dubai is neighbor to Iran

i experienced a pretty scary earthquake in dubai 18 months ago


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^What magnitude?


----------



## droneriot

The Arab Peninsula sits on its own continental plate and thereby has a risk of earthquake on all sides.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

kony said:


> repeat that ? dont forget dubai is neighbor to Iran
> 
> i experienced a pretty scary earthquake in dubai 18 months ago


Correction: _Heavy_ earthquakes (such that are a real threat to skyscrapers) are really rare in the UAE.


----------



## Fayez

^^ in the other GCC countries as well


----------



## Fayez

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> ^^
> I believe it's just a matter of time until chinese skyscrapers will break the 1km mark.
> But let's not forget that China's east coast has very different geological conditions than the Arabian Peninsula. From what I know, earthquakes are really rare in the UAE and Saudi Arabia. China however is always in the danger of major earthquakes with great magnitude. The strong winds and tropical storms there are also a danger to tall buildings. This is why most (if not all) chinese megatalls use the supercolumn construction method and have mass dampers somewhere near the top. These technologies are still pretty new and need further research, testing etc. until a 1km+ tower can be build safely in China.
> (Correct me if I'm wrong, this is just some loose knowledge I acquired over the years )


 Didn't you know that in Taiwan, when they feel an earthquake is coming they go inside the taipei 101 ?


----------



## KillerZavatar

China is building taller and taller towers, they are just not adding a 300m tall spire just for the sake of it. The towers we have rising basically could have been world's tallest if added such a spire. I think Shanghai tower, ping an, wuhan greenland, goldin finance and zhongnan are all not very far from burj khalifas highest occupated floors. I like how highcliff called it, china is playing with us basically. We probably get a 900m tower to the roof without a spire before getting a world's tallest lol

Also the concept of a 650m tower with a 350m spire is rather ridiculous anyway. As much as I love kingdom tower, I rather see the continuation of the steady growth we are used to in China. Lots of 600m towers and the first 700m one will soon turn into lots of 700m towers and the first 800m or 900m ones anyway, without the need of an excessive spire.


----------



## j-biz

My understanding of the economics behind both Burj Khalifa and Kingdom Tower is that they were/are being built specifically to attract new people and new investment to a new economic district. When you build in the middle of the desert and you want people to come, you gotta go big. Neither building alone will turn a profit, and weren't designed to. That's not a condemnation from me. The strategy works. SA has 26 million people and over 80% of them already live in cities, so if you want others to come you have to look to the broader region. What's the percentage of foreign workers in SA? It's something crazy high like 30%.

China on the other hand has 1.2 billion people, half of who live in impoverished rural areas and are desperate to leave. There's no need to build the WTB to get hundreds of thousands of willing migrants.


----------



## Fayez

^^ foreign workers are more than 60% of available manpower which is 15 millions

30% of the population which is 30 millions

Souces: http://www.globalfirepower.com/country-military-strength-detail.asp?country_id=Saudi-Arabia

http://www.cdsi.gov.sa/english/


----------



## K.S.A

from twitter 









@Jedd_Eco_Co


----------



## muflih

is it possible to build supertall more than 1 km?? i think when kingdom tower finished the city which previously crowned have the highest supertall (uea) will never willing to hold off his tittle and try to build higher and higher till touch the heaven or the hell over the could,,,wait n see


----------



## Partizany

muflih said:


> is it possible to build supertall more than 1 km??


jesus christ.. stop asking stupid questions..hno:


----------



## King of Construction

muflih said:


> is it possible to build supertall more than 1 km?? i think when kingdom tower finished the city which previously crowned have the highest supertall (uea) will never willing to hold off his tittle and try to build higher and higher till touch the heaven or the hell over the could,,,wait n see


It's the tower of Babel all over again!! :eek2:


----------



## muflih

OMG you have mentioned tower of babel,,,the collapse of babble tower was clearly written on al- quran and bib,,,tower bibble reached high approximately 2,4 Km this project show the arrogant of the human to build tower reach heaven but its became scary dissaster.sory if i have mistake


----------



## KillerZavatar

muflih said:


> is it possible to build supertall more than 1 km?? i think when kingdom tower finished the city which previously crowned have the highest supertall (uea) will never willing to hold off his tittle and try to build higher and higher till touch the heaven or the hell over the could,,,wait n see


i think one of the first reactions in dubai after kingdom tower broke ground was nakheel hinting at the possibility of a new world's tallest in dubai. with dubai you never know, i certainly hope that it will be the case that they will want the title back.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

muflih said:


> OMG you have mentioned tower of babel,,,the collapse of babble tower was clearly written on al- quran and bib,,,tower bibble reached high approximately 2,4 Km this project show the arrogant of the human to build tower reach heaven but its became scary dissaster.sory if i have mistake


But this time 1km+ buildings won't collapse because it won't be arrogance. It will be becoming technologically advanced. Besides, we will have much stronger materials


----------



## Sukaitsuri

The tower of Babel never existed but the fact that every time a country builds the next tallest building in the world, there is an economic crisis in that country, probably means that... God punishes vainness by using the economic weapon :angel:


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Sukaitsuri said:


> The tower of Babel never existed but the fact that every time a country builds the next tallest building in the world, there is an economic crisis in that country, probably means that... God punishes vainness by using the economic weapon :angel:





muflih said:


> OMG you have mentioned tower of babel,,,the collapse of babble tower was clearly written on al- quran and bib,,,tower bibble reached high approximately 2,4 Km this project show the arrogant of the human to build tower reach heaven but its became scary dissaster.sory if i have mistake


These two posts easily make it into the top 10 of the most ridiculous comments I have read on SSC... so wrong on so many levels.

To add something of value to my post: The plane shot shows that there is no construction activity anywhere around KT (besides the mall/podium thing attached to it), apparently it will be very lonely for a long time.


----------



## AltinD

KillerZavatar said:


> China is building taller and taller towers, they are just not adding a 300m tall spire just for the sake of it. The towers we have rising basically could have been world's tallest if added such a spire. I think Shanghai tower, ping an, wuhan greenland, goldin finance and zhongnan are all not very far from burj khalifas highest occupated floors. I like how highcliff called it, china is playing with us basically. We probably get a 900m tower to the roof without a spire before getting a world's tallest lol
> 
> Also the concept of a 650m tower with a 350m spire is rather ridiculous anyway. As much as I love kingdom tower, I rather see the continuation of the steady growth we are used to in China. Lots of 600m towers and the first 700m one will soon turn into lots of 700m towers and the first 800m or 900m ones anyway, without the need of an excessive spire.


Wrong! .... it doesn't work like that.


----------



## Supertall Robbo

Its slightly ridiculous how tall this building is.


----------



## Westyguy

More than 3 times taller than any inhabitable structure in Australia.


----------



## Abdullah-atta

15.12.2014


----------



## AltinD

^^ We are not talking about spires (as in masts) stuck on top but as of integral part of the structure that compliment the design and structural integrity. Those spires are simply to narrow be habitable or have proper access (i.e. Lifts).

You can't just put a pole on top of Shanghai Tower and be done with it (alla WTC1) it's not the same thing


----------



## weidncol

Technically, the* spire* on 1 WTC IS part of the structure as it was always designed with the tower, not just an afterthought. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## droneriot

Anyone who thinks a spire isn't real should take a helicopter ride 500m above ground above 1WTC. Good luck!


----------



## krokkel

A stick on a building remains a stick on a building whether this whas planned beforehand or not


----------



## Fayez

Yes, it should be counted and will be called a building or a tower of course


----------



## Fayez

Rahmah said:


> ^^ I mint by reality = should be counted or not + that's not funny


Yes, it should be counted and will be called a building or a tower

since, the free standing structures are the ones without floors and there could be some floors with small area and they can be called a tower but not a building

everything is about the foundation and the design when we talk about massive heights


----------



## j-biz

I really fail to see how the spire on One World Trade Center is substantially different than the unusable structure topping out Kingdom Tower, other than one being much more aesthetically pleasing. Both serve little to no function other than hitting a certain structural height milestone.

That said, this debate is dumb no matter what side of the world it takes place on. Arbitrary lists are little more than that: arbitrary. Besides, buildings have always been more than just functional spaces. The Pyramids in Giza are probably 90% vanity height. :lol:


----------



## GulfArabia

Spear? what spear?

Does the Eiffel tower have a spear ?


----------



## ZZ-II

weidncol said:


> Technically, the spire on 1 WTC IS part of the structure as it was always designed with the tower, not just an afterthought. That's my 2 cents.


True. Skyscrapers always had spires and allways will have spires. And as long they're part of the structure and the design i don't know why they shouldn't be counted. These discussions to make the roofheight or the highest floor the official height are quite pointless in my eyes.


----------



## KillerZavatar

oh man, my post created this debate again. let's all just be friends  that certainly was not my intend.


----------



## jogiba

I think the 118th floor swimming pool at the Hong Kong Ritz-Carlton is more impressive than the spire on top of the WTC IMHO.
http://www.cityrefinery.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Ritz-Carlton-Hong-Kong-Pool.jpg


----------



## bigreach

WOW!!!!!
This will go full height?
NEVER


----------



## ZZ-II

bigreach said:


> WOW!!!!! This will go full height? NEVER


Lets talk about this again in 4 to 5 years when it's topped out ^^


----------



## Fayez

bigreach said:


> WOW!!!!!
> This will go full height?
> NEVER


----------



## Aalecki

bigreach said:


> WOW!!!!!
> This will go full height?
> NEVER


----------



## droneriot

I'd appreciate keeping "funny" images out of threads adults want to use.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

droneriot said:


> I'd appreciate keeping "funny" images out of threads adults want to use.


Some may be actually funny but they are out of place here. They are worse than all the off-topic trash!


----------



## jhalsey

Why are all the pictures of this development taken from so far away? Why can't photographers get closer-up?


----------



## j-biz

Because the site is very large and there's nothing around it currently.


----------



## bigreach

ZZ-II said:


> Lets talk about this again in 4 to 5 years when it's topped out ^^


OK


----------



## Tom_Green

People who complain about the height should get banned. This is a skyscraper forum. :cheers:


----------



## baseball1992

Rahmah said:


> Come on
> 
> Any updates, guys?
> 
> it has been a while!


It's been 3 days....


----------



## j-biz

Well Rahmah, according to your profile you are about 200 km away from Jeddah. That's probably a good 2000 km closer than 99% of the people posting on this board, so I'd suggest you get in your car and fetch US some photos. :lol:

I'm just kidding of course.


----------



## K.S.A

^^ :lol:


----------



## surfnasi

^^I will fly there from Australia and take some photos and post them here on the forum......................you just need to pay for my flights and a couple of nights accomadation:lol::lol::lol:


Just been serious of course


----------



## Fayez

surfnasi said:


> ^^I will fly there from Australia and take some photos and post them here on the forum......................you just need to pay for my flights and a couple of nights accomadation:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> Just been serious of course


HAHAHA

Sorry, that's really not funny

Back to topic


----------



## bigreach

^^ Good point ZZII, Let's see where this is in 4-5 years. I hope You r right,


----------



## Tom_Green

surfnasi said:


> ^^I will fly there from Australia and take some photos and post them here on the forum......................you just need to pay for my flights and a couple of nights accomadation:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> Just been serious of course


I would do that and i would pay for everything by myself (as i did with Burj Khalifah). But i will not get a tourist visa ;_;


----------



## K.S.A

19/12/2014


----------



## Aalecki

Cheapest option would be to install a web cam.


----------



## Urban Dave

Aalecki said:


> Cheapest option would be to install a web cam.


If I ever get to be a multi-billionaire tycoon of the real state who builds highest building in the world, a web cam would be the first thing to do in the construction site.


----------



## Fayez

I've just sent them a massage with this suggestion. Let's hope they're going to respond soon..


----------



## j-biz

Thanks fayzoon! Can't hurt!


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Let's hope they actually do it!


----------



## Alien x

Abdullah-atta said:


> 15.12.2014





K.S.A said:


> 19/12/2014


Noticeable difference after only four days.


----------



## surfnasi

Looks like it should be 10 stories high come Xmas just as the Prince said


----------



## shermanlee

Hope to see a healthy progress.


----------



## ZZ-II

Alien x said:


> Noticeable difference after only four days.


One more floor to be exact.


----------



## Alien x

ZZ-II said:


> One more floor to be exact.


Actually two.


----------



## KøbenhavnK

^^
Third world electrical installations and wires never cease to baffle me. hno:

Good idea writing them Fayzoon. Thank you.


----------



## ZZ-II

Alien x said:


> Actually two.


They didn't pour two floors on four days, that's not possible. The max speed we've ever seen were 1 floor every 3 days.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

ZZ-II said:


> They didn't pour two floors on four days, that's not possible. The max speed we've ever seen were 1 floor every 3 days.


Two jumps are not equivalent to two pours


----------



## ZZ-II

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> Two jumps are not equivalent to two pours


But two jumps also doesn't mean two floors ^^


----------



## Fayez

Yupe, a floor from the start until its complition is counted as a floor jump


----------



## Eroha

*Skyscraper Bitexco Financial Tower from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam a miniature version of Kingdom Tower.*

*Bitexco Financial Tower*









*Kingdom Tower*









*Bitexco Financial Tower*









*Kingdom Tower*














*Bitexco Financial Tower*
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitexco_Financial_Tower*


----------



## cd7890

not even alike in any significant way except for the large protruding platform


----------



## Gattberserk

Hi, does anyone knows how high the observatory deck of KT will be? And will it still be highest in the world since Burj Khalifa opened its new deck to public at 555m (148th floor)


----------



## The Shard Baby

alsaif2012 said:


> 22/12/2014
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Incredible. These colossal cranes we first saw a few weeks ago are quickly becoming advanced in scale, by the very speedy construction rate which has overwhelmed this building!


----------



## cd7890

thing is,the big platform might not be the observation deck for the public
IIRC,that was around 140 or so
so,yeah,the observation deck will probably be somewhere around 500 or so meters
no higher than 500


----------



## ZZ-II

Since a 555m high OB deck opened recently at Burj Khalifa i'm sure KT will own a higher deck.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Huh? Of course it does. The observation deck/platform is at 630 meters structural height.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Fig.-3-Hows-the-worlds-tallest-buildings-have-grown by brucesflickr, on Flickr


----------



## Aalecki

What are those scaffold towers with stairs all over the site?


----------



## KillerZavatar

they really kept their promise with 10 floors. hope the speed will continue, this is such an amazing time to be a skyscraper fan :cheers:


----------



## Gattberserk

K.S.A said:


> 644m , 2113ft


Thanks... that is pretty high up, even higher than the outdoor pad.


----------



## Gattberserk

AltinD said:


> ^^ Huh? Of course it does. The observation deck/platform is at 630 meters structural height.


The thing is we are not sure if there are open to public... So I wonder what will be the official KT obs deck height (for public)


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> they really kept their promise with 10 floors. hope the speed will continue, this is such an amazing time to be a skyscraper fan :cheers:


The speed will not even continue, i'm sure it'll speed up in January.


----------



## MarshallKnight

Gattberserk said:


> The thing is we are not sure if there are open to public... So I wonder what will be the official KT obs deck height (for public)


Yeah, it's been confusing when people have thrown around the observation deck term. My understanding had been that the protruding platform would be solely for the resident of the penthouse "sky palace" apartment. Does anyone know if that has changed?


----------



## naki

Merry Christmas！


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
they got empire state, WTC and sears tower all three wrong, because they only know the number, but not what part of the building the number refers to


----------



## Fayez

There should be a good render for the tower at night


----------



## victor del rey

fayzoon said:


> There should be a good render for the tower at night


Yeah the architects must do one!


----------



## The-Real-Link

Slighty off topic but with Etihad's great deals for Christmas here in the US, I snagged a couple tickets to Abu Dhabi / Dubai well into next year. It won't be in time to see KT rise much, and I don't think my travel partner would dare trek all the way across Saudi Arabia for a building, but at least I might get the chance to bump into some of you legendary forumers ;p.


----------



## Fayez

did this quickly for imagination


----------



## HoneyDaddy

The-Real-Link said:


> Slighty off topic but with Etihad's great deals for Christmas here in the US, I snagged a couple tickets to Abu Dhabi / Dubai well into next year. It won't be in time to see KT rise much, and I don't think my travel partner would dare trek all the way across Saudi Arabia for a building, but at least I might get the chance to bump into some of you legendary forumers ;p.


I must admit, there are no legendary forumers here, except Imre. As forumers, we're all just a bunch of grey mediocrities, compared to him!


----------



## K.S.A

26/12/2014


----------



## ZZ-II

Next steel on top :cheers:


----------



## alsaif2012

28/12/2014


----------



## naki

Very fast!!!beautiful upsates!!


----------



## victor del rey

And when will the buildings around the Kingdom tower be built?


----------



## Mazin00

Nice update!


----------



## The hory

victor del rey said:


> And when will the buildings around the Kingdom tower be built?


The same question to me , but i think the buildings around will be built when tower reach a half ^^


----------



## victor del rey

The hory said:


> The same question to me , but i think the buildings around will be built when tower reach a half ^^


It would be...


----------



## archilover

wondering will there be any other skyscrapers around this tower when it reach the top?or it will be lonely just for a while?im eager to see the masterplan of the surrounding area..


----------



## K.S.A

:banana::horse::banana::horse:

awesome update 

thanks a lot *alsaif2012 *


----------



## ZZ-II

Wow, next jump of the formwork already. Seems it's speeding up now!


----------



## K.S.A

to SSC Family :cheers:


----------



## alsaif2012




----------



## Shaddorry

Not even reached quart of it and it's already huge. Only in the East


----------



## Fayez

My god you are right Rahmah

Even 32 multiplied by 30 equals to 960 which is still below 1000. Now I really know what does a 1000m in height mean LOL


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Guys, this is actually more complex and can not be sloved with simple pixle calculations in MS paint.The diagrams are isometric and the photos are in perspective (distorted). Projecting one onto the other does not work so easily, although I agree that the structure should be a bit taller than in alsaif's drawing


----------



## Mazin00

Anyone here have got the construction timeline??


----------



## Rody69

^^^ I didn't say that it would be 65 floors by this time next year


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

fayzoon said:


> a bit ??


Look, even a kid could tell that it's not going to look as tall as in Rahmah's calculation. I've used a Google Earth model to get the approximate proportions of the tower as seen from ground level and this is the result:


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

Rody69 said:


> ^^^ I didn't say that it would be 65 floors by this time next year


Welcome back Rody69...  :banana:


----------



## K.S.A

Rody69 said:


> ^^^ I didn't say that it would be 65 floors by this time next year


Welcome back *Rody69* :banana:


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Yeah let's talk again in 4 years and see who got it more accurately. :|


----------



## victor del rey

iKHALEDM said:


> For those who are saying that the tower is in the middle of desert, You didn't have a look on the area! The bridge, that connects Jeddah to the Tower location, is under construction. Also, when people know that the tallest tower in the world is really under construction, they will invest near its location.


It is not on the middle of the desert of course but the buildings around arent started so it make the sense. Butvthe rest of the buildings must be started


----------



## NewYorkNewYork

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> The tip of Burj Khalifa sweeps about 2 m in a heavy storm, as I can remember.
> But this is OK.
> Expect a similar value for KT, maybe little more, like 2,5 m.
> 
> 
> 
> Concerning the sand itself: I expect that hardened glass should be used for windows in these environments.
> On our Dutch/European beaches, standard glass can get ruined (= become matte) due to sand in 1-2 years.
> 
> Somebody from SA or UAE can tell more about th the glass qualities used in a sandy environment?


Thanks Oud.

2m? owaw! that's huge. I don't know how much it takes to move 2m. How fast the tower reacts to the wind. 

For the sand, I can tell you that aircraft engines suffer a lot here.

Otherwise, what is the need for a tower in a huge country like KSA? I know this is not the topic here.


----------



## Sukaitsuri

Is a triangle-shaped base the most suitable base for a hypertall skyscraper?

Both Burj Khalifa and Kingdom Tower have a triangle-shaped base...
As well as CN Tower and Tokyo Skytree


----------



## victor del rey

Another render of the KT


----------



## K.S.A

^^ nice render ...


----------



## victor del rey

K.S.A said:


> ^^ nice render ...


Yeah but I cant found more renders.. different ones


----------



## Fayez

I've been seeing it since I first heared about the project in 2011

But since your Join Date: Dec 2014 I've been seeing why you reposted it, too


----------



## victor del rey

fayzoon said:


> I've been seeing it since I first heared about the project in 2011
> 
> But since your Join Date: Dec 2014 I've been seeing why you reposted it, too


I posted it because I saw it and I like it because I was always seeing the same renders and I heard about KT a long time ago too


----------



## VacaLoca

Sukaitsuri said:


> Is a triangle-shaped base the most suitable base for a hypertall skyscraper?
> 
> Both Burj Khalifa and Kingdom Tower have a triangle-shaped base...
> As well as CN Tower and Tokyo Skytree


Let me ask some ancient Egyptians


----------



## MarshallKnight

Sukaitsuri said:


> Is a triangle-shaped base the most suitable base for a hypertall skyscraper?


Adrian Smith certainly seems to think so. Much like the "tendons" between the wings discussed earlier, this is mainly a wind load issues. But the triangular footprint also allows for a ton of surface area, meaning many more residences will have windows (think Las Vegas hotel design). Maximizing views is certainly an economic priority which, in this case, also lines up with the engineering needs of the tower.


----------



## Saleh93

Saleh93 said:


> @EngAbdurhman





remy59660 said:


>


----


----------



## PJee

At what height will the highest usable floorspace of this tower be?


----------



## christos-greece

remy59660 said:


>


The triangle in the middle is the core of KT?


----------



## Sniper-squeak

The three outer legs don't look joined to the middle triangle "core", am I missing something here?


----------



## alsaif2012

*04/01/2015
*












Big size


----------



## K.S.A

^^ great pics ...


----------



## iKHALEDM

victor del rey said:


> It is not on the middle of the desert of course but the buildings around arent started so it make the sense. Butvthe rest of the buildings must be started


Because all the are near the tower is for Kingdom holding company! So, that makes sense. After they top out the tower, they will start the rest towers.


----------



## Akryl92

update


----------



## egramsb

VacaLoca said:


> Let me ask some ancient Egyptians


So it should be square?


----------



## KlausDiggy

Looks as if KT has now 8 floors.


----------



## 3dgrapher

shrubit said:


> Here's how you determine the levels...


Bullsh...t! What the f..funy kind of manager you are?! YOU ARE, sir, misleading the people!!!
First learn about "climbing formwork" then teach others, Manager.hno:


----------



## j-biz

Patricia Silves said:


> hello. I visited the Portuguese forum and just saw pornography. who can I make complaint about homosexual pornography displayed ? thank you
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...#post120329813


I suppose football is a bit gay, but pornographic is pushing it.


----------



## The Shard Baby

In Saudi Arabia, do they refer to the level at ground level as level 0 (Ground floor in Britain) or level 1 (as they do in America)?


----------



## shrubit

3dgrapher said:


> Bullsh...t! What the f..funy kind of manager you are?! YOU ARE, sir, misleading the people!!!
> First learn about "climbing formwork" then teach others, Manager.hno:


Instead of making a pointless comment, tell me where I'm wrong.


----------



## Saleh93

The Shard Baby said:


> In Saudi Arabia, do they refer to the* level at ground level as level 0* (Ground floor in Britain) or level 1 (as they do in America)?


. .


----------



## 3dgrapher

shrubit said:


> Instead of making a pointless comment, tell me where I'm wrong.


Very easy, just google the formwork company name. Check the specs.
By the way, manager, what is the application of that "yellow things"?


----------



## j-biz

^^ You haven't posted in a year and a half and you come back just to be a jerk??

Seriously, people, what is at stake here? Nothing. The effing thing is rising. I don't know why people are getting so pissed.


----------



## weidncol

edit


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

j-biz said:


> ^^ You haven't posted in a year and a half and you come back just to be a jerk??
> 
> Seriously, people, what is at stake here? Nothing. The effing thing is rising. I don't know why people are getting so pissed.


He might be offensive but he got a point there. After checking DOKA's article about their work on KT, I came to the conclusion that they are using the _SKE100 plus formwork_ for the core of KT. On their website I could find a schematic drawing of this fromwork system, and it fits very well to the one used on KT:



As you can see I also made an attempt to count the levels.. I'm not sure if level 3 is actually two levels or one with extended ceiling height, so we are now either at level 8 or 9 in total.


----------



## 3dgrapher

j-biz said:


> ^^ You haven't posted in a year and a half and you come back just to be a jerk??
> 
> Seriously, people, what is at stake here? Nothing. The effing thing is rising. I don't know why people are getting so pissed.


I just really don't like those who are pretending they are fudjing experts while posting total cow's crap with this ridiculous Photoshop "level marking thing".


----------



## toxtethogrady

This is the first I've seen of that particular formwork. Is anyone else using it on their project?


----------



## hamadx




----------



## Shaddorry

Why did nobody ever thought of making elevators run on rails instead of cables. Something like this:








I'm sure you get my point  Them cables are only more weight to the building.


----------



## weidncol

That's a good idea, actually.


----------



## ZZ-II

No it isn't. Rails also weigh alot. Also, normal elevators use counterweights on the other end of their cables so that elevators with rails would need much more energy. They also wouldn't be as fast. There are probably several more reasons.


----------



## 4npower

ZZ-II said:


> There are probably several more reasons.





Noise and vibration as well. Unless you could surround them in a very heavy oil or fluid, that elevator ride would feel and sound like you were constantly riding on those rumple strips along the side of roads. Plus, cogs break all the time. Think race car drivetrains. They break all the time, as there simply isn't a strong enough alloy out there that is indestructible. The currently new technology of using Carbon fiber cables seems to possibly be the future of fast and bulletproof elevators for uses in Skyscrapers.


----------



## Shaddorry

I actually had in mind of using 4 tracks and 16 wheels. Breaking and wear and tear of gears and tracks could be kept by with kinect technology or and lasers. The gears and tracks could be made of very clean tempered carbon steel, the same kind of material used in Japan to make katanas of, it's known for being the strongest steel in the world. Automated oiling systems already exist in cars and other geared machines.


----------



## 10064

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> As you can see I also made an attempt to count the levels.. I'm not sure if level 3 is actually two levels or one with extended ceiling height, so we are now either at level 8 or 9 in total.


It looks like it could be 2 levels. As with the other floors there is a dark line between them. I believe that could be the floor slabs. The same dark line is in the middle of the 3rd floor.


----------



## 4npower

^^ Yeah, honestly, I could care less about which floor it's at. It's rising, and that's all we should care about at this point. :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ and at that not slowly


----------



## Innsertnamehere

edit


----------



## 10064

4npower said:


> ^^ Yeah, honestly, I could care less about which floor it's at. It's rising, and that's all we should care about at this point. :cheers:


This is skyscrapercity. Of course there are a lot of people that care about what floor were on and even more important in my eyes is the height. That is what it is all about. We are all here to see this rise to a new milestone. The 1st building over 3000'


----------



## 3dgrapher

10064 said:


> It looks like it could be 2 levels. As with the other floors there is a dark line between them. I believe that could be the floor slabs. The same dark line is in the middle of the 3rd floor.


"The dark line" is just a border between concrete pouring stages.

And there are no slabs inside the core.:slap:


PS: this time i'm trying to be less offensive, but it's really hard you now...:angel:


----------



## alsaif2012




----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

If you look to the KT diagram (a few pages back...) you can see that the average floor level is 4000, or close to 4000 mm.

Level 167 is at 670.000 m, and level 1 is at 5.900 m.
670.000 m - 5.900 m = 664.100 m, for a total span of 166 levels.
664.100 m / 166 = 4000 mm per level (+ a little bit behind the comma...).


This makes it logical to have the formwork also jump in steps of 4000 mm.


But at several levels, there are exeptions to the floor height. In these area's, there are higher floors, with some smaller mezzanine levels between.
This is the case between levels 1- 7, levels 14-20, levels 38-42, etc.

This is why there is a difference in for formwork levels and actual floor levels that you see on the photo's.
It will normalize at level 8, and become mixed-up again from level 14-20, etc.


----------



## acht

Wtf!! I missed this completly........


----------



## 10064

3dgrapher said:


> "The dark line" is just a border between concrete pouring stages.
> 
> And there are no slabs inside the core.:slap:
> 
> 
> PS: this time i'm trying to be less offensive, but it's really hard you now...:angel:


I meant the point where the floor slab would tie into the core.The exterior of the core.


----------



## ANDRETO

Here's a super-old pic of the tower under construction, but there's a lot of work going on there. :banana:










GOOGLE MAPS AERIAL VIEW

^^ How often Google Maps update its pictures? :sad2:


----------



## skyperu34

Very nice view and update! Thx!


----------



## weidncol

3dgrapher said:


> "The dark line" is just a border between concrete pouring stages.
> 
> And there are no slabs inside the core.:slap:
> 
> 
> PS: this time i'm trying to be less offensive, but it's really hard you now...:angel:


*know.


----------



## iKHALEDM

ANDRETO said:


> Here's a super-old pic of the tower under construction, but there's a lot of work going on there. :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOGLE MAPS AERIAL VIEW
> 
> ^^ How often Google Maps update its pictures? :sad2:


since it's the tallest tower I hope google earth gets pictures every month a least hno:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ that's more than just wishful thinking. just look on google earth thru all updates we had from shanghai tower, only several updates for all these years of process and shanghai is a much bigger city. Yet weather might help for better updates in jeddah, we might see. But don't think we get an update every two or three months, that's not how google maps works sadly


----------



## acht

Is there a higher building dan this one coming up?


----------



## KillerZavatar

There are potential candidates, but nothing that I would say is very likely to be built. Most noteworthy is Azerbaijan tower. I think for a serious new candidate we have better chances for height increased of a proposal or a total new one.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

acht said:


> Is there a higher building dan this one coming up?


No, but a 10,000m tall building has been proposed, but I doubt it would be built in this century.


----------



## NatFan9

There's this. Still in the proposed stage, but far more likely than a 10,000m building. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1477349


----------



## Shaddorry

Yes the Azerbaijan Tower, but they're still laying out the islands it's supposed to be build on though so it won't be any soon.


----------



## Jennette

10064 said:


> This is skyscrapercity. Of course there are a lot of people that care about what floor were on and even more important in my eyes is the height. That is what it is all about. We are all here to see this rise to a new milestone. The 1st building over 3000'


I searched for the comment you replied to but couldn't find it. He said "I could care less" so I was reply "So that means you do care to some extent". When people say that wrong I just have to correct it, call it a nervous tic if you will. Why am I saying this to you? Iunno, you're the closest link I have to that guy and I had to tell someone LOL.


----------



## JorgeORandall

Amazing mg: How many year it's gonna be the tallest of the world?


----------



## K.S.A

K.S.A said:


> 29/12/2014
> 
> *Level 2 of Kingdom Tower , Central Core Walls . *


^^ https://twitter.com/Jedd_Eco_Co


----------



## KillerZavatar

Yes, especially in china towers are getting taller and taller. Many 600m projects and one 700m one under construction and a few more proposed. These towers will lead to more proposals that will also be taller. 800m, 900m, but a kilometer is far away unless someone really wants to get the title and invests in a huge spire on top of new megatall proposals. The next world's tallest after kingdom tower is probably still built in the middle east. Maybe dubai striking back.


----------



## K.S.A

9/1/2015









@tracyjefferson


----------



## remy59660

*?*



KillerZavatar said:


> @R_g all of these towers would need a heck of a redesign and I don't think any is built strong enough to support that mass of extra weight. those towers will never be a threat to kingdom tower. Those currently concept towers like caiwuwei however could become a threat, but only in over 10 years, so the title for kingdom tower is secure for at least 5 years when it is finished. (Unless Azerbaijan tower gets built, I am doubtful).


What is the "caiwuwei tower" ???


----------



## ZZ-II

remy59660 said:


> What is the "caiwuwei tower" ???


A megatall project in Shenzhen.


----------



## remy59660

ZZ-II said:


> A megatall project in Shenzhen.



platinium hotel 600m, qianhai tower800m, pingan international finance center660m, but nothing information about caiwuwei tower ....


----------



## ZZ-II

remy59660 said:


> platinium hotel 600m, qianhai tower800m, pingan international finance center660m, but nothing information about caiwuwei tower ....


Caiwuwei = Platinum Hotel


----------



## KillerZavatar

Wish something like nakheel tower would be the next WTB. After kingdom tower that is.


----------



## The-Real-Link

My thought is that Dubai striking back is likely. Since the Burj Khalifa had the literal advertisement / showcase of "Expo 2020" on the building in videos for the New Year's fireworks, it seems almost certain that they'll be proposing another grand tower soon.

But while they could build the tallest commercial tower (which is fine and all and is it's own record), if they wanted to go for a WTB again, we'll need to see it and soon if there's any hope for completion around 2020.

I'm sure they went to the drawing boards as soon as they had word that Kingdom Tower was a serious proposal / contender for real construction without delay. But if it's 2015 now, figure designs will take the rest of the year to be finished. One year minimum for foundation work, two years minimum for superstructure, and a year and change for interior work pushes this conceptual thought already to mid to late 2019. 

Unless planning and things are already well underway, it would be a miracle to see a WTB topping KT by 2020. But again this is Dubai, and records can take many forms so we can only wait and see what, if anything, is proposed. 

Maybe they'll just hold this Expo akin to a major convention in any other city without much pomp and circumstance but that would seem.... unlikely. 

Does Expo 2020 even have anything to do with architecture?

At any rate back on topic, it's nice to see Kingdom Tower hauling along now. They're appearing to be more or less on schedule and as the floorplates slowly size down and the floors become a little more standardized, the construction speed should increase.


----------



## Shaddorry

The creepy thing about this project is when you realize that the structure that now stands is only the base of the core. There is still steel and concrete to be added around it, and still there is over a hundred floors to go until the top. Even when we look at the pics that we have now, we can not comprehend how big this structure will be once its finished.


----------



## TAI_TFX

:cheers:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Shaddorry said:


> The creepy thing about this project is when you realize that the structure that now stands is only the base of the core. There is still steel and concrete to be added around it, and still there is over a hundred floors to go until the top. Even when we look at the pics that we have now, we can not comprehend how big this structure will be once its finished.


Yep! Just imagine visiting this monster in 2020, with a big city surrounding it! Once it's completed, in the pictures it would look big, but it would look even bigger in real life! Like the biggest thing ever made! The size would just knock you sideways!


----------



## DonRasel

KT will be really great building ☺


----------



## alsaif2012




----------



## ZZ-II

are the concrete pumps on top of the core new? Can't remember i saw them in the updates before already.


----------



## K.S.A

new jump on right side ... fast progress :cheers2:


----------



## j-biz

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> Like the biggest thing ever made!


It will be _one_ of the biggest things ever made. Not _the_ biggest, depending on how you measure. Obviously it will be the tallest, but it will not be anywhere near the top of the list for floor space or volume.


----------



## Swiddle

4npower said:


> ^^ Yeah, honestly, I could care less about which floor it's at. It's rising, and that's all we should care about at this point. :cheers:












http://incompetech.com/gallimaufry/care_less.html

Sorry, I couldn't resist any longer.


----------



## K.S.A

i think these pictures taken from the core ... sorry not clear


----------



## 4npower

Are you implying that I should have wrote "couldn't care less"? Well, according to your diagram, I had it right. I do care about what floor it is at, just not to the degree that I would make uneducated guesses, and go back and forth with other people, who are making the same, uneducated guesses as I am. I'm somewhere around "A little" on the diagram :tongue3::banana: :cheers:





Swiddle said:


> http://incompetech.com/gallimaufry/care_less.html
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist any longer.


----------



## zakariya420

nice updates.


----------



## Mks Stieve

Wowww

Thanks for the information.


----------



## iKHALEDM

Gabriel900 said:


> The reason I stated that I'm not very optimistic when it comes to the completion of this tower in time is the fact that I read many reports and financial forecasts talking about the repercussion of the oil price drop we are seeing worldwide.
> 
> Forecasts indicate an even steeper drop of the oil price lower than 30$ a barrel is to be expected this year which will be followed by a very fast and unexpected rise of it which will be catastrophic and will lead to a crisis similar to 2008 and even worse, which will lead to many losing their jobs and civil unrest to rise in major countries affected.
> 
> The mentioned as well that one of the major countries that will be severely affected by this is Saudi Arabia, which is already dealing with increasing poverty issues. This will affect no doubt the progression of this tower and will put it on hold for a while.
> 
> This is what I read and watched from different sources of financial analysts worldwide.
> Hopefully this will lead to a valuable discussion and not a childish and a GIF spammed one!


Saudi Arabia has nothing to do with this tower (as a government).


----------



## droneriot

iKHALEDM said:


> Saudi Arabia has nothing to do with this tower (as a government).


He's talking about the economy of the country, not the government.


----------



## iKHALEDM

droneriot said:


> He's talking about the economy of the country, not the government.


Even if, most of the financing money for the city is from company most of its investments are abroad.


----------



## rlw777

Gabriel900 said:


> The reason I stated that I'm not very optimistic when it comes to the completion of this tower in time is the fact that I read many reports and financial forecasts talking about the repercussion of the oil price drop we are seeing worldwide.
> 
> Forecasts indicate an even steeper drop of the oil price lower than 30$ a barrel is to be expected this year which will be followed by a very fast and unexpected rise of it which will be catastrophic and will lead to a crisis similar to 2008 and even worse, which will lead to many losing their jobs and civil unrest to rise in major countries affected.
> 
> The mentioned as well that one of the major countries that will be severely affected by this is Saudi Arabia, which is already dealing with increasing poverty issues. This will affect no doubt the progression of this tower and will put it on hold for a while.
> 
> This is what I read and watched from different sources of financial analysts worldwide.
> Hopefully this will lead to a valuable discussion and not a childish and a GIF spammed one!


I think those were weather forecasts you were reading... Or more likely fictional financial forecasts. How can a quick and "unexpected" rise in prices happen if it's in a forecast? I mean it's not unexpected if everyone knows about it before hand is it? Furthermore commodities are all about confidence in supply and current production levels to meet demand... Your Weather Forecasts seem to predict that the market will produce more and have more confidence in a future supply only to change it's mind 'unexpectedly'.


----------



## droneriot

I think with "unexpected" he means that the time at which it happens can not be predicted. Rather like weather forecasts, it makes me think more of earthquake forecasts, where they know something will happen in a given frame of years, but it will come pretty much out of nowhere to almost everyone anyway.


----------



## Jay

I knew the spire was big, didn't realize that it was 337 meters itself. 

If the spire alone where placed on the ground it would still be a supertall and even reach past the ESB's observation deck. 

That's just crazy


----------



## Sukaitsuri

Kingdom Tower akbar :master::master::master:


----------



## Al_brofsr

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ^^


----------



## VacaLoca

j-biz said:


> Prince Alwaleed bin Talal is pretty much financing this project entirely by himself, and his wealth is derived from his investment holding company. They are very well diversified, so I imagine he's insulated from the oil drop.


So he's like some Buffet / Trump of the middle east with a much bigger tower


----------



## iKHALEDM

^^ WTF?!


----------



## GulfArabia

VacaLoca said:


> So he's like some Buffet / Trump of the middle east with a much bigger tower


exactly :cheers:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

iKHALEDM said:


> ^^ WTF?!


Lol?


----------



## BlackPower

Helva Helva El Arab.

I like if the arab turns the desert into green paradise and oasis with big skyscrapers :cheers:


----------



## j-biz

VacaLoca said:


> So he's like some Buffet / Trump of the middle east with a much bigger tower


He's way richer than Trump, but not as rich as Buffett. Warren Buffett could build a KT on every continent and still have billions upon billions to burn.


----------



## droneriot

I think everyone knows what is being implied when someone says "XYZ is like some Donald Trump", regardless of the latter's current situation.


----------



## 4npower

R_g said:


> trump doesnt have much these days. he sells his name to put on things.





He's still a Billionaire a few times over. And to think, how many times he really has been dead broke throughout the years, and made a comeback :nuts:


----------



## K.S.A

?/1/2015


----------



## K.S.A

^^ i think they're installing 2nd red crane on the right side


----------



## delphi7x10

*Gear lifts*



Shaddorry said:


> Why did nobody ever thought of making elevators run on rails instead of cables. Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you get my point  Them cables are only more weight to the building.


They do have those, the lifts that go on the outside of the building for lifting men and material, are often gear driven. That way they just add another section to top as needed, with no cable worries.


----------



## 4npower

This is what I spoke of a few pages back about Carbon Fiber being the future of elevators. I have a Poker buddy that works for Shindler, which is located about 5 miles away from my home. They have been working with it for about 5 years now.





lowenmeister said:


> Actually Kingdom tower will use Kone Ultrarope elevators,which in theory could support a main elevator shaft of up to a km although in this case the main shaft will be "only" 660m tall. "True" Km tall towers with floors to the roof is on the horizon.
> http://www.kone.com/en/press/press/kone-wins-order-for-saudi-arabia-s-kingdom-tower-the-world-s-tallest-building-2014-06-05.aspx
> 
> For more info


----------



## Saleh93

twitter


----------



## The-Real-Link

Yeah I echoed the same post earlier. It'll be Ultrarope or something similar for now, but for the mid-term future / long term, it'll have to be a different technology.


----------



## AsmaMohd

Jeddah's Kingdom Tower will be taller than any other structure ever built. At more than one kilometer high, this supertall will require feats of engineering that, until now, have been the stuff of science fiction. Like the world's tallest, longest, and fastest elevators—which are being developed in a mine shaft in Finland.


----------



## Carlss

Congratulations on that building, looking forward to see it completed


----------



## Aalecki

lowenmeister said:


> Actually Kingdom tower will use Kone Ultrarope elevators,which in theory could support a main elevator shaft of up to a km although in this case the main shaft will be "only" 660m tall. *"True" Km tall towers with floors to the roof is on the horizon.*
> http://www.kone.com/en/press/press/kone-wins-order-for-saudi-arabia-s-kingdom-tower-the-world-s-tallest-building-2014-06-05.aspx
> 
> For more info
> ]


Like what?


----------



## lowenmeister

Aalecki said:


> Like what?


Nothing right now but until a few years ago an elevator shaft could only be 500m or so tall and with this new technology we are likely looking at double that,the video explains it pretty well. Also these elevators unlike traditional ones dont get more(or only marginally so) expensive the taller you build your tower,incentivising developers to build taller and taller buildings.

The video explains it better


----------



## b.morgan21445

This tower is amazing and kinda reminds me of The Shard in London


----------



## delphi7x10

Msradell said:


> There are at least 3 major reasons systems like this are not used for elevators. The first reason is that gear trains especially ones in open air wear quite rapidly over time. There are also relatively slow compared to cable systems that are presently used. They also are quite noisy what should be a major detriment! These are the 3 most obvious reasons but there are also many others.


And the reason you state are most likely why they are used only during construction, and not for the main lifts in a completed building.


----------



## 3dgrapher

b.morgan21445 said:


> This tower is amazing and kinda reminds me of The Shard in London


The Shard - is the most pointless tower design ever...icard:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Really? It seems to be quite pointy.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Shaddorry said:


> jeez. you wouldn't feel your legs anymore would you?


Nah, it'd be mostly the same as mountain hiking, and people do that all the time.


----------



## 3dgrapher

ThatOneGuy said:


> Really? It seems to be quite pointy.


Yeah, very "pointy" :colgate:

For me even this building in the eastern Europe has more "point" in it's "design"


----------



## victor del rey

Talking about the shard : the same team of workers tht worked on the shard are working in the KT 
I went to London in 2014 and th shard is Amazing♥


----------



## larry_the_B

oh my..amazing!


----------



## charger1966

*Webcam*

Does anyone know if they plan on putting up webcams? If they have already done so could someone be so kind to post the link? Thanks in advance, Lance


----------



## K.S.A

20/1/2015


----------



## K.S.A

20/1/2015


----------



## The hory

Woow thanks for updates ^^


----------



## ZZ-II

Great pics, many thx :cheers:


----------



## Basel_CH

Whats the current height, 40-50 meters could already be built, esitmated from the last pictures?


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Looks huge already


----------



## Fayez

and the original height is *more than 20 times of this*


----------



## jogiba

*Missing crane ?*


----------



## Westyguy

Everything about this building is mindbogglingly huge!


----------



## The-Real-Link

Great update, thank you!


----------



## Mr.Blian97

You can actually see the incline in the sides of the wings! So cool!


----------



## CopyLeft

Westyguy said:


> Everything about this building is mindbogglingly huge!


Well at least, except the information flow and the idea behind the whole thing (no ecological sustainability supported).


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok




----------



## 3dgrapher

Full Size here:
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7570/16339213805_045fdf47d3_o.jpg


----------



## Mazin00

Wow the tower is above 60m now!


----------



## CopyLeft

Mazin00 said:


> Wow the tower is above 60m now!


Eh? The diagram above shows it's not over 30m yet.


----------



## wariat20

When i see the size of this base I imagine how this tower huge will be :O


----------



## ZZ-II

Eyshield21 said:


> What's the name of this building ?


That's the Citadel in the game Half Life 2 ^^


----------



## wespje1990

Are there any pictures of what the cladding will look like?


----------



## Mazin00

CopyLeft said:


> Eh? The diagram above shows it's not over 30m yet.


But it's looks like it's more than 50m


----------



## ColBogota

Depending on how many workers working in the tower.
And the hours they are working.


----------



## ZZ-II

ColBogota said:


> Depending on how many workers working in the tower.
> And the hours they are working.


At Burj Khalifa they worked 24/7, and on the peak of construction 12.000 workers were on site. I think it'll be similar here.


----------



## londonfai

wariat20 said:


> When i see the size of this base I imagine how this tower huge will be :O


Aaaaaand..that what she said.


----------



## BlackPower

Very fast construction :cheers:

This will be the highest skyscraper humans every built in world history. And the arab is building it,like the Burj Khalifa in Dubai.

But i think Dubai has plans to built higher skyscrapers than Jeddah Kingdom Tower. The race of the highest skyscrapers will be in the arab world in Middle East.

*Burj Mubarak Al Kabir *










*Al Burj ( Madinat Al Arab )
*










*Vertical City*


----------



## GulfArabia

Woonsocket54 said:


> will Earth's tallest tower be visible from Earth's poorest continent?


Very dramatic post, :lol:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Wait, so is there still more to be built around the current structure? Because it looks to be just one solid mass of concrete.

Or maybe it's still at a weird podium part


----------



## gero132

Can't they more fast?


----------



## ZZ-II

gero132 said:


> Can't they more fast?


They will very soon, trust me. Every tower starts to rise slow.


----------



## Westyguy

Is what we are seeing the core only? Or are floor plates still to come?


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

I think we are seeing just the core atm


----------



## jogiba

ThatOneGuy said:


> Wait, so is there still more to be built around the current structure? Because it looks to be just one solid mass of concrete.
> 
> Or maybe it's still at a weird podium part


Here is a video of Burj Khalifa showing the core at the beginning:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEhpcxXDxsg


----------



## ZZ-II

Westyguy said:


> Is what we are seeing the core only? Or are floor plates still to come?


Floor plates are still to come. But what you see at the moment is not just the core, it's the whole tower. The floors won't be build arround the core here. Just look at the video above, it'll be the same like at Burj Khalifa some years ago.


----------



## lafite

DELETED BY USER


----------



## helllamgel

wonderful tower


----------



## AltinD

LOL guys, there are no floor plates to be build around what you are already seeing. At max just the outer sections of the wings, just as in case of BK.


----------



## eyrie

Woonsocket54 said:


> will Earth's tallest tower be visible from Earth's poorest continent?


For an ordinary person the horizon is usually about 5 kilometers away. The building will start to dissappear after 6 to 20 kilometers after that. Perhaps. I'm not sure myself. How far is the African an coast from the Arabia coast?


----------



## HUMAN EGO

eyrie said:


> For an ordinary person the horizon is usually about 5 kilometers away. The building will start to dissappear after 6 to 20 kilometers after that. Perhaps. I'm not sure myself. How far is the African an coast from the Arabia coast?


6 to 20 kms? I live in a small town called Al-khor which is 35 kms away from Doha. The skyline is almost 38 kms away and I can clearly see it here when the weather is good. All the towers that I see are not very high. The tallest is probably 250M.


----------



## victor del rey

eyrie said:


> For an ordinary person the horizon is usually about 5 kilometers away. The building will start to dissappear after 6 to 20 kilometers after that. Perhaps. I'm not sure myself. How far is the African an coast from the Arabia coast?


I can see in a clear day in a mountain the 4 towers of madrid at 40 -50 kilometres and the tallest tower is 250 m


----------



## Rofos

1 km...I wouldn't even come close to such huge object. But it's really cool they're building it.


----------



## 3dgrapher

eyrie said:


> For an ordinary person the horizon is usually about 5 kilometers away. The building will start to dissappear after 6 to 20 kilometers after that. Perhaps. I'm not sure myself. How far is the African an coast from the Arabia coast?





HUMAN EGO said:


> 6 to 20 kms? I live in a small town called Al-khor which is 35 kms away from Doha. The skyline is almost 38 kms away and I can clearly see it here when the weather is good. All the towers that I see are not very high. The tallest is probably 250M.





victor del rey said:


> I can see in a clear day in a mountain the 4 towers of madrid at 40 -50 kilometres and the tallest tower is 250 m


Everyone of you are right in some way.
By this formula the top of 1km tower will be visible(in case of really clear air) at a distance of 113km while standing on the ground zero level.
But the base of the tower at only ~5km if the surface is flat(e.g. - desert.)








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horizon


----------



## CrazyDave

Westyguy said:


> Is what we are seeing the core only? Or are floor plates still to come?


If you take a good look at it, you can see the outsides slopping inward. That's not something you would see if it were just the core. 
:cheers:


----------



## towerpower123

The core is in the middle. The sloping part is the bracing walls at the end of each of the three wings for stabilization. The floor plates are wider, but the concrete portion is the maximum horizontal extent.

















http://www.ctbuh.org/TallBuildings/FeaturedTallBuildings/ArchiveJournal/KingdomTowerJeddah/tabid/4415/language/en-GB/Default.aspx


----------



## CopyLeft

Woonsocket54 said:


> will Earth's tallest tower be visible from Earth's poorest continent?


No. Not even with the aid of the Earth's most powerful optics, and bestestest sensor :cheers:


----------



## Ch.W

CopyLeft said:


> No. Not even with the aid of the Earth's most powerful optics, and bestestest sensor :cheers:


Lol:cucumber::nuts::lol:


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

ColBogota said:


> But the tower is not delay as the Burj
> Isn't it?


Seemingly, there is no delay on KT.

I remember that BD had a setback when the window installation should start.
The window company had gone bankrupt, and another supplier had to be selected in a short time. Including a test wall, etc.
But that all succeeded, and window installation was sped up, and reday in time.


----------



## alsaif2012

*27/01/2015*


----------



## DubaiM

egramsb said:


> ^^ You are substracting two almost-equal numbers in this method. It is not wrong but with a bit of algebra you get a more intuitive result:
> (r+h)² - r² = c²
> => r² + 2rh + h² - r² = c²
> => 2rh + h² = c²
> => h(2r+h) = c²
> Because r >> h this is very well approximated by
> 2rh = c²
> => c = √(2rh)
> So the distance is only proportional to the sqare root of the height.
> This might be a bit disappointing, but the visible area within the horizon is πc² = 2πch which is proportional to the height. In fact, the visual area is the product of the height and the earth's circumference. Or more poetically: the area of a ribbon around the equator with a width equal to the height of the building. This can also be proved in a more direct geometrical (less algebraic) way, which I leave to all of you as an exercise


Yes that's an easy possibility too. It's exactly the same result (not more intuitive), just an other way to get there.
Ok lets say, there are multiple ways to calculate it.


----------



## Mazin00

The core right now is really high! It's maybe more than 65m :banana:


----------



## AltinD

LOL at you guys discussing the distance from where you can watch the tip of the spire .... as if everything is on vacuum :hahaha:


----------



## K.S.A

20/11/2014










27/1/2015










_awesome progress :banana:_


----------



## alsaif2012




----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

R_g said:


> i wonder why they built the red cranes high and then lowered them.
> anyone know why?


See my posting #10190 on the previous page.


----------



## ColBogota

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> These are not the final high-rise tower cranes, at least not on these positions (inside the core).
> One of the final cranes will go all to the top and build the spire. This means that it must be outside the core.
> 
> (NB This is different from Burj Khalifa, which has the roofs of the tiers on which cranes could be installed. Once the Burj became +/- 600 m, one crane of 3 went to a tier at +/- 300 m The 2 other cranes went further up, but only one all to the top.)
> 
> 
> Final cranes at KT are now being built up. But not as close to each other as now. They must also serve the construction of the 3 wings.



It is to say that rather than the it Tower will rise the crane in the end
truth?


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

http://www.liebherr.com/en/deu/late...ding-in-the-world-in-jeddah-saudi-arabia.html

Just wait and see how they erect and dismantle the cranes.
It will be spectacular.


----------



## Ch.W

R_g said:


> on vacuum?


Yes on vacuum.
The air itself make things in the distance appear more bluish. 
Blue perspective...and particles, dust and sand, especially in the desert does the rest.
So this calculation works only in space without anything=vacuum.
Just take a looks at the "clean" chinese cities...smog everywhere.
But i don't know how you can re-calculate it in a more realistic way?:dunno:


----------



## londonfai

*In* a vacuum.


----------



## Ch.W

londonfai said:


> *In* a vacuum.


o.k. in a vacuum...i train my english


----------



## hamadx

*Lift me higher: Building the world's tallest lift*
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-30930513


----------



## ANDRETO

hamadx said:


> *Lift me higher: Building the world's tallest lift*
> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-30930513


^^ It's a pretty decent article about KT.

¿"Magnetic levitation lifts"? :nuts:


----------



## Shaddorry

I wonder, with a telescope, would you be able to see Burj Khalifa in the distance from the top floor??


----------



## baseball1992

Shaddorry said:


> I wonder, with a telescope, would you be able to see Burj Khalifa in the distance from the top floor??


No. You could have the most powerful telescope in the universe and it wouldn't matter because the curvature of the Earth makes it impossible to see from that distance, which is about 2,000 km.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

As an illustration: 2 clips of the highrise cranes at the Burj khalifa.

The first clip shows the tower when it was approx. 650 m high.
Up to 600 m. is concrete, the steel spire has been erected for approx. 50 m.
170 m. to go!
Of the 3 original cranes, one was removed and placed on one of the tiers, approx. 350 m. high.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDssjgRw450

The second clip shows the hoisting of the jib of this intermediate crane:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0LgbjApwiw


KT has no tiers, but a taper shape all to the top.
This makes the "puzzle" with the cranes a little different.
Another difference is that the concrete of KT will go up to approx. 960 m., so a steel spire of "only" 50 m.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

This'll look totally surreal once its done if no other buildings are built.


----------



## DubaiM

AltinD said:


> LOL at you guys discussing the distance from where you can watch the tip of the spire .... as if everything is on vacuum :hahaha:


It's just theoretical. Of course the calculation would be extremely complex if you want to calculate it exactly.


----------



## Ch.W

Here's a quick info about the cranes, coming from the german Liebherr company...



> Four Liebherr tower cranes building the tallest building in the world in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia
> 
> Liebherr tower cranes help to building the Kingdom Tower
> Liebherr 357 HC-L luffing jib crane at approx. 1,000 m building height
> Effective crane planning by Liebherr Tower Crane Solutions
> The very first building over 1,000 metres in height – the Kingdom Tower in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. Liebherr was awarded the order to supply four HC-L series tower cranes for the project. Current plans call for three 280 HC-L luffing jib cranes and one 357 HC-L model to be used. The experts at Liebherr Tower Crane Solutions are providing support to the contractor to ensure economical crane planning.


And here's the link:
www.liebherr.com/en/deu/latest-news...ding-in-the-world-in-jeddah-saudi-arabia.html


----------



## OptomistOne

AltinD said:


> Issuing press releases and stuff is a modus-operandi of stock market listed corporations in places where the stock market is The King (US for example). This is not the case here, they don't have or need to issue press releases every week 9or install a web-cam for the public) ... it is not even a practice here.


Ah, so in Saudi developers and contractors would only ever share information with the public on iconic projects if they 'have to' or 'need to' as opposed to just wanting to as is the case in many other countries. 

Thanks for clearing that up...boys, back to arguing whether this thing has grown one or two metres today!!!


----------



## Aalecki

Well, you don't need a big budget to promote the biggest building in the world. That comes on it's own.


----------



## AltinD

OptomistOne said:


> Ah, so in Saudi developers and contractors would only ever share information with the public on iconic projects if they 'have to' or 'need to' as opposed to just wanting to as is the case in many other countries.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up...boys, back to arguing whether this thing has grown one or two metres today!!!


The point is simple: In this region they don't .... not that they really have to.


----------



## OptomistOne

But it would be nice if they did given that they are only building the tallest building in the world...


----------



## AltinD

Of course it will ..... but they don't have any obligations to give out candies everytime we spoiled kids screams out for one.


----------



## Mazin00

it's seems there is work on left of the tower! :cheers:


----------



## droneriot

The concrete pump on the left took a wrong turn. Tower's over here, dude.


----------



## krkseg1ops

I still cannot get used to the location of it. Nothing taller than the bush around...


----------



## krkseg1ops

droneriot said:


> The concrete pump on the left took a wrong turn. Tower's over here, dude.


Maybe the pump thought 'I have some spare time before the next pour so why not make some extra cash and build a parking over there?'


----------



## K.S.A

_night shot _









@Jedd_Eco_Co


----------



## Abdullah-atta




----------



## Aalecki

Looks like there is more cranes coming.


----------



## ANDRETO

K.S.A said:


> _night shot _


Are they working full time, day and night? :?


----------



## Mazin00

ANDRETO said:


> Are they working full time, day and night? :?


Yes 24 hours


----------



## allincu

:eek2:


----------



## Ch.W

Aalecki said:


> Looks like there is more cranes coming.


Acording to the official releases on the their website Liebherr delivers 4 cranes, so one is still coming^^


----------



## whpapenburg

Hello,

Sorry I am a little bit late about this information!!!

I am an german intresting reader of this tread. I am very intresting to see the pictures of the building tower. Unbelefeble in what a time is gone up in the height.

Here some more information of the cranes from Germany:

There are four tower cranes from company Liebherr (3 x Liebherr 280 HC-L 16/28; 1 x Liebherr 357 HC-L 18/36) on the building lot the yellow cranes. The company Wolffkran deliver two cranes (2x WK 355 B) that the red cranes.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen aus Deutschland 

Wolfgang


----------



## Ch.W

> The company Wolffkran deliver two cranes (2x WK 355 B) that the red cranes.


Thanks for that info! Haven't heard about Wolffkran before.
I've postet the "Liebherr cranes" already with a link to their website.
Beste Grüße 
Christian


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Abdullah-atta said:


>


The concrete reminds me of the Mazerunner.


----------



## Azzet Ajram

Great tower.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

@whpapenburg

I understood that one liebherr crane will go all to the top (the 357).
That must be one of the yellow cranes then?

Do you have more information about the crane plan (sequence of erecting/dismantling), as made by Liebherr.
Can it be found somewhere on the Internet?
I suppose it will be kept confidential, but I would surely like to see it!


----------



## Crazy Dude

Phew this is one vertigo inspiring building! It'll be awesome to see it completed.


----------



## K.S.A

_6/2/2015_


----------



## whpapenburg

@ oud-Rotterdammer

Hallo,

That is true, some of the Liebherr cranes will go to the top, you can read this on the Liebherr webpage in the news.

Sorry that I haven't more information about the crane plan or others. 

You can found some information on the German forum „Bauform24“ in the search window you can write „Kingdom tower“ and so you found two threads. One is the official news from Liebherr and the second is from „Wolff“ with pictures, because this tread is in German

Good technical information about “Wolffkran” you will found on the webpage of company „Wolffkran“

Sorry that I can't give you the Links, because I am new in this forum and I haven't enough „Post counts“ 

Grüße aus Deutschland

Wolfgang


----------



## Urban Dave

Abdullah-atta said:


>


Interesting how the inclination of the external walls is so visible right now!


----------



## The Shard Baby

They will have to be continuously reconfiguring the jump-form rig if an incline of that degree endures the whole 600 metres of the tower - notice how the yellow boxes are starting to overlap one another.


----------



## K.S.A

6/2/2015


----------



## GTR66

Is it just me or is any else having flash backs to when the Burj Dubai was starting to get built there was nothing around it and when it finished with construction a whole new section of dubai was built? Any idea when the first floor is going to be constructed?


----------



## 4npower

Damian z polski said:


> Unless quickly build Kingdom Tower. What do you think of this s having when I finish the construction of the structure itself apart finishes and interior decoration. Manufacturing of the 2018 year? Waiting for your reply and best regards





Are you asking when the tower is supposed to top out?


----------



## independientereydeco




----------



## ZZ-II

Damian z polski said:


> Tak


Tak means yes


----------



## joshwebb

Why on the equator though?


----------



## droneriot

GTR66 said:


> Any idea when the first floor is going to be constructed?


What?


----------



## P2000

droneriot said:


> What?


I think he means the 1st floor cladding.


----------



## Fayez

Rahmah said:


> Plans for the worlds tallest tower are not interesting any more
> 
> Construction is the only interesting thing nowadays :lol:


Don't even bother. They are talking about it since 2012 :shifty:

http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/real-estate/ecuador-plans-mile-high-skyscraper-equator-article-1.1197382


----------



## droneriot

I like "Source: Skyscraper".


----------



## 4npower

ZZ-II said:


> Tak means yes




Not according to Google translate. It says it means "so" :lol:


----------



## Redzio

^^ It says yes, i'm from poland trust me


----------



## ojakure

independientereydeco said:


>


:sleepy::hahano:


----------



## Killswitch

sp-knight said:


> Jeddah city isn't located on Desert land
> It located on Plain lands "Flat area"
> I don't know why everyone think whole of Saudi arabia is desert


You use a height map to make your point? hno: :nuts:

You rather check the Köppen's Climate Classification index. Saudi Arabia has the Dry climate classification. Which considers the area to be mainly arid/semi-arid. And to be honest, Saudi Arabia is known because of it's big deserts. 

@oud-Rotterdammer You are forgetting a lot of foreigners are helping Saudi Arabia (and other middle eastern countries) to help build and design these towers....


----------



## williancasagrande

Killswitch said:


> You use a height map to make your point? hno: :nuts:
> 
> You rather check the Köppen's Climate Classification index. Saudi Arabia has the Dry climate classification. Which considers the area to be mainly arid/semi-arid. And to be honest, Saudi Arabia is known because of it's big deserts.
> 
> @oud-Rotterdammer You are forgetting a lot of foreigners are helping Saudi Arabia (and other middle eastern countries) to help build and design these towers....


True..


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Yes.
And some businessmen (and the Prince) in SA have the guts to invest the money.
Not always based on economic feasibility, as too often happens in our art of the world. It's more a vision or a dream, whatever you call it.


----------



## alsaif2012

04/02/2015
08/02/2015


----------



## alsaif2012

09/02/2015


----------



## K.S.A

^^ what a great pics :master: :master: :master:


----------



## Hogares ABC

mikeleg said:


> This tower is 3 times higher than Burj Dubai now :eek2::eek2::eek2:!!!


Amazing... :nuts:


----------



## droneriot

1. That post is from 2007. 2. This tower was said to be a mile high then. 3. A mile is not three times the height of 828m.


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

Dam that is Massive..... will be even more amazing when this really starts to gain height.


----------



## droneriot

Wouldn't it already be one of the tallest structures in your country?


----------



## ZZ-II

Awesome pics! The core looks so gigantic!


----------



## Ch.W

Lol in my hometown for sure


----------



## rlw777

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> *First of all, most people did not pay enough attention during geography lessons in high school. *


Maybe you should have been more attentive in high school. *A desert is ANY place with very little precipitation. * For example Antarctica is considered a desert because it doesn't rain or snow there often.


----------



## jogiba

droneriot said:


> 1. That post is from 2007. 2. This tower was said to be a mile high then. 3. A mile is not three times the height of 828m.


----------



## alsaif2012

05/02/2015










twitter.com/Jeddah_Tower


----------



## Fayez

Guys,

The whole area in saudi arabia is a desert in the summer

But in winter, the desert has some green plants in the green area in the picture and still considered a desert but, not hot and only sands to be seen like in the summer

So, the area is fully a desert but, with some small changes in the four seasons


----------



## samirakumari129

*sg*

sg


----------



## Fayez




----------



## AbidM

Hello it’s Abid.

Here are my thoughts and opinions regarding the Kingdom Tower by Adrian D. Smith. 

*The Kingdom Tower of grandeur and greatness, a sign of wealth and opulence. The tower is magnificent, absolutely magnificent. 
*
Thank you.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^I agree


----------



## Brakmiejsca

NO


----------



## Ch.W

Hector78 said:


> Does anybody know how many elevators, its capacity/velocity are in this project??


Take a look at this: 


> Jeddah Economic Co - the owner and developer of the World's Tallest Tower - Kingdom Tower and Kingdom City - in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia, chaired by HRH Prince Al Waleed Bin Talal Al Saud, Chairman of Kingdom Holding Co, has selected KONE as the vertical transportation provider to deliver the world's fastest and highest double-decker elevators to Kingdom Tower...


Here's the link to their website with the whole article::cheers:


> www.kone.com/en/press/press/kone-wi...-the-world-s-tallest-building-2014-06-05.aspx


----------



## Guest

Son majestuosos estos colosos que acarician el cielo...


----------



## K.S.A

6.2.2015


----------



## alsaif2012




----------



## Ch.W

I've found another really interesting article about the elevators. Enjoy...:eat:kay:


> The Tallest Elevators On Earth Are Being Tested In an Old Mineshaft...
> 
> Jeddah's Kingdom Tower will be taller than any other structure ever built. At more than one kilometer high, this supertall will require feats of engineering that, until now, have been the stuff of science fiction. Like the world's tallest, longest, and fastest elevators—which are being developed in a mine shaft in Finland...


:eek2:

The link::hi: www.gizmodo.com/the-tallest-elevators-on-earth-are-being-tested-in-an-o-1588181296


----------



## Ch.W

> Sorry but your explanation makes no sense at all...


I agree with this. Take a look at the pictures of the official renderings at the first page of this thread. 
For me there's no way that the cladding will be instaled directly on the concrete core. And when theese renders are accurate you see that beetween the core and the cladding is floorspace.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Looks like the floors cantilever a little bit?


----------



## Shaddorry

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> Sorry but your explanation makes no sense at all. There is no way they are going to add cladding to that concrete facade. There will be floors extending from those cores especially linking the wings and extending out from the central core. Maybe not from the wings' outer core.
> 
> Just look at this google image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three side wings would be too thin. They will definitely be surrounded by floorspace and then cladding. Otherwise it would be just a giant concrete bunker in the way you describe it. What would be the point of building a giant building with almost no floorspace, and the floor space that is available, within concrete walls with hardly any view out of the all glass outer wall. :nuts: The Burj Kalifa is not built that way. I can't imagine they would do this here. But time will tell.


that is exactly my thought but many on here denied that.


----------



## alsaif2012

12/02/2015


----------



## metsfan

Would be nice if the images on the first page actually loaded. 

- Andy


----------



## The-Real-Link

Gotcha. Fine, simple mistake. 

Either way we wait and let the floor slabs catch up, then we know. Sorry for rustling people.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Leningrad. said:


> Is this building needed on the desert?


Yes it's needed, because there won't be a desert anymore by the time the KT goes up


----------



## humptydumpty7

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> Yes it's needed, because there won't be a desert anymore by the time the KT goes up


If the information is still correct, it will take a bit of a time until anything urban will appear in the tower's neighborhood.

The 'Kingdom City' project is divided into 3 phases:
1. Building the Tower
2. Building the infrastructure around the tower
3. Building the rest of Kingdom City.

So i guess we will see lots of emptiness and sand around the tower for quite a long time. But lets see


----------



## victor del rey

humptydumpty7 said:


> If the information is still correct, it will take a bit of a time until anything urban will appear in the tower's neighborhood.
> 
> The 'Kingdom City' project is divided into 3 phases:
> 1. Building the Tower
> 2. Building the infrastructure around the tower
> 3. Building the rest of Kingdom City.
> 
> So i guess we will see lots of emptiness and sand around the tower for quite a long time. But lets see


 So they will do the KT before do the Kingdom city ? So the tallest building in the world will be in the midfle of sand and nothing ? They must finish the rest of the Kingdom City or at least do the half of it before the KT finishes


----------



## 4npower

I wish people would stop saying this is being built in the middle of the desert and that there is nothing urban surrounding it. The pictures included here *from the previous page*, show that it is actually very close to the ocean and urban happenings are already there(unless the boats and people are all a mirage). Sure, the whole Kingdom City project, will turn the area into a metropolis, but to continuously say it's in the middle of the desert and there is nothing already going on near the tower is just idiotic at this point :bash:





humptydumpty7 said:


> If the information is still correct, it will take a bit of a time until anything urban will appear in the tower's neighborhood.
> 
> The 'Kingdom City' project is divided into 3 phases:
> 1. Building the Tower
> 2. Building the infrastructure around the tower
> 3. Building the rest of Kingdom City.
> 
> So i guess we will see lots of emptiness and sand around the tower for quite a long time. But lets see





alsaif2012 said:


> 12/02/2015


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

3dgrapher said:


> Answer is here:


Interesting map. It almost looks like certain borders were drawn according to this map. Particularly Iran's eastern border seems to be defined as "Where the earthquakes start" (or stop, depending on which direction which you're travelling).

It also seems like Tajikistan was created to encompass the area with the most severe earthquake risk. Finland is cut almost perfectly in half by the risk zones. Ireland is also remarkable in its full whiteness next to Britain's complete green-ness.


----------



## Hector78

Thank you!


----------



## alsaif2012

Twitter abdulrhmangood


----------



## humptydumpty7

^^



4npower said:


> I wish people would stop saying this is being built in the middle of the desert and that there is nothing urban surrounding it. ....


Yes, there are some villas and boats not far away. 
But we are talking about the close neighborhood of the tower and whats happening directly next to it. Compared to other supertall projects there isn't really much more than sand within a radius of 500-1500m.

Not the typical metropolis-area where supersized buildings are usually built, and that's what distinguishes this project from most others


----------



## Shaddorry

wow I didn't even know I live in a seismic zone.  That tells a lot about the map I guess.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Rahmah said:


> No it's a forest


A sand forest. 

But like someone already said. This whole complex is near the city, near built up areas, so the claim that it is in "the middle of nowhere" is just trolling now.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

R_g said:


> no its still desert. a city in a desert is still in a desert...


Yeah, but you'd hardly notice


----------



## evernikao

Hello everyone greetings from far away! One question, when is this building scheduled to be finished?


----------



## iKHALEDM

Guys the sand that you're seeing is the kingdom city itself!

Of Course we don't have a green land like the Amazon rainforest, but it's not considered as a desert.


----------



## ZZ-II

evernikao said:


> Hello everyone greetings from far away! One question, when is this building scheduled to be finished?


Arround 2019


----------



## evernikao

Thanks ZZ-II..... by that time will still be the tallest in the world?


----------



## droneriot

Yes, this will be the tallest in the world when completed (actually long before that, should be quite a time span between passing 828m and being fully completed), and it will stay the tallest in the world for at least a few years because there's nothing taller anywhere near even being in the woodworks.


----------



## MannyGii

We need something like this in New York City...


----------



## MannyGii

humptydumpty7 said:


> If the information is still correct, it will take a bit of a time until anything urban will appear in the tower's neighborhood.
> 
> The 'Kingdom City' project is divided into 3 phases:
> 1. Building the Tower
> 2. Building the infrastructure around the tower
> 3. Building the rest of Kingdom City.
> 
> So i guess we will see lots of emptiness and sand around the tower for quite a long time. But lets see


Have you heard of California City? It was supposed to be the next LA in the middle of the desert. All the land was flattened, roads built.... then the project failed and left a big empty city. Hope this doesn't happen and leave this lonely tower in the middle of the desert.


----------



## ZZ-II

droneriot said:


> Yes, this will be the tallest in the world when completed (actually long before that, should be quite a time span between passing 828m and being fully completed), and it will stay the tallest in the world for at least a few years because there's nothing taller anywhere near even being in the woodworks.


 My guess is that it will hold the title as the WTB at least 8 years if not 10+.
Except they really build sky city, but that's not very likely.


----------



## Ch.W

ZZ-II said:


> My guess is that it will hold the title as the WTB at least 8 years if not 10+.
> Except they really build sky city, but that's not very likely.


I agree. The "problems" with such megatalls are not only the hight. And the technical aspects, the static etc. It's also a problem to find the right location.
Burj Khalifa, the Kingdom Tower (and perhaps Azerbaijan Tower and the Ciry of Silk), they all rise in a completely new district, instead of using ground beetween existing buildings like so many supertalls 300m or even 400m+.
A building up to 1000m and higher doesn't fit in the skyline and existing infrastructure in most of the "million citys" around the world. So the challenge is solving technical problems and economical rentability and also find (or better create) a place where it fits in. That's another reason that Kingdom Tower will hold the title for many years imo.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Even if plans were arranged for a successor, whether in Dubai or elsewhere, they only seem to gain force once the previous tower is nearing completion. Coupled with how long it takes to logistically plan and build these things, 10 or so years minimum is a good bet for the KT as the WTB. 

But at the rate towers are eclipsing each other (aside from highest floor, perhaps), I think we'd have to see a mile high building to really "wow" the world again. Similar to how the Burj really caught the fascination of so many of us, both in and out of the architectural world. 

But then a tower toward the height of the old Nakheel Tower, or even higher runs into the same issues. New technology needed or current technology radically adjusted. A separate area / city to be developed with the project, and usually tens of billions invested amongst everything that Ch.W and others suggested.


----------



## evernikao

This kind of buildings, this megatalls being build in the last 15 years are a complete diferent thing from regular architecture... they are not built to fulfill a need of any kind, but just to fascinate, amaze, and show off what mankind is able to do, and in that purpose they deliver very well.
Years ago no one would have ever thought that we'd see this kind of structure in the places they are..... 1km tall tower in the middle of the desert, surrounded almost by nothing.
So there are two options you either love them or hate them. ... in my case they just fascinate me.


----------



## droneriot

These buildings are also built to attract, though I don't believe this tower will have the same "wow"-factor as Burj Khalifa, and if Burj Mubarak-something is built, a lot of people will probably be less impressed with the whole idea altogether.


----------



## jogiba

Apple with the most profit ( $18 Billion in 3 months) and cash ($170 Billion ) of any company on the planet could have built a 1km tower instead of their current Apple Campus 2 that is under construction for $5 Billion.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZTRTv56k58
http://www.bloomberg.com/bw/article...-shapes-up-as-an-investor-relations-nightmare


----------



## evernikao

Yes droneriot...... the most common a thing is, the less impresive it becomes, and also, this megatall buildings have almost the same design.


----------



## alsaif2012




----------



## K.S.A




----------



## naki

really great！！！


----------



## DFDalton

droneriot said:


> "Round" 16? Did they hire a boxing announcer for their twitter account?


Yep. Next they'll hire a sign girl, and then swap her bikini for a burka. :lol:


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

droneriot said:


> Wasn't here for floorplates, but cladding took looooooooong.


They had a huge delay with the delivering of the panels. It was supposed to start a lot earlier


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

mareks96 said:


> Awesom progress.. Can't wait to see the floor plates and cladding appearing. When do you guys, who were here to see the BK rising think it will happen?


For the Burj khalifa, the selected supplier for the cladding went bankrupt, rather short before deliveries to Dubai should start.

So, they had to do new negotiations with the second-choice candidate, who finally got the order then.
Then at first, a test wall had to be made (and tested at site in Dubai), before panel manufactuirng could actually start.

So indeed, cladding at Burj Khalifa started too late. But much delay was caught up.


----------



## 3dgrapher

Some info on structure:
www.thorntontomasetti.com/projects/kingdom_tower


----------



## bomber_b

Woww..


----------



## 3dgrapher

Structural progress:
Originals(big resolution) here:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16570912802/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16546025446/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16384576750/in/photostream/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16570914352/in/photostream/


----------



## hqho1671

من تصوير

@777rae


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Really nice model. That's actually a good looking structure on its own.


----------



## GreenTown

Great!!!


----------



## bigreach

Photo 10484, well, the name binladen will strike the fear in most Americans. When I hear that name, I only think of the 1 and I'm sure most westerners would agree.


----------



## seattleskyline

We remember
We rebuild
We come back stronger!


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

bigreach said:


> I only think of the 1 and I'm sure most westerners would agree.


 Sure.
But "the 1" is no more, and we can not blame others with same name for what happened.

And there are now many, many more others that should be feared...


Back on topic: let's enjoy the construction of KT !


----------



## CopyLeft

3dgrapher said:


> Structural progress:
> Originals(big resolution) here:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16570912802/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16546025446/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16384576750/in/photostream/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16570914352/in/photostream/


Yikes!
That there is one damn fine model you done, man! I wonder if the construction company has one like that - to use in their charts and presentations... :cheers:


----------



## evernikao

bigreach said:


> Photo 10484, well, the name binladen will strike the fear in most Americans. When I hear that name, I only think of the 1 and I'm sure most westerners would agree.


Oh my God yes..... that's the first thing that crossed my mind when i saw the picture. ......I read it like 10 times to make sure it really said BinLanden, but well i think that most be an usual name in the eastern world.

Anyway, great model renders.... one can see how amazing is the engineering of this mega construction.


----------



## CopyLeft

Is there a problem for you newborn kidz to use Wikipedia.org and find out about the company name?


----------



## BrendonvN

Amazing stuff!


----------



## Aalecki

So the founder of Saudi Binladin Group is Osama Bin Laden's father. What is ironic about that? :hmm:


----------



## AltinD

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> For the Burj khalifa, the selected supplier for the cladding went bankrupt, rather short before deliveries to Dubai should start.


Not just that, their panels miserably FAILED the tests, which probably was the reason why they went under. So much for "Swiss precision"


----------



## The hory

The history is rising ^^


----------



## alsaif2012

*19/02/2015*


----------



## droneriot

R_g said:


> If I made a joke like that about an Arab nationality I think I would get banned


Playing victim much?


----------



## naki

All of the wolf crane have been disassembled.hno:


----------



## brick84

stunning updates :cheers:


----------



## jogiba

bigreach said:


> Photo 10484, well, the name binladen will strike the fear in most Americans. When I hear that name, I only think of the 1 and I'm sure most westerners would agree.


Only the clueless ******** that don't know it's one the largest construction firms in the world.


----------



## Ch.W

Hey guys i've found another imo very interesting website from and for "engineering enthusiasts".
Much information about the whole kingdom tower project i think wasn't postet before.
It's much to long to quote so i've postet only the link. 
Enjoy it,:hi: perhaps some open questions will be more clearer after reading.kay:
https://eyeforengineering.wordpress.com/tag/kingdom-tower/


----------



## AltinD

naki said:


> All of the wolf crane have been disassembled.hno:


That was the case with Burj Khalifa as well


----------



## woopud

Hi, do you have that diagram that shows the layout of Kingdom Tower in a higher resolution that shows all the measurements? If I zoom in on the one you posted it get's all blurry. I'm trying to draw this up in Revit.

Thanks,
Bert


----------



## AltinD

Sorry mate, that's all you'll get


----------



## Fayez

woopud said:


> Hi, do you have that diagram that shows the layout of Kingdom Tower in a higher resolution that shows all the measurements? If I zoom in on the one you posted it get's all blurry. I'm trying to draw this up in Revit.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bert


Don't forget that the tower is still at its almost 4% of its highet

You'll get the highest resolution today's technology can ever get but, only patience is required


----------



## shrubit

Aalecki said:


> So the founder of Saudi Binladin Group is Osama Bin Laden's father. What is ironic about that? :hmm:


If you're in the construction industry, you'll know that Bin Ladin is one of the largest and well respected middle east construction and property development groups. Only Westerners who have no clue mainly associate the name with Bin Ladin's son...


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

And me too


----------



## woopud

I would like to draw this up in Revit but can't find the measurements of the foundation anywhere, I did find a drawing in Post No 4157 (page 208) in a previous post but when I zoom in it gets all blurry and I can't read the measurements.


----------



## seteo992

when is it expected to reach its final height?


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

woopud said:


> I would like to draw this up in Revit but can't find the measurements of the foundation anywhere, I did find a drawing in Post No 4157 (page 208) in a previous post but when I zoom in it gets all blurry and I can't read the measurements.


The foundations are approx. 200 ft (61m) deep.


----------



## Keow wee loong

i will be here soon


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## Ch.W

Keow wee loong said:


> i will be here soon


That's great! Be carefull and shot some pics from the "top":hi:


----------



## K.S.A

*22/2/2015*


----------



## ColBogota

K.S.A said:


> *22/2/2015*


:cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## Fayez

damn! this thing will be scary :sad2:


----------



## MarshallKnight

It seems abundantly clear from this image, when looking at the wings in profile, that the floors do extend a short distance away from the core at the outer edges (as you'd expect, in order to preserve those unobstructed views). 

The edge directly facing the "camera" probably looks unadorned either because of a rendering quirk in which shadows do not appear properly when viewed directly from the front... or more likely, because someone "cleaned the image up" for publicity purposes. You've got to remember that renders are first and foremost intended to sell the tower, or the idea of the tower, rather than providing the most accurate structural information.


----------



## Pohtija

^^
In that image it's only the side floors that are sticking out and look like that from that angle. There isn't anything drawn to the edges, it's like in this picture also:







Lacking...


----------



## MarshallKnight

^^ Oh interesting, I hadn't seen that one. That does complicate the question.
Someone want to fire an email to AS+GG?


----------



## Ch.W

MarshallKnight said:


> ^^ Oh interesting, I hadn't seen that one. That does complicate the question.
> Someone want to fire an email to AS+GG?


O.k. guys i will do it!^^
I don't expect an really clarifying answer but who knows...?


----------



## alsaif2012

25/02/2015


----------



## alsaif2012

26/02/2015


----------



## Ch.W

This is my mail to Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture.
I hope my english was good enough. Let's see when and what they will answer...^^



> Dear sirs,
> 
> since the beginning of the first releases i follow your spectacular achitectual project building the highest man made structure on earth: the Kingdom Tower.
> I'm a member in a well known forum of skyscraper enthusiasts.
> My friends there and me are happy every day seeing the Kingdom Tower more rising.
> New releases with more details are always welcome.
> I'm writing you because it's one open discussion about the available floor space of this building.
> I some pictures there are floor space at the edge of the wings, especially the night time picture.
> In others it seems that the cladding is instaled directly on the concrete on the edges without seperate space for floors.
> We would be very pleased if you could clarify this open question.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> Christian Wirtz


----------



## billgates

There will be no floorspace beyond the wings. This diagram and the ones posted before prove it. The night render is not accurate and the lights that are shown on the wing edges are false advertising.








I hope this helps clear things up.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Hello, I am assuming that they will be placing tower cranes on top of the core fairly soon, since the existing cranes will soon be too short to lift loads high enough.


----------



## seattleskyline

Its so weird there is one skyscraper going up[kingdom tower] and all around the kingdom tower it is just dirt and 1-2-3 storey buildings!

I am used to seeing skyscrapers going up near other skyscrapers!


----------



## DowntownKidz

seattleskyline said:


> Its so weird there is one skyscraper going up[kingdom tower] and all around the kingdom tower it is just dirt and 1-2-3 storey buildings!
> 
> I am used to seeing skyscrapers going up near other skyscrapers!


Build it and they will come?! :banana:


----------



## iKHALEDM

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> Hello, I am assuming that they will be placing tower cranes on top of the core fairly soon, since the existing cranes will soon be too short to lift loads high enough.


I think that they have a changeable size cranes. And it's not the time for put it above the tower!


----------



## Pohtija

billgates said:


> There will be no floorspace beyond the wings. This diagram and the ones posted before prove it. The night render is not accurate and the lights that are shown on the wing edges are false advertising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps clear things up.


Are you 100% sure ?


----------



## kony

seattleskyline said:


> Its so weird there is one skyscraper going up[kingdom tower] and all around the kingdom tower it is just dirt and 1-2-3 storey buildings!
> 
> I am used to seeing skyscrapers going up near other skyscrapers!


look out land before Burj Khalifa...then now...


----------



## Ch.W

iKHALEDM said:


> I think that they have a changeable size cranes. And it's not the time for put it above the tower!


That's exactly how it works.kay:


> Liebherr has won the contract to supply four HC-L series tower cranes to the Kingdom Tower project in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Three 280 HC-L 16/28 cranes and one 357 HC-L 18/32 Litronic will be supplied to the project, with jib lengths of 40 - 45 m and lifting capacities of 11 - 12 tonnes at a radius of 35 m. *The 280 HC‑L luffing cranes will be used to build the side wings of the Kingdom Tower, with hook heights reaching some 400 m. The 357 HC-L will be on the main tower, with a hook height of some 1,000 m.
> 
> To reach these heights the cranes will move upwards in several climbing stages. They will be positioned on the sky terrace of the building or on various cantilever platforms mounted on the outside of the building...*


source: www.khl.com/magazines/international...ebherr-supplies-tower-cranes-to-Kingdom-Tower


----------



## AltinD

Pohtija said:


> Are you 100% sure ?


What do you think?


----------



## AltinD

And since we are at it, let me re-post the piling diagram again:


----------



## K.S.A

Ch.W said:


> That's exactly how it works.kay:
> 
> 
> source: www.khl.com/magazines/international...ebherr-supplies-tower-cranes-to-Kingdom-Tower


*Liebherr - 357 HC-L Luffing Crane*






^^ amazing crane


----------



## mixkytnr

wow , so excited


----------



## Pohtija

AltinD said:


> What do you think?


Then who has messed up this picture !? Some gindergarden kid ?











I think it would be foolish to put fake windows just for the show and lose the best views and most precious floor space with that... Maybe all of the steel structures have not been shown yet in those frame/ exoskeleton pictures ?


----------



## whpapenburg

Ch.W said:


> That's exactly how it works.kay:
> 
> 
> Here are some techniclal date from the Liebherr Crane 357:
> 
> When used on very high buildings the 357 HC-L may be fitted with an optional powerful 3-speed FC hoist gear which develops 110 kW or even 160 kW for hoist heights of up to 1,100 m. This means that large loads can be moved economically at speeds of up to 240 m/min. This has a particularly dramatic effect for high hoisting heights in 1-fall operating mode.
> 
> 
> Sorry that I haven't inove Posts to give the link. See liebherr-bauma.com


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Pohtija said:


> ...Then who has messed up this picture !? Some gindergarden kid ?...
> 
> 
> 
> Het end walls of the 3 wings are "blind", so certainly will NOT get windows.
> You can see that already on the concrete structure that becomes visible under the formwork.
> 
> I assume it will get glass panelling.
> But these are certainly not windows.
Click to expand...


----------



## 3Ironhead3

I'm sure they will develop the area around it,but that building looks very lonesome out there by itself.


----------



## 10064

Keep up the updated diagrams. They are greatly appreciated.Can the floor elevations be added to them.


----------



## AltinD

Pohtija said:


> Then who has messed up this picture !? Some gindergarden kid ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be foolish to put fake windows just for the show and lose the best views and most precious floor space with that... Maybe all of the steel structures have not been shown yet in those frame/ exoskeleton pictures ?


Architectural design and structural design aren't the same thing. There are different ways to construct a building. The render in question might not match the structural design deployed, but if the structural enginers would have chosen a different way to build it than the render might have been a correct rapresentatiin.

In short, it doesn't mean the render was done by kindergatder kids, it simply means that it was done before the structural design was complited


----------



## Lucaventure

Nice tower. The more time, the more massive it become


----------



## The-Real-Link

I believe that nighttime render was also back in the final conceptual stages; it's common for things to be fast tracked then, once actually finalized and constructed, the final design to be a little different. In a high profile property like this, we have conceptual renders matching the final product nearly exactly, but like Altin said, it depends at what stages things are being done at. 

Either way once the floorslabs go up and the core tapers more, we know for sure. What may not make sense to the average person, may make complete sense from say, a structural engineering point of view as well. So whatever we end up with, I'm sure there's a perfectly good reason for it to be done that way.


----------



## Ch.W

elitesemicon said:


> wow,that's really a tall building.


Yepp...when it's finished the tallest men made structure everkay:


----------



## Fayez

God bless the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia


----------



## alsaif2012

01.03.2015


----------



## Ch.W

*Post #10605*
So far no response to my mail...great "custumer" service:down:


----------



## K.S.A

great great great pics *alsaif2012* ... thanks a lot :banana: :horse::master:


----------



## Ch.W

Me too! ^^
*You're* our best man in Jeddah! Please go on!:cheers:


----------



## wariat20

Huh, higher and higher  i'm always excited when i see alsaif's pics


----------



## krkseg1ops

This will be by far the loneliest tower in the world.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Rahmah said:


> How high is the 15th floor?


The floor of level 15 is at approx. 62 metres.
(See the KT diagram: floor level 14 is at 57,925 m; level height is 4 meters, so the next level is 62 m).

The diagram is the most detailed info we have on the levels.
Nothing more detailed was published so far.


----------



## alsaif2012




----------



## The Shard Baby

I should be able to have drawn my own diagram for this project and posted on the forum by mid-June, a few days after my last AS-level exam.


----------



## Ch.W

*To build the Kingdom Tower they calculated the amount of concrete about 500.000 cubic metres...*
source: www.acts-int.com/custom/kingdom-tower/

I can't deal with that number so i "played" a bit with it...^^

*With this you could...*

- pour a cube with about 80m edge length

- build (of course not in real) a stab about 3.5x3.5cm reaching from earth to the moon (average distance is about 385.000km

- fill about 8300 swimming pools with size 10x4x1.5m

- build a wall one time around the earth about 1cm thick and 1.20m in hight (the earth's circumference is about 40.000km)

- use the concrete to build the Empire State building about 10 times

- and at least more practical: fill about 24.200 truck mixers from this type:









*...incredible stuff...*^^

source for the ESB: www.buildings.com/article-details/a...-state-building-an-innovative-skyscraper.aspx
source for the truck: www.liebherr.com/MT/en-GB/region-DE/products_mt.wfw/id-361-0/measure-nonMetric


----------



## baseball1992

Ch.W said:


> *To build the Kingdom Tower they calculated the amount of concrete about 500.000 cubic meter...*
> 
> *With this you could...*
> 
> - pour a cube with about 80m edge length
> 
> *- build (of course not in real) a column about 1.15x1.15m reaching from earth to the moon (average distance is about 385.000km
> *
> - fill about 8300 swimming pools with size 10x4x1.5m*
> 
> - build a wall one time around the earth 1m thick and 12.50m in hight (the earth's circumference is about 40.000km)*
> 
> http://www.liebherr.com/MT/en-GB/region-DE/products_mt.wfw/id-361-0/measure-nonMetric


These are wrong. You would only reach 1/1000th of the distance to the moon and 1/1000th of the distance around the earth. You got your units wrong on those and multiply by the numbers in kilometers not meters.


----------



## Ch.W

Mhmm maybe the elevators will instaled in the core:dunno:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Of course but you don't need a giant open space for that.


----------



## Shaddorry

Oh god... Maybe they need floorspace in this tower and because they needed such a big core they decided to make it hollow to put a part of the floorspace in the core...


----------



## Ch.W

Perhaps this is stupid but is it possible that the elevators are so big and so much they need this huge open space?:hmm:


----------



## Pohtija

Those wing edges look pretty dark. How disappointing...


----------



## Shaddorry

Pohtija said:


> Those wing edges look pretty dark. How disappointing...


----------



## Ch.W

> Those wing edges look pretty dark. How disappointing...


But the rest looks bright and very good imo^^


----------



## (:

I thought the core was hollow for an atrium at the base, kinda like in the Min mao. Also an Adrian Smith building.


----------



## ZZ-II

Pohtija said:


> Those wing edges look pretty dark. How disappointing...


That's just a model, i don't think it'll be that dark at the edges in reality.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

The wings are just a "blind" concrete wall (so: no openings), with the cladding directly mounted on it.

So they will be dark in the night.
Unless some backlighting will be installed. But we don't know such details yet!


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Ch.W said:


> Mhmm maybe the elevators will installed in the core


That's for sure.
Most will be steel structure (the guide rails for the elevators and the support structure for these).
Can't wait to see an elevator plan!


----------



## Gabriel900

I was hoping this one will be unique but according to the master plan it will be a rip off of downtown Dubai! I got from the plan that it will basically be aimed for tourists (since they will do biggest mall ... water shows ..) but the question is if this turned out to be a copy of Dubai and nothing unique to make the place one of a kind, will people prefer to visit SA instead of UAE just because the tower is a couple of meters higher than Burj Khalifa?

Another question is will this tower look bigger and mightier than Burj Khalifa or the same if I stood directly in front of it? The tower and its crown to me looks way thinner than BK, wouldn't this cause it to lose its grandeur? in other words I mean wouldn't both BK and KT look the same for a human eye since KT compensates in height what BK has in width?


----------



## Ch.W

> in other words I mean wouldn't both BK and KT look the same for a human eye since KT compensates in height what BK has in width?


Wait till 2020, make vacation in dubai and jeddah and than you will know it:lol:^^
Or try to make a scale model (50m shoud be enough:lol of both an place them together...^^
Seriously comparing both will be difficult because there's no way to compare them directly.
But i think Kingdom Tower will look bigger not only it's higher but also because of the huge spire part which is at about 700m very much mightier than this part of Burj Khalifa.


----------



## Mazin00

Nice


----------



## Mazin00

2015 3 6


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

That's huge


----------



## Munwon

I want that scale model!!!


----------



## K.S.A

^^ http://www.foxpic.com/V1OTPLqy.jpg


----------



## cesdb

simply amazing...


----------



## mafd12

Mazin00 said:


> 2015 3 6


Edited:


----------



## bicke2

hopefully as soon as possible


----------



## victor del rey

ANDRETO said:


> ^^ What are you talking about? :?
> 
> I check this thread almost every day, and when new pics or diagrams are uploaded, every floor added on the structure, every single crane, concrete pump, machinery in the plot, even the workers pictures... my enthusiasm goes sky tall!! :banana: epper: :cucumber:


Yeah you now see the difference because there are just around 15 gloors but when the tower will reach the 70 you wont see nothing much difference between week to week


----------



## VRS

159 floors again


----------



## murciallogo

WOw


----------



## Ch.W

I'm not sure this was already postet...








source: www.swiftnewz.com/?p=18278


----------



## DubaiM

Why don't they just build an exact copy of Downtown Dubai? It looks way too much like the Burj Area! The tallest tower in the world with a lake in front of it. The lake has fountains and on the other side of it there are lowrises, just like the Old Town in Dubai. And look: There's a big mall with an integrated highrise at the lake too! Just like Dubai Mall. And around the tower, there are high-rises and suppurates.... guess what... like in Dubai hno:

Yes I still like the master plan... but maybe because I like the Downtown Dubai master plan too?


----------



## KillerZavatar

There is in my mind no problem with copying something good. Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## surabaya_EastStar

assalamualaikum warahmatullahi wabarakatuh


----------



## Ch.W

I agree with KillerZavatar. 
And the idea with a lake and a mall, why not? 
I would be surprised when there were no mall and no lake at all. 
Furthermore i don't think the render is final. Kingdom City isn't yet under construction so more realistic renders will come...


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

Fury said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Here is one of the pics posted by Saleh93 that I labeled. This is compared to the only section drawing I've seen so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Level 7 F/F height is 29.925 meters.
> Level 14 F/F height is 57.925 meters.
> So it follows the levels are possibly 4.00 meters high in this area (7 levels - 28.00 meters).
> Bear in mind these figures normally refer to the future finished floor height but they are close enough for our purposes here.
> 
> I judged the levels behind the forms but it looks close.
> 
> The structure is close to the floor of level 12 = 49.925 meters.
> 
> :cheers:
> Ray.


Why you don't count floors from ground level?


----------



## Ch.W

> Why you don't count floors from ground level?


It counts from level one because the floors below it are under the later ground level.
So you may say they are underground floors in a while.


----------



## Riyadh Crusher




----------



## naki

Riyadh Crusher said:


>


Great!!!!


----------



## Ch.W

Jesus the crane operator needs additional oxygen...:lol::lol:^^


----------



## K.S.A

Riyadh Crusher said:


>


awesome ... just awesome :master:


----------



## KillerZavatar

i'm excited. that will be some crazy thing to witness on the forum in ~ 3 and a half years :cheers:


----------



## Xvioxify

KillerZavatar said:


> i'm excited. that will be some crazy thing to witness on the forum in ~ 3 and a half years :cheers:


Sure and the next 10 years will be even more exciting, with most likely, the first Mile High Skycraper to be announced and begin construction. And who knows we may get the first 'true' Arcology to be announced (probably in Dubai - since everything's in Dubai these days) to finally solve the world's urban overpopulation crisis.


----------



## wariat20

Ch.W said:


> Jesus the crane operator needs additional oxygen...:lol::lol:^^


LoL:hahaha: the operator will be the first person at this altitude work on free standing construction made by human


----------



## Xvioxify

wariat20 said:


> LoL:hahaha: the operator will be the first person at this altitude work on free standing construction made by human


Lol imagine the view from up top.............


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Imagine the balls it must take to be that guy swinging steel beams around by a cable 1000 meters in the air.


----------



## hazmikd

As per the latest pics posted in this forum .. which level did the reach??


----------



## brick84

Thank you everybody for updates.


----------



## Ch.W

hazmikd said:


> As per the latest pics posted in this forum .. which level did the reach??


Should be at level 12 at about 50m now:cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Ch.W said:


> ...


 thanks for the explanation. That was helpful


----------



## Msradell

Kyll.Ing. said:


> Strongest in the world on what scale? I had a lecture on concrete technology a couple years ago, and the professor said that while the european "C" classification of concrete stops at C100 (Yield strength of 100 MPa for a standardized cylinder test), it's fully possible to make concrete that's twice as strong as that.
> 
> ...though I guess it stops being economical after a certain point...


I believe he was referring to the strongest concrete used in a structure silly anyplace in the world, not the strongest concrete theoretically possible! As you said, making the strongest possible concrete may not be economically feasible for a project. The silly thing about economics is that it gets in the way of engineering and architecture many times! hno:


----------



## scalziand

Kanto said:


> To be precise 85 MPa is 12 328 psi. That is some very strong concrete, although not the strongest in the world. The currently strongest concrete in the world is in 432 Park Avenue and the new World Trade Center, both in New York City, which has 14 000 psi. The title will however soon be overtaken by the 433 meter Steinway Tower, which is in New York too. It will use 16 000 psi concrete :cheers:


2 Union Square in Seattle used 20,000psi (138MPa)concrete. 

http://books.google.com/books?id=Yf...epage&q=two union square psi concrete&f=false


----------



## CopyLeft

How about over 29,000 psi fellaz? Year 1995 has seen a UHSC mixture that exceeded 29k (200 MPa, compressive). A mile-high thing? Nowadays, no problem! Gimme two. Kilometers. :cheers:
Eh, enjoy the paper:
http://www.nrmca.org/ctf/2010CSCProceedings/documents/Allena Paper 4-14-10.pdf


----------



## Somalinimo

^^ for new mexico that can be expected lol. Although there are countries where the sand type will not allow the development of Ultra High Strength Concrete.


----------



## Abdullah-atta

16.3.2015


----------



## Indica

CopyLeft said:


> How about over 29,000 psi fellaz? Year 1995 has seen a UHSC mixture that exceeded 29k (200 MPa, compressive). A mile-high thing? Nowadays, no problem! Gimme two. Kilometers. :cheers:
> Eh, enjoy the paper:
> http://www.nrmca.org/ctf/2010CSCProceedings/documents/Allena Paper 4-14-10.pdf


Awesome, very good stuff to read about. It really explains everything well. Thank you!!

I dont see any buildings or the freeways listed on that paper - I know that in LA and surrounding areas, there has to be some seriously high-strength concrete in use as well - Especially with the US Bank tower, and the new Wilshire Grand that is currently sprouting. I am now very curious about what kind of concrete they went for, Ill have to check this.


----------



## ovaron

ovaron said:


> any suggestions about car parking?
> there are no underground floors right?


Sorry guys,
maybe my questions is seen as stupid or useless, but i always wonder about this giant buildings put to the sand without any underground levels.
There will be alot of people working or living in this tower, not to forget supply chain.
I guess they dont want to walk hundreds of meters to reach the building...
Anybody knows how the did it in Dubai?
Maybe they build a giant car tower beside of it haha. This is a funny idea but i wouldnt wonder if they really make it come true...


----------



## alsaif2012

17 03 2015


----------



## ZZ-II

Great update!

Looks quite gigantic already :cheers:


----------



## K.S.A

amazing update kay:


----------



## lhft

*No pics*

For me, it's just broken links!



alsaif2012 said:


> 17 03 2015


----------



## alsaif2012

http://www.up-00.com/


----------



## AltinD

ovaron said:


> Sorry guys,
> maybe my questions is seen as stupid or useless, but i always wonder about this giant buildings put to the sand without any underground levels.
> There will be alot of people working or living in this tower, not to forget supply chain.
> I guess they dont want to walk hundreds of meters to reach the building...
> Anybody knows how the did it in Dubai?
> Maybe they build a giant car tower beside of it haha. This is a funny idea but i wouldnt wonder if they really make it come true...


Under the podium around the tower .... yet to start being build. Same in Burj Khalifa


----------



## Shaddorry

lhft said:


> For me, it's just broken links!


same here


----------



## naki

alsaif2012 said:


> http://www.up-00.com/


Wonderful！:cheer:


----------



## ovaron

Thank you Altin!
Thats a really fine solution, was not able to get this idea by myself haha.


----------



## CopyLeft

lhft said:


> For me, it's just broken links!


Well dude, for others - you have just re-posted another 3 meters-tall column of pictures!


----------



## alsaif2012

larg photo


----------



## Kanto

scalziand said:


> 2 Union Square in Seattle used 20,000psi (138MPa)concrete.
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=Yf...epage&q=two union square psi concrete&f=false


This is interesting, thanks for posting :cheers:

It looks like the top strength buildings on this list use what has been referenced earlier in this thread as "uneconomic concrete" - concrete which can be manufactured, but isn't cost efficient. Otherwise I can't imagine why concrete with this strength wouldn't be used in the tallest and skinniest buildings of our age :dunno:


----------



## lhft

*Ops!*



CopyLeft said:


> Well dude, for others - you have just re-posted another 3 meters-tall column of pictures!


Ops, sorry about that! Now I can see the pictures, I think it was off before.


----------



## wariat20

alsaif you're awesome! 
BTW so now the height is around 70m?


----------



## skyperu34

Very big differences between each period of time in terms of height. That´s good rythm, cool pics!


----------



## donmarblenni

enjoy the aerial plan view photography. looks like the structure's elements consist of shear walls integrated with each other


----------



## Assemblage23

In some of the pics above (by alsaif2012), it looks like some sort of giant structure being built on a uninhabited planet, quite sci-fi-like, and I'm enjoying witnessing it rise.


----------



## Khazim

At least it will be fastest than burj khalifa even tho its taller


----------



## The hory

Nice update


----------



## Homitzky

not bad, not bad at all


----------



## highriseklaus

Where are the cranes??


----------



## Ch.W

highriseklaus said:


> Where are the cranes??


The "TC 1" signed crane standing near the core seems to be break down. 
I think they replace it for a new construction phase.









I think the two red "Wolffkran" cranes were dismantled for the same reason.


----------



## Buildings101.com

It's amazing how much our world has evolved in the architecture! The length of these buildings are just outrageous and stunning!


----------



## Shaddorry

You can even see the slope of the wall already.  Nice.


----------



## jogiba

Images I just seen on The Weather Channel :
http://www.weather.com/science/news/photos-worlds-longest-tallest-biggest-structures








An aerial view of the Kingdom Tower, what will become the world's tallest building once it's constructed. (© Jeddah Economic Company/Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture) 


















They might have been posted already but I have not seen the three above images.


----------



## highriseklaus

Thank you... but still strange because in this phase of the building the cranes are most important I think


----------



## muflih

anyone know about owner of this tower? how much ownership percentage?


----------



## muflih

anyone know about owner of this tower? how much ownership percentage?


----------



## K.S.A

muflih said:


> anyone know about owner of this tower? how much ownership percentage?


Owner :

1- Kingdom Holding Company : 33.35 %

2- Abraar Holding Company : 33.35 %

3- Abdulrahman Hassan Sharbatly : 16.67 %

4- Saudi Binladin Group : 16.63 %


----------



## wariat20

The Shard Baby said:


> because there is a outright outrageous awful height limitation here in London


Oh, i can't believe it hno: This limation concerns only London? What about other cities in UK?


----------



## BlackCountryAl

^^ There were two brothers from the Midlands who planned to build what would have been the tallest tower in the world at the time at 2000 ft. The plans were scrapped in 1992 however. There is still the requirements of the Civil Aviation Authority to comply with in the other regional cities though.












> Having built Europe's biggest shopping centre, the twins plan on producing the world's tallest building: a £100 million, 2,000-foot steel monolith, intended to stand on a ridge behind the existing Merry Hill site. The building, with a hotel at its base and a restaurant half way up, will be three times as high as the NatWest Tower, nearly twice as high as the Empire State.


http://www.managementtoday.co.uk/news/408984/UK-REGIONAL-FOCUS---ROBIN-HOODS-MERRY-HILL


----------



## KøbenhavnK

Why do people compare Kingdom Tower to The Shard?

I live in a 16 floor highrise and I don't compare that to The Shard.

No offence intended but it's just different leagues.

Go Jeddah!


----------



## The-Real-Link

It's natural to compare the WTB to whatever is naturally tallest in one's own city. I mean, one could say the Renaissance Center here in Detroit shouldn't be compared to KT, but the hotel is Detroit's tallest after all. 

Did my own photo manipulation of it as well, too ;p. It may not be NYC, but it's what WE have here.


----------



## K.S.A

_21/3/2015_

enjoy :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

are they installing new cranes for the core right now?


----------



## 4npower

ZZ-II said:


> are they installing new cranes for the core right now?






Good question. It actually looks like the typical Doka concrete pumps, except these are a lot bigger. They look too small to be cranes :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

4npower said:


> Good question. It actually looks like the typical Doka concrete pumps, except these are a lot bigger. They look too small to be cranes :cheers:


yes, on top are just the two concrete pumps at the moment. Maybe the first cranes weren't the final tower cranes for the core.


----------



## Genoveva_stoicova

Cool


----------



## surfnasi

When do people think we will see the first lot of glazing and glass ?

Im guessing in about a year and a half so 15/July/2016

What do others think?


----------



## DIMMER

Mooi een betonnen spriet van 300m lang!!!
Dat is 2x zo lang als t hoogste kantoorgebouw van Nederland.


----------



## jogiba

surfnasi said:


> When do people think we will see the first lot of glazing and glass ?
> 
> Im guessing in about a year and a half so 15/July/2016
> 
> What do others think?


Maybe, maybe not. It took a long time before windows were first installed on Burj Dubai/Khalifa.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSF7ig24gsw


----------



## ZZ-II

At Burj Khalifa there was a massive delay with the windows. If all goes right at Kingdom Tower it's possible cladding starts until august or so i think.


----------



## alsaif2012

??/03/2015





Facebook


----------



## Shaddorry

The-Real-Link said:


> It's natural to compare the WTB to whatever is naturally tallest in one's own city. I mean, one could say the Renaissance Center here in Detroit shouldn't be compared to KT, but the hotel is Detroit's tallest after all.
> 
> Did my own photo manipulation of it as well, too ;p. It may not be NYC, but it's what WE have here.


KT in Detroit makes a pretty nice skyline though


----------



## Shaddorry

DIMMER said:


> Mooi een betonnen spriet van 300m lang!!!
> Dat is 2x zo lang als t hoogste kantoorgebouw van Nederland.


zorgt anders wel voor een mooi plaatje, niet? :cheers:


----------



## The-Real-Link

Shaddorry said:


> KT in Detroit makes a pretty nice skyline though


Haha thanks. It'd make the skyline really more of a one-wonder building but I think KT would do that to nearly any city short of Dubai. 

I did the same image for a BK comparison awhile ago and have certainly made friends think that there's no way that it could be to scale. While of course not perfect, I think I got both versions fairly close. Detroit just doesn't have (extraordinarily) tall buildings, but does have some Art Deco gems for sure.


----------



## VRS

and this 1 km tower = will be come movie set area for mission impossible 8 ??


----------



## abay999

VRS said:


> and this 1 km tower = will be come movie set area for mission impossible 8 ??


good idea


----------



## Ch.W

Rahmah said:


> I heard that the government is going to make some changes when the project is completed like, the 1st official cinema theatre in kingdom city and lifting the long-standing ban on women drivers under special conditions despite decades of cracking down on protests to make a big change in the country's tourism level
> 
> If this is going to be true I bit it would be a very good plan by the government and it will change whole world..


That's true. Hope they will go on making laws more liberal and more equality.kay:


----------



## CopyLeft

VRS said:


> and this 1 km tower = will be come movie set area for mission impossible 8 ??


Last MI was one of the shittiest movies of this decade (along with FaF series). Believable only to the most silly teenagers. That stuff is barely suitable even for KG kids! :cheers: ParaPic almighty, please keep those lame kids away from KT!


----------



## hater

CopyLeft said:


> Last MI was one of the shittiest movies of this decade (along with FaF series). Believable only to the most silly teenagers. That stuff is barely suitable even for KG kids! :cheers: ParaPic almighty, please keep those lame kids away from KT!


most movies are going to crap nowadays


----------



## jogiba

CopyLeft said:


> Last MI was one of the shittiest movies of this decade (along with FaF series). Believable only to the most silly teenagers. That stuff is barely suitable even for KG kids! :cheers: ParaPic almighty, please keep those lame kids away from KT!


MI:GP had the best shots of Burj Khalifa in any movie.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16BFrEBZQS4


----------



## nationalcollectors

building are going to taller and taller. This is the competition between different countries, that which country contain world taller budding in the world.


----------



## diegochiappetta

Wow!


----------



## Kot Bazilio

Discovery should make new episode megastructures with this tower


----------



## acerx

When will the first floors going to be build?


----------



## Ch.W

acerx said:


> When will the first floors going to be build?


What do you mean? :dunno:


----------



## acerx

I don't see any floors where people can stand on ?? only masive cullums and the core.


----------



## The Shard Baby

^^On the Burj Khalifa project they constructed the core then jump-formed the floors around the core separately. 
So I guess you're wondering when they will start constructing the floorplates around the core, like so (note second tier section up on the left):








http://www.burjdubaiskyscraper.com/2006/06/burj-dubai-june-24-04.jpg

So when are they going to start building these floors then?:dunno:


----------



## Ch.W

O.k now i get it:cheers:
Good question, also have no idea.
But it's funny, sometimes i have the deja-vu feeling witnessing the burj khalifa rising a second time.:lol: Same architect, same 3 wings form etc.


----------



## GolaMan

Wow 1000m! That's crazy!


----------



## CopyLeft

Would be so cool if *mute*s always choose to stay muted here, instead of voicing 100,001st time his personal "wow"! Why every extra thinks that his "wow" is unique in any way?


----------



## Ruw

jogiba said:


> Maybe, maybe not. It took a long time before windows were first installed on Burj Dubai/Khalifa.


The reason for this was because there were setbacks in fine tuning the glass panels and glazing. It failed preliminary tests before it finally passed, following some modifications, and was ready for mass production and delivery. From what I can recall there were some leaks and the glazing wasn't providing the required heat shielding for the building or something.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

First of all, the originally selected glass supplier went bankrupt just before start of deliveries to BD.
So, selection process had to be done again for a large part.


----------



## Fayez

CopyLeft said:


> Would be so cool if *mute*s always choose to stay muted here, instead of voicing 100,001st time his personal "wow"! Why every extra thinks that his "wow" is unique in any way?


Why do you care? 

WOOOOOOOOOW 

:lol:


----------



## tinyslam

CopyLeft said:


> Would be so cool if *mute*s always choose to stay muted here, instead of voicing 100,001st time his personal "wow"! Why every extra thinks that his "wow" is unique in any way?


Remember that posting in a thread is a way to "follow" it so it shows up in your User CP. A lot of these short expressions might just be people who want to follow construction progress without getting involved in the current discussion of the thread. :cheers:


----------



## alsaif2012

25/03/2015

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/


----------



## naki

alsaif2012 said:


> 25/03/2015
> 
> http://www.up-00.com/
> 
> http://www.up-00.com/


And when to complete the installation of the new crane of the core？Cannt wait！！


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

I wonder if anyone can estimate the final height judging on the angle of the slope with the ground.


----------



## whpapenburg

@ Aalecki

I agreed you, the progress isn't high at the moment. I think, it is a great competition to get there aims. 

That they will reach 100 m in June 2015 and 200 m in November 2015!

See also my post 10871!


Wolfgang


----------



## Bulevardi

KillerZavatar said:


> <i like how your last search was 'hong kong'>


Me too!

+1 !


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## Ch.W

Slowly it becomes more and more clear...kay:


----------



## Mazin00

*D*



Ch.W said:


> http://www.up-00.com/
> what are those grey structures right to the KT?


Maybe Parking or Retail



http://www.up-00.com/






http://www.up-00.com/


----------



## evernikao

And that´s how the desert.... stops being a desert!!


----------



## surfnasi

Aalecki said:


> Not much progress though in past few months.


Have to agree,seems to me progress on the tower has slowed quite a bit,was powering along a few months back


----------



## KillerZavatar

evernikao said:


> And that´s how the desert.... stops being a desert!!


This was probably the only comment mentioning the desert that was clever and shows how wrong the people are who believe it is located in the desert. Makes me sad that a good comment like yours gets misinterpreted and totally snapped on. Would have been a great comment to stand alone, because it's short and to be point. Hope the mods remove the insults that resulted from it, they went to far from sure.

And yes, it is enough off topic, so I reply to your comment on topid now. The renders with all the green space around the tower show it quite vividly, the tower is located in a really big plot, which makes it look like it's much outside the city, but all of this sandy area will be kingdom city in the end. The transformation of this area will be glorious and something to behold :cheers: with the mall starting now, I wonder how far the whole kingdom city will get before KT is completed. Will it be among the last towers to complete or among the first? The side buildings are not even prep yet, but then again they will take much shorter time than this behemoth of a building. My guess would be towers rising when KT is topped out, when cladding is on and the building finished the side towers are also mostly topped out, but maybe nit finished, but it's a wild guess.


----------



## jogiba

Las Vegas is in the Mojave desert


----------



## Kanto

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Worlds_tallest_buildings,_1884 by appletvbackgroundphotos, on Flickr


This is beautiful. Looks like the first skyscraper diagram ever made. Thank you very much for posting, this is a true treasure for everybody who loves to compare height and SSP diagrams. This post has truly touched my heart, thank you again :cheers:


----------



## Ch.W

Oh boy...one day not in the thread and such fightings here for nothing. Why makes the thread starter not a comment in the title: Kingdom Tower (not in the desert, take a look at google earth)...


----------



## Gabriel900

I came here to check some updates and all I find is children fighting together!! Jeez ... enough with all the fighting and giant spams it is very childish and sad anw go back to what the thread is really about!!

Some members need to be banned bcz they turned this thread into a joke


----------



## King of Construction

Gabriel900 said:


> I came here to check some updates and all I find is children fighting together!! Jeez ... enough with all the fighting and giant spams it is very childish and sad anw go back to what the thread is really about!!
> 
> Some members need to be banned bcz they turned this thread into a joke


You are the mod.

What stops you? :?

:007:


----------



## Gabriel900

King of Construction said:


> You are the mod.
> 
> What stops you? :?
> 
> :007:


The fact that I am a mod for the UAE section only :cheers:


----------



## Gabriel900

*So guys to change the mood on this thread I photoshoped this tower with my favorite majestic tallest blocks on earth in Dubai. Excuse the sharp edges, it was a fast attempt :cheers:*










*More of a zoomed out view*:


----------



## The Shard Baby

Gabriel900 said:


> *More of a zoomed out view*:


This may be another "wow...look how tall it is post", but to consider that the Princess Tower is approximately the same height as the old World Trade Centre used to be; it is incredible to see this rate of rapid technological advancement that architecture and engineering have taken to raise a building from one colossal height to another.

It's been 43 years since the WTC became the tallest building and in 4-5 years time we will see something roughly 2.4 times taller! If this can happen in half a lifetime, what could happen in my lifetime? I'm 16 at the moment and the world's tallest buildings are growing higher and higher every decade!

The Princess Tower seems meagrely just another tall tower amongst many others - yet the Kingdom Tower is something new!


----------



## ZZ-II

The Shard Baby said:


> This may be another "wow...look how tall it is post", but to consider that the Princess Tower is approximately the same height as the old World Trade Centre used to be; it is incredible to see this rate of rapid technological advancement that architecture and engineering have taken to raise a building from one colossal height to another. It's been 43 years since the WTC became the tallest building and in 4-5 years time we will see something roughly 2.4 times taller! If this can happen in half a lifetime, what could happen in my lifetime? I'm 16 at the moment and the world's tallest buildings are growing higher and higher every decade! The Princess Tower seems meagrely just another tall tower amongst many others - yet the Kingdom Tower is something new!


 I'm 26 now, and i hope i'll see towers up to at least 1500m or 2000m in my lifetime. Not sure how realistic that is but we'll see what happens over the next few decades


----------



## cesdb

Sky is the limit... I am pretty sure we will see those numbers soon...



ZZ-II said:


> I'm 26 now, and i hope i'll see towers up to at least 1500m or 2000m in my lifetime. Not sure how realistic that is but we'll see what happens over the next few decades


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
since the petronas we get a new tallest building every 6 years. now with kingdom tower it is a bit longer, possibly 9 years. i could imagine this trend to continue and we seeing a 1200m building by 2027 and a 1500m building by the mid 30s. But then again we had waves of skyscrapers before and they may end at one time.


----------



## evernikao

It's amazing right!
But I believe at some point one building will get to be te tallest forever, because although, the sky is the limit...... more realisticly the "AIR" is the limit, for as we get higher the air gets thinner, so Think the limit could be around 2000 - 3000 mts.

But you know, time have prove most people wrong, so lets see what happens. 

Also i think buildings not only will get higher but, we will also see new inventions in architectural design and engineering development.... some new crazy buildings that defy everything we have thought and seen!!


----------



## KillerZavatar

there are cities located in very high places. A lot above 4000m even: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_highest_cities_in_the_world

The cities that are most likely to get a Super Tower like that are all located near water and therefor also located close to the water level. New York, Dubai, Shanghai, Shenzhen, all have a very low altitude. So build a skyscraper of 4000m roof height and there will be no problem with air, especially since the people are inside the building and the air can be regulated. A top of that the roof is rarely the highest point of the building. A crown or spire can easily add a few hundret meter.


----------



## jogiba

El Alto International Airport  is at 4,061.5m /13,325ft and El Alto has a population of 1,184,942 people living above 4,000 meters so a 4,000 m building height should be possible in cities like NYC, Dubai ,Shanghai etc.


----------



## evernikao

Do you think we will a 4K tall building?? Yiiissss that would be so mind blowing!!

I know there are towns in very high places, in my country we have them too.... theres is a small town at 4100mts amls..... and if you run very fast.. you´d definetly passed out hehe :lol:

anyway I still think there will be a limit, because, at 5000mts, it´s permanently frozen at ecuador, and moving north or south get colder and colder. ( In new york or shaghai, a 4k building would be an Ice stick.)

At 7500mts is the death zone where no humas can live longer than a day.

So at some point one building will top out, and humanity will move towards something new.

But don´t worry non of us will be alive when humanity reach that point!! fellas :lol::lol:
For now lets just admire this awesome building, wich is incredibly impressive!!!


----------



## The Shard Baby

We may eventually have a 4K tower indeed, but it may even be possible to build a building taller than Mount Everest of approximately* 8850+ metres. 
Lawfully, a building has have at least half of its floorspace occupiable to be classed as the world's tallest building; otherwise it would be the world's tallest structure.

I seem to recall that there is also a requirement that the highest occupiable floor has to be at least above the half way point up the tower (correct me if I am wrong) - so that means one day we might be able to construct (with suplementary oxygen of course) a man-made structure taller than the tallest natural giant on this planet! Whereby the highest occupiable floor is higher than approximately 4425 metres!

*Everest is still growing at a rate of 6.1cm/year.


----------



## ZZ-II

jogiba said:


> El Alto International Airport  is at 4,061.5m /13,325ft and El Alto has a population of 1,184,942 people living above 4,000 meters so a 4,000 m building height should be possible in cities like NYC, Dubai ,Shanghai etc.


sorry, but that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Ch.W

I would appreciate like the most people here also a 1500m or 2000m building. And i think i will see it in my lifetime. But i think at some hights the costs in relation to the use will be so bad that no one would build higher. Kingdom Tower was also planed to be 1 mile high but decreased for technical problems to build such a tall structure. Of course they could develop new technics new materials and so on but as i said at some time it does not make sense to increase the hight without any level. But i'm glad i'm only 33 so i will witness (hopefully) a 2000m hypertall^^


----------



## Sami1995

The progress so far in 6 months time frame


----------



## The-Real-Link

Sami1995 said:


> The progress so far in 6 months time frame


It's come quite a long way for sure, but the best part about that six months? It's the slowest in KT's construction. It should only get faster / keep on schedule from here. Two to three floors a week / 100 floors a year should be a reasonable goal so looking forward to the rest of 2015 / 2016!

Gabriel, great Marina comparison by the way


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

ZZ-II said:


> I'm 26 now, and i hope i'll see towers up to at least 1500m or 2000m in my lifetime. Not sure how realistic that is but we'll see what happens over the next few decades


During the next few decades we will almost certainly see a 100,000km high space elevator


----------



## Mahdi Rasoul

del


----------



## Kanto

jogiba said:


> El Alto International Airport  is at 4,061.5m /13,325ft and El Alto has a population of 1,184,942 people living above 4,000 meters so a 4,000 m building height should be possible in cities like NYC, Dubai ,Shanghai etc.


Wow, El Alto has one of the worst climates I ever saw. It'll definitely have an eppearance in my "Cities with worst climate" thread uke:

As to how high skyscrapers can get, I don't think there are any limits to how high can a building get. Who knows, one day we might see 10 kilometer buildings that are pressurized like airplanes, we might see 100 kilometer buildings that are surrounded with a forcefield, we might see 100 lightyear buildings that exist in a tear in the fabric of space time, we might see 100 billion lightyear buildings that span throughout multiple paralel universes ........ Now this is crazy fantasy, insanely crazy fantasy, however we have to look at what a **** habilis would have thought if he saw the Kingdom Tower. Wouldn't he think the same? Wouldn't he think that this is crazy fantasy?

The human race has entered a science spree since the start of the industrial revolution about 200 years ago. During these 200 years our technology has evolved from horses to Space shuttles, from letter delivery postmen to tablets, from calculating on a piece of paper to Windows 8.1. From the originally 146 meter Great Piramid to the approximately 840 meter Kingdom Tower. These are just a measely 200 years. Just imagine what might be in a million years, or in a billion years (that is if the human race survives). Well, you can pretty much stop imagining it because nobody today can even grasp the technology we might developed by that time, just as a **** habilis couldn't grasp the technology behind the Kingdom Tower. I will post here a very good quote from Sir Arthur Eddington, a renowned british astronomer who said:

*Not only is the universe stranger than we imagine, it is stranger than we can imagine.*

I think this quote holds true to absolutely any field in science, whether it's astronomy, physics or skyscraper engineering :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

how can you count the pyramids to the top and this one only to the roof. aren't the pyramids basically all "spire" if you so will.


----------



## ramses59

*gif*



Sami1995 said:


> The progress so far in 6 months time frame


you can create a big GIF with this 6 pictures ?


----------



## Kanto

KillerZavatar said:


> how can you count the pyramids to the top and this one only to the roof. aren't the pyramids basically all "spire" if you so will.


The pyramids do have classic floors inside so they are buildings. They should be classified as tower, the same cathegory as the Sky Tree or CN Tower. Not enough floors to be skyscrapers, but still some floors thanks to which they are buildings, not just structures :cheers:

As to height, the pyramids are tappering at a far greater angle than the Kingdom Tower, this means that they are sufficiently wide nearly 'til the pinnacle and the angle of the remaining few meters is sufficiently large for the top to be classified as a teppering roof. One could say that the roof of the pyramids thats at the base of the building and reaches 'til the pinnacle :cheers:

On the other hand the Kingdom Tower becomes too thin very far from its pinnacle. This means that the angle formed by the pinnacle is too small. That in turn classifies the thin part of the structure as a spire, and it is therefore not counted :cheers:

To put it in a simpler way, the definition of a spire is that it is a thin stick. This means that the height to width ration of a sufficiently thin structural element has to be sufficiently large, in order for it to be still percieved as "thin". That's the case of the Kingdom Tower. When the Kingdom Tower reaches a width of 15 meters, there is still about 167 meters ahead, which gives a height to width ratio of more than 11:1. On the other hand when the Great Pyramid reaches a width of 15 meters, there is only about 10 meters ahead, so its ratio is only 2:3. This is the reason why the thin section of the Great Pyramid can be considered a tappering roof, but the thin section of the Kingdom Tower is considered a spire and therefore not counted :cheers:


----------



## jogiba

ZZ-II said:


> sorry, but that doesn't make any sense.


That was in response to erernikao who posted "more realisticly the "AIR" is the limit, for as we get higher the air gets thinner, so Think the limit could be around 2000 - 3000 mts.". There will be no 4,000m building built so it's not worth even discussing it in this thread IMHO.


----------



## CrazyDave

ZZ-II said:


> I'm 26 now, and i hope i'll see towers up to at least 1500m or 2000m in my lifetime. Not sure how realistic that is but we'll see what happens over the next few decades


 I think there will be a race among developers to build a Mile High Tower (1,600) Meters. Once that happens I expect you won't see a new WTB for a very long time. Keep in mind that the ESB was the WTB for 38 years! :cheers:


----------



## KøbenhavnK

^^^^
I seriously doubt that there will be a race to build a mile-high-tower.

Every concievable place this would be build use the metric system and no one relates to (or cares about) miles.

1500 meters would be a bet though.


----------



## surfnasi

When Q1 was built on the Gold Coast 323m high,tallest residentual tower in the world at the time, 2005 I think

A lot of people complained about the veiws from the upper levels,it was too high up and the road seene and beach were to too far away to see detail and really enjoy

I have been up on the observation deck twice and loved it,but I would imagine the veiw from a 1000-1500m tower to be similiar to that of a plane coming in for a landing,like a mini city below with everything miniturised ,cars houses,shorter skyscrapers,a little bit difficult to see detail

Which would be ok


----------



## evernikao

This is the view of the sea and a town from 2600mts
I took this pic 2 years ago.




If i have this view from my window it´d be so awesome!!

the bad would be to bear the freezing wind that at some point can get as low -10°C and i´m talking about here in the tropical caribean sea :/

That´s why i really think a building this tall in places like US, europe or Asia, is hard to inhabbit, because they would be sub zero all year long, and who would like to live in a place where you have to lock all windows all the time, and can´t even use the balcony, unless your fully clothed as for a very cold winter season.


----------



## ryanue

kingdom tower is still the highest


----------



## Sniper-squeak

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> During the next few decades we will almost certainly see a 100,000km high space elevator


I'm thinking next few centuries lol... next few decades may bring other towers like KT to either drawing board, planning or even construction


----------



## Ch.W

TheKILLA said:


> I was happy because there aree never any Gramma Nazis, Haters or retarded 5 year olds on this forum...... Then i found this thread


Forum rules are no political discussions. But i think in a world wide forum isn't it every time possible to avoid any single sentence about this "off topic" issues. 
And when it comes to a discussion all should calm down and take care to come back to topic soon.
Btw i would appreciate a more or less complete list of all companys involved in the Kingdom Tower project.
Would be very interesting to see.^^


----------



## Abdullah-atta

30.3.2015


----------



## K.S.A

WOOOOOW great update *Abdullah-atta *:banana:... wolff crane back :banana:


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

"First of the new cranes is almost ready..."

Yes! And that is good news.
I seemed that construction was delayed the last weeks.
But I think it was some logical step in the total story.
Now tings will really go up fast, I hope...


----------



## ZZ-II

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> "First of the new cranes is almost ready..." Yes! And that is good news. I seemed that construction was delayed the last weeks. But I think it was some logical step in the total story. Now tings will really go up fast, I hope...


Agree, with the new cranes they'll speed up alot.


----------



## Mahdi Rasoul

del


----------



## K.S.A

*Saudi's 1km-high Kingdom Tower to have 252 floors*

The 1km-high Kingdom Tower is an engineering feat that, according to project’s handlers, “has challenged mankind to outdo himself” - and calls into question whether it really is possible to build even higher in the future. That's the view of Dr Hisham Jonah, chief development officer for Jeddah Economic City, who spoke during the Construction Week’s Infrastructure Summit last week. 

Astounding figures can be found all over this project, inluding that for the soft cost (design, research and development) of the Kingdom Tower - which was 1/3 of the $1.2+ billion construction bill. Unheard of, but that’s what it took to deal with the design challenges for this monumental project slated for completion by end 2018 with Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architects (AS+GG) as principal architects. 



But Jomah began by straightening out certain facts from fiction. He said it was a misconception to believe the project was owned by Saudi entrepreneur El Waleed bin Talal 

“He dreamed the idea and was closely involved in all facets of the planning, and design but there are four partners with Kingdom Holding representing only 33%, with Abraar International Holding 33%, Saudi Bin Laden Group a 16.63% stake, and Kelaa Jeddah 16.67% stake,” said Jomah. 

“All the lessons used in the tower were gained from the first skyscraper ever built. To do this, we needed the top minds in the business that money can buy.” 

Story continues below 



Jeddah Economic Company Ltd was co-founded by Kingdom Holding Company, which is also developing the $21 billion Kingdom City, Jeddah on approximately 5.3 million m2 of new urban development to attract business and tourism. The tower will comprise more than 500,000 m2 of floor space and feature a Four Seasons hotel, Four Seasons furnished apartments, first-class office space and luxury condominiums. 

The tower will have approximately 89 more floors than the 163-floor Burj Khalifa tower in Dubai, and will also offer the world’s highest observation deck. 

“The floor count is 252 floors with occupied floors being 167. It’s a mixed use development with 7 floors for offices 7 floors for hotel, 11 floors of service apartments and different grades of housing all the way to the observatory tower, the highest that man has attempted,” Jomah said. 

The actual tower starts at +20 metres above ground level, led there by a ramp and podium around the tower. The largest floor in the tower is 85,000 m2 consisting of a car park to service 2200 cars. The actual footprint of the tower is 6,700 m2 divided into three different entrances for the hotel, residences and offices. “The height is 1000 metres plus because no one knows the exact final height except for the Council of Tall Buildings and the four shareholders. Even the contractor will not know until he reaches the 160th floor.” 

This is a world race for titles and the final height will be equal to the Shard of London, the highest building in the European Union at 309 metres, combined with Burj Khalifa. 

“You hear from Qatar, Azerbaijan and the Emirates that there are plans for towers that are 1.3, 1.5, and 1.6 km high. I wonder how they will reach that,” asked Jomah. 

He said the tower involved major analysis with one of the problems being how to reach 167 floors in 1.6 minutes through the elevators. 

“The fastest elevator is made by Toshiba at 17 metres per second and installed in Taipei 101. But we discovered that people’s bladders behaved funny if we go faster than 10 metres per second going down. Our elevators are still the fastest double deckers in the world,” he said. 

The other challenge was the weight of the cables alone, amounting to 40 tons per car. “Imagine eight of these for each elevator. New technology by Finnish company Kone introduced a carbon fibre rope called Ultra rope which reduces 20 tons down to three.” The Kingdom Tower complex will feature 59 elevators, including four double-decker and 2 triple- decker elevators. 

Story continues below 

The tower aimed to avoid sun reflections by the building’s façade that once caused Jaguar car parts in London to be melted by the 'Walkie-Talkie' skyscraper, while burning Las Vegas tourists in the swimming pool facing their hotel. 

The tower uses tinted glass and takes advantage of new energy conservation technology that features a high-performance exterior wall system that will minimize energy consumption by reducing thermal loads. Ventilation solutions were also installed to allow for maintenance crews to do their work without being scorched by excessive heats. “For fireworks displays, the tower has pre-installed equipment to prevent what is happening with Burj Khalifa when a team of mountain climbers are called to install pyrotechnics and then taking them out again, costing millions.” 

The developers acquired six cranes to aid in building the massive structure. The cranes that are developed by German company Liebherr & WolffKran are built to withstand harsh meteorological conditions, especially winds. The biggest crane will be able to lift 18 tons of materials at a speed of 44 metres a minute. 

The height of the tower starts with the lowest residential pedestrian entrance. It will require more steel than seven Eifel towers and more concrete than five dams. 

“It’s a concrete tower because the new pertinent GCC code doesn’t allow for steel structures. It only allowed the last 44 metres of tower to be made of steel,” explained Jomah. 

Piling for the tower needed special attention too. 

“We had to go up to 105 metres in piles just to stabilise the tower against the wind. One of the strongest concrete mixes, 85 C, was needed and watching it behave on site is a real miracle to see.” 

The concrete tower is allowed to sway 2.6 metres, and to stabilise that swaying, the largest mass dampers with pendulums ever made were installed. 

“One is 260 tons and the other is 870 tons working on top of each other just to compensate for tower movement.” 

Soil conditions proved to be almost invincible to overcome. Piles were disappearing into the ground. Microphones and sensors identified rivers flowing at 40 and 70 metres underground. 

“We had to go with friction piles, a delicate process with 270 piles, each with a diameter 1.8 meter and 1.8 meters distance between each pile. It was as if building 30 floors underground. Piles did not touch ground, but they are stabilised by virtue of the concrete that seeped from each one. All the steel bars inside the piles are electrified so they won’t rust for a guaranteed 100 years.” 

For it to work, 18,000 m3 of concrete was poured simultaneously, in symphony. “Each part of the building is gaged for soil movements and is observed via satellite and we cannot build around the tower until floor 40 to make sure the soil has received the tower and settled in.” 

The Kingdom tower is part of Kingdom City development which will have its own internal public transit system and build temporary infrastructure solutions, including sewage treatment plants, and district cooling systems waiting for the national grid to come alive. Labelled as the new Downtown for north Jeddah, it will create 50,000 new job opportunities and include residential and commercial units, an international hotel, business offices, educational centres, a diplomatic area, commercial centres, entertainment and tourist facilities, and water sports activities. 

“But what people will notice some four months from now, in addition to the WolffKran cranes, are the first 30-35 floors of the tower in the new Jeddah Landscape,” said Jomah. 

http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-33116-saudis-1km-high-kingdom-tower-to-have-252-floors/


----------



## Aalecki

Be careful of the super talls, you might pee your pants traveling in elevators.


----------



## Maximalist

30-35 storeys four months from now - that will be truly exciting!


----------



## The Shard Baby

So what we can deduce from that is:

*1)*


K.S.A said:


> This is a world race for titles and the final height will be equal to the Shard of London, the highest building in the European Union at 309 metres, combined with Burj Khalifa.


*The final height should be* (829.8m + 309.6768m)* 1139.4768m?*

*2)*


K.S.A said:


> Saudi's 1km-high Kingdom Tower to have 252 floors.


*The tower will have 252 floors.*

*3)*


K.S.A said:


> “The height is 1000 metres plus because no one knows the exact final height except for the Council of Tall Buildings and the four shareholders. Even the contractor will not know until he reaches the 160th floor.”


*We shall expect to know the official final height of the tower when the structure reaches the 160th floor.*

*4)*


K.S.A said:


> “we cannot build around the tower until floor 40 to make sure the soil has received the tower and settled in.”


*Construction will not start on the Kingdom City until the core reaches level 40.*

*5)*


K.S.A said:


> The concrete tower is allowed to sway 2.6 metres, and to stabilise that swaying, the largest mass dampers with pendulums ever made were installed.


*The structure will be allowed to sway by 2.6 metres.*

*6)*


K.S.A said:


> The tower uses tinted glass and takes advantage of new energy conservation technology that features a high-performance exterior wall system that will minimize energy consumption by reducing thermal loads.


*The glass will be tinted, not opaque.*

*7)*


K.S.A said:


> “It’s a concrete tower because the new pertinent GCC code doesn’t allow for steel structures. It only allowed the last 44 metres of tower to be made of steel,” explained Jomah.


*The structure will be completely concrete, with a 44 metre tall steel spire at the pinnacle.*

*8)*


K.S.A said:


> The largest floor in the tower is 85,000 m2 consisting of a car park to service 2200 cars.


*The largest floor will be 85,000m2.*

*9)*


K.S.A said:


> The developers acquired six cranes to aid in building the massive structure.


*There will be 6 cranes on the project.*

*10)*


K.S.A said:


> Astounding figures can be found all over this project, inluding that for the soft cost (design, research and development) of the Kingdom Tower - which was 1/3 of the $1.2+ billion construction bill.


*On third of the $1.2 billion budget had already been spent on the tower before it had even moved off the drawing board.*

:eek2:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Man I hope it reaches 1139 meters tall :master:


----------



## tinyslam

The Shard Baby said:


> *$1.2 billion had already been spent on the tower before it moved off the drawing board.*


1/3 of $1.2 billion. I think $1.2 billion is the total cost of construction. Which is still worthy of an :eek2:


----------



## Blue Flame

So if the building has 252 floors, but only 170 will be occupied, than what will the 82 crown "floors" be used for?


----------



## The-King

probably technical equipment like in the BK: AC Units, water tanks, antennas, window cleaning equipment, it takes a lot to maintain such a building!


----------



## Kot Bazilio

Over 1km O.O Monster!


----------



## VRS

lets skydiving when complete that tower.


----------



## Ch.W

*1139.4768m*
OMFG:drool::master:
If this gets true it will be amazing for two reasons:
First about 130m taller then expected!
Second: next worlds tallest building must be 1140m+
...i think i need liquid aspirin and a beer now:cheers:^^


----------



## Jaldepiqui

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> "First of the new cranes is almost ready..."
> 
> Yes! And that is good news.
> I seemed that construction was delayed the last weeks.
> But I think it was some logical step in the total story.
> Now tings will really go up fast, I hope...


Could that be because they reached the floors 15 and 16, which seem in the diagram to be technical ones? At least they seem higher than the standard ones.


----------



## ZZ-II

Blue Flame said:


> So if the building has 252 floors, but only 170 will be occupied, than what will the 82 crown "floors" be used for?


the official floor count will be just 170 floors because these are occupied, all the "floors" above don't count. Burj Khalifa also has technical floors above the last official floor. In total it has 189 floors i believe but these floors also don't count.


and we'll see if it really rises above 1100m. Nothing is official until now.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Bewal said:


> What do you think how long can stand this building? 100, 200, 300 years? 1000? It is able to stand as much as the pyramids in Egypt?:|


If people care for the building it can stay forever basically, for the simple fact that you can slowly exchange nearly anything in the building piece by piece over long periods of time. it might get more expensive over time who knows. If not cared for by people, the building would come down one day, unlike the pyramids this buildings is not solid stone thruout, it has a lot of hollow interior, which is expected from a building that actually has a use for all its size (the pyramids just serve as a grave).

if people just left the building after it is finished and stop maintanance, don't repair broken windows, don't repaint, don't remove rust, the building would stand quite some time (few hundret years) as this video suggests: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkAMJepZQH0


----------



## londonfai

ZZ-II said:


> What is a joke?


"Illuminati confirmed" It's a joke, a well known meme.


----------



## KillerZavatar

londonfai said:


> "Illuminati confirmed" It's a joke, a well known meme.


"And any meme that must say, 'I am well known' is no true well known meme at all."


----------



## Ch.W

> What do you think how long can stand this building? 100, 200, 300 years? 1000? It is able to stand as much as the pyramids in Egypt?￼


I know it's a bit off topic but...here's a little personal experience i made this day.
There is a very very little town near by my hometown called "Immerath". This town is almost a ghost town because "Rheinbraun" a german hard cole mining company will excavate the cole resources below. 
Today i was there with my best friend. Tomorrow night we will come back there...^^
It was a realy weird feeling because only a few people are there yet. The point is i could see how fast buildings beginn to rotten, how fast nature comes back and destroys faccades and so on.
Like KillerZavatar said it depends on how much energy men invest in keeping a building useable.


----------



## Indica

*Lenght of Wings*



delphi7x10 said:


> So I have seen a number people post that the floor plates will not extend beyond the concrete we see now, and that the ends of each leg will be the concrete wall see now. I think this is wrong for several reasons, first if you look at the end walls, they have a very rough finish, and tarnish the exterior appearance. Second is that concrete has a very different thermal quality than glass, and that end wall would become a giant heat sink.
> Third, if you go back a number of pages to the aerial shots from the web at the base the floor seems to surround the whole structure several feet from the concrete core.
> 
> Last money, in a build of this size every inch of window space is worth money, people buy high floors for the views, to have no view in three directions would cost a lot of money. Just think what a suite could get parked on the corner of each floor.


^^ I think that they are going to extend the floor plates out on the inside of the wings, but the sloping wall on the outside of the wings looks like it will be the ede of the wings, somewhat similar in a s slight way to the Ryugyong in NK (I admit not the best example), although that one does have landings but most likely no direct windows for any of the inside units and the edge.. On BK, you had that dome shaped floor plate on the end. I wish the floor plates did extend from the outer edge wall, and I hope I am wrong about this but we shall see in the next month or less. At the very least, I think they would have glass on the cladding, and the whole outer edge wall will be lit up nicely.





mareks96 said:


> Mostly it‘s multiple diagrams such as this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there are the visuals. And now, when we can see some formworks for the floor plates at the construction site and they are still not at the edges, I am totally sure. Still might be wrong though but it is not very likely. The odds are against common sence in this case. I don't think I've ever seen a diagram with the plates at the edges. And speaking of visuals I've seen just one with lights turned on at the edges.


^^ I saw this a while back as well, though I forgot where it was. But this combined with staring at the render (and drooling over the Skyscraper porn), led me to think that they are terminating the floor plates at the very outer wall edge on the wings. For this very reason, it almost seems like the wings will actually be a little shorter than the BK wings.




ThatOneGuy said:


> We know the wings do not set back in any way. The whole building is essentially three right angle triangles put together.
> 
> Thus, I think it would be rather simple to find out the final height of this building using just the 'tan' calculation. You just need to know the length from the wing's outer edge to the center of the core, and the angle of the tallest wing.
> 
> So tan(a)° =height/length of wing
> 
> ...


^^ The length of the wings is exactly what I am very curious about! I am going to dig around to see if I can get that info. It would answer all those questions after running a tan calculation, which would be extremely helpful.
I thought a while back I read somewhere that the length measurement across 2 of the opposing wings was 90 meters, but it does not quite feel right.

I really like the pic of the interior of the central core, where its pointed upward. It shows that there is quite a bit more space in there, than what it appears to be when looking from the outside. Should be able to fit quite a few elevators in there!


----------



## mareks96

I dissagree about the pyramids. Nobody knows what they realky served for. We still dont know how the old egyptians moved such huge pieces of stone, how they could build it so you cannot even stick a razor blade in between, why they used a different kind of limestone for the outside of the building. And guess what? All of these along with the purpose of the pyramids are gone since egyptian culture was destoyed. 

I mean egyptians, with the little we know about them, were so unpredictable, really inteligent culture which if was still here would probably know how to space travel inerstellar, but also was a culture who had cats as holy animals, so the pyramids could be either some awesome device, or a giant grave, which is not very likely considering the amount of hallways, tunnels and stairs inside.


----------



## mareks96

I think I read the lenght between opposing wing will be 100m, which in BK case was just 80.


----------



## Ch.W

mareks96 said:


> I mean egyptians, with the little we know about them, were so unpredictable, really inteligent culture *which if was still here would probably know how to space travel inerstellar,...*


I doubt iticard:


----------



## 4npower

^^^^:rofl:


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

ZZ-II said:


> They won't


They will. :cheers:


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

mareks96 said:


> I dissagree about the pyramids. Nobody knows what they realky served for. We still dont know how the old egyptians moved such huge pieces of stone, how they could build it so you cannot even stick a razor blade in between, why they used a different kind of limestone for the outside of the building. And guess what? All of these along with the purpose of the pyramids are gone since egyptian culture was destoyed.
> 
> I mean egyptians, with the little we know about them, were so unpredictable, really inteligent culture which if was still here would probably know how to space travel inerstellar, but also was a culture who had cats as holy animals, so the pyramids could be either some awesome device, or a giant grave, which is not very likely considering the amount of hallways, tunnels and stairs inside.


After this comment, anything else you say on this form can never be taken seriously. :nuts:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

mareks96 said:


> I dissagree about the pyramids. Nobody knows what they realky served for. We still dont know how the old egyptians moved such huge pieces of stone


Actually we know exactly how they were built.


----------



## Greatdane

Rody69 said:


> the greatest news lately that Kingdom City will be connected to Jeddah public transport system witch got signed last week, and Foster + Partners was appointed for the Job (Phase-1 will be ready late 2018)
> enjoy the Vid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus have a look at Jeddah new Airport wich will start operations (Phase-1) early 2016
> 
> *the vision:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Construction works Update video (March 2015)*


Awesome! Off topic, but is there any separate threads for the Transport system and the Airport?


----------



## mareks96

ThatOneGuy said:


> Actually we know exactly how they were built.


Tell me then, as far as I know, nobody knows how they truly built it.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

There's plenty of documentaries out there go into detail. One man managed to build a Stonehenge replica in his yard with primitive techniques, so thousands of people could easily build the pyramids.


----------



## Aalecki

^^


----------



## mareks96

All right never mind. My info is probably a bit out of date. Lets get back on the topic.


----------



## Bewal

Thank you all for your opinions!
mareks96 - I agree with you that we should not assume that we know everything. The world is amazing and full of mysteries!

I hope this picture will suit all :cheers:


----------



## londonfai

Aalecki said:


> ^^


Actually this is not confirmed even though we as Architects been taught this BS for quite some time.This method had never been proven or replicated. I don't want to delve to deep into the explanation on why this is a BS theory, but let's just say at this point and time the lack of evidence of any such operation happening in the past is becoming highly unlikely. 

The latest discoveries and deeper analysis of the Pyramid's stone seems to favor the concrete theory:


> concrete created using a mixture of limestone, clay, lime, and water.


And an experimental Pyramid replica had been successfully built using this method.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Maybe it will be changed sometime.

Burj Khalifa also got it's final name after completion.
Same with many other structures around the world.
.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

mareks96 said:


> Thanks. Nice to see there are still people who don't pretend to know everything.


Nobody has pretended to know everything.
The facts speak for themselves, not outlandish theories.


----------



## londonfai

When it comes to Egypt nothing is confirmed, really confusing discoveries all around.


----------



## Riggen

Looks like almost no changes for last month? Or I don't see something? )


----------



## Ch.W

Riggen said:


> Looks like almost no changes for last month? Or I don't see something? )


Take a look my friend...^^
It speaks for itself...
*09.03.2015*








*09.04.2015*


----------



## evernikao

Are they recording a time lapse footage of the whole construction??


----------



## Ch.W

I've made a little collage and copied the Cologne Cathedral into the KT render...^^
It's the second tallest church in Germany and the third tallest worldwide...^^(excluded the "Hassan-II.-Mosque") 
(I have no photoshop but another program i'm not very familiar with so it's not perfect...)


----------



## Indica

Does this core wall, thin down at the point where I drew a circle in the pic, or is it my eyes?


----------



## Indica

Oh, and also.. nobody really knows for sure about the Pyramids. Its awfully strange that there are hieroglyphics depicting UFO's and all kinds of different things. There were carvings of what many describe as Ezekiel's Wheel in the stone as well, and its kind of weird that these ancient Egyptians have the same carvings in stone as the Mayans, Incans, and especially the Sumerians which came before. This was at a time in history, where these different empires were too far and supposedly didnt know about each other. Im not a conspiracy nut, but ya gotta admit, its kind of weird, and I have a feeling deep down that we havent been told shit about things (just a small sliver). We only know what we were told, which is only what is apparently good for us, which coincidentally fits into the puzzle right along with most religions. I think the Pyramids had other purposes as well, we just dont know for sure what they were for at the time. Kind of strange the magnetic field around these monuments is much stronger than normal.

I used to think that people made the Pyramids as well, but now I wonder if they had "help." You cant really say for sure, one way or another. Cant go by what we have been indoctrinated with, in history books. Gotta keep an open mind!


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Indica said:


> Oh, and also.. nobody really knows for sure about the Pyramids. Its awfully strange that there are hieroglyphics depicting UFO's and all kinds of different things. There were carvings of what many describe as Ezekiel's Wheel in the stone as well, and its kind of weird that these ancient Egyptians have the same carvings in stone as the Mayans, Incans, and especially the Sumerians which came before. This was at a time in history, where these different empires were too far and supposedly didnt know about each other. Im not a conspiracy nut, but ya gotta admit, its kind of weird, and I have a feeling deep down that we havent been told shit about things (just a small sliver). We only know what we were told, which is only what is apparently good for us, which coincidentally fits into the puzzle right along with most religions. I think the Pyramids had other purposes as well, we just dont know for sure what they were for at the time. Kind of strange the magnetic field around these monuments is much stronger than normal.
> 
> I used to think that people made the Pyramids as well, but now I wonder if they had "help." You cant really say for sure, one way or another. Cant go by what we have been indoctrinated with, in history books. Gotta keep an open mind!



I wonder where you got all that 'information' from? Some book?


----------



## shermanlee

Indica said:


> Does this core wall, thin down at the point where I drew a circle in the pic, or is it my eyes?


Yes, they have thinner the wall, thought that at height it no need so thick for load bearing.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Indica said:


> Oh, and also.. nobody really knows for sure about the Pyramids. Its awfully strange that there are hieroglyphics depicting UFO's and all kinds of different things. There were carvings of what many describe as Ezekiel's Wheel in the stone as well, and its kind of weird that these ancient Egyptians have the same carvings in stone as the Mayans, Incans, and especially the Sumerians which came before. This was at a time in history, where these different empires were too far and supposedly didnt know about each other. Im not a conspiracy nut, but ya gotta admit, its kind of weird, and I have a feeling deep down that we havent been told shit about things (just a small sliver). We only know what we were told, which is only what is apparently good for us, which coincidentally fits into the puzzle right along with most religions. I think the Pyramids had other purposes as well, we just dont know for sure what they were for at the time. Kind of strange the magnetic field around these monuments is much stronger than normal.
> 
> I used to think that people made the Pyramids as well, but now I wonder if they had "help." You cant really say for sure, one way or another. Cant go by what we have been indoctrinated with, in history books. Gotta keep an open mind!


If you open your mind too much your brain will fall out. Most of those 'weird' things have been debunked.


----------



## shermanlee

anybody know this building facade contractor is?


----------



## alexhals

Friends r like fishes.
U have to sit patiently for a long time
to catch a good one.
Just like I caught u.
so better stay nice otherwise
I will FRY YOU..


----------



## Yellow Fever

agreed and and you are done.


----------



## KøbenhavnK

^^^^
I hope there is a history because banning a guy for six lines of bad poetry seems excessive.


----------



## 4npower

KøbenhavnK said:


> ^^^^
> I hope there is a history because banning a guy for six lines of bad poetry seems excessive.




He didn't stay nice, so Yellow Fever fried him.

Post stupid spam shit on your first post ever, and I'm sure you will be banned as well :cheers:


----------



## DubaiM

Yellow Fever said:


> agreed and and you are done.


Well, that escalated quickly.






----

To the Cologne Cathedral post: Wow I'm often in Cologne and know how it looks and when I imagine Kingdom Tower standing in Cologne....then...then...no words :nuts:


----------



## mareks96

ThatOneGuy said:


> If you open your mind too much your brain will fall out. Most of those 'weird' things have been debunked.


If "Facts" as you say speak for themselves and all this was debunked, then why there are still sciaentist studying the hieroglyphs, and the pyramids?

I've recently seen that some scientists found out the limestone on the top of the pyramid is an electric insualnt, but the rest is not. They thought, when trere still was all the limestone at the too, the puramids, because of the tunnels in them, the soil and the water undernieth could be a great electric circuit. I know it is a crazy theory but... Why would they ude different kind of limestone on the top layer? Why would they build all those giant graves so close together and in different size? These are still unanswered questions, so facts don't speak for themselves. You speak for the facts. I bet no expert in egypthology would say somenthing like you said and be as sure as you are.


----------



## Mahdi Rasoul

del


----------



## Andrescavaller

impresionante


----------



## KillerZavatar

alexhals said:


> Friends r like fishes.
> U have to sit patiently for a long time
> to catch a good one.
> Just like I caught u.
> so better stay nice otherwise
> I will FRY YOU..


Under the sea, the merman feast on starfish soup and all the serving men are crabs. :nuts:


----------



## Goocher

Indica said:


> Oh, and also.. nobody really knows for sure about the Pyramids. Its awfully strange that there are hieroglyphics depicting UFO's and all kinds of different things. There were carvings of what many describe as Ezekiel's Wheel in the stone as well, and its kind of weird that these ancient Egyptians have the same carvings in stone as the Mayans, Incans, and especially the Sumerians which came before. This was at a time in history, where these different empires were too far and supposedly didnt know about each other. Im not a conspiracy nut, but ya gotta admit, its kind of weird, and I have a feeling deep down that we havent been told shit about things (just a small sliver). We only know what we were told, which is only what is apparently good for us, which coincidentally fits into the puzzle right along with most religions. I think the Pyramids had other purposes as well, we just dont know for sure what they were for at the time. Kind of strange the magnetic field around these monuments is much stronger than normal.
> 
> I used to think that people made the Pyramids as well, but now I wonder if they had "help." You cant really say for sure, one way or another. Cant go by what we have been indoctrinated with, in history books. Gotta keep an open mind!


Paper weights / papyrus weights


----------



## ThatOneGuy

mareks96 said:


> If "Facts" as you say speak for themselves and all this was debunked, then why there are still sciaentist studying the hieroglyphs, and the pyramids?


Because there is still more to be discovered. But zero evidence suggests some big alien conspiracy, and whatever attempts there were have been debunked.



> I've recently seen that some scientists found out the limestone on the top of the pyramid is an electric insualnt, but the rest is not.
> They thought, when trere still was all the limestone at the too, the puramids, because of the tunnels in them, the soil and the water undernieth could be a great electric circuit. I know it is a crazy theory but... Why would they ude different kind of limestone on the top layer?


The limestone was there to make the thing look smooth and white.



> Why would they build all those giant graves so close together and in different size?


Don't underestimate megalomania.



> These are still unanswered questions, so facts don't speak for themselves. You speak for the facts . I bet no expert in egypthology would say somenthing like you said and be as sure as you are.


No egyptologist is going to assume whacky alien theories just because there are still (barely) some gaps. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.


----------



## billgates

I was searching about KT, but I ended up at this Egyptian pyramid conspiracy thread. Could someone give me directions to the Kingdom Tower thread? :dunno:


----------



## Mushal

I do not know if this was posted before or not.
Good article with interesting information




> The soil conditions underlying Kingdom Tower consist of layers made of weak, porous limestone and sandstone. This resulted in a decision to pull back the overall height from one mile to one kilometre.


https://sourceable.net/engineering-innovation-skyscrapers-pushing-above-the-clouds/#


----------



## Indica

ThatOneGuy said:


> If you open your mind too much your brain will fall out. Most of those 'weird' things have been debunked.


I limit the amount I open my brain of course, because its true that a lot of shit has been debunked, and continues to be. Its just that as of now, nobody really knows for sure about any of these wondrous and mystical discoveries. They are still finding lost Mayan temples to this day, that were covered by dense jungle for thousands of years - incredible stuff. :cheers:

What is the height of KT right now? It really looks like it has grown noticeably in that last pic!


----------



## blij123

massive


----------



## Kanto

ThatOneGuy said:


> No egyptologist is going to assume whacky alien theories just because there are still (barely) some gaps. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.


A good egyptologist won't assume anything, a good egyptologist will let the evidence speak for itself. A good egyptologist will be skeptical of all unproven scientific hypotheses and if he finds out that there is enough evidence to label one of these hypotheses as false, he will present his findings and disprove the hypothesis. However he will not call a scientific hypothesis a "whacky theory" and certainly won't dismiss it without any research, like what you suggest.

I agree, extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence, but that doesn't mean that these claims, if they are scientific in nature, can be dismissed and ridiculed without any evidence backing this dismissal. One can't be open minded to absolutely all claims that have ever been voiced, but if claims are scientific in nature (and the ancient astronaut hypothesis is a scientificaly feasible, albeit unproven claim), then they should not be dismissed by scientists, just out of hand hno:


----------



## occurr

When it comes to 1000 PAGE - this tread ,the duilding is done


----------



## TheKILLA

del


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Kanto said:


> A good egyptologist won't assume anything, a good egyptologist will let the evidence speak for itself.


Exactly.



> A good egyptologist will be skeptical of all unproven scientific hypotheses and if he finds out that there is enough evidence to label one of these hypotheses as false, he will present his findings and disprove the hypothesis. However he will not call a scientific hypothesis a "whacky theory" and certainly won't dismiss it without any research, like what you suggest


There is no scientific evidence whatsoever supporting any alien conspiracy. So it cannot be a scientific hypothesis. There are a few snake-oil salesmen pretending to be experts that claim there is evidence for such things, but they are easily debunked.



> I agree, extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence, but that doesn't mean that these claims, if they are scientific in nature, can be dismissed and ridiculed without any evidence backing this dismissal.


They absolutely can, and they should, if they have no real science behind them. All they do is misrepresent information, create false dilemmas, and even downright lie. They add nothing scientific at all.
Look how popular that horrific show "Ancient Aliens" is, dumbing down its viewers with misinformation debunkable in a 5 second Google search. 



> One can't be open minded to absolutely all claims that have ever been voiced, but if claims are scientific in nature (and the ancient astronaut hypothesis is a scientificaly feasible, albeit unproven claim), then they should not be dismissed by scientists, just out of hand hno:


Having sex with a grey alien in outer space is also scientifically feasible. So is a teapot floating around Jupiter. The evidence, however, is not there to prove these things, and until it is found they should not even be suggested. The facts speak for themselves, and they lead to the conclusion. It is not the other way around.


----------



## The Shard Baby

TheKILLA said:


> Have asked this before, but i did not get an answer.
> 
> How many floors are expected too bee completed the end of this year?
> 
> Thanks!


*By July the concrete core structure should reach at least level 30 *(level 35 at most).

So my best guesstimate (entirely out of my idea of what's going on) is that by the end of the year the main core should realistically reach at least level 66 (level 71 at most; given the rate quoted) at a reasonable rate of one floor per 5 days.

This article wields many answers to many questions! :happy: Cheers *KSA*! 



K.S.A said:


> “But what people will notice some four months from now, in addition to the WolffKran cranes, are the first 30-35 floors of the tower in the new Jeddah Landscape,” said Jomah.
> 
> http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-33116-saudis-1km-high-kingdom-tower-to-have-252-floors/


----------



## K.S.A

TheKILLA said:


> Have asked this before, but i did not get an answer.
> 
> How many floors are expected too bee completed the end of this year?
> 
> Thanks!





Rody69 said:


> I hope to see the tower rising to the 52 floor before the end of December with some cladding works,plus the massive works on other components and infra-structure works
> 
> enjoy the project


...


----------



## K.S.A

^^ sep 2015 : level 47 & +190m


----------



## mareks96

ThatOneGuy said:


> No egyptologist is going to assume whacky alien theories just because there are still (barely) some gaps. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.


I do not support the alien theory, Iam really scepric about the alien theory, I just think the egyptians didn't build the pyramids just to be giant graves. I think there is a reason why there is different kind of limestone on the top, then "to make it smooth and white". Why? Because every limestone is smooth and white.


----------



## CrazyDave

mareks96 said:


> I do not support the alien theory, Iam really scepric about the alien theory, I just think the egyptians didn't build the pyramids just to be giant graves. I think there is a reason why there is different kind of limestone on the top, then "to make it smooth and white". Why? Because every limestone is smooth and white.


A few thousand years from now people will be saying man didn't build the Kingdom Tower. People will be saying; why would man have built a Tower where the Top 1/3 of the entire building is basically useless space! It must have been built by Aliens!


----------



## Nomadd22

I figure that good future archaeologists will read Fury's descriptions to learn how the Kingdom tower was built and pretend ones will have their own crackpot theories, just like people with non chemically enhanced philosophies have known how the big pyramids were built since Herodotus described the process almost 2500 years ago.


----------



## jogiba

CrazyDave said:


> A few thousand years from now people will be saying man didn't build the Kingdom Tower. People will be saying; why would man have built a Tower where the Top 1/3 of the entire building is basically useless space! It must have been built by Aliens!


The ESB has useless space above the 86st floor. The WTC has useless space above 1,350 ft to 1,776 ft. There are a myriad of super tall buildings with useless space. Most people posting on the internet today are clueless .


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## K.S.A

13/4/2015


----------



## DFDalton

Tom_Green said:


> I really want to see the building with my own eyes.


Meh. Once they reach a certain height, tall is tall. Other than height there is nothing really that special about the tower. The interesting thing is the construction, and you'd never get within half a mile of it while it's being built.

Plus, it's in the middle of nowhere. So you travel thousands of miles (by plane where you get a view from 30,000 feet, not 3000), crane your neck, and proceed to "ohhh" and "ahhh" for 2 minutes. Then what?


----------



## Baitalon

DFDalton said:


> Meh. Once they reach a certain height, tall is tall. Other than height there is nothing really that special about the tower. The interesting thing is the construction, and you'd never get within half a mile of it while it's being built.
> 
> Plus, it's in the middle of nowhere. So you travel thousands of miles (by plane where you get a view from 30,000 feet, not 3000), crane your neck, and proceed to "ohhh" and "ahhh" for 2 minutes. Then what?


yeah this tower is lame, burj khalifa is way better :/


----------



## Ch.W

DFDalton said:


> Meh. Once they reach a certain height, *tall is tall.* Other than height there is *nothing really that special about the tower.* The interesting thing is the construction, and you'd never get within half a mile of it while it's being built.
> 
> Plus, *it's in the middle of nowhere.* So you travel thousands of miles (by plane where you get a view from 30,000 feet, not 3000), crane your neck, and proceed to "ohhh" and "ahhh" for 2 minutes. Then what?


Oh man...icard:
Please get informed yourself before telling such thingshno:
I have heard that the KT thread is a good source for that^^


----------



## jogiba

DFDalton said:


> Meh. Once they reach a certain height, tall is tall. Other than height there is nothing really that special about the tower. The interesting thing is the construction, and you'd never get within half a mile of it while it's being built.
> 
> Plus, it's in the middle of nowhere. So you travel thousands of miles (by plane where you get a view from 30,000 feet, not 3000), crane your neck, and proceed to "ohhh" and "ahhh" for 2 minutes. Then what?


And Willis Tower looks like an old generic black office building in Chicago compared to what is being built today. I was up to the top observation deck of the old Sears Tower in March of 1977 and was not impressed compared to the inside or outside observation decks of the South Tower of the WTC back then.


----------



## KillerZavatar

jogiba said:


> And Willis Tower looks like an old generic black office building in Chicago compared to what is being built today.


to be fair it is 40 years older than anything built today, so it looks old, because it is. :cheers:


----------



## jogiba

KillerZavatar said:


> to be fair it is 40 years older than anything built today, so it looks old, because it is. :cheers:


The ESB is not a generic looking office building like the Willis Tower and it's 84 years old.


----------



## DFDalton

jogiba said:


> And Willis Tower looks like an old generic black office building in Chicago compared to what is being built today.


Agreed. But once you've finished looking at it for a few seconds, you're still in CHICAGO, baby! :lol:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

In what world is the Sears Tower generic?


----------



## Tom_Green

DFDalton said:


> Meh. Once they reach a certain height, tall is tall. Other than height there is nothing really that special about the tower. The interesting thing is the construction, and you'd never get within half a mile of it while it's being built.
> 
> Plus, it's in the middle of nowhere. So you travel thousands of miles (by plane where you get a view from 30,000 feet, not 3000), crane your neck, and proceed to "ohhh" and "ahhh" for 2 minutes. Then what?


Jeddah is a City with 3 mio People. I see the Tower, the area they build around it, Jeddah and i would get the first time into Saudi Arabia. That are enough reasons for me to spend my Money for the trip.


----------



## Ultros

Ch.W said:


> I have heard that the KT thread is a good source for that^^


Indeed it is. My ignore list has really grown thanks to this thread. (Just added another one too)


----------



## kimdav98

*)*

hno:


----------



## alsaif2012

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/


----------



## alsaif2012

,,,,


----------



## Gabriel900

Jeddah is a populated city no doubt and the location of this tower is not bad but what I am questioning is how mentally ready locals are to welcome tourists? UAE was always very opened and welcoming to Westerns and Christians wayyy before the building boom while Saudi Arabia isn't really! Plus in order to transform Jeddah to a touristic city, they need to change major laws and regulations they have. Unless this tower and the biggest mall and performing fountains planned with it (Carbon copy of Downtown Dubai) are aimed only for locals!


----------



## DubaiM

DFDalton said:


> ...So you travel thousands of miles (by plane where you get a view from 30,000 feet, not 3000),...


First try to even access the country normally. This takes already some doing. 

Because of this and the conservative laws and the overall appearance of the country, Kingdom Tower will not be an option to travel to for me. Burj Khalifa/ the UAE / Dubai is the real deal.

I hope to see a change of the attitude of Saudi-Arabia in the near future. Kingdom Tower is great, no doubt, but I wait until it is no problem to travel to SA anymore.


----------



## jogiba

ThatOneGuy said:


> In what world is the Sears Tower generic?


Lego world.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

And?

Just because it's minimalist doesn't mean it's generic.


----------



## Dancing Banana

i love sears tower but this thread is about kingdom tower


----------



## jogiba

ThatOneGuy said:


> And?
> 
> Just because it's minimalist doesn't mean it's generic.


DFDalton said this about the Kingdom Tower :
"Meh. Once they reach a certain height, tall is tall. Other than height there is nothing really that special about the tower. "

And since he uses Willis Tower as his Avatar his post was click bait in this thread IMHO. I said it looks like a generic office building and not a generic building. When I was in the Sears Tower in March 1977 when new the lobby looked like any other skyscraper and the lobby in the north and south towers of the WTC was much more impressive along with the 200ftx200ft observation deck compared to the much smaller 75x150 Sears Tower observation deck. The north tower did not have an observation deck but had Windows on the World Restaurant were my sister had her wedding reception before September 11 2001 and her birthday is September 11.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

DFDalton said:


> Meh. Once they reach a certain height, tall is tall. Other than height there is nothing really that special about the tower. The interesting thing is the construction, and you'd never get within half a mile of it while it's being built.
> 
> Plus, it's in the middle of nowhere. So you travel thousands of miles (by plane where you get a view from 30,000 feet, not 3000), crane your neck, and proceed to "ohhh" and "ahhh" for 2 minutes. Then what?


When! Will! People! Stop! Saying! That! Especially! Since! We've! Said! The! Answer! Like! A! Quadrillion! Times!


----------



## Kanto

alsaif2012 said:


> http://www.up-00.com/
> 
> http://www.up-00.com/
> 
> http://www.up-00.com/
> 
> http://www.up-00.com/


This metal model looks awesome, though sadly I think it might be quite expensive. I have bought metal models of the Willis Tower and the Twin Towers of the WTC from ebay. They were smaller models and had a good affordable price. But I saw that larger pewter models can cost up to 200 USD. That's the reason why I started with constructing my own models. For rectangular buildings like the Hong Kong ICC, or 432 Park Avenue a metal hand saw and a rectangular steel beam from an ironware shop are enough, though I plan on starting creating skyscraper models out of concrete too. I plan on inserting large screws into the concrete models to make them essentially indestructible - I want them to be arround long after I'm gone, something like my artistic legacy for future generations to come :cheers:


----------



## edwin1216

have one bulding more tall in ibague colombia, in a montain subjet ibague have 500000 h


----------



## londonfai

Gabriel900 said:


> Jeddah is a populated city no doubt and the location of this tower is not bad but what I am questioning is how mentally ready locals are to welcome tourists? UAE was always very opened and welcoming to Westerns and Christians wayyy before the building boom while Saudi Arabia isn't really! Plus in order to transform Jeddah to a touristic city, they need to change major laws and regulations they have. Unless this tower and the biggest mall and performing fountains planned with it (Carbon copy of Downtown Dubai) are aimed only for locals!


Jeddah and Mecca are very multicultural, the people are very welcoming and open, and its the least conservative region in KSA. If you were talking about Riyadh, then yeah, I would say you were right.

The tourism laws are gradually changing, they go hand in hand with enhancements in tourism infrastructure, which is still not ready.


----------



## alsaif2012

19/04/2015

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/
big size

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/


----------



## K.S.A

they're installing 5th crane ... wow awesome :cheers:


----------



## Ch.W

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> When! Will! People! Stop! Saying! That! Especially! Since! We've! Said! The! Answer! Like! A! Quadrillion! Times!


I would bet a beer that the next question comes in no more than 2 weeks. 
For sure you don't can ask one to read the whole thread before posting questions but this is indeed a really needless question. Next time i won't react on such questions.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Nice progress, thanks for the update. Good to see the wings become more substantial and caught up a little.


----------



## CopyLeft

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> When! Will! People! Stop! Saying! That! Especially! Since! We've! Said! The! Answer! Like! A! Quadrillion! Times!


Calm down. He's right in some ways. This is just another example of a human scaledicking.:banana:
Plus, thousands of years after the Babylon tower myth, people just have to eventually build a F**kin huge tower - at least to annoy all 3,800+ gods there are.


----------



## HiJazzey

Gabriel900 said:


> Jeddah is a populated city no doubt and the location of this tower is not bad but what I am questioning is how mentally ready locals are to welcome tourists? UAE was always very opened and welcoming to Westerns and Christians wayyy before the building boom while Saudi Arabia isn't really! Plus in order to transform Jeddah to a touristic city, they need to change major laws and regulations they have. Unless this tower and the biggest mall and performing fountains planned with it (Carbon copy of Downtown Dubai) are aimed only for locals!


1) What does tourism have to do with this project? It's a mixed use development, not a resort. It's success hinges on finding tenants willing to pay the premium, and the target market is mostly local (GCC). Western tourists taking photos of the tower are completely irrelevant.

2) "Mentally ready to welcome tourists"???? Trade and tourism is a cornerstone of Hijazi society and has been for millennia. Millions of pilgrims to Mecca and Medina, ships docking in the main port of the red sea (Jeddah), foreign legations. The Hijaz has always been diverse and cosmopolitan. 
Traditionally people worked in either trade or hospitality. 
So please don't condescend with the "are the locals ready" talk.

BTW Jeddah had 2 churches, a Greek orthodox (there was a sizeable community of Greeks and Lebanese) and an Anglican church that was built by the British. The remains of the British church are still there.


----------



## iKHALEDM

^^ For my opinion, no need to have churches to be "opened and welcome" for tourism! And our laws are really good! No need to take others' laws to have a good tourism.


----------



## Rody69

Gabriel900 said:


> Jeddah is a populated city no doubt and the location of this tower is not bad but what I am questioning is how mentally ready locals are to welcome tourists? UAE was always very opened and welcoming to Westerns and Christians wayyy before the building boom while Saudi Arabia isn't really! Plus in order to transform Jeddah to a touristic city, they need to change major laws and regulations they have. Unless this tower and the biggest mall and performing fountains planned with it (Carbon copy of Downtown Dubai) are aimed only for locals!





HiJazzey said:


> 1) What does tourism have to do with this project? It's a mixed use development, not a resort. It's success hinges on finding tenants willing to pay the premium, and the target market is mostly local (GCC). Western tourists taking photos of the tower are completely irrelevant.
> 
> 2) "Mentally ready to welcome tourists"???? Trade and tourism is a cornerstone of Hijazi society and has been for millennia. Millions of pilgrims to Mecca and Medina, ships docking in the main port of the red sea (Jeddah), foreign legations. The Hijaz has always been diverse and cosmopolitan.
> Traditionally people worked in either trade or hospitality.
> So please don't condescend with the "are the locals ready" talk.
> 
> BTW Jeddah had 2 churches, a Greek orthodox (there was a sizeable community of Greeks and Lebanese) and an Anglican church that was built by the British. The remains of the British church are still there.


and just a little reminder for Mr Gabriel900..
according to the World Tourism Ranking Jeddah (as a city) was visited by more than 14 million "international tourist" last year not to mention visitors from inside the Kingdom, while the whole U.A.E was visited by around 10 million (and according to the U.A.E numbers guess what! more than 30% of them were Saudis  )
We are not here to compare any city with another, specially the U.A.E cities as we "As Saudis" love the U.A.E as if it's our own country for many many reasons.


----------



## Rody69

Gabriel900 said:


> Jeddah is a populated city no doubt and the location of this tower is not bad but what I am questioning is how* mentally ready locals are* to welcome tourists? UAE was always very opened and welcoming to *Westerns and Christians *wayyy before the building boom while Saudi Arabia isn't really! Plus in order to transform Jeddah to a touristic city, they need to change major laws and regulations they have. Unless this tower and the biggest mall and performing fountains planned with it (Carbon copy of Downtown Dubai) are aimed only for locals!


I am really sorry to say this, but this shows a narrow and a little bit racist mind for many reason:
1- you're talking about The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia as a little village while its a 2.5 million square meter and more than 33 million living in the country in more than 16 major city and more than a hundred smaller cities and villages .
2- The world is not only consist of western people and Christians, and I guess there are more than 1.8 billion person are dreaming to come and visit  (no offense to any race or religion)



DubaiM said:


> First try to even access the country normally. This takes already some doing.
> 
> Because of this and the conservative laws and the overall appearance of the country, Kingdom Tower will not be an option to travel to for me. Burj Khalifa/ the UAE / Dubai is the real deal.
> 
> I hope to see a change of the attitude of Saudi-Arabia in the near future. Kingdom Tower is great, no doubt, but I wait until it is no problem to travel to SA anymore.


Bla...Bla...Bla
Are you even an Emarati? because I don't think so
by the way, your statement about accessing the country "Normally" was just funny LMFAO


----------



## GulfArabia

Gabriel900 said:


> Jeddah is a populated city no doubt and the location of this tower is not bad but what I am questioning is how mentally ready locals are to welcome tourists? UAE was always very opened and welcoming to Westerns and Christians wayyy before the building boom while Saudi Arabia isn't really! Plus in order to transform Jeddah to a touristic city, they need to change major laws and regulations they have. Unless this tower and the biggest mall and performing fountains planned with it (Carbon copy of Downtown Dubai) are aimed only for locals!


omg how many times do we have to repeat this, Jeddah is the Gateway to Mecca !

mecca doesn't have an airport, the airport lays in jeddah a few kms away.

you may not be a potential tourists (at the moment) but 2 Billion muslims are.

who knows what the future holds, Dubai is not far..


----------



## The Shard Baby

alsaif2012 said:


> 19/04/2015
> http://www.up-00.com/





K.S.A said:


> they're installing 5th crane ... wow awesome :cheers:


It seems not to be just another crane K.S.A ... Tower Crane 5 (TC5) appears to be suspended in that picture!


----------



## Mahdi Rasoul

del


----------



## Pablobegood

K.S.A said:


> they're installing 5th crane ... wow awesome :cheers:


And look at the very base: seems they are starting with the 1st floor slab!


----------



## The-Real-Link

Even with thick reinforced walls, not sure how high the core and wings can get without lateral support. I'd imagine that while it could go pretty high on it's own, floors are structurally necessary soon enough. Nice to see the starting of floors


----------



## Joshua Dodd

The core has a menacing, almost medieval fortress like look to it.


----------



## loshadka

I don't see any activity, why are the cranes doesn't carry any weight?


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

loshadka said:


> ... why are the cranes doesn't carry any weight?


 ????????


----------



## DubaiM

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> 2018


I doubt that..Most likely 2019-2020..


----------



## K.S.A

Today


----------



## Fouz

There's already a Kingdom tower in Riyadh, why the same name?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
There is kingdom centre in riyadh


----------



## Fouz

But people refer it otherwise.. So they're different names. :tongue2:


----------



## londonfai

Fouz said:


> There's already a Kingdom tower in Riyadh, why the same name?


Vault boy :cheers1:

Anyway, I think it's because the company owning the two projects is called Kingdom Holding.


----------



## The Shard Baby

Aalecki said:


> Are they going to install an external hoist?


Most likely very soon. I presume that they might install an external hoist here, where there is a gap within the right-hand side of the jumpform rig on the central section of the core.


Saleh93 said:


> 22 April 2015 1:30 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @instagram


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

DubaiM said:


> I doubt that..Most likely 2019-2020..


WEll. We will see.

I think topping out in 2018 is still possible, if there are not too many setbacks.


----------



## kareen21

2019 - 2020 .Mmm 4-5 years again. And you will see the top of this tower...


----------



## Aalecki

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> How do you mean that?
> 
> There will be 6 tower cranes...


External hoist for shuttling people.


----------



## beter2

photo Nathan Wilson


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Aalecki said:


> External hoist for shuttling people.


You mean a construction elevator.
That's for sure!

At the moment, one can already be seen.
But there may be one or 2 more around the central core in near future.


----------



## K.S.A

24/4/2015


----------



## VacaLoca

So it's around 14 or 15 floors now and 60 meters high (45-50 if you don't count underground floors) it seems. 

6 months ago it was at 2 floors, so only 2 floors per month. 237 floors to go... of course it will speed up when it goes higher and thus thinner, but still the average would need to go to one floor each 5 days to finish in 2018, up from the current 14 days. 

Is that feasible?


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

londonfai said:


> Vault boy :cheers1:
> 
> Anyway, I think it's because the company owning the two projects is called Kingdom Holding.


Maybe they will pull of a Dubai style Name Change when it opens :lol:

Amazing too see yet another worlds tallest tower rise in such a short time


----------



## K.S.A

Kingdom Tower will have the highest aircraft warning light at a new world record










https://twitter.com/Jedd_Eco_Co


----------



## Malm

So looking forward to see this project topping out!


----------



## VacaLoca

It strikes me that in various renders and pictures the height vs base ratio is 10:1, with a reported base width of 76 meters (which seems to be correct judging from it's current estimated height compared to it's width) that would be a height of 760 meters... 

Are those renders to fool us about the actual final height? Or is the base (as we see it build now, not the wider base that will be added later) actually 100 meters wide and are we now already at 70 meters high?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
the base is different from different perspectives though, because of it's shape


----------



## alsaif2012

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/


----------



## alsaif2012

26/04/2015

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/


----------



## The Shard Baby

The jump-form rig on the main core has not jumped in a while.:gaah:

This is still how it stands:


The Shard Baby said:


> *Brief structure progress summary*
> 
> -Level 10 has emerged out of the central core jump-form = *Level 12 *of the central core has been cast; rebarpreparation for Level 13
> -Level 4 has emerged out of the core wing jump-forms on all 3 wings = *Level 6* of the core wings have been cast; rebar preparation for casting the Level 7 core wings.
> 
> Many thanks for the photograph updates everybody!


Though its great to see a lot of crane activity :happy: - maybe they have to jump TC2 (Tower Crane 2) before they are able to raise the jump-form to work on the next level.:dunno:


----------



## The-Real-Link

Maybe they want the floor slabs to catch up a little?


----------



## joaomsrego

I would like to see the construction of such a magnificient building


----------



## ZZ-II

joaomsrego said:


> I would like to see the construction of such a magnificient building


Just watch this thread for the next 5 years


----------



## droneriot

What's that in the third image of post #11282?


----------



## woopud

droneriot said:


> What's that in the third image of post #11282?


Whatever it is it is huge compared to the tower itself just look at this google earth image: 

https://www.google.com/maps/place/K...m2!3m1!1s0x15c1620d6d701c73:0xe073e4f58292231


----------



## 4npower

droneriot said:


> What's that in the third image of post #11282?





From what I have understood, that is for the Mall.


----------



## lobinyoo

...


----------



## iKHALEDM

4npower said:


> From what I have understood, that is for the Mall.


I don't think that. It might be the underground parking lots.


----------



## AltinD

It's the tower's podium, also containing the underground parking among other things. I've posted drawings in the past, including that part as well.


----------



## Gallipoli

The Base is massive :banana:


----------



## VRS

progress = 1 floor per week ???


----------



## FutureEngineer_98

lFurqanl said:


> Do any of you guys know when it will finish?


hopefully 2018!


----------



## Mazin00

VRS said:


> progress = 1 floor per week ???


yes. the progress is slow recently idk why hno:


----------



## The Shard Baby

AltinD said:


> It's the tower's podium, also containing the underground parking among other things. I've posted drawings in the past, including that part as well.


The schematic can simply be found on Wikipedia:









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2e/Kingdom_Tower_Landscape_Design.JPG

Thanks for the info *AltinD*.


----------



## Litte Church

From @TheEconomist 

http://t.co/NJfMiwSr0G


----------



## jeronimo1981

nice


----------



## Baitalon

Please post photos of the bulding everyday


----------



## sidways

will the Mall be open for all? will there be a separate schedule for Females, Males, Family and Expats? will they allow a cinema complex?


----------



## ZZ-II

Baitalon said:


> Please post photos of the bulding everyday


There aren't new pics available everyday.


----------



## CrazyDave

It looks like someone should start a tread for the Mall.


----------



## VacaLoca

Litte Church said:


> From @TheEconomist
> 
> http://t.co/NJfMiwSr0G


Heh so when a large tower is finished, there's a good chance of a financial crisis


----------



## alsaif2012

27/04/2015

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/


----------



## Baitalon

I see pretty much no progress in 1 week


----------



## Toastmastern

Baitalon said:


> I see pretty much no progress in 1 week


I see progress on the wings but less progress on the center core


----------



## KillerZavatar

looks like about 1 floor on core center and wings to me. if one of these visible holes indicate a floor, we had a lot of discussion previously and i don't want to heat it up again.


----------



## The Shard Baby

It's been jumpin' time!:banana:

*Latest structure progress summary:*

-Level 11 has emerged out of the central core jump-form = *Level 13 *of the central core has been cast; rebar preparation for Level 14

-Level 5 has emerged out of the core wing jump-forms on all 3 wings (although the jumping appears to be have been staggering behind by 1 floor on the outer wing sections of the core retrospectively according to *alsaif2012*'s most recent update ) = *Level 7* of the core wings have been cast; rebar preparation for casting the Level 8 core wings.

-Preparations for the casting of the Basement 1 floor slab is underway.

Yet again, thanks for the photograph updates everybody!


----------



## ZZ-II

I wonder why it's taking that long to install the other cranes for the core.


----------



## aminarium21

it reminds me of the burj khalifa


----------



## SkyLinePana

aminarium21 said:


> it reminds me of the burj khalifa


:doh:


----------



## SkyLinePana

VacaLoca said:


> Heh so when a large tower is finished, there's a good chance of a financial crisis


actually, the economic conditions that make money cheap enough to finance a tall tower usually lead to a depression.


----------



## A-gold

:cheers:it will big addition to my birth city>>> really it's great city>>> need this addition<<<:cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

aminarium21 said:


> it reminds me of the burj khalifa


Same architect and very similar construction....


----------



## smurkitz

Is there any official height of this tower? I read it would be kept a secret until they reach the top. 1007m?


----------



## Aalecki

You answered your own question.


----------



## jogiba

I could see this thread is going to be fun with a million questions about KT's official height and construction update photos not coming fast enough in the next four years.hno:


----------



## grant1simons2

Well they're all "inspired" from one thing


----------



## mks_vir

Already looks massive in my opinion...


----------



## The Shard Baby

Rahmah said:


> These three coming years will be like three decades to me


More like 16.7% of my life so far and that's a lot for someone who still has not reached the UK legal age to drive a car!

Besides, it's very nearly been half my life time since I was inspired by the great old 'Shard of Glass' proposals of 2006!


----------



## Gallipoli




----------



## penwick

Awesome technologies.


----------



## Sniper-squeak

Gallipoli said:


>


so 900m+ is "ultra tall"? :nuts:


----------



## DenisV

malec said:


> A diagram comparing a 1000m version of Kingdom Tower to other supertalls:


One day next of them would scrape the moon ))


----------



## ZZ-II

Sniper-squeak said:


> so 900m+ is "ultra tall"? :nuts:


 More like 1000m+ because 1km is a magical mark.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

*sigh*

Are we having this discussion AGAIN?!?

Stop it. 

Just stop it.

It was never funny.

It still isn't.

It will never be.

I curse the CTBUH for coining the term "megatall" at all. At times, it seems like one third of this thread consists of lazy suggestions for what the next category of "tall" should be called, or where the treshold should be.


----------



## K.S.A

2/5/2015










by @tracyjefferson


----------



## Wrocer

Sniper-squeak said:


> so 900m+ is "ultra tall"? :nuts:


Or "hypertall" 



ZZ-II said:


> More like 1000m+ because 1km is a magical mark.


In my opinion all buildings over 100 m up to 250 m should be called "highrises", all between 250 and 500 would be "skyscrapers", 500-750 "supertalls", 750-1000 "hypertalls" and over 1000 m "megatalls" or "gigatalls"


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Gallipoli said:


>


^^ Look how far Ping An drops without the spire to 660m in this diagram above: from 3rd to 8th!


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Kyll.Ing. said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Are we having this discussion AGAIN?!?
> 
> Stop it.
> 
> Just stop it.
> 
> *It was never funny.*
> 
> It still isn't.
> 
> It will never be.
> 
> I curse the CTBUH for coining the term "megatall" at all. At times, it seems like one third of this thread consists of lazy suggestions for what the next category of "tall" should be called, or where the treshold should be.


Who said it was? Exactly.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

^Not funny, not interesting, not relevant, not of any substance, not entertaining, not productive, not adding anything to the thread*, not useful, not intellectually stimulating, not necessary, not fruitful... I could go on for a while, but I think you've taken the point.

Also, it's been done to death a hundred times before already.


*except more pages


----------



## mrsmartman

Sooner or later, there will be more and more skyscraper-on-steroids on this planet.


----------



## Baitalon

Ultratall = 500m


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

That's too short


----------



## The Shard Baby

How about a system which changes exponentially as the 'talls' grow ever taller with time:

*2005:*

Megatall = 400m+
Supertall = 300 - 399m
Skyscraper = 200 - 299m
Highrise = 100 - 199m

*2010:*

Megatall = 500m+
Supertall = 400 - 499m
Skyscrapers = 300 - 399m
Highrise = 150 - 299m

*2015:*

Megatall = 600m+
Supertall = 500 - 599m
Skyscraper = 350 - 499m
Highrise = 200 - 349m

*2020:*

Hypertall = 1000m+
Megatall = 800m+
Supertall = 550 - 799m
Skyscraper = 400 - 549m
Highrise = 300 - 399m

*2025:*

Hypertall = 1250m+
Megatall = 1000m+
Supertall = 750 - 999m
Skyscraper = 500 - 749m
Highrise = 400 - 499m

*2030:*

Hypertall = 1600m+
Megatall = 1200m+
Supertall = 900 - 1199m
Skyscraper = 700 - 899m
Highrise = 400 - 699m

*2050:*

Ultratall = 3200m+
Hypertall = 2000m+
Megatall = 1600m+
Supertall = 1000 - 1599m
Skyscraper = 750 - 999m
Highrise = 500 - 749m

Let's roll on the future!opcorn::007:


----------



## Kanto

^^ Agreed, this looks great, nice job :cheers:


----------



## Shaddorry

Ping an lost its 3rd place by the way. It is said that they will not build its antenna.


----------



## CopyLeft

ZZ-II said:


> More like 1000m+ because 1km is a magical mark.


It's not. 1000 is a round number only to slightly intelligent 10-finger species, that went from caves just yesterday and don't know about the worst thing with the Decimal Numeral System: it's one of the most unnatural notations, one of the farthest from Mathematics - the language of our Universe.


----------



## ZZ-II

CopyLeft said:


> It's not. 1000 is a round number only to slightly intelligent 10-finger species, that went from caves just yesterday and don't know about the worst thing with the Decimal Numeral System: it's one of the most unnatural notations, one of the farthest from Mathematics - the language of our Universe.


Sorry, but i think nobody cares about your mathematic lesson ^^


----------



## wespje1990

Maybe im being silly, but what are the odds that it eventually it proves to be impossible to built this tall and the structure will collapse. We never built this tall.


----------



## Metallicalicca

Strongly agree with this


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

wespje1990 said:


> ..... it eventually it proves to be impossible to built this tall and the structure will collapse. We never built this tall.


BK already stands for 5 years or so.

KT is only 200 m higher.
For sure, man can build this high nowadays.

Being an engineer myself, I think that even, say, 2000 m is possible.
But effort and costs will grow to enormous heights as well...


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> BK already stands for 5 years or so.
> 
> KT is only 200 m higher.
> For sure, man can build this high nowadays.
> 
> Being an engineer myself, I think that even, say, 2000 m is possible.
> But effort and costs will grow to enormous heights as well...


Was that a pun you put in there?


----------



## CopyLeft

wespje1990 said:


> Maybe im being silly, but what are the odds that it eventually it proves to be impossible to built this tall and the structure will collapse. We never built this tall.


You're talking about a zero-chance probability. To an average engineer, it's a routine, and not a guesswork, as it is to an average walk-on.

Don't even consider the Hyatt Regency walkway collapse - it was designed by somebody who accidentally and by a weird twist of fate has found himself on the place of an engineer.


----------



## egramsb

CopyLeft said:


> It's not. 1000 is a round number only to slightly intelligent 10-finger species, that went from caves just yesterday and don't know about the worst thing with the Decimal Numeral System: it's one of the most unnatural notations, one of the farthest from Mathematics - the language of our Universe.


It's not that bad. Only the base number 10 is arbitrary, the rest is perfectly logical.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

wespje1990 said:


> Maybe im being silly, but what are the odds that it eventually it proves to be impossible to built this tall and the structure will collapse. We never built this tall.


The odds that it's impossible to build this tall - very, very, very near zero. We've got the mechanics of materials mapped out pretty well by now, and very good analyses of how these materials behave under different conditions. We could probably build twice as tall as the Kingdom Tower without any non-financial problems.

The odds that the structure will collapse - bigger, but still darn close to zero. Enough money goes into this project to ensure that those kinds of corners aren't cut.


All in all, engineering is not guesswork. The amount of money involved is also an indicator - no investor would choose to put this much money and prestige into something that couldn't be guaranteed to be standing. The building is readily designed - with several layers of safety factors - before the first shovel hits the earth on site.


----------



## maksnikiforov

Picture: *rghost.ru/8jTLFxZW8*
It looks disproportionately small... In my opinion, the bevel side structure must be less than... It feels like they want to build it lower than intended. Actually, to be honest, this construction is not perceived as the next tallest building: Kingdom Tower is located in the desert, for the building not dug pit, still various small moments ... If you were watching the beginning of the construction of Burj Khalifa, tell me what you were feeling and whether they are similar to the ones that you are experiencing now from this building


----------



## JimboThunder1

That is ridiculous.


----------



## CopyLeft

^^Yes, the russian kid's picture is very lame and silly :bash:
Maksnikiforov, better go and draw bears playing balalaika and drinking vodka!
If you do this properly in AutoCAD, you're gonna get around the same figure as announced. I had 1001m tall triangle - with a picture from one of the previous pages. The maximum width of the tower can be measured in wikimapia.org map - it's 105m.


----------



## Toastmastern

The homepage is live now  Alltho I can't link to it since I only have 8 posts so far


----------



## maksnikiforov

CopyLeft said:


> ^^Yes, the russian kid's picture is very lame and silly :bash:
> Maksnikiforov, better go and draw bears playing balalaika and drinking vodka!
> If you do this properly in AutoCAD, you're gonna get around the same figure as announced. I had 1001m tall triangle - with a picture from one of the previous pages. The maximum width of the tower can be measured in wikimapia.org map - it's 105m.


I'll be happy to be wrong, and the tower is all right. Also, I'm 21


----------



## postpast

Man this thread is a tease. I keep checking back and every time I somehow expect a finished tower.


----------



## The Shard Baby

Toastmastern said:


> The homepage is live now  Alltho I can't link to it since I only have 8 posts so far


Could you post a text copy of the URL please (I believe this should be possible ) - this sounds exciting!:happy:


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

http://www.jec.sa :cheers:

^^5th May 2015


----------



## K.S.A

http://www.jec.sa/en/homepage/


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Just awesome :drool:

I just wish Jeddah will loosen up all rules and laws toward tourists cz then it has the potential to become a great worldwide destination.


----------



## ZZ-II

I hope the construction will gain some speed over the next 2 months, still pretty slow.


----------



## The Shard Baby

Toastmastern said:


> The homepage is live now  Alltho I can't link to it since I only have 8 posts so far





Riyadh Crusher said:


> http://www.jec.sa :cheers:


Oh yes! Molto bene! Considering I am planning to provide a daily diagram progress update service, running from this summer onwards, this is going to make my life so much easier - Kingdom Tower diagram time-lapse 2020 here we come!:tyty:

Here's the direct link to the camera feed: http://www.jec.sa/en/3_53/portal/Live_Cam_Feed/

It will soon feature in my signature. :happy:


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## K.S.A

Site Visit Request

Here : http://www.jec.sa/en/8/portal/Contact_us/


----------



## CopyLeft

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ Just awesome :drool:
> 
> I just wish Jeddah will loosen up all rules and laws toward tourists cz then it has the potential to become a great worldwide destination.


Let's hope so. But unfortunately it seems that (unlike other countries) SA only becomes more religious as time passes by. Which of course isolates them from the rest of the world, from any significant progress, science, and non-religious tourists' interest.


----------



## K.S.A

The Shard Baby said:


> Here's the direct link to the camera feed: http://www.jec.sa/en/3_53/portal/Live_Cam_Feed/


Thank you *The Shard Baby *, i found this pic from this link ^^ 

old pic but nice :cheers:


----------



## Urban Dave

Maybe we are eclipsed by the tower itself, but the construction is also going on and looks really strong in the surrounding area!


----------



## SkyLinePana

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ Just awesome :drool:
> 
> I just wish Jeddah will loosen up all rules and laws toward tourists cz then it has the potential to become a great worldwide destination.


arent a lot of the rules based on religious law? almost every country in the world struggles with that issue.


----------



## CopyLeft

SkyLinePana said:


> arent a lot of the rules based on religious law? almost every country in the world struggles with that issue.


Yeah, the whole world is still being f**ucked by thousands of non-existing, yet bloody like hell gods!


----------



## alsaif2012

05/05/2015


----------



## ZZ-II

Great update Alsaif kay:

And great to have a webcam for the construction :cheers:. Just the lens has to be cleaned .


----------



## SkyLinePana

well they have an earthcam now. tons of very hi res images. go nuts. 

http://www.earthcam.net/projects/jeddaheconomiccompany/kingdomtower/?cam=gpc1&type=pano

below, once a week at noon start on feb third


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Nice mini-time lapse


----------



## SkyLinePana

yeah if i wasnt lazy i would scrape the entire archive and make gifs or videos.
but i am lazy.


----------



## Litte Church

More www.jec.sa

Observatory Deck renders



















Tower Lobbies Strip


----------



## SkyLinePana




----------



## SkyLinePana




----------



## Shaddorry

I love that interior it looks so futuristic!


----------



## SkyLinePana




----------



## SkyLinePana




----------



## K.S.A

^^ awesome :drool:


----------



## K.S.A

Hotel: Accommodation Redefined

To surpass the global standards of the Kingdom Tower’s partaking, a signature hotel, The Four Seasons Hotel, has become a contributing milestone, nestled within the Kingdom Tower, offering 200 rooms and 121 luxury serviced apartments. Offering world-class accommodation for business executives and tourists, the hotel’s astounding architecture is meant to provide guests with all the needed amenities, ranging from executive meeting rooms, business services, recreational facilities, as well as various restaurants offering global cuisines with culinary delights.

With the Kingdom Tower’s Four Seasons Hotel, hospitality has been redefined to a new level, allowing guests with great views during accommodation, adding to the unique centerpiece an inspiring meaning, Seven Star Style.

The moment you step into the Hotel’s lobby, encircled by the breathtaking surroundings of the Kingdom City, you are sure to be greatly tempted to learn of the new lifestyle that awaits you within for a fantastic experience.

The Four Seasons Hotel Features :
1- Royal Suites
2- Ambassador Suites
3- Executive Suites
4- Various Bedrooms
5- Shopping Stores
6- Executive Lounges
7- International Cuisine Restaurants
8- Recreational Facilities
9- Executive Halls for various events




























http://www.jec.sa/en/5_11/portal/The_Tower/Hotel/


----------



## K.S.A

beautiful entrance :drool:


----------



## nibor

*Financial Risk*



wespje1990 said:


> Maybe im being silly, but what are the odds that it eventually it proves to be impossible to built this tall and the structure will collapse. We never built this tall.


Think the much more likely event is that somebody runs out of money and it is never built!


----------



## Baitalon

Rahmah said:


> I give it almost 70m high by now


70m? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mohamad adityo

What a massive core..!!


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Rahmah said:


> I give it almost 70m high by now


That would be level 18 or 19.

It's difficult to see. But I think you are right.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Baitalon said:


> 70m? :lol::lol::lol:


What's so funny about that...?


----------



## AltinD

mohamad adityo said:


> What a massive core..!!


That's the core AND the building itself


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

SkyLinePana said:


> So, anyone know how they got this tower for such a low price? Much shorter towers have had much higher budgets than this one. like double the price.


A mix of several factors, I guess. "Cheap labour" would be the one most immediately springing to mind, though I don't think that's the only reason (maybe not even the biggest). The groundworks on site were rather limited since the tower has no basement (compare and contrast with the groundworks for Goldin Finance 117, for instance). Purchasing and preparing the site wouldn't be that expensive either, since there were no existing buildings to buy/demolish. There are no neighbours who'd complain either, no traffic to divert around the site, and it could maybe also be that the definition of what constitutes "costs" is different from other projects. Not sure how high the bureaucratic costs would be either, given how important this project is to the Saudi government, but those wouldn't account for a large part of the costs anyway.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ land cost is rather cheap as well, with the tower being outside of the city a bit


----------



## francais22

SkyLinePana said:


> eh?


Thank you, I could not post it because of my recent inscription !


----------



## droneriot

I like to make a list for such buildings with a set of milestones starting where I live, and moving further and further away where buildings are taller. For example, Kingdom Tower has surpassed the tallest building in my home town of Oldenburg, which is around 40m. 
Next will be the tallest building in the nearest bigger city of Bremen, 80m. 
Then the tallest building in Northern Germany, in Hamburg, 110m. 
Then the tallest building in Germany, in Frankfurt, 259m. 
Then the tallest building in the EU, in London, 306m. 
Then the tallest building in Europe, in Moscow, 352m. 
Then the tallest building in the Western World, in NYC, 541m. 
Then the tallest building in the world, in Dubai, 828m.

Try it with where you live, it's kind of cool to have a set of milestones you can relate to when watching Kingdom Tower grow.


----------



## Aaronaa4

skyscraperlk said:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEDP4BH1mNs">YouTube Link</a> Check out my all new channel .New videos every week, about the tallest and upcoming skyscrapers around the world. LIKE, SHARE AND SUBSCRIBE


 SUBSCRIBED! And welcome you the YouTube skyscraper community


----------



## KillerZavatar

droneriot said:


> I like to make a list for such buildings with a set of milestones starting where I live, and moving further and further away where buildings are taller. For example, Kingdom Tower has surpassed the tallest building in my home town of Oldenburg, which is around 40m.
> Next will be the tallest building in the nearest bigger city of Bremen, 80m.
> Then the tallest building in Northern Germany, in Hamburg, 110m.
> Then the tallest building in Germany, in Frankfurt, 259m.
> Then the tallest building in the EU, in London, 306m.
> Then the tallest building in Europe, in Moscow, 352m.
> Then the tallest building in the Western World, in NYC, 541m.
> Then the tallest building in the world, in Dubai, 828m.
> 
> Try it with where you live, it's kind of cool to have a set of milestones you can relate to when watching Kingdom Tower grow.


For me the list would be rather similar, since I am also in Germany. Here in essen where I study is a 162m highrise to the tip, which I use as reference to other buildings in my mind quite often. I understand the reasoning behind your western world grouping, but couldn't really do it for myself, since dubai is not only closer to Germany, but I have visited it before as well and have never been to the americas altogether, so although the culture is different, I feel closer to it myself.

When thinking of how tall a building is, I like to compare it to buildings I have seen with my own eyes as well, so rather than comparing it to the shard, I would compare it to the gate of the orient or deji plaza or another tower in China, which is much further away, but which I have seen myself. Also more recently would be fresher in my memory, so I can compare the complete building better to Shanghai tower, which I have seen this year than to burj Khalifa, which I have seen 5 years ago. :cheers: it is however a really nice way to illustrate how tall the tower is at a given time and gives you the really sad fact of "there is no tower as tall in a radius of ****km around my home" :lol:


----------



## tinyslam

droneriot said:


> I like to make a list for such buildings with a set of milestones starting where I live, and moving further and further away where buildings are taller. For example, Kingdom Tower has surpassed the tallest building in my home town of Oldenburg, which is around 40m.
> Next will be the tallest building in the nearest bigger city of Bremen, 80m.
> Then the tallest building in Northern Germany, in Hamburg, 110m.
> Then the tallest building in Germany, in Frankfurt, 259m.
> Then the tallest building in the EU, in London, 306m.
> Then the tallest building in Europe, in Moscow, 352m.
> Then the tallest building in the Western World, in NYC, 541m.
> Then the tallest building in the world, in Dubai, 828m.
> 
> Try it with where you live, it's kind of cool to have a set of milestones you can relate to when watching Kingdom Tower grow.



Nice idea but for me the list would be rather short and I will need to wait awhile for KT to be on it:
Tallest building in my city (Atlanta), 317m.
Then the tallest building in my country, 541m.
Then the tallest building in the world, 828m. 

It is astronomical to think that KT will be more than three times as tall as the Bank of America Tower in Atlanta though. :nuts:


----------



## naki

http://www.earthcam.net/projects/jeddaheconomiccompany/kingdomtower/?cam=gpc1&type=archive
I found a best URL!!!BY"gaoloumi ：猴子魔君"


----------



## The Shard Baby

droneriot said:


> Then the tallest building in the EU, in London, 306m.


hno: Why does everybody seem to think that the height of the Shard is 306m, it's 309.6768m - 1016 feet!

Recently I have started to subsume a great irrational hatred towards Google for spreading this rumour in the first place - it may have been 306m when plans were first published in 2003, but many subtle changes have happened since then and these make all the difference when sources are seen to be misquoted from the truth because I can't take it!:screwit:

Let's hope this doesn't come to the Kingdom Tower, as I have had people blindly argue with me that the height is 818m when it is not!:gaah:

Back to the Kingdom Tower, *there hasn't been any crane movement today at all*, so I presume that the wind was too high for any operations to take place.


----------



## droneriot

I don't have it from Google, I just remembered it wrong.


----------



## The Shard Stretchy

So true TSB...it's just so true.hno:

Are they going to build any core landings anytime soon? 
I think Burj Khalifa was built in a similar way where they cast the core first and then cast the exterior floors afterwards.


----------



## The Shard Baby

The Shard Stretchy said:


> Are they going to build any core landings anytime soon?
> I think Burj Khalifa was built in a similar way where they cast the core first and then cast the exterior floors afterwards.


kay::check: 








http://www.burjdubaiskyscraper.com/2006/08/burj-dubai-august-10-06.jpg


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Nice!


----------



## The-Real-Link

Well, you can already see a lot of the light aluminum / steel supports and the formwork for the floors in a couple places. Either they have already poured those floors but will leave the forms in for weeks, or they've just not poured them yet. Even when BK was going up, there were the stabilizing floor support poles under the newest 4-5 floors that would be there for awhile at a time, just to probably ensure that the floor was fully cured and even.


----------



## ZZ-II

The Shard Stretchy said:


> So true TSB...it's just so true.hno: Are they going to build any core landings anytime soon? I think Burj Khalifa was built in a similar way where they cast the core first and then cast the exterior floors afterwards.


They already startet with the floors.


----------



## SkyLinePana

The Shard Baby said:


> hno: Why does everybody seem to think that the height of the Shard is 306m, it's 309.6768m - 1016 feet!
> 
> *Recently I have started to subsume a great irrational hatred towards Google for spreading this rumour in the first place* - it may have been 306m when plans were first published in 2003, but many subtle changes have happened since then and these make all the difference when sources are seen to be misquoted from the truth because I can't take it!:screwit:
> 
> Let's hope this doesn't come to the Kingdom Tower, as I have had people blindly argue with me that the height is 818m when it is not!:gaah:
> 
> Back to the Kingdom Tower, *there hasn't been any crane movement today at all*, so I presume that the wind was too high for any operations to take place.


maybe learn how the internet works before you get mad at a page ranking algorithm.


----------



## francais22

How many flloors are completed ?


----------



## TheSkyscraperNetwork

*CHECK THIS OUT*





Hey guys, Check out my all new channel. New videos about different skyscrapers from around the world, every week

LIKE, SHARE AND SUBSCRIBE!!


----------



## 4npower

^^Finally, a first post by a new member that wasn't spam, and didn't deserve to be repeatedly struck with a 2x4 wrapped in barb wire :cheers:


----------



## baseball1992

4npower said:


> ^^Finally, a first post by a new member that wasn't spam, and didn't deserve to be repeatedly struck with a 2x4 wrapped in barb wire :cheers:



Funny you say that because he has been spamming his youtube channel on 3 different accounts all day.


----------



## 4npower

baseball1992 said:


> Funny you say that because he has been spamming his youtube channel on 3 different accounts all day.



Sigh* hno:
We just can't win.


----------



## TheSkyscraperNetwork

baseball1992 said:


> Funny you say that because he has been spamming his youtube channel on 3 different accounts all day.


Please don't take this the wrong way but the only reason I did that was because I was banned each time since I repeatedly posted it on many threads and only because I want to implement all the information I receive from this forum on media that younger viewers might be more involved in, only and only to spread the enthusiasm we have towards development of infrastructure and economy's. But this is my 3rd account and I have only posted this video once since I might be banned. So I hope you appreciate what I do and not criticise it. 

Thank You!!


----------



## DEsl

WAIT A MINUTE
As I remember you can't post any videos/Links without having at least 10 posts. Has that law been removed?


----------



## TheSkyscraperNetwork

DEsl said:


> WAIT A MINUTE
> As I remember you can't post any videos/Links without having at least 10 posts. Has that law been removed?


I guess so! And you're from the Sri Lanka thread right?


----------



## DEsl

TheSkyscraperNetwork said:


> I guess so! And you're from the Sri Lanka thread right?


yep and you are skycraperlk right?

I think the we should create a thread in the International Skybar if people need to show any channel about Skyscrapers they make


----------



## TheSkyscraperNetwork

DEsl said:


> yep and you are skycraperlk right?
> 
> I think the we should create a thread in the International Skybar if people need to show any channel about Skyscrapers they make


Well I was! And yeah sure we should do that.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

TheSkyscraperNetwork said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way but the only reason I did that was because I was banned each time since I repeatedly posted it on many threads(...)


And you STILL didn't take the hint and stopped?


----------



## TheSkyscraperNetwork

Kyll.Ing. said:


> And you STILL didn't take the hint and stopped?


Well now this is the only thread with the video. So I guess I stopped.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Wait. Why are we having this discussion again?


----------



## The Shard Baby

Back to the Kingdom Tower...the cranes have started to move again and construction on the core structure has resumed.

There is also a lot of mobile crane movement around the site, so they must be preparing for the foundation works of the Kingdom City, or at least shuttling materials around, as construction on the Kingdom City will not commence until the tower reaches Level 40.


----------



## naki

2015.5.09 6:00PM


----------



## Jordan Tan

the first gigatall in the world


----------



## pelajarfiqih

wow....
we should be patient to have this first overwhelming construction in the earth...


----------



## K.S.A

9.5.2015


----------



## SJM

Brings back Burj Dubai memories.


----------



## Mahdi Rasoul

del


----------



## Saudi guy

*Kingdom Tower to launch residential sales this year*
gulfnews
Jeddah’s one-kilometre high Kingdom Tower is already racking up construction records

PUBLISHED: 16:22 MAY 10, 2015 Gulf News
BY MANOJ NAIR, ASSOCIATE EDITOR
Dubai: The first sale of apartments at the world’s tallest skyscraper in the making, the Kingdom Tower in Jeddah, should begin later this year. The build up towards the launch of the development — billed as the ‘kilometre-high tower’ — has already stoked immense interest, according to a top executive with the Jeddah Economic Co., the developer of the high-rise as well as of ‘The Kingdom City’ that will surround it.

Indicative prices of what the prices could be were not provided. The Burj Khalifa is 829.8 metres high.
The Kingdom Tower will have 61 storeys assigned for the residential component featuring 318 apartments. (Other floors will feature a hospitality component and offices.)
“Obviously, there are — and will be — record applications for ... Saudi and Gulf investors are eligible to buy and so are foreign buyers provided they meet certain conditions,” said Mounib Hammoud, CEO of JEC, which was set up in 2009 and whose capital has a book value of Dh8.7 billion.


----------



## Wrocer

SJM said:


> Brings back Burj Dubai memories.


But let's hope it will go faster without problems that delayed Burj Khalifa completing :cheers:


----------



## Eroha

*Now currently which floor construction today 10.05.2015 ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????*


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

*I don't know !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mahdi Rasoul

del


----------



## The Shard Baby

Eroha said:


> *Now currently which floor construction today 10.05.2015 ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????*


10/05/2015: *Level 14 core construction*.
Nothing has changes since my last update (28/4/2015):


The Shard Baby said:


> *Latest structure progress summary:*
> 
> -Level 11 has emerged out of the central core jump-form = *Level 13 *of the central core has been cast; rebar preparation for Level 14
> 
> -Level 5 has emerged out of the core wing jump-forms on all 3 wings = *Level 7* of the core wings have been cast; rebar preparation for casting the Level 8 core wings.
> 
> -Preparations for the casting of the Basement 1 floor slab is underway.
> 
> Yet again, thanks for the photograph updates everybody!


----------



## naki

May 11, 2015 - 6:00am


----------



## AltinD

Wrocer said:


> But let's hope it will go faster without problems that delayed Burj Khalifa completing :cheers:


Hm, a 828 meters tower that took only 5 and a half years to build .....


----------



## SkyLinePana

AltinD said:


> Hm, a 828 meters tower that took only 5 and a half years to build .....


whats your point?
there WERE delays.


----------



## VRS

Eroha said:


> *Now currently which floor construction today 10.05.2015 ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????*


pls buy ticket , go there then after arrive at there you can calculate by your self. then tell to us, whats current height for moment....


----------



## Jclsoww

I really like it.


----------



## ZZ-II

SkyLinePana said:


> whats your point? there WERE delays.


The big delay was just the facade. Maybe there were some smaller delays but as Altin already said, this 828m tower has been build in below 6 years and that's pretty fast!


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Mahdi Rasoul said:


> WHY ARE WE TYPING LIKE THIS???????????????????????????????????????????? ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Please don't get banned for a second time! :lol:


----------



## AltinD

SkyLinePana said:


> whats your point?
> there WERE delays.


What delays?


----------



## The-Real-Link

I'm sure he just meant the façade and cladding. But aside from that as was said, constructing a tower of that magnitude (and any skyscraper), even if meticulously planned, can still run into delays. The BK finishing in less than six years is fine and even then, that probably accounted from planning to foundation to opening, not just the physical construction.


----------



## AltinD

^^ The new UAE/Chinese facade contractor made up the time lost by the original Swiss contractor failing badly technically and than going bust. The overall progress of the tower was not delayed because of it.

The tower was first envisioned in early 2003 and it was first presented to the public during summer of the same year. Ground work construction started in late 2004 and the official opening was in early January 2010.

So what delays was the guy talking about?


----------



## trustevil

Delays aside, this thing is progressing nicely I dont see any reason this wont complete on schedule. I wish wuhan greenland center would pick up the pace like this one.


----------



## InfoTA

Wow - absolutely Crazy project!


----------



## Urban Dave

Maybe has been discussed before but... What it's this big scaffolding going on in the center of the tower? It's just to reach the formwork cores or are they building anything there?


----------



## The Shard Baby

*FAQ: Why has construction slowed down recently?*

Progress on the main core structure has slowed down recently because work is being done within the jump form rig apparatus to cast the first plant floors section. The plant floors have a greater floor-to-ceiling height than convention levels within the tower and as a result time is being taken to reconfigure the concrete casts within the jump form rig as required for these specific floors. I believe these floors have been cast already, however it will also take time to re-configure the jump form rig casts to begin casting the conventionally height levels again.

The plant floors here in the image below, are the first double storey additional heighted floors which are located above the podium structure:









http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/1304832pkuj4g.jpg


----------



## SkyLinePana

plant = mech level?


----------



## krkseg1ops

^^The Shard Baby good post . Thanks for the info.


----------



## User Name

Shame to see my muslim brothers build this kind of big monument... all for money i assume... i expected better! The saudis with dollar signs in their eyes is realla sad to see


----------



## SkyLinePana

well they sure as shit aint doing it for god. last time he knocked it down.


----------



## The Shard Baby

SkyLinePana said:


> plant = mech level?


Yes. 
The Burj Khalifa had mechanical/plant floors in regular intermittent sections along the height of the tower, It is still obvious where the plant floors are as they are enveloped by a different kind of cladding than the other floors, I believe this will not be the case on the Kingdom Tower though.kay:









https://ishitaunblogged.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/114.jpg?w=800

Wikipedia have done a nice summary of what a mechanical floor is, if you don't have a clue what I am talking about or why they are so necessary for such a tall building:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechanical_floor


> Burj Khalifa: Floors 17–18, 40–42, 73–75, 109–110, 136–138, 155, and 160–168 in the penthouse (total 25/168, 15%)


----------



## ErverKerver

Lol, imagine when the oil runs out and they can't build these extravagant skyscrapers anymore.


----------



## Mahdi Rasoul

del


----------



## David0097

its wrong. yes at dubais economy its a very low percentage, i think 5%. But saudi arabia couldn't live without the revenues of the oil.


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

Saudi arabia is quite dependent on oil still indeed. 

And Dubai was backed by its oil rich neighbour Abu dhabi in the financial crackdown.


----------



## naki

May 15, 2015 - 1:00pm
It looks like no any action today.


----------



## KøbenhavnK

Isn't Friday normally a day off in Saudi Arabia? (weekend)


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

User Name said:


> Shame to see my muslim brothers build this kind of big monument... all for money i assume... i expected better! The saudis with dollar signs in their eyes is realla sad to see


I don't see the problem.

First of all, I don't think religion has anything to do with KT. And Islam is not inferior to Christianity or any other religion.
And if the Saudi's have dollar signs in their eyes, they are diferent from the - average- modern American , European, or Asian. So: also no issue.

Just be happy that KT is being built, and enjoy it's construction...!


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

The Shard Baby said:


> Yes.
> .... as they are enveloped by a different kind of cladding than the other forms, I believe this will not be the case on the Kingdom Tower though.


Well, you allways see SOMETHING of the location of plant floors, like air intake grilles, etc.
And often the difference in floor height.


----------



## naki

May 15, 2015 - 8:30pm On a dark night ~~~~Oh no，Disappointing！


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^Why disappointing?


----------



## trustevil

Probably because the lights arent on so hes thinking power outage?


----------



## Fouz

Because he couldn't take clear pics. What are you guys even thinking lol?


----------



## AboMalik

Rahmah said:


> Oil is expected to run out in Saudi Arabia in almost 60 years IF there won't be any newly discovered feilds. So, don't bother thinking about it



The current proven and recoverable reserves of oil in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia are 266 billion barrels. However, what remains hidden in the subsurface is far more than what has already has been discovered.


----------



## trustevil

So why was the tower dark? They prolly didnt turn the lights on yet heh:lol: but seriously myb they are on an automatic timer and the pic was taken a little before


----------



## The-Real-Link

As was said, I think Friday / Saturday is weekend over there so would make sense for them to keep the lights off. Though there were plenty of times that BK had a seemingly 24 hour schedule. Guess we'll have to see if that happens for KT too.


----------



## The-King

the saudi friday is comparable to the western sunday, people do not work that day


----------



## ZZ-II

it almost seems they're installing the climbing formworks for the floors at the wings right now.


----------



## trustevil

The-King said:


> the saudi friday is comparable to the western sunday, people do not work that day


I see thats interesting wonder if its an islamist thing like sunday day of rest in christianity?


----------



## K.S.A

16.5.2015 ... 7:00 pm

there something on the top of the core

sorry very large picture


----------



## naki




----------



## Limak11

Can someone tell me how high will it be?


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Really high. :cheers:


----------



## The Shard Baby

K.S.A said:


> 16.5.2015 ... 7:00 pm
> 
> there something on the top of the core


This must be the internal jump form rig formwork jumping in advance of the external jump form formwork:


K.S.A said:


> http://www.jec.sa/en/homepage/


----------



## naki

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSGqUMECIVs


----------



## The Shard Baby

naki said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSGqUMECIVs


----------



## ZZ-II

The Shard Baby said:


> This must be the internal jump form rig formwork jumping in advance of the external jump form formwork:


Jup, next jump of the outer formwork will be very soon


----------



## K.S.A

May 17, 2015 

new jump on the left part of the core :cheers:


----------



## The Shard Baby

ZZ-II said:


> Jup, next jump of the outer formwork will be very soon


Very soon in fact, there has just been a jump right now!:banana:

*Latest structure progress summary:*

-Level 12 has emerged out of the central core jump-form = *Level 13 *of the central core has been cast; rebar preparation for Level 16*

-Level 5 has emerged out of the core wing jump-forms on all 3 wings = *Level 7* of the core wings have been cast; rebar preparation for casting the Level 8 core wings.

-Preparations for the casting of the Basement 1 floor slab are still underway.

Yet again, thanks for the photograph updates everybody!

*I have recalibrated this section of my update, bearing in mind that they are casting the slightly taller plant/mechanical floors at levels 13 and 14 within the central core jump-form.


----------



## log0008

First noticeable change i have seen since the live view went up. Also the yellow stuff, which i believe is a form of scaffolding how it it lifted as it moved up very quickly based on the pictures


----------



## alsaif2012

17/05/2015


----------



## ZZ-II

Great pics! Hopefully the core will grow faster soon.


----------



## alsaif2012




----------



## alsaif2012




----------



## Riyadh Crusher

*High life: Jeddah Economic Co's Mounib Hammoud*










The world’s cities are in the midst of a skyscraper building boom,” is the conclusion of the latest Skyscraper Index from real estate analyst Knight Frank this month.

Skyscrapers — classed as buildings over 350 feet high - are a rising tide in the modern global city, it claims. London has added 23 new skyscrapers since the year 2000, compared to just 17 during the previous four decades.

New York, often considered the birthplace of the skyscraper, added four new towers in 2014 alone and Dubai, which has firmly snatched the title from the Big Apple in recent decades, has built nearly 190 skyscrapers in the last 15 years.

However, while Dubai’s 828-metre, 163-storey Burj Khalifa currently holds the record as the world’s tallest tower, the title will soon move to a rather surprising location: Jeddah in Saudi Arabia.

With construction started in April 2013, Jeddah’s Kingdom Tower is already 14 floors high and is set to be opened in 2018. The brainchild of Saudi billionaire Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal Bin Abdulaziz Al Saud, a massive third of the tower’s $1.2bn construction bill has been spent on what has been described as ‘soft costs’ — the design, research and development — which is considered unheard of in the industry and demonstrates that this tower is indeed more about building an icon rather than building a business plan.

In the past, New York decided to build upwards because land prices were so steep in the popular Manhattan business district, while Dubai’s Burj Khalifa was designed to be part of its drive to diversify from oil and help be a showcase for the emirate’s drive to attract 20 million visitors a year by the year 2020. Jeddah is hardly short on land, while its observation deck is unlikely to show anything more than sand dunes. So what is the thinking behind Kingdom Tower?

“First of all the tower is the brainchild of His Royal Highness Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal and I think the tower will reposition the city of Jeddah alongside international cities and it will have an icon, it will have a landmark,” says Mounib Hammoud, CEO of Jeddah Economic Company (JEC), the company behind the construction and development of Kingdom Tower.

“It is an expression of the ingenuity of people. It is about government and economic growth and economic power. It is a statement to the whole world. In Egypt, when the Pharaohs were powerful they built the pyramids; when Napoleon came back from war he built the Arc de Triomphe and when the church was in Europe it built these huge cathedrals. Today is the time of expressing how our materials are powerful and how our people are intelligent.

“I think with the experience and ingenuity of the designers, the consultants, the contractors and my team, nothing will be impossible,” says Hammoud. While ingenuity is a word he uses constantly throughout our chat, you do get the sense that this tower fits very much in the mindset of ‘build it and they will come.’

“The main mission of Jeddah Economic Company is to build Kingdom City. Over 5.3 million square metres of land we will develop a new city centre and position the city of Jeddah on the international scene of modern regional cities, alongside the downtown of Beirut and Downtown Dubai,” he reiterates again.

But you only have to look at the experiences of some iconic skyscrapers to see some of the warning signals along the road to a tower’s success. The famous Empire State Building was opened in 1931 and New York was instantly hit by the Great Depression of the 1930s. For years New Yorkers derided it as the “Empty State Building” and it lay mainly vacant for decades, failing to turn a profit for 20 years until the economy picked up once more.

Even last year, the Shard in London, which was built with Qatari money, was launched during the global economic crisis. While it garnered massive headlines, recent reports claim the 72-storey tower, which is Western Europe’s tallest building, is largely vacant. Another London landmark, the Gherkin, opened ten years earlier and took a decade to fill its floors.

In Dubai, when the Burj Khalifa opened in January 2010 - in the midst of the city’s property crash when prices slumped by nearly 60 percent - it was claimed that
825 of the tower’s 900 apartments lay empty and rents quickly dived by around 40 percent.

With Kingdom Tower being launched in the midst of the decline in the price of oil - Saudi Arabia’s main cash driver - I ask Hammoud how long he expects it to take before the landmark makes a profit, but again he reverts back to form: “The business model is the shareholder and will make money when we start selling land and we create the value. At this time the objective of management really is to build all of this.”

As a result, it is no wonder that with a billionaire backer, Hammoud doesn’t seem worried by the potential impact of the drop in oil prices.

“In our plans, there is no slowdown and we will go at the speed set. For the price of oil the Saudi budget is the highest in history. These are major projects so they will continue to grow, regardless of the price of oil, and in June 2015 the market will open for foreigners, which will bring more liquidity for investors.”

As the tower quickly rises out of the ground, Hammoud reveals that residential apartment sales at the tower are slated to start later this year, with handover set for 2018 and 2019. The Kingdom Tower will have a gross floor area of 245,000 sq m and include offices, a 200-room Four Seasons hotel, 121 serviced apartments and 360 residential apartments.

The apartments “will be for sale. Maybe we will rent some, pool some for rental or do [investment] funds on a few - it depends on the market,” Hammoud told reporters in his typically vague style. While JEC is currently collecting applications from potential buyers, citizens of Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Qatar, Oman, Bahrain and the UAE are eligible to buy units, but other potential investors will require government approval.

As JEC begins to lay out its stall for potential buyers, the economics in Jeddah show a generally positive picture for most sectors, except residential. Commenting on the Jeddah market, Jamil Ghaznawi, national director and country head of property consultancy JLL’s Saudi office, concludes: “The real estate market in Jeddah is showing continuous signs of growth across most sectors. Although the residential sector saw rents decrease, sale prices have increased, particularly for apartments.

“The hotel and office sectors continue to perform well, experiencing an increase in rental rates and ADRs [average daily revenues], while vacancy rates remain relatively stable and in some cases are decreasing. The retail sector has experienced a marginal increase in vacancy rates, which are likely to increase as more supply enters the market. This has not affected retail rents which are showing overall healthy growth.”

Kingdom Tower’s key target is likely to be the office market, which is performing well 
in Jeddah. Office vacancy rates have remained stable at 6 percent over the last quarter, according to JLL’s first quarter report. This is most likely due to the limited office space entering the market in the first quarter of 2015. Average market rents remained unchanged during that period, but increased by 6.5 percent during the previous twelve months to SR990 ($263) per square metre. Prime rents have continued their upward trend and have increased to SR1,900 per square metre.

With the Four Seasons hotel set to occupy the bottom floors of the tower, the good news is the hotel market is performing well in Jeddah and remains healthy, with occupancies remaining relatively stable year-on-year at 73 percent. ADRs are solid, having decreased by a marginal 0.4 percent to $241, compared to the same period last year. Revenue per available room has decreased by just 2.8 percent to $175, compared to the same period last year.

JLL’s only warning signal is the residential market. While sale prices have continued to increase and rents have jumped 7.5 percent, the number of transactions registered by the Ministry of Justice substantially decreased as a result of the 30 percent mortgage law and falling oil prices. Since the stricter mortgage regulations came into law in November 2014, transactions for apartments have decreased by 27 percent.

Despite the mixed market forecasts, Hammoud reports the project is currently being funded through a loan from Saudi banks, which will be finalised this year. According to a report by Bloomberg last year, the company is in talks to bring in Riyadh-based Alinma Bank as an advisor and lender, while Hammoud previously said BNP Paribas was advising it on its financial details.

Another option to raise cash is to float the company. Hammoud says JEC could go public “in due time” but doesn’t give any concrete timeframes or schedule. Luckily, the financial burden is not all on Prince Alwaleed’s shoulders, as Jeddah-based Abrar Holding owns 33.4 percent of JEC, while the main contractor, Saudi Binladin Group, and Kilaa Jeddah Co own about 16.6 percent each and help spread the costs and challenges.

“There is no project without challenge, without difficulty: construction, wind, façade, sustainability, fire safety, you name it. I think with the experience and ingenuity of the designers, the consultants, the contractors and my team nothing will be impossible. We will overcome all challenges and all difficulties. We are adopting the latest and most cutting-edge things,” Hammoud says optimistically.

One area that is totally breaking ground, literally, is in the construction of the tower. At 1km tall, it is literally building up into the unknown. How will labourers be able to work at such heights?

“I don’t have an answer for that yet frankly,” he admits. “This [issue] is the field of the contractor and to my knowledge we have three shifts of eight hours each. The safety measures, every meeting it is on the agenda: no joking, no risks, no nothing. We set the pace and, as we go higher, health and safety becomes more of a challenge and really we have to teach people from day one to respect the rules.

“What has been done before has been done on other buildings around the world and our contractors are experienced in the kingdom, they built the Clock Tower in Makkah - that's 650 metres high - so they have achieved this height already.

“From now to then our consultants have hired some of the most talented people who have worked on high buildings around the world. It is about the ingenuity of people and the experience and know-how.”

With just three years until the inevitable opening, many would say it is unlikely Kingdom Tower will see the over-the-top style fanfare of the sort bestowed on Burj Khalifa by Dubai, with its fireworks and lavish parties, especially with the more conservative approach adopted in Saudi Arabia.
However, Hammoud says it should not be underestimated: “We are thinking outside the box.

“We are thinking of a major entertainment offering. We are talking to consultants and if you have any ideas you are welcome [to provide them].”

Only time will tell, but in 2018 Jeddah will rise onto the world’s stage and everyone will wait to see what it has to offer. Will it stand the test of time like the Great Pyramids or will it be the biggest white elephant in the world? It's still too early to say, but going on previous record-breaking towers’ experiences, it might be a while before the final accolades can be made from an economical perspective.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/high-life-jeddah-economic-co-s-mounib-hammoud-592798.html#.VVkRkPm4TIV


----------



## KøbenhavnK

... And Burj al Arab.

That was the one that started the Middle East's supertall bonanza.


----------



## K.S.A

we are so close to 4 million views


----------



## wariat20

K.S.A said:


> we are so close to 4 million views


Crazy :nuts: the BK topic now have a lil more than 10 million


----------



## naki

May 25, 2015 - 3:30am


----------



## iKHALEDM

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ For me Burj is always Burj Khalifa! This one is known as Kingdom Tower! They aren't really interested in making this one known as Burj Kingdom.


I'm not talking about what (Gabriel900) is thinking! I'm telling the fact of the Arabic language. :cheers:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

K.S.A said:


> we are so close to 4 million views


Just 5,000 more views! :banana:


----------



## CopyLeft

Now fellaz, keep posting such bullshit, and soon we will have this thread made of 12,000 nearly 100% pure, crystalline crap posts!


----------



## poshbakerloo

Whilst I do think these mega towers are cool, and intriguing...I do wonder why they are building so tall. Is it necessity, or little man syndrome lol


----------



## Hemanamo

poshbakerloo said:


> Whilst I do think these mega towers are cool, and intriguing...I do wonder why they are building so tall. Is it necessity, or little man syndrome lol


Off course there's no need, its just land-sand everywhere in SA, it's just for the ego of doing it and they have the money for it.

I don't think it wont look as amazing as BK that it has buildings all around and has been developing for the past 15 years and it is the last piece and more brilliant of the whole city-area development at this time.

But anyway, we are here to see it done, no matter if it's necessary or not.


----------



## Mr Cladding

It could even be argued that this development , which some may class as being in bad taste is compensating for past hardship ?


----------



## xMuha

Guys calm down with the desert and sand hoax you have been lying to yourself about. Trying to degrade such a massive world scale project like that won't work really. Just shut up and let us watch this beautiful tower take its shape.


----------



## naki

May 27, 2015 - 3:00am


----------



## Baitalon

Avast keeps saying threat has been detected in this thread...


----------



## hunser

Baitalon said:


> Avast keeps saying threat has been detected in this thread...


This thread is under U.S. surveillance, for obvious reasons. 

:smug:


----------



## Luisdudu1

Baitalon said:


> Avast keeps saying threat has been detected in this thread...


Same here.


----------



## SkyLinePana

Baitalon said:


> Avast keeps saying threat has been detected in this thread...


probably whatever dodgy ad server this site uses. 
adblock that shit.


----------



## Jos998

How tall is the building now??


----------



## The Shard Baby

*Kingdom Tower current height = 61.58m / 202.03ft*

It's in my signature . No change since the 18th of May.

Also there are some crane sections on site since the 5th of May, after they took down TC1, so they might be constructing a jumping second core crane some time soon using these sections.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
I'm really excited about your diagram for this tower :cheers:


----------



## herman1976

Nice tower. Can't wait till it surpass Burj Khalifa


----------



## K.S.A

WUNDER-BAUM said:


> Has this tower official website or Facebook page ?


official website : http://www.jec.sa/

Live Cam Feed : http://www.jec.sa/en/3_53/portal/Live_Cam_Feed/


----------



## SkyLinePana

i wish their were actual live feeds as well as the picture every 15 minutes things. we were doing that 10 years ago...


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^same here.


----------



## Saleh93




----------



## delphi7x10

ZZ-II said:


> No, just the facade to come. It's the same we saw at Burj Khalifa.


And some floors, so people have a place to live or work.


----------



## josemp007

wow


----------



## naki

May 29, 2015 - 7:00am


----------



## ZZ-II

delphi7x10 said:


> And some floors, so people have a place to live or work.


But not arround the structure, they'll be poured inside the wings and the core. So the tower won't become much wider as it is currently. The strucutre you see is not just the core!


----------



## KillerZavatar

A while ago we had no updates for this tower for weeks, a new one every 15 minutes is more than satisfying to me.


----------



## CopyLeft

Pals, what are you talking about? It really takes here at least a few weeks between any two worthwhile updates. You can easily skip every 5 pages looking for something meaningful - and you will hardly miss anything remarkable.


----------



## Checoblett

29/05/15 - 10:45pm










Imagen de: Sección "Live Cam Feed" de la pagina oficial de "The Kingdom Tower" --> http://www.jec.sa/en/3_53/portal/Live_Cam_Feed/


----------



## Toastmastern

Wow! The lightning in the left wing is looking amazing!


----------



## Shaddorry

Toastmastern said:


> Wow! The lightning in the left wing is looking amazing!


It's almost like thing is made up of glass and you can see through it.


----------



## ZZ-II

We didn't even have a cam for the Burj Khalifa construction, so i'm pretty fine with that.


----------



## Blue Flame

Indeed, every 15 minutes is fine with me as well. I wasn't actually even expecting updates like that.
Does anyone really think they are going to miss that much in 15 minutes? This project isn't moving that fast. :lol:


----------



## Checoblett

Se que la diferencia de avance de un dia a otro no es nada, pero al fijarme en la imagen de esta noche, noté que hay mucho más luces y se ve muy bien...
En este caso lo unico que cambia son las luces. 










Ahora desde un panorama mas amplio. Esperemos al mes siguiente para notar un mejor avance. Saludos!


----------



## xRuben

Amazing


----------



## ANDRETO

Checoblett said:


> Se que la diferencia de avance de un dia a otro no es nada, pero al fijarme en la imagen de esta noche, noté que hay mucho más luces y se ve muy bien...
> En este caso lo unico que cambia son las luces.
> (...)
> Ahora desde un panorama mas amplio. Esperemos al mes siguiente para notar un mejor avance. Saludos!


^^ In english Checo please, we're on a international forum.

Thanks. kay:


----------



## The Shard Baby

Work has started to progress on the basement floors...

*Latest structure progress summary:*

-Level 12 has emerged out of the central core jump-form = *Level 14 *of the central core has been cast; rebar preparation for Levels 15 & 16

-Level 5 has emerged out of the core wing jump-forms on all 3 wings = *Level 7* of the core wings have been cast; rebar preparation for casting the Level 8 core wings.

-The Basement 1 floor slabs have been cast, formwork preparation for the walls of Basement 2 is underway.

-Formwork preparations for the casting of the Basement 0* floor slab are still underway.

-TC1, the second core crane and the first jumping crane on the project, has been erected into the side of the core structure at Level 7.

-Another jumping core crane will subsequently be installed into the North-East elevation of the building.

-Current height remains at *61.58m / 202.03ft*.

Yet again, thanks for the photographic updates everybody!
________________________________________

*I don't really understand how they are naming the floors here, so this is how my system works:
*Level 1
Basement 0
Basement 1
Basement 2*

Technically in the plans the lowest floor is basement 2, however there are 3 basement floors...any help please?:dunno:


----------



## jhalsey

Looks like a great castle with a keep.


----------



## naki

May 31, 2015 - 1:30pm


----------



## Scrapernab2

At this point, it looks like the Ryugyong hotel under construction. With quality concrete.


----------



## K.S.A

21.5.2015


----------



## Skizo91

Hemanamo said:


> Off course there's no need, its just land-sand everywhere in SA, it's just for the ego of doing it and they have the money for it.
> 
> I don't think it wont look as amazing as BK that it has buildings all around and has been developing for the past 15 years and it is the last piece and more brilliant of the whole city-area development at this time.
> 
> But anyway, we are here to see it done, no matter if it's necessary or not.


Actually it has a much more profound purpose, they need to build huge glamorous buildings and cities for tourism, it's the only card they have, they have nothing else to pull in tourists and investments. 
The middle eastern countries know that the oil game is up and will be a thing of the past in a few decades, so they rapidly need a new industry, that's why all these oasis cities are sprawling up in that region. And they got all that oil money so they invested it in this new glamorous city building industry, which was a smart move tho to be fair.


----------



## The Shard Baby

DubaiM said:


> At which floor is Kingdom Tower now?


*Level 14 of the central core has been cast; rebar preparation for Levels 15 & 16.*

Levels 15 & 16 are plant floors.


----------



## naki

June 2, 2015 - 9:00am


----------



## Sukaitsuri

I have not visited this post for a while... It seems like there has not been so many progress since two or three months ago?...

What's happening? Saudi Arabia finally realizes how hard it is to build an hypertall?:lol:


----------



## FlyFish

naki said:


> June 2, 2015 - 9:00am


Back to topic....it looks like they are building an oil rig on dry land.


----------



## Ch.W

Sukaitsuri said:


> I have not visited this post for a while... It seems like there has not been so many progress since two or three months ago?...
> 
> What's happening? Saudi Arabia finally realizes how hard it is to build an hypertall?:lol:


It's yet not the fastest rising supertall (or hypertall) but i'm sure they will keep the schedule. And this means more speed in the future. Perhaps they have some kind of delays but this doesn't mean they are surprised how difficult this construction will be.
*01.03.2015*








*02.06.2015*


----------



## xMuha

Sukaitsuri said:


> I have not visited this post for a while... It seems like there has not been so many progress since two or three months ago?...
> 
> What's happening? Saudi Arabia finally realizes how hard it is to build an hypertall?:lol:


You are out of your mind! What do you mean "no progress"? Makes no sense for a guy who did not check the thread for over three months. Could you please get a life and be serious like we are? And yes we read that stupid line you wanted to share about Saudi and you better get some education Mr. Ignorance is not helping.


----------



## Gutovsky

Ch.W said:


> *02.06.2015*


This second picture did not open, which is a pity... I would love to see how much the building has already risen!


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
try this pure link

it is hosted on gaoloumi, which is slow from time to time, usually when it's in the middle of the night for the chinese it works decent enough though.


----------



## naki

June 3, 2015 - 7:00am


----------



## The Shard Baby

There has been a jump on two of the inner wing sections!:banana:

*Latest structure progress summary:*

-Level 12 has emerged out of the central core jump-form = *Level 14 *of the central core has been cast; rebar preparation for *Levels 15 & 16*

-Level 6 has emerged out of the core wing jump-form on the South-West and North wings (the other is staggered behind by one floor) = *Level 8* of these wings is being cast.
-*Level 7* of all the core wings have been cast; rebar preparation for casting *Level 9* has commenced on the South-East and North wing.

-The Basement 1 floor slabs have been cast, formwork preparation for the walls of Basement 2 is underway.

-Formwork preparations for the casting of the Basement 0* floor slab are still underway.

-TC1, the second core crane tower section and the first jumping crane on the project, has been erected into the side of the core structure at Level 7.

-Another jumping core crane will subsequently be installed into the North-East elevation of the building.

-Current height remains at *61.58m / 202.03ft*.

Yet again, thanks for the photo updates everybody!


----------



## naki

2015.6.03 2:00PM The middle wing jumped again!


----------



## Gutovsky

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> try this pure link
> 
> it is hosted on gaoloumi, which is slow from time to time, usually when it's in the middle of the night for the chinese it works decent enough though.


Not only the pure one didn't open, but I couldn't see ANY pictures from this page! :wallbash:

I guess it's a problem with my location, or who knows...


----------



## Sukaitsuri

xMuha said:


> You are out of your mind! What do you mean "no progress"? Makes no sense for a guy who did not check the thread for over three months. Could you please get a life and be serious like we are? And yes we read that stupid line you wanted to share about Saudi and you better get some education Mr. Ignorance is not helping.


No need to be aggressive xMuha, what I'm just saying is that at first sight the height has not changed at all since the last time I came here. If you can prove that it is wrong, then show me some relevant pictures


----------



## victor del rey

naki said:


> 2015.6.03 2:00PM The middle wing jumped again!


Wow awesome pic!


----------



## DubaiM

Sukaitsuri said:


> No need to be aggressive xMuha, what I'm just saying is that at first sight the height has not changed at all since the last time I came here. *If you can prove that it is wrong, then show me some relevant pictures*



So you are convinced about your stance? I can prove the reality with pictures and I see a change in the last three months.

*February, 26th*


*May, 28th*


----------



## ClaudeQuébec

I would like to see aerial photos


----------



## kareen21

ClaudeQuébec said:


> I would like to see aerial photos


that's easy my friend, use google maps for free.. :bash:

www.google.com/maps/@21.7339517,39.0826849,181m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## VacaLoca

At this pace it would only be 100 meters high at the end of the year. Is pace expected to pick up? Are there known reasons for the current pace? Of course it will get thinner once it goes further up, but pace would have to accelerate beyond that.


----------



## The Shard Baby

^^The floors they are building right now are the plant/mechanical floors, they are taller than most conventional floors in the tower, so a lot of time has been taken recently to reconfigure the jump-from rig formwork casts to compensate for this and as a result construction has slowed right down.

Also they may need to erect all the jumping-core cranes before they progress the height of the core any further, as that red crane is not going to last very long considering how close the cab is to the roof of the core at the moment.

Progress should accelerate once the plant/mechanical floors have been cast and the jump-forming of the conventional floors precedes.

In the meantime it seems a lot of people on this thread are a little tired of waiting...oke:hno:


----------



## xmxmx

Next steel on top


----------



## Ch.W

The Shard Baby said:


> ^^The floors they are building right now...
> ...
> In the meantime it seems a lot of people on this thread are a little tired of waiting...oke:hno:


That makes sense. I agree, not only in this thread people should be more relaxed with the time. ^^


----------



## DUBAI10000

I can't imagine a tower more than 500' taller than the Burj Khalifa. This tower is insane. I just wish they were not building it in Jeddah.


----------



## Nahemah

It stopped. Rising no moar


----------



## downforce

lol, it looks like an oil platform on the sea so far


----------



## ZZ-II

xmxmx said:


> Next steel on top


And pouring concrete at the core right now :cheers:


----------



## Baitalon

DUBAI10000 said:


> I can't imagine a tower more than 500' taller than the Burj Khalifa. This tower is insane. I just wish they were not building it in Jeddah.


Don't use imperial system in a international forum. it's kinda retarded


----------



## K.S.A

taken a few days ago


----------



## naki

June 5, 2015 - 3:30am
Core concrete spreader is working!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

K.S.A said:


> taken a few days ago


It already looks imposing from that angle.


----------



## Ultros

Yep, it's starting to soar! :applause: :cheer:


----------



## Mr.Blian97

Baitalon said:


> Don't use imperial system in a international forum. it's kinda retarded


Don't use "retarded" when correcting a minor mistake. It's kinda inconsiderate.


----------



## Fayez

This might take a bit longer


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

The Shard Baby said:


> ... it seems a lot of people on this thread are a little tired of waiting...


 In April 2015, a picture was presented on this forum (posting #11154 to be precise), which states that in September 2015, the core will reach level 47.

That is approx. 100 days from now, with approx. 30 levels to go.
No matter how hard they work, my estimate is they will not gonna make this (although 3 days/level IS possible...).
I have the impression they are behind schedule... ?

But off course I could be wrong,. They have done a lot of crane-changings in the past months. Very time consuming.


----------



## mod11

Don't like the Design.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

I think many agree with you. And many do not.
And I also like the design of e.g. Burj Khalifa more, and many other buildings.

But KT is spectacular in height, becoming the highest structure so far, so it deserves our attention on this forum.


----------



## Fayez

Gabriel900 said:


> I hate this tower because I am jealous it isn't in Dubai :lol: And I despise it even more because it will strip the tallest tower title from the UAE! Apart from that I got no problem with it.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
today i was taking pictures of a 70m tall tower, because it was the most impressive building of the city I was in. i really want to have your problems, guys...


...i mean, come on


----------



## AlexDemens

CopyLeft said:


> About MIBC (ММДЦ), for example? :cheers: Russian crisis depends mostly on the fact that russia is making war now in Ukraine. Also, stop posting here, you russians are always like "mi nou **** Ingleesh bikoz ai heit Obama".


you might not answer. https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Москва-Сити here is information about building process in MIBC. you can see only 1 cancelled and 4 modified projects. Russia Tower was cancelled in 2009, rumors about Spire in Federation Towers went in april-may 2013 (see http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=457285&page=590), and there is NO any "Ukrainian crisis" at that time. it's shame to discuss with you :weird:

you - B bl LLl I B A T H I K, who is Khuilo now? :lol:


----------



## alsaif2012

04/06/2015


----------



## The Shard Baby

It's only just the beginning! :cheers:


----------



## naki

June 7, 2015 - 12:00pm


----------



## Brum Knows Best

Flew into Jeddah airport last week and you can clearly see this


----------



## Sniper-squeak

It really is like a monster rising from the desert! A true engineering feat!


----------



## xRuben

Nice


----------



## ClaudeQuébec

How many accidents workers since the first day ?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^78,231


----------



## KøbenhavnK

^^
You should be ashamed for giving him the numbers for just the first week :lol:


----------



## trustevil

francais22 said:


> Do You think that is normal that a non-Muslim person can't go to Mecca ?


Jeddah isnt mecca is it? I was tlkn about random ppls posts about this tower. Not one post in particular


----------



## naki

June 8, 2015 - 7:00am Core jump finished.


----------



## Gabriel900

*Top 85 floors of Kingdom Tower will go unoccupied*

The top 85 floors of Jeddah's under-construction marvel, Kingdom Tower, will go unoccupied as they are too narrow for apartments or offices, international reports suggest.

More on http://www.arabianbusiness.com/top-85-floors-of-kingdom-tower-will-go-unoccupied-595356.html


----------



## K.S.A

7.6.2015 




























https://twitter.com/kingdomtower3


----------



## Maximalist

The shot from the water really puts the tower in perspective - it's a behemoth!


----------



## jogiba

Gabriel900 said:


> *Top 85 floors of Kingdom Tower will go unoccupied*
> 
> The top 85 floors of Jeddah's under-construction marvel, Kingdom Tower, will go unoccupied as they are too narrow for apartments or offices, international reports suggest.
> 
> More on http://www.arabianbusiness.com/top-85-floors-of-kingdom-tower-will-go-unoccupied-595356.html


That is above the 152 occupied floors so why is that a big deal ? The $3.9 Billion One World Trade Center only has 94 floors above ground.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Why call thay even floors? Do they even build that many floors as in divided by ceiling? I guess on top of the highest occupied floor will be some maintenance floors, but above that it is basically just the concrete spire and then steel spire I thought. Why build empty floors?


----------



## The Shard Baby

So if the tower is to have 252 floors in total and there are 85 unoccupied floors, that makes the highest occupied floor Level 167 which will be 670.00 metres above ground level. As Level 167 is the top floor below the sky raft, therefore these 85 floors will be housed within the spire. :hmm: 

It supports what we have known before, then it has been confirmed! :happy:

*The 85 unoccupied floors will be housed within the concrete spire, which will be on top of the sky raft above Level 167.*

*The Kingdom Tower will have 252 floors in total.*


----------



## K.S.A

June 10, 2015 - 1:15pm


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Just adding more workers will most often not solve such problems as delay.

There is a practical limit to the amount of people that can work simultaneously on a construction site.
First of all, there is the resource limitation in skills, available space, and supervision.
Then, there are logistical limitations (supply of materials, limited by the delivering companies, the capacity of the cranes and the construction elevators), etc.
Then, the required drying time of concrete limits the amount of form jumps in time.

They are already working 24/24, so also there, no capacity can be gained.

Myriads of reasons can be found why just adding more people to the site will not speed up.


----------



## izabella93

yeah, they work 24/7







more spped is only possible in china


----------



## K.S.A

izabella93 said:


> yeah, they work 24/7


No , currently 24/6


----------



## The Shard Baby

^^They don't work on Fridays.

As for what's going on right now, have they replaced TC2 with TC3 recently (the red crane with a jumping red crane) or have I missed something big?:?


----------



## enrigue8

So why not hire more chinese worker?
I know a lot of chinese work in construction industry in middle east.
This masterpiece need to be build as soon it possible.
Only 6% of the heignt have been constructed.
They build burj khlalifa in 6 years.
For me it going to be finish in 2021 or 2022 like that.
And i hope it will not be cancel one day in the future.
:bash::bash:


----------



## Baitalon

I'd appreciate if K.S.A posted smaller pictures... its not that hard to resize


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Baitalon said:


> I'd appreciate if K.S.A posted smaller pictures... its not that hard to resize


^^ I don't mind the bigger photos. In that last one, I could, for the first time, see the levels numbered - though somewhat obscured by the scaffolding in the foreground. I could see up to L7.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

> As I cited in my posting #11730, the planning said that level 47 would be reached in September 2015.
> 30 levels in 3 months IS possible, but than they should pick up pace very soon.


Well, that would mean they'd have to complete a level every 3 days for the next 3 months (about 90 days). That's a tall order!


----------



## FM 2258

King of Construction said:


> Wow those numbers look very familiar.
> 
> I believe Burj Khalifa has almost the same number of occupied floors (163 according to Wikipedia). So Kingdom Tower is basically the same as BK only having a much longer spire.
> 
> Btw. if all floors, occupied and unoccupied, are counted for BK it has 211 floors. But you never hear this number, officially it has "just" 163.
> 
> So with Kingdom Tower floor count will probably always be known as 167, just merely 4 floors more than BK.


Not sure why but all this time I thought Burj Khalifa had 189 occupiable floors. Interesting...


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> Well, that would mean they'd have to complete a level every 3 days for the next 3 months (about 90 days). That's a tall order!


 At Burj Khalifa, such speed was actually possible (2 floors in 1 week; probably also in Dubai, they did not work on Friday's, I'm not sure).


----------



## friendsofthecity

Now I can say this building has become a reality. I like it.


----------



## friendsofthecity

It looks lonely right there in the desert. Is there anything being planned to buildup the area?


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^Yes, there will be a city around it.


----------



## DEsl

friendsofthecity said:


> It looks lonely right there in the desert. Is there anything being planned to buildup the area?


I think we need more info on the city that is being built.


----------



## friendsofthecity

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> ^^Yes, there will be a city around it.


That makes a lot of sense. It means this is more about a city than having the tallest building in the world in that part of the region in a nutshell.


----------



## naki

2015.6.11 6:00PM


----------



## Checoblett

Hi, I bring you a video of the progress of The Kingdom Tower from its inception until the current month of June. :laugh: :cheers:


*





*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Really nice, helps put it into perspective.

Also, I didn't know there was a camera overlooking the tower!


----------



## megalithe

there are 2 webcams on the developers site.

the vast majority of images here are taken from those.


----------



## naki

June 12, 2015 - 8:00pm


----------



## K.S.A

_11/6/2015_


----------



## sylar82

When I see pictures of other buildings being built I see steel sticking out of the core to attach floor beams why do I not see any of that on this core?


----------



## enrigue8

The height increase with time.
They do as quick they can.


----------



## ZZ-II

sylar82 said:


> When I see pictures of other buildings being built I see steel sticking out of the core to attach floor beams why do I not see any of that on this core?


 Different construction method.


----------



## robertitoam

When i see most pictures i see alomost desert like land all around it. I asume that the surrounding area will also be used for buildings? if so do we have any info ?


----------



## ZZ-II

robertitoam said:


> When i see most pictures i see alomost desert like land all around it. I asume that the surrounding area will also be used for buildings? if so do we have any info ?


a whole new city part of jeddah will be build arround the tower ^^

just look here for example: http://www.jec.sa/en/6_19/portal/The_City/Overview/


----------



## K.S.A

KT from airplane

https://instagram.com/p/2eexuYC5rH/


----------



## ZZ-II

K.S.A said:


> KT from airplane https://instagram.com/p/2eexuYC5rH/


Though the quality isn't the best this small video has something epic to me


----------



## K.S.A

ZZ-II said:


> Though the quality isn't the best this small video has something epic to me


Tower site so close to the airport , i wish someone takes like this video after three years :drool:


----------



## Munwon

When are they starting the surrounding city? One thing I enjoyed about watching the burj Khalifa was all the other towers, roads and mall being built as well.


----------



## K.S.A

Munwon said:


> When are they starting the surrounding city?


when the tower reaches to 40 level


----------



## Tom_Green

The cranes should be more impressive to Show better something big is going on


----------



## Jaldepiqui

ZZ-II said:


> Different construction method.


Ok, so how do they attach them? There should be something to fix it to the wall.


----------



## sylar82

Jaldepiqui said:


> Ok, so how do they attach them? There should be something to fix it to the wall.


I was gonna ask the same thing.


----------



## ZZ-II

Jaldepiqui said:


> Ok, so how do they attach them? There should be something to fix it to the wall.


At burj khalifa they build steel cages for the walls at the ground and then they just lifted them up, i think it's the same here.


----------



## VRS

level 20 now ???


----------



## singoone

It does look enormous already!


----------



## naki

June 14, 2015 - 7:00pm The middle wing jumping!


----------



## naki

June 14, 2015 - 7:30pm


----------



## The Shard Baby

The current height of the Kingdom Tower is 66.18m / 217.14ft


----------



## ZZ-II

Charismatic Planet said:


> Any idea, when will this project complete? It seems a mega project, i hope they'll complete it at any cost. Best of Luck.


 With luck it'll top out in the end of 2018. Complete finishing 2019/2020.


Btw. Did the core formwork rise already after the last pour?


----------



## KøbenhavnK

It sure looks taller than 66 meters.


----------



## ZZ-II

KøbenhavnK said:


> It sure looks taller than 66 meters.


I counted arround 18 floors, which means it's between 70m and 80m. As long as i counted right of course.


----------



## The Shard Baby

The 3 basement floors are visible above the ground at the moment, the basement structure is yet to be built around this.

So it is 66.18 metres above what is to become the ground level.

Then, in the case that you were to count these basement floors towards my current height figure then the total height of the built structure is *73.755m / 241.98 ft*.


----------



## naki

The Shard Baby said:


> The 3 basement floors are visible above the ground at the moment, the basement structure is yet to be built around this.
> 
> So it is 66.18 metres above what is to become the ground level.
> 
> Then, in the case that you were to count these basement floors towards my current height figure then the total height of the built structure is *73.755m / 241.98 ft*.


Please add a total height number on your signatures,thx


----------



## Fayez

^^ Which leads to a continuous increase in speed


----------



## KøbenhavnK

The Shard Baby said:


> The 3 basement floors are visible above the ground at the moment, the basement structure is yet to be built around this.
> 
> So it is 66.18 metres above what is to become the ground level.
> 
> Then, in the case that you were to count these basement floors towards my current height figure then the total height of the built structure is *73.755m / 241.98 ft*.


 Interesting.

Counting building height of course starts at ground level.

If basements are dug they of course don't count.

But what if the basement levels are build from the ground (as here) and there is then tossed dirt around them so they end "up" under ground? 

Shouldn't they count as part of the buildings height?

The basement floors are artificially hidden from the spectators view, but they are still at what is the natural ground level in their surroundings...

I know they won't be counted as part of the height. But it's an interesting thought.


----------



## megalithe

hmm thats a hard one to argue. most of the chicago downtown loop would gain height if that was applied. the "street level" is about 5 stories above actual ground level.


----------



## ZZ-II

megalithe said:


> hmm thats a hard one to argue. most of the chicago downtown loop would gain height if that was applied. the "street level" is about 5 stories above actual ground level.


I guess Rahmah means street level.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

fayzoon said:


> ^^ Which leads to a continuous increase in speed[/QUOTE ]
> 
> But as the tower gets higher, logistics will take more time (hoisting, the construction elevators, etc.).


----------



## CopyLeft

ZZ-II said:


> I guess Rahmah means street level.


He is thinking the current G level will stay just "G level" (like in low-rise bdgs.) when finished. Of course the lobby will be at some kind of "street level", which will be raised, just like in Etihad Towers complex, or BK.


----------



## DEsl

...

I would like to get a REAL passport for *United Arab E merits*:lol::lol:


----------



## KøbenhavnK

^^^^
So if the mods don't delete your post as well the idiotic spam will be visible forever because of you quoting it.

Smart thinking.


----------



## Yellow Fever

KøbenhavnK said:


> ^^^^
> So if the mods don't delete your post as well the idiotic spam will be visible forever because of you quoting it.
> 
> Smart thinking.


absolutely correct, we should never quote the spam contents, you could got banned too as if the mods delete all the spams post in a rush.


----------



## fernando.rey

nicee niceee


----------



## Ch.W

http://uk.mobile.reuters.com/article/idUKL5N0Y10HL20150510?irpc=932
As the article says the whole Kingdom Tower will have *about 250.000 square metres *available floor space. I didn't know this fact before.
This is a joke!
A 1000m building with such few floor space. Burj Khalifa has about 520.000sm (twice as much) The not even half as high Willis Tower has about 420.000 sm, the Shanghai WFC about 380.000 sm.
And even the 300m Yokohama Landmark Tower has about 390.000 sm.
That's insane:nuts:


----------



## godgame

this tower is basically core only, plus 1 third is a spire. hence the low floor space.


----------



## ZZ-II

I don't remember where i read it but i thought this will have arround the same space like Burj Khalifa. So arround 500.000 sqm. 

250.000 sqm sounds alot too less since both towers are very similar.


----------



## Ch.W

CTBUH says 258.00sq.m
www.skyscrapercenter.com/jeddah/kingdom-tower/2


----------



## ZZ-II

naki said:


> June 24, 2015 - 2:00pm Core rebar fixing ！！！


The rebar is sticking out quite high. Or is that just me?


----------



## Mike-

think same, its few times more than human height hno:


----------



## trustevil

GulfArabia said:


> ^^
> Ramadan is also the name of the month in the islamic calendar.... i'm from Saudi i think i know my calendar.
> people work and go to school during ramadan so its not considered a holiday.. the 4 days after Ramadan is an Eid=Holiday.


Are u muslim? My brother is an american muslim he said it was a holiday thats why i said tht n thought u were some american idiot that was playin know it all lol i apologize.


----------



## Khazim

The government force them to stop working at the day time because its summer here for sure so the temperature nowdays in jeddah goes between 28-38 and in some places in the gcc it can reach 45 like riyadh dubai and doha but jedda is way cooler for somehow and during ramadan we are fasting so no one can work under the sun during the day time because believe its illegal or they have to pay big fine meanwhile in dubai or doha this law doesn't exist!! And theres a documentary on YouTube its called dubai slaves check it guys


----------



## AltinD

^^ In Dubai and Doha they enforce 1 - 4 PM ban on outdoor working :tongue3:


----------



## naki

Core jumped，new height！！！！！！！


----------



## Whisky Peak

Interesting article:

meconstructionnews.com/story/4705/saudis-kingdom-tower-how-worlds-tallest-building-will-benefit-jeddah


----------



## The Shard Baby

*Latest structure progress summary:*

-Level 14 has emerged out of the central core jump-form = *Level 16 *of the central core has been cast; rebar preparation the for Level 17.

-Level 7 has emerged out of the core wing jump-forms on the South-West wing = *Level 8* of the South-East core wings have been cast; rebar preparation for casting the Level 9 on this core wing. 
The South-East and North core wings are at this stage, but are one floor behind.

-The Basement 1 floor slabs have been cast, formwork preparation for the walls of Basement 2 is nearly complete.

-Formwork preparations for the casting of the Basement 0 floor slab are still underway.

-The crane cab and jib is yet to be installed on the new TC1 (Tower Crane 1) jumping core crane tower sections.

-A third jumping core crane is likely to be installed into the North-East elevation of the building.

-TC3 has just jumped.

-Current height = *71.87m / 235.79ft*

Yet again, thanks for the photo updates everybody!


----------



## jogiba

Whisky Peak said:


> Interesting article:
> 
> meconstructionnews.com/story/4705/saudis-kingdom-tower-how-worlds-tallest-building-will-benefit-jeddah


Level 60 by the end of the year !


----------



## Federation2014

del


----------



## Ch.W

jogiba said:


> Level 60 by the end of the year !


That would be around 1 floor all 4 days. This would be very fast, i have my doubts that they reach this ambitious target:hm:


----------



## Khazim

AltinD said:


> ^^ In Dubai and Doha they enforce 1 - 4 PM ban on outdoor working :tongue3:


Are you sure about that law ?! Because do you remember 3 weeks a go when the hashtag qatar was trending in Twitter and the reason was because of the government of qatar invited a film makers from bbc to make a documentary about life and qatar and they chhoose to film the poor people over there since its the richest country worldwide but what happened that they got arrest because it was talking about these workers right, maybe in dubai this law is recent but im kida of pretty sure that doesn't exist in Qatar till this moment because i just googled as well


----------



## Mike-

The Shard Baby said:


> *Latest structure progress summary:*
> 
> -Level 14 has emerged out of the central core jump-form = *Level 16* *of the central core has been cast; rebar preparation the for Level 17.
> 
> -Level 7 has emerged out of the core wing jump-forms on the South-West wing = *Level 8* of the South-East core wings have been cast; rebar preparation for casting the Level 9 on this core wing.
> The South-East and North core wings are at this stage, but are one floor behind.
> 
> -The Basement 1 floor slabs have been cast, formwork preparation for the walls of Basement 2 is nearly complete.
> 
> -Formwork preparations for the casting of the Basement 0 floor slab are still underway.
> 
> -The crane cab and jib is yet to be installed on the new TC1 (Tower Crane 1) jumping core crane tower sections.
> 
> -A third jumping core crane is likely to be installed into the North-East elevation of the building.
> 
> -TC3 has just jumped.
> 
> -Current height = *71.87m / 235.79ft*
> 
> Yet again, thanks for the photo updates everybody!


where u taking this info???


----------



## The Shard Baby

Mike- said:


> where u taking this info???


My own observations on the tower.:yes:
Also over the past 16 days I have been compiling an accurately to-scale diagrammatical representation of the tower to produce this mostly reliable height statistic, which I display in my signature for convenience.

As for the diagram...:soon:


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Ch.W said:


> That would be around 1 floor all 4 days. This would be very fast, i have my doubts that they reach this ambitious target:hm:


I am also rather pessimistic about the progress, looking to what we've seen the past weeks/months.


----------



## ZZ-II

as soon as there will be climbing formworks for the floors as well it'll speed up for sure.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

I'm guessing only 30-40 by the end of the year at the current rate.


----------



## iKHALEDM

Naif Saudi said:


> *خلال ترؤسه اجتماع مجلس إدارة "جدة الاقتصادية"
> 
> الوليد بن طلال: أعلى برج في العالم يسير حسب الجدول الزمني
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الأمير الوليد مترئسا الاجتماع
> 
> ترأس صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير الوليد بن طلال رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة المملكة القابضة مؤخرا اجتماع مجلس إدارة شركة جدة الاقتصادية في مكتبه بالرياض وذلك بحضور أعضاء مجلس الإدارة والذي تضمن كلا من صالح بن لادن، وحسن عبدالرحمن شربتلي، وهشام الإدريسي ممثل شركة أبرار، و م. طلال إبراهيم الميمان الرئيس التنفيذي للمشروعات التطويرية والاستثمارات المحلية ورئيس مجلس إدارة والرئيس التنفيذي لشركة المملكة للتطوير العقاري وعضو مجلس إدارة شركة المملكة القابضة، وعضو مجلس إدارة شركة جدة الاقتصادية، كما حضر الاجتماع كل من منيب حمود الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة جدة الاقتصادية، ومحمد فهمي سليمان المدير المالي والإداري عضو مجلس إدارة شركة المملكة القابضة.
> 
> وعبر الأمير الوليد عن رضاه لاستمرار خطط تنفيذ برج المملكة حسب الجدول الزمني الموضوع، مشيداً بالجهود التي يبذلها فريق العمل المقاول من أجل إكمال التنفيذ في الموعد المحدد.
> 
> وقد صمم المخطط التوجيهي لمشروع مدينة المملكة ليوفر بيئة متكاملة متعددة الاستخدامات تزخر بأسلوب حياة عصري تمتد على مساحة أرض 5,3 ملايين متر مربع تدعمها بنية تحتية وفوقية متقدمة وشاملة، والمرحلة الأولى وهي قيد التنفيذ مساحتها 1.5 مليون متر مربع وسينشأ عليها 3.3 ملايين متر مربع من الابنية الحديثة المتعددة الاستعمالات، ستكون الوسط النابض لشمال مدينة جدة. والهدف الرئيسي من تطوير هذه المدينة هو توفير بيئة عمل وسكن وترفيه وحياة اجتماعية فريدة تتيح للقاطنين والمستخدمين أعلى المستويات الخدمية التي يتطلع إليها الجيل السعودي الصاعد بفخر واعتزاز، وتكون محطة أساسية لزوار المدينة في مجالات الأعمال والتجارة والترفيه والثقافة والطب والتعليم، ومحدداً لنوعية التطوير العقاري والعمراني المستقبلي، إلى جانب توفير مستقبل مشرقٍ للأجيال القادمة من الشباب السعودي عبر استحداث فرص العمل، والإسهام بفعالية في الاستجابة للطلب المتنامي على المساكن.
> 
> وأوضح الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة جدة الاقتصادية منيب حمّود أن البرج سيشمل 8 طوابق إخلاء مزدوجة الارتفاع ومقاومة للحريق موزعة على طول المبنى، وهذه التجهيزات تفوق المعدلات المطلوبة عالمياً أو المتوفرة في أي مبنى آخر، وسيضم البرج 58 مصعداً عالي السرعة، إلى جانب أسرع المصاعد المزدوجة في العالم (تتكون من عربتين متصلتين رأسياً) تتحرك بسرعة 12 متر/ثانية، وتتميز هذه المصاعد بقدرتها على توليد الطاقة أثناء حركتها، بما يجعلها تسهم في توفير الطاقة وحماية البيئة، إلى غير ذلك من المميزات والخدمات التي ستجعل برج المملكة معلماً عالمياً مميزاً يضاف إلى ما تفخر به المملكة العربية السعودية وشعبها من معالم حضارية فريدة".
> 
> ويضم برج المملكة 170 طابقاً يستعمل، يخصص سبعة منها لفندق فورسيزونز (200 غرفة) ذي الخمس نجوم، وسبعة أخرى للمكاتب، أما البقية فستحتضن 121 شقة فندقية فاخرة و61 طابقاً تشمل 318 وحدة سكنية متنوعة ومجهزة بالخدمات والمرافق الرياضية ومراكز رياضة وناد صحي ومقاه ومطاعم، بالإضافة إلى أعلى منصة مشاهدة في العالم على ارتفاع 644 متراً، لتتيح لزوار البرج إطلالة فريدة على مدينة جدة وساحل البحر الأحمر.*



From the Saudi forum.


----------



## iKHALEDM

^^ Google translation:

Prince Alwaleed Mitrisa meeting

His Royal Highness Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, chairman of Kingdom Holding Company, presided over the recent Board of Directors of the Jeddah Economic Company meeting in his office in Riyadh in the presence of members of the Board of Directors, which included both Saleh Bin Laden, and Hassan Abdulrahman Sharbatly, and Hicham Idrissi representative Abrar company, and m. Talal Ibrahim Al Maiman, CEO of projects Development and Domestic Investments and chairman and CEO of Kingdom Real Estate Development and a member of Kingdom Holding Company and a board member of Jeddah Economic Company, as each of the penitent Hammoud meeting was attended by the CEO of the Jeddah Economic, and Mohammed Fahmi Suleiman Chief Financial Officer and administrative board member of Kingdom Holding Company.

And across Prince Alwaleed expressed his satisfaction at the continuing implementation Kingdom Tower plans on schedule, and praised the efforts of the working group of the contractor in order to complete the implementation on schedule.

Master Plan has been designed to project the city of the Kingdom to provide multi-use integrated environment replete with contemporary style life-span on the land of 5.3 million square meters supported by infrastructure and superstructure advanced and comprehensive, and the first phase is being implemented area of ​​1.5 million square meters will be established by the 3.3 million square meters of versatile modern buildings, the center will be the hub of the northern city of Jeddah. The main objective of the development of this city is to provide work, housing and entertainment environment unique social life that allows residents and users the highest service levels sought by the Saudi-generation rookie proudly, and be a base station for visitors to the city in business, commerce, entertainment, culture, medicine, education, and specific to the quality of real estate and urban development future , as well as providing a bright future for the coming generations of young Saudis through the creation of employment opportunities, and contribute effectively to respond to growing demand for housing.

CEO Jeddah Economic Munib Hammoud explained that the tower will include 8-storey double evacuation height and fire-resistant distributed along the building, the equipment exceeds the required rates globally or available in any other building, and will include a tower 58 high-speed elevators, as well as the fastest dual elevators in the world (made up of two vehicles connected vertically) fast moving 12 m / s, and is characterized by such lifts its ability to generate power during movement, so that they contribute to energy saving and environmental protection, in addition to other features and services that will make the Kingdom Tower globally distinctive landmark is added to what is proud by the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and its people from a unique cultural landmarks. "

It features Kingdom Tower 170 storeys used, devoted seven of them to the hotel Four Seasons (200 rooms), five-star, the other for offices and seven, the rest Vstandhan 121 apartments luxury 61-storey include 318 housing units, variety and equipped with services, sports facilities and centers, sport and health club, cafes and restaurants, as well as Show to the highest platform in the world at an altitude of 644 meters, to allow visitors to the tower a unique view of the city of Jeddah and the Red Sea coast.


----------



## K.S.A

^^ *Prince Alwaleed Heads Jeddah Economic Company Board Meeting in Riyadh*

HRH Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal Bin Abdulaziz Alsaud, chairman of Kingdom Holding Company (KHC), headed on Monday 15th of June 2015, the board of directors meeting of Jeddah Economic Company at His office in Riyadh with the board members; Mr. Hassan Sharbatly, Mr. Saleh Bin Laden, Mr. Hesham Al Edrissi, the representative of Abrar Company and Eng. Talal Almaiman, Executive Director Development and Domestic Investments, Chairman and CEO of Kingdom Real Estate Development Company (KRED), a board member of Kingdom Holding Company and Jeddah Economic Company (JEC). The meeting was also attended by, Mr. Mounib Hammoud, Jeddah Economic Company’s CEO and Mr. Mohamed Fahmy, Kingdom Holding Company’s CFO.

Prince Alwaleed expressed his satisfaction with the progress made in accordance with the project schedule and praised the efforts made by the project team to finalize works within the specified deadline while maintaining the highest standards of quality.

The Kingdom City and Kingdom Tower project will be a source of pride for the Saudi people and for the citizens of Jeddah in particular. The master plan of the project is designed to build a city on an area of 5.3 million sqm supported by an advanced and comprehensive infrastructure. The first phase of the project which is currently under development consists of 1.5 million sqm which comprises of 3.3 million sqm of modern multi-purpose buildings that will reposition the city of Jeddah on the international scene of modern regional cities.

The main purpose of the project is to make available a unique business, residential and entertainment environment that provides top services for the new generation of Saudi citizens, and to be a must-visit business, entertainment, cultural, medical and educational landmark for visitors to Jeddah, as well as playing an important role in creating job opportunities for Saudi youth and contributing to fulfilling the increasing demand for residential units.

Earlier this year, JEC had announced the arrival of the biggest and tallest custom-made cranes supplied by Germany’s Liebherr & WolffKran. The enormous yellow lifting devices, known as “climbing cranes,” are designed to accompany the Kingdom Tower’s growth both externally and internally, in the latter case utilizing any of the building’s 65 interior elevator shafts to make the climb.

Commenting further, Mr. Hammoud said: “The Kingdom Tower will have 85 high-speed elevators and the world’s fastest double-decker elevators that travel at 12m/s. The elevators are designed to produce energy while moving, which contributes to energy conservation and environment protection. In addition, the tower is equipped with other services that will make it an international landmark and a global icon of Saudi Arabia’s progress, success and achievements.” 

The Kingdom Tower features 170 stories, seven stories of which will be allocated for the five-star Four Seasons Hotel offering 200 rooms and121 luxury serviced apartments, and seven stories for offices. The Tower will also have 61 stories that include 318 housing units of various types, along with amenities that include gyms, spas, cafes and restaurants, two sky lobbies and world’s highest observation decks, located on the 644 meter-height, enabling visitors to view the city of Jeddah and the Red Sea from high in the sky.


http://www.kingdom.com.sa/prince-alwaleed-heads-jeddah-economic-company-board-meeting-in-riyadh-prince-alwaleed-worlds-tallest-tower-cost-construction-work-picking-up-pace


----------



## godgame

so, just pr blather.


----------



## Mike-

The Shard Baby said:


> My own observations on the tower.:yes:
> Also over the past 16 days I have been compiling an accurately to-scale diagrammatical representation of the tower to produce this mostly reliable height statistic, which I display in my signature for convenience.
> 
> As for the diagram...:soon:


good job then, thanks! And as we know from kt project it has no any underground floors, so the basements means ground, second and 3rd floors? Or im wrong?


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

June 26, 2015 - 8:00pm


----------



## The Shard Baby

This has been a long time coming, but finally I have completed my first official HD Kingdom Tower progress diagram update, which I have been especially waiting and ready to release today. So members, one-off visitors and loyal lurkers of the forum, today;

CELEBRATING 5 YEARS SINCE I JOINED THE SKYSCRAPERCITY FORUMS

Latest diagram:

Kingdom Tower - South-West elevation progress diagram update (27.6.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

Kingdom Tower - Current progress diagram (27.6.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

I also made one just for fun - baby shard! :colgate:

Kingdom Tower & The Shard - Height comparison diagram by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr


----------



## K.S.A

^^ great job *The Shard Baby kay: *


----------



## KillerZavatar

Awesome diagram, you should add a little height indication however


----------



## whatashitsite

*slow progress*

get a move on !!


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Well done The Shard Baby. The diagrams must have taken you a long time to do!


----------



## Ch.W

You're the best, great comparison diagramkay:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The Shard looks so tiny!


----------



## Indica

trustevil said:


> Are u muslim? My brother is an american muslim he said it was a holiday thats why i said tht n thought u were some american idiot that was playin know it all lol i apologize.


In all fairness (since this is an international forum), I would like to point out that not all Americans have blindfolds wrapped around their faces. I don't, and frankly I am horrified with what I see going on in the US and around the world. If people here in the US look far enough beyond their borders at the big picture, its pretty easy to understand why many countries dislike us. I know you were not saying that all Americans are idiots in that post (and I am not saying that you dislike us either), but I have seen many other posts where exactly that was stated so I thought I would use the opportunity to make a quick note of it. Of course it only takes a few bad apples to run a bunch, and there are plenty of those idiot "apples" roaming around the US growing numbers I have to admit. Of course I do see a lot of this shit coming from other regions of the world, and plenty of people being know-it-all's regarding Americans and the culture while getting it wrong as well, and that will always happen everywhere regardless of the region.

As far as being on topic -- Every time I look at this, it feels so much like the BK in early stages, but I was surprised that the wings on the KT almost looks shorter in length when you compare to the BK lower levels with the onion-dome shaped floor plate on the end. I know its been said before, but I just cant get over this.

I would love to visit this tower some day, would it be possible? I mean, you can could visit NK (as reclusive as it is) as long as you are respectful to their laws, and bow down to the statues of their great leader apparently. I know that many Americans live and work in Saudi Arabia. But how are visitors looked at from the US assuming they would be respectful to the locals and the laws? Would there be any animosity towards the visitors, would it be tolerated, or would it be welcomed? I ask because there are tons of engineering geeks in the US that would love to visit and see this! :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ mecca is the problem tp visit. Jeddah is not and i think this project will certainly open it up for more tourism


----------



## Khazim

Indica said:


> In all fairness (since this is an international forum), I would like to point out that not all Americans have blindfolds wrapped around their faces. I don't, and frankly I am horrified with what I see going on in the US and around the world. If people here in the US look far enough beyond their borders at the big picture, its pretty easy to understand why many countries dislike us. I know you were not saying that all Americans are idiots in that post (and I am not saying that you dislike us either), but I have seen many other posts where exactly that was stated so I thought I would use the opportunity to make a quick note of it. Of course it only takes a few bad apples to run a bunch, and there are plenty of those idiot "apples" roaming around the US growing numbers I have to admit. Of course I do see a lot of this shit coming from other regions of the world, and plenty of people being know-it-all's regarding Americans and the culture while getting it wrong as well, and that will always happen everywhere regardless of the region.
> 
> As far as being on topic -- Every time I look at this, it feels so much like the BK in early stages, but I was surprised that the wings on the KT almost looks shorter in length when you compare to the BK lower levels with the onion-dome shaped floor plate on the end. I know its been said before, but I just cant get over this.
> 
> I would love to visit this tower some day, would it be possible? I mean, you can could visit NK (as reclusive as it is) as long as you are respectful to their laws, and bow down to the statues of their great leader apparently. I know that many Americans live and work in Saudi Arabia. But how are visitors looked at from the US assuming they would be respectful to the locals and the laws? Would there be any animosity towards the visitors, would it be tolerated, or would it be welcomed? I ask because there are tons of engineering geeks in the US that would love to visit and see this! :cheers:


Off course you are welcome to be here, and you don't have to be worried about faking respect to the locals, im local here and im telling you its so fine we are a modern country even tho we miss freedom but theres no law to prefer saudi over none saudi here, in fact 3 weeks a go one of the royal family he was a minister of something he got banned to show in the media because he discriminate on a live tv and thats rarely to happen, + theres 10 millions foreigns out of 29 millions which mean randomly 1 out of 3 people approximately is foreign so its pretty safe here for american or europeans, its hard to explain it here but life here in jeddah or riyadh like going out in your normal day its like a similar version of dubai but woman's wearing abaya even without hijab and they cant drive here but instead the majority of the family's got a driver + a maid or a chef or a gardener but for males u can wear and do whatever u want' about the visa part it will come so close in fact the whole GCC will have one visa and they are working on in it right now, but you still can visit the country if you know someone here its like visiting visa, hopefully I answered what you were looking for


----------



## jhalsey

ThatOneGuy said:


> The Shard looks so tiny!


Imagine what the Kingdom Tower would look like in London!hno:


----------



## Fayez

*June 28, 2015 - 12:15pm*

looks like they are increasing the number of cranes around


----------



## ZZ-II

fayzoon said:


> June 28, 2015 - 12:15pm looks like they are increasing the number of cranes around


I think the cranes arround the wings will be removed and a third crane will be added to the core.


----------



## AboMalik

*JEDDAH | Kingdom Tower | 1000m+ | 3281ft+ | 170 fl | U/C*



Khazim said:


> Off course you are welcome to be here, and you don't have to be worried about faking respect to the locals, im local here and im telling you its so fine we are a modern country even tho we miss freedom but theres no law to prefer saudi over none saudi here, in fact 3 weeks a go one of the royal family he was a minister of something he got banned to show in the media because he discriminate on a live tv and thats rarely to happen, + theres 10 millions foreigns out of 29 millions which mean randomly 1 out of 3 people approximately is foreign so its pretty safe here for american or europeans, its hard to explain it here but life here in jeddah or riyadh like going out in your normal day its like a similar version of dubai but woman's wearing abaya even without hijab and they cant drive here but instead the majority of the family's got a driver + a maid or a chef or a gardener but for males u can wear and do whatever u want' about the visa part it will come so close in fact the whole GCC will have one visa and they are working on in it right now, but you still can visit the country if you know someone here its like visiting visa, hopefully I answered what you were looking for



I'm local and I lived in Jeddah for most of my life. I have to be fair and point out to the fact that the tourism infrastructure is not yet ready to welcome foreign visitors. Currently, the Saudi Tourism Commission is working to build the tourism infrastructure from the base up and they have already done great job. They want to first attract local people to visit and spend money on local tourism since millions of Saudis spend their money visiting UAE, Turkey, Europe, USA or other countries around the world. Once the tourism infrastructure is ready, local people are happy with the standard of services they find in touristic areas,,, then the government will consider opening up the doors for international visitors and tourists.

Visit
www.scta.gov.sa


----------



## Khazim

AboMalik said:


> I'm local and I lived in Jeddah for most of my life. I have to be fair and point out to the fact that the tourism infrastructure is not yet ready to welcome foreign visitors. Currently, the Saudi Tourism Commission is working to build the tourism infrastructure from the base up and they have already done great job. They want to first attract local people to visit and spend money on local tourism since millions of Saudis spend their money visiting UAE, Turkey, Europe, USA or other countries around the world. Once the tourism infrastructure is ready, local people are happy with the standard of services they find in touristic areas,,, then the government will consider opening up the doors for international visitors and tourists.
> 
> Visit
> www.scta.gov.sa


 I agree we are talking in the same page but what i wanted to mentioned that its not impossible to visit the country and you know that in fact 4 days a go a slovaki friend of my friend he came here to visit his friend and see hows life here and of course the majority of the people they get here in jeddah they got surprised and the majority mentioned that they didn't expect this they thought it will be so Stritc or the people wont be nice to them but all in all you won't understand a place till you visit it


----------



## Jaldepiqui

I couple of questions I have:

1.- At the current height we have, shouldn't we have seen already a different height in one of the floors? Wasn't it this switch of height the reason for the delay on getting taller?

2.- The Shard Baby: Awesome diagrams! I have just a question: It says they have been done by Paint. Won't it be difficult to update them? Why didn't you use a vector graphics tool where you have many more possibilities?


----------



## rcrd.ru-Sergey

cool


----------



## enrigue8

There s still a lot of to do to get it build.
hno:


----------



## VRS

looks surround area of that tower, its nothing, very quite area..


----------



## Mike-

beautiful :banana: :banana: :banana: :nuts:


----------



## Mike-

omg, totally forget about ground level floors



:bash:


----------



## Fayez

^^ I think the mall should be on the beach side because of the street, unless it's temporary


----------



## TheZoolooMaster

By the way, if any of you have significant investments:

The Kingdom tower is scheduled for completion in 2019, add one year to account for probable delay: in 2020 there will be another financial crisis. Sell before then


----------



## christos-greece

The stadium its close enough to Kingdom Tower? Let's say 500 metres or less?


----------



## Fayez

christos-greece said:


> The stadium its close enough to Kingdom Tower? Let's say 500 metres or less?


500 metres !! the neighbouring beach is 950 metres :lol:

BTW it's 9 kilometres but it's almost 5 minutes away by car  (WELLCOME TO SAUDI ARABIA)


----------



## xmxmx

Coruscant-esque tower


----------



## ZZ-II

xmxmx said:


> Coruscant-esque tower


in Coruscant this would be one of the smaller towers i guess :lol:


----------



## Sawe

ZZ-II said:


> in Coruscant this would be one of the smaller towers i guess :lol:


It's Emperor Palpatine's garden shed on coruscant.


----------



## Mike-




----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

Mike- said:


> :bash:


I think that observation deck should be directed to the sea.


----------



## The Shard Baby

Latest diagrams:


Kingdom Tower - South-West elevation progress diagram update (04.07.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

Close-up:


Kingdom Tower - South-West elevation progress diagram update [close-up version] (04.07.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

+Height bars:


Kingdom Tower - South-West elevation height progress diagram update [close-up version] (04.07.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

Please make your comments here, on my diagram thread, thank you.


----------



## Mike-

WUNDER-BAUM said:


> I think that observation deck should be directed to the sea.


probably, but it cant be directed straight to the sea anyway


----------



## naki

July 5, 2015 - 6:00am


----------



## Fayez

Are they willing to finish the whole basement floors before continuing ?? If not, why are they installing these cranes arround ? 

The reliable answer might explain the *slow down*


----------



## Khazim

fayzoon said:


> Are they willing to finish the whole basement floors before continuing ?? If not, why are they installing these cranes arround ?
> 
> The reliable answer might explain the *slow down*


I guess because last night i was passing by and i saw 2 new cranes right next to the building like 100-150 meters away it wasn't attached to the building so i guess they start working on it


----------



## Mike-

funny


----------



## santiagomendoza346

Stunning!


----------



## Fayez

Yup, more specifically either in the Middle East or in China


----------



## spirytus

desatento said:


> but this tower will be too high.












it's as high as the rest beside empty 400m spire...


----------



## spirytus

fayzoon said:


> Yup, more specifically either in the Middle East or in China


china 99%


----------



## Ultros

America can hardly get a 600 meter tower built... I'd love it if this part of the world could set a record again but I'd be shocked if it happens in my lifetime.


----------



## jogiba

Nakheel Tower AKA Al Burj in Dubai would have been taller .

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nakheel_Harbour_and_Tower
http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=2695035&postcount=116

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...s-build-worlds-tallest-building-1km-high.html

http://www.countrylife.co.uk/news/property-news/dubais-tallest-tower-32245












https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGwfMWqCyps


----------



## godgame

Ultros said:


> America can hardly get a 600 meter tower built... I'd love it if this part of the world could set a record again but I'd be shocked if it happens in my lifetime.


"america" doesnt build towers. various real estate companies do. im sure the govt could build an enormous sky ***** if they wanted to, but that waste of money probably wouldnt go over well with voters.


----------



## DubaiM

godgame said:


> "america" doesnt build towers. various real estate companies do. im sure the govt could build an enormous sky ***** if they wanted to, but that waste of money probably wouldnt go over well with voters.


In terms of wasting money, the USA already is the frontrunner.


----------



## godgame

DubaiM said:


> In terms of wasting money, the USA already is the frontrunner.


in some areas.
not in vanity projects though.


----------



## Ultros

godgame said:


> "america" doesnt build towers. various real estate companies do. im sure the govt could build an enormous sky ***** if they wanted to, but that waste of money probably wouldnt go over well with voters.


You know what I meant, no need for word games.

Developers here don't have any balls.


----------



## godgame

they build what they think will sell.
maybe the problem is companies are not willing to spend that much money for trophy offices. and the ones that are willing usually build their own thing, a hq tower, office campus, ect.


----------



## Fayez

spirytus said:


> china 99%


Middle East 99.9%


----------



## enrigue8

Nothing is too tall for us human.
We went to the moon so 1 km high skyscraper is nothing if we reallly want it.
It concern all the human and nothing resist human will and courage.
One day there will be 2 km high or more skyscrapers.


----------



## KøbenhavnK

fayzoon said:


> Middle East 99.9%


Greece: 0.00000001% :dead:


----------



## Erierak

nothin is too tall for us. that's right


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Since tomorrow is the Eid, and the day after Friday... could the construction be starting up again on Saturday??


----------



## rlw777

Ultros said:


> You know what I meant, no need for word games.
> 
> Developers here don't have any balls.


The Burj - financed by Sheik Khalifa bin Zayed al-Nahayan, head of the United Arab Emirates

Kingdom Tower - financed by Saudi Prince Alwaleed bin Talal

Developers in the US aren't connected to the government or a monarch so they have vastly different concerns. These towers are being built as part of a strategy to add tourism, attract businesses, and diversify these countries economies. Because they are smart enough to know that once the oil runs out if they haven't diversified they're screwed. Nobody wants to go hangout in the desert for shits and gigs.


----------



## rlw777

DubaiM said:


> In terms of wasting money, the USA already is the frontrunner.


Yikes. What does that say about the rest of the world if the USA is the frontrunner both in wasting money and making money.


----------



## Fayez

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> Since tomorrow is the Eid, and the day after Friday... could the construction be starting up again on Saturday??


The Eid is three days not just one. But, the main day is the first day which might be Friday or Saturday. So, the full construction capacity might return on Tuesday as maximum ..


----------



## Mike-




----------



## Ch.W

Cool!^^
Could you photoshop the KT into the skyline of Frankfurt? 
It's the only city in germany with a worth mentioning amount of skyscrapers. Would be really nice to see thiskay:


----------



## Mike-

easy bro  i just need materials - high resolution photo to edit... :nocrook:


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

^^ 
^^
That would have actually looked really good. These two seem to work together in this render.


----------



## Karachiwala

Thanks for the update


----------



## KillerZavatar

shows how massive the clock tower is as well :cheers:


----------



## Edil Arda

shows coolest tower with ugliest as well...


----------



## Fayez

shows tallest tower with coolest as well...


----------



## godgame

lol really? you are just being contrary. the clock tower is interesting, but it is NOT cool.


----------



## trananhthu90

great update


----------



## muflih

anybody know composition unit building usage for?? in Hotel, Apartment or whatelse in %


----------



## Mike-

Edil Arda said:


> shows coolest tower with ugliest as well...


The Clock Tower is amazing! Id like to even visit Makkah to see it, bt im not muslim and the entrance is prohibited for me


----------



## naki

July 16, 2015 - 7:00am Core pouring.


----------



## Fayez

naki said:


> July 16, 2015 - 7:00am Core pouring.


Core pouring? How can you be so sure?


----------



## ZZ-II

fayzoon said:


> Core pouring? How can you be so sure?


the concrete pumps at the top were working. They don't do that without a reason ^^


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

fayzoon said:


> The Eid is three days not just one. But, the main day is the first day which might be Friday or Saturday. So, the full construction capacity might return on Tuesday as maximum ..



Thanks for the info! I checked the live camera feed this morning, Jedda time, and the site seemed buzzing with activity - all the cranes were in operation and I could see many workers.


----------



## delphi7x10

*it won't happen*



Ultros said:


> America can hardly get a 600 meter tower built... I'd love it if this part of the world could set a record again but I'd be shocked if it happens in my lifetime.


In the US until some laws are changed, it will never happen. Builders are by law limited to 2000, above that the FAA controls the space. Not sure what it would take to get the OK, to build to these heights.
And then there are the NIMBYs and politicians, it would take years to just to get an OK, and cost millions in court fights, so why bother.


----------



## Kot Bazilio

WOW. This tower will be so huge. In few years we are waiting for 1.5 km tower projects


----------



## Rhino

So @ this rate, the tower will be ready for occupancy by, 2175 than?


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## naki

K.S.A said:


>


May ALLAH flood your life with happiness on this occasion. Wish you and your family very happy. Eid Mubarak.


----------



## naki

http://create.maka.im/display/preview/mb?id=Q3FHG0QF


----------



## vic22

Has the KT an official website? If it has ,can anyone post the URL please?


----------



## Ch.W

vic22 said:


> Has the KT an official website? If it has ,can anyone post the URL please?


www.kingdom.com.sa


----------



## DubaiM

Ch.W said:


> www.kingdom.com.sa


Bad looking website hno:


----------



## iKHALEDM

DubaiM said:


> Bad looking website hno:


that one the website for Kingdom Holding Company, not for the Tower!

http://www.jec.sa/en/homepage/


This is the website for the Tower.


----------



## Ch.W

Good to know:hi:


----------



## The Shard Baby

Latest diagrams:

Kingdom Tower - South-West elevation progress diagram update (18.07.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

Kingdom Tower - South-West elevation height progress diagram update [close-up version] (18.07.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr


----------



## vic22

Thank you so much!


----------



## vic22

iKHALEDM said:


> that one the website for Kingdom Holding Company, not for the Tower!
> 
> http://www.jec.sa/en/homepage/
> 
> 
> This is the website for the Tower.


Thank you so much!


----------



## vic22

Ch.W said:


> www.kingdom.com.sa


Anyway thank you too


----------



## Jaldepiqui

Thanks everyone! 

By the way, on Saturday next week we will do a whole month at the same height with no floor change...


----------



## GulfArabia

^^ eid is almost over, ramadan month is over,,, construction in major saudi cities will resume in normal pace again.


----------



## alamry

delphi7x10 said:


> In the US until some laws are changed, it will never happen. Builders are by law limited to 2000, above that the FAA controls the space. Not sure what it would take to get the OK, to build to these heights.
> And then there are the NIMBYs and politicians, it would take years to just to get an OK, and cost millions in court fights, so why bother.


The future of skyscrapers will be in the United States and Europe

We can find out by skyscrapers old high clouds as well as to the size of the future economy

American debt will recover to reserve funds approaching $ 100 trillion

Skyscraper Kingdom will become very small in the near future compared with the rest of skyscrapers coming at America and the European Union


America needs only to infrastructure development so that investors can build skyscrapers towering heights


أستخدم ترجمة قوقل والي يريد يترجم العربي بشكل سليم للانجليزي فكلامي المقصود منه 

أمريكا مستقبلا راح يكون فيها أبراج بارتفاعات اعلى من برج المملكه الي راح يكون قزم مقارنه فيها 

لانها راح تتخطى ازمة الديون هي والاتحاد الاوربي وتتحول الى فوائض أموال تقترب من 100 تريليون دولار 

الي تحتاجه امريكا هو البداية في تطوير البنى حتى يقدر المستثمرين على رفع عدد الادوار 

فالافضل عدم القياس على الوضع الحالي انما القياس على الواقع القديم وتوقع المستقبل بشكل افضل 

فدول ضعيفه اقتصادياتها مقارنه فيها وفرت بنى بدورها رفعت عدد الادوار واقتصاد امريكا والاتحاد الاوربي ماهوب عاجز عن تحقيق افضل منه مستقبلا


----------



## Fayez

alamry said:


> The future of skyscrapers will be in the United States and Europe
> 
> We can find out by skyscrapers old high clouds as well as to the size of the future economy
> 
> American debt will recover to reserve funds approaching $ 100 trillion
> 
> Skyscraper Kingdom will become very small in the near future compared with the rest of skyscrapers coming at America and the European Union
> 
> 
> America needs only to infrastructure development so that investors can build skyscrapers towering heights
> 
> 
> أستخدم ترجمة قوقل والي يريد يترجم العربي بشكل سليم للانجليزي فكلامي المقصود منه
> 
> أمريكا مستقبلا راح يكون فيها أبراج بارتفاعات اعلى من برج المملكه الي راح يكون قزم مقارنه فيها
> 
> لانها راح تتخطى ازمة الديون هي والاتحاد الاوربي وتتحول الى فوائض أموال تقترب من 100 تريليون دولار
> 
> الي تحتاجه امريكا هو البداية في تطوير البنى حتى يقدر المستثمرين على رفع عدد الادوار
> 
> فالافضل عدم القياس على الوضع الحالي انما القياس على الواقع القديم وتوقع المستقبل بشكل افضل
> 
> فدول ضعيفه اقتصادياتها مقارنه فيها وفرت بنى بدورها رفعت عدد الادوار واقتصاد امريكا والاتحاد الاوربي ماهوب عاجز عن تحقيق افضل منه مستقبلا


شكلك مره حاقد ههههههههههه لايكثر بس


----------



## alamry

fayzoon said:


> شكلك مره حاقد ههههههههههه لايكثر بس


هذا الواقع وما احب الكلام العاطفي 

كل الي تحتاجه الدول الي تملك اقتصاديات كبيره حتى لو كانت متقادمه هي الدخول في مرحلة تطوير البنى التحتيه حتى يقدر المستثمرين على تطوير مشاريعهم 

بمعنى ان الي تشوفه من بنايات قزمه باطوال ما تجاوز 600 متر شبيهه ببرج العرب او الفيصلية والي ظهرت قبل تطوير البنى وفي مرحلة كانت تعاني منها الامارات والسعودية من الديون 

تحطيم الارقام القياسية مستقبلا في بناء ناطحات السحاب تتجه بوصلته الى امريكا و دول اوربا واليابان 

دول مجلس التعاون على وشك التوقف عن تطوير بناها التحتيه وهي خارج قائمة المنافسة المستقبليه في تحطيم الارقام القياسية لفترة اكثر من 20 سنه قادمه 


Google translation

This is actually what I like emotional speech

All you need to states to have large economies even if they are obsolete to engage in infrastructure development phase is estimated up to investors to develop their projects

Meaning that the eagerness of buildings to dwarf what lengths exceeded 600 meters likeness Borg El Arab or Al Faisaliah Wali appeared before the development of infrastructure and in the stage was the United Arab Emirates and Saudi Arabia suffer from debt

Smashing records in the future in building skyscrapers compass heading to America and Europe and Japan

Cooperation Council (GCC) on the verge of stopping the development of infrastructure which is outside the list of future competition in breaking records for a period of more than 20 years to come


----------



## supr3mo

my drawing!


----------



## Ch.W

Great work, looks fantastic!


----------



## The-Real-Link

Great drawing!


----------



## supr3mo

Thanks guys :nocrook:


----------



## Fayez

Work is not resumed yet on the web cam, if I'm not wrong this whole week is holiday in a lot of companies in Saudi Arabia including Sabic where three of my brothers work. So, working might resume in the next week but, I hope it will be during this week..


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

I hope that after this holiday period, things will speed up.

The last months, progress (in height) has been very low, to my opinion.


----------



## AltinD

LOL @future of skyscrapers will be in Europe :lol:


----------



## DubaiM

alamry said:


> Skyscraper Kingdom will become very small in the near future compared with the rest of skyscrapers coming at America and the European Union


You obviously don't live in Europe...


----------



## alamry

DubaiM said:


> You obviously don't live in Europe...


ما اعرف اكتب انجليزي واعتمد على ترجمة قوقل والي عنده قدره على الترجمه يترجم له
أنا أعيش في السعودية وأعرف واقع بلدي مع اقتصاد وبنيه تحتيه ضعيفه مقارنه بدول اوربا الي تعاني الان من ازمة ديون 
أزمة الديون تسبب في توقف تطوير البنىة التحتيه وهذا يسبب توقف المستثمرين عن بناء مشاريع كبيره 
في حال تحسن الاقتصاد وتحسن قدرة الدول على تطوير البنى يستطيع المستثمرين بناء مشاريع كبيره 
دول الخليج شارفت على انهاء تطوير بناها التحتيه وهذا يعني اقتراب خروجها من المنافسه لفتره اكثر من 20 عام 
أمريكا واوربا واليابان تعاني من ازمات ديون لكنها تستطيع تجاوزها وتستطيع جمع فوائض ماليه عاليه بشكل كبير وتستطيع ان تطور بناها بالشكل الذي يسمح للمستثمرين بالقدره على بناء مشاريع كبيره 
برج المملكه سوف يصبح برج قزم مستقبلا ويشبه البنايات الصغيره حينما تعجز السعودية عن تطوير بناها التحتيه ويصبح المستثمرين غير قادرين على بناء مشاريع كبيره بسبب عدم قدرة البنية التحتيه على استيعاب مشاريع كبيره

I know what type English and relied on Cubase and he has to translate the translation of his
I live in Saudi Arabia and I know my reality with the economy and infrastructure weak compared to other countries of Europe to date suffer from the debt crisis
Debt crisis halted the development of infrastructure, and this is causing investors stopped building large projects
If the economy improves and improves the ability of States to develop infrastructure investors can build large projects
Gulf states are nearing an end to the development of its infrastructure and this means approaching exit from the competition for a period of more than 20 years
America, Europe and Japan suffer from the debt crises but they can overcome them and can collect a cash surpluses significantly high and can be built by the evolution of the form, which allows investors the ability to build large projects
Kingdom Tower dwarf tower will become in the future and looks like a small buildings when they are unable to Saudi Arabia for the development of infrastructure and become investors is able to build large projects because of lack of infrastructure capacity to absorb large projects

راح يتوقف النقاش 

The debate will depend


----------



## Checoblett

21/07/15 - 08:00pm


----------



## K.S.A

nice shot ^^


----------



## londonfai

alamry said:


> ما اعرف اكتب انجليزي واعتمد على ترجمة قوقل والي عنده قدره على الترجمه يترجم له
> أنا أعيش في السعودية وأعرف واقع بلدي مع اقتصاد وبنيه تحتيه ضعيفه مقارنه بدول اوربا الي تعاني الان من ازمة ديون
> أزمة الديون تسبب في توقف تطوير البنىة التحتيه وهذا يسبب توقف المستثمرين عن بناء مشاريع كبيره
> في حال تحسن الاقتصاد وتحسن قدرة الدول على تطوير البنى يستطيع المستثمرين بناء مشاريع كبيره
> دول الخليج شارفت على انهاء تطوير بناها التحتيه وهذا يعني اقتراب خروجها من المنافسه لفتره اكثر من 20 عام
> أمريكا واوربا واليابان تعاني من ازمات ديون لكنها تستطيع تجاوزها وتستطيع جمع فوائض ماليه عاليه بشكل كبير وتستطيع ان تطور بناها بالشكل الذي يسمح للمستثمرين بالقدره على بناء مشاريع كبيره
> برج المملكه سوف يصبح برج قزم مستقبلا ويشبه البنايات الصغيره حينما تعجز السعودية عن تطوير بناها التحتيه ويصبح المستثمرين غير قادرين على بناء مشاريع كبيره بسبب عدم قدرة البنية التحتيه على استيعاب مشاريع كبيره
> 
> I know what type English and relied on Cubase and he has to translate the translation of his
> I live in Saudi Arabia and I know my reality with the economy and infrastructure weak compared to other countries of Europe to date suffer from the debt crisis
> Debt crisis halted the development of infrastructure, and this is causing investors stopped building large projects
> If the economy improves and improves the ability of States to develop infrastructure investors can build large projects
> Gulf states are nearing an end to the development of its infrastructure and this means approaching exit from the competition for a period of more than 20 years
> America, Europe and Japan suffer from the debt crises but they can overcome them and can collect a cash surpluses significantly high and can be built by the evolution of the form, which allows investors the ability to build large projects
> Kingdom Tower dwarf tower will become in the future and looks like a small buildings when they are unable to Saudi Arabia for the development of infrastructure and become investors is able to build large projects because of lack of infrastructure capacity to absorb large projects
> 
> راح يتوقف النقاش
> 
> The debate will depend


ماتعرف انقليزي رح انطق في المنتدى المحلي انت واوروبا حقتك


----------



## Fayez

22/7/2015 8:00AM

work resumed! and there seems to be some ground breaking down there ..


----------



## Mike-

^^ this shot was made from another side - is this your own or there is another cam ??? If there is can u post its link please


----------



## Mike-

oh, i found it already, sorry


----------



## ZZ-II

Hopefully it'll progress a bit faster now.


----------



## Fayez

ZZ-II said:


> Hopefully it'll progress a bit faster now.


^^ Not a bit .. a lot !! :nuts:











1:30 pm


----------



## The Shard Baby

supr3mo said:


> my drawing!


Wow! Fantastic job on that cladding rendering! Maybe you can take over when I'm back and busy with school! 

Which programme did you use?


----------



## supr3mo

The Shard Baby said:


> Wow! Fantastic job on that cladding rendering! Maybe you can take over when I'm back and busy with school!
> 
> Which programme did you use?




Hello! Only used two programs "Paint-windows" and "Photopaint - CorelDarw" greetings


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
did you ever consider making a tutorial? SSP is missing so many drawings, I would be so happy if I knew how to make even crappy quick drawings, just to fill the empty cities of china on the website


----------



## speedygonzaly

comparison current kdt vs eifeltower

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19298490473/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## speedygonzaly

why the pic dont work?


----------



## Shaddorry

speedygonzaly said:


> why the pic dont work?


SSC Banned a lot of picture hosting sites because there was a lot of copyright abuse.


----------



## naki

July 22, 2015 - 6:45pm


----------



## eurico

The core itself are gigantic!!


----------



## godgame

the core is the total building.


----------



## Abdullah-atta

23.7.2015


----------



## baiu001

Cranes are everywhere :nuts:


free photo upload


----------



## Tibbers

I didn't read every single post, but when is it supposed to be topped?


----------



## ollo

^^^ In the near future .


----------



## rlw777

Tibbers said:


> I didn't read every single post, but when is it supposed to be topped?


----------



## Fayez

Tibbers said:


> I didn't read every single post, but when is it supposed to be topped?


after 3 to 4 years


----------



## lFurqanl

Looking good so far.


----------



## jogiba

Tibbers said:


> I didn't read every single post, but when is it supposed to be topped?














> The building is expected to finish construction in November 2019


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingdom_Tower


----------



## ramses59

*never*



jogiba said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingdom_Tower



impossible to finished before 2020 !!


----------



## alsaif2012

20/07/2015


----------



## The Shard Baby

We have a hoist! :banana:


----------



## K.S.A

^^ what's the red thing on the left side ?


----------



## FTL Beach Bum

K.S.A said:


> ^^ what's the red thing on the left side ?


Construction elevator.


----------



## vic22

All the steel around the core in the base is the rest of the floor under construction?


----------



## Mike-

we got first core jump for last month


----------



## skyperu34

Outstanding photo!!!


----------



## Fayez

The basement mall foundation looking good


----------



## The Shard Baby

*Kingdom Tower current height = 74.27m / 243.67ft
Kingdom Tower current total height = 81.86m/ 268.57ft (includes basements) *

Latest diagrams:

Kingdom Tower - South-West elevation progress diagram update (25.07.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

Kingdom Tower - South-West elevation height progress diagram update [close-up version] (25.07.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

Kingdom Tower - South-West elevation 1 month progress diagram (27.06.2015 - 25.07.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

Kingdom Tower - South-West elevation 1 month progress single comparison diagram (27.06.2015 - 25.07.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr


----------



## The Shard Baby

*Latest structure progress summary:*

-Level 15 has emerged out of the central core jump-form = *Level 17 *of the central core has been cast; rebar preparation the for Level 18.

-Level 8 has emerged out of the core wing jump-forms on the South-West and North wing = *Level 10* of these core wings have been cast; rebar preparation for casting the Level 11 on these core wings. 
The South-East core wing is currently at this stage, but are one floor behind.

-Most of the the Basement 1 & Basement 2 floor slabs have been cast, formwork preparation for the walls of Basements 1 & 2 are complete.

-The new TC1 (Tower Crane 1) was removed, for reasons of which we are still uncertain about.

-A third jumping core crane will be installed into the North-East elevation of the building.

-Kingdom Tower current height = *74.27m / 243.67ft*
-Kingdom Tower current total height = *81.86m/ 268.57ft* (includes basements) 

Yet again, thanks for the photo updates everybody!


----------



## alsaif2012

26/07/2015


----------



## iKHALEDM

fayzoon said:


> The basement mall foundation looking good


I thinks it's the foundation for the parking lots, not the mall!


----------



## alsaif2012




----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE

In my opinion everyting in Jeddah will be change after this project .

Jeddah has a good economy (without Oil) and a lot of foreigners visitors .

so they have to care of this city and it will be more beautiful.

you guys will remember my post soon .


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

The KT has made progress since I last visited


----------



## Mike-




----------



## speedygonzaly

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20053981425/sizes/l

current kdt vs cologne cathedral


----------



## Ultros

압둘라-爱- LOVE;125869629 said:


> In my opinion everyting in Jeddah will be change after this project .
> 
> Jeddah has a good economy (without Oil) and a lot of foreigners visitors .
> 
> so they have to care of this city and it will be more beautiful.
> 
> you guys will remember my post soon .


I will remember your post forever and always.


----------



## naki

Mike- said:


>


They are brothers:banana:


----------



## Fayez

A lot of foundations !!


----------



## KillerZavatar

Any supporting 150m+ towers in prep stage yet?


----------



## stop that

The world's first hypertall, I wonder if in ten years hypertalls will be as common as supertalls are today.
After this the only place left to hit will be the 'mile high' tower, I think that might be a bit longer away than ten years tho


----------



## Shaddorry

stop that said:


> The world's first hypertall, I wonder if in ten years hypertalls will be as common as supertalls are today.
> After this the only place left to hit will be the 'mile high' tower, I think that might be a bit longer away than ten years tho


We all wonder for that question. I hope I'll still be around to even see the first gigatall being built.

I have a previous post of me about this here:



Shaddorry said:


> You're close, but this is how I see it:
> 
> Lowrise - < 100m
> Highrise - 100m - 200m
> Skyscraper - 200m - 300m
> Supertall - 300m - 600m
> Megatall - 600m - 1000m
> 
> 
> *HYPERTALL - 1000m - 2000m
> Gigatall - 2000m - 3000m
> Teratall - 3000m - 4000m
> Ultratall - 4000m - 5000m
> Petatall - 5000m - 8000m
> Yotatall - 8000m - 10 000m
> Monolisk - 10 000 - 15 000
> Orbitalisk - 15 000m + *


----------



## iKHALEDM

I don't think that anytime we will reach Gigatall!


----------



## Shaddorry

iKHALEDM said:


> I don't think that anytime we will reach Gigatall!


Well I'm only 20 years old so I have time :lol: (I hope) :cheers:


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ Skyscraper should be the name for the 200-300m range no?


----------



## Shaddorry

brickellresidence said:


> ^^ Skyscraper should be the name for the 200-300m range no?


Now that you mention it :lol: I knew something was missing, I changed it.


----------



## supninerfan

So this will be the first hypertall. I almost feel like Burj Khalifa should be considered a hypertall.


----------



## The Shard Baby

Now I really do believe that SSC are overdue a change of the thread grouping system for the World Development News forums. 

*Megatalls*
Discussions of projects under construction at least 600m/2,000 ft tall. 
» *Proposed Megatalls*

*Supertalls*
Discussions of projects under construction at least 300m/1,000 ft tall.
» *Proposed Supertalls*

*Skyscrapers*
Discussions of projects under construction between 200-299m/650-999ft tall.
» *Proposed Skyscrapers*

*Highrises*
Discussions of projects under construction between 100-199m/300-649ft tall.
» *Proposed Highrises*

Etc.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
pretty sure you meant to say 600m and 2000 feet


----------



## Shaddorry

The Shard Baby said:


> Now I really do believe that SSC are overdue a change of the thread grouping system for the World Development News forums.
> 
> *Megatalls*
> Discussions of projects under construction at least 300m/1,000 ft tall.
> » *Proposed Megatalls*
> 
> *Supertalls*
> Discussions of projects under construction at least 300m/1,000 ft tall.
> » *Proposed Supertalls*
> 
> *Skyscrapers*
> Discussions of projects under construction between 200-299m/650-999ft tall.
> » *Proposed Skyscrapers*
> 
> *Highrises*
> Discussions of projects under construction between 100-199m/300-649ft tall.
> » *Proposed Highrises*
> 
> Etc.


Do you know who's job this is?


----------



## skyline13

da noor said:


> hello... i'm too late know about this project...
> i'm from indonesia


u need to read more... 
#baca yg rajin gih


----------



## DUBAI10000

This has absolutely nothing to do with the Kingdom Tower, however how do you get a signature.


----------



## northernsamar1

Taken late afternoon today.


----------



## Saleh93

^^ This is Lamar Towersnot the kingdom tower.


----------



## Shaddorry

DUBAI10000 said:


> This has absolutely nothing to do with the Kingdom Tower, however how do you get a signature.


via account settings. you're welcome :cheers:


----------



## K.S.A

August 6, 2015 - 2:45pm










:cheers:


----------



## Silent soul

^^ You could paste the photo of small size with a hyperlink to a bigger size. That would be better.


----------



## ZZ-II

the next pour at the core can't be that far away when i look at the last pic


----------



## jhalsey

Confused by the floor numberings painted on the concrete.


----------



## alsaif2012

DJI inspire 1
jeddah 4k 2015


----------



## LASTKA

Silent soul said:


> ^^ You could paste the photo of small size with a hyperlink to a bigger size. That would be better.


Your are right! let me do this!

1445


----------



## Aalecki

How hot is it there now? Is that why they are working in the basement where it's cooler?


----------



## iKHALEDM

Aalecki said:


> How hot is it there now? Is that why they are working in the basement where it's cooler?


it's 46 degrees. But that's not a reason for working down.


----------



## Edo warta

da noor said:


> hello... i'm too late know about this project...
> i'm from indonesia


Hi, im from indo too.. surabaya exactly.. i hope soon indonesia will have more supertall than now....)


----------



## Edo warta

whether it be cool if a tallest building in the world is located in the desert and are not surrounded by high-rise buildings in the vicinity???:cheers:


----------



## delphi7x10

surfnasi said:


> The construction speed on this tower seems to have slowed some what.Wish it would speed up a bit more........


To really get moving, you need several things at the op and at the bottom. At the top you need climbing cranes to be all set, climbing forms to set and ready, and climbing Concrete pumps and booms. At the bottom, you need places where trucks can easily deliver loads for the cranes on leg, and another where concrete can be delivered for each of the concrete pumps at the top. Once you get the pipes full and start pumping that concrete, you want to keep going. It takes a lot of work to empty and clean those lines, and get even worse if things fall behind and it begins to set in pipes.


----------



## trustevil

delphi7x10 said:


> To really get moving, you need several things at the op and at the bottom. At the top you need climbing cranes to be all set, climbing forms to set and ready, and climbing Concrete pumps and booms. At the bottom, you need places where trucks can easily deliver loads for the cranes on leg, and another where concrete can be delivered for each of the concrete pumps at the top. Once you get the pipes full and start pumping that concrete, you want to keep going. It takes a lot of work to empty and clean those lines, and get even worse if things fall behind and it begins to set in pipes.


I always wondered how they manage to get that concrete all the way up to the top of the building and after i figured that out i wondered how the heck the concrete doesnt harden inside the tubes...? And if it does, how do they get it liquefied again or what happens?


----------



## jogiba

It should be about the same as Burj Dubai/Khalifa with concrete pumping.



> Multiple attributes of the Burj Dubai make this project one-of-a-kind:
> •Only high compressive strength concrete mixtures are being used on this project.
> •Pours are only done at night because of the hot temperatures during the day.
> •Concrete is chilled in the concrete plant prior to preparation and part of the water is replaced
> with shards of ice, which allows the concrete to be transferred at 82°F (28°C) (night-time temperatures in Dubai usually reach 104°) to the project site.
> •Each batch of concrete is monitored and logged in the plant; before transferring the concrete to the pumps, the temperature and flowability are checked regularly; sample cubes of the batches are poured to check pressure.
> •Putzmeister engineers developed a unique delivery line system where the line’s wear behavior, its compressive strength and routing throughout the structure was considered.
> •The 75,347 ft2 (7,000m2) base plate of the structure was placed by numerous Putzmeister boom pumps. The foundation is supported by 200, 5-ft (1.5m) diameter concrete piles for the core tower and 650 concrete piles for the tower’s wing sections.
> •Three of the trailer pump delivery lines were connected to the three MX 28-4 T Putzmeister placing booms, which were secured on platforms of an auto-climbing formwork and stood on 52-foot high (16m) tubular columns for the structure’s wing sections.


http://www.putzmeisteramerica.com/n...eister-Pump-Breaks-World-Record-at-Burj-Dubai


----------



## haisonch

Awesome, the tallest building will rise up !


----------



## naki

Core jumping!!!New height!!!


----------



## Mike-

they should find one more worker to clean this cam every morning


----------



## ZZ-II

It seems the progress at the wing-floors is alot better now.


----------



## candelaria

any idea of the start date?


----------



## evernikao

Hi guys, one question, does any of you know the approximate height of the stores in this building? The distance between one floor and the next?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Most floors are 4.000 m.
But some are different (mechanical floors etc.).

The diagram of the tower passes by in this thread from time to time.
There, you can see the floor heights.


----------



## ZZ-II

just saw on the cam they're lifting up some thing which looks like a formwork. could be for the floors at the core


----------



## Redzio

^^ http://archives2.earthcam.com/archi.../archive1/2015/08/10/1900.jpg?i=1439225307717


----------



## The Shard Baby

Latest diagrams:

Kingdom Tower - South-West elevation progress diagram update (08.08.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr

Kingdom Tower - South-West elevation height progress diagram update [close-up version] (08.08.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr


----------



## sashwin99

What will this tower be used for? Heard it has tons of mosques and shopping malls inside of it.


----------



## sashwin99

Will the KT be swathed in fog in winter? Or will it be as hot as the ground below?


----------



## Saleh93

Today










@nour3iny_mk


----------



## Redzio

^^ Thank you  Have you got more?


----------



## ZZ-II

Great to see the formworks for the floors finally coming! Same will happen at the wings as well in the next weeks. That means the tower will rise alot faster soon.


----------



## Fayez

Damn it !! can't wait for this thing to grow up


----------



## surfnasi

^^Its SLOWLY growing


----------



## VRS

thats because this 1 km height...
cant same speed construction with regular 300m tower


----------



## Fayez

Construction speed when considering the height and the size of the tower *is more than acceptable*


----------



## alsaif2012

new update google earth


----------



## Mahdi Rasoul

del


----------



## Daniela.m.j

How many mts have that area?


----------



## DR.JEDDAH

*Kingdom City Shopping Mall*


134256074

*ENJOY:cheers:*​


----------



## muflih

But it was stand alone.. OMG


----------



## arquivlc

When it's expected to end the construction?


----------



## vic22

arquivlc said:


> When it's expected to end the construction?


2018


----------



## Omar2020

Well It get faster as they reach the top ?. From what i see the tower gets narrower as you go up.


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

DR.JEDDAH said:


> *Kingdom City Shopping Mall*
> 
> 
> 134256074
> 
> *ENJOY:cheers:*​


So Cool.


----------



## titiwangsa

'to infinity and beyond' lol


----------



## raxa

Well its quite ambitious, I'll give it that


----------



## K.S.A

@kingdomtower3


----------



## ZZ-II

Awesome pics!

Btw. when i look on the webcam it seems they're installing the climbing formworks at the wings too now. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## Checoblett

From what date are these images?


----------



## ZZ-II

Checoblett said:


> From what date are these images?


Different. I see one from this month but also one which is months old already.


----------



## Shaddorry

The first milestone is yet the double of the hight it has now. When it passes 151m, it's higher than the Tour Midi in Brussels, which was once in the late 60's the tallest building in Europe, and yet the tallest in Belgium today.


----------



## wespje1990

^^
whatever


----------



## supninerfan

Why is a random building in Belgium a milestone?


----------



## delphi7x10

*Floor size*



Saleh93 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @nour3iny_mk


Thanks for a great picture.
Now that we have a good clean picture we can see clearly that the floors will extend well past the core walls. If they go out this far all the way around the building, that is a lot of square footage, and that make sense.


----------



## godgame

delphi7x10 said:


> Thanks for a great picture.
> Now that we have a good clean picture we can see clearly that the floors will extend well past the core walls. If they go out this far all the way around the building, that is a lot of square footage, and that make sense.


a bit past the core walls.


----------



## Shaddorry

supninerfan said:


> Why is a random building in Belgium a milestone?


Not a random building. :bash: It's the same as saying that the petronas towers are random now. Tour midi was the tallest in europe in the last years of the 60's. At least I have something to look out to. :cheers:

Why so negative?


----------



## AlexDemens

Shaddorry said:


> Not a random building. :bash: It's the same as saying that the petronas towers are random now. Tour midi was the tallest in europe in the last years of the 60's. At least I have something to look out to. :cheers:
> 
> Why so negative?


Since 1953, tallest building in Europe is MV Lomonosov State University (239m, Moscow). Your West-European "tallest" Tour du Midi (148m) :lol:. Let's see beyond your nose :bash:


----------



## KillerZavatar

And a world's tallest and a Europe's tallest is a big difference. Can't put that buolding and petronas in the same room, just ridiculous.


----------



## Shaddorry

AlexDemens said:


> Since 1953, tallest building in Europe is MV Lomonosov State University (239m, Moscow). Your West-European "tallest" Tour du Midi (148m) :lol:. Let's see beyond your nose :bash:


Ok west european then I recon my mistake. My bad. But Still it's the first Milestone to me.


----------



## supninerfan

Shaddorry said:


> Ok west european then I recon my mistake. My bad. But Still it's the first Milestone to me.


Not trying to be negative but it is random because neither Western Europe nor any part of Europe have anything to do with Jeddah or the Kingdom Tower. This is going to be tallest in the world so a not random milestone would be comparing it to other world's tallest or regional current tallest.


----------



## jogiba

Shaddorry said:


> The first milestone is yet the double of the hight it has now. When it passes 151m, it's higher than the Tour Midi in Brussels, which was once in the late 60's the tallest building in Europe, and yet the tallest in Belgium today.


148m
http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/tour-du-midi/4101


----------



## rlw777

Shaddorry said:


> Not a random building. :bash: It's the same as saying that the petronas towers are random now. Tour midi was the tallest in europe in the last years of the 60's. At least I have something to look out to. :cheers:
> 
> Why so negative?


Tour Midi IS quite arbitrary. Here's a waaaay to broad list of significant height milestones. I suggest sticking to the buildings in red maybe.

World's Tallest Buildings by Continent


----------



## HiJazzey

The only milestones that are relevant to the Kingdom Tower are:

Tallest in Jeddah - The headquarters (240m)
Tallest in Hijaz - Mecca clock tower (601m)
Tallest in Saudi - as above
Tallest in MENA - BK (830m)
WTB - as above.

It hasn't reached any of the milestones


----------



## Shaddorry

As I said guys, it was a personal milestone. We're getting way to deep in this than we should. Let us just sit back again and enjoy seeing it grow. :cheers:


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

rlw777 said:


> Tour Midi IS quite arbitrary. Here's a waaaay to broad list of significant height milestones. I suggest sticking to the buildings in red maybe.
> 
> World's Tallest Buildings by Continent


^^ I looked through the list and it is definitely a noble effort but it does have some glaring errors in it.


----------



## Fayez

rlw777 said:


> Tour Midi IS quite arbitrary. Here's a waaaay to broad list of significant height milestones. I suggest sticking to the buildings in red maybe.
> 
> World's Tallest Buildings by Continent


shows how great Burj Khalifa and how even greater Kingdom Tower will be ..


----------



## Mike-

50 celsius... omg... how can they work??? 



meanwhile red tower crane jumped!


----------



## GTR66

They probably did what they did with the Burj Dubai and only work at night during the week when it was cooler and they could get the trucks in and out easier. 150 degrees or 50 degrees Celsius is way too hot for people to be working in. Great to see the cranes growing again.


----------



## iKHALEDM

^^ My friend, it actually reaches more than 50Cº.

sometimes it reaches 55Cº.


----------



## surfnasi

I have often lived and worked in over 50 c tempertures as an electrician in the desert in Central Australia and in NW Western Australia and Central Queensland for 12 hours a day 28 days straight on different construction projects,oil and gas refinerys and copper extraction plants and coal mines

Is still 40 c 11pm at night sometimes

I have seen people collaspe to the ground whislt standing up working many times

When its really hot and your doing physical work you need drink up to 15 litres of water a day,work for 10 mins and rest for 5mins and drink water

You need the wear long sleeve shirts and long trouses which hold moisture from you sweating,the moist clothes help keep you cooler and keep the sun off

Need to wear a broad brim hat,hard hat and sunglasses 

Its not easy to work in extreme heat but its possible to still be productive

I was on at Moonba Oil and Gas Refinery 1200 km north of Adelaidle in South Australia after a big explosion and fire rebuilding it,was 53 c in the shade,could probably add another 5 c if the reading was in direct sunlight

Hats off to the guys working on this tower ,would not be much fun in this heat


----------



## Khazim

Today was the hottest day in jeddah that ever recorded it reached 50c also its the hottest day iv ever witness it caused by a strom as i read in the news, the noraml temperature in the summer here it goes something between 29-39 so its way cooler here comparing to other cities in the GCC like riyadh kuwait and manama its always around 45c in the summer


----------



## KlausDiggy

Shaddorry said:


> The first milestone is yet the double of the hight it has now. When it passes 151m, it's higher than the Tour Midi in Brussels, which was once in the late 60's the tallest building in Europe, and yet the tallest in Belgium today.


Only in Westeurope. 


Lomonosov Moscow State University 240m Moscow
Palace of Culture and Science 231m, Warsaw
Ukraine Hotel 206m Moscow
BT Tower 188m London
Building on Kotelnicheskaya Embankment 176m Moscow
Ministry of Foreign Affairs 172m Moscow
Kudrinskaya Square 160m Moscow

are in the 60's taller than Tour du Midi.

source--->http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=69552746&page=1


----------



## bicke2

http://www.earthcam.net/projects/jeddaheconomiccompany/kingdomtower/?cam=gpc1&type=pano


----------



## dunefreezer

iKHALEDM said:


> ^^ My friend, it actually reaches more than 50Cº.
> 
> sometimes it reaches 55Cº.


Holy crap.


----------



## K.S.A

21.8.2015


----------



## alsaif2012




----------



## DFDalton

It seems to me that construction has slowed to a crawl. Very reminiscent of what happened to the ill-fated Waterview Tower in my neck of the woods in 2007/2008. That one sat as an abandoned 20-story concrete hulk for 5 years before it was eventually redesigned and completed at half the original height. 

You do have to wonder if $40/bbl oil is playing negatively into the financial viability of this mega-project, which includes not just the tower, but also tens of billions of dollars of construction around it. My understanding is that the Kingdom Tower is essentially the "loss-leader" for the city that is to be developed along with it. That would seem to make it very susceptible to being scaled back somewhat.


----------



## Khazim

فيديو مشروع مول مدينة المملكة ف جده التابع لمشروع برج المملكة 
Kingdom tower mall video from Twitter 
https://t.co/g8kgBBTFax


----------



## godgame

alemano said:


> dry! dry! Working conditions good for a :cheers: cold beer :lol:


do they allow beer?


----------



## miszkin

Of course they allow beer. But you need to brew it yourself and not let the authorities catch you while doing so.


----------



## sport123

Mike- said:


> no! Actually thermal gradient is 6,5 degrees per kilometer and there is no sense to use air intake on the tip of KTs spire just for 6 degrees. Im sure they gonna use standart air cooling system but very powerfull to cool entire building.


The difference of 6.5 degrees can produce enormous savings in energy. 
The air at that height should be much cleaner. This can also reduce the cost of clearing the air from dust?


----------



## Checoblett

Here is the September update


----------



## Marzzzzzz

absolutely mind-blowing


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

sport123 said:


> The difference of 6.5 degrees can produce enormous savings in energy.
> The air at that height should be much cleaner. This can also reduce the cost of clearing the air from dust?


Problem is - you'd need a quite huge air intake at the top and even bigger (and heavier) fans and machinery to force the air down through the building. That requires loads of room - and structural resistance - near the top, where you don't really have that much of either.


----------



## K.S.A

4.9.2015


----------



## naki

K.S.A said:


> 4.9.2015


Who can clean the cam ?hno:


----------



## Mike-

^^ and turn, they are both askew now :lol:


----------



## vic22

Are there available photos of the inside of the core?


----------



## STR

The-Real-Link said:


> I had commented the exact same intrigue that we have more void in this tower than we thought. I'm surprised they couldn't do *something* with the 20 or so floors of empty space from the 130s.
> 
> But at the same time that could be a slightly outdated rendering / planning map.


No...the design for this building was fixed about 2.5 to 3 years ago. The diagram the other person posted is a more polished, if less revealing, copy of what I posted online years ago. It looks pretty much identical.

The "normal" floors end at the 126th, which is at 506m.
There's 30 floors worth of mechanical spaces above that.
Then there's the prince's penthouse (and terrace) on the 157th, which is at 630m.
There's about 4 floors more of mechanical space above that, ending at the '167th' floor at 670m.
Everything up to 962m is concrete and steel spire. There appears to be some access points at around the 800m level, but no indication of floors.
From 962 to the tip is all steel tubing.

Including the lower mechanical floors, a bit more than half the height of this building will be unoccupied most of the time.


----------



## KillerZavatar

STR said:


> Including the lower mechanical floors, a bit more than half the height of this building will be unoccupied most of the time.


so is it by definition a building or a tower? :lol:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

If it is a tower, then the Burj Khalifa won't be the tallest structure, but it will still remain the tallest building :/


----------



## ZZ-II

It'll be a building, don't worry guys


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
it was meant as a joke  mechanical floors count as well


----------



## Bulevardi

Markus F said:


> Parking/Loading/???
> Parking
> CONCOURSE
> 1 Hotel & Serv Apts & Resi Lobby/Amenities
> 2 Lobby/Amenities
> 4 SPA
> 6-15 Office
> 16 MEP
> 17 MEP/???
> 19 Green line
> 20 EXECUTIVE CLUB
> 21-27 Hotel Guest Rooms
> 28-39 SERVICE APTS Branded Residences
> (39 Green line)
> 40 MEP?
> 41 MEP/???
> 42 Sky Lobby Group 1/AMENITY
> 43 Sky Lobby Group 2
> 44-68 Residential Group 1
> (56 Green line)
> 69 MEP
> 70 MEP/???
> 71 Green line
> 72-83 Residential Group 2
> 84 Sky Lobby (Res. 3)
> 85 Green line
> 86-99 Residential Group 3A
> 100-102 Empty
> 103 Green line
> 104-120 Residential Group 3B
> 121-123 Empty
> 124 Green line
> 125 Observatory
> 126 Skylobby (Res. 4)
> 127-134 Residential Group 4
> 135 *???*
> 136 Top of *???*
> 137-156 VOID
> 157 Helipad access
> Above 157 *???*


1-156 : a lot of space to accommodate refugees and war victims who lost their home, from neighbour countries.


----------



## SMCYB

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> If it is a tower, then the Burj Khalifa won't be the tallest structure, but it will still remain the tallest building :/


----------



## K.S.A

5 / 9 / 2015


----------



## Mike-

^^ core rising pretty fast, wings are frozen :dunno: Thanks for photo!


----------



## Surrealplaces

Some really good progress on this now.


----------



## Fayez

Gabriel900 said:


> Jeddah is one Thing, Dubai is another ... When BK was a couple of floors above ground, lots of megaprojects and towers were either Under Construction or almost completed. Dubai's goals are different than Jeddah's. That being said the area around the tower will develop but in a slower pace.


BK was in the middle of the City beside the main street, this one is in the middle of a 2 million sq meters megaproject


----------



## mohsin22

nice


----------



## Fayez

I'm sure tourism will change in 180 degrees after this project. Everyone doubts .. wait, see and and remember what I said. A lot of huge gevernment decisions will be made in these coming years ...


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

I surely hope so!
SA is a country I would like to visit one day.


----------



## Lionia

malec said:


> A diagram comparing a 1000m version of Kingdom Tower to other supertalls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Gizmodo, http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/4/2011/08/building-comparison-gizmodo.jpg
> 
> 
> New renderings (as of August 1st 2011):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The observation platform at approximately 675m+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture - http://smithgill.com/#/news/kingdom_tower_announcement/
> 
> 
> Architect's article:
> 
> Source: http://smithgill.com/media/pdfs/Kingdom_for_web4.pdf
> 
> 
> The site: *Set of photos showing the construction site by the end of 2011 / beginning of 2012* (official construction start scheduled for 1st of January 2012)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Azam, user of the aqarcity forum
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Old Rendering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In July this was posted on the Saudi forum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we get this:
> 
> 
> 
> *Kingdom Company (KHC) Announced Bechtel as the Chosen Company to Supervise the Construction of the Massive Jeddah Project, Investment Value Estimated at SR50 billion*
> (17/09/2007)
> 
> Project Master plan received by Pickard Chilton
> 
> Click To Enlarge Kingdom Holding Company, Chaired by HRH Prince Alwaleed bin Talal bin Abdulaziz Alsaud, announced today Monday 17th September 2007, that Bechtel (BEKtl) company was chosen to supervise and develop the real estate project in Jeddah. Bechtel company was chosen out of seven other companies that were in a competitive bid to supervise and develop the Jeddah project.
> 
> Bechtel is a global engineering, construction and project management company with more than a century of experience on complex projects in challenging locations especially in Saudi. Privately owned with headquarters in San Francisco, they have 40 offices around the world and nearly 40,000 employees.
> 
> Kingdom Holding Company received the Jeddah Project Master plan from Pickard Chilton, reputable and renowned designers who have designed some of the world’s significant and recognizable buildings, including Kingdom Center recognized by its iconic tower.
> 
> The Jeddah project, one of the major real estate projects planned by Kingdom Holding Company, and other projects in Riyadh, has an area of 5.3 million square meters and is located in the city's northern area on the Red Sea coastline, which is a strategic area for the development of this project. The investment value of the project is estimated at SR50 billion upon completion, comprising of a *colossal sky scraper* with a surrounding area for other facilities (residential, commercial, construction of a five star hotel and offices). The residential area will be 1.5 million square meters, the size of the commercial area will be 470,000 square meters, education vicinity with an area of 150,000 square meters and the size of the offices area will be 800,000 square meters. The remaining lands will be utilized for leisure facilities, tourism and the construction of four star hotels.
> 
> Furthermore, there are plans for the development of a diplomatic quarter on the Jeddah land. The site plans for the land were developed by HOK, a Canadian company that has world wide recognition. The project will also connect the Red Sea coastline of the area to Sharm Obhur, an environment of natural beauty. KHC is also currently in cooperation with the Jeddah municipality and other administrations to ensure that all the appropriate requirements are met for the success of the project. KHC is known for the high quality of their real estate projects that have won international awards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://kingdom.com.sa/index.asp?id=73&prlsid=33


 
50B will be enough to pay entirely the debt of one of the poor country

no counting how much will cost annually the maintenance and the insurance of the building


----------



## Fayez

^^ The date is 2007 and we are in 2015 and you are talking about it ? Really??

BTW, this SR50 billion was for the mile high tower but, after the soil test failure the plan changed into a city of SR75 billion cost. YOU MUST BE SO OUT OF DATE !


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

About the current height: the wing on the right in the main webcam view has read 010 for at least a month, but it looks like it's really on floor 12. I wonder why they don't change the floor number? hno:


----------



## jhalsey

The floor numbering has always been confusing on this project.


----------



## bengyap

Is this correct? I just google mapped Kingdom Tower and it seems like it's just 2 km away from the end of the runway of the King Abdulaziz Airport.

See this link: https://www.google.ca/maps/place/Kingdom+Tower,+Obhur+Al+Shamaliah,+Jeddah+Saudi+Arabia/@21.6932329,39.1265048,12.75z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x15c1620d6d701c73:0xe073e4f58292231


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

fayzoon said:


> I'm sure tourism will change in 180 degrees after this project. Everyone doubts .. wait, see and and remember what I said. A lot of huge gevernment decisions will be made in these coming years ...


That's what I'm thinking too, and I hope you're right.


----------



## The Shard Baby

bengyap said:


> Is this correct? I just google mapped Kingdom Tower and it seems like it's just 2 km away from the end of the runway of the King Abdulaziz Airport.
> 
> See this link: https://www.google.ca/maps/place/Kingdom+Tower,+Obhur+Al+Shamaliah,+Jeddah+Saudi+Arabia/@21.6932329,39.1265048,12.75z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x15c1620d6d701c73:0xe073e4f58292231


:yes:


----------



## ZZ-II

One concrete pump at the core is working right now it seems


----------



## ericmacm

This tower is going to look amazing.

I'd like to visit it one day. Hopefully Saudi Arabia is better for tourism by then.


----------



## Fayez

ericmacm said:


> This tower is going to look amazing.
> 
> I'd like to visit it one day. Hopefully Saudi Arabia is better for tourism by then.


It's obvious that it will be better for tourism, otherwise they wouldn't be building all this huge thing ..


Take it from me, everyone thinks that the Saudi Government doesn't have good future planning but, I'm a citizen living in this country and its government has a better future planning than any outsider could imagine !


----------



## godgame

yeah hows that oil economy going?


----------



## Waleed-fahad

Gabriel900 said:


> Jeddah is one Thing, Dubai is another ... When BK was a couple of floors above ground, lots of megaprojects and towers were either Under Construction or almost completed. Dubai's goals are different than Jeddah's. That being said the area around the tower will develop but in a slower pace.



It seems you do not have an idea of ​​the giant projects Jeddah and King Abdullah Economic City which lies about little


----------



## francais22

Waleed-fahad said:


> It seems you do not have an idea of ​​the giant projects Jeddah and King Abdullah Economic City which lies about little


King Abdullah Economic City is located in Riyad, isn't it ? It's a big project but Dubaï have alot more projects.


----------



## GulfArabia

King Abdullah Economic City is like 10 km north of Jeddah (will be populated with 2 million people)

King Abdullah financial district is in Riyadh (3 supernal towers and 20+? small high rises)


----------



## Gabriel900

Waleed-fahad said:


> It seems you do not have an idea of ​​the giant projects Jeddah and King Abdullah Economic City which lies about little


Dubai was running low on oil that is why they shifted their economy towards Tourism and Real estate ... The Ruler then gave the green light for many many many incredibly huge megaprojects alongside easing the investment of foreign international investors in real estate, by doing that His Highness introduced many cultures and ethnical diversity in Dubai and because the United Arab Emirates was already a place open and accepting of the western world culture and religions (even place of worship for Christians and others were allowed to be built in UAE from way back) the city grew up fast.

Saudi Arabia is a country which its economy is mainly focused on oil and laws are still very strict towards other religions and cultures. If what fayzoon is right about Saudi Arabia planing to become a better place for tourism, then I wonder how fast will they shift towards such a goal and why didn't we hear anything about it yet, Dubai's ruler changed rules and regulations for tourists and investors way before any of the megaprojects start. 

That's why I am saying development of the whole Kingdom district might not be as fast as Dubai was during the construction boom but I have no doubt that it will happen with time, I mean for crying out loud this tower will be higher than 1000m :lol: that is enough without having anything around it to make it a city center.


----------



## sangitakumari004

good nice


----------



## Abdullah-atta

21.9.2015


----------



## Waleed-fahad

Gabriel900 said:


> Dubai was running low on oil that is why they shifted their economy towards Tourism and Real estate ... The Ruler then gave the green light for many many many incredibly huge megaprojects alongside easing the investment of foreign international investors in real estate, by doing that His Highness introduced many cultures and ethnical diversity in Dubai and because the United Arab Emirates was already a place open and accepting of the western world culture and religions (even place of worship for Christians and others were allowed to be built in UAE from way back) the city grew up fast.
> 
> Saudi Arabia is a country which its economy is mainly focused on oil and laws are still very strict towards other religions and cultures. If what fayzoon is right about Saudi Arabia planing to become a better place for tourism, then I wonder how fast will they shift towards such a goal and why didn't we hear anything about it yet, Dubai's ruler changed rules and regulations for tourists and investors way before any of the megaprojects start.
> 
> That's why I am saying development of the whole Kingdom district might not be as fast as Dubai was during the construction boom but I have no doubt that it will happen with time, I mean for crying out loud this tower will be higher than 1000m :lol: that is enough without having anything around it to make it a city center.


Who told you of the project is only the Kingdom Tower ? It was a huge project . Giant city Saudi Arabia different from the United Arab Emirates because Saudi Arabia does not need foreign tourists and foreign investment because it has a lot of businessmen And do not forget Jeddah near the site of Mecca and Medina We are the first among Arab countries the number of foreign visitors And the first Arab to attract foreign investment Also it has been easing foreign investor restrictions and reached to 100% ownership in the reign of King Salman and a lot of changes


----------



## Waleed-fahad

francais22 said:


> King Abdullah Economic City is located in Riyad, isn't it ? It's a big project but Dubaï have alot more projects.



No, it's north of Jeddah Yes Dubai has a lot of projects , and this applies to Riyadh and Jeddah, Saudi Arabia you should visit the department and take a look at existing projects


----------



## Gabriel900

Waleed-fahad said:


> Who told you of the project is only the Kingdom Tower ? It was a huge project . Giant city Saudi Arabia different from the United Arab Emirates because Saudi Arabia does not need foreign tourists and foreign investment because it has a lot of businessmen And do not forget Jeddah near the site of Mecca and Medina We are the first among Arab countries the number of foreign visitors And the first Arab to attract foreign investment Also it has been easing foreign investor restrictions and reached to 100% ownership in the reign of King Salman and a lot of changes


Ok you can't compare the entire country of Saudi Arabia to a city (Dubai) anw I am happy things are changing ... Hopefully Jeddah will become an international tourist destination when this project is done.


----------



## CopyLeft

Waleed-fahad said:


> Who told you of the project is only the Kingdom Tower ? It was a huge project . Giant city Saudi Arabia different from the United Arab Emirates because Saudi Arabia does not need foreign tourists and foreign investment because it has a lot of businessmen And do not forget Jeddah near the site of Mecca and Medina We are the first among Arab countries the number of foreign visitors And the first Arab to attract foreign investment Also it has been easing foreign investor restrictions and reached to 100% ownership in the reign of King Salman and a lot of changes


Don't be jealous. Hakuna matata, kuwa na furaha! :cheers:


----------



## skaP187

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> I surely hope so!
> SA is a country I would like to visit one day.


Mind your head.


----------



## Waleed-fahad

CopyLeft said:


> Don't be jealous. Hakuna matata, kuwa na furaha! :cheers:



I'm not jealous of Dubai Dubai is part of the Gulf States There is a common goal between the UAE and Saudi Arabia and the rest of the Gulf countries to achieve economic integration and diversification of the economy away from oil . This will be led by Dubai, Doha, Jeddah, Riyadh , Abu Dhabi and Kuwait .


----------



## 0scarpaz

m))


----------



## DromeoStalker




----------



## SkyDrom

I think the structure just reached the point where it's taller than wider  According to some blueprints, the turning point should be just under 23rd floor.

From the most recent photos it surely looks like that. What do you think guys? :cheers:


----------



## The Shard Baby

SkyDrom said:


> I think the structure just reached the point where it's taller than wider  According to some blueprints, the turning point should be just under 23rd floor.
> 
> From the most recent photos it surely looks like that. What do you think guys? :cheers:


Not quite yet, I think the tower will pass that milestone once level 26 has been fully cast (up to level 27 slab height). 
Only then it will be officially taller than it is wider (if you are referring to the greatest breadth of the tower's Y plate - which is approximately 110 metres wide at the base). 

Welcome to the forum *SkyDrom*!


----------



## iKHALEDM

Gabriel900 said:


> Dubai was running low on oil that is why they shifted their economy towards Tourism and Real estate ... The Ruler then gave the green light for many many many incredibly huge megaprojects alongside easing the investment of foreign international investors in real estate, by doing that His Highness introduced many cultures and ethnical diversity in Dubai and because the United Arab Emirates was already a place open and accepting of the western world culture and religions (even place of worship for Christians and others were allowed to be built in UAE from way back) the city grew up fast.
> 
> Saudi Arabia is a country which its economy is mainly focused on oil and laws are still very strict towards other religions and cultures. If what fayzoon is right about Saudi Arabia planing to become a better place for tourism, then I wonder how fast will they shift towards such a goal and why didn't we hear anything about it yet, Dubai's ruler changed rules and regulations for tourists and investors way before any of the megaprojects start.
> 
> That's why I am saying development of the whole Kingdom district might not be as fast as Dubai was during the construction boom but I have no doubt that it will happen with time, I mean for crying out loud this tower will be higher than 1000m :lol: that is enough without having anything around it to make it a city center.


WE ARE PROUD OF OUR RELIGION AND OUR CULTURE, NOT LIKE YOU. CHANGING WILL BE IN A REALISTIC REANGE NOT MORE THAN THAT.

And the Goals of both governments are away different! Dubai's goal is to have a tourism as No.1 revenue. Saudi Arabia doesn't have the same goal. If we want to have money through the tourism, we can get it from the Annual session (Hajj which is now happening). But we spend more than anyone else think!

(The vision is away different)


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

^^
Respect !


----------



## Waleed-fahad

Gabriel900 said:


> Dubai was running low on oil that is why they shifted their economy towards Tourism and Real estate ... The Ruler then gave the green light for many many many incredibly huge megaprojects alongside easing the investment of foreign international investors in real estate, by doing that His Highness introduced many cultures and ethnical diversity in Dubai and because the United Arab Emirates was already a place open and accepting of the western world culture and religions (even place of worship for Christians and others were allowed to be built in UAE from way back) the city grew up fast.
> 
> Saudi Arabia is a country which its economy is mainly focused on oil and laws are still very strict towards other religions and cultures. If what fayzoon is right about Saudi Arabia planing to become a better place for tourism, then I wonder how fast will they shift towards such a goal and why didn't we hear anything about it yet, Dubai's ruler changed rules and regulations for tourists and investors way before any of the megaprojects start.
> 
> That's why I am saying development of the whole Kingdom district might not be as fast as Dubai was during the construction boom but I have no doubt that it will happen with time, I mean for crying out loud this tower will be higher than 1000m :lol: that is enough without having anything around it to make it a city center.



Saudi Arabia first among Arab in the number of visitors " *17 million visitors* " And Saudi Arabia aspires to increase it to twice in the next 5 years.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Saudi Arabia got religious tourism that's why anw It is time to go back on what really matters ... the construction of this tower ... forget what I said cz it seems it is offending some people for unknown reasons!


----------



## Waleed-fahad

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ Saudi Arabia got religious tourism that's why anw It is time to go back on what really matters ... the construction of this tower ... forget what I said cz it seems it is offending some people for unknown reasons!



I did not understand the last text . But tourism is the Tours of any kind and Jeddah relative religious sites in Saudi Arabia, a gate of the Two Holy haramin, tourism and hotel project completely good was superior to Dubai Situated Jeddah Strategic whether the number of visitors from abroad 17 million , if the sleeve will be visitors to Jeddah from the inside ? ( Saudi Arabia's population of 30 million ) and make up the largest percentage of tourists in Dubai and Bahrain.


----------



## Gabriel900

Look to be honest I love all cultures and religions and I want Saudi Arabia to loosen up laws and regulations because I would love to be able to visit not only this tower someday but Makkah as well and get up close and personal with the Islamic religion and all holy sites in the country which is not possible at the moment and I am sure Saudi Arabia will have an even higher number of tourists if they do that.


----------



## Waleed-fahad

Gabriel900 said:


> Look to be honest I love all cultures and religions and I want Saudi Arabia to loosen up laws and regulations because I would love to be able to visit not only this tower someday but Makkah as well and get up close and personal with the Islamic religion and all holy sites in the country which is not possible at the moment and I am sure Saudi Arabia will have an even higher number of tourists if they do that.




Where all religions are welcome and can access to Saudi Arabia , because the only Mecca Mecca for Muslims only allowed to enter , and this is in place before Saudi Arabia to be found , "It is sacred ." Tourist Visa existed and easy but has been shut off and work on the development of tourism and return visa after the completion of the development of tourism .


----------



## Mike-

construction stopped now, second day already. Mb any news about it? Or just scheduled day off


----------



## Azrain98

^^ eid aidiladha?


----------



## GTR66

Mike- said:


> construction stopped now, second day already. Mb any news about it? Or just scheduled day off


Haji is currently going on and plus its Friday so its consider the weekend of the Muslim world. Today and yesterday and the next couple of days are considered to be some of the most important days of the year to Muslims and they are building this in a country that is 90% plus Muslim so everyone is off to observe the next couple of days. 



Most of the international visitors that come to Saudi Arabia is for the Haji. So the visitor numbers fluctuate depending the time of the year. If Saudi Arabia had better requirements and it didnt take for ever to get a visa, I bet more people would do business and travel there.


----------



## naki

Oh no！ Catch fire!!!


----------



## jogiba

naki said:


> Oh no！ Catch fire!!!


It looks like an overexposed image.


----------



## Jan

Guys, this is a project update thread, please don't use it for anything other than that, cheers.


----------



## Khazim

We always go out of track here and this is actually show how some of the people on 2015 still have hard time accepting other people cultures and at the very same time they pretend to be "open minded" i have no words actually but i just want to tell all of you an advice: in general if you want to argue about some cultures or religions just save your time because at the end you can't change it


----------



## Mike-

we also can communicate here, and i think its great when peoples from different countries and religions can chat, share their opinions etc. (without argue of course). And yes, sometimes it becomes disrespectful, whats sad  But admins, as ive noticed, keeping the discussion in right way, thanks them for this!


----------



## ZZ-II

Workers at the site again!


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

So: back on topic then:

Did KT already reach +100 m?
If not yet, it will be close to it!


----------



## The Shard Baby

> ^^Nah! Still 90.13 metres I'm afraid.


EDIT: 94.13 metres.


----------



## Jaldepiqui

Looking at the structure through the live cameras, it seems there will be a new level quite soon...


----------



## jimrecinos

Amazing!!


----------



## BinSuroor

Where can i find the link for the live cameras?


----------



## Fayez

BTW, 100m isn't even the tenth of its height and it's still below it AND LOOKS LIKE THIS ?? 

The Shard Baby, are you so sure about the current height ??? 

If you're right, things are starting to get really interesting here ..


----------



## ZZ-II

BinSuroor said:


> Where can i find the link for the live cameras?


http://www.jec.sa/en/3_53/portal/Live_Cam_Feed/


----------



## kalim shekh

only 21 floor are made till now


----------



## The Shard Baby

fayzoon said:


> BTW, 100m isn't even the tenth of its height and it's still below it AND LOOKS LIKE THIS ??
> 
> The Shard Baby, are you so sure about the current height ???
> 
> If you're right, things are starting to get really interesting here ..


Sorry I was wrong :bash:, this is what happens when I don't keep my diagrams updated. 4 A-levels is a lot of work and my school work and personal study has been taking up a lot of my time recently, which explains why I haven't released a diagram in more than a month. I hope to release a series of special progress update diagrams soonish - but there is no guarantee I'll be able to do this anytime soon. My Kingdom Tower diagrams can take about an hour or longer, especially if I haven't maintained them for a while. hno:

The actual current height is *94.13 metres*.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

kalim shekh said:


> only 21 floor are made till now



Yes, at the risk of being flamed, this project _seems_ to be moving ahead at a snail's pace. Like, 1 floor per month? I don't recall the Burj Khalifa being this slow at the same stage of construction.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^At that rate it would take 10-20 years to finish


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Yes!
But construction speed has been really low the past period.
It seems nobody on this forum knows why.
Already now it seems an enormous structure, but I surely hope it will be finished one day in near future... :dunno:


----------



## SkyDrom

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> Yes!
> But construction speed has been really low the past period.
> It seems nobody on this forum knows why.
> Already now it seems an enormous structure, but I surely hope it will be finished one day in near future... :dunno:


yeah, the progress is very slow and they're not even in 1/10 of the final height.


----------



## Mike-

only engineers and managers knows the reasons why its so slow :no: may be investors also. They HAVE TO increase the speed if they dont wanna damage their reputation


----------



## Gabriel900

This was on January 14th ... when I asked on what's the expected height will be by the end of this year:



ZZ-II said:


> with an average of at least 1 floor per week it could reach 250m already.


Now we are 3 months away from 2016 and we did not even touch the 100m mark, which is very weird since this project is backed up financially by the prince. If they pick up the speed now we can still en up with a tower around 150 meters high by the end of the year.


----------



## ZZ-II

I really don't know why it's still so slow. But i don't give up my hope


----------



## SkyDrom

There was pretty big sandstorm recently. I'm not very familiar with the weather there, but I guess it might slow construction. I mean it could do something to poured concrete or something like that.. Just an idea.


----------



## DUBAI10000

imagine after all the hype and all the work Kingdom tower is cancelled. That would be a travesty and would be a horrible image for Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Mike-

thousands tons of concrete and steel, rising near 100 meters into the sky, doesnt looks like travesty. Project too big and famous to be canceled.


----------



## elidijon

nice


----------



## godgame

maybe that $40 oil has something to do with it.


----------



## AlexDemens

on previous page you wrote, that process will go after checking equipment of bin ladin group (cranes), after incedent. now you write, that you don't know why constraction is stopped :blahblah:


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Construction was slow from way back even before the crane incident of Makkah! :chill:


----------



## 4npower

godgame said:


> maybe that $40 oil has something to do with it.




Or maybe it doesn't, since oil has nothing to do with this Tower :bash:


----------



## Fayez

Guys, the first 100 meters alone cover almost the quarter of the total floor space !!

Considering the design and the huge basement floors .. the construction is *not slow at all*


----------



## godgame

4npower said:


> Or maybe it doesn't, since oil has nothing to do with this Tower :bash:


the entire saudi economy is based on oil.


edit: oh jeeze you are a gun nut tool. you repubs love the saudis huh?


----------



## Fayez

godgame said:


> the entire saudi economy is based on oil.
> 
> 
> edit: oh jeeze you are a gun nut tool. you repubs love the saudis huh?


The entire economy based on oil ?

please, don't talk again about something you don't know anything about it. It doesn't make you look good. Just a word of advice


----------



## Sandblast

What is the next largest industry contributing to the Saudi economy?

_(The "like" appeared to be an obligatory accompaniment to a post)_


----------



## Fayez

Sandblast said:


> What is the next largest industry contributing to the Saudi economy?
> 
> _(The "like" appeared to be an obligatory accompaniment to a post)_


Private sector I think


----------



## Sandblast

fayzoon said:


> Private sector I think


Ok, thanks. Good luck with this tower by the way ..... should be able to see it from my house in Birmingham, UK!!!!


----------



## godgame

fayzoon said:


> The entire economy based on oil ?
> 
> please, don't talk again about something you don't know anything about it. It doesn't make you look good. Just a word of advice


it is guy. 

Employment[edit]
Further information: Saudization
Further information: Foreign workers in Saudi Arabia
As of 2008, roughly two thirds of workers employed in Saudi Arabia were foreigners, and in the private sector approximately 90%.[38] In January 2014, the Saudi government claimed it had lowered the 90% rate, doubling the number of Saudi citizens working in the private sector employment to 1.5 million. (This compares to 10 million foreign expatriates working in the kingdom.)[39]

According to Reuters, economists "estimate only 30-40 percent of working-age Saudis hold jobs or actively seek work," although the official employment rate is only around 12 percent. Most Saudis with jobs are employed by the government, but the International Monetary Fund has warned the government cannot support such a large wage bill in the long term.[39] [40] The government has announced a succession of plans since 2000 to deal with the imbalance by `Saudizing` the economy, However, the foreign workforce and unemployment among Saudis has continued to grow.[41]

One obstacle is social resistance to certain types of employment. Jobs in service and sales are considered totally unacceptable for citizens of Saudi Arabia—both potential employees and customers.[42]

Non-Petroleum sector[edit]
Saudi Arabia has natural resources other than oil, including small mineral deposits of gold, silver, iron copper, zinc, manganese, tungsten, lead, sulphur, phosphate, soapstone and feldspar.[31] The country has a small agricultural sector, primarily in the southwest where annual rainfall averages 400 mm (16"). The country is one of the world's largest producers of dates. For some years it grew very expensive wheat using desalinated water for irrigation,[31] but plans to stop by 2016.[43] As of 2009, livestock population amounted to 7.4 million sheep, 4.2 million goats, half a million camels and a quarter of a million cattle.

Although jobs created by the roughly two million annual hajj pilgrims do not last long, the hajj employs more people than the oil industry - 40,000 temporary jobs (butchers, barbers, coach drivers, etc.) -- and US$2–3 billion in revenue.[44]

Private sector[edit]
Saudi Arabia's private sector is dominated by a handful of big businesses in the service sector, primarily in construction and real estate—Bin Laden, Olayan, Zamil, Mahfouz, and Al Rajhi. These firms are "heavily dependent on government spending", which is dependent on oil revenues.[45]

From 2003-2013, "several key services" were privatized—municipal water supply, electricity, telecommunications—and parts of education and health care, traffic control and car accident reporting were also privatized. According to Arab News columnist Abdel Aziz Aluwaisheg, "in almost every one of these areas, consumers have raised serious concerns about the performance of these privatized entities."[46]


----------



## Sandblast

godgame said:


> it is guy.
> 
> Employment[edit]
> Further information: Saudization
> Further information: Foreign workers in Saudi Arabia
> As of 2008, roughly two thirds of workers employed in Saudi Arabia were foreigners, and in the private sector approximately 90%.[38] In January 2014, the Saudi government claimed it had lowered the 90% rate, doubling the number of Saudi citizens working in the private sector employment to 1.5 million. (This compares to 10 million foreign expatriates working in the kingdom.)[39]
> 
> According to Reuters, economists "estimate only 30-40 percent of working-age Saudis hold jobs or actively seek work," although the official employment rate is only around 12 percent. Most Saudis with jobs are employed by the government, but the International Monetary Fund has warned the government cannot support such a large wage bill in the long term.[39] [40] The government has announced a succession of plans since 2000 to deal with the imbalance by `Saudizing` the economy, However, the foreign workforce and unemployment among Saudis has continued to grow.[41]
> 
> One obstacle is social resistance to certain types of employment. Jobs in service and sales are considered totally unacceptable for citizens of Saudi Arabia—both potential employees and customers.[42]
> 
> Non-Petroleum sector[edit]
> Saudi Arabia has natural resources other than oil, including small mineral deposits of gold, silver, iron copper, zinc, manganese, tungsten, lead, sulphur, phosphate, soapstone and feldspar.[31] The country has a small agricultural sector, primarily in the southwest where annual rainfall averages 400 mm (16"). The country is one of the world's largest producers of dates. For some years it grew very expensive wheat using desalinated water for irrigation,[31] but plans to stop by 2016.[43] As of 2009, livestock population amounted to 7.4 million sheep, 4.2 million goats, half a million camels and a quarter of a million cattle.
> 
> Although jobs created by the roughly two million annual hajj pilgrims do not last long, the hajj employs more people than the oil industry - 40,000 temporary jobs (butchers, barbers, coach drivers, etc.) -- and US$2–3 billion in revenue.[44]
> 
> Private sector[edit]
> Saudi Arabia's private sector is dominated by a handful of big businesses in the service sector, primarily in construction and real estate—Bin Laden, Olayan, Zamil, Mahfouz, and Al Rajhi. These firms are "heavily dependent on government spending", which is dependent on oil revenues.[45]
> 
> From 2003-2013, "several key services" were privatized—municipal water supply, electricity, telecommunications—and parts of education and health care, traffic control and car accident reporting were also privatized. According to Arab News columnist Abdel Aziz Aluwaisheg, "in almost every one of these areas, consumers have raised serious concerns about the performance of these privatized entities."[46]


*"Out of a total workforce of 7.12 million people, 127,000 are employed in the oil and mining industry."*

So if you are comparing or using employment statistics for this country, it is less that 1.8% of the working population employed in the oil industry.

Any way, back to this tower! 



Read more: http://www.nationsencyclopedia.com/economies/Asia-and-the-Pacific/Saudi-Arabia.html#ixzz3nGdx4W2F


----------



## godgame

Sandblast said:


> *"Out of a total workforce of 7.12 million people, 127,000 are employed in the oil and mining industry."*
> 
> So if you are comparing or using employment statistics for this country, it is less that 1.8% of the working population employed in the oil industry.
> 
> Any way, back to this tower!
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.nationsencyclopedia.com/economies/Asia-and-the-Pacific/Saudi-Arabia.html#ixzz3nGdx4W2F


i said NOTHING about employment stats. i am talking about where the money comes from.


----------



## 4npower

godgame said:


> the entire saudi economy is based on oil.
> edit: oh jeeze you are a gun nut tool. you repubs love the saudis huh?





Man, you really are clueless hno: Is it hard to convince yourself, that the Gibberish you type, is real? Because nobody around here is buying it.

Yes, I own my own company, so if calling me names, makes you feel better, then so be it. You damn sure don't pay my bills, so why would I care about your personal attacks. And where did you get the assumption I was a "repub"(I'm guessing you meant Republican, but couldn't figure out how to spell it)? Honestly, it's none of your business, but once again, you are wrong, and completely clueless. Now move along, sport :cheers:


----------



## Sandblast

godgame said:


> i said NOTHING about employment stats. i am talking about where the money comes from.


35% of Saudi GDP comes from the Oil & Mining sector ..... *which implies that 65% of GDP doesn't *..... does it not??????


Back to this tower before the moderator gives us a slap!!! :cheers: (ooops!!!! Sorry .... no drinking please!! :lol


----------



## kalim shekh

how is the modrater


----------



## godgame

Sandblast said:


> 35% of Saudi GDP comes from the Oil & Mining sector ..... *which implies that 65% of GDP doesn't *..... does it not??????
> 
> 
> Back to this tower before the moderator gives us a slap!!! :cheers: (ooops!!!! Sorry .... no drinking please!! :lol


35% directly comes from mining and oil. the majority of the rest comes from supporting that industry, and in servicing the wealth it brings.

im done.


----------



## Waleed-fahad

godgame said:


> the entire saudi economy is based on oil.
> 
> 
> edit: oh jeeze you are a gun nut tool. you repubs love the saudis huh?




35% of the gross domestic product depends on oil , how can you say that the Saudi economy depends entirely on oil


By the way not to worry on the Saudi economy, there is a huge financial reserves and oil wealth priceless.


----------



## Waleed-fahad

fayzoon said:


> Private sector I think



Right
The private sector is leading the Saudi economy in recent years, King Abdullah Economic City a huge example !


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

DUBAI10000 said:


> imagine after all the hype and all the work Kingdom tower is cancelled. That would be a travesty and would be a horrible image for Saudi Arabia.


To be fair, I don't think a cancelled construction project is going to change the country's image in any way. Given certain other issues in Saudi Arabia, it's unlikely that this will pull people down from the fence in either direction.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Kyll.Ing. said:


> To be fair, I don't think a cancelled construction project is going to change the country's image in any way. QUOTE]
> 
> That's true.
> I think only few people outside SA really know about a certain "Kingdom Tower being built somewhere over there".
> And most of those people will be members of this forum...


----------



## Janic

I like where this is going!


----------



## Khazim

godgame said:


> 35% directly comes from mining and oil. the majority of the rest comes from supporting that industry, and in servicing the wealth it brings.
> 
> im done.


 You made a fool out of your self AGAIN if you were against this country then dont open this page again


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Strange that we get the same kind of dicussion every few pages again and again.

It's time that people in the "west" (whatever that is...?) start realizing that any country you mention is just a place on this small planet. And every country has it's own culture, habits, religion, laws, ambitions, etc.
It's not only USA and Europe where skyscrapers are built!

Now please back on topic again, and lets talk about Kingdom Tower.


----------



## godgame

Khazim said:


> You made a fool out of your self AGAIN if you were against this country then dont open this page again


facts are facts. sorry your country is failing.

this discussion is over, stop going off topic.


----------



## alsaif2012

01/10/2015

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

17
http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ Wonderful pictures... 

But can anyone say how long the core has been on floor 21? It seems like it's at least a month now - and it looks like all the cranes are idle!


----------



## Fayez

Good thing to know is that King Abdullah Economic City is only 70 kilometers from Kingdom City


----------



## Checoblett

October Update​


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

8 a.m. on October 3 - the floor sign on the right wing now has finally changed from 011 to 012!


----------



## Khazim

Thanks guys for the updates


----------



## Mike-

October 4, 2015 - 11:00am - wings jumped, forming L2 floor decks


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Nice progress!


----------



## robertitoam

Don't tell me you guys dont see it! ahahaha


----------



## Jaldepiqui

From today:


----------



## robertitoam

The Shard Baby said:


> ^^Wow! Yeah - just got it! It's quite regular in the centre like Lower Manhatten, yet quite irregular around the river like the City of London.


You're right! i feel like they took the best of both cities xD. I mean imitation is the best form of flattery! :lol:


----------



## CopyLeft

robertitoam said:


> ...imitation is the best form of flattery! :lol:


Tell that to the most famous Patent Troll, Apple Inc.


----------



## hazmikd

robertitoam said:


> Don't tell me you guys dont see it! ahahaha



the two pictures look similar .. good similitude ..


----------



## hazmikd

Jaldepiqui said:


> From today:


Does no. 21 in the photo indicate to the storey number?


----------



## ramses59

*and Pudong Shanghaï !!*



robertitoam said:


> Don't tell me you guys dont see it! ahahaha


----------



## robertitoam

Skylines sure do like peninsulas xD


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

CopyLeft said:


> Tnx, you are kinda dum, rly


Says the person who can't spell dumb :lol:


----------



## JMGA196

robertitoam said:


> Skylines sure do like peninsulas xD


Added to the fact that most arab countries like to rip off real skylines and landmarks


----------



## Shaddorry

Delete. Post obsolete


----------



## ErverKerver

Can you not zarakhan260


----------



## (:

The Shard Baby said:


> Wow! There are about 10 supertalls in that render and so many more high rise skyscrapers! :shocked: Are those the almost finalised designs of some of the Kingdom City towers which we are seeing for the first time?!
> 
> Fantastic diagram *alsaif2012*! Keep them up! I really do miss this project myself! :|


I hate to break it to you but those designs aren't nearly final. They are buildings from around the world. Unless they are replicating all those structures... 
I can see a 3 WTC, a spireless 1 WTC, fosters tower in Paris, bank of china HK. The tower rising in Beijing and I think I even see the old design for a tower in Miami...


----------



## inno4321

http://tune.pk/video/401112/abu-dujana-ra-by-maulana-tariq-jameel#
^^
off topic though
*I'd like to know* what is song title of above video's at *2' 18''(2 minute 18 second)
very fascinating a cappella song *

p.s sorry off topic but this song probably islam's anthem hymn


----------



## Ameos

I dont think so Saudi Government Construct it... its too expensive also


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^But they are doing that right now.


----------



## The Shard Baby

(: said:


> I hate to break it to you but those designs aren't nearly final. They are buildings from around the world. Unless they are replicating all those structures...
> I can see a 3 WTC, a spireless 1 WTC, fosters tower in Paris, bank of china HK. The tower rising in Beijing and I think I even see the old design for a tower in Miami...


And 22 Bishopsgate (formerly The Pinnacle) in London! I waited 8 years of my life for that building! The dream is all gone. 

R.I.P. The Pinnacle 

The current height is still *94.13 metres*. kay:


----------



## alsaif2012

13/10/2015

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ Thanks for the pics; but still it's on floors 21/12, and the cranes all look idle! hno:


----------



## alsaif2012

Kingdom Tower Jeddah Burj al-Mamlakah 3D Model 




www.creativecrash.com


----------



## Mike-

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> So the vertical progress is still extremely low.
> It doesn't give a good feeling...


I think youre a bit wrong my friend  The wings construction requires much more time and procedures then the core does, so they halted all works on c.core to minimize height difference between it and the wings. Im sure the core will continue its rise later when all wings will be higher.


----------



## K.S.A

Mike- said:


> I think youre a bit wrong my friend  The wings construction requires much more time and procedures then the core does, so they halted all works on c.core to minimize height difference between it and the wings. Im sure the core will continue its rise later when all wings will be higher.


that's what i wanted to say


----------



## Juuls

Wow


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ Morning, October 15th: wings at level 014, core at 023!


----------



## ZZ-II

2 more floors but the core formwork didn't rise yet. I guess they'll lift it today.


----------



## francais22

In one year, the core reached 100 meters. It is not so slow !


----------



## Shaddorry

Yet at this rate it will take 10 years to build. Way to slow!


----------



## mrquang141

This is too tall lol


----------



## Fayez

Shaddorry said:


> Yet at this rate it will take 10 years to build. Way to slow!


The basement is so huge take this into your consideration


----------



## CopyLeft

^^No, 7 months ago it was already half of the current height. Take that into your consideration! It took around 3 weeks to raise each new level up. Damn slow!


----------



## Fayez

In case you didn't know, every wing is 100 meters from the other .. please don't say that a complete floor every week is what's expected with this size because obviously this is *NONSENSE*












But, in the future the speed is going to continuously increase basically, because the floors will continuously get smaller ..


----------



## Gabriel900

Guys you are making a big deal out of the slowing down of Construction! It is normal for things to slow down when the economy is not that great. Anyways it won't stay down forever ... economy will get better eventually and the tower will go faster.

Happy Muslim New Year to all who celebrate it.


----------



## Fayez

^^ Economy is not related to this project


----------



## Pohtija

alsaif2012 said:


>


So... Fake windows at the ends of the wings... That's a little disappointing.

Thanks for the clear view renders alsaif2012.

Other than that it'll miss its best office/ apartment views, no complaints. Looks beautiful and tall !


----------



## godgame

Mike- said:


> I think youre a bit wrong my friend  The wings construction requires much more time and procedures then the core does, so they halted all works on c.core to minimize height difference between it and the wings. Im sure the core will continue its rise later when all wings will be higher.


post your sources.


----------



## K.S.A

*october 13*


----------



## The Shard Baby

Mike- said:


> I think youre a bit wrong my friend  The wings construction requires much more time and procedures then the core does, so they halted all works on c.core to minimize height difference between it and the wings. Im sure the core will continue its rise later when all wings will be higher.


I suppose they would have to delay the central core construction if the wings are behind for the reason that where the conctrete between the central core and the wings meets the bond has got to be very strong indeed. That bonding just wouldn't happen so well if the concrete in the central core has been allowed to cure for a period longer than a certain amount of days.

They're building what's going to be the world's tallest building here! They've definitely got to get it right!


----------



## rameire

looks great. fair play to all the picture and info posters, its great to watch


----------



## g.r.e.g.

I prefer Burj Khalifa :colgate:


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

already working on 23rd floor


----------



## Shaddorry

K.S.A said:


> *october 13*


Those trucks look like toys next to KT's massive base.


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## Gabriel900

^^ The October pic is way zoomed in compared to the September one ... And both are exactly same height ... the only progress made was in the wings but main core is still where it was 1 month ago ... this is very misleading so let's keep diagrams and comparison of heights to professionals like The Shard Baby or alsaif2012


----------



## kalim shekh

i think you are right Gabriel


----------



## Nomadd22

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ The October pic is way zoomed in compared to the September one ... And both are exactly same height ... the only progress made was in the wings but main core is still where it was 1 month ago ... this is very misleading so let's keep diagrams and comparison of heights to professionals like The Shard Baby or alsaif2012


 You mean they didn't make the base wider and move the windows up?


----------



## Gabriel900

Nomadd22 said:


> You mean they didn't make the base wiser and move the windows up?


I mean the top of the core looks like it was marked to show difference in height with previous month.


----------



## Mike-

guys, dont look at marks...


----------



## droneriot

Must be an overwhelming structure to see in person already.


----------



## ZZ-II

At least the wings progressed well over the last weeks


----------



## KillerZavatar

so are they waiting for the wings to catch up and then let everything rise together or what is going on right now?


----------



## Fayez

KillerZavatar said:


> so are they waiting for the wings to catch up and then let everything rise together or what is going on right now?


Yes the core shouldn't reach 10 floors heigher than any of the three wings if I remember correctly


----------



## Fayez

Guys, don't only look at the core when you evaluate the progress. The wings require more progress and it seems like much work has been on the wings lately


----------



## Abdullah-atta

https://twitter.com/Dow_Abdullah/media?lang=ar


----------



## Yellow Fever

enough insult remarks to other members and must stop, the next guy up will be brigged, you have been warned.


----------



## ZZ-II

Core pouring right now!


----------



## Yellow Fever

I could be wrong but from the photos above it looks like its as tall as what a normal 20 stories office tower would be at the current stage.


----------



## naki

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fr1FVOkzbXQ
World's tallest Kingdom Tower Jeddah Saudi visit!


----------



## K.S.A

*#DidYouKnow Kingdom Tower Jeddah will have 31,750 Glass Panels covering its facade #TheTallestTower ... It's Happening !*


source : https://twitter.com/Jedd_Eco_Co/status/655673303550570496


----------



## Mike-




----------



## VK

naki said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fr1FVOkzbXQ
> World's tallest Kingdom Tower Jeddah Saudi visit!


Nice video


----------



## JuanPaulo

What is being built are just the cores (central and wings). The floor plates around the cores have not even started yet! This tower is MASSIVE!


----------



## godgame

The floor plates dont go far beyond the core. You can see some built on the main core halfway up.


----------



## Waleed-fahad

WillR said:


> I am loving this tower the more I see it. Not only will it advance the country in so many ways including economically when Kingdom City is built up with towers all around the skyscraper, but I know for a fact it will be a game changer for Saudi Arabia. Just think, a tower like this will surly bring in millions of potential tourists, so it would pressure the Saudi government to open their country more to tourists. Last year a new department for international tourism was created, so change can already be seen. Not only that, but when the Saudi government open their country to tourist, they will have to make changes in policies and promote further advancement for Saudi Arabia not only on the economic side but also on the Social issues side too. All this benefit everybody, especially me who is dying to see Saudi Arabia and explore such a historic region with so much history and culture and at the same time so much advancement. Saudi literally shows the past and the future. Ancient History and Future[/FONT]:dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2:




thank you Officials already are planning to open the tourism fully as they work to develop tourism now and then opened to foreigners ,


----------



## Holyshi

Howhighcanwego said:


> 275!


Where did this come from? I thought there will be 167


----------



## Mike-

^^probably he meant spire floors

well, ive tried to find something about cancellation of Azerbaijan Tower in the web and had nothing... so if they decide to build it, the KT not going to be the tallest in the world as it supposed now :dunno:


----------



## Blue Flame

Mike- said:


> ^^probably he meant spire floors
> 
> well, ive tried to find something about cancellation of Azerbaijan Tower in the web and had nothing... so if they decide to build it, the KT not going to be the tallest in the world as it supposed now :dunno:


Well, even if the Azerbaijan tower was built, this would be completed long before that would. This would have at least a couple years as the WTB. No building holds that title very long these days.


----------



## alsaif2012

22/10/2015

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

alsaif2012 said:


> 22/10/2015
> 
> 
> http://www.up-00.com/



Hey, that's good news, on the far right! That wing is up to floor 15!


----------



## Brooklyn Rising

I love how no one seems to complain that this has a 1100' spire.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Since this building tapers, and it's so tall, it will have a lot of unusable space at the top because the floor plates would be too small.


----------



## ZZ-II

Brooklyn Rising said:


> I love how no one seems to complain that this has a 1100' spire.


Probably because the spire is totally integrated in the design instead of the spire of 1WTC for example.


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## mohammed alzaidi

great update ^^


----------



## Cranesetc

Affaissement said:


> I think the real reason is cranes jumps:
> 
> .....
> 
> Else the jump of th wolf crane had been very slow ( one week between the steal beam and the jump instead of one day). May be some materal issues.
> And i don t undersand why they don t have erected a third crane on the core??


Yes, the management of the cranes on this project has been unimpressive. It gives the impression they can't make their minds up what to do, or how to optimise the cranes to achieve production.

I can only assume they allow this to carry on because there is some other constraint (maybe rate of spend) that is in control here.


----------



## the man from k-town

Aren't there any other buildings near ? Looks like it stands alone there in the desert.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

For the time being: yes.

When KT reaches +/- floor 50, other buildings will start.
Has to do with soil behaviour due to the large KT tower foundation.


----------



## jogiba

ZZ-II said:


> Probably because the spire is totally integrated in the design instead of the spire of 1WTC for example.


KT vs 1WTC @ 450m + :


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Yeah the base of the spire for KT is as wide as some regular buildings.


----------



## alsaif2012

*CTBUH*


kingdom tower jeddah 

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

....


----------



## alsaif2012

.. livescale.ae ..

KINGDOM TOWER, JEDDAH-KSA
WORLD'S TALLEST TOWER
SCALE: 1:500
CLIENT: JEDDAH ECONOMIC COMPANY
COMPONENTS: Architectural Scale Model - Lighting Control Panel


http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/


----------



## QalzimCity

jogiba said:


> KT vs 1WTC @ 450m + :



1WTCQ's cheap spire was the joke of the decade.
There's nothing wrong to cheat on the height with spires, but please make it at least properly designed.

Maybe this is some sort how american express their gruesome vengeance with buildings like petronas,taipei101 etc


----------



## jhalsey

It would make a good origami.


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

i'm already in love with this tower


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

i heard it took them 10 years to build 1 WTC is that true


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^Which one?


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

is there more than one ?


----------



## Walkor

mohammed alzaidi said:


> is there more than one ?


It's an entire complex of buildings. The WTC1 is the tallest of them. In the screen below you can see another WTC structure on right hand side of the photograph.


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

Walkor said:


> It's an entire complex of buildings. The WTC1 is the tallest of them. In the screen below you can see another WTC structure on right hand side of the photograph.


so all the structures in that area called WTC


----------



## Walkor

mohammed alzaidi said:


> so all the structures in that area called WTC


Indeed, a part from National September 11 Memorial & Museum of course.


----------



## delphi7x10

Pohtija said:


> So... Fake windows at the ends of the wings... That's a little disappointing.
> 
> Thanks for the clear view renders alsaif2012.
> 
> Other than that it'll miss its best office/ apartment views, no complaints. Looks beautiful and tall !


Why do you say they are fake? Look on the left and clearly you can floor plates behind the glass.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

No, fake windows will cover the concrete edge.


----------



## danielradev

I love this building! 
I Hope that they build it fast.


----------



## LittleDreamer

A bit dissapointed with fake glass on concrete side walls, matte black or other colour vertical line starting from ground would have looked better in my opinion.


----------



## kalim shekh

I thing it's impossible to complete this tower untill 2020


----------



## kalim shekh

....


----------



## kalim shekh

I think it's impossible to complete this tower untill 2020 anybody was agreed with me


----------



## naki

kalim shekh said:


> I thing it's impossible to complete this tower untill 2020


I think so!


----------



## naki

kalim shekh said:


> I think it's impossible to complete this tower untill 2020 anybody was agreed with me


I agree with you!


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## mohammed alzaidi

CopyLeft said:


> I can't believe this obelisk will have such a massive megalith on the top! Are we still in the stone age, fellaz?


if they would have built a 1 km tower in the stone age then i wish i was there


----------



## t94

Fun fact, despite being twice the height of the Sears Tower. Sears still trumps this building by a million square feet in terms of floor area.


----------



## Lilbaz

t94 said:


> Fun fact, despite being twice the height of the Sears Tower. Sears still trumps this building by a million square feet in terms of floor area.


Interesting. But i never for a second thought they would fill this tower. It is all about ego not actually profit.


----------



## jogiba

t94 said:


> Fun fact, despite being twice the height of the Sears Tower. Sears still trumps this building by a million square feet in terms of floor area.


Abraj Al Bait is much taller than Willis Tower and has four times the floor area at 16,961,930 sq ft.


----------



## ZZ-II

jogiba said:


> Abraj Al Bait is much taller than Willis Tower and has four times the floor area at 16,961,930 sq ft.


But the whole complex and not the 600m Clock tower alone. That's a difference.


----------



## Fayez

Willis Tower has a design that looks like a complex. In fact, it is so ugly I hate this design but, it was built for its size (floor area) as a main purpose .. the same case with abraj al bait


----------



## t94

jogiba said:


> Abraj Al Bait is much taller than Willis Tower and has four times the floor area at 16,961,930 sq ft.


While you are correct, that is for the complex as a whole. The actual tower itself has 3.3 million square feet, so Sears still trumps the tower by a solid 1 million square feet despite the tower eclipsing it by ~450 feet. I did a quick search, and Sears still continues to be one of the most functional office towers in the world, having an exceptional height to square area ratio in contrast to other towers. 

There are a few other single complexes in them with square area much higher than Sears, but as far as single supertall towers go, Sears still reigns supreme. Even against large towers such as Burj Khalifa, Shanghai World Financial Center, Shanghai tower, and Taipei 101.

That being said, I may be wrong, as I only did a quick search. This may be disproved easily.


----------



## naki

:banana:The wings are jumping!:banana:


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

naki said:


> :banana:The wings are jumping!:banana:


I just checked the webcam a few moments ago, and the floor signs still read 014/023 - I guess they are slow in updating them. It looks like the core jumped to 024 a few days ago.


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> I just checked the webcam a few moments ago, and the floor signs still read 014/023 - I guess they are slow in updating them. It looks like the core jumped to 024 a few days ago.


in fact the core jumped twice and they still didn't change the sign


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Well, according to the diagram by alsaif2012 the construction hits 100 m now.

Imagine that the highest building in my country is only 165 m.
They are struggling for years to get a project of 200 m. financed...


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> Well, according to the diagram by alsaif2012 the construction hits 100 m now.
> 
> Imagine that the highest building in my country is only 165 m.
> They are struggling for years to get a project of 200 m. financed...


thats fkd up


----------



## godgame

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> Well, according to the diagram by alsaif2012 the construction hits 100 m now.
> 
> Imagine that the highest building in my country is only 165 m.
> They are struggling for years to get a project of 200 m. financed...


Well you could have the govt build it like China and the Middle East but western voters aren't big on super expensive vanity projects with public money


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

what does it take to change the floor signs ? how hard could that be


----------



## ZZ-II

mohammed alzaidi said:


> in fact the core jumped twice and they still didn't change the sign


 It almost seems they changed the sign before the jumps already. It was 21 and then they changed it to 23. after that the core jumped 2 times.
So i guess it's at 23 right now as the sign shows.


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Hamcl




----------



## K.S.A

^^ great job *Hamcl* kay:


----------



## Mike-

K.S.A said:


> ^^ great job *Hamcl* kay:


yeah, gif looks better than static pic :applause:


----------



## miszkin

https://youtu.be/gMh-vlQwrmU

Sad but true... Let's face it, no Saudi or Emirati would ever want to work as a construction worker... So who really built BK?


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

miszkin said:


> https://youtu.be/gMh-vlQwrmU
> 
> Sad but true... Let's face it, no Saudi or Emirati would ever want to work as a construction worker... So who really built BK?


i guess they chose to work there ,i dont see a reason to complain about that since they are the one who decided to work there


----------



## Hamcl

RIGHT RING  :banana:


----------



## Rui-Silva

03-11-2015


----------



## naki

Rui-Silva said:


> 03-11-2015


A big joke！:lol:


----------



## Rui-Silva

what is the joke so I can laugh too..


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

Rui-Silva said:


> what is the joke so I can laugh too..


your picture is


----------



## Yeezus2

mohammed alzaidi said:


> i guess they chose to work there ,i dont see a reason to complain about that since they are the one who decided to work there


Starve in their impoverished nation, or worked to death in a nation that holds all power over you (by withholding passports and visas) but are provided with at least one meal a day.

Doesn't matter if it's a "better" outcome, it's still a crime against humanity for the sake of one insanely rich man's inferiority complex (also in terms of "manhood").


----------



## QalzimCity

It sounds very similar/much like zionist's israel

Man, from your statement, I came to think that it is actually your brain that suffered malnutrition...


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

Yeezus2 said:


> Starve in their impoverished nation, or worked to death in a nation that holds all power over you (by withholding passports and visas) but are provided with at least one meal a day.
> 
> Doesn't matter if it's a "better" outcome, it's still a crime against humanity for the sake of one insanely rich man's inferiority complex (also in terms of "manhood").


apparently they chose to work in saudi arabia over any other countries ( including wherever you are from ). which proves that saudi gave them a chance which they may never get. and btw i like the fact that you just made this up > (by withholding passports and visas).


----------



## GulfArabia

a lot of foreigners seem to think these workers are kiddnapped and forced to work in Saudi... i'm not obligated to speak for them nor do you... they have the same capabilities we do and they can voice what they want online or offline ... its stupid that me and you are debating over other people.


----------



## Bottle

francais22 said:


> "Are they using Indian slaves?"
> "yes there r alot of indians and pakistanis working there... even me... as a qc inspector"
> 
> It's comments on a youtube video.
> 
> It was the same for the Burj Khalifa. How many workers died in arabic countries ? Every body know that Saudi Arabia doesn't care about human rights ...
> But please, I don't want to start a debate, so let's stay on the topic


so you get to throw shade at Saudi Arabia, and then proceed to tell us not to make big deal out of it/ignore it? This is not how it works. 

Its like me saying "you are an idiot, but please don't mind me, I don't want to start a fight"
If you truly wanted to stay on topic, you should not have mention the so called indian "slave" because you will get responses.


----------



## Buffaboy

:banana: I may have to visit Saudi Arabia one day, especially one I get my civil engineering (and maybe urban planning) degree!!!


----------



## CopyLeft

Rui-Silva said:


> what is the joke so I can laugh too..


GTFO with your fake! It's not even well photoshopped.


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Mike-

CopyLeft said:


> GTFO with your fake! It's not even well photoshopped.


^^this person never had any respect to other peoples. Most of his posts with rudeness and rebukes... I hope youll get some lessons in this life and become more mannerly COPYLEFT. I always trying to be in topic but cant keep calm when see some sort of insulting. If moders decide to make some punish due my message, thats ok.

P.S. This was my picture COPYLEFT.


----------



## alchemist007

Its hard to believe that the tower is going to be that tall!


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

alchemist007 said:


> Its hard to believe that the tower is going to be that tall!


its hard to believe that this is your first post since 2009 !


----------



## Slugbelch

Hey Fury!
You still around?
How tall you think?


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

Slug !
How the hell are ya ?
Hope all is well.

When I count levels it looks like the highest is labeled correctly at level 23.
So call the height at the floor of level 24.
The labeled section drawing we have has level 20 at 81.95 meters and 27 at 109.95.
So providing the 7 levels between are even (and it looks like they could be) they are 4.00 meters each.
That puts it at 97.95meters high.

The section labels level B2 at -7.575 meters and level 1 at 5.900 with B1 and B1M between them.
So by using some rough eyeballing it looks to me that the (future) finished floor of level B1Mezz. is 0.00 and is the starting point for measuring as per the plans.
We shall see where the council decides 0.00 (and the starting point for the official measures) will be a few years from now.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## Yeezus2

mohammed alzaidi said:


> apparently they chose to work in saudi arabia over any other countries ( including wherever you are from ). which proves that saudi gave them a chance which they may never get. and btw i like the fact that you just made this up > (by withholding passports and visas).


Ohhhh yeah ok dude cool, so since I didn't actually make it up, here are a few articles over the past 4ish years that prove you're lying to yourself.

http://www.redressonline.com/2013/12/the-abuse-of-migrant-workers-in-saudi-arabia/

https://www.hrw.org/news/2015/05/09/saudi-arabia-mass-expulsions-migrant-workers

https://news.vice.com/article/dogs-are-better-than-you-saudi-arabia-accused-of-mass-abuses-during-migrant-worker-crackdown

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2011/jun/25/saudi-arabia-migrant-mistreatment



> Every year, thousands of the maids run away from their employers in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Often physically or mentally scarred, they find themselves in a legal limbo. *In Saudi Arabia, the consent of employers or "sponsors" is needed before any worker can leave the country.*
> 
> Last week the Observer was able to visit a secret shelter in Jeddah – there are others elsewhere in Saudi Arabia – where 50 women are being looked after by well-wishers. The shelter is tolerated by local authorities, but the women who stay there, often for months on end, are not allowed to leave once they have entered and cannot use mobile phones. Sixteen sleep in a single room.
> 
> The maids say, however, that *it is better than what they left behind. Most tell of fleeing employers who did not pay their wages; many talk of physical, mental or sexual abuse*.


----------



## Yeezus2

GulfArabia said:


> a lot of foreigners seem to think these workers are kiddnapped and forced to work in Saudi... i'm not obligated to speak for them nor do you... they have the same capabilities we do and they can voice what they want online or offline ... its stupid that me and you are debating over other people.


Yeah, just sooooo stupid to talk about people who are suffering in parts of the world where they have no voice or say against their abusers. 

Man, let's just go back to talking about how much more phallic this tower is than those other phallic skyscrapers

/s


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

Yeezus2 said:


> Ohhhh yeah ok dude cool, so since I didn't actually make it up, here are a few articles over the past 4ish years that prove you're lying to yourself.
> 
> http://www.redressonline.com/2013/12/the-abuse-of-migrant-workers-in-saudi-arabia/
> 
> https://www.hrw.org/news/2015/05/09/saudi-arabia-mass-expulsions-migrant-workers
> 
> https://news.vice.com/article/dogs-...f-mass-abuses-during-migrant-worker-crackdown
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2011/jun/25/saudi-arabia-migrant-mistreatment


none of these sources are reliable, even wikipedia is a better source than these websites.


----------



## francais22

mohammed alzaidi said:


> none of these sources are reliable, even wikipedia is a better source than these websites.


Wikipedia isn't really a source, just a compilation of it  
Media are always imprecise when it's about skyscrapers .. But no when it's about the foreign workers in Arabic countries, in UAE, Qatar, or Saudi Arabia ... Saudi government is extremist.


----------



## francais22

New rings jump !! It's everyday now ... It seems that the podium is starting too !
Very, very good news


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

francais22 said:


> Wikipedia isn't really a source, just a compilation of it
> Media are always imprecise when it's about skyscrapers .. But no when it's about the illegal workers in Arabic countries ...


you might wanna reply to Bottle too


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

which picture is more accurate ?

http://www.up-00.com/


or 

http://www.up-00.com/


----------



## francais22

There is a big difference ... Currently, the tower is a bit higher than wide, so I think the first is !


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

francais22 said:


> There is a big difference ... Currently, the tower is a bit higher than wide, so I think the first is !


the first one is when i use the full screen view so i just wanna make sure if i should always use the fullscreen mode


----------



## francais22

francais22 said:


> There is a big difference ... Currently, the tower is a bit higher than wide, so I think the first is !


So if I'm right, there is a little problem of flattening with the webcam ... :cripes:


----------



## francais22

Bottle said:


> so you get to throw shade at Saudi Arabia, and then proceed to tell us not to make big deal out of it/ignore it? This is not how it works.
> 
> Its like me saying "you are an idiot, but please don't mind me, I don't want to start a fight"
> If you truly wanted to stay on topic, you should not have mention the so called indian "slave" because you will get responses.


I didn't write that to throw shade at Saudia Arabia ; it's not against your country, it's just the truth. Saudia Arabia is a beautiful and interesting country (even when destroying historical landmarks ...), but government is completely extremist.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

I think the first picture is correct.
Here, the openings in the wings are square.
(This was also the case in all former pictures of the Tower.)

In the second picture, the openings are "low", which is not correct.


----------



## ZZ-II

The first one for sure. Just look at the truck in the foreground.


----------



## francais22

del


----------



## Mike-

francais22 said:


> New rings jump !! It's everyday now ... It seems that the podium is starting too !
> Very, very good news


No, its not every day now, but its much faster than this summer


----------



## francais22

The communication team of the Kingdom Tower is an 8 year child .. :lol:


----------



## francais22

del


----------



## naki

kalim shekh said:


> they reachs to the 100 metre or not


Seems like reached.:cheers:


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Yes!

Next is 200 m.
I wonder what the actual "vertical speed" is at the moment, and if they will keep it.


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## naki

Hamcl said:


> YEA ! . I Will RECORD A VIDEO .. SOON ..


Can’t wait!！！Come on baby！！:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## naki

Mike- said:


> very sad about second cam... its still offline


Looks like broken.....hno:hno:hno:


----------



## pablo2812

hi


----------



## Hamcl

naki said:


> Can’t wait!！！Come on baby！！:banana::banana::banana:


 :nuts:


----------



## WillR

just wondering.. do you guys see the cranes that are not working on the tower but surround it, what are they doing, are they moving building materials, or building something else?

Thanks


----------



## AnCatt

...my god, we're heading for Couriscant in q decade...please let someone get that.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

We often see groups of workers in yellow outfits on top of that scaffolding in front of the 3rd or 4th floor - does anyone know what they are working on?


----------



## éclat

I thought the base would look wider for such a huge building, looks great though


----------



## CopyLeft

AnCatt said:


> ...my god, we're heading for Couriscant in q decade...please let someone get that.


That there is one damn fine weed you smoked, kid! :cheers:


----------



## Ultros

^ You sure it wasn't something more of the fungi variety? :lol:


----------



## Checoblett

*What is this?*









*
10/11/15 - 09:00am*


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

To me, it seems just the concrete counterweight of the crane...

As the crane faces to the building in this picture, the counterweight is seen from it's backside.
You can see the different slabs of concrete that the counterweight is made off (each approx. 20 cm thickness).


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Hamcl

Hey Hey Guys ! ,
Tomorrow will be an exited day ! .. I Will record a video while i'm going to my school and when i leave the school From the King Abdulaziz road near the Corniche street .. Hope you guys exited .. cya later ..


----------



## Mike-

Hamcl said:


> Hey Hey Guys ! ,
> Tomorrow will be an exited day ! .. I Will record a video while i'm going to my school and when i leave the school From the Corniche street .. Hope you guys exited .. cya later ..


Thanks! But dont u think it will be too far?


----------



## Hamcl

Mike- said:


> Thanks! But dont u think it will be too far?


Hey Hey welcome , Dont worry You can see the tower very clear ..


----------



## Birdcatcher

So does anyone know the final confirmed height...it would seem various posts and other websites all say different things.
Is it a "mile high" tower or 1km???

Either way it's still amazing


----------



## francais22

Birdcatcher said:


> So does anyone know the final confirmed height...it would seem various posts and other websites all say different things.
> Is it a "mile high" tower or 1km???
> 
> Either way it's still amazing


The original project was a mile high tower, but soil testing showed that it wasn't possible.
The final height is unknown, like for Burj Khalifa. We just know that Kingdom Tower will be 1000m+ tall


----------



## alsaif2012

08/11/2015


----------



## alsaif2012

11/11/2015


----------



## GTR66

How long till it takes for you to be able to see the tower from any point in the city?


----------



## Riyadh Crusher




----------



## naki

alsaif2012 said:


> 11/11/2015


Pics failed.hno:


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Gabriel900

Hamcl said:


> https://youtu.be/AFTGPDB8d44
> 
> guys how do i can watch this video without clicking the link ..
> 
> so i can watch the video from the skyscrapercity


----------



## Hamcl

REMOVED .


----------



## Hamcl

Gabriel900 said:


>


Thank you


----------



## alsaif2012

naki said:


> Pics failed.hno:


Look ^^


----------



## alsaif2012

naki said:


> Pics failed.hno:


Look again at the pictures ^^^^


----------



## alsaif2012

12/11/2015


----------



## Walkor

These pictures are utterly fantastic! The building is already huge, and I think this is the tallest structure in that area. :nuts:

Thank you for this journey!


----------



## uakoops

and that's only one TENTH of its final height!


----------



## BL286

That speed is increadible!


----------



## KillerZavatar

the floor notes on top are great to keep track


----------



## michaelaynsley

The building is going up faster than it takes for the images to load.


----------



## Fayez

michaelaynsley said:


> The building is going up faster than it takes for the images to load.


----------



## 4npower

^^ He's probably on dial-up internet :lol:


----------



## naki

Today no anyone worker!hno:hno:hno:All of cranes has been stopped.hno:hno:hno:


----------



## ZZ-II

naki said:


> Today no anyone worker!hno:hno:hno:All of cranes has been stopped.hno:hno:hno:


Until now they never worked on fridays. That's nothing new :nuts:


----------



## iKHALEDM

I think they exceeded 100M already.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

About 109 m.
(Maybe already 113 m...; it's going rapid now)


----------



## JoGolok

:banana::banana:


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

1 A.M. local time, and the tower is lit up like a Christmas tree! 

(Still floor 024/016)


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

The level naming scheme for this project that we know:
(up to just above the current level and disregarding the form labels)

- level 27 - from the section drawing

(I presume levels 21 to 26 are named as such)

- level 20 - from the section drawing

(I presume levels 15 to 19 are named as such except by the drawing it looks like 16 could be named 15M)

- level 14 - from the section drawing
- level 13 - labeled on the structure
- level 12 - same

(I presume levels 8 to 11 are named as such)

- level 7 - from the section drawing
- level 6 - labeled on the structure
- level 4M - same
- level 4 - same
- level 2M - same
- level 2 - same
- level 1 - from the section drawing and labeled on the structure
- level B1M - labeled on the structure
- level B1 - same
- level B2 - from the section drawing and labeled on the structure



Here is a pic posted by Alsaif2012 I labeled to illustrate the heights.
(normally all heights are in reference to the future finished floor of the labeled level)

15_11_12 labeled by fury2007, on Flickr

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## lordpine

First time checking out this thread. HOLY SHIT that is one big core hahah. Going to be such an awesome tower. Perfect even.


----------



## naki

Wolf crane jumped just now,yeah!!!


----------



## godgame

lordpine said:


> First time checking out this thread. HOLY SHIT that is one big core hahah. Going to be such an awesome tower. Perfect even.


the core is the tower.


----------



## delphi7x10

j-biz said:


> If it wasn't for the bundled tube structural system pioneered by the John Hancock Center and Willis Tower, Kingdom Tower could never even exist. So... show some respect!
> 
> Fun fact: Fazlur Rahman Khan died in Jeddah.


Khan also lists the Empire State Building and the Chrysler Building as using the system, they were both long before the Sears. The two building you cite were his first use of the system, not the systems first use.


----------



## assettvm

Is that exceeded 100M or 100 +?


----------



## K.S.A

now core jump again :cheers:


----------



## alsaif2012

today
http://www.up-00.com/


----------



## Fayez

We really need an expert user here to update the official height accuratly after every core jump from now on ..

WHO'S WITH ME?


----------



## ZZ-II

Wow, core jumped again!


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## mohammed alzaidi

fayzoon said:


> We really need an expert user here to update the official height accuratly after every core jump from now on ..
> 
> WHO'S WITH ME?


i think al saif is


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Update: 2:30 a.m. local time, November 16th: there are still 14 workers in the yellow outfits working at ground level!

Edit: as of 8 a.m. now, local time, there are at least 20 workers that I can see in the Webcam image. So it may be that shifts are being increased at the tower, to increase progress!


----------



## Fury

Hi all.



fayzoon said:


> We really need an expert user here to update the official height accuratly after every core jump from now on ..
> 
> WHO'S WITH ME?


Unless someone posts a more detailed drawing we have to go by the section drawing we have:
1 - Only a few levels are labeled with heights with many between that are not labeled.
2 - Some levels between the labeled levels can be extrapolated if they all look to be the same height by dividing the total height by the number of levels - but this is only approximate.
3 - It looks to me the levels from 20 to 37 are all 4.00 meters high (153.95 minus 81.95 divided by 18 = 4.00).
4 - We are at the floor of level 26 now = 105.95 as measured from the floor of level B1M which is 0.00 as per the plans (the structure is another 7.575 high if levels B1 and B2 are counted but they are considered lower levels as per the plans and are not added to any drawings).
5 - levels 38 and 42 to 65 also look to be 4.00 meters but 39 to 41 are just guess work.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## Mike-




----------



## mrrao

courtesy: alsaif2012


----------



## great9

So judging by the image the current height is just shy of 110 meters and 27 floors?


----------



## Msradell

Mike- said:


> These pillars are too slim to handle +4 massive concrete floors with car parking, lobbies, technical equipment etc. All over the world its matter of economy - economy of money, economy of resources, economy of time... But i hope the project engineers knows what they doing.


You can rest assured that the designers know what they are doing on a project of this scale! Not only do the original designers know what they are doing but the designs are double and triple checked by independent engineers prior to construction starting. Also during construction the quality of the reinforcing steel and the concrete that is being poured is constantly being checked to make sure it conforms to the specifications. The liability on a job like this is extremely high for everyone make sure everything is done correctly.

Concrete is extremely strong in compression (downward forces) but is relatively weak when being flexed. That's why the reinforcing steel is put inside of the concrete because steel is very good at resisting the flexing.


----------



## dobrija

nice


----------



## Mike-

great9 said:


> So judging by the image the current height is just shy of 110 meters and 27 floors?


its VERY approximately. You can know the height exactly only if you put the measuring equipment on the roof (and even then youll get a little measuring error) or contact the construction managers and ask them.


----------



## skyline13

cant wait... :cheers:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

None of us can.


----------



## LastGammal

Toastmastern said:


> Oh no it's building itself out of the picture


Just pivot your screen 90 degrees and you'll be fine for another couple of months.


----------



## سيدي محمد الشنقي

Great progress


----------



## ErverKerver

On skyscrapercenter.com it says that the tower is called Jeddah Tower...


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

this is to be finished by 2018? they have a lot of work to do- my guess is a future economic downturn will see this tower never reach 1000m. love to be proved wrong though.


----------



## Mike-

daaaamn, when they launch another cam? :wallbash:


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

AUTOTHRILL said:


> this is to be finished by 2018? they have a lot of work to do- my guess is a future economic downturn will see this tower never reach 1000m. love to be proved wrong though.


Well, it can never finish in 2018 with this pace. That's for sure...


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## naki

How to upload video?


----------



## naki

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIbf3sg2Khs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioC1flT2KNQ

Construction Simulation!


----------



## K.S.A

^^ WOW awesome videos naki thanks a lot


----------



## jogiba

The simulation looks great but it must have been made a few years ago since it shows much more construction progress in 2015.


----------



## Mike-

naki said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIbf3sg2Khs
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioC1flT2KNQ
> 
> Construction Simulation!


kay:kay:kay:kay::applause:


----------



## Hamcl

1007 Meter :O wow ..


----------



## K.S.A

by Ashkan Malekanian


----------



## jogiba

Much higher than April 1st.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I wouldn't say 'much'


----------



## Mike-

Arzonz said:


> Phew, good thing that i saved that video from youtube before it went private.
> I uploaded it on youtube. Sadly i can't post a link on youtube since i haven't posted more than 10 posts on this website. If anyone can, Post it on this Place.
> But know that you can Easily find the video by searching "Kingdom Tower Simulation".


Is your video in HD? With tags "Kingdom Tower Simulation" theres only bullsh*t (except this low quality video by Ashkan Malekanian)  Say us your youtube account name, we will find your video and repost it


----------



## FlyFish

It still looks , very appropriately I might add, like an oil rig...


----------



## Arzonz

Mike- said:


> Is your video in HD? With tags "Kingdom Tower Simulation" theres only bullsh*t (except this low quality video by Ashkan Malekanian)  Say us your youtube account name, we will find your video and repost it


That is me. Sadly i didn't think this might happen and the highest quality i have is 360p, which the video is. Sorry about that.
Edit: I'll try to make it HD.


----------



## Munwon

Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love this tower but I want to know the designs of the other surrounding towers now. Any renderings? KSA, Alsaif?


----------



## WillR

On a completely different note, I always wondered why this tower would be built in Jeddah. It seemed to me that it would have been more practical to build it in a more urban area, like riyadh, the capital. Then I looked at a map, and photos of Riyadh...the city is all built up. There is barely any room left for any kind of big project like this. It became clear to me that it is better to build it in Jeddah. A lot of empty land nearby where money could be made, and most importantly where newer and more amazing development will surround the tower once its built. Also, the Red Sea next to the tower helps in terms of beauty  I am excited to see how this one project will transform a city. Can't wait :banana:


----------



## vic22

Do the buildings around of KT have a final design? If they have, do we know any name of them or do we have any info of them?


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

The construction vid was 720p
The steel construction vid was 360p
I googled download youtube and chose computerhope and it worked good.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

So how do people feel about the name change - from Kingdom Tower to Jeddah Tower?

I like Jeddah Tower - I think they changed the name so that foreigners would not confuse this tower with the Kingdom Center in Riyadh.


----------



## Shaddorry

Kingdom Tower changed names? Cnn called it the jeddah tower on their Facebook page.


----------



## Max Alvarado

What the ---- That tower is amazing im sure there will be a lots of Skydivers wants to jump on that building. hno:


----------



## francais22

I'm not sure that the name Jeddah Tower is definitive.


----------



## ZZ-II

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/d...oser-to-becoming-worlds-tallest-building.html


----------



## Abdullah-atta

https://twitter.com/Jedd_Eco_Co?lang=ar


----------



## skbaiju

:banana:


----------



## mrrao

Shaddorry said:


> Kingdom Tower changed names? Cnn called it the jeddah tower on their Facebook page.


^^
http://www.arabnews.com/economy/news/842916


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Hamcl

SO the official name of the tower is Jeddah tower now right ?.. Not kingdom tower ? .

I'M Confused :\ .. because Al-waleed bin talal the owner of the tower project has tweeted :


----------



## Abdullah-atta




----------



## ThatOneGuy

I think it's still Kingdom Tower.


----------



## great9

When I saw the news about Saudi Arabia securing funds for building this tower I finally accepted the fact that they're facing bacrupcy. Kinda unbelieveable that such a dollar-rich country needs to secure funds for this tower.


----------



## Rody69

^^ such a funny comment :lol:


----------



## maninft_CWB

ThatOneGuy said:


> I think it's still Kingdom Tower.


I'm not so sure about that... Even some news sites are using that new name, check this one out.

Also, I found some news reporting that Jeddah could be translated as Kingdom in english... Only an arabic speaker could confirm that to us...


----------



## skyperu34

It has increased its height a lot in recent times, very nice pics!


----------



## Buffaboy

What I find funny is how we basically knew that this tower existed long before the "general public" cared after CNN introduced it to them. That's why I don't like to depend on FB and CNN on telling me what's going on the the world when I have SSC.


----------



## Arzonz

I'm so disappointed that they're not gonna make rooms at those Corners... I'm sure those rooms would of been the most desired Rooms... Oh well...


----------



## Checoblett

December Update













_CB​


----------



## Hamcl

Clouds are everywhere 

I Think its gonna rain today in jeddah


----------



## cristofperx

it looks amazing, wow!


----------



## SpaceTime

Buffaboy said:


> What I find funny is how we basically knew that this tower existed long before the "general public" cared after CNN introduced it to them. That's why I don't like to depend on FB and CNN on telling me what's going on the the world when I have SSC.


Most of the general public doesnt care anyway, which is why it isnt widely reported. Dont think yourself superior.


----------



## francais22

SpaceTime said:


> Most of the general public doesnt care anyway, which is why it isnt widely reported. Dont think yourself superior.


But .. on skyscrapercity, we are superior, isnt'it ? :lol:
It's interesting to note how media are imprecise when they are about skyscrapers.


----------



## vic22

I have a doubt in renders i've seen three different types of skyscrapers around, one with small ones, another with many and 2 very tall very close and another with less skyscrapers which is the definitive ? Have they decided it?


----------



## londonfai

francais22 said:


> But .. on skyscrapercity, we are superior, isnt'it ? :lol:
> It's interesting to note how media are imprecise when they are about *Anything and everything*


Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Arzonz

Uploaded another Animation of Kingdom tower on my channel "Ashkan malekanian". Its about how the kingdom tower will look like when its Finished. You can also find it by Searching "Kingdom tower Completed Design Animation" 
Video from VisualHouseCo.


----------



## Lion007

They are building slower then at start. Why?


----------



## Mike-

Why these floor decks much wider than the others? :dunno:


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

Hamcl said:


> Clouds are everywhere
> 
> I Think its gonna rain today in jeddah


Nice that there are clouds so one day we could see a the top of the tower like in the render


----------



## brandpb

Amazing!


----------



## optaa

*i think so*

thank you


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Mike- said:


> Why these floor decks much wider than the others?


 On most renders, you can see that some floors stick out of the hollow curved surfaces between the 3 wings of the tower.
(It is not clear if these will become some sort of balconies or not.)

I do not know if these details are only for the nice outlook of the building, or also have a function to break the heavy downwinds that will occur in these hollow shapes.


----------



## dars-dm

I wonder if the tower will be seen from Egypt


----------



## francais22

dars-dm said:


> I wonder if the tower will be seen from Egypt


200 kilometers ? It's too far.


----------



## iKHALEDM

dars-dm said:


> I wonder if the tower will be seen from Egypt


Are you serious?! :lol:

Even from the top of Abraj AlBait (601 M) in Makkah you will not see it.


----------



## iKHALEDM

^^ The other thing, Jeddah is facing Sudan not Egypt.


----------



## KillerZavatar

iKHALEDM said:


> Are you serious?! :lol:
> 
> Even from the top of Abraj AlBait (601 M) in Makkah you will not see it.


Only because of a mountain between the two megatalls though. If there wasn't you would be able to see it.


----------



## jogiba

dars-dm said:


> I wonder if the tower will be seen from Egypt


Maybe if the earth was flat but it is not.


----------



## K.S.A

5,000,000 views :applause:


----------



## jhalsey

I suppose that's because it is at the top óf the list?


----------



## KillerZavatar

It's because people find this thread on google when looking for this building after hearing on the news


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Not surprising.


----------



## iKHALEDM

K.S.A said:


> 5,000,000 views :applause:


I think within the next 3 years it will reach more than 10,000,000 views :banana:


----------



## Adam23

iKHALEDM said:


> I think within the next 3 years it will reach more than 10,000,000 views :banana:



It will take less than 3 years mate- interest in the project is gaining fast!

It's a beautiful building- slender, sleek, and striking :cheers:


----------



## Hamcl

How much floors the tower is now ?
And how much tall is the tower now ?


----------



## Arzonz

^^Around 36 Floors on the core if you Consider the yellow Construction Parts. 
Dunno about the Height Though... probably around 130m...


----------



## ramses59

28 Floor today, and 106 Meters


----------



## HQPhoto

Too high


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

Adam23 said:


> It will take less than 3 years mate- interest in the project is gaining fast!
> 
> It's a beautiful building- slender, sleek, and striking :cheers:


and sweet.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

2:15 a.m. local time, December 6th:

Many workers - maybe 20-30 that I could see in the webcam image, and a cement mixer truck with its lights on.


----------



## 4npower

Bradipo said:


> To solve the question whether the tower can be seen from Egypt you should use the formula described in the section "objects above horizon" at this link: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horizon I'm too lazy to do it.





I guess it's that time of the year already where we discuss if you will be able to see the tower from this tower, or that landmark over there, or maybe even the Hoover Dam.
This thread literally seasons like the weather :lol::cheers:


----------



## julià65

archur96 said:


> Using 6376.74284 km as the radius of the earth (calculated with this formula: R=sqrt(((Rmax^2*cos(phi))^2+(Rmin^2*sin(phi))^2)/((Rmax*cos(phi))^2+(Rmin*sin(phi))^2)) phi is the latitude, 27.734257º) and an estimated height of 1 km.
> 
> The maximum visibility would be about 113 km in perfect conditions.




Actually 113 km is if you are upstairs in the ground.
The previous photograph from Barcelona has been taken uphill Tibidabo. That is 450 metres hight.


----------



## archur96

julià65 said:


> Actually 113 km is if you are upstairs in the ground.
> The previous photograph from Barcelona has been taken uphill Tibidabo. That is 450 metres hight.


Yeah, I know. I'm talking about Jeddah tower. There are not mountains around it so I have assumed that the ground is as high as the sea. If there are mountains round the tower you will have more visibility area.

Also Mallorca's mountains are higher than Jeddah Tower. They are 1.4 km high.


----------



## Troposphere

Hamcl said:


>


Too easy.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Ok, at 3 storeys per month, at this time next year it should be around 63 storeys high.

(3 X 12 = 36)


----------



## dfiler

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> Ok, at 3 storeys per month, at this time next year it should be around 63 storeys high.
> 
> (3 X 12 = 36)


The pace should accelerate as well. The work crews are getting more experienced and the floor area is decreasing with height.

Can anyone comment how this compares to the construction pace of other towers?


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> Ok, at 3 storeys per month, at this time next year it should be around 63 storeys high.
> 
> (3 X 12 = 36)


I just noticed in Hamcl's time lapse shot above, where part of the right wing rises...


You can also see the free-standing tower crane also jump, after it lifts up its support segment. :cheers:


----------



## 10064

Gudavalli said:


> *December 3* by Shamim Baig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do they measure the building height from in this picture. At the ground where the bottom floor is here. And is that below sea level slightly.


----------



## mkadzmi

gayat



ocid94 said:


> projek yang menakjubkan :nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## K.S.A

core is rising right now :banana:


----------



## Riyadh Crusher




----------



## danial.z5

dfiler said:


> The pace should accelerate as well. The work crews are getting more experienced and the floor area is decreasing with height.
> 
> Can anyone comment how this compares to the construction pace of other towers?


I agree with you. Modified schedule will be beneficial to all projects.:banana::banana:


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

dfiler said:


> The pace should accelerate as well. The work crews are getting more experienced and the floor area is decreasing with height.


One really limiting factor is the curing time of concrete, which can't be (safely) accelerated. They're pouring it on the spot, which means they have to wait for a while for the concrete to cure before they can put more weight above it.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

dfiler said:


> ... and the floor area is decreasing with height.


 This is only a very small decrease for each next floor, compared tot the total floor area.

The increase in height (hoisting times, etc.) compensates this, and will become the dominant factor above a certain height.


As far as I can remember, the pace at DB was 2 floors/week at a certain moment.


----------



## Hamcl

So the tower now is : 29 floors right ?


----------



## Arzonz

^^ Probably.
Looks like the end of the left wing is gonna rise soon. Might be wrong though.


----------



## danial.z5

Arzonz said:


> ^^ Probably.
> Looks like the end of the left wing is gonna rise soon. Might be wrong though.


Agree. It's on the left side of the structure must be made more quickly


----------



## danial.z5

Every day longer than yesterday


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Awesome building


----------



## S.K.A.Y

good to go


----------



## ZZ-II

Hamcl said:


> is it 30 or 29 floors ?


 29 floors and 117,95m


----------



## Arzonz

Watch http://www.earthcam.com/clients/com...network/sa/jeddah/kingdom-tower/gp2//archive1 it shows the amount they reached in one year. and i have to say "SLOW".


----------



## BenC32

Man thats gonna be a monster.


----------



## sthlm30

Arzonz said:


> Watch http://www.earthcam.com/clients/com...network/sa/jeddah/kingdom-tower/gp2//archive1 it shows the amount they reached in one year. and i have to say "SLOW".


Yeah, slow. But when you build a Tower that is 1000m in a flat dessert, the lower levels MUST be stable and need more care. It should start to rise soon.


----------



## Arzonz

sthlm30 said:


> Yeah, slow. But when you build a Tower that is 1000m in a flat dessert, the lower levels MUST be stable and need more care. It should start to rise soon.


Still. They Surely had to rise up 1 floor per week. 1 year is almost 52 Weeks so... Yeah. Almost Two times the current floors the tower has.


----------



## Boa Pessoa

The Best Tower


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Aécio Neves

:banana:


----------



## WillR

Honestly right now, I have no problems with the speed. It is slow, but for a good reason. What is being built right now eventually has to support whatever is above it. So, it makes all the sense in the world to spend more time on the lower portion and perfect it ...and that is exactly what they're doing. Once we're passed the crucial floors, the lower ones, then you will start to see floor jumps go faster and faster


----------



## KillerZavatar

Well they are behind schedule and slower than they intended to be, so there is that. But I agree that it could be a lot worse and a tower of this scale I am just happy for it rising at all.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Hamcl said:


>


The core must now be at floor 30 - the floor indicator was at 029 when it jumped up. :banana:


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## Blue Flame

Besides, in regards to the construction pace, what's the rush? As long as the pace is steady as it is, I don't mind it being a bit slow. 
This building will be complete before you know it. Enjoy watching it rise. :cheers:


----------



## alsaif2012

15/12/2015


----------



## alsaif2012

17/12/2015


----------



## Coolest

^^
A very impressive construction.


----------



## Fayez

Note; you can watch with English and Arabic subtitles


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
it is a good video, but off topic and might spark some controversity and discussions that shouldn't be in this thread again.


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

fayzoon said:


> Note; you can watch with English and Arabic subtitles


i love it


----------



## Fayez

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> it is a good video, but off topic and might spark some controversity and discussions that shouldn't be in this thread again.


No it can't be off topic since it's about Saudi Arabia

Plus I was one of those 12 students of who did this :cheers:


----------



## DAMAC

*Hosam Al-Ghamdi*


----------



## Mblaq90

interesting design!! 
so tall hhaa..
i hope this the best build..


----------



## ZZ-II

mohammed alzaidi said:


> the oil price has nothing to do with this tower since the tower is not owned by the government


And financing is secured since a few weeks. There were news about it.


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

ZZ-II said:


> And financing is secured since a few weeks. There were news about it.


 true i heard that too


----------



## Gudavalli

*20th December* by Akaash Kalim


----------



## vic22

Gudavalli said:


> *20th December* by Akaash Kalim


What's all that steel in the ground? The entrance of the building? The garages?


----------



## Arzonz

vic22 said:


> What's all that steel in the ground? The entrance of the building? The garages?


That's the steel that's going to be inside the concrete. and it also looks like its going to be a wall...


----------



## vic22

Arzonz said:


> That's the steel that's going to be inside the concrete. and it also looks like its going to be a wall...


Maybe for the wings in the first floor?


----------



## cd7890

Arzonz said:


> I don't think they would make a Mech floor on the 20th floor...


there are a lot of interesting decisions that were made in the design for this


----------



## VRS

DAMAC said:


> *Hosam Al-Ghamdi*


wheres the girls ??


----------



## ZZ-II

Core pouring right now!

Also several yellow crane parts arrived.


----------



## Naif Saudi

A few days ago but nice










https://twitter.com/jeddahphotos1


----------



## DubaiM

DAMAC said:


> *Hosam Al-Ghamdi*


I'm a simple German skyscraper enthusiast, I see German cars in front of the Kingdom Tower, I press like


----------



## delphi7x10

*Floor plates*



vic22 said:


> What's all that steel in the ground? The entrance of the building? The garages?


Notice in these picture that we now two consecutive floors that go all the way across the building, it looks like they are matched to two more on the other side. This is a change, it is also at the place where in some of the close up shots, the end walls change design at the outside edges. I wonder if will now see a faster climbing form come to lay the floors?


----------



## michael92

DAMAC said:


> *Hosam Al-Ghamdi*


So much swag :lol:


----------



## Mike-

vic22 said:


> What's all that steel in the ground? The entrance of the building? The garages?


look around the tower on the animation frame



meanwhile webcam has been zoomed out last two days


----------



## Euclidean

That is where they planned to be in May?


----------



## Hamcl

Its raining in Jeddah


----------



## Hamcl

Euclidean said:


> That is where they planned to be in May?


OLD PLAN ..

but now the tower must be finished in 2020 .. thats what i know ..


----------



## kalim shekh

where is shard baby the hero of this page


----------



## Arzonz

Left End of wing jump


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Mike-

Can the rain be a problem for concrete pouring? And what about its physical characteristics after curing? Isn't it gonna be worse? :storm:


----------



## sthlm30

Mike- said:


> Can the rain be a problem for concrete pouring? And what about its physical characteristics after curing? Isn't it gonna be worse? :storm:


They are probably prepared for it.


----------



## Euclidean

I still can't believe they are leaving that sheer wall at the end of each wing.


----------



## Fayez

We really need the current height to be in someone's signature after the shard baby disappearance .. every time I wanna know the exact height I just can't


----------



## Arzonz

Core gonna Jump Soon!!


----------



## K.S.A

core is rising right now :cheers:

now it reaches to 30 floors.


----------



## Arzonz

Hooray! (Hamd, I apologize if i'm starting to take your place or something.)


----------



## Fayez

Current height ?


----------



## ZZ-II

Arround 122m now


----------



## donking

beautiful..


----------



## Fayez

ZZ-II said:


> Arround 122m now


How do you count it ??


----------



## ZZ-II

fayzoon said:


> How do you count it ??


There is a floor plan alsaif is posting from time to time. It shows the floors + its height. I don't count i just read


----------



## Fayez

ZZ-II said:


> There is a floor plan alsaif is posting from time to time. It shows the floors + its height. I don't count i just read


Where exactly? or if you repost it would be better


----------



## ZZ-II

Here we go:



alsaif2012 said:


> 14/12/2015


----------



## Fayez

^^ I saw this one, how did you read the 122 meters number?


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

fayzoon said:


> ^^ I saw this one, how did you read the 122 meters number?


man it's gotta be around that number, just by looking at it you can tell it's something around that number


----------



## Redzio

fayzoon said:


> ^^ I saw this one, how did you read the 122 meters number?






Omg......... hno:


----------



## ZZ-II

fayzoon said:


> ^^ I saw this one, how did you read the 122 meters number?


One of the current floos has 4m. I just calculate.


----------



## sthlm30

It is kinda incredible when you look at that drawing and the numbers. When they have reached 450m it already tall. But then you Think nope, there are still 550m left buddy, this is not even half the building.


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## Mike-

May be somebody in Jeddah have a flying dron with HD-camera to film this tower from the height?  Or this is also prohibited by authorities?


----------



## Fayez

ZZ-II said:


> One of the current floos has 4m. I just calculate.


 So it's not 122m, it's 126m because a new jump happened after this, am I right?


----------



## kalim shekh

sthlm30 said:


> It is kinda incredible when you look at that drawing and the numbers. When they have reached 450m it already tall. But then you Think nope, there are still 550m left buddy, this is not even half the building.


brother when they reach 450metre only 250metre is left because the end floor is in 670 metre so they plans to build at least 200metre tower with no floor only a structure of concrit cement


----------



## gugi182

fayzoon said:


> How do you count it ??


866 or more to go


----------



## alsaif2012

24/12/2015

A   
01 
10
-------

B 
01 
10
-------

C 
01 
------

D 
01 
10
-------


----------



## ZZ-II

fayzoon said:


> So it's not 122m, it's 126m because a new jump happened after this, am I right?


no, it's floor 30 now and this floor is at 122m. Just the formwork is at 126m already.


----------



## alsaif2012

26/12/2015


----------



## sthlm30

kalim shekh said:


> brother when they reach 450metre only 250metre is left because the end floor is in 670 metre so they plans to build at least 200metre tower with no floor only a structure of concrit cement


Man, your right about that. Im getting mad now, why is it so hard to commit themselfs fully when you want to build the tallest building in the World? Its about what height is the tallest floor that you can actually use. So its actually not as tall as it seems. They cheat by adding a big empty Concrete spire.


----------



## Arzonz

sthlm30 said:


> Man, your right about that. Im getting mad now, why is it so hard to commit themselfs fully when you want to build the tallest building in the World? Its about what height is the tallest floor that you can actually use. So its actually not as tall as it seems. They cheat by adding a big empty Concrete spire.


Burj Khalifa did Cheat aswell. Its spire is more than 100m Tall. 
But KT's Spire is WAY Taller. Almost 400m. Jeez.


----------



## Hamcl

sorry guys for not posting any thing ..

i have some internet issues :\ ..

But the internet works now


----------



## Hamcl

is it 31 floors ?


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Almost.

With the formwork in this position, they are casting the walls beteen 30 and 31.
And after that, floor 31 itself.

Growing and growing...! :banana:


----------



## Mike-

that dude also wondering the tower!


----------



## Mike-

sthlm30 said:


> Man, your right about that. Im getting mad now, why is it so hard to commit themselfs fully when you want to build the tallest building in the World? Its about what height is the tallest floor that you can actually use. So its actually not as tall as it seems. They cheat by adding a big empty Concrete spire.





Arzonz said:


> Burj Khalifa did Cheat aswell. Its spire is more than 100m Tall.
> But KT's Spire is WAY Taller. Almost 400m. Jeez.


You are both right!
:tiasd::badnews:


----------



## vic22

Mike- said:


> that dude also wondering the tower!


WTF?? What's that?


----------



## Munwon

A dog ^


----------



## Slugbelch

Hey Fury, if it's at 122m, then it passes the 4th to earn the name: "World's Tallest Building" (1899 Park Row at 119m) ?


----------



## Ultros

Amazing as this tower will be, I'm also waiting for the day someone buildings a 1000m tower that isn't just a giant spike that gets 1/3 of it's height from an unusable spire..


----------



## boy261

*best video here*

Hey Ive just found this video with complete simulation of whole construction of the Kingdom Tower! 
Its great, only pitty its not in higher definition.
sorry if it was posted here before but Its quite new video
and its realy spectacular...
actualy we can see there they are about 9 months late from the schedule
shown there and they are working much slower....
but anyway enjoy the video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_daRI882D-M


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

There is a second simulation video, about the steelworks in KT.
Does anybody know if that is also on youtube?
Or can anybody upload it?

It has been on this forum too, only short before it was deleted.


----------



## skyperu34

Very nice update! Changes are really needed since combustible won´t last forever nor for the next few decades. Vision is correct.


----------



## StellarEngine

Buyckske Ruben said:


> No problem, this tower is the right thing to do!
> 
> Diversify the economie in Saudi-Arabië is very needed!
> 
> Tourism, port terminals and so on...


Ports for what?


----------



## King of Construction

pozinhossc said:


> Many times, when a building height record is set (or short before or after), a big crisis takes place (and i think it is not by accident, a thing like a world record building can be preceded by overconfidence and overspending)
> 
> Chrysler/Empire State -> 1929, Great Depression
> 
> Sears tower + Twin Towers -> 1973, petrol crisis
> 
> Petronas towers -> 1996, Asian tigers crisis
> 
> Dubai Tower -> 2008, Housing/subprime bubble crisis
> 
> This tower could bring a new level in crisis. By end of this year, Saudi Arabia anounced a recor deficit of $98 billion.


This topic has actually been discussed many times. It was the subject of quite some researches.

See image below for skyscrapers and the crises that followed them.










But with all that in mind doesn´t mean this skyscraper will lead to a new crises per definition. I could just as easily make a graphic of skyscrapers and periods of prosper that followed them.


----------



## alsaif2012

29/12/2015


----------



## Hamcl

Clouds are everywhere 
Its going to rain


----------



## AlexDemens

King of Construction said:


>


using of Equitable Life Building and Auditorium Building is nice way to rewrite history of skyscrapers mostly wierd. somebody can think, that revolution in construction was not by steel frame, but elevators. where is first skyscraper Home Fire Insuranse Building? if this go on, in lists will be included something like New York Tribune Building and etc.


----------



## Arzonz

ALERT! ALERT!
CORE JUMPING SOON!


----------



## ZZ-II

Was there even a pour this week?


----------



## Arzonz

ZZ-II said:


> Was there even a pour this week?


Yes.
28/12/15


----------



## ZZ-II

Ah great :cheers: . I watch the cam several times a day, winder why i didn't see it :nuts:


----------



## erbse

Compared to what was going on here at SSC following the construction of *Burj Dubai*, people don't seem very emotional about the Jeddah Tower. Guess even the "fanatic kids" are somewhat spoiled and saturated now. This just doesn't seem to excite all that much.

And admittedly, the upcoming incredibly thin and tall high-end towers of Manhattan are much more thrilling, construction-wise..  Also China is delivering so many astounding large scale projects.

Add to that the fact that Saudi-Arabia is super conservative, super religious, and not fit or welcoming to international tourists.


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## marvchristensen

*Great shot!*

Jeddah Tower is rad! What a great gif. It is awesome to see night and day!


----------



## Arzonz

Those who think that Kingdom tower is Progressing too slowly (Including my self ), Burj khalifa got almost the same progress in 1 year. Actually... it got less progress than KT.


----------



## ThomasK2001

It's a huge tower, it will take long


----------



## marcosmac

this tower its going more tall than this famous Burj Kalifa?? by 3 times? seriously?? its amazing!!!!




mikeleg said:


> This tower is 3 times higher than Burj Dubai now :eek2::eek2::eek2:!!!


----------



## victor del rey

Look what an amazing article i have in a book, in an interview with Adrian Smith


----------



## londonfai

What book


----------



## Hamcl

-------------------------------2015-----------------------------------










-------------------------------2016-----------------------------------


----------



## victor del rey

Hamcl said:


>


First jump of the year!!!💯💯💯


----------



## Aaronaa4

Hey everyone,

I just made my 2016 update of the Jeddah Tower and wanted to thank all of you for the great pictures. Enjoy the video!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhFMChcMvC4


----------



## victor del rey

Aaronaa4 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just made my 2016 update of the Jeddah Tower and wanted to thank all of you for the great pictures. Enjoy the video!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhFMChcMvC4


Awesome video💯


----------



## victor del rey

Which floor is expected to be the last built this year? Did they make a new schedule?


----------



## alsaif2012

30/12/2015



1  2  3  4  5  6  7 

---------------



1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  

---------------



1  2  3  4  5  6


----------



## alsaif2012

31/12/2015



1  2  3  4  5  6  7


----------



## Joshua Dodd

When will we see steel assembly?


----------



## alsaif2012




----------



## ImperatorFuriosa

Quando fica pronto?


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Nice progress!


----------



## Hamcl

Nice


----------



## Hamcl

I took a few pictures today .. im will upload it


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Fayez

31st floor is at 134m, isn't it?


----------



## K.S.A

_liebherr crane (yellow crane) on the core is rising right now._


----------



## Hamcl

If they jumped 4 floors every month its gonna be 78 floors .. in the end of the year 

and i meant in the picture 

Month 1 , month 2 but its reflected lol ..


----------



## Andrew Wiggin

fayzoon said:


> 900,000 tons !! I mean come on this weight can not be compared to any human made structure, it's like tens of aircraft carriers !! really can't be compared to any human made structure! I'm just not sure about the great Egyptian Pyramid ..


Writing it twice does not make it correct. You almost gave the correct answer yourself: Cheops Pyramid. The weight of teh Pyramid is estimated to be 6,250.000 tons.


----------



## K.S.A

core is rising right now :cheers:


----------



## victor del rey

Hamcl said:


> If they jumped 4 floors every month its gonna be 78 floors .. in the end of the year
> 
> and i meant in the picture
> 
> Month 1 , month 2 but its reflected lol ..


But each floor is smaller than the previous one, then for example in the floor 70 they are going to spend less time than in the 32. Then it's going to be faster.


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## victor del rey

Hamcl said:


>


Which floor now? 32?


----------



## Hamcl

victor del rey said:


> Which floor now? 32?



I Think YES .


----------



## 10064

alsaif2012 said:


>


So is the total height counted from 0.0m Or below that at -7.575m below sea level.


----------



## MatrioshkaBrain

Any updates on the surrounding complex?


----------



## LFXDN

@10064

Look at the levels, those are underground floors. The height to the spire is measured from ground level.


----------



## Arzonz

LFXDN said:


> @10064
> 
> Look at the levels, those are underground floors. The height to the spire is measured from ground level.


Those aren't really underground, they are actually the first 2 or 3 floors of the tower. They are counted as underground levels because the ground level of the complex around it is at the 3rd or 4th level. 
if you look at the pic below, those first 2 or 3 levels are the levels we are talking about. Not underground, Are they?


----------



## CabaMatutador

Will it give finnancial return? Such tower in the middle of nowhere doesn't seem very profitable.


----------



## Fayez

^^ Such words "in the middle of nowhere" doesn't seem very wise 

Especially, after all the discussions about it on this thread


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

CabaMatutador said:


> Will it give finnancial return? Such tower in the middle of nowhere doesn't seem very profitable.


Its on the outskirts of Jeddah a coastal city with 3,4 Million People


----------



## BenjaminBern

Not bad at all


----------



## KillerZavatar

Other than being big, the city is quite rich as well. People visiting mecca from all over the world land there first I think, so this tower might get quite some visitors from there as well and get noticed.


----------



## Waleed-fahad

INFERNAL ELF said:


> Its on the outskirts of Jeddah a coastal city with 3,4 Million People



And 20 million visitors a year.


----------



## Waleed-fahad

CabaMatutador said:


> Will it give finnancial return? Such tower in the middle of nowhere doesn't seem very profitable.


----------



## robertitoam

Waleed-fahad said:


>












Thats it im done. 
Once again.... the ressemblance with dowtown is just tooooooo strong hahaha icard:
Did no one in the developing team notice or is this intentional?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
that's just how rivers forms, if you have a project close to the sea and close to a river delta, it is bound to look similar.


----------



## francais22

I have just finished the time lapse.
The speed is 10 days per second. Construction is really speeding ! :banana:


----------



## robertitoam

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> that's just how rivers forms, if you have a project close to the sea and close to a river delta, it is bound to look similar.


Except that that isn't a river, and thats not a Delta. It's a small creek that was probably dredged. If you look at the actually site from the sky you can see that it is different. It is just that in all of their pubicity photos there is always an almost eerie ressemblance


----------



## Vergelf

Waleed-fahad said:


>


Don't get me wrong I'm really excited to see all of this and especially this tower being built but for me it looks like a ridiculous overinvestment.


----------



## Mike-

They turn the cam to left where is nothing and we cant see the right side where is canopy construction, damn! And second cam still offline... WTF are they doing to this cam?


----------



## Arzonz

ZZ-II said:


> The red crane will rise today. Crane part has been lifted up.
> Hopefully the formworks will rise as well.


And also hopefully they rise the bottom of the red crane from the 15th Floor, so that they can finish the floor plates on the core.


----------



## Fayez

ssz said:


> disgusting


jealous 

:smug:


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

ssz said:


> disgusting


???


----------



## m6b7n

ssz said:


> disgusting


Huh, please explain?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

paprys81 said:


> although it's an amazing project, there's 336 metres of wasted room at the top just to break new records. Please don't tell me it's not a conceit...


The tapering design makes it impossible to have rooms up there.


----------



## victor del rey

ThatOneGuy said:


> It's physically impossible to have rooms up there.


Unless you want a 20m2 room wihout elevator n/or stairs😂😂


----------



## DubaiM

ssz said:


> disgusting


Sorry that your lunch didn't taste good....... oh wait, you mean the tower??


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

victor del rey said:


> Unless you want a 20m2 room wihout elevator n/or stairs


 Many, many people on this planet have to do with much less than this "luxury"...


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## K.S.A




----------



## ZZ-II

Impressive shots!


----------



## Scrapernab2

This building should have outdoor elevators.


----------



## victor del rey

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> Many, many people on this planet have to do with much less than this "luxury"...


It was a joke calm down


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Maybe yes.
But with the many sandstorms in the desert environment, it will not be feasible. Too much chances for malfunctioning (polluted rails, switches, etc.)..


----------



## Arzonz

victor del rey said:


> Unless you want a 20m2 room wihout elevator n/or stairs&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


They Could of just made it a few Restaurants. the first floor be the kitchen (where you get your food or Beverage.) and then use a elevator and go to a higher level that has a table to sit on next to a window.
They could also make a observatory floor so that they don't need that Sky Terrace.


----------



## victor del rey

Arzonz said:


> They Could of just made it a few Restaurants. the first floor be the kitchen (where you get your food or Beverage.) and then use a elevator and go to a higher level that has a table to sit on next to a window.
> They could also make a observatory floor so that they don't need that Sky Terrace.


Yes maybe , but if the architects did it this way i guess they have their reasons.


----------



## Rui-Silva

K.S.A said:


>


Can someone explain me why in the first floors we see some walls covered with bricks ? 

Thank You.


----------



## victor del rey

Rui-Silva said:


> Can someone explain me why in the first floors we see some walls covered with bricks ?
> 
> Thank You.


Because that's the entrance there's no facade there


----------



## Scrapernab2

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> Maybe yes.
> But with the many sandstorms in the desert environment, it will not be feasible. Too much chances for malfunctioning (polluted rails, switches, etc.)..


I assume you were responding to my outdoor elevator post. I meant on the outside of the building, but with glass around them, like the Westin Peachtree Plaza in Atlanta. It would be the ultimate thrill ride!

https://youtu.be/Ct_0k3ZWk88


----------



## jhalsey

One problem might be that outside lifts would be a degree or two off-vertical.


----------



## K.S.A

core is rising now :cheers:


----------



## robertitoam

fayzoon said:


> ^^
> 
> Saudi Arabia is not a small country and it has a powerful economy with millions of young Saudis who are just entering the working and jobs age, oil prices can't be that much of a problem
> 
> and yet the report is saying that Saudi Arabia could bankrupt by 2020 which means 4 years only :lol:
> 
> Whether it's IMF or another source I'm 100% sure that my mind is way wiser than the publisher's mind. He must be so closed-minded


The fact that there are many people entering into the workforce doesnt change anything to the equation the issue is that saudi arabia is hooked on meaning it is too dependant on it. Most countries may have 3-4% of their economy based on oil and they feel the pain of low oil prices so imagine saudi arabia in which half of their economy is based on oil? Lower oil prices mean saudi arabia has less income, less income means less funds to diversify, something it desperately needs to do if it wants to stop its addiction to oil. Saudi arabia is already feeling the pain of low oil prices and is trying to fix its ways ( http://m.dw.com/en/saudi-arabia-to-reduce-its-reliance-on-oil/a-18937363 ), lets just hope that OPEC comes to an agreement and that the necessary policies are passed in order to save Saudi Arabia and the world from economic decline.


----------



## hater

robertitoam said:


> The fact that there are many people entering into the workforce doesnt change anything to the equation the issue is that saudi arabia is hooked on meaning it is too dependant on it. Most countries may have 3-4% of their economy based on oil and they feel the pain of low oil prices so imagine saudi arabia in which half of their economy is based on oil? Lower oil prices mean saudi arabia has less income, less income means less funds to diversify, something it desperately needs to do if it wants to stop its addiction to oil. Saudi arabia is already feeling the pain of low oil prices and is trying to fix its ways ( http://m.dw.com/en/saudi-arabia-to-reduce-its-reliance-on-oil/a-18937363 ), lets just hope that OPEC comes to an agreement and that the necessary policies are passed in order to save Saudi Arabia and the world from economic decline.


I don't wanna move to too much offtopic, but yes you are right 

there is no denying Saudis just like many others are very dependent on oil, even though oil accounts for half of the gdp that is a meaningless number

the important number is the revenue and the low oil prices put them in 20% deficit and they have used up about 90 bil in 2015 from their reserves.


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Maximalist

Saudi Arabia's big problem is that it (and I suppose many other countries as well) has never anticipated that oil prices could drop as low as they have recently, and possibly lower in the future. As a result, the country has failed to diversify its economy - sometimes known as putting all its eggs in one basket. Saudi Arabia could have developed a huge tourism industry, but it has never wanted to, and now it will pay the price. It may or may not affect this building, but it will certainly affect future construction projects.


----------



## HiJazzey

This is a private project. It's not dependent on the government for funding or tenancy, so the fiscal deficit is irrelevant.


----------



## lirpa21

facade is not impressive


----------



## trece verde

That's not the facade...


----------



## Arzonz

Those 2 floor plates that they didn't construct is underconstruction now.


----------



## Hamcl

NICE WORK


----------



## Hamcl

BUT I HOPE ITS GETTING FASTER ..


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## HiJazzey

Arzonz said:


> Those 2 floor plates that they didn't construct is underconstruction now.


Those 2 floors connect to the canopy that transitions the building from podium to tower. Regular floors begin above:


----------



## cool2015

amazing!!! higher thinking can give us higher result.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

This proves that the canopy and concourse will also be enormous.
They are of a scale often seen at airports, but seldom around buildings.


----------



## EL_3grab

Just Great


----------



## alsaif2012




----------



## jhalsey

Surprising this can be built about 3 miles away from the airport!


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

I found this on the net. It's a shame it was put up in such low resolution ...

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## ForgottenUsername

This isnt a mile high.


----------



## kalim shekh

jhalsey said:


> Surprising this can be built about 3 miles away from the airport!


how did you know that or you measured it from Google earth


----------



## DUBAI10000

I saw above that a hotel will have 200 rooms over 7 floors. That would be an average of 28 Hotel rooms per floor which I suppose is possible, small hotel rooms though. However the Marriott Marquis New York has 50 rooms per floor. So yes I suppose it is possible to squeeze 200 hotel rooms on to 7 floors. Also I am a skyscraper geek so I realized that if 120 of the floors in the kingdom tower (I didn't use 167 because several upper floors wouldn't be able to hold 20 hotel rooms because the floor plates gets smaller and because the hotel would need lobbies and entertainment levels along with mechanical floors.) was jammed with this many hotel rooms it would have 2200, 2400 hotel rooms.


----------



## alsaif2012

21/01/2016

1

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9

10

11

12
 
13

14

15

16


----------



## Fluxit

K.S.A said:


>


Awesome.


----------



## alsaif2012

09/01/2016
برج المملكة بجدة
تصوير جوي من ارتفاع ٢٠٠ متر لبرج المملكة


----------



## K.S.A

^^ :master::master::master:


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

The Canopy will indeed be HUGE like 50-60m tall will look amazing


----------



## ForgottenUsername

INFERNAL ELF said:


> The Canopy will indeed be HUGE like 50-60m tall will look amazing


It looks like it attaches to a floor 30m high.


----------



## Shoebacca

Does anyone know how many slaves have perished so far?


----------



## 4npower

Shoebacca said:


> Does anyone know how many slaves have perished so far?





Why? Are you looking for work :lol:


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

4npower said:


> Why? Are you looking for work :lol:


i like you


----------



## Hamcl

he's absolutely looking for a job HAHAHA ..
or maybe his country perishing the workers right there xD LMAO ....


----------



## jhalsey

It's already taller than everything around it!


----------



## Arzonz

alsaif2012 said:


> 21/01/2016


Ooooh! it looks like their starting with the floor plate for the 12th floor! :banana:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

jhalsey said:


> It's already taller than everything around it!


I don't think there was anything around it anyway lol


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

And why are the basement floors above ground? (Sorry if this was already asked)


----------



## Mike-

alsaif2012 said:


> 09/01/2016
> برج المملكة بجدة
> تصوير جوي من ارتفاع ٢٠٠ متر لبرج المملكة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


Awesome video and obviously it is somewhere in HD... But how to find it? :cripes:


----------



## boy261

alsaif2012 said:


> 21/01/2016
> 
> 14
> 
> 
> 16


Its reaching heigt of the great pyramids! and some of the highest churches of the world....^^^^


----------



## Pohtija

It's impressive (already). (!)


----------



## SMCYB

You're both right. This is a huge building with a huge spire on top.


----------



## DubaiM

I think it's time to care about the area around Jeddah Tower. It's still an empty desert. When Burj Khalifa was in the construction phase of Jeddah Tower now, there was a lot of construction going on all around it including the Dubai Mall, The Dubai Fountains, The Address Downtown Dubai and multiple residential buildings. 
If the Kingdom City won't be under construction soon, I'm afraid that the JT will be surrounded by a massive, sandy construction site when it's completed. Just take an example of Dubai: Even though it's 2016, 6 years after BK's completion, the Downtown Area hasn't reached it's full density by far. There are still a lot of empty plots and construction sites all around it. 
The Jeddah Tower could be a bigger flop than BK concerning occupancy. Who wants to live/work in a tower and look out on an endless sea of cranes and sand?


*Downtown Dubai 2005:*










*Downtown Dubai 2015:*











*Kingdom City 2015:*









.
.
.
.
.

*Kingdom City 2025 = Only desert? Huge construction site?*


----------



## jogiba

SMCYB said:


> You're both right. This is a huge building with a huge spire on top.


Just like One World Trade Center .


----------



## ollo

No
One World Trade Center is an ugly building, with an ugly spire


----------



## FlyFish

ollo said:


> No
> One World Trade Center is an ugly building, with an ugly spire


No again, WTC is an ugly building with a really ugly antennae on top. To even call that a spire is charitable.


----------



## HiJazzey

DubaiM said:


> I think it's time to care about the area around Jeddah Tower. It's still an empty desert. When Burj Khalifa was in the construction phase of Jeddah Tower now, there was a lot of construction going on all around it including the Dubai Mall, The Dubai Fountains, The Address Downtown Dubai and multiple residential buildings.
> If the Kingdom City won't be under construction soon, I'm afraid that the JT will be surrounded by a massive, sandy construction site when it's completed. Just take an example of Dubai: Even though it's 2016, 6 years after BK's completion, the Downtown Area hasn't reached it's full density by far. There are still a lot of empty plots and construction sites all around it.
> The Jeddah Tower could be a bigger flop than BK concerning occupancy. Who wants to live/work in a tower and look out on an endless sea of cranes and sand?
> 
> *Snipped images
> 
> Kingdom City 2025 = Only desert? Huge construction site?*


Don't expect to see much development around the tower any time soon. 

Burj Khalifa is centrally located and at the time there was a boom. The site at the time of construction abutted Sheikh Zayed road on one side and the World trade center on another. Development around the tower wasn't a hard sell. 

Jeddah tower however is far away, and there is a supply glut.


----------



## The TruthisOut There

FlyFish said:


> No again, WTC is an ugly building with a really ugly antennae on top. To even call that a spire is charitable.


I think the 1WTC building (the 94 floor, 1368 ft structure) is actually quite attractive, it is the unclad "spirantenna" which is so architecturally discordant. While the Kingdom Tower is architecturally harmonious.


----------



## Slinderman

HiJazzey said:


> Don't expect to see much development around the tower any time soon.
> 
> Burj Khalifa is centrally located and at the time there was a boom. The site at the time of construction abutted Sheikh Zayed road on one side and the World trade center on another. Development around the tower wasn't a hard sell.
> 
> Jeddah tower however is far away, and there is a supply glut.


 i think after one Year We gonna See Huge building Around it


----------



## iKHALEDM

ZZ-II said:


> I'm sure we won't see any cladding until summer.


In my Opinion, Nothing before 2017


----------



## iKHALEDM

DubaiM said:


> I think it's time to care about the area around Jeddah Tower. It's still an empty desert. When Burj Khalifa was in the construction phase of Jeddah Tower now, there was a lot of construction going on all around it including the Dubai Mall, The Dubai Fountains, The Address Downtown Dubai and multiple residential buildings.
> If the Kingdom City won't be under construction soon, I'm afraid that the JT will be surrounded by a massive, sandy construction site when it's completed. Just take an example of Dubai: Even though it's 2016, 6 years after BK's completion, the Downtown Area hasn't reached it's full density by far. There are still a lot of empty plots and construction sites all around it.
> The Jeddah Tower could be a bigger flop than BK concerning occupancy. Who wants to live/work in a tower and look out on an endless sea of cranes and sand?
> 
> 
> *Downtown Dubai 2005:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Downtown Dubai 2015:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kingdom City 2015:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> *Kingdom City 2025 = Only desert? Huge construction site?*




Don't forget that there is around 200M difference in the length between BK and KT. So, I think most of the works will start at the beginning of 2017.


----------



## delphi7x10

jogiba said:


> Wrong, KT has 167 floors, 439 apartments, 200 hotel rooms and more floor area than the Empire State Building. The Space Needle and CN Tower are like the Eiffel Tower.


He is not wrong at all, all are made as huge 3 legged towers, but as he said the other two only have floors at top and bottom. The Eiffel tower is square and made of steal, not at all like any of these 3 legged concrete towers.


----------



## delphi7x10

jefais said:


> What I find interesting about the Kingdom/Jeddah Tower (other than obviously its extraordinary planned height), is how small and few the rooms appear to be. They seem really rather narrow - seemingly about two door widths wide (although granted hard to tell from our angles). I guess this is OK for hotel rooms and that sort of thing but it will be interesting to see when larger open space will be noticeable, such as restaurants etc and how they will be laid out.
> 
> In particular it's interesting to see the bulk of the Burj Khalifa in the photo on the previous page - it looks huge. KT doesn't seem like it's going to be quite so bulky!


Most likely restaurants will be in lower areas so that the expensive high floors are not wasted on kitchens and so forth. If you eat at the top of the CN Tower, your meal is actually made the bottom, where space is cheaper, and you don't have fire concerns.

As far as hotel and apartments go loo at the close up, like on previous page, there is a lot of space between those outward walls, and from the floor edge to back walls is also very large.


----------



## ZZ-II

delphi7x10 said:


> Most likely restaurants will be in lower areas so that the expensive high floors are not wasted on kitchens and so forth.


The Atmosphere restaurant in Burj Khalifa is on the 122nd floor at 442m. Including a kitchen ^^


----------



## jhalsey

I suppose they could use a food lift from below stairs, like in olde English country houses.


----------



## Arzonz




----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ Parts of both visible wings jumped there. :banana:

P.S. In the middle frame of that time-lapse, could that have been a dust devil going by?


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Nice time lapse


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Fayez

so closed to the first higher floor


----------



## naki

The cam dirty again.hno:


----------



## Arzonz

Hamcl said:


>


So according to this picture, The tower is still doing less than 1 floor per week. since it got 3 floors from the start of 2016.


----------



## Hamcl

Arzonz said:


> So according to this picture, The tower is still doing less than 1 floor per week. since it got 3 floors from the start of 2016.


The tower raised 3 floors in this month .. 
its very slow .. they must rise 1 floor every week ..
IF THEY Raised every month just 3 floors its mean the tower will be 66 floor in the end of the year .. :\


----------



## Mike-

Hamcl said:


> The tower raised 3 floors in this month ..
> its very slow .. they must rise 1 floor every week ..
> IF THEY Raised every month just 3 floors its mean the tower will be 66 floor in the end of the year .. :\


3 floors where? In single section? Take it average - the core + all section of all wings... And its even LESS than 3 floor per month. You can calculate another way: 30 floors in 1 year, 365/30 = 1 floor per 10 days approximately, and it is only the core, the wings still lower and in average it took more than 10 days per floor last year. Now its bit faster, but still slowly hno:


----------



## Fayez

Guys, take the floors area and the wings length at this stage into account

the higher they reach the smaller the floor area will be

you can't measure speed equally, you are not talking logically here


----------



## CopyLeft

fayzoon said:


> the higher they reach the smaller the floor area will be
> you can't measure speed equally, you are not talking logically here


There is logic, AAMOF: the higher they reach, the bigger are the challenges and complexity, and the longer times takes the lifting - all the materials, consumables, tools, workers etc. Consider also the need for the workers to go down as well. Every day, it takes more and more time, to raise everything up, and to bring the workers down at the end of their shift.


----------



## ZZ-II

In december they build 4 floors, just over new year it slowed down a bit. But they're back at normal speed already. So i'm sure we'll see 4 floors this month.


----------



## Checoblett

February Update












_CB​


----------



## Slugbelch

First of the month... Floor and height?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fayez

CopyLeft said:


> There is logic, AAMOF: the higher they reach, the bigger are the challenges and complexity, and the longer times takes the lifting - all the materials, consumables, tools, workers etc. Consider also the need for the workers to go down as well. Every day, it takes more and more time, to raise everything up, and to bring the workers down at the end of their shift.


Wrong, the the higher they reach, the *smaller* are the challenges and complexity but you are right about the longer time to lift materials. But, again it doesn't make that much of a difference since the area will get smaller rapidly

And the workers use electric elevators not ladders and lifting materials doesn't make that much difference with these cranes

But, my point is the higher they get, the faster the tower will rise. The speed can't slow down by time. Just wait and see :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

Btw. They poured a floor last night!


----------



## Arzonz

Slugbelch said:


> First of the month... Floor and height?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


35 floors and somewhere between 130 and 140 meters.


----------



## DFDalton

Pace is glacial. I'm getting that "Waterview" feeling again. Folks in Chicago will know what I'm talking about.


----------



## TallBox

lFurqanl said:


> All the planes at Jeddah Airport fly under 1000 Meters next to the Jeddah Tower.. I hope the planes won't hit the building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeddah Tower Top Left


Landing on 16R/34L, an aircraft would be at a 700m height 5km away, perpendicular to the axis of the Jeddah Tower meeting the (3 degree) flight path


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Waterview Tower in Chicago was on hold for ages then was reduced in height substantially? I think I recall that one...


----------



## Fury

Hi all.



Slugbelch said:


> First of the month... Floor and height?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Sluggo.

As of today I count the height at the floor of level 33 = 133.95 meters as measured from the future finished floor of level B1Mezz. to the future finished floor of level 33.

:cheers:
Ray


----------



## K.S.A

yellow crane on the core is rising now.

so i think core will jump today or tomorrow :cheers:


----------



## Toastmastern

I am guessing 5 jumps this month!


----------



## revpmaul

*What's really happening?*



Hamcl said:


>


When will we get the truth about this very slow project. The posts about how these floors are more difficult to pour etc. just don't make sense. Oil is so low right now, why don't they just say that they have slowed construction to manage costs until oil rebounds? I think that if this ever gets finished we will get the real story.


----------



## kalim shekh

buddy there speed is normal not very slow this tower is covering a large area and they have to construct three tower at a movement so the core and the two large wings so the work was distributed all most totally 10 floor they were building in a month three core three three wings


----------



## RafiAnsari

revpmaul said:


> When will we get the truth about this very slow project. The posts about how these floors are more difficult to pour etc. just don't make sense. Oil is so low right now, why don't they just say that they have slowed construction to manage costs until oil rebounds? I think that if this ever gets finished we will get the real story.


This is a Private project and Fall in Oil prices do not effect this project. Please Understand that!


----------



## Hamcl

revpmaul said:


> When will we get the truth about this very slow project. The posts about how these floors are more difficult to pour etc. just don't make sense. Oil is so low right now, why don't they just say that they have slowed construction to manage costs until oil rebounds? I think that if this ever gets finished we will get the real story.


MAN .. OIL has nothing to do with this project .. this is a private project not from the government ..


----------



## Fayez

Oil prices are falling

In the middle of nowhere

It is very slow

When will we get the truth

....

Some silly replies that I don't know why some incest on repeating them here


----------



## SMCYB

Between those two photos, I count an increase of three floors total: in the core, in each of the three wings, and on all the floors slabs. Seems like a respectable amount for a month.


----------



## HiJazzey

By Jeddah's standards, construction speed is fast  ! 
It should pick up a little bit as well I think because they're doing more regular floors now. Fewer form changes. 
And also there might be some speed benefit when they switch to more conventional concrete higher up which have a shorter curing time. 

On another note, an article about the project in the WSJ:


> *Saudi City of Jeddah Aims to Build World’s Tallest Tower*
> 
> JEDDAH, Saudi Arabia—The builder of the world’s future tallest tower hopes it will redefine the cityscape in this desert region and project the Saudi kingdom’s ambition to be a global powerhouse.
> 
> The skyscraper, which will comprise condominiums, office space and hotel rooms, is expected to open by 2019. But Saudi Arabia’s economy heavily depends on petroleum revenue and has been hurt by the steep drop in oil prices. That has raised questions about whether the estimated $20 billion needed to complete the sprawling development around the tower will materialize, and whether demand for space might dry up.
> 
> Jeddah Economic Company, the private joint venture developing the project, has financing to complete the $1.5 billion tower at the center of the site. Most of the remaining 57 million-square-foot project in northern Jeddah—which will include a supersize mall, housing units and an artificial lake—could face delays.
> 
> ...
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/saudi-city-of-jeddah-aims-to-build-worlds-tallest-tower-1454409001


----------



## Number5

Only costs 1.5 billion total?


----------



## HiJazzey

Number5 said:


> Only costs 1.5 billion total?


Fell for that signature. Didn't remember clicking like :crazy:

On topic, "phase 1" has a budget of around $2-2.5bn


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

Finally some reasonable budget numbers...

The construction cost for the BK was also widely touted to cost 1.5 billion USD - funny how the number for the 2 projects is the same. I have numbers well before some major revisions at 3.8 and the final number is surely over 5 billion.

I'm sure the final tally for this project will be at least that - but we will probably never see it from behind the veil of secrecy.

:cheers:
Ray


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

fayzoon said:


> Some silly replies that I don't know why some incest on repeating them here


 Such silly replies will be coming every few pages, I forecast.
My estimate for the reason: some people in the "Western World" (whatever that is...) seem to be a little bit jealous on SA and this tower... :bash:

We all should feel happy that KT is actually being built.
It will be a technical accomplishment, as never seen before.:cheers:


----------



## Lipic

looking forward for the completion. it will be absolutely a stunning building.


----------



## CopyLeft

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> It will be a technical accomplishment, as never seen before.:cheers:


AAMOF, this technical accomplishment is very minor, when compared to LHC. :cheers:


----------



## K.S.A

core is rising now


----------



## Toastmastern

K.S.A said:


> core is rising now


1th of the month! I'm guessing four more this month  To a total of 5 new floors!


----------



## ZZ-II

Toastmastern said:


> 1th of the month! I'm guessing four more this month  To a total of 5 new floors!


Don't think so. 3 more is max i think.


----------



## redbaron_012

Arzonz said:


> Now isn't that just beautiful?


I see why it is so tall...land is very scarce around here ?


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## LDN N7

What a lovely neighbourhood.


----------



## Arzonz

2/3/2016
Sorry that there is some tad errors in this Timelapse.


----------



## Arzonz

Huh... i didn't think the guys at JEC and such are watching this thread...


----------



## jogiba

redbaron_012 said:


> I see why it is so tall...land is very scarce around here ?


No different than Dubai.


----------



## K.S.A

Arzonz said:


> Huh... i didn't think the guys at JEC and such are watching this thread...


^^ this not official account

official account this : https://twitter.com/Jedd_Eco_Co


----------



## FedeRos

Hamcl said:


> what is this ?


It is a rigging with a hook.


----------



## Fayez

FedeRos said:


> It is a rigging with a hook.


----------



## m6b7n

FedeRos said:


> It is a rigging with a hook.


And there is a a chain attached to the hook


----------



## Fayez

I don't remember they worked on any Friday but, tonight they are working!

I guess because they are a bit late


----------



## delphi7x10

Hamcl said:


> what is this ?


That is a SkyHook, the top is fastened to the sky by a number of balloons and tarps over the atmosphere, at the bottom it is fastened deep into the earth with anchors and cables. If we didn't have those spread all over the planet, then gravity would make the earth fall down and crash. They only needed to add them over the last 100 years due to all the big things we keep building 

Or wait maybe it is just a hook on crane


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ Normally it has a cloaking device powered by dark energy, but the energy got a bit brighter, briefly, before re-cloaking. Unfortunately, the skyhook was seen by thousands of muggles before it disappeared. hno:


----------



## ZZ-II

Seems tbe cam has been cleaned


----------



## Arzonz

2/6/2016


----------



## m6b7n

delphi7x10 said:


> If we didn't have those spread all over the planet, then gravity would make the earth fall down and crash.


That sounds reasonable to me



delphi7x10 said:


> Or wait maybe it is just a hook on crane


Well, this is a bit unlikely.


----------



## Arzonz

Second jump of the day!


----------



## naki

Finally,the cam 1 has been working now!Yeah!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## K.S.A

the cam 1 welcome back :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Arzonz

What's that building in the background underconstruction? 
And also, Yay for the Cam 1!


----------



## Hamcl

Nice FINALLY


----------



## RafiAnsari

The building in the background could be Diamond Tower but I am not sure.


----------



## victor del rey

On twitter in the official profile of the tower


----------



## naki




----------



## Highway 401

OMG worst cameraman ever


----------



## Hamcl

Camera 1 is not working again LOL


----------



## Mike-

Hamcl said:


> Camera 1 is not working again LOL


Exactly. Is this a curse? :colgate:


----------



## Hamcl

Mike- said:


> Exactly. Is this a curse? :colgate:


I Think yes hahaha .


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## niçois

The slowest construction ever, it that because petrol is cheap now ?


----------



## victor del rey

niçois said:


> The slowest construction ever, it that because petrol is cheap now ?


The construction is developed by a private company, nothing related with petrol.


----------



## Ch.W

niçois said:


> The slowest construction ever, it that because petrol is cheap now ?


Take a look at some projects in Dubai which are really slow. (Al Attar Tower...Dubai Pearl...the Skyscraper...)
Yes this one isn't the fastest yet, but you have to keep in mind how big this building is. They have a schedule and i think with every new step upwards it will rise faster.


----------



## jogiba

Highway 401 said:


> OMG worst cameraman ever


The white Chevy Express Van came out sharp and clear .:lol:


----------



## HiJazzey

jogiba said:


> The white Chevy Express Van came out sharp and clear .:lol:


That's Earthcam's maintenance van!


----------



## Hamcl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4ylcY0vD74
new dubai tower tallest than burj khalifa but .. tallest than jeddah tower ? ..

Nobody knows ..


----------



## victor del rey

To complete the previous message 😊


----------



## CrazyDave

That looks insanely difficult to build. 
:nuts:


----------



## PalmBreeze

The Middle East will recession/depression soon.


----------



## Fayez

PalmBreeze said:


> The Middle East will recession/depression soon.


----------



## PalmBreeze

To watch


----------



## Fayez

PalmBreeze said:


> To watch


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Thanks you Hamcl, for your very helpful and informative time-lapses showing the latest jumps in this building. A small request: is it possible to time stamp the individual photos in the time lapse? If not, could you put underneath the time lapse the time period over which the jump happened (e.g., local 10 a.m. - local 4:15 p.m.)


Keep up the good work, you add a lot to this forum.


----------



## PalmBreeze

At least I don't look like you.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

P.S. Camera 1 is working again, although its update time is 30 minutes behind camera 2.


----------



## Arzonz

victor del rey said:


> To complete the previous message 😊


That looks like its a free standing structure. Noooo!


----------



## naki

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> P.S. Camera 1 is working again, although its update time is 30 minutes behind camera 2.


NO ,it stopped at Feb 6, 2016hno:


----------



## maxxe

@Arzonz
There will be hundreds .. maybe a thousand jumps.
Do you really have to make a GIF of every single one?!


----------



## Arzonz

To get the news of a jump happening faster, Yes. since the parts don't jump at once. they might have hours or even a day of deference. (talking about the end of the wings)


Also, i know this is not the place to post this but: 
Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid approves new tower for Dubai Creek
Emaar Properties has unveiled designs for a new observation tower to be built in the Dubai Creek area of the city.

The tower’s design was approved by Mohammed bin Rashid, Vice President and Ruler of Dubai.

Sheikh Mohammed reviewed proposals by six consultancy companies, before approving the selection of a design by renowned Spanish architect Santiago Calatrava.

The winning design, which provides a modern twist on Islamic architecture, was described by Sheikh Mohammed as an “architectural wonder that will be as great as Burj Khalifa and the Eiffel Tower”, according to the state news agency Wam.

The height of the tower has not been specified but in drawings provided by Emaar it looms high over neighbouring towers.

Emaar said a name for the tower has not yet been chosen.

The Emaar Properties chairman Mohamed Al Abbar thanked Sheikh Mohammed for his continued support and confidence in Emaar’s projects.

He said the new tower would prove to be a cultural and tourist icon, adding that construction would begin within the next few months.

In early trading on Sunday, Emaar shares were up 2.2 per cent.

The tower is to be linked to a central island district within the Dubai Creek Harbour district, which is being jointly developed by Emaar Properties and Dubai Holding. It is to have a number of residential and commercial buildings set around a 4.5km creek boardwalk offering retail, dining and entertainment units.

Mr Calatrava has designed projects including the World Trade Centre Transportation Hub in New York, the Chicago Spire Tower, and the Olympic Sports Complex in Athens.

This really might be taller than KT since the renders look really tall.


----------



## Hamcl

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> Thanks you Hamcl, for your very helpful and informative time-lapses showing the latest jumps in this building. A small request: is it possible to time stamp the individual photos in the time lapse? If not, could you put underneath the time lapse the time period over which the jump happened (e.g., local 10 a.m. - local 4:15 p.m.)
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work, you add a lot to this forum.


Thank you that's nice of you ..

and for your request i will do it in the next updates


----------



## Hamcl

PalmBreeze said:


> The Middle East will recession/depression soon.


Stupid racist .. GTFOH ..


----------



## PalmBreeze

Hamcl said:


> Stupid racist .. GTFOH ..


Lol you guys are like children. Grow up.


----------



## Mike-

naki said:


> NO ,it stopped at Feb 6, 2016hno:


Yeah, again... hno:

Btw wheres Alsaif? May be he preparing a flying drone to surprise us?


----------



## Mike-

Arzonz said:


> That looks like its a free standing structure. Noooo!


Right... This will be impressive, but just big sharp 1.5 km tube, not a building. For me its better the JT with its concrete spire than this.


----------



## K.S.A

Core pouring right now


----------



## Fayez

Hamcl said:


> Stupid racist .. GTFOH ..


It's called jealousy not racist. I feel sad for him he is so jealous :laugh:


----------



## lFurqanl

Delete


----------



## lFurqanl

PalmBreeze said:


> The Middle East will recession/depression soon.


----------



## lFurqanl

If this tower does indeed get built It will only take 1-2 years because there is less concrete than in normal buildings.


----------



## BinSuroor

lFurqanl said:


> If this tower does indeed get built It will only take 1-2 years because there is less concrete than in normal buildings.


So it might reach 1000m before JT


----------



## KillerZavatar

so tallest structure may go back to Dubai and tallest building stay in Jeddah for the time being :cheers:


----------



## Arzonz

Yes but also tallest observation will also go to dubai again.


----------



## CopyLeft

lFurqanl said:


> If this tower does indeed get built It will only take 1-2 years because there is less concrete than in normal buildings.


This century will give us towers that will be dozens of times lighter than concrete, constructed with almost ZERO materials supply.


----------



## lFurqanl

I meant the Iconic Tower in Dubai.. That tower will take 1-2 years not this one.. ^^Wrong thread lol :lol:


----------



## cmj2k2

fayzoon said:


> It's called jealousy not racist. I feel sad for him he is so jealous :laugh:


Not jealous of anything happening in a country that beheads people for speaking freely. 

As for the comment someone made about Middle East heading in to a recession/depression - They are already in one, along with the rest of the world. That is why oil is drastically dropping in price, the demand for the current supply is not there.


----------



## PalmBreeze

Man, kool aid drinkers around here...


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

naki said:


> NO ,it stopped at Feb 6, 2016hno:


Yes, camera 1 seems to be back to the Earthcam service van again! Strange...hno:


----------



## PalmBreeze

fayzoon said:


> It's called jealousy not racist. I feel sad for him he is so jealous :laugh:


You live in a hole buddy. Jealous? How many western products do have, and how many more do you wish you owned.


----------



## K.S.A

the cam 1 is working now 

Feb 9, 2016 10:15am


----------



## Mike-

Yeah, and we can see they dismounting a scaffolding over the nearest wing kay:


----------



## ZZ-II

Mike- said:


> Yeah, and we can see they dismounting a scaffolding over the nearest wing kay:


Indeed, seems they're starting to remove it on the lower floors finally.


----------



## lFurqanl

What is the floor count above ground?


----------



## Arzonz

32 or 33.


----------



## Hamcl

camera 1 is not working AGAIN! haha ..


----------



## Hamcl

A new project near the jeddah tower AMAZING 
They are now working in the Infrastructure of the project .


----------



## Gabriel900

Guys not sure if this was posted before but I found this Kingdom City Mall renders 













































http://www.v-p.com/fr/projects


----------



## K.S.A

sorry it's not clear


----------



## naki

K.S.A said:


> sorry it's not clear


Goddess of Moonlight！:heart::angel1:


----------



## naki

The cam1 stopped at Feb 10, 2016 3:00am again.hno:


----------



## Rody69

Hamcl said:


> A new project near the jeddah tower AMAZING
> They are now working in the Infrastructure of the project .


this project is under-construction now.
I was there few days ago in an official visit, the infra-structure works is going on full swing (65% completed)
at the moment they are working on 3 lift stations and some road works has started..




Rody69 said:


>


----------



## Rody69

alsaif2012 said:


> *Al Yamama Quatro | Jeddah
> *
> Mixed Use Master Plan on land plot area 760,000m2, comprising of 4 Villas Neighborhoods reflecting 4 different architectural style (Arabesque - Milan - Oxygen - Carthage).
> Additionally, the project has a Central Garden backed with Grand Mosque serving the whole community.



infra-structure contractor have started the works, and most of the sub-base for the roads is finished already



Rody69 said:


> on an official visit few days ago


----------



## lFurqanl

Hamcl said:


> A new project near the jeddah tower AMAZING
> They are now working in the Infrastructure of the project .


What is the name of this project?


----------



## K.S.A

^^ Mayasem Project


----------



## Watsonsbay

Awesome! Hope to see it completed on time!


----------



## Waleed-fahad




----------



## lFurqanl

K.S.A said:


> ^^ Mayasem Project


THANKS BRO^^


----------



## victor del rey

Waleed-fahad said:


>


The kingdom city design has changed again😑😨


----------



## lFurqanl

I hope within the next 5 years Jeddah will have a skyscraper boom.


----------



## Munwon

Gabriel900 said:


> Guys not sure if this was posted before but I found this Kingdom City Mall renders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.v-p.com/fr/projects


Is that final design?


----------



## KuatDY

Lol at that iphone kid.


----------



## ThomasK2001

That ain't no iPhone


----------



## Ultros

K.S.A said:


> sorry it's not clear


That's a sweet shot. :cheers:


----------



## K.S.A

ZZ-II said:


> i hope they'll install the third crane at the core soon.


 will be ready in march.


----------



## Mike-

K.S.A said:


> will be ready in march.


How did you know?


----------



## ZZ-II

^^



K.S.A said:


> will be ready in march.


Cool :cheers:


----------



## K.S.A

Mike- said:


> How did you know?


 one of people close of the project told me that


----------



## naki

K.S.A said:


> one of people close of the project told me that


This one is TC2,right?


----------



## victor del rey

On twitter by jeddah tower (official account)

It says , 35 floors...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

it looks monstrous in the right photo, imagine when it's finished!


----------



## victor del rey

ThatOneGuy said:


> it looks monstrous in the right photo, imagine when it's finished!


Yeah, can't wait to it😂👌


----------



## lFurqanl

Jan 21


----------



## OldCopenhagen

*First in the US to pass 1000m*

When and where?


----------



## Arzonz

Holy... if this is correct then this building is really Huge...


----------



## lFurqanl

^^ Hahah yup :lol::grass:


----------



## fUnk Add

^^


----------



## K.S.A

naki said:


> This one is TC2,right?


yup


----------



## K.S.A

the cam 1 is working now 

Feb 12, 2016 10:00am


----------



## Conceptarq

Nice update


----------



## Gabriel900

Finally it is speeding up ... it is about time now :banana:


----------



## lFurqanl

Guys I know I may sound retarded right now but don't hate me. What is a floor jump? isn't it when they jump a floor and move on to the next?
:colbert:


----------



## surfnasi

Mike- said:


>


One height photo comparsion is worth 1000 comments when it comes to how fast or slow the tower is being constructed or how many floors it rose this month


----------



## KuatDY

How many times has it been "speeding up now"


----------



## ZZ-II

lFurqanl said:


> Guys I know I may sound retarded right now but don't hate me. What is a floor jump? isn't it when they jump a floor and move on to the next? :colbert:


A floor jump is when they lift up the formworks after they poured a floor.


----------



## Oatmeal

I've calculated that in order for them to reach their desired completion date, they need to complete about 1.7 floors a week. I don't think they are going that fast.


----------



## Arzonz

Oh god i just noticed its been almost 3 years since the start of the construction...


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Does anyone know how fast Burj Dubai was rising at this stage of construction - around floor 30? Maybe... Fury would know?


----------



## Arzonz

I believe at that time (Which was around the start of 2006) it was doing 1 floor per week.


----------



## lFurqanl

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> Does anyone know how fast Burj Dubai was rising at this stage of construction - around floor 30? Maybe... Fury would know?


It started at 1 floor per week but the taller and thiner it got the faster it was. At one point there were building a floor ever 2-3 days.


----------



## lFurqanl

Oatmeal said:


> I've calculated that in order for them to reach their desired completion date, they need to complete about 1.7 floors a week. I don't think they are going that fast.


In the future they will be able to complete a floor in 2-3 days.


----------



## lFurqanl




----------



## Oatmeal

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> Does anyone know how fast Burj Dubai was rising at this stage of construction - around floor 30? Maybe... Fury would know?


Yeah, there was a point when it was under construction where it was jumping 2 floors every 3 days.


----------



## maksnikiforov

Generic supertall 350m - 100 fl
Burj Khalifa 820 m - 160 fl
Jeddah Tower 1100 m - 160 fl
In future: 1800 m - 150 fl
And 4850 m - 120 fl
"Nice" tendency, like a tele-radio-spire with little habitate garage


----------



## CrazyDave

Oatmeal said:


> Yeah, there was a point when it was under construction where it was jumping 2 floors every 3 days.


I remember that, but every time they got to the Mechanical Floors it was very slow.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Camera 2 update:

February 14: floor count signs are updated - 

CORE - 36 storeys

WING - 24 storeys

:banana:


----------



## Arzonz

Its not 36 yet. But it will be today or tomorrow. 

Looks like they slowed down the wings once again. its been too long since the last wing jump.


----------



## K.S.A

red crane on the core is rising now.


----------



## lFurqanl

KT is Officially 144 Meters tall!!


----------



## goodybear

In Switzerland, this would already be the second tallest building in the country! Can't even imagine how tall this will be when completed. :shocked:


----------



## Arzonz

Its been 8 days since the last Jump. hno:


----------



## Oatmeal

(In advance, I'm not hating. I love this tower) I just find it pretty funny that they've been working on this tower for 3 years and it's not even as tall as the tallest building in Wisconsin, (US). But its okay. This tower is amazing!


----------



## Arzonz

Oatmeal said:


> (In advance, I'm not hating. I love this tower) I just find it pretty funny that they've been working on this tower for 3 years and it's not even as tall as the tallest building in Wisconsin, (US). But its okay. This tower is amazing!


I should point out that the works above ground is 14 months. its almost 3 years counting the raft and the foundations.


----------



## Oatmeal

Arzonz said:


> I should point out that the works above ground is 14 months. its almost 3 years counting the raft and the foundations.


Good point. I didn't think about that. 😂


----------



## kalim shekh

K.S.A said:


> *بالصور.. «مدني مكة» يقف على اشتراطات السلامة في برج **المملكة بجدة*
> 
> زار مدير الدفاع المدني بمنطقة مكة المكرمة اللواء سالم بن مرزوق المطرفي ومدير الإدارة العامة للدفاع المدني بمحافظة جدة العقيد غازي الغامدي والإدارات المختصة بالسلامة، ضمن الجولات الميدانية للدفاع المدني بمنطقة مكة المكرمة بهدف تطبيق اشتراطات السلامة في المباني الشاهقة تحت الإنشاء، برج المملكة بحي أبحر شمال محافظة جدة
> 
> وشملت الزيارة الوقوف على أنظمة السلامة وتدابيرها الوقائية وأجهزة الإطفاء والتدخل السريع ومراجعة خطط الإخلاء والتأكيد على تطبيق لائحة السلامة في المباني تحت الإنشاء
> 
> بعد الانتهاء من الجولة مع إدارة المشروع والمختصين تم عقد اجتماع في بالموقع ومناقشة نتائج الزيارة من محاور تسهم في رفع مستوى السلامة العامة والحد من مسببات الحوادث والمخاطر
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://twasul.info/361093/


by k.s.a


----------



## Highway 401

kalim shekh said:


> by k.s.a


Why dont u want to look few pages ago?


----------



## lFurqanl

Random KT Pictures I found...


----------



## lFurqanl

The Only Way KT will beat the new dubai tower is buy building a 200 m steel spire on top


----------



## Arzonz

I doubt they'll do that, it will make the tower way too ugly.


----------



## Fawaz1

Dubai observatory tower is counterproductive. Dubai doesn't need supertall towers, it needs density. If you look at pics of dubai you'll see towers but there would space and white land between them that it looks unfinished. The city should focus on building mid-sized tall towers instead of do supertalls that will only show a view of more empty land down on the ground. Just look at Hong Kong and you'll know what I am talking about. Of couse there is an exception in Dubai where you don't see this half-done work and that's in the marina, which look beatiful because tower density there is so high.


----------



## victor del rey

Fawaz1 said:


> Dubai observatory tower is counterproductive. Dubai doesn't need supertall towers, it needs density. If you look at pics of dubai you'll see towers but there would space and white land between them that it looks unfinished. The city should focus on building mid-sized tall towers instead of do supertalls that will only show a view of more empty land down on the ground. Just look at Hong Kong and you'll know what I am talking about. Of couse there is an exception in Dubai where you don't see this half-done work and that's in the marina, which look beatiful because tower density there is so high.


I couldn't agree more, for example you are in at the top in the BK and you only see empty spaces everywhere that is horrible, they should stop building new neighbourhoods and try to fill the places they've already built...

You can't pretend to build a 200+ surrounded by sand and pretend it to look good


----------



## Arzonz

Lets just Hope Expo 2020 will help improve these lands.


----------



## ClaudeQuébec

what is the average salary on KT site ? ( in US $ )


----------



## Highway 401

ClaudeQuébec said:


> what is the average salary on KT site ? ( in US $ )


----------



## lFurqanl

I wish they took pictures on top of Kingdom Tower so we can see the views.


----------



## lFurqanl

Delete


----------



## lFurqanl

Delete


----------



## KillerZavatar

guys, this is a mature forum about urban development and not 4chan. Please don't post unrelated memes.


----------



## kalim shekh

Rody69 said:


> enjoy guys... The final height will be available after the official submission of the papers to Jeddah Municipality (Although it seems to be 550+ m)
> 
> Summery:
> two hotels, a 7-star hotel with two-level suites, a 5-star hotel, and two office/retail building


 Any body know when was the construction start in this world second 7 star hotel


----------



## Oatmeal

^^^ wait what? Did the design change?


----------



## naki

mohammed alzaidi said:


> for some reason i only get excited when i see core pouring


But I pefer to core jump.


----------



## rkspaz

fayzoon said:


>


:lol: spire looks like:


----------



## pdvd

ROFLOL


----------



## kamilakn87

At the thought I'm walking by two bridges connected at the hight of 170 M the two tower I'm really scared. Impresive idea!


----------



## Arzonz

..


----------



## lFurqanl

Here we go again... ^^


----------



## Arzonz

I hope they speed things up. or its gonna be 3 core jumps in this month as well with this speed.


----------



## Ch.W

Men they are building the highest structure ever. Be happy and more patient.^^
they surely know for themself they must speed up otherwise they could add years to finish this landmark. The sleeker the building the amount of concrete will decrease and construction gets faster. In the meantime enjoy what's already there


----------



## Fayez

R__G said:


> Drink every time someone posts "it will speed up in the future"


----------



## Mike-

Why they not working tonight?


----------



## tokyo-hypa

Mike- said:


> Why they not working tonight?


 because they monitor this thread at night and if someone seems twice as eager they build half as fast :lol:


----------



## CopyLeft

fayzoon said:


> <=crappy pic here=>


fayzoon, please, please, please! Keep this kidding for some pre-teen forums, not here. Boy, when will you grow up?!? This is very disappointing to see here so much of this childish stuff.


----------



## Oatmeal

tokyo-hypa said:


> because they monitor this thread at night and if someone seems twice as eager they build half as fast :lol:


😂 this is true


----------



## Fayez

CopyLeft said:


> fayzoon, please, please, please! Keep this kidding for some pre-teen forums, not here. Boy, when will you grow up?!? This is very disappointing to see here so much of this childish stuff.


Don't be this much serious if you don't like it just ignore, boy


----------



## Arzonz

Next floor of the core is being poured! (looks like Cam 2 is around 4 hours behind.)


----------



## jhalsey

I suppose this place will grow like Canary Wharf which started with just the one very tall skyscraper. Over the years other towers went up but none as tall as the original. It becomes a focal point; a secure spot in which to congregate.


----------



## Fluxit

jhalsey said:


> I suppose this place will grow like Canary Wharf which started with just the one very tall skyscraper. Over the years other towers went up but none as tall as the original. It becomes a focal point; a secure spot in which to congregate.


Looks awesome.


----------



## CopyLeft

fayzoon said:


> Don't be this much serious if you don't like it just ignore, boy


I'm not being too serious, but you are being a silly punk sometimes. Sorry if it's offending you, but you are using the wrong discussion forum. It's not only my opinion, look at my posts' likes to make sure, and draw a conclusion (change the forum or change the behavior).


----------



## Fayez

CopyLeft said:


> I'm not being too serious, but you are being a silly punk sometimes. Sorry if it's offending you, but you are using the wrong discussion forum. It's not only my opinion, look at my posts' likes to make sure, and draw a conclusion (change the forum or change the behavior).


----------



## Starohrabě

del


----------



## RafiAnsari

Stop this already. 😡


----------



## Ch.W

Cool down:cheers:
This forum is serious, but with a sence of humour it makes more fun^^


----------



## Thomasco

Starohrabě;130836180 said:


> If this is the kind of mature content that should be on this site according to you, then... just wow.


Little fun never killed nobody


----------



## aloyarc

Let's change the subject. Oil price and this tower. Related?


----------



## rlw777

CopyLeft said:


> fayzoon, please, please, please! Keep this kidding for some pre-teen forums, not here. Boy, when will you grow up?!? This is very disappointing to see here so much of this childish stuff.


Chill out and have a sense of humor. Just about everywhere you go on the internet people use gifs to make jokes it's not really childish.


----------



## Arzonz

EDIT: Updated the gif. now it has the latest wing jump in it.








Is it me or does the new floor have a different color?


----------



## ZZ-II

aloyarc said:


> Let's change the subject. Oil price and this tower. Related?


 No, because the tower is private funded.


----------



## Oatmeal

ZZ-II said:


> No, because the tower is private funded.


I like how quickly that ended 😂


----------



## aloyarc

ZZ-II said:


> No, because the tower is private funded.


Ok I was making a joke, but you do realize public vs private doesn't insulate it from oil price problems? Hell a public funded tower might get built no matter what to save face for the govt, while private funding has no problem leaving it half built or slowing it down to the single worker model of the markets change.


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

aloyarc said:


> Ok I was making a joke, but you do realize public vs private doesn't insulate it from oil price problems? Hell a public funded tower might get built no matter what to save face for the govt, while private funding has no problem leaving it half built or slowing it down to the single worker model of the markets change.


Especially when the owner of this tower only have an estimated net worth of $32 b


----------



## victor del rey

Really interesting photos in twitter

Posted on the profile of the tower


----------



## Highway 401

2nd photo is core?


----------



## victor del rey

Highway 401 said:


> 2nd photo is core?


Yeah , from one of the wings


----------



## felipemurcia

Why I see few available space to use, just I see the core and the usable space is few


----------



## Fayez

Finally, almost all of the basement floors are visible now


----------



## Rui-Silva

Can someone explain me why in the first floors we see some walls covered with bricks ? 

Thank You.


----------



## Fayez

Rui-Silva said:


> Can someone explain me why in the first floors we see some walls covered with bricks ?
> 
> Thank You.


Because there will be some other walls beside them as you can see in this render


----------



## Dallas star

I wonder if the drop in oil prices have affected the building pace.


----------



## Fayez

^^ The same wonder has just occurred and answered in the page before


----------



## K.S.A

Core rising right now :cheers:


----------



## K.S.A

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> Camera 2 update:
> 
> February 14: floor count signs are updated -
> 
> CORE - 36 storeys


Core shows now 35 storeys.


----------



## naki

K.S.A said:


> Core rising right now :cheers:


WOOOO.Whole frame rising.And 150m now?


----------



## naki

@Arzonz: Waiting for you new gif!


----------



## K.S.A

naki said:


> 150m now?


yes :cheers:


----------



## K.S.A

Feb 21, 2016 , 12:15pm

Cam 1


----------



## Gabriel900

If everything goes well ... It should become a supertall and pass 300m by the end of this year :cheers:


----------



## Rody69

Gabriel900 said:


> If everything goes well ... It should become a supertall and pass 300m by the end of this year :cheers:


if everything goes as planned it would be *95 floors (~382 m)* by the end of this year.
and *~54 floors (~216m)* by the end of June.
and to break the 300 m mark in September.


----------



## Arzonz

naki said:


> @Arzonz: Waiting for you new gif!


Done!








I believe its now 37 floors!


----------



## alsaif2012

21/02/2016


----------



## thienthanh

the foundation is not yet solid


----------



## Hamcl

they are killing it in the core but ...

the wings is raising so slow ..


----------



## Rody69

Just to keep track with the progress, and keep it cleer so no one would ask the ultimate question: "I wonder if the drop in oil prices have affected the building pace."
**to be updated with every core jump from now on.*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*12:00 pm 15 February 2016 --------> 36 Floors = 146 m*

*12:00 pm 21 February 2016 ---------> 37 Floors =150 m *


----------



## Rody69

hopefully the next jump to happen next thursday or Saturday/Sunday if the big thunderstorm happened tomorrow (as the produced a note today at the site of possible holding works tomorrow 22.2.2016)


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Hamcl

Jeddah Tower Kingdom of Saudi Arabia Sea view


----------



## Hamcl

‏PR & Communication Manager Jeddah Tower : 

We launched in Jeddah Economic Company an international competition featuring the largest architectural design firms in the world to design the Jeddah tower mall .

a French company and a american company won the competition .

مدير العلاقات العامة بشركة جدة الاقتصادية, المالكة و المطورة لاعلى برج في العالم :

أطلقنا في شركة جدة الاقتصادية مسابقة عالمية شارك فيها أكبر شركات التصميم المعماري في العالم لتصميم المول 
فازت في المسابقة شركة فرنسية و أخرى أمريكية


----------



## Toastmastern

Hamcl said:


>


So that is the third jump of the month?


----------



## ZZ-II

Toastmastern said:


> So that is the third jump of the month?


Yes :cheers:


----------



## Toastmastern

ZZ-II said:


> Yes :cheers:


2 more then this month ^^


----------



## m6b7n

Just being curious: how does the "jump" work? Is it some hydraulics?


----------



## ZZ-II

Toastmastern said:


> 2 more then this month ^^


 Probably not. They did 3 jumps in 3 weeks, they won't do 2 per week suddenly.


----------



## Mike-

Hamcl said:


> Jeddah Tower Kingdom of Saudi Arabia Sea view


Best construction video at the moment!!! :cheers: And... who said the floor area is too small? They were goddamn right! It will be even less on the higher floors icard:


----------



## Arzonz

^^ Oh god... you're right. thats too small! No wonder there will be a 330+ Meter spire...


----------



## Nullpointer

m6b7n said:


> Just being curious: how does the "jump" work? Is it some hydraulics?


yep


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

Arzonz said:


> ^^ Oh god... you're right. thats too small! No wonder there will be a 330+ Meter spire...


More like this ^_- right


----------



## Rody69

...


----------



## Rody69

The finalists :cheers: 

*1-*
*Large*











----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*2-*
*Large*










---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*3-*



Hamcl said:


> ‏


----------



## Rody69

for me I like number *1 and 2 * the most


----------



## RafiAnsari

Where's the Mall going to be?


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## jogiba

No rain in the forecast.


----------



## RafiAnsari

jogiba said:


> No rain in the forecast.


It did rain...


----------



## Arzonz

jogiba said:


> No rain in the forecast.


Check today's forecast. this list shows tonight's which isn't raining. (I'm not sure if its still raining there or not since i don't live in jeddah but the cams show that it isn't raining anymore.)


----------



## Hamcl

well no rain in the forecast but it was raining in real life ... haha
im in jeddah -_- ..


----------



## alsaif2012

22/02/2016


----------



## K.S.A

alsaif2012 said:


>


awesome :drool:


----------



## Hamcl

isn't 36 floor ?


----------



## ZZ-II

Hamcl said:


> isn't 36 floor ?


It's even 37 floors already when i remember right.


----------



## Suarez Pablito

Aiming to the sky!this monster is really going up aggressively,the additional kangaroo liebbher cranes are now catapulting it each day.


----------



## CrazyDave

Suarez Pablito said:


> Aiming to the sky!this monster is really going up aggressively,the additional kangaroo liebbher cranes are now catapulting it each day.


It's going up aggressively now, but it was pretty slow for awhile.


----------



## ZZ-II

^^



Rody69 said:


> if everything goes as planned it would be 95 floors (~382 m) by the end of this year. and ~54 floors (~216m) by the end of June. and to break the 300 m mark in September.


----------



## Arzonz

I believe rody calculated that with considering the floors getting smaller. but i said if they keep the pace of 4 floors a month. 
Also, now that i calculate, 76th floor by the end of the year with this pace. not 70.


----------



## Fayez

So, we can say that *it will be higher than 300 m by the end of this year for sure*, can't we?


----------



## ZZ-II

fayzoon said:


> So, we can say that it will be higher than 300 m by the end of this year for sure, can't we?


300m are very likely.


----------



## Toastmastern

ZZ-II said:


> Core pour going on :cheers:


Soon only 1 more then :banana: I smell victory!


----------



## Rody69

Arzonz said:


> I believe rody calculated that with considering the floors getting smaller. but i said if they keep the pace of 4 floors a month.
> Also, now that i calculate, 76th floor by the end of the year with this pace. not 70.


Hey!
I was talking about the actual modified project time plan 
On the other hand, the floor size isn't the main factor to affect the speed of construction, as you have some logistical obstacles as you go higher.


----------



## Fayez

Rody69 said:


> Hey!
> I was talking about the actual modified project time plan
> On the other hand, the floor size isn't the main factor to affect the speed of construction, as you have some logistical obstacles as you go higher.


logistical obstacles wouldn't affect the progress that much since, the floor size will be much smaller

In addition, the floor size is clearly one of the main factors to affect the speed of construction. Look at the Burj Khalifa how it got much faster


----------



## CrazyDave

DUBAI10000 said:


> ^^^^ I think that tower in Pyongyang North Korea is actually complete. Also why would this tower be called off. Everyone thought the Burj khalifa was going to be cancelled (Its been the tallest building in the world for 8 years now).


 I'm pretty certain that the Tower in Pyongyang North Korea has a lot of interior work that can't get done because they ran out of money!


----------



## reebtogi

At some point, I believe somewhere around 50 floors the wings will have to catch up, so I don't see any more than 60 floors by the end of the year. And from looking at the design plans, the floors don't get that much smaller, it is a very gradual progression going up.


----------



## Fayez

reebtogi said:


> At some point, I believe somewhere around 50 floors the wings will have to catch up, so I don't see any more than 60 floors by the end of the year. And from looking at the design plans, the floors don't get that much smaller, it is a very gradual progression going up.


Nobody said it will get that much smaller this year, we are talking in general


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Progressing really nicely


----------



## Hamcl

they are working today ? because the cranes just moved


----------



## Arzonz

Hamcl said:


> they are working today ? because the cranes just moved


One of the wing cranes was. it doesn't anymore.


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Flanter

Very good


----------



## naki

Hamcl said:


>


About 3km far.


----------



## Fayez

I keep thinking that there is no way this is being built without plans to open the country for tourism and probably huge system changes ..

But, there is no doubt about the tourism plans


----------



## CopyLeft

fayzoon said:


> I keep thinking that there is no way this is being built without plans to open the country for tourism and probably huge system changes ..
> 
> But, there is no doubt about the tourism plans


For that sake, they would have to re-think the law system, to make it serve humans, rather than gods. Gods come and go. Already over 2 lakhs of gods have been forgotten by humankind, over the past 1 lakh of years.
But I don't think they will look for some stats info, to find out how religions look like from a scientific POV.


----------



## Arzonz

I don't think they'll Jump within this month. its gonna go to 1st or maybe 2nd of march.


----------



## iKHALEDM

CopyLeft said:


> For that sake, they would have to re-think the law system, to make it serve humans, rather than gods. Gods come and go. Already over 2 lakhs of gods have been forgotten by humankind, over the past 1 lakh of years.
> But I don't think they will look for some stats info, to find out how religions look like from a scientific POV.


BLA BLA BLA :weird:


----------



## Demos-cratos

how many people will live in this building or work ?


----------



## ZZ-II

Arzonz said:


> I don't think they'll Jump within this month. its gonna go to 1st or maybe 2nd of march.


The yellow crane didn't rise yet, that's the reason.


----------



## ostendadler

What about the surroundings? Is there nothing being built?


----------



## jogiba

ostendadler said:


> What about the surroundings? Is there nothing being built?


----------



## RafiAnsari

ostendadler said:


> What about the surroundings? Is there nothing being built?


No. Not yet... the JT is the first phase of the project, other surrounding projects are part of the second phase which will start a bit later


----------



## VRS

when this tower already finish , its good place building for radical buggy jumping...


----------



## reebtogi

Demos-cratos said:


> how many people will live in this building or work ?


This is a huge tower there will be thousands living and thousands working


----------



## aloyarc

It doesnt have that much floor area compared to its height.


----------



## Arzonz

Yes. thanks to a tapering that causes the tower to have a 330m spire.


----------



## DUBAI10000

Design wise, this tower is amazing, best in the world however function wise the tower is not very good at all, I guess it doesn't matter though because this tower is for show not for actual use.


----------



## CopyLeft

DUBAI10000 said:


> Design wise, this tower is amazing, best in the world however function wise the tower is not very good at all, I guess it doesn't matter though because this tower is for show not for actual use.


Indeed, there are 2 important elements of valid architecture in this tower. However, you don't know which ones, if you say it's the best in the world design.


----------



## jogiba

aloyarc said:


> It doesnt have that much floor area compared to its height.


It will have much more floor area above 400m than One World Trade Center.


----------



## Arzonz

Wing jump!


----------



## Nahemah

jogiba said:


> It will have much more floor area above 400m than One World Trade Center.


It MUST, it is twice as high!!


----------



## Arzonz

Actually, It doesn't. According to Wikipedia, KT will have 319,000 m2 (if its Correct) and the 1WTC has 325,279 m2. So... no.
Also, just because its almost twice as tall, doesn't mean it will have almost twice as much Floor space. as i said many times before, it has a 330meter Spire!


----------



## aloyarc

jogiba said:


> It will have much more floor area above 400m than One World Trade Center.


And much less below. 

Still waiting on some actual floor plans, anyone find any yet?


----------



## DUBAI10000

1,000' more usable floor area than the world trade center, then a 1,000' spire on top of the floor area.


----------



## jogiba

Arzonz said:


> Actually, It doesn't. According to Wikipedia, KT will have 319,000 m2 (if its Correct) and the 1WTC has 325,279 m2. So... no.
> Also, just because its almost twice as tall, doesn't mean it will have almost twice as much Floor space. as i said many times before, it has a 330meter Spire!


Even in Manhattan , One World Trade Center is 28 ft shorter than 432 Park Ave not counting the spire .
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/14/n...lest-if-not-the-fairest-of-them-all.html?_r=0

KT will be the tallest building in the world in three short years and One World Trade Center will be one of the the most overpriced buildings on the planet along with 2 World Trade Center.
https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1715/25387160526_698210d282_o.png

http://ny.curbed.com/2015/8/6/9933266/2-world-trade-center-will-likely-cost-4-billion


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

Arzonz said:


> Actually, It doesn't. According to Wikipedia, KT will have 319,000 m2 (if its Correct) and the 1WTC has 325,279 m2. So... no.
> Also, just because its almost twice as tall, doesn't mean it will have almost twice as much Floor space. as i said many times before, it has a 330meter Spire!


its funny that you have mentioned the spire height like more than 7 times like if it was a bad thing


----------



## aloyarc

jogiba said:


> Even in Manhattan , One World Trade Center is 28 ft shorter than 432 Park Ave not counting the spire .
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/14/n...lest-if-not-the-fairest-of-them-all.html?_r=0
> 
> KT will be the tallest building in the world in three short years and One World Trade Center will be one of the the most overpriced buildings on the planet along with 2 World Trade Center.
> https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1715/25387160526_698210d282_o.png
> 
> http://ny.curbed.com/2015/8/6/9933266/2-world-trade-center-will-likely-cost-4-billion


Lets not discuss labor costs in the middle east, mkay?


----------



## DubaiM

aloyarc said:


> Still waiting on some actual floor plans, anyone find any yet?


Like this one?


----------



## Arzonz

mohammed alzaidi said:


> its funny that you have mentioned the spire height like more than 7 times like if it was a bad thing


It is! Think about someone hears about this building that is 1KM. He will be like "Wow! that's a amazing! when its done, i'm gonna go to the top floor which might be around 950 Meters and look at this beautiful world!" then he finds out that the highest floor is at 670 meters and gets disappointed. 
Also, 330 meters of unusable height isn't Short. its like a supertall!


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

Arzonz said:


> It is! Think about someone hears about this building that is 1KM. He will be like "Wow! that's a amazing! when its done, i'm gonna go to the top floor which might be around 950 Meters and look at this beautiful world!" then he finds out that the highest floor is at 670 meters and gets disappointed.
> Also, 330 meters of unusable height isn't Short. its like a supertall!


than you are going to complain about all projects in the world since all of them will have spires and let's not forget that this tower will be the tallest building with or with out a spire


----------



## aloyarc

DubaiM said:


> Like this one?


That is very old. 
Real floor plans.


----------



## aloyarc

mohammed alzaidi said:


> than you are going to complain about all projects in the world since all of them will have spires and let's not forget that this tower will be the tallest building with or with out a spire


Eh there are a few proposals that would have higher occupied floors than this.


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

aloyarc said:


> Eh there are a few proposals that would have higher occupied floors than this.


Eh if we are going to take proposals seriously than even iraq already planning to build an even higher tower


----------



## jogiba

Arzonz said:


> It is! Think about someone hears about this building that is 1KM. He will be like "Wow! that's a amazing! when its done, i'm gonna go to the top floor which might be around 950 Meters and look at this beautiful world!" then he finds out that the highest floor is at 670 meters and gets disappointed.
> Also, 330 meters of unusable height isn't Short. its like a supertall!




















Sky terrace on the 157th floor.


----------



## Checoblett

March Update













_CB​


----------



## Hamcl

wings is rising


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Hamcl

i will post it soon


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Hamcl




----------



## great9

As a Cisco Networking Professional I wonder who's going to be in charge of the ethernet and fiber going through that magnificent tower.


----------



## ZZ-II

Finally they lift up a part for the yellow crane!


----------



## reebtogi

CopyLeft said:


> Indeed, there are 2 important elements of valid architecture in this tower. However, you don't know which ones, if you say it's the best in the world design.


What are the 2 important elements of valid architecture in this tower?


----------



## victor del rey

What's the current floor of the wings?? Thanks


----------



## DUBAI10000

The sheer size of the spire is disappointing because it takes away from the highest floor's view however there no contest that this building is still extremely iconic and marvelous. This building's highest floor will be 1,000' above One World Trade Center's highest occupied floor (where I have visited) and this tower's spire will be 1,500' (roughly) higher than One World Trade Center.


----------



## surfnasi

Whats the blue spotted glass about a third of the way up in the above photo ?

I doubt it is the glass curtin wall


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

I labeled a pic posted by Hamci from March 2nd.

16_03_02 labeled by Fury1961, on Flickr

:cheers:
Ray


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ Thanks. I was thinking the floor counts posted on the building were behind by several days or even weeks, but it looks like they are quite correct now.


----------



## K.S.A

yellow crane on the core is rising now.


----------



## ZZ-II

K.S.A said:


> yellow crane on the core is rising now.


so the core-formworks could rise too until the next hours :cheers:


----------



## TopoGigio

So then, the street level will be elevated from the actual one, won´t be?


----------



## K.S.A

the core formworks jumped :cheers:


----------



## SMCYB

Fury said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I labeled a pic posted by Hamci from March 2nd.
> 
> 16_03_02 labeled by Fury1961, on Flickr
> 
> :cheers:
> Ray




I was just thinking this building might officially be a skyscraper by now. 









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-F_dMa0ozY3A/VUT1N3gUrcI/AAAAAAAAwJU/bG-u6gDkdIg/s1600/getsmart.jpg


----------



## Fayez

So, 154 meters now?


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## David0097

anyone else who cant see any progress?


----------



## aloyarc

During what time period?


----------



## Fayez

aloyarc said:


> During what time period?


3:45pm to 4:00pm to 4:15pm


----------



## trustevil

149.95m 491ft. Almost half a thousand feet I'm pretty sure this will be 1000ft. by years end


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

trustevil said:


> 149.95m 491ft. Almost half a thousand feet I'm pretty sure this will be 1000ft. by years end


surely it's over 150 since the core already jumped today


----------



## ZZ-II

mohammed alzaidi said:


> surely it's over 150 since the core already jumped today


It's 154m now


----------



## trustevil

mohammed alzaidi said:


> surely it's over 150 since the core already jumped today


I just noticed the other posts about the jump. This thing goin up fast


----------



## Rody69

* up to 06/03/2016 :
*
- 12:00 pm 15 FEB 2016 --------> Floor 36 = 146 m

- 12:00 pm 21 FEB 2016 --------> Floor 37 = 150 m 

- 15:00 pm 05 MAR 2016 -------> Floor 38 = 154 m*


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## K.S.A

Cam 1 , Mar 6, 2016 , 1:45pm

right wing jumped


----------



## Fayez

The jumps are starting going faster in general


----------



## Fury

Hi all.



ZZ-II said:


> Long time since the last core pour already.


The next 3 jumps are 2 mechanical levels - 39 and 40. This could be the reason.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## victor del rey

On twitter, posted in the profile of the Jeddah Tower


----------



## Mike-

it seems cam1 cant work more than 30 hours without manual re-launch.


----------



## ZZ-II

Fury said:


> Hi all.
> 
> 
> 
> The next 3 jumps are 2 mechanical levels - 39 and 40. This could be the reason.
> 
> :cheers:
> Ray.


Mech. floors are indeed a reason for a slow down. I remember when i watched the construction of Burj Khalifa. The mechanical floors always took a quite time.


----------



## uakoops

They need to change the formwork for the different size openings etc.


----------



## jhalsey

Once the mechanicals are done it will race ahead. Great progress so far.


----------



## K.S.A

ZZ-II said:


> Long time since the last core pour already.


Core pouring right now :cheers:


----------



## alsaif2012

New update google earth 2016


----------



## Arzonz

^^ Took them long enough!!!


----------



## 3tmk

Wow they are actually building this?! 
I thought it was going to end up cancelled like some of the other 1000m towers, this is great news, I can't believe how tall it already is, the core is massive!


----------



## Arzonz

I should point out that the google map update is from 26 or 28 of Feb.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ I agree, it looks to be no more than 2 weeks old. Good job!


----------



## Mike-

dont know why, but in my google earth and google maps in browser still old photo


----------



## kalim shekh

Mike- said:


> dont know why, but in my google earth and google maps in browser still old photo


me too same problem


----------



## Arzonz

^^ Change the date in Google earth. That will fix it.


----------



## Arzonz




----------



## reebtogi

Hopefully, will see the wings start to catch up to the core soon.


----------



## naki

Lately it has been slow.hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## ZZ-II

reebtogi said:


> Hopefully, will see the wings start to catch up to the core soon.


the core will always be several floors ahead of the wings. The core of Burj Khalifa was 10-15 floors ahead all the time.



naki said:


> Lately it has been slow.hno:hno:hno:hno:


as fury posted already, the next 2 floors are Mechanical floors. Construction always slows down then.


----------



## aloyarc

> Originally Posted by R__G View Post
> Drink every time someone posts "it will speed up in the future"


and dead


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

Hamcl said:


>


a disney store


----------



## jogiba

Mickey Mouse greets fans at Dubai Mall
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR80vWpU5V4


----------



## Eddie55

rising fast now!


----------



## benjamin_2423

Es impactante esta construccion, me gusta mucho.


----------



## Gray Díaz

great, first 1km tower:dance:


----------



## ZZ-II

It's friday and they're working right now :nuts:


----------



## Arzonz

Red Crane is gonna rise!


----------



## osamah

17/3/2016
































by :i_mzn​


----------



## DUBAI10000

What's the height of the tower currently. My Guess is 160M, and it already looks massive.


----------



## comet the cat

Kingdom Tower is starting to look more like a tower and less like a stump!


----------



## Ultros

^^
Yes, it's starting to soar!


----------



## Arzonz




----------



## Fayez

An image of it from a very closed location would describe its massiveness much more


----------



## ZZ-II

DUBAI10000 said:


> What's the height of the tower currently. My Guess is 160M, and it already looks massive.


 It's 154m ^^. Next Jump will bring it to 158m.


----------



## alsaif2012

19/03/2016


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Great shots, thanks! 

P.S. If the photos were taken on Saturday, I wonder why the cranes were all idle and no workers could be seen?


----------



## Highway 401

OMG!! What an update!! Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oatmeal

That thing is absolutely humongous. The footprint must be huge! :cheers:


----------



## Naif Saudi

Super stunning that update !!


----------



## Arzonz

New Floor plate Under construction!
And also, the Red crane is gonna rise soon! so the core will rise soon aswell!


----------



## Eddie55

wow great shots


----------



## ZZ-II

Great update Alsaif! Slowly it's starting to look big though it's just arround 154m at the moment.


----------



## reebtogi

Enjoying all the new photos from Alsaif. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mike-

ZZ-II said:


> though it's just arround 154m at the moment.


You all talking about the height... Where this info comes from? Are you the workers, engineers, owners? Or its just estimated?


----------



## Arzonz

Is there something wrong? because this is the second time that the red crane picks up the piece and just puts it down again....


----------



## ZZ-II

Mike- said:


> You all talking about the height... Where this info comes from? Are you the workers, engineers, owners? Or its just estimated?


No, alsaif regulary posts a diagram with the current progress.


----------



## Rody69

Mike- said:


> You all talking about the height... Where this info comes from? Are you the workers, engineers, owners? Or its just estimated?


OK take the official numbers from me:
*
its 38 floors* and the height *is ~154 m (153.95 m to be precise )*
and it's going to jump this week to *floor 39 (~158 m).*

on the other hand, the progress is going to speed up even more when the wings reaches floor 42 (170 m), and only then you can see a core jump every 5 days, and the necessary time to jump on wings will shrink by 25%, and that planned to be at the first week of July (After the Islamic Eid AL-Fetr Holidays). and that point, a floor plate (slab) would take only 5 days to be finished for 1 level.

:cheers:


----------



## papaya77

excellent !!


----------



## victor del rey

What's the current floor of the wings?


----------



## Dykwia

Rody69 said:


> OK take the official numbers from me:
> *
> its 38 floors* and the height *is ~154 m (153.95 m to be precise )*
> and it's going to jump this week to *floor 39 floors (~158 m).*
> 
> on the other hand, the progress is going to speed up even more when the wings reaches floor 42 (170 m), and only then you can see a core jump every 5 days, and the necessary time to jump on wings will shrink by 25%, and that planned to be at the first week of July (After the Islamic Eid AL-Fetr Holidays). and that point, a floor plate (slab) would take only 5 days to be finished for 1 level.
> 
> :cheers:


Everyone take a drink.


----------



## ZZ-II

Rody69 said:


> OK take the official numbers from me: its 38 floors and the height is ~154 m (153.95 m to be precise ) and it's going to jump this week to floor 39 floors (~158 m). on the other hand, the progress is going to speed up even more when the wings reaches floor 42 (170 m), and only then you can see a core jump every 5 days, and the necessary time to jump on wings will shrink by 25%, and that planned to be at the first week of July (After the Islamic Eid AL-Fetr Holidays). and that point, a floor plate (slab) would take only 5 days to be finished for 1 level. :cheers:


Shouldn't the 3rd tower crane be ready yet this month?


----------



## Rody69

ZZ-II said:


> Shouldn't the 3rd tower crane be ready yet this month?


If you mean TC next to the southern wing, then the answer is yes, it was originally planned to be ready by the end of March, yet I guess it's going to be late a week or two.


----------



## ZZ-II

Rody69 said:


> If you mean TC next to the southern wing, then the answer is yes, it was originally planned to be ready by the end of March, yet I guess it's going to be late a week or two.


Good to know


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

Here's my take ...

The height figures start at the future finished floor of level B1Mezz. at 0.00. The lower levels (B1 and B2) total near 7.6 meters in height so until they get into landscaping, the structure is technically this much higher but this is normally overlooked and I agree with that.

As of the 19th I count the core at the labeled level 37 (thanks to alsaif for the great shots) - the top of which is close enough to the height figure given for the future finished floor height of level 38 = near 154 meters which is also close enough for our purposes here.

As Rody kindly pointed out we will jump a level this week so the top of the structure will be at the floor of level 39 at near 158 meters.

Level 42 is at near 170 and both 39 and 40 look to be close to the same height of near 6 meters. Level 41 is skipped in the level naming scheme, going by the blurry section drawing I posted a few pages ago. 

Levels 15 and 16 were poured in 3 form jumps as we can see by looking at the concrete (level 17 was skipped). I presume levels 39 and 40 will be done in 3 jumps as well.

:cheers:
Ray.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Beautiful photos, Alsaif!


----------



## Amecurty

^^Above posts show that height craziness is a real thing xD
And as it is.. it's already what.. the 3rd tallest of Jeddah?


----------



## RafiAnsari

Amecurty said:


> ^^Above posts show that height craziness is a real thing xD
> And as it is.. it's already what.. the 3rd tallest of Jeddah?


Many Talls are under construction in Jeddah... expecting more and more over the years 😍


----------



## angelo_482

Amazing:nuts:
Great to get the possibility to see live pics!


----------



## SkyScraperLover90

Wow...this tower is going to be absolutely MASSIVE!!


----------



## K.S.A

Finally red crane on the core is rising now :cheers:


----------



## K.S.A

The core will jump today.


----------



## ovaron

Glad there is a lot of work in the surroundings now


----------



## maxxe

K.S.A said:


> The core will jump today.


The core will jump a thousend times ...
There is no need of making a gif of every single core jump!


----------



## Hamcl

maxxe said:


> The core will jump a thousend times ...
> There is no need of making a gif of every single core jump!


Why GIF Photo's annoying ya ? lol


----------



## francais22

maxxe said:


> The core will jump a thousend times ...
> There is no need of making a gif of every single core jump!


There is a need if you're a passionate. Actually I'm pretty sure that a lot of people are watching it everyday It's like watching your child grow. All parents are happy when their child do a core jump. It's the same here


----------



## ZZ-II

maxxe said:


> The core will jump a thousend times ... There is no need of making a gif of every single core jump!


Where's the problem?

Btw. to me it seems the red crane has been liftet up pretty high this time or is it just me?


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

ZZ-II said:


> Where's the problem?
> 
> Btw. to me it seems the red crane has been liftet up pretty high this time or is it just me?


no its not just you


----------



## Arzonz

ZZ-II said:


> Btw. to me it seems the red crane has been liftet up pretty high this time or is it just me?


Yes, this time it has been lifted up Higher than before. They could probably be lifting it up for later jumps or maybe this jump is gonna be big.


----------



## ZZ-II

Arzonz said:


> Yes, this time it has been lifted up Higher than before. They could probably be lifting it up for later jumps or maybe this jump is gonna be big.


Maybe because of the mechanical floors which are higher than normal floors.


----------



## Oatmeal

francais22 said:


> There is a need if you're a passionate. Actually I'm pretty sure that a lot of people are watching it everyday It's like watching your child grow. All parents are happy when their child do a core jump. It's the same here


Yeah I check the live feed like every hour or two. It makes me so excited. :cheers:


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ I really like those gif's that people make which show the core or the wings rising. And then if someone could combine all of them together into a super-GIF of maybe 6 months' worth of jumps, that would be really awesome to watch! :cheers:


----------



## Arzonz




----------



## Arzonz

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> ^^ I really like those gif's that people make which show the core or the wings rising. And then if someone could combine all of them together into a super-GIF of maybe 6 months' worth of jumps, that would be really awesome to watch! :cheers:


Might be able to do it. give me a while since it will take a few hours.


----------



## Rody69

Rody69 said:


> OK take the official numbers from me:
> *
> its 38 floors* and the height *is ~154 m (153.95 m to be precise )*
> *and it's going to jump this week to floor 39 (~158 m).*


:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


* up to 24/03/2016 :

- 12:00 pm 15 FEB 2016 --------> Floor 36 = 146 m

- 12:00 pm 21 FEB 2016 --------> Floor 37 = 150 m

- 15:00 pm 05 MAR 2016 -------> Floor 38 = 154 m

- 08:00 am 24 MAR 2016 -------> Floor 39 = 158 m


----------



## Hamcl

so its level 39 now ?


----------



## victor del rey

Is it my imagination or are they going slower now??


----------



## Arzonz

^^ They are a bit. Its because of mechanical Floors.


----------



## ZZ-II

Hamcl said:


> so its level 39 now ?


Yup :cheers:


----------



## Leonardo Pimenta

The first to reach 1k, it will be historic!!


----------



## CopyLeft

Leonardo Pimenta said:


> The first to reach 1k, it will be historic!!


Could be done a 100 years ago, if the majority of people would be more educated and less terrified throughout the Middle Ages.


----------



## Arzonz

Here's the Super Gif (or Video) of the progress from November to 5th of January! 
Will bring the November-March 25th Tomorrow!


----------



## Oatmeal

^^^^^
Thank you! This really helps


----------



## Arzonz

Here's The November-March!


----------



## KumanovoMKD

This is the progress of humanity! Lets reach the sky! Bravo nice job!


----------



## CrazyDave

KumanovoMKD said:


> This is the progress of humanity! Lets reach the sky! Bravo nice job!


It's a progress of engineering, humanity on the other hand, "is moving backwards".


----------



## Saudi guy




----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

It's 3 p.m. local time on a Saturday - the webcam shows the site to be deserted and the cranes are idle - I wonder why?


----------



## Hamcl

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> It's 3 p.m. local time on a Saturday - the webcam shows the site to be deserted and the cranes are idle - I wonder why?


because today there is a sandstorm in jeddah ..


----------



## DUBAI10000

Although that super-gif was awesome, its quite disappointing to see how slow the progress is, the core is only growing about 2 floors a month. At this rate completion won't be until
2022.


----------



## Waleed-fahad

wooow :nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## Fayez

*Burj Khalifa at the same level and height (level 39 => 149m) [April 2006]
*









(after one year and seven months which is the same period as it is with Jeddah Tower, *this means the construction speed is almost the same*)


*Burj Khalifa at the end of that year (level 98 => 355m) [December 2006]
*










*Burj Khalifa after exactly one year (level 123 => 436m) [April 2007]
*


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

nailed it ^^


----------



## Arzonz

KT is the brother of BK.


----------



## Rody69

^^^^ on all levels <3


----------



## trustevil

Arzonz said:


> KT is the brother of BK.


Yes, the younger brother that outgrew his older sibling lol. I cant wait to see this thing by the end of the year. Hope for no delays.


----------



## CopyLeft

victor del rey said:


> Is it my imagination or are they going slower now??


It is very slow, compared to Diwang Building's average pace of 1 floor every 2.25 days. And that giant has floor areas 3450 - 4900 m².



CrazyDave said:


> It's a progress of engineering, humanity on the other hand, "is moving backwards".


It's not moving anywhere. The majority of humans is still deeply superstitious and terrified by the ancient cults. They still perform bizarre rituals because of their fear and ignorance.


----------



## Highway 401

And i would like to add that we had *123 floors in 31 months*, which means *4 floors in month*, or *1 floor per week*, which is the world standard in the construction of skyscrapers.




fayzoon said:


> *Burj Khalifa after exactly one year (level 123 => 436m) [April 2007]
> *


----------



## jogiba

Highway 401 said:


> And i would like to add that we had *123 floors in 31 months*, which means *4 floors in month*, or *1 floor per week*, which is the world standard in the construction of skyscrapers.


3 Storeys in Each Day, China's New Normal, J57 BSB :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veNf-bz99cI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hdpf-MQM9vY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps0DSihggio


----------



## Arzonz

The Cranes haven't moved for more than 24 hours now...


----------



## RafiAnsari

^All works halted as A Very Intense Sand Storm has rised in Jeddah. Visibility down to 10m hno:


----------



## lixap

4K Time Lapse of camera 1 images. 






Camera 2 uploading.


----------



## Arzonz

How do you make a 4K Video from a HD camera?


----------



## Highway 401

Arzonz said:


> How do you make a 4K Video from a HD camera?


----------



## lixap

The original images are quite large.


----------



## jogiba

Arzonz said:


> How do you make a 4K Video from a HD camera?


A timelapse video is a series of still shots so any camera that shoots 8mp still images could make a 4K timelapse video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbA89YbWoL8


----------



## lixap

Here is camera 2. This one is of better quality of content. It should be done processing about 40 minutes after this post.


----------



## pdvd

both nice but both in an unlivable sandpit in 30 years... soo much prestige... soo less perspective for the future...


----------



## ClaudeQuébec

what is the rate of occupation of the burj khalifa now ..... 15% ????


----------



## DUBAI10000

Hopefully Adrian and Smith have the same construction plans for KT as the Burj Khalia, if that is the case we will be seeing a massive spike in floors per day.
+The Diwangs buildings growth rate is insane, its very rare to find a skyscraper growing that fast. I believe at the fastest the world trade center was ever growing was a floor ever 5 days.


----------



## доброжелатель

Good project.
I like it.


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## ZZ-II

Though it's not the best quality i love such aerial shots!


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

ZZ-II said:


> Though it's not the best quality i love such aerial shots!


still good


----------



## Hamcl

nice shots


----------



## Hamcl

A new update coming out ..


----------



## Hamcl

here it is


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ So the building is still rising at about 3 floors per month...


----------



## Westyguy

When is it estimated to pass 1000 feet (~300m)?


----------



## Highway 401

Westyguy said:


> When is it estimated to pass 1000 feet (~300m)?



We know that standard level heigh of Jeddah Tower is 4.00 m, and now we have level 39, and 149 m.

Let's say, now we have *Level 40 and 150 m height*, exactly half from the *300m*, so we have more 150m to go.

According to the march diagram we have 3 floors or 12m per month, 150/12 = to rich 300m height we need more 12.5 month, or lets say *Jeddah Tower will become a supertall exactly in 1 year, in April 2017*.


----------



## RafiAnsari

^Your calculations are inappropriate as construction cannot go that slow. This year We hope to complete more than 70 floors approx


----------



## luisandrex

Highway 401 said:


> We know that standard level heigh of Jeddah Tower is 4.00 m, and now we have level 39, and 149 m.
> 
> Let's say, now we have *Level 40 and 150 m height*, exactly half from the *300m*, so we have more 150m to go. According to the march diagram we have 3 floors or 12m per month, 150/12 = to rich 300m height we need more 12.5 month, or lets say *Jeddah Tower will become a supertall exactly in 1 year, in April 2017*.


As it goes taller, it goes slimmer so it can get to be 300m in march


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

The picture of the KT and the Burj Dubai as it was about the same height made me think - wasn't the construction on the Burj 24/7? 24 hours a day and 7 days a week?

Here on KT, the workers seem to arrive in the morning and don't work into the night, and then there are Fridays where no work is done, and sandstorm days, where also no work is done.


----------



## ZZ-II

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> The picture of the KT and the Burj Dubai as it was about the same height made me think - wasn't the construction on the Burj 24/7? 24 hours a day and 7 days a week? Here on KT, the workers seem to arrive in the morning and don't work into the night, and then there are Fridays where no work is done, and sandstorm days, where also no work is done.


The lights are on at night when i'm not wrong but they don't work on fridays.


----------



## victor del rey

We 're after the schedule again...

I don't know who made this, anyway credits to the maker.


----------



## reebtogi

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> The picture of the KT and the Burj Dubai as it was about the same height made me think - wasn't the construction on the Burj 24/7? 24 hours a day and 7 days a week?
> 
> Here on KT, the workers seem to arrive in the morning and don't work into the night, and then there are Fridays where no work is done, and sandstorm days, where also no work is done.


Hey Dave, I agree that construction seems to be slower on KT, but the Burj also had to deal with sandstorm days as well. Additionally, the Burj also suffered delays when they decided mid construction to go from a height of 705m to 819m.


----------



## SMCYB

luisandrex said:


> As it goes taller, it goes slimmer so it can get to be 300m in march


As it gets taller the amount of time it takes to lift and pour concrete must slow down. How much does that affect the rate of growth?


----------



## Arzonz

^^ Not that much, at around 500 Meters pumping concrete will take around half a hour. so not that much of a affect.


----------



## Arbitrary

Great to see someone pushing the boundaries of engineering. Just shows what humanity can do if we put our mind to something.


----------



## Arbitrary

Would look better with some density. It would be more eye catching if the surrounding buildings were taller.


----------



## RafiAnsari

^It does have towers of around 300m - 500m all around it in the proposal which is part of the Phase 2 of the Kingdom City project


----------



## victor del rey

Where?
These are clearly not taller than 300


----------



## ZZ-II

victor del rey said:


>


the taller one on the left to Kingdom Tower could reach 300m+ but the others not that's for sure.

But plans can change, don't think what we see here is final already.


----------



## RafiAnsari

^ I might have over estimated but I think atleast two towers around it could reach 300m and as you know plans can change but Don't expect too much. They won't be much big because otherwise KT won't Stand out.


----------



## Hamcl

i think the other towers will be around 300-350 meter


----------



## Hamcl

did someone posted this pictures ?


----------



## skyperu34

Great to see the others are possibly above the 300m mark.


----------



## maxxe

The one tower is clearly over 300m ... almost hits the 400m mark.
There is also a second one which is almost the same height.
Correct me if i'm wrong ... But the surroundings of the Jeddah Tower are no actual designs or drafts.
The picture just gives an idea how the Area could look like.


----------



## CopyLeft

maxxe said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong ... But the surroundings of the Jeddah Tower are no actual designs or drafts.
> The picture just gives an idea how the Area could look like.


Well, this picture is exactly a draft of how the surrounding area will look like. Definitely we cannot call it a design. It's rather a random placement of random shapes. Few people care about this multitude of towers yet.


----------



## K.S.A

view from plane

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDfaZDEgx6l/


----------



## Waleed-fahad




----------



## Munwon

They need to start building surrounding buildings.


----------



## RafiAnsari

^Not possible this soon. Next year maybe.


----------



## Checoblett

April Update​












_CB​


----------



## victor del rey

https://youtu.be/CN5xUxyb2iE


----------



## K.S.A

^^


----------



## Oatmeal

so what's the stuff that's to the right of the tower. It looks like supports for other buildings but I'm not sure. Does anybody know?


----------



## CopyLeft

Oatmeal said:


> so what's the stuff that's to the right of the tower. It looks like supports for other buildings but I'm not sure. Does anybody know?


The earlier master plans show only 2 avenues on the place of what nowadays looks to be something else: http://wikimapia.org/#lat=21.734&lon=39.0845&z=19


----------



## K.S.A

Core pouring now :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

Floor 40, Mechanical floor


----------



## naki




----------



## Eroha




----------



## ZZ-II

The only tower i don't see is the Kingdom Tower :lol:


----------



## Arzonz

^^ its the yellow one i think. Dunno why it decided to get low resolution at the top and get to 1 mile...


----------



## Fayez

^^ The Mile High Illinois

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Illinois


----------



## Fayez

*Saudi Arabia's 1km Jeddah Tower over 20% complete
15 Mar 2016*

The skyscraper has reached the 37th floor with two more years to completion, the developer said. 
15 March 2016

Saudi Arabia's 1km Jeddah Tower, which will be the world's tallest building when it opens in 2018, is now over a fifth complete, the developer behind the skyscraper said on Tuesday.

Kingdom Holding, which owns a third of developer Jeddah Economic Company (JEC) said in a press release that the tower had reached the 37th floor.

While JEC, whose chairman is Saudi billionaire Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal, has not revealed officially how many habitable floors the tower will reach, the Chicago-based Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat estimated it will be 167 floors tall when it is completed in 2018, meaning the tower is 22 percent complete with two years to go.

The announcement comes as JEC marked the establishment of the Alinma Jeddah Economic City Fund, which was set up by the developer after it secured sharia-compliant financing of 3.6 billion riyals ($959.9 million) from Alinma Bank last December to fund the project.

"With financing in place, we are now on our way to achieve our set goals and to complete building Jeddah Tower and the infrastructure of Jeddah Economic City as per the five year plan developed by Jeddah Economic Company," Mounib Hammoud, CEO of Jeddah Economic Company, was quoted as saying in the press release.

Jeddah Tower, which will overtake the 830 metre Burj Khalifa in Dubai as the world's tallest tower when it is officially launched, will have a gross floor area of 245,000 square metres and include offices, a 200-room Four Seasons Hotel, 121 serviced apartments and 360 residential apartments, Reuters reported in May 2015.

In addition to Kingdom Holding, Jeddah-based Abrar Holding owns 33.4 percent of JEC, while Saudi Binladin Group, who is the main contractor on the tower, and Kilaa Jeddah Company own about 16.6 percent each.

(Writing by Shane McGinley)

https://projects.zawya.com/Saudi_Arabias_1km_Jeddah_Tower_over_20_complete/story/ZAWYA20160315134549/


----------



## naki




----------



## ThatOneGuy

Super imposing already.


----------



## Aaronaa4

Hey everyone,

With many of your great pictures I made an April update! Thanks again for the pics...Enjoy the video, I promise it won't disappoint:banana:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq3jDVbIZxo


----------



## HRP4Life

Aaronaa4 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> With many of your great pictures I made an April update! Thanks again for the pics...Enjoy the video, I promise it won't disappoint:banana:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq3jDVbIZxo


Nice video


----------



## Alvi500

The architect of that tower in Dubai is Calatrava. I'm from Spain (like him) and I know how does he make buildings. Just a shit xD. He always spend more money than spected, or he doesn't even build anything (see Chicago Spire).

And sorry for my English D:


----------



## IBeMo.

^^ He's going to bankrupted Emaar :lol:


----------



## Garvm

Alvi500 said:


> The architect of that tower in Dubai is Calatrava. I'm from Spain (like him) and I know how does he make buildings. Just a shit xD. He always spend more money than spected, or he doesn't even build anything (see Chicago Spire).
> 
> And sorry for my English D:


And probably cables will be merely decorative with no structural pourpose.


----------



## K.S.A

Cam 1 , Apr 14, 2016 , 11:45am 

yellow crane jumped :cheers:


----------



## Shaddorry

What height are we now?


----------



## K.S.A

^^ 162 m


----------



## surfnasi

I would feel sorry for the people who are behind Jeddah Tower if the Iconic Tower gets up and finnished before Jeddah Tower and Jeddah Tower never gets the title of worlds tallest


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

surfnasi said:


> I would feel sorry for the people who are behind Jeddah Tower if the Iconic Tower gets up and finnished before Jeddah Tower and Jeddah Tower never gets the title of worlds tallest


you shouldn't feel sorry that tower is more like tokyo skytree and CN tower i wouldn't be surprised if that tower wouldn't even be in the list of the world tallest since skytree in japan is not


----------



## jogiba

> Debate over definitions
> The assessment of the height of artificial structures has been controversial. Various standards have been used by different organisations which has meant that the title of world's tallest structure or building has changed depending on which standards have been accepted. The Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat have changed their definitions over time. Some of the controversy regarding the definitions and assessment of tall structures and buildings has included the following:
> 
> the definition of a structure, a building and a tower
> whether a structure, building or tower under construction should be included in any assessment
> whether a structure, building or tower has to be officially opened before it is assessed
> whether structures built in and rising above water should have their below-water height included in any assessment.
> whether a structure, building or tower that is guyed is assessed in the same category as self-supporting structures.
> 
> Within an accepted definition of a building further controversy has included the following factors:
> 
> whether only habitable height of the building is considered
> whether communication towers with observation galleries should be considered "habitable" in this sense
> whether rooftop antennas, viewing platforms or any other architecture that does not form a habitable floor should be included in the assessment
> whether a floor built at a high level of a telecommunications or viewing tower should change the tower's definition to that of a "building"


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_and_structures_in_the_world

I think KT will be the tallest building in three years IMHO.


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

^^

now i know thank you


----------



## Goan26

Kingdom Tower will be the tallest building in the World. Period.
As of the Iconic Tower, will be the tallest structure built by men.
For example,
Here in India, we have the tallest building as World one(442 m)(mumbai) although the tallest are the masts of INS Kattabomman(471 m)(tirunelveli).


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

https://twitter.com/Dow_Abdullah


----------



## Goan26

^^^^
Does the site show any prep for those 2 symmetric towers?


----------



## Arzonz

The iconic tower will take one of KT's important things though, the highest observation deck in the world.


----------



## Arzonz

Goan26 said:


> ^^^^
> Does the site show any prep for those 2 symmetric towers?


Nope, don't think they'll start anytime soon.


----------



## RafiAnsari

Goan26 said:


> ^^^^
> Does the site show any prep for those 2 symmetric towers?


No! Not so soon...maybe in early 2018 or at the end of 2017!


----------



## Rody69

We gonna see the work on the mall first 
Phase one of the mall is on the northwestern corner of the site :cheers:


----------



## cmj2k2

mohammed alzaidi said:


> what made you think it won't finish ? its just a tower!!
> 
> where are you from? cause if you are living in this world than you should know that building a tower is not a big deal, just recently saudi arabia built over a 40 towers in a single project


Insecure much?


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

cmj2k2 said:


> Insecure much?


what are you trying to say, cause the cost of 1 WTC is way more than the cost of this tower i think you are just confused


----------



## RafiAnsari

cmj2k2 said:


> Insecure much?


Jealous much?


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

Arzonz said:


> They do. But doesn't a building like CN Tower and the tower do the same aswell?


do you really compare a real tower like BK with the CN tower, have you seen it ? to me it looks like a very thick antenna


----------



## Arzonz

^^ Oh, so if you're talking about this company, then first let them complete this Costly city then think of another place for 1 Mile tower. 

So... now that you found the company, Where's the land? a Mile high tower's weight will be so much that i think no where in KSA can support it. (I'm not sure of the last part though... might be wrong.)


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

Arzonz said:


> ^^ Oh, so if you're talking about this company, then first let them complete this Costly city then think of another place for 1 Mile tower.
> 
> So... now that you found the company, Where's the land? a Mile high tower's weight will be so much that i think no where in KSA can support it. (I'm not sure of the last part though... might be wrong.)


what in the world are you talking about did you know that saudi arabia is 30 times the size of emirates, and both of these countries are in the gulf which means if the land is strong enough to support A MILE HIGH tower in emirates than it will be too in saudi


----------



## BinSuroor

mohammed alzaidi said:


> the owner of this tower has nothing to do with oil, with estimated net worth of over $30b and if he could build this one what made you think he cant build another ? since his goal was to have the tallest tower in the world


Actually Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal lost a lot of his wealth in the past years



> Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal Alsaud (Saudi Arabia)– No. 1, net worth $17.3 billion
> The Prince owns stakes in private and public companies in the U.S., Europe and the Middle East through Kingdom Holding Co.


http://www.forbesmiddleeast.com/en/...ddle-east-the-world-s-richest/articleid/10336

+ i dont think he will waste more money to build even higher tower


----------



## Fayez

Arzonz said:


> In my opinion, Dubai is making a tower in the right way. its not wasting that much money on hotels and apartments which most likely 90% of them would of been left empty. For example, Burj khalifa has been awarded most useless building in the world.
> They are also wasting money on KT. Making this much hotel rooms and apartments that might be left empty.


In my opinion, anyone who says that most likely 90% of the apartments in this tower would be left empty must be unwise, closed minded and better not to say his opinion


----------



## Gabriel900

This is getting old! stop panicking people, Dubai didn't even start building that tower anyways!! Can we go back to Jeddah Tower now? and please even if Dubai did build a taller tower it is just about time before another city propose an even taller and this trend will continue in this century I suppose! So it is useless having this debate because it will lead to nowhere! Learn how to enjoy what is already happening instead of fighting over the unknown!

Now can we please go back to Jeddah Tower?


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

BinSuroor said:


> Actually Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal lost a lot of his wealth in the past years
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.forbesmiddleeast.com/en/...ddle-east-the-world-s-richest/articleid/10336
> 
> + i dont think he will waste more money to build even higher tower


i don't trust this source at all but anyway that's from the same link you provided us


*By Country*
_Saudi Arabia – _6 billionaires worth $34.6 billion
_U.A.E. – _6 billionaires worth $19.7 billion
_Egypt – _6 billionaires, worth $14.2 billion
_Lebanon – _7 billionaires worth $12.5 billion
_Oman – _3 billionaires worth $6.2 billion
_Morocco – _2 billionaires with a new worth of $3.2 billion
_Algeria – _1 billionaire worth $3.1 billion
_Qatar – _1 billionaire worth $2 billion


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

it's funny that bill gates alone has more than all billionaires in the gulf


----------



## pdvd

mohammed alzaidi said:


> it's funny that bill gates alone has more than all billionaires in the gulf


and he spends his money right with his foundation instead of investing in a tower which will never be used but only be a prestige object...


----------



## Ch.W

Gabriel900 said:


> ...Learn how to enjoy what is already happening instead of fighting over the unknown!


That's a very wise statement, not only in relation to this topickay:


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

pdvd said:


> and he spends his money right with his foundation instead of investing in a tower which will never be used but only be a prestige object...


agree 50%


----------



## Fayez

mohammed alzaidi said:


> it's funny that bill gates alone has more than all billionaires in the gulf


It might be closed. 77 billions is not so far from the total (adding the rest of the countries)

Plus, this counts only those who reveal their wealth numbers

Plus, you are talking about the richest man in the world here

Plus, the gulf combined doesn't have that much population compared to the world. It's less than 1% !! and the GDP is almost 2%

I'm even surprised that the richest man in the world has almost the same as the billionaires in the gulf

But, if I was in his place I would build a 10 KM tower to make everyone in the tallest buildings race shut up :bash: everyone is going to die at the end


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

I think there is a big chance that JT will top out BEFORE The Tower.

Jeddah:
When JT completes in 2020 or 2021, it will top out end 2019 or in 2020, or early 2021.

Dubai:
The foundation for The Tower has not even begun, and we must see if it starts this summer as was said.
Although a steel structure which builds relatively fast compared to concrete, it still needs time to reach final height. With new challenges on the extremely long cables, etc.
I think it unlikely they top out within 3,5 - 4 years...


----------



## RafiAnsari

mohammed alzaidi said:


> it's funny that bill gates alone has more than all billionaires in the gulf


Many people in The Gulf do not reveal their value i.e there could be many billionaires who are unknown to the world


----------



## RafiAnsari

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> I think there is a big chance that JT will top out BEFORE The Tower.
> 
> Jeddah:
> When JT completes in 2020 or 2021, it will top out end 2019 or in 2020, or early 2021.
> 
> Dubai:
> The foundation for The Tower has not even begun, and we must see if it starts this summer as was said.
> Although a steel structure which builds relatively fast compared to concrete, it still needs time to reach final height. With new challenges on the extremely long cables, etc.
> I think it unlikely they top out within 3,5 - 4 years...


Woah JT til 2020? The cityscape of Jeddah is changing in 2018. Many towers are expected to be completed in 2018 along with JT. 
I don't think JT will take that much time to open I think It might open in late 2019 if there are any delays other wise early 2019 or late 2018


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

I honestly hope that you are right about 2018 !!!

But I look from my experience as a project manager at large construction projects, and the construction speed of JT so far.

2020 is not something officially announced.
I think that is still 2018 ...?


----------



## BinSuroor

mohammed alzaidi said:


> i don't trust this source at all but anyway that's from the same link you provided us
> 
> 
> *By Country*
> _Saudi Arabia – _6 billionaires worth $34.6 billion
> _U.A.E. – _6 billionaires worth $19.7 billion
> _Egypt – _6 billionaires, worth $14.2 billion
> _Lebanon – _7 billionaires worth $12.5 billion
> _Oman – _3 billionaires worth $6.2 billion
> _Morocco – _2 billionaires with a new worth of $3.2 billion
> _Algeria – _1 billionaire worth $3.1 billion
> _Qatar – _1 billionaire worth $2 billion



^^I was talking about Alwaleed wealth not all saudi billionaires 
Anyways lets go back to the topic :cheers:

I hope JT opens sometime in 2018.
such a masterpiece deserves to hold the record for a year or two at least hno:


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

BinSuroor said:


> ^^I was talking about Alwaleed wealth not all saudi billionaires
> Anyways lets go back to the topic :cheers:
> 
> I hope JT opens sometime in 2018.
> such a masterpiece deserves to hold the record for a year or two at least hno:


yes i know and the whole point was that saudi can build another that's all


----------



## Oatmeal

So whats the height now? How many floors?

Oh and on the earthcam, what is to the right of the tower (gigacam 2)


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## trustevil

Was height even confirmed for jeddah tower or that other one that isn't even u/c in dubai? It may not be tested tallest man made structure after all we'll see.


----------



## alsaif2012

19/04/2016


----------



## Gattberserk

Any idea of the tower the height now?


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

Gattberserk said:


> Any idea of the tower the height now?


i think its 162 and soon it will be 168


----------



## Gattberserk

mohammed alzaidi said:


> i think its 162 and soon it will be 168


Thanks you, finally they are moving up. :banana:


----------



## alsaif2012




----------



## Fayez

alsaif2012 said:


>


^^ In the twitter link at the bottom you missed an s


----------



## Gavrilov_Prinzip

*alsaif2012*, *mohammed alzaidi*, thanks for the photos.


----------



## eac

alsaif2012 said:


>


Could we say that at the end of the year, the whole thing could reach LEVEL 60?

Your bets?


----------



## ZZ-II

eac said:


> Could we say that at the end of the year, the whole thing could reach LEVEL 60? Your bets?


If everything goes right it'll reach level 60+ without a problem. Maybe even 70+.


----------



## surfnasi

This tower is less than one sixth of its final hight

or construction height is still to be 6 times as high as it is now


----------



## Maximalist

Didn't realize that the tower is so close to water. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Fayez

BinSuroor said:


> I hope JT opens sometime in 2018.
> such a masterpiece deserves to hold the record for a year or two at least hno:


It will hold the record of the tallest building for a long time without any doubts, the one in Dubai is just a high observation deck. Even if it's taller it won't be counted a building or even a free standing structure

and BTW, I really doubt it will be more than 1000 meters high


----------



## Mike-

still no official height of that slim tube in Dubai?


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

Mike- said:


> still no official height of that slim tube in Dubai?


for sure it's over 826m since they said it will be taller than BK and we are just assuming that it will be also taller than JT since it does not make sense to build a tower taller than BK but shorter than JT


----------



## Nahemah

fayzoon said:


> It will hold the record of the tallest building for a long time without any doubts, the one in Dubai is just a high observation deck. Even if it's taller it won't be counted a building or even a free standing structure
> 
> and BTW, I really doubt it will be more than 1000 meters high


its not debate on highest roof in the city...
but *tallest man made structure* in history and that what this is about


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

Nahemah said:


> its not debate on highest roof in the city...
> but *tallest man made structure* in history and that what this is about


how did you know that, did emaar motion that ? or did you decide to make that up


----------



## Arzonz




----------



## ZZ-II

Formworks of the core are rising right now


----------



## naki

:banana::banana:


ZZ-II said:


> Formworks of the core are rising right now


:banana::cheers:Speed up now!


----------



## ZZ-II

Now level 42 and arround 170m tall.


----------



## K.S.A

^^ Core shows now 40 storeys


----------



## ZZ-II

K.S.A said:


> ^^ Core shows now 40 storeys


That's weird :nuts:


----------



## naki

Arzonz said:


>


The core has jumped now,please make a new one.


----------



## Arzonz

^^


----------



## Goan26

That's a lot of cranes in one site. How much does an operator make in a year? (Especially the core crane operators)


----------



## M235

lixap said:


> Here is camera 2. This one is of better quality of content. It should be done processing about 40 minutes after this post.


Well this looks great on the 4k tv.


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

already started on the area around the tower, they will keep providing financial resources for the whole project over the next 5 years.
https://youtu.be/F7hqGakakx0


----------



## Arzonz

Red crane on the core is rising right now... :cheers:


----------



## Philly Bud

The location looks so desolate!


----------



## Bottle

Philly Bud said:


> The location looks so desolate!


 Surrounding buildings are supposed to be built around it. I think the secret behind this location is to have the option of isolating the area from the rest of the city. If by the time this building is complete and nothing changed in Saudi Arabia, the owners can simply make some rule that doesn't allow religious police to enter.


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

Bottle said:


> Surrounding buildings are supposed to be built around it. I think the secret behind this location is to have the option of isolating the area from the rest of the city. If by the time this building is complete and nothing changed in Saudi Arabia, the owners can simply make some rule that doesn't allow religious police to enter.


that's really make sense, just last week a friend of mine told me that saudi has announced that religious police have no power any more, building a project like this while people like this still exist is just pointless.


----------



## naki

https://youtu.be/l7AD43hndNs


----------



## Bottle

mohammed alzaidi said:


> that's really make sense, just last week a friend of mine told me that saudi has announced that religious police have no power any more, building a project like this while people like this still exist is just pointless.


 Yup, it is true. The situation here is getting little bit dangerous with ultra-religious people angry at the government and trying to illegitimate the Saudi regime to regain power the same way they did back in the 80's


----------



## Rody69

** up to 21/04/2016 :*

- 12:00 15 FEB 2016 --------> Floor 36 = 146 m

- 12:00 21 FEB 2016 --------> Floor 37 = 150 m

- 15:00 05 MAR 2016 -------> Floor 38 = 154 m

- 08:00 24 MAR 2016 -------> Floor 39 = 158 m

- 16:00 11 APR 2016 -------> Floor 41 = 164 m

- 14:00 21 APR 2016 -------> Floor 42 = 170 m


----------



## Fayez

naki said:


> https://youtu.be/l7AD43hndNs


Fantastic video. Answered a lot of questions


----------



## Rody69

*23.04.2016*


----------



## K.S.A

red crane on the core is rising now :cheers:


----------



## Rody69

Arzonz said:


> I just noticed something... If KT's observation deck be at 637meters, then it will be the third highest. First will be the tower, Second will be Dubai One and third will be KT.


officially is 644m, but I don't know why I have the feeling that it is going to be a little bit higher.


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

I hope we'll see the first cladding already this year.


----------



## SkyscraperLover2K16

What an amazing building in Jeddah, the Jeddah Tower and the surrounding buildings would all look amazing when completed


----------



## j-biz

Philly Bud said:


> The location looks so desolate!


Well, it _is_ a desert. Also, it's on the northern fringe of Jeddah, practically the suburbs. Pretty terrible urbanism, really. It's like a giant Las Vegas, except without the fun parts. If the Saudis ever run out of money for desalination, the whole place is gonna dry up and blow away in the wind.

Question: is Jeddah Economic City going to pull from the municipal water supply, or will it have it's own desalination facility?



Bottle said:


> Surrounding buildings are supposed to be built around it. I think the secret behind this location is to have the option of isolating the area from the rest of the city. If by the time this building is complete and nothing changed in Saudi Arabia, the owners can simply make some rule that doesn't allow religious police to enter.


I don't know too much about the relationship between police power and private development in Saudi Arabia, but this seems like an unrealistic assumption.


----------



## Fury

Hi all.



Rody69 said:


> ** up to 21/04/2016 :*
> 
> - 12:00 15 FEB 2016 --------> Floor 36 = 146 m
> 
> - 12:00 21 FEB 2016 --------> Floor 37 = 150 m
> 
> - 15:00 05 MAR 2016 -------> Floor 38 = 154 m
> 
> - 08:00 24 MAR 2016 -------> Floor 39 = 158 m
> 
> - 16:00 11 APR 2016 -------> Floor 41 = 164 m
> 
> - 14:00 21 APR 2016 -------> Floor 42 = 170 m


Hi Rody.

Do you know for certain that the naming scheme skips level 40 ?

I went with an old blurry section drawing when I labeled a pic last time. I wasn't happy with that since it doesn't follow the good section drawing we have.

The good drawing shows a small mezzanine level above level 39 that I would name level 39M, so the naming scheme in that area would be:
- 42
- 41
- 39M
- 39
- 38

Likewise the good drawing shows a small mezzanine level just above level 15 so that area would be:
- 18
- 17
- 15M
- 15
- 14

This would better coincide with the lower area on the good drawing that shows small levels above levels 2 and 4 and is actually labeled on the structure. This area is labeled:
- 7
- 6
- 4M
- 4
- 2M
- 2
- 1
- B1M
- B1
- B2

Let me know if you know for certain they skipped level 40 and I will assume the above is correct.

Thanks

:cheers:
Ray


----------



## Fayez

j-biz said:


> Well, it _is_ a desert.


Yeah yeah, it is in a desert. You are so smart


----------



## j-biz

^^ You are so predictable.


----------



## redbaron_012

Highest Observation Deck ?
...to look at what ?


----------



## Bottle

redbaron_012 said:


> Highest Observation Deck ?
> ...to look at what ?


 so that people get to measure your arrogance altitude. I heard you are very close to breaking Baumgartner's record with that long neck of yours.


----------



## Hamcl

jacob56 said:


> Now download and watch free youtube videos on mobile phone.


WOW


----------



## BinSuroor

jacob56 said:


> Now download and watch free youtube videos on mobile phone.


OMG this is amazing.. I've been waiting for this so long :troll:


----------



## Rody69

Fury said:


> Hi all.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rody.
> 
> ............................................
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :cheers:
> Ray


Hi!

for this section, there is no Mezzanine floor..and I will post the zoomed in for this section.
any way, there is something fishy when it comes to these floors 













so as you see in the in-officially published section, it shows the numbering 38 - 42 spreading over 3 floors.


----------



## reebtogi

ZZ-II said:


> I hope we'll see the first cladding already this year.


It would be nice, but I don't expect to see any cladding until spring 2017.


----------



## Yellow Fever

guys, don't respond to the spam posts cus we might ban you by mistake. Just report them and we will take care of it, thanks.


----------



## DUBAI10000

^^^ Aronz makes no sense, the majority (90 percent) of skyscrapers built in the last 10 years ahve been for residential, hotel or mixed use purposes. Hotels and Residences are some of the most profitable things to put in a building granted that sometimes it doesn't workout.


----------



## ZZ-II

Rody69 said:


> Hi! for this section, there is no Mezzanine floor..and I will post the zoomed in for this section. any way, there is something fishy when it comes to these floors  so as you see in the in-officially published section, it shows the numbering 38 - 42 spreading over 3 floors.


 If you look at the first mechanical floor which is nr. 40 it seems there are two floors on the right side. That could be 41. Or what could that be then?


----------



## Rody69

It could be! I need to ask specifically about this.
But what I noticed on most people working on this project directly, that they don't give straight or clear answer when talking about mechanical floors.
On the other hand, I personally believe that we cannot call a small slab on one side of the building a "floor", yet it could be the reason of skipping "40"


----------



## alsaif2012




----------



## The-Real-Link

It's now as often the case as it was with Burj Khalifa when it was built. Sometimes there are cultural or symbolic reasons for skipping floors (4, I think, or for example 13 in the US), but for mechanical floors you can see they're well above the height of traditional floors for machinery. Thus one or two mech floors is 3 or 4 regular ones. BK did it at every mechanical stop, too. Skipped floors at about 19, 40-41, 73-74, 109, 137, 156-160 M3 or something like that.

The long and short of it in my eyes is the height is still there, just not at an elevator landing (or one that is at least accessible to the public). It's not like the architects are skipping floors on a whim... usually.


----------



## alsaif2012

13/03/2016




14/04/2016


----------



## alsaif2012

25/04/2016


----------



## GulfArabia

I happen to know alot of american expats in saudi who loves it here... Things are exaggerated in the media...


----------



## HiJazzey

GulfArabia said:


> I happen to know alot of american expats in saudi who loves it here... Things are exaggerated in the media...


Exactly, the caricature image portrayed is far from the reality. 
More to the point, Jeddah and the Hijaz region in general has plenty of tourism potential. It has the religious and historic sights, miles of beaches, and a rich local culture. Moreover the people have been welcoming visitors for thousands of years. It's a cosmopolitan society. 

The hindrance to tourism (even for locals) is not from the place or the people.
But I do like how Jeddah has been reviving the Hijazi culture with historical festivals. Here's a guided tour: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOt3-tAQdEY


----------



## redbaron_012

Bottle said:


> It is true, I don't think many people from your "free" world will come and live in Saudi Arabia. However, you are dismissing roughly 1 billion muslims mostly living in 3rd world country and would give anything to live in a holy land. *Not every country is obligated to cater to western ideals/needs.* Plus, millions of Arabs who are diminished in their homeland and cannot build fortune for themselves can immigrate to Saudi Arabia, which is heavy consumer market, and I can totally see Egyptian, Indonesian, Indian, etc... businesses popping up and generating revenue to our economy.
> Regarding tourism, I think our unique culture will be more of attractive feature rather than something that hinder our tourism industry. Aside from religious tourists, there are many adventurers and travel-loving people who would love to go to Saudi Arabia and experience something different. It will be something similar to Cuba, which is currently experiencing sharp surge of tourists coming to their country.
> Your typical sunny-beach tourist sites such as S. America or modern-day city offering all kinds of extravagance such as Dubai and Singapore are terrible way to construct your tourism industry. Instead of having to compete with already-established tourist sites, it is much easier and safer to create unique experience to offer to the world.
> The only danger that face Saudi Arabia tourism industry is the retarded religious police. Luckily, they are slowly stripped away from their power and soon will no longer be threat.


I wasn't meaning negative or positive...just what we are used to then if travel comes to mind why not travel where places are different. I just am a bit scared going to places where common place western ways may mean being arrested there ? I am used to females being equal to males and affection between them not a sin in public...to a point...it's just the different level of acceptance of everyday life that doesn't need to be a worry on a holiday...enjoy your life, no offence intended...


----------



## HiJazzey

redbaron_012 said:


> I wasn't meaning negative or positive...just what we are used to then if travel comes to mind why not travel where places are different. I just am a bit scared going to places where common place western ways may mean being arrested there ? I am used to females being equal to males and affection between them not a sin in public...to a point...it's just the different level of acceptance of everyday life that doesn't need to be a worry on a holiday...enjoy your life, no offence intended...


As a visitor you have nothing to fear. If you do something outside of local norms, someone (probably the manager of the establishment) will just tap your shoulder to tell you it's not allowed and move you on. They don't want the hassle of arresting you. The locals and residents are the ones who have to deal with the hay2a.


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Bottle

redbaron_012 said:


> I wasn't meaning negative or positive...just what we are used to then if travel comes to mind why not travel where places are different. I just am a bit scared going to places where common place western ways may mean being arrested there ? I am used to females being equal to males and affection between them not a sin in public...to a point...it's just the different level of acceptance of everyday life that doesn't need to be a worry on a holiday...enjoy your life, no offence intended...


 Like the other guy said, religious police is usually more lenient to foreigners compared to locals. I don't think you should visit Saudi Arabia if the thought of completely different culture and values scare you off. This is not something to be ashamed of, you are simply not adventurous enough to try something new. After all, when you travel abroad you seek happy, and relaxed time away from your daily life worries. Although Saudi Arabia will not come up in your mind, I assure you millions of others will think of SA as holiday destination.


----------



## AboMalik

Bottle said:


> Like the other guy said, religious police is usually more lenient to foreigners compared to locals. I don't think you should visit Saudi Arabia if the thought of completely different culture and values scare you off. This is not something to be ashamed of, you are simply not adventurous enough to try something new. After all, when you travel abroad you seek happy, and relaxed time away from your daily life worries. Although Saudi Arabia will not come up in your mind, I assure you millions of others will think of SA as holiday destination.


Saudi Arabia literally is setting on a GOLD MINE of history. There are many many exotic historical sites that when developed will attract millions of Arabs and Muslims to learn more about their history. Surely, but slowly, the government is heading towards this direction to generate revenue and diversify from oil. With this alone, we could see millions of tourists who are not big fans of western style tourism. In addition, Saudi plans to increase religious visitors to more than 30 millions by 2030. This is a huge number and will stimulate growth and development in tourism sector.


----------



## Largechris

Bottle said:


> It is true, I don't think many people from your "free" world will come and live in Saudi Arabia. However, you are dismissing roughly 1 billion muslims mostly living in 3rd world country and would give anything to live in a holy land. *Not every country is obligated to cater to western ideals/needs.* Plus, millions of Arabs who are diminished in their homeland and cannot build fortune for themselves can immigrate to Saudi Arabia, which is heavy consumer market, and I can totally see Egyptian, Indonesian, Indian, etc... businesses popping up and generating revenue to our economy.
> Regarding tourism, I think our unique culture will be more of attractive feature rather than something that hinder our tourism industry. Aside from religious tourists, there are many adventurers and travel-loving people who would love to go to Saudi Arabia and experience something different. It will be something similar to Cuba, which is currently experiencing sharp surge of tourists coming to their country.
> Your typical sunny-beach tourist sites such as S. America or modern-day city offering all kinds of extravagance such as Dubai and Singapore are terrible way to construct your tourism industry. Instead of having to compete with already-established tourist sites, it is much easier and safer to create unique experience to offer to the world.
> The only danger that face Saudi Arabia tourism industry is the retarded religious police. Luckily, they are slowly stripped away from their power and soon will no longer be threat.


Very good thought provoking post. As a Western idealist I would be very interested to visit the real Saudi Arabia. I'm a bit sceptical about the house of Saud following all those tv documentaries, but your post puts the Muslim world into neat perspective.


----------



## andromed

what is the height of the tower?


----------



## ZZ-II

andromed said:


> what is the height of the tower?


170m


----------



## hunser

Der Spiegel reports that the Bin Laden Group is firing up to 90,000 workers. What's going on?

EDIT: The WSJ: http://www.wsj.com/articles/saudi-binladin-group-to-lay-off-50-000-as-low-oil-prices-bite-1462193499 

Saudi Binladin Group Lays Off 50,000 as Low Oil Prices Bite
Saudi Arabian company cuts a quarter of its workforce, mostly construction-site workers from Asia


----------



## M235

Govt stopped paying contracts.


----------



## londonfai

M235 said:


> Govt stopped paying contracts.


Actually the government stopped giving the Bin-laden company new contracts, that's why they're in huge trouble.
They're a private company.


----------



## Bottle

hunser said:


> Der Spiegel reports that the Bin Laden Group is firing up to 90,000 workers. What's going on?
> 
> EDIT: The WSJ: http://www.wsj.com/articles/saudi-binladin-group-to-lay-off-50-000-as-low-oil-prices-bite-1462193499
> 
> Saudi Binladin Group Lays Off 50,000 as Low Oil Prices Bite
> Saudi Arabian company cuts a quarter of its workforce, mostly construction-site workers from Asia


punishment for their stupid crane accident last Hajj. People died because of that company.


----------



## stacer

*A spokesperson from Binladin Holding Co has responded to ConstructionWeekOnline's queries about the job cuts recently made by Saudi Binladin Group.*

In an emailed statement, Yaseen Alattas, chief communications officer at Binladin Holding Co, said manpower adjustment is a "normal routine". 

He continued: "Our manpower size is always proportional to the nature and scale of the undertaken projects, along with the time spans required to complete them.

"Adjusting the size of our manpower is a normal routine especially whenever projects are completed or near completion.

|Most of the released jobs had initially been recruited for contracted projects with specific time frame and deliverables," Alattas continued. 

"We do understand that manpower reductions are never easy for all involved.

"However, the Group is honouring its commitments and the affected employees have already received their full compensations and any other entitlements in accordance with the applicable laws.

"We will honour the same commitment in case further manpower is released.”


----------



## car_CCS

Wow, really it´s very tall...


----------



## HiJazzey

londonfai said:


> Actually the government stopped giving the Bin-laden company new contracts, that's why they're in huge trouble.
> They're a private company.


The whole construction industry is having liquidity problems due to slow (or non) payment from the government. The worst hit are SBG and Oger, due to being particularly dependent on government contracts. 

A good article on the topic: http://www.thenational.ae/business/...s-construction-sector-start-to-filter-through


----------



## K.S.A

Core pouring right now :cheers:


----------



## GuiJlle

Amazing! Looking out for it to be topped out!


----------



## ZZ-II

K.S.A said:


> Core pouring right now :cheers:


Hopefully the formworks will rise until tomorrow.


----------



## K.S.A

lFurqanl said:


> Floor count anyone?


41


----------



## redbaron_012

Ultros said:


> No. Since this tower is not being built in _my_ country or city, I'm going to go on endlessly about it being built in the middle of no-where, by slave labor, and being an unnecessary giant trophy.
> 
> But once my country tries to build something like this, you won't hear a peep from me.


We live in interesting times...just hope how we die has nothing to do with it ?


----------



## friendsofthecity

I am having a feeling the construction cost will definitely double before the completion.


----------



## ZZ-II

friendsofthecity said:


> I am having a feeling the construction cost will definitely double before the completion.


If build in germany, then for sure :lol:


----------



## Ch.W

ZZ-II said:


> If build in germany, then for sure :lol:


:lol:i am no clairvoyant but i would bet everything i have that such a building never sies the light in my lifetime in Germany. Sad but true that here alone the permits would last longer as they build the whole tower...for everybody who wants to laugh should take a look a the EDDB, Berlin-Brandenburg International Airport:lol: a financial desaster...


----------



## archur96

This building is awesome!!!


----------



## Shaddorry

Ch.W said:


> :lol:i am no clairvoyant but i would bet everything i have that such a building never sies the light in my lifetime in Germany. Sad but true that here alone the permits would last longer as they build the whole tower...for everybody who wants to laugh should take a look a the EDDB, Berlin-Brandenburg International Airport:lol: a financial desaster...


Same in Belgium. Belgium is a lot denser populated too and yet everyone wants to buy their own land/house and can do that pretty cheap for such a dense country. flats and skyscraper and other shared buildings arent very popular and actually they should be, as there is lesser and lesser greenery to be found and land is getting very expensive. Problem is people don't like such buildings because they fear to lose privacy. Getting permits is also very hard and half of our soil is swampy, making it difficult and expensive to build such projects. Also: this small country has more than 5 very busy airports very close to each other, which makes a suitable location for such a project very rare. 

For these reasons I regret not living in usa or ksa or other supertall skyscraper countries.


----------



## Fury

Hi all.



friendsofthecity said:


> I am having a feeling the construction cost will definitely double before the completion.


The BK was touted at 1.5 billion USD but I have a financial spreadsheet from long before completion showing 3.78 and I figure the final number at 5 billion.

This will surely end up at that same number or higher.

Cheers
Ray


----------



## ZZ-II

Core pour going on right now!


----------



## Arzonz

Well.. another month is coming to an end and i predict 2 floors for this month aswell.


----------



## tokilamockingbrd

CrazyDave said:


> None of the Worlds Tallest Buildings that were built during the past 100 years were built because lack of space on the site.


um.... that is not correct. Midtown and Downtown Manhattan were very dense when their world tallest were built. Same with the loop in Chicago. I cant speak for Kuala Lumpar back in the 90s, but I know it was densely populated, I just dont know how vertical it was. Taipei is very dense. Dubai it kinda made due to the smaller state it is built in, that said you can see hundreds of unused acres there. I have no idea how Burj Kalifa is doing economically. I am not saying the worlds tallest were always the best investment they could have done, but they were at least economically sound plans. 

Kingdom tower will be the 1st world's tallest to be built in the middle of nowhere. It just backwards economically. Typically towers rise high because because land values are high enough to make it cheaper to go up than out. Then after a while one developer goes all in and decided to splurge to gain some extra notoriety. That is not the case here at all. 

Now in the past there has been one-upsmanship in the worlds tallest game, but it was not at the expense of building something economically viable. 

Essentially they are betting that everyone will want to come to this spot in the middle of nowhere and spend money at the entire complex because the worlds tallest tower is there. They are also betting that no one will one up them before they can get their return on investment, because if they are passed up one year later they could be screwed. I mean people are not just going fly around the world to Jeddah, to see the "world's second tallest tower". It needs a good decade holding the title then it can survive.


----------



## aricroy

Wow, i have heard of this plan before but always thought it was just a vision and it will stay a vision. But now it looks like this is actually a serious plan!
__________________


----------



## delphi7x10

j-biz said:


> I'm starting to think fayzoon is a bot. He's just that predictable.
> ......... The revenue for this project will come from all the surrounding development. Jeddah Tower is literally a sales tool for the rest of Jeddah Economic City. Not how we do it in the US, but it sometimes works in other parts of the world.


Have you ever been to place like Charlotte, or the Phoenix area in Arizona? In both cases they have built huge projects just outside of the city where plenty of land can be had. Ballantyne and Sun City to south in Charlotte are two example, now the just announced a new project, near the airport.
In Phoenix, they built the stadium in the empty dirt out in the west, today it is all built and thriving. To the north Anthem was built in a pile of sand, but not before the built a pipeline over a mountain to bring in water, now it is home thousand of people.


----------



## panelalbano

so good


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

aricroy said:


> Wow, i have heard of this plan before but always thought it was just a vision and it will stay a vision. But now it looks like this is actually a serious plan!
> __________________


 Not just a serious plan.
It's really happening... :banana:


----------



## mohammed alzaidi

> Choi will then accompany Alwaleed on his trip to Beijing on Tuesday for discussions with Chinese leaders about the so-called Jeddah project, a massive construction scheme to build a gigantic city in Jeddah centered on Jeddah Tower, which will rise to 1,007 meters to become the tallest building in the world. Choi's companies, Suncore and KT Roll, which are listed on the Korea Exchange, will join the project as part of the Korea-China consortium.


 http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/biz/2016/05/123_204733.html


----------



## Quasat

Baitalon said:


> When the towers around it gonna be built?


Looks like nobody believe in this project. Just compare to booming in Dubai 10 years ago.


----------



## redbaron_012

Even Dubai has no building density except where they have numerous supertalls hard up beside each other then miles of nothing...Nuts !


----------



## hamadx

Not so clear, but live picture from a friend's snapchat


----------



## Gabriel900

redbaron_012 said:


> Even Dubai has no building density except where they have numerous supertalls hard up beside each other then miles of nothing...Nuts !


you obviously never been to Dubai! There is nothing "nothing" between supertalls!


----------



## Gabriel900

ramses59 said:


> why 1100meter ? it wes write 800meter ??


We wrote 800m+ because we don't the exact final height that's why but knowing the stem width to be 30m and according to renders we got we can say that the height of THE TOWER will be 1100m


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
how do we know it's 30m?


----------



## Gabriel900

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> how do we know it's 30m?


Here you go an article posted about this tower a while back .. they might be wrong IDK :dunno:



> The Tower – as it is currently called – will have just 18 to 20 usable floors located in the bulb near the summit, while the *30 metre-wide elongated stem* which makes up most of the length of the building will hold nothing but elevator shafts. The bulb will contain a boutique hotel and floors dedicated to observation decks with gardens, restaurants and function rooms.
> 
> http://www.cbnme.com/analysis/towering-ambition/


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
most of the pictures we have of models or renders feature perspective though, so hard to get any close estimate


----------



## Gabriel900

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> most of the pictures we have of models or renders feature perspective though, so hard to get any close estimate


Here's a render I like to use to estimate height  same article gives us the plaza diameter to be 500 meters, check the link and let's take this conv to the respective thread instead of here

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132459102&postcount=370


----------



## alsaif2012




----------



## alsaif2012




----------



## RandomDude01

^pretty futuristic buildings there.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Eroha said:


> *DUBAI CREEK HARBOUR (Formerly THE LAGOONS)* *http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=338606&page=99*


If this thing CAN'T fly into space... than I'm not impressed. :colbert:


----------



## Ch.W

I thought i was in the Dubai Iconic Tower thread....oh it's the JT:lol:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
there's a bit of a rivalry going on now it seems


----------



## E.Condobleeme

So futuristic!


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Cool pics!


----------



## K.S.A

Long time since the last core pour


----------



## Tom9504

Nice renders! You get a good idea, how it will look once fully developed!


----------



## ZZ-II

K.S.A said:


> Long time since the last core pour


Indeed, there's very less progress at the moment


----------



## Arzonz

^^ Strangely, the Floor plates haven't slowed down, just the jumps have.


----------



## mocromadona

Nice render, btw.


----------



## naki

It seems that the core is waiting for wings catch up......


----------



## ZZ-II

Seems core pouring is going on right now


----------



## ZZ-II

Ch.W said:


> I hate to say it, but following this thread becomes boring sometimes. Watching the Burj Khalifa rising was more exciting. Perhaps it will change when the pace increases and the first cladding will be installed...


The mechanical floors 40-42 took pretty long. Now they'll work on regular floors again with at least 1 floor per week.....at least i hope it.


----------



## sandrix

sandrix said:


> Design competition Winner Kingodom City Mall






DESIGN INTERNATIONAL


----------



## sandrix

sandrix said:


>







DESIGN INTERNATIONAL


----------



## droneriot

Ch.W said:


> I hate to say it, but following this thread becomes boring sometimes. Watching the Burj Khalifa rising was more exciting. Perhaps it will change when the pace increases and the first cladding will be installed...


Maybe due to BK's tiers that always gave us little intermediate goals to celebrate. With JT's linear silhuette, I can come back to this thread after months and it still looks the same on first look if I don't look closely and count floors.


----------



## Ch.W

*sandrix* do you have a source for the pics?


----------



## Oatmeal

Wing looks like it's going up too


----------



## steppenwolf

It's true that places have always tried to attract attention by building the world's tallest building. It's a tried and tested approach. If a critical mass of city builds up around it to support it, it could eventually be a success and eventually the huge sums required to run the building could be met by occupants. But it would stand a much better chance if it was built in a city centre.


----------



## steppenwolf

However, a giant tower surrounded by a shopping mall, built as a vanity project and not driven by real demand is destined to fail. 

However, it will look cool and push the boundaries of human achievement


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

source: Design International
http://www.designinternational.com/kingdom-city-mall?type=all&bc=all&id=


----------



## CopyLeft

steppenwolf said:


> However, a giant tower surrounded by a shopping mall, built as a vanity project and not driven by real demand is destined to fail.
> 
> However, it will look cool and push the boundaries of human achievement


Somehow, Burj Khalifa works just fine with the same concept.


----------



## droneriot

BK created the demand by its uniqueness, so a copy wouldn't fare as well.


----------



## naki




----------



## Gabriel900

^^ This is ridiculous both in content and size! The tower can't be even seen 
:gaah:


----------



## Arzonz

I think they went a bit too futuristic with those renders. I mean... Seriously... Floating roads? I don't think thats possible...


----------



## CopyLeft

Arzonz said:


> I think they went a bit too futuristic with those renders. I mean... Seriously... Floating roads? I don't think thats possible...


Futuristic is what may come in future. This term should not encompass those childish fantasy "designs". I think they were done by preteen kids (most of the mandatory structural elements were simply discarded, like kids draw).


----------



## jhalsey

Big case of camera shake!


----------



## ZZ-II

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ This is ridiculous both in content and size! The tower can't be even seen :gaah:


Indeed. I don't see the sense of posting pics like that.


----------



## tokilamockingbrd

CopyLeft said:


> Somehow, Burj Khalifa works just fine with the same concept.


Dubai is not the middle of no where. That area was already popular with international visitors. This is trying to create something out of nothing. It might work, but its a huge risk. 

Also as with Burj Kalifa the part that has made it most successful is the hotel (which I read is booked all the time), they have had a horrible time getting commercial tenants, and the condos sold very slowly. All that with it being in Dubai. Comparing this to Dubai is apples to oranges IMO.


----------



## Checoblett

June Update
















Apparently, construction slows more and more ..​


----------



## waleedalfhmi

احبي يكف يمكن الحصول على صور لهذا المشروع 

لنشرها عبر الصحيفة


----------



## multikulti

Checoblett said:


> June Update <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6gXdZwAsJE">YouTube Link</a> Apparently, construction slows more and more ..


It's the ground view perspective.

The higher up the increment happens, the smaller the difference is, when seen from the ground.


----------



## ZZ-II

Checoblett said:


> Apparently, construction slows more and more ..[/CENTER]


I say it again: The last two floors were Mechanical floors, these took quite long. Also at the Construction of Burj Khalifa these floors took alot longer to build than normal floors.
Construction should be back with arround 1 floor per week now. Rody also mentioned that they plan to reach 5 floors per Month after they reached floor 42 (current floor).


----------



## Octagon

Up up to the sky &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## alsaif2012

02/06/2016

Floor 42


----------



## alsaif2012

31/05/2016


----------



## tikas

Q buenas actualizaciones


----------



## undisturbed

Looks absolutely briliant indeed


----------



## alsaif2012




----------



## KillerZavatar

i think the building like this will be final with the exception of the steel spire, the steel spire is not angled and can be increased still, so that will be the defining factor of the final height


----------



## alsaif2012

05/Jun/2016


----------



## alsaif2012

www.cgtrader.com


----------



## victor del rey

alsaif2012 said:


> www.cgtrader.com


Is this the final winning design? Sorry for my ignorance😂😂


----------



## sandrix

*Design Competition Winner*



victor del rey said:


> Is this the final winning design? Sorry for my ignorance😂😂


nope, 

that was one of the previews masterplan, 

The competition was won by Design International


----------



## CopyLeft

victor del rey said:


> Is this the final winning design? Sorry for my ignorance😂😂


There are at least 3 different sketches. All are rather preliminary drafts.


----------



## victor del rey

sandrix said:


> nope,
> 
> that was one of the previews masterplan,
> 
> The competition was won by Design International


Ok thank you both


----------



## tim1807

victor del rey said:


> Ok thank you both


Could've asked without quoting the whole post.


----------



## christos-greece

alsaif2012 said:


>


The core is allready on 42th level. Do we know when the "real" tower start to rise? Despite the core wich allready as i said its on 42th level...


----------



## ZZ-II

christos-greece said:


> The core is allready on 42th level. Do we know when the "real" tower start to rise? Despite the core wich allready as i said its on 42th level...


Which "real" tower? What you see is not just the core, it's the whole tower which is rising here just without cladding yet.


----------



## trustevil

Yea the floor plates aren't very large like some other buildings not much floor space but so many floors makes up for it


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

^^huh?
The floor plates might look small relative to the building, but the building is HUGE, the base is about 100m wide!


----------



## Matthieu

43th floor, they're going fast.


----------



## Ohsielos

Matthieu said:


> 43th floor, they're going fast.


Floor 43 ??? Photos tell us JT is in floor 41


----------



## delphi7x10

*You are wrong*



tallmark said:


> Sad. In the West, in places like New York or Chicago, we build tall building due to shortage of space in the crowded commercial downtowns. In other places--from Jiddah to Dubai to Wuhhan, to Kuala Lumpur to ...... tall buildings are just very expensive "status symbols", built in the middle of deserts, forests, jungles of run-down tiny two story residential buildings, if any at all. I mean look at the picture of this building being built in Jiddah: there is NOTHING around there at all!!! just an empty desert!!
> 
> Instead of serving as points of pride, they are symbols of futility, inferiority complex and waste of national wealth. ... Well done--so very not


You are so very wrong, you are comparing a new city to two very old cities. Go back and watch a video or documentary about the building of the Empire State and Chrysler Building it was a complete competition to see who could build the tallest. Go look at the new Hudson West or Hudson Yards what ever they are called, or the new WTC, these building are built to hold a title.


----------



## eric777

Ohsielos said:


> Floor 43 ??? Photos tell us JT is in floor 41


Can't be 41, this video https://youtu.be/3XLyl2AvsCA was uploaded 4 days ago and said 42 ^^
earthcam also shows 42


----------



## jogiba

tallmark said:


> Sad. In the West, in places like New York or Chicago, we build tall building due to shortage of space in the crowded commercial downtowns. In other places--from Jiddah to Dubai to Wuhhan, to Kuala Lumpur to ...... tall buildings are just very expensive "status symbols", built in the middle of deserts, forests, jungles of run-down tiny two story residential buildings, if any at all. I mean look at the picture of this building being built in Jiddah: there is NOTHING around there at all!!! just an empty desert!!
> 
> Instead of serving as points of pride, they are symbols of futility, inferiority complex and waste of national wealth. Never mind, that they are also designed by the American architectural firms and built by using western material science and firms..... So, reading the big sign outside the work area, it states Adrian Smith and Gordon Gill as the architects, but the Ben Laden Group (does the name sound familiar: yeah, Osama Ben Laden's folks) are the supervising group. Well done--so very not


You sound like a supporter of the King.
https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7562/26958106763_0f90f74f79_b.jpg


----------



## Comrad

^^ Las Vegas? do hotel developers gild a 24 carat gold glass facade skyscraper in the nevada desert to satisfy a personal ego? or is the motive commercial to increase the value of real-estate and to attract tourists and investors?


----------



## lasbrod39

They are moving remarkably fast with construction


----------



## alsaif2012

Jeddah-Tower - festive lighting - KDT Marketing FILM final


----------



## barrilete cosmico

how many works are at a time ?


----------



## skyperu34

These are great renderings and so realistic! Very lovely skyscraper, the future king of the world!


----------



## BinSuroor

Very similar to BK LED screen


----------



## inno4321

I wonder how much this project's cost? I heard it around 2~3 billions
meanwhile hyundai HQ in seoul total 10 billions only 526m
don;t get me wrong i like this tower


----------



## oscillation

KT- 1.2 . BK is 1.5 , Wuhan Greenland 4.7 . The concrete towers are more cheaper. 432 PA- 1 bln. but 3 WTC- 2.8 , 4 WTC 1.8 . ...1 WTC 3.9
10 billions cost the main tower hyundai HQ??? :doh:


----------



## Hamcl

Nice Updates ... 
A COOL UPDATE COMING SOON .. : )


----------



## goschio

Bottle said:


> Here, you can see the bitter and angry western creature preforming one of its daily rituals. This create used to dominate the forests, but not anymore. This one thinks she is entitled to her niche; the great old niche of round sphere called Earth. A very unkind creatures begun to pop out everywhere in the globe and compete with her people. Initially, this one did not mind the competition, thinking she had the upper hand. Ohh how sad this one is. Her superiority complex blinded her judgment and now she is in trouble.
> Some evolutionists say if you want to see evolution in action, you should observe western attitude toward 21st century forest. While most westerns swallowed their pride and learned to co-exist with others, certain groups are heading to separate evolutionary pathway. This one belongs to the latter. Due to the inbreeding of these creatures, it is expected to classify them as separate species by the end of 21st century. We shall call them **** bitterpiens.
> 
> Ok I'm done being lame :lol:
> 
> But seriously though, you need to see a doctor before you explode out of anger. We wouldn't want you to be grouped with us, proclaimed terrorists :lol:



No hate speech please. Back to architecture please.


----------



## CopyLeft

Bottle, you are on a wrong discussion forum. Your audience should be R. Dawkins and L. Krauss.


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Hamcl




----------



## CopyLeft

It's a pity to see this chaos of all those random shapes of the surrounding buildings, while the architects still have all the possibilities to make the architecture of this area meaningful, to fill it with good, valid ideas...


----------



## city of the future

oscillation said:


> KT- 1.2 . BK is 1.5 , Wuhan Greenland 4.7 . The concrete towers are more cheaper. 432 PA- 1 bln. but 3 WTC- 2.8 , 4 WTC 1.8 . ...1 WTC 3.9
> 10 billions cost the main tower hyundai HQ??? :doh:


No its for the entire complex


----------



## MinoDMC

Construction is going very smoothly, that will be beautiful building


----------



## starone

wow, beautiful building:cheers: hello from mexico


----------



## Victorinox /SI/

that's huge


----------



## panelalbano

the speed should increase from floor to floor... it's a thin pyramid!


----------



## CopyLeft

panelalbano said:


> the speed should increase from floor to floor... it's a thin pyramid!


Some fellaz here also thought it would. But it never does. Because there are serious reasons for that (which I pointed out at the beginning of construction). Now they believe me.


----------



## Canuckdave

This building is going up using slave labour from India, Pakistan and Bangladesh


----------



## Canuckdave

This building is going up using slave labour from India, Pakistan and Bangladesh.


----------



## Gabriel900

Canuckdave said:


> This building is going up using slave labour from India, Pakistan and Bangladesh.


Jesus Christ! hno: This is getting ridiculous, stop this nonsense. This forum is about construction not human rights violation plus who says the workers on this tower or any other tower aren't happy with what they got. You do know these workers live way better in the Gulf than their original home countries?!?! Right? and they keep on coming and coming back!


----------



## barrilete cosmico

the great watcher


----------



## Hamcl

Canuckdave said:


> This building is going up using slave labour from India, Pakistan and Bangladesh


SO WHAT ?? ... : )

THEY WENT TO SAUDI ARABIA BECAUSE ITS WAY BETTER , NOT LIKE THEIR Countries  ..

AND NOT ONLY INDIANS , PAKISTANIS ,,,,,, WHO WORKS ON THIS BUILDING ... THERE IS ALSO A SAUDI , EGYPTIAN , ,,, WORKERS ..


----------



## Checoblett

July Update​













Retakes speed ...​


----------



## Ohsielos

CULWULLA said:


> 45 floors? 4x45m= 180m?:nuts:


45 Floors.... ....are you sure ??


----------



## WTCgeek98

Many questions here.
Whats gonna be in this tower besides observation?
When will cladding start?
When is this gonna be completed?
Sorry for the many questions. Big fan of this thread


----------



## CrystalPhoenix

office, condos, hotel, royal residence.


----------



## eric777

WTCgeek98 said:


> When is this gonna be completed?


2019-2020


----------



## CopyLeft

I always wonder, why the designers of it wanted to have so much headaches with the floor plans... There is a plenty of extra work, because every floor's plan for sloped towers is different from all the others. Different are the areas (sq. meterage), MEP infra, load schedules, air/light/water capacities etc. And then, every few floors the layouts should be changed completely, because on the higher floors you can no longer have too small areas of the same function. And they are taking all this pain for nothing in return: BK's tiered design is much more architectural, practical, safer and in many other ways more advantageous than JT's.


----------



## AboMalik

Canuckdave said:


> This building is going up using slave labour from India, Pakistan and Bangladesh



Really? What's your evidence?


----------



## CopyLeft

^^ In GCC, nobody needs any evidence to be aware about it. :cheers:


----------



## jogiba

Canuckdave said:


> This building is going up using slave labour from India, Pakistan and Bangladesh.


http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/toronto-a-hub-for-human-trafficking-report-says-1.2675941

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...uilt-a-slave-trade-in-ontario/article4097573/

http://www.torontosun.com/2012/06/0...ts-continues-to-fuel-underground-child-labour


----------



## Bottle

jogiba said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/toronto-a-hub-for-human-trafficking-report-says-1.2675941
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...uilt-a-slave-trade-in-ontario/article4097573/
> 
> http://www.torontosun.com/2012/06/0...ts-continues-to-fuel-underground-child-labour


oh my gud where is the UN? pls help! we have uncivilized nation and we must attack it. oh my gud. Lets nuke them lol.

-Every college hippie :lol:


----------



## londonfai

CopyLeft said:


> This is one of the tricks used in civil architecture to create impressions.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: What?!


----------



## Fayez

CopyLeft said:


> ^^Well, that's exactly the thing: from an adult's POV, you students always play - just like kitten


----------



## trustevil

All I see is bickering and arguing wheres the picture updates?


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

fayzoon said:


> Look at my signature (KFUPM). The #1 university in the middle east that I will graduate from soon


 In what specialism will you graduate?

(I myself graduated from Delft University in 1987 on Mechanical Engineering - Transportation Technology. Since then, Civil Engineering became my second specialism (mainly by 'training on the job').

Anyway: Success !!!

Marc


----------



## Fayez

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> In what specialism will you graduate?
> 
> (I myself graduated from Delft University in 1987 on Mechanical Engineering - Transportation Technology. Since then, Civil Engineering became my second specialism (mainly by 'training on the job').
> 
> Anyway: Success !!!
> 
> Marc


Marketing


----------



## Fayez

By the way, I think it is too silly and too early to compare JT to other towers MUCH before it is finished, let it be finished then start comparing


----------



## CopyLeft

^^ Right! Who knows, maybe at the end it will be a fuchsia cylinder, or a wooden globe


----------



## Munwon

I'm losing interest in this project because lack of adjacent projects being built around it. There is no sense of scale or context


----------



## iKHALEDM

Munwon said:


> I'm losing interest in this project because lack of adjacent projects being built around it. There is no sense of scale or context


Too early to build anything near it.


----------



## city of the future

Munwon said:


> I'm losing interest in this project because lack of adjacent projects being built around it. There is no sense of scale or context


Very true, is there anything else launched in the vicinity? I remember BK had tons of towers and other projects going on at the same time it was rising


----------



## RandomDude01

Love how far this has come.


----------



## trustevil

Munwon said:


> I'm losing interest in this project because lack of adjacent projects being built around it. There is no sense of scale or context


Look at that pic above you see that bus? That's about 9 Meters long right so compare that to jeddah tower lol on a serious note there's construction going on all through that picture adjacent to the tower


----------



## alsaif2012

17/07/2016


----------



## DUBAI10000

^^^ I know this a controversial and touchy subject but if you want to talk about "slavery" used in the middle-east to construct buildings look no further than America pre 1950's. Construction workers in America were worked tirelessly and endlessly for very low wages on projects from the Empire State Building to the Hoover Dam. Infact over 100 workers died on the Hoover Dam project, nothing even close to this brutal and unjust is happening in the Middle East.


----------



## rlw777

DUBAI10000 said:


> ^^^ I know this a controversial and touchy subject but if you want to talk about "slavery" used in the middle-east to construct buildings look no further than America pre 1950's. Construction workers in America were worked tirelessly and endlessly for very low wages on projects from the Empire State Building to the Hoover Dam. Infact over 100 workers died on the Hoover Dam project, nothing even close to this brutal and unjust is happening in the Middle East.


Yeah look no further than the 1950's the Middle-East construction industry isn't.


----------



## droneriot

DUBAI10000 said:


> ^^^ I know this a controversial and touchy subject but if you want to talk about "slavery" used in the middle-east to construct buildings look no further than America pre 1950's. Construction workers in America were worked tirelessly and endlessly for very low wages on projects from the Empire State Building to the Hoover Dam. Infact over 100 workers died on the Hoover Dam project, nothing even close to this brutal and unjust is happening in the Middle East.


You're saying the Middle East lags over half a century behind the Western World? Your words.


----------



## victor del rey

droneriot said:


> You're saying the Middle East lags over half a century behind the Western World? Your words.


I can't resist from giving my opinion, first I have to say that I love the middle east and I'd like to visit it , but what you can't deny is that talking about society (the women rokle in society, gay rights...) The middle east is far behind from the west, I don't wanna offend anyone or say that everyone there is like that but I think it's the truth


----------



## droneriot

I was just poking him about his poor wording.


----------



## Quet

Amazing project


----------



## Bottle

CopyLeft said:


> Stylistically, it's quite a copy. It won't differ much, if I admit it's 10% better, indeed. I would rather advocate for something twice as good in style.


 I agree. The design is replica of BK, which is too basic in my opinion. I wish the project owner went for far superior design or something unique that can only be seen in Jeddah. 

I suggest we snatch this design from our fellow Americans before they build it. Heck I would prefer 200-300 m building with this design over 1,000,000,000 m basic building.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Wow Dubai must get such a tower ... now that's a beautiful highrise :drool:


----------



## londonfai

Bottle said:


> I agree. The design is replica of BK, which is too basic in my opinion. I wish the project owner went for far superior design or something unique that can only be seen in Jeddah.
> 
> I suggest we snatch this design from our fellow Americans before they build it. Heck I would prefer 200-300 m building with this design over 1,000,000,000 m basic building.


Kitsch as f.


----------



## CopyLeft

Bottle said:


> I agree. The design is replica of BK, which is too basic in my opinion. I wish the project owner went for far superior design or something unique that can only be seen in Jeddah.
> 
> I suggest we snatch this design from our fellow Americans before they build it. Heck I would prefer 200-300 m building with this design over 1,000,000,000 m basic building.


First, the discussion concerned a Frank Lloyd Wright design's replica.
Second, BK is not a basic design. It's inconvenient for interiors (spoiling too many possibilities), but not basic at all.
Third, a more superior design is impossible for Jeddah right now. Because the design budget has already been disbursed. It's not a problem of design possibilities, it's only a problem of funding.

PS. While "designing" Michelangelo tower, they disregarded the main architectural principles. It has some primitivistic sculpture, but not architecture. They omitted proportions, rhythms, superpositions (the other meaning of it, which is only applicable here) and ornamentation rules. It's not like "some elements don't make sense here", it's almost like "no elements make sense here". C'mon guys, study architecture before you do it so tacky!


----------



## CopyLeft

Here's some FEA data regarding the foundation design (you will have to pardon Eng. Ahmed for the sound quality of this video).


----------



## Gabriel900

It's getting very quite over here! What's the latest update?


----------



## izakolej

Are they building it already? Is this even started?


----------



## jogiba

izakolej said:


> Are they building it already? Is this even started?


----------



## Lilbaz

Bottle said:


> I agree. The design is replica of BK, which is too basic in my opinion. I wish the project owner went for far superior design or something unique that can only be seen in Jeddah.
> 
> I suggest we snatch this design from our fellow Americans before they build it. Heck I would prefer 200-300 m building with this design over 1,000,000,000 m basic building.


That is hideous.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

jogiba said:


> It's enough to make it the world's tallest by a good margin when finished.


It looks like The Tower in Dubai may end up being taller than this one, and finished earlier too, since it should be easier construction. It would suck if the Kingdom tower, once finished, is only the 2nd tallest without ever being the tallest. What do you guys think are the odds that the Kingdom Tower's spire may be increased as well to make sure it does in fact become the tallest?


----------



## BinSuroor

^^In my opinion if Emaar was indeed aiming for the world's tallest tower, they will make it taller by far. So there's no point of increasing the spire.


----------



## The-Real-Link

I think it was stated earlier in the thread that JT is now high enough that the wing slopes can't really be changed for height. The spire might be able to be adjusted to some extent for additional height but that would affect the tapering and is something I don't think of them doing since this design is pretty solidified by now. 

But I don't think they're terribly worried. JT is a skyscraper / building so will win that category, whereas The Tower is IMO, more akin to the CN Tower or other towers / masts. etc., that aren't quite in the same definition. Both win, just in different ways.


----------



## reebtogi

The Tower in Dubai will not be a building, but a guyed tower, so Jeddah Tower will still be the tallest building and tallest free standing structure. So, it will not be disappointing if The Tower finishes construction first.


----------



## trustevil

Who's to say the tower in dubai will even be that tall to surpass JT? It's still a proposal at this stage and what if it doesn't get built then what? Let's leave the arguments for another thread and talk about this building in this thread. I'd like to see picture updates but all I see is more and more unnecessary arguments over a fricken needle


----------



## stacer

The Tower at Dubai Creek Harbour: Wind tests completed on UAE’s future tallest building

http://www.thenational.ae/business/...sts-completed-on-uaes-future-tallest-building


----------



## Yolo 1844

stacer said:


> The Tower at Dubai Creek Harbour: Wind tests completed on UAE’s future tallest building
> 
> http://www.thenational.ae/business/...sts-completed-on-uaes-future-tallest-building


Are you sure?:rofl:


----------



## noir-dresses

You people are bickering over height, and your not focused on what's really important being will this tower have the financing for completion?

Oil is tumbling again, and the KSA will be burning through more cash reserves if the price of oil keeps dropping. Kingdom Holding has also lost a lot money, and construction contractors are on the verge of being paid with IOU's.

The new guard are even planning to off load their countries cash cow oil because they know it's worthless from now on in an anticipated IPO of Aramco. Obviously if they knew if oil would be worth more in the future they would pump less today, so in the future they could get more market share, or not. Instead they very well know the United States will never ever be in a energy straight jacket again so they are stuck between a rock, and a very hard place.

To make matters worse the KSA is involved/supporting/financing two proxy wars on it's Southern, and Northern borders which they just cant win. With all their modern weaponry they can't over throw rag tag armies in Toyota pick up trucks, and small arms fire power which is also bleeding them valuable finance. To make matters worse it looks like Turkey wont support them any more in the North, they have other plans from what we see after the attempted coup. There is a very strong chance Iran will have a solid hegemony in Iraq, Syria, and Lebanon to the North in the future.

Then you get the possibility of Trump being president which would be the nail in the coffin. There will be no more KSA external political shenanigans, a thirteenth century mind set will need to catch up to today's real world very quickly. 

So people in the end let's be real, if this building get's finished it will be a miracle.


----------



## Aesthetics of Otara

noir-dresses said:


> You people are bickering over height, and your not focused on what's really important being will this tower have the financing for completion?
> 
> Oil is tumbling again, and the KSA will be burning through more cash reserves if the price of oil keeps dropping. Kingdom Holding has also lost a lot money, and construction contractors are on the verge of being paid with IOU's.
> 
> The new guard are even planning to off load their countries cash cow oil because they know it's worthless from now on in an anticipated IPO of Aramco. Obviously if they knew if oil would be worth more in the future they would pump less today, so in the future they could get more market share, or not. Instead they very well know the United States will never ever be in a energy straight jacket again so they are stuck between a rock, and a very hard place.
> 
> To make matters worse the KSA is involved/supporting/financing two proxy wars on it's Southern, and Northern borders which they just cant win. With all their modern weaponry they can't over throw rag tag armies in Toyota pick up trucks, and small arms fire power which is also bleeding them valuable finance. To make matters worse it looks like Turkey wont support them any more in the North, they have other plans from what we see after the attempted coup. There is a very strong chance Iran will have a solid hegemony in Iraq, Syria, and Lebanon to the North in the future.
> 
> Then you get the possibility of Trump being president which would be the nail in the coffin. There will be no more KSA external political shenanigans, a thirteenth century mind set will need to catch up to today's real world very quickly.
> 
> So people in the end let's be real, if this building get's finished it will be a miracle.


There is still money sloshing around, and being such a high-profile project I consider it extremely unlikely that this will be left half-completed, if only to prevent the glaring embarrassment of another Ryugyong Hotel skeleton standing in stark testimony to the weakness of the state. I think a bigger problem is who is going to actually move into this white elephant when it is finshed.

As for Trump, I really have no idea what impact you think he is going to have on world affairs beyond making America's already dreadful international image even worse.


----------



## Bligh

That Michelangelo Tower is dreadful. 

Anybody have an idea of when the cladding will be added?


----------



## noir-dresses

Aesthetics of Otara said:


> There is still money sloshing around, and being such a high-profile project I consider it extremely unlikely that this will be left half-completed, if only to prevent the glaring embarrassment of another Ryugyong Hotel skeleton standing in stark testimony to the weakness of the state. I think a bigger problem is who is going to actually move into this white elephant when it is finshed.
> 
> As for Trump, I really have no idea what impact you think he is going to have on world affairs beyond making America's already dreadful international image even worse.


As the going says "the trend is not their friend"!!!

In world affairs the Saudis were always distantly tolerated like the weird uncle at family gatherings. What's more important is why are they throwing a lot of cash the Clinton's way?


----------



## Demuan0

Tried for you) Used photo from 22/07/2016


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Well the people building this are billionaires several times over, so they can pay if out of pocket. The economy should not matter at this point. The only mistake here would be if they are using foreign workers. If they are, than that money will be leaving Saudi Arabia, that's why it's important to use native workers so that the money stays home, and cycles back into the economy. This entire project, with the surrounding city, should be profitable for Saudi Arabia, just like these kind of projects are profitable in New York, Hong Kong, and every other city, because there they use native workers, and all the money invested just gets cycled back into the local economy. 

So in the long term what will determine if this project is profitable or not depends on how many of the workers are native or foreign, and also by how easy will it be for foreigners with money to buy up property there as well. You want local workers, but foreign investors. You want money coming in, not leaving out.


----------



## De Klauw

^^Those so called 'billionaires' all also depended on the world economy. If's there a crisis it effects them the most. Look at the global crisis of 2008 and the position of Russian billionaires after 2014. Most Saudi billionaires are almost exclusively depending on oil dollars. So of course the oil prices affect this kind of projects.



> This entire project, with the surrounding city, should be profitable for Saudi Arabia, just like these kind of projects are profitable in New York, Hong Kong, and every other city, because there they use native workers, and all the money invested just gets cycled back into the local economy.


Towers of this size are not profitable. Skyscrapers were originally a reaction to ground prices. But here they are building towers in empty deserts. In Dubai and Saudi Arabia these towers are used as a landmark to jack up property prizes of the surrounding area. We will see if works out or not. Saudi Arabia is not the best place for foreign investors because of idiotic islamic regime. So it's very questionable if it will be beneficial. Don't forget: buildings itself do not make economy, it's whats that inside that matters. And just building a tower does not make company's necessary to occupy the buildings.


----------



## Aesthetics of Otara

I hear the Bin Laden Group is under pressure from the government over the Mecca crane collapse, so maybe that is one of the issues. As for suggesting the project needs Saudi workers... Please, if you can find me one Saudi citizen in the whole country who is prepared to work as a construction labourer then I'll finance the project myself!


----------



## Fayez

Aesthetics of Otara said:


> I hear the Bin Laden Group is under pressure from the government over the Mecca crane collapse, so maybe that is one of the issues. As for suggesting the project needs Saudi workers... Please, if you can find me one Saudi citizen in the whole country who is prepared to work as a construction labourer then I'll finance the project myself!


I can, please me send money


----------



## noir-dresses

Aesthetics of Otara said:


> I hear the Bin Laden Group is under pressure from the government over the Mecca crane collapse, so maybe that is one of the issues. As for suggesting the project needs Saudi workers... Please, if you can find me one Saudi citizen in the whole country who is prepared to work as a construction labourer then I'll finance the project myself!


That just shows you that the poster has never been in the KSA, and doesn't know the way things are run over there. What he actually said is normal in a normal world where the locals actually work in there home country.

BTW no company in the KSA is diverse enough to be non reliant on oil because the people who pay them most likely are.

One austerity I feel sorry for are the younger generation in the KSA who now won't have their government pay for there education abroad, that has also been cut drastically due to declining oil revenue.


----------



## qwerty1812

Hi, Im miguel from Spain, I love this building, keep on posting new pics, thanks!


----------



## noir-dresses

Some positive news in the KSA which should help trickle needed liquidity into the banking sector/economy, and hopefully this project. 

Saudi Arabia Said to Have Offered $4 Billion to Banks

Saudi Arabia’s central bank offered lenders short-term loans in late June to help ease liquidity constraints

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-to-have-offered-4-billion-injection-to-banks


----------



## Bligh

Does anybody know when the Cladding will be added?


----------



## Checoblett

August Update


----------



## GulfArabia

There are no native construction workers in saudi, they only take engineering and manegment jobs in that field as far as i know...


----------



## shobana08k

Kingdom Tower.. Amazing.. Imperial Tower is the Tallest building in our Country..


----------



## wespje1990

India is calling back 10.000 workers who are exploited by SA, no food and no money.

people should deny this topic-tower its scandalous


----------



## noir-dresses

wespje1990 said:


> India is calling back 10.000 workers who are exploited by SA, no food and no money.
> 
> people should deny this topic-tower its scandalous


Here's the CNN report regarding the sad news of Indian labor. It's come to the point where people have not been paid, they have little food, or water, and no means to get home because their passports have been taken away, plus no paid return ticket.

The Indian government should just get all the nationals out of the KSA, and by law make it illegal from them to go there any more. Any way the Indian economy is picking up while the KSA is in a mess they cant fix in the short term.

This is why I'm saying it will be a miracle if this building gets completed.

BTW oil has dropped again today, plus the KSA are undercutting the price of oil to Asia so they don't lose market share to the Iranians. This problem will not get any better soon.

For those who want to see how oil is dropping here's a link,

https://www.dailyfx.com/crude-oil

http://money.cnn.com/2016/08/01/news/india-saudi-arabia-workers-food/index.html?iid=hp-toplead-intl


----------



## avfd26

Demuan0 Enjoyed your picture.


----------



## Muhammad Umar Iqbal

nice work done


----------



## Muhammad Umar Iqbal

Demuan0 said:


> Tried for you) Used photo from 22/07/2016


Great


----------



## naki

What happed cam2?


----------



## mrsmartman

Checoblett said:


> August Update


This might be one of the few buildings which look good during construction.


----------



## CopyLeft

naki said:


> What happed cam2?


That's a very mean post (both ways)!


----------



## sameer77

Pinkfloyd34 said:


> Did India have to step in and send food to their workers who were not paid their wages?



I don't think the situation is so worse .


----------



## Comrad

noir-dresses said:


> I appreciate your optimistic approach, and I do hope things in the KSA turn for the better, but let's be realistic for now. I didn't at one time state any thing regarding the economy as of now to be false, it's the reality of what's happening, why construction projects are stalled, and most important of all it shows how dangerous it is for a nation to be to reliant on oil revenue.
> 
> It's very simple to see/witness if this building will keep rising, and completed in the future. It's also nice to know why things are the way they are at the moment, no?
> 
> Regarding the future of the economy the biggest transformation is a potential IPO of Aramco. Yes every banker in the world will try to be part of the IPO stock sale to make as much potential income as possible. But before that can happen a few certain aspects of the company must be ironed out. *First, and foremost it's a government owned company that is heavily taxed, over 90 percent of finances/revenue contribute to the countries budget.* Before the IPO takes place Aramco needs to become a legitimate private company, and investors don't want to see there investment revenue financing the KSA's budget any more. It's a little more complicated than one would think.
> 
> Yes Venezuela, Nigeria are doing worse, but I'm concerned more for the KSA even with it's large reserves because they keep burning USD's like there is no tomorrow. One very good statistic the KSA have is the lowest debt to GDP in the world.
> 
> You need an alchemist to transition the economy, hats off if it works out in the end.


Aramco's downstream assets are proposed for the initial 5% IPO. Its concessions, principal refining capabilities etc remain in the public domain as a public asset rather than a taxed enterprise. 

I think any regulations that will apply to the "privatized" Aramco would be standard corporate regulation governing shareholder rights to the company such as dividends, corporate taxation, duties and labor laws etc


----------



## noir-dresses

Saudi Aramco — more mirage than IPO

The other sandfly in the light, sweet crude is the ginormous bite that tax and royalties take out of earnings, recently estimated at 93 per cent.

Mr Mills therefore values Aramco at between $250bn and $400bn. And what banker, frankly, is going to roll out of bed for the fees on a measly $16.3bn share sale?

https://www.ft.com/content/be1011a8-1697-11e6-b197-a4af20d5575e


----------



## jameskirk O

DP


----------



## jameskirk O

Yolo 1844 said:


> Can some body show me how to post images? Please



Request Granted - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458527


----------



## lolplayer

Without the oil and the foreigners, Saudi-Arabia will be a deflating balloon.

30% of the population can't work because they are <15 year, 50% doesn't work because they are women and the male Saudies are quite lazy and only attain fancy gouvernment jobs.


----------



## webeagle12

lolplayer said:


> Without the oil and the foreigners, Saudi-Arabia will be a deflating balloon.
> 
> 30% of the population can't work because they are <15 year, 50% doesn't work because they are women and the male Saudies are quite lazy and only attain fancy gouvernment jobs.


GTFO with that shit from this forums. Go back to watching CNN little boy


----------



## SkyLiner2016

the tower ist amazing. but the conversatons here are hno:


----------



## Cematde

I agree with you


----------



## Yolo 1844

fayzoon said:


> click on insert image button and paste the URL of the image


Wats THE URL by the way im duing dis via cellphone thers a lil image icon with like a montain and the sun is that the the image icon and wath due i need to due ? Please help


----------



## Yolo 1844

Ok thank yow


----------



## Fayez

Yolo 1844 said:


> Wats THE URL by the way im duing dis via cellphone thers a lil image icon with like a montain and the sun is that the the image icon and wath due i need to due ? Please help


Yes this is the icon, paste the url and the image will appear


----------



## RafiAnsari

Yolo 1844 said:


> Can some body show me how to post images? Please


You cannot post images directly...You need to post links


----------



## jogiba

webeagle12 said:


> GTFO with that shit from this forums. Go back to watching CNN little boy


I think you mean Faux Newz.


----------



## noir-dresses

jogiba said:


> I think you mean Faux Newz.


How about Bloomberg, it's always an interesting read,

Saudi Building Bust Traps Thousands in Desert Nightmare.

Stuck in the desert's searing summer sun with no work, no pay, and no way out.

As Saudi authorities slash spending and delay payments to contractors to cope with the plunge in oil prices, the austerity is exacerbating the woes of private businesses that have, for decades, relied on government spending for growth. Casualties include the thousands of foreign laborers who helped to keep the economy humming with low-paying jobs in construction.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...t-foreign-labor-is-casualty-of-saudi-slowdown

Remember people I'm only the messenger who posts the truth behind the scenes, the net is flooded with information.


----------



## noir-dresses

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> So the wage issue is what is making this tower seem like it is on hold?


Yes Dave, Habibi has no liquidity so everything has halted to a stop/halas!!!hno:


----------



## Yolo 1844

RafiAnsari said:


> You cannot post images directly...You need to post links


^^ i have flickr but still dont know wath to due to get the image here to ssc??? If you can help me i will gratle apriciate thank yow✌


----------



## naki

RafiAnsari said:


> You cannot post images directly...You need to post links


And how to upload videos? If you can help me i will gratle apriciate thank yow✌:lol:


----------



## noir-dresses

Saudi raises visa fees, traffic fines to boost revenues

Manama: Saudi Arabia’s cabinet has raised the fees for visas and travel and fines for traffic violations in a bid to boost its cash revenues.

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/saudi...ees-traffic-fines-to-boost-revenues-1.1876382

Well it's really not "Make, Create, Innovate" unfortunately but I guess in some way it could raise some cash revenue. Any body could come up with this ingenious economic plan over morning coffee.


----------



## j-biz

naki said:


> And how to upload videos? If you can help me i will gratle apriciate thank yow✌:lol:


Read this: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## RafiAnsari

naki said:


> And how to upload videos? If you can help me i will gratle apriciate thank yow✌:lol:





Yolo 1844 said:


> ^^ i have flickr but still dont know wath to due to get the image here to ssc??? If you can help me i will gratle apriciate thank yow✌


Copy the link of your image on flickr and "IMG]" Paste your link here "/IMG]" between these tags. Hope this helps. and I guess it's the same for the videos too. I haven't posted a Video ever so idk 😂


----------



## naki

RafiAnsari said:


> Copy the link of your image on flickr and "IMG]" Paste your link here "/IMG]" between these tags. Hope this helps. and I guess it's the same for the videos too. I haven't posted a Video ever so idk 😂





j-biz said:


> Read this: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/misc.php?do=bbcode


THX!:angel1:


----------



## naki




----------



## naki




----------



## jogiba

37 ? When was that shot ?


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Yeah its quite old! I was excited for a sec I thought activity is back on it.


----------



## surfnasi

Has this tower slowed down or stopped,not much in the way of updates


----------



## Arzonz

^^ It hasn't Stopped but it's moving very slowly.


----------



## noir-dresses

Arzonz said:


> ^^ It hasn't Stopped but it's moving very slowly.


They have a skeleton work force there so it looks like something is happening, but in reality there is next to no progress.


----------



## fancyworld

current floor?


----------



## K.S.A

^^ 44


----------



## jhalsey

They might take a break and come back to complete it later - like happened with the Shanghai Financial Centre. Projects this big are likely to see an economic cycle over the course of construction.


----------



## The Shard Baby

I really hope that we won't have to wait as long as that for this. hno:

+New diagrams coming soon!


----------



## Salim Abu Azmar

had much to say of buildings burj khalifa not be completed due to financial problems, but also completed construction and became the tallest building in the world today. many say the same of Jeddah tower may not be completed due to financial problems and economic saudi arabia unstable, but we never know how many owned financial saudi arabia today? Note, saudi arabia oil reserves is a big bigger than other Gulf countries. so better we see only the extent to which the project will be completed on time or stop in the middle of work, than we commented poorly on this project.


----------



## naki




----------



## tikas

very good


----------



## skyperu34

Thats a very impressive shot!


----------



## naki




----------



## HighwayStar

noir-dresses said:


> They have a skeleton work force there so it looks like something is happening, but in reality there is next to no progress.


Doesn't the concrete pour have to be more-or-less continuous??? 

I don't know the technical terms... but is it even possible to put such a project on hold for more than 30 days????


----------



## Yolo 1844

HighwayStar said:


> Doesn't the concrete pour have to be more-or-less continuous???
> 
> I don't know the technical terms... but is it even possible to put such a project on hold for more than 30 days????


^^ concreat can be fuced wit químicals


----------



## Mike-

...this is what i see instead the video on the forum's page. Do anyone else have this problem too?


----------



## Gabriel900

This is NOT Facebook people! Sharing others personal pictures of themselves without even their consent is borderline crazy not to mention out of topic! This thread needs a major cleanup lately it has become filled with spammers.


----------



## noir-dresses

HighwayStar said:


> Doesn't the concrete pour have to be more-or-less continuous???
> 
> I don't know the technical terms... but is it even possible to put such a project on hold for more than 30 days????[/QU
> 
> The developers first, and foremost need to sort out their financial problems. Remember the construction workers haven't been paid up to ten months. Most of them just want their back pay, their passports returned with an exit visa so they can just leave, and consider there stay a bad experience. These are really such low paying jobs that the developer must have financial difficulties if they can't pay them, imagine the developer had to pay Western wages?
> 
> Paying the laborers is just one segment, would like to know how they are going to pay the materials, engineers, architects, etc, etc, the list goes on, and on. You can't build the world's tallest building on IOU's.
> 
> Regarding the concrete of coarse they can continue, but would be better if it was a continues pour.
> 
> Hopefully they will find a way to get back on track.


----------



## Bottle

Gabriel900 said:


> This is NOT Facebook people! Sharing others personal pictures of themselves without even their consent is borderline crazy not to mention out of topic! This thread needs a major cleanup lately it has become filled with spammers.


 I would rather have Facebook posts that are somewhat relevant to this project over the subject of Dubai. At least with Facebook posts we get glimpses of the working site.


----------



## Fayez

Mike- said:


> ...this is what i see instead the video on the forum's page. Do anyone else have this problem too?


Yup maybe all of us


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

fayzoon said:


> Yup maybe all of us


Indeed.
It used to work, but not anymore...


----------



## Zamor95

Awesome building!


----------



## Yolo 1844

Will this tower be compleated? If yes wen???:soon::soon::soon::soon::soon::dunno:


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Well, this is encouraging. A pic from the site from a short time ago, showing the cranes in operation and a lot of vehicular traffic into and out of the site...

:banana:


----------



## Arzonz

^^ Cranes have been always moving every time i saw cam 2 in the past few weeks.


----------



## jesuz1970

*about cranes*

whats for the another cranes on the floor


----------



## delphi7x10

noir-dresses said:


> HighwayStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't the concrete pour have to be more-or-less continuous???
> 
> I don't know the technical terms... but is it even possible to put such a project on hold for more than 30 days????[/QU
> 
> The developers first, and foremost need to sort out their financial problems. Remember the construction workers haven't been paid up to ten months. Most of them just want their back pay, their passports returned with an exit visa so they can just leave, and consider there stay a bad experience. These are really such low paying jobs that the developer must have financial difficulties if they can't pay them, imagine the developer had to pay Western wages?
> 
> Paying the laborers is just one segment, would like to know how they are going to pay the materials, engineers, architects, etc, etc, the list goes on, and on. You can't build the world's tallest building on IOU's.
> 
> Regarding the concrete of coarse they can continue, but would be better if it was a continues pour.
> 
> Hopefully they will find a way to get back on track.
> 
> 
> 
> The developers of the project secured the $2.2 Billion funding to complete this tower last November. I too have read about unpaid worker, how ever not a single article mentioned this project, they talked a lot about government related projects, and other types of projects but not this one. So until I see otherwise, I would take it that last Novembers deal is still firmly in place, and the tower is continuing as planned.
> News of a slowdown does not mean that every project in the nation is slowed, just as late deliveries for TTC does not mean all train deliveries are late.
Click to expand...


----------



## j-biz

Salim Abu Azmar said:


> had much to say of buildings burj khalifa not be completed due to financial problems, but also completed construction and became the tallest building in the world today.


Can anybody speak more to this? I was not part of the community when BK was under construction. Obviously the pre-crash 2000s were a very different time, but there must have been moments where nobody thought the tower would be completed.


----------



## Gabriel900

j-biz said:


> Can anybody speak more to this? I was not part of the community when BK was under construction. Obviously the pre-crash 2000s were a very different time, but there must have been moments where nobody thought the tower would be completed.


Well in summary, Burj Khalifa's topping out and completion came alongside the crisis of 2009. In other words, the tower was almost fully completed when crisis hit, but completion took place because it was saved by the neighboring Emirates Abu Dhabi (hence the name change  )


----------



## Eroha

*Can not wait this time.*


----------



## avfd26

Some pretty nice photos, it is nice to see the potential.


----------



## Denhaag070

Cant wait for this


----------



## Renegade_Bison

The building looks pretty cool but looks a bit crap without a proper skyline. I'm sure that will come in time but it's quite underwhelming in those pictures. I also think the lack of a skyline in those pictures removes the perspective of how much bigger it is than other skyscrapers and supertalls, which gives the illusion of it not being as tall as it really is.


Would prefer to see this in shanghai or something but we'll see how it goes a few years from now


----------



## Fayez

When was the last goddamn jump?


----------



## ZZ-II

fayzoon said:


> When was the last goddamn jump?


Not sure, but definitely more than 2 weeks ago.


----------



## loveland

Wow. Amazing


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

fayzoon said:


> When was the last goddamn jump?



Seems like, in... 1984? hno:










(This was from the video for van Halen's JUMP song)


----------



## K.S.A

fayzoon said:


> When was the last goddamn jump?


17 Jul


----------



## Fayez

The cranes never stopped moving, I'm really wondering why they are moving!


----------



## keber

Cranes are moving with freely the wind if they're not operating.


----------



## kozi

in the middle of nowhere...


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

7 p.m. local time, Tuesday. It looks like the cranes were in use today, not just swaying in the breeze:


----------



## Bottle

People in this post makes me wish I was a crane. 

Chill people!


----------



## Eroha

*My photoshop tallest skyscraper, buildings in the history of ever offers.*


----------



## noir-dresses

A good read only for those who are interested,

The Soft Pinch of Austerity in Saudi Arabia Could Backfire

The impact could have been worse. “The Saudis have avoided a crisis so far because of large reserves,” Riedel said.

The kingdom burned through about $175 billion of the central bank’s foreign assets since they peaked at $737 billion in August 2014 as the government sought to finance a budget deficit that reached 16 percent of economic output.

It was the sheer pace at which reserves were disappearing that made action so urgent, according to Prince Mohammed and his team.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-starts-to-bite-a-testing-time-for-its-prince

Basically to make a long story short what good is it to sell five percent of Aramco in an IPO to raise 100 billion USD if that's what the country's economy is burning every year to stay afloat?

Now what we need to watch is for construction to resume. If they said funds were raised to see this project through to the end then much needed funds should start trickling in.


----------



## Systemon

Awesome project !


----------



## AboMalik

noir-dresses said:


> A good read only for those who are interested,
> 
> 
> 
> The Soft Pinch of Austerity in Saudi Arabia Could Backfire
> 
> 
> 
> The impact could have been worse. “The Saudis have avoided a crisis so far because of large reserves,” Riedel said.
> 
> 
> 
> The kingdom burned through about $175 billion of the central bank’s foreign assets since they peaked at $737 billion in August 2014 as the government sought to finance a budget deficit that reached 16 percent of economic output.
> 
> 
> 
> It was the sheer pace at which reserves were disappearing that made action so urgent, according to Prince Mohammed and his team.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-starts-to-bite-a-testing-time-for-its-prince
> 
> 
> 
> Basically to make a long story short what good is it to sell five percent of Aramco in an IPO to raise 100 billion USD if that's what the country's economy is burning every year to stay afloat?
> 
> 
> 
> Now what we need to watch is for construction to resume. If they said funds were raised to see this project through to the end then much needed funds should start trickling in.



Again, this project is not funded by the government. It's funded by three private companies.


----------



## Ohsielos

K.S.A said:


> ^^ 44


Floor 44 !!!.. ....Are you sure ?? people are very optimist.


----------



## A Chicagoan

So where is this tower, anyway? It looks like it's in the middle of the desert.


----------



## AboMalik

A Chicagoan said:


> So where is this tower, anyway? It looks like it's in the middle of the desert.



Well it depends on how you see it. 
The whole City of Dubai was, not a long time ago, in the middle of the desert. 

This tower is located on a huge land north of Jeddah City on the coast of the Red Sea and it's the location where most future development and expansion of the city is happening.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ stop comparing it to Dubai!!! It doesn't work! IT IS NOT THE SAME! Dubai is one thing, Jeddah is something esle .. go back 1 or 2 pages and read instead of saying such things that will trigger boring repetitive discussions!

The financing of this tower is in place but the prince who is behind it can't build it with his own hands, contractors, engineers & architects are involved and if economy is severely impaired, it will no doubt affect the speed of construction. the good thing is till now there is no sign of total on hold status. We'll see how things go, oil prices are going up lately so that's a positive sign.


----------



## j-biz

A Chicagoan said:


> So where is this tower, anyway? It looks like it's in the middle of the desert.


Not quite the middle of the desert, but definitely away from the city center.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/K...5c79fbe5dc9aeaa3!8m2!3d21.734017!4d39.0828764


----------



## droneriot

Wow in places like Shenzen they get height restrictions for being somewhere miles away from the general vicinity of flight paths, Kingdom City/Jeddah Tower is like right in front of the runways. I never even knew that.


----------



## naki

It looks like suspended construction，no actions for a long time!hno:hno:


----------



## Redzio

On Hold.


----------



## ILITS

Yep. It looks like its time to rename the thread.


----------



## noir-dresses

The jinx of building the highest building in the world has brought every country economic headwinds till now.


----------



## ZZ-II

Some official information would be nice


----------



## Gabriel900

It is waayyy too early to brand this one as On Hold! The coming month will clear things up. The economy is very unpredictable and is affected by many factors, you never now what tomorrow will bring.

noir-dresses do you think the price of oil will keep on going up following the trend of the past days or is it only a hiccup and is forecasted to drop again?


----------



## noir-dresses

Gabriel900 said:


> It is waayyy too early to brand this one as On Hold! The coming month will clear things up. The economy is very unpredictable and is affected by many factors, you never now what tomorrow will bring.
> 
> noir-dresses do you think the price of oil will keep on going up following the trend of the past days or is it only a hiccup and is forecasted to drop again?


Price of oil could keep rising because of the hope/speculation of an OPEC oil freeze agreement that will take place in Algeria next month. 

We could see utter disappointment in September again because what we're actually seeing is a oil pumping frenzy that is breaking records, and not a freeze. There is actually one million barrels a day being pumped more today than was during the Doha OPEC meeting four months ago which is just adding more pain to the glut. 

Iranians will not agree to any freeze as long as they believe they have the capability of pumping more oil in the future which will lead the KSA pumping record amounts of oil leading to a possible downward spiral in oil prices into the twenties. 

The Americans are also happy with the latest price so expect their taps open up.

All in all oil producing country's need to agree to cut production for the price of oil to rise, or the world economy has to rise fast enough for demand to out strip production.

Very simple low oil prices effect every aspect of the KSA economy.


----------



## bilbo214

hahaha i knew this would end up on hold... you can't expect another city to rise out of the desert from building a tower. Dubai's already done that. think of something more original :lol::lol::cheers:


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

9 a.m. local time... you'd think there'd be workers there, but I don't see anyone working at all. Not good! Floor count still 44 on the core. 


On hold? It looks that way...hno:


----------



## naki

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> 9 a.m. local time... you'd think there'd be workers there, but I don't see anyone working at all. Not good! Floor count still 44 on the core.
> 
> 
> On hold? It looks that way...hno:


 Indeed，it's true..


----------



## noir-dresses

This will just add to the pain,

Shale Drillers Party Like It’s 2014 as Oil Finds Bull Market

Shale drillers are adding the most oil rigs since crude was worth $100 a barrel as confidence that OPEC may finally agree to freeze output pushed futures into a bull market.

U.S. producers have put 76 oil rigs back to work in eight weeks, the biggest and longest increases since 101 were added a couple months before the price crash started in mid-2014, Baker Hughes Inc. data released Friday show. The count rose by 10 this week, bringing the total oil rig count to 406.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...arty-like-it-s-2014-as-oil-enters-bull-market

Now how does one raise oil prices in a significant manner? It's a glut out there.


----------



## Miami High Rise

j-biz said:


> Not quite the middle of the desert, but definitely away from the city center.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/K...5c79fbe5dc9aeaa3!8m2!3d21.734017!4d39.0828764


Whoa, is it just me or is all that marine development at the seafront and obhur creek as well as the subdivisions to the north of the tower site all new since about four years ago? 

Wow perhaps so but the quality seems low...

https://www.google.com/maps/place/O...68d1c35!8m2!3d21.7441538!4d39.1075087!6m1!1e1


----------



## Munwon

Saudi tries to diversify its economy but depends on oil prices to do so. Also with the builder is hot water seems like a perfect storm for this project to slowdown to a halt. The developer was dumb IMHO they focused too much on the tower and not on the surrounding projects first.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ I think you have a point .. checking google earth, I can see lots of empty plots around the center of the city where it is already dense! If this tower was located there it would have made alot of sense. But I think the prince intention was to build a new city that is fully his, and to do so he had to start from scratch, and not depending on what already was built. Well if only they started this project like 10 years ago, Saudi Arabia would've had 10 Jeddah towers by now!


----------



## Johannes NA

Did ANYONE really think this project would end up getting built? In the middle of the desert! It was doomed from the beginning, what were they thinking?? :lol:


----------



## droneriot

Yes, people thought that, because of the success of Burj Khalifa. The plan behind Burj Khalifa was a hundred times smarter of course, and Dubai had been transforming its economy to suit that kind of project for decades already, but still, with all the Prince's money people thought that this could work. It still can.


----------



## The-Real-Link

I think this'll end up being finished some way or another. Aside from no truly concrete statement that it's on hold yet or being kept as-is. There have been towers before that ran into unfavorable conditions to be completed when started yet eventually finished. While we all wish skyscraper construction would go smoothly without a hitch, the location, politics, and everything else can't always make that happen. 

Again just my thoughts but this development seems too expensive and has already had enough work started in general that it'd seem odd for them to just stop it entirely.


----------



## Fayez

Guys, there is no need for all of this. The slowness is because of the governmental financial punishment on Bin Ladin Group and it had a clear reflection on this project (The government wouldn't care because it is a private project and that's why it is not related to the economy and oil price)

Everything will be fine and I really don't think it will be on hold at all. 2020 is very far away and the project is so huge. It needs a lot of patience and Bin Ladin Group should start moving or they might be in real trouble

By the way, they might be recovering now

http://meconstructionnews.com/15626/saudi-binladin-group-on-road-to-recovery-report


----------



## naki




----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^^ Wow, that's quite a shift from your post just a few lines up! (Miami High Rise)


----------



## hightower1

naki said:


>


As Mr Spock would say...Impressive


----------



## ZZ-II

Johannes NA said:


> Did ANYONE really think this project would end up getting built? In the middle of the desert! It was doomed from the beginning, what were they thinking?? :lol:


I'm still sure they'll finish it.


----------



## pdvd

roflol... building 1/5tth of a skyscraper and then put it on hold... still a 3rd world country!


----------



## CopyLeft

ddxv said:


> If the construction has halted, should this thread's title be changed to reflect that?


It's difficult to admit that. Admitting it would ruin so many hopes. The majority prefers sweet hopes rather than a bitter reality, no matter how silly it is.


----------



## droneriot

Bottle said:


> Did you use Car/train/bus to get to work today? then rest assured they still have money


Poland's oil comes mainly from Russia, followed by UK, Iran and Norway. KSA is of little importance to many countries. 

Off topic stuff aside, I really think now would be a good time to channel some funds to the surrounding Kingdom City to show potential buyers that there's something more than a big needle in the desert happening. At the very least some infrastructure, maybe a mall, maybe some landscaping. I think faith in the project can only return if there's real visible movement in the entire megaproject.

In Dubai they started with things like that - infrastructure, mall, Old Town, Residences etc - much earlier along the construction of Burj Khalifa, and I really believe it helped a lot because it showed people that the whole megaproject was moving.


----------



## AboMalik

pdvd said:


> roflol... building 1/5tth of a skyscraper and then put it on hold... still a 3rd world country!



There is no question that work slowed down because SBG is in big trouble due to an accident last year. Many of the top management and executives of SBG are banned from traveling until court decision is made. This IS the reason and there is no point for your silly comment, because this project is NOT on hold. It's a business and almost all companies in the world go through good and bad times. It's amazing that SBG is still surviving the situation they are going through.


----------



## AboMalik

PDH said:


> Since it not "On Hold" maybe they can stick an oil derrick on top and let the oil run down the concrete structure and call it the worlds tallest Champagne fountain! would make a fortune if they charged us all to see it!




For your information, Jeddah already has the world's tallest water fountain and alcohol is banned in the kingdom, so that's a very terrible idea


----------



## Gabriel900

Optimism is beautiful and I am a very optimistic person but sometimes it becomes borderline stupid! SBG is in big trouble mainly because of the oil and its low price and secondly because of the crane incident. Let's just make this clear for once and for all. Am I the only one reading news these days?


----------



## city of the future

I had doubts about this project, something always seemed off, mainly because theres nothing else U/C in the area, not even roads


----------



## Arawooho

city of the future said:


> I had doubts about this project, something always seemed off, mainly because theres nothing else U/C in the area, not even roads


That's what I've been saying for the longest time. No matter how I try to look at it, it really just seems that they're building this mega structure just cause. I believe the problems that have arise and the fact that it's on hold support that. I may be wrong or just salty cause my city would never allow an ultratall so idk


----------



## goschio

Funny how people got bashed in this thread for bringing up even the slightest critique. LOL

Anyway, so sad its on hold.


----------



## noir-dresses

As much as low oil prices are hurting the KSA it's not even close to the problems they are going to face with massive geopolitical tectonic switch to the region with ATM. The ATM (Ankara-Teheran-Moscow) coalition are going to put an end to the bloodshed the KSA financed, and supported for years. 

The last thing they are worried about is building a skyscraper.

ATM will exhaust them militarily, politically, and financially. 

It's expensive fighting wars, especially if your on the losing side, and there's always a price to be paid.


----------



## Fayez

*Binladin to clear dues of workers by next month*










JEDDAH: Labor and Social Development Minister Mufrej Al-Haqabani has said that a number of local firms, including Saudi Binladin Group, have now started paying their workers’ pending salaries. 
The minister was quoted as saying that the Saudi Binladin Group will completely clear the financial dues of its workers by the end of next month. 
Al-Haqabani said that only one company (Saudi Oger) is withholding payments and that the ministry will press the expats’ salary issue through the Wage Protection System.

A top labor official, meanwhile, told Federal Minister for Overseas Pakistanis Pir Syed Sadaruddin Shah Rashidi that Saudi Oger has agreed to deliver the passports of Pakistani workers and sort out their unpaid salary issue. 
The remarks by Abdullah Al-Olayan, director general of the Ministry of Labor and Social Development branch in Makkah, follow his recent talks with the Pakistani delegation led by Rashidi and Pakistan’s ambassador. 
Al-Olayan also said he discussed the unpaid salary issue with Saudi Oger officials in a bid to reach a speedy solution to the crisis. Al-Olayan urged Pakistani workers to entrust the country’s embassy with following up on their cases. 
The Pakistani workers have the option whether to stay in the Kingdom by changing the sponsorship to another employer or leave the country with the Labor Ministry paying for all travel expenses, to be deducted later from their overdue salaries.

*Source:* http://www.arabnews.com/node/973496/saudi-arabia


----------



## naki




----------



## AboMalik

noir-dresses said:


> As much as low oil prices are hurting the KSA it's not even close to the problems they are going to face with massive geopolitical tectonic switch to the region with ATM. The ATM (Ankara-Teheran-Moscow) coalition are going to put an end to the bloodshed the KSA financed, and supported for years.
> 
> 
> 
> The last thing they are worried about is building a skyscraper.
> 
> 
> 
> ATM will exhaust them militarily, politically, and financially.
> 
> 
> 
> It's expensive fighting wars, especially if your on the losing side, and there's always a price to be paid.



While some ignorant and hatred people like you think that the drop in oil price caused crisis in Saudi economy, however, it brought with it so many social and economical solutions. Today, Saudi Arabia has an ambitious plan to diversify its economy and generate revenue from multiple sources other than oil. Subsidies to local consumption of fuels have been reduced which caused the public and private sectors to use energy more wisely. New businesses have been established marketing the use of alternative energy sources most commonly solar. 
What most people don't know is that the kingdom has established research centers to develop and patent new high quality solar panels. It wouldn't be too long before this country leads the world again in the energy industry.

I will not discuss your illegible, pointless and false accusation of bloodshed, because it is simply based no fact al all!


----------



## noir-dresses

Deal with it because it's not an enigma what's happening. Calling me ignorant would be saying every credible news source in the world is ignorant than.

Good luck with your change into modernt times, if that was done earlier you wouldn't be so exposed today.

If your up for it we could discuss your shady human rights record towards your own people, and the stone age politics you export abroad.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Some potentially bad news (underscoring problems for this project) - the live feed for the construction site now is rejecting internet server requests. No pictures are available at all.


----------



## Bligh

AboMalik said:


> Today, Saudi Arabia has an ambitious plan to diversify its economy and generate revenue from multiple sources other than oil.


I can't help but feel it's too little, too late my friend.


----------



## CopyLeft

Bligh said:


> I can't help but feel it's too little, too late my friend.


Yapp, KSA's economy is entering a new dimension now. It will survive though, but russia will disintegrate the next year.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

CopyLeft said:


> ... but russia will disintegrate the next year.


 That's totally out of topic here...


----------



## Comrad

noir-dresses said:


> As much as low oil prices are hurting the KSA it's not even close to the problems they are going to face with massive geopolitical tectonic switch to the region with ATM. The ATM (Ankara-Teheran-Moscow) coalition are going to put an end to the bloodshed the KSA financed, and supported for years.
> 
> The last thing they are worried about is building a skyscraper.
> *
> ATM will exhaust them militarily, politically, and financially. :lol:
> *
> It's expensive fighting wars, especially if your on the losing side, and there's always a price to be paid.


Russia has committed significant financial and military resources into the Syrian conflict despite it being severely affected by the oil-glut, crumbling currency and soaring inflation all combined with Crimean sanctions. Saudi Arabia is cushioned by a reserve with no financial commitments other than humanitarian aid when it comes to Syria.


----------



## AboMalik

Just to prove my point that the kingdom economic situation is strong and not a tower or oil price is going to affect its ambitions, here is the thread for one of the world's largest railways being constructed at the capital Riyadh. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299562


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ We need confirmation cz I can't see the pic above! :dunno:


----------



## DubaiM

fayzoon said:


> The project did not die, it is delayed and will come back to its construction in September


Please separate the terms ''on hold'' and ''never built''. Works are clearly on hold and it does not automatically mean that JT is a dead project. I just means that construction is temporarily not progressing. 
Since this is the case, we should change the title to ''on hold'', so that we keep an honest and objective estimation of the construction status and change it back to u/c as soon as we see serious work going on. 
'Cause what is happening right now on site is far from busy construction.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

No pouring of anything and no activity visible - I just looked at the webcam.


----------



## Kot Bazilio

delete


----------



## Ohsielos

fayzoon said:


> The project did not die, it is delayed and will come back to its construction in September


WILL DIE


----------



## Fayez

Ohsielos said:


> WILL DIE


JEALOUSY WILL MAKE YOU DIE :lol:


----------



## Fayez

As long there are still workers on the site, there is no need to think about the on hold thing. Let's wait for the end of September then, the status will be much clearer


----------



## Ohsielos

Ohsielos said:


> WILL DIE


hno:


----------



## gylee73

thx, pics


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Ok, it does look like there is still work going on - photo is from about 24 hours ago - 1030 Sunday morning - and shows a crane in operation and pouring going on (right wing at the top). :banana:


----------



## Fayez

Yupe, I also see a lot of workers in this picture, maybe the constructor has finally started recovering


----------



## noir-dresses

While technically a skeleton work force means the project is not on hold, but the real indicator is the visual progress of the building which we are not seeing as of late.


----------



## Fayez

I don't think there were workers on the project site in the last couple of weeks or maybe in the last 30 days


----------



## noir-dresses

fayzoon said:


> I don't think there were workers on the project site in the last couple of weeks or maybe in the last 30 days


In Dubai I've sometimes seen just a security guard on site with no workers, and they consider that work in progress believe it, or not.


----------



## Hamcl

fayzoon said:


> I don't think there were workers on the project site in the last couple of weeks or maybe in the last 30 days


actually there is ...

august 15 :


----------



## Gabriel900

Hamcl said:


> actually there is ...


What Fayzoon is trying to say is it is a positive sign there is now workers on the site! He is linking the absence of workers in the past as a positive sign of the present situation. Anyhow I won't be happy until it goes back to its normal speed of construction; with such a huge tower you can't rely on a slow one.


----------



## Hamcl

Gabriel900 said:


> What Fayzoon is trying to say is it is a positive sign there is now workers on the site! He is linking the absence of workers in the past as a positive sign of the present situation. Anyhow I won't be happy until it goes back to its normal speed of construction; with such a huge tower you can't rely on a slow one.


i hope the work goes back


----------



## GuitarAbuse

An update possibly.

I met with some of the people working on the project (cant exactly name them) and they mentioned that they were working on the floors at the moment rather than vertically, hence why you haven't seen a jump for a while (I would take this with a pinch of salt). They do accept the fact that work has slowed down drastically.


----------



## xBraveHeartXx

news regarding the project 
bin laden group (the company working on this project) have paid wages for all their workers so i think this was the reason of the delay and why we see more activity now on the construction site 

http://akhbaar24.argaam.com/article/listbytags/4765/شركة-بن-لادن/1


----------



## Fayez

xBraveHeartXx said:


> news regarding the project
> bin laden group (the company working on this project) have paid wages for all their workers so i think this was the reason of the delay and why we see more activity now on the construction site
> 
> http://akhbaar24.argaam.com/article/listbytags/4765/شركة-بن-لادن/1


Yeah that is good news

It says it will be exactly on Monday 5/September/2016 when all of the wages will be already paid :cheers:


----------



## CopyLeft

And here's bad news, to get you guys grounded:






Sorry for not being affected by the mass euphoria :dunno:


----------



## Fayez

^^ Oil is not related to this project


----------



## CopyLeft

fayzoon said:


> ^^ Oil is not related to this project


Many of your comments are unrelated. But the economy is in direct connection with the fact it is on hold now.


----------



## londonfai

Lol the moment I saw the chanel's name "Ahlulbayt" I turned it off. 
Shite propaganda.


----------



## AboMalik

*JEDDAH | Jeddah Tower | 1000m+ | 3281ft+ | 167 fl | U/C*



CopyLeft said:


> And here's bad news, to get you guys grounded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for not being affected by the mass euphoria :dunno:



Lol, in 1:07 they show an image for the Emirates Palace Hotel in Abu Dhabi and then an image of the Ritz Carlton Hotel in Riyadh.
Both are two stunning hotels built and funded by the governments of the KSA & UAE for the people and to host local and international conferences and to house tourists to the two capitals. They are two landmarks in our peaceful and prosperous countries. Down with you your ugly propaganda.
Fail!!


----------



## naki




----------



## Fayez

CopyLeft said:


> Many of your comments are unrelated. But the economy is in direct connection with the fact it is on hold now.


It is not on hold don't you see the workers on the pictures nowadays?

BTW, the project is 100% private and the oil revenue 100% goes to the government

So oil is not related and please keep your comments related


----------



## Cesar900




----------



## forcemajeure




----------



## bilbo214

but the buyers for apartments, or investors will (most likely) be backed by oil money. if the oil price keeps fluctuating, no one will be making mega purchases on apartments and leave the building a failure. 

if i was the developer of this i'd cancel and try to keep losses as low as possible


----------



## naki

The core pouring!!!


----------



## Highway 401

:dance:


----------



## jogiba

4K 60p :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMzlj-mXSlY


----------



## cmj2k2

It is really funny how insecure Saudis are about this project.


----------



## londonfai

cmj2k2 said:


> It is really funny how insecure Saudis are about this project.


It's really funny that people like you think attacking Saudi Arabia, its culture, its economy is the same as criticizing this project.


----------



## Msradell

bilbo214 said:


> but the buyers for apartments, or investors will (most likely) be backed by oil money. if the oil price keeps fluctuating, no one will be making mega purchases on apartments and leave the building a failure.
> 
> if i was the developer of this i'd cancel and try to keep losses as low as possible


Canceling the project would mean that everything that has been spent would be totally lost. Finishing it means that you will recover the monies that were spent. Recovery may be slower because sales will be slower but at least you will be able to recover money from the project.

Shortening the building and finishing it would probably be the absolute best for the developer but unfortunately the worst for those of us who like super tall buildings.


----------



## bilbo214

Msradell said:


> Canceling the project would mean that everything that has been spent would be totally lost. Finishing it means that you will recover the monies that were spent. Recovery may be slower because sales will be slower but at least you will be able to recover money from the project.
> 
> Shortening the building and finishing it would probably be the absolute best for the developer but unfortunately the worst for those of us who like super tall buildings.


hmm yeah agreed, i feel like that might actually happen too. a shorter Jeddah Tower seems like the only realistic option. ^^

And factoring in that Dubai is planning to come up to 928m+ just makes the Jeddah Tower even less appealing. hno:


----------



## Fayez

It won't get any shorter than its original plan. It is not even possible with this design and the height that is already reached. Don't think of it like there is a big problem there, it is just a delay and that's it


----------



## naki

fayzoon said:


> It won't get any shorter than its original plan. It is not even possible with this design and the height that is already reached. Don't think of it like there is a big problem there, it is just a delay and that's it











Cement tanker is working.Everything is going well!So ignore the negative posts.


----------



## GuitarAbuse

A project of this would always see a complete spectrum of an economic cycle, some see more than one. By the time they finish it, the economy would possibly take an upturn and they wouldnt have an issue selling any of it.

Burj Khalifa had the same issue, they were in such a doldrums that they had to seek assistance from the AD government to finish it and hence the change of name but today is considered as a success.


----------



## Checoblett

September Update​


----------



## isicman

GuitarAbuse said:


> A project of this would always see a complete spectrum of an economic cycle, some see more than one. By the time they finish it, the economy would possibly take an upturn and they wouldnt have an issue selling any of it.
> 
> Burj Khalifa had the same issue, they were in such a doldrums that they had to seek assistance from the AD government to finish it and hence the change of name but today is considered as a success.


Burj Khalifa was also funded by a private developper (Emaar properties) who didn't receive money from Abu Dhabi government.

Work also never slowed down like that.


----------



## BinSuroor

^Actually Emaar is owned by Dubai's government


----------



## Fery_Very

saudi arabia already very experienced build tall buildings, including buildings to Abraj Al Bait height above 600 meters. typical of a middle eastern country despite a long process but it certainly finished because they already have a plan and funding that had been prepared for the construction of buildings in the future.


----------



## Jan

Guys let's leave the "cultural" discussions out of this, thanks.


----------



## noir-dresses

Comrad said:


> ^^ This happens to be Dubai's pride that this structure is named after the ruler of the Emirates. This advocacy of compromise and aggressive competition is not realistic and only falls in favour of those who want to see it this way. Constructive competition on the other hand such as integrating the GCC's power grid is interesting.


I'm also following the GCC National Railroad project in each of the countries which will be amazing once finished. I'm hoping to see some high speed rail connections in the future.


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Is it on hold? I've read disturbing articles.


----------



## Fayez

^^ all what is disturbing is that the developer is currently having issues and it is expected to recover this month ..

other than this everything is fine


----------



## Yolo 1844

The tower shud advance rapidly az it gits higher due the fact its floor area is smaller on the way up , its spear dicing also makes it more resistant towards its waght.:tiasd:


----------



## Arzonz

I was watching the pictures and saw little to no progress in the past 20 days, the only thing making the difference was the cranes moving.
EDIT: There was also a wing pouring that i forgot to mention.


----------



## ponpon

:banana:


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Yolo 1844 said:


> The tower shud advance rapidly az it gits higher due the fact its floor area is smaller on the way up


Yes, but they also have to haul building materials higher up, and they can't use as many cranes, so the difference in pace won't be that drastic.


----------



## Arzonz

^^ And also when they reach the spire they have to constantly change the form work after every jump.


----------



## Yellow Fever

closed temporarily for cleaning.


----------



## podciag

fingers crossed this goes well with no further obstacles, we need the skyscraper race to continue


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Change title on hold?


----------



## naki




----------



## Arzonz

^^ Quite an old picture.


----------



## Fayez

frankfurtgermany said:


> Change title on hold?


Nope, it's Eid Al Adha this week. Wait til October to get the clearer situation with the developer's current problems


----------



## Gabriel900

Ok guys I was given some more power to moderate this section so please make my job easier! Any post that is not related to this tower will be immediately DELETED.


----------



## droneriot

Work has started on Dubai Creek Harbour and once again the first money-making buildings are already being built before the signature tower is even started, just how it was with Downtown Burj Dubai. So once again I don't understand why there is no work being done on any other building in Kingdom City. Kingdom Holdings will surely know that Jeddah Tower itself won't make any profit, so why is there nothing around it rising yet? Is there any officially released timetable for the whole Kingdom City development?

(If this is considered off-topic - there is no specific Kingdom City thread, so I figure it belongs here - I won't complain if it's deleted.)


----------



## The-Real-Link

I believe, Droneriot, that JEDEC said they need Jeddah Tower to be around 40 floors first to finalize the soil stabilization impact from the tower itself, then the surrounding development can commence. Not sure what proportion of the weight that floors 40 and below carry but those are the largest so it'd make sense for it to settle first.

As to if it's really required, well, I'm no geotechnical engineer but if that's what was proposed for the plan by civil experts then we'll just have to wait and see.

Comparatively The Tower in Dubai probably won't have anywhere near as much total weight as JT so they could start "lowrise" / surrounding construction and infrastructure more readily.


----------



## AP Design

The-Real-Link said:


> I believe, Droneriot, that JEDEC said they need Jeddah Tower to be around 40 floors first to finalize the soil stabilization...


JEDEC is an electronics standardization committee.


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## mileymc1

I always had doubts about this project... Was a great design tho!


----------



## JMR75

Yolo 1844 said:


> The tower shud advance rapidly az it gits higher due the fact its floor area is smaller on the way up , its spear dicing also makes it more resistant towards its waght.:tiasd:


Your post gave me cancer.


:jk:


----------



## trustevil

Lights on that's a good sign right?


----------



## naki




----------



## sky&sand

Great shot


----------



## The-Real-Link

AP Design said:


> JEDEC is an electronics standardization committee.


Sorry meant Jeddah Economic Development Company which I think has a different abbreviation. Then again maybe just have computer parts on the mind because yeah JEDEC specifies RAM speed timing standards and such. My mistake


----------



## GuitarAbuse

droneriot said:


> Work has started on Dubai Creek Harbour and once again the first money-making buildings are already being built before the signature tower is even started, just how it was with Downtown Burj Dubai. So once again I don't understand why there is no work being done on any other building in Kingdom City. Kingdom Holdings will surely know that Jeddah Tower itself won't make any profit, so why is there nothing around it rising yet? Is there any officially released timetable for the whole Kingdom City development?
> 
> (If this is considered off-topic - there is no specific Kingdom City thread, so I figure it belongs here - I won't complain if it's deleted.)


They haven't got the approval from the local authorities for the masterplan as yet. Hence they can't commence work on anything else.


----------



## SkyyScraper

This is probably why there is no work in jeddah tower

http://akhbaar24.argaam.com/article...داً-ينتهي-تطبيق-قرار-منع-العمل-تحت-أشعة-الشمس

Use google translate


----------



## AP Design

droneriot said:


> ...there is no specific Kingdom City thread, so I figure it belongs here...


There is, already: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=135389547



GuitarAbuse said:


> They haven't got the approval from the local authorities for the masterplan as yet. Hence they can't commence work on anything else.


AFAIK, no workable and detailed urban design has been proposed yet. There were some JT mock-ups surrounded by placeholders on numerous displays, but there's no single picture or a valid and genuine plan available for public access.


----------



## city of the future

In my opinion, this project needs a consistent cash flow as its being built, like revenue from other projects in the development. This can't work the way it is, people won't but into a tower without any amenities nearby. The reason burj Khalifa worked was because there was a mall, old town, residential towers, business park, a main attraction (fountain), roads, and let's not forget an existing scenario. The post below me said that there is no approved design for the district yet. If true then this has very little chance of completion. Time will tell but the planning behind this doesn't fell refined


----------



## Fayez

city of the future said:


> In my opinion, this project needs a consistent cash flow as its being built, like revenue from other projects in the development. This can't work the way it is, people won't but into a tower *without any amenities nearby*. The reason burj Khalifa worked was because there was a mall, old town, residential towers, business park, a main attraction (fountain), roads, and let's not forget an existing scenario. The post below me said that there is no approved design for the district yet. If true then this has very little chance of completion. Time will tell but the planning behind this doesn't fell refined


without any amenities nearby!

What in hell are you talking about??


----------



## surfnasi

Looks like the site is being engulfed in a sandstorm in the photo above


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

fayzoon said:


> without any amenities nearby!
> What in hell are you talking about??


 More and more people are getting impatient about KT.
I still have confidence that it will be completed as planned.


----------



## naki

The wing is jumping!:cheer::angel1::dance:


----------



## naki

Sep 17, 2016


----------



## Mike-

Somebody promised 3rd core crane in march :grass:


----------



## andy1196

I'm new to this forum, this tower's progress is quite slow compared to the others. Why?


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

naki said:


> The wing is jumping!


 So: are we back in business again?
:cheers::banana:


----------



## GuitarAbuse

fayzoon said:


> without any amenities nearby!
> 
> What in hell are you talking about??


That's the podium/ramp which leads up the ground level.


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## AP Design

andy1196 said:


> I'm new to this forum, this tower's progress is quite slow compared to the others. Why?


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...aid-to-weigh-canceling-20-billion-of-projects

Also, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeddah_Economic_City says that Kingdom City was estimated to be worth $20 billion. I'm not saying those numbers are linked somehow, it's just my numerical observation.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ well that's good news! Things seem to be moving along again...


----------



## GuitarAbuse

AP Design said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...aid-to-weigh-canceling-20-billion-of-projects
> 
> Also, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeddah_Economic_City says that Kingdom City was estimated to be worth $20 billion. I'm not saying those numbers are linked somehow, it's just my numerical observation.


The cuts are on government infrastructure projects. JEC is entirely privately funded.


----------



## naki

Wing pouring right now.It seems like fully restart！Congratulations！:banana::banana::banana::cheers:


----------



## VenData

GuitarAbuse said:


> The cuts are on government infrastructure projects. JEC is entirely privately funded.


The private sector is heavily govt/royalty owned and subsidized.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

No doubt this was a major delay - how long since the last jump? 2 months?


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Good to see progress again.:banana:
But let's be patient for a few wee !s to see if they really restarted...


----------



## naki

:master:OMG!Wolf crane jumped very very very high!:eek2:


----------



## CarloFuego

*Wow*

That's one big tower. Gonna go there someday


----------



## venom6

So much concrete :O


----------



## naki

This is a great shot!!!


----------



## lFurqanl

Whats the floor number as of now ??


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## philontrop

it going very well


----------



## Fayez

I expect a core jump tomorrow or the day after that


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

I can not wait to see the first cladding on KT.
Does anybody know the planning for the cladding?


Anyway: good to see KT growing again !


----------



## Fayez

^^ Still too early for cladding, may be end of 2018 as earliest expectation

I remember BK did not start cladding until the tower is already above 500 m high


----------



## naki

Cladding too late is harmful to concrete,particularly in hot and dusty areas.


----------



## Fayez

Oops, sorry I mint end of next year which is 2017


----------



## naki




----------



## ZZ-II

naki said:


> :master:OMG!Wolf crane jumped very very very high!:eek2:



I hope that means we'll see finally regular core jumps again


----------



## Fayez

^^ That's for sure and should be very soon


----------



## naki




----------



## AP Design

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> I can not wait to see the first cladding on KT.
> Does anybody know the planning for the cladding?


I'd be delighted to learn the amount of such contract! I can scarcely imagine, but it has to be a 6-digit ($) figure. Anybody can calculate the cost of high quality curtain wall? It's roughly 225,000 m² for the entire tower (the whole external surface).


----------



## K.S.A

Core pouring right now :cheers:


----------



## Oatmeal

So I'm assuming it's back up and running. I am very curious as to why it slowed down through the last month or so.


----------



## naki

Oatmeal said:


> So I'm assuming it's back up and running. I am very curious as to why it slowed down through the last month or so.


The real reason is a secret:lol:


----------



## hotwheels123

How Perkins+Will's Sail Tower Creatively Overcomes Sun and Wind




> Skyscrapers aren't designed in a vacuum — the local geography and weather play a pivotal role in how buildings are crafted. This is never more true than in the unforgiving desert landscape of Jeddah. The sun beats down on Saudi Arabia's second largest city with unrelenting intensity, so architects have an extra challenge on their hands when presented with the task of designing a practical and liveable building. In creating a 64-storey tower overlooking the Red Sea, the team at Perkins+Will has proven experience resolving the issues presented by the local environment.


----------



## AP Design

hotwheels123 said:


> How Perkins+Will's Sail Tower Creatively Overcomes Sun and Wind


P&W guys, please note: it's absolutely weird to make tower renders flared at the top. It is so unnatural! No camera normally takes pictures with such an ugly geometry.


----------



## Hamcl

wing jump !! ..


----------



## amr.arch

1600 meters !!! wow


----------



## naki

amr.arch said:


> 1600 meters !!! wow


no 1600.1000！:bash:


----------



## mikebkk

...thx, nice pic


----------



## VenData

amr.arch said:


> 1600 meters !!! wow


No


----------



## naki




----------



## naki

Core rebar fixing:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## HeKa

dendenden said:


> The location is strange to me. Looks like a dirt field in Colorado


I agree that the location seems strange. It seems that there are no other tall buildings surrounding it.


----------



## jogiba

> Introducing the next World's tallest tower in Jeddah (Saudi Arabia) Will be Completed in late 2016 or early 2017 said by prince al waleed bin talal al saud Height about 1600 meters High And 5250 Ft. The Tallest Man made structure ever Built .


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRzdsBi93hA


----------



## frankfurtgermany

*JEDDAH | Jeddah Tower | 1000m+ | 3281ft+ | 167 fl | U/C*



friendsofthecity said:


> Diversifying the economy, perhaps through promotion of Tourism for non-Muslim, would be a great thing for the country. Above all that, I love my head and I can't look up a kilometer high building while my head falls off.



For that they must adjust some laws. 
Even Dubai is sometimes tricky for a women and the shaik must safe the day sometimes because of bad publicity.

I think it will be focused more for Muslim tourists.


----------



## Arzonz

jogiba said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRzdsBi93hA


This is a VERY VERY old video, It's not 1.6KM Anymore. The design isn't even the same.


----------



## ZZ-II

Arzonz said:


> This is a VERY VERY old video, It's not 1.6KM Anymore. The design isn't even the same.


jogiba just cleared up this post:



DUBAI10000 said:


> What sources said that this would be 1600 Meters, that is ridiculous. I don't really have a problem with that Im just wondering who said that?


----------



## AP Design

There are no words to describe how ridiculous was the initial design of 1600m, in every particular detail and the whole concept in general :cheers:


----------



## Fayez

So, all of this 1600 m discussion is just because someone said: wow! 1600 m ? 

It's really nice to play with you guys


----------



## naki




----------



## Wernher

This is like watching the next big crash towering up. Can't wait!


----------



## Tom_Green

frankfurtgermany said:


> I think it will be focused more for Muslim tourists.


All Muslim tourist already visit Mekkah. If they want a relaxed environment they visit Dubai.

The potential for muslim tourists in SA is not very high. 
But i would like to visit Jeddah and Mekkah outside of Ramadan. I think the economic situation will force them to change many things. Tourism laws will be one of those things. They don`t want a future like North Korea.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ This thread is about this tower not the country's laws! Please let's focus on what matters here and avoid out of topic discussions!


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Greatdane

There really seems to be very little actual floor space.


----------



## tim1807

There is indeed in relation to the core, but there is still many free square meters.


----------



## AP Design

Greatdane said:


> There really seems to be very little actual floor space.


At the current height, the GLA is around 1,800 sq.m here.


----------



## jogiba

Greatdane said:


> There really seems to be very little actual floor space.


It shows 2,625,167 sq ft vs 2,248,355 sq ft for the Empire State Building.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeddah_Tower
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Empire_State_Building


----------



## Checoblett

October Update


----------



## delphi7x10

Greatdane said:


> There really seems to be very little actual floor space.


Go back to those great up close pictures that were just posted. Now look at the ones where you see a person in between the walls, to just large each of those floor spaces is. Now count how many there are on a side, multiply by 3 and then the number of floors. There is a lot of floor space to be had.


----------



## Fayez

As of now 200 m high is for sure to be possible in 2016

But 2017 will for sure be much more interesting year regarding this project, I hope it will be higher than 500 m by end of 2017

Of course in 2018, we can expect much more construction speed. I just can't wait to see it at that time


----------



## naki

Wing jumping!Speed is up now!


----------



## skyline13

Hamcl said:


>


wooowww
stunning


----------



## KillerZavatar

AP Design said:


> Are you trying yourself in writing novels?


^^ fifty shades of tedious


----------



## Bottle

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^ fifty shades of tedious


fifty shades of bitterness.


----------



## Naif Saudi

I enjoy when I see this tower every day I feel that the future of the city has begun


----------



## naki

Core jumping now!:banana::banana::banana::cheers:


----------



## Rody69

the jump finished an hour ago 
new floor in under process now


----------



## Mr.Boss

So how many days since the last jump?


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## naki

Mr.Boss said:


> So how many days since the last jump?


11 days.


----------



## Rody69

naki said:


> 11 days.


it was actually 10 days between the two "Core" jumps, with one jump for each of the three wings.


----------



## AP Design

Meehoowk666 said:


> ... the tip height and roof height (the roof is sometimes harder to define) seem to be good, not to say the best measures


We can't really say this building's design has a roof, because if we do - we have to admit it's entirely covered with a sloped roof of glass. Nominally, it can have R1, R2, R3 etc. on the top, all serving as technical floors, but they will have no relation to a roof as such.


----------



## alsaif2012

*06/10/2016 *


----------



## delphi7x10

Meehoowk666 said:


> well, you're right that there are much bigger buildings if you look at lowrise to ~100m tall (in the record-holder case) complexes like this New Century Global Center in Chengdu, BUT we talk about supertalls, which if you closely had read would notice
> 
> 
> supertalls with more than 350k m² and especially 400k m² GFA are now very seldom, the importance of the figure comes from the old WTC "Twins" (which they weren't) and their interior 75% floorspace of the 100% footprint by the perimeter column design, a still unmatched relation, which can be used to measure those new skyscrapers where big floorspace is important - for example Shanghai Tower and other primarily office-use skyscrapers


OK, yes it true the WTC had enormous floor space, this was be design to maximize the rentable area. So to achieve they had no huge concrete core, no columns in the open floor space to block window views, and only two place of support for each floor. Sadly we saw the flaw in that design, as those towers showed a weakness in that design. Now look at the replacement, and they have gone to far side of the opposite extreme.


----------



## Tom_Green

Somehow i was afraid we would not get enough updates of the construction. But the opposite is happening. Thanks to all the photographers, gif creators and update posters from other sources.


----------



## TallestKidOnTheBlock

On the plans there seems to plenty of floor space, however when you look at the construction pictures of the actual building, it looks like 75% of each floor is solid concrete. Honestly, guys, do those floors even look occupiable to you?


----------



## trustevil

It's so massive that in relation to the core the floor space is actually high


----------



## naki




----------



## HiJazzey

TallestKidOnTheBlock said:


> On the plans there seems to plenty of floor space, however when you look at the construction pictures of the actual building, it looks like 75% of each floor is solid concrete. Honestly, guys, do those floors even look occupiable to you?












This should give you a sense of scale


----------



## Whisky Peak




----------



## The-Real-Link

Hard to tell but the terraced flanges look 15-20 feet deep, coupled with the width of the hammerhead wall. Thus each deep bay / room seems almost 40x50' or maybe a bit smaller. Plenty of enough space for a huge apartment, or a smaller home in each section. The building is indeed large yet not ridiculously so, and it should provide adequate enough space for needs as any program should.


----------



## Mr.Boss

Works will accelerate in the next 2 months. 
Currently, it seems like 1 floor per 10-12 days 

Also they are working now on the surrounding facilities.


----------



## Meehoowk666

AP Design said:


> ^^ Thank you for your detailed comment! Whenever there's a goal of making the design quite architectural, the choice of Art Deco becomes obvious for hi-rise towers. I agree, it's the most appropriate style for skyscrapers. Reaching the sky is the very essence of this style.
> 
> Having the setbacks in tapered towers is the only rational choice for GCC countries. Because any inclined surface (even with a slight angle) gathers an immense amount of dust in just a few days, esp. during the highest humidity periods. Ideally, the design like JT will require washing the sloped surfaces at least once a week in order to keep them adequately clean. So we can expect the slopes of JT wings to look quite dirty most of the time.
> 
> The tiered design would only simplify the construction. Because each floor's shape is the same within one tier, it changes only every 19 floors in my design (18 habitable + 1 technical).
> 
> It's quite allright if it's not that easy to grasp the architectural idea. Much worse if there's no idea at all. JT's cut-outs on most of it's length look quite random. I tried to play some notes in my mind with their rhythm - it doesn't work as a melody. I hardly imagine someone would try to play it with a metal stick while falling from the top anyway, but I made an effort to decode the idea. So far it proves to be absent there. I remain convinced they are random and don't support any idea.


no problem, also thank you for this insight, i didn't think about that problem in this way, yes i meant that by having the setbacks on the same floor as in your design it eases many problems, also makes it easier to grasp, but i have the problem where i like to have a simpler body geometry, but the silhouette and other parts then don't look as interesting as with the setback case

i also thought of those JT sides as not logical, maybe there is some other formula related to it... but nice to read that someone thought about the melody - i'm not a big fan of JTs Design, but it possibly was desired and necessary to limit cost idk
for me it is too much interior walls and tilted side walls for me, that ecen get wider with height, also too much unoccupied height for my taste, yet i don't think of it as ugly, i just would have liked an approach like BK more (even though that has 244m unoccupied height) - JT may be another evolution in structurally engineering those heights though, maybe the facade will turn out nice and save it for me, but i don't expect it to overshadow BK one's which i just adore, not so much its architectural last ~200m


----------



## Largechris

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> Yes, but also the crane must be able to reach it.
> The crane is already present, not easy to change it if necessary.
> 
> A higher steel spire will mean a higher wind load, on the point where it is anchored to the concrete.
> This would mean a re-design of the anchoring, if possible at all.
> 
> 
> A spire 10-20 m higher would be possible.
> But in my estimate, 100-200 m is not a realistic option.


This ^^^^

I know it's tempting to think of just adding another 50 or 100m to the spire, but any change at all would be a major engineering effort. 
It is already a very big metal spire, 44m, on top of 300m of concrete spire. 
44m was for example the largest hub height for wind turbines in around 1995 (they go up to 160m now, but even those designs include 100m of concrete pillar).


----------



## AP Design

Meehoowk666 said:


> ...i also thought of those JT sides as not logical, maybe there is some other formula related to it...


I bet there is. If I will have some extra time, I will sketch it up - a design much simpler than 14 evolving tiers, yet very practical and just as easy to recall in one's mind as Burj Al Arab and Emirates towers (a.k.a. "iconic").


----------



## delphi7x10

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> Yes, but also the crane must be able to reach it.
> The crane is already present, not easy to change it if necessary.
> 
> A higher steel spire will mean a higher wind load, on the point where it is anchored to the concrete.
> This would mean a re-design of the anchoring, if possible at all.
> 
> 
> A spire 10-20 m higher would be possible.
> But in my estimate, 100-200 m is not a realistic option.


They could bring in a new crane to do the mast at the top, just as they did on the Burg Dubai. That crane was mounted on a temporary platform to the side of the main building. Or of course they could the could use small sections and airlift them as they did on the CN Tower, and WTC.


----------



## AP Design

AP Design said:


> I bet there is. If I will have some extra time, I will sketch it up - a design much simpler than 14 evolving tiers, yet very practical and just as easy to recall in one's mind as Burj Al Arab and Emirates towers (a.k.a. "iconic").


This is a massing design of a uniquely styled Art Deco tower. I have made it much simpler than the previous, yet very architectural and clean in its forms. This design aims to be instantly memorable and to have a distinctive silhouette, so that it is easy to recognize its unique shape among the rest of the towers (an "iconic" design). The overall dimensions are closely matching to the dimensions of Jeddah Tower.
The radius of the tier roundings is 14m - enough for 3 floors to have terraces. It has only 4 tiers, 220 m tall each.


(click to open a larger image)


----------



## Laith31

it looks amazing when is this going to be built


----------



## delvie76

Only 167 floors for 1006m.
the spire is 336m.
336 m uninhabited to get a world record .
The same height as the World Financial Center in Tianjin who has 76
floors .
I confirm it's stupid .


----------



## Runninlikehell

delvie76 said:


> Only 167 floors for 1006m.
> the spire is 336m.
> 336 m uninhabited to get a world record .
> The same height as the World Financial Center in Tianjin who has 76
> floors .
> I confirm it's stupid .


Well, if they can do it, they'll do it. It's not a big deal, really.


----------



## AP Design

Runninlikehell said:


> Well, if they can do it, they'll do it. It's not a big deal, really.


The physical possibility is there, but they will not do it.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

delvie76 said:


> Only 167 floors for 1006m.
> the spire is 336m.
> 336 m uninhabited to get a world record .
> The same height as the World Financial Center in Tianjin who has 76
> floors .
> I confirm it's stupid .


Due to the tapering shape of the architecture the floor space near the top is too small for habitation. So they have no choice but to add a really long spire or else it will look stupid with a flat top suddenly cutting the building off.


----------



## K.S.A

Core jumping now :cheers:

now: 47 fl , 194 m


----------



## jogiba

delvie76 said:


> Only 167 floors for 1006m.
> the spire is 336m.
> 336 m uninhabited to get a world record .
> The same height as the World Financial Center in Tianjin who has 76
> floors .
> I confirm it's stupid .


Only 167 floors is stupid ? Really ?


----------



## Fayez

delvie76 said:


> Only 167 floors for 1006m.
> the spire is 336m.
> 336 m uninhabited to get a world record .
> The same height as the World Financial Center in Tianjin who has 76
> floors .
> I confirm it's stupid .


----------



## KillerZavatar

I rather have a 650m building with a huge as spire on top than a 650m building without a huge as spire


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## K.S.A




----------



## AP Design

KillerZavatar said:


> I rather have a 650m building with a huge as spire on top than a 650m building without a huge as spire


It has to be according to the building design. If the building is a spike or an obelisk - it needs no spire, it is like a spire itself (JT, PAFC). If the building is a box - it would better have nothing bulky on the roof (it has a very valuable roof area - like WTC 1 &2) or a few simple geometric elements (Fairmont SZR). If it's a composition of forms - it can be stylish (Chrysler building, Empire State). If the building has a free-form shape, it's not an architecture, it's a sculpture (and a total disaster for construction, safety and maintenance).


----------



## delvie76

jogiba said:


> Only 167 floors is stupid ? Really ?


No , the 336 m spire


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## Meehoowk666

AP Design said:


> It has to be according to the building design. If the building is a spike or an obelisk - it needs no spire, it is like a spire itself (JT, PAFC). If the building is a box - it would better have nothing bulky on the roof (it has a very valuable roof area - like WTC 1 &2) or a few simple geometric elements (Fairmont SZR). If it's a composition of forms - it can be stylish (Chrysler building, Empire State). If the building has a free-form shape, it's not an architecture, it's a sculpture (and a total disaster for construction, safety and maintenance).


i second your statement - and while PA(I)FC is (a bit) boxy, not that many supertalls above 400m and especially megatalls (i know it scratches the designation, but to me it is one seeing MRCT counting to them), (will) have such a high percentage of (even usable) big floorspace of their full architectural height:

PAFCs highest occupied floor at 561.7 m (of 589.4m to its primary roof according to skyscraperpage of 598.9m to tip) equates to 93.8%, where Goldin Finance 117 could get the highest ratio and lowest vanity height of over 400m tall supertalls since old 2 WTC (411m of 415.1m @99%) at 584.1m of 596.5m, which would be 97.9%... 

to compare vanity heights of some megatalls (occupied/occupiable height percentage using CTBUH specs): 
Jeddah Tower 637.5m:1000-1100?m @~58% minimum (637.5m:1100m) to @~63.8% maximum (637.5m:1000m) 
Burj Khalifa 584.5m:828.9m @70,5%; 
Wuhan Greenland Center 575m:636m @90.4%
Shanghai Tower 561.5m:632m @88.8%
Makkah Royal Clock Tower 494.4m:601m @~82.3% (clock interior taking out potential floorspace)


PAFCs "spire" is included, it even has multiple spires and multiple main body shapes depending if you see some parts as cutouts or hybrids
if one would continue some architectural lines, they could get extremely or very tall with imaginary spires

the primary inner body (with the 3 cross bracings on the 4 edges separated by the four megacolumns and their cladding) has "cutouts" from about 410m on, the edges go as inclined flats (which are my favourite design element of this building) until the height of the prominent edge at above 555m, while the main shape follows the megacolumns above that edge, where the observation glass plates should be, until the primary pyramid rooftop, while the megacolumns continue to the secondary pyramid, the architectural tip

i just love the design and while i would have changed the top part slightly and maybe some elements at the base the people involved did a good job imo

such a good looking rectangular design isn't seen often am i right? the different angles at the edges and the contrast of the material, dim horizontal and bright vertical and crossing lines (aluminum?)... make this one of my favourite skyscrapers - also the interior is looking superb as far as i noticed (maybe top tier office with modern design in wood?) - the observation decks also add a nice bonus and its as far as i know unique rectangular glass tiles that go out a bit of the floors perimeter to look down on the side between the facade lines above the prominent edge 

Glad to read that more people think of PA(I)FC as an Obelisk (which isn't hard to notice), the tallest yet

and excuse my bad english


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## AP Design

Meehoowk666 said:


> such a good looking rectangular design isn't seen often am i right?


Absolutely! And I'm really surprised that AS+GG didn't make the JT's wings perfectly rectangular in their plan.
However, we could not expect JT to have all-rectangular cross-shaped plans, because according to Islamic traditions they have to avoid any kind or perpendicular crosses in architecture. So a more rational design, similar to PAFC would be rejected, regardless of how much better it can be.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Meehoowk666 said:


> to compare vanity heights of some megatalls (occupied/occupiable height percentage using CTBUH specs):
> Jeddah Tower 637.5m:1000-1100?m @~58% minimum (637.5m:1100m) to @~63.8% maximum (637.5m:1000m)
> Burj Khalifa 584.5m:828.9m @70,5%;
> Wuhan Greenland Center 575m:636m @90.4%
> Shanghai Tower 561.5m:632m @88.8%
> Makkah Royal Clock Tower 494.4m:601m @~82.3% (clock interior taking out potential floorspace)


A little reminder: if the vanity height of a building gives a height percentage of under 50% of usable space, the structure will be known as a tower and not a building anymore, which will sooner or later lead to some really funky classifications.


----------



## Zaz965

^^
only on ssp or on every source?


----------



## Meehoowk666

AP Design said:


> Absolutely! And I'm really surprised that AS+GG didn't make the JT's wings perfectly rectangular in their plan.
> However, we could not expect JT to have all-rectangular cross-shaped plans, because according to Islamic traditions they have to avoid any kind or perpendicular crosses in architecture. So a more rational design, similar to PAFC would be rejected, regardless of how much better it can be.


excuse me if i have to ask you to specify what you excatly meant by rectangular: the shape of the sides that go up to the spire if you look at the flats when standing in front of the tower, or the cross-section of the wings in the floorplan? i didn't realize, that they weren't rectangular (at the extension, i don't mean a cross shape of the whole structure), do you mean the wing floorplans outer wall by itself being slightly off 90° from the wing line? Thanks for your feedback!

(i know that you, AP, are aware of everything i explain, but maybe some readers don't) I guess, it is a compromise, if you want to build that tall and save costs and material, you need a y-shaped design with at least some triangle-form in the structure, as we see in Burj Khalifa, Wuhan Greenland Center and Jeddah Tower, but you'll sacrifice potential floorspace

the buttresses and less mass in higher places due to the tapering help to stabilise against the wind and by the Y-shape you can also better deescalate vortices, what RWDI designed so well for the Burj Khalifa (i didn't know, that they also desing tuned mass dampers, of which no one is needed in BK though)

those turbulences would shape around edges behind a wind flow as this engineer in the making explains easily https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niVguabIhTs

I wonder how tall one could build safely today with as wide wings as the Ryugyŏng Hot’el (Yu-Kyung Hotel) in Pyongyang has. If i remember correctly, those are about 100m long(from the center or core?), each! (360.000m² in a y-shaped 330m supertall can only be explained by this huge width)... how wide were the wings of Jeddah tower? i bet not more than, if even, 50m


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

*Latest Pic*











8 a.m. local time - October 29th...


----------



## naki

Quiet garden


----------



## The hory

I think there'll be new informations on November :cheers:


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Abdullah-atta




----------



## Fayez

Can't wait for the 200 meters mark


----------



## naki

It seems slowly againhno:


----------



## Ohsielos

*Floor 47, sure ??*



Hamcl said:


>


Floor 47, sure ?? This building, 47 cms. per month will be finihsed in the 
year 2147.


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

The structure is up to the floor of level 48 at 197.925 meters above the floor of level B1Mezz.

The section plan shows small mezz. levels above levels 15 and 39 that I would presume to be named level 15Mezz. and level 39Mezz. respectively. These levels are not technically skipped in the naming scheme but take the place of levels 16 and 40. These levels cannot be seen when doing a level count on the structure and therefore levels 16 and 40 seem to be skipped.

:cheers:
Ray


----------



## Fayez

Fury said:


> Hi all.
> 
> The structure is up to the floor of level 48 at 197.925 meters above the floor of level B1Mezz.
> 
> The section plan shows small mezz. levels above levels 15 and 39 that I would presume to be named level 15Mezz. and level 39Mezz. respectively. These levels are not technically skipped in the naming scheme but take the place of levels 16 and 40. These levels cannot be seen when doing a level count on the structure and therefore levels 16 and 40 seem to be skipped.
> 
> :cheers:
> Ray


Your replies always look like an email :applause:


----------



## Checoblett

November Update​


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

As of just a few minutes ago... November 4th, morning - 7 a.m. local time.


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## AP Design

^^Looking nice, but that's a super huge space wastage on top of the concourse level around JT tower. It could be turned into a nice terrace. And the glass bridge across the pool would better be straight (at least nos so terribly curved).


----------



## Fury

Hi all.



fayzoon said:


> Your replies always look like an email :applause:


LOL
I guess ...
I do try to be concise and to the point.

:cheers:
Ray


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Fabricio JF

Why all these cranes on the ground around the tower?
Is there any explanation?


----------



## AP Design

^^ Why wouldn't you find it out: http://wikimapia.org/#lat=21.734&lon=39.083&z=18


----------



## 00Zy99

That tells us nothing about the cranes. Why are they there?


----------



## naki




----------



## trustevil

00Zy99 said:


> That tells us nothing about the cranes. Why are they there?


The cranes are for other construction projects around the tower part of Kingdom City's whole new area in this part of Jeddah


----------



## GuitarAbuse

00Zy99 said:


> That tells us nothing about the cranes. Why are they there?


Those are building the podium structure which leads upto the lobby.


----------



## scarer

Hamcl said:


>


is this a copy????????


----------



## AP Design

scarer said:


> is this a copy????????


Definitely some elements are copy-pasted from Dubai Downtown. From the beginning, JT's design has made a clear statement there's a lack of ideas.


----------



## defaultx25

WOW!!!! A beautiful Building


----------



## goodybear

Please excuse me for my ignorance, but is there any reason why construction on this tower has been so slow lately? At this rate, it won't be finished in 10 years! I sure hope the construction speed picks up again, it started so well.


----------



## nicknamezulang

Has anyone ever done a graph showing floor level/height over time?

Only then could we really see if the construction is slowing down.


----------



## AP Design

^^It seems like it has advanced just a few floors over the past 6 months. It's either being redesigned after Emaar had double-crossed JEC with the tower named The Tower, or it is practically on hold (look at the recent oil price change, and then - recent solar panels efficiency announcements, which leaves no chance for oil price to recuperate).


----------



## delphi7x10

*look at the Tower*



Hamcl said:


>


Notice in this picture, if you look at the Tower, it has rooms and lights from all sides. The ends of the wings, lights and rooms, and are not simply a blank wall as so many have said they will be. So lets see what happens to them in the future. Recall on the Dubai tower, the ends were added later, and not a part of the original core as it went up, this may be the same.


----------



## Fayez

Trump winning the US election is good news for this project and the country system. It will encourage changing the system and opening it more for tourism instead of depending this much on oil. Especially, when this project gets finished


----------



## Arzonz

delphi7x10 said:


> Notice in this picture, if you look at the Tower, it has rooms and lights from all sides. The ends of the wings, lights and rooms, and are not simply a blank wall as so many have said they will be. So lets see what happens to them in the future. Recall on the Dubai tower, the ends were added later, and not a part of the original core as it went up, this may be the same.


It's just a render, they didn't pay attention to the end walls. It won't progress further than the end walls we see now.


----------



## naki

No any actions.....hno:hno:hno:


----------



## jogiba

fayzoon said:


> Trump winning the US election is good news for this project and the country system. It will encourage changing the system and opening it more for tourism instead of depending this much on oil. Especially, when this project gets finished


Really ?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9YPYRaeTW0


----------



## AP Design

fayzoon said:


> Trump winning the US election is good news for this project and the country system. It will encourage changing the system and opening it more for tourism instead of depending this much on oil. Especially, when this project gets finished


Just google 2 words together: "trump talal" (then select "images"). The discovery will surely make you perplexed.


----------



## Hamcl

NOVEMBER 15


----------



## naki




----------



## AP Design

^^ Naki, all your pictures refer to a chinese website that cannot display them in Europe. Your every post with pictures only displays blanks.
Error 1011 --拒绝访问
如果您是网站管理员，点击查看如何修复。如需网站监控，可以使用百度云观测。


----------



## Hamcl

....


----------



## Viewing Logic

maybe rehost it on a image site like Imgur

you don't even need to make a account to upload the said pic

afterwards repost it here so that everyone can view it


----------



## Fayez

AP Design said:


> ^^ Naki, all your pictures refer to a chinese website that cannot display them in Europe. Your every post with pictures only displays blanks.
> Error 1011 --拒绝访问
> 如果您是网站管理员，点击查看如何修复。如需网站监控，可以使用百度云观测。


You can just copy and paste the URL of any image that can not open to view it on this website:



http://www.dropviewer.com/v.php


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Nov. 17, 7 a.m. local











There might be a core pouring about to happen??


----------



## Viewing Logic

Prince Alwaleed asked about the Jeddah Tower in Bloomberg video interview at (4:24)

Project is back on track with Binladen Group and* financially been secured from the beginning, since they signed with a bank to finance the whole thing until it's end. *

*On track to complete 1 floor every 7-10 days.*


----------



## Salim Abu Azmar

vision saudi arabia 2030 will not be achieved if it does not fix the education system, when first I studied in Japan a professor said "the progress of a nation depends on the quality of education, the better the human resources then the nation has a good future". therefore instead of saudi arabia continue to compete to build the tallest building is better to invest in education, such as research and technology development, giving scholarships to outstanding students to pursue graduate studies at renowned universities in developed countries, adopted the country's education system forward, building many university engineering and medicine standards international, and tighten the selection to be a teacher and began teaching primary school level to the university in order to get qualified.


----------



## Mr.Boss

Salim Abu Azmar said:


> vision saudi arabia 2030 will not be achieved if it does not fix the education system, when first I studied in Japan a professor said "the progress of a nation depends on the quality of education, the better the human resources then the nation has a good future". therefore instead of saudi arabia continue to compete to build the tallest building is better to invest in education, such as research and technology development, giving scholarships to outstanding students to pursue graduate studies at renowned universities in developed countries, adopted the country's education system forward, building many university engineering and medicine standards international, and tighten the selection to be a teacher and began teaching primary school level to the university in order to get qualified.


This is a private projects owned by Alwaleed. This is not a government project. 
Saudi Arabia spent most of the budget to improve education, we have the highest rates of scholarships to developed countries. We also have well organized constitution like KAUST in engineering and KFHRC in medicine. I m not saying we are the best but at least there is much improvement in the last few years and we will keep going.


----------



## Mr.Boss

Viewing Logic said:


> Prince Alwaleed asked about the Jeddah Tower in Bloomberg video interview at (4:24)
> 
> Project is back on track with Binladen Group and* financially been secured from the beginning, since they signed with a bank to finance the whole thing until it's end. *
> 
> *On track to complete 1 floor every 7-10 days.*


"Financially secured" ...


----------



## Bottle

Mr.Boss said:


> This is a private projects owned by Alwaleed. This is not a government project.
> Saudi Arabia spent most of the budget to improve education, we have the highest rates of scholarships to developed countries. We also have well organized constitution like KAUST in engineering and KFHRC in medicine. I m not saying we are the best but at least there is much improvement in the last few years and we will keep going.


+1 to this

Westerns and some Saudi Arabians seem to forget that most of Arabia was desert and mud house towns scattered all over. I don't understand it when people claim the oil money was a waste. If someone uphold that belief, they are either outsiders ignorant of the situation of Arabia, or Saudi Arabian oblivious to their history and think development can happen overnight.


----------



## Ohsielos

Viewing Logic said:


> Prince Alwaleed asked about the Jeddah Tower in Bloomberg video interview at (4:24)
> 
> Project is back on track with Binladen Group and* financially been secured from the beginning, since they signed with a bank to finance the whole thing until it's end. *
> 
> *On track to complete 1 floor every 7-10 days.*


1 floor every 7-10 days !!!!!! ....why not 7-10 floor every day ??
This building is a nightmare !!!


----------



## surfnasi

Promises promises ,will have to wait a see


----------



## city of the future

In my country this is now called the tower of hope


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

8 a.m., Nov. 19:












The cranes appear to be running, although it's hard to see workers onsite.


----------



## AP Design

city of the future said:


> In my country this is now called the tower of hope


What hope? If you read any sensible crude oil price forecasts, there's no hope for it to reach even a half of its peak price.

And if Saudi Arabia doesn't learn to produce something else in significant amounts, there's no hope for its economy too.

The latest solar panels efficiency achievement of 26+%, and the new standard of 8 MW for the most productive wind turbines render the new world economy a lot different than it used to be when Brent was well above $100.

The good thing is, we will have a healthier atmosphere, although we may not see a 1 km tower in KSA. Unless their government will realize the need to learn something new and sacrifice the old massive anchor of the fossils-based economy that drags them down.


----------



## Viewing Logic

Mr.Boss said:


> This is a private projects owned by Alwaleed. This is not a government project.
> Saudi Arabia spent most of the budget to improve education, we have the highest rates of scholarships to developed countries. We also have well organized constitution like KAUST in engineering and KFHRC in medicine. I m not saying we are the best but at least there is much improvement in the last few years and we will keep going.


Indeed this is correct

we can also see the large jumps that Saudi Universities got in this years Uni international uni rankings

you have the educated people, now it is for making foundations for them to use their talents



Ohsielos said:


> 1 floor every 7-10 days !!!!!! ....why not 7-10 floor every day ??
> This building is a nightmare !!!


well safety standards and new regulations 

I mean you can build it quickly like those Chinese buildings that broke records but

a) it won't be complex
b) it might deteriorate through time like what we saw in numerous occasions 

they are building something that will be there for generations, hopefully



AP Design said:


> What hope? If you read any sensible crude oil price forecasts, there's no hope for it to reach even a half of its peak price.
> 
> And if Saudi Arabia doesn't learn to produce something else in significant amounts, there's no hope for its economy too.
> 
> The latest solar panels efficiency achievement of 26+%, and the new standard of 8 MW for the most productive wind turbines render the new world economy a lot different than it used to be when Brent was well above $100.
> 
> The good thing is, we will have a healthier atmosphere, although we may not see a 1 km tower in KSA. Unless their government will realize the need to learn something new and sacrifice the old massive anchor of the fossils-based economy that drags them down.


if you followed the news 

you would know that they are trying to diversify their economy and already big wigs from

Siemens, Amazon, Soft Bank, Facebook, General Electric, Google, Microsoft, etc... have already visited the Kingdom on numerous occasions to try and help 


if it will work? time will tell


----------



## AP Design

Viewing Logic said:


> if you followed the news
> 
> you would know that they are trying to diversify their economy and already big wigs from
> 
> Siemens, Amazon, Soft Bank, Facebook, General Electric, Google, Microsoft, etc... have already visited the Kingdom on numerous occasions to try and help


I do realize the scale of such movement, but I perceive like it has to be many times larger in its magnitude, in order to succeed. If they realize it, they're saved. Because there's no place for the fossil fuels exporting economies in the decades to come. I hope they will not resist the progress as much as the totalitarian regimes do, otherwise it may lead to almost MadMax-like scenarios.


----------



## Viewing Logic

AP Design said:


> I do realize the scale of such movement, but I perceive like it has to be many times larger in its magnitude, in order to succeed. If they realize it, they're saved. Because there's no place for the fossil fuels exporting economies in the decades to come. I hope they will not resist the progress as much as the totalitarian regimes do, otherwise it may lead to almost MadMax-like scenarios.


indeed in order to first get there they need to set the building blocks


I know it may sound nice to just go all out at once but to change ones economy it is a gradual change

they need to ease people slowly from one thing to another


----------



## DubaiM

absolution98 said:


> human rights issue and so on.Just like how Dubai was


Huh? :weird: In which way was the construction of BK scandalous? (Despite the financial problems 2008/09)


----------



## mileymc1

Not a fan of this project!


----------



## Fayez

^^ Oh please become a fan we need you


----------



## Fayez

It will stay at this speed until the developer is fully recovered. I think they need some time and it might even be around six months. So, we need to be patient. 2020 is way too far from nowadays


----------



## Fayez




----------



## enrigue8

2020 is in 3 years and 1 month now.
So i can wait.


----------



## naki

December will break 200m mark.


----------



## naki




----------



## naki




----------



## K.S.A

core pouring right now :cheers:


----------



## naki

K.S.A said:


> core pouring right now :cheers:


200m mark will be very very soon:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Fayez

Those 200 meters contain 40% of the total volume above the ground level. 40% in 2 years means that the rate is 20% per year which makes construction right on the schedule as planned and will make it able to finish in 2020


----------



## ramses59

*2022*

2020 it's impossible, i think 2022, and you ?


----------



## Fayez

^^ Maybe they want to make sure it will be higher than the tower in Dubai


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Latest pic:











Dec 2 - 3 a.m.


----------



## Checoblett

December Update​


----------



## ZZ-II

It seems they're starting to lift up the form works of the core right now :cheers:


----------



## Hamcl

core jump !!


----------



## naki

Hamcl said:


> core jump !!


Its jumping now.But they havent fix the rebar yet.:bash:


----------



## cassian_andor

fayzoon said:


>


Loving the lens flares.


----------



## 00Zy99

It's probably going to mostly be deluxe apartments.


----------



## eac

Hi guys! Do you think the tower will be somewhere in between level 95 and 84 by the end of this year? Or even more than L95? 

Thank you from Barcelona


----------



## naki

eac said:


> Hi guys! Do you think the tower will be somewhere in between level 95 and 84 by the end of this year? Or even more than L95?
> 
> Thank you from Barcelona


As present speed :One month only 2 floor,will be reach L77.hno:hno:hno:


----------



## naki

Workers are hardly to see from the webcam 2,so speed up is impossible.


----------



## Fayez

Still long way till 2020. Don't be in such hurry try to forget a bit


----------



## 0095914

if you ask me, this project is likely to fail, we already have a ultra rich city in the Middle East and that,s Dubai this tower is not changing anything


----------



## BinSuroor

^^Dubai and Jeddah can shine together just like Paris and London


----------



## DIMMER

With this tempo this tower will finish in the year 3000 i think


----------



## Ohsielos

BinSuroor said:


> ^^Dubai and Jeddah can shine together just like Paris and London


Dubai+Jeddah = Paris+London !!!!!!!!!!:cripes:


----------



## Nahemah

i hope it will pass the stage of Ryugyŏng Hot'el


----------



## ballom

0095914 said:


> if you ask me, this project is likely to fail, we already have a ultra rich city in the Middle East and that,s Dubai this tower is not changing anything



Well , maybe thoses 2 towers are in 2 differents countries? hno:


----------



## kunming tiger

0095914 said:


> if you ask me, this project is likely to fail, we already have a ultra rich city in the Middle East and that,s Dubai this tower is not changing anything


how can the construction and completion of a building this size have no effect whatsoever, if nothing else it proves buildings on this scale are viable,.


----------



## Gabriel900

Here we go again


----------



## DUBAI10000

I mean the construction speed of this project is horrid, if this was the BK it would have been nearing completion by now. I hope that the Jeddah Tower is completed but it seems unlikely at this point.


----------



## germantower

When did the construction of the superstructure start of this one?


----------



## revpmaul

Visible above ground Early September 2014. 29 months ago. :grandpa:


----------



## revpmaul

*September 2nd. 2014*

September 2 2014



K.S.A said:


> twitter.com/a9sss_ksa


----------



## jogiba

Burj Khalifa :
21 September 2004: Emaar contractors begin construction
1 October 2009: Emaar announces that the exterior of the building is completed


----------



## Fayez

Did the cam stop again on last Thursday?? !! It seems to


----------



## GuitarAbuse

Taken a couple of days back.


----------



## Ignacebm

How tall is it right now?


----------



## ballom

GuitarAbuse said:


> Taken a couple of days back.



The asymetry kicked my OCD


----------



## GuitarAbuse

Ignacebm said:


> How tall is it right now?


Slightly above 200m.


----------



## WhiteGerbera

From Thorton Tomasetti via twitter today.


----------



## ramses59

GuitarAbuse said:


> Slightly above 200m.


225m environ


----------



## Horizon911

There's something strangely fascinating about concrete mixers, bits of steel strutting out from all angles and cranes leaning over like overlords... Perhaps it's the fact they're building gigantic structures that makes it so. It never has quite the same impact when the buildings are only a few levels tall.


----------



## skyperu34

Impressive size! Reminds me a lot the Burj Khalifa during construction.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

I think the pictures above are the first ones to show the asymmetrical floors clearly.


----------



## Ohsielos

WhiteGerbera said:


> From Thorton Tomasetti via twitter today.


Thornton Tomasetti tell us that JT passed 200 meters this week... ....December 26th somebody tell JT +200 
What happen ??? This is not serious.


----------



## Fayez

Ohsielos said:


> Thornton Tomasetti tell us that JT passed 200 meters this week... ....December 26th somebody tell JT +200
> What happen ??? This is not serious.


Thornton Tomasetti is late. It passed 200 more than a month ago


----------



## Checoblett

January Update













​


----------



## Ohsielos

fayzoon said:


> Thornton Tomasetti is late. It passed 200 more than a month ago


Thanks a lot.


----------



## revpmaul

*Don't do the math*

From January 2016


Arzonz said:


> Almost 130m.


80 metres per year. I know, you will all say, "The money is coming in, etc., etc." This project has Ryugyong Hotel written all over it. Though in this case I would bet that they will eventually finish out of pride, but with a redesigned top out and much lower final height.


----------



## delphi7x10

revpmaul said:


> From January 2016
> 
> 80 metres per year. I know, you will all say, "The money is coming in, etc., etc." This project has Ryugyong Hotel written all over it. Though in this case I would bet that they will eventually finish out of pride, but with a redesigned top out and much lower final height.


Not every project has to be rushed to a finish. Look at how long it took to build the WTC tower in NYC. Perhaps they have no rush due to leasing problems, or perhaps a major lease that can't start before a certain date. Who know, but the fact is they keep working, and that's what counts. IN the case of the hotel you talk about it sat for years.


----------



## germantower

^^ WTC 1 took so long because it has an amazingly complex engeneering going on. The PATH trains run through it´s cores foundation, they had to build walls that swallow the noise from the trains, and many many other aspects, like a temporary subway staion being build next door, the logistics of ensuring that the slurry wall that holds the pressure from the Hudson River keeps it´s integrity, and many many many other aspects, among the victims families that had a role in redeveloping, and fights between Silverstein and the Port Authority.

This tower basically starts on virgin land, there is nothing but a foundation that they have to build and start the superstructure instantly.

Also one would assume from a country like KSA, that they wanna rush things to get the tallest building crown ASAP, and claim the amazing speed at which it was build. So it does not make sense at all to say "good things need time" in case of this project, but that maybe something isn´t going the way they anticipated them to go. Because i don´t see any logical reason for them to go at a rate of aproximatly 1,6 floors a month at all.


----------



## ramses59

build no finished before 2022, a lot of later since the first.


----------



## ZZ-II

a pity the webcam is still down


----------



## goodybear

Is there any specific reason this tower is progressing so slowly?


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

SA stuck in the stone age ???

Please.stop this crap.:bash:.
And stay on-topic.


----------



## Gabriel900

So when this tower is on hold this thread turns into a a human rights debate forum! Stop feeding out of topic posts guys ... because when you reply to them you not only dragging the unrelated subject but you are giving it more credibility as well.


----------



## oscar2909

metros ??


----------



## mareks96

Now the tower got to a point where we can imagine how ridiculously tall is it gonna be. Amazing! Just hope the city around won't be built too late.


----------



## Fayez

I think there should've been a jump from those images of Jan 26 above til today


----------



## A Chicagoan

The site still looks awfully barren . . .


----------



## Fayez

Let's wait for Mr. Al Saif to give us an update of the site. That cam website is rubbish


----------



## MrDevenox

This site feels so... dead?


----------



## Hamcl

the core jumped today ..


----------



## alsaif2012

13/02/2017


----------



## _mark

Can anyone say when the curtain wall will commence?


----------



## ZZ-II

Between alsaif's Diagram from January 11th and now i see just one more floor. Am i right?


----------



## naki

ZZ-II said:


> Between alsaif's Diagram from January 11th and now i see just one more floor. Am i right?


One month one floor...hno:hno:hno:


----------



## goodybear

Delete


----------



## ZZ-II

The floor labeling on the formworks show 49 not 45 but yes, it's wrong.


----------



## Fayez

ZZ-II said:


> Between alsaif's Diagram from January 11th and now i see just one more floor. Am i right?


There are two jumps. The diagram should've been 51 floors not 52 and that was what shown in the images. So there are two jumps. But still, the progress is slow nowadays. I hope it gets faster in the near future. Otherwise, they might be delaying it intentionally to know the final height of the new tower in Dubai before finishing this one


----------



## Jaldepiqui

fayzoon said:


> There are two jumps. The diagram should've been 51 floors not 52 and that was what shown in the images. So there are two jumps. But still, the progress is slow nowadays. I hope it gets faster in the near future. Otherwise, they might be delaying it intentionally *to know the final height of the new tower in Dubai before finishing this one*


How do you think they would be able to react depending on the height? Sides are totally straight, which means nowadays we should already be able to calculate the final height just by extending the wing's side until they cross.


----------



## Fayez

Jaldepiqui said:


> How do you think they would be able to react depending on the height? Sides are totally straight, which means nowadays we should already be able to calculate the final height just by extending the wing's side until they cross.


The design of the spire at the top can be changed in a manor that doesn't have an ugly effect on the uniqueness of the design


----------



## Buffaboy

Looks more like a statue than anything. The last time I posted here was like half a year ago or something and it hasn't changed by much.


----------



## Gabriel900

It is exciting to believe this one is almost on hold because of Dubai new tower which will be for sure taller than Jeddah Tower in a huge margins in a way not this one or others can surpass it in the near future, but the truth has to do with many other aspects of the country and not only one. I talked to my Saudi friend last week he said they still got no approval form gov to build anything around it at all. I believe this is why it is so slow (apart from the financial reason), they don't want it to finish without having anything around it, so they are waiting for approval ... Let's hope its given to them sooner rather than later and the economy starts to heal as well.


----------



## naki

Gabriel900 said:


> It is exciting to believe this one is almost on hold because of Dubai new tower which will be for sure taller than Jeddah Tower in a huge margins in a way not this one or others can surpass it in the near future, but the truth has to do with many other aspects of the country and not only one. I talked to my Saudi friend last week he said they still got no approval form gov to build anything around it at all. I believe this is why it is so slow (apart from the financial reason), they don't want it to finish without having anything around it, so they are waiting for approval ... Let's hope its given to them sooner rather than later and the economy starts to heal as well.


If keep on this slowly progress without fix curtain,the sandstorm will damage concrete..........


----------



## Gabriel900

naki said:


> If keep on this slowly progress without fix curtain,the sandstorm will damage concrete..........


I just want to see this one go up fast again and I am more excited to see the whole district under construction as well. I'm sure there is nothing to worry about concrete-wise, no doubt there is engineers making sure the structure isn't getting damaged by the environment.


----------



## Cliff

city of the future said:


> JT would compliment the Shard very well, it would look great in London!


I was thinking the same!!!!:banana:


----------



## Cliff

Okay, one with its little brother the shard, and the proper scale of the first one



















Original photo of the shard from misfitsarchitecture.com


----------



## SkyscraperLover2K16

Cliff said:


> Lets put it in London and see how big it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to
> sara lejon and alsaif2012 for the original pics
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/sara-e-nilsson/10613506655


Good pic that you made!


----------



## AP Design

^^ You can just click "like" - for even better appreciation of it, and keeping the thread clean from meaninglessness and multiple image copies on the same page.


----------



## redbaron_012

I just hope they don't build a taller building right beside this...to go to so much trouble and have your view blocked out !


----------



## surfnasi

Whats the stange slightly curved building thats U/C to the right in those photos


----------



## ballom

surfnasi said:


> Whats the stange slightly curved building thats U/C to the right in those photos


That must be the Talkie walkie , the infamous building than have melt a car because it's curvature + the glass windows make it act like a solar furnace :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Protected Lucifers

briliant photoshop. i appreciate it. but the scale seem must correct


----------



## Viewing Logic

nice comparison picture


----------



## Bottle

Cliff said:


> Okay, one with its little brother the shard, and the proper scale of the first one
> 
> Original photo of the shard from misfitsarchitecture.com


 This is the kind of posts I'm looking for in this thread! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Сталин

Cliff said:


> Okay, one with its little brother the shard, and the proper scale of the first one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original photo of the shard from misfitsarchitecture.com


Wow, London is short. London needs to get itself together, it's 2017. It needs more supertalls or at least a megatall.


----------



## Aesthetics of Otara

Сталин;138582274 said:


> Wow, London is short. London needs to get itself together, it's 2017. It needs more supertalls or at least a megatall.


I know this is a skyscraper forum, but if you can't appreciate that London has one of the more attractive historical cityscapes in the world that they deliberately prevent from being overshadowed by high-rises then you probably need to reassess your ideas of beauty and the successful urban landscape. Not every city needs to look the same, and the ****-measuring contest you aspire to is probably best left to places with less history intact.


----------



## Protected Lucifers

agree. London doesn't need any supertall or megatall. London is London

and for me, Paris, Berlin, Rome, Madrid, neither too

morover, perhaps NYC doesn't need too. Manhattan too beautifull to change it's classy towers became glassy and modern supertall and megatall. today, i am not happy with the intruders in Manhattan : super slim glassy modern towers


----------



## tokyo-hypa

Aesthetics of Otara said:


> I know this is a skyscraper forum, but if you can't appreciate that London has one of the more attractive historical cityscapes in the world that they deliberately prevent from being overshadowed by high-rises then you probably need to reassess your ideas of beauty and the successful urban landscape. Not every city needs to look the same, and the ****-measuring contest you aspire to is probably best left to places with less history intact.


their ideas are exactly that, theirs. stop trying to perpetuate societal conventions of inherently subjectively ideas with your whitewashed influence of nimby-ism.


----------



## noir-dresses

They have a difficulty understanding history, and culture so don't get offended. Even when Middle Easterner's come to Europe they only comprehend shopping malls, and shopping.

Any way even though Shard is shorter it'll always be worth more than this tower when finished. Jeddah Tower will never reach the value of a square foot that Shard is worth in a million years so good job to the Qataris who built it.


----------



## Fayez

noir-dresses said:


> They have a difficulty understanding history, and culture so don't get offended. Even when Middle Easterner's come to Europe they only comprehend shopping malls, and shopping.
> 
> Any way even though Shard is shorter it'll always be worth more than this tower when finished. Jeddah Tower will never reach the value of a square foot that Shard is worth in a million years so good job to the Qataris who built it.


^^ Not a childish racism thread. If you hate the tower that this thread is about or where it is located, then you can get out


----------



## goodybear

For some time I nearly thought this was a London thread...just realized it's actually about Jeddah Tower. Let's please stop the off topic posts.


----------



## Protected Lucifers

*this's mine...*


----------



## Slugbelch

How far are we to surpassing the next WTB title holder who held the title for 17 years?


----------



## DUBAI10000

That is impressive, it makes the construction speed seem not as slow. ^^^


----------



## NANIS

Сталин;138582274 said:


> Wow, London is short. London needs to get itself together, it's 2017. It needs more supertalls or at least a megatall.


London, proudly, I may add, has never had the biggest palace, the tallest tower, or the biggest or tallest whatever, because it simply didn't need it: so why should it try to compete with the Middle-Of-Nowhere-In-The-Desert in that respect?
To each their own.


----------



## Adiks

NANIS said:


> London, proudly, I may add, has never had the biggest palace, the tallest tower, or the biggest or tallest whatever, because it simply didn't need it: so why should it try to compete with the Middle-Of-Nowhere-In-The-Desert in that respect?
> To each their own.


I believe London will at some point get more supertall towers. It does not need any though. The quality of the city lies elsewhere indeed


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

fayzoon said:


> Did they start extending the basement floors?


Indeed something is happening over there.
The many columns show that there is progress on the concourse around the tower.:banana:


----------



## naki

Indeed , all the cranes are idle now（cam 1 is running） ,What happened?hno:


----------



## lFurqanl




----------



## germantower

I don´t think the progress around the concourse is any indicator that this project goes fluently. If everything was in place, financially and from other standpoints, it would be more logical for them to concentrate all effort into making progress at the tower and therefore making it rise to get the title of the WTS as fast as possible. 

Logically speaking, the very slow progress is an indicator that something is going wrong behind the stage of this project.


----------



## Morpet

Are there any official terms for completion of this tower? Or at least some estimations?


----------



## delphi7x10

germantower said:


> I don´t think the progress around the concourse is any indicator that this project goes fluently. If everything was in place, financially and from other standpoints, it would be more logical for them to concentrate all effort into making progress at the tower and therefore making it rise to get the title of the WTS as fast as possible.
> 
> Logically speaking, the very slow progress is an indicator that something is going wrong behind the stage of this project.


OR, they have a few major leases, like the hotel that do not start right away, so need to finish and sit empty for a couple years, when you can simply slow the build.


----------



## Gabriel900

The prince, owner of this tower is the only one interested in it, while the ruling government is very much investing into renewable energy, almost every day their is a press release about it and how the country is moving towards this goal. This tower on the other hand is the last thing the country cares about. I maybe once saw a press release about it years ago and that was it.

my guess is simply Saudi Arabia doesn't care much for tourism or building the tallest tower, so the lack of support for this district is translating into this tower's speed of construction (I said many times that the gov still did not give the permission for anything other than this tower to rise).

So most probably this tower won't speed up anytime soon and basically no one cares about it, except us fans. The owner can be a trillionaire still it won't help if there is no support from the government itself.


----------



## Orion602

Is it still due to be completed before The Tower at Dubai Creek Harbour?


----------



## Fayez

Orion602 said:


> Is it still due to be completed before The Tower at Dubai Creek Harbour?


It is due to be completed in 2020 but, without a more specific time. It depends on the construction speed in the following years. But, this one and the new tower in Dubai are both supposed to finish in 2020


----------



## danielbeier

It looks like we got another "Ryugyong Hotel" over here.


----------



## naki

danielbeier said:


> It looks like we got another "Ryugyong Hotel" over here.


Oh no no no！！！！


----------



## segzy

anybody has an idea when the tower is to be completed? hope i can go see it before leaving KSA.


----------



## Fayez

The work on the tower will be back after all this digging is finished and maybe this is why the cranes are idle, it's because of the digging in the surroundings


----------



## naki

fayzoon said:


> The work on the tower will be back after all this digging is finished and maybe this is why the cranes are idle, it's because of the digging in the surroundings


It seems like no relationship.


----------



## ZZ-II

fayzoon said:


> The work on the tower will be back after all this digging is finished and maybe this is why the cranes are idle, it's because of the digging in the surroundings


I hope you're right with that


----------



## wpbutcher

NANIS said:


> London, proudly, I may add, has never had the biggest palace, the tallest tower, or the biggest or tallest whatever, because it simply didn't need it: so why should it try to compete with the Middle-Of-Nowhere-In-The-Desert in that respect?
> To each their own.


London has a height limit imposed by the CAA (Civil Aviation Authority) due to London City Airport and the flight paths to Heathrow,tall City buildings would interefere with approach radars (according to the CAA).
So unless changes occur we are stuck with a 300m ish height limit.


----------



## toxtethogrady

Adiks said:


> I believe London will at some point get more supertall towers. It does not need any though. The quality of the city lies elsewhere indeed


I thought the Shard was already a supertall.


----------



## 00Zy99

No, that's just a piece of one.


----------



## germantower

fayzoon said:


> The work on the tower will be back after all this digging is finished and maybe this is why the cranes are idle, it's because of the digging in the surroundings


I don´t think they stop work on a building thats already 220m tall because some digging occurs close to it. It makes no sense.


----------



## KillerZavatar




----------



## naki

KillerZavatar said:


>


----------



## germantower

Maybe this tower was considered as an icon and catalyst for that area of Jeddah. They have thought it will attract businesses. This plan has failed badly and they reduce the speed of construction to a minimum for god knows how long, and or might even cancel this tower according to future circumstances.

I really don´t think a country like KSA wouldn´t hurry to bring this up as fast as possible.


----------



## Fayez

germantower said:


> I don´t think they stop work on a building thats already 220m tall because some digging occurs close to it. It makes no sense.


If they really stopped working on the project you won't be seeing all this digging on the ground as well


----------



## Fayez

Cam 2 is finally back


----------



## Fayez

*A very big possibility is that the concourse is being built around it now*


----------



## naki

fayzoon said:


> Cam 2 is finally back


 215m now？


----------



## germantower

fayzoon said:


> *A very big possibility is that the concourse is being built around it now*


What does the concourse have to do with the slow pace of this building?


----------



## Fayez

germantower said:


> What does the concourse have to do with the slow pace of this building?


The concourse area is big. I think the cranes on the tower can't reach far enough to lift the material that is far away from the tower and out of the concourse area


----------



## Redzio

It is so close to call it on hold


----------



## germantower

This makes no sense fayzoon. The Burj Khalifa had very simmilar circumstances when it was built. There is enough room around the Jeddah Tower for logistic so cranes can reach material that needs to be hoisted up.

@ Redzio: I guess we should just wait and see what will happen with this tower. I guess it will eventually be done, but it could take much much more time. We shouldnt forget that such a tower in a city like Jeddah ( well not just there ) must be very hard to execute, since i think the market simply doesn´t exist at all for the tower itself and also for everything considered around it. It´s also 1km + tall, something we haven´t done before ever. And even if we are able to build megatalls like crazy, this is still a challange i think.


----------



## K.S.A

*jeddah economic company**:* Jeddah Economic City phase 2 Earth Moving… Its’ Happening

https://twitter.com/Jedd_Eco_Co


----------



## KillerZavatar

It's just sad to see how slow it it compared to wuhan greenland center for example.


----------



## naki

KillerZavatar said:


> It's just sad to see how slow it it compared to wuhan greenland center for example.


No comparability with our Chinese speed.


----------



## برهووم

germantower said:


> Maybe this tower was considered as an icon and catalyst for that area of Jeddah. They have thought it will attract businesses. This plan has failed badly and they reduce the speed of construction to a minimum for god knows how long, and or might even cancel this tower according to future circumstances.
> 
> I really don´t think a country like KSA wouldn´t hurry to bring this up as fast as possible.




The project is owned by Prince Alwaleed bin Talal and not by KSA as you mentioned. I'm pretty sure he is so excited for his tower to get finished at the time they selected. The country has a great future and people will buy in this tower as many rich people are in there.


----------



## Munwon

they are probably letting the surroundings catch up. that's why its slow.


----------



## ZZ-II

Lights inside the tower are on again :cheers:. But Cranes aren't moving yet.


----------



## Daniel98

I wonder how many people are working to raise this structure?


----------



## SkyGuy77

Ech


----------



## SkyGuy77

It looks ok?


----------



## naki

ZZ-II said:


> Lights inside the tower are on again :cheers:. But Cranes aren't moving yet.


Good signal！


----------



## Mohammed Al Shalan

germantower said:


> Maybe this tower was considered as an icon and catalyst for that area of Jeddah. They have thought it will attract businesses. This plan has failed badly and they reduce the speed of construction to a minimum for god knows how long, and or might even cancel this tower according to future circumstances.
> 
> I really don´t think a country like KSA wouldn´t hurry to bring this up as fast as possible.




Hi germantower, If you are from germany that is great, take a look at this

"Meanwhile, the King Abdulaziz Public Transport Project announced on its Twitter account that it had signed an agreement with Ibrahim Al-Jaffali Car Company and Mercedes Benz to set up plants that would manufacture the buses for the project in Sudair Industrial City."

http://www.arabnews.com/saudi-arabia/news/901471

Do you guys like to invest in wrong places? 

I know this is off topic


----------



## CxIxMaN

This whole thing is just a

Hey look I can build world tallest tower!!
Who cares if it won't fill up with people


----------



## city of the future

I'm glad this is no longer on hold


----------



## DUBAI10000

This won't be finished before the Dubai Creek Tower, not even a chance!


----------



## Checoblett

March Update​


----------



## shlee9803

progress looks really slow, when is it going to be completed?


----------



## برهووم

DUBAI10000 said:


> This won't be finished before the Dubai Creek Tower, not even a chance!




Why are you saying this ??? It's either you say something helpful or a good questions or don't enter the thread.


----------



## Gabriel900

If this tower speeds up as before it can definitely finish fast. No one really knows with such matters lots of factors are involved.


----------



## BritBangla

It's gone up by four metres since the January update...hopefully there's good reason for this and the next few months will be quicker.


----------



## VacaLoca

Checoblett said:


> March Update​


How much % is it volume wise?


----------



## naki

VacaLoca said:


> How much % is it volume wise?


Yes,the 3 wings havent reach that level yet，his volume calculate is wrong.


----------



## jogiba

CxIxMaN said:


> This whole thing is just a
> 
> Hey look I can build world tallest tower!!
> Who cares if it won't fill up with people


Population :
Jeddah: 4.276 million (2014)
Dubai : 2.736 million (Mar 1, 2017)


----------



## Checoblett

VacaLoca said:


> How much % is it volume wise?





naki said:


> Yes,the 3 wings havent reach that level yet，his volume calculate is wrong.


The percentage is about the maximum height, not its volume.
The current height is 214 meters. The total height will be 1006 meters. So:

1006m -> 100%
214m -> 21.27%

So the percentage is about the total level that the last floors have.
If you know how to calculate the volume percentage, I'd like to know. Thank you.


----------



## ZZ-II

Lights in the tower are on again and one crane at the top has moved


----------



## indu963

jogiba said:


> Population :
> Jeddah: 4.276 million (2014)
> Dubai : 2.736 million (Mar 1, 2017)


 

ville population urban area / city 

-Jeddah: 4 082 184 hab. (2015) / 2 753 000 hab. (2015)
- Dubai : 5 429 549 hab. (2015) / 2 742 654 hab. (11/03/2017)


----------



## Ignacebm

Why is this even getting built?


----------



## ZZ-II

Ignacebm said:


> Why is this even getting built?


Because they can!


----------



## naki

:banana:The wing is jumping now(cam2)!At last there's an action！:banana::cheers:


----------



## Fayez

This tower is so amazing, interesting and futuristic


----------



## Mohammed Al Shalan

Parisian75 said:


> This tower is just a pike without any specifities or interests. Plus the fact that it is built in a no man's land...
> Typically middle eastern (preposterous) ideas...


They had to ask you before building it, but they hadn't

what a pity


----------



## Tom_Green

GuitarAbuse said:


> This was taken day before, there has been literally no progress (one floor) since my last update in January. There are various issues and it has slowed down drastically, unfortunately I cant give you the reasons due to confidentiality. The only thing I can say is that the slowdown has nothing to do with Oil prices.


If it`s not really because of the oil prices, than because of the tower going up in Dubai :lol:


----------



## toxtethogrady

indu963 said:


> ville population urban area / city
> 
> -Jeddah: 4 082 184 hab. (2015) / 2 753 000 hab. (2015)
> - Dubai : 5 429 549 hab. (2015) / 2 742 654 hab. (11/03/2017)


I would be very surprised if Dubai has as many as 5 million inhabitants now; it was only a decade ago that it had only 1.5 million.


----------



## pierberio

Viewing Logic said:


> https://twitter.com/SaudiProject/status/842769844734976000


Assuming that the tower were a prism whith a triangular base of 100 metres per side, the total volume would be about 1.391.000 cubic metres.
(1006 x 100 x 83 /2 /3)

if I take away the volume of the prism not even buit, assuming that base side would be 80 mt. I have:
(1006 - 214) x 80 x (80 x 0.83) / 2 / 3 = 696.000 cubic metres
I ---height--I x I -- base area ------I / 3 

So, the built volume is moreless half the volume of the intere construction
Regarding the time ( and cost) of building we have to consider the foundations (in favour) and the finishing touch ( against).

So, IMHO, the built may be considered quite "halfway" or so.


----------



## jogiba

rlw777 said:


> Huh? I'm curious... what do you think a 'modern skyscraper' is?


A 200m + skyscraper built in the last 40 years.


----------



## krkseg1ops

^^ Why 40 years? Oh wait, let me check...

1	Eiffel Tower 1889 Monument	324	1062	4	
2	Tour First 1974 / 2011office 231	758	50	La 
3	Tour Montparnasse	1973 office 210	689	59	15th arr.	Paris
4	Tour Majunga 2014	office 194	636	45	La Défense	

Ah, so first you go to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_and_structures_in_the_Paris_region

Then you find the completion dates and make up your own definition :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 00Zy99

According Encyclopedia Britannica, a skyscraper must have at least 40-50 floors.

According to that definition, there have been seven skyscrapers erected in Paris over the last 40 years.

If we expand "modern" out to 1970, then Paris has 14 modern skyscrapers.


----------



## micrip

GuitarAbuse said:


> Thats exactly what I had said, it had nothing to do with oil prices but other issues which I didnt want to state but you have.


...at least it's not for engineering, reasons, like an unstable foundation or something. That would be the ultimate nightmare...


----------



## Bezben

I'm new to this thread and even when we're talking about bloody Jeddah has someone got to mention Paris. The more people on SSC I see trying to convince me that Paris is nice the more sceptical I become


----------



## jogiba

redbaron_012 said:


> What...? Where have you been...
> 
> ...looking back, I see height is your only parameter...This is a good thread for you : )


The last time I checked height is the only parameter .
http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=207


----------



## naki

The wing is pouring:cheers::banana:


----------



## ZZ-II

naki said:


> The wing is pouring:cheers::banana:


I would prefer a core pour


----------



## NK2

If the Jeddah Tower was in Downtown Dubai..... (hopefully this render is not posted earlier)


----------



## naki

ZZ-II said:


> I would prefer a core pour


HAHA.And the core is pouring now!congratulations!!!
:banana::cheers::bash:


----------



## ZZ-II

naki said:


> HAHA.And the core is pouring now!congratulations!!!
> :banana::cheers::bash:


just saw it on the cam :banana:

i really wish they'll come back to a speed of 1 floor per week.


----------



## ALBERT SOLER

*SLOW, SO SLOW...*

When I see how is the progress of this tower, it comes to my mind a slow music, a music that takes you to the bed for a good sleep.ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ and more ZZZZZZZZZZZ....


----------



## jexit

amazing project


----------



## talya

ericlobo said:


> *I wish that instead of building super tall buildings, why not re-build ancient sites from the ground up. Like the ancient gardens of Babylon (Iraq), Persepolis (Iran) *and a whole bunch of pre-Islamic sites in the Middle East. I bet tourism will skyrocket like never before. I mean just look at this 3d printed model of the Syrian temple of Baal. Sadly the one they just destroyed. Just build on a proper scale.



Why would a Saudi private contractor re-build sites in other countries ? :nuts::lol:

I don't get the connection between tall buildings that are being build in Jeddah and re-building Babylon and Persepolis ....... 

It's like saying i wish instead of building super tall buildings in Valencia (Spain) they would re-build ancient gardens in Italy and France :lol:


----------



## KavirajG

talya said:


> Why would a Saudi private contractor re-build sites in other countries ? :nuts::lol:
> 
> I don't get the connection between tall buildings that are being build in Jeddah and re-building Babylon and Persepolis .......
> 
> It's like saying i wish instead of building super tall buildings in Valencia (Spain) they would re-build ancient gardens in Italy and France :lol:


+1

IMO, it's up to the state govts of those countries to undertake such projects of re-building ancient sites, not foreign private ventures. 
Then again based on the current geo-political instability in the ME, I don't think now is the time, even if seeing Babylon rising again would be simply phenomenal! :lol:


----------



## Urban Dave

I really can't wait to facade works start, or even some test!


----------



## naki

Wing is pouring now.


----------



## naki

Core is pouring now.


----------



## ZZ-II

naki said:


> Core is pouring now.


Finally another floor. Still too slow.


----------



## Mr.Boss

A new partner will be introduced soon 
As much as I know it will be the "Public Pension Agency" a government partner 
Let's wait and see


----------



## oscillation

source: https://public.earthcam.net/jeddahtower?embedded=1#/Jeddah Tower/1. GigapixelCam


----------



## K.S.A

Core jumping now :cheers:

now: 55 fl , +220 m


----------



## naki

K.S.A said:


> Core jumping now :cheers:
> 
> now: 55 fl , +220 m


It should be 222m，the last jump is on March 27,24 days a jump.......,lol,still slowly!


----------



## ZZ-II

If they don't speed up now it's not unlikely that the Dubai tower will overtake them.


----------



## Joy Machine

ZZ-II said:


> If they don't speed up now it's not unlikely that the Dubai tower will overtake them.


I think it would overtake even if dubai tower started a year or so down the road. I get the strange feeling that thing is mostly just an elevator. Im curious to volume of concrete used between the two towers. Also, like burj Dubai, Jedda has design. The dubai tower looks like a kids rocket or something you could get at the Pleasure Chest. :lol:


----------



## gimenez

cant believe this thing is going up!


----------



## Ronan Rocha

Redzio said:


> I also remember, there was another video based on similar animations that was more about concrete construction on this tower. Anyone knows where can it be found?


I remember the video you said, it was incredible, I've searched several times but never found it on YouTube ... It showed the construction process in a very real way!


----------



## HedgeTrimmer

Hope I live to see this thing finnished


----------



## naki

Wing is pouring,hope the speed can catch up!


----------



## Memo840

Thanks for the updates, Its nice to see things moving again, still... no hopes this will be a speedy recovery.


----------



## psychedelic

Just wondering if this new development will have any bearing on this project.

*Saudi cuts projects with petrol dollars down*



> Saudi Arabia’s government is ordering its ministries and agencies to review billions of dollars’ worth of unfinished infrastructure and economic development projects with a view to shelving or restructuring them, government sources said.
> 
> Riyadh’s Bureau of Capital and Operational Spending Rationalization, set up last year to make the government more efficient, is compiling a list of projects that are under 25 percent complete, the sources told Reuters.
> 
> Many of these projects are relics of a decade-long boom of high oil prices and lavish state spending, which ended when oil began sliding in mid-2014, making it increasingly difficult for Riyadh to find the money needed to complete their construction.


http://www.nan.ng/news/saudi-cuts-projects-with-petrol-dollars-down/


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Again: JT has little to do with "oil dollars".
It is financed by the Prince and his company.


Fayzoon, please help defend this thread against people complaining about "oil dollars" again and again....!
Will they never learn...?


----------



## Hamcl

entry said:


> You won't get away from this because it's true. Without oil Saudi Arabia is nothing.


not true ... saudi arabia is now have a new economic vision ..

#Saudivision2030

(Saudi Arabia To Boost Non-oil Income By 2020)


----------



## Wine




----------



## Fayez

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> Fayzoon, please help defend this thread against people complaining about "oil dollars" again and again....!
> Will they never learn...?


Am really tired :nuts:

We should ignore from now on


----------



## psychedelic

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> Again: JT has little to do with "oil dollars".
> It is financed by the Prince and his company.
> 
> 
> Fayzoon, please help defend this thread against people complaining about "oil dollars" again and again....!
> Will they never learn...?


Oh, okay. I didn't know that. I was just asking, not complaining. :lol: Geez.


----------



## Green_Plant

So, this thing is stopped?


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Green_Plant said:


> So, this thing is stopped?



You mean the Tower rising?
No, no, no !

Slowly at the moment, which could give some negative feelings.
But it WILL be completed.


----------



## ZZ-II

The core now shows 54 floor :cheers:


----------



## GreatSuccess

This is allready massive


----------



## naki

The cam1 is crooked.And pics cant save.Shit!!!!!Idiot earthcam！！！ !!!Damn earthcam!!!


----------



## Sector 7

naki said:


> The cam1 is crooked.And pics cant save.Shit!!!!!Idiot earthcam！！！ !!!Damn earthcam!!!


Chose your words, naki!!!!!!!!


----------



## pfupf

naki said:


> And pics cant save.


Works for me: move mouse to bottom of view to see controls, click on camera symbol.
New window opens with static picture of view, save via right mouse click.


----------



## nooreng

.
.
.
.


----------



## FrogT

^^ thanks soooo much for this vids!! It answers to a lot of my questions about crane climbing!  :cheers:


----------



## pfupf

Wing pouring


----------



## spiderman555

^^ The best video ever.


----------



## Swagy

The construction is very slow, probably will finish late 2020.


----------



## AP Design

^^ Zero chance. The end of 2021-2022 is the soonest possible.


----------



## naki

AP Design said:


> ^^ Zero chance. The end of 2021-2022 is the soonest possible.


As present 20+days a floor,even more late:nuts:hno:


----------



## RandomDude01

What an amazing video.


----------



## ALBERT SOLER

*¿?*

I´m the only one that think that this kind of buiding has no sense in a place like that?. If it was NY, Chicago or Tokyo, it would have an explanation, but here?, in the middle of nothing?. Ah!!!, ok, it´s something like a fight for who has the tallest tower of the world until another city build another one, in this case Dubai, one more time. I´m so sorry Jeddah, your efforts doesn´t mean a thing.


----------



## GulfArabia

In the middle on nowhere? Look it up on google earth please, it may not be a place u like to visit but jeddah has the airport which the pilgrims (visiting close by Mecca) use.. and at one point around 4 millions of those visit the city each year, all muslims... it doesn't have to apeal to western tourists from chicago or whatever. We do fine without them.


----------



## ramses59

very later, the time must be today with 700 meter height, and only 250 meter ... 
http://www.supertalls.fr/Files/Image/jeddah/kingdom/agenda.jpg


----------



## naki

ramses59 said:


> very later, the time must be today with 700 meter height, and only 250 meter ...
> http://www.supertalls.fr/Files/Image/jeddah/kingdom/agenda.jpg


I think it will be finished at 2025.


----------



## BinSuroor

^^I dont think their economic status can support an even taller Skyscraper


----------



## Mohammed Al Shalan

Guys, the thing is that we want to see the greatest structure, I dont care if it is in my country or in my second country (UAE), I just want to see high quality structures, let the owners challenge each other, we are the winners eventually and we will enjoy them both

Thank you guys


----------



## AP Design

^^ If they'd conceive a 840m building - it would become the tallest structure for a while, and could hold this title for about 2 years - because it would be topped out in 2018 (they'd be able to start sooner, finish the foundations quicker, and raise it to about 500m by now).


----------



## ZZ-II

Core Jump!


----------



## Fayez

If the new tower in Dubai is going to be a building, things would be much better for Dubai but sadly, they couldn't start building a building that high, which actually makes JT much greater

But, good for Dubai to try not to accept losing the highest structure title and accept only losing the highest building title

(In 2020 everything will be clearer)


----------



## naki

Wolf crane hasnt jump yet,core jumped a half....................They really seemd anxious.
Wing pouring now!


----------



## alsaif2012

14/05/2017

F57


----------



## SiriusCane

naki said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncvAEn7b_ks&t=156s


^^ Thanks naki for this video 

Honestly, don't you find it a bit taller than before.... ? :nuts:
















:cheers:


----------



## Mohammed Al Shalan

by SaudiProjects on twitter


----------



## SPS-007




----------



## skyperu34

These are really impressive, shocking beautiful photos!!!!


----------



## Jaldepiqui

I have my theory why this thing will speed up very soon.

It is only theory and assumptions. Only some maths 

Let's assume the bottleneck are the wings due to their big size. If you take into account they are right-angled triangles, the 29.3% of the bottom part has the same area than the 70.7% on the top (1/sqrt(2)). Considering the wings have a total height of around 670m (the rest is just a prolongation of the core), that milestone was at 196m, which has been already surpassed. Therefore, if you see it like that, the work for the wings is more than 50% finished.

For that reason, I assume we will see jumps more often than until now.


----------



## pierberio

Jaldepiqui said:


> I have my theory why this thing will speed up very soon.
> 
> It is only theory and assumptions. Only some maths
> 
> Let's assume the bottleneck are the wings due to their big size. If you take into account they are right-angled triangles, the 29.3% of the bottom part has the same area than the 70.7% on the top (1/sqrt(2)). Considering the wings have a total height of around 670m (the rest is just a prolongation of the core), that milestone was at 196m, which has been already surpassed. Therefore, if you see it like that, the work for the wings is more than 50% finished.
> 
> For that reason, I assume we will see jumps more often than until now.


That is, moreless, what I already stated in post 16525.


----------



## ballom

Jaldepiqui said:


> I have my theory why this thing will speed up very soon.
> 
> It is only theory and assumptions. Only some maths
> 
> Let's assume the bottleneck are the wings due to their big size. If you take into account they are right-angled triangles, the 29.3% of the bottom part has the same area than the 70.7% on the top (1/sqrt(2)). Considering the wings have a total height of around 670m (the rest is just a prolongation of the core), that milestone was at 196m, which has been already surpassed. Therefore, if you see it like that, the work for the wings is more than 50% finished.
> 
> For that reason, I assume we will see jumps more often than until now.


not a profesionnal skyscraper engineer,
But as the height increase (for the same volume ofc) it didn't get harder and harder to build because of logistic , and so increasing construction time?


----------



## trustevil

Decreasing construction time you mean. If the wing jumps are more frequent construction will speed up


----------



## AAndreAA

http://www.v-p.com/fr/projects

I have found these images ... is the project being implemented this?


----------



## Ch.W

I don`t know if this video was already postet but it`s worth watching^^
https://youtu.be/y9OLVsOLPmI


----------



## ballom

Ch.W said:


> I don`t know if this video was already postet but it`s worth watching^^
> https://youtu.be/y9OLVsOLPmI


video description :
Hi, I'm Lee Chang Sub. 
I'm 10 years old and will be a skyscraper architect!
:lol::lol::lol::lol:


let me guess, kid took differents video of jeddah tower and added music on it? (some choices are good and others are :lol::lol: )


----------



## Ch.W

Never underestimate 10 year old kids:lol::lol::lol:
To be serious, i saw the video without reading the description. And it's a nice overview:cheers:


----------



## walrus357




----------



## naki

Webcam stop working again!


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ Working properly now, as of 5 am ET on Thursday. And it looks like the core is having a concrete pour (or in the process of pouring the concrete, and will begin again when the workers go back to work in a few hours!)


----------



## Orion602

Ramadan starting in 2 days i think, so works will probably stop for a while soon


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Khotso

Hamcl said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170525/4b1017457f285bf6592588321d8ce8d7.jpg


He's probably wondering... _how the heck i'm gonna pay all this_? hno:


----------



## Mohammed Al Shalan

Orion602 said:


> Ramadan starting in 2 days i think, so works will probably stop for a while soon




I don't know about the works there, but we work in ramadan in the morning, also the contractors work in the morning, and some of them switch the working times to night, there is no stop in ramadan, maybe less productivity by a small margin from the regular days


----------



## GulfArabia

I am not a fan of the wavey rooftops.. very outdated


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Yeah, why isn't it a park or something pedestrian. That's a lot of roof to be looking at from the tower. It ruins the view.


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

^^ That is actually a rooftop garden, with pedestrian walkways all around it.


----------



## GulfArabia

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> Yeah, why isn't it a park or something pedestrian. That's a lot of roof to be looking at from the tower. It ruins the view.


Outdoor stuff doesn't work in jeddah.. not even durring winter cause its so humid... its propably there for when there is a light show or fireworks.. it looks good with all the grass and trees.. i hope that part doesn't change


----------



## boss-ton

Lets hope they learn from Dubais mistakes and build quality over quantity. Dubai was in such a rush that they threw up some of the biggest (literally) duds in existence. Theyre finally finding their style now but its years too late, SZR is hideous to look at. Business Bay is getting the good architecture to divert your eyes away from the turd lined highway.


----------



## Gabriel900

boss-ton said:


> Lets hope they learn from Dubais mistakes and build quality over quantity. Dubai was in such a rush that they threw up some of the biggest (literally) duds in existence. Theyre finally finding their style now but its years too late, SZR is hideous to look at. Business Bay is getting the good architecture to divert your eyes away from the turd lined highway.


I really love how much Dubai triggers you :lol: Well I love every tower in the city and I really hope other older cities learn from its ambitions and infrastructure on how to achieve quality in these sectors ... there is a saying about glass house and throwing stones that really works here :lol:


----------



## AP Design

GulfArabia said:


> I am not a fan of the wavey rooftops.. very outdated


Yes, extremely haphazard. They cannot be implemented just like that, breaking all the regulations and rational considerations.


----------



## city of the future

Gabriel900 said:


> I really love how much Dubai triggers you :lol: Well I love every tower in the city and I really hope other older cities learn from its ambitions and infrastructure on how to achieve quality in these sectors ... there is a saying about glass house and throwing stones that really works here :lol:




I have to agree on his point on SZR, lots of uninspired kitsch towers with hideous massive parking towers in the rear, there are the few gems like Rolex, 21C, Chelsea but lots to be desired. Business bay and downtown have matured in designs, yes there are lots of balconies but classier architecture for sure


----------



## jogiba

Hot weather coming.
https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4249/34948294505_1e0755aafd_b.jpg


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

GulfArabia said:


> Outdoor stuff doesn't work in jeddah.. not even durring winter cause its so humid... its propably there for when there is a light show or fireworks.. it looks good with all the grass and trees.. i hope that part doesn't change


Same is true with the southern half of the USA. From May to November it's over 100F from California to Georgia, and in the eastern half 100% humidity. Yet all those cities have massive outdoor parks and recreation areas, so I don't think weather will be an issue.


----------



## Mohammed Al Shalan

GulfArabia said:


> Outdoor stuff doesn't work in jeddah.. not even durring winter cause its so humid... its propably there for when there is a light show or fireworks.. it looks good with all the grass and trees.. i hope that part doesn't change




Outdoor works perfectly in Dubai, can you tell me why?


----------



## boss-ton

Gabriel900 said:


> I really love how much Dubai triggers you :lol: Well I love every tower in the city and I really hope other older cities learn from its ambitions and infrastructure on how to achieve quality in these sectors ... there is a saying about glass house and throwing stones that really works here :lol:


Lol so if observing that they were desperately trying to build very fast at all costs sacrificing quality and style counts as triggered, than so be it. I didn't say Dubai sucks, I said that when they were building SZR they hadn't found their style yet so it left a lot of clashing styles and an office park type of development with parking garages everywhere. I was praising how they finally found it and its coming to fruition in Business Bay. Dubai Marina and Business bay are coming out really nice. Sheikh Muhammad bin rashid boulevard is very nice and THE example to follow elsewhere in the city. SZR not so much, but its too late. I don't see what the problem is with saying this and many people feel this way, you probably even do if you step back for a second and think about it.

The point with regards to Saudi is that i hope they learned from Dubais early mistakes and use the progress Dubai made to apply it to their city now. Dubai is a great example at this point of how to build a city from scratch in the middle of a desert. They can learn a lot from them of what to do and what not to do.

The biggest thing for me that I hope they learn has nothing to do with architecture and everything to do with the street grid layout. If you have a blank canvas theres no reason you cant use all of the things learned over centuries of building cities to make your new city an amazing place. This is another area that Dubai dropped the ball and are trying to catch back up. Theres too many huge highways and boulevards that make it so even if you see where you need to go directly across the street sometimes you have to drive for 15 minutes just to be able to turn around and get over there. Old European cities have shown that every ____ blocks its good to have a square or small park. Then after a certain point you want to have a full size park. Rivers/channels also can create another mode of transit and bring higher property values as well as just making a more enjoyable experience for the people.

I hope Jeddah starts from scratch with a comprehensive transit masterplan, highways that are grade separated, and more small streets that are safe for pedestrians to cross. Also a legit street grid that is easy to follow for tourists pays dividends for them having an enjoyable experience. Im from Boston so I know first hand how a messy street layout is a nightmare for tourists.

Jeddah's Kingdom City masterplan appears that they are taking all of this into account and it could become a very successful city if done right. I don't really know about their plans for transit, but that is something I am going to look into.



















Heres a picture of the masterplan. If it was me I would make this peninsula a grid like manhattan and let the parcels fill up organically over time. It looks like its going to be a pretty nice place to be. They're basically copying Dubai, but after Dubai figured it out.

Heres some misc. pictures of the new city.


----------



## naki




----------



## Nahemah

^^ that is one dumb video


----------



## leogodoy

Nahemah said:


> ^^ that is one dumb video


The quality of your feedback is very appropriate, then.


----------



## A Chicagoan

How tall is the building right now? And how many floors have they built?


----------



## naki

Core jumped！234m now and is reallitive the tallest building in Jeddah！


----------



## pdvd

But who wants to live here in 2030? Climate is changing.... be realistic, this is all a big show-off instead of an investment for the future for this area. 

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/05/04/clim...rth-africa-and-middle-east-uninhabitable.html


----------



## Fayez

deleted


----------



## Fayez

naki said:


> Core jumped！234m now and is reallitive the tallest building in Jeddah！


Good Good


----------



## Khotso

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## jogiba

Las Vegas is in the middle of the desert and Kingdom tower is not.
http://store2.up-00.com/2016-09/1474912037642.jpg


----------



## Ultros

Khotso said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


We were about due for another one these, sigh. It's amusing how everyone thinks they're being witty and original as well.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The Wonka meme? What is it 2009?


----------



## Fayez

LOL it is so funny how every body says in the middle of no where is making a fool of himself publicly


----------



## alsaif2012

30/05/2017

Floor 58


----------



## jackedi07

-delete


----------



## naki

alsaif2012 said:


> 30/05/2017
> 
> Floor 58


Very good!
And please mark the current height.


----------



## Khotso

,,,


----------



## SiriusCane

I have found a very interesting video which shows many other renders of the mall and the masterplan.... :cheers:





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-0ogiNZEq8


----------



## SiriusCane

And two other videos concerning the tower's future lighting... :nuts:
(I have doubts, but, I think the second video has already been posted) 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-evXZsxvwxI
:banana:


----------



## Ultros

fayzoon said:


> LOL it is so funny how every body says in the middle of no where is making a fool of himself publicly


Maybe some people just get a kick out of displaying their ignorance publicly..


----------



## Khotso




----------



## DubaiM

fayzoon said:


> LOL it is so funny how every body says in the middle of no where is making a fool of himself publicly


Uhm technically there's zero infrastructure around the tower, so it is indeed pretty remote. Maybe not in the middle of nowhere since Jeddah is nearby, but right around the tower there's nothing.


----------



## hans280

DubaiM said:


> Uhm technically there's zero infrastructure around the tower, so it is indeed pretty remote. Maybe not in the middle of nowhere since Jeddah is nearby, but right around the tower there's nothing.


I hope this is a joke? Strictly as a resident of Paris (no, I'm not French...) I'd say that public transport is a deal-breaker for large urban construction projects. Even the Saudis could not have been fools enough (???) to plan such a building before first ensuring nearby metro and crossrail stations.


----------



## jogiba

*Dubai 1991 vs 2017*

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Ndq2ievi...DtD5b4K-E2Hk04KP3eq0Bx-s3BUwCLcB/s1600/sa.jpg


----------



## QalzimCity

^^Technically Paris was, already held developed status by the time you were born(or when you first immigrated)... Should ask the question to your older generations how they developed these western cities before, you will surprise, it was not much different from how Jeddah or any other new cities in Asia is undergoing now...
you build something THAT IS ATTRACTIVE first/or there is something valuable like gold in it first that attract peoples, then comes the peoples, then only comes the transportation facilities... 

L-O-G-I-C 101!


----------



## Redzio

Wow, amazing video!


----------



## DubaiM

hans280 said:


> I hope this is a joke? Strictly as a resident of Paris (no, I'm not French...) I'd say that public transport is a deal-breaker for large urban construction projects. Even the Saudis could not have been fools enough (???) to plan such a building before first ensuring nearby metro and crossrail stations.


Yes, I know. But here's the thing: Metro and railway stations in Kingdom City have not been constructed yet, so right now, the tower is very remote. I don't claim though that it won't change in the future


----------



## Ch.W

Awesome video, thanks for posting

Once there was a discussion about the floor space. This video shows that there`s enough free space, take a look at min. 2:44 (the scene with the lot of workers)
This gives a good perspektive of the real floor size


----------



## -SKC




----------



## mmghai

Many people here are just jeolous. Talking about middle of nowhere etc crap. So according to their logic, if you want to build a new city, you should build it in the middle of an already developed city...?
If I get permanent residence in Saudi Arabia, I'll sell my house and corner shop in England to buy a flat in this tower. I am sick of thieves and shop lifters where I live and peaceful sunny Saudi Arabia is gateway to heaven.


----------



## Leshommes

Nobody is jealous. 

People are jealous of world-class cities like New York, Paris, and Montreal, nobody is jealous of a random mega tall in the desert.


----------



## ballom

mmghai said:


> Many people here are just jeolous. Talking about middle of nowhere etc crap. So according to their logic, if you want to build a new city, you should build it in the middle of an already developed city...?
> If I get permanent residence in Saudi Arabia, I'll sell my house and corner shop in England to buy a flat in this tower. I am sick of thieves and shop lifters where I live and peaceful sunny Saudi Arabia is gateway to heaven.


A city in a city?

Remember than vatican is a country in a city :lol:


----------



## dresdenost

Great Tower! When it is finished, i will visit Jeddah!


----------



## alenpetak11

Jeddah needs Formula E race in future.


----------



## MrDevenox

mmghai said:


> Many people here are just jeolous. Talking about middle of nowhere etc crap. So according to their logic, if you want to build a new city, you should build it in the middle of an already developed city...?
> If I get permanent residence in Saudi Arabia, I'll sell my house and corner shop in England to buy a flat in this tower. I am sick of thieves and shop lifters where I live and peaceful sunny Saudi Arabia is gateway to heaven.


This has nothing to do with being jelous...
In fact it is true you should build it in the center. See new york, londen, paris...
They could also build skyscrapers 20 miles out of the center, but then you just ruin your own city center AND the new skyscraper


----------



## jogiba

Leshommes said:


> Nobody is jealous.
> 
> People are jealous of world-class cities like New York, Paris, and Montreal, nobody is jealous of a random mega tall in the desert.


Do you get your cookies trolling this forum ?


----------



## Urban Dave

I wonder when they'll start installing some facade, I really want to know how will it look like.


----------



## Khotso

[


----------



## goodybear

Idc if this is in the middle of the desert or not, I'm really just excited to see a new World's Tallest Building!!! Also, it is none of our business where this tower is since we are not paying for it. Of course, it is debatable whether or not this building is actually economically feasible but they are building it and that's that! Although I do agree that a good city needs to have public transport but Dubai has shown us that this is possible, and I do have to remind people that other cities such as L.A. have a much worse public transport system yet no one questions that L.A. has skyscrapers. I do hope though that this will be nicely incorporated with its surroundings and that Saudi Arabia will open up to tourists more as it seems like a very nice area to go for a holiday in terms of the ocean and the landscape and to see this tower of course! Also a question: are there any mock up facades showing the cladding of this tower as was done with 111. W. 57th street for example?


----------



## hans280

QalzimCity said:


> ^^Technically Paris was, already held developed status by the time you were born(or when you first immigrated)... Should ask the question to your older generations how they developed these western cities before, you will surprise, it was not much different from how Jeddah or any other new cities in Asia is undergoing now...
> you build something THAT IS ATTRACTIVE first/or there is something valuable like gold in it first that attract peoples, then comes the peoples, then only comes the transportation facilities...
> 
> L-O-G-I-C 101!


If this counts as l-o-g-i-c then I'd like to see m-a-d-n-e-s-s. Yes, the lowrise parts of London and Paris (5-8 stories) were developed well before the tube/metro in those two cities. But the urban redevelopment of high rise business districts (La Defence; Canary Warf ...) was held back for decades until the developers had convinced the urban planners that sufficient tram/metro/crossrail capacity was in the works. 

Plus, in Paris there were 13 metro lines in the central city before the first license was granted to build above 100 metres. But here I have to confess my ignorance as I don't know Jeddah all that well. Perhaps there's already more than 13 metro lines in central Jeddah?


----------



## Fayez

Khotso said:


> [


Don't repeat the same word again and again on every page

You are starting to look pathetic


----------



## MelboyPete

Can't wait to see this overwhelming tower finished. Imagine the view from the top.


----------



## Cliff

surprisingly it looks quite small against the NY skyline! 56 leonard is 243m high.


----------



## Doomlord_uk

I think by the time this is finished and open for use, there will have been plenty of time to build civic infrastructure, buildings etc around it. I'm assuming this project is years away from being finished?

Haven't been on this site in ages now and last time I looked I don't think this had even got above ground level so it's pretty cool to see this some 60 floors(?) up now!


----------



## jogiba

2020 :


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ even if it ever built in NY, this monster will look so lonely... that pic made me realise there that most NY buildings are actually midgets in comparison to the Jeddah tower. ---No chance at all for anything that below 300m


----------



## Checoblett

June Update


----------



## RKOwestjeff

QalzimCity said:


> ^^ even if it ever built in NY, this monster will look so lonely... that pic made me realise there that most NY buildings are actually midgets in comparison to the Jeddah tower. ---No chance at all for anything that below 300m




Yes but the Jeddah Tower is still only 1 skyscraper whereas New York City has 10,000 skyscrapers already. The new World Trade Center is 4 skyscrapers. Also, the Jeddah Tower has only risen 40 floors in the last 4 years and the building is planned to be 167 floors. If construction continues at the same pace, it will take another 12 years (2029) just until the concrete reaches the top, then a few years for the glass windows and everything else to be completed.


----------



## Ultros

RKOwestjeff said:


> Yes but the Jeddah Tower is still only 1 skyscraper whereas New York City has 10,000 skyscrapers already. The new World Trade Center is 4 skyscrapers. Also, the Jeddah Tower has only risen 40 floors in the last 4 years and the building is planned to be 167 floors. If construction continues at the same pace, it will take another 12 years (2029) just until the concrete reaches the top, then a few years for the glass windows and everything else to be completed.


Was there really a need to create a new account to express your envy?


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Ultros said:


> Was there really a need to create a new account to express your envy?


Well seems like he joined 2 months before that comment was made. Guess he was just waiting for the moment to post lol.


----------



## Khotso

RKOwestjeff said:


> Yes but the Jeddah Tower is still only 1 skyscraper whereas New York City has 10,000 skyscrapers already. The new World Trade Center is 4 skyscrapers. Also, the Jeddah Tower has only risen 40 floors in the last 4 years and the building is planned to be 167 floors. If construction continues at the same pace, it will take another 12 years (2029) just until the concrete reaches the top, then a few years for the glass windows and everything else to be completed.


So they would finish this somewhere early / mid 2030's. I think that's more realistic than Alwaweeds most recent promise, that it will be finished was it 2019.


----------



## goodybear

RKOwestjeff said:


> Yes but the Jeddah Tower is still only 1 skyscraper whereas New York City has 10,000 skyscrapers already. The new World Trade Center is 4 skyscrapers. Also, the Jeddah Tower has only risen 40 floors in the last 4 years and the building is planned to be 167 floors. If construction continues at the same pace, it will take another 12 years (2029) just until the concrete reaches the top, then a few years for the glass windows and everything else to be completed.


Actually NYC "only" has 262 skyscrapers above 150 meters in height, not 10,000. The previous renderings show why I think that it is good the world's tallest building is not built in U.S. cities anymore, since they would just stand out too much and would ruin the balance of the skyline. It is unlikely any city in the world in the near future (10 years) will have a cluster of buildings in the 700 meter+ range because it is impractical to build any taller, so I think it is great that this tower is built in an area where one can focus on it and it won't overshadow any other great buildings near it(as it would in for example NYC).



germantower said:


> I don´t wanna rule out such a tower in NYC ever. It sure would stand out, but so did even the RCA building in the Rockefeller Center upon it´s completion in 1933, so did the ESB and the Chrysler. Towers up to 630m could be done in Manhattan in the next supertall cycle without sticking out too much, IMO. IF there is the chance for a tower of the height of this tower, which might be very hard in the US because of the huge regulations over there, then I think Queens or so would be ideal locations, or Red Hook. Where there are basically only lowrise neighborhoods and both established skylines, Lower Manhattan and Brooklyn are in a good distance.
> 
> Is there any indication, that beside the contractor issues that we know of, other reasons might be the cause why this is rising so slow?


*Edit:*Yes, I agree that NYC should definitely have some buildings in the 600m+ range, but remember Jeddah Tower is 400 meters taller than that, it is like stacking the Twin Towers on top of each other with over 200 meters left to spare. And I really don't think a kilometer tall tower would look good in Brooklyn or Queens, unless there were a few 600m beasts around it. Flatbush tower is a step in the right direction, but that is also in the Art Deco style. Give me a 600 meter Art Deco tower and I'll think about it


----------



## germantower

I don´t wanna rule out such a tower in NYC ever. It sure would stand out, but so did even the RCA building in the Rockefeller Center upon it´s completion in 1933, so did the ESB and the Chrysler. Towers up to 630m could be done in Manhattan in the next supertall cycle without sticking out too much, IMO. IF there is the chance for a tower of the height of this tower, which might be very hard in the US because of the huge regulations over there, then I think Queens or so would be ideal locations, or Red Hook. Where there are basically only lowrise neighborhoods and both established skylines, Lower Manhattan and Brooklyn are in a good distance. 

Is there any indication, that beside the contractor issues that we know of, other reasons might be the cause why this is rising so slow?


----------



## SMCYB

goodybear said:


> Actually NYC "only" has 262 skyscrapers above 150 meters in height, not 10,000. The previous renderings show why I think that it is good the world's tallest building is not built in U.S. cities anymore, since they would just stand out too much and would ruin the balance of the skyline. It is unlikely any city in the world in the near future will have a cluster of buildings in the 700 meter+ range because it is impractical to build any taller, so I think it is great that this tower is built in an area where one can focus on it and it won't overshadow any other great buildings near it(as it would in for example NYC).


That's a good point that a tall building doesn't have to be in Manhattan. There are skyscraper clusters in Brooklyn, Queens, Jersey City, Newark, and up-and-coming in Fort Lee. Long Island City currently has two but in 10 years they could merge into one big cluster.


----------



## jogiba

Hong Kong tops NYC with 3266 skyscrapers above 90m vs only 938 for NYC.









 118th floor Ritz-Carlton Hotel Hong Kong swimming pool  at 1,600 ft is much higher than the roof of One World Trade Center

http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/31/travel/best-hong-kong-pools/index.html


----------



## Daireon

jogiba said:


> 2020 :


This actually doesn't look so bad :cheers:


----------



## robert4u

RKOwestjeff said:


> Yes but the Jeddah Tower is still only 1 skyscraper whereas New York City has 10,000 skyscrapers already. The new World Trade Center is 4 skyscrapers. Also, the Jeddah Tower has only risen 40 floors in the last 4 years and the building is planned to be 167 floors. If construction continues at the same pace, it will take another 12 years (2029) just until the concrete reaches the top, then a few years for the glass windows and everything else to be completed.


Well the base take time, they will create the upper floors more fast.


----------



## noms78

Daireon said:


> This actually doesn't look so bad :cheers:


It would look ridiculous if you could imagine the rest of the skyline with it


----------



## DubaiM

Even the Burj Khalifa looks kind of ridiculous in NYC's skyline and the Jeddah Tower would stand out even more


----------



## germantower

robert4u said:


> Well the base take time, they will create the upper floors more fast.


The base? The base is surpassed already, this is at about 240m already. It´s just painfully slow.


----------



## Gyurma13

DubaiM said:


> Even the Burj Khalifa looks kind of ridiculous in NYC's skyline and the Jeddah Tower would stand out even more


And now?


----------



## Bananenbobby

Great project, very impressive. Go Saudies!


----------



## delphi7x10

krkseg1ops said:


> To this day, there is not a single place on earth (including Hong Kong, Tokyo, NYC, and few others) which would NEED a megatall.


Others said the same when the first high rises were built, but take cities like NYC, Toronto, or Hong Kong and try to picture how much the would sprawl if not for the high rise.


----------



## Demuan0

The skyscraper under construction in St. Petersburg, the result for 1 year of construction up!
462 m


----------



## jogiba

Burj Dubai construction started in January 2004 and topped out January 2009 with exterior completed October 2009.

If you want to see a 57 floor building go up at the rate of 3 floors a day here is the video :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veNf-bz99cI

Lakhta Center construction started in 2012.


----------



## Fayez

Finally, earthcam cleaned the cam


----------



## Jordan Tan

Lazerbeam said:


> The govt doesn't build towers in the us.


i think property mogul an funding source in US was gigantic than govt Malaysia, Dubai/UAE, or Jeddah/KSA



spectre000 said:


> 1WTC. A very big exception to the rule of course. But it does happen.


yeah, and they can build higher. i think US feel awkward and than abandoning megatall. in fact, US can do better 



germantower said:


> Also the federal aviation agency cuts the height at 2000 feet, so towers can barely reach megatall height, you can try to apply for an exception, but it´s unlikely the FAA will grant it. The bureaucracy behind projects is much bigger, labour costs, materials etc. safety measurements, union workers etc. Then you have the NIMBYs. It´s much more complex in the western countries than elsewhere.


why western countries thinking that megatall race only fit for developing countries ? i have no idea why this paradox was born 



krkseg1ops said:


> To this day, there is not a single place on earth (including Hong Kong, Tokyo, NYC, and few others) which would NEED a megatall.


no need to feel taboo to build a megatall


----------



## Fayez

Today @ 11 AM




















June 16 *(the basement concourse is clear)*


----------



## naki

fayzoon said:


> Today @ 11 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June 16 *(the basement concourse is clear)*


Core has jumped, 238M now!


----------



## Sergei97

Amazing to see the Building is rising :banana:


----------



## Abdullah-atta

the mall


----------



## RickLW

Some roughly to scale tall buildings, including my fav. (No. 1).

Highest Viewing Galleries by Richard James, on Flickr


----------



## michael92

Jordan Tan said:


> i think property mogul an funding source in US was gigantic than govt Malaysia, Dubai/UAE, or Jeddah/KSA
> 
> yeah, and they can build higher. i think US feel awkward and than abandoning megatall. in fact, US can do better
> 
> why western countries thinking that megatall race only fit for developing countries ? i have no idea why this paradox was born
> 
> no need to feel taboo to build a megatall


Western countries care more about profit and less about image, as they don't need it. Every single project has to make money or it is considered a big money-hole. Vanity was rarely the goal of the United States (probably only in the Hoover-FDR/ New Deal era), even the moon landings were a display of military capacity (nukes). After the cold war when Reaganomics took fully over, even the most slightly vain projects were abandoned.

Looking at the state of Burj Khalifa (absurd maintenance costs), I think the US is right on this one. A building has to be both impressive and economically sustainable to be successful.

That said I do love the fact that developing countries are pushing the limits of architecture, even if the result is not always economically viable. After all how much profit did the pyramids bring to the ancient Egyptians? Yet people still talk about them 4500 years later.


----------



## ballom

RickLW said:


> Highest Viewing Galleries by Richard James, on Flickr


no 13 : This thing is supposed be taipei 101? 


And this graph is wrong.
Compared to shangai tower BK look like 700m
ping an finance is around 500M high? what?
tokyo sky tree should go on a diet
you put shangai tower observatory deck at the same height than makkah clock tower..? whiel being 600m high.


----------



## Jordan Tan

michael92 said:


> Western countries care more about profit and less about image, as they don't need it. Every single project has to make money or it is considered a big money-hole. Vanity was rarely the goal of the United States (probably only in the Hoover-FDR/ New Deal era), even the moon landings were a display of military capacity (nukes). After the cold war when Reaganomics took fully over, even the most slightly vain projects were abandoned.
> 
> Looking at the state of Burj Khalifa (absurd maintenance costs), I think the US is right on this one. A building has to be both impressive and economically sustainable to be successful.
> 
> That said I do love the fact that developing countries are pushing the limits of architecture, even if the result is not always economically viable. After all how much profit did the pyramids bring to the ancient Egyptians? Yet people still talk about them 4500 years later.


i don't agree that megatalls were not economically for western countries. my question is, did Empire State Building in NYC as a megabuilding and tallest in the world at that time, since 1930 until 1970 not economically and not make money ? 

about impressivenes and about cost, did western country lost it's adavantage and breakthrough to reduce cost and find advantage engineering to create an economicallly megatall nowday ? why western suddenly surender in this issue ? because too late and feel hesitate ? i guess, yes 

and don't forget, if no cities in the world build megatall, than nowday Pyramid was Empire State Building, and yes, Empire State Building, Chrysler Building, Sears Tower bring much profit :cheers:


----------



## Ultros

^^ Very nice video.


----------



## penwick

You should include Lotte World Tower in Seoul. It's viewing gallery is on about 500m height. (The Tower's height is 555m, 123F)


----------



## Mascabrother

Jordan Tan said:


> i don't agree that megatalls were not economically for western countries. my question is, did Empire State Building in NYC as a megabuilding and tallest in the world at that time, since 1930 until 1970 not economically and not make money ?
> 
> about impressivenes and about cost, did western country lost it's adavantage and breakthrough to reduce cost and find advantage engineering to create an economicallly megatall nowday ? why western suddenly surender in this issue ? because too late and feel hesitate ? i guess, yes
> 
> and don't forget, if no cities in the world build megatall, than nowday Pyramid was Empire State Building, and yes, Empire State Building, Chrysler Building, Sears Tower bring much profit :cheers:


Let's say that "megatalls" are an extravaganza for those new rich who try to demonstrate something. This is not the case in developed countries anymore. Urban development is the opposite as it was decades ago: conservation, improvements, development of dense gentrified neighborhoods. Different scenarios, different priorities.


----------



## RickLW

Points taken Ballom. I think I should have made the spike top of the B K a little higher. I think the figures are correct, and the tallest buildings graph make mention of the Lotte Tower. I will slim down the Tokyo skytree next time! The Jeddah Tower has a long way to go yet, things could still change, and the Greenland Tower is well along.


----------



## jogiba

RickLW said:


> Some roughly to scale tall buildings, including my fav. (No. 1).
> 
> Highest Viewing Galleries by Richard James, on Flickr


 118th floor Ritz-Carlton Hotel Hong Kong swimming pool  at 1,600 ft is much higher than the roof of One World Trade Center.


----------



## naki




----------



## naki

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOf1BX79_Ro&t=236s


----------



## Cliff

The Illinois has 500+ floors, come to think of it, why does Kingdom tower have so few floors? I know its shorter, but its still more than half the height, there should at least be 200+!


----------



## SMCYB

naki said:


> I find out kingdom tower's brother!
> This building is in our Xian.Its name is Shaanxi province broadcast mansion，it has been built for more than 25 years.Maybe Adrian Smith was looked at it for inspiration!:lol:


I think he was looking at this for inspiration.









http://www.wrightontheweb.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/milehigh.jpg


----------



## Fayez

Cliff said:


> The Illinois has 500+ floors, come to think of it, why does Kingdom tower have so few floors? I know its shorter, but its still more than half the height, there should at least be 200+!


Jeddah tower is to have 252 floors in total

So please, moderators correct the thread topic to the total floors number, not to make more confusion


----------



## jogiba

towerpower123 said:


> From the Early 1930's to the 1970's, the only country building anything of any significant height was the United States. The 1930's were defined by the Great Depression, the early 1940's were defined by World War II and the resulting shortages of steel, and 1945 to the 1970's and further were defined by massive suburban sprawl and abandoning the cities. By the mid-1970's, New York City was almost bankrupt, Chicago was not in much better shape, and every company still wanted that sprawling office park with plenty of parking overlooking manicured lawns and gardens instead of gritty, crime-ridden cities.
> 
> It is only in the last 20 years that people have finally returned to the cities and they are honestly thinking about building tall, however cities in the USA have too much vacant or underused land to make it economical for a really tall tower. Manhattan is the rare exception, but hesitance to surpass One World Trade Center, resistance from the Federal Aviation Administration, and general NIMBYism (SHADOWS!!!!) have deterred almost all of the tallest buildings. Cities in Europe are plagued by severe NIMBYism (Moscow with its stubbornly weak economy is the only exception) so only China and the Middle East are really thinking about building more than 1500 feet high, and many are showpieces of the country's or a nationalized company's strength.
> 
> As long as the economy does not have a significant downturn anytime soon, really tall towers are possible in New York City, Chicago, and possibly Los Angeles, Philadelphia, Jersey City, San Francisco, and Atlanta in the next 10 years. New York City and Chicago flirted with 2000-footers immediately prior to the Great Recession and the others all had 1300-1500 foot proposals over the last 10 years or so.


 10th Annual Veuve Clicquot Polo Classic , Liberty State Park, NJ


----------



## SiriusCane

fayzoon said:


> Cliff said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Illinois has 500+ floors, come to think of it, why does Kingdom tower have so few floors? I know its shorter, but its still more than half the height, there should at least be 200+!
> 
> 
> 
> Jeddah tower is to have 252 floors in total
> 
> So please, moderators correct the thread topic to the total floors number, not to make more confusion
Click to expand...

Yes but only 167 floors will be usable and Burj Khalifa also have a total story count of 211 but an important part of them are mechanicals.


----------



## amin.jm63

*بلبرینگ*

با سلام
شرکت ما در زمینه ارائه انواع بلبرینگ در مدل ها و اندازه های مختلف برای انواع کاربردها به شما هموطنان گرامی خدمات ارائه می کند. لطفآ با کلیک بر روی کلمه بلبرینگ وارد سایت ما شده و از محصولات ما دیدن فرمایید. با تشکر
http://bearings-co.com


----------



## naki




----------



## Redzio

I'm not sure what i should excpect in the future. Perhaps the investor have a financial problems. Comparing contruction speed to Burj Khalifa shows that too.


----------



## Fayez

SiriusCane said:


> Yes but only 167 floors will be usable and Burj Khalifa also have a total story count of 211 but an important part of them are mechanicals.


Burj Khalifa has a total of 163, from where you've got this 211 number give us the source


----------



## Fayez

naki said:


>


Nice Video !


----------



## germantower

Redzio said:


> I'm not sure what i should excpect in the future. Perhaps the investor have a financial problems. Comparing contruction speed to Burj Khalifa shows that too.


Either financial problems or the plans with the downtown area surrounding this tower isn´t going as expected.


----------



## The-Real-Link

fayzoon said:


> Burj Khalifa has a total of 163, from where you've got this 211 number give us the source


Not sure about 211 specifically, but I thought Adrian Smith or Emaar had said that the building would "appear" structurally equivalent to 200 floors high. Thus in the same way, Jeddah Tower symbolizes a structure about 240 floors high, even if a fraction of that isn't able to be occupied.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

It's still core - 56 / wings - 45. It seems to have been stuck there for weeks.


----------



## Mr.Boss

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> It's still core - 56 / wings - 45. It seems to have been stuck there for weeks.


In general, The productivity is significantly redused in Ramadan than other months. Works will be accelerated in the few coming months.


----------



## Fayez

The-Real-Link said:


> Not sure about 211 specifically, but I thought Adrian Smith or Emaar had said that the building would "appear" structurally equivalent to 200 floors high. Thus in the same way, Jeddah Tower symbolizes a structure about 240 floors high, even if a fraction of that isn't able to be occupied.


*A floor is clearly counted when there is a roof above a roof*

Actually, google on the internet gives you all the sources saying the 163 floors of burj khalifa as a total number including the mecahanical ones and 252 for Jeddah Tower as a total

He may be giving the 211 number from his head but it is logically possible and that is why I asked for the source but his source might be a random number :lol:


----------



## BinSuroor

^^ BK does indeed have 200+ floors but the useable floors are only counted


----------



## Fayez

Good find

Also, it is saying 197 floors in other images from the same source but, it seems like it is around 200 and there is no official number










But even unusable mechanical floors should be counted and given an official number

Aren't they counting all the floors and giving it an official and exact number?

Or is only about counting only usable and it is always this way? 

Some people do care about it and even in Wikipedia it is not mentioned at all for Burj Khalifa, the same applies for Jeddah Tower


----------



## Gabriel900

useable floors are only counted are only counted and that's that ... unusable ones are considered part of the spire not real floors


----------



## Meehoowk666

*Differences in stated tier/level count*



fayzoon said:


> Good find
> 
> Also, it is saying 197 floors in other images from the same source but, it seems like it is around 200 and there is no official number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even unusable mechanical floors should be counted and given an official number
> 
> Aren't they counting all the floors and giving it an official and exact number?
> 
> Or is only about counting only usable and it is always this way?
> 
> Some people do care about it and even in Wikipedia it is not mentioned at all for Burj Khalifa, the same applies for Jeddah Tower



hey fayzoon,

generally, as far as i can think of, differing numbers could come by

definition:
-what you count as floors (split the mezzanines or treat them as one)
-if you use the european or US way of counting the first floor as 1 or 0
-where you start the measurement: (as one forumite said in 2008) "The official CTBUH measurement will be done after completion and may include the concourse level which is 6 m. below the ground level but does have an entrance at "grade", and also the handrail around the top platform (1.1 m. high) as it is a permanent part of the structure."

or by "error":
-rounding up of numbers (slight difference)
-if one confuses the level/tier count
-the date of the drawing (design change: that wasn't the final design, as the correct tip height is 10m higher)
-errors by margin of guess
-error by misinformation at some stage (but i think in CULWULLAS case he had solid numbers from Imre Solt and other contributors)

Anyway, in December 2008 (or some weeks before), the legendary forumite Richard Braddish (member "CULWULLA", i guess an australian architect with an insane amount of practice in such drawings) changed the access levels in his floor breakdown of May as going from 164-205 (43), to 162-197 (36) in the what i believe last update

I don't know if his drawing always accurately represent the scale both in changing floor height ratios and the actual position all through the building - the focus definitely lies on the upper part, which should be very precise in the december version

his statement in 2010:
"the spire structure starts at about 634m, but you can access it all the way up to about 778m terrace.
heres a diagram i did years ago. you now add 10m to all dimensions (indicating the new tip height comes by new floors in the spire?).
the 150m spire actually starts way down inside the tower.
http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/7325/bdoct10xl9.jpg
so its not easy to say what is spire height.
lifts reach lev162 or 624m.
but if someone asked me, i would say 768m without spire."

Maybe the later December diagram of CULWULLA from 2008 fully matches the height that CTBUH gives for the Observatory height (148th @555.7m) and the highest occupied floor on 154th @584.5m https://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/burj-khalifa/3

What's definitely correct in CULWULLAS diagram: the concrete goes up to level 156/Tier 16; concrete structure is at 585.7m above ground: the measurement was made from the total height of the concrete starting from the raft @-15.25m below ground level - that's why the concrete top is often credited as being 601m, which is the total concrete structures height, but not above ground

other "animations" i liked so far:

that older unrelated french construction animation of 2008, which gave numbers, could match CULWULLAS sketch +10m:
it gives numbers of officially dated construction status heights and shows the whole structure starting at -15.25m; it seems to respect floor height ratios, but somewhere in the spire the design is outdated
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3B2KRj844w

The concrete and steel floor height timetables ont this site nicely show the separation in tiers and levels, i think they match up with CTBUH and CULWULLAs numbers - But as you can see the diagrams and some numbers on that page are not accurate, seeing the bulky perspective render
http://www.burjdubaiskyscraper.com/facts.html

The dimetric projection of Burj Khalifa on Wikipedia is actually pretty good
it doesn't give much information about height, just the floors/tiers https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burj_Khalifa

Pretty good amount of greatly detailed pictures of the top sections: the tiers and their designation https://www.urbanplanet.org/forums/topic/28252-burj-khalifaburj-dubai-update/?page=7



So far, i am not fully satisfied of any diagram, section or representation of Burj Khalifa i've encountered so far (i have looked not too deep into it and contacted no one to this day though)

I think for that i would need a 3D interactive model with true depth to scale inside a special architect/engineering software, but sadly i don't know about those - (if forum members could help out i''d be happy) - maybe my expectations are too high and i'd need to enter civil engineering for that

I would love to see a response by the forumite CULWULLA himself or the veterans of that threads most valuable information

greetings from eastern Swabia!


----------



## goodybear

But mechanical floors are counted as well usually and they don't count as usable floors right? I think that they should also acknowledge the spire levels somewhere, because for example the Shard is cited as having 95 floors in many sites even though it only has 72 "real" floors and the rest are spire levels, so I don't see why the same should not apply for the Burj Khalifa and Jeddah Tower. I mean, if they count spires as official height they can also count spire levels as floors.


----------



## Sector 7

Redzio said:


> So it will never be the tallest one, because of Dubai Tower.


Which Dubai Tower? If you are talking about The Tower At Dubai Creek Harbor, this one will still be tallest. The Tower At Dubai Creek Harbor is a tower, not a building. And if you are talking about all structures for the ''tallest one'' part, maybe the Jeddah Tower will still be tallest, because the height for The Tower is still not yet revealed to the public or not yet confirmed.


----------



## Lisimah

Huge works at the podium in this morning:










Many new columns are pouring:










Compare with yesterday's pic:


----------



## Lisimah

And core jumping right now! :cheers:


----------



## Fayez

Good Lisimah, it seems that you are a new and active member on this thread, keep it going


----------



## Lisimah

fayzoon said:


> Good Lisimah, it seems that you are a new and active member on this thread, keep it going


Thanks fayzoon, I try to keep posting updates.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Lisimah, if you could meld two jpg's, before and after, to show the jump/change - that would be perfect!


----------



## Fayez

Today 11:45 AM


----------



## Lisimah

Before core jumping, it looked like this (right side of core):










After:










Perhaps they need to raise the red crane before the rest of the core can jump.

Today many steel columns erected in left wing:










Before:










Besides, rest of the back wing is jumping already and in the core are poured new floor:










Before:










Finally all last day and all night they poured something in the podium area.

It looks like the works on the tower resumed in full scale, and maybe soon we can see an increase speed up to new floor per week, who knows. :banana:


----------



## redbaron_012

UrbanImpact said:


> There's higher standards now-a-days with people/companies wanting higher ceilings. For instance One Vanderbuilt under construction in NYC will be 427 meters with 58 floors. While the Empire State building, which is shorter has over 100.


Empire State is about 82 something floors...the mast takes it to 102...not counting the aerial atop...This is a real building in a real city and built way back in the 1930's due to expressions of going higher and a city booming in the world scene...I am happy to say I have visited the observation deck multiple times and once to the top of the mast even though I live almost as far away on this planet...yet, can't say I did better than King Kong...lament...


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Fayez

This building is going to be something out of this world


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

YES !!!

We now have regular core jumps and wing jumps.
It's not going very fast yet, but steadily.


----------



## Prinz Eisenherz

They should start with the cladding because i want to see it! :grumpy:


----------



## goodybear

Isn't it crazy how the World's Tallest Building height has increased over the past years? Only 20 years ago the Petronas Twin Towers were the tallest in the world at 452 meters, now we are already reaching over 1km!!! And, even though this building isn't even finished yet there are already even taller towers under construction. Who knows where we'll be in another 20 years time :nuts:. I'm also really happy to see the construction speed increasing again on this tower, can't wait for the first cladding!


----------



## ZZ-II

Prinz Eisenherz said:


> They should start with the cladding because i want to see it! :grumpy:


i hope it won't take as long as it took at Burj Khalifa


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Prinz Eisenherz said:


> They should start with the cladding because i want to see it! :grumpy:



Who doesn't ... ?


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

ZZ-II said:


> i hope it won't take as long as it took at Burj Khalifa



BK had a delay in the cladding because of bankruptcy of the first selected cladding supplier.


----------



## AP Design

ZZ-II said:


> i hope it won't take as long as it took at Burj Khalifa


During a recession that's gonna last many times longer than the one of 2008-2010? Seriously?


----------



## GulfArabia

fayzoon said:


> This building is going to be something out of this world


Its almost an exact copy of burj khalifa


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

You're joking or serious...?


----------



## Prinz Eisenherz

Oh great, i always dreamed of drinking my beer at a saudi beach together with my topless girlfriend!


----------



## perheps

^^ oh dear you silly sausage....anyway 
Jeddah Tower would be alone for 3 and half years from now I guess?
There now build road ... no drilling everywhere for skyscrapers 
Could be first appearance drilling for skyscrapers about late 2018 i guess?
How many skyscrapers would be surrounded by Jeddah Tower?


----------



## jogiba

Unviewed said:


> Wtc is a poor comparison.


The ESB is also a poor comparison.


----------



## ballom

Prinz Eisenherz said:


> Oh great, i always dreamed of drinking my beer at a saudi beach together with my topless girlfriend!


While she drive a car.


----------



## Lisimah

Right wing jumped today.
In total we have full circle of new floor jumping - core and 3 wings in 3 day 17.07-20.07
Let's see how long it will take to the next floor.


----------



## EyesOfTheSkies

(Credit to BIM-ME)








http://bim-me.com/uploads/projects/3d0adfcb-d02d-484d-b18f-4e3f84d8fd5e-th1.jpg
Cladding should begin soon... This BIM-ME construction rendering created in 2015 shows the tower at level 80-- only 19 floors from here -- with cladding up to about level 20. However, the burj khalifa started cladding at a much higher level than shown in this image. At this point, only time will tell.


----------



## Fayez

From Twitter (taken on Floor 55)


----------



## Fayez

Another one


----------



## naki




----------



## Fayez




----------



## naki

Please update the height difference pic!


----------



## Fayez

naki said:


> Please update the height difference pic!


Al Saif was doing it and now he's gone

We need someone who's able to do it now, I agree on that hno:


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Yes, what happened to Al Saif? He always had a lot of excellent photos to share in those occasional updates.


----------



## Fayez




----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

I just checked the webcam, and the floor counts listed on the core and wing are 56/45 - I assume that those are old and the actual number is higher?


----------



## Fayez

^^ The core is on the floor 61 if I'm not wrong


----------



## Fayez

From Twitter (July 12)


----------



## naki

fayzoon said:


> ^^ The core is on the floor 61 if I'm not wrong


I count 61F too,so the current height is 246M,no problem!


----------



## Gabriel900

I'm very excited for it to reach the supertall height!! hopefully before the end of this year and what im more excited about is the cladding on this one ... they have to be starting soon on it


----------



## EyesOfTheSkies

*Could the fact that the top floors are much farther away from the camera than the ground floors pose a problem in the future?*

I know I know... This is a dumb question. While I was creating the construction timeline on page 854, I noticed that no matter how accurately I scaled the base of the tower from the earthcam photos to match the size of the 3d rendering's base, the upper floors would not completely match the 3d rendering's floors. I am assuming that this is the same reason why any 3d rendering of the tower is usually taken from a bird's-eye instead of from ground view. And since the cameras are situated on the ground, this could pose a problem in the near future when trying to compare construction at the current stage to a 3d rendering. Will this ever become an obstacle in the future?


----------



## K.S.A

core pouring right now :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

K.S.A said:


> core pouring right now :cheers:


They're definitely faster now :cheers:


----------



## naki

They must be more fast ,otherwise ,it hardly to reach 300m at the end of this year.


----------



## pfupf

Hmm, are they really faster? Last core pouring was 10 days ago, no?


----------



## Lisimah

pfupf said:


> Hmm, are they really faster? Last core pouring was 10 days ago, no?


Yes, but it's better than it was just recently, when the speed was almost zero.
We will wait for the speed increase, but the main thing is that now they observe in a certain stable rhythm :banana:


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

A wing is pouring now.


----------



## Fayez

https://twitter.com/Eng_HaniSaad/status/890538738610253825


----------



## naki

Record of core jump which I collected：
1.2017.3.27 - 218M，54F；
2.2017.4.19 - 222M，55F；
3.2017.5.1 - 226M，56F；
4.2017.5.14 - 230M，57F；
5.2017.5.30 - 234M，58F；
6.2017.6.17 - 238M，59F；
7.2017.7.8 - 242M，60F；
8.2017.7.18 - 246M，61F；


----------



## EyesOfTheSkies

pfupf said:


> Hmm, are they really faster? Last core pouring was 10 days ago, no?


Well, at least the tower is progressing at a much faster rate than mid-last year, even if that rate is slow compared to the rate that would be required to finish in 2019. Hopefully, they won't delay the project another year, though that is quite possible.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
by now 2021 sounds optimistic, unless something changes drastically.


----------



## Fayez




----------



## jhalsey

It could go a little quicker but I suppose they need time for the cement to set.


----------



## Munwon

People need to stop comparing this to Burj Khalifa. Burj Khalifa had many similar floor plates. Kingdom Tower every floor plate is a little smaller and different. This is a much more complex building. I do wish they would build surrounding buildings now though. Its kind of boring to watch.


----------



## SMCYB

Munwon said:


> People need to stop comparing this to Burj Khalifa... I do wish they would build surrounding buildings now though. Its kind of boring to watch.


If you build it, they will come.


----------



## naki

JULY 31 2017 11：15AM


----------



## alsaif2012

18/07/2017

F61


----------



## alsaif2012

28/07/2017

F61


----------



## naki

alsaif2012 said:


> 28/07/2017
> 
> F61


 Usually 4m per a floor.Is there 8m at 61F?


----------



## Fayez

naki said:


> Usually 4m per a floor.Is there 8m at 61F?


Clearly, he made a mistake but, I don't know where exactly


----------



## city of the future

Looks like this will end up being taller the the tower in Dubai. They confirmed at 928m. But things can change


----------



## naki

Last core jump has been passed more than 3 weeks,Still no progresshno:hno:hno:


----------



## ZZ-II

naki said:


> Last core jump has been passed more than 3 weeks,Still no progresshno:hno:hno:


I don't get it....


----------



## K.S.A

Core has jumped this morning :cheers: 

≈250m ?


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

One can tell this building is rising faster by looking at the Earthcam feeds - view 2 now at the stage where they will have to start raising the camera in order to capture the top of the building. View 1's camera must be further away, because it can still get the whole building into the frame.


----------



## EyesOfTheSkies

K.S.A said:


> Core has jumped this morning :cheers:
> 
> ≈250m ?


Finally... After 26 days of waiting. Even though it took alost a month for the core to jump, this is nothing compared to the time last year when the tower was nearly on hold. During that time, there was a *70* day gap between core jumps, nearly 3x longer than the gap between the latest core jump and the previous one.


----------



## Garvm

fayzoon said:


> The new one in Dubai is Spanish


My guess is that the new projected Dubai tower by Santiago Calatrava will end up having a similar shape to his famous Chicago Spire.


----------



## naki




----------



## Lisimah

I recently watched a video of presentation Mr. Mounib Hammoud at the ctbuh 2016 conference and made several screenshots of images that I have not seen here before.

Video:





Screenshots from video:

Actual masterplan:









Phase 1 masterplan:









Phase 1 zones and transport system:









Observation deck facts:


----------



## Fayez




----------



## naki

:grumpy:Cam stopped again???:grumpy:


----------



## jhalsey

I can't believe they're serious about the helicopter landing pad. Surely wind would make it too dangerous to use?


----------



## Lisimah

jhalsey said:


> I can't believe they're serious about the helicopter landing pad. Surely wind would make it too dangerous to use?


It will not be helicopter landing pad. It will be observation deck.


----------



## naki




----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Lisimah said:


> It will not be helicopter landing pad. It will be observation deck.


And it's my least favorite part of this building. The structure is very angular and symmetric, and suddenly... SLAM! a weird round frisbee flying saucer looking thing that crashed into the side of the building. I think it looks terrible. They should use the "gill" like motif, like directly below it, to create a more seamless observation deck. And this would be 360. You could have these observation "balconies" on all three sides. I still hope than when they get to that point, some engineering concern will get them to drop that flying saucer.


----------



## Lisimah

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> And it's my least favorite part of this building. The structure is very angular and symmetric, and suddenly... SLAM! a weird round frisbee flying saucer looking thing that crashed into the side of the building. I think it looks terrible. They should use the "gill" like motif, like directly below it, to create a more seamless observation deck. And this would be 360. You could have these observation "balconies" on all three sides. I still hope than when they get to that point, some engineering concern will get them to drop that flying saucer.


Tastes differ. In my opinion a round platform makes the building truly iconic - more unic, more interesting, more futuristic then other megatalls. The platform gives the opportunity to be outdoors at an altitude of 600 meters, just think about it! :nuts:


----------



## jogiba

I think the Jeddah Tower sky terrace will be a bigger attraction than the one on Burj Al Arab.


----------



## city of the future

jogiba said:


> I think the Jeddah Tower sky terrace will be a bigger attraction than the one on Burj Al Arab.




I don't think so, dubai gets 10 times more visitors


----------



## The-Real-Link

^^. I'd think so. Why? Simple. Jeddah's outdoor terrace is a proper observation deck level. The Burj Al Arab's terrace is a helicopter landing pad for the hotel. Sure it gets some classy visitors now and then but it's not like the general public is allowed on the roof of that building.


----------



## cd7890

i was always under the assumption that the external round terrace was a private thing as part of a very exclusive penthouse apartment on the top floors
has that changed,or do we not know?


----------



## delphi7x10

jogiba said:


> I think the Jeddah Tower sky terrace will be a bigger attraction than the one on Burj Al Arab.


The one in Dubai at the Burj Al Arab is a Heliport, on the other its and indoor bar restaurant 27 floors up. Hardly makes for a good comparison.


----------



## Haifon

city of the future said:


> I don't think so, Dubai gets 10 times more visitors


jeddah has its own weight in the world it is rich of culture and history beside the religious value. the red sea project that will be completed 2021 in north jeddah will add a value too.


----------



## Fayez

Guys, let it get built first then make your lovely comparisons


----------



## Dariusb

When this building is completed will it be the tallest or at least among the tallest in the world?


----------



## Fayez

Dariusb said:


> When this building is completed will it be the tallest or at least among the tallest in the world?


Basically, *the tallest building* and *the tallest free standing structure* titles this tower will have them for sure

However, *the tallest non-free standing structure* title might go to Dubai Creek Tower


----------



## Gabriel900

fayzoon said:


> Guys, let it get built first then make your lovely comparisons


Exactly!! finally someone said it! Suddenly everyone became a psychic and can see the future :lol:


----------



## victor del rey

Everyone is making comparisons everywhere, I don't get why anyone complains about dubai creek tower's comparisons on its thread but people do here, you either complain on both or any


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ your sentence doesn't make much sense but anyways comparisons are good if it ends with 2 or 3 posts, the problem is some comparisons drag on forever and take away from the focus of the project at hand, this thread always is affected with such comparisons, never ending debates while in other threads it seems to end shortly.


----------



## naki

Cam still stop working hno:hno:hno:No any updates?


----------



## SiriusCane

naki said:


> Cam still stop working hno:hno:hno:No any updates?


Here you have it..  Took 4 days ago.








https://www.instagram.com/p/BYDzOc_hkx2/?tagged=jeddahtower


----------



## Lisimah

Weekly progress:
One wing jumped, some floor added.


----------



## Redzio

Insane speed xD Will it ever speed up?


----------



## naki




----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ The webcam picture is back, but I notice we can't zoom in anymore...


----------



## Haifon

guys just leave the thread and come back 2019 when its all done


----------



## Леонид

Haifon said:


> jeddah has its own weight in the world it is rich of culture and history beside the religious value. the red sea project that will be completed 2021 in north jeddah will add a value too.


Yeah but Saudi as a tourist is not appealing for western travelers as Dubai is, honestly I am terrified of going to that place even though I would like to ... but no .. so scary .. no alcohol, no bars, no music, no cinemas, western women cant even be free or roam in their normal clothes, if you are gay you might get thrown off a building or killed, if you anger someone without knowing you will be jailed or leave the country. 

Hope it changes and they become more permissive if they want an afflux of travelers from all over the world, because once this beauty of a building gets built I would love to see it. But as it is I wouldn't come.


----------



## Mohammed Al Shalan

Леонид;141993189 said:


> Yeah but Saudi as a tourist is not appealing for western travelers as Dubai is, honestly I am terrified of going to that place eventhough I would like to ... but no .. so scary .. no alcohol, no bars, no music, no cinemas, western women cant even be free or roam in their normal clothes, if you are gay you might get thrown off a building or killed, if you anger someone without knowing you will be jailed or leave the country.
> 
> 
> 
> So for me .. nope.




I understand your concerns

Take a look at the red sea project, you will find what you seek for I promise.


----------



## Gabriel900

Mohammed Al Shalan said:


> I understand your concerns
> 
> Take a look at the red sea project, you will find what you seek for I promise.


Not to drag this further but resorts are found everywhere ... nothing special .. If I will visit Saudi Arabia it would be for its culture and history not its resorts. I just hope one day everyone can visit it and check all its sites and cities.


----------



## naki

Its hardly to reach 300M at the end of this year.


----------



## Fayez




----------



## Jaldepiqui

I also have just noticed looking at fayzoon's diagram (thanks for updating it!) that after 3 more floors the core will reach a new mechanical floor. As the previous ones took around 1.5 months (I'm just talking from memory) to build them because of the height change, I do not expect to reach the end of the year with a level higher than the 73rd. (294m).


----------



## Fayez

Jaldepiqui said:


> I also have just noticed looking at fayzoon's diagram (thanks for updating it!) that after 3 more floors the core will reach a new mechanical floor. As the previous ones took around 1.5 months (I'm just talking from memory) to build them because of the height change, I do not expect to reach the end of the year with a level higher than the 73rd. (294m).


Actually, there is still a possibility that it will reach 300 m high by the end of 2017 since we still have 4 months but, it highly depends on the speed in the next few months.

But, the more interesting question is how high it will be by the end of 2018?
500 m? Maybe possible and only if the speed increase a bit


----------



## HiJazzey

We're coming up to Eid, so don't expect much action for the next couple of weeks.
However there's clearly construction problems plaguing this build. Maybe there's ground settlement or some structural issues, they keep changing the build order.


----------



## BinSuroor

^^Eid vacation is only 4 days in the UAE

Edit: sorry though this's dubai creek tower thread:lol:


----------



## hans280

Lisimah said:


> Weekly progress:
> One wing jumped, some floor added.


This question may have been raised before (this is a very long thread...), but I am puzzled by the construction methods applied for this tower. Almost everywhere, when the builders have finished a couple of new floors they rush to put on windows and wall panels in order to "close it to the outside". Here, they let the building shoot up beyond the 300m mark without doing any such thing. Does anyone know why?


----------



## nicknamezulang

Can someone give us a graph of a progress? Height over time.


----------



## jogiba

Construction Time Lapse
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N_Zt75rDgs


----------



## Mefu

Just felt like sharing this pic =) Can't wait to see this tower being finished


----------



## meteoforumitalia

fayzoon said:


>


it is growing so slowly...there are really tiny progresses through the months


----------



## EyesOfTheSkies

nicknamezulang said:


> Can someone give us a graph of a progress? Height over time.


Here is a graph I made earlier ( a month ago) depicting height change over time. Each blue line represents a point midway through a year (the last day of June) and each orange line represents the start of a new year. The y axis represents floors while the x axis represents weeks (since the beggining of 2015)


----------



## Sorensen

EyesOfTheSkies said:


> Here is a graph I made earlier ( a month ago) depicting height change over time. Each blue line represents a point midway through a year (the last day of June) and each orange line represents the start of a new year. The y axis represents floors while the x axis represents weeks (since the beggining of 2015)


Awesome graph. Thanks for sharing it and please keep posting it ever 6 months or so.


----------



## Fayez




----------



## skyperu34

Wowww!!! Every each day its becoming more and more beautiful! Love it!


----------



## Largechris

EyesOfTheSkies said:


> Here is a graph I made earlier ( a month ago) depicting height change over time. Each blue line represents a point midway through a year (the last day of June) and each orange line represents the start of a new year. The y axis represents floors while the x axis represents weeks (since the beggining of 2015)


Really good graph that, answers a lot of questions. Particularly that there is no evidence yet of the build (floor / height) speed increasing. Got to be more than five years yet to go even until topping out at this rate.


----------



## Aalecki

meteoforumitalia said:


> it is growing so slowly...there are really tiny progresses through the months


It's a kilometer of constructing, what do you expect?


----------



## Qweoiu

Any Updates? Thanks in advance


----------



## ZZ-II

Aalecki said:


> It's a kilometer of constructing, what do you expect?


Burj Khalifa is almost 1km tall and the tower had a pace of one floor every 3 days in its best times. Burj Khalifa was simply shooting up. 

The design of Kingdom Tower isn't more complicated to build but it's way slower. But no idea why.


----------



## Fayez

ZZ-II said:


> Burj Khalifa is almost 1km tall and the tower had a pace of one floor every 3 days in its best times. Burj Khalifa was simply shooting up.
> 
> The design of Kingdom Tower isn't more complicated to build but it's way slower. But no idea why.


BK took 6 years from 2004 to 2010 and it is 828 m high

JT started in April 2013 and has 1000+ m which leads to 2020 or 2021 to be constructed in the same speed

So, keeping in mind that the finished volume is almost 45%, *it is not way slower when we compare the whole thing* but, what may answer your question is the constructor financial crisis that slowed it down

Let's hope next year it will rise faster, and I expect it to start looking crazy soon :cheers:


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

It already looks crazy!
With "only" 250 m, it is already an impressive building.


Any news when the cladding will start?
I hope soon!


----------



## HedgeTrimmer

This thing even looks slow in time lapse.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

As Fayzoon explained above, construction seems not really much slower than Burj Khalifa over the total period.


But we are so impatient to see the tower completed...


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

fayzoon said:


> I wasn't expecting cladding this much early but, this is really good news




Yes !

It is the proof that this project is ALIVE !!!

(But this could be a test for the quality, mounting method, etc.
It could be that the total cladding amount will go into production soon.)


By the way:
From the curved structure, we can see how enormous the Podium will be.
This building is of a complete different scale than we have seen before in the world.


----------



## ZZ-II

Awesome to see the first glass already. Didn't expect it already this year.


----------



## naki

Great glass！Still 250m now?


----------



## Yolo 1844

Will this tower ever be finishedicard:icard:icard:icard:icard:


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Yes. Of course !


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

naki said:


> Great glass！Still 250m now?





As al-Saif posted: 256 m, 63 floors.


----------



## skyperu34

256 meters high is a huge mark! And it´s only a quarter of its total mark! OMG!


----------



## Jillestalin

It has only risen 10m since the beginning of August, knowing that it is getting thinner. So slow it's boring :bash:


----------



## AP Design

^^ AAMOF, it is. 1-2 years ago, some folks were saying it's gonna get faster later on. They didn't wanna listen to me when I was saying there will be other difficulties to deal with.


----------



## 3baaad 4 Jeddah

I just had this thought, maybe they're slowing down to see the final height of the Dubai creek tower !!!
Cause Jeddah tower finish time is before 2020 and Dubai's tower will finish in 2020.
Cause both towers +1000m LOL
Specially Dubai will do the impossible to be number 1
And maybe Jeddah want to challenge Dubai for once
Will see in 2020


----------



## leogodoy

Other people had this theory before, and everyone of them got dismissed. This isn't how buildings work.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

The Dubai tower is said to become 1300+ m.


Original design for Jeddah Tower was 1007 m or something. There is no way that Jeddah Tower can become 1300+ m or even higher.


----------



## fordgtman1992

The sides of Jeddah Tower reach a point; it's too late now to change where they converge.


----------



## AP Design

^^ If you ask an average architect, he will confirm your quite solid point of view. However, there's a virtue of invention, which allows to solve such problem, and improve the design at the same time. But of course it will not be done here (this issue is not significant here anymore).


----------



## naki




----------



## naki

BY Umar Buhran







on Facebook


----------



## ZZ-II

That's more than just test cladding.


----------



## Ultros

If anything, any height increase would likely be from a taller spire.. so nah. Leave it as it is I say. It will still be the tallest free-standing structure ever made, and that to me is far more impressive.


----------



## sewaapt

awesome building


----------



## ZZ-II

Ultros said:


> If anything, any height increase would likely be from a taller spire.. so nah. Leave it as it is I say. It will still be the tallest free-standing structure ever made, and that to me is far more impressive.


Agree. Increasing the height now to 1200 or even 1300m would look pretty weird.


----------



## Lisimah

We need more clearly photos, but we can already see that the cladding looks nice :banana:


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

ZZ-II said:


> That's more than just test cladding.



You are quite right !!!
This is the real thing.


----------



## surfnasi

Very keen to see more photos of the glass facade


----------



## christos-greece

The glass facade - cladding its great :cheers:


----------



## Jillestalin

If the cladding is awful, the building is awful, even if it is very tall ... but I think that cladding is great ... I need another perspective! :cheers:


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ In that picture with the model of future Jedda, I see two 400 to 500 m buildings (in addition to the JT).


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## EyesOfTheSkies

Wow! This is certainly great news. The bim-me construction renderings had been correct all along! From here, we can expect cladding to lag ~60 floors behind the core. After months of slow construction, this is a great sign.


----------



## ZZ-II

now they've to speed up with the core a bit.


----------



## mareks96

I think they were so slow because of cladding desining/production


----------



## Yumiko1236




----------



## ChiXP

mareks96 said:


> I think they were so slow because of cladding desining/production


Yeah, I'm sure financial issues and oil prices have nothing to do with it.


----------



## mmghai

ChiXP said:


> Yeah, I'm sure financial issues and oil prices have nothing to do with it.


I am sure Saudi Arabia is rich enough to spare 1 billion dollars.


----------



## ballom

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> ^^ In that picture with the model of future Jedda, I see two 400 to 500 m buildings (in addition to the JT).


there is the diamond tower 432m, but it's a circular tower while the 2 on the image are not.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

I just checked the webcam, and as of 1 PM today local time, all of the cranes were sitting idle and there seemed to be no activity whatsoever.


----------



## Fayez

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> I just checked the webcam, and as of 1 PM today local time, all of the cranes were sitting idle and there seemed to be no activity whatsoever.


The webcam is not working from a month, unless you mean on August 13


----------



## osamah

*J.E.C Phase 1 Progress
*


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

fayzoon said:


> The webcam is not working from a month, unless you mean on August 13


Maybe, but it did say it was from September 11th, at 1 p.m.


----------



## podciag

re the height changes at this point - of course it is possible to redesign every structure at any point, it's just a matter of cost and virtue of the structural engineer. however, no building can be "made 30% taller", especially when construction is at around quarter the original height. some of you might need a reality check. you dont design a 1000metre building and then magically make it a 1300 building just cause a neighbour builds a taller one.

this or it was always meant to be higher and they kept that information secret


----------



## Mefu

Oh man i really can't wait to see it finished!:|


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Now we can see 3 levels with cladding.
It looks great !!!


----------



## Cadaeib

The cladding is nice ! What's the current height ?


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ It's nice to see the cladding progressing - but it seems like the core is not moving up much if at all. Correct me if I am wrong though!


----------



## niçois

i'm also so happy to see the clearing coming up ... But the quality of it looks ... very simple .. Hope i'm wrong


----------



## naki




----------



## ZZ-II

At least the cladding is progressing well :cheers:


----------



## jogiba

Burj Khalifa (formerly Burj Dubai) had cladding delays also.
http://www.arabianbusiness.com/burj-dubai-is-hit-by-curtain-wall-delays-217167.html


----------



## DeaconG

They should have had a core jump by now.
That means one (and hopefully JUST one) of three things are holding it back: cash flow, engineering or logistics.
If it's logistics it'll start back up soon when they get their materials issues resolved.
If it's cash flow, they're going to have to throw their schedule out and push the completion down the road, depending on which hand(s) the money's coming from.
If it's engineering, well...they're probably keeping their hands close to the vest because this is a building with a lot of eyes on it right now.
If it's any combination (or worst, all three), then they're in trouble.
Not trying to be a Debbie Downer (I want to see this succeed), but this is the second time they've dragged their feet.


----------



## Mr.Boss

Guys you should now that the main constructor is having major problems and they are recovering now slowly. Almost 5 out of 10 big projects in Saudi Arania are under their construction and all are still on hold or in very slow progress. All I know that the government gave them time line to finish the new jeddah airport project by April this year.
The train station in Jeddah is on hold for almost 2 years now! some reports telling there will be new constructor in the upcoming days for the uncompleted projects. Bin Laden groups are having major financial problems.


----------



## Haifon




----------



## SiriusCane

Incredible !! The windows are highly reflective and their alignment must be very precise because they perfectly reflect the crane without even distorting it....


----------



## DeaconG

Mr.Boss said:


> Guys you should now that the main constructor is having major problems and they are recovering now slowly. Almost 5 out of 10 big projects in Saudi Arania are under their construction and all are still on hold or in very slow progress. All I know that the government gave them time line to finish the new jeddah airport project by April this year.
> The train station in Jeddah is on hold for almost 2 years now! some reports telling there will be new constructor in the upcoming days for the uncompleted projects. Bin Laden groups are having major financial problems.


In other words, they took on too much work with too little resources and they got swamped. That would explain it perfectly.


----------



## Haifon

SiriusCane said:


> Incredible !! The windows are highly reflective and their alignment must be very precise because they perfectly reflect the crane without even distorting it....


Yeah, just like the one used in the kingdom tower in Riyadh.


----------



## Jaldepiqui

It is simply impressive. Does anyone know which technique they use for such alignment?


----------



## Sasha 74

Haifon said:


> Yeah, just like the one used in the kingdom tower in Riyadh.


very gorgeous


----------



## Jillestalin




----------



## Fayez

*Finally, cam 1 & 2 are working now
*


----------



## scarer

Sasha 74 said:


> very gorgeous


<3








What´s the name of this type of buildings?


----------



## GulfArabia

Haifon said:


> Yeah, just like the one used in the kingdom tower in Riyadh.


Both towers are owned by the same guy ^_^


----------



## Destinationdeco

Haifon said:


> Yeah, just like the one used in the kingdom tower in Riyadh.


So that's the "cheap" cladding that's been reported starting to appear on JT? Looks great.


----------



## Mr.Boss

Destinationdeco said:


> So that's the "cheap" cladding that's been reported starting to appear on JT? Looks great.


Could you please share the link of that report with us?


----------



## 3baaad 4 Jeddah

Destinationdeco said:


> So that's the "cheap" cladding that's been reported starting to appear on JT? Looks great.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FM 2258

Building seen during takeoff in this video at 9:53 from JED-LHR:

https://youtu.be/3s65ihJPByk?t=593


----------



## jogiba

Adjusted exposure.


----------



## alley cat

^^


----------



## Faisal7




----------



## Jaldepiqui

^^ They posted exactly the same pictures in the previous page, but thanks anyway


----------



## alsaif2012

11/10/2017


----------



## Redzio

Sad, it's almost on hold.


----------



## frankfurtgermany

What do you mean on hold?


----------



## jogiba

Redzio said:


> Sad, it's almost on hold.


not


----------



## The-Real-Link

Wonderful update, thank you. Also fantastic to get a closer look at the cladding and its beautiful simplicity.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

What are those tiny square things on the cladding panels? Are they temporary?


----------



## SiriusCane

To my mind, it could be the lighting integrated into the facade different from that of Burj Khalifa which is composed of light bulbs connected with cables...


----------



## niçois

Final some gréât pics, thanks so much all


----------



## Redzio

jogiba said:


> not



Extremaly slow in comparison to Burj Khalifa:












And there is no other building in U/C at all. They will build Jeddah Tower in 2021 and what next? Jeddah City won't be ready in 2020 or 2025, look how long does it take to build all plots around the Burj Khalifa it's not fast job.


----------



## j-biz

Look at those tiny tiny floor plates! What the heck are they gonna use this tower for, the world's most expensive jail??



alsaif2012 said:


> 11/10/2017





Redzio said:


> And there is no other building in U/C at all. They will build Jeddah Tower in 2021 and what next? Jeddah City won't be ready in 2020 or 2025, look how long does it take to build all plots around the Burj Khalifa it's not fast job.


All the world will be driving electric vehicles by the time Jeddah City is built out. I hope SA is diversifying now.



ThatOneGuy said:


> What are those tiny square things on the cladding panels? Are they temporary?


They're probably little spacers to keep the cladding panels properly placed during installation.


----------



## VRS

level 55 now ?


----------



## Cani

Faisal 7 - thank you for the great pictures  However your camera needs image sensor cleaning


----------



## w1ll3

Wonderful


----------



## jogiba

Redzio said:


> Extremaly slow in comparison to Burj Khalifa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there is no other building in U/C at all. They will build Jeddah Tower in 2021 and what next? Jeddah City won't be ready in 2020 or 2025, look how long does it take to build all plots around the Burj Khalifa it's not fast job.


Not the same, Jeddah Tower will be much taller by 564 ft .


----------



## leogodoy

I agree, it is not the same, but I challenge you to find one measurement that proves this is going faster or at least in the same speed as BK. 

I agree comparisons are kind of worthless but the (lack of) speed on this one is at least intriguing, I must say.


----------



## jogiba

Is this a drag race to you ? What is your point ? It is what it is.


----------



## jain ladda

is this reached 230m in height or not ??


----------



## Lisimah

Finally some progress on top of the tower :banana:


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ So there must be small movements upwards, but I wonder why the cranes always look like they are just sitting idle all the time - never bringing anything up?


----------



## mileymc1

So slow...


----------



## Jillestalin

Ok... a bit of progress, but still very slow. If the tower is getting thinner, why this not speed up? Progress on cladding but not on the core hno:


----------



## k25150

A radio tower posing as a skyscraper. Not impressed.


----------



## Fayez




----------



## Sauter

omg, you ppl are complaining how slow this project is lol 

where i come from i takes more than a year to build 17 storey building - and that's considered quick actually! lol


----------



## jogiba

k25150 said:


> A radio tower posing as a skyscraper. Not impressed.


Radio tower ? Really ? Are you trying to be funny or what? Jeddah Tower will have 2,625,167 sq ft of floor space with hotel rooms etc.


----------



## _mark

jogiba said:


> Radio tower ? Really ? Are you trying to be funny or what? Jeddah Tower will have 2,625,167 sq ft of floor space with hotel rooms etc.




Can you get some floor plans? I’m not convinced


----------



## Fayez

_mark said:


> Can you get some floor plans? I’m not convinced


Oh! please be convinced hno:


----------



## HiJazzey

FFS
Yes they're not massive floor plates, but they're appropriate for the primary use of the building (residential). You're not going to have massive open plan offices at JT.

Here's a floor plan. Can we move on now?


----------



## _mark

fayzoon said:


> Oh! please be convinced hno:




I support the tower and have no issues with it. I was just wondering how efficient the footprint is. 

Just an observation, for a hotel and residential the footprint is good. Just not sure about an office given the super structure but that is life. 

For a tower this big I would have thought there would be more lifts but there are also four stairs. Maybe it’s just the way it’s done in Saudi. It would be the other way around if this were in Australia.


----------



## revpmaul

Could someone explain floors 89, 79, 64 and 47 listed as "Refuge Areas." What is a refuge area? Emergency shelter in case of fire?


----------



## _mark

revpmaul said:


> Could someone explain floors 89, 79, 64 and 47 listed as "Refuge Areas." What is a refuge area? Emergency shelter in case of fire?




In the event of a fire. Very common in tall buildings.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

HiJazzey said:


> FFS
> 
> Here's a floor plan.



If you have plans of more different floors, I think any forum members will be very interested...
(If you are allowed to post them here, off course).


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

jogiba said:


> Is this a drag race to you ? What is your point ? It is what it is.


Progression speed is a good indicator of the state of a construction project. If things are going slowly, it can be a symptom of things having gone wrong somewhere. After all, things like staff wages, construction equipment, site security, and even contract management costs money per day regardless of the progress of the project, so most contractors would want to keep the tempo as high as possible. As the saying goes, "Time is money", and this is especially true in construction. The building will only begin to make money when it is completed, so the owner will strive to make that day arrive as quickly as possible. For every day completion is pushed back, the owner has one more day of costs and one less day of income.

It is evident that this project is costing a lot of money, while the value of the project is increasing very slowly. It is a very undesirable situation that no owner would want to find himself in. So the question is: Why is it still going so slowly?

The concern about construction speed is an expression of worry. This is a situation that should be avoided if possible, and the project probably employs people whose job is to avoid it, so if the situation is a reality, something has evidently gone wrong. We do not know how wrong, or why, or whether it will have an impact on the project as a whole. 

We've seen Pentominium come to a grinding halt and staying there for seven years and counting. We've seen India Tower and Chicago Spire die after foundation pits were dug. Ryugyong Hotel looms above Pyongyang, almost finished when construction stopped. In Mumbai, World One is displaying the same symptoms. Dubai Pearl progressed more and more slowly until one day in 2012, when it reached a height it has had since. This site has plenty of examples of great, promised projects that one day ground to a halt and hasn't moved since. We're all hoping Jeddah Tower won't join that list. I know the project is far from dead, but it's undeniably sick, and we're concerned about how bad it is.


----------



## Fayez

_mark said:


> I support the tower and have no issues with it. I was just wondering how efficient the footprint is.
> 
> Just an observation, for a hotel and residential the footprint is good. Just not sure about an office given the super structure but that is life.
> 
> For a tower this big I would have thought there would be more lifts but there are also four stairs. Maybe it’s just the way it’s done in Saudi. It would be the other way around if this were in Australia.


It is not a big deal. Every tower has its own interior design


----------



## Qweoiu




----------



## Hamcl




----------



## The-Real-Link

^^ Well said. Even a simple factor of that many tower cranes costing thousands of dollars a day to sit idle must weigh on pocketbooks to some extent. Are we seeing a labor issue / pay issue, or something else? Until we are informed, the best we can do is guess. I would hope this tower has too much riding on it and is too far along to just stop, but stranger things have happened out there.


----------



## Lisimah

Another wing jumped today. Not bad.


----------



## dahri

Wow..


----------



## jogiba

March 28, 2016 4K version with night construction time-lapse :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc1hjVG-sMk


----------



## pfupf

Wing pouring...


----------



## Haifon

October 24th









By Zeyadu


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

pfupf said:


> Wing pouring...



Pourings and jumps are always a good sign.


But the total pace is s...o s...l...o...w


----------



## Swagy

When will the surrounding buildings construction start? will it start after the Jeddah tower is finished or will the construction begin in 2018 or 2019?


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

It is going to be 300 meters taller than the Burj Khalifa, as revealed by the chief development officer at the JEC.


----------



## Fayez

Riyadh Crusher said:


> It is going to be 300 meters taller than the Burj Khalifa, as revealed by the chief development officer at the JEC.


Do you know the source of the information, please?


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

fayzoon said:


> Do you know the source of the information, please?


Yes, I do have a source. I wouldn't have posted it without having a source.
Here you go
https://www.thenational.ae/world/gc...-tallest-tower-grows-in-saudi-arabia-1.669349


----------



## delphi7x10

Haifon said:


> October 24th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Zeyadu


 am glad we can now see that the end will not be left with just bare concrete as many have stated in the past.


----------



## _mark

If you build it they will come....

https://amp-businessinsider-com.cdn...udi-arabia-mega-city-jordan-egypt-oil-2017-10


----------



## Alargule

-edit-


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Riyadh Crusher said:


> Yes, I do have a source. I wouldn't have posted it without having a source.
> Here you go
> https://www.thenational.ae/world/gc...-tallest-tower-grows-in-saudi-arabia-1.669349





Completion is mentioned for 2019, which will probably not be realized.
(Certainly not when it becomes 1138 m instead of 1007 m.)




The article also claims that Dubai Creek Tower will be 928 m (100 m higher than BK).
We all know from this forum that it will probably be around 1300 m.




So how reliable are these sources?


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> Completion is mentioned for 2019, which will probably not be realized.
> (Certainly not when it becomes 1138 m instead of 1007 m.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The article also claims that Dubai Creek Tower will be 928 m (100 m higher than BK).
> We all know from this forum that it will probably be around 1300 m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how reliable are these sources?


300m figure is not mentioned in the article itself, it is stated by the JEC official in the video. The video is in the link.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

End 2019 is only 2 years from now.
If they want to reach that goal, they really have to pick up speed !


----------



## Fayez

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> End 2019 is only 2 years from now.
> If they want to reach that goal, they really have to pick up speed !


I don't think 2 years is enough

With the current crisis of the main constructor, if they can finish in 2020, we would be lucky 

But, let's hope it won't be later than 2020


----------



## alsaif2012

24/10/2017


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Great photo update !


Good to see cladding also started on a higher floor, too.


The cladding in itself is simple, and therefore very stylish.
It is enhancing the shape of the Tower.


----------



## FrogT

Everyone here wants the tower to build fastly, but I think that if the construction is slow, it's better for the concrete to solidify! Here in France, most of the new buildings are built very fast, and about 5~10 years there are a lot of problems like cracks and rifts, floor and wall tile are breaking and falling... Let the concrete heat, dry and solidify  we don't want a 10 years tower, this one is made for centuries, I hope


----------



## Ultros

FrogT said:


> Everyone here wants the tower to build fastly, but I think that if the construction is slow, it's better for the concrete to solidify! Here in France, most of the new buildings are built very fast, and about 5~10 years there are a lot of problems like cracks and rifts, floor and wall tile are breaking and falling... Let the concrete heat, dry and solidify  we don't want a 10 years tower, this one is made for centuries, I hope


That is something I wonder about though.. even if it were built extremely well, nothing lasts forever right? What exactly would happen once this building reaches a point where it is structurally unsound?


----------



## SiriusCane

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> Great photo update !
> 
> 
> Good to see cladding also started on a higher floor, too.
> 
> 
> The cladding in itself is simple, and therefore very stylish.
> It is enhancing the shape of the Tower.


I could not agree more.. 
Plus, they started cladding on an irregular part of the facade.. Let's see what it will look like.


----------



## reecebowker

Good to see this thing has cladding  and looks like its going up fairly quick


----------



## delphi7x10

reecebowker said:


> Good to see this thing has cladding  and looks like its going up fairly quick


What I find strange is that there is no visible plumbing or HVAC work going on before the cladding. I would thing that with no duct work for venting, it will get mighty hot behind that cladding. If you look back at BK, or just at buildings around any city you live in, you will most likely see HVAC going before the building is clad.


----------



## alsaif2012




----------



## RickLW

Looks like a great building, but if it stays below the Shanghai Tower that suits me!!!!


----------



## jogiba




----------



## Kimbly:)

This is a beautiful modern building. It will be iconic burj kalifa.


----------



## KillerZavatar

amazing comparisons, thank you!


----------



## august88

look, the building looks great and i know this is nitpicking why oh WAAHYY put a helipad there..


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Because it is NOT a helipad...


----------



## Amecurty

Damn.. this building would fit perfectly in Dubai's marina block.


----------



## Largechris

I really hope this project gets finished, but.... with the excellent analysis done by other forum members, it's clear the build has not picked up pace at all.
It will take at least another five years at this rate, and I just don't see how topping it out can make commercial sense any more. 

From a money point of view, I would just accept defeat, finish at 300m or so (i.e. Most of the useable floor space) and get some tenants in. 

Long term (i.e. In at least ten years) when there is more of a city district in the area, maybe the project can be restarted.


----------



## Fery_Very

maybe if saudi arabia want to be more clean up again from politic and economic aspect to become more open country could become solution of slump from oil price that plummeted. 
Saudi Arabia's economy is bigger supported by oil as a great source of income, but Saudi Arabia also has to think long-term about their economies because of the impact of oil prices that continue to fall. 
many large projects are also affected by the economic downturn of Saudi Arabia may also be a long-standing project so economic and political reforms must be done so that major projects continue.


----------



## Haifon

^ 
we were doing fine until late 2014, the good thing is by 2020 the non oil and oil revenue will be equalized.


----------



## Largechris

Haifon said:


> ^
> we were doing fine until late 2014, the good thing is by 2020 the non oil and oil revenue will be equalized.


Interesting graph. I'm not an economist, but I was curious what 'non oil revenues' actually are. 
Turns out it is the introduction of VAT and luxury and other taxes. I know that tax is not unusual in the rest of the world, but it suggests to me that the Saudi economy and reduction of deficit can only come from oil directly, or taxes on the money earned by oil.


----------



## Haifon

^
Tourism, Religious tourism, Building and construction such as economical cities and mega governmental projects and privatization of hospitals,airports, universities and sport are of the biggest Saudi non-oil revenues.


----------



## jogiba

Saudi Arabia wants to build a $500 billion mega-city spanning 3 countries 
http://money.cnn.com/2017/10/24/news/economy/saudi-arabia-mega-city-neom/index.html

http://discoverneom.com/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEw269YwLOA


----------



## Fayez

Afflic said:


> Oil pays for all that construction though.


Yeah it is all from oil you are so smart

:stupid:


----------



## august88

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> Because it is NOT a helipad...


what is it? it ruins the silhouette imo


----------



## sarah432

I got some pics of construction when they installed Bartec couplers for all foundation, columns and vertical connection. Quite an impressive work.


















Source: https://dextragroup.com/activities/...ities/construction/solutions/158-jeddah-tower


----------



## Fayez

Afflic said:


> Care to explain instead of just insulting?


Explained in all the thread's pages

The project is 100% owned by private companies (Kingdom Holding, Binladin and others)

Aramco (the Saudi oil company) 100% owned by the government

Need any more explanation?


----------



## Nahemah

fayzoon said:


> Explained in all the thread's pages
> 
> The project is 100% owned by private companies (Kingdom Holding, Binladin and others)
> 
> Aramco (the Saudi oil company) 100% owned by the government
> 
> Need any more explanation?


And where do you think they have money from, how it all originated?
They process sand? Agriculture, IT-, Health-, Auto-Industry? Ah no, oil. Without oil it would be Mauritania-like country. 

And do not take it wrong, no insults, just facts. 

All the best for the project anyway.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

august88 said:


> what is it? it ruins the silhouette imo



A viewing platform.


(A helipad so close to the tower would be quite dangerous)..




Concerning construction:
I understood that the entire platform will be lifted in one piece from ground floor level to 600 m.
There has been an animation clip on YouTube that showed this action. But this clip was removed, probably illegal.
It will be spectacular anyway.


----------



## naki

Core is jumping now!258M!


----------



## alsaif2012

30/10/2017
F 64


----------



## goodybear

Ultros said:


> That is something I wonder about though.. even if it were built extremely well, nothing lasts forever right? What exactly would happen once this building reaches a point where it is structurally unsound?


Every skyscraper contains many components and structural elements that will after some time start to weaken. However, one needs to bear in mind that these components can be replaced. So theoretically, every structural member in a steel skyscraper can be switched out. In a few decades, if you look at the Empire State Building, probably all the parts that were in the original building have since been replaced, so essentially you are looking at a new building. I am not sure how this would be done with a concrete skyscraper, but apparently there is a process called realkalisation that can make concrete last even longer, although the concrete should not deteriorate in the first place as it is covered by cladding which can easily be replaced.
http://remedialtechnology.com.au/29/Realkalisation/
And keep in mind the average skyscraper is designed to last 500 years if it is maintained, so this tower will likely remain standing for a loooong time. In the end, the only reason not to carry on maintaining a structure would be economic reasons, but I do not think this tower will become obsolete in the near future. So, we will definitely see this standing way longer than any of us will live.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

I wonder if all structural elements of the Eifel Tower have once been replaced since new construction.
I doubt it.
But it is continuously being painted...


----------



## Fayez

Nahemah said:


> And where do you think they have money from, how it all originated?
> They process sand? Agriculture, IT-, Health-, Auto-Industry? Ah no, oil. Without oil it would be Mauritania-like country.
> 
> And do not take it wrong, no insults, just facts.
> 
> All the best for the project anyway.


Will, that means that you are talking about something that you don't know anything about

The media must be affecting so much :lol:


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

In the "Western World" (whatever that is...) many people still think that SA is floating on oil and people only ride on camels there.

Which is not true, off course.


Why does such discussion come up every 10 pages or so?
SA is just a modern country in my opinion, and the realization of Jeddah Tower has little to do with oil dollars.


----------



## frankfurtgermany

*JEDDAH | Jeddah Tower | 1000m+ | 3281ft+ | 167 fl | U/C*



oud-Rotterdammer said:


> In the "Western World" (whatever that is...) many people think that SA is floating on oil and people only ride om camels there.
> 
> 
> Which is not true, off course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does such discussion come up every 10 pages or so?
> SA is just a modern country in my opinion, and the realization of Jeddah Tower has little to do with oil dollars.



Which private company would built a 1000 meter tower in the dessert with really cheap ground prices. Name one please. This project isn’t even sustainable in New York of making profit.


Maybe that’s why the contractor is almost bankrupt....


----------



## constipation

Delete


----------



## august88

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> A viewing platform.
> 
> 
> (A helipad so close to the tower would be quite dangerous)..


i stand corrected. the renderings for the jeddah tower reminded me of this tower from ho chi minh city on steroids. same with the burj al arab jumeirah. both helipads are an eyesore n the jeddah tower is no exception - viewing platform or not. 









As seen on independenttravelcats.com by Laurence and Jessica Norah


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

On Burj-al-Arab, it IS a real helipad (although one time used as a tennis court...).
But is it much lower than the viewing platform on JT. The height of 600 m would make it impossible to land safely due to expected strong winds at that height.
Burj-al-Arab is only 300 m.


----------



## jogiba

Jeddah Tower sky terrace


----------



## ZZ-II

Haifon said:


> 104Fs to go.


+ the 300m tall spire


----------



## jogiba

Tom.H said:


> Ridiculous vanity project..


 London vanity


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

august88 said:


> i stand corrected. the renderings for the jeddah tower reminded me of this tower from ho chi minh city on steroids. same with the burj al arab jumeirah. both helipads are an eyesore n the jeddah tower is no exception - viewing platform or not.


I agree. I like the building design and that's why I really hate that flying saucer crashed into its side. :nuts: The building is angular with sleek beautiful lines, all ruined by that round object stuck in its side. It just does not look good. They should have come up with something angular that matches the rest of the build, and something protruding on all three sides, to balance the building out. Having this thing on one side is just awkward. It looks like a lazy afterthought.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Haifon said:


> 104Fs to go. _(Plus the spire, as noted by ZZ-II)_


If we use this as a baseline for further approximations, we can estimate the pace they would have to keep up if they want it finished by a certain date.

Say for instance that there is one wing jump or core jump every 2 days (this seems to be faster than recent pace), they will have all the floors ready around late January 2020. I'd estimate another year for the spire, giving a topping out date in 2021. It'd take another year or two to finish the tower from that point, suggesting an opening date in 2022. That's at a fairly steady pace without any further significant delays.

To be ready in 2020, they would have to do one jump every day (would take 400 days or so, or until New Year's Eve 2018/2019), then finish the spire and the rest of the building in less than two years. Possibly doable, but it would require them to begin speeding up very, very soon, and keeping the tempo up for three years. For a while now, construction seems to have been done in spurts, making quick progress for a short while before stopping for months. I have certain doubts that the current project management would manage to achieve a high tempo and stick to it unless something changed drastically.

If they keep it to two jumps per week, it'd take four years just to top off the concrete. Not sure what implications that would have for the pace of the construction of the spire or internal works in the building, but either way the completion date would be pushed way into the 2020s.

But anyway, it seems like this building will be U/C for a few more years at the least. No need to book any tickets to Jeddah yet, in other words.


----------



## Abdullah-atta

the right wing jumped


----------



## Jillestalin




----------



## Heinrich Harrer

Awesome! And so much glass already!


----------



## Checoblett

November Update​


----------



## Fayez

^^ Height is 258 M


----------



## august88

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> I agree. I like the building design and that's why I really hate that flying saucer crashed into its side. :nuts: The building is angular with sleek beautiful lines, all ruined by that round object stuck in its side. It just does not look good. They should have come up with something angular that matches the rest of the build, and something protruding on all three sides, to balance the building out. Having this thing on one side is just awkward. It looks like a lazy afterthought.


In it's defense, the design without the viewing platform would have reminded me of the London Shard rather than the Bitexco Tower in Saigon. But damn that pimple ruins it. I feel like for a tower with 200 floors, having a view comes with the package but to each his own i suppose. When this tower is done, I'll be taking pictures without the platform.


----------



## Cliff

I quite like the saucer thing actually... breaks the monotonous continuity of the spire


----------



## Mohammad-Almarri

Expect a huge delay on this one


----------



## Mr.Boss

Prince Alwaleed bin Talal and Baker Bin Laden ( the owners of JT ) are both arrested in curruption cases in Saudi Arabia. &#55357;&#56848;


----------



## GulfArabia

Breaking News










Prince *Al-Waleed bin Talal* is chraged with money laundering &
corruption, arrested moments ago by the orders of the King.
*This might be the end of Kingdom Tower...*
hno:​


----------



## jogiba

> Binladin is not only the contractor building the tower, it is also a shareholder in the developer, holding a 16.66 per cent stake in Jeddah Economic Company.
> 
> Qila’a Jeddah Co also holds 16.66 per cent, while Prince Al Waleed bin Talal’s investment company, Kingdom Holding, and Jeddah-based Abrar Holding each own 33.3 per cent.


https://www.thenational.ae/business...ng-delayed-after-contractor-problems-1.173684


----------



## surfnasi

This Tower has so many problems,Im beginning to wonder if it will ever get finished


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Mr.Boss said:


> Prince Alwaleed bin Talal and Baker Bin Laden ( the owners of JT ) are both arrested in curruption cases in Saudi Arabia. ��


Are these arrests legitimate or is this part of the political shuffle going on in the country?


----------



## Khotso

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> Are these arrests legitimate or is this part of the political shuffle going on in the country?


Of course they're... Needless to say, alwaweed can kiss goodbye to his tower-stub @ middle of desert.

Alweed signed his own death-sentence when he tweeted this:










.


Not to mention... President Trump & Saudis New king are best buddies, they're both happy to see when that ass-clown is finally arrested!


----------



## JMR75

The crown prince has his own project for 3 shining cities in the desert, so in his vision for Saudi Arabia there's no place for a competing development such as Jeddah Tower.


----------



## BinSuroor

RIP JT


----------



## Mike-

naki said:


> Bad news!!!!Gods bless Jeddah Tower!!!!!!!!!!!!Be sure to finish :master:


Naki, your country has more supertalls than all other countries combined, why you worried so much about particularly this one? :lol:


----------



## Viewing Logic

Who knows maybe the crown Prince will take over for vision 2030


----------



## GulfArabia

Kingdom holdings.. stock drops 10%


----------



## pfupf

Cladding is continuing. So its not on hold yet.


----------



## Munwon

Its not going to be on hold. Money was already invested. Quit spreading drama


----------



## naki

Mike- said:


> Naki, your country has more supertalls than all other countries combined, why you worried so much about particularly this one? :lol:


Because I love Jeddah Tower,JT is the best building in my heart!


----------



## anone

fayzoon said:


> Bin Ladin Group had a financial crisis lately (and still not recovered)


fyi, Bakr bin Laden, chairman of Saudi Binladin Group is included in the arrested Princes and Ministers.

https://www.argaam.com/en/article/articledetail/id/513047
Saudi Arabia has arrested 11 princes including billionaire Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, as well as 38 former and current ministers, in a sweeping crackdown against corruption.

Saudi Arabia arrests 11 princes, 38 ministers in corruption probe
05-11-2017Argaam

The arrests came after the Kingdom on Saturday announced the formation of a new anti-corruption committee, to be headed by Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman. The princes and ministers arrested are as follows:

- Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, businessman and chairman of Tadawul-listed Kingdom Holding
- Prince Miteb bin Abdullah, former head of National Guard
- Prince Turki bin Abdullah, former governor of Riyadh
- Prince Turki bin Nasser, former head of the presidency of meteorology and environment
- Prince Fahad bin Abdullah bin Mohammed, former deputy defense minister
- Khaled Al Tuwaijry, former chief of the royal court
- Mohammed al-Tobaishi , former head of royal protocol
- Amr Al-Dabbagh, former minister of investment
- Saud Al Duwaish, former CEO of Saudi Telecom
- Saleh Kamel and sons, businessman
- Waleed Al Ibrahim, chairman of Middle East Broadcasting Center (MBC)
- Adel Faqih, Minister of Economy and Planning 
- Ibrahim Al Assaf, former finance minister
- Admiral Abdullah bin Sultan bin Mohammed, Naval Forces commander
- Khalid Almolhem, former director general at Saudi Arabian Airlines
- Bakr bin Laden, chairman of Saudi Binladin Group
- Mohammed Al Amoudi, businessman

Saudi Arabia’s King Salman on Saturday announced a cabinet shakeup, under which Mohammed al-Tuwaijri will replace Adel Fakieh as Saudi Arabia’s Minister of Economy and Planning, and Prince Khalid bin Abdulaziz bin Ayaf will replace Prince Miteb bin Abdullah bin Abdul Aziz as Minister of National Guard.

The King has also ordered Lieutenant General Abdullah al-Sultan, commander of the naval forces, to step down. He will be replaced by General Fahad al-Ghufaily.


----------



## mileymc1

It's good to see Saudi cracking down on the corruption. The country has a terrible reputation. With the new laws being approved such as women's rights also pushes in the right direction.

As much as this building is record breaking, an amazing achievement and I'm only talking from my point of view. A lot more needs to be done for me personally to consider visiting Saudi Arabia.

Much to do with politics, human rights, LBGTQ rights and general laws. However, a mega tall tower in a low to midrise non tourism, A non major historical (Eg: Rome), nor a non complete modern city (Eg: Dubai). Which also has a history of ignorance towards Westerners is not doing anything for me.

More than happy for the locals who this may help and those tourist it will bring. Amazing building and will be watching for updates, just won't be interested in visiting myself. Wish the project the best of luck however, I'm sure there are plenty of decent people in SA. They shouldn't have to change to please any other nation. At the same time tons of other nations have powerful landmarks and are friendly towards all backgrounds, faiths, sexualities.


----------



## Quicksilver

mileymc1 said:


> It's good to see Saudi cracking down on the corruption. The country has a terrible reputation. With the new laws being approved such as women's rights also pushes in the right direction.
> 
> As much as this building is record breaking, an amazing achievement and I'm only talking from my point of view. A lot more needs to be done for me personally to consider visiting Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Much to do with politics, human rights, LBGTQ rights and general laws. However, a mega tall tower in a low to midrise non tourism, A non major historical (Eg: Rome), nor a non complete modern city (Eg: Dubai). Which also has a history of ignorance towards Westerners is not doing anything for me.
> 
> More than happy for the locals who this may help and those tourist it will bring. Amazing building and will be watching for updates, just won't be interested in visiting myself. Wish the project the best of luck however, I'm sure there are plenty of decent people in SA. They shouldn't have to change to please any other nation. At the same time tons of other nations have powerful landmarks and are friendly towards all backgrounds, faiths, sexualities.


Main issue now is visa as well. It’s expensive and hard to get.


----------



## Checoblett

fayzoon said:


> ^^ Height is 258 M


why?


----------



## tonycro

Checoblett said:


> November Update​


wooow  :nuts::cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

mileymc1 said:


> It's good to see Saudi cracking down on the corruption. The country has a terrible reputation. With the new laws being approved such as women's rights also pushes in the right direction.


It's not about corruption, it's about deeming people corrupt so there is an excuse to have them purged. The consolidation of bin Salman's autocracy.


----------



## Fayez

Checoblett said:


> why?


because of the last jump (+4m)


----------



## Dubai_Boy

mileymc1 said:


> It's good to see Saudi cracking down on the corruption. The country has a terrible reputation. With the new laws being approved such as women's rights also pushes in the right direction.
> 
> As much as this building is record breaking, an amazing achievement and I'm only talking from my point of view. A lot more needs to be done for me personally to consider visiting Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Much to do with politics, human rights, LBGTQ rights and general laws. However, a mega tall tower in a low to midrise non tourism, A non major historical (Eg: Rome), nor a non complete modern city (Eg: Dubai). Which also has a history of ignorance towards Westerners is not doing anything for me.
> 
> More than happy for the locals who this may help and those tourist it will bring. Amazing building and will be watching for updates, just won't be interested in visiting myself. Wish the project the best of luck however, I'm sure there are plenty of decent people in SA. They shouldn't have to change to please any other nation. At the same time tons of other nations have powerful landmarks and are friendly towards all backgrounds, faiths, sexualities.


I agree. Stay where you are and enjoy the show via forums instead. We do have quite enough brits living here at around 250,000, let alone the thousands that visit to compensate losing you.


----------



## AC12

Amazing updates for the tallest in the world!


----------



## Arabian-Falcon

Jeddah has no history? lol It's been populated since the stone age and is renowned for being the gateway to the holy city of Makkah. In the heart of the city is Al-Balad, a UNESCO World Heritage site. Jeddah is also located beside one of the most spectacular coral reef in the word. This is just the tip of the iceberg. 
http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/1361


----------



## Quicksilver

Dubai_Boy said:


> I agree. Stay where you are and enjoy the show via forums instead. We do have quite enough brits living here at around 250,000, let alone the thousands that visit to compensate losing you.


You mean 250,000 in UAE? As Saudi has ten times less Brits:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/shared/spl/hi/in_depth/brits_abroad/html/mid_east.stm

Can you visit KSA easily yourself? I bet not.


----------



## Fayez

*OFFICIAL NEWS
*
*Saudi Arabian Monetary Authority: Freezing the personal accounts of the accused persons does not include the companies*

https://sabq.org/KvfVkW

So, no more drama


----------



## The-Real-Link

Well, that's going to make this region a mess for awhile. If people at this high of a level are being arrested or their funds held, I wonder what will go forward with the tower? Part of me would hope that they'd see it as being too important to not finish, but it's also not that far up yet and could just go on hold. Ouch.

Edit - Thanks Fayzoon. Nevermind. Still a big mess for the people though ;p


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

The-Real-Link said:


> Well, that's going to make this region a mess for awhile.


The Middle East has been a mess to various degrees since the Planck Epoch or so. I don't think this case will have much of an impact in the grand scheme of things.

That being said, it has become quite a bit more orderly in recent decades, so there's a good chance they'll finish this development, draw some tourism and business, and maybe even actually sort things out if we give them enough time.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

fayzoon said:


> Not idle, the top cranes were all moving today from 9 AM to 12 PM. See cam 2
> 
> That is a good sign :cheers:


"Moved" as in "operated and lifted things up and down" (preferrably more of the former), or as in "swung around in the wind because flexing reduces loads on the hinge"?


----------



## naki

wing pouring


----------



## wespje1990

not accurate












Alvarody said:


>


----------



## ZZ-II

Because the pic below is pretty old it seems.


----------



## naki

Somebody say 63F Somebody say 64F.And now.....Which one is ture?


----------



## luife100

droneriot said:


> Yes, some people never heard of "correlation does not imply causation." That theory cherry-picks there examples where the correlation exists, and neatly ignores all the other examples where it doesn't. Lots of great, ambitious projects have been built during times of enduring prosperity.


I think there is correlation indeed.

Big ambitious projects are conceived all the time, but it's just in a rising economy where they can become real. The more optimistic is the market the more ambitious are the projects aprobbed. Unfourtunately, every time the economy is going too good to be true, eventually a bubble is generated an then collapse. 

And it is obvious that the best projects in the cicle that actually become real are executed just before the collapse. For example, in the last cycle, had the bubble collapsed three-four years after Burj Khalifa, we would probably have Nakheel tower today as a marker of when the economy crashed.


----------



## Swagy

Construction is continuing


----------



## Swagy




----------



## droneriot

luife100 said:


> For example, in the last cycle, had the bubble collapsed three-four years after Burj Khalifa, we would probably have Nakheel tower today as a marker of when the economy crashed.


This last quote really demonstrates just how baseless and cherry-picked the concept is. For the correlation to be there, the observer simply picks any latest tall building as the one that marked the end, without any attribute to it other than it being the last. When in Shanghai, three respectively record-breaking China's tallest were built in a row and none correlated with a collapse of the economy, following your train of thought one can simply claim they each weren't grand or outrageous or whatever enough to be the usher of economic collapse. It's really just any random building picked for the theory and attached to the theory with no scientific falsifiability whatsoever.


----------



## luife100

droneriot said:


> This last quote really demonstrates just how baseless and cherry-picked the concept is. For the correlation to be there, the observer simply picks any latest tall building as the one that marked the end, without any attribute to it other than it being the last. When in Shanghai, three respectively record-breaking China's tallest were built in a row and none correlated with a collapse of the economy, following your train of thought one can simply claim they each weren't grand or outrageous or whatever enough to be the usher of economic collapse. It's really just any random building picked for the theory and attached to the theory with no scientific falsifiability whatsoever.


I think you don't get my point. I'm not saying that big buildings are causing the economy to collapse. I'm saying that it's the collapse what makes the last building to be impossible to overcome in the short term, at least until the next cycle begins.

I mean, they are related in the opposite way. Of course the "Cursed buildings theory" is too stupid to be taken seriously.


----------



## Fayez

I visited the site yesterday in Jeddah and the work was impressive there

I know there is no need to say it but, I have to "It really looks so huge when you visit it"

I saw a lot of workers in the field and the cranes were moving and being used

I will upload the pictures that I took there soon. this is one of them


----------



## jogiba

cropped image :


----------



## naki

2017.11.16 4:00AM


----------



## naki

2017.11.16 9:45AM


----------



## garcia.calavera

I just recently learned of this project , initially I thought it was a joke but than i see this thread and it's really happening. Question is why?? Why would you build a 1000 m tall building in the desert in one of the most restrictive and conservative countries in the world? I know they have money to spend and they are literally wasting it , but is it gonna be occupied with? I doubt its such a big demand for office space in that city , tourism is a joke , so why build it??


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

garcia.calavera said:


> I just recently learned of this project , initially I thought it was a joke but than i see this thread and it's really happening. Question is why?? Why would you build a 1000 m tall building in the desert in one of the most restrictive and conservative countries in the world? I know they have money to spend and they are literally wasting it , but is it gonna be occupied with? I doubt its such a big demand for office space in that city , tourism is a joke , so why build it??


Because they want it to be built. If it concerns you in any possible way, you are free to shut your eyes.


----------



## garcia.calavera

Riyadh Crusher said:


> Because they want it to be built. If it concerns you in any possible way, you are free to shut your eyes.


You just confirmed everything I just said , thanks. Carry on with the building and all that :cheers:


----------



## Fayez

garcia.calavera said:


> I just recently learned of this project , initially I thought it was a joke but than i see this thread and it's really happening. Question is why?? Why would you build a 1000 m tall building in the desert in one of the most restrictive and conservative countries in the world? I know they have money to spend and they are literally wasting it , but is it gonna be occupied with? I doubt its such a big demand for office space in that city , tourism is a joke , so why build it??


----------



## droneriot

luife100 said:


> I think you don't get my point. I'm not saying that big buildings are causing the economy to collapse. I'm saying that it's the collapse what makes the last building to be impossible to overcome in the short term, at least until the next cycle begins.
> 
> I mean, they are related in the opposite way. Of course the "Cursed buildings theory" is too stupid to be taken seriously.


Seen that way, the theory only works as the exact inversion of how it was originally proposed: That there are no giant buildings directly after an economic crash.

...which is like a truly stunning revelation. :lol:


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

garcia.calavera said:


> I just recently learned of this project , initially I thought it was a joke but than i see this thread and it's really happening. Question is why?? Why would you build a 1000 m tall building in the desert in one of the most restrictive and conservative countries in the world? I know they have money to spend and they are literally wasting it , but is it gonna be occupied with? I doubt its such a big demand for office space in that city , tourism is a joke , so why build it??


Arabia does get a lot of tourists, Muslims. In fact all Muslims are required to make at least one trip in their life time to Mecca, and there are 2billion of them. Jeddah is also where the airport is and where they will arrive. So in essence this project is like a "gateway" to welcome millions of Muslim tourists into the country and the "gateway" for them to head north to Mecca. Their plan might be to make Jeddah more "touristy" since Mecca is all about religion. Kind of like when people visit the Vatican, they spend most of their time, and money, in Rome. At least this is my impression for the plans for Jeddah, but for some reason the Arab posters on here are not being honest and instead choose to be condescending for no good reason what so ever. hno:


----------



## Fayez

Wednesday 15 / 11 / 2017


----------



## ThatOneGuy

This is getting huge!


----------



## Alvarody




----------



## ZZ-II

Old pic


----------



## GuitarAbuse

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> Arabia does get a lot of tourists, Muslims. In fact all Muslims are required to make at least one trip in their life time to Mecca, and there are 2billion of them. Jeddah is also where the airport is and where they will arrive. So in essence this project is like a "gateway" to welcome millions of Muslim tourists into the country and the "gateway" for them to head north to Mecca. Their plan might be to make Jeddah more "touristy" since Mecca is all about religion. Kind of like when people visit the Vatican, they spend most of their time, and money, in Rome. At least this is my impression for the plans for Jeddah, but for some reason the Arab posters on here are not being honest and instead choose to be condescending for no good reason what so ever. hno:


Exactly. These reasons and the oil money answers were answered quite a few times but frankly most of us are fed up with the same thing popping up practically every week.


----------



## toxtethogrady

I thought that new hotel complex had already made Mecca touristy enough. Nothing like a shopping mall overlooking your house of prayer, is there?


----------



## CarlitosPanz

It’s interesting the difference in concept for the cladding, compared to Burj Khalifa. In that case it was designed to enhance de complexity of the shape, its bulb forms, the setbacks... and here it’s a kind of _skin_, serving to the rotundity of the whole building as a sculpture...


----------



## loveland

*JEDDAH | Jeddah Tower | 1000m+ | 3281ft+ | 167 fl | U/C*

“ปลุกผี” “คอคลอดกะ” เส้นทางสายไหม เส้นใหม่ของโลก
https://youtu.be/R_zDYAq5X6Y
Sorry


----------



## naki




----------



## naki




----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

GuitarAbuse said:


> Exactly. These reasons and the oil money answers were answered quite a few times but frankly most of us are fed up with the same thing popping up practically every week.


I understand that, but remember, there are 7 billion people on this earth and some are just now finding out about this building. The questions will never end. So you can either ignore them, give them an honest answer, or insult them which will only perpetuate the negative image of the region. :cheers:


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ Good job, Naki. That proves cladding is progressing - what about at the top, is there any work going on there too?


----------



## Fayez

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> ^^ Good job, Naki. That proves cladding is progressing - what about at the top, is there any work going on there too?


Yeah all cranes were moving last Wednesday


----------



## naki

My eyes broken!


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

This one should also make people happy... as of 8 pm on the 19th of November, there is a concrete pour going on at the top of the core:











(not cropped at all)


----------



## ZZ-II

I hope they‘ll come back to one floor per week.


----------



## wespje1990

site looks busy. Can´t wait to see the endresult.


----------



## Bottle

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> I understand that, but remember, there are 7 billion people on this earth and some are just now finding out about this building. The questions will never end. So you can either ignore them, give them an honest answer, or insult them which will only perpetuate the negative image of the region. :cheers:


Luckily, Google is not into microtransaction yet. I think it it safe to assume the overwhelming majority of responses will be 'Interesting concept .. EXIST ARTICLE.' The few who are interested in the tower and emotionally invested in the country's economy should google it. I bet they will find great answers from analysts as supposed to city skyscraper junkies.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Bottle said:


> Luckily, Google is not into microtransaction yet. I think it it safe to assume the overwhelming majority of responses will be 'Interesting concept .. EXIST ARTICLE.' The few who are interested in the tower and emotionally invested in the country's economy should google it. I bet they will find great answers from analysts as supposed to city skyscraper junkies.


True but you've got it backwards. These people hear about the building on the news, or other sources and they do exactly as you suggest, they go to Google, and guess what, this thread is actually one of the top Google responses. Like it or not this thread is the "expert source" for the most up to date and accurate information on the building. So that's why they ask here, yet instead of getting an answer they get an insult. 

By the way, this is how I discovered SSC, when I was searching about the Burj Kalifa. I knew nothing about it and there was no more accurate source than the SSC thread on it's construction at the time.


----------



## jogiba

cropped with exposure adjustment :


----------



## ZZ-II

Kyll.Ing. said:


> 12 m above sea level, according to Wikipedia.


I think he meant the current height of the tower 

The tower must be 258m or 262m now, but i‘m not 100% sure.


----------



## Fayez

It should be 262m after the last jump on Wednesday


----------



## redbaron_012

When it is built...then what ?


----------



## Bottle

redbaron_012 said:


> When it is built...then what ?


then we charge $10 for people to jump off the top. Highly recommended.


----------



## alsaif2012

27/11/2017

F65


----------



## Ch.W

Awesome update:cheers2:
The thing is already huge, and the cladding looks nice in this highly reflective way


----------



## Jaldepiqui

Wow, thanks for the update! They are progressing quite cuick with the cladding!


By the way, regarding this diagram:



alsaif2012 said:


> 27/11/2017


Could you please explain what is this actually? And why seems to be a bit shorter than the "standard" diagram?


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

The elevator diagram (schematic)...


----------



## Fayez

Looks very huge already with 262 m

Imagine how huge after 500 m

Which means that this tower will get so much attention in a worldwide base while it is still below half the final height


----------



## naki

Jaldepiqui said:


> Wow, thanks for the update! They are progressing quite cuick with the cladding!
> 
> 
> By the way, regarding this diagram:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please explain what is this actually? And why seems to be a bit shorter than the "standard" diagram?


Obviously its 1600M old diagram!


----------



## pfupf

:banana::banana:Wing pouring!:banana::banana:


----------



## _mark

Jaldepiqui said:


> Wow, thanks for the update! They are progressing quite cuick with the cladding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, regarding this diagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please explain what is this actually? And why seems to be a bit shorter than the "standard" diagram?




A couple of observations. The rate the Façade is going on it will catch up with the structure before it reaches to 500m. 

Secondly, gee I wish the motorways in my city of Melbourne had the same amount of traffic as those in the pictures.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

fayzoon said:


> Looks very huge already with 262 m
> 
> Imagine how huge after 500 m
> 
> Which means that this tower will get so much attention in a worldwide base while it is still below half the final height





And imagine how HUGE at 1000 m...


----------



## goodybear

Cladding is looking good! :cheers:
I am surprised at the sheer amount of skyscrapers going up around the world with great cladding, so I was very happy when the cladding on this one also turned out to be just as good, if not even better than in the renders.


----------



## alsaif2012

Jaldepiqui said:


> Wow, thanks for the update! They are progressing quite cuick with the cladding!
> 
> 
> By the way, regarding this diagram:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please explain what is this actually? And why seems to be a bit shorter than the "standard" diagram?


When it is completed in 2018, the mixed-use Jeddah Tower (formerly Kingdom Tower) will become the new world’s tallest tower. It will contain multiple, stacked mixed-use population zones, including subterranean parking, building entry/amenity/retail floors, office floors, hotel levels, serviced apartment floors, six residential zones and two rooftop observatory/sky-terrace levels served by double-deck elevators. Each of these zones will be served by its own sets of local and express high-speed sky-lobby (SL) shuttle lifts. The project will be equipped with 36 gearless and 22 machine-room-less (MRL) elevators and eight escalators serving the estimated 4,000-5,250 tenants/occupants. The elevator groups will be provided with the most advanced, all-digital destination dispatching, motor and motion controls. Lift safety designs will include “lifeboat” evacuation capabilities, seismic and high wind designs, world-class lift-car ride qualities, and high car pressure (windage) mitigations.

elevatorworld


----------



## delphi7x10

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> I can not imagine that the mentioned 55 football fields of glass are on the tower itself.
> My calculation comes to a little more than half of that:
> 
> .........
> 
> Off course the above is only a rough calculation, but in no way I get to reach 55 football fields on the tower itself.
> I assume the remaining amount will be in the surrounding structures.
> But in total, it is indeed enormous !!!


Given that the company is a US firm, I ma sure they were talking about a US football field which is much smaller 100 X 50 yards. Try that those numbers.


----------



## biginberlin

IngMarco said:


> He is asking about the infrastructure, basic services like electricity, storm drain, water lines and sewer system, if there's already something done about that.


That was my point. 
Judging from photos, there is nothing of all that done right now. So i guess even when this tower is finished, nobody can move into the tower until those works are finished.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

biginberlin said:


> That was my point.
> Judging from photos, there is nothing of all that done right now. So i guess even when this tower is finished, nobody can move into the tower until those works are finished.


Then again, building that infrastructure around the tower will take considerably shorter time than it will take to finish the tower from now on. So I guess it could be done in parallel later on, and still everything could be done for opening day.


----------



## IngMarco

Kyll.Ing. said:


> Then again, building that infrastructure around the tower will take considerably shorter time than it will take to finish the tower from now on. So I guess it could be done in parallel later on, and still everything could be done for opening day.


I think we are all aware of that, it is a much simpler task. But that was not the question lol, I personally was wondering myself the same thing, so no, there's no infrastructure yet. Nothing wrong on answering bro, relax.


----------



## nNika

I can't believe, they are actually speeding up. I think they will speed up even more in couple of months. Although speed is not that great by far, if they continue to speed up we will have surprising number of floors constructed in week


----------



## delphi7x10

storyteller said:


> What about the inside?


If you look at the close up pictures of glass, you will see a lot of pipe and duct work is installed on the ceilings behind it.


----------



## EyesOfTheSkies

Checoblett said:


> *Floor 63? Since when? Which day?*
> The core was not jumping yet, it was on the 62nd floor.:?
> 
> *==========17/10/30 - F63 - 254M=========*
> 
> It is not true.
> The core jump to the 63rd floor, with 254m.
> Because of the wrong alsaif diagram, you continued wrong with the height.


No wonder! I am making this diagram on core jumps over time and I could never find the exact date for floor 63. This makes a ton of sense!


----------



## SMCYB

Checoblett said:


> Progress is very slow...


Maybe it takes a long time to get the building materials to where it is out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## jogiba

SMCYB said:


> Maybe it takes a long time to get the building materials to where it is out in the middle of nowhere.


Jeddah has more than twice the population of Las Vegas.


----------



## Fayez

jogiba said:


> Jeddah has more than twice the population of Las Vegas.


It is more than 5 times the population of Las Vegas

Those who are still saying in the middle of nowhere after all what's said are fooling themselves :nuts:


----------



## jhalsey

SMCYB said:


> Maybe it takes a long time to get the building materials to where it is out in the middle of nowhere.


There's no shortage of sand for the cement.


----------



## droneriot

fayzoon said:


> It is more than 5 times the population of Las Vegas
> 
> Those who are still saying in the middle of nowhere after all what's said are fooling themselves :nuts:


In English, the language you're posting in, the phrase "in the middle of nowhere" (used by city dwellers) refers to any unpopulated or sparsely populated area outside cities. Before you go on calling people fools, maybe you should understand the language you're saying it in? It does not matter what the population of Jeddah is, Jeddah Tower isn't being built in Downtown Jeddah, it's being built in the middle of nowhere. Simple, no? :lol:


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

In that case we could also say that Burj Khalifa was built in the middle of nowhere.
Same as Dubai Creek Tower...


So, it doesn't mean much.


----------



## jogiba

droneriot said:


> In English, the language you're posting in, the phrase "in the middle of nowhere" (used by city dwellers) refers to any unpopulated or sparsely populated area outside cities. Before you go on calling people fools, maybe you should understand the language you're saying it in? It does not matter what the population of Jeddah is, Jeddah Tower isn't being built in Downtown Jeddah, it's being built in the middle of nowhere. Simple, no? :lol:


It's not in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Quicksilver

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> In that case we could also say that Burj Khalifa was built in the middle of nowhere.
> Same as Dubai Creek Tower...
> 
> 
> So, it doesn't mean much.


True for both, actually.


----------



## Nuwanda

droneriot said:


> In English, the language you're posting in, the phrase "in the middle of nowhere" (used by city dwellers) refers to any unpopulated or sparsely populated area outside cities. Before you go on calling people fools, maybe you should understand the language you're saying it in? It does not matter what the population of Jeddah is, Jeddah Tower isn't being built in Downtown Jeddah, it's being built in the middle of nowhere. Simple, no? :lol:


Technically, that's true. But it goes to the bigger point about why these megatalls are built in certain locations at all.

In highly dense urban areas they are built because economic factors demand that they be built high. But why build so high when there is plenty of land upon which to build buildings which would satisfy the local economic pressures with far less cost?

In most cities available land is built on until all the land is filled and then a process of supply and demand kicks in making building high a necessity. What we have here is not a result of that but of something else. Las Vegas was referenced above but in Vegas there's a huge suburban infrastructure for a large middle class population. The only tall buildings in Vegas are commercial buildings and those are mainly casinos.

These buildings are stunts built for a country that has a tiny middle class but many wealthy clients and visitors. So be it. If the developers have confidence that they can sell the space, all power to them. 

Wouldn't happen in Vegas because it couldn't be justified economically. Yet there's no shortage of wealth in that city. Nor in New York, or Chicago, or London, or in numerous other places.


----------



## Fayez

droneriot said:


> In English, the language you're posting in, the phrase "in the middle of nowhere" (used by city dwellers) refers to any unpopulated or sparsely populated area outside cities. Before you go on calling people fools, maybe you should understand the language you're saying it in? It does not matter what the population of Jeddah is, Jeddah Tower isn't being built in Downtown Jeddah, it's being built in the middle of nowhere. Simple, no? :lol:


It is being built inside Jeddah and the area of the project is big. So, the tower is being built in the middle of that area, not nowhere

He is saying that the distance might take a while to reach the tower. There is no 100 Kilometer or something. Not even 1 Kilometer

So, check back again what he said so that you get the point


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Maybe with "in the middle of nowhere", he meant "far from civilization"? Then it'd be a question of politics, not geography.


----------



## krkseg1ops

This tower doesn't give me such novelty feeling as Burj Dubai did. It's just a taller version of it, very tall but uninspiring design-wise. I used to like it when they announced it but now I see that's it not going to by anything special except the height.


----------



## Fayez

krkseg1ops said:


> This tower doesn't give me such novelty feeling as Burj Dubai did. It's just a taller version of it, very tall but uninspiring design-wise. I used to like it when they announced it but now I see that's it not going to by anything special except the height.


Acknowledged, your opinion matters a lot, sir


----------



## Fayez

Finally, they started working on the cladding in the middle


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Cladding is going fast.


It will be a very accurate job to get the panels neatly aligned because the total structure is so smooth and flat.
I cannot wait to see the parts where the outside has a different shape, higher on the tower.


----------



## eeee.

jhalsey said:


> There's no shortage of sand for the cement.


I think you can't use desert sand for cement. Sand gets more expensive these days due to the limited sources.

Saudi Arabia maybe even imports sand (?). I don't know.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Desert sand cannot be used for construction purposes


----------



## toxtethogrady

eeee. said:


> Saudi Arabia maybe even imports sand (?). I don't know.


I just disembarked from a coal ship that arrived in Newcastle, and that surprised me.:nuts:


----------



## naki

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzIzMjc5OTUyMA==.html








BIG NEWS!!!! According to CDO,the final height will be 1100+m!!!!


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ Good find! Yes, "almost, roughly 300 m above BK..." sounds like over 1100 m. 

But do we agree that a finishing date of Dec. 2019 is hopelessly optimistic?


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> But do we agree that a finishing date of Dec. 2019 is hopelessly optimistic?


Indeed. They still have some 100 floors to go, which means 400 formwork jumps (core + three wings). If they continue at the current pace of two formwork jumps per week (or less - the last reported core jump was two weeks ago), the concrete work alone should take more than two years.


----------



## AltinD

Well, with the owner/chairman of the developing company allegedly hanging head-down from his feet at the Ritz Carlton in Riyadh and "politely asked" to hand over billions from his fortune, chances are ......


----------



## Tom_Green

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

YES !!!! They changing the law so i can visit the tower when it`s finished. 

https://www.n-tv.de/reise/Saudi-Arabien-oeffnet-sich-Alleinreisende-article20193388.html
Sorry it`s in German but from 2018 they will allow individual tourists in SA.


----------



## germantower

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> ^^ Good find! Yes, "almost, roughly 300 m above BK..." sounds like over 1100 m.
> 
> *But do we agree that a finishing date of Dec. 2019 is hopelessly optimistic?*


This is the most useless question ever.


----------



## ilkamoi

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> ^^ Good find! Yes, "almost, roughly 300 m above BK..." sounds like over 1100 m.
> 
> But do we agree that a finishing date of Dec. 2019 is hopelessly optimistic?


I wonder is it 25 additional floors or just 100m of solid concrete?


----------



## mareks96

ilkamoi said:


> I wonder is it 25 additional floors or just 100m of solid concrete?


hollow concrete I would say


----------



## ZZ-II

cladding is progressing well but no core pour since weeks, really disappointing.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

ilkamoi said:


> I wonder is it 25 additional floors or just 100m of solid concrete?



I would guess steel.
The top 200 m is already planned in steel, so it seems modst logic that a longer steel spire could be constructed.


No idea what this means for the crane plan.
Now, the top crane is planned to rise up to 1000 m.
Probably 100 m can be added to that.


Time will tell...


----------



## ilkamoi

mareks96 said:


> hollow concrete I would say


So it's safe to say that roughly half of building's height will be not habitable. Cheaters!


----------



## jogiba

It's safe to say it will have more habitable area than Dubai Creek Tower.


----------



## ZZ-II

We don‘t know how the final plans look like. We just have a floor plan for the 1001m version, so just wait.


----------



## delphi7x10

droneriot said:


> In English, the language you're posting in, the phrase "in the middle of nowhere" (used by city dwellers) refers to any unpopulated or sparsely populated area outside cities. Before you go on calling people fools, maybe you should understand the language you're saying it in? It does not matter what the population of Jeddah is, Jeddah Tower isn't being built in Downtown Jeddah, it's being built in the middle of nowhere. Simple, no? :lol:


Nobody called anyone a fool, to say you are fooling yourself, is not in anyway the same as saying you are fool, that too is in the English language.
Secondly if you look at Bing maps, you will see it is not the middle of no where, it is on a vacant lot on the edge of town. The city is coming down two side of the project, as you can see in many of the posted pictures.


----------



## delphi7x10

Nuwanda said:


> Technically, that's true. But it goes to the bigger point about why these megatalls are built in certain locations at all.
> ...
> ... The only tall buildings in Vegas are commercial buildings and those are mainly casinos.
> 
> These buildings are stunts built for a country that has a tiny middle class but many wealthy clients and visitors. So be it. If the developers have confidence that they can sell the space, all power to them.
> 
> Wouldn't happen in Vegas because it couldn't be justified economically. Yet there's no shortage of wealth in that city. Nor in New York, or Chicago, or London, or in numerous other places.


Casinos are mostly two story's max, the high building are the hotels which are part of the development. Just as these building in the middle east all have hotels and apartment's in them and there is a reason for that. You don't want a hotel guest or tenant to have to walk too far, so you go tall, and keep the walk from the lift to the room short.


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

jogiba said:


> It's not in the middle of nowhere.



This apears to be brand new motorway.


----------



## Mefu

Tom_Green said:


> :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
> 
> YES !!!! They changing the law so i can visit the tower when it`s finished.
> 
> https://www.n-tv.de/reise/Saudi-Arabien-oeffnet-sich-Alleinreisende-article20193388.html
> Sorry it`s in German but from 2018 they will allow individual tourists in SA.


I feel kinda relieved haha :banana:
Maybe we'll see us in 2021 (or whenever it will be finished) in front of this magnificent building!
Greets from Hamburg!!


----------



## micrip

Ivan the Immigrant said:


> This apears to be brand new motorway.


...in 2005, maybe. The main travel lanes show quite a bit of wear. They just don't allow trash there. It is very clean.


----------



## goodybear

I think it depends on the viewpoint. This tower is built in an area where there is a lot of empty space around it yes, but that will be developed in the future. And a quick look at google maps can tell us it is located pretty much right on the outskirts of Jeddah, a city with over 3.4 million inhabitants (so definitely not in the middle of nowhere). Same was said for the Lakhta Center in St. Petersburg, but it just depends on the angle you look at it.



Ritmo-F said:


> link





AKZEN said:


> Станислав Забурдаев


----------



## Jordan Tan

jogiba said:


>


Burj Khalifa look like


----------



## Swagy

naki said:


> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzIzMjc5OTUyMA==.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG NEWS!!!! According to CDO,the final height will be 1100+m!!!!


Someone change the title to 1100+ meters


----------



## DIMMER

I think in the year 2138 this building is finished


----------



## Fayez

DIMMER said:


> I think in the year 2138 this building is finished


----------



## Lisimah

Weekly progress:


----------



## Fayez

delphi7x10 said:


> Nobody called anyone a fool, to say you are fooling yourself, is not in anyway the same as saying you are fool, that too is in the English language.
> Secondly if you look at Bing maps, you will see it is not the middle of no where, it is on a vacant lot on the edge of town. The city is coming down two side of the project, as you can see in many of the posted pictures.


At least now, I know that my level in the language is better than his :lol:


----------



## skyline13

SMCYB said:


> Maybe it takes a long time to get the building materials to where it is out in the middle of nowhere.


IMHO
1. he's underestimated jeddah or SA/ME globally
2. he's never seen a map


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Well, as of 9:30 am local time, there is work going on at JT. No break for Christmas, unlike in Western countries. Maybe one more core jump before New Year's Day?


----------



## naki

Impossible,havent pour yet,wondering why take so long time no core pouring ^^^^


----------



## Alvarody




----------



## SMCYB

skyline13 said:


> IMHO
> 1. he's underestimated jeddah or SA/ME globally
> 2. he's never seen a map


It was more just commentary on this being a vanity building. There's no real reason for it being so tall other than to get attention. With that said, I'm very excited about it being built. :banana:


----------



## Ultros

SMCYB said:


> It was more just commentary on this being a vanity building. There's no real reason for it being so tall other than to get attention.


Thank you for pointing that out though, all this time I thought this was being built out of need.


----------



## Fayez

Ultros said:


> Thank you for pointing that out though, all this time I thought this was being built out of need.


Yes, it is being built just to look at it from the outside, the floors will not be used. 

So, it is not being built out of need. You think?


----------



## Khotso

_*Saudis Seek $6 Billion From Alwaweed*
Prince Alwaweed bin Talal, detained since early November in a corruption probe, faces a demand from Saudi Arabian authorities of at least $6 billion to win his freedom, the Wall Street Journal reported._
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...illion-from-alwaleed-wall-street-journal-says


----------



## naki

2017.12.28


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ As of 8 a.m. local time, they are still working on the pouring:


----------



## Melbourne Muse

Anybody know approx how tall the core is at present and what the expected completion date is?


----------



## Fayez

Melbourne Muse said:


> Anybody know approx how tall the core is at present and what the expected completion date is?


262 m , Dec. 2019


----------



## Fayez




----------



## toxtethogrady

DIMMER said:


> I think in the year 2138 this building is finished


It's still going to open sooner than the Hotel Ryugyong...:bash::nuts:


----------



## Zenru

Looking good


----------



## naki

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> ^^ Good find! Yes, "almost, roughly 300 m above BK..." sounds like over 1100 m.





ilkamoi said:


> I wonder is it 25 additional floors or just 100m of solid concrete?











In my opinion,to increase height, the only way is adjust this point.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

10:30 am, Sunday, January 14. A core crane appears to be getting ready to make a jump...


----------



## Khotso

fayzoon said:


> The project construction speed almost stopped right after announcement of the new tower (Feb 2016) in Dubai that will be topped out higher than this one
> 
> Who know if they want it to finish before to try and may change the design of the tower at the top of Jeddah Tower
> 
> Everything is possible ...
> 
> *But, we are the winners of this competition at the end*, especially when we are 100% sure that they will both be higher than 1100 meters high :cheers:
> 
> Such a great time ahead


----------



## Fayez

Khotso said:


>


Not all of us are in prison


----------



## mdraz

city of the future said:


> My only guess is the location of the concrete batching plant, is it off site or on site?


It is on Site ..


----------



## _mark

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> 10:30 am, Sunday, January 14. A core crane appears to be getting ready to make a jump...




Wouldn’t the cranes be jumping or climbing cranes? Climb up the shaft as it rises?


----------



## Urban Dave

jogiba said:


>


I wonder what they are testing in order to put an isolated facade glass in this place...


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Maybe just if they can start on a second series of glass higher up, an still can connect nicely with the class from below.


It's all tolerances adding up to each other.
That, combines with the curving that changes at some levels, makes it quite complicated, I think.


----------



## uakoops

_mark said:


> Wouldn’t the cranes be jumping or climbing cranes? Climb up the shaft as it rises?


Sometimes they have the crane hold a tower section as they climb it, for balance.

Here's a nice video showing the process of removing a tower section from an external climbing crane. You can see that the crane holds a weight during the process for balance.


----------



## WhiteGerbera

From the architect AS+GG via twitter today.


----------



## For you

> Kingdom Holding awards SAR 620 mln contract for Jeddah Tower
> 
> Kingdom Holding Co.’s 33.35 percent-owned associate, Jeddah Economic Co. (JEC), awarded today a SAR 620 million contract to Al-Fouzan Trading & General Construction Co. to build the infrastructure networks of Jeddah Tower and Jeddah Economic City.
> 
> 
> 
> Construction works are set to be completed in 12 months, the Saudi-listed firm said in a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> In 2015, JEC, the developer of Jeddah Tower and Jeddah Economic City project, had signed an agreement with Alinma Investment to form a SAR 8.4 billion Sharia-compliant real estate fund to develop the first phase of Jeddah Economic City and complete construction of Jeddah Tower, Argaam reported.
> 
> 
> The other stockholders in JEC are Abrar International Holding Co. (33.35%), Saudi Binladin Group (16.63%) and businessman Abdurrahman Sharbatly (16.67%).


...


----------



## Viewing Logic

http://www.cnn.com/style/article/jeddah-tower-saudi-arabia-new/index.html

CNN piece

Tower down for 2020, Binladen CEO and Talal have no play in completion


----------



## pfupf

:banana::banana::banana:Core pouring!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## pfupf

So that's 3 weeks after the last core pouring.


----------



## naki

^^^^still slowlyhno:


----------



## ZZ-II

naki said:


> ^^^^still slowlyhno:


But several times faster than the last half year ^^


----------



## osamah

*Kingdom Holding Company awards SR 620 Million Infrastructure Networks Contract for JT & JEC*


​


*January 17, 2018
kingdom.com.sa​*


*Kingdom Holding Company’s CEO Signs SR 620 Million Infrastructure Networks Contract for Jeddah Tower & Jeddah Economic City Project Eng. Almaiman: “The signing of the Infrastructure contract will open the doors to investment opportunities in the Jeddah Economic City Project for all”*




The CEO of Kingdom Holding Company (KHC), Eng. Talal Almaiman, who is also Board Member of the Jeddah Economic Company (JEC), the developer of the Jeddah Tower and the Jeddah Economic City’s project, signed a 620 Million Saudi Riyal agreement on behalf of the JEC partners (which includes Kingdom Holding Company), to commence work on its infrastructure networks for the Jeddah Tower, soon to be the world’s tallest tower, and Jeddah Economic City. The work is to be completed within 12 months by the Al-Fouzan Trading & General Construction Company.

The signing ceremony took place on Wednesday 17th January 2018 at KHC’s headquarter in Riyadh, in the presence of Mr. Saleh Al Henaki – CEO of Alinma Investment Company, Mr. Sultan AlKusayer – Fund Manager, Mr. Mohammed Al Eisa – Assistant Fund Manager, Mr. Tarik Al Fouzan, CEO of Al Fouzan Trading & General Construction Company and Mr. Mounib Hammoud, CEO of JEC.

Eng. Talal Almaiman stated, “This contract is one of the largest private infrastructure contracts in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and the signing of the infrastructure contract will open the doors to investment opportunities for all.

Mr. Mounib Hammoud, CEO of JEC commented: “The implementation of the advanced infrastructure is considered an essential step in positioning this mega development as a world class project. The works are going according to the set timeframe and soon, plots of land will be available and ready for development by local & international investors with all support services and utilities that includes: state of the art infrastructure, district cooling, gas networks, streets furnishing and finishing, generous public open spaces, gardens and other elements of an environmentally friendly smart city. This project offers the tallest Tower in the World, a sustainable mixed-use environment, residential apartments for most budgets, a tourism retail and leisure destination and a business center. Jeddah Economic City Project will anchor the growth of Jeddah and will offer thousands of job opportunities for young Saudis in various fields.”


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## mdraz

Urban Dave said:


> I wonder what they are testing in order to put an isolated facade glass in this place...


They covered that part to make a mock up room of four seasons hotel.


----------



## mdraz

They covered that part to make a mock up room of four seasons hotel @ level 24


----------



## naki

2018.1.18


----------



## jogiba

K.S.A said:


>


Better full 16:9 screen quality :
http://edition.cnn.com/videos/tv/2018/01/11/jeddah-tower-one-square-meter.cnn


----------



## naki




----------



## AlphaBetaGamma001

I think the cladding looks great


----------



## Supaplex

So 167 or 252 floors? I am confused?


----------



## ZZ-II

Supaplex said:


> So 167 or 252 floors? I am confused?


252 floors in total but just 167 are useable. But the numbers may not be final yet.


----------



## Largechris

jogiba said:


> Better full 16:9 screen quality :
> http://edition.cnn.com/videos/tv/2018/01/11/jeddah-tower-one-square-meter.cnn


Nice video, thanks

The boss of JECP says in the video it will be completed on schedule by 2020.
Also that the rents for the other buildings looking at the tower will be higher than the rents in the tower itself. 

We all want to see this finished, and hopefully travel there, but those two comments alone suggest a considerable detachment from reality sadly within JECP.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Just like how Emaar said the Burj is 200 stories high (or as high as a 200 floor building), that's just by raw height. Same with Jeddah Tower. It's structurally as high as a 252 story building (at ~4m per average floor). But of course we know it doesn't actually have that many floors, or if it does it may only be indicated internally / on architectural technical diagrams.


----------



## mdraz

from 167 to 252 its just the spire


----------



## ZZ-II

seems the formworks didn't rise yet after the last pour a few days ago.


----------



## naki

fixing rebar now^^


----------



## Fayez

This slowness must be on purpose


----------



## Edil Arda

Cladding looks so plain.


----------



## dubai 26

11 jan 2018


----------



## Ultros

Edil Arda said:


> Cladding looks so plain.


It does seem a little 'basic' for a tower of such grand proportions..


----------



## podciag

^^
my thoughts exactly, bit short of ideas


----------



## Fayez

New core jump (9:00 AM cam 2)


----------



## Fayez

cam 1


----------



## austinsteev1

Is there a projection date as to when this will be topped off?


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

That date, even the Prince can not tell you in this stage.


----------



## city of the future

If they are even serious to even finish this thing its to replace the contractor, that is a given and re-tender the package


----------



## delphi7x10

city of the future said:


> If they are even serious to even finish this thing its to replace the contractor, that is a given and re-tender the package


Do you what their contracts are with Four Seasons, or with the main office tenants? If they have contracts that say they move in in 2021,, then guess what you don't want to finish much before that. When you build you time with move in, not how fast you can go,, because it is the folks who move in that pay the bills.


----------



## Jaldepiqui

fayzoon said:


> New core jump (9:00 AM cam 2)


Can anyone tell if this jump is to one of the mechanical floors? That would explain the delay on jumping this time, as they have always to apply some modifications due to the change on the height.


----------



## Assemblage23

K.S.A said:


>


Look at 1:14; the floor area looks quite small, they're barely at level 22 and it keeps tapering upwards.


----------



## hazmikd

when do you think the surrounding smaller towers will start? (as in the animation video many towers look around JT)


----------



## jhalsey

It will be tapering for all of its height.


----------



## Fayez




----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

The second photo proves clearly that JT is part of the 2030-project.


So we can be absolutely sure that it will be completed ! :banana:




Those who still have doubt: please stop arguing...!


----------



## Gabriel900

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> The second photo proves clearly that JT is part of the 2030-project.


How is this a good thing  we will have to wait 12 years now for completion


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

I estimate 4 years from now...


----------



## SMCYB

fayzoon said:


>


Thank you, thank you, thank you for posting the picture this size so I can see the whole building on my screen!


----------



## Fayez

Gabriel900 said:


> How is this a good thing  we will have to wait 12 years now for completion



The 1st step and the main step of the 2030 vision is the national transformation program *2020*

But, when we talk about the whole project of Jeddah Economic City, the estimation would be around 2027


----------



## The-Real-Link

I always figured the 2030 figure was for the entire development, not the tower. I still will find it hard to believe they'll meet the 2019 deadline. Probably 2020 at best.


----------



## jogiba




----------



## naki

Core pouring now !!!They maybe in hurry:banana::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mr.Boss

naki said:


> Core pouring now !!!They maybe in hurry:banana::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


So 3 days since last jump, Isn't ? 
Wow that will make me live here in this thread lol


----------



## ZZ-II

Wow, 3 pours in a pretty short time already. I hope they‘ll hold that speed!


----------



## Jillestalin

How tall is it now?


----------



## Fayez

Jillestalin said:


> How tall is it now?


I think 262 meters but, not sure


----------



## naki

^^ obviously 266M now! before last jump already 262M!


----------



## DeaconG

Mr.Boss said:


> Work will stop again because of delayed salaries
> All workers are refusing to work today
> Some problems is happening there and police was involved as well


Hmm...this sounds familiar...
AH! I-69 in Indiana last year when the prime contractor quit paying their subs!


----------



## mdraz

ZZ-II said:


> I just wonder why the site is dark this evening.[/QUOT
> 
> Came to know that this project will be ON HOLD for six months..Labors refused to work for non payment of salaries.


----------



## Gabriel900

mdraz said:


> Came to know that this project will be ON HOLD for six months..Labors refused to work for non payment of salaries.


show us a proof of that? how do you know?


----------



## upuptothesky

This is the next ryugyong hotel. hno:


----------



## Fayez

mdraz said:


> ZZ-II said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wonder why the site is dark this evening.[/QUOT
> 
> *Came to know that this project will be ON HOLD for six months..Labors refused to work for non payment of salaries.*
> 
> 
> 
> ON hold for six months? Non-payment of salaries? LoL, you made me feel like you are the one responsible for their payments
> 
> *The workers are obviously in some surroundings' work these days as you can see here in this afternoon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And remember, your words reflect your personality, next time at least find a proof first :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## pdvd

upuptothesky said:


> This is the next ryugyong hotel. hno:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## robert_krk

Mr.Boss said:


> Work will stop again because of delayed salaries
> All workers are refusing to work today
> Some problems is happening there and police was involved as well


Huge project, huge problems - sorry for worker.
It's amazing how big is this building!


----------



## jhalsey

It would be a terrible shame to abandon it now it's come this far. But There is a precedent - Shanghai Financial Centre was mothballed for 10 years and they eventually completed it.


----------



## womfalcs3

It wouldn't be a surprise, but they can't just have an empty structure that close to Jeddah. They will eventually finish it. It would be a continuation of projects all over Saudi not being finished on schedule; the Haramain high-speed rail, KAEC, the Riyadh Metro, Jeddah's new airport.


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

*Jeddah Tower going ahead after Saudi corruption purge*










Construction of the world's tallest skyscraper in Jeddah is going ahead, the head of the consortium behind the $1.5 billion project said, despite the detention of some businessmen backing the plan in Saudi Arabia's crackdown on corruption.

His comments were a sign that the government is trying to prevent the purge from disrupting major economic development schemes, even as authorities seize billions of dollars of assets from detainees in settlements of allegations against them.

"We have faced delays. In projects of this magnitude you always have delays - I hope we'll recover the delays we've had. We will be open for business by 2020, hopefully," Mounib Hammoud, chief executive of Jeddah Economic Co (JEC), said in an interview.

JEC is owned by Saudi investors including Kingdom Holding Co, which has a 33 percent stake, and construction giant Saudi Binladin Group, which has 16.6 percent and is the project's main contractor. Both those companies were affected by the corruption purge.

Kingdom's owner, Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, was detained for nearly three months before being freed in January. He insisted publicly he was innocent of any wrongdoing, but Saudi officials said he agreed to an undisclosed financial settlement after admitting to unspecified "violations".

Binladin chairman Bakr Bin Laden and some family members were also detained, and the firm said last month that part of their shareholdings in it might be transferred to the state in a settlement. Most or all of the men have now been released.

The government said last week that financial settlements reached with dozens of people totalled over $100 billion so far, and that assets including real estate, shareholdings, securities and cash were being seized.

Hammoud said there had been no changes in ownership of the JEC, however.

Binladin has been hurt by financial difficulties in the past couple of years as the construction sector has slumped. But Hisham Jomah, chief development officer of the project, said Binladin retained enough manpower and technical capacity to build the record-breaking skyscraper.

The Jeddah Tower, featuring residential and hotel space as well as shopping facilities, is projected to be over 1,000 metres (3,281 feet) tall, eclipsing Dubai's Burj Khalifa, which is currently the world's tallest building at over 828 metres.

Construction has reached the 63rd floor and the superstructure - the concrete shell and the cladding - is to be completed next year, Jomah said, adding that delays in some areas were inevitable because of technical challenges.

*The concrete mix has to be approved by a structural engineering firm in Chicago every month, given the potential impact on it of Jeddah's changing temperatures and winds, while experts must check almost every week that the tower is 100 percent vertical.*

"Between theory and application, what has been designed and what is actually on site - that is quite another world," Jomah said.

*JEC will sign this week a contract with power utility Saudi Electricity Co to build a 134 megawatt substation to serve the project, Hammoud said, adding that his company had begun negotiations with investors to build hotels at the site.
*
http://www.arabianbusiness.com/construction/389437-jeddah-tower-going-ahead-after-saudi-corruption-purge


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

*Kingdom Holding Company’s CEO Signed 180 Million SAR Electrical Power Agreement for Jeddah Economic City & Jeddah Tower Projec*

The CEO of Kingdom Holding Company (KHC), Eng. Talal Almaiman, who is also Board Member of the Jeddah Economic Company (JEC), signed at an estimate cost of 180 Million Saudi Riyal electrical power agreement on behalf of the JEC partners (which includes Kingdom Holding Company) with Eng. Ziad Mohammed Al Shiha, CEO of Saudi Electric Company (SEC). 

The signing ceremony took place on Wednesday 7th February 2018 at SEC headquarters in Riyadh, in the presence of Eng. Laith Ahmed Al-Bassam, President & CEO National Grid SA, Eng. Khaled Saad Al-Rashed, CEO of Saudi Electricity Project Development Company, Eng. Mansour Abdulrahman Al-Qahtani, Executive Vice President of Distribution & Customer Services, Mr. Mounib Hammoud, CEO of JEC, Dr. Hisham Jomah, Chief Development Officer of JEC, Mr. Sultan AlKusayer – Fund Manager of Alinma Jeddah Economic City (AJEC), and Mr. Mohammed Al Eisa – Assistant Fund Manager of AJEC.

Eng. Almaiman stated, “By signing this important electrical power agreement, the main infrastructure services of Jeddah Economic City and Jeddah Tower are considered complete.”

Mr. Mounib Hammoud, CEO of JEC commented: “The importance of signing this agreement is that it marks the start of the medium voltage sub-station which will take about 3 years as it’s the main key driver for all the support services in addition to supplying the City and Tower with electricity for phase one. Moreover, we will be signing off additional agreements to supply the project with domestic water supply and a district cooling plant for the city that we will be announcing soon.”


----------



## Memo840

Great news! thanks for posting, you should credit your sources though.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

"Completion of concrete structure and cladding next year".
That is 2019.

It is challenging. Very challenging...

But: Good news !!!

:banana:


----------



## ZZ-II

I believe it when i see it. they‘ve to increase the speed about 5 times to reach their goal.


----------



## pdvd

Yeah right... this is not gonna happen...


----------



## upuptothesky

Pictures of sheiks shaking hands are inflationary in this thread.


----------



## naki

BUT.
Cranes still no any actionshno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## hassaanb

Hello dears

I’m a civil engineer student in Um Alqura university and i’m a member of students council. We are looking to visit kingdom tower project, can any one help us?


----------



## toxtethogrady

The builders are claiming the project is moving ahead, despite "inevitable" delays...

http://timesofoman.com/article/127781


----------



## Mr.Boss

Any one can provide me the final plan of the Jeddah economic city ? I


----------



## jogiba

*The same thing happened at Burj Dubai in 2006 !*



> Workers protest at Burj Dubai construction site
> 
> Angry workers went on a rampage on two construction sites in Dubai Wednesday, demanding improved working conditions. Employed by the Al Naboodah, the workers are employed at two prestigious projects in Dubai – Airport Terminal 1 and Burj Dubai.
> 
> Problems commenced initially at the Burj Dubai site on Tuesday evening where workers started protesting against a payment delay.
> 
> Some 4,000 workers on the emerging Burj Dubai tower and surrounding housing developments clashed with security forces Tuesday night, broke into temporary offices and smashed computers and files, and destroyed about two dozen cars and construction equipment, witnesses said.


https://www.albawaba.com/business/workers-protest-burj-dubai-construction-site


----------



## KNR

Is that true about payment delay? Very sad if true (to workers).


----------



## Fayez

What about Bin Ladin? Is it true that a bankruptcy happened to them?


----------



## ALBERT SOLER

KNR said:


> Is that true about payment delay? Very sad if true (to workers).


Well, it seems that if you are working there, you don´t have the same rights as if you were working in Sweden or Denmark. Can you believe it?. I´m joking, of course.


----------



## Fayez

Actually, BinLadin Group is doing OK in the construction of King Abdulaziz Expansion Project and others. Something is very weird here. Unless they are slowing down ON PURPOSE


----------



## delphi7x10

frankfurtgermany said:


> So weird.. I remember people in this forum told me this project was already fully financed.


Having the project funded, and paying the subs are unrelated, lots of projects have problems have problem because subs claim they were not paid.


----------



## falp6

*Construction on world’s tallest tower moves forward*

Construction on the world’s tallest building is finally moving forward. Officials from Jeddah Economic Company (JEC), the firm behind the Jeddah Tower, an almost 3,300-foot-tall cloudbuster, told area media that after some roadblocks, the $1.5 billion project is moving ahead.

“We have faced delays. In projects of this magnitude you always have delays—I hope we’ll recover the delays we’ve had,” Mounib Hammoud, chief executive of JEC, told Times of Oman. “We will be open for business by 2020, hopefully.”

The tower, in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia, will feature apartments, a hotel, and retail. When it tops out, the Jeddah Tower will reach 3,281 feet, a full 559 feet taller than the Burj Khalifa in Dubai. Both structures were designed by Chicago’s Adrian Smith. Every week, structural engineers at Thornton Tomasetti have to check the concrete mixture to ensure changing temperatures and wind conditions don’t affect the integrity of the building.

So far, crews have ascended to the 63rd floor, and the concrete shell and cladding will be completed next year.

Source: https://archpaper.com/2018/02/construction-on-worlds-tallest-tower-moves-forward/


----------



## Cadaeib

if cladding is finished next year i'll eat my hat.


----------



## leogodoy

I’ll eat my hat as well if this delay is on purpose just to wait for Dubai to finish their tower. Occam’s razor leads to this being the least possible reason.


----------



## germantower

I doubt this is done on purpose, because if they slowed this down on purpose they would at least build something around this tower already, but there is nothing going on at all. I also wonder how much sense it would make economically to slow this down for maybe years, just to have the WTB.


----------



## cmj2k2

I'll eat my hat if this tower ever gets completed.


----------



## leogodoy

germantower said:


> I doubt this is done on purpose, because if they slowed this down on purpose they would at least build something around this tower already, but there is nothing going on at all. I also wonder how much sense it would make economically to slow this down for maybe years, just to have the WTB.


Exactly, it makes zero economical sense. And only idiots with no knowledge of how stuff works repeat every now and then that "this is funded by gazillionaires, money is no issue".


----------



## TAFKAP

upuptothesky said:


> Pictures of sheiks shaking hands are inflationary in this thread.


Haha, oh yeah and now would be the perfect time for some new ones. Something like "Contract was singned for 10000 toilets for jeddah tower" or "Prince XY bought personally designed interiour for 1000 rooms in jeddah tower". :nuts:


----------



## city of the future

*JEDDAH | Jeddah Tower | 1000m+ | 3281ft+ | 167 fl | U/C*

I guess this is O/H until they find a new contract? Why do t they use the same contractor that built the burj? They have experience building megatalls


----------



## naki

city of the future said:


> I guess this is O/H until they find a new contract? Why do t they use the same contractor that built the burj? They have experience building megatalls


Right!
Samsung is much better than Bin Laden group！


----------



## Fayez

city of the future said:


> I guess this is O/H until they find a new contract? Why do t they use the same contractor that built the burj? They have experience building megatalls


It can not be on hold while there are still workers coming to the site every day and some cranes on the ground are still moving

The only thing that is strange is that the cranes on the top of the tower are stopped


----------



## Fayez

I guess this project has the biggest interest and the most required patience of people in history :lol:


----------



## IngMarco

^^ There's no need to make a circus out of yourselve by making unnecesary statements, enough of them have already been done. The guy who first claimed about the payment delay was right and you adressed him wrong in a rude way.


----------



## Fayez

IngMarco said:


> ^^ There's no need to make a circus out of yourselve by making unnecesary statements, enough of them have already been done. The guy who first claimed about the payment delay was right and you adressed him wrong in a rude way.


----------



## IngMarco

Dead serious. Whenever someone says something "not good" about this tower you reply as if you take it personally.


----------



## mdraz

it seems the govt took alot of money from prince waleed and bakr bin laden thats why they are not able to pay their sub cons and put it on hold other wise it dont make sense to delay such a project .ne ways saudi lost the game with dubai before it started.


----------



## pdvd

roflol... like I said before this will never be finished.


----------



## ZZ-II

pdvd said:


> roflol... like I said before this will never be finished.


Just because it's delayed and temporary on hold it doesn't mean it will never be finished.


----------



## Iglu

Stupendous


----------



## upuptothesky

Best for saudi people would be to tear it down now, before it gets really expensive. For the saved money every saudi women can get a drivers license.

Whatever, this thing is on hold so put the threadtitle on hold!


----------



## pdvd

upuptothesky said:


> For the saved money every saudi women can get a drivers license.


Or a cure for cancer could be invented... (just to mention something the world really needs)


----------



## toxtethogrady

upuptothesky said:


> Best for saudi people would be to tear it down now, before it gets really expensive. For the saved money every saudi women can get a drivers license.


I thought this was being funded by investors.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

upuptothesky said:


> Best for saudi people would be to tear it down now, before it gets really expensive. For the saved money every saudi women can get a drivers license.
> 
> Whatever, this thing is on hold so put the threadtitle on hold!


For your information, tearing it down would be an even bigger waste, as it both has a high labour cost, there wouldn't be a good return on the material value (recycling is imperfect), they'd have to transport lots of things around, and it'd just nullify all value the project currently has built up. If things really hit the fan and the country had to do something, the smartest thing would be to just cap the tower off where it is and install the appropriate interior stuff. That way, they'd still get a useable tower out of the whole ordeal.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Kyll.Ing. said:


> For your information, tearing it down would be an even bigger waste, as it both has a high labour cost, there wouldn't be a good return on the material value (recycling is imperfect), they'd have to transport lots of things around, and it'd just nullify all value the project currently has built up. If things really hit the fan and the country had to do something, the smartest thing would be to just cap the tower off where it is and install the appropriate interior stuff. That way, they'd still get a useable tower out of the whole ordeal.


Case in point, Waterview tower did just that. While not ideal I'm sure it's better than leaving an eyesore on the skyline, not to mention the huge amount of fees and other expenses with leaving a building sitting unfinished.


----------



## goodybear

The-Real-Link said:


> Case in point, Waterview tower did just that. While not ideal I'm sure it's better than leaving an eyesore on the skyline, not to mention the huge amount of fees and other expenses with leaving a building sitting unfinished.


*Cough* Ryugyong Hotel *Cough*

Anyways, even though this might be on hold, I still think it will be completed, this project seems too high profile to just leave abandoned.


----------



## paprys81

upuptothesky said:


> Best for saudi people would be to tear it down now, before it gets really expensive. For the saved money every saudi women can get a drivers license.
> 
> Whatever, this thing is on hold so put the threadtitle on hold!


Saudi Arabia wouldn't save a penny - it's funded from private money mate. 
Who would give their private money to fund such a nonsense idea... Worthless comparison.


----------



## germantower

^^ Private investments around the Jeddah tower are a necessity for the whole project to make sense, and even if when done this tower would/will be a marvelous thing. Its still a mixed used tower that needs tenants, hotel guests what not to be financially feasible. No body can maintain such a tower without private investments in any form or shape. In any case, I feel like we will have to have a lot of patience for this tower to be completed.


----------



## Twopsy

The price tag is only about as much as the worth of two days of the country's oil production, if you calculate with ten million barrels per day and $60 per barrel. So they will somehow find a way to fund this tower.


----------



## MarkoUtr

pdvd said:


> Or a cure for cancer could be invented... (just to mention something the world really needs)


We need both. Cure for cancer and strong woman who have the freedom to go where they want.


----------



## MarkoUtr

I don't think this will be on hold forever. The Ryugyong Hotel was a shame for North Korea. SA will never tolerate to lose it's face like that.


----------



## city of the future

He sad reality is that most of Jeddah’s tall and ambitious projects are in a similar state. The diamond, Lamar towers, etc


----------



## toxtethogrady

Twopsy said:


> The price tag is only about as much as the worth of two days of the country's oil production, if you calculate with ten million barrels per day and $60 per barrel. So they will somehow find a way to fund this tower.


But there is no accounting for how many other things a barrel of oil in Saudi has to pay for. They ran up a sizable amount of debt in the previous three years. Their margins and overhead won't allow them to devote two days' oil profits to a vanity project...


----------



## Sorensen

My guess is that the guys writing the big checks have been out of "the office" for the past few months.
Although their pockets are a bit lighter, they are all free men again. As always soon things will be back to normal again and this tower will continue its journey to the sky.


----------



## upuptothesky

:lol: Sounds logical for me, so "private investment" may roll on again. Just a shame those "investors" do not have better things to do in their developing country where they "made" their money.

The main "investor" plays in the same league as Bill Gates (but what was his performance?), maybe he should take him as a role model.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Feb. 24 - 6:30 pm:

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Robot123

Perhaps the moderators should change the title to " On Hold "


----------



## Fayez

Robot123 said:


> Perhaps the moderators should change the title to " On Hold "


Not possible because the cranes on the ground are still moving, see the cam


----------



## naki

Robot123 said:


> Perhaps the moderators should change the title to " On Hold "


This strike seems seriously!


----------



## pdvd

Thats the wind... maybe DNF would be better instead of on hold


----------



## Dreiländereck

fayzoon said:


> Not possible because the cranes on the ground are still moving, see the cam


Do they work now on the tower or not? This is the essential question to decide to keep in u/c or put on hold. 
If cranes are moving on the ground is not crucial so far they don`t move material upstairs for construction ongoing reasons, at least from my point of view.


----------



## naki

Situation get worse！Today no salary workers set fire to demonstration!(from FB---By: Ch Zaheer Irshad )hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

At this rate, I almost expect to see renders of Kingdom Tower capped off at 350 meters floating around by this time next month. The road ahead to 1000 meters is long and difficult, and it may be cheaper to just cap the tower off where it stands, outfit the necessary building systems, and simply write off the rest of the height.


----------



## Eroha




----------



## naki

Yesterday set fire pic


----------



## Fayez

At 9 AM in the cam, there is a truck moving alone :dunno:


----------



## revpmaul

I think that honesty requires this tower to be listed as on hold. 
I do think that if they cap it at 350 metres there may be a few extra apartments made out of unused elevator shafts. 
Does anyone want to purchase an apartment with a 350 meter ceiling?:lol:


----------



## Munwon

They'll work it out. They just need a infusion of $. Hopefully it wont take long to get this going again.


----------



## Heinrich Harrer

fayzoon said:


> At 9 AM in the cam, there is a truck moving alone :dunno:


Great truck!!!


----------



## pdvd

Wow one truck which moves for a project of this size!!!


----------



## city of the future

How long do we wait to move this to On-Hold?


----------



## nezzybaby

Kyll.Ing. said:


> I don't know what scholars you listen to, but it sounds like they've never even opened an engineering textbook, instead focusing too much on speculative fiction from the 1920's. We have a pretty solid grasp on how the pyramids were built (pulleys, ramps, lots of manpower, and lots of time), and to suggest they were "power plants" of any sort is pretty far-fetched. They are pretty much what they look like: huge piles of rocks.


Indeed, people seem to find the concept of ramps and rollers far too farfetched so instead assume alien technology.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

nezzybaby said:


> Indeed, people seem to find the concept of ramps and rollers far too farfetched so instead assume alien technology.


"Boring engineering I don't understand, or a schmexy flight of fancy I can totally get behind? The truth is _obvious!_"


----------



## tokyo-hypa

pdvd said:


> No hate just realism. It's a third world country in which some people and companies do have enough money. No human rights like we know in Europe. No equality between men and women. No equality between heterosexuals and homosexuals. And stil everybody believes in an imaginary friend like we (in Europe) did in the middle ages when we also believed the world was a flat disk. A difference between poor and rich which is too big. Does a country needs the biggest tower in the world to show how good they are?
> 
> And yes it still is an amazing structure and I hope it will be finished because I just like the challenge to go above 1000 metres.


If you're so concerned about themes not pertaining to the construction of this building e.g. equality in their society, then go do something about it.. at any rate your scepticism is hardly deserving of the niche viewership solely on this site ...


----------



## Heinrich Harrer

You are right, but a project like this of course has a political/social dimension.

Do you know the term "potemkin village"? [URL="https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potemkin_village"]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potemkin_village[/URL]


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

6:45 pm - February 28:


----------



## Fayez

http://www.kingdom.com.sa/khc-ceo-signs-smart-city-consulting-agreement-on-ict-infrastructure-and-smart-services-design-for-jeddah-tower-jeddah-economic-city-project


----------



## KillerZavatar

Kyll.Ing. said:


> Just because I have the time...
> 
> [...]
> 
> Infusions of $ are hard to come by, sometimes...


you break my heart, posting these. hno: i hope Dalian Greenland won't join this list.


----------



## EyesOfTheSkies

Its been 41 days since the last core jump. While the tower has gone longer without one, given the circumstance, the status of the tower may have to be changed to On Hold.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

fayzoon said:


> http://www.kingdom.com.sa/khc-ceo-signs-smart-city-consulting-agreement-on-ict-infrastructure-and-smart-services-design-for-jeddah-tower-jeddah-economic-city-project


It's a consulting agreement. Not sure if that's legally binding, but it certainly doesn't sound like it.

I agree with the sentiments above. Until significant mass is added to the tower, it should be labelled On Hold.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Guys let's give it one more week and if nothing happens then we change it.


----------



## city of the future

But its been six already, I feel its not fair to the other threads, like projects in China get move to O/H pretty much as soon as work stops, The title is just misleading


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ But it stopped for longer before and title didn't change! That's why I thought we need to at least wait longer before changing it .. but since there is no rule for it, we can change title if it is for the best.


----------



## city of the future

Who is in charge of changing threads in this section?


----------



## Gabriel900

city of the future said:


> Who is in charge of changing threads in this section?


Title is changed now .. but I think this thread will flip flop alot between UC and On hold .. let's hope for the best


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

When it is really On Hold, also the "Sticky" label should be removed imo.


But I also hope for a continuation soon...


----------



## KillerZavatar

really a label between on hold and U/C would be nice sometimes, we have some threads that are basically on hold but have movements here and there. if a project doesn't rise more than a couple of floors in a year it is basically on hold, even if not on paper. Let us hope that this project will never come to that though. The city is plagued with such projects though. Diamond Tower and Lamars Tower are both projects that only slowly crawl a few floors up here and there with huge gaps of being on hold.


----------



## Slugbelch

KillerZavatar said:


> really a label between on hold and U/C would be nice sometimes,


Slow as syrup?

Only a few meters away to pass the next WTB to hold the title (April-May 1930). hno:


----------



## Mr.Boss

Things need to be calrified here :

1- Construction work will be restarted again very soon
2- Many contracts were signed in the last few days 
3- Many workers are still there 
4- There is some progressing works in the surrounding areas 
5- Remember : It is not a financial problem at all. 
Bin Laden group (the main constructur company) still facing some problems. Bin Laden Group still works for the goverment in mega projects like the new jeddah airport that expected to open in next May.



I have no doubt this project will be completed by 2022 at the most.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Fingers crossed but the sad truth is we were hearing these same excuses for the past 2 years and yet nothing seems to happen or change. Hopefully this time things are more serious and the commit to finishing this tower.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

If it's not a financial problem, then why aren't they paying their workers? Out of seasonal spite?


----------



## toxtethogrady

Kyll.Ing. said:


> Just because I have the time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infusions of $ are hard to come by, sometimes...


Latest word is this is going to be re-branded as the Trump Tower Pyongyang...:nuts:


----------



## Munwon

Mr.Boss said:


> Things need to be calrified here :
> 
> 1- Construction work will be restarted again very soon
> 2- Many contracts were signed in the last few days
> 3- Many workers are still there
> 4- There is some progressing works in the surrounding areas
> 5- Remember : It is not a financial problem at all.
> Bin Laden group (the main constructur company) still facing some problems. Bin Laden Group still works for the goverment in mega projects like the new jeddah airport that expected to open in next May.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt this project will be completed by 2022 at the most.


Very insightful. Any idea of when to restart the project?


----------



## germantower

Just because newspapers say contracts were signed means contracts actually were signed. I feel like this is a lot of PR going on. The issues with the work force , especially now that it got covered in social media, will weigh on the developer. Sure i can be wrong, we will have to see, but i feel like this is going no where for a substancial time coming.


----------



## griendt

How tall is it currently at the moment?


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

griendt said:


> How tall is it currently at the moment?


262-266 meters as of January 28, with no progress reported since then.


----------



## naki

https://twitter.com/michaelkamon/status/973171060106506242


----------



## ssoott

Pyramids always have slavery problems. Its a curse, I guess


----------



## ZZ-II

ssoott said:


> Pyramids always have slavery problems. Its a curse, I guess


just a small hint: The pyramids in Egypt weren't build by slaves.....


----------



## Dreiländereck

Mr.Boss said:


> Things need to be calrified here :
> 
> 1- Construction work will be restarted again very soon
> 2- Many contracts were signed in the last few days
> 3- Many workers are still there
> 4- There is some progressing works in the surrounding areas
> 5- Remember : It is not a financial problem at all.
> Bin Laden group (the main constructur company) still facing some problems. Bin Laden Group still works for the goverment in mega projects like the new jeddah airport that expected to open in next May.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt this project will be completed by 2022 at the most.


Any serious source, link, which confirms your thesis?


----------



## DeaconG

KillerZavatar said:


> really a label between on hold and U/C would be nice sometimes, we have some threads that are basically on hold but have movements here and there. if a project doesn't rise more than a couple of floors in a year it is basically on hold, even if not on paper. Let us hope that this project will never come to that though. The city is plagued with such projects though. Diamond Tower and Lamars Tower are both projects that only slowly crawl a few floors up here and there with huge gaps of being on hold.


Cash Flow Hold?
Contractual Hold?
Labor Hold?
Hell, use all three!


----------



## noir-dresses

Saudi officials have directed Kingdom Holdings to abandon the massive Jeddah Tower and instead focus on an economic city announced in October by the powerful Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, the Journal reports.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/12/sau...er-over-prince-alwaleed-kingdom-holdings.html


----------



## Gabriel900

noir-dresses said:


> *Saudi officials have directed Kingdom Holdings to abandon the massive Jeddah Tower* and instead focus on an economic city announced in October by the powerful Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, the Journal reports.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/12/sau...er-over-prince-alwaleed-kingdom-holdings.html


OH MY GOD ..  So basically this is "canceled" .. No way this is some major shocking news


----------



## DeaconG

noir-dresses said:


> Saudi officials have directed Kingdom Holdings to abandon the massive Jeddah Tower and instead focus on an economic city announced in October by the powerful Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, the Journal reports.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/12/sau...er-over-prince-alwaleed-kingdom-holdings.html


I believe we have a fourth new category, "Governmental Order Hold".
DAY-YUM...hno::dunno::bleep::crazy2::badnews::dead:


----------



## BinSuroor

The Saudi Public Investment Fund might take over the project, nothing official yet.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ I doubt anyone in the near future will try to take over this huge project! it is not one tower .. it is a city


----------



## city of the future

Officially cancelled? what are they going to do with the stump? can't they just top if off and use what they built?


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ more like .. long term On Hold


----------



## ZZ-II

Oh dear


----------



## Orion602

this is sad, i hoped JT would be built within 4-5 years. :/

But at least we still have Dubai creek tower to watch.


----------



## KillerZavatar

this is outrageous. hno:


----------



## DubaiM

This is really sad news  

However, I gotta say that I have always had my doubts about this project. 
In my opinion, Saudi-Arabia is still not ready for such a huge development and maybe it's better to cancel it now before they are left with a gigantic ghost city because neither tourists can visit Saudi Arabia freely nor enough 
demand for residential and office space could ever cover a majority of the completed buildings.

Anyway, it will be interesting to see what the future beholds and I hope Saudi-Arabia will continue this development as soon as it makes sense from an economic point of view


----------



## Fayez

I knew the project belongs to the government from the beginning of it. The private sector cannot be allowed to build a tower this size. That acting was all a part of the plan LOL


----------



## UHW

Orion602 said:


> this is sad, i hoped JT would be built within 4-5 years. :/
> 
> But at least we still have Dubai creek tower to watch.


But that’s not a building but a supported tower. Doesn’t really feel quite the same...


----------



## UHW

DubaiM said:


> This is really sad news
> 
> However, I gotta say that I have always had my doubts about this project.
> In my opinion, Saudi-Arabia is still not ready for such a huge development and maybe it's better to cancel it now before they are left with a gigantic ghost city because neither tourists can visit Saudi Arabia freely nor enough
> demand for residential and office space could ever cover a majority of the completed buildings.
> 
> Anyway, it will be interesting to see what the future beholds and I hope Saudi-Arabia will continue this development as soon as it makes sense from an economic point of view


mg: But gigantic ghost cities/buildings are amazing!!! Definitely better than an unfinished construction site....


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Hahah... some people now really look like idiots on this forum.


----------



## pdvd

BinSuroor said:


> Mods should consider locking this threat....


Because there also is a locked thread about the Ruygyong?


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

germantower said:


> ^^ Speaking of resources, I wonder how much of the towers cladding was already produced and was waiting to be delivered, how much of other stuff for this project was alread manufactured that will never be used?


And paid for. This is probably why the workers were not paid. And I doubt they are going to pay the subcontractors supplying so much of the logistics and materials. I mean, good luck suing the Saudi Arabian government. hno:


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

BinSuroor said:


> Mods should consider locking this threat....


The construction is still in limbo. We don't know for sure exactly what is going to happen, so it would be premature to close this thread now. People are speculating, and maybe you don't like the speculation, that's besides the point. Until we get proper and official information, we have no choice but to speculate. 

My hope is that they finish out this building at the current height, and surround it with low rise infrastructure and make it a viable neighborhood. They could still make it profitable, and a benefit to the region.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ This is NOT related to the gov .. 

Please *everyone* let's not drag this thread into meaningless out of topic discussions .. at this point everyone is just repeating the same idea for the past 5 pages now. Let's hope for the best and wait to see what will happen on this project.


----------



## Dave H

It's not as easy as it looks. This project seems to have no economic or practical reason for its existence, so its cancellation should not come as a surprise. Nice try, though.


----------



## Fayez

Dave H said:


> It's not as easy as it looks. This project seems to have no economic or practical reason for its existence, so its cancellation should not come as a surprise. Nice try, though.


Too late for the possibility of cancellation


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

fayzoon said:


> Too late for the possibility of cancellation


Go tell the North Koreans that.


----------



## ThorThunder

All these "new cities" and big projects are nothing but a propaganda for internal-external consumption. :lol:

One thing i find mind boggling, instead of wasting money on yet another high tower and constructing several new cities, which in reality will never be completed to begin with, they could've renovated this historical area of Jeddah with unique local architectural gems listed in * UNESCO's World Heritage site*. :lol::lol:

























































*Im sure if they have only used 0,001 percent of the money already used to construct Jeddah Tower, for renovation, the whole area could have looked like this. :rofl:*





























What a waste and f***d up priorities. hno: Idiots, that's what i think. :cheers:

Neither able to actualize their visionary projects or able to take care of their beautiful heritage. Very sad! hno:


----------



## The-Real-Link

^^ That's only about $2M, presuming sunk costs into JT exceed $2B . That probably wouldn't be enough to refurnish even one decently sized building like the images show. But I mean, I get the point of course. 

Let's just wait and see how this turns out. If the project is indeed stalled or cancelled, I would imagine some statement in official capacity would be made.


----------



## Ultros

goschio said:


> Very good this pipe dreams has been terminated. Pretty sure the materials can be used for other more useful projects.


Your concern for things that are none of your business is touching. Thankfully the people behind some of the tallest towers in history had a little more vision.


----------



## Khotso

Dave-in-Toronto said:


>


In my view, installing facade to concrete stump which is still about 1/4 from full height, (260m/1000m) seems more like dog & pony show rather than wise project related step.


----------



## CarDavRiv

ThorThunder said:


> All these "new cities" and big projects are nothing but a propaganda for internal-external consumption. :lol:
> 
> One thing i find mind boggling, instead of wasting money on yet another high tower and constructing several new cities, which in reality will never be completed to begin with, they could've renovated this historical area of Jeddah with unique local architectural gems listed in * UNESCO's World Heritage site*. :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Im sure if they have only used 0,001 percent of the money already used to construct Jeddah Tower, for renovation, the whole area could have looked like this. :rofl:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a waste and f***d up priorities. hno: Idiots, that's what i think. :cheers:
> 
> Neither able to actualize their visionary projects or able to take care of their beautiful heritage. Very sad! hno:


We all love to see these new projects and know the benefits they bring to economy, but this post is totally true! You couldn´t have said it in a better way!


----------



## 1874

TAFKAP said:


> This reminds me of an other supertall project.... Azerbaijan Tower.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1460137&page=53
> 
> The main investor was also in jail and in the end they did not even dismantle the cranes. Now it is all left to rot and decay.


You'd think they could've waited until after the project was complete to throw him in jail :lol:


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ *This is NOT related to the gov ..*
> 
> Please *everyone* let's not drag this thread into meaningless out of topic discussions .. at this point everyone is just repeating the same idea for the past 5 pages now. Let's hope for the best and wait to see what will happen on this project.


Here it is from the goverment's own mouth. 



> _Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal remains chairman of Kingdom Holding Company following his release from detention, but *the Saudi government reportedly has final say* over decisions at the investment firm. Investment decisions at Kingdom Holding are now subject to approval by the government, The Wall Street Journal reported on Monday, citing senior Saudi advisers.
> 
> Saudi officials have directed Kingdom Holdings to abandon the massive Jeddah Tower and instead focus on an economic city announced in October by the powerful Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, the Journal reports._
> source; nbc


----------



## Buffaboy

TAFKAP said:


> This reminds me of an other supertall project.... Azerbaijan Tower.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1460137&page=53
> 
> The main investor was also in jail and in the end they did not even dismantle the cranes. Now it is all left to rot and decay.


It looks like it's in the middle of nowhere too


----------



## tstormers

No real details but I did see this news article today regarding the tower.

https://skyrisecities.com/news/2018/03/work-megatall-jeddah-tower-resumes-after-delays

Cheers,


----------



## Gabriel900

The project is not related to the gov .. the project was canceled because the developer was a "criminal" .. this project is NOT related to the gov .. repeat after me everyone

I see the latest events have given rise to some wisemen, royal matters experts and political leaders and potential rulers ..


----------



## Twopsy

Khotso said:


> In my view, installing facade to concrete stump which is still about 1/4 from full height, (260m/1000m) seems more like dog & pony show rather than wise project related step.


If you install the facade on a floor, you can already start fitting out that floor, before the rest of the floors are built. Just look at Central Park Tower for example.


----------



## -SKC

ThorThunder said:


> All these "new cities" and big projects are nothing but a propaganda for internal-external consumption. :lol:
> 
> One thing i find mind boggling, instead of wasting money on yet another high tower and constructing several new cities, which in reality will never be completed to begin with, they could've renovated this historical area of Jeddah with unique local architectural gems listed in * UNESCO's World Heritage site*. :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Im sure if they have only used 0,001 percent of the money already used to construct Jeddah Tower, for renovation, the whole area could have looked like this. :rofl:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a waste and f***d up priorities. hno: Idiots, that's what i think. :cheers:
> 
> Neither able to actualize their visionary projects or able to take care of their beautiful heritage. Very sad! hno:


I think most people feel somewhat disappointed seeing this UNESCO listed area being neglected. To be honest, if i had to pick one, between Jeddah Tower and the complete renovation of Old Jeddah, i would pick the last.


----------



## ssoott

Kingdom Holding is a private company partly funded by the Saudi government. So, as the biggest shareholder, the government have the power to direct the company, but that doesn't mean that they owned it. Is it really that hard to understand? 

I also agree that instead of burning their investment in Kingdom Tower or NEOM, they should invest in refurbishment and preserving Jeddha Old Town, before ummm... Death Star destroys it... *badum tsss* :troll:


----------



## Gabriel900

Twopsy said:


> Why should they cut it? If you begin something, you have to complete it. Otherwise you lose your face. Remember that Prince Al-Waleed still has his superyacht and his own Airbus A380. Those alone are worth about $700 million. If money was a problem he would rather sell stuff like that. That would already cover most of the costs needed for completion.
> 
> I do not understand why some of you would be happy if the building is not completed. I thought we all love skyscrapers, even if they are built in a country some of you may not like.


I don't think its a matter of hating! I personally wish they really start working seriously and finish this tower to its full height but the past 1 year or so was horrible, first construction was deadly slow because of contractor and now construction totally stopped because of the prince.

I don't think the prince would sell his extravagant stuff because that's really bad for his image and we are not talking about 1 tower, we are talking about a 20 BILLION$ city! The sad truth is there is so many issues hitting this project from all side it is starting to feel impossible to finish. 

In all this there is one thing I'm pretty certain of, if this project is really not canceled by government and if the prince still have his fortune and power, we won't be sitting here having this discussion now.


----------



## DubaiM

Gabriel900 said:


> and we are not talking about 1 tower, we are talking about a 20 BILLION$ city!


This exact fact is what most are not aware of. It is not only about completing the tower, it is about completing the whole city. 
Jeddah Tower alone has absolutely no investment value if it's standing in the middle of nowhere with absolutely no infrastructure, not even a proper road leading to it. 
To make JT work, the city around it has to be built as well and I believe that's the actual problem here.


----------



## noir-dresses

Twopsy said:


> Why should they cut it? If you begin something, you have to complete it. Otherwise you lose your face. Remember that Prince Al-Waleed still has his superyacht and his own Airbus A380. Those alone are worth about $700 million. If money was a problem he would rather sell stuff like that. That would already cover most of the costs needed for completion.
> 
> I do not understand why some of you would be happy if the building is not completed. I thought we all love skyscrapers, even if they are built in a country some of you may not like.


A small correction regarding the Super Jumbo,

The Incredible, Amazing Jumbo Jet That Prince Alwaleed Never Really Bought

https://www.forbes.com/sites/kerrya...ce-alwaleed-never-really-bought/#66c67f832ee9

but I'm sure he's really regreting not having been in BTC.

Prince Alwaleed says bitcoin will implode: 'Enron in the making'

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/23/prince-alwaleed-says-bitcoin-will-implode-enron-in-the-making.html

To make a long story short, and let the lesson be learned you do not mock, and insult the Trump Man infront of the whole world especially when he's buddys with Erik Dean Prince.

They call MBS Mr. Everything in the KSA, and if says there's going to be no Kingdom Tower then there wont be any Kingdom Tower period. That's the way it is, and that's the way it's going to be for a long time to come.


----------



## Twopsy

noir-dresses said:


> A small correction regarding the Super Jumbo,
> 
> The Incredible, Amazing Jumbo Jet That Prince Alwaleed Never Really Bought
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/kerrya...ce-alwaleed-never-really-bought/#66c67f832ee9
> 
> but I'm sure he's really regreting not having been in BTC.
> 
> Prince Alwaleed says bitcoin will implode: 'Enron in the making'
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/23/prince-alwaleed-says-bitcoin-will-implode-enron-in-the-making.html
> 
> To make a long story short, and let the lesson be learned you do not mock, and insult the Trump Man infront of the whole world especially when he's buddys with Erik Dean Prince.
> 
> They call MBS Mr. Everything in the KSA, and if says there's going to be no Kingdom Tower then there wont be any Kingdom Tower period. That's the way it is, and that's the way it's going to be for a long time to come.


Interesting. So the plane with the golden throne he owns now must be a Boeing 747 then. 

I think he is right with his opinion on Bitcoins though. As there are more and more cryptocurrencies in the market, their value can only go down over time. The bitcoin party is long over.

Jeddah Tower actually does not appear to be very far out in the desert:









Almost all of those buildings at the left were built in the last ten years. And the area is quite close to the airport and to the sea. Even if Kingdom Holdings will not develope the area around Jeddah Tower, somebody else might.










In a few years the country will have opened up much more to tourist from foreign countries. Those tourist resorts so close to the tower will mean many customers to the shopping mall next to Jeddah Tower. 

The world's tallest skyscrapers will always attract people. That worked well in New York, Chicago, Kuala Lumpur, Taipeh and Dubai. They just have to make it easier to travel to Saudi Arabia. And they have to to that if they want to become less dependent on oil.

Just think about of us. I think most of us would travel to Jeddah just for Jeddah Tower.


----------



## noir-dresses

Regarding BTC I posted it because Doppy did the emploding, and Bitcoins still going strong.

Back to topic, Mr. Everything made it very clear what he wants built, and where, and what he doesn't want built. So who in their right mind would invest at their own risk knowing it's against the wishes of the big boss???


----------



## Twopsy

The question is also if he could save money by not completing it. 

There is a volume formula for all kinds of three dimensional shapes which consist of a flat base and straight lines that meet at a single point at the top:

V= B x h / 3, where B is the base area and h is the height. Even if you do not know the base area, you could use this formula to estimate the percentage of volume that is already completed at this point.

Okay, I simplify the shape a bit, but let's say that 263 metres out of 1000 metres (that's h) are completed. Then the area at 263 metres is rougly

B x ((1000-263)/1000)^2 and the missing height is 1000-263 metres. That means that 

B x ((1000-263)/1000)^2 x (1000/263) / B / h still has to be completed.

As B/B=1 and h=1000, just

((1000-263)/1000)^3 is left, that's 0.737^3 or 40.00315 percent.

So just 40% of the tower volume have yet to be built and 60% are already completed. Of course I oversimplified the shape of Jeddah Tower, but the truth will not be very far from those 60%, which do not even include the massive foundation. If you include the foundation, far more than 60% are complete.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Twopsy said:


> So just 40% of the tower volume have yet to be built and 60% are already completed. Of course I oversimplified the shape of Jeddah Tower, but the truth will not be very far from those 60%, which do not even include the massive foundation. If you include the foundation, far more than 60% are complete.


Yes, but those are both the 40 most expensive percent of the building volume, and by useable floor space they comprise even less. It'd cost a lot for a rather small amount of real estate.




Twopsy said:


> Jeddah Tower actually does not appear to be very far out in the desert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of those buildings at the left were built in the last ten years. And the area is quite close to the airport and to the sea. Even if Kingdom Holdings will not develope the area around Jeddah Tower, somebody else might.
> 
> In a few years the country will have opened up much more to tourist from foreign countries. Those tourist resorts so close to the tower will mean many customers to the shopping mall next to Jeddah Tower.
> 
> Just think about of us. I think most of us would travel to Jeddah just for Jeddah Tower.


Jeddah Tower is still a good half-hour away from anything else in the city, though. As you may notice, there is no bridge over that river, so any visitors would have to drive the long way around. And the area immediately surrounding the tower is a vast, flat, empty expanse of desert, whose neighbouring properties contain nothing of interest either. There's a Burger King a kilometer or so down the road, but nothing else to do. Transport connections, parking, or for that matter the shopping mall itself has yet to be completed (or even attempted to be built). The only thing there at the moment seems to be resort hotels or expensive private residences. It would need a lot of stuff in place to accomodate any type of tourists or business. The area was planned to contain a whole new city built from scratch, which means there is very little else to lean on for support if the city isn't built. You'd be looking at a couple of years' worth of construction just to get any sort of infrastructure up and running, which would require a huge capital investment whose pay-off is both long-term and uncertain.

And I think you overestimate the amount of people who'd go to a city for one single building. Especially with Dubai building an even taller tower. Jeddah Tower's height record is just a matter of semantics, after all. The other cities you mention were all economic powerhouses, tourist destinations, or capital cities long before they built their record-breaking towers. Building a lone tower in order to achieve that status is putting the cart before the horse.


----------



## city of the future

Let’s not forget that interior fittings, HVAC, cladding still needs to happen, so more then 40% still needs to be done I think.


----------



## naki

Exciting！！！Crane working now !!!!!!!!!Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Jillestalin

Great!! :cheers::lol:


----------



## Fayez

It seems that those Bin Ladin salary payments papers are true and not false like some people stated


----------



## Mefu

That's impossible! I truly believe someone of this forum climbed up that building and stepped into that crane and just did his thang on his own! #hero

Nah j/k, that's great news! I really hope there won't be any circumstances from now on =)

Always think positive =)


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

fayzoon said:


> It seems that those Bin Ladin salary payments papers are true and not false like some people stated


Aye. Question is if there will be more work from now on, or if the payments were for work done before the work stopped. Is there money to pay workers for future work as well?


----------



## naki

Core wolf crane working again now,its a good signal:banana:


----------



## Largechris

I've no idea what's going on lol but whatever happens in a few years time there should be a fantastic Discovery Channel documentary made out of this whole saga


----------



## city of the future

Is there a new contract now? One that can take this over


----------



## Fayez

This tower status should be neither on hold nor under construction. It should have a new status of its own, something like "under hesitated construction"


----------



## Gabriel900

Oh wow .. I really wish this goes back to U/C but cranes moving can mean many things, I will feel better once I see them pouring a new floor.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

fayzoon said:


> This tower status should be neither on hold nor under construction. It should have a new status of its own, something like "under hesitated construction"


I seem to recall we had a "Limbo" status at some point. Or am I misremembering?

Anyway, that status should be applied to every single supertall project in Mumbai. There are a handful of them on this forum, and all of them have advanced three floors or so since 2015.


----------



## Twopsy

Kyll.Ing. said:


> I seem to recall we had a "Limbo" status at some point. Or am I misremembering?
> 
> Anyway, that status should be applied to every single supertall project in Mumbai. There are a handful of them on this forum, and all of them have advanced three floors or so since 2015.


At Facebook you can choose the relationship status "It's complicated". Maybe that one would fit here very well


----------



## NotThatGuy

Slodi said:


> ^^
> luckily cows can't fly :lol:


I'm not so sure this's the best thing.....cow's shit can be washed away without consequences (apart, perhaps, the smell......)
Not the same about seagull's shit, which, if isn't washed away within minutes, leaves ineradicable halos on the car's paint (which is exactly what happened to that car of mine hno: )


----------



## SPS-007

At Jeddah Tower construction site


----------



## ÉLBACANO

Eny progress jet?


----------



## fatman744

ÉLBACANO said:


> Eny progress jet?


Tomorrow starts Ramadan. I expect very little to none for the whole month. 
At least it gives the investor one month to work on the deal.


----------



## noir-dresses

https://edition.cnn.com/videos/tv/2018/05/15/one-square-meter-special-b-block.cnn

CNN's one square meter, informative video with JT in it.


----------



## naki

Cranes sleeping again now.No any actions.hno:hno:hno:Cranes have been stopped from May 23(Although today is Friday)


----------



## ssoott

^^ The cranes are fasting


----------



## Antioch

fatman744 said:


> Tomorrow starts Ramadan. I expect very little to none for the whole month.
> At least it gives the investor one month to work on the deal.


Are there any regulations that inhibit construction during Ramadan or is it simply the developer's policy?


----------



## towerpower123

Saudi Arabia still works during Ramadan, but hours are limited to 6 hours a day or 36 hours a week to accommodate anyone who is fasting during the month.
http://www.arabianindustry.com/travel/news/2017/apr/30/ramadan-rules-what-to-do-and-not-do-5707884/

There is no other complete holiday until the Eid al-Fitr holiday from June 14th-17th. Instead, it is likely that they are working at night like last year. It is too damn hot to pour concrete during the day, with daytime temperatures already reaching 108 Fahrenheit today, although a slightly cooler 95-100 during the next week.

As far as actual work, as seen in the webcams, they were working last night on the surrounding projects as almost every one of those cranes moves but not anything on the actual tower.
http://www.jec.sa/en/3_53/portal/Live_Cam_Feed/


----------



## Ser Noit of Loit

Hi everyone. 

What height is this one predicted to be at?


----------



## Antioch

towerpower123 said:


> Saudi Arabia still works during Ramadan, but hours are limited to 6 hours a day or 36 hours a week to accommodate anyone who is fasting during the month.
> http://www.arabianindustry.com/travel/news/2017/apr/30/ramadan-rules-what-to-do-and-not-do-5707884/
> 
> There is no other complete holiday until the Eid al-Fitr holiday from June 14th-17th. Instead, it is likely that they are working at night like last year. It is too damn hot to pour concrete during the day, with daytime temperatures already reaching 108 Fahrenheit today, although a slightly cooler 95-100 during the next week.
> 
> As far as actual work, as seen in the webcams, they were working last night on the surrounding projects as almost every one of those cranes moves but not anything on the actual tower.
> http://www.jec.sa/en/3_53/portal/Live_Cam_Feed/



That's interesting, thanks. It would be indeed weird for any country to stop entrely for a month.


----------



## DesertKnight0

Ser Noit of Loit said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> What height is this one predicted to be at?


1008 meters, or at the very least 1000m for sure


----------



## DesertKnight0




----------



## Antioch

What's the estimated completion date?


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Antioch said:


> What's the estimated completion date?



We don't even know *whether* it will be completed at all. Never mind when. Or what "completion" would even mean. It could be that they cap off the tower where it is now (after all, the finished portion contains most of the floor space in the tower anyway) and outfit it, and let it live on as a 270-meter tower in the middle of a small new suburb.


----------



## Antioch

Thanks for clarification.


----------



## Susan Sontag

Can somebody tell me about the estimated cost of this project? Thank you in advance!


----------



## muhdizzat00_

Yo


----------



## DesertKnight0

Susan Sontag said:


> Can somebody tell me about the estimated cost of this project? Thank you in advance!


The preliminary cost is stated to be about 1.3 Billion US dollars. The reason it is so cheap is because middle eastern soil and ground is much more solid to build on, and they don't have to dig as deep. If the same building were to be constructed in North America or Europe, it would cost over 10 billion USD I think.


----------



## KillerZavatar

DesertKnight0 said:


> The reason it is so cheap is because middle eastern soil and ground is much more solid to build on


wow I didn't know that. It's also a little counter intuitive, when you think of a sandy landscape.


----------



## Gabriel900

It frustrates me when spam posts are made here .. I come over thinking there is an update but no


----------



## Fayez

DesertKnight0 said:


> The preliminary cost is stated to be about 1.3 Billion US dollars. The reason it is so cheap is because middle eastern soil and ground is much more solid to build on, and they don't have to dig as deep. If the same building were to be constructed in North America or Europe, it would cost over 10 billion USD I think.


Are you sure of this information??


----------



## Meehoowk666

Gabriel900 said:


> It frustrates me when spam posts are made here .. I come over thinking there is an update but no


Sorry Gabriel for the huge semi-spam but i felt the need to provide a detailed answer how parts of DesertKnight0's statement are false. :hide: 



fayzoon said:


> Are you sure of this information??


your skepticism is well justified



TheIce said:


> Middle eastern ground isn’t magically superior.
> 
> Labor costs are much much lower. Sometimes even free.


Exactly, while not completely free, in comparison to some countries they might seem to be and the salary can sometimes even fall under the foreign workers country average in a comparable employment.



DesertKnight0 said:


> The preliminary cost is stated to be about 1.3 Billion US dollars. The reason it is so cheap is because middle eastern soil and ground is much more solid to build on, and they don't have to dig as deep. If the same building were to be constructed in North America or Europe, it would cost over 10 billion USD I think.


* Because this is an extensive answer i will progressively correct and extend its content, try to order the infromation in logical clusters and improve readability; i am learning as well by researching the topics, so i have to thank DesertKnight for bringing up those assumptions
2nd Edit: i added substantial information and corrected some numbers in this post 
3d Edit: unified decimal separator to "." and spaces as the separators in front of the decimal separator except for direct quotations
4th Edit: added more information and corrected previous one as well as numbers
5th Edit: upcoming *

Not really. No matter if getting permission to build it in an urban area with high land prices or in a rural area, the the cost in North America and Europe would always be higher. 

But please lets not oversimplify and not generalise the ground conditions over a large area. It would be extremely location, program, support and budget dependent how the foundation design and costs turn out. 

Not sure where you got that statement about on average more favourable ME soil/ground.

Some ground factors: Geology and hydrogeology of the site area, stratigraphy and variability, behaviour and engineering properties of key strata; a series of models may be necessary if ground conditions are variable across the building footprint. 
https://www.researchgate.net/public...ign_for_some_of_the_world's_tallest_buildings

The soil and regolith profile in north america and everyhwere else can differ substantially, even on a small scale, not only laterally, so one cannot make general assesments.


Lets look at historical ground conditions affecting cost of foundation in the earliest modern concentrations of highrises:

In NYC, where most skyscrapers are situated, the bedrock is close to the surface in midtown and the financial district. While that isn't what originally determined the highrise concentrations (prior to the implementation of zoning regulations):
"Skyscrapers in Manhattan must be anchored to bedrock to prevent (possibly uneven) settling; *this can potentially increase construction costs if the bedrock lies deep below the surface*. 
The conventional wisdom holds that Manhattan developed two business centers—downtown and midtown—because bedrock is close to the surface in these locations, with a bedrock “valley” deep below the surface in
between. We measure the effects of building costs associated with bedrock depths, relative to other important economic variables in the location of early Manhattan skyscrapers. We find that *bedrock depths had very little influence on the creation of separate business districts*; rather its poly-centric development was due to residential and manufacturing patterns, and public transportation hubs. We do findevidence, however, that bedrock depths influenced the placement of skyscrapers within business districts."
And while the numbers may have changed since a century has passed this might still be true :
"First we look at how these depths have affected construction costs for several large commercial buildings completed between 1899 and 1915. We find that bedrock depths only had a positive effect on costs for buildings greater than 20 stories, but the costs did not add more than 7% to the total construction costs and were far smaller than land acquisition costs" http://andromeda.rutgers.edu/~jmbarr/skyscrapers/bedrockJuly2010.pdf

Now away from historical to a contemporary example in NYC:

The foundations of the One WTC (Freedom Tower) are basically just columns that hit bedrock. The bedrock has been tested, leveled and worked to the right spot, some anchors were drilled into it. The distance from bedrock to surface could be about 22 m. The relatively cheap foundation system due to the thickness of extremely stable rock saved extra costs. The cost for the project was already very high as you might know for different factors.


In contrast the sands of Dubai are pretty much constantly in flux. The choice of foundation are mostly steel pipes filled with concrete or just concrete cylinders that connect a reinforced concrete "raft". 
Piles can be driven:
- Pre-cast - casted in a yard , then brought to the site and driven into the soil by a mechanism into the soil
- Cast-in-situ - a casing plugged at bottom is driven into ground and then the pile is casted by removing or retaining the casing
or bored:
Pre-cast - a bore is made, the soil inside is removed and then a pile casted in some yard is put into the bore
Cast-in-situ - a bore is made, the soil removed and the pile then casted on-site in the bore
advantages and disadvantages on pages 93 through 95 in this slideshare
https://www.slideshare.net/ved_ram/pile-foundations

Bored cast-in Situ Piles is what was chosen for Burj Khalifa and Jeddah Tower.

Rafts are being used increasingly to support tall towers where loads are excessively large for a raft alone and where the raft and piles are able to transfer load to the soil. 

Piling is really expensive though. But sometimes it's the only option.
If you have soft soils, the last thing you want is to have all the forces at the top. You will get shear tension in the soil, and you will get uplift at the side of the building. It's actually when the soil is bad that one resorts to piling. If it's friction piles or point bearing piles depends on the condition and length to bedrock or faster soil.

Of course, when relying on friction of piles, one doesn't necessarily need a really large depth if favourable conditions can be found closer to the surface, depending on minimum depth to get enough surface area on the piles for the necessary friction that the structural load requires, to be safe enough. 
When in search for the optimal layer to support a massive tower, those are seldomly found "near" the surface in many places in the ME. 

Sometimes the soil/ground has to be stabilised by controlled compaction or addition of suitable admixtures, often the water table has to be lowered, and diaphragm walls around the site have to be implemented, which is a very demanding task. The problem wirth complex subsurface profile and groundwater can be shown with the geotechnical survey's findings of the Burj Khalifa site:

"The ground conditions at the tower site comprise a horizontally stratified subsurface profile that is complex and highly variable due to its depositional history and the prevalent hot arid climatic conditions. Medium dense to very loose granular silty sands (Marine Deposits) are underlain by successions of very weak to weak sandstone interbedded with very weakly cemented sand, gypsiferous fine grained sandstone/siltstone and weak to moderately weak conglomerate/calcisiltite. Groundwater levels are generally high – approximately 2.5 m below ground level." Also, a particular concern was a potential issue of cyclic degradation of pile skin friction. But this was overcome and even improved by at the foundations of the Jeddah Tower.


https://www.researchgate.net/public...ign_for_some_of_the_world's_tallest_buildings

Now remember that Jeddah Tower is also close to a shore in similar conditions (marine climate, arabian peninsula), though the soil and regolith makeup differs depending on the formation history of the location. What wouldn't necessarily come to mind can greatly impact he foundations requirements.

look at page 6 and 39 compare it with the Burj Khalifas subsurface profile:
http://global.ctbuh.org/resources/p...nd-design-of-the-kingdom-tower-piled-raft.pdf

Jeddah Tower, which would weigh probably just "slightly" more than the Burj Khalifa if completed as intended, while retaining about the same footprint, needs substantially deeper piling and a thicker mat. Why would that be if the ground conditions were so pristine as you claimed?

In fact some of the piles in the Jeddah Tower foundation are the second deepest in the world after some of the Petronas Towers' Barrettes reaching 125 m below ground. 
http://www.soletanche-bachy.com/sbf/...4?OpenDocument


Lets compare the two for their similar size, geometry and structural system (except of the continuous taper of J T eliminating the stepped setbacks and the need for outrigger transfers and belt trusses at certain locations, in turn reducing the concentration of structural loads), which's foundations were both carried out by Bauer Spezialtiefbau. The rotary drilling rigs used for the piling were the same in both cases (BG 40).

Some minor assumptions have to be made about some uncertain static loads , which affect the foundation design in how they are spread on the raft and into the ground.

*Burj (Dubai) Khalifa:*

_Pre-piling:_

in 2003
Geotechnical investigation boreholes 30-140 m below ground level (up to 90 m x23, cross-hole geophysics x3, up to 60 m x6 two of with pressuremeter testing, 140 m cross-hole & down-hole geophysics x1)

maximum Testing Pile length 55.15 m (TP2)

*Foundation:*

(main) piling for the Burj Khalifa carried out by Bauer Spezialtiefbau and Middle East Foundations.


tower raft founded at -7.55mDMD 3.7m thick utilizing C50 (cube strength) self consolidating concrete (SCC); can save up to 50% in labor costs due to 80% faster pouring and reduced wear and tear on formwork
194 tower piles; 1.5 m diameter, extending to -47.45mDMD (~43 m long) utilizing C60 SCC

podium raft founded at -4.85mDMD 0.65m thick (increased to 1m at column locations)
750 podium piles; 900 mm diameter, 30-35 m below raft
http://www.geomarc.it/Poulos_&_Bunce_2008.pdf


Some sources state 500 000 metric tons as dead load, but that is not true and in fact on a *very light side*:

"Over 45,000 m3 (58,900 cu yd) of concrete, weighing more than 110,000 tonnes were used to construct the concrete and steel foundation [...] Burj Khalifa's construction will have used 330,000 m3 (431,600 cu yd) of concrete and 39,000 tonnes (43,000 ST; 38,000 LT) of steel rebar"
http://www.burjkhalifa.ae/en/the-tower/construction.aspx

the concrete for the foundation and along the tower varied in density, but one can assume that this page is closer to the actual number:

763 600 tons (330 000 m³) of concrete *including* the 110 000 tons (45 000 m³) in the foundation
39 000 tons of steel reinforcement in tower+foundation 
~3 028 tons of glass
~191 tons of embossed Stainless Steel

->
~805 000 tons of dead load 
https://sites.google.com/site/ae390burjkhalifa/structure/calculations

~108 000 tons of live load

-> combined dead+live loads
~913 000 tons foundation load (without horizontal wind load).

*Jeddah (Kingom) Tower:*

_Pre-piling:_

50 borings, 40, 120, 150 and 200 m deep from perimeter of podium to core conducted by Langan Intl.

*Foundation:*

raft
4.5 m thick at the center increasing to 5.0 m at the edges of the wings *(need to Edit: search for concrete used and include source!)*

270 cast-in-place piles in total, a system of 226 piles, each 1.5 m in diameter and 44 piles with a diameter of 1.8 m:
(piling depth numbers slightly differ from source to source while at least this time the piling count is steady unlike with papersabout the Burj Khalifa ranging between 192, 194 and 200 piles for the tower and 650 or 750 for the podium or overall) 
"extending 49 and 109 m below surface" 
http://fullsdelsenginyers.cat/artic...n-Gebaeudes-der-Welt-in-Saudi-Arabien-fertig/

The these sources probably give closure: 
model in the ctbuh pdf of LANGAN on page 37 (page 42 showing the converged pile loads for each one) http://global.ctbuh.org/resources/p...nd-design-of-the-kingdom-tower-piled-raft.pdf
this pdf on page 2 is the only image so far showing the exact pile designation http://www.katzenbach-ingenieure.de/Portals/0/K_Se-GeoKolloqDA-2015.pdf 
"Bild 2" shows that the piles are symmetricaly placed to the centerline of the wings. Each wing has the same amount of piles, but the only deviation is found in one wing raft having 12 piles of BP1 (diameter of 1.8 m) instead of 16, and 43 piles of BP2 (diameter of 1.5 m) instead of 39, which means that this tower wing imposes less loads on the raft at the sides of where the corridor walls connect to the hammerhead wall.

(d for diameter; l for length):
*Wing raft*
BP1: d = 1.8 m, l = 45 m; 44 Piles extending to 50 m below raft surface with a 5.0 m thick raft
BP2: d = 1.5 m, l = 45 m; 121 Piles extending to 49(.5) m below (4.5 m raft)
BP3: d = 1.5 m, l = 65 m; 15 Piles - first transition "reverse step" to the central raft piles (one row of 5 piles below each wing end) extending to 69(.5) m below
piles BP4: d = 1.5 m, l = 85 m; 18 Piles - second transition (one row of 6 piles below each wing edge just before the central raft) extending to 89(.5) m below
*Central raft:*
BP5+6: d = 1.5 m, l = 105 m; 72 Piles extending to 109(.5) or 110 m below

BAUER most likely included the raft thicknesses, though LANGAN states -45 and -105 m Mean Sea Level as termination elevation, the raft is _*(unfinished; need for Editing! +another ctbuh source)*_
http://global.ctbuh.org/resources/p...nd-design-of-the-kingdom-tower-piled-raft.pdf


The up till then longest Kelly bar of the world, a five-fold bar with a length of 110 m, was produced for this project."
http://www.bauer.de/bst/references/...nd-design-of-the-kingdom-tower-piled-raft.pdf

~85 300 tons of live load - less than Burj Khalifa's if we assume the same load per area - Jeddah Tower's GFA would be about 65 600 m² or 21% less if completed (243 866 m² : 309 473 m² by ctbuh) 

->
~945 300 tons of foundation load (without horizontal wind load)
*BUT this doesn't include the foundation which should be more massive than BK's*
Even with a 200 000 ton foundation it wouldn't account alone for a max. pile depth increase of 244% would it? 

*The reason for this depth is the same reason for the decrease in the tower’s final height: deposits of soft bedrock and porous coral beneath the site make the ground unstable, possibly causing unwanted settling for heavy buildings, the Sandstone doesn't start before 110 m below surface (or MSL?). 
110 m deep piles under the 4.5 m deep central raft extend to this first sandstone layer (the second sandstone layer extends from 125 m to 200 m below surface (or MSL?)). see page 32: http://global.ctbuh.org/resources/p...nd-design-of-the-kingdom-tower-piled-raft.pdf


Initially planned to be 1.6 km (1 mile) high, the geology of the area proved unsuitable for a tower of that height." *http://mtl-ksa.com/home/project/contemporary-villa/

"in May 2008 MEED reported that the project has been scaled back. It could be "up to 500 meters shorter" the article stated. Soil testings in the area recently delayed the first phases of the project casting doubt over whether skyscrapers of significant height can be built in the proposed location"
http://www.tallestbuildingintheworld.com/building_id_108_Mile+High+Tower+(working+name).php


This should show that ground conditions in the ME are not generally favourable per se, as you can see with Jeddah Tower. But it also doesn't mean they are always worse, it entirely depends at which location you want to erect a structure.


----------



## ssoott

^^ I do remember reading an article somewhere mentioned that Jeddah, Mecca and Madinah area sits on top of an extinct volcanic traps (part of a dead continental fracture originating from African Rift Valley that created the Red Sea). The top might be filled with sand and loose soil, but there might be a solid layer of metamorphic bedrock below it. Quite different from Dubai geostrata


----------



## DesertKnight0

MeeHoowk666 and Gabriel, I know what I said was a huge oversimplification and over-generalization, but the person asked a simple question, so I wanted to give a simple answer. I don't see why you guys have to get so upset.


----------



## TM_Germany

^^lol the reason it's so cheap is because they have thousands of slave labourers that are held against their will, receive an almost nonexistent salary, work often more than 10 hours a day and live in tin shacks away from critical eyes, all in the 50°C+ desert environment. They were lured with false promises from countries like Pakistan and then their passports were taken upon arrival, so they can't leave.
Magic soil my **s


----------



## Meehoowk666

ssoott said:


> ^^ I do remember reading an article somewhere mentioned that Jeddah, Mecca and Madinah area sits on top of an extinct volcanic traps (part of a dead continental fracture originating from African Rift Valley that created the Red Sea). The top might be filled with sand and loose soil, but there might be a solid layer of metamorphic bedrock below it. Quite different from Dubai geostrata


Yes, while that might be true you still would have to get to the preferrable strata to get the required characteristics for the pile interaction; this depth might be closer to the surface in some places than in the area around the Jeddah Tower site.

The soil and regolith composition for Jeddah Tower (and Burj Khalifa) are included in my post link. The page numbers where the graphics are shown on the pdf are also provided. 

In Dubai the favourable composition of ground was much closer for Burj Khalifa compared to Jeddah Tower, but i am not sure about the conditions on average in the Jeddah area; probably only a small fraction of it has been probed at this detail.
For Mecca it looks like the rock is even surfacing in some places (when you look at the surrounding elevation) but i will look into this matter when i have more time possibly a few weeks from now.

The whole ME, as the original argument referenced, is another story...



DesertKnight0 said:


> MeeHoowk666 and Gabriel, I know what I said was a huge oversimplification and over-generalization, but the person asked a simple question, so I wanted to give a simple answer. I don't see why you guys have to get so upset.


i hope you didn't take it personal as i love to dig into such subjects; i don't take it emotional and i wasn't upset, but if i digress i will show what i think about a topic no matter the personal friendship, i try to be honest and precise if i feel the need for it; if a simple answer isn't honest to the complexity of the matter of a seemingly simple question, i will adress it

don't mind since without your assumption i wouldn't have learned through researching that much about the subject


----------



## kitayabi

DesertKnight0 said:


> The preliminary cost is stated to be about 1.3 Billion US dollars. The reason it is so cheap is because middle eastern soil and ground is much more solid to build on, and they don't have to dig as deep. If the same building were to be constructed in North America or Europe, it would cost over 10 billion USD I think.


That's really not the reason. The average construction worker will set you back around $40,000 in North America, while you can get away with paying migrant labourer in Saudi less than a tenth of that


----------



## Runninlikehell

DesertKnight0 said:


>


:lol:


----------



## jogiba




----------



## SirAguilera

https://edition.cnn.com/style/article/jeddah-tower-saudi-arabia-new/index.html


----------



## uakoops

SirAguilera said:


> https://edition.cnn.com/style/article/jeddah-tower-saudi-arabia-new/index.html


That article is from back in January.


----------



## Robot123

Being "On Hold '' for well over a month now


----------



## Shaddorry

Our local newspaper (in Belgium) said the work was still going on. One of the new contractors, Besix, a Belgian company, should officially confirm involvment soon, during the same press conference, it is said that they will also confirm Dubai Creek Tower.


----------



## Meehoowk666

Shaddorry said:


> Our local newspaper (in Belgium) said the work was still going on. One of the new contractors, Besix, a Belgian company, should officially confirm involvment soon, during the same press conference, it is said that they will also confirm Dubai Creek Tower.


What do you mean by confirm Dubai Creek Tower? Besix finished the majority of the foundation early in June: https://www.besix.com/en/news/rising-fast-worlds-next-tallest-tower-in-dubai-hits-milestone

Do you mean they were chosen as main contractor for the superstructure (Mast, Bulb, Spire)?


----------



## Fabouninou

Will the delay make the Dubai Creek Tower become the first human structure to reach the 1km mark ?


----------



## leogodoy

Fabouninou said:


> Will the delay make the Dubai Creek Tower become the first human structure to reach the 1km mark ?




Most likely yes. What we still don’t know if this will be the 2nd, 3rd, if it will ever place or end this informal competition as a DNF.


----------



## Shaddorry

Meehoowk666 said:


> What do you mean by confirm Dubai Creek Tower? Besix finished the majority of the foundation early in June: https://www.besix.com/en/news/rising-fast-worlds-next-tallest-tower-in-dubai-hits-milestone
> 
> Do you mean they were chosen as main contractor for the superstructure (Mast, Bulb, Spire)?


I don't know the details, I haven't read the article entirely. Busy person...


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ here's an idea since ur busy .. take a pic of it and post it here or give us a link! I didn't know hardcopy newspapers still exist lol


----------



## Shaddorry

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ here's an idea since ur busy .. take a pic of it and post it here or give us a link! I didn't know hardcopy newspapers still exist lol


You wouldn't understand it. It's in dutch, and the newspaper wasn't mine either, it was my dad's. Idk if he still has it now.


----------



## U_H_E_I_D

Gabriel900 said:


> It frustrates me when spam posts are made here .. I come over thinking there is an update but no


Is this forum called "contemplatorscity.com"???

Moderator, remove the garbage, and ban the violator!


----------



## DeaconG

U_H_E_I_D said:


> Is this forum called "contemplatorscity.com"???
> 
> Moderator, remove the garbage, and ban the violator!



On the lower left of all messages there's a button to report issues. Report them, give the mods a coherent reason and let them work.


----------



## andromed

Throw off please the latest pictures of construction.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

andromed said:


> Throw off please the latest pictures of construction.


The latest pictures showing actual construction were posted in January or so. The site is apparently completely dormant at the moment.


----------



## germantower

Thirteen13 said:


> Are all the Mecca construction projects still going? I haven’t seen posts about them forever.


I know the two 420m minarets have been cancelled, i have no clue about the circumstances in regard to other projects in Mecca and especially around the Clock Tower.


----------



## GulfArabia

germantower said:


> I know the two 420m minarets have been cancelled, i have no clue about the circumstances in regard to other projects in Mecca and especially around the Clock Tower.


Alot is active, i just think that we don’t have alot of active saudi members in this forum as much as it used to..... there is a twitter acount called ‘saudi projects’ with enough details that people don’t need to check SSC as much...


----------



## Sukino

Oil money cannot buy you happiness or the tallest building in the world apparently.


----------



## Sukaitsuri

This situation reminds me of the Tower of Babel...

Humans worked together to build a tower that would reach the sky. But they lost their ability to communicate because of God's punishment and the tower could never be finished.

The Jeddah Tower is more or less the same story, but here, people lost their ability to find a financial agreement that would let the construction resume...
And it's not God, it's the economy!


Sorry if that message sounds crazy to you :lol: It suddenly crossed my mind...


----------



## Fayez




----------



## Robot123

I beginning to seriously wonder if this tower will get any taller than in the 2 photos above.


----------



## city of the future

Why do they leave the cranes rusting there instead of taking them down?


----------



## Fayez

If you see the webcam you'll see that there are some activities on the surroundings but, in the tower, no activity at all. I wonder why!


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

fayzoon said:


> If you see the webcam you'll see that there are some activities on the surroundings but, in the tower, no activity at all. I wonder why!



Could be a separate contract. Just the contractor fulfilling his obligations after being paid in advance (or having an iron-clad contract guaranteeing payment for work done regardless of the financial state of the project) or something like that.


Also, no matter how tall the tower ends up being, those amenities at ground level around it would probably be required for its operation anyway. So one might as well focus on finishing them even if the future of the tower is uncertain, at least the infrastructure will be in place to serve the tower regardless of how tall it turns out.


----------



## toxteth o'grady

city of the future said:


> Why do they leave the cranes rusting there instead of taking them down?


The desert probably doesn't have humid conditions that would tend to promote rust. They leave unused airplanes in the desert portions of the US for similar reasons...


----------



## 2G2R

Well, it seems to be very very delayed for completion...


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

city of the future said:


> Why do they leave the cranes rusting there instead of taking them down?



It will be much more expensive to take them down, and eventually erect them again when construction resumes (if ever; but I expect it will).


Also, for taking the cranes on the core down in this stage, a plan does not exist.
Crane dismantling plans by Liebherr/Wolff were made, but only based on a normal construction and completion of the Tower.


----------



## city of the future

Thanks for the explanation, makes sense. Did not know that it was impossible at this stage. There is a tower in Dubai called pentominium, which is kind of in a similar state with cranes just left there


----------



## Ampelio




----------



## Khaleejian

This is gonna be the new pyongyang tower lol :troll:


----------



## toxteth o'grady

DeZeen magazine claims the tower is back under construction, per officials...

https://www.dezeen.com/2018/03/12/worlds-tallest-skyscraper-jeddah-tower-adrian-smith-gordon-gill/


----------



## TM_Germany

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ Go back 60 years back (very recent history) and then let's talk about crimes against humanity .. Whatever SA is doing now would look like childs play.
> 
> Saudi Arabia had an investor who wanted to build it, how is this Saudi Arabia's fault? Why don't you blame your country for not having the ambitions to build giants? .... Again in the past 100 years some countries committed crimes that are so bad these countries should not exist anymore but we cannot do that, Saudi Arabia is changing without as much bloodshed as other countries in recent history.
> 
> Stop the blaming game and let's focus on this tower and the positives in such a project for the whole world and future towers.
> 
> No need to drag a discussion that doesn't serve but to hate on a country



According to your logic, it's perfectly fine for any country to just decide to kill millions of people as long as there was a country that killed a couple more million before. :nuts:


----------



## Gabriel900

TM_Germany said:


> According to your logic, it's perfectly fine for any country to just decide to kill millions of people as long as there was a country that killed a couple more million before. :nuts:


My logic is: *STOP OUT OF TOPIC POLITICAL BLABBERING ON THIS THREAD*


----------



## DesertKnight0

Been noticing some construction near the tower on the far bottom right:

May 31,2018:










July 30, 2018: 










Photos by the Live Earth cam


----------



## portopia

One of the reasons for the construction halt could be Saudi Arabia not wanting to make themselves vulnerable to other countries using Saudi Arabian favored method of diplomacy:

https://www.businessinsider.com/sau...hreaten-canada-with-a-911-style-attack-2018-8


----------



## naki

Good news!From my friend Janrey Cabaleda(working at JT)


----------



## Ultros

TM_Germany said:


> Of course you can find something bad about every country. But saying that makes them all equally bad is ludicrous. SA is arguably one of the most blatantly inhumane countries in contemporary history. I know many people get excited about giant projects like this but why do you have to justify crimes against humanity for that?


This is a thread about the construction of a tower and I'd just like to just keep it that way. Open a separate thread to discuss human rights issues or whether a country "deserves" a tower.. otherwise we'll have 20 pages of bickering for every one single construction update.


----------



## Ultros

rafaelbretas said:


> One of the reasons for the construction halt could be Saudi Arabia not wanting to make themselves vulnerable to other countries using Saudi Arabian favored method of diplomacy:
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/sau...hreaten-canada-with-a-911-style-attack-2018-8


Oh you so funny. :|


----------



## Woonsocket54

What floor are they building now?


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Woonsocket54 said:


> What floor are they building now?


None at all. There hasn't been work done on the tower for many months.


----------



## naki

Recently wonderful pic!


----------



## hans280

Kyll.Ing. said:


> None at all. There hasn't been work done on the tower for many months.


Why is the project stalled, do we know? Yes, obviously the developer ran out of money but I'd have thought that with so much capital already sunk into the project some other company would be keen to pick it up and continue? It seems like there are two possible explanations. Either they are awaiting insolvency proceedings and/or looking for a buyer following which construction will resume. Or a realisation has gained hold that the project is not viable and therefore anyone picking it up would be "throwing good money after bad".


----------



## EyesOfTheSkies

Thirteen13 said:


> It is stalled because it was a vanity project of one of the royals, but he is out of favor, and the king is focusing on a different vanity project.


It really a shame, the developments in the last few months I used to genuinely enjoy watching this architectural marvel rise in one of the harshest environments but on the planet, and I can't say I'm not dissapointed. I still have some hope that the tower will reach its planned height someday. They can't just abandon the project--all this time and effort-- in the middle of the desert, can they?


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

EyesOfTheSkies said:


> It really a shame, the developments in the last few months I used to genuinely enjoy watching this architectural marvel rise in one of the harshest environments but on the planet, and I can't say I'm not dissapointed. I still have some hope that the tower will reach its planned height someday. They can't just abandon the project--all this time and effort-- in the middle of the desert, can they?


They can either write the tower off as a loss in the state it's in now, or pout billions of dollars into it to finish according to plan, and hope the money will be made back somehow. It's either a medium-big, certain loss; or a very high-stake investment that could either make all the money back or lose several times more. Who knows which way it goes. Personally, I believe it will stand in its current state for quite some time, sold off to various developers at increasingly lower prices, until it's topped off at current height and incorporated into a smaller-scale development. The tower needs a surrounding development to sustain itself, and if that can't happen by way of the original masterplan, one will simply have to wait for Jeddah to grow large enough that developments around the tower are economically feasible without a world-record-breaking tower to attract investors.


----------



## U_H_E_I_D

^^Jeez! Couldn't they just sell the stub, alongside with all the design documentation?


----------



## redbaron_012

Many tall buildings have residents or offices move into lower floors while the structure above continues to rise. I don't see why the completed floors can't be fitted out with the top few levels temporarily capped off and completed when conditions allow. Maybe it will be harder to market apartments in a diluted plan but any income from sales or rental would be better than an empty shell for months or years...?


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

redbaron_012 said:


> Many tall buildings have residents or offices move into lower floors while the structure above continues to rise. I don't see why the completed floors can't be fitted out with the top few levels temporarily capped off and completed when conditions allow. Maybe it will be harder to market apartments in a diluted plan but any income from sales or rental would be better than an empty shell for months or years...?


I believe something like that will happen eventually, but things will have to be sorted out first. The district around the tower will have to be planned anew, I don't think there is political will (or funding) to fill it with skyscrapers anymore. That means new plans for plumbing, sewage, power supply, roads and possibly district cooling. All of these things need to be in place before the tower becomes inhabitable, but they can't build them according to the original designs, because it would be a monumental waste to provide infrastructure for tens of thousands of people if the final number of inhabitants is only a few hundred. 

Also, these are things that have to be paid for in order for those units to be sold in the tower. Perhaps the cost of installing services like plumbing and electricity is higher than the projected income from sales in an unfinished tower in the middle of a construction site quite far outside town?


----------



## The Shard Baby

Just what happened to the webcam archive website if people know? I was trying to have a look back on the footage for this project and it's just a live image now - it would be a great help to be able to see it again somewhere please!


----------



## Hamcl




----------



## jain ladda

^^^^^source plzz????


----------



## jain ladda

deleted


----------



## Fayez

^^ Not for the government. As far as I know the GDP improved this year compared to 2017. Applying government taxes may have helped the economy to resist. Even in the private sector, the situation looks better than fine. The media has victims spreading wrong information


----------



## StratoCaster9

city of the future said:


> This will cap off at around 300mts or so, the country is burning through their financial reserves fast, plus sanctions and the political situation does not look good


There are some large financial problems spreading across the Middle East. And that cheap oil ain’t gonna fix it.


----------



## Endeavour

End of the show... such a pity


----------



## skyline13

Where is the ambition......??

#burried


----------



## masterlife

I'm not up to date, I hope that construction will resume soon.


----------



## Khotso

If Jeddah Tower were to be built without foreign architects, foreign construction machinery & technology and without foreign labor force it would look more like this one. Which is of course much better outcome than current concrete shell. I think they should rely less on foreign help. hno:


----------



## UrbanMyth

Would you mind posting a link to the page with the Unbuilt projects? 
I've searched SSC and can't find it. Thank you in advance....



NK2 said:


> Here it is:


----------



## Jay

That link seems to be from SSP.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^...8.years.exactly.Today,you :cheers: posted,this,post,8.years.ago,KillerZavator anything hno:> ? ? any . real . news. on start of construction :dunno:


KillerZavatar said:


> and still no real news on start of construction  it makes me afraid this project will again delay for a long time


----------



## paprys81

fayzoon said:


> Including the foundation it is more than half built in volume. To make it never built they would've to destroy all of it including the foundation (110 meters in depth). So, take that idea out of your mind


Never built basically means 'never finished', not 'never started'.

Under construction buildings aren't built yet, are they? They are being build, but not yet finished, so if they abandon this project, it could safely be said 'never built' (read never finished), full stop.

Anyways, I hope they will resume construction, just for the sake of it. It would be nice to see 1km tower finally exist (how vain that is)


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

paprys81 said:


> Never built basically means 'never finished', not 'never started'.
> 
> Under construction buildings aren't built yet, are they? They are being build, but not yet finished, so if they abandon this project, it could safely be said 'never built' (read never finished), full stop.
> 
> Anyways, I hope they will resume construction, just for the sake of it. It would be nice to see 1km tower finally exist (how vain that is)



Personally, I think the distinction between "Cancelled" and "Never built" is whether something else was built instead. If a hotel is demolished to build a supertall, but the site remains empty indefinitely, you can consider it "cancelled". But it would only reach "Never built" if the developer goes bankrupt (no organizational integrity left to complete the project as intended) or if something entirely different is built there permanently instead. Not a parking lot, but say, a skyscraper. That would leave the original plan completely out of the question.


Now, if an intended Megatall is capped off at skyscraper height, I'd say it teeters on the edge of Never built. But if it just stands there in a state of half-completion, it's just On Hold. See Ryugyong Hotel, for instance.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

This thing is dead. It will never get restarted again. This is a personal conflict between various princes. Plus Al-Waleed bin Talal who financed this thing has been stripped of much of his wealth. I'm sure he wants to continue and finish this tower, but it's exactly becasue of him that the current king/prince, Salman, stopped the project, and then stole half of Talal's wealth. This tower is the victim of serious internal "family conflict" and Talal is the big loser in all this. Salman hates him for some reason and as long as he is in charge he won't let anything of Talal's succeed. Sad, but that's how it is with kings.


----------



## Gabriel900

Although this seems to be dead, I would not scrap it completely, the middle east is a very unpredictable place, one day you might have this project canceled, the next with the right political and financial twists and turns, back to construction in full steam, albeit the latter is a very slim chance of happening anytime soon for this tower.


----------



## pdvd

Yeah just like the old pyramids were abandoned a few thousend years ago... and now are a tourist attraction  

Just put it on canceled. The whole world hates SA for many reasons so if there is no money coming into this country it will not be finished.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> This thing is dead. It will never get restarted again. This is a personal conflict between various princes. Plus Al-Waleed bin Talal who financed this thing has been stripped of much of his wealth. I'm sure he wants to continue and finish this tower, but it's exactly becasue of him that the current king/prince, Salman, stopped the project, and then stole half of Talal's wealth. This tower is the victim of serious internal "family conflict" and Talal is the big loser in all this. Salman hates him for some reason and as long as he is in charge he won't let anything of Talal's succeed. Sad, but that's how it is with kings.


Inform the NY times and all major outlets at once , it seems you have information they don't ! and all those juicy details my god :nuts::lol:


----------



## ssoott

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> Sad, but that's how it is with kings.


Too much Black Panther opcorn:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> This thing is dead. It will never get restarted again.


Never say Never


----------



## uakoops

Not a real comparison. Ryugong was already structurally topped out. And all they did later was put some cladding and antennas on it. It's still incomplete and unoccupied.



Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Never say Never


----------



## Hudson11

Gabriel900 said:


> Although this seems to be dead, I would not scrap it completely, the middle east is a very unpredictable place, one day you might have this project canceled, the next with the right political and financial twists and turns, back to construction in full steam, albeit the latter is a very slim chance of happening anytime soon for this tower.


agreed. It took a long time for Burj Khalifa to materialize, its construction was not without hiccups.


----------



## germantower

^^ The only issue that the Burj Khalifa had was the delay with the facade iirc. Everything else seemed to go very smoothly.


----------



## rgarrison

I wonder how tall this would have been by now had it not gone on hold. Such a shame.


----------



## Robot123

Have not checked this this post for a while...........Still on hold


----------



## CULWULLA

first ost in over a year. looks incredible but on hold? damn, i wanna watch this like i did Burj Khalifa.


----------



## Gabriel900

For what it worth I saw a new signboard for Phase 1 infrastructure of that area on site .. This is def good news


----------



## Twopsy

While there still is no construction of any buildings visible on the last Google Earth update from October 6, I noticed, that the large ring road around the tower and the mall has made some progress since the update before. Between August and October there was a big movement of construction material from an area that on the future ring road to another lot. North of that lot they even built a new temporary building to house either equipment or workers. All that happened AFTER the construction was put on hold in June or July of last year.










The next Google Earth Update should be very interesting. I do not expect any progress on the tower, but the ring road might have made a big step forward. Why would the invest a lot of money in a ring road around abandoned buildings, if there was no hope of completing those buildings?


----------



## Arabian-Falcon

Jeddah-Tower-Jan-20-19 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## noir-dresses

Richard Quest just had a chat with the head of Kingdom Holdings in Davos, Switzerland.

One of Quests questions was regarding the tower, and the head of KH said construction should commence in the next six months.


----------



## keber

Why there would be lights on various floors - as if there is some work happening inside of the building.


----------



## abu nader

Happy News :banana: 
I heard it on Al Arabiya today
Kingdom Holding official confirms the resumption of work in the tower


----------



## abu nader

Infrastructure works at the world's tallest tower in Saudi Arabia -- Jeddah Tower -- is likely to be completed soon, CEO of Kingdom Holding Talal Al Maiman said in an interview to CNN.



“It’s actually the tallest tower in the world and work will be continuing within the next six months. The contractor had an issue with laborers; therefore, the tower was halted. But the entire infrastructure, worth $400 million, is taking place as we speak and it’s almost going to be handed over in March 2019,” he said in the interview during the ongoing World Economic Forum in Davos.



Al Maiman also spoke about the investment opportunities available in Saudi Arabia and encouraged investors to see for themselves the potential within the country.



“We are putting our money in Saudi Arabia. Therefore, I hope this is an invitation to everyone to reconsider and come to Saudi Arabia and see the potential investment opportunities,” he told CNN.



“We believe it’s not also for the investors, it’s also for the companies we’ve invested in to come and participate in the 2030 plans,” he added.

https://www.argaam.com/en/article/articledetail/id/591005


----------



## Hudson11

so hopefully we can expect something within the next six months.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ They do get paid .. just not as much as Middle Easterners and Westerners .. and working hours are long.

One misconception about cheap Asian labourers in the Gulf is that they are sad, miserable or enslaved, the truth is, although they don't enjoy a lavish lifestyle like we do, they don't party every weekend and travel on vacations, they still are very happy because what they are getting offered in Gulf is so much better than anything they can do at home, plus what we see as very low salary, for them and in their home countries is a fortune that help support families and villages.

The higher the standard of life in your home country, the higher your salary is in the Middle East.

Sorry for going out of topic but I think this needs to be clarified, this being said of course it is illegal when contractors don't pay and they have all the right to revolt and refuse to work on this project or any other.


----------



## Gabriel900

A week ago by me


----------



## Orbiting

What purpose brought you there?


----------



## micrip

I wonder if all the glass for the building has already been manufactured?


----------



## Rosa Green

In an attempt to promote development and tourism in Saudi Arabia’s most liberal city, Jeddah, a mega-tall skyscraper is now in the processing to become the tallest building on the planet. Known as Jeddah Tower.


----------



## Orbiting

Ok mr govt press release.


----------



## city of the future

This is 8 years old!


----------



## Cranesetc

micrip said:


> I wonder if all the glass for the building has already been manufactured?


The way it works is that things get built / made if the contractors / suppliers are being paid.

Despite the nonsense explanation of the CEO the reality is that work stops when the client stopped paying, or issued a suspension order / termination. 

If the glass has all been made, it will have been substantially paid for. More likely almost none has been made been made because the client cannot pay.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Simply putting it, if paid glass is manufactured, if not then not.


----------



## Guest

U_H_E_I_D said:


> Welcome to the club! Some extremely angry moderator forbids us to mention the reasons for the recession. If I name the exact reason, he will brig me for 2 weeks again.
> I can only tell you about an additional one (half-joking) reason for the downturn: the developers are probably still hoping to recover their investments stuck in cryptocurrencies, only to find out that BTC will lose 50% this year, and then 75+% of what will be left of it.


So higher bitcoin price means higher skyscrapers and lower price shorter skyscrper :nuts: this doesnt make sence since like bitcoin was high only for 1 month and they really dont use it yet you cant pay the workers with bitcoin right?:bash:


----------



## U_H_E_I_D

wewillwin98 said:


> So higher bitcoin price means higher skyscrapers and lower price shorter skyscrper :nuts: this doesnt make sence since like bitcoin was high only for 1 month and they really dont use it yet you cant pay the workers with bitcoin right?:bash:


The overall capitalization of the entire market of cryptocurrencies was trillions. 1 month of hyper-fast growths was enough for too many companies to get tempted, and to put most of the available funds in it. Now those who conceived and fueled that hype are playing a game of such scale you won't believe.


----------



## Guest

U_H_E_I_D said:


> The overall capitalization of the entire market of cryptocurrencies was trillions. 1 month of hyper-fast growths was enough for too many companies to get tempted, and to put most of the available funds in it. Now those who conceived and fueled that hype are playing a game of such scale you won't believe.


this is international forum :bash: not evry one here speaks english as their first language :lol:


----------



## CoelhoBR

Will be non-Muslims allowed to visit it?


----------



## Twopsy

CoelhoBR said:


> Will be non-Muslims allowed to visit it?


Yes, as a non-muslim you can visit any city except Mecca and Medina. You need a visa though, but a visa is much easier to get than in the past. You no longer need an invitation.


----------



## aim11086

I believe we need to respect what the SA and Islam stand here. 
It's their rights.


----------



## AbidM

Please can someone update me on what's happening with this tower, is it stalled? Thank you.


----------



## Hudson11

AbidM said:


> Please can someone update me on what's happening with this tower, is it stalled? Thank you.


Yes. In fact, if anyone hears or sees anything credible, send me or another moderator a PM so we can reopen discussion. Recently there has been a lot of off topic posts having nothing to do with Jeddah or this particular project.


----------



## chnioule

...


----------



## A Chicagoan

So, what "credible" news has caused the re-opening of this thread?


----------



## MICHAELG3000

New photo of the construction site/tower:










https://www.instagram.com/p/B0MLkNMFfaZ/


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

I assume that because this thread is reopened, the JT is resuming construction sometime in the near future


----------



## ZZ-II

I really hope they‘ll finish it!


----------



## Hudson11

A Chicagoan said:


> So, what "credible" news has caused the re-opening of this thread?


Just the recent site photo. There hasn't been many. I had an errand to run otherwise I would have locked it again earlier.


----------



## Hudson11

a photo dated in August, by Lincolnlover2005


Jeddah Tower August 2019, it’s STILL ON HOLD by Brady Cloud, on Flickr


----------



## Naif Saudi

By me :cheers:

Finally I took some pictures very close to the tower :banana::banana:

30 October 2019


----------



## krkseg1ops

There is nothing around the tower, no cars, no building materials, no personel.


----------



## ZZ-II

Thx for the pics!

Still no sign of progress. I've the strong feeling that this one and Dubai Creek Tower will never get build.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ That's really too bad. I remember back in 2018, I truly believed that in 2020 there would be a new tallest building in the world.


----------



## city of the future

It will be both of them built or none at all, as the Creek tower was a direct response to Jeddah's tower. Now with JT on hold, no need to build creek tower as there is no competition.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

They should just place a giant golden statue on top of... I don't know, a crescent moon, or anything really, and call it done. And then they can claim the record for the world's largest statue.


----------



## Flo Flo

ZZ-II said:


> Thx for the pics!
> 
> Still no sign of progress. I've the strong feeling that this one and Dubai Creek Tower will never get build.


This is most likely true but what is going to happen with this concrete skeleton then? I mean, Dubai Creek Tower is just a hole in the ground. I know they have poured a concete slab but it can easily be covered and turned into a park. But this one cannot....


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Muster all of their construction might and finish the interior, then they can claim to have built the most isolated skyscraper in the world. Camel caravans from all over the world would stop here to pay their respects . . . ahem, I think there would be tourists willing to drive through miles of nothingness to see a gigantic black skyscraper in the desert.


----------



## 2G2R

What to do? D Y N A M I TE !


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

So, apparently the guy who still owns this thing said that construction will ramp up in the future. Sure, and One World Trade Center is taller than the Central Park Tower 

https://www.enr.com/articles/48077-owner-may-ramp-up-construction-of-jeddah-tower-planned-to-be-over-1-km


----------



## Bikes

Well, they can do it North Korean style like with Ryugyong Hotel tower and finish it in 20 years.


----------



## ZZ-II

Flo Flo said:


> This is most likely true but what is going to happen with this concrete skeleton then? I mean, Dubai Creek Tower is just a hole in the ground. I know they have poured a concete slab but it can easily be covered and turned into a park. But this one cannot....


Time will tell


----------



## Neutral!

AMAZING!


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Neutral! said:


> AMAZING!


Quite a superlative to use given the situation. At this point, the tower is an abandoned, half-finished husk sitting alone on a wide, flat, dusty expanse of nothingness far out in the suburbs of Jeddah, likely to remain in that state for the foreseeable future. I wouldn't quite bring out the all caps right now.


----------



## Neutral!

Kyll.Ing. said:


> Quite a superlative to use given the situation. At this point, the tower is an abandoned, half-finished husk sitting alone on a wide, flat, dusty expanse of nothingness far out in the suburbs of Jeddah, likely to remain in that state for the foreseeable future. I wouldn't quite bring out the all caps right now.


Why is the thread active? I was just trying to not have the section dominated by SPAM.


----------



## eibomz

Hybris at its very best!


----------



## Neutral!

eibomz said:


> Hybris at its very best!


Who's Hybris? Yours or mine?


----------



## Architecture Dream17

Think it will ever be finished I have faith plus they never removed the cranes which is a high and very good sign


----------



## The-Real-Link

Hopefully....eventually it'll be finished. Thanks for the clear, and very close photo update Naif!


----------



## A Chicagoan

Neutral! said:


> Why is the thread active? I was just trying to not have the section dominated by SPAM.


"AMAZING!" is probably the most irrelevant message on here, so I'm not sure how you were hoping to achieve your goal.

Anyway, I have a feeling construction won't restart anytime in the foreseeable future. So sad . . . hno:


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Architecture Dream17 said:


> Think it will ever be finished I have faith plus they never removed the cranes which is a high and very good sign


The issue, the way I see it, isn't getting the tower finished. It's getting Kingdom City started. Jeddah Tower is just the centrepiece of a large new urban district development, and it seems to be the only part that has actually begun construction. The entire rest of the site is a giant, flat, desert plain. The nearest road is almost a full kilometer away from the tower, and there is nothing of note anywhere nearby. Maybe the stadium, that's a little under ten kilometers away, but the synergy between the two sites would be next to none. Jeddah's downtown, where all the tourism happens, is 45 minutes away by car.

Without Kingdom City around it, Jeddah Tower is nothing. It cannot function, not even if finished at its current height. Whoever wants to finish Jeddah Tower and actually use it for something would also have to build the City. From scratch. And find tenants not only for Jeddah Tower, but for all the surrounding buildings. While competing with Dubai in the regional market, and Dubai itself is struggling despite having the lead and upper hand in almost every conceivable way.

I think the only way for this tower to be finished as intended is if there happens to appear a market for an entirely new city in Saudi Arabia almost out of nowhere, and the UAE doesn't manage to snatch up that market despite an overwhelmingly more favourable position, and none of the other, numerous district development plans in Saudi Arabia manage to come to fruition, and some developer decides to pick up Kingdom City without modifying it significantly. That's a whole lot of conditions that need to be fulfilled for this tower to even stand a chance. And it wouldn't even get to enjoy the title of the world's tallest tower for long, because Emaar would just start up Dubai Creek Tower again to reclaim the bragging rights.

Best guess: It will stand in its current state for a couple of decades before either being demolished or repurposed as a telecom tower or something.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Let’s just cap it off and have it serve as a monument; a monument to arrogance, stupidity, and consequences, the Jokeda Tower


----------



## Millennium Falcon

And I thought the Ryugyong Hotel was a monument to insanity... This admittedly stunning but rather ill-planned Jeddah Tower is worse - like having a grand landmark sitting in the middle of some no-man's land! :nuts: :lol:

Even if I did a Google Maps search of Jeddah Tower and that on-hold complex is actually near a cluster of beach resorts, so it's not as isolated as I thought it was... But too bad the commercial cluster of Jeddah City, where potential tenants for the complex is in abundance, is too far away! hno:


----------



## Shenkey

It gives a post apocalyptic view. SA would be better off if they raze it.


----------



## Iwa_Kiike

A Chicagoan said:


> Neutral! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the thread active? I was just trying to not have the section dominated by SPAM.
> 
> 
> 
> "AMAZING!" is probably the most irrelevant message on here, so I'm not sure how you were hoping to achieve your goal.
> 
> Anyway, I have a feeling construction won't restart anytime in the foreseeable future. So sad . . .
Click to expand...

You’re salty. So lame so irrevelant


----------



## Fayez

*Clearly, the final height competition is the reason that this one and Dubai Creek Tower are both on hold, especially, after Al Waleed himself said "we can redesign the top and make it taller without ruining the design", he said this months ago during an interview.*

So, I say better we close the thread again until construction resumes because I already see so much irrelevant and unworthy blah blah posts.


----------



## Heinrich Harrer

They should make it a vertical refugee camp. Thats what is desperately needed in the area.


----------



## kalim shekh

Jeddah Economic Co., owner of the proposed world’s tallest building, plans to restart the tower’s construction in a few months, said Antony Wood, executive director of the Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat, at the CTBUH’s Tenth World Congress, Oct. 28-30, in Chicago. JEC halted work on the structural concrete job in January 2018, when the core had reached a height of 256 meters. Main contractor Saudi Bin Laden Group was originally scheduled to complete the building this year. Only time will tell whether the project will hit its design height of more than 1 kilometer. If it does, it will be at least 172 m taller than the current record-holder, the 828-m Burj Khalifa in Dubai. Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture designed the tapered megatower with three wings and no columns. Throughout each floor plate is a series of 85-MPa reinforced-concrete walls, interconnected by link beams, according to the structure’s designer, Thornton Tomasetti.


----------



## Yellow Fever

kalim shekh said:


> Jeddah Economic Co., owner of the proposed world’s tallest building, *plans to restart the tower’s construction in a few months,* said Antony Wood, executive director of the Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat, at the CTBUH’s Tenth World Congress, Oct. 28-30, in Chicago. JEC halted work on the structural concrete job in January 2018, when the core had reached a height of 256 meters. Main contractor Saudi Bin Laden Group was originally scheduled to complete the building this year. Only time will tell whether the project will hit its design height of more than 1 kilometer. If it does, it will be at least 172 m taller than the current record-holder, the 828-m Burj Khalifa in Dubai. Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture designed the tapered megatower with three wings and no columns. Throughout each floor plate is a series of 85-MPa reinforced-concrete walls, interconnected by link beams, according to the structure’s designer, Thornton Tomasetti.


Until then thread closed.


----------



## Gabriel900

Very good news is coming very soon!


----------



## Hudson11

how bout that Jeddah Tower


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Have there been any updates to indicate this should be put back U/C? Neither this thread nor the one in the regional forum has seen any concrete news for around half a year now. If there is progress, could anybody point to documentation?

EDIT: Whoops, fool is me...


----------



## balcaniq

^ Nah, you're right, any proof/inside info this is U/C now?


----------



## ssoott

Ah I see. April's Fool. Topkek 🤣


----------



## balcaniq

Lol sneaky admins!  Self isolating made me lose track of time and brain cells I guess!


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

balcaniq said:


> ^ Nah, you're right, any proof/inside info this is U/C now?


New press release from Kingdom Holdings and Binladin Construction (link).


----------



## christos-greece

Its really U/C or its April fools' day?


----------



## ZZ-II

April Fool ^^


----------



## The-Real-Link

Bwaahahah, had me fooled ;p GJ Admins. Height of the tower was changed to 999 too ;p


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Why is it under construction when it should be listed as Topped-Out at 24564897854760087800630438 feet


----------



## Hudson11

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Why is it under construction when it should be listed as Topped-Out at 24564897854760087800630438 feet


shhh the final height is supposed to be _top secret_


----------



## BOUHFNA

Découvrez la tour Kingdom Tower:








Kingdom Tower


Venez découvrir la tour la plus haute du monde, édifice qui sera livré en 2020




www.alliance-immobilier-service-neuf.fr


----------



## Hudson11

looks like everything (other than capital of course) is still there to continue the project at a moments notice. Don't know who this guy is but he seems to be there with permission. Video was posted in January. It's our first close up look in awhile.


----------



## Hudson11

3 months ago



Faruk... said:


> *This picture was taken by وليد طوبار few days ago *











Binladin International carries out largest debt restructuring in the region


RIYADH: Saudi Binladin International Holding is carrying out the largest debt restructuring in the Middle East, close to SR33 billion ($8.7 billion), with as much as 75 percent involving Saudi banks, said CEO Khalid Al Gwaiz on Thursday. The company has obtained principal approvals from...




www.arabnews.com







> The company has obtained principal approvals from creditors for the debt restructuring and hopes to reach a formal agreement with them by the end of June and a final agreement by September, Al Gwaiz told Al Arabiya.
> Binladin has an integrated transformation program that includes budget structuring and changes to its business model with the aim of helping it cope with recent developments in the market, he said.
> The regional construction sector has been hit hard by the weakening of oil prices since 2014 and the associated decline in the real estate sector which has plunged some of the industry’s biggest names into financial distress.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Since I'm probably not gonna get the mods permission to unlock the Jeddah Tower forum for a plug, here's my Sketchup model of Jeddah Economic City! I still have extra work I need to do on it but please come check it out! 













Jeddah Economic City | 3D Warehouse


Jeddah Economic City, formerly known as Kingdom City, is a 5,202,570 m2 (56,000,000 sq ft) project approved for construction in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. The project is designed by the Kingdom Holding Company, a firm owned by Prince Al-Waleed bin Talal. Jeddah Economic City will host both commercial...




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## kenamour

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Since I'm probably not gonna get the mods permission to unlock the Jeddah Tower forum for a plug, here's my Sketchup model of Jeddah Economic City! I still have extra work I need to do on it but please come check it out!
> View attachment 3274151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeddah Economic City | 3D Warehouse
> 
> 
> Jeddah Economic City, formerly known as Kingdom City, is a 5,202,570 m2 (56,000,000 sq ft) project approved for construction in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. The project is designed by the Kingdom Holding Company, a firm owned by Prince Al-Waleed bin Talal. Jeddah Economic City will host both commercial...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


great！


----------



## KillerZavatar

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Since I'm probably not gonna get the mods permission to unlock the Jeddah Tower forum for a plug, here's my Sketchup model of Jeddah Economic City! I still have extra work I need to do on it but please come check it out!
> [snip]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeddah Economic City | 3D Warehouse
> 
> 
> Jeddah Economic City, formerly known as Kingdom City, is a 5,202,570 m2 (56,000,000 sq ft) project approved for construction in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. The project is designed by the Kingdom Holding Company, a firm owned by Prince Al-Waleed bin Talal. Jeddah Economic City will host both commercial...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


you certainly deserve the plug and I hope the mods put it in the thread as the last post


----------



## MICHAELG3000

A Saudi Arabian newspaper article is saying that according to Prince Alwaleed bin Talal Al Saud work will resume soon on Jeddah Tower and a new main contractor will likely be awarded soon.
شاهد.. الأمير الوليد بن طلال يؤكد قرب العمل بمشروع برج جدة


----------



## Hudson11

Not anything we haven't heard before but I think its only a matter of time, no matter how long it may be, that this project commences again. The question is how tall it will end up being versus the proposed height.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Hudson11 said:


> Not anything we haven't heard before but I think its only a matter of time, no matter how long it may be, that this project commences again. The question is how tall it will end up being versus the proposed height.


More than likely this entire district will be downsized and will not live up to the grandeur of the original master plan. That may be sad but as my great-grand-dad Lincolnlover1937 would say, "You Reap What You Sow"


----------



## Buffaboy

I was actually just wondering about this. How is it that this petrostate can't build this tower?


----------



## BinSuroor

So, someone saw the prince by coincidence and asked him about the construction and the prince replied by "Soon enshallah"
looks like a typical awesome to me, don't put your expectations high 🙂


----------



## vorob1715

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> More than likely this entire district will be downsized and will not live up to the grandeur of the original master plan.


Maybe it's for the best.If they'll cut it down to 700 m I'll be totally fine with it. Completed megatall is better than 1 km+ never built. And 370 meters of vanity height is kinda ridiculous.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

vorob1715 said:


> Maybe it's for the best.If they'll cut it down to 700 m I'll be totally fine with it. Completed megatall is better than 1 km+ never built. And 370 meters of vanity height is kinda ridiculous.


It wouldn't surprise me if they cut it much lower than that. Due to the tapering shape of the tower, the vast majority of its usable floor space is concentrated in the part they've already built. From here on up, every floor will add less usable space (which is a source of income), but cost even more to build. Capping it at the current height would probably give the highest return on investment.


----------



## vorob1715

They could still built a 370m spire on top of what is already built. Would be a megatall


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Kyll.Ing. said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if they cut it much lower than that. Due to the tapering shape of the tower, the vast majority of its usable floor space is concentrated in the part they've already built. From here on up, every floor will add less usable space (which is a source of income), but cost even more to build. Capping it at the current height would probably give the highest return on investment.


As Saudi Arabia opens up to tourists it probably wouldn't be in their best financial interests to leave this as a stump long term, especially considering all the other megaprojects they have planned for tourists. I bet Dubai would get much fewer visitors if it didn't have the world's tallest building.


----------



## Gabriel900

Well the crown prince of Saudi will not greenlight a project that puts another prince in in the spotlight and take over the limelight from his baby NEOM. The tower has more chance of finishing at its current height than being completed at full height. In fact the prince would make sure the Line is constructed before even considering allowing this tower to finish.
And as I have understood, Saudi will focus its tourism around NEOM, I doubt they will let any touristic megaproject be developed outside of it.

On a side note I would love for this tower to be actually completed to full height, it will push Dubai to finish the Dubai Creek Tower sooner.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

ThatOneGuy said:


> As Saudi Arabia opens up to tourists it probably wouldn't be in their best financial interests to leave this as a stump long term, especially considering all the other megaprojects they have planned for tourists. I bet Dubai would get much fewer visitors if it didn't have the world's tallest building.


I think it would be too costly to turn this project into a tourist destination any time soon. The tower itself would be a nice centrepiece, but it's currently the centrepiece of a very large and very empty plain quite far out in the outskirts of Jeddah. There's little tourism infrastructure to speak of anywhere close to it. To get to the point where the tower could be monetized, they would essentially have to build an entirely new city district around it - the famed "Kingdom City". However, finishing Kingdom City as planned would be tremendously expensive and probably not very profitable. If memory serves correctly, this district would be built to house about a million people, and they were aiming for wealthy professionals. 

The problem is, a million wealthy professionals can't just be conjured out of nowhere. Dubai demonstrated that building a city for millionaires would quickly run into the problem that the supply of millionaires isn't endless. That realization led Dubai to scale down their plans quite a bit, and it also spelled disaster for "wannabe Dubais" all over the Gulf region. If there weren't enough millionaires around to fulfill the lofty dreams of Dubai alone, how could there also be enough to populate the similarly-ambitious projects popping up in Abu Dhabi, Doha, Riyadh, Jeddah, Kuwait, Cairo, Manama, and now also Neom? A quick look at the realities spelled out quite clearly that these projects couldn't all be completed. Heck, Dubai was possibly close to maxing out the market while it pretty much had a regional monopoly on drawing the tourists/expats it was aiming for. Still, what it could afford to build still ended up less grandiose than the plans exhibited by several of the cities in question.

I think this is the primary problem for Jeddah Tower. The reason for its existence is to attract a target group that in reality isn't big enough to support it. You can't get a million wealthy professionals to move to Jeddah, but without a million wealthy professionals, the tower won't make back its cost. As for tourism, it's a nice landmark in itself, but on its own is not enough to make foreigners want to plan their holiday around it. Burj Khalifa is only one of many, many attractions in Dubai. The city has tons of other amenities and infrastructure, as well as a reputation built over many, many years of PR. Jeddah has no such appeal, and to the extent that it can get it, it would be at the expense of Neom (and, of course, Dubai too) because they'd be competing for the same limited number of customers. 

And MBS clearly wants Neom to be the biggest fish in the pond, so to speak. Promoting Jeddah would pull attention away from Neom. So he seems comfortable to let this tower remain unfinished, and give the glory to his own pet project instead. Question remains if either of them would draw people away from Dubai, which seems to have made the most out of its first-mover advantage.


----------

